#kubuntu-devel 2005-03-31
<froud> amu: were you aware that there already was a knetwork-conf user manual? http://webcvs.kde.org/kdereview/doc/knetworkconf/ 
<froud> amu: but it seems that even the KDE documentation manager Lauri, did not know about it
<froud> amu: seems also that somebody has started with kynaptic. mvo and mitario should be intrested in that
<froud> Riddell: r you awake
* Beineri has been thinking about the packages/dependencies and came to the conclusion that he doesn't like the current approach.
<Beineri> Kubuntu defaults/desktop and KDE packages are unnecessary geared into each other
<Beineri> eg kdegraphics (it's not called kubuntu-kdegraphics!) should install the complete kdegraphics module - not more (gwenview) and not less (kview).
<Beineri> kdegraphics is a meta-package for people who want a pure KDE imo
<Beineri> so kdegraphics chould be changed and removed as dependency from kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop should depend directly on gwenview and the parts of kdegraphics it needs (kpdf, ksnapshot, ...)
* Beineri is aware that this would lead to movement of kdegraphics to universe ;-)
<Kamion> FWIW that just involves changing the kubuntu-hoary desktop seed; the kubuntu-desktop metapackage is entirely autogenerated
<Kamion> Beineri: no it wouldn't
<Kamion> main is more than base+desktop; you can put kdegraphics in supported or whatever just fine
<Beineri> Kamion: even when some parts of the KDE kdegraphics module/tarball would be only available in universe?
<Kamion> er, if you put kdegraphics in supported then all of kdegraphics would be eligible for promotion to main
<Kamion> if you didn't, then they wouldn't be (at least not for that reason alone)
<Kamion> the seeds are a list of what we want to support in various categories. If the Kubuntu guys don't want to support all of kdegraphics, then indeed they shouldn't put kdegraphics in a seed
<Kamion> but that doesn't necessarily follow from making the desktop seed more specific :)
<Kamion> I'm not sure "people who want a pure KDE" is a viable goal though; anybody who goes for a specific distribution is to some extent buying into what that distribution does, and for example the Kubuntu guys may well be applying patches not all of which would be considered "pure KDE" by everyone
<Kamion> (I've no idea if they are or not, but patch-application is a standard example here)
<Beineri> replace "pure KDE" with "all of KDE" maybe for better understanding
<Kamion> nod
<Kamion> anyway I guess you want replies from the Kubuntu guys, I'm just giving the general seed-handling perspective :)
<Beineri> Kamion: sure, just dumping my thoughts here for them :-)
<Kamion> (I maintain germinate, so that's what I tend to think of first)
<Beineri> atm it's at least inconsistent: eg gwenview is dep of kdegraphics and not in desktop seed, while eg konversation is not dep of kdenetwork and in desktop seed
<Beineri> btw, in Distrowatch.com's "Page Hit Ranking" for "Last 1 Month" "Kbuntu" is on rank #29 today ;-)
<Beineri> with 150 Hits per Day (over last month)
<Beineri> btw2, the last news entry on http://konserve.sourceforge.net/ is a year old
<dannya> hey riddell - what do you think to mxcl's suggestion to use the colour scheme to tint the images in the about pages?
<Riddell> dannya: if someone can make it work then go ahead
<dannya> hehe
<dannya> I think that it could also be extended to any other use of images in kde, potentially...
<dannya> eg. sidebar images...
<Riddell> it is the case with kmenu side image
<dannya> yep
<dannya> well, you know wizard sidebar images?...
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/stats.html
<Beineri> 52.5% Windows users ;-)
<Riddell> yep :)  
<Riddell> 14 BeOS users is impressive
<Qerub> that's eugenia :)
<Beineri> Riddell: did you read my earlier thoughts today here?
<Riddell> Beineri: about meta packages?
<Beineri> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Beineri: I want to do that properly post-hoary but at the moment playing with meta packages is the quickest way to do it since changing the seeds means going through other people
<Riddell> but I do plan to tidy it up
<Beineri> ah :-|
<mdz> Riddell: what's the issue?
<Beineri> mdz: scroll back 10 hours :-)
<mdz> yes, I think much of that stuff should move into the seeds
<mdz> Riddell: moving things from universe to main means going through other people in any case; it's a manual process
<mdz> the way it currently works is that you upload packages with changed dependencies, elmo notices them and emails me asking if it's ok to move the packages, I ask you whether you did it intentionally and whether the result is OK, and then confirm to elmo that the changes can be carried out
<mdz> it would be much better for you to go through me or amu or Kamion and ask for a seed change directly
* Kamion tends to agree
<Kamion> and it would result in a much more explicit list of what we want to support, which post-hoary will probably be important for deprecation cycles and such
<apokryphos> The knetworkconf package not work? Installed, but no excecutable 
<Qerub> apokryphos: check your kde control center..
<apokryphos> Qerub: oh, so I see. Thanks. :)
<apokryphos> Anyone any idea on the libkcal2 package? It's ruining possibility for installation of kde-devel
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-01
* Beineri has committed some UI fixes to knetworkconfig...
* Beineri also made a patch against Konserve to fix the worst UI problems - now whom to send? :-)
<Beineri> anyway, http://ktown.kde.org/~binner/konserve.diff.bz2
<sabdfl> Beineri: Riddell would be the best person to send them to
<haggai> Beineri: great!  Can you attach the patch to a bug report?
<Beineri> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050321#new
<Beineri> "* Build openoffice.org-kde again." :-)
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> i'm trying to figure out, why kdelibs4-dev on ia64 pulls in  -lXinerama_pic
<dholbach> can anyone help me with it?
<dholbach> this is the problematic case:   http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/l/lineak-xosdplugin/1:0.8.3-1/lineak-xosdplugin_1:0.8.3-1_20050321-0911-ia64-failed
* haggai pulls log
<dholbach> it's about "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXinerama_pic"
<haggai> dholbach: there's a debian patch in kdelibs that we have to pull out for kubuntu
<haggai> dholbach: did you already trace it to kdelibs4-dev or is it a guess?
<dholbach> haggai: mkedwards did
<haggai> is that a nick?
* dholbach points over to #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> haggai: yes... he's in here as well
<dholbach> haggai: what do i have to do make it work on ia64?
<mkedwards> Does ia64 need -fPIC?
<mkedwards> dholbach: that "Disable Xinerama_pic hack" change needs to be backported to Ubuntu's qt-x11-free.
<dholbach> mkedwards: we're discussing it in the right channel, but i'm not the one who could fix it :-)
<haggai> dholbach: because of technical questions or upload rights?
<dholbach> both
<haggai> :)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> and i would never imagine to upload qt :-)
<dholbach> and be whipped around the channels by you folks :-)
<haggai> oooh yesss verwy dangerous here... here be dragons...
<haggai> (shh don't tell anyone they're cute)
<dholbach> yeah... ;-)
<haggai> so the problem is in qt itself?
* haggai downloads source
* dholbach cannot comment on that
<mkedwards> haggai: need to diff debian 3:3.2.3-3 against 3:3.2.3-2
<haggai> mkedwards: thanks
<ttf> Qerub: can you tell me why gtk2-engines-gtk-qt is not in main?
<Qerub> ttf: i'm the debian package maintainer of it, nothing more.
<Qerub> ttf: ask amu or Riddell...
<ttf> Qerub: k - thanks
<dholbach> see you later
<haggai> Riddell / amu: HoaryPreviewKnownProblems:  Has anything been fixed or are all these problems still open?  How about we open bug reports for them and add the bugno next to each item in the list?
<haggai> ttf can file the bugs for us
<haggai> I think otherwise we'll loose track of what still needs doing
<Burgundavia> is there a kde equiv to gksu?
<Riddell> haggai: nothing has been fixed although some arn't real problems and some arn't our problem and so forth, but good idea to put them into bugzilla
<amu> haggai: working on them, just "fixed" the imap problems in kdepim 
<amu> haggai: Riddell isnt it possible to to find a way to communicate in a better way?  
<Riddell> we need an action plan
<apokryphos> Burgundavia: you should be asking in #kubuntu :). kdesu.
<Burgundavia> apokryphos: I am looking to change the deps on qtparted right now
<amu> ex. i looked into python-kde, and ask ogra about some help, he told me you ( jr ) still working on it 
<Riddell> amu: I'm not activly working on it, it's on my todo list but I'd be happy if someone else did it first
<Burgundavia> apokryphos: I am rebuilding as the current one is uninstallable, and am looking at fixing things
<amu> Riddell: haggai isnt it possible we use bugzilla for it? 
<Burgundavia> apokryphos: does it do kdesudo?
<Riddell> amu: for all our to do things?  and assign each entry to whoever it doing it?
<Beineri> Shouldn't there be a openoffice.org-kde_1.1.3-7.8ubuntu1_i386.deb next to the gtk one now? :-|
<amu> Riddell: yep
<haggai> amu: tht's what I meant by 'How about we open bug reports for them'
<haggai> Beineri: it needed changes to the package
<amu> Riddell: haggai i force to users on #kubuntu to report their probs to bugzilla 
<Beineri> haggai: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2005-March/003873.html says "Build openoffice.org-kde again"
<apokryphos> (amu: do you prefer that?)
<Beineri> haggai: and there was a *-successful build log. 
<amu> 21:28 < billytwowilly> any idea when  python-kde3 will be updated?
<haggai> Beineri: ah right, in that case it needs elmo love
<amu> apokryphos: sorry? 
* Beineri didn't download the 50MB log though
<apokryphos> amu: do you prefer that we report our woes on bugzilla?
<apokryphos> (essentially dependency issues/broken-packages etc.)
<amu> apokryphos: yes, it's easier to follow, who's working on it, you see the status about an bug ... 
<haggai> amu: if you actually work on a bug then accept it.  I'll reassign to myself if I start on one
<apokryphos> Alright; I'll put one in about kde-devel; I see you're already working on the PyKDE one...
<haggai> ttf: can you make issues for KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems items please?
<haggai> uh, bugs.  They're issues on OOo :)
<amu> apokryphos: yep, i fixed the depends and run a testbuild, got some error's and ask agra for help, than he told me someone other was working before on it. That's very frustationg and wasted time. 
<apokryphos> amu: sorry to hear that :(. It's down to libkcal2 as far as I can see. So, what do you reckon, no bug report?
<amu> apokryphos: no a bugreport is fine, it doesnt matter about what, better 1 useless bugreport as some 1h lost time
<Riddell> amu, haggai: for your information my current to do list is topped with putting the website in a baz repository so that other people can look after it, then sorting out the kde 3.4 modules that arn't done yet then all the other things
<haggai> Riddell: great thanks.
<mdz> Riddell: are you able to migrate it to the server we provided as well?
<Riddell> mdz: did that last week
<mdz> Riddell: oh, good
<mdz> and k.ubuntu.com is live as well, I see
<Riddell> means I didn't get to test my servers against a slashdotting, but on the other hand it also means kubuntu didn't make me go over a monthly bandwidth quota again
<Riddell> no movement on kubuntu.org yet
<mdz> I have pinged
<Beineri> Riddell: no slashdotting? there was a slashdot story
<mdz> Beineri: he moved the site first
<ttf> haggai: yup - working on it
<Riddell> Beineri: slashdot story was after I moved the website from my server to ubuntu server
<mdz> when would be a good day to hold a Kubuntu development meeting?
<Riddell> mdz: covering what?
<mdz> amu,Riddell,haggai: ?
<haggai> yup
<mdz> Riddell: status review, milestones for the remainder of the release cycle
<amu> yep?
<mdz> sometime this week
<mdz> tuesday is a CC meeting, thursday I have another meeting
<mdz> wednesday or friday?
<amu> let's have Thu. a milestone-meeting?  
<haggai> I can't do Friday
<Riddell> wednesday is good for me (as indeed is any day other than tomorrow)
<amu> wed. is also fine for me
<haggai> wed is ok too
<Riddell> now we just need a time :)
<mdz> anytime after about 1700 UTC is good for me
<Riddell> how about 17:00 GMT?
<haggai> at 1700 I have people coming to view our house.  My preference would be sometime between 19-2200, but I can make from 1730 if that fits better with everyone else
<Riddell> I have no preference
<mdz> 1900 is fine
<mdz> amu?
<amu> ack, doesnt matter for which time or date, i'm allways on ;)
<haggai> ttf: can you be around then too?
<ttf> yup - there
<mdz> ok, 1900 UTC, Wednesday 23 March
<mdz> see you there
<mdz> haggai: selling your house?
<haggai> mdz: I wish :-/  Our landlord is selling our house :(
<haggai> mdz: we wanted to stay here until we found somewhere to buy, but now we have to move in mid April
<mdz> ugh
<Riddell> haggai: I have a room free in my (rented) house, move in with us
<haggai> mdz: thanksfully its been put a week back so it won't interfere too much with the kubuntu release
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-02
<Riddell> dates for your diaries people http://dot.kde.org/1111445162/
<Riddell> Saturday 27th of August to Sunday 4th of September
<Riddell> also akademy call for papers, just incase anyone has anything interesting to talk about
<haggai> Riddell: re your kde 3.4 work you said you would do earlier after the website - please update your status when you start stuff, not when you finish.  Amu said he ended up duplicating some of your work before he realised you had done something
<haggai> Riddell: also, lets try and assign a bug to ourselves when we start work on it
<Riddell> haggai: good plan
<haggai> thanks
<amu> haggai: ..  in addtion apokryphos will help with bugtracking
<Riddell> woo, go apokaway 
<amu> haggai: you should tell Riddell about our telefon-meeting ... another thing was, checking the kde-braches commits, meanwhile there are a lot of, some of them will fix our bugs 
<Riddell> another good idea
<haggai> amu: hey tell him yourself :P
<amu> haggai: hahahaah :) you're the boss 
<haggai> amu: ok.  as boss I tell you to tell him muahahaaa
<haggai> Riddell: I suggested we document how to pull those changes in from the branch so we all do it the same way
<amu> haggai: i'll explain apokaway tomorrow about his new job
<amu> Kamion: looks like the kubuntu-dvd's need your love
<amu> setup of kubuntu.de ; done
<Kamion> amu: they needed me to, er, run "crontab ~/cdimage/etc/crontab", d'oh
<Kamion> amu: running by hand now
<amu> Kamion: i'm also able to run it by hand?
<Kamion> amu: no
<Kamion> you don't have an account on little ...
<amu> Kamion: what's about, define a amu-login which exec the crontab? 
<Kamion> amu: you'll have to talk to elmo about that; but is it so hard to go through me or mdz? we cover most timezones between us
<haggai> arrgh it seems there are no rsyncable servers that have kubuntu images
<elmo> mirnyy's load's almost back under control
<elmo> and if it's super urgent you can use auckland.w.h.c, but don't expect that to work for much longer
<haggai> @ERROR: max connections (15) reached - try again later
<haggai> time to wget overnight I guess
<elmo> try mirnyy again? it's load is 1/50th of what it was?
<amu> Kamion: if you are all time 24/7/365 up there's no problem, i just think to eastern, ex. sat. 14.00 or sunday afternoon :) 
<haggai> elmo: ah cool mirnyy's working thanks
<Kamion> amu: it's rare that one of us isn't around with some fairly small lag - and at the moment I'm leery of too many more people kicking off CD builds, 'cos there's no locking yet and it can get a bit hairy
<Kamion> daniels also has access at the moment but that was kind of a temporary thing for an emergency
<elmo> err, which is over now right?
<mdz> yes
<amu> Kamion: sound good
<elmo> Kamion: ITYM had ;)
<amu> ... i could ask him also ... 
<Kamion> elmo: heh :)
<Kamion> amu: long-term hopefully derivative distributions will be able to kick off their own CD builds via Launchpad; it's just all a somewhat-privileged operation at the moment
<mkedwards> Kamion: privilege issues, or just risk of overloading server?
<amu> Kamion: cool, it was a thought, what will happen if there's noone there who could run an isobuild, but sounds good, if we have all time someone available
<Kamion> mkedwards: bit of both, not so much overloading as hideous confusion when two people try to run a build for the same project at once
<amu> mdz: is there any chance pump the crypto part also into main? 
<mkedwards> Kamion: I'd like to be able to build a CD with a slightly modified casper.  I'd be willing to do the poor-man's-remaster of the cloop, but the stuff outside cloop is still kind of mysterious.  It's the cloop that costs resources, yes?
<mdz> amu: the crypto part of what?
<Kamion> mkedwards: what kind of resources?
<amu> mdz: kdepim 
<mdz> mkedwards: all you need to do is regenerate Packages and Release after swapping in new udebs
<mdz> amu: meaning gnupg2?
<Kamion> mkedwards: if you're just modifying casper, it's easiest to drop in a new .deb, hack Packages/Packages.gz, update Release, rm Release.gpg, hope you got it all right
<amu> mdz: yep
<mkedwards> Kamion: server load
<mdz> mkedwards: if you only want to modify casper, there's no need to change the cloop
<mdz> amu: if pitti is willing to support it, yes
<mkedwards> mdz, Kamion: can I set up debarchiver or something like that to generate Packages and Release?
<mkedwards> mdz: cloop changes are to add some packages
<mkedwards> mdz: autobuilder / application demo LiveDVD
<Kamion> mkedwards: er, as I said server load is pretty irrelevant to what I was talking about
<Kamion> mkedwards: absolutely no idea, we do it with debian-cd
<Kamion> mkedwards: I'm sure you could, I just can't help you :)
<mdz> mkedwards: the simplest way to regenerate them is to use apt-ftparchive
<mdz> I can send you the trivial script
<amu> mdz: i'll ask him 
<mkedwards> mdz: that would be a kindness.  :)
<mdz> mkedwards: address?
<mkedwards> m.k.edwards@gmail.com
<ttf> Riddell: the anti-aliasing issue - would you say it's a kubuntu-defaults or a kdebase bug?
<amu> Riddell: haggai: did you saw Klik
<mdz> mkedwards: sent.  so after removing the old udebs and replacing them with new ones, running the script should put the CD back into a consistent state
<mdz> mkedwards: I think you might need to rm Release.gpg now; I haven't used it since Kamion added support for that
<amu> ttf: probably a X bug, X should detect which kind of display is used
<amu> mdz: did you saw http://klik.atekon.de/
<mdz> amu: no
<amu> mdz: something like linspire's 1 click installation 
<Kamion> one-click installation is bad crack
<mdz> amu: yes, indeed
<mdz> Kamion: it's really not; it's on my list for UDU
<mdz> Kamion: click on magic file -> launch synaptic and install the (authenticated) package normally
<Kamion> well, I hope you intend to reopen things like all the keyboard-chooser bugs :P
<Kamion> when we tried to not ask that question
<Kamion> oh, you mean one-click .deb installation?
<mdz> Kamion: we are talking about two different things
<Kamion> ok, totally different :)
<Kamion> good :)
<amu> Kamion: ;) imho very usefull, ex. for my Dad/Mom 
<mvo> amu: I added something to the wiki about the klik stuff
<mvo> we can emulate it fairly easily with a script and current synaptic
<mvo> but we need to assume a valid sources.list file and a up-to-date cache
<amu> mvo: overcool
<Kamion> amu: yeah, I think it's a good idea now that I don't think you mean system installation
<amu> mvo: should be easy, compare timestamps before installing them
<mvo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PackageManagement
<amu> Kamion: nope ;) just deb's
<mvo> there is a script for firefox there
<mvo> mdz: what goals/ideas do you have exactly for the "install-via-web"? 
<mdz> ttf: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8029  ?
<mdz> mvo: to be able to use web-based package browsers to select software for installation
<mdz> mvo: such as, say, soyuz ;-)
<mdz> amu: who is packaging kde-i18n?
<mvo> mdz: web-based installs gives us all this nice formating and screenshots and background information data (links to FAQs, homepage, even translated descriptions by default *yummy*). it has great potential :) to what extend to we want to support it? download debs, checks there dependencies and download more of them from the same web-based source? cheat like we can do now with klik? something in between?
<mdz> mvo: we can handle it gracefully if the package is not available wit hsources.list
<mdz> mvo: I do not think we should download the .debs from the same place, but use the existing sources.list authenticated mechanism
<mdz> mvo: (well, not for this feature)
<mdz> we have also discussed a metafile which makes it easy to add an entry to sources.list
<mdz> but that is a secondary feature; we should focus on access to the software in Ubuntu
<amu> mdz: it's on ttf's task
<ttf> mdz: is reported on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems
<mvo> mdz: have you seen the script for firefox on the PackageManagment wiki-page? we could add before hoary :)
<mvo> (not using klik but klack or something else for the url)
<mdz> ttf: there is not enough information in that bug report to do any diagnosis or repair
<ttf> mdz: don't know exactly what is meant with it either - thought that somebody (Riddell, amu, etc) put it up there and they would know how to fix what exactly :)
<mdz> ttf: please don't file incomplete reports like that; it only creates more work for me
<ttf> k - thought it would help people to see that the problem has already been reported
<mdz> ttf: it only helps if the bug report actually describes the problem; otherwise it is only noise
<ttf> Riddell, amu, haggai: do you know more about the "X colour palette is broken on the live CD" issue on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems?
<ttf> mdz: true
<amu> ttf: it's also broken on my brand-new ppc, it looks fine after restarting kdm, we speak about it a week ago 
<ttf> ah - remember something
<amu> there was a wrong value in the color settings ...
<amu> n8 all
<Burgundavia> anybody here?
<haggai> yup
<Burgundavia> <Burgundavia> asking about kdesu
<Burgundavia> <Burgundavia> I am looking to change the deps for qtparted to this by default, instead of gksudo
<Burgundavia> <Burgundavia> I fired up kdesu, and it asked for my root password, but accepted mine
<Burgundavia> <Burgundavia> has it been hacked to be sudo?
<Burgundavia> I asked that just before the netsplit
<haggai> ah I didn't see that
<Burgundavia> hmm
<haggai> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7327
<haggai> yes its been hacked to use sudo
<Burgundavia> ok, just checking
<Burgundavia> so it is safe to change the dep to kdesu? (actually kdebase-bin)
<haggai> uuh, kdebase-bin has a gksudo deb?
<haggai> dep
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> kdebase-bin provides the file kdesu
<haggai> ah right
<Burgundavia> you running amd64?
<haggai> hmm I see
<haggai> gksu | kdebase-bin | sux
<haggai> well, they are 
<haggai> they are |ed together to you don't need to change anything
<Burgundavia> am going to cleanup to just kdebase-bin and change .desktop to kdesu from gksudo
<haggai> ah yes, that would be better
<haggai> hmm might be an idea to actually move qtparted to main too
<Burgundavia> is gparted main?
<Burgundavia> gparted is currently universe
<ttf> somebody has complained that bibletime has got it's K-menu entry in lost+found. the package is in universe. will we fix this and get the package into main for hoary or will it be done only for the next release?
<Kamion> it can be fixed without having to migrate to main
<haggai> amu: a fix for you?
<haggai> 10:26 < CIA-10> lukas KDE_3_4_BRANCH * kdebase/l10n/tr/entry.desktop:
<haggai> 10:26 < CIA-10> Turkey changed its monetary symbol
<haggai> amu: better make sure ttf has the branch updates ;)
<amu> haggai: heh
* Beineri tried openoffice.org-kde today: I simulates the Qt style but doesn't use KDE icons and the KDE file dialog :-|
<haggai> Beineri: file bug reports please, both of those problems should not be there
* Beineri wonders if it only happens to him :-)
<haggai> Beineri: no, the first one is probably because the patch was taken from Debian (which is non UTF8 and therefore needs the OOo dialogs), and the icons, well I'm not sure
<ttf> there's 3 possibilities to reach "Trash" in an easy way: panel applet, desktop icon and click on "System" icon in the panel and then on Trash - I think this is too much - would remove 1-2
<ttf> preferably the panel applet and then the one from the "system" icon (if this is done easy)
<amu> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8028
* haggai subscribed Riddell, amu & ttf to kubuntu-bugs and activated the list
<apokryphos> amu: re: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7880; I wasn't the one that reported that, btw. :)
<apokryphos> me = Francis Giannaros
<haggai> ttf: that X colour pallete thing, I still see it on current live CD
<ttf> haggai: you mean you also get this bug on a live CD on i386?
<haggai> ttf: yes
<haggai> I'll make a screenshot
<haggai> arrgh, network interface is dead
* haggai finds bugreport to reopen
<ttf> haggai: #8029 - it's still open
<haggai> ttf: thanks
<haggai> ttf: I was talking about reopening #5228
<elmo> haggai/riddell/amu: kubuntu.org is now working, fwiw
<haggai> elmo: ooh thanks!
<amu> elmo: ping, could you please move gnupg2 into main, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8028
<elmo> amu: err, seed it?
<elmo> and/or make something {build-,}depend on it
<amu> thx, {build-,}depend
<haggai> Riddell: ping?  how's the website going?
<amu> sync
* haggai syncs himself
<amu> hehe, i should definitiv change the window behavioirs 
<mdz> what are your plans for all of these kubuntu bugs you are filing?  most of them are not assigned to anyone
<haggai> mdz: to fix them? :)  I filed them to make sure they don't get forgotten
<mdz> haggai: in my experience, bugs which are filed and not assigned are lost in the swamp
<haggai> mdz: my KDE query brings them all up
<haggai> mdz: I agree once that gets over more than a page that method might not be so good
<amu> haggai: Riddell you know how submit the bugfixes from kde-cvs 3-4-BRANCH ? 
<mdz> is someone addressing the "CPU overload" problem with arts?
<haggai> mdz: no.  You saw my message about how the installer broke my lvm...  I was trying to do a fresh install to reproduce it
<haggai> amu: ? to do what?
<Kamion> haggai: lvm10 or lvm2?
<Kamion> haggai: never mind, presumably lvm2
<elmo> hey, can we not have two versions of lvm in breezy?
<Kamion> haggai: actually it would be interesting to know if that was once an lvm10 volume?
<Riddell> haggai: website is my target for tonight
<Riddell> amu: which bugfixes?
<Kamion> lvm2 says that by default it uses the second sector, and it scans the first four looking for the label
<mdz> elmo: hmm, good point
<mdz> elmo: we shouldn't even have had lvm10 in Warty, after we decided to drop 2.4
<mdz> Kamion: fancy a debootstrap change?
<elmo> hey, can we not have two versions of lvm in hoary?
<elmo> ;-)
<mdz> I don't think it costs us much to wait for breezy, but i'm not unopposably against doing it for hoary
<Kamion> can lvm2 deal with existing lvm10 volumes? I thought the reason they were able to coexist on the system was that it couldn't
<Kamion> and the reason for that cunning lvmiopversion thing
<mdz> Kamion: both lvm2 and evms can deal with existing lvm10 volumes
<mdz> afaik
<mdz> the lvmiopversion thing is due to the differing kernel APIs
<amu> Riddell: the KDE_3_4_BRANCH commits into kde-cvs
<Riddell> amu: do a cvs diff from 3_4_RELEASE to BRANCH and add the patch to debian/patches
<haggai> Kamion: it was once an lvm10 volume
<haggai> Riddell: my point for the diffing is to document the commands so we all do it the same way, reproducibly
<Riddell> haggai: we should have a script in our baz archive for doing it
<haggai> Riddell: yes I think that would be a good idea
<Riddell> I should work out how to set up the baz archive first
<amu> elmo: E: Couldn't find package gpgsm
<elmo> amu: feature, don't worry about it, it'll come in eventually
<amu> elmo: ^k
<amu> yep that's what i meat, putting the diff's into debian/patches
<amu> Riddell: ^^
<lytefyre> anyone know how to boot off external usb hdd , ive got the kubuntu preview
<lytefyre> anyone have a pivot_root error while booting ?
<haggai> amu: where is your baz archive with the seeds?
<Kamion> haggai: it's not his archive :)
<haggai> Kamion: ah ok so I was looking at the master not a mirror
<Kamion> haggai: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<haggai> yup, was looking there thanks
<Kamion> that is a mirror, but the master is only accessible by sftp to chinstrap
<haggai> ah so it was a mirror :)
<haggai> how difficult would it be to move it to our kubuntu dev machine?
<haggai> I don't mind either way - I can ask amu to pull my changes if that's what folks prefer
<Kamion> I guess it's possible; I do think those Ubuntu people who've committed to it so far should be able to continue committing to it
<Kamion> merging branches ought to be possible too
<haggai> oh I thought that was only amu, haven't been reading the logs
<Kamion> no, at least mdz and I have done that too
<Kamion> I set it up, both mdz and I have done merges
<haggai> ah right makes it not so simple then
<Kamion> and I did some germinate admin bits
<Kamion> although I could have asked you guys to merge that
<amu> haggai: the easier way would be an baz on my buildd
<haggai> amu: ? we can use 
<haggai> novolazarevskaya
* haggai wonders where that name came from
<Kamion> haggai: Antarctic station (naming scheme)
<haggai> Kamion: ah, pity it has such a long name
<Kamion> er, yeah :)
<haggai> oh, ssh kubuntu.org works :)
<Kamion> you know where ~/.ssh/config is, too ;)
<haggai> yeah I already did that :)
<Kamion> Host novothingy
<Kamion>         HostName novolazarevskaya.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> ;)
<amu> if it runs on novoblah, how it would be possible ex. for kamion to sync them  
<elmo> amu: you have a buildd?
<Kamion> shrug, I'd either have an account, or it'd be http-accessible from rookery
<Kamion> somewhere inside the LAN would certainly be optimal
<elmo> kamion: novo's very much not in the LAN
<Kamion> oh, it's not? .ubuntu.com fooled me
<Kamion> ultimately seeds will live in launchpad, but I wouldn't hold your breath just yet
<amu> elmo: a small sized one *g* 
<elmo> well, hopefully less soon than ultimately, there'll be a open to all ubunties people style machine where you can run the baz
<elmo> until then, I'm happy to create accounts for kamion and whichever other folk might need them on novo
<elmo> amu: ok, but you know there's a chroot on novo, right?
<elmo> amu: kdepim encrypt pulled in a whole bunch more than just gnupg
<elmo> I'm bouncing it back to pitti for review of the new stuff
<elmo> haggai: novolazarevskaya means approx. "new miami beach" in russian
<Kamion> elmo,amu: ok, how about we coordinate moving the archive tomorrow
<elmo> </random>
<amu> elmo: no i dont know, started to cluster my buildd, buildspeed is good. 
<elmo> heh, unless you have expensive taste, i reckon novo will out build anything you have at home
<amu> elmo: gnupg2, if it's too difficult and timeintensive atm, i can easily remove it again. It would be nice, if the kdeusers could also crypt/encrypt their mails. It's just for a better useability. Showing them an FAQ isnt such a good way.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-04-03
<lytefyre> anyone have a pivot_root problem while booting ??
<lytefyre> or dev/console not being found with kernel panic ?
<Kamion> that usually indicates that the initrd can't figure out how to mount your root filesystem
<Kamion> please file a bug against initrd-tools with all the information about your hardware that you can find; if you can boot the live CD, getting 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' output from that would be useful
<lytefyre> im booting it off an usb external hard drive
<Kamion> oh, god knows what it'll make of that
<Kamion> file a bug, probably not supported yet
<Kamion> but it would be good to fix that
<lytefyre> installation went off fine , installed grub on MBR too, darn thing hangs with the above error !
<lytefyre> check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8050.html,seens like it has something to do with bugs 496 and  3363 
* haggai goes to bed
<amu> n8 haggai 
<elmo> amu/haggai/riddell: ?
<amu> moin 
<haggai> morning
<haggai> elmo: what's up?
<haggai> Riddell: ping
<amu> haggai: i'll remove crypto for kdepim, that fun keeps me too busy, removing it, readding, than removing it again .. that sucks a bit
<Kamion> why remove again?
* haggai rolls up sleeves and gets stuck into recovering his lvm partition
<haggai> Kamion: you don't need any more info before I start?
<haggai> Kamion: FYI pvscan says it is lvm2
<haggai> now that I have recreated it
<haggai> root@shawn:~ # pvcreate --uuid i7nrBb-JFYo-6idl-o744-306M-XyrY-Wqh9c9 --restorefile /etc/lvm-vg0-backup  /dev/hda7
<haggai>   Couldn't find device with uuid 'i7nrBb-JFYo-6idl-o744-306M-XyrY-Wqh9c9'.
<haggai>   Physical volume "/dev/hda7" successfully created
<haggai> root@shawn:~ # pvscan
<haggai>   PV /dev/hda7         lvm2 [61.73 GB] 
<haggai>   Total: 1 [61.73 GB]  / in use: 0 [0   ]  / in no VG: 1 [61.73 GB] 
<Kamion> haggai: certainly now that you've recreated it, it will
<Kamion> haggai: LVM1 labels go in the first sector; LVM2 labels go in the second sector by default
<Kamion> hence why lilo overwrites LVM1 labels
<haggai> ah ok
<Kamion> I don't know what else goes in the first sector
<Kamion> if you can get another LVM1 physical volume to compare with, you may find that there isn't much of interest there, and you can just dd the label back in, or something - but I don't know for sure
<haggai> there are tools to restore the config from text file backups which I'm trying to get working now
<haggai> Kamion: surely I could have used my extended partition for lilo instead?  Any idea why I didn't get that as a choice?
<Kamion> lilo-installer only ever offers MBR and the target partition; it's hard-coded
<Kamion> nothing magic
<Kamion> in fact removing the target partition from the offered list is kind of difficult :(
<Kamion> I don't really fancy trying to figure out how to offer the extended partition as well ...
<haggai> I see
<Riddell> haggai, elmo: pong
<elmo> haggai/riddell/amu: do you know about konq-plugins being uninstallable?
<Riddell> elmo: it's because kdeaddons hasn't been updated to 3.4 yet
<elmo> ok - when's that scheduled for?
<elmo> uninstallables in main make baby jesus cry
<Riddell> elmo: as soon as possible, today or tomorrow probably
<elmo> ok, cool
<haggai> Riddell: hi, wanted to ask your comments about kmilo on the livecd
<Riddell> haggai: well if mjg says it lets people overwrite the cmos seems it should be off by default
<haggai> Riddell: ah ok I didn't realise you weren't aware of that
<haggai> Riddell: so remove off the livecd by default right?
<Riddell> hay I just wrote the thing :)
<haggai> what, kmilo? cool I hadn't seen that :)
<haggai> Riddell: also, ok with you to add knetworkconf to the installs?
<Riddell> in theory it could be turned on with the live CD since that's root access anyway but I don't see that it's worth the hassle, it's the install that's the major issue
<Riddell> haggai: I wrote the thinkpad part of kmilo
<haggai> cool
<Riddell> haggai: definatly to knetworkconf
<haggai> yup and for the install we should do something more clever with the groups, like making a thinkpad group eg
<Riddell> haggai: a thinkpad group sounds good, would there be an easy way to add people to it?  and how to have nvram module inserted as default and how to set /dev/nvram permissions by default
<haggai> yup something like that
<haggai> maybe better to call the group nvram rather than thinkpad, since there may be other uses
<Riddell> good plan
<Riddell> so we need either a separate package or to modify kmilo so that it echo nvram >> /etc/modules; changes permissions on /dev/nvram (can that be done permanantly?) and adds your user into a new nvram group
<Kamion> we talked about this for Ubuntu and concluded that it should be a dbus service, IIRC
<Kamion> adding your user to the nvram group lets you do crap like modifying the BIOS password
<Kamion> so a no-go
<Kamion> really needs to be root-only
<haggai> hmm I guess we should be looking to get pyqt into main
<Riddell> haggai: I believe you volunteered for kdebindings :)
<haggai> Riddell: yeah its my idle-time job :)
<haggai> it is slowly creeping up the prio list
<Riddell> http://jr2.quaker.eu.org/hu/index  cool
<Riddell> do we want to use this on the website (requires various things being set up and probably lots of hassling elmo)
<Kamion> is that meant to have such a broken character set?
<Riddell> no, it should be utf8 I assume
<Kamion> Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<Riddell> fixed
<haggai> Riddell: what options do we have open for allowing people baz write access? any idea?
<Riddell> haggai: I think it either has to be done over ssh or over webdav
<Riddell> don't know which elmo would prefer
<haggai> I think webdav would be less of a problem because you don't need to give full shell access out
<Riddell> yep
<Kamion> check that webdav write using baz actually works before you assume it does, though :)
<dannya> Riddell: how come the kdevelop3 package is still broken?
<Riddell> dannya: because I havn't fixed it yet
<dannya> :)
<dannya> ok
<Riddell> think I'll give that a shot now
<dannya> I really want to try out kdevelop 3.2! :)
<Riddell> dato: is there packaging for kdevelop3 from KDE 3.4 anywhere I can borrow?
<dato> not that I know of. I don't even know the maintainer...
<Riddell> dato: Christopher Martin no?  acroding to recent post on pkg-kde-talk
<dato> no, Norman Jordan. Christopher only asked for a requeue to lamont, which does not need being the maintainer ;)
<Riddell> ah I see
<dannya> going well, Riddell? :)
<haggai> hmm did we want anything from kdebindings in main?
<haggai> ruby is in universe and its a builddep
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-27
<uniq> gnite.
<Riddell> thanks uniqthank ss
<Lure> good nite everybody
<kmon> bye
<Riddell> _Sime: do you think a quick fix is possible or shall I upload the new version as it is?
<sebas> Riddell: Does the show all button send some sort of signal to the kcmodule?
<Riddell> sebas: good question.  I would imagine it would quit the module in some way
<sebas> Hm, close() maybe.
<sebas> Hm, I need some pointer when the app has been closed, the QTimer will just run on until the job is finished and only thereafter stuff will be garbagecollected.
<sebas> So I actually need to hook into the codepath when systemsettings changes module.
<Riddell> fabo: do you maintain guidance packaging in svn.debian.org?  we should remove the debian directory from kde svn in that case
<Riddell> fabo: also an UVF exception isn't needed for guidance since it's made to an ubuntu spec
<Riddell> sebas: there's no close signal at all?  it must remove the widgets or something at least
<sebas> It's not close, that's pretty sure.
<Riddell> but it must kill stuff else you'd have enormous memory leaks
<sebas> Yeah, but I didn't figure out what happens then.
<sebas> In standalone mode, it indeed does get a close() signal, but not in systemsettings.
<sebas> kcmodule's APIDOX is not too informative either.
<sebas> Riddell: Where's the sourcecode of systemsettings?
<Riddell> sebas: playground/base or apt-get source kde-systemsettings
<Riddell> sebas: but the same thing happens with kcontrol
<sebas> Thx.
<sebas> Yeah, all the better.
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, I cannot really find something appropriate.
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> we could always alter system settings to send a signal
<robotgeek> hmm, what is Tonio's wiki name
<robotgeek> nvm, found it and mailed him a log
<_Sime_> sebas, Riddell: The show all button does not unload the module. It merely hides it.
<_Sime_> sebas: Load the deb descriptions with the help of QTimer and not using kapp.processEvents().
<_Sime_> sebas: That will most likely fix the problem.
<Hobbsee> Lure: nice!  it works on boot!
<Lure> Hobbsee: nice...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lure> I just need to bug Tonio_ to rename package kNM to network-manager-kde
<Hobbsee> that might be an idea
<Lure> new n-m package is kept back for me (also for you?)
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> dunno, only just turned teh computer on
<Lure> this is debian naming and Riddell said we need to follow - it is also more clear
<Hobbsee> ah ok, true
<Lure> try update + upgrade
<Hobbsee> dist upgrade will upgrade it
<Lure> really? then is something on my system
<Hobbsee> however, it will also remove my compiled version of ndiswrapper, so i wont let it do that
<Hobbsee> *pastebins*
* Lure has to run (kids to kindergarten/school, work... - you know boring stuff ;-)
<Mez> brb reboot for knm
* Mez hopes it actually picks up something unlike nm
<Hobbsee> Lure: no...wait...my error.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10632
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Lure> same here
<Lure> I just now did install n-m again and hope it will work after reboot
<Lure> Hobbsee: and help Mez - I am sure he will have some problems ;-)
<Lure> bye
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee can try
<Hobbsee> oh well, too late
<Hobbsee> ping?
<Hobbsee> testing...
<Hobbsee> testing....
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> now if only the git downstairs would enable my MAC address for Wireless access
<Hobbsee> hey Mez 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> Hobbsee, hey
<Hobbsee> so you got it sorta working?
<Mez> well it's there
<Mez> and its showing my network connection
<Mez> unlike n-m was (though it may be due to 0.6)
<Hobbsee> oh good.  what encryption is it using?
<Mez> Hobbsee, no encryp[tion
<Hobbsee> ah, lucky!
<Mez> MAC filtering
<Hobbsee> yes, dad wouldnt allow us to do that
<Hobbsee> then again, it's my router - i cant choose what happens to it?
<fabo> Riddell: yes, guidance is in svn.debian.org
<_Sime_> fabo: cool, now we can get back to testing again.
<mornfall> tried with -f as it suggests?
<mornfall> bah
<fabo> Riddell: so what's next about the UVF ? raphink or you will review/ipload it ?
<mornfall> wrong window
<fabo> _Sime_: have your received my mail ?
<_Sime_> fabo: which one?
<fabo> about pykdeextension fails to build on mips64 and so rpath related stuff
<fabo> -so
<fabo> sent monday with subject "pykdeextensions failed to build on mips"
<_Sime_> fabo: yes I see it
<_Sime_> fabo: I'm really not sure where exactly that error is coming from, about libgcc.
<fabo> i asked you if you've got an idea, anyway i'll try to fix it, it's minor so no need to hurry ..
<_Sime_> fabo: you should try looking in pykdeextensions and see what it uses to compile stuff. It is probably something in pythons distutils.py.
<fabo> _Sime_: ok, thks for the tips :)
<hendry> so there is no firefox in a kubuntu installation?
<Hobbsee> hendry: indeed
<hendry> but can konq hold up these days to firefox?
<Hobbsee> hendry: personally, i think not - but firefox is easy enough to install
<hendry> i created a spread sheet document. then i try open it. then it asks me what application i should open it with. wtf
<hendry> also adept or whatever the KDE package manager is called seems broken
* hendry is using yesterday's daily
<Hobbsee> hendry: try launching it a second time, if you havent already.  otherwise, ping mornfall about it
<mornfall> what
<hendry> mornfall: adept not working on my daily install (from yesterday)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: you're still working on adept?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i'm not sure :)
<mornfall> hendry: ok
<Hobbsee> oh, ok then
<hendry> can Firefox be nicely integrated on the KDE desktop?
<hendry> i.e. user clicks URL and it loads in firefox, instead of Konq?
<mornfall> anything can be done
<mornfall> unless proven otherwise
<hendry> ok then, has it be done?
<Tm_T> kcontrol has "component chooser" or similar
<hendry> how do KDE users play mp3s and AVIs?
<Hobbsee> ah, thankyou for reminding me
* Hobbsee installs libxine-extracodecs
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> hendry: /msg ubotu mp3
<hendry> Tm_T: that bot is doing nothing for me
<Tm_T> hmm
<hendry> so mp3 support is in Universe
<hendry> why isn't it just installed by default? what makes have it Universe less illegal?
<Tm_T> well, licences
<hendry> Tm_T: eh?
<hendry> it's in Universe.
<hendry> omg adept seems unstable
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<Tm_T> and because of that, it won't be installesd by defaulyt
<Tm_T> -y
<hendry> so having it in Universe is OK
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> but by default it is lees OK
<Tm_T> s/lees/less/
<hendry> that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
<hendry> because in either case Ubuntu is distributing it
<Tm_T> not really
<Tm_T> community of Ubuntu
<mornfall> hendry: omg what about a sensible report?
<hendry> mornfall: hmmm. first time it just ran in the bg and didn't allow my to start another session. i've since rebooted. running adept now. it just takes forever to initialise...
<mornfall> ok so unstable means takes long to start in your dictionary
<mornfall> fine :)
<hendry> well there isn't any redraw
<hendry> so that doesn't look good
<mornfall> hmm skim?
<mornfall> Riddell: is skim default-on lately?
<mornfall> hendry: so it hangs or takes long to start?
<hendry> mornfall: i'm using skim
<hendry> mornfall: yup. i can send you a screenshot
<mornfall> hendry: that's it then
<hendry> it's just hanging there
<hendry> what's the problem with skim ? bug ref?
<mornfall> hendry: no need, it is reported already
<mornfall> hendry: maybe you could attach gdb though
<mornfall> hendry: and ask it to thread apply all bt
<mornfall> also strace -p adept_pid could help
<hendry> whoa, it's doing something (after 5 mins)
<mornfall> Riddell: this skim interaction will kill me
<hendry> not sure about gdb and "ask it to thread apply all bt"
<hendry> i can get an strace going. dump it to file?
<hendry> and send it to you ?
<mornfall> hendry: gdb . adept_pid when it hangs and get the output
<mornfall> hendry: wait i'll find the bug number
<hendry> ok
* mornfall frowns at launchpad -- slowness incarnated
<hendry> mornfall: pastebin.com/615768
<hendry> mornfall: that normal?
* hendry is running kubuntu via vmware so copy/paste isn't as easy as I would like
<mornfall> launchpad dead
<mornfall> hendry: if you can, please mail the results to me@mornfall.net, thanks
<mornfall> ewgh
<mornfall> hendry: not at all
<mornfall> how many times have you clicked it?
<hendry> "Launchpad is a large, monolithic, web application." # shocking :)
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> it may be just the threads
<hendry> mornfall: i didn't start it up that many times, defn.
<hendry> mornfall: you should try the daily install in vmware. installing in Korean is easy. :)
* hendry doesn't know korean either
<mornfall> there may be like 3-4 threads per instance.. it shouldnt' allow multiple instances tho
<mornfall> i don't have vmware
<mornfall> i don't have time either
<mornfall> and it works here with skim (well, skim crashes most of the time tho)
<mornfall> anyway gotta run
<mornfall> laters
<hendry> mornfall: ok, cheerio
* mornfall reappears
<hunger> hi mornfall.
<Hobbsee> hey Lure - it's ok to upgrade nm
<mornfall> hi
<mornfall> what's up
<Pygi> Hobbsee: yes, you can upgrade n-m, why not?
<Lure> Hobbsee: good (back to boring Breezy an d work - so I cannot try)
<Pygi> Lure: whats happening?
<Hobbsee> Lure: no problems - it gets rid of one package, and adds another
<hunger> Is NM 0.6 in the normal archives yet?
<Hobbsee> hunger: no, separate repo
<Lure> Pygi: work, but not on NM :-(
<Pygi> aha, ok
* Hobbsee is going to take her laptop to the uni tomorrow, and test out the wireless there, with knm
<hunger> Hobbsee: will it make it into dapper? Works pretty well for me, I wouldn't mind seeing it;-)
<Pygi> hunger: we'll see ...
<Hobbsee> hunger: dont know, ask Lure 
<Pygi> there is a lot more work to be done...
<Hobbsee> if not, we have a separate repo for it
<Hobbsee> it works quite well using a clean install
<Pygi> perhaps for you, but not for all...
<Lure> Pygi: did we get l-r-m for latest kernel patched? This makes some madwifi users unhappy...
<Pygi> nop, not yet :-/
<Pygi> where, link?
<Hobbsee> Pygi: you clearly havent been here lately - this didnt work out of the box for me either - required some tweaking.  i'm not saying that it works perfectly for everyone, but i'm saying that it seems to work fine from a clean install
<hunger> network-manager-kde is knetworkmanager I assume?
<Hobbsee> hunger: yes
<Pygi> Hobbsee: nah, it doesn't work work on clean install as well ^_^
<Hobbsee> really?
<Pygi> to some users that is true...
<Pygi> Lure: do we have knetworkmanager renamed to network-manager-kde?
<hunger> Nice that you are getting the name-mess sorted out.
<Lure> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=849671
<Pygi> hunger: yup ^_^
<Pygi> Lure: we should rename it to "kde-network-manager"
<hunger> There is no network-manager-kde yet, so I'll stick with knetworkmanager for now.
<Pygi> hunger: agreed ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: not yet - waiting for Tonio_ (he was not aware that this was also agreed with Riddell)
<Lure> it is just package rename, binary name will stay
<Pygi> Lure: kde-network-manager is better that network-manager-kde
<Pygi> yes, I am aware of that
<Lure> Pygi: we are just following Debian here
<Pygi> no, we are following ubuntu rules, not debian ones
<hunger> Pygi: But then it should be gnome-network-manager as well.
<Pygi> yup
<Lure> Pygi: ubuntu main policy is not to get against Debian if not required
<Lure> Pygi: if you do not agree, persuade mbiebel (debain maintainer) on ubuntu-devel mailing list 
<Lure> I think it is still possible, as they did not relese NM to archives yet.
* hunger is off installing proprietary java bullshit.
<Pygi> joy, we have powerpc packages
<Pygi> network-manager-gnome should be renamed to gnome-network-manager
* Pygi rapmages
* Hobbsee duct tapes Pygi, so he can no longer rampage
* Pygi rapmages and deletes N-M repo
<Pygi> s/rapmages/rampages
* Hobbsee rapmage in general at Pygi 
<Hobbsee> it sounds *far* more fun than rampaging
<Pygi> Hobbsee: what? deleting the N-M repo? ;)
<Hobbsee> do i need a reason?
<Pygi> no, not really ;)
<Hobbsee> which repo were you using?  the kubuntu.no-ip.com one?
<Pygi> bah, I am just erasing the repo right now ^_^
* Pygi jokes ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hunger> When using kpowersave the thinkpad-keys milo popups go away.
<hunger> Any idea how I can get them back?
<hunger> And how I can get rid of the "hibernate" entry in kpowersave's menu?
* hunger wonders what the "Starting the YaST Power Management Module" Section is doing in kpowersave's manual;-)
<mornfall> hunger: *powersave* is written by suse, is it not? :)
<Tm_T> "isn't it" ;)
<mornfall> Tm_T?
<Tm_T> s/is it not/isn't it/
<Tm_T> atleast I feel so
<mornfall> why
<Tm_T> because it's widely used english phrase
<Tm_T> never seen "is it not"
<Tm_T> "it's pure milk, isn't it?"
<Tm_T> etc
<mornfall> Tm_T: that's because you are deformed by us english
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> I'm not
<mornfall> Tm_T: and informal language :)
<mornfall> you never write isn't in formal language
<Tm_T> hey, now you're insulting ;(
<Tm_T> I even use en_GB locales!
<mornfall> hmm?
<Tm_T> ;)
<mornfall> british keyboard layout is unfortunately braindead
<mornfall> but then, i use dvorak so :)
<Tm_T> I don't use english kb-layout ofcourse, I'm finnish ;)
<mornfall> right
<Tm_T> I need my 
<mornfall>  i can write
<mornfall> but the last one, i can't even read :)
<Tm_T> =)
<mornfall> maybe because my font is too tiny
<Tm_T> it's a with  on top of it
<mornfall> but i can write  :-)
<Tm_T> yeah, but you have key for it?
<mornfall> no, but i have dead cedilla
<mornfall> not that it's useful with other letters :)
<Tm_T> http://www.hermessoft.com/newproject/keyboards/finnish.html
<Tm_T> ;)
<mornfall> well, you can't code on *that* keyboard layout
<Tm_T> I can
<mornfall> you punch in ascii codes for {}? :)
<hunger> mornfall: dvorak? How boring...
<mornfall> hunger: why
<Tm_T> actually, that doesn't show whole of it, hmm, have to find better pic
<hunger> mornfall: using standard keyboard layouts is soooo non-l33t:-)
<mornfall> hunger: well, i don't use *standard* dvorak ;-)
<hunger> mornfall: You wrote your own keyboard config files for X and console?
<mornfall> hunger: for one, i need national characters and i use punctuation more than numbers so numbers are on shift
<mornfall> hunger: for other, i use capslock as ctrl
<mornfall> hunger: i don't use console (i can use qwerty and standard dvorak as well)
<hunger> mornfall: At last! Someone else with a custom keyboard layout!
<Pygi> :-S
* hunger rejoices. Now I can point people your way and claim that I am not the only freak;-)
<mornfall> morn@lor-master/k3:~ -> head ~/bin/keymap.sh
<mornfall> #!/bin/sh
<mornfall> xkbcomp - $DISPLAY <<_EOF
<mornfall> <lots of xkb stuff follows>
<hunger> mornfall: Hmmm.... I just hacked /etc/X11/xkb and inserted that keymay into my xserver.
<mornfall> like  etc characters on level3shift :)
<mornfall> hunger: i have that keymap.sh symlinked into autostart -- it also helps that any X i sit at, ssh -Y lorien.mornfall.net keymap.sh gives me my keymap :)
<hunger> mornfall: I do not need those... I just shuffeled a couple of keys around that I could never get the hang of when learning touchtyping...
<mornfall> hunger: auhm :)
<hunger> I figured that it is easier to move the keys to where I expect them to be than to adapt to some arbitrary ordering imposed by some standards commitee.
<mornfall> well, i have alphabetic letters in standard dvorak positions
<mornfall> hunger: "do not"? beware or Tm_T will tell you to use don't ;-)
* mornfall hides from Tm_T 
<hunger> mornfall: Let him... english is not my language, so I can pretty well butcher it every way I want:-)
* hunger sighs... what kind of idiot sells a server product that by default does only ask for a username without even a input area for a password!
<mornfall> hunger: ?
<Tm_T> http://www.language-keyboard.com/keyboards/finnish_keyboard.jpg
<Tm_T> nah, that's not good
<hunger> mornfall: I am doing a trip into the proprietary SW world... I hate it.
<mornfall> ah ah
<hunger> mornfall: people are so stupid... handing over several k bugs for a server without even a basic password authentication.
<hunger> OK, you can add it... but it is not activated by default.
<hunger> kpowersaved rocks compared to klaptop!
<Riddell> mornfall: skim is currently default on, we're looking at ways to get it off unless you're using a CJK locale
<Hobbsee> hunger: +1 :P  - it actually works on my machine!
<hunger> Any idea why I have a kmix window pop up on each login?
<hunger> I guess something is trying to start the taskbar thingy and is getting confused.
<hunger> Hobbsee: The config files of powersaved look very suse-ish for some reason;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: indeed :P
<mornfall> Riddell: not that it helps if that means adept is useless in cjk locales
<mornfall> Riddell: you have any idea on how scim works? how can it cause adept freezes?
<mornfall> (because i don't)
<Riddell> I've no idea how skim works
<Riddell> or scim
<mornfall> who maintains s(c/k)im? maybe he could tell
<mornfall> the catch is that skim just segfaults most of the time on my dapper instead of doing anything useful
<mornfall> and i can't reproduce the hangs either
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! kubuntu ksplash icons are ok in the lastest version I tried.
<Riddell> cmv	great
<Riddell> http://www.scim-im.org/projects/skim
<cmvo> Riddell: In system settings an admin mode module now can be use more than once. One bug down x to got :-)
<cmvo> Riddell: s/got/go/
<Riddell> thanks sime for that one
<seaLne> Riddell: what is the intention with the 3.5.2 packages on kubuntu.org? are they to be used?
<hunger> Riddell: Hey, I just noticed that resizing is fixed in kubuntu's control center! great work!
<hunger> Hey, even admin mode works for me now!
<cmvo> Riddell: Is the kubuntu artwork included in flight5 what will be released?
<Riddell> seaLne: well spotted :)
<Riddell> seaLne: they'll be ready for testing soon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how long away is soon?  :P
<Riddell> cmvo: close to it
<Riddell> hunger: go hug sime
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 15 mins
* hunger hugs sime.
<Hobbsee> oh goody :)
* Hobbsee sets a timer
* mornfall grabs Hobbsee's timer and runs away with it
* Hobbsee gets out her Lasoo
<Hobbsee> *lassoo
<Hobbsee> however it's spelt
* mornfall evades the misspelt lasso
* mornfall giggles at ixiion in #kubuntu
<ubijtsa2> question, will kde4 make it into dapper+1 ?
* mornfall takes avay naivety from ubijtsa2 
<mornfall> away
* ubijtsa2 is just curious - no need for intricate in-depth explanation :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe, yeah, i know
<ubijtsa2> mornfall: I take your actions as a negative on that then :)
<mornfall> ubijtsa2: well, unless you believe in miracles that is
<ubijtsa2> mornfall: so kde4 is something for dapper+2 then
<mornfall> maybe a new and improved <insert your favourite saviour> returns and brings kde4 with him/her
<ubijtsa2> *lol*
<mornfall> ubijtsa2: even dapper+2 is very optimistic :)
<mornfall> dapper+2 will be frozen a year from now (if we believe marketing talk)
<ubijtsa2> aye
<hunger> mornfall: kde4 *is* the saviour that fixes all bugs, adds all missing features and rights all misfeatures.
<mornfall> hunger: you almost sound like it will be another .com
<mornfall> i'm wondering where people get the idea that kde4 will be revolutionary
<hunger> mornfall: I am somewhat fed up with "Oh, kde4 will fix/have that" whenever pointing out one of my problems to a kde-person.
<mornfall> hunger: point me to that kde-person :)
<hunger> mornfall: especially considering that so far there is no set plan for what kde4 will actually be afaict.
<ubijtsa2> kde4 will use Qt4 I guess
<cmvo> Riddell: I think the kubuntu color scheme need a name, if I try a different scheme Current is overwritten and I can't get the default scheme back.
<hunger> ubijtsa2: and plasma and solid and no more dcop and a new multimedia engine, ...
<hunger> ubijtsa2: At times it does sound like a rewrite to me... but then I am just a user with little insight on what is going on in kde development:-(
<mornfall> hunger: far from rewrite
<cmvo> Riddell: The dark blue is a nice color, but in some situations it seems a bit too dark. When used as a background to black text it is hard to read the text.
<Riddell> cmvo: where does that happen?
<cmvo> Riddell: For example in the sidebar in a control module in systems settings when the mouse pointer hovers above an unselected item the text is black and the background dark blue.
<ubijtsa2> hunger: sounds like they are busy doing all sorts
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<cmvo> Riddell: It seems the control modules use Standard Text on Selected Background on mouseover whewhereasreas the menubar used Selected Text
<cmvo> Riddell: Where is the kubutu color scheme hidden? I changed to KDE Default and can't get back.
<Riddell> it's in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> beastie squishers meeting! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<Riddell> seaLne should be there, Lure too
<Riddell> KDE 3.5.2 ready for testing!  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ dapper main
<Hobbsee> woot!
<freeflying> cool
<Riddell> systray icons now take up half the space!
<mornfall> hmm?
<Lathiat> yeh systray icons are getting out of control :\
<Lathiat> has the skimn icon gone?
<Lure> Riddell: sorry, no time (boring work...) ;-)
<freeflying> Lathiat: it will be soon
<Lathiat> freeflying: cool
<Lathiat> also adept could do with a context menu thats usefull
<mornfall> Lathiat: meh?
<Lathiat> you knwo like an "OPen updater" item :)
<Lathiat> (i realise you can left click on it, but none the less)
<Riddell> who wants to package cmake?
<freeflying> Riddell: I'd try 
* Hobbsee doenst - she needs to sleep before 2am today...
<Riddell> freeflying: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=114263356311618&w=2
<Riddell> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDECMakeIntro
<Riddell> freeflying: would be quite cool to have since kde 4 seems to be moving towards cmake
<freeflying> Riddell: shall I file a ITP to debian
<Riddell> freeflying: I'd wait until it's in ubuntu then file one, pointing to the ubuntu package
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<cmvo> Riddell: Any plans to put the kubuntu logo on the desktop background?
<Riddell> cmvo: kwwii said he was fed up of logos on wallpapers
<cmvo> Riddell: Maybe it would be a good idea then to include the artwork of previous versions, as KDE does, for those who prefer the older artwork.
<Riddell> cmvo: is that related?  would you prefer the artwork if it had a logo on it?
<Lure> Riddell: it is marketing issue (for screenshots in reviews...)
<Lure> I also agree with cmvo that we need to have each release artwork available for users who liked them (Kubuntu 5.10, 6.06...)
<Lure> AFAIR, we do not have it as a theme currently (even the default one)
<cmvo> Riddell: I would't want to anger the artist. Seems I've gotten used to the logo in breezy. The new background looks a bit generic, not something thats special to kubuntu.
<cmvo> Riddell: While I'm nitpicking: In the kdm theme the input boxes are too close to the colon. It just doesn' t look right.
<cmvo> Maybe I should do my own artwork :-)
<cmvo> Sri, got to go. Cu all later.
<Riddell> cmvo: send me a fix and I'll put it in :)
<freeflying> Riddell: upload new skim to REVU , remove the skim.desktop from /usr/share/autostart for avoild autostart under en_US locale
<Riddell> freeflying: and it'll still work without setup for CKJ users?
<freeflying> Riddell: need work on other package like scim-pinyin ,etc.
<LeeJunFan> Why wouldn't kubuntu-default-settings list of installed files not show everything? ie. the splash theme. It gives a very short list of files compared to what's actually installed.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: splash theme is part of a different package
<Riddell> usplash theme anyway
<LeeJunFan> I wish all the kubuntu artwork was personally so I could get the kubuntu look w/o installing the default settings that I don't like.
<LeeJunFan> For simplicity sake anyway, I could just copy what I need before default settings removal.
<Riddell> you can't really separate them, the artwork needs the settings
<LeeJunFan> ok, owell. Thanks anyway.
<mornfall> jjesse: hi
<mornfall> jjesse: i will leave that on you -- there are 3 separate entries because that's the default kdelibs set up
<mornfall> jjesse: if we have a single document, i will change the menu
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: you really do a great job with this, thanks. Don't know what I'd be doing with kubuntu, probably retro back to the Amiga or something. :)
<LeeJunFan> s/with/without
<seaLne> weird kontact is maximizing under kicker in 352 for me
<Riddell> seaLne: works for me.  xinerama stuff maybe?
<seaLne> i don't use xinerama
<Riddell> well dual screen thingy
<seaLne> interesting its fine on 0:0 its just 0:1 that has this issue
<jjesse> looking at bug #968 about a problem dist-upgrading from hoary to breezy can that bug be closed? or what should happen to it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 968 in kdevelop3 "File conflicts during upgrade" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/968
<jjesse> has printing been fixed in dapper? 
<Riddell> jjesse: unless you know it's fixed don't close it (I probably fixed that but I'm not sure)
<Riddell> jjesse: no, printing still just as broken
<seaLne> any idea what the printing problem is?
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2171
<jjesse> Riddell: besides installing hoary and upgrading to brezzy is there a way to testit?
<Riddell> jjesse: hoary chroot
<freeflying> Riddell: how about cmake package
<Riddell> freeflying: will take a look shortly
<freeflying> Riddell: need upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2129
<hunger> Anyone used yakuame? It is really sweet.
<Tm_T> yakuame?
<hunger> Tm_T: You know quake?
<Tm_T> yeah but... yakuame?!
<hunger> Tm_T: It provides a terminal in a quake-console like way.
<jjesse> Riddell: do you have a hoary .iso someplace that i could download to test this in vmware? cdimage doesn't have it
<Tm_T> hunger: you must mean yakuake ;(
<hunger> Tm_T: Aehm... yes.
<Tm_T> hunger: and it doesn't fit to my needs, don't like it
<hunger> Tm_T: Maybe I should use bigger fonts in my menu...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe booting to new kernel ->
<hunger> Tm_T: Anyway: I love it:-)
<Riddell> jjesse: releases.ubuntu.com must have it
<seaLne> jjesse: i have a hoary machine i can test it if you want
<jjesse> seaLne: would you mind? its bug #968
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 968 in kdevelop3 "File conflicts during upgrade" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/968
<jjesse> i can download it from releases which is where it is at, but let me know 
<seaLne> sure, i'll copy the hd before i upgrade so may be tommorow by the time i finish doing it if thats ok
<jjesse> fine with me the bug's been open since 2005-06-09
<seaLne> yeah i noticed it when i was looking through the older bugs but hadn't got round to installing hoary on a machine yet
<seaLne> i don't suppose any motu people here could look at my bug fix autopsy package on revu?
<robotgeek> hey raphink 
<Riddell> hmm, kbfx isn't in the archives
<raphink> hi robotgeek
<raphink> Riddell: noticed that too, today ;)
<raphink> not even on REVu
<raphink> not even in sid
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> I'm sure there's packages for it around
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> there are unofficial debs on kde-looks
<Riddell> unless I imagined them
<raphink> look
<raphink> but I believe these are checkinstall packages
<raphink> I've seen no source
<Riddell> could well be it.  debs of kde-look though are often made with alien
<raphink> there's an ITP though
<raphink> filed in october 
<Riddell> in debian?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> let me find it
<Riddell> it should take all of about 10 minutes to package, I think october is a bit slow :)
<raphink> hehe I agree ;)
<seaLne> trying to find a sponsor can take a while
<raphink> debian bug #335238
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 335238 in wnpp "Subject: ITP: kbfx -- KDE "Start Button" with extra functionality" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/335238
<raphink> Ubugtu: thank you
<jjesse> is ubugtu new?
<raphink> jjesse: no
<seaLne> newish to here
<raphink> but it wasn't on kubuntu-devel since some time ago
<raphink> s/since/till/
<freeflying> raphink: so strange , I found someone upload quarry , but not the latest releae on REVU
<raphink> mhm
<Tm_T> lailai
<superstoned> hi everyone, i'm looking for the source of plastik's kwin style. it is supposed to be in the source package pulled in with "apt-get source kdeartwork-theme-window", and it is in the official debian package, but i can't find it in the ubuntu package.
<superstoned> anyone any idea where it is?
<Riddell> superstoned: it's in kdelibs
<Riddell> or maybe kdebase
<superstoned> kdelibs - checked, i'll try kdebase.
<superstoned> thanx, btw
<seaLne> kwin
<superstoned> (i'm gonna try to remove the thin line around the inner part of the windowdecoration)
<Tm_T> kdebase
<Tm_T> hmm, atleast in kde svn
<Tm_T> kdebase/kwin/clients/plastik/
<seaLne> /usr/lib/kde3/kwin3_plastik.so is in kwin
<superstoned> aaah
<seaLne> /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/plastik.so is in kdelibs4c2a
<seaLne> superstoned: so you may have fun as it appears to be in more than one package
<superstoned> haha, yeah
<superstoned> found that out already...
<superstoned> anyway, i'm gonna get it, and then see if i can figure out how to get rid of the line (no programming knowledge at all...)
<seaLne> anyone having problems with LP just now?
<seaLne> hmm fine now
<superstoned> hey ppl looks like i did it ;-) have a look at plastik windec WITHOUT the annoying line: http://web.inter.nl.net/users/jospoortvliet/pictures/tmp.jpg
<superstoned> just had to remove all 4 instances of ".dark(110)" in plastik.cpp
<superstoned> i think with this change, plastik'
<superstoned> windec looks modern enough to be the default in kubuntu :D
<Tm_T> heh
<theine_> does anybody know which qt4 package contains qptrlist.h?
<Riddell> theine_: qptrlist doesn't exist in qt4
<theine_> ah, good to know, thanks
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> hmm, does konqueror cache favicons some weird way?
<Tm_T> I changed one from my website
<Riddell> yes, it caches them forever
<Tm_T> but... I can't see it in konqi
<Tm_T> hmm, any dirty fix?
<cmvo> I'm looking for docs on creating kdm themes and can't find anything usefull. Any pointers?
<kmon> Hi. I'm receiving an error in apt with the kubuntu.org archive for amarok1.4
<kmon> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<kmon>   404 Not Found
<sebas> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2 dapper main
<kmon> oh.. I have an / after beta2
<kmon> I'm still receiving that error
<kmon> I'm using amd64
<sebas> Ow, I'm using the x86 port.
<kmon> The thing is that I managed to install it correctly, but one day apt began giving this error
<Riddell> kmon: works for me on amd64
<Lure> Riddell: I heard there is 3.5.2 somewhere - can you put link to repo to Topic?
<Riddell> it's not yet released
<kmon> Riddell: Dou you have any pastebin so I can post my sources.list?
<Lure> Riddell: not even test binaries - then I misunderstood somewhere
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ dapper main
<Lure> thanks - will try out
<Riddell> kmon: kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kmon> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/616582
<kmon> The KNetworkManager repo doesn't work because I'm afraid there are no amd64 packages to test :(
<cmvo> Riddell: Here 3.5.2 installed without problems. Haven't pushed it, but it seems to behave normaly :-)
<kmon> but the amarok line seems to be fine...
<cmvo> Riddell: I'm toying with the kdm theme, but can't find usefull documentation. Do you know where to look?
<Lure> kmon: there was no one to build for amd64
<Riddell> cmvo: great, thanks for testing 3.5.2
<Riddell> cmvo: gdm has the spec but mostly you just copy existing ones
<Riddell> kmon: the koffice one is broken
<kmon> Riddell: thanxs
<cmvo> Riddell: ah, gdm. I didn't look there :-) I see the basic concept, but I'd like to know a little bit more what I'm doing...
<kmon> Does anyone here know if there are plans on providing KNetworkManager and Kpowersave packages for amd64 testers?
<Lure> kmon: I think the issue is that Tonio_ does not have amd64 HW to build (ppc is provided by raphink I think)
<kmon> Lure: ok, it's a shame... :(
<Lure> kmon: you can always build from source
<Lure> I was also a bit concerned initially, but dpkg is really nice for building from source
<Lure> Riddell: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/pool-dapper/kdebase/kdebase-data_3.5.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Riddell> ah yes, that'll happen
<Riddell> you'll need to wait until I finish my upload
<toma> Riddell: i've done a bit of boring work by making some minutes. Atm in plain ascii, what should i do with them? You, wiki, xyz?
<Lure> Riddell: no problem...
<Riddell> toma: from the last kubuntu meeting?
<toma> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> toma: you rock
<Riddell> toma: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes
* toma starts to learn his third wiki language
<Riddell> this wiki is nicer than wiki.kde.org, but not as nice as mediawiki
<Lure> Riddell: is anybody looking into desktop switch slowdown (I suspect crystal)
<Riddell> Lure: I'm going to e-mail the kwin-crystal author
<Lure> OK, there is also starrtup delay for apps (worse just after reboot), but this desktop is really anoying when it hits you
<robotgeek> Lure: i sent networkmanager logs to Tonio_, should i email to you too?
<trappist> anyone know why Eterm's check for _MOTIF_MWM_HINTS would fail against kwin on one up-to-date dapper machine and not another?  I have to disable that check in the Eterm source for borderless Eterms to work
<robotgeek> he could just have said no :)
<robotgeek> Lure: i sent networkmanager logs to Tonio_, should i email to you too?
<Lure> robotgeek: if you want me to look at they, yes ;-)
<robotgeek> Lure: forwarded to your gmail
<Lure> robotgeek: did not get it yet - set to lure dot net @?
<Lure> s/set/sent/
<robotgeek> Lure: no, lure.net @ gmail
<Lure> ok, that is right address...
<Lure> robotgeek: is it more tha 2 GB (that is left space in my mailbox)? ;-)
<robotgeek> Lure: no, i compressed it. it's about 
<robotgeek> 6
<robotgeek> 6 KB
<robotgeek> 
<robotgeek> sorry, konsole is acting up. 
<robotgeek> 
<robotgeek>  lure dot net at gmail.com
<trappist> robotgeek: me too.  what are the odds.
<robotgeek> trappist: konsole problems?
<trappist> yes, it all just started freaking out badly
<trappist> stuff spontaneously pasted into it
<raphink> anyone very good with awk here ?
<raphink> :s
<raphink> or good enough that is ;)
* robotgeek points to trappist 
<toma> deps on the q
<raphink> well ok when I'd like to turn an output of severals lines into an array, usable in bash
<raphink> one line of output => one element in the array
<trappist> I just do while read line; do something to $line; done in bash
<raphink> yes but no
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I want the array for a good reason
<toma> while i in `cat file`; do bla; done
<raphink> I'm parsing an XML file
<raphink> so I've got chapters sections in it
<raphink> and inside these chapters, lines that have to be numbered by the number of the chapter
<toma> i'm out. I'ld use a php script by now ;-)
<trappist> ruby here
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> bash & awk are not powerful enough for this in your opinion ;)
<robotgeek> raphink: might be too "painful" :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I don't really feel like doing this in PHP though
<toma> ow they are powerfull enough to do it, but you would need to read something in a book...
<raphink> and I don't know ruby
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> maybe python might do the job too
<raphink> no?
<trappist> sure
<Lure> robotgeek: cannot see anything obvious, beside the fact that you do not use ndiswrapper (that most bcm43xx users use)
<robotgeek> Lure: powerpc kernel
<Lure> sorry, forgot about that :-(
<Lure> there were updates in last kernel release - I suspect you use it already?
<robotgeek> 2.6.15-19-powerpc
<Lure> wpa_supplicant also takes care of WEP...
<Lure> You are using WEP?
<robotgeek> yes. 
<robotgeek> Lure: well, lemme check again. there seem to be a bunch of updates
<robotgeek> ah, nothing to the kernel. sorry
<Lure> robotgeek: you did not succed to connect with NM yet (or it worked before and now broke)?
<robotgeek> Lure: no, have not connected yet with this card
<Lure> and you entered your WEP key only once (was not asked multiple times for it)?
<Lure> this is strange:
<Lure> NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(27192): wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa
<Lure> like it really uses WPA...
<robotgeek> i entered more than once just to verify that i entered it correctly
<Lure> and this
<Lure> NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(27192): wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED] 
<Lure> NetworkManager: <information>   wpa_supplicant(27192): Custom wireless event: 'associating timed out'
<robotgeek> Lure: my card does take sometime to get associated. however, wlanassistant works fine with it
<Lure> define "some time"
<Lure> maybe timeouts in NM are just too low for your card...
<robotgeek> Lure: i have a 3 second delay for every command i type with regard to wireless in my connect script, that helps
<Lure> that is quite some delay - intresting tha wlassistant is OK
<Lure> not sure if NM can be changed w/o recompile
<robotgeek> i think it waits for  eth0: link becomes ready
<robotgeek> err, eth1
<Lure> yes, true, wlassistant just parses command outputs...
<robotgeek> Lure: you have any more ideas you would want me to try out?
<mornfall> hi jjesse 
<Lure> not really - currently looking into n-m mailing list to see if timeouts can be configured somehow
<robotgeek> Lure: thanks anyways :)
<Lure> robotgeek: no pb, hope will get this resolved for you
<Lure> hi Pygi
<robotgeek> Lure: yes, it's pretty nice to use once it starts working (i used on breezy on a different laptop)
<Pygi> hi Lure
<Pygi> Lure: anything new?
<Lure> Pygi: no, looking at several logs...
<Lure> Pygi: I was thinking if we need to look in FC5 and SLED 10.1 for potential patches they include in their packaegs
<Lure> (and drivers)
<Pygi> nop, let's rather concentrate on fixing the background scanning issue
<Lure> you made any progress there 
<Lure> I am a bit pesimistic on that one...
<jjesse> hiya mornfall
<mornfall> jjesse: did you catch my (irc) reply?
<jjesse> mornfall: i may have missed it
<Pygi> Lure: go ask fedora  people do they have that patch for us?
<mornfall> jjesse: i'd say just do as you want the menu can be fixed -- is it as it is because it's default
<jjesse> mornfall: ok, then i think i would like to have one guide  that address all three programs
<mornfall> jjesse: sure why not
<jjesse> mornfall: i just wanted to make sure it was cool with you before i did somethng totally different then what you were thinkgin
<mornfall> jjesse: you write it -- you decide -- i am usually pretty pissy about people telling me how i should do my work ;-)
<jjesse> feel the same way :)
<allee> Lure: (k)networkmanager ;)
<Lure> allee: tried it?
<allee> Lure: yeah, played with it right now.  Not much success
<Lure> which driver?
<allee> Lure: is there somewhere a list of problems?
<allee> ipw2200
<Lure> strange - mine works
<Pygi> yup, list of problems is on wiki
<Pygi> hm, no problems with ipw by now :-/
<Lure> there is discussion in forums, and I try to keep wiki up-to-date with links to issues
<trappist> ipw2200 is hella buggy.  there's a new version though.
<allee> Unpluging cable, no attempt to use wlan
<allee> plug cable, still used wlan
<Lure> allee: you have latest kernel (from yesterday)?
<allee> Lure: yes
<Lure> so what is the problem? No networks?
<allee> Lure: wlan here is wpa tk-ip with hidden ssid
<Lure> OK, so yo need to use connect to network...
<allee> First startup (hidden) wlan was not found
<allee> Lure: why? :) iwlist eth1 scan lists it ;)  So I expect a <hidden> menu entry
<Lure> allee: I do not think that hidden is listed - you just need to use "Connect to other network" and specify parameters (SSID, WPA....) manually
<allee> Lure: but this is 'only' usability.  What was disappointing is that unplug/plug cable dis not enable/disable wlan usage
<Lure> allee: it would be strange, as there might be many hidden networks - how would you present them - with AP address?
<allee> Lure: yes, manually this works.  Since first usage, the wlan is listed
<Lure> allee: not sure I understand unplug/plug concern?
<allee> Lure: I unplug the cable and nm does no try to use the wlan
<Lure> OK, true, have seen that - not sure if this is job of NM or kNM...
<Lure> allee: it would also be nice if wired plug would disconnect wlan
<allee> Lure: yes, this was my second expectation that did not work :(
<Lure> allee: btw, using rsibreak - not bad... ;-)
<allee> Lure: toma is upstream.  Thank him  (ping ping:)
<Lure> allee: there are many other problems (with drivers like madwifi, orinoco...) that this is really
<Lure> toma: thanks for rsibreak - nice app
<toma> thanks!
<toma> "not bad" ?
<allee> toma: understatement ;)
<toma> ;-)
<Pygi> Tonio_: around?
<Lure> toma: I first thought this will be probably too intrusive (used some apps on Windows years back), but rsibreak is really nice and lightweight
<allee> where are the n-m experts?  I would like to find out if the unplug/plug net cable and wlan is not started/stop is a bug or a feature?
<allee> Lure: if it's a bug I would like to help narrow it down ;)
<Lure> n-m mailing list - Robert Love answeres quickly...
<Pygi> allee: nobody is expert on anything ;)
<allee> Pygi: okay,  somehow who knows how it 'should' work ;)
<Lure> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/
<Pygi> allee: that might  be intentional by upstream ....
<allee> Pygi: then I file a wishlist report instead of a bug report ;)
<Pygi> allee: yes, most probably...
<toma> Lure: thanks for the compliment. with such an app the diffificulty is indeed to make you rest on one side but not too intrusive so the user stops using it. It is an balancing act.
<allee> Where is knetworkmanager developed?  is there a src code repo?  I've found some trival pkg  'bugs'
<Lure> allee: not really :-(, Timo (author) is working on SVN (SuSE), but he said that will issue a new snapshot by the end of week
<allee> Lure: debian/ dir is also in SuSE svn?
<Lure> toma: exactly - and I really believe it well balanced
<Lure> allee: no, you have our diff in Tonio_'s repository
<allee> Lure: URL?
<Lure> there is also SVN in debian, but we are not in sync with debina yet
<Lure> deb-src http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu dapper main
<Lure> allee: for debian, see here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016646.html
<allee> Lure: ah, the apt repo, not a svn repo
<Lure> allee: I think Tonio_ does not use SVN... there is one from debian
<Tm_T> Lure: Timo who?
<Lure> http://blog.nouse.net/
<allee> Lure: heh, I pester Tonio_ for quite some time to subscribe to alioth (without success yet ;)
<allee> Lure: thx for the infos.  I'll grab debian/kubuntu source and compare them
<Lure> allee: great - I planned to do that, but did not have time yet...
<Pygi> Lure: you could look at the -ng, you know ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: as I said - from initial looks it does not look promising...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:toma] : Dapper delayed || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Pygi> Lure: heh...
<allee> Pygi: -ng == madwifi-ng ??
<Pygi> allee: yesh ;)
<allee> Pygi: 'k.  I've read it too experimental for dapper.  Has this changed?
<Pygi> allee: no, but we need to port background scanning feature from -ng, to -old
<Lure> allee: no, we are looking just for one feature (background scan) to be backported to madwifi-old
<Lure> ;)
<Lure> NM does scans all the time and this causes disconects on madwifi (as scan is not perofrmed in background)
<Pygi> perhaps we could make NM not scan all the time...
<Pygi> that would probably be much easier ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: I have seen once a post that this is possible (scan only on disconnect), but now I cannot find it in archives :-(
<Lure> this could at least be workaround for madwifi users
<Pygi> yes. and thats good
* Pygi forces Lure to find it ;)
<allee> Pygi: correction: let it scan, as long as no network cable is plugged in ;)
<allee> Pygi: didn't the annoucement mention a modules packages with this 'allow scanning' backported?
<Pygi> nop
<Lure> allee: just WPA support enabled in madwifi (safe patch, will be in official repo tommorow)
<allee> ah 'k
<allee> knetworkmanager is also discussed in n-m gnome.org list? or is there a SuSE list? or ...
<Pygi> allee: do you know where can I find info/patch on how to workaround that ?
<allee> Pygi: I read about it. wait. Searching ...
<Lure> allee: do not follow SuSE much, therefore I am not sure...
<allee> Lure: me too. I'll would like find out too, if the SuSE svn is accessible ...
<allee> Pygi: there something about l-m-r in accoucement on kubuntu-devel.  (But it looks like the backporting I remembered, happened in wpasupplicant and not madwifi-old)
<Pygi> allee: I am subscribed to that, but haven't seen it...
<Lure> allee: talking about NM 0.6 announcement - Pygi sent that mail! ;-)
<Pygi> Lure: o joy ^_^
<allee> lol
<Pygi> allee: was there every any answer to that thread? I haven't seen none??
<Lure> Pygi: several - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016641.html
<Pygi> Lure: this is ubuntu-devel
<Pygi> I am interested in kubuntu-devel
<Lure> Pygi: no - KDE theme is top discussion there ;-)
<Pygi> Lure: hm, I don't seem to get any mail from that list :-/
<allee> Pygi: no reply in my kubuntu-devel folder.  but It's my impression 95% is happening here and not in kubuntu-devel
<allee> 95% is a conservative guess ;)
<Pygi> k, I am off now ^_^
<allee> Pygi: bye
<Lure> Pygi: bye
<kmon> sebas: Hi. I can't load display in systemsettings.
<Riddell> kmon: which version?
<kmon> sebas: here's the error:
<kmon> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/617019
<kmon> I think lastests
<kmon> dapper
<kmon> I'm using an amd64 laptop with x700 ati card (fglrx)
<Riddell> wait for0.6.3
<Riddell> infact I'll upload that tonight so try again tomorrow
<kmon> Riddell: Ok
<allee> Riddell: hi, do you happen to know why Tonio_ removed n-m-{openvpn,vpnc} ?  Are they dapper+1?
<allee> I mean the support for them in knetworkmanager
<Riddell> allee: no idea
<allee> Riddell: 'k (because debian did not, but they use an older snapshot than tonio)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-28
* kmon goes to bed
<kmon> good night!
<hendry> mornfall: ping?
<hendry> is it possible to use rsync with the Kubuntu daily ISOs?
<hendry> instead of having to download an entire ISO each day
<seaLne> hendry: supposedly but it always timed out on me
<Hobbsee> well knetworkmanager still doesnt like my uni connection, but it works from the command line...
<freeflying> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1868
<Tm_T> ugh
* Tm_T will try do Kopete beta2 packages today
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yay!
<Mez> beta packages? is that wise?
<Mez> when's the next kubuntu meeting?
<Hobbsee> Mez: it wasnt decided.
<Mez> Hmm :'(
<Mez> because I have an idea
<Hobbsee> and for a separate repo, probably
<Hobbsee> what's your idea?
* Hobbsee suspects that we can call a meeting for next thurs night, or the thurs after
<Mez> well we have all these things that we make for ubuntu - upgraded versions of apps and stuff - and they all just go into the respective people's personal repositorys etc etc (like knm and stuff)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hope can be held at 12:00 UTC 
<Mez> I'd love to see one central "Kubuntu Developers" Repository
<Mez> so that all this stuff we do is available in one place
<freeflying> Mez: nice 
<Hobbsee> Mez: that'd be useful.  i think that that's more or less being done with tonio_'s repo
<Mez> rather than having to go and add uber amounts of repositories#
<Hobbsee> as in, knm and kpowersave are both there
<Mez> yeah but Tonio's the only one who has access to that
<Hobbsee> true
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> ok, it may not be possible now
<Mez> but
<Hobbsee> i guess the powers that be might be able to create such a thing
<Mez> I think I may be able to sort something out
<Mez> Hobbsee, I was thinking about PPA's actually
<Mez> and wondering whether we'd be able to have a Shared PPA#
<Hobbsee> PPA?
<Mez> or similar
<Mez> Personal Package Archives
<Mez> (planned feature of LP + hct)
<Mez> (was something we discussed at UBZ - and I talked to Daniel Quite a bit about)
<Mez> do you know the concept behind it and hct etc?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> oh...i tihnk i'd heard slightly about it - but not really
<Mez> well - whenever we develop something - we push it out and it goes to our PPA ... then when say, we want to put something into main - we say "publish this from my PPA into ubuntu main"
<Mez> pretty simple concecpt really
<seaLne> probably not simple to implement tho
<seaLne> sounds interesting
<Hobbsee> yep
<seaLne> especially if it was integrated with buildd
<Mez> seaLne, that's the plan for PPA
<seaLne> cool
<seaLne> i tried playing about with setting up a buildd but strugled to find enough info
<Tm_T> hmm hmm hmm
<Hobbsee> hi Lure.  i've concluded that my laptop plain doesnt like the uni network
<Lure> Hobbsee: what kind of security they have...
<seaLne> anyone know what he means by enabling the highpass filetr? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/36045
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36045 in kdemultimedia kdemultimedia-kio-plugins "Creating MP3 with IOslave using highpass filter fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> i presume this is about if you have an audio cd and look at it in konq?
<seaLne> hoary -> dapper fails on kaffeine-xine
<Riddell> seaLne: what's the error?
<Riddell> updates through multiple releases aren't really supported, but if it's easily enough to solve it we should
<seaLne> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/36124
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36124 in kaffeine kaffeine-xine "hoary -> dapper dist-upgrade fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> kdevelop3 happens hoary -> dapper aswell as to breezy
<Mez> Riddell: w00t
<Mez> Riddell, the longest standing fixable bug for katapult is now closeable
<Mez> (from sources anyways)
<seaLne> appart from those hoary -> dapper is fine :)
<Mez> WOAH
<Mez> my karma is insane
<seaLne> hmm actually after dist-upgrade i have no X
<seaLne> and /etc/issue wasn't updated
<seaLne> Riddell: interestingly my KURLRequestor ruby bug is fine in dapper 3.5.2, i wonder what it was about dapper 3.5.1 and no other 3.5.1 that caused the crash
<Riddell> phew :)
<seaLne> not as strange as my pc using my pci card as primary graphics until i kick the machine and it uses the agp card (agp isn't even detected without a good kick) :-)
* Lathiat laughs
<mvo> Riddell: I may have found the problem with the missing kde icons, I'll upload a new app-install-data package later today
<Riddell> mvo: what was the problem?
<mvo> Riddell: a bug in the handling of packages with epoch seems to have caused it
<mvo> do new stuff wasn't properly updated
<danimo> hi
<Riddell> danimo!
<danimo> does anyone else expirience problems with alsa since the latest kernel update on dapper (-19)?
<danimo> heya Riddell
<danimo> the changelog says it should improve things, but now I have no sound output at all
<danimo> (Intel HDA sound device)
<Riddell> I'm still on linux -18
<danimo> Riddell: hmm, where to file this bug best?
<danimo> Riddell: I gotta talk to the guy in charge anyway. HDA support is less than satisfying (in that e.g. skype doesn't work at all, neither does jack autosensing, although latest vanilla should have it)
<Riddell> danimo: launchpad.net
<Riddell> for bug reporting
<danimo> Riddell: ok
<hunger> Is audiocd:/ broken in dapper?
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<freeflying> Riddell: is cmake ok now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: sorry, never had time, will look at it today.  or maybe raphink can do it sooner
<raphink> what has to be done?
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<freeflying> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2171
<raphink> ah
<raphink> reviewing ;)
<raphink> what is it?
<raphink> a bug fix?
<freeflying> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2129
<raphink> well this one is a NEW package no?
<freeflying> raphink: new upstream release , Riddell need it :)
<raphink> ah
<raphink> for both packages?
<freeflying> raphink: the later is for bug fix
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let me see
<Lure> Riddell: 3.5.2 looks good for now
<freeflying> raphink: I don't know who upload the later, not the one ion REVU
<raphink> freeflying: was the UVFer approved for quarry?
<Riddell> Lure: i386 dapper?
<Lure> yes
<raphink> and if it was, could you put the bug number related to it in the changelog ?
<raphink> like : New upstream release (Closes: Malone ... blah)
<freeflying> raphink: it's very strange , this one has been uploaded to REVU about 2 weeks , but I found the old release was upload to universe about 3 days ago
<raphink> ...
<seaLne> raphink: any chance of looking at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2160 if you get a chance, its a bug fix
<freeflying> raphink: also this package may not in universe ,maybe in restricted , due to some license issue
<raphink> seaLne: will do
<raphink> it's in universe freeflying
<raphink> now there's a weird thing freeflying
<raphink> here is what I'd like
<raphink> 1) base your new packgae on the current one
<raphink> 2) if you got an OK for UVFe, put the bug number inthe changelog
<raphink> please
<freeflying> raphink: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/quarry/+bug/35772
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35772 in quarry "installs to /usr/games/bin/" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<raphink> seaLne: could you please quote the patch name in the changelog ?
<seaLne> sure
<freeflying> raphink: also needd UVFe for cmake ?
<raphink> this is a new upstream version so yes
<raphink> I don't get the quarry one though
<raphink> it's a new upstream based on 0.16-1 
<raphink> or so it says in the changelog
<raphink> the current version in Ubuntu is 0.16-0ubuntu3 though
<raphink> it seems we didn't use the Debian version so far
<raphink> so why would a new version be based on the Debian package?
<seaLne> raphink: anything else for autopsy?
<raphink> seaLne: let me see
<raphink> malone #35188
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35188 in autopsy "DATA_DIR is incorrectly used instead of DATADIR" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35188
<raphink> did you test the fix seaLne?
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> been using it all week
<raphink> ok good
<seaLne>   * Added 03.caseman_datadir.dpatch to fix DATA_DIR incorrectly used instead of DATADIR in caseman.pm (closes malone #35188) ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35188 in autopsy "DATA_DIR is incorrectly used instead of DATADIR" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35188
<seaLne> that better changelog?
<raphink> taht's better
<raphink> also instead of "udpated standards" you could say "bumped debhelper compat to 5" since this is what you did ;)
<raphink> it's clearer
<seaLne> was it worth mentioning?
<raphink> I think so :)
<seaLne> "Updated debhelper compat to 5"
<raphink> mhm
<freeflying> Riddell: seems no good reson fot cmake UVFe
<freeflying> s/fot/for
<Riddell> reason is that it's needed by KDE 4
<Riddell> does anything else use cmake
<raphink> ah KDE4 needs a new version of cmake?
<raphink> but then we're not to put KDE4 in Dapper right?
<freeflying> Riddell: seems only kde4 need cmake now 
<raphink> so if we package KDE4 separately, we can put a new version of cmake together 
<Riddell> freeflying: in that case we do needs an UVF exception since KDE 4 needs that new version o
<Riddell> of cmake
<freeflying> Riddell: when we package kde4, cmake2.4 may be out 
<Riddell> amu: ping, do you want CDs for linuxtag or shall I sent them to tackat?
<Riddell> freeflying: but in the mean time people will be wanting to compile kde 4 themselves and will expect kubuntu to have a suitable version of cmake for it
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> actually I didn't realise cmake was already in the archive
<amu> to tackat is fine :)
<seaLne> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2173
<freeflying> Riddell: raphink  done UVFe for cmake and quarry
<raphink> approved?
<freeflying> raphink: just sent them  :)
<raphink> now you have to wait then
<raphink> when/if they are approved, please put the bug number in your changelog
<raphink> seaLne: let me test build
<freeflying> raphink: I'd file bug to motu-uvf
<seaLne> thanks
<raphink> yes freeflying, assign it to motu-uvf
<raphink> ok seems good to me seaLne
<raphink> I'll upload
<seaLne> ta
<raphink> seaLne: uploaded
<seaLne> great
<freeflying> raphink: shall ping dholbach for UVFe
<raphink> can you close the bug please?
<raphink> freeflying: no you don't need to
<raphink> just assign your bug to motu-uvf
<raphink> and wait
<freeflying> hmh jut wait 
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, there is one huge thing with kde on laptops
<mornfall> Riddell: after mounting .kde/share/config, .kde/share/konqueror and /var/tmp/kdecache-mornfall my drive actually spins down and stays that way
<mornfall> Riddell: by default, typing in url in konqueror causes spurious spinup
<mornfall> Riddell: (mounting the abovementioned directories as tmpfs)
<mornfall> Riddell: a good hour of difference on batteries, i'd say
<hunger> mornfall: /var/tmp/kdecache-* tends to get *very* big here... I would not want that on a tmpfs.
<mornfall> hunger: 14M
<hunger> mornfall: very big as in bigger than RAM+swap.
<mornfall> hunger: probably depends on konqueror cache settings :)
<hunger> mornfall: I ran out of space in /var once...
<mornfall> but /var/tmp/kdecache-* would probably not cause much problems
<mornfall> even if on drive
<hunger> mornfall: I link /var/tmp to /tmp now:-)
<mornfall> config and konqueror cause the problem
<mornfall> hunger: i have /tmp on tmpfs :))
<hunger> mornfall: Outch.... /tmp is about 10G here:-)
<mornfall> hunger: /tmp is volatile by FHS
<hunger> mornfall: /var has oven 2G free now... and those were taken by kdecache.
<mornfall> hunger: some distros even rm -rf /tmp/* on boot IIRC
<hunger> mornfall: It is... /tmp gets formated on each reboot!
<mornfall> hunger: *blink*
<mornfall> hunger: what you do with /tmp pretty please?
<hunger> mornfall: I encrypt it with a random key, so I have to format it.
<mornfall> you run squid for 1000 users? :)
<mornfall> oh my
<mornfall> anyhow
<mornfall> gotta run -- theatre
<mornfall> laters
<hunger> mornfall: Nope... just store DVD images there till I get round to burn them, that kind of stuff.
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll talk to you about the laptop thing later :)
<hunger> Is audiocd:/ broken in dapper?
<hunger> I have to use that crappy kaudiocreator:-(
<Riddell> mornfall: ok
<Tonio_> hi all
<jjesse> hello Tonio_
<jjesse> quite channel, everyone must be either asleep or eating :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> eating is a good idea
<apachelogger> AFK
<Pygi> Tonio_: ping
<Pygi> Lure: around?
<Tonio_> Pygi: pong ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: I hope you haven't listened to Luka, and remove L-R-M from our repo?
<Tonio_> didn't yet ;)
<Tonio_> why ?
<Pygi> read the mail...
<Tonio_> I have 200 mails to read
<Tonio_> can you resume quicly plz ?
<Pygi> hm, ok ^_^
<Pygi> L-R-M patched ones in official repo DON'T WORK
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: and joy...200 mails :-P
<Pygi> Lure: read mail...
<Lure> Pygi: does it fail in general or just madwifi?
<Pygi> well, the patch is for madwifi
<Pygi> so madwifi fails ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio_: We have patch that should make n-m behave properly about the scanning bug
<Tonio_> hum sounds good ;)
<Tonio_> is _ion working on it ?
* Pygi revokes statement
<Tonio_> he has ftp access to the repo now
<Pygi> ah, ok ^_^
<Pygi> we don't have the patch :-S I was wrong ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: just read allee's mail
<Tonio_> he wonders why we removed vpn from knetworkmanager
<Pygi> huh, I answered then for 10 times
<Tonio_> why has it been removed from networkmanager first ?
<Lure> because there is no VPN in nm
<Tonio_> it is a special feature in nm-applet and knetworkmanager then ?
<Lure> because core developers said that we should not add features beside wpa
<Tonio_> is it calling yast in the first place ? or does it work directly with openvpn/vpnc ?
<Lure> no, VPN is part of n-m, GNOME/KDE front-end just provide configuration interface
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Tonio_> we should explain that to allee then
<Pygi> Tonio_: gimme his mail, I'll talk to him
<Lure> it is hard to explain - we are in FF and adding VPN would just reduce possibility to get n-m in
<Pygi> Lure: just gimme his mail 
<Tonio_> lure do you have the mail ?
<Tonio_> still 140 mails.....
<Lure> Tonio_: I have replied to that e-mail already and have provided new patches for latest kNM
<Lure> I will explain him when/if he gets online
<Tonio_> Lure: did you send me the patches ?
<Tonio_> I will repackage then
<Lure> Yes (around 13:00 CET today)
<Lure> I am already using it, and got one crash on connect which I would like to reproduce now with debugs
<Pygi> I'll try to contact Robert about the scanning 
<Lure> Just to be sure that I did not break something with my patches (which I doubt since I do not change anything on connect code)
<Lure> Pygi: what is the fix for scanning?
<Lure> allee: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: so many mails to read......... can you provide me the extracted tarball plz ?
<allee> Lure: hi
<allee> Lure: nice, did a reboot just before I wanted to leave and ati driver went cracy :(
<Tonio_> allee: hello ;) just reading your email
<allee> Lure: switching to console back to x fixed it.  Puuuhhhh!
<Lure> allee: got my e-mail about kNM and VPN - we had to remove it as Ubuntu NM does not have VPN 
<allee> Lure: heah, I thought about pkging them  (but lack the time currently)
<Lure> allee: I get full hang on logout (100% with fglrx, 20% with ati
<Pygi> Lure: no fix for now...I was overreacting...
<Lure> Pygi: I would be very happy - but... :-(
<Pygi> Lure: heh :-/
<allee> Pygi: hi.  I say l-r-modules has a madwifi patch.  It this was you were looking for?
<Tonio_> any url for new knetworkmanager tarball plz ?
<Lure> Tonio_: where should I put the tarbal?
<Tonio_> I'm going to package toonight
<Tonio_> Lure: tonio@ubuntu.com :) let's do simple
<Pygi> allee: L-R-M modules in official repo have madwifi patch, but it doesn't work...we'll look into it later...read the forum
* Tonio_ still 120 mails to read........
<allee> Tonio_: I've none. I stopped last night when the compile failure happened
<allee> Pygi: uhm, forum are too much for me :(
<Pygi> allee: ah ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't that better to wait for the suse guy to send us up-to-date tarball as he promissed ?
<Lure> Tonio_: on it's way...
<allee> Anyway.  The highway is waiting for me.  See you later or tomorrow. Bye
<Pygi> Tonio_: of n-m or knetworkmanager?
<Lure> Tonio_: we can - I do not feel much pressure, but they are now dicussing SVN on freedesktop.org a
<Lure> I am concerned that this may take some time...
<Tonio_> Pygi: knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: he talked about this WE no ?
<Tonio_> we should wait and focussed on that version then, lmaybe
<Tonio_> instead of working toonight, and restart everything in three days......
<Tonio_> that's my opinion
<Tonio_> the most important is n-m
<Lure> Tonio_: fine with me - not much new anyway
<Tonio_> if it is approved for main, knetworkmanager will follow easilly
<Lure> I will test it on my system and see how it goes...
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Lure> allee: bye and safe trip
<allee> Lure: thx
<Parkotron> kwwii: Are you around?
<LeeJunFan> I hate when I spend hours trying to figure something out thinking it's just my setup only to find an actual bug has been documented. hehe
<superstoned> riddell: a "kde 3.5.2 works fine for me" from here ;-)
<hunger> There are new kde debs?
<Riddell> superstoned: version?  arch?
<hunger> Why are they not in dapper yet? ;-)
<Riddell> hunger: because 3.5.2 hasn't been released
<superstoned> riddell: i386, latest from kubuntu.org
<Riddell> and because I havn't asked or got an upstream version freeze exception
<hunger> Riddell: Ah, that explains it;-)
<Riddell> superstoned: dapper?
<superstoned> riddell: yes
<Riddell> superstoned: excellent, thanks
<superstoned> riddell: if such a thing is usefull (hearing a 'works for me(TM)') i can tell you also latest amarok and koffice from beta on kubuntu.org work great ;-)
<superstoned> not perfect, sure, had the 'icons disappear' bug a few days ago - once. and kword can crash now and then, but just rarely - its generally very stable.
<Riddell> superstoned: thanks, test reports are always useful
<hunger> Riddell: koffice-beta and amarok installed fine here, too.
<Riddell> hunger: groovy
<hunger> Riddell: both seem to work fine, but I have not tested them too thouroughly.
<superstoned> i just use them. no probs...
<Riddell> installing daily CDs and testing daily-live CDs from cdimage.ubuntu.com is also welcome any time
<hunger> Riddell: Maybe koffice could depend on kplato as well?
<superstoned> but i can stand a little instabillity, been using beta's, alpha's and even SVN for most apps i run since i started to use linux... didnt switch for stabillity, but for fun :D
<hunger> Riddell: It is part of the suite but not installed by default (and pretty nice, too).
<Riddell> Tonio_: see that in #ubuntu-meeting?  keybuk expects n-m 0.6 in by next monday
<Riddell> hunger: good point, although kplato is only a "technology preview" I believe
<Pygi> Riddell: that's not going to be good :-/
<Riddell> Pygi: why?
<Pygi> Riddell: because the greatest problem of all, disconnects due to constant n-m scanning is still present
<Pygi> Riddell: we need to solve that...
<Riddell> Pygi: does keybuk know about it?
<Pygi> Riddell: probably not...
<Pygi> want me to poke him?
<Lure> Pygi: it will be no worse than current n-m - why concerned?
<Pygi> Lure: yes, but we need to get it right...
<Lure> Just more testing and effor tin getting it fixed
<Pygi> because USERS do count
<Pygi> Lure: no, it has to be fixed
<Pygi> Riddell: Do I need to poke keybuk for that?
<Riddell> Pygi: he's the n-m maintainer, so yes :)
<Pygi> Riddell: kk, will do now ^_^
<Lure> Tonio_: we should probably prepare new kNM package (rename + update), just in case
<Tonio_> Lure: I will ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the info, I'm preparing the new knm package actually
<Tonio_> will be on my repo toonight
<Pygi> Lure: network-manager-kde should be probably
<Lure> yes
<Pygi> but I would prefer if we could just call it kde-network-manager & gnome-network-manager
<Lure> Pygi: I told you - persuade debian maintainer - it is not our call ;-)
<Lure> for package names it make sense to have same prefix, for binary names having gnome/kde first makes more sense (IMHO)
<mornfall> re
<mornfall> Riddell: the thing is, on my laptop, using konqueror makes drive spinup all the time completely needlessly because of fsyncs of config files
<mornfall> Riddell: so i guess that's something very well worth considering
<mornfall> Riddell: for dapper+1
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<sebas> mornfall: You could use laptop_mode as a workaround.
<mornfall> Riddell: something that puts .kde on a ramdisk and backs it up regularly would be almost perfect i think
<mornfall> sebas: how so?
<mornfall> sebas: i have laptop-mode-tools
<Riddell> mornfall: that sounds quite non-trivial to do
<mornfall> sebas: but whatever you do, hardly anything will save you from fsync()
<sebas> /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<mornfall> Riddell: that's why i say dapper+1
<sebas> That keeps dirty data in cache and writes it to disk when reads are done.
<sebas> Can save quite some battery power
<mornfall> sebas: let me repeat once again
<mornfall> sebas: fsync
<mornfall> which part you don't understand? :)
<mornfall> i of course have laptop mode
<sebas> I thought the *exact* point of laptop was to queue those.
<mornfall> but laptop mode is sane enough to not turn fsync into noop
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mornfall> see, normal write operations are obviously postponed
<mornfall> sebas:        fsync, fdatasync - synchronize a files complete in-core state with that on disk
<sebas> mornfall: I obviously should read my manuals better. :)
<mornfall> laptop-mode is useless in presence of regular fsyncs
<mornfall> (like syslogd tends to do :)
<sebas> Sorry for the ignorance, though
<mornfall> but syslogd is easy to resolve
<mornfall> konqueror less so -- typing in url triggers fsync here :'(
<sebas> Hmm
<mornfall> because kconfig fsyncs after write
<mornfall> well, at least i think that
<Pygi> _ion: k, now the naming thingy ;)
<Pygi> why can't we just call it gnome-network-manager & kde-network-manager instead of that...
<Pygi> network-manager-gnome & network-manager-kde
<_ion> Well, network-manager-gnome was chosen because that's what Debian is going to have AFAIK.
<Lure> _ion: exactly
<Pygi> o joy
<mornfall> sebas: with advancedpowersave (which apparently works nicely for me) turning off wlan, usb, souund and with this tmpfs mod to kde, laptop-mode and some other settings, i can squeeze some 6 hours out of the thing
* Pygi kills Debian
<mornfall> sebas: 4:30 was best i got with default powersave mode
<Pygi> Tonio_: pokes....
<Pygi> _ion: lemme talk a sec with Tonio_ about ur update...
<_ion> pygi: Ok. :-)
<sebas> mornfall: What hardware is it?
<mornfall> sebas: dell latitude d410
<_ion> pygi: I can revert the evil change, if you think so. There are also other changes i listed in the message.
<mornfall> ipw2200 for wireless (even the led thingy works now! :-)
<sebas> 6 hours is really nice, but that's probably without working on it?
<Pygi> _ion: yup, I saw ^_^
<Pygi> _ion: nothing is that evil...I think we can get it in...
<Pygi> sec pls
<mornfall> sebas: well, depends on definition of working -- reading/writing text, irc, web
<mornfall> sebas: for development i guess 4 hours will have to do :)
<sebas> Still quite OK.
<Lure> mornfall: with just one (main) battery?
<Tonio_> Pygi:  ?
<mornfall> Lure: single (extended) battery
<Pygi> Tonio_: are we comfortable with "evil changes" _ion made?
<Tonio_> Pygi: didn't saw what he changed
<Tonio_> is that on the repo ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: no, sec pls
<Lure> mornfall: interesting - I have to play a bit too (battery life started to bother me...)
<mornfall> it's also very quiet and cool with these settings :)
<Lure> mornfall: can you document somewhere what you did?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping me when you're available plz ^^
<mornfall> Lure: hmm :)
<mornfall> that would be ... useful
<Lure> ;-)
<_ion> tonio: I sent an email.
<Lure> _ion: did you sent also to Keybuk - he is supposed to push nm 0.6 to main tommorow
<Tonio_> _ion: okay
<Pygi> _ion: I sent him all...
<Pygi> _ion: As far as I am concerned, we can include that...
<Pygi> Tonio_: I sent you a pm
<_ion> pygi: Ok. I hadn't sent him email.
<Tonio_> _ion: according to what I saw, that means that debuild -s -sa && debuild will generate a big diff....
<Tonio_> which isn't very convenient
<Pygi> _ion: hm, you did ;)
<mornfall> Lure: gigabyte of ram really helps keeping the drive in standby, too
<mornfall> Lure: but it should be workable with 512
<Tonio_> _ion: can go like that but in an ideal world, it is nice when no files get modifyed except with patches
<Lure> mornfall: true - have noticed that (I am on 1GB now for 4 months)
<_ion> tonio: Hmm  with the change, the diff should be _smaller_ because debian/patches/* don't need to modify the autogenerated files.
<_ion> tonio: Or did i misunderstand?
<Tonio_> _ion: ok, not sure to really understand what you did in fact
<Pygi> _ion: care to explain him?
<Tonio_> _ion: in fact you don't change files generated by automake and autoconf
<Tonio_> and run auto* via rules
<Tonio_> not sure to really understand what does it change
<Tonio_> you're cleaning the sources and automate the automake/autoconf usage ?
<Tonio_> the problem with this technique is that it can make the package very complicated to maintain
<_ion> tonio: In 0.5.1 the patches modify the original files (configure.in, **/Makefile.am) as well as files generated based on them (configure, **/Makefile.in). What i want to do is only modify the originals and let autoconf+automake generate the other files, thus overwriting the generated files that came with the original source. That makes the patches smaller and easier to maintain. But that causes one problem: autoconf and automake overwrite stuff ...
<_ion> ... that came in the orig source, so debian/rules clean is unable to really clean the directory to its original state.
<Tonio_> _ion: hum.......
<Tonio_> doesn't cause real issue technically, and that happens very often with packages in universe
<Tonio_> don't know what do the guys expect for main on that point
<Tonio_> I would say that's quite okay
<_ion> So i thought that maybe put the to-be-overwritten stuff to a tarball before the 'build' phase and put them back during the 'clean' phase.
<Tonio_> _ion: nope, we have to keep the tarball untouched
<Pygi> Tonio_, _ion: as I already said, it looks fine ... no reason why not to include it...
<Tonio_> I would personnaly say that's okay
<Tonio_> need asking coredevs on ubuntu-devel to get their opinion
<_ion> tonio: network-manager-0.6.1.orig.tar.gz isn't modified.
<Tonio_> _ion: I know ;) but you were talking about including modifications to the tarball ;)
<Tonio_> _ion: once again, I would say it is okay, but I'm not the bible ;) and maybe the "main" inclusion requires some kind of policy I don't know :)
<Pygi> _ion: so build package, and upload it to the repo...ok? 
<Pygi> Tonio_: for now, it's our repo, no main ;)
<Tonio_> _ion: if it was me for example, I would cdbs the package, but well, you were told it was better to only use debhelper....
<Tonio_> Pygi: then to me it is nice
<_ion> Ok, i'll build and post it.
<_ion> backup.tar:
<_ion>         tar cf $@ --files-from debian/backup.filelist --remove-files
<_ion> This is what happens before the 'build' phase.
<_ion> debian/backup.filelist contains lines like "configure", "Makefile.in", "src/dhcp-manager/Makefile.in" etc.
<_ion> Those will be overwritten during 'build' by autoconf+automake
<_ion> restore:
<_ion>                 tar xf backup.tar && \
<_ion>                 rm -f backup.tar; \
<_ion> That happens during 'clean'.
<_ion> So after building the package one can 'debuild -S' and get the _same_ diff.gz
<_ion> Not one with all the generated files different from .orig.tar.gz
<mornfall> wonderful... even edit-compile-testsuite cycle keeps disk in standby
<_ion> pygi, tonio: Ok, i uploaded it.
<Pygi> _ion: great ^_^
<Tonio_> cool ;)
<_ion> http://johan.kiviniemi.name/ubuntu/nm-bugs
<_ion> Is the patch listed in the first paragraph helpful?
<kmon> does anyone know when the networkmanager community package will enter dapper repo?
<Tonio_> _ion: I tried it but as I explained to you, build fails with it
<Pygi> Tonio_: we need to fix the patch
<Pygi> kmon: well, we'll see ;)
<Lure> kmon: maybe tommorow (but may not include everything from test packages)
<Tonio_> Pygi: I'm not a C coder...
<_ion> Uh, this: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-utopia/packages/unstable/networkmanager/debian/patches/timeout.patch?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Pygi> kmon: we are currently doing it, so wait ;)
<Tonio_> I can't fix this
<Pygi> Tonio_: I am, but ...
<kmon> Pygi: Ok, thanks :)
<_ion> tonio: I've been so tired i haven't been able to try to fix it, but i'm going to.
<Pygi> kmon: yw ;)
<_ion> (The madwifi patch)
<Tonio_> _ion: great ;) 
<Tonio_> sorry for not beeing able to do it myself....
<_ion> No problem.
<kmon> and are there any news on progress with the kpowersave package?
<Tonio_> I can help on several points, but I'm limited concerning this
<Pygi> _ion: the l-r-m fail, infinity promised to look into it later...
<Pygi> kmon: can't help on that...
<Lure> kmon: I plan to look on kpowersave more when we get n-m stabalized a bit
<kmon> Lure: Thanxs.
<Lure> kmon: but there is still quite some work to play nicer with Ubuntu acpi-support...
<Lure> kmon: there was also new kpowersave rc released today - we may want to include soon
<kmon> you are doing a great job with kubuntu. (everyone here ;)
<mornfall> Lure: working on dapper+1?
<Lure> kmon: are you testing kpowersave - is hibernate/suspend working for you?
<_ion> pygi, tonio: Have you looked at this patch Lure mentioned? http://madwifi.org/attachment/ticket/462/wext19_060322.patch
<kmon> Lure: I've just bought a new laptop. It's the acer ferrari 4005.
<Lure> mornfall: no, I would just like to get latest powersave to universe (where it is, but old)
<kmon> Unfortunately, it has crappy hw
<kmon> and I can't use correct resolution in X without fglrx
<Pygi> _ion: please gimme a sec to check it out all,ok?
<mornfall> 0.5.10 here
<_ion> Sure.
<kmon> and AFAIK, fglrx == No hibernate or suspend....
<Pygi> _ion: what is it supposed to do anyway?
<Tonio_> _ion: very big patch...... will not be easy to maintain ;) but if it works, could be nice to try
<kmon> :(
<Lure> kmon: ati - see my laptop page for hints (you need to help "ati" driver a bit)
<_ion> pygi: Apparently that's supposed to fix the timeout problem with madwifi.
<Pygi> Tonio_: yes, I'll look into the code now...
<Tonio_> Pygi: I assume that corrects the madwifi signalstrengh issue
<Lure> fglrx hibernate/suspend worrks
<Lure> better than ati for me
<kmon> Lure: Ok, I'll try this weekend
<kmon> Lure: I also need to see how can I get apt-get to compile source packages.... never done before
<Tonio_> _ion: is it the patch I believe ?
<Lure> kmon: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNW8240/Kubuntu
<Pygi> _ion: the patch seems not to be finished, but ...
<Lure> you do not need to compile anything - Dapper has latest fglrx driver from ATI
<Pygi> _ion, Tonio_: I would say go for it...
<kmon> Lure: added to bookmarks...
<Lure> _ion: I have just noticed it in NM mailing list
<Lure> problem is that if I would have madwifi HW, I would test it, but otherwise it is hard to say what impact may have 
<_ion> Yep.
<Pygi> _ion: just go for it...apply the patch
<_ion> Could someone else build the l-r-m package? It would take something like a year with my computer. ;-)
<Tonio_> _ion: sources ?
* kmon reboots...
<Tonio_> hum, sorry, I wasn't in ;) I'm trying to build it
<Pygi> Tonio_: on new kernel build, I hope?
<Pygi> and btw. we need to make it have bigger version then the one in the official repo if we want people to get updates..
<Tonio_> Pygi: okay
<Tonio_> Pygi: was just thinking, is it our job to build l-r-m ?
<Tonio_> could that be done by the ubuntu maintainer instead ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: yes, but not today :-/
<Tonio_> Pygi: okay
<Pygi> thanks
<Pygi> Tonio_, _ion: Ok, this is really, really weird...
<Tonio_> Pygi: the patch ?
<Pygi> no, not the patch...We've just been reported that the new L-R-M work :-/
<_ion> :-D
* Tonio_ doesn't understand anything
<_ion> Maybe it's magic.
<Pygi> _ion: but it's practicly not  possible :-/
<_ion> You mean no timeout problem anymore with madwifi?
<Tonio_> do I need to build something then ?
<Pygi> Tonio_: just you build...
<Pygi> _ion: no, the problem where Madwifi fails to recognize WPA abilites of card..
<Tonio_> Pygi: plz be clear ;) I'm half drink, alf tired :)
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, sorry ^_^
<Tonio_> I need clear english actually ^^
<_ion> pygi: Oh, that. The patch was included in the package.
<Tonio_> half drunk/half tired
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<Pygi> _ion: yes, I know...but for some reason it doesn't work for Seveas, and a lot of other people
<Tonio_> Pygi: what do I do then ?
<Tonio_> if it works, I would suggest nothing but.....
<Pygi> Tonio_: just build the package with the patch please ^_^
<Pygi> Tonio_: no, it doesn't have anything to do with this patch ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: okay
<Lure> Tonio_: there are two issues with madwifi: WPA support and disconnects
<Lure> WPA support should be in offical repo, but there was report(s) that it does not work yet
<Lure> but there are reports that it works also
<Lure> The new patch is supposed to help with disconnect issue
<Lure> we want to get it in our test repository for wider testing
<Lure> if it helps, great - we will ask infinity for inclusion, otherwise bad luch for madwifi users
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for that clear explanation ;)
<Tonio_> building
<Pygi> bah, I am not good in explaining..thoughts Tonio_? ;)
<Tonio_> I'm just back from the restaurant, and the wine was a bit too good :)
<Pygi> Tonio_: please make sure you don't forget to increase version number above from the one in official repos?
<Tonio_> Pygi: exactly ;) ^^
<Lure> we know that you are french... ;-)
<Tonio_> Pygi: no need to increase the version
<Lure> (wine and stuff)
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> when md5sum changes, upgrades are provided anyway
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah,kk
* _ion remembers he has some cheap whiskey left.
<Pygi> Lure: so this patch should help with disconnect issues?
<Tonio_> Lure: unfortunately yes, I'm french, and loving red wine when going to the restaurant :)
<Lure> Tonio_: but offical repo is before ours (in most cases), therefore ours will not be considered
<Tonio_> Lure: that doesn't change anything :)
<Lure> Pygi: I am not sure - the thread it was discussed was about disconnect issue, and some comments claim that it sould improve
<Tonio_> if apt detects an md5sum somewhere in the repos, the update is going on
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not get this - if two repos have same package (incl version) - which one will be installed?
<Lure> I suspect the first listed in /e/a/sources.list
<mornfall> good night
<Tonio_> Lure: supposedly the latest modified
<Tonio_> but not sure of that :)
<Pygi> bah, we'll just have to check ;)
<Pygi> if not, you'll be the one increasing version ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: done? 
<Tonio_> Pygi: nope
<Pygi> ah, yes, it takes ages ^_^
<Tonio_> the actual source code is COMPLETLY different from the one given by that patch.........
<Tonio_> there are things to replace that don't exist in the actual code
<Tonio_> I can't merge this patch
<Pygi> lol, patch for version 0.6.0 :-/
<Pygi> _ion: around?
<_ion> pygi: Yep.
<Pygi> _ion: we need to port this patch to 0.6.1
<_ion> pygi: Ok.
<Tonio_> Pygi: the patch supposes a 4200 ieee80211_wireless.c
<_ion> Hmm. Which of them? :-)
<Pygi> http://madwifi.org/attachment/ticket/462/wext19_060322.patch
<Pygi> this one...
<Tonio_> our version is 2400 only
<Tonio_> I need to replace lines that simply don't exist in our version
<Pygi> but I am not sure that this is good...perhaps 0.6.1 already has this?
<Tonio_> that means the patch needs LOTS of changes that I can't do myself
<Pygi> Tonio_: yes, yes ;)
<_ion> That's for madwifi, not n-m.
<Tonio_> _ion: yes, I'm in l-r-m actually
<Pygi> _ion: ah, yes, sorry ;)
<Tonio_> but look by yourself ;)
<Pygi> Tonio_: perhaps by joined forces of you, _ion's and me, we could do it?
<_ion> I'll look at it later, but i'm not feeling very good now, i need to rest.
<Tonio_> Pygi: unless you know kernel code very well ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: example, line 3929
<Pygi> _ion: k, rest ^_^
<Tonio_> (iw_handler) in the line to be replaced
<Tonio_> Pygi: this complete portion of code misses in our version.......
<Tonio_> not only one line, but the complete section......
<Pygi> 3929 in the patch?
<Tonio_> 3929
<Tonio_> 
<Tonio_>         (iw_handler) NULL,                             /* -- hole -- */ 
<Tonio_> this
<Pygi> ah
<Pygi> 3929	                return -error; 
<Tonio_> that simply doesn't exist in our source code
<Pygi> this is what I saw in a patch, so :-P
<Pygi> hm, you sure you got the right patch? ^_ ^
<Tonio_> not in the text version of the patch ;)
<Tonio_> on the webpage
<Pygi> to me line 3929 is 3929                 return -error; 
<Pygi> and yes, on the webpage
<Tonio_> hu ????????
<Pygi> http://madwifi.org/attachment/ticket/462/wext19_060322.patch
<Pygi> are you lookin' at this or?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> look at the first line :)
<Tonio_> first column, "old", not the second "new"
<Pygi> }  ???
<Tonio_> there are two columns for the line numbers
<Pygi> yes, I see that ;)
<Tonio_> then search for old "3929"
<Pygi> o, joy ;)
<Pygi> found it, sorry :-P
<Tonio_> yes ;)
<Pygi> hm, so l-r-m aren't correct :-/
<Tonio_> that portion of code doesn't exist in our actuall source code.... so patching this will be a weired job
<Tonio_> we miss about 1200 lines compared to the file the patch refers
<Tonio_> means about 30% of code missing
<Pygi> yes :-/ the question is why do we miss that code?
<Pygi> that's a hell of a diff :-/
<Tonio_> yes
<Pygi> hm, what about making diff, applying to our version, and then patching with this patch? :-/
<Tonio_> and when I'm drunk, that horribly hard to adapt that kind of patch ^^
<Tonio_> Pygi: means we don't have only one file to diff, but I think the complete madwifi section
<Pygi> yes, I know...
<Tonio_> if that file is outdated, about all files of the driver source will be........
<Pygi> and the question really is, why do we miss so much code...
<Tonio_> Pygi: outdated madwifi ?
<Pygi> yes, we probably have outdated madwifi :-
<Pygi> :-/
<Pygi> Tonio_: this is BIG :-/
<Tonio_> yup...
<Pygi> hm, come to #ubuntu-devel pls
<Pygi> Tonio_: as keybuk suggested, maybe it's patch for -ng?
<Tonio_> Pygi: for what ?
<Pygi> Tonio: for madwifi -ng
<Tonio_> and where the package is ?
<Tonio_> do we have it ?
<Pygi> we cannot use madwifi -ng
<Pygi> it's unstable
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> so there is no solution
<Pygi> seems like it :-/
<Pygi> Tonio_: any suggestions? :-/
<Tonio_> unfortunately no........
<Pygi> hm :-/
<Pygi> Tonio_: we have to think more :-/
<Tonio_> Pygi: as I don't code, I can't help on that point....
<Tonio_> I can help on the packaging part, but that's all
<Pygi> I can code, but I don't see what I can do here :-/
<Tonio_> :/
<Lure> Tonio_: I can code, but I have coding if I cannot test (no madwifi HW)
<Lure> s/have/hate/
<Pygi> Lure: no point in coding here... what would you code actually? ;-/
<Lure> there is part of the patch that I consider of interest (at the end)
<Pygi> Lure: that patch is for madwifi -ng
<Pygi> we are missing a lot of code
<Pygi> and we cannot apply a diff, as diff is from the -ng
<Lure> Pygi: why do you think is for -ng
<Pygi> cause it says "trunk"
<Pygi> it's -ng
<Lure> did you check the bug report: http://madwifi.org/ticket/462
<Pygi> btw. you posted this
<Pygi> I am glad you confirmed that WPA works with latest L-R-M and madwifi - there was some concern that patch was not taking the effect.
<Pygi> and he was the only one that reported it works...
<Pygi> for none else it worked...
<Lure> NeoChaosX also confirmed
<Lure> no other report in forums of not working 
<Pygi> yes, but that is due to older l-r-m already there
<Pygi> not in forums, but mails and irc
<Lure> it was camelreef reporting failure and then success
<Pygi> ah
<Lure> who reported on mail and irc (have not seen those)?
<Pygi> Seveas for example
<Lure> Pygi: I do not think older l-r-m can be an issue - the version changed therefore it cannot be picked up from old directory
<Pygi> yes, but local changes remain
<Pygi> nah, I am telling that older l-r-m help
<Lure> I though Seveas is testing NM from cvs (WPA enterprise)
<Lure> Pygi: it cannot help, because /lib/modules/<version> is different (-18 vs. -19)
<Lure> it could help only if -xx would not change (like 2.6.15-19.29)
<Pygi> ah
<Lure> Can you check with Seveas again (not sure if he is online) just to be sure
<Lure> I have seen his posts to NM mailing list today and I thought that he is testing bleeding edge currently
<Pygi> Lure: please address the new post in forum if you have time?
<Lure> will check - actually Seveas is just discussing the topis in #u-devel
<Pygi> Tonio_, Lure: please keep me updated on the matter throught mail
<Pygi> I have to go now
<Lure> Pygi: ok - bye
<Pygi> Lure: the conclusion of #u-devel or somethin...please send it to me
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-29
<kmon> good night
<Lure> kmon: good night
<jtshaw> good evening guys
<jtshaw> (and gals)
<raphink> hi jtshaw :)
<jtshaw> heres a stupid question... is there a source repository kicking around for things like the installer?
<raphink> well every binary package in dapper has its source in dapper too
<raphink> ...
<raphink> so if you get the deb-src for dapper you get the source of the latest version in dapper
<jtshaw> makes sense
<raphink> heh
<Riddell> hi jtshaw 
<Riddell> jtshaw: which installer?
<raphink> good question :)
<jtshaw> well, what I'm trying to find is the code in the kubuntu installer that validates the usernames
<jtshaw> because I believe it is slightly incorrect:)
<jtshaw> but probably pretty easy to fix
<raphink> you mean in debian-installer?
<Riddell> apt-get source debian-installer
<Riddell> although it's quite a complex beast
<jtshaw> ya.. I'm sure this one piece can't be difficult to fix.. but it might take me the better part of my life to find it:)
<jtshaw> I really need to find my POSIX book to make sure I'm not wrong before I do it though anyway
<reconciliation> where to look for the khtml source?
<seaLne> how do you remove things from the top of a bug in malone?
<seaLne> #33173 for instance is listed as ubuntu aswell which it shouldn't be
* mornfall kicks klichota
<Hobbsee> what's that?
<Hobbsee> somethign to do with klik?
<freeflying> mornfall: hi
<Pygi> Lure: around?
<Pygi> Tonio_: at least you around? ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Pygi 
<Pygi> Hi hi Hobbsee
<Pygi> what's up?
<Hobbsee> looking at how to install descent 2
<Pygi> ah ^_^
<Pygi> Lure: wake up
<Pygi> _ion: there?
<Pygi> o joy, none of the people here
<freeflying> Pygi: hi
<Pygi> freeflying: hi hi
<freeflying> Pygi: 
<Pygi> yes freeflying?
<Pygi> Hi, Lure...
<Lure> Pygi: hi - great day, isn't it ;-)
<Lure> I did not notice that VPN is included - this is even better
<Pygi> yes, great day, but I need to correct you on one things from the forum ;)
<Lure> I have updated my post
<Pygi> yes, that...please change to it ;)
<Lure> done
<Pygi> ah, you already did...that is great ;)
<Pygi> now to get knetworkmanager in ;)
<Lure> Riddell: since knetworkmanager was not yet in, what has to be done since we are in FF?
<Lure> Riddell: do we need to go universe -> main route or can we get an exception on this?
<Pygi> Lure: also, please change knetworkmanager to network-manager-kde on forum post
<Lure> Riddell: is it just you that we need to persuade or we need to also make some wider marketing? ;-)
<Lure> Pygi: OK, will clarify, however binary will still be knetworkmanager
<Pygi> yes, I know ^_^
<Lure> done
<Pygi> great ^_^
<Pygi> Lure: Network-manager 0.6.1 will land into official Dapper repository soon (today?).
<Pygi> it is already there, it is in the building queue
<Lure> Pygi: we will change that when apt-get upgrade will get it - currently even build queue cannot be seen in launchpad
<Lure> Pygi: should we suggest to the users to do a clean install (purge test packages, configure again)?
<Lure> it probably makes sense, in order to ensure that we have clean case
<Pygi> Lure: I don't think there is a need for that ...
<Lure> lot's of people anyway do it, therefore I am not too concerned anyway...
<Pygi> conf files stayed the same, so no need ;)
<Pygi> purgins is not really good
<Lure> Pygi: only wpasupplicant changed...
<Pygi> Lure: two patches were dropped from our version of n-m
<Lure> VPN and which?
<Pygi> 30-blacklist-devices.patch:
<Pygi>      - Dropped; upstream implemented an nm_system_device_get_disabled()
<Pygi>        function that we implement instead.
<Lure> Pygi: n-m is waiting in build queue on dependancy (libnl-dev) :-(
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=depwait
<Lure> ok, but this one we picked from Debian (if I understand correctly)
<Pygi> why is this missing? :-/
<Pygi> we have one in our repo
<Lure> not sure, maybe libnl1 source package (included couple of days back) does not provide it... :-(
<Pygi> but they could have picked our ppc version at least...
<Pygi> if not amd64 (which we don't have)
<Pygi> Lure: according to that i386 edition is already in the repos?
<Lure> Pygi: I think it is copies to archives only when all platforms pass build (at least i386, amd64, ppc)
<Pygi> ah,yes, even i386 failed
<Pygi> that is because libnl not yet in main
<hunger> kaudiocreator is useless... it failed to grab 14 out of 22 CDs. cdparanoia has no trouble grabbing all of them whatsoever!
<hunger> Plus kaudiocreator does not always start to actually grab the files... sometimes it just sits there with a list of jobs and twiddles its thumbs.
<Lure> Pygi: libnl is approved, but not ready to be promoted (whatever that means)
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Pygi> Lure: I know...
<Hobbsee> why oh why does pbuilder not depend on debootstrap?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...it supposedly does.  i wonder why it didnt install properly then
<Tm_T> hunger: yeah, I dropped kaudiocreator from my favourites list because of lacking paranoia
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yay!
* Hobbsee listens to the radio edition of hitchikers in the background, while setting up the pbuilder (again)
<Pygi> Lure; arizbd=
<Pygi> around*?
<_ion> hobbsee: I should listen that some time. :-)
<_ion> Hi .*
<Pygi> _ion: hello _ion
<Pygi> Congrats ^_^
<_ion> Wow. :-)
<Pygi> wow what? ;)
<_ion> pe104602 < Pygi> Lure: Network-manager 0.6.1 will land into official Dapper repository soon (today?).
<Pygi> _ion: bah, that's what I am congratulating you on ^_^
<Pygi> _ion:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-March/008171.html
<_ion>      - Yes kids, this means we ship VPN support now.
<_ion> Yay!!
<_ion> Rules, rules, rules
* _ion uses OpenVPN.
<Pygi> congrats _ion ;)
<Pygi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=856812&posted=1#post856812
<Tm_T> agh
<_ion> I wasn't the only one who worked on the package, so congrats to everyone who did. :-)
<Tm_T> someone like to hold my hand awhile?
* _ion holds tm_t's hand for a while.
<Tm_T> yay!
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I try to do that Kopete package now
<Tm_T> we'll see what I can get together
<Pygi> _ion: bah ^_^
<Pygi> yay, wpasupplicant in main, shipping
<Pygi> not that it's good, but still :-/
* Tm_T still don't understand how exactly he should do this
<Pygi> Tonio_, Lure: you need to drop the VPN blocking patch from Knetworkmanager
<Lure> Pygi: we know - I am just waiting for NM-dev packages with VPN in order to be able to build
<Lure> Pygi: this just means that we drop one big removal of code patch ;-)
<Pygi> yes ;)
<hunger> Lure: Will you rename the deb then, too?
<hunger> Lure: Or will it stick with its name?
<Lure> yes
<hunger> Lure: Yes, we will rename it or yes, it will keep its name?
<Tm_T> oh well...
<Lure> package renamed, binary will stay ;-)
<Lure> Hobbsee|Movie: good for you... ;-)
<Hobbsee|Movie> :P
<Hobbsee|Movie> on the laptop
<Hobbsee|Movie> why watch on a big tv when my laptop is here?
* Pygi pokes Riddell
<Lure> Hobbsee|Movie: streaming over wireless? ;-)
<Hobbsee|Movie> Lure: no, just a dvd in the dvd drive :P
<Lure> Hobbsee|Movie: boring... ;-)
<Hobbsee|Movie> hehe
<Hobbsee|Movie> just remember about our wireless speeds...
* Lure has to grab some lunch...
<Riddell> Pygi: hmm?
* Pygi first pays Riddell a bear or two then talks to him
<Tm_T> bear? you mean beer?
<Pygi> s/bear/beer
<Pygi> ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: enjoy your bears =)
<Pygi> Riddel: we need to squeeze wpasupplicant on ubuntu CD, and put wpasupplicant and network-manager-kde on kubuntu CD
<Pygi> you think you can do it? ;)
<Riddell> Pygi: of course we can
<Pygi> Riddell: thanks ^_^ and what do we have to get out because of that? 
<Pygi> btw. network-manager-kde first needs to hit the universe, then main, and then we can include it
<freeflying> Riddell: shall we merge qt-3.3.6 from debian
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: about Kopete 0.12, should I diff to current dapper package or what?
<Riddell> freeflying: does it keep the immodule patch?
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<freeflying> Riddell: but the build-dep is not suitable to dapper 
<Pygi> Riddell: what will we need to drop from the cd in order to squeeze that in?
<freeflying> Riddell: also they add the inputcontex crash patch 
<Riddell> Pygi: the CDs have ample space except powerpc live
<Pygi> Riddell: hm, ok, can we drop something from ppc live in order to get this in? it's not so big packages, anyway
<Riddell> Pygi: I did remove a bunch of language packs yesterday but it hasn't made any difference to the size, I think that CD is just determined to be oversized
<freeflying> Riddell: why qt-3.3.6 build against xlibs-static-dev 
<Riddell> freeflying: they always do that with qt
<freeflying> Riddell: merge or not ?
<freeflying> - Font system
<freeflying>         Improve startup time on systems with many installed fonts.
<freeflying>         Improve Chinese, Japanese and Korean font handling.
<Riddell> freeflying: we need to build some .debs and test them first, see if it causes any problems
<freeflying> Riddell: right
<raphink> Riddell: if someone began a spec on the wiki, can I overtake it?
<Riddell> raphink: which spec?
<Riddell> depends on the author and status
<raphink> klik
<raphink> the author is an almost anonymous guy
<raphink> no history in Ubuntu
<Riddell> yeah, you can 0wn that quite legitimately :)
<raphink> how do I own it?
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KlikIntegration
<Riddell> edit the spec, bring it up to date and make it complete.  then before the ubuntu conference register it on launchpad
<raphink> it's already registered on LP by this guy
<raphink> so I guess once it's more complete on the wiki I can assign the drafting to myself
<raphink> on LP
<Riddell> well target it for edgy when that's possible
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Riddell: where do I put the pros and cons in a spec ?
<raphink> in the scope section?
<Riddell> in a rationale section 
<mornfall> eh klik
<raphink> ok
<mornfall> ever thought about security problem in a library that's distributed with klik and how it doesn't get fixed by ubuntu security updates?
<raphink> that's what has to be discussed
<mornfall> your system is updated now -- except the ton of libs in various klik packages
<raphink> and I want to spec klik just because he can probably bring problems
<raphink> better spec it then wait for a guy to provide a package that will bring lots of security issues
* mornfall notes that doing the appfolder thing right is a lot more complex than klik
* Tm_T thinks we should disable arts by default
<Riddell> tm	why?
<Riddell> Tm_T: 
<Tm_T> dunno, somehow I feel it's more bad than good
<Riddell> not much of a rationale :)
<Riddell> we can't just remove sounds from KDE
<Riddell> and suse's kdemm stuff isjust as bad
<mornfall> what what?
<mornfall> it's far too late for dapper either way :)
<Riddell> and that too
<mornfall> but i don't think ditching arts gives you anything
<mornfall> i run arts because everything else sucks more
<mornfall> like, amarok locking up with xine
<mornfall> oh, what you need to do
<mornfall> change autodetect to threaded oss as default driver
<mornfall> and make sure to load oss emu
<mornfall> solves most arts problems for me
<mornfall> alsa userspace lib is probably not suitable for daemon usage
<mornfall> it breaks far too often
<mornfall> i'm not sure if everyone knows this so i better tell you :)
<Riddell> how do we make sure to loade oss emu?
<Tm_T> hmm
* Tm_T uses alsaplayer for knotify and alsa plug:dmix everywhere
<mornfall> raphink: you play wesnoth? :-)
<raphink> sure
<raphink> mornfall: why?
<mornfall> raphink: but i so don't get how it's related to OOo :)
<raphink> it's not
<raphink> some people call it the "Ooo of RPG"
<mornfall> is that an insult?
<raphink> not at all
<mornfall> sounds like one to me :)
<raphink> Ooo is a great open-source app, available on most OSes
<raphink> and so is wesnoth
<mornfall> ooo is great?
<raphink> well it's great for most users :p
<Tm_T> =)
<raphink> I don't like it
<raphink> but well ;)
<Tm_T> Wesnoth is too hard to me
<raphink> Tm_T: practice ;)
<mornfall> the only people i know use it do so because they think MS office is too pricey
<raphink> Tm_T: I can mentor you
<raphink> muahaha
<Tm_T> =)
<raphink> Tm_T: wanna play a game w/ me ?
<raphink> :)
<mornfall> i wouldn't ;-)
<mornfall> playing against experienced player is way too frustrating for newbies :)
<Tm_T> raphink: can't now
<raphink> mornfall: wouln''t what?
<raphink> I'm not experienced :p
<raphink> mornfall: are  you?
<Tm_T> raphink: how about ET with me? ;)
<raphink> ET ?
<Tm_T> Enemy Territory
<raphink> this is open-source ??!
<Tm_T> I doubt, but it's free
<raphink> it's not in Ubuntu at least
<Tm_T> free as, you don't have tp pay to play it
<Tm_T> raphink: yeah, it's not inrepositories ;)
<raphink> :p
<Tm_T> http://www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/wolfensteinet/et-linux-2.60.x86.run.html
<mornfall> raphink: i guess no
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> raphink: though, I bet there's better places to download that
<mornfall> Riddell: uhm, kubuntu defaults to double-clicking?
<mornfall> or anyone else for that matter :)
<Tm_T> ?
<Riddell> mornfall: no
<Riddell> certainly shouldn't do
<raphink> we talked about that already
<raphink> at a meeting some time ago
<raphink> and most people agreed on keepind default = single click
<raphink> although I'm not sure to get how this goes along with the metabar
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> since you have to single-click on a file to get infos and actions on it in the metabar
* raphink is a pro-single-click
<raphink> hmm no
* raphink is a pro-double-click
<raphink> hehe
* _ion is anti-click
<raphink> good too
<mornfall> Riddell: will you have time for an upload today?
<Riddell> mornfall: sure
<mornfall> okey, i'll go home now and prepare it
<raphink> mornfall: side note : you can ask me for uploads when you need one
<raphink> too ;)
<mornfall> raphink: okey :)
<mornfall> laters
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't have actions in the metabar
<raphink> anyone can confirm that?
<raphink> when i select a file, it lists no actions in the metabar
<Riddell> raphink: confirmed
<raphink> Riddell: now right click on the metabar and add the "copy" action for example
<raphink> you"ll see that other actions will show
<raphink> for example "convert to" for images
<Riddell> I don't see that
<Riddell> only Configure Metabar and Reload theme
<raphink> yes
<raphink> go to configure
<raphink> then to the "actions" tab
<raphink> and activate an action
<raphink> and it will activate more than this single action
<Riddell> yes, how broken
* freeflying build qt-3.3.6
<Riddell> fr	on dapper?
<Riddell> freeflying: on dapper?
<freeflying> Riddell: ya
<Riddell> freeflying: got a URL?
<freeflying> Riddell: URL?
<freeflying> Riddell: seems debain guys includes all patches we have in dapper 
<freeflying> Riddell: debain's http://incoming.debian.org/qt-x11-free_3.3.6.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> freeflying: URL for your .debs, so I can test them
<freeflying> Riddell: hem, buiding it 
<Riddell> ah, still building, ok :)
<freeflying> Riddell: will you build it  :) 
<freeflying> maybe your amchine may build it more quickly 
<Riddell> I'm busy with kde 3.5.2, koffice 1.5 rcv1 and amarok 1.3.9
<freeflying> s/amchine/machine
<freeflying> ok,after finish , give you URL
<freeflying> Riddell: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/immodule-qt/2006-March/000745.html --< new immodule patch for qt-3.3.5
<Riddell> freeflying: it's not clear there, is he just merging dirk's changes or is he also adding his own fix?
<freeflying> Riddell: seems just merge 
<Riddell> we already have dirk's patches
<ubijtsa_> hmm.. is there a way, in the installer/preseed, to force/guide the use of a particular dhcp server ?
<freeflying> Riddell: would u like give any advice on build kde4
<Riddell> I've never built kde 4
<freeflying> Riddell: any space for uploading qt-3.3.6?
<Riddell> freeflying: revu
<freeflying> Riddell: there only for source 
<Riddell> I think you can upload non-source to revu
<Riddell> dput revu foo.i386.changes
<seaLne> dosen't it get auto rejected?
<Riddell> well, it's worth a shot :)
<freeflying> raphink: ping
<freeflying> Riddell: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/freeflying/
<Lure_> _Sime_: bug 32915 is still there with 0.6.3
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32915 in kde-guidance "Display applet does not start" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32915
<Lure_> actually it is different stack trace, but same result ;-)
<superstoned> Riddell: shall we merge qt-3.3.6 from debian [11:44]  <Riddell> yes
<superstoned> this helps with performance in KDE, esp with latest fontconfig. cool!
<superstoned> current version 2.3.2-1.1ubuntu5, but fontconfig devel is at version 2.3.94 - so 2.4 is still some time off. guess the reall performance improvements have to wait for dapper+1
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: please see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev/+bug/36460
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36460 in kdewebdev kimagemapeditor "Crash while starting kimagemapeditor" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> I can't change the performance in klaptop, is this a known limitation, bug or do I have to change some settings somewhere?
* kmon leaves
<danimo> hi Riddell
<danimo> hi all
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<danimo> Riddell: I want to package klear
<danimo> Riddell: it does have a debian directory, but I'd need some advice on how to go from there
<Riddell> danimo: already done http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=924
<Riddell> hi lamont 
<lamont> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/etc/kde3/ktalkdrc': No such file or directory
* lamont kicks kdenetwork
<lamont> which didn't like a single ports architecture
<lamont> hi Riddell :-)
<Riddell> lamont: it's because it can't find /var/run/utmp, is there a reason that would have changed, or is different on the arches?
<danimo> Riddell: and how do I build from there?
<Riddell> danimo: grab the .orig, .dsc and .diff.gz
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> cd klear-<tab>
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> may want to apt-get install devscripts to install debuild
<lamont> Riddell: le huh?
* lamont goes looking
<danimo> Riddell: is there a all-in-one-package?
<Riddell> danimo: not for source packages
<Riddell> after debuild is run it'll make the .deb
<Riddell> anyone on breezy want to test KDE 3.5.2?
<_Sime_> danimo: is guidance and displayconfig 0.6.3 working for you now on dapper?
<_Sime_> Lure: hi
<danimo> _Sime_: I didn't dare to try it again :)
<lamont> Riddell: interesting... the chroot on hppa lacks /var/run/utmp.  but it's present in the i386 chrot
<danimo> _Sime_: I'm easily scared :)
<_Sime_> danimo: it always backs up your xorg.conf. ;)
<Riddell> lamont: I've never touched ktalk so it's always worked on debian and ubuntu buildds in the past
<danimo> _Sime_: that I noticed
<danimo> _Sime_: the gamma sliders still don't work
<lamont> Riddell: apparently, it'll get removed from the i386/ppc/amd64 chroots sometime soonish... pkg will then be b0rked everywhere...
<Lure> _Sime_: I am back - Konversation hung... :-(
<Lure> _Sime_: seen my report with 0.6.3
<_Sime_> Lure: yeah,
<_Sime_> Lure: i'm going to have a look at it now.
<Lure> Riddell: I can install 3.5.2 on breezy (have 3.5.1 currently), but will not get much testing until monday 
<Lure> Riddell: weekends are for Dapper, work is on Breezy (until Flight6 ;-))
<_Sime_> Lure: can you run ScanPCI.py for me and email (or pastebin) the output for me.
<Riddell> Lure: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main
<Riddell> lamont: what's the reason for that and will it happen to debian too?
<Lure> _Sime_: fails - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/620397
<Lure> anybody else having problems with Konversation hangs (on 3.5.2)?
<_Sime_> Lure: oh yes, of course.
<Lure> _Sime_: I am doing something wrong, I suppose... ;-)
<lamont> Riddell: don't mind me - I may or may not be correct in my statement about that...
<lamont> although I'm completely at a loss to understand why no utmp results in not installing an rc file for ktalkd....
<Riddell> lamont: ktalkd doesn't compile unless it finds /var/run/utmp
<lamont> Riddell: it goes away because of the change to clean /var/run on boot
<_Sime_> Lure: fix up this line "bus = PCIBus("ldetect-lst/")" in ScanPCI.py and make it point to where the directory containing the Cards+ file.
<lamont> (or rather, to recreate the tmpfs that was /var/run the last time...)
<Riddell> lamont: is that an ubuntu change or a debian change?
<lamont> Riddell: and why, doesn't it compile?
<lamont> dapper
<lamont> although it wouldn't surprise me to find that change getting into debian as well
<Riddell> right
<lamont>  /var/run is (by policy) completely transient
<lamont> across boots
<Riddell> well ktalkd needs utmp to work so the programmers obviously thought it a silly idea to install it without a utmp on the system
<lamont> and the existance of system files on the compiling machine shouldn't be affecting the binaries delivered to some enduser machine...
<Riddell> but should be an easy enough fix to just ignore the utmp test in autoconf
<lamont> but there's utmp on the enduser system
<lamont> Riddell: please do make that change
<Lure> _Sime_: better - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/620411
<Riddell> will do, thanks for answering my questions
<_Sime_> Lure: is that a pci card? are you using the drivers from ATI right now?
* Lure hates konversation hanging all the time...
<Lure> _Sime_: it is ATI FireGL V5000 PCI-Express card
<Lure> _Sime_: I run "fglrx" currently - can switch to "ati" if you want...
<_Sime_> Lure: driver?
<_Sime_> Lure: no, that's ok.
* Lure is back
<cmvo> Lure: Hi! ati/radeon hangs here if I do not disable dri. Haven't tried the fglrx in dapper.
<_Sime_> Lure: ok, what I want you to do now is pop ScanPCI.py open and go to the "def detect(" about 1/3 in to the file...
<_Sime_> oh, he's gone...
<Riddell> Lure: _Sime_ wanted you
<Lure> my konversation is hanging all the time
<Lure> _Sime_: can I help
<_Sime_> weird
<_Sime_> Lure: "Lure: ok, what I want you to do now is pop ScanPCI.py open and go to the "def detect(" about 1/3 in to the file..."
<Lure> yes
<Lure> I am there
<_Sime_> Lure: now comment out that "try: entry.module...." block of stuff that is a few lines down.
* _Sime_ wonders why konversation feels so special that it doesn't need a "Copy" or "Paste" menu item.
<Lure> yep, it works now
<_Sime_> Cool.
<_Sime_> it can't correctly detect your card, but at least it won't bug out.
<Lure> _Sime_: thanks
<_Sime_> it will just assume vesa.
<_Sime_> Lure: no, thank you!
* Lure has to run now... ;-)
<_Sime_> ok
* _Sime_ wonders why konversation on Dapper does that highly annoying "close window means go to system tray" thing...
<Tm_T> argh
<Tm_T> forgot to look packaging issues... oh well, it's day tomorrow
<mornfall> hi, anyone around experiencing the kdesu/adept problem?
<Pygi> Lure: around?
<Lure> Pygi: yes
<Pygi> look at the case ;)
<Pygi> people asked for n-m 0.6.1
<Pygi> now when they got it...
<Pygi> now they want n-m CVS
<Pygi> joy :-P
<Lure> seen that - it is always like that... ;-)
<mornfall> raphink: ping?
<raphink> mornfall: yep?
<mornfall> raphink: how much spare time you have? :)
<raphink> depends 
<Pygi> Lure: yes, I know :-P
<raphink> I'm working on an XML specif 
<raphink> but if it's important I can get rid of it for a time ;)
<mornfall> raphink: well, it would be useful if someone (who can use debuild) could sanity-check adept before upload :)
<raphink> hmm so you want me to check adept, test-build it and upload it?
* Lure sleeps while typing - time for bed
<mornfall> raphink: well, i am currently doing some testing myself, but i have been known to let stupid bugs into releases before
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> could you put the package on REVU so I can check it?
<mornfall> what's revu :-)
<mornfall> raphink: i usually just point at a .tar.gz source package ;-)
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de
<raphink> this is what we use to review packages
<raphink> just give me your PGP key # and you can use dput to upload your package to revu
<raphink> then I can check it there :)
<mornfall> that's lame ;-)
<mornfall> i'll think about it :-)
<raphink> ok
* mornfall restarts kdesu adept for the 4th time
<raphink> mornfall: it's very useful as it allows several people to check the package and leave comments
<mornfall> raphink: my prepare-upload do-upload timeframe is usually hardly enough for someone to make a comment :] 
<raphink> lol
<raphink> yet yo'ure asking me to review ;)
<raphink> so that means you're asking for comments
<raphink> no?
<mornfall> raphink: maybe :)
<raphink> hehe
<mornfall> hmm it started 5 times or so in a row
<raphink> hehe
* raphink is starting quanta once every 2 minutes
<mornfall> laame -- i can't reproduce the kdesu hang at all
<mornfall> hmm, how can i find out which adept version was in flight 4?
<mornfall> bug reporters only rarely give package version, just the flight number
<raphink> hmm ... dl the cd, extract it and look at the package version number ...
<mornfall> very funny
<raphink> or check the history on LP
<mornfall> history of what
<raphink> of the package versions
<raphink> it has the dates of uploads iirc
<raphink> and then you can compare with the date of release for DF4
<mornfall> okey, that gives approximately "not latest"
<raphink> well
<mornfall> anyone know if klichota comes to irc? :)
<raphink> I can't think of a better way yet
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-30
* mornfall hmms
<verwilst> this is the first time EVER that a standard install is so amazingly professional-looking
<verwilst> great job Riddell and co
<verwilst> for years, the first thing i have to do with kde is resize/change the fonts, change the colorscheme, the widgets, ...
<verwilst> and it still looks clumsy
<verwilst> some fonts are too small, some too large
<verwilst> but now...
<verwilst> it's like gnome and windows :d
<raphink> tonio has done a great work on this
<verwilst> fonts are perfect
<raphink> on the default look
<verwilst> it's really great :)
<raphink> fonts, tabs, etc
<raphink> and fwwii is still working on the default artwork
<verwilst> first time ever that i didn't go straight to kcontrol :d
<verwilst> i don't like the kdm splash though :)
<verwilst> but hey
<verwilst> :p
<Hobbsee> verwilst: ugh, no
* Hobbsee glares in tonio_'s direction
<verwilst> Hobbsee: no? what no?
<verwilst> :p
<raphink> verwilst: kwwii is doing the artwork from scratch again
<raphink> and began about 2 weeks ago
<Hobbsee> to the kdm splash
<verwilst> oh :d
<verwilst> sweet :d
<verwilst> great to hear
<verwilst> hmmm
<verwilst> how i missed my kde :$
<verwilst> damned gnome
<raphink> :)
* Hobbsee growls
<Hobbsee> i hope there are old versions of wpa supplicant..
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<crimsun> unfortunately scott and reinhard didn't really preserve any upgrade paths
<Hobbsee> the new one wont connect with knetworkmanager
<crimsun> what does knetworkmanager do?
<Hobbsee> and i upgraded it from tonio_'s repo today
<crimsun> rather, how does it hook into wpasupplicant?
<Hobbsee> kde equivalent of networkmanager
<crimsun> does it use wpa_cli?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> you dont ahve to modify the wpa supplicant files with it
<Hobbsee> and it's set to being default 0
<crimsun> right, my kludgy script is now (thankfully) obsoleted
<Hobbsee> right!
<Hobbsee> there was a version uploaded to universe, which replaced tonio_'s version
<Hobbsee> installed tonio's version, everything works again
<mornfall> Riddell: so http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.91.tar.gz -- i haven't tested it much, so may be a good idea to test before upload (or ask someone)
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll go sleep now... if unsure, wait with upload till i appear
<mornfall> good night all
<hanover> simon still around?>
<mornfall> Riddell: morning
<mornfall> anyone willing to test new adept beta?
<mornfall> come on, not everyone at once ;-)
<OculusAquilae> good morning
<OculusAquilae> why not :)
<mornfall> OculusAquilae: you can use debuild right? :)
<mornfall> (good morning too)
<OculusAquilae> right
<mornfall> here: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front_0.3.7.1.tar.gz and http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.91.tar.gz
<mornfall> it may take a bit to compile :-)
<mornfall> thanks :-)
<mornfall> i will be specifically happy if you can reproduce the "adept does not start through kdesu" thing... have you ever experienced it?
<OculusAquilae> no sorry 
<mornfall> interesting :)
<mornfall> at least it is not too widespread in that case (it didn't happen to me either :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<freeflying> anyone wanna test qt-3.3.6
<freeflying> http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/freeflying/
<mornfall> hola freeflying 
<freeflying> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> i haven't reproduced the scim thing :|
<freeflying> mornfall: set locales to en_US , start SCIM 
<freeflying> mornfall: it's hang up at filtering
<mornfall> for now skim refuses to start
<mornfall> but let's try
<freeflying> mornfall: you can try with scim 
<mornfall> skim is now running (but debian version, kubuntu one does not start over remote X)
<mornfall> hmm, still works
<mornfall> let me try installing some input method
<mornfall> or maybe scim
<freeflying> you are using sid ?
<mornfall> yes
<freeflying> seems I'd test on a sid box , hmh
<mornfall> improvement -- skim does not segfault right away
<mornfall> but it still filters just fine
<freeflying> mornfall: has patches for qt 
* freeflying out now , be back soon
<OculusAquilae> mornfall: compiles well, but is it known that adept_installer scales so strange
<mornfall> OculusAquilae: hmm, does it?
<OculusAquilae> it scales the buttons but not the rest
<OculusAquilae> mornfall: http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/adept_installer.png
<mornfall> ooooh
<mornfall> OculusAquilae: no that's not known :)
<OculusAquilae> same for adept_updater
<mornfall> OculusAquilae: was about to say that :)
<mornfall> lame, scim so does not work for me
* mornfall tries the scaling
<OculusAquilae> mornfall: should adept_batch compile?
<mornfall> OculusAquilae: oh damn, yes it should -- i knew i would leave lots of stupid bugs in -- thanks :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<mornfall> okey, both issues should be fixed
<OculusAquilae> nice
<mornfall> updated the source package
* mornfall looks for another victim
* seaLne comppletly trashes his home machine attempting b->d dist-upgrade :(
<seaLne> hung during dist-upgrade and wouldn't boot after that
<mornfall> raphink!
<raphink> hi mornfall
<raphink> :)
<raphink> how are you?
<mornfall> fairly fine
<mornfall> a bit underslept
<mornfall> was hunting bugs till 3:30am
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> just woke up too
<mornfall> hey i'm up for an hour now ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<seaLne> w00t fixed dist-upgrade distruction and now i have dual head working (never worked with these cards in breezy)
* seaLne is a very happy bunny
<Tonio_> hello girls ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<raphink> Tonio_: toi-mme :p
<raphink> lol
<raphink> how are you doing Tonio_?
<Tonio_> raphink: fine ;)
<raphink> good :)
<Tonio_> packaging new knetworkmanager and submitting to revu in the first place
<raphink> great :)
<Tonio_> then we'll have to discuss what to do with wlassistant
<Tonio_> and knetworkmanager ;)
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> I think chances are better for wlassistant to replace kwifimanager
<raphink> I'm implementing support for yet another XML standard in Quanta ;)
<Tonio_> and knetworkmanager in main, as nm-applet, but not installed by default
<raphink> ok
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> let's go ;)
<raphink> just as for kpowersave I guess
<raphink> raah les bourins qui ont fait le support docbook dans quanta
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> raphink: si j'ai des sources qui sont aps un tarball
<raphink> cd?
<raphink> du svn par exemple?
<Tonio_> tu me conseilles de faire un make -f Makefile.cvs avant de faire le tarball
<Tonio_> ou dans le build process ?
<Tonio_> voila
<raphink> hmmm
<Tonio_> c mme pas du svn
<raphink> avant
<Tonio_> je pense aussi ;)
<Tonio_> bon bah c bon :)
<raphink> tu fais un truc propre
<raphink> tu te fais un orig avec
<Tonio_> vivi, bah c'est le cas :)
<raphink> et ensuite tu package
<raphink> et tu mets dans le changelog que tu as clean la source
<Tonio_> le orig la il est extrait depuis les sources du packet rpm de chez suse
<raphink> argh :s
<Tonio_> c degueu, donc autant le refaire propre
<raphink> clair
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> y a pas de svn pour knetworkmanager pour le moment
<raphink> ok
<raphink> c'est mieux que rien
<Tonio_> vi
<Tonio_> bon bah ca a l'air de builder ;)
<raphink> oki :)
<Lathiat> in konqueror
<Lathiat> 'focus searchbar' -> ctrl+s 
<Lathiat> but that doesnt work for me
<Lathiat> can anynone confirm?
<Lathiat> interestingly if i set it myself
<Lathiat> and change it bac to default
<Lathiat> it works
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2167
<Tonio_> reviewers needed
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_: 
<Hobbsee> and Lure, i think
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: helloooooooooo
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> you run the kubuntu.no-ip.org repo?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, it is my personnal repo
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: a FYI - the universe wpasupplicant is overwriting your version, and the universe version does not work with knetworkmanager at all
<Tonio_> for tests only
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I know
<Hobbsee> yes, of course
<Tonio_> that's a problem
<Hobbsee> oh ok, i dindt know if you did :)
<Hobbsee> bump your version?
<Tonio_> does the universe one work with networkmanager also ?
<Tonio_> I assume no
<Hobbsee> dont know, i dont run gnome
<Tonio_> that's why wpasupplicant as to go in main
<Hobbsee> want me to ask?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: plz yes ;)
<Tonio_> but I think wpasupplicant in main is actually discussed
<Tonio_> because it is needed for networkmanager to work
<Tonio_> not to compile of course
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager itself doesn't use wpasupplicant
<Tonio_> networkmanager does
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager is just a frontend
<Hobbsee> ah...yes...and networkmanager is different from network-manager-gnome
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> networkmanager-gnome is just a frontend also
<Hobbsee> gotcha.  brain is kinda dead from work
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> network-manager is the base
<Hobbsee> yep, thougth so
<Hobbsee> and did you make some nice kubuntu-desktop packages that allowed you to run either kpowersave or klaptop as well?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: raphink did, and the packages are on my repo
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Hobbsee> :) i like having them work
<Tonio_> you have the list here
<Hobbsee> yes, i have it :P
<Tm_T> moin
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T 
<mornfall> raphink: i haven't found no more testers
<mornfall> only a big python flame
<mornfall> which was lame
<mornfall> i should stay away from python flames
<mornfall> Hobbsee!
* mornfall spots Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall 
* Hobbsee is spotted
<mornfall> Hobbsee: hello
<Hobbsee> is Hobbsee squared as well?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i am sure you want to test adept 1.91
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> what sort of testing?
<mornfall> compile and run
<mornfall> if you can spot some obvious RC bugs
<mornfall> :-)
* Hobbsee wonders what to install
* mornfall makes puppy eyes
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front_0.3.7.1.tar.gz and http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.91.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> both?
<Hobbsee> compile both, i take it?
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: yes, in the order pasted (first is build-dep of latter)
<Hobbsee> yep, gotcha
<mornfall> just run debuild on it
<mornfall> if it breaks, it's probably my fault
<freeflying> mornfall: 1.91 can not works too
* Hobbsee prepares to go after mornfall with a big stick
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no response on the wpasupplicant and networkmanager yet
<mornfall> freeflying: damn
<mornfall> freeflying: but since you already compiled it, can you try without scim?
<mornfall> freeflying: (and paste me the stdout/stderr with scim enabled?)
<freeflying> mornfall: will try it later 
<mornfall> freeflying: terminal output with scim? pretty please :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: out of curiousity, why isnt the directory inside the .tar.gz named correctly?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: probably because i make the tarball in a very hacky way :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> Hobbsee: riddell always fixes it for me ;-)
<Hobbsee> you didnt use the *gasp* evil program, did you?
<mornfall> i don't use program, i just run debuild in a hand-crafted checkout directory O:-)
<Hobbsee> you cant just rename the directory?
<mornfall> it's too complicated
<mornfall> i can't use the mv program
<mornfall> never recall the spelling
<mornfall> you know all that :-)
<Hobbsee> oh ok
* Hobbsee didnt know about any mv program, or has forgotten it
<mornfall> i will write a script one day
<mornfall> that will make proper tarballs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> or something :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: first one compiles
<mornfall> yay
* Hobbsee tries overriding the build depends for adept
<mornfall> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> so i dont have to install that stuff now, and can do it thru adept?
<mornfall> *blink*?
<mornfall> what build depends? :)
<Hobbsee> deps on kdelibs4-dev
<mornfall> it won't build without kdelibs4-dev
<Hobbsee> errors out without that package though - compiling, and installing again
<Hobbsee> other way around
<mornfall> obviously, you can't compile kde programs without kdelibs headers :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> you can try to override it
<Hobbsee> but it errored out over the xincludes
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> raphink: pingy pingy? :)
<mornfall> Riddell: or you
<raphink> pingu pingu
<Hobbsee> i guess i couldnt get it to build in a pbuilder...pity
<mornfall> raphink: how willing are you to fix the packages before uploading? :)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: oh?
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> how do you mean?
<raphink> the adept one you mean?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: because adept depends on the other, which pbuilder will not regard as installed
<mornfall> raphink: well, the things you do for packages that come from debian... appending ubuntu1 to version and such
<Hobbsee> and is not in repos
<raphink> my will depends more or less of the number of hours I stay awake in the day
<mornfall> Hobbsee: ah, right, usual pbuilder problem
<Hobbsee> yes
<mornfall> Hobbsee: there's a section on it in debian wiki
<raphink> mornfall: the general rule when syncing/merging packages from Debian are to keep the diff as small as possible
<Hobbsee> oh ok...i'll have to have a look
<mornfall> Hobbsee: http://wiki.debian.org/PbuilderTricks
<raphink> mornfall: so if it can be kept with no -0ubuntu1 it's better 
<mornfall> raphink: i don't know what Riddell does to the packages in fact
<mornfall> raphink: but it's a native package
<mornfall> raphink: so that's maybe why (you would have exactly same version as debian with different content)
<raphink> well if it builds in Dapper and we have no particular patch to apply to it, we just sync it
<raphink> is the package in Debian already?
<mornfall> not yet :)
<raphink> ok
<mornfall> and it will go to dapper first this time
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> so it's not a sync really
<raphink> it's more convenient when it enters debian first
<raphink> so we can measure the diff
<raphink> and be sure to stay as close to debian as possible
<raphink> it's less of a problem with adept since it's a package in main
<Hobbsee> cool!
<mornfall> raphink: well, you get from me the thing that will be uploaded to debian
<raphink> so we can deal with the diff more
<raphink> Hobbsee: what,
<raphink> ?
<mornfall> raphink: most of the time
<raphink> ok
<Hobbsee> raphink: refering to the link from mornfall 
<raphink> if you don't miind I'll have a look at it later mornfall
<raphink> cause I have to pack and go 
<raphink> and I'm not going to move if I stick to the comp like that
<mornfall> raphink: ok
<raphink> can you upload to revu and send me the link by email?
<mornfall> raphink: i may catch riddell in which case it'll be less work for you :)
<raphink> I'll look at it tonight or tomorrow if you don't mine
<raphink> s/mine/mind/
<mornfall> bah revu :|
<raphink> mornfall: or send me the packages if you prefer :)
<raphink> or send me a link to the packages on the net ;)
<mornfall> i'd have to go through the whole upload thing that way... i thought that's what sponsors are for :)
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> no
<mornfall> raphink: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front_0.3.7.1.tar.gz and http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.91.tar.gz
<raphink> on REVU I would just add your key to the keyring
<raphink> then you can upload what you want
<mornfall> i am joking
<raphink> mornfall: can you please send them by mail? it's more convenient :)
<mornfall> i mean, i would have to do the whole upload dance
<raphink> otherwise I'm sure to lose them ;)
<mornfall> raphink: links or tarballs?
<raphink> links
<raphink> to raphink@u.c
<raphink> and I promise I'll look at them this weekend
<mornfall> raphink: sent
<raphink> ty
<mornfall> raphink: i'll try to recall to mail you in case Riddell appears
<mornfall> and does the upload
<raphink> ok 
<raphink> I'll see it in dapper changes if that happens
<raphink> but right now I better hurry up 
<mornfall> laters :)
<raphink> I've got about 4 hours to drive
<raphink> ++
<mornfall> ouch
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i'll wait for your results with Riddell summoning =)
<mornfall> well i should be writing homeworks :|
<mornfall> lame
<Hobbsee> hee
<mornfall> yes?
<Hobbsee> both compile...
<mornfall> yay
<Hobbsee> could not find something...octet stream
<Hobbsee> mornfall: error message, after you put in kdesu adept:  
<Hobbsee> Could not find mime type
<Hobbsee> application/octet-stream
<mornfall> Hobbsee: yay
<Hobbsee> well, launching from the kmenu, with command of:  adept %i %m -caption "%c"
<Hobbsee> how's that yay?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it's a bug in kdesu/kubuntu/ubuntu not in adept :)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<mornfall> Hobbsee: but it would cause hangs at times
<mornfall> Hobbsee: before the fix that makes it pop up right away
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you can ignore it though
<Hobbsee> cool
<mornfall> Hobbsee: if you click it away adept will work ok
<Tonio_> hum........ knetworkmanager ftbfs because libs name are different in main than on my repo.....
<Tonio_> why did they change that ?
* mornfall suspects /var/kdecache-root/ksycoca is borked
<mornfall> Hobbsee: can you try running kdesu kbuildsycoca if it fixes the problem?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i will in a minute - just installing kde-devel now
<mornfall> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> and i'm pleased to see that it will install, without trying to upgrade packages
<Hobbsee> *upgrade other packages
<Hobbsee> mornfall: same thing.  seems to work fine.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: same thing = ?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: do you sometimes use adept? if yes, have you ever experienced the adept does not start problem?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: same thing, as in, i get the same error.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: after buildsycoca run?
<mornfall> interesting
<Hobbsee> occasonally, i do use it.  even today, it did not start first time
<mornfall> Hobbsee: which version?
<Tm_T> hum hum hum
<mornfall> Hobbsee: can you try reproducing it? and if it happens paste the stdout of it? (presuming you run it from terminal)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it would be a huge help -- i can't reproduce it at all :'(
<Hobbsee> mornfall: all of them
<Tm_T> 13:56:23 up 2 days, 19:45,  4 users,  load average: 9.15, 7.57, 5.88
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i mean, 1.91?
<Tm_T> now load average: 6.06, 5.14, 5.24
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yes, when i tested it out the first time.  i didnt run it thru terminal
<Hobbsee> after buildsycoca run, the error about octet stream is still ther,e yes
<mornfall> Hobbsee: can you try reproducing it in terminal? *please please*
<Hobbsee> trying - but it's being nice, and starting up properly now...
<Hobbsee> rebooting kde...
<mornfall> i want to get rid of this bug
* mornfall gives it few more tries trying to reproduce
<Hobbsee> damn thing
<mornfall> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> what is it about bugs, that lets them be reproducable the first time you boot, every time, but as soon as you *want* them to reproduce, tehy dont
<mornfall> Hobbsee: can you reproduce it without terminal?
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> maybe it just happened tom e?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> but, but... it did not deadlock
<mornfall> either it died right away, or i closed it without remembering
<mornfall> which is the likely scenario :\
<Hobbsee> mornfall: who knows.  this usually happens
<Hobbsee> but it's working now
<mornfall> Hobbsee: could you please look at your .xsession-errors?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it could have some trace of the nonstarting adept
<Hobbsee> mornfall: even with not being able to reproduce thru console
<Hobbsee> mornfall: nothing of interest there - cos i rebooted, and so lost teh old session error
<mornfall> damn
<mornfall> that's lame
<mornfall> adept starts up every single time for me
<mornfall> about ten times in a row
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> try a reboot, then starting it
<Hobbsee> once it starts once, it seems to always start up
<Tm_T> moin hapo 
<hapo> I would be interested in maintaining the package of an application that's not currently present in multiverse
<hapo> how much work would that involve?
<hapo> Tm_T: hejsan
<Tm_T> hmm, is there debian maintainer for it?
<hapo> an intresting question
<hapo> 
<Tm_T> because afaik it could simplify it a lot
<hapo> eh, +e
<Tm_T> like, all you need to do is repackage or so
<hapo> yup, as I've currently been doing with my unofficial packages
<hapo> however, I've done them from other unofficial ones
<hapo> that can be found on kmplayer's website
<Tm_T> let's see...
<Tm_T> AGH! debian.org is down again
<tvo> it's been announced on debian-devel, it will be down till 21 UTC iirc
<Hobbsee> ugh
<tvo> "This Saturday (2006-03-25) between 13:00 - 21:00 UTC, the debian.org machines hosted by HP are going down due to maintenance in their cage on the power systems."
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> I need to reactivate wifi :)
<Tonio_> back in 10 minutes
<Lure> Tonio_: ok
<freeflying> Lure: how about the new qt 
<Lure> freeflying: need to restart download - it got stalled...
<mornfall> Riddell: so
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.91.tar.gz
<mornfall> Riddell: i guess i won't make any further changes -- the tarball is updated to have the race fix in it
<mornfall> i very much hope it fixes the adept fails to start problems
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm not able to connect with knetworkmanager anymore.........
<Tonio_> seen that problem already?
<Lure> yes ;-)
<Lure> Did you remove wallet and rc file?
<Tonio_> what is the issue ?
<Tonio_> yep
<Lure> Then it is strange... WEP or WPA?
<Tonio_> Idid not remove wallet, but I purged knetworkmanager settings
<Tonio_> from the wallet ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: that is what I did also....
<Tonio_> wep
<Lure> did you remove knetwrokmanagerrc file?
<Lure> Tonio_: you cannot connect as it crashes (my report) or do you get asked for WEP key and then it does not work?
<Tonio_> no
<Lure> BTW, no new knm package in your repo - did you uplolad
<Tonio_> no prompt..........
<Lure> You should
<Tonio_> Lure: I will purge and reinstall everything, and see
<Tonio_> Lure: I uploaded yes
<Tonio_> network-manager-kde
<Tonio_> install this
<Tonio_> okay, I'm pruging all settings and reboot
<Tonio_> we'll see
<Lure> I had installed it before, but it does not upgrade now
<Tonio_> Lure: that's okay :)
<Tonio_> I just had to reboot
<Tonio_> so what's the bug you were talking about
<Tonio_> ?
<Lure> #knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at knetworkmanager for dialup
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think patching this will be quite impossible
<Tonio_> Riddell: methods for ading, appening, remove and connect to dialup connections are about everywhere in the code........;
<Tonio_> that would result a patch about impossible to maintain with updates.........
<Riddell> just remove dialup then
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok ;)
<Riddell> how does nm-applet do dialup?
<Riddell> "Kaffeine 0.8 released"  hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: it doesn't ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to test latest kaffeine
<Tonio_> Riddell: dialup connections is something specific to knetworkmanager/yast
<Tonio_> this is not in any other part of networkmanager
<Tonio_> that's why I would suggest to remove that ;)
<Riddell> "added: support for KDE 3.5's system:/ - patch by Christopher Martin "  ooh
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, please package it up
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's go ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a good news ;)
<Tonio_> kaffeine is the application for which system:/ is the most handicaping
<Tonio_> Riddell: if that works, shouldn't we consider removing my crappy patch ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> still an issue with kate, but well..... nobody's launching kate + 50 MB text files everyday ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: new adept working lovely for me, I'll upload
<verwilst> any idea when kopete 10.2 beta2 kubuntu debs will be out for dapper?
<Riddell> Tm_T sometimes makes them
<Tm_T> yeah, I should
<Tm_T> I try tomorrow, today I feel very sick
<mornfall> Riddell: cool
<mornfall> Riddell: i talked few people into testing it this time, so hopefully caught the silliest bugs :-)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I wonder...
<Tm_T> should I just play around with Kopete sources or do I need something from kdenetwork
<Tm_T> for puilding package
<Tm_T> b
<Tm_T> ...hey, looks like these drugs work, dizzy \o/
<Riddell> Tm_T: I assume they're releasing stand alone tars for kopete, so use that but make sure you use a compatible number scheme
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> yeah, as you told me to do one day
<Riddell> number it 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu1kopete1 or something
<Tm_T> any mirrors to http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ ?
<Tm_T> I assume that I should somewhat follow that ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, there's no patches we use? I think no... do we need sametime protocol support (novell groupware I think)
<Riddell> we have a separate kopete-meanwhile package for that
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Tm_T> hmm, and we can do separate jingle package then too?
* Tm_T likes jingle
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> but then we have to get back libortp0 (0.71)
<Tm_T> aye sir
<Riddell> Lure: did you test kde 3.5.2 on breezy?
<Lure> Riddell: not yet - need to nail down one k-n-m crash first
<Lure> I can do it later today (at least install and basic tests)
<Lure> If it does not work I will have at least a reason to install Dapper for work partition ;-)
<raphink> mornfall: Riddell uploaded adept right?
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<raphink> thanks :)
<raphink> sorry I couldn't do it, I really had to drive :)
<mornfall> raphink: right
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: pfiuuuuuuuuuu ! kaffeine requires lots of changes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I need to rewrite all patches, do I use the kubuntu_ prefix, or do I keep the actual names ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: add a kubuntu prefix
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> the display module still won't work 
<Riddell> is my usual way anyway, the debian maintainers will take it back when they package it
<Riddell> anyone had problems with amarok and taglib?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no debian sync for those packages no ?
<Tonio_> I mean "autosync"
<raphink> fabo: le module display marche chez toi?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> raphink: display module never worked on any of my computers
<raphink> it worked a few days ago here Tonio_
<raphink> and now it's broken again
<Tonio_> raphink: what about the "delay to shuddown screen" ?
<Tonio_> are you able to change it ?
<Tonio_> I can change it, when going back to settings after closing systemsettings, nothing changed
<Tonio_> the module launches, but that's the only thing it does for me ;)
<Tonio_> and yes, the module doesn't even launch actually
<Tonio_> raphink: unable to launch blabla
<Tonio_> that's what I get
<raphink> oui aussi
<Tonio_> tout pareil
<Tonio_> we need to ping _Sime_
<raphink> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getNeedVideoRam'
<raphink> error: *** runFunction failure
<raphink> or fabo
<_Sime_> hey
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hello ;)
<raphink> hi _Sime_
<_Sime_> whatsup?
<raphink> _Sime_: it seems to me like the display module was fixed a few days ago
<raphink> and it is broken again now
<_Sime_> it might just not be fixed for you. ;-)
<raphink> nope 
<raphink> it was fixed a few days ago on this machine
<raphink> and it's broken for tonio too
<raphink> _Sime_: can you test please?
<raphink> _Sime_: http://pastebin.com/621895
<raphink> and I'm totally up-to-date
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I can confirm
<_Sime_> Tonio_: same problem?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yep
<Tonio_> _Sime_: exactly the same, and I don't run a ppc architecture, but an i386 one
<_Sime_> mmm
<raphink> _Sime_: did  you test ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I don't have exactly the same output
<Tonio_> here is my one : 
<Tonio_> _Sime_: http://pastebin.com/621911
<Tonio_> a bit different, but same result ^^
<_Sime_> Tonio_: email me your xorg.conf, there appears to be a bad character in it.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay
<Tonio_> _Sime_: email address plz ?
<_Sime_> simon@simonzone.com
<raphink> I don't have the unicode error
<_Sime_> raphink: yes, I see that. What is your email address?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: email gone
<raphink> I have an attributeerror instead
<raphink> _Sime_: raphink@u.c
<Tonio_> but my xorg.conf works perfectly ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you working on kaffeine 0.8?
<raphink> I also get error messages on the sharing section. can you confirm tonio?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;)
<Tonio_> there are many little things to clean, like xpm file etc......
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be okay in 30 minutes
<Riddell> cool, thanks, I'll wait and batch my upstream version freeze exception requests then
<raphink> Tonio_: tu as une erreur quand tu cliques sur "sharing" dans systemsettings?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> raphink: je te dis ca
<raphink> ok
<raphink> moi j'ai
<raphink> Impossible de trouver le module   .
<Tonio_> raphink: unable to find module << >>
<raphink> Impossible de trouver le module   .
<Tonio_> :)
<raphink> oui
<raphink> et il me le refais
<raphink> quand je clique sur les onglets Lisa et lan:/ ioslave
<raphink> enfin dmon lisa
<Tonio_> raphink: tout pareil
<apachelogger> raphink: hi, if there is a new version of kblogger which fixes the blogger.com issue, is it possible to get into dapper?
<raphink> oki
<raphink> apachelogger: request an UVF exception
<raphink> see the ubuntu-motu ML for instructions
<apachelogger> ok, thx
<raphink> Tonio_: ok this is a problem with the lanbrowser module it seems
<raphink> i'll check it
<_Sime_> Tonio_: did you reinstall dapper recently?
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> _Sime_: not myself
<Tonio_> _Sime_: my installation is about one month
<_Sime_> Tonio_: did you use accented chars in xorg.conf? or did the installer do that?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: the installer does that unfortunately
<Tonio_> I know that's not nice at all.......;
<_Sime_> Tonio_: was that always so? or was it recently changed?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: that was always
<raphink> _Sime_: the module was fixed for me a few days ago
<raphink> then yesterday it was broken again
<raphink> not sure when it happened
<Tonio_> xorg installer uses "carte video gnrique"
<Tonio_> and that causes crappy xorg.conf
<_Sime_> raphink: did you get my mail?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> not yet
<Tonio_> raphink: do you confirm you already saw that with xorg configurator ?
<raphink> huh?
<Tonio_>         Identifier      "cran gnrique"
<Tonio_> raphink: something like that
<_Sime_> raphink: ok, this time I
<Tonio_> it is not nice to have accents in a config file.....
<raphink> mhm
<_Sime_> raphink: I've got the address right.
<raphink> I don't have the unicode error Tonio_
<_Sime_> Tonio_: 0.6.3 should be able to handle it.
<raphink> ok wait a min 
<raphink> I'm gonna track this LISa bug in kcontrol
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I can reproduce your problem here BTW.
<raphink> for a short while, before I got out ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: cool ;)
<raphink> _Sime_: sent back
<raphink> very nice idea to make such a program :)
<Lure> Riddell: kwin just crashed on console switch with keyboard (KDE 3.5.2)
<_Sime_> raphink: thanks.
<raphink> :)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: there is something dumb happening in python's csv module.... :-/ I've opened the file with right encoding but BOOM! I'll work it out.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay, thanks :)
<_Sime_> raphink: what are you running dapper on?
<raphink> powerbook g4
* _Sime_ tries to hold back the tears.
<raphink> :(
<raphink> aaaww :(
<raphink> _Sime_: I'm sorry, it just worked 3 days ago I'm sure
<raphink> now it says the module can't be found
<_Sime_> raphink: all your old xorg.conf file are backed up in /etc/X11/
<_Sime_> raphink: maybe you can see what has changed in the last few days.
<raphink> you think this is ap roblem with xorg ?
<_Sime_> maybe
<_Sime_> with the data you sent me I can probably reproduce the exception here.
<raphink> ok
<raphink> lets see
<_Sime_> but first it is time to go do the food thing.
<raphink> I have no xorg.conf backup
<Riddell> Lure: can you reproduce that crash?
<raphink> and the creation date of the current one is from 15 days ago
<Riddell> Lure: 3.5.2 installed ok otherwise?
<raphink> i.e. when I installed dapper on this machine
<raphink> so it hasn't be changed
<raphink> hence I doubt this is it _Sime_
<Lure> Riddell: yes 3.5.2 installed fine and running w/o any noticable problems.
<Riddell> Lure: great, many thanks
<Riddell> Lure: could you test koffice 1.5 rc1 as well?
<Lure> I now has also freeflying's qt - this might be an issue, but I can also downgrade if you think needed
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15rc1/ breezy main
<Riddell> nah, new qt needs testing too
<Lure> Riddell: I do not use koffice, but can install... ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: BTW, this crash was on dapper (did not boot into breezy yet) and before I installed qt 
<Lure> Riddell: one thing I noticed after login qith new qt - tray icons were updated very visible - never noticed it before
<Lure> like they would be refreshed several times (too many times), when new icons were added
<Lure> will pay attention next time I log in
<Riddell> Lure: so you only tested 3.5.2 on dapper?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, up to now 
<Riddell> it's breezy that needs testing
<Lure> Riddell: will do today.
<Lure> BTW, this switch-desktop-slowness due to (probably) crystal is making me nervous
<Riddell> I've not had that problem, can you turn off crystal kwin deco to make sure that's what it is?
<raphink> Riddell: confirmed and filed a long time ago 
<raphink> for ppc
<raphink> and when I say it is slow, I really mean it
<raphink> it freezes everything
<raphink> including the keyboard
<raphink> for 5 minutes when I start KDE
<raphink> and it's due to the crystal win deco _exclusively_
<raphink> I checked it 
<raphink> furthermore, as some people pointed on forums and blogs, this deco resembles the vista one too much
<raphink> which is another point against using it ;)
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> gtg
<raphink> later guys 
* luka74 is Lure ;-)
<luka74> Riddell: slowdown is only with new login session immedeately after login
<luka74> first click on another desktop is fast, but then immediate click on another desktop takes 15 sec or so
<luka74> Then my machine hangs on End session (ATI), so I had to reboot and now downloading kde 3.5.2
<luka74> Riddell: is it OK that packages are not signed (brezzy kde 3.5.2)?
<luka74> and actually I have koffice1.5beta1 on my breezy (not really used), so I can try to upgrade too
<luka74> can you repeat the repository URL again?
<Riddell> luka74: packages should be signed (by me)
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-15rc1/ breezy main
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main
<luka74> they are not - have downloaded your key again
<luka74> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<luka74> I did install key again as described here:
<luka74> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-amarok-beta2.php
<luka74> (this was last announcement on kubuntu.org where your key is mentioned)
<Riddell> hmm, confirmed
<Lure> Tonio_: I am trying to get pbuilder on my breezy (while waiting for 3.5.2 to install)
<Lure> sudo pbuilder create --distribution dapper 
<Lure> this fails with debootstrap error
<Lure> I am going through the steps described in PbuilderHowto (wiki)
<Riddell> you need debootstrap from dapper to build a dapper chroot
<Lure> OK, then I will just do it in dapper - I just tried to get used to while waiting...
<Riddell> archive signing should be fixed now
<Lure> Riddell: 3.5.2 installed - no scary messages, only this one worth mentioning:
<Lure> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/kde3/magic': Directory not empty
<Lure> will now upgrade also koffice and then reboot to test
<Lure> Riddell: got this from apt-get update when added koffice-15rc1 repository
<Lure> W: Conflicting distribution: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release (expected breezy but got dapper)
<Lure> ugly...
<Lure> has nothing to do with koffice - also get this without that repo...
<Lure> not sure what could have caused this (beside kde3.5.2 or my try with pbuilder)
<Lure> in my /e/a/sources.list, I have standard repos (with si. prefix) + backports + amarok-1.3.8 + wine
<Lure> all have breezy (wine has binary/), no mention of dapper
<Lure> maybe your authentication fix? ;-)
<Riddell> hang on a sec
<Riddell> should be fixed now
<Lure> Riddell: new one:
<Lure> : GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A506E6D4DD4D5088 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> ok fixed
<Riddell> not sure what caused that
<Lure> Riddell: ok now, koffice upgrade in process (did not complain about not being signed)
<Riddell> phew :)
<verwilst> oh, kaffeine 0.8 is out?
<Riddell> apparantly so, quite a silly time for it to be put out
<verwilst> why's that? :)
<Riddell> there's a pending security update for kaffeine
<verwilst> oh
<verwilst> and it's fixed in 0.8?
* verwilst hopes it'll fix bug 5346
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5346 in kaffeine "Kaffeine crashes konqueror when trying to play embedded movies" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5346
<Riddell> I think everyone will be hoping that
<verwilst> annoying bug eh :d
* Lure rebooting into new shiny Breezy KDE 3.5.2... ;-)
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> ah hah!
<Riddell> Lure: success?
<Lure> Riddell: so far, so good...
* Lure testing programs I need on Monday to do the work... ;-)
<Riddell> koshell working?
<Lure> Riddell: it comes up, not sure what it should do... ;-)
<Lure> I just used kword/kspread and krita until now
<Riddell> Lure: start a new kword document or something
<Lure> started one of each, looks good...
<Riddell> great, thanks for that Lure 
<Lure> actually, koffice look really nice - great improvement from 1.4
<Lure> will it get into dapper?
<Riddell> no idea
<Lure> otherwise my key apps still work as expected (kontact (could not test imap), konqi, kopete, konversation, ...)
<Lure> Riddell: anything else you would like me to test on breezy? otherwise I will go to dapper to fix knm
<Lure> if anything pops up, you will here from me next week (I have to work on this breezy, you know ;-))
<Riddell> Lure: I think that's all the testing needed for now
<Lure> ok, be back after reboot
<Tonio_> Riddell: kaffeine packages okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: gui changes a LOT
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange feeling in some point........
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanna test ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> anyone running kde 3.5.1 able to test something?
<Tonio_> Riddell: gonna eat, but I can test what you want in 15 minutes
<Lure> Riddell: back on dapper and can confirm that crystal is responsible for slowness (app start, desktop switch)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can install new kaffeine using my repo
<Riddell> Tonio_: URL?
<Riddell> Lure: I've e-mailed the author
<Lure> I have now Platik and Dapper is snappy again - I almost forgot the feeling...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/
<Tonio_> Lure: using a ppc ?
<Lure> no, i386
<Tonio_> hum, I don't have problems with crystal
<Tonio_> Lure: talking about the window decoration ?
<Lure> Tonio_: do a new login session, click on another desktop, followed with click on third desktop
<Lure> on my system first switch of desktop, then it is 15 sec delay
<Tonio_> hum, will test :)
<Lure> and each app startup is slower by a sec or so (just first time I would say)
<Lure> just switch to Plastik and you will notice the difference
<Tonio_> Riddell: system:/home causes the issue anyway.........; kaffeine 0.8 doesn't resolve anything.........
<Lure> Tonio_: :-(
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, do i need to subscribe to each bug individually in malone or there's some trick i missed?
<Lure> mornfall: you can subscribe a package
* Tonio_ out for 30 minutes ;)
<Lure> when you browse and have source URL of you package, just add /+subscribe
* mornfall frowns at the sidebars moving to different places every click
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+subscribe
<mornfall> okey, it is under bugmail
* Lure agrees about sidebars
<mornfall> now if only this thing could remember my sort settings
<mornfall> clicking few times totally confuses me every time
* Tonio_ doesn't like new kaffeine gui.......
<mornfall> because it reorders the bugs while i don't look
<mornfall> :|
<Riddell> mornfall: you can subscribe to a package (although it won't subribe you to existing reports, only new ones)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't get kaffeint to play anything
<mornfall> oh lord
<Lure> Riddell: but you can nicely go to package list of bugs
<mornfall> i will just hope the bugmail thing works
<Tonio_> Riddell: strange, works for me.......
<Tonio_> did you remove kaffeinerc ?
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/people/lure/+packagebugs
<mornfall> can anyone give me a hint on how to add columns to the bug list?
<mornfall> i must be utterly clueless :|
<Lure> mornfall: nice try... ;-) this is not bugzilla...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just opened an avi/xvid file, an ogm file, an wmv file, and everything is nice.......
<mornfall> i know it's not bugzilla
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you install the new kaffeine-xine ????
<mornfall> Lure: but a custom bug view is a fairly basic thing
<mornfall> Lure: like, what you do when you have 200 bugs?
<Lure> mornfall: cry?
<Riddell> Tonio_: installing kaffeine-xine fixes it, we need kaffeine to depend on a versioned kaffeine-xine
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;) I would have done the oposite :) making kaffeine-xine depending kaffeine
<Tonio_> Riddell: doing that right now
<Tonio_> but first, gonna eat or I will die :)
<Lure> Riddell: interesting - in my case kaffeine-xine was auto upgraded
<Lure> you did not have it installed before?
<Tonio_> Lure: I think riddell didn't upgrade using my repo, and simply installed "kaffeine"
<Tonio_> that's the reason
<Tonio_> actually kaffeine-xine depends on kaffeine, but not the oposite
<Lure> ok, I got it for free as I use your repo for nm
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: so if you update, that works
<Riddell> hmm, news.bbc.co.uk media player doesn't want to work for me with new kaffeine
<Lure> should it depend the opposite? what if you use gstreamer?
<Riddell> crashes konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will make deep tests toonight
<Riddell> Lure: if we get the gstreamer plugin again it should depend on kaffine-xine | kaffeine-gstreamer
<Lure> Riddell: got it!
<Riddell> ah, we want kaffeine-xine to depend on = kaffeine version not >=
<mornfall> trac is not optimal but it seems to be a lot better anyway
<mornfall> and it's in python
<verwilst> well
<Lure> Tonio_: you should probably remove nm-applet/knetworkmanager packages - or not?
<verwilst> i love the work you guys keep pouring into kubuntu!
<verwilst> so keep up the good work!
<verwilst> now i'm going to a friend's birthday party
<verwilst> wish me luck on finding some nice girls
<verwilst> :d
<verwilst> ;)
<verwilst> ( i congratulated you guys, it's the least you can do in return! )
<verwilst> hehe ;)
<sebas> Girls only distract from coding.
<verwilst> well, i usually have the opposite :p
<verwilst> i'm more productive when i have a girl
<verwilst> :p
<verwilst> not in quantity, but in quality ;)
<sebas> Mine is away for the weekend, a friend has come by and we're hacking along.
<verwilst> cool :)
<sebas> Yeah :)
<verwilst> anyways, got to run, 2 minutes left to be at a friend's house! :p
<sebas> hf :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: eating and making the changes
<mornfall> Tonio_: that may end up with messed up keyboard ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: does news.bbc video work for you?
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: crashes
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://jt.france2.fr/13h/
<Tonio_> french news work for me :)
<Tonio_> we need to test a few other video websites
<Riddell> yeah but who needs the french news, it's all just more riots :)
<Lure> mornfall: is "could not find mime/type" with adept 1.91 expected?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^_^
<Tonio_> Riddell: well videos work on lots of websites for me, but konqueror is generally crashing when changing page
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I confirm it doesn't work on news.bbc
<Riddell> working but crashing when changing page is normal
<Riddell> news.bbc worked with 0.7 though
<Riddell> kmplayer works fine with news.bbc on the other hand
<Riddell> although the kmplayer standalone user interface is not great
<mornfall> Lure: only if your system is broken :)
<Riddell> hapo: kmplayer-app isn't needed and kmplayer package is empty
<mornfall> Lure: but otherwise yes
<Tonio_> kmplayer is way better for embedded videos
<mornfall> Lure: tell Riddell 
<mornfall> Lure: i told him ;-)
<toma> kmplayer rocks
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't the god solution having both ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hardly ideal but maybe we should do that
<Tonio_> kmplayer for streaming and kaffeine for local ?
<Lure> Riddell: my system is broken (confirmed by mornfall) ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: I can't recreate that problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: when I'm saying "ideal" I mean "regarding bugs, the ideal blabla" ;)
<Riddell> which is a pain
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I'm not convinced by this latest kmplayer........;
<Tonio_> gui is "strange" on smoe points, and all those encoding functions are not of any use, and duplicate already insalled stuff...
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> I don't see, in fact, what is "better" with this version........
<mornfall> Riddell: happens on many systems... hobbsee would confirm if she was there
<Riddell> Tonio_: kmplayer or kaffeine?
<Tonio_> kaffeine
<Riddell> Tonio_: so lets stay with kaffine 0.7 I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: waiting for dapper+1, I think that's better
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we should consider kmplayer for konqueror :)
<Tonio_> which is really, really great
* Tonio_ just saw he wrote "kmplayer".... sorry Riddell :)
<mornfall> Lure: anything else with new adept? :-)
<mornfall> Lure: hammer on it
<mornfall> especially if you own some sort of AMD cpu
<mornfall> sempron = best
<Tonio_> Could not find mime type
<Tonio_> application/octet-stream
<mornfall> Tonio_: tell Riddell 
<Tonio_> I have that too Lure ;)
<Lure> mornfall: it seems to start faster - I am more apt-get user,
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm lure's issue, just upgraded and adept doesn't work anymore
<Lure> mornfall: I have i386
<Riddell> wah
<mornfall> Tonio_: huh? :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: it should work
<Lure> Tonio_: doesn't work or just warning
<mornfall> Tonio_: just dismiss the dialog
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes, after the error, it works (second try)
<mornfall> Tonio_: what happened in the first try?
<Tonio_> Lure: I though doesn't work, but next attempts, it is just warning
<mornfall> damnit what happened first time
<Tonio_> mornfall: error message and nothing happened....... I had to relaunch adept
<mornfall> Tonio_: please recover your .xsession-errors before its late
<mornfall> i need the data
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay
<mornfall> as much as i can get that is
<Lure> mornfall: is adept updater gone - I just see adept in system menu (and adept notifier)
<mornfall> Lure: it's available through notifier only
<mornfall> Lure: i did not invent that
<Lure> make sense...
<Tonio_> mornfall: I backed it up :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: but don't consider my computer as an example, I did so many tests that my profile is completly crappy
<mornfall> Tonio_: it should not hang at start anyway
<mornfall> Tonio_: if you can extract the relevant output and paste it, i would be happy :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: let me have a look :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: i spent hours hunting down those damn elusive startup bugs
<mornfall> if there's some left i want to know about it
<Tonio_> mornfall: I know kdesu isn't your best friend ;)
<mornfall> problem is that it never happens on my machine
<mornfall> not with sudo, not with upstream kdesu and not with kubuntu kdesu
<Tonio_> mornfall: guess what ? :)
<Tonio_> no pb with sudo adept
<mornfall> what? :-)
<mornfall> Tonio_: that's nothing new
<mornfall> Tonio_: the problem is in root's ksycoca i bet
<mornfall> Tonio_: but that's besides the point, there's a different issue that causes startup problems
<mornfall> i have probably fixed a kdbgstream related deadlock
<Tonio_> mornfall: good news ;)
<mornfall> but if there's something left, it could use fixing :)
<Tonio_> adept %i %m -caption "%c" -> mime problem
<Tonio_> kdesu adept -> no problem
<Tonio_> mornfall:  I would suggest simply patching the desktop file
<Tonio_> mornfall: no ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: what about %m?
<mornfall> Tonio_: can you remove it and retry?
<Tonio_> yes
<mornfall> Tonio_: %i and -caption is fairly useful
<mornfall> %m is useless relict on the other hand :-))
<Tonio_> mornfall: no, still the problem
<mornfall> Tonio_: oh yew
<Tonio_> but simply "kdesu adept" is perfect
<mornfall> Tonio_: i would like to have the faulty component fixed :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: why not simply using this ?
<Tonio_> mornfall: testing option by option :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: sudo --icon adept -caption works or breaks?
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> sudo adept ...
<Tonio_> mornfall: so here is the point :
<Tonio_> kdesu adept in K menu works for me
<Tonio_> but "adept" and "use different user" checked, doesn't work :)
<mornfall> hah
* mornfall bets this is causing some headaches with admin mode of kcm modules as well
<mornfall> either way, if this doesn't get fixed till rc, i'll flip it for rc
<mornfall> in .desktop
<mornfall> Tonio_: so now for the hang :)
<mornfall> or crash
<mornfall> or what it was
<mornfall> that's more interesting
* mornfall is wondering how to motivate people
<toma> i'm motivated
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay, tests finished
<Tonio_> mornfall: ALL options are faulty :)
<Tonio_> only "adept" with no option works
<mornfall> i can promise beers for important info leading to bug resolution :-)
<Tonio_> adept  %i, adept  %m or adept "%c"
<Tonio_> all of that is creating the issue
* mornfall blames kdesu
<mornfall> as usual ;-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: what is the need of those options in fact ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: translated captions for one i think
<mornfall> Tonio_: and overriding app icons in .desktop file
<Tonio_> but what actually uses it ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: it's standard kde
<Tonio_> simple "adept" works exactly the same for me........
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay
<mornfall> Tonio_: the app with such desktop file will get the desktop's icon and caption
<mornfall> Tonio_: makes customisation easier
<mornfall> Tonio_: (without the options, you would have to change binaries)
<Riddell> "Accepted network-manager 0.6.1-0ubuntu1"
<Riddell> Tonio_: when can we upload knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is wpasupplicant in main now ? cause the actuall nm package ftbfs without wpasupplicant
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can ust now :)
<Tonio_> as long as I'm sure it builds correctly ;)
<Riddell> wpasupplicant is in main
<Lure> Riddell: did n-m build? 
<Lure> ok, then it probably went through...
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/network-manager/0.6.1-0ubuntu1  dep-wait
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing knm build now, and if it is okay, we can upload it
<Tonio_> mornfall: adept-_installer craches very often for me actually........
<mornfall> uhmh
<mornfall> that'd be first ever reported crash in _installer
<Tonio_> mornfall: I will recreate my profile........ it is too crappy
<mornfall> Tonio_: get me details *before* that
<mornfall> even if the profile is borked the data is valuable
<mornfall> borked profile may expose otherwise hard to reproduce bugs
<Tonio_> mornfall: simply clicking in it a few times and then the windows dissapears
<Tonio_> mornfall: no error message, nothing
<mornfall> Tonio_: backtrace? sudo gdb adept_installer to run it
<Tonio_> mornfall: testing
* mornfall tries reproducing
<mornfall> still no crash
<Tonio_> mornfall: just craches
<Tonio_> mornfall: about 50 clicks needed ;)
* mornfall has a theory
<mornfall> right
<mornfall> Tonio_: culprit -- back to program selection
<Tonio_> culprit ?
<mornfall>       n : someone who perpetrates wrongdoing [syn: {perpetrator}] 
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> anyhow, i now know where the problem is
<Tonio_> mornfall: it mostly happen when changing the application selection from kde to gnome or the oposite
* mornfall test-compiles fix
<mornfall> Tonio_: it will happen after applying changes reliably -- only matter of time
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay ;)
<mornfall> as usual a stupid bug
<mornfall> i'll hopefully have a patch in 5 minutes or so
<Tonio_> Riddell: libnm-util-dev missing, and knetworkmanager doesn't build
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have to wait for network-manager to be built
<Riddell> ok, fair enough
<Riddell> would be cool to have knetworkmanager in for flight 6
<jtshaw> Tonio_: I'm finally getting to looking at the system:// thing...
<Tonio_> jtshaw: ok cool ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be okay for tomorrow, we just need nm to be built
* mornfall wonders if Riddell could add a patch and make 1.91ubuntu2 :-)
<mornfall> (once i test the patch)
<mornfall> and it turns out to work :))
<Tonio_> Riddell: about flight 6, do you think about adding knm by default ?
<Tonio_> jtshaw: that's a vey annoying bug ;)
<Tonio_> jtshaw: have you well understood what is needed exactly ? I haven't been very clear this afternoon I think
<mornfall> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/36639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36639 in ept adept "Kubuntu 6.04 DapperAdept Manager not always accessible" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mornfall> ^^ what should i make out of that?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, can upload a fix
<jtshaw> Tonio_: More explination couldn't hurt
* Lure built first package with pbuilder 
<jtshaw> Tonio_: Your patch is in the patch file already right? (my internet connection is being slow.. source package is still downloading...)
<Lure> jtshaw: Tonio_ left....
<jtshaw> opps...
<Riddell> Lure gets the beastie master of the day award
<Lure> Riddell: since Tonio_ is not here - what is the fastest way to get debug build (-g) of the package 
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll follow ubuntu for where we install network-manager
<Riddell> which is currently on live and ship
<Lure> Riddell: ;-) only when I know how to build debug builds...
<Lure> df
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: which -g package needed ?
<Lure> knm
<Lure> I would think I can pass CFLAGS=-g somehow
<Tonio_> you need a debug version ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> hum, need to check sources for this, but I can do it
<Lure> I thought this is the same for all packages...
<Tonio_> Lure: it is a configure option, I can build the package if you want
<Lure> Tonio_: I would rather do it myself in case I need multiple tries...
<jtshaw> Tonio_: Is there a bug report with on launchpad with the full description of the problem?
<Tonio_> lure : CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS are set to "-g -Wall -O2" by default. (from cdbs documentation)
<Tonio_> but adding this : COMMON_CONFIGURE_FLAGS := --debug
<Tonio_> could dothe job
<Tonio_> jtshaw: there are so many ;)
<Tonio_> jtshaw: want a resume in private ?
<Tonio_> that'll be easier
<Tonio_> Lure: so -g option is the default........
<jtshaw> tonio_ sure
<Lure> Tonio_: interesting, why I did not get stack trace with that crash - will start from fresh knm install again
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks.
<Tonio_> Lure: add the --debug configure option in rules
<Lure> Tonio_: BTW, you should update chaneglog (still note about of noVPN)
<Tonio_> Added patches/kubuntu_02_noVPN.patch to remove vpn support
<Tonio_> what's the problem ?
<Tonio_> the patch is still there :)
<Tonio_> did we actually make vpn working ?
<Lure> but we should remove it - n-m has VPN support
<Lure> but you are right, we need to wait for n-m build, then we can test our build
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> vpn working ?
<Tonio_> interesting
<Lure> exactly - Keybuk decided tha VPN is not an issue anymore and included it
<Lure> we were all suprised
<Tonio_> great ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: updating the package
<Tonio_> thanks for the info
<Lure> Tonio_: will not build unless you have n-m-dev from offical repo (with VPN headers)
<Lure> I have compiled it myself manually today w/o problems (no patches at all)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's wy I updated source package only :)
<Tonio_> Lure: how many hours is the cycle for packages to be build ?
<Tonio_> 6 hours I think ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want a knetworkmanager entry in the kmenu ? or do I hide it like adept_updater -as it autostarts)
<Riddell> hide it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Lure_> Tonio_: stack trace is there (not sure where I was looking last time)
<Lure_> Dialog crashes on QDialog::show
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Lure_> I suspect dialog is not properly constructed for my case (WPA2-PSK)
<Lure_> will also send stack trace to Timo (author)
<Lure_> Tonio_: nice, it does not crash under valgrind
<Lure_> but luckily, valgrind has lot's to tell about him... ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-31
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-cache-relead-fix.patch -- when you get around to it... it was a fairly stupid thing, i completely forgot about cache reload issues
<mornfall> Riddell: (and sorry it took this long, had to do other things)
<mornfall> Tonio_: if you don't have anything better to do, you could maybe test the fix? :] 
<mornfall> when is next flight, btw?
<mornfall> and me, now...
<mornfall> i guess i'll put myself to bed
<Riddell> mornfall: thanks, will upload
<Riddell> mornfall: next flight expected mid-week
<mornfall> thanks, goodnight
<Tonio_> mornfall: testing :)
<Riddell> hello reconciliation 
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<raphink> mornfall: ping
<raphink> Tonio_: ping
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> just a short question
<jeroenvrp> cause i'm confused
<jeroenvrp> will dapper be released in april (6.04) or june (6.06)??
<crimsun> the latter
<jeroenvrp> oooh
<jeroenvrp> crimsun: why is that??
<jeroenvrp> is there a page discribing this?
<raphink> it is so because it has been decided so
<raphink> some time ago
<jeroenvrp> raphink: yes I understand, but why?
<raphink> two meetings were held with the community
<raphink> that got to an agreement on pushing it 6 weeks forward
<raphink> for many reasons
<raphink> :)
<raphink> polishing, tracking bugs is one
<raphink> asian languages support is another one
<raphink> since we now have scim/skim 
<raphink> and the Indian and Chinese communities are growing fast
<raphink> and represent a potentially huge market yet to be taken
<jeroenvrp> ok I understand
<raphink> certifications is a third reasons
<jeroenvrp> is this a Kubuntu issue or is this Ubuntu-wide?
<raphink> since certifications like LSB can't be gotten once the distro is frozen
<raphink> cause modificiations in the kernel or libc6 might be required for ex
<raphink> jeroenvrp: this is ubuntu-wide
<jeroenvrp> ok, so amarok 1.4 will be incluede
<raphink> not at all kubuntu specific
<raphink> no
<jeroenvrp> and kde 3.5.* extra stable
<raphink> I don't think so
<raphink> the feature freezy has not been pushed 
<jeroenvrp> raphink: mmm thats a shame
<raphink> s/freezy/freeze/
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<raphink> jeroenvrp: well the goal is to polish
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<raphink> adding more unstable apps doesn't help
<jeroenvrp> yeah I understand, but 1.4 is much more stable
<jeroenvrp> even the betas
<raphink> jeroenvrp: then we might get it in
<jeroenvrp> hopefully
<raphink> if there's a UVFe requested
<raphink> and if it's accepted
<raphink> I know jpatrick already packaged it
<raphink> but I don't know if a UVFer was filed for it
<jeroenvrp> raphink: I will make sure, it will be included :-0
<raphink> you can't make sure :p
<raphink> you're not the one deciding about this
<raphink> nor am I
<jeroenvrp> raphink: off course not, i'm just obne of the many
<jeroenvrp> its about a balance
<raphink> of the many what?
<jeroenvrp> of (k)ubuntu-users/testers
<raphink> users & testers don't decide what's inside next release
<raphink> ;)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: off course not
<raphink> not even devs directly
<raphink> ;)
<jeroenvrp> balance: we should make a difference between system-apps and desktop-apps, regarding stable/unstable
<raphink> since we're in feature freeze, we try to avoid adding unstability to the system as much as possible
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> bugs are easier to find in system apps
<jeroenvrp> thats just my opinion
<raphink> we're more likely to find and fix a bug in a new version of a system app 
<Tonio_> raphink: pong ?
<raphink> imo
<raphink> Tonio_: ah :)
<raphink> tu dors pas ?
<raphink> Tonio_: j'ai retouch quelques fichiers po
<jeroenvrp> raphink: off course, but people want to have their dekstop on the edge
<jeroenvrp> snap hier niks vam
<raphink> je me demandais qui a upload dans le svn pour toi la dernire fois ?
<jeroenvrp> n
<jeroenvrp> beginnen ze frans te lullen
<raphink> jeroenvrp: sorry?
<jeroenvrp> ach ja
<toma> jeroenvrp: zo moeilijk is dat toch niet?
<jeroenvrp> haha
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> ja echt
<toma> ;-)
<jeroenvrp> toma: I thought let join the language-party
<Tonio_> raphink: fichiers .po de koiktece ?
<jeroenvrp> zeker belgen :-)
<raphink> van hou je niet frans jeroenvrp?
<raphink> Tonio_: systemsettings et adept
<jeroenvrp> raphink: ik hou van elke taal
<toma> raphink: ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<toma> thats hilarious
<raphink> toma: wat is ?
<raphink> jeroenvrp: I might move to brussels soon, I better practice ;)
<toma> van hou je niet frans 
<Tonio_> raphink: kool ;)
<toma> raphink: is that bablefish?
<jeroenvrp> another question:
<raphink> Tonio_: j'ai modif certaines de tes trads
<raphink> toma: huh?
<raphink> toma: no it's me :p
<raphink> I never use translators :p
<jeroenvrp> if dapper will be out, will it be easy to modify the install cd/dvd
<jeroenvrp> ?
<raphink> toma: but I don't speak dutch properly I know :p
<raphink> willing to learn though
<jeroenvrp> raphink: you are doing ok
<raphink> jeroenvrp: accoring to toma, I'm not doing better than babelfish
<toma> "hou je niet van frans " is better
<Tonio_> raphink: st pourrites mes trads ?
<jeroenvrp> raphink: Bablefish on the fly :-)
<toma> raphink: its just a typical error
<raphink> Tonio_: non mais je prfre Prfrences Systme que Paramtres Systme
<jeroenvrp> I only speak  Dutch and English, and I can understand German and Frisian
<raphink> c'est ce que MacOS utilise
<raphink> toma: ok :)
<toma> raphink: but joining kde-nl will get uou up to speed in notime
<raphink> frisian ?
<raphink> toma: hehe :)
<toma> ;-)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: yes frisian
<raphink> echt toma, dat is richtig
<raphink> wat is frisian jeroenvrp?
<jeroenvrp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frisian_language
<raphink> is dat duits?
<jeroenvrp> actually http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Frisian_language as spoken in the Neherlands
<raphink> ok
<jeroenvrp> raphink: no Duits=German
<raphink> ja, ik wist dat :)
<raphink> (is wist ok ?)
<toma> yep
<raphink> not sure
<jeroenvrp> there is vene a KDE and Firefox project in Frisian
<raphink> ah interestiing
<raphink> there are so many languages in Europe :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: where are you from
<toma> the kde-nl translation leader is frisian
<raphink> jeroenvrp: ik ben frans :)
<raphink> van Paris :)
<jeroenvrp> ah
<raphink> en ik ben in Paris nu :)
<toma> waarom spreek je nederlands?
<raphink> 1) I love languages
<raphink> 2) my best friend lives in den Haag
<raphink> 3) I'm more and more thinking of heading north
<raphink> that gives a few reasons to know it ;)
<raphink> actually I mostly learned it by spending time in Holland
<toma> inderdaad
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> esp last month
<raphink> well a month and a half ago
<raphink> I spent almost 3 weeks in the den Haag
<toma> colddddd
<raphink> and I've been fighting to have entire talks with people in NL
<raphink> even when they tried to answer me in english :p
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> of course they immediatly see I'm not dutch from my accent
<raphink> so my small victories are to have an entire (even if short) conversation in dutch 
<raphink> when I go shopping or so ;)
<toma> cool, you should poke around in #kde-nl when you are around
<raphink> my friend used to tell me some years ago
<toma> you never know if there is a meeting or something
<raphink> that it was not worth it to learn dutch to come to A'dam
<raphink> cause 
<raphink> * if the guy I talk to is dutch, he will get that i'm not and answer me in english
<raphink> * if the guy is not dutch, he won't understand me and answer in english
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> is het geen #kubuntu-nl ?
<toma> hey, amsterdam is english oriented
<toma> that will be less when you are in den haag or utrecht
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> which is why I learned more being in den haag
<toma> ja, er is een kubuntu-nl
<raphink> in den haag heb ik seveas getrefft
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ah "er is", niet "het is" hehe
<toma> getroffen, maar beter ontmoet
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> just as in german
<raphink> treffen is not a standard verb
<raphink> treffen/trief/getroffen :)
<raphink> iirc
<toma> treffen/tref/getroffen
<raphink> almost the same 
<raphink> :)
<toma> haha
<toma> sure
<toma> ;-)
<raphink> ik denk dat veel menschen (?) sprek niet nederlands in den nederlanden
<raphink> echt?
<raphink> huhu I guess my dutch must just be very funny to read ;)
<toma> ik denk dat veel mensen geen nederlands spreken in nederland
<raphink> ah that's interesting
<toma> yes, you are funny
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> toma: which languages do you speak?
<raphink> well I guess it's not usual to have foreigners try to speak dutch, too. It's more usual to see people struggling with english or french than with dutch imo.
<toma> only english, i try to do some french now and then, but that is knowledge of 20 years back
<raphink> since you can just be understood by most dutch people by speaking english
<raphink> 20 years back?
<raphink> how old are you?
<toma> mok, maybe a bit less ;-)
<raphink> (hoe alt ben je ?)
<toma> ik ben 30 jaar oud
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's the new version of kaffeine/kaffiene-xine for?
<raphink> Hobbsee: it's to make you talk
<raphink> and it works
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> ooh cool
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> so it was worth the effort
<raphink> toma: you have kde svn commit rights ?
<toma> raphink: yes
<raphink> could you commit two po files for me please?
<toma> they normally would go to the translation coordinator
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> so do I have to send them to the fr list ?
<raphink> or what?
<toma> yes, the french list would do, you can mention that within no reply, you will cmmit in two weeks or something, in that case, i can do it
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> the french list is pretty fast to react most of the time
<toma> well, that is ok, isnt it?
<raphink> but can I send the files to the list as attachments?
<toma> if they are not that big, else put them somewhere for download
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll try 
<raphink> hop
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_: the new kaffeine has a few bugs
<Tonio_> and only introduce unusefull options
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah ok
* raphink had too much kaffeine tonight
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will certainly not go into dapper
<raphink> it's not good before sleeping
<Tonio_> but we have to concentrate on one thing
<Tonio_> kmplayer for konqueror
<Hobbsee> very true
<Tonio_> kaffeine has NEVER been stable reguarding to its embedded konqueror component
<Tonio_> the best comprimise actually would be kaffeine for local reading + kmplayer for konqueror
<Tonio_> but that requires some configuration
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<Tonio_> now the networkmanager work is about endding, I will concentrate on that
<Tonio_> I tested the new kaffeine........
<Tonio_> except horrible gui changes and audio encoding functions, I didn't saw anything interesting
<Tonio_> and I don't like audio features in it....
<Tonio_> that duplicates konqueror, kaudiocreator and other stuff....
<Tonio_> raphink: did you test it ?
<raphink> test what?
<Tonio_> kaffeine 0.8
<raphink> no
<raphink> j'ai juste pris 2 caffs corss il y a une heure
<raphink> cafs
<raphink> et c'est pas top pour dormir
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> mme si a aide  parler nerlandais  4 heures du mat
<Tonio_> tu devrais tester le nouveau kaffeine et me dire ce que tu en penses
<Tonio_> j'aime pas trop
<Tonio_> c vraiment changer pour changer, sans rien d'interessant
<raphink> ben pas maintenant
<Tonio_> oki
<raphink> je vais aller me coucher ;)
<Tonio_> en gros c pas plus stable
<Tonio_> ca pte toujours konqueror
<raphink> c'est du tuning quoi
<raphink> des modifs de jacky
<Tonio_> mais t'as 3000 fonctions audio en plus dont on se fout eperduement
<Tonio_> genre, encoding, decoding
<Tonio_> j'aurai prfr un lecteur embedded konqueror qui dchire,  la kmplayer
<raphink> des trucs qui vont rendre kaffeine interdit en france quoi ;)
<raphink> hh
<Tonio_> lol
<Tonio_> bref, je pense qu'on va rester sur 0.7
<raphink> oki
<raphink> bonne ide
<Tonio_> par contre ce serait sympa de foutre kmplayer dans main pour la partie intgration a konq
<Tonio_> riddell y pense, et je trouve que ce serait une bonne ide
<raphink> on m'a fait remarqu aujourd'hui que ktorrent 1.2 c'tait pas top
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> ca plantouille ?
<raphink> oui
<raphink> HOPHP ah dit que c'tait une rgression cette version
<raphink> sur quelques points
<raphink> faut voir avec lui
<raphink> de toute faon c'est interdit en france :p
<raphink> LOL
<raphink> vive notre beau pays
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> et vivement que je me barre
<Tonio_> une regression ?
<Tonio_> a ce point la ?
<Tonio_> genre rien en plus a part des plantages ?
<raphink> [18:51]  <OdyX> En bref, la rgression (de cde que je me souviens quand j'avais tent le passage sous Breezy), c'est qu'il ouvre une connexion par fichier partag...
<Tonio_> je dois avouer que j'utilise peu bittorrent
<raphink> [18:51]  <OdyX> donc pas plus de 1024 possibles..
<raphink> [18:51]  <OdyX> alors que sous la 1.1, y'a pas ce problme...
<Tonio_> lol
<raphink> [18:51]  <OdyX> et c'est merdique...
<Tonio_> c voulu ?
<raphink> [18:51]  <OdyX> bref...
<Tonio_> bah ca se patch ca
<raphink> voil
<raphink> je cite ;)
<Tonio_> si c une limite physique, ca se patch
<Tonio_> c debile
<raphink> oki
<Tonio_> le mec veut obliger les gens a partager
<Tonio_> il a pas tors dans l'esprit
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> bref, il a qu' patcher les sources si il est pas content
<raphink> mais c'est interdit
<raphink> partager c'est mal
<Tonio_> bref
<raphink> faut garder tes trucs pour toi :p
<raphink> partager c'est vilain
<Tonio_> le soft regresse pas
<raphink> boooouh
<Tonio_> l'auteur a pris un parti
<Tonio_> libre a toi de le modif si t'es pas content
<raphink> je suis pas content 
<Hobbsee> ack, more stuff not in english...
<Tonio_> bah patch le alors :)
* Hobbsee ignores it all
<raphink> je veux patcher DADVSI
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sorry ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe no problems ;)
<raphink> Hobbsee: what do you want to speak?
<Tonio_> we were talking about ktorrent that actually doesn't allow more than one conection per shared file
<Tonio_> can sound stupid, but as long as it is the upstream choice
<Tonio_> I was just saying that could be patch if we don't like that
<Hobbsee> raphink: got no idea - i just came back to have a look what was being discussed, found it wasnt in english, and gave up :P
<Hobbsee> ah right
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> english natives...
<raphink> they give up on most languages...
<raphink> except for riddell I have to confess :)
<raphink> there are more language freaks on -motu but they're not english natives :p
<Tonio_> it is not false that generally, english natives are more limited than french for other language speaking (and due to the very low level of french, that's not good)
<raphink> french are very bad at languages
<Tonio_> raphink: we are not the best example to give lessons to english natives.........
<raphink> when I had my interview on the phone last tuesday for this job in belgium
<Tonio_> french are the worst after english
<raphink> this guy was amazed that being french I could be fluent in english and speak a bit of dutch
<Tonio_> the best are probably swiss, but that due to geography :)
<raphink> nordic people are really good :)
* Hobbsee learned some german, around 4 years of it, but never much, and the stuff that we did learn was useless anyway.  who uses "saltmine" in normal conversation anyway???
<Tonio_> raphink: about all swiss prople speak fluently french, german, swiss/german, italian and english
<Tonio_> that's their base
* Hobbsee has therefore not tried to learn another language
<raphink> not true Tonio_
<toma> summertime adjustment works obviously, i wish there was a bug in there....
<raphink> I've met many swiss people who only spoke one language
<Tonio_> raphink: all swiss I worked with were amazing on that point
<raphink> you were lucky
<Tonio_> raphink: tou can find that in every country :)
<raphink> of course
<Tonio_> raphink: just think about their country
<raphink> there are also people who pretend to know only one language
<Tonio_> go 30 km north, need to speak german
<raphink> I remember once in belgium
<Tonio_> 30 km south, need to speak italian
<Tonio_> etc......
<raphink> speaking french to a guy
<raphink> and he answered in dutch although i'm very sure he knew french, at least a bit
<raphink> Tonio_: no need to move really
<raphink> german, french, italian and romanche are official languages
<Tonio_> german are VERY good in english generally
<Tonio_> spanish too
<raphink> many countries in north europe begin to learn english around the age of 7
<Tonio_> and french are "proud" of beeing asholes :)
<raphink> it has been shown that a second language has to be learned before the age of 7 actually
<raphink> and we keep ignoring this in france
<Tonio_> speaking THEIR language that nobody understand and whose grammar requires 10 years of lessons.........
<Tonio_> raphink: false, actually, english lessons are provided at the age of 3
* raphink points to Tonio_ => Tonio_ is French !
<Tonio_> don't forget my girlfriend is a teacher ;) I know that very well
<Tonio_> raphink: yes, and that's why I can say french are generally asholes
<raphink> well the fact is that good linguists have given excellent result on when to teach a second language, whatever be it, to children
<raphink> and the French education system keeps ignoring these researches
<Tonio_> raphink: do you know why ?
<Tonio_> I can give you the answer
<raphink> hehe 
<raphink> give me your answer then ;)
<raphink> I've got my ideas too, being interested in education myself
<Tonio_> because those fucking teachers that have "a job for life" DON'T WANT to learn anything
<raphink> that is right ;)
<raphink> right enough
<raphink> this is why I've given up on being a teacher here
<raphink> although I wanted to be one
<Tonio_> they want to keep quiet, nothing to lern, no need to restart anything, just beeing stupid "fonctionnaires de chiotte de merde"
<raphink> I don't want to play that game of stupid competitive exams to be paid more and do nothing 
<raphink> le CAPES sapux 
<raphink> et l'IUFM c'st pourri
<raphink> j'ai mieux  faire ;)
<raphink> si ils veulent pas de moi sans ces trucs pourris
<Tonio_> teachers are (if any) the biggest asholes in france (so probably in the world)
<raphink> j'irais proposer mes services ailleurs 
<raphink> c'est tout
<raphink> y'a des pays (genre le belgique) qui sont trs contents avec ma formation en pdagogie
<raphink> s/le/la/
<Tonio_> bah en france, faut un bac+5 achet dans une ecole de commerce de merde ou tu payes ton diplome
<Tonio_> ou alors un bac+6 de fac
<raphink> y'a des pays o la pdagogie prime sur des concours pourris
<Tonio_> sinon ca veut dire que t'es un con
<raphink> pour tre prof
<raphink> et o on encourage les profs  faire de la psycho plutot que de passer des concours de m...
<raphink> m3e
<Tonio_> bref, les francais sont incapables d'accepter le changement
<Tonio_> parcequ'ils sont convaincus d'avoir le meileur systeme qui existe
<Tonio_> encore aujourd'hui
<raphink> c'est pour a que je me barre
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> et malgr qu'on ait 12% de chomeurs
<Tonio_> des sdf de partout
<raphink> enfin bon
<raphink> j'ai un pote libanais qui arrive  la mme conclusion
<Tonio_> 1000 milliards d'euros de dette
<raphink> que toi
<raphink> et quand je lui ai dit que je comptais me barrer
<Tonio_> et qu'aucun pays ne soit interess par notre modle
<Tonio_> le francais il s'en cogne
<Tonio_> il est convaincu qu'on est au top
<raphink> il m'a dit : ben voil... les seuls intressants se barrent ;)
<Tonio_> que la sant en france, c'est le top
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> que le code du travail il est le meilleur du monde
<raphink> le pouvoir d'achat au top
<raphink> le travail au top
<raphink> l'ducation au top
<raphink> les lois au top
<Tonio_> il est certain que c mieux d'tre protg au travail au point que les patrons de PME ont peur d'embaucher
<raphink> la politique au top
<raphink> et on a tout faux ;)
<raphink> pourtant y'a encore bcp de pays qui nous envient
<raphink> je sais pas pourquoi
<Tonio_> vu qu'une embauche pour une boite de 10 personnes c un budget de ouf
<raphink> la france c'est un pays de fainants
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> et que le mec si il tombe sur u trou du cul il ne peut RIEN faire
<raphink> de frileux
<raphink> de surprotgs
<Tonio_> raphink: parceque ces pays ne savent pas comment c'estla france
<Tonio_> c surtout ca
<raphink> on est pas un peu OT l?
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> ils croient encore que c la france de sartre
<Tonio_> une france cultive
<raphink> oui
<raphink> j'ai parl une fois avec un kosovar
<Tonio_> franchement les francais sont creus a mourir
<raphink> qui voulait venir en france
<raphink> clandestinement
<Tonio_> des fois en socit j'ai l'impression d'tre un surhomme
<raphink> mettre tout son fric dans un passeur
<raphink> j'ai tent de le dcourager
<Tonio_> dans ma boite ma chef elle dit "anthony, c'est une encyclopdie sur pattes"
<raphink> de lui faire comprendre que si jamais il arrivait  passer
<raphink> il allait se retrouver clodo
<Tonio_> bah non connasse, je lis juste des trucs pas trop cons de temps en temps, et je regarde plus les films de cassavettes que ceux de luc besson
<Tonio_> ca suffit pour passer pour une tronche
<raphink> il a pas voulu entendre
<Tonio_> c grave je trouve
<raphink> pour lui la france tait le pays de lait et de miel
<Tonio_> waip mais bon il se rendent pas compte
<raphink> non
<Tonio_> de tous les pays "civiliss"
<Tonio_> la france est le plus endett avec les usa
<raphink> genre pour lui y'a pas de clodos
<raphink> y'a personne qui a afim
<Tonio_> et on est surtout LE pays qui chutte
<raphink> faim
<Tonio_> sur le plan internationnal
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> sur le plan des ecoles
<Tonio_> en 1980 on tait class par l'unesco 4 pour la qualit de l'enseignement
<Tonio_> aujourd'hui on est 34
<raphink> a fait peur
<Tonio_> et les profs sont convaincus que tout est genial
<Tonio_> et qu'il faut surtout RIEN toucher
<Tonio_> bah franchement, c super
<Tonio_> continuons comme ca :)
<raphink> niveau ducation le reste de la francophonie est  la pointe par contre
<Tonio_> waip
<raphink> les belges et les canadiens sont super forts
<Tonio_> mai aujourd'hui un diplome francais ne vaut plus RIEN a l'tranger
<Tonio_> merci Jack Lang
<Tonio_> vouloir 80% de bacheliers..........; voila le resultat
<raphink> je m'en tape j'ai pas de diplome :)
<Tonio_> nos diplomes valent plus rien
<Tonio_> et il faut bac+3 en france pour faire caissire
<raphink> c'est pour a que je me barre
<raphink> :)
<raphink> en france on veut que j'ai un diplome
<Tonio_> et ce mec se tape une cote de popularit record :)
<raphink> et  l'tranger meme un diplome ne vaut rien
<raphink> alors il vaut mieux ne pas avoir de diplome  l'tranger
<raphink> surtout si c'est pour se taper des diplomes uniquement valables en france
<raphink> aprs 5 ans de taff  la c1n
<Tonio_> kler
<Tonio_> l'autre jour j'ai vu un mec
<Tonio_> ted stangers
<Tonio_> un ricain conu, auteur, qui vit a paris
<Tonio_> et il a pos cette question :
<raphink> aprs les franais gueulent que les entreprises se barrent
<raphink> mais c'est normal
<Tonio_> "pourquoi les francais ne se posent pas cette question : si notre systme est a ce point si bon, pourquoi JAMAIS aucun pays ne s'en est inspir ???"
<Tonio_> THE question qui tue :)
<Tonio_> je parle de systeme socio/economique
<raphink> en france une entreprise est oblige d'embaucher un type avec  bac+5 surprotg avec  un salaire mini et des charges de malade
<raphink> personne ne veut a
<raphink> un ing en France cote une fortune colossale
<Tonio_> pas des droits de l'individu, la on "a t" bons
<raphink> on a t bons ;)
<Tonio_> bah justement
<raphink> non mais regarde
<raphink> avec la scu et tout
<Tonio_> tant donn qu'en france, un patron ne peut pas virer un mec qui fout rien
<raphink> en france
<raphink> un ing cote des centaines d'euros la journe
<Tonio_> ne peut aps virer un incomptent, a moins qu'il cause des morts tous les jours
<Tonio_> bah du coup, on cherche LA garantie
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> et on veut que de l'ing formatt qui sort de l'ecole
<Tonio_> on prendra jamais le risque de donner sa chance a un jeune quinenveu
<raphink> mais je crois qu'on nglige aussi dans l'histoire la proprit de l'entrepreneur
<Tonio_> parceque le mec si il est mauvais t'es nik
<raphink> et a me gne a
<raphink> une entreprise c'est uen proprit prive
<raphink> je suis entrepreneur je cr mon entreprise
<raphink> je veux embaucher un mec, je prend un collaborateur
<raphink> je veux plus du mec, je lui fais comprendre
<raphink> et je suis libre de faire ce que je veux avec ma proprit prive
<Tonio_> alors oui et non
<Tonio_> faut pas non plus que les entreprises soient gres de manire fodales
<raphink> ben dans une certaine mesure quand mme
<raphink> oui clair
<Tonio_> le bleme c qu'au lieu de liberaliser globalement le truc
<raphink> mais je pense qu'en france l'tat va trop loin
<Tonio_> et ca ca marche, genre au canada
<Tonio_> on fait un CPE
<raphink> dans la gestion du travail
<Tonio_> ce qui fait qu'on va avoir des mecs protgs
<Tonio_> et des mecs non protgs
<Tonio_> qui pouront pas faire de prets, louer un apart etc.......
<Tonio_> si c t comme au canada, pas de discrimination, car le code du travail est le mme pour tous
<Tonio_> il est la le probleme du cpe
<Tonio_> jamais une banque fera un pret a un jeune qui risque d'tre vir du jour au lendemain
<raphink> clair
<Tonio_> par contre au canada aucun probleme, car TOUT LE MONDE est a ce regime
<Tonio_> du coup, c'est plus simple
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> faudcrait moins de contrats
<Tonio_> regarde aux usa ou au canada
<Tonio_> contrat de travail unique
<Tonio_> point
<Tonio_> en france : cpe, cne, cdd, cdi, alternance, stages, interim
<Tonio_> putain mais quel bordel
<raphink> clair
<raphink> on veut trop rguler
<raphink> trop rentrer dans le dtail du bordel
<Tonio_> forcment quand t'as un truc en intrim, t'es pas sur un pied d'egalit avec un mec qui a un cdi
<Tonio_> et core moins avec un mec fonctionnaire
<raphink> clair
<Tonio_> avec un seul contrat, mme si c'est libral, t'es moins emmerd
<raphink> donc le problme c'est les cdi
<raphink> pas les cpe
<Tonio_> vu que TOUT LE MONDE risque d'tre vir du jour au lendemain
<Tonio_> du coup, comme faut bien que les banques fassent leur croutent, bah elles font des prets sans faire chier
<Tonio_> car de toutes facons, c'est pour tout le monde pareil
<Tonio_> mais ca les francais sont incapables de le comprendre
<raphink> oui
<raphink> et pareil pour les entreprises
<Tonio_> c'est impossible de dire "on va toucher au cdi qui est trop protecteur en france"
<raphink> elles sont moins frileuses  embaucher qui que ce soit
<Tonio_> quand tu vois le bordel pour les retraites.........
<raphink> vu que tout le monde est au mme rgime
<Tonio_> une reforme comme ca j'ose mme aps imaginer
<Tonio_> du coup aujourd'hui en france, les entreprises font que des cdd, des interims, des stagiaires
<Tonio_> et nous on vuet a tous prix garder notre super cdi qui sert a rien
<Tonio_> c n'importe quoi serieux
<raphink> tu fais une rforme des cdis tout le monde est dans la rue
<Tonio_> bref, on en est qu'au debut :)
<raphink> parceque tout le monde voudrait un cdi
<Tonio_> moi je suis pour le contrat unique
<raphink> au final les entreprises arrivent en plus  des trucs ignobles
<Tonio_> moins violent u'un cpe
<raphink> pour virer les cdis
<Tonio_> moins protecteur qu'un cdi
<raphink> ils font de la pression psy
<Tonio_> comme au canada
<raphink> pour les forcer  dmissionner
<raphink> dans pleins de boites
<raphink> ce qui est pire que d'tre vir proprement
<Tonio_> kler
<raphink>  mon avis
<Tonio_> le pire c que tous les francais te diront "c'est chouette au canada"
<Tonio_> et y a pas UN mec qui accepterait leur rgime........
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> va comprendre
<raphink> ben non
<raphink> c'est chouette mais pas pour nous ;)
<raphink> donc les types qui trouvent vraiment a chouette se barrent
<raphink> et faut pas s'tonner qu'on ait toujours une fuite des cerveaudx
<Tonio_> enfin bon resultat, t'as des mecs qui ont 40 ans, qui ont jamais sign un cdi
<Tonio_> qui vont de contrat pourris en cdd non renouvells
<Tonio_> et qui vont manifester pour qu'on change surtout RIEN
<Tonio_> baha ce rythme la on a pas fini
<Tonio_> je vais te dire, si y a un pays qui se casse la gueule en ce moment, c'est bien la france
<Tonio_> sur tous les plans
<Tonio_> niveau politique, on a plus aucun pouvoir
<Tonio_> sur le plan culturel, on a plus aucune vrai rfrence
<Tonio_> sur le plan de la rechercher, on commence a tre largus
<Tonio_> l'education pareil
<Tonio_> la capacit a voluer, on est la rise du monde avec nos grves de 3 mois tous les ans
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> nos fonctionnaires qui ont des conditions de la mort et qui se la jouent "asiatique clandestin exploit"
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> alors qu'ils ont, qu'on le veuille ou non, de super conditions de travail
<raphink> kler
<Tonio_> j'exclus les urgentistes et les pompiers :)
<raphink> genre les types de la sncf sont super  plaindre quoi ;)
<Tonio_> qui euxen chient et gueulent jamais
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> bah kler attend tu te rend pas compte ?
<raphink> la SNCF c'est les meilleurs
<Tonio_> j'ai connu une nana
<Tonio_> aucun diplome"
<raphink> avec les profs
<Tonio_> conne.......... comme une cone koi
<Tonio_> bte et tout
<raphink> ils gueulent tout le temps 
<Tonio_> elle rentre  la sncf
<raphink> pour rien
<Tonio_> controleur dans les trains
<raphink> d'ailleurs la SNCF supporte toujours tout le monde
<Tonio_> 1500 nets par mois
<raphink> quelle que soit la grve
<Tonio_> pour 32 heures de taff sur 4 jours
<Tonio_> par semaine
<Tonio_> sachant que les 32h, c'est 3h de taff et 29 h de tarot dans le train
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> boulot a vie
<Tonio_> primes
<raphink> hh
<Tonio_> et ca gueule tous les 6 mois
<raphink> clair
<Tonio_> franchement..........
<raphink> c'est super trankil
<Tonio_> bah grave
<raphink> mais ils vont te dire qu'ils risquent leur vie
<raphink> ils peuvent tre attaqus
<Tonio_> bah moi je refuse de sortir de chez moi
<raphink> ils peuvent louper une marche d'escalator
<Tonio_> je veux travailler a distance
<Tonio_> je risque d'tre attaqu
<raphink> et puis  chatelet a sent pas bon
<raphink> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> mais le pire c la RATP
<Tonio_> y a un SCANDALE a la ratp
<raphink> Rentre Avec Tes Pieds :)
<Tonio_> tu sais pkoi ils ont gueul comme ca pourla rforme des retraites ?
<Tonio_> je vais t'expliker
<Tonio_> a la ratp on a un rgime special
<Tonio_> chaque fois qu'on taffe 5 ans
<Tonio_> on a une anne de cotisation gratuite
<Tonio_> 5 ans = 6 ans de cotisation
<Tonio_> en clair un mec qui rentre a la ratp a 20 ans
<Tonio_> il est a la retraite a 52
<Tonio_> enfin il tait
<Tonio_> de plus
<Tonio_> a retraite des fonctionnaire n'est pas calcule sur les 5 dernires annes de travail
<Tonio_> mais els derniers 6 mois
<Tonio_> en clair, en gnral, un mec de la ratp est augment 6 mois avant la retraite
<Tonio_> donc il part avec le pactole a 52 ans
<Tonio_> et c ce mec la qui gueule le plus fort quand on demande a tout le monde de faire un effort pour payer les retraites des autres...........
<Tonio_> c pas un scandale ca ?
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> ou EDF
<Tonio_> ou la poste
<Tonio_> j'ai remarqu
<Tonio_> que tes souvent, les bureaux de psote sont en grve les 2 et 3 janviers.........
<Tonio_> WE de 4 jours
<Tonio_> et EDF c le pompon........
<Tonio_> les cableurs d'edf qui te sortent "faut pas privatiser edf, car on a une mission sociale"
<Tonio_> franchement, le mec qui tire des cables toute la journe, j'aimerai qu'il m'explike a quel point il la ressent la mission sociale........
<Tonio_> edf, n2 de l'electricit dans le monde
<Tonio_> plus gros exportateur d'electricit dans le monde
<Tonio_> 60 milliards d' de deficit..........;
<Tonio_> la honte........
<Tonio_> tout ca parceque leurs retraits ont 100 du salaire et pas 70
<raphink> ouep
<Tonio_> parcequ'ils ne payent ni electricit, ni gaz
<Tonio_> que c'est nous qui payons a leur place
<Tonio_> pour leur gueule
<Tonio_> et ce sont ces memes mecs qui t'empchent d'aller taffer quand on leur dit qu'ils payeront 4% de leur facture au lieu des 3% habituels
<Tonio_> toi tu peux pas aller taffer
<Tonio_> et comme moi l'anne dernire
<Tonio_> tu perds 3 jours de vacances a cause de ces enculs
<Tonio_> parceque tu peux pas aller taffer
<Tonio_> ca me out la gerbe tient.........
<Tonio_> je les jalouse pas, mais serieux, un prof
<Tonio_> un mec qui a un emploi a VIE
<Tonio_> qui doit 16h de cours par semaine
<Tonio_> qui en fait en gros 25 avec le boulot a cot quand il est bien organis
<Tonio_> qui a 5 mois de vacance par an
<Tonio_> et qui gagne tres correctement sa vie
<Tonio_> la moindre des choses, quand tu as tout ca pendant que t'as des mecs qui en chient 45h semaine a l'usine, avec 5 semaines de cong
<Tonio_> c'est de fermer ta gueule non ?
<Tonio_> surtout qu'un prof, il va toujours te dire qu'il a une putain de pression
<Tonio_> enfin bon, entre la pression d'un prof qui est control 15 minutes tous les deux ans par l'acadmie
<Tonio_> et un mec qui a un patron con sur le dos 45h par semaine sur le dos
<Tonio_> et qui peut tre vir comme un rien, ou subir des pressions pour demissionner
<Tonio_> c pas une "pression" digne de ce nom
<Tonio_> mais comme les profs ont jamais taff dans de vrais enteprises, ils peuvent pas se rendre compte je pense
<Tonio_> ceci tant, je les trouve vraiment indcents
<Tonio_> discutte avec un prof, il passe TOUT son temps a se plaindre de ses conditions de travail
<Tonio_> faut pas dconner koi
<raphink> oui
<raphink> et les politiques se plaignent de leur salaire aussi ;)
<Tonio_> je veux bien que des fois ce soit pas facile, mais bon........
<Tonio_> quand tu risques pas ta place
<Tonio_> que tu as du temps pour bien faire
<Tonio_> des mois de vacances pour recuprer
<Tonio_> la pression, ca va koi...........
<Tonio_> alors les politiques, je suis pour et contre
<Tonio_> disons que c pas faux de dire que si ils taient mieux pays, ils seraient pas tents de piquer dans la caisse :)
<Tonio_> c pas faux de dire que c des mecs qui gagneront pas ca toute leur vie (on est jamais ministre tres longtemps)
<Tonio_> et c pas faux de dire qu'ils pourraient gagner 5 fois plus dans le priv, vu le niveau d'tudes
<Tonio_> mais c pas faux de dire aussi que personne les oblige hein :)
<Tonio_> si ils sont aps contents, ils peuvent aller taffer dans le priv
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> c comme une minette qui se plangnait y a un an a la tl
<Tonio_> "j'ai fait politechnique, deux theses, et aujourd'hui, je suis chercheur a 1500/mois"
<Tonio_> bah vi et alors ?
<Tonio_> elle est bien conne surtout :)
<raphink> hh
<raphink> clair
<raphink> elle dmnage en californie
<raphink> et elle va se faire du fric
<raphink> c'est son choix
<Tonio_> elle va dans le priv et elle touchera 5000/mois minimum
<Tonio_> et pis bon la recherche, ca va koi
<Tonio_> c pas des speeds les mecs
<Tonio_> j'ai le frere de mon meilleur pote qui est chercheur au cnrs
<Tonio_> il captait pas que j'ai pas eu le temps de me faire couper les cheuveux
<Tonio_> la dernire fois
<Tonio_> c sur, lui il va au coiffeur sur son temps de travail
<Tonio_> il fait ses courses pendant ses poses clopes
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> genre pose de deux heures
<Tonio_> il va faire ses courses a 10h
<Tonio_> il revient a 15h30 en revenant du coiffeur........
<Tonio_> c sur qu'en californie, t'es mieux pay
<Tonio_> mais bon tu fais pas 15 heures par semaine koi
<raphink> ben oui mais bon
<Tonio_> et pis moi je suis oki pour qu'on paye plus les chercheurs
<Tonio_> mais je veux qu'on les controle aussi
<raphink> 15h par semaine c'est des horaires de faignasse
<Tonio_> parceque bon le mec qui "cherche" depuis 30 ans
<Tonio_> qui est control une fois tous les 5 ans pour renouveller sa bourse de recherche
<Tonio_> et qui trouve RIEN
<Tonio_> a un moment donn ca va koi :)
<Tonio_> les mecs ils gueulent que c mieux aux USA
<Tonio_> mais JAMAIS ils accepteraient la mme chose ici
<Tonio_> c super hypocrite
<raphink> clair
<Tonio_> aux usa, un chercheur il taffe
<Tonio_> il a 3 ans
<Tonio_> et si il trouve rien, il degage
<raphink> ils veulent le conditiosn de rve de la france
<raphink> + le salaire de US
<raphink> a peut pas marcher
<Tonio_> en gros c ca
<Tonio_> tu te rappelles la greve des chercheurs
<raphink> je veux bosser 35h avec un salaire de 80h
<raphink> oui mais non
<Tonio_> ils gueulaient tous en prenant l'exemple des US
<Tonio_> que ce serait-il pass si on avaitn copi le systeme US en france ?
<Tonio_> ils auraient tous gueul
<Tonio_> c oblig
<Tonio_> 35h ??????
<Tonio_> tu crois vraiment qu'un prof de fac ca bosse 35 h ?????????
<Tonio_> ca bosse 8 heures de cours
<Tonio_> 10 heures a discutter avec ses collgues
<Tonio_> 3 heures de courses et coiffeur
<Tonio_> et ca taffe 10 heures si tout va bien
<raphink> non c'est 18
<Tonio_> a part les vrais bon gros chercheurs, qui bossent
<raphink> en temps plain
<Tonio_> mais qui sont super rares
<raphink> plein
<Tonio_> non c 8
<raphink> et ils oublient que les vacances scolaires c'est fiat pour taffer
<Tonio_> 16 pour un capes
<Tonio_> 12 pour un agrg
<raphink> reprendre les copies des lves
<Tonio_> et 8 pour un docteur
<Tonio_> :)
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> non mais c les vrais chiffres
<Tonio_> 8 heures de cours, et le reste pour "chercher"
<Tonio_> mais bon ils voudraient le salaire des US, sans les horaires, sans les obligations de trouver, et sans qu'on vienne leur demander des comptes.........
<Tonio_> les "vrais"
<Tonio_> ceux qui veulent taffer
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> ils se cassent aux US
<raphink> bon
<Tonio_> mais ca represente combien ?
<Tonio_> 2% des chercheurs ?
<raphink> je vais quand mme me coucher
<Tonio_> les autres preferent rester ici, et gueuler
<raphink> je veux me lever demain
<raphink> tt
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<raphink> donc je vais te souhaiter une bonne nuit ;)
<Tonio_> bonne nuit :)
<raphink> ++
<Lure> freeflying: qt 3.3.6 - so far eveything is fine
<freeflying> Lure: hmm , thx
<freeflying> http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/beagle.png
<freeflying> http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/beagle1.png
<freeflying> http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/beagle2.png
<Lure> :q
<Lure> ;-)
<Pygi> spacey: around?
<mornfall> so
<mornfall> kubuntu supports dialup users?
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall 
<mornfall> or no :)
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee 
<mornfall> since the results of the UI improvements requested for adept
<mornfall> make it impossible to manually check for updates without using adept manager
<mornfall> (that is, no updater in menus and since notifier is hidden, no way to run it when system thinks it is up to date)
<mornfall> one option is to say that dialup users should use adept manager or minicli adept_updater
<mornfall> but it's a bit harsh on them, considering their broadband cousins have no such hoops to run through
<mornfall> Hobbsee: how goes?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: not good.
<mornfall> :'(
<mornfall> what
<Hobbsee> my car decided to immobilise itself on my way to work today...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/beagle2.png
<Hobbsee> so now i'm trying to find a way to get to and from uni, and work tomorrow.
<mornfall> 2 ouches
<Hobbsee> very
<mornfall> 1 you go to work on sunday?
<Hobbsee> yes, but tomorrow is monday
<mornfall> yes
* Hobbsee gets paid at time-and-a-half on sunday :D :D :D
<mornfall> ah :-)
* mornfall is glad he does not own a car -- a problem less
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying> Hobbsee: kerry woks more fine than kat
<jpatrick> freeflying: kerry FTBFS
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i was wondering whta the relevance was
<mornfall> freeflying: server timeout
<freeflying> mornfall: hehe
<freeflying> jpatrick: which version do you package
<mornfall> freeflying: anything new on the scim problem?
<freeflying> mornfall: not yet
<freeflying> mornfall: add/remove programs crashed this afternoon , not any massage given
<jpatrick> freeflying: 0.07
<mornfall> freeflying: which package version?
<freeflying> mornfall: the latest
<freeflying> jpatrick: 0.09 is out
<mornfall> freeflying: ubuntu2?
<freeflying> mornfall: kubuntu
<jpatrick> freeflying: right, let's see if it works this time
<mornfall> freeflying: latest is 1.91ubuntu
<freeflying> jpatrick: need run "make admin/Makefile.common cvs " firstly
<mornfall> freeflying: bah, 1.91ubuntu2
<freeflying> mornfall: I see
<mornfall> freeflying: if you have ubuntu1, the crash is known
<mornfall> freeflying: if ubuntu2, it's new :)
<jpatrick> freeflying: where do I download?
<mornfall> freeflying: in any case, some more info would be probably helpful :)
<freeflying> mornfall: ubuntu2
<freeflying> jpatrick: http://en.opensuse.org/Kerry
* jpatrick goes to tes
<jpatrick> test*
* freeflying hope we can use kerry as default 
<mornfall> freeflying: were you doing something specific? or it just disappeared without you doing something?
<mornfall> freeflying: was it after or before installing something?
<freeflying> mornfall: just select all for filtering
<mornfall> freeflying: start and change filters?
<freeflying> mornfall: and now it cann't work , just freeze
<freeflying> mornfall: ya
<jpatrick> freeflying: have you packaged it somewhere?
<freeflying> jpatrick: the package is dirty  :) just for test
<freeflying> mornfall: why add Add/remove program to main entry
<mornfall> freeflying: hmh?
<mornfall> freeflying: please be specific i cannot figure what your problems are and in what order
<freeflying> mornfall: why add Add/remove program to main entry of kde menu
<mornfall> freeflying: what why? are you asking me?
<mornfall> freeflying: because it was not my decision
<mornfall> so i don't know
<mornfall> as for the "it can't work"
<mornfall> that is hardly helpful
<mornfall> i can't fix things on the grounds that you say "it does not work" "it crashes" or "it is broken"
<mornfall> the crystal ball is currently out of service
<freeflying> mornfall: I see , will give you useful information
<freeflying> jpatrick: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/freeflying/kerry_0.09-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> hey, any ideas when we'll get working CUPS?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: when hell freezes over ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha drat
<jpatrick> freeflying: hmm, looks like we have the wrong libqt-mt verison
* Hobbsee gasps
<Hobbsee> !
<Hobbsee> it found my printer!
<jpatrick> hooary!
<freeflying> mornfall: bt of adept
<freeflying> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10833
<mornfall> freeflying: bah, it crashes in scim
<mornfall> freeflying: or, well, hangs
<freeflying> mornfall: ya :)
<mornfall> anyhow, i guess it has something to do with setFocus :)
<mornfall> freeflying: can you run continue for a bit
<mornfall> freeflying: then ctrl+c and bt again?
<mornfall> freeflying: as for installer, i have indeed reproduced some crash -- going to valgrind now, since it crashes somewhere deep in kdelibs/qt
<mornfall> with corrupted stack
<mornfall> oh my
<freeflying> mornfall: can not continue
<hunger> Aehm... what's up with konqui?
<freeflying> mornfall: forget to tell u , I'm using qt-3.3.6
<mornfall> freeflying: that shouldn't be a problem though
<mornfall> freeflying: how cannot continue?
<mornfall> freeflying: typing c<enter> in gdb should let the program run for a bit
<hunger> I keep getting popups informing me that "You have associated Konqueror with text/html, but it cannot handle this file type."
<freeflying> flood
<freeflying> [Thread -1285432400 (LWP 6952) exited] 
<hunger> when trying to google
<freeflying> [New Thread -1293825104 (LWP 6983)] 
<freeflying> [Thread -1293825104 (LWP 6983) exited] 
<freeflying> thread_db_get_info: cannot get thread info: generic error
<freeflying> (gdb)
<freeflying> Continuing.
<freeflying> thread_db_get_info: cannot get thread info: generic error
<mornfall> freeflying: yay for gdb :'(
<mornfall> its doing me this all the time
<freeflying> mornfall: need I do anything else  :)
<mornfall> freeflying: i'll see if there's some excessive setFocus going on in adept and if so i'll see if i can reduce it
<mornfall> freeflying: it may or may not solve the problem -- i'll send you a patch and we see, okey?
<freeflying> mornfall: okey
* mornfall goes on debugging installer
* mornfall frowns at installer
<jpatrick> hmm, that ain't good
<freeflying> jpatrick: what 
<jpatrick> mornfall frowning at installer
<freeflying> hehe
<mornfall> it does not exhibit anything in valgrind so far
<mornfall> but it crashed somewhere deep in library code twice on me when running in gdb
<mornfall> i never crashed it outside of debugger
<Tonio_> hello
<OculusAquilae> hi Tonio_ 
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_
* Tonio_ is working on kmplayer
<jpatrick> that's what I was doing
<mornfall> bah can't crash it now
<mornfall> even in gdb
<Tonio_> jpatrick: don't know if you're aware of that, but Riddell thinks about kmplayer-plugin for konqueror installed by default
<Tonio_> *eventually*
<jpatrick> it's way better than kaffeine for sure
<Tonio_> for konq ? yes ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm trying to simplify the package.
<Tonio_> it is horribly complicated actually
<jpatrick> oh
<jpatrick> just remember to use xine for audio
<jpatrick> it was the only engine that actually worked here
<Tonio_> kmplayer-app kmplayer-base kmplayer-doc
<Tonio_> why not something more simple ?
<Tonio_> is 7packages really needed ?
<Tonio_> no need to split out the libs
<Tonio_> no need to split the docs
<jpatrick> I did it so that you could have the standalone or the plugin without the standalone
<jpatrick> just by having the base
<Tonio_> yes, but the docs ?
<jpatrick> err
<Tonio_> hum okay, I understand the reason........
<Tonio_> you can install the plugin, libs, docs, without the player
<Tonio_> that is quite logic
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> okay, sorry for my criticisms ;)
<jpatrick> no problem
<Tonio_> changelog needs to be cleaned
<Tonio_> only one entry
<hunger> Yes, please keep the docs separate.
<jpatrick> excuse me, i have to have lunch, bbl
* hunger collects doc packages and has all of them installed;-)
<jpatrick> ha
<jpatrick> Tonio_: allee was the brains behind the package work
<Tonio_> I know ;)
<Tonio_> but there are things that have to be changed
<Tonio_> only one entry in the changelog for example
<Tonio_> debian/copyright, can be simplified and polished
<Tonio_> little things I'm working on actually
<Tonio_> jpatrick: do we want to override ?
<Tonio_> I prefer to let the erros personnaly.......
<Tonio_> errors
<jpatrick> rm them
<jpatrick> did I add the docbooks?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: if you talk about the manpage, yes
<jpatrick> ok, good
<Tonio_> now the question is : how can we set kmplayer by default in konq
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> that need to be set in k-d-s
<jpatrick> back to k-d-s
<Tonio_> jpatrick: uploading the package on my repo in a few minutes
<Tonio_> I updated to pre3
<Tonio_> and then we can make a few tests
<jpatrick> excellent
<Tonio_> I'm eventually thinking : why not simply kmplayer by default ?
<Tonio_> how is the player
<Tonio_> ?
<jpatrick> I have to check what engine's I had to use for video and audio
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I will set that in k-d-s, don't mind ;)
<jpatrick> way nicer than Kaffeine
<jpatrick> less crashes, etc
<Tonio_> even the standard the player ?
<Tonio_> interesting ;)
<jpatrick> bit complex
<seaLne> very weird in system-settings i just typed crap into the passwd box for administration and it enabled it
<Tonio_> jpatrick: my repo is update, we can test ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: know what ?
<Tonio_> lintian doesn't cry with latest version ;)
<Tonio_> hehe, nice ;)
<jpatrick> sweet
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you can try within my repo
<jpatrick> Am doing so
<Tonio_> jpatrick: little question
<Tonio_> why do we have 6 .install files and only 4 packages declared is control ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand that structure I must say
<jpatrick> 6 .install files......
<jpatrick> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: retry, you were in the autoupdate process ;)
<jpatrick> it still fails
<Tonio_> jpatrick: for example, Ihave kmplayer-lib.install, but no kmplayer-lib package........
<Tonio_> hu ?
<jpatrick> It fails for all the unofficial repos I have
<Tonio_> works for me ;)
<Tonio_> so my question is, why do we have .install files for non existing packages.........
<Tonio_> crappy ;)
<jpatrick> lib should be base now
<Tonio_> it is :)
<Tonio_> sames content
<jpatrick> sorry old files floating around
<Tonio_> kmplayer.install == kmplayer-app.install I assume ?
<jpatrick> yeah
<Tonio_> kmplayer-plugin.install == konq-kmplayer-plugin.install
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> konq-kmplayer-plugins.install
<jpatrick> I thought we merged kmplayer-app into kmplayer
<jpatrick> yeah
<Tonio_> why not kmplayer-konq-plugins.install
<Tonio_> instead ?
<Tonio_> that is easier to find no ?
<Tonio_> don't you prefer that package name ?
<jpatrick> sounds good
* jpatrick is listening to "qt" by qt [amaroK] 
<jpatrick> hmm, that didn't work
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm merging i18n package with kmplayer-base
<Tonio_> are you okay with this ?
<jpatrick> sure
<Tonio_> that now ressembles to a readable package ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> from what we do lately with wpa, wl, kde 3.5.2 etc.
<raphink> it seems we would gain from having an experimental repo
<raphink> like in debian
<Tonio_> raphink: like my repo ?
<raphink> to centralize the packages being tested before inclusion in unstable
<Tonio_> I agree
<Tonio_> same we do with my repo infact
<Tonio_> used to test only
<raphink> yes
<raphink> but officially
<raphink> having a real shared experimental repo
<raphink> to test new stuff we would like to get in dapper
<Tonio_> raphink: I agree
<raphink> Riddell: your opinion?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: including a few patches (kdepot.......) and reuploading
<raphink> Tonio_: tu es sous 3.5.2 ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: apt hates me, it's not letting me get anything but the ubuntu repos
<Tonio_> raphink: non
<raphink> Tonio_: ok
<raphink> Tonio_: faut tester ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: ca marche bien ?
<Tonio_> file le repo
<raphink> je sais pas je suis en train de mettre  jour
<hapo> talar ni svenska?
<raphink> mais j'ai des retours positifs
<Tonio_> ok
<raphink> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 dapper main
<raphink> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 dapper main
<raphink> et idem pour breezy bien sr :)
<jpatrick> raphink: quoi de neuf?
<raphink> thanks to Riddell :)
<jpatrick> if that's right....
<raphink> Tonio_: c'est pour a que je dis qu'il faudrait centraliser les paquatages exprimentaux
<Tonio_> raphink: tout  fait
<raphink> jpatrick: je vais bien merci... pas grand cose de neuf
<raphink> chose
<Tonio_> et utiliser les backports ensuite
<raphink> oui
<raphink> enfin surtout pour dapper  mon avis
<Tonio_> jpatrick: speaking a bit of french ? hehe nice ;)
<raphink> si on veut inclure des trucs
<raphink> les tester suffisamment
<raphink> genre on teste 3.5.2 pendant 3 ou 4 semaines
<raphink> et si y'a aucun retour ngatif on le met 
<Tonio_> I never understood why didn't the new kde backports from dapper to breezy to in the backport repo
<raphink> bon je re
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I've done about six years french learning at school
<Tonio_> jpatrick: interessant ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nous alons pouvoir parler en franais maintenant alors ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<jpatrick> just need to remember it all
<Tonio_> jpatrick: building latest package version
<Tonio_> uploading and let you know
<Tonio_> the package structure is way simple now
<kmon> if the shared experimental repo includes new sw for tester in all arch, I think it would be a nice idea. 0.2?
<Tm_T> bah bah bah
<Tonio_> kmon: it could, and shouldn't contain lots of packages........
<Tm_T> bit strange, with some windecos composite is very buggy
<Tonio_> just that people who would like to test experimental feature and make bug reports wouldn't have to search the information everywhere and switch between 30 repos
<Tonio_> that why we actually centralise the current stuff on mine, but I can't host datas for all archives......
<Tonio_> hello Mr Tm_T ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: no, it hates me: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/623077
<Tm_T> moin
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: it really does hate you - it's working here
<Hobbsee> actually, i think it ignored it, but it didnt error out
<Tonio_> jpatrick: no po files for kmplayer..........
<Tonio_> that's a pain.......
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it's in extragear, i think
* jpatrick is listening to "English Summer Rain" by Placebo on Sleeping With Ghosts [amaroK] 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: remove you apt-cache
<Tonio_> and try to get the file manually, with wget for example
<jpatrick> apt-get clean '
<jpatrick> ?
<Tm_T> I don't get it, how windeco can cause so much buggy behaviour with composite... oh well
<Tonio_> jpatrick: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt
<Tonio_> ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: same
<Tonio_> jpatrick: does wget work ?
<jpatrick> old-fashion way it is I guess
<Tonio_> jpatrick: didn't you configure apt to reject unsigned repos ?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> this is fresh install
<jpatrick> 2 days old
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I must say I don't know.........
<Tm_T> aaaand Xorg carsh!
<Tm_T> crash even
<Tm_T> I hate composite
<Tonio_> jpatrick: that ressembles to a dns problem......
<Tonio_> can you wget the file ?
<Tonio_> to let me know if that works ?
<jpatrick> I'll try
<jpatrick> Tonio_:  The requested URL /kubuntu/ was not found on this server.
<Tm_T> X crashed again?!
<Tm_T> oh, wonderful
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hu ?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: you seem to be having fun
<Tonio_> strange, really.........
<jpatrick> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu/
<Pygi> Tonio_: you broke something again? ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: nothing
<Tonio_> the repo works........
<Tonio_> it is just jpatrick
<Tonio_> my repo is configured to reject spanish people, maybe ;)
<jpatrick> I'm not Spanish
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yeah, I moved from Konsole tab to another -> crash
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I know ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: don't you leave in spain ?
* jpatrick looks for his Telefonia thingys
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yep
<Pygi> Tonio_: s/leave/live?
<Tonio_> Pygi, jpatrick: hu ????????
<Tonio_> yes the repo is broken actually.........;
<Tonio_> but why ???????
<jpatrick> so is it my fault or someone else's?
<jpatrick> where's the dns stuff stored?
<jpatrick> ah found it
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I think there is a problem on the repo :)
<Tonio_> I'm rebooting
<Tonio_> and I have a look
<Pygi> hehe, Tonio_ broke something once again ;)
<Tonio_> Pygi: I didn't touch anhything
<Tonio_> that's what I don't understand
<Pygi> Tonio_: ah, I am just joking ... ;)
<superstoned> mornfall: i have a prob with adept. it screws up /etc/apt/sources.list - it adds some characters that make apt-get update screw up. adept tells me there's an error, and exits. apt-get update from commandline tells me: E: Malformed line 66 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) 
<superstoned> if i cat the file, i see nothing wrong. but in midnight commander's editor, i see black dots after the content of line 66.
<jpatrick> hi superstoned
<superstoned> i can send you the file if you want, adept does it reliably every time if i use it to edit the sources
<superstoned> hi jpatrick :D
<jpatrick> Tonio_: restarted networking here
<Tonio_> jpatrick: /me rebooting
<Riddell> jpatrick: did you package kmplayer?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes
<jpatrick> and afternoon
<jpatrick> re Tonio_
<Tonio_> jpatrick: re
<Tonio_> what hapens with the repo.........
<Tonio_> I don't understand.........
<jpatrick> Errhttp://kubuntu.no-ip.org dapper/main Packages
<jpatrick>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Tonio_> I don't have 404, you have a dns problem
<jpatrick> guess so
<Tonio_> why is it searching Packages ?
<Tonio_> my issue is that (i think) I uploaded signed source packages for kmplayer
<Tonio_> and because the repo isn't signed, it doesn't like :)
* jpatrick blames Telefonia
<Riddell> jpatrick: what's the status of your kmplayer package?
<jpatrick> Riddell: WIP
<jpatrick> It's in Tonio_'s repo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I worked a bit on polishing the package
<Tonio_> and upgrade it to the latest version
<freeflying> jpatrick: will you package kerry
<jpatrick> freeflying: if you want me to
<jpatrick> Tonio_: how are we going to get these NEW packs in?
<freeflying> jpatrick: hehe, if you haven't time for it , I will 
<freeflying> Riddell: how about qt-3.3.6
<Tonio_> jpatrick: in what ? main ?
<jpatrick> ubuntu repos
<Tonio_> jpatrick: need to ask for main inclusion
<Riddell> freeflying: I gave it a shot, had no problems so I've asked for an upstream version freeze exception
<Riddell> build key changes though
<Riddell> jpatrick: upload them :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: FF
<Tm_T> agh
<Tm_T> ok, no working Kopete here...
<Tm_T> now I'm pissed
<Tm_T> restarting whole pc ->
<Riddell> hello ZuZubuntu-fr 
<jpatrick> haha
<jpatrick> freeflying: kerry added to TODO
<freeflying> jpatrick: where
<jpatrick> here
<Riddell> jpatrick: fancy adding kbfx too? :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: sure
<ZuZubuntu-fr> hello Riddell ;)
<jpatrick> as long as you can get me past FeatureFreeze
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'm sure we can work something out
<Tonio_> jpatrick: do you want me to upload kmplayer packages ?
<Tonio_> as you don't have access to sources
<jpatrick> Tonio_: upload to where?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ..........
<Tonio_> Riddell: upload kmplayer and wait for ufv exception ?
<Tonio_> upload to ubuntu sorry ?
<Riddell> follow whatever the current practice is for new packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: revu ;)
<Tonio_> we need to get it revied in the first place I assume
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> and same for knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> (which still ftbfs.....)
<Riddell> yeah, put that up too, I'll take a look in a bit
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<jpatrick> arg, I need a long desc for Kerry
<Tonio_> jpatrick: raphink's repo is broken too.......
<Tonio_> as there been an apt upate recently ?
<Tm_T> please hit me when I next time think trying composite things
* raphink hits Tm_T
<freeflying> Riddell: all kubuntu patch for qt-3.3.5 can be removed 
<Riddell> freeflying: great, that makes things easier :)
<freeflying> Riddell: just change the build-dep 
<jpatrick> how on earth does Kerry have a 1998 copyright?
<freeflying> jpatrick: GPL-2
<jpatrick> freeflying: kerrylabel.h:   Copyright (C) 1998 Kurt Granroth <granroth@kde.org>
<Lure> freeflying: would it make sense to put also new qt to Tonio_'s test repo - it works for me
<Tonio_> Lure: need to make the repo working first ;)
<freeflying> Lure: I'd like to , and Riddell has asked for UVFe, so we can wait for approved
<freeflying> jpatrick: so strange  :) how can it happen at 1998
<Lure> there are quite some users of Tonio_ repo due to n-m testing, therefore we could abuse them ;-)
<Lure> freeflying: cut&paste?
<freeflying> Lure: ?
<Lure> freeflying: I was taking about (c) of kerry
<freeflying> jpatrick:  it have use some kde libraries  hehe 
<Lure> freeflying: kerry just depends on libbeagle0, but what do I need to install to configure things to index?
<freeflying> Lure: seems need beagle
<Lure> whole beagle with GNOME/Mono cruft?
<freeflying> Lure: it's just a kde fronted for beagle
<Lure> freeflying: will try this mono bloat - I anyway plan to reinstall with Flight6
<freeflying> Lure: flight6 is out ?
<Lure> planned for wed this week
<Lure> we will have to rethink keyboard shortcuts: katapult: Apt+Space, Yakuake: F12, kerry: F12 or Alt-Space :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: is my repo working for you ?
<Tonio_> do you get an error message when apt-get update ?
<freeflying> Lure: Alt+Space confilct with kerry  :)
<Lure> Tonio_: update now works (did not half an hour ago)
<freeflying> Tonio_: I can not access to your repo hehe
<Lure> freeflying: actually both kerry shortcuts conflict with two apps I use regulary
<Tonio_> Lure: do you get an error message on gpg key ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no - apt-get update just works
<Tonio_> Lure: amazing.........
<Lure> Tonio_: should I try installing something? Something new there? ;-)
<Riddell> Alt Gr+Space?
<Tonio_> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release
<Tonio_> this is what I get.........
<Riddell> Tonio_: on what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on my repo :)
<Tonio_> I don't understand why, that was working nicelly one hour ago........
<Lure> Riddell: not bad idea, however Alt-Ctrl+Space is used by kerry for search for current selection 
<Lure> this is why Alt+Space (or Ctrl+Space) might be better
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry, bad copy/paste ;) http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Tonio_> not yours ;)
<freeflying> Lure: Ctrl+space is for scim 
<Riddell> freeflying: did you see that skim/openoffice bug?
<freeflying> Riddell: I can not reproduce then 
<Lure> I would suggest Win+Space, but I know that some platoform do not have it....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: should be working now
<freeflying> Lure: how win+space on ppc :)
* jpatrick kicks apt
<Lure> this beagle looks like Windows: ps -ef | grep beagle:
<Lure> beagled --debug /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --bg
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> freeflying: exactly - is there any other magic key on ppc that could be used instead of Win?
<freeflying> Lure: apple's 
<Lure> freeflying: is it also used for global shortcuts on MacOSX? where is it located? Any use of it in KDE?
<freeflying> Lure: I seldom use it under kde, it like win under OSX
<Lure> top
<Riddell> Lure: that'll be Mono for you
<Lure> Riddell: mono is running .exe stuff? - this is really ugly... 
<Riddell> that's what happens if you base your platform on a clone of Microsoft
<freeflying> Lure: maybe you can write a beagle like stuff using pur C++ ,  :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: uploading kmplayer on revu
<Lure> freeflying: yes, it is really sad that kat is so much behind beagle... 
<freeflying> Lure: kat is too buggy now 
<Lure> freeflying: I know... :-( But beagled will soon by next memory hug (just behind firefox)
<Lure> s/by/be/
<Lure> seen bug 36713 ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36713 in Ubuntu "having Kubuntu Beasties and Kubuntu Team is confusing" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36713
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> well, you can't delete or merge teams, so not much I can do
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I don't see it
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2189
<Tonio_> when you want to have a look
<Tonio_> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2188
<Tonio_> here it is
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I ssh'ed to Tiber
<raphink> toma: are you there?
<freeflying> Riddell: cmake's UVFe hasn't been approved yet 
<Riddell> Tonio_: wasn't there some discussion about renaming it to network-manager-kde?
<toma> raphink: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: done :)
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> freeflying: where did you request it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't rename the sources, but the binary package
<raphink> toma: i've got a bug with kcontrol wondering if you have an y idea on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is called network-manager-kde*.deb
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I rename the sources too ?
<raphink> toma: http://pastebin.com/623253
<freeflying> Riddell: filed bug on launchpad and asign to moruuvf , also sendd mail to ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> freeflying: i think we just have to wait
<Riddell> Tonio_: not sure, leave it for now I think
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<raphink> toma: seems to be called by http://pastebin.com/623254
<raphink> I don't get what's happening with this :s
<toma> raphink: there is no signal changed()
<raphink> seems to be a problem with the desktop files for these modules
<raphink> hmmm
<toma> raphink: but i see a signal changed(bool)
<raphink> which means?
<toma> try cchanging line 33 
<toma> in  changed(bool) instead of changed() (the first one only)
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> and same for the next one I guess
<raphink> well there's somthing you don't see in this trace
<raphink> i get dialog messages saying 
<raphink> "Cannot find module ""
<raphink> Details : 
<raphink> Diagnosis is :
<raphink> Impossible to find file "desktop" ()
<raphink> I get it twice, and it says it again in the tabs where the LISa and kio slave should be
<toma> hmm, that could be related, if the signal comes from there
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> a stupid question :
<raphink> is there a way I can test that witout recompiling the whole kdebase package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if the decision is somehow to not use kaffeine but kmplayer for konqueror embedded reading
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we split the kaffeine package ?
<toma> i dont see a KCMError or kcmkio in that piece of code
<toma> raphink: so, it might not be the correct piece of code, which errors
<Tonio_> to avoid conflicts in konqueror's config ?
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10847 --< krita crashed using koffice1.5rc1
<raphink> btw, this is kdebase-3.5.2/kcontrol/kio/main.cpp
<toma> raphink: you can only recompile the kio part if you have not cleaned youre build dir
<Tonio_> raphink: your opinion ?
<raphink> how do I do that?
<toma> type 'make' in the kio folder ;-)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> but then I have to install it, too
<toma> make install
<raphink> well sure ;)
<raphink>  $ make
<raphink> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> I guess I have to recompile the whole kcontrol
<toma> did you build it before?
<toma> builddir=srcdir ?
<raphink> no I didn't build it before
<raphink> ti's the package though
<raphink> not the svn
<jpatrick> Tonio_: REVU finished building
<toma> raphink: then you must rebuild all
<raphink> :(
<Tonio_> jpatrick: we have a few packages to get revued
<Tonio_> jpatrick: wlassistant, knetworkmanager and kmplayer
<Tonio_> we should ask on #ubuntu-motu
<toma> raphink: hang on
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well although it's longer I prefer to do it that way anyway toma
<raphink> it's cleaner
<raphink> doesn't bork my system as much
<Tonio_> jpatrick: is my repo still unavailable for you ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> jpatrick: strange........
<Tonio_> certainly a local problem........
<toma> raphink: the messages are caused by the error that the desktop file is not found
<raphink> yes
<toma> raphink: the question is why is it not found
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> well they don't seem to exist
<raphink> at least I don't see were they are
<freeflying> Tonio_: also cmake 
<Tonio_> freeflying: hu ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: UVFe
<raphink> brb
<Tonio_> freeflying: ah ?
<toma> raphink: which file? lanbrowser.desktop?
<freeflying> Tonio_: cmake also need UVFe hehe
<raphink> lanbrowser.desktop only opens the lanbrowser module
<raphink> but it seems there should be desktop files for the LISa and lan:/ kio slave modules too
<raphink> yet they don't seem to exist
<toma> do you know the correct names?
<raphink> no
<raphink>    lisaPage = KCModuleLoader::loadModule("kcmlisa", KCModuleLoader::Both, &tabs);
<Tonio_> freeflying: okay ;)
<raphink> the kcmlisa module doesn't exist 
<Riddell> kioslaves use .protocol files
<raphink> in kcmshell --list
<raphink> because the desktop file doesn't exist
<raphink> imo
<raphink> I'm not sure what name and attributes should be used for this desktop file
<raphink> if that is the problem
<raphink> I can try making one
<raphink> and seeing if that works
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> ah I got it I think toma
<raphink> I created a kcmlisa.desktop
<raphink> and now I get another error
<raphink> :)
<toma> raphink: ok, great
<raphink> it says the desktop file and the lib were found
<raphink> but the module couldn't be charged properly
<raphink> I guess because the attributes I've put for the desktop files are not good
<raphink> KLibrary: /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_kio.so: undefined symbol: create_kcmlisa
<raphink> that's the new error
<raphink> kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_kio.so: undefined symbol: create_kcmlisa
<raphink> it suggests the create_ function is proably missing
<toma> yep.
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> while create_smb and create_lanbrowser exist
<raphink> create_kcmlisa is not declared
<raphink> so I guess
<raphink> KDE_EXPORT KCModule *create_kcmlisa(QWidget *parent, const char /**name*/)
<raphink> shoudl work, no?
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> or it should use another lib than kio
<toma> i'm sorry, i''m not familiar with it at all
<raphink> np 
<raphink> I'll keep trying to understand that
<raphink> I guess the kcm libs are in kdelibs
<Tonio_> jpatrick: shouldn't we make kmplayer depending xine instead of gstreamer ?
<Tonio_> and then only "suggest" gstreamer ?
<jpatrick> good point
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm doing this
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and if we use kmplayer for video in konq, we should split out libs from kaffeine package
<Tonio_> and not install them
<Tonio_> that should avoid conflicts and configuration problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: agree on that point ?
* jpatrick is trying to get Kerry to package
<Tonio_> jpatrick: were can the internal video player can be configured in konqueror ?
<Tonio_> it still uses kaffeine for me
<jpatrick> not sure, will have to look it up
<Riddell> Tonio_: which?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the fact that if we decide to use kmplayerto read files in konqueror, we should split kaffeine
<Tonio_> and not install the konqueror embedded player
<Tonio_> to avoid conflicts
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think it should be possible to just set the priority for the kmplayer part higher than kaffeine's
<Riddell> (I think)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but that's hudge config...... because it has to be set for each extension ;)
<Tonio_> I'm just looking at the configuration actually
<Tonio_> but yes, that can be done with k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm patching kmplayer to use xine by default, and then work on k-d-s
<Tonio_> jpatrick: do you know how to set the default engine in the soruce package ? configure option ?
<jpatrick> kmplayerrc
<Tonio_> hehe, so simple ;)
<jpatrick> there was a .diff in the package
<Tonio_> yes but I removed it.......
<Tonio_> is the kmplayerrc going to kmplayer-base binary ?
<Tonio_> I assume yes
<jpatrick> yes
<raphink> toma: it seems to me like these modules are actually not implemented
<raphink> at all
<raphink> like someone add the tabs to do the job
<raphink> but never finished implementing it
<raphink> toma: there's no function to create them and no cpp that implement what should be in them
<toma> i could not find anything in kdebase either
<Riddell> who is mario.danic?
<Riddell> hello _maydayjay_ 
<Lure> Riddell: Pygi
<Lure> he worked with _ion on n-m test packages
<Riddell> ah hah
<jpatrick> hmm: W: kerry: non-standard-dir-in-usr usr/shutdown/
<seaLne> mornfall: the latest adept is looking good
<Tonio_> jpatrick: patching kmplayerrc doesn't work....... it still uses mplayer by default.......
<Tonio_>  /etc/kde3/kmplayerrc is only used as a basefor the config file in your profile, but I can setparameters with k-d-s
<mornfall> seaLne: that's good :-)
* mornfall is gonna flight to mexico city
<Riddell> mornfall: going to debconf?
<mornfall> Riddell: it's starting to look like it
<Riddell> mornfall: are you giving a talk?
<mornfall> Riddell: no talk (no slots)
<mornfall> Riddell: BoF about libapt-front though (if it works)
* mornfall just booked tickets
<jpatrick> how do I get a debhelper rules file to install manpages?
<seaLne> dh_installdocs ?
<seaLne> or is it something else
<Riddell> dh_installmanpages
<Riddell> and add the names to foo.manpages files
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> I think :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the configuration of kmplayer is a pain........
<Tonio_> damn.....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: it can only read parameters from ~
<Tonio_> means that we have to patch sources to make usage of xine by default
<Tonio_> not only kmplayerrc
<raphink> toma: install the lisa package and try again
<raphink> ;)
<toma> raphink: that simple?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> but we have a problem here
<raphink> because lisa is in universe
<raphink> which means kcontrol _requires_ a package in universe to work properly
<raphink> so the options I see are :
<raphink> 1) make kcontrol hide these tabs unless lisa is installed
<raphink> 2) get lisa in main and have kcontrol depend on it
<raphink> 3) have kcontrol display a message about installing the lisa package when it's not installed
<raphink> I don't think we can possibly keep it like this
<raphink> with kcontrol displaying an error each time you try to load this module
<raphink> or systemsettings
<raphink> what do you think?
<raphink> Riddell: what do you think, too?
<toma> raphink: i can not judge the implications, i leave it to you and Riddell. a popup is the minimum i guess
<Riddell> raphink: I've not been following
<raphink> Riddell: ok well
<raphink> launch kcmshell lanbrowser
<raphink> what do you get?
<Riddell> "The module could not be found."
<Riddell> hmm
<raphink> yep
<raphink> now install the lisa package
<raphink> and try again
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> that's all quite broken
<raphink> no it's not broken
<raphink> it just requires the lisa pakcage to be installed
<raphink> but the lisa package is in universe
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does your knetworkmanager package compare with the debian one?  http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-utopia/packages/experimental/knetworkmanager/debian/
<raphink> so we have a problem
<Riddell> I don't want lisa in main
<raphink> Riddell: cause that means kcontrol requires a package that's in universe to work properly
<raphink> Riddell: and taht's fine
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> but then we need to provide an alternative
<raphink> [18:27]  <raphink> so the options I see are :
<raphink> [18:28]  <raphink> 1) make kcontrol hide these tabs unless lisa is installed
<raphink> [18:28]  <raphink> 2) get lisa in main and have kcontrol depend on it
<raphink> [18:28]  <raphink> 3) have kcontrol display a message about installing the lisa package when it's not installed
<raphink> [18:28]  <raphink> I don't think we can possibly keep it like this
<raphink> [18:28]  <raphink> with kcontrol displaying an error each time you try to load this module
<raphink> with no explanation
<Riddell> yes, the tabs should say "install lisa to enable" or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have no lintian errors, so I don't override anything
<raphink> maybe we could patch kcontrol so the default behaviour adds support for the list and kio lan:/ module
<raphink> only displaying these infos
<raphink> s/list/lisa/
<Tonio_> Riddell: my package uses cdbs, and not only debhelper
<raphink> Riddell: why is it that you don't want lisa in main though?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is quite different in fact.....
<raphink> Riddell: the lan:/ protocol is pretty useful
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, we should remember to send them a friendly e-mail when knetworkmanager is in our archives
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that a problem ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course ;)
<Riddell> raphink: it's also unmaintained and superceded by zeroconf
<raphink> ok
<raphink> as long as zeroconf:/ works
<raphink> ...
<hunger> Riddell: Apropos zeroconf: Any chance of getting some more zeroconf-config files into dapper?
<hunger> Riddell: I raised a bug about that a while back with the necessary files attached (someone even turned them into a diff IIRC).
<hunger> Riddell: It is not nice to have kubuntu ignore perfectly valid services that work fine in ubuntu.
<hunger> Riddell: See #33034 for FISH and sFTP support.
<hunger> Is there a way to list installed kio-slaves by the way?
<jpatrick> Riddell: Kerry waiting in revu
<jpatrick> this apps pretty cool
<Tm_T> ugh
* Tm_T thinks we need SeaMonkey package for (K)Ubuntu ;)
<mornfall> superstoned: possibly-known problem
<mornfall> superstoned: i'll try to recall to fix it for next release =)
<apachelogger> raphink: ping
<jpatrick> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy jpatrick
<apachelogger> jpatrick: you know if I have to write down any copyright of the sources in the copyright file?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, anything significant should be in there
<apachelogger> ok
* apachelogger thanks god that kblogger isn't that big ;-)
<Riddell> in practice though many packages only list the main author
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/623478 proper design?
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks good to me
<apachelogger> ok, thx
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a little isue with kmplayer.......
<Tonio_> impossible to build it with gstreamer support without gstreamer depandancy
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea ?
<raphink> toma: do you think "connect(lisaPage,SIGNAL(changed()), SLOT( changed() )) or noLisa()" defining a noLisa() function would work?
<raphink> Riddell: would that work?
<toma> raphink: noLisa() determines if lisa is installed?
<raphink> no
<raphink> it would just display a message using QString
<raphink> so if it can't connect, it shows a message 
<raphink> telling people to install the package 
<Riddell> Tonio_: if kmplayer is to go into main and it only has gstreamer 0.8 support, don't build it with gstreamer support
<raphink> so I would define a noLisa() function that just displays a message using QString
<raphink> and call 
<raphink> "connect(lisaPage,SIGNAL(changed()), SLOT( changed() )) or noLisa();"
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, it only supports 0.8
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the info :)
<raphink> instead of "connect(lisaPage,SIGNAL(changed()), SLOT( changed() ));"
<raphink> would that work toma?
<toma> raphink: that can be done, maybe in a tiny bit of other syntax, but it is ugly. cant we see if the desktop file is installed?
<toma> or the package rather
<raphink> toma: I guess we could see, but I'm not sure how
<raphink> toma: well we'd need some apt library to check that
<raphink> and I don't think we want kdebase to build-depend on some apt library
<raphink> no?
<raphink> furthermore it should work if people have installed lisa without the package, too
<raphink> like if they've built it manually
<raphink> which is why I thought of doing it this way toma
<raphink> would that prevent from having the errors though?
<toma> connect returns a bool, so i guess it is possible, but I dont think it is a proper way of programming
<toma> if (! connect(bla)) kmessagebox:whatever;
<raphink> ah yes right
<raphink> it will try to connect anyway
<toma> but people would have already have two errors anyway
<raphink> ?
<toma> i see already two popups when doing kmshell lanbrowser
<toma> they are not caused by the failing connect
<raphink> I think they are 
<raphink> indirectly
<raphink>    lisaPage = KCModuleLoader::loadModule("kcmlisa", KCModuleLoader::Both, &tabs);
<raphink>    if (lisaPage)
<raphink>    {
<raphink>      tabs.addTab(lisaPage,i18n("&LISa Daemon"));
<raphink>      connect(lisaPage,SIGNAL(changed()), SLOT( changed() ));
<raphink>    }
<raphink> this is executed
<raphink> so lisaPage doesn't fail
<raphink> so imo it's the connect that fails
<toma> the loadModule will give the popup, not the connect
<raphink> why then is the if(lisaPage) executed ?
<raphink> if there is a failure in the loadModule
<raphink> :s
<raphink> oooh ic
<raphink> toma: KCModuleLoader::loadModule("kcmlisa", KCModuleLoader::Both, &tabs); returns the content to be displayed on the page right?
<toma> loadmodule does not return a bool afaisee
<raphink> so as it returns the error message that the module can't be found
<raphink> this is what is displayed on the page
<Lure> Tonio_: got fix for WPA-PSK from knm author
<raphink> :)
<toma> raphink: indeed
<raphink> toma: so unless I patch loadModule itself, I'll keep having the error message anyway
<toma> well, these error messages are harmless, i would ignore them
<Tonio_> Lure: give it to me ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: just discussing with author if we can get newer snapshot - they have SuSE RC1 tommorow at 18:00
<Tonio_> Lure: including the patch ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> Lure: let's wait tomorrow then
<Tonio_> the package ftbfs anyway.......
<Tonio_> there is no emergency then
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly... I am anyway testing r5923+patch
<Tonio_> lure: okay
<raphink> toma: I could patch moduleloader in kdelibs
<toma> to do what? not print connect failes ?
<toma> you need to patch qt ;-)
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> no
<raphink> so when it fails with lisa, it shows another message
<toma> ah ok
<Lure> Tonio_: I have something else for you (after some more test): new powersave (new upstream + removal of acpid divert)
<toma> raphink: thats good
<Tonio_> Lure: why not :)
<raphink> toma: IF I can do that ;)
<Tonio_> although there are very poor chances we get powersave in ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I will just run some more test, then I can send to you
<Lure> Tonio_: is it fine if I just send .dsc, .diff.gz + you pick original from mbiebl site?
<Tonio_> Lure: great :)
<Tonio_> yes, just send me the source package, that's okay
<raphink> toma: 
<raphink>   if ( !mod.service() )
<raphink>   {
<raphink>     return reportError( report,
<raphink>         i18n("The module %1 could not be found.")
<raphink>         .arg( mod.moduleName() ), i18n("<qt><p>The diagnostics is:<br>The desktop file %1 could not be found.</qt>").arg(mod.fileName()), parent );
<raphink>   }
<raphink> should be easy to patch :)
<toma> that is not the error we see, it has no filename in there
<raphink> that is the error that is sent
<Lure> Tonio_: SuSE is already on 0.6.1+ version and some API changed :-(
<raphink> to the box
<Lure> Tonio_: means more work for us to follow with packages :-(
<raphink> and shown in the tab
<raphink> toma: this is the msg I want to patch
<toma> raphink: no, your code implies that a filename is send, which is not visible in the popup i receive
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> let me see
<raphink> toma: http://pastebin.com/623550
<raphink> that is the whole function
<raphink> so this is indeed where the error is called
<toma> ok, well I can only repeat myself, it is not the error i see, but it can be changed for 3.5.2
<raphink> no I have the same error on kde 3.5.1
<raphink> I don't talk about the message in console
<raphink> I talk about the message in the popup
<raphink> which says "The module "" can't be found"
<raphink> you don't have that toma?
<raphink> could not be found, sorry
<toma> no, so it has changed, then you are fine.
<raphink> ok
<jpatrick> Riddell: can I upload this package?
<Riddell> jpatrick: which?
<jpatrick> Kerry
<Riddell> jpatrick: it has to be revu-ed first
<jpatrick> which it is at
<Lure> Tonio_: check e-mail - more details on knm
<Riddell> jpatrick: hang on, I'll take a look
* Lure will test hibernation with latest powersave
* jpatrick closes in on kbfx
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, thanks
<Tonio_> jpatrick: have you tested your patch for gstreamer by default in kmplayer
<Tonio_> doesn't work......
<Riddell> jpatrick: if licence is GPL 2 (and not later) debian/copyright should point to /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<jpatrick> fixed
<raphink> toma:  is if ( mod == "kcmlisa" || mod == "kcmkiolan" ) proper c++ ?
<toma> raphink: zeker
<raphink> zeker?
<toma> sure ;-)
<raphink> ah ok :)
<raphink> sorry for the stupid questions
<raphink> but given the time needed to test it
<raphink> I prefer to be sure of the code before spening 1 hour compiling 
<toma> raphink: mail me the patch, i can check if it compiles pretty fast
<raphink> ok thanks :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: reuploaded
<raphink> what should be the object type to use for the message toma?
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> jpatrick: it should run  make distclean  in the clean rule
<toma> raphink: you mean: KMessageBox::information ?
<raphink> that's what I have to use ?
<raphink> so 
<jpatrick> remove make clean ?
<raphink> return KMessageBox::information(i18n("my message")); is fine ?
<toma> no
<raphink> :(
<raphink> toma: how do you use it ?
<raphink> so sorry for my stupid questions
<toma> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKMessageBox.html#e30
<raphink> why can't I use Qlabel ?
<toma> raphink: first param is 0
<toma> information(0,i18n());
<raphink> ok
<raphink> what is the difference with Qlabel ?
<toma> Oh well, do you want a popup, or a message on the tab?
<raphink> I want a message in the tab
<raphink> not a popup
<toma> a, qlabel
<raphink> yes
<toma> QLabel is fine then
<toma> sorry for the confusion
<raphink> so it would be Qlabel(i18n("my message") ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: there's no make rule
<raphink> QLabel ( const QString & text, QWidget * parent, const char * name = 0, WFlags f = 0 )
<raphink> or would that be
<Riddell> po/ doesn't get compiled
<raphink> so it would be Qlabel(i18n("my message",0) ?
<raphink> since I have to define the parent
<toma> Qlabel(i18n("my message"),0) 
<toma> (you were missing a )
<toma> (you were missing a ))
<toma> (you were missing a ')')
<raphink> hmm yes 
<raphink> right
<raphink> is the 0 mandatory I mean?
<toma> yes
<raphink> in this case
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so it's 
<raphink> so it would be Qlabel(i18n("my message",0))
<raphink> oops no
<raphink> so it would be Qlabel(i18n("my message"),0)
<raphink> this :)
<toma> yep
<raphink> and I can just return it
<Lure> Tonio_: new powersave is in your mailbox
<raphink> return Qlabel(i18n("my message"),0)
<raphink> and it should display the message in the tab
<raphink> right?
* Lure will grab some food
* jpatrick too
<toma> raphink: which line are you changing in the 623550 pastbin code?
<raphink> 9-14
<raphink> I replace it with
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/623614
<raphink> is that fine?
<raphink> oops
<raphink> it lacks a bit of the message
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> you get the idea though
<toma> mod == "kcmlisa" ? Is mod a qstring?
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> I guess not :s
<toma> i think that should be mod.moduleName() == "kcmlisa"
<raphink> ok you're right
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ping plz ?
<raphink> :)
<toma> raphink: what does reportError() do?
<raphink> I guess it displays the error in an error box
<raphink> as it does now
<toma> raphink: i think that causes the popup
<raphink> yes it does
<raphink> and I want to avoid the popup
<raphink> which is why I do that
<toma> yes, but you can not return a qlabel like that instead
<raphink> why?
<raphink> the fact is that the content of the reportError is displayed in the tab
<raphink> in addition to causing the popup
<toma> indeed, so use the reportError() function, but with a different text
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ping
<Riddell> jpatrick: are you able to get kerry to actually do anything?
<raphink> no
<toma> raphink: that is the easiest way to solve this
<raphink> cause I want no popup toma
<raphink> I just want an info in the tab
<toma> then you have to write a new reportErrorNoPopup
<Tonio_> jpatrick: there is an issue with kmplayer
<Tonio_> it doesn't read the global kmplayerrc file
<Tonio_> no way.......
<toma> raphink: visitors, sorry bbl
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> I put it everywhere (/usr/share/config, /etc/kde3/, /usr/share/apps/kmplayer)
<jpatrick> :|
<Tonio_> jpatrick: it doesn't read it except from ~/.kde/share/config
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, done
<raphink> toma_: http://pastebin.com/623628
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I saw searching google, that you already saw that issue, so do you have an idea ?
<jpatrick> saw what issue?
<jpatrick> where?
<Tonio_> on your blog :)
<Tonio_> you blogged about that kmplayerrc file
<jpatrick> Tonio_: damn ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<jpatrick> forgot about that place
<Tonio_> I was just wondering what to do with it.......
<Tonio_> it appears in the source that it always create a default config........
<Tonio_> i don't understand why......
<Tonio_> I may try with old version
<raphink> I'll try this way
<Lure> Riddell: kerry actually work for me - I use package from freeflying
<Lure> Riddell: you need to start daemon and define what to scan, then it takes some time
<Riddell> Lure: how do I do that?
<Lure> Riddell: you need to install "beagle" package (I suppose kerry should depend on it as no use without)
<Riddell> yep, it does
<Lure> then in main search window you will be able to start daemon (it offered me there)
<Riddell> beagled running too
<Riddell> in kerry?
<Lure> OK, check "Configure kerry" and see Indexing tab
<raphink> bbl
<jpatrick> Riddell: needs /usr/bin/beagled which is in 'beagle'
<Lure> yes, kerry offered me to start daemon (in main page)
* Lure has to good night story for my daughter ;-)
<jpatrick> Riddell:  final verdict?
<Riddell> beagled seems to keep quitting on me
<jpatrick> works like a charm here
<Riddell> how do I start the gnome frontend?
<jpatrick> beagle?
<Riddell> no such program
<Riddell> oh!
<Riddell> I have to click the Find button!
<toma_> raphink: in that case you can return " new KCMError( i18n("install bla"), i18n("some details"), parent ); " instead of the qlabel
* toma_ is gone for a while
<Riddell> that goes against every other search line in KDE, and the UI clears when you type something so you think that it's going the searching
<Tm_T> Riddell: =)
<jpatrick> Riddell: err
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2196
<raphink> toma_: I'm building with the Qlabel
<raphink> so we'll see what we get
<raphink> the tab surely doesn't ask for a KCMError type
<raphink> that would be weird
<jpatrick> Riddell: done, uploaded(revu)
<raphink> Riddell: where do we fix kde ? in kde 3.5.2 or still in dapper ?
<Riddell> raphink: easiest if you send me the patch and I'll put it in my 3.5.2 packages
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so I don't put it in the kde 3.5.1 packages in dapper ?
<Lure> Riddell: have you noticed how dark selection of new Kubuntu theme hides name of file in kerry? ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> was just pondering that
<Riddell> hmm, network manager 0.6.1 doesn't want to compile for me
<Lure> Riddell: really? what is the problem?
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2197
<Lure> Riddell: using offical or Tonio repo for sources?
<Tonio_> grmpf...........
<Lure> Tonio_: is my powersave giving you hard time? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, I'm having problems with kmplayer
<Tonio_> this stupid app doesn't want to read default config
* Lure getting addicted to kerry... ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: welcome to the club
<jpatrick> now if Riddell would let me upload....
* Lure amazed how much cool Kubuntu stuff is being cooked just now (kerry, kmplayer, knm, kpowersave... ;-))
<Tonio_> what is that kerry ?
<jpatrick> kbfx when I get round to it
<Lure> KDE front-end to beagle search
<jpatrick> a KDE frontend to Beagle
<Tonio_> k
<raphink> jpatrick: ah cool
<Tonio_> I prefer kat personnaly ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Yeap, but that does not work at all in kubuntu:-(
<Lure> Tonio_: try kerry and you will change your mind
<Tonio_> hunger: true
* Lure hates Mono, but also like "just-works" principle
<Tonio_> Lure: why "hating"
<Lure> it is a bloat and you get Beagle.exe and stuff in your ps output ;-)
<Riddell> how is it bloat?
<hunger> Tonio_: Did you see how big that runtime is? And that gets installed for a few apps only.
<jpatrick> Tonio_: http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot16av.png
<Lure> Riddell: I have played with different Mono apps and they look nice, but memory consumption is huge
<Lure> I suppose due to fancy memory mgmt features of Mono/C#
<hunger> Lure: It is a VM with garbage collection.
<Tonio_> hunger: like java, or ay other backend :)
<Riddell> Lure: is it worse than e.g. python?
<hunger> Lure: That does not go well with memory management.
<Lure> Riddell: IMHO, yes
<hunger> So where is kerry?
<Riddell> hunger: revu
<jpatrick> with me waiting ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: 2 seconds..
<hunger> Hmmm... no debs... nothing for me then;-)
<hunger> I will hate it for using mono anyway;-)
<Riddell> mono is evil it's true
<Riddell> jpatrick: one more issue :(  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2197
<Tonio_> okay, jpatrick, I found the problem.......
<Tonio_> the standard kmplayer reads the config file
<Tonio_> but not the embedded player
<Lure> Tonio_: :-( - stupid
<Tonio_> Lure: yes..........
<Tonio_> but that's it
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, done, now?
<Lure> hi Pygi
<Pygi> hi Lure
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume that's simple to patch, but I can't do it
<Pygi> Tonio_: you broke something again? ^_^
<Tonio_> Pygi: ??
<Pygi> Tonio_: bah, nevermind
<jpatrick> Tonio_: can you advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2198, thank you
<Lure> mbiebl: ping
<Tonio_> jpatrick: reviewing
<mbiebl> Lure, hi
<Lure> mbiebl: I have reverted your acpid divert as it have caused regression for hotkeys (ibm, toshiba)
<Riddell> jpatrick: advocated! http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2198
<Riddell> jpatrick: poke raphink or Tonio_ or someone for a second revu
<Lure> mbiebl: good thing is that powersave still works fine
* Riddell goes out
<jpatrick> Riddell: just did
<mbiebl> Lure, yes diverting acpid was just a workaround.
<mbiebl> proper integration in acpi-support is better.
<Lure> mbiebl: I know, but the fact is that acpi-support scripts are almost fine for us
<Lure> mbiebl: this is next step I plan to do with acpi-support maintainer
<Lure> mbiebl: I have picked up latest package for sid, did the ubuntu changes and Tonio_ will now put .deb on test repo
<jpatrick> "the test repo" - groovy :)
<Lure> mbiebl: do you have any ppc user of powersave? raphink has problems on ppc...
<mbiebl> Almost. sleep.sh should have a CheckPolicy check at the beginning.
<Lure> mbiebl: I cannot test sleep, as my notebook does not work
<mbiebl> And as you already wrote in the email CheckPolicy should check for powersaved and not kpowersave.
<Lure> mbiebl: sleep is also broken for klaptop users due to bugs
<mbiebl> Was waiting for the final stable kpowersave/powersave packages before writing a response.
<mbiebl> kpowersave 0.6 will be released this week (stable) and the stable powersave package have been released last week. 
<Lure> mbiebl: suse has rc1 tommorow, maybe this will be it
<jpatrick> the bug bot!
<Lure> mbiebl: I am also in discussion with thoeing for k-n-m
<mbiebl> Lure, already have packages for k-n-m on debian utopia.
<mbiebl> Do you know that?
<mbiebl> I've been in contact with Timo for some time now.
<Lure> mbiebl: have seen those, need to check with Tonio_ (we did our own before)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2198 little improvements needed
<mbiebl> We should avoid duplicate work.
<Tonio_> can be done in 5 mintues
<Tonio_> minutes
<Lure> mbiebl: what do you do with dial-up in debian (yast2)
<Lure> we have just removed it for now as n-m backend is also lacking
<mbiebl> Nothing right know. We could remove this menu entry though to avoid confussion.
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I didn't use cdbs because it needed make -f admin* thingy
<mbiebl> Ah, so you were faster than me ;-)
<jpatrick> long desc, /me thinks
<Lure> our package is on http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, but short and long desc have to be different :)
<Tonio_> cdbs was just an opinion :) not the reason for NO
<jpatrick> but WHAT to add?
<jpatrick> it's just about it
<Tonio_> jpatrick: description of what if beagle for example
<apachelogger> jpatrick: advertisment ;-)
<Tonio_> lookat the knetworkmanager package
<Tonio_> it is just a frontend, and has a real long desc
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'm just copying the beagle one
<jpatrick> should I add http://en.opensuse.org/Kerry ?
<Tonio_> yes, homepage is required
<Tonio_> not obviously, but strongly :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: now may I upload?
<jpatrick> ....s'il vous plat?
<apachelogger> shall I first mail the UVF exception request or first upload to revu?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, if you added long desc and homepage, you can upload :)
<jpatrick> yahoo!
<apachelogger> google!
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> UVF vs. REVU
<Lure> kerry
<Lure> ;-)
<jpatrick> Kerry has entered the archives
<Tonio_> Lure: building *powersave and uploading
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<mbiebl> Lure, with kpowersave 0.6 getting release this week we should also request a UVF freeze for it.
<hunger> jpatrick: I do not see it yet:-)
<Tonio_> can someone help me on the kmplayer plugin problem ?
<Tonio_> I'm certain it is easy to fix, but I can't do it myself
<Tonio_> that's important for dapper :)
<Lure> mbiebl: yes, I hope Tonio_ knows how to do this ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yvf exception needed
<Tonio_> I can only upload them on my personal repo
<Tonio_> do you know how to ask for uvfe ?
<mbiebl> Tonio_, what's yvf?
<Tonio_> uvf sorry :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, we should wait for kpowersave 0.6 release, then UVF exception
<Tonio_> Lure: agree
<jpatrick> hunger: behold LP: https://launchpad.net/people/jpatrick/+packages
<Lure> but we probably can do the Revu thing first
<mbiebl> Lure, did you notice that libnl has been accepted in dapper? 
<mbiebl> Scott has added it to the archive.
<Lure> mbiebl: also n-m and wpasupplicant, they are just stuck in build queue
<Lure> mbiebl: wpasupplicant is still in universe and need to move to main to allow n-m to build
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the reason for this ?
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't wpasupplicant already in main ?
<Lure> mbiebl: Scott added dependancy on wpasupplicant, not sure why
<Lure> Tonio_: no, it was just promoted, but not executed
<mbiebl> NM without wpasupplicant is pretty useless.
<Lure> mbiebl: I know, but there might be users with WEP only, so some developers said that it should only recommend
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the compression level you use for powersave orig ?
<mbiebl> It even needs it for WEP encryption I think.
<Lure> ask mbiebl - you got it from them
<mbiebl> --best
<Tonio_> I can't dpkg-source
<jtshaw> not to jump in on an arguement that isn't mind... but wpa_supplicant is excellent for wireless profiles, WEP, WPA, ect.
<Tonio_> lure ?
<Lure> jtshaw: I agree, but some do not... ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: what is the error? uncompress problem?
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2199 anyone got time to revu?
<Tonio_> dpkg-source: error: file powersave_0.12.7.orig.tar.gz has size 867815 instead of
<Tonio_> Lure: do you want to uplolad them on the repo by yourself ?
<Tonio_> Ican give you ftp access
<mbiebl> Tonio_, did you grab it from my private repo?
<Lure> just a minute
<Tonio_> mbiebl: nope, I downloaded original .tar.Bz2 and converted to tar.bz
<Tonio_> tar.Gz
<mbiebl> and then you used dpkg-source -x?
<Lure> Tonio_: I have the one from mbiebl's debian/sid repo
<mbiebl> Will probably not work. Even if you have the same compression level.
<Lure> they already have in orig.tar.gz name
<mbiebl> The md5sum of the tarball will be different.
<Lure> mbiebl: true
<Tonio_> Lure: why don't you upload yourself ?
<Tonio_> it'll be easier ;)
<Lure> I can...
<Tonio_> lure pv
<mbiebl> I could. I just don't know the procedures.
<mbiebl> I'm a Debian guy and don't know how (k)ubuntu works.
<jpatrick> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<jpatrick> ^I'm listed in that changelog
<mbiebl> So it's probably easier if one of you takes care of that.
<mbiebl> Or 
<mbiebl> give me instructions how to do it.
<mbiebl> E.g. I don't know where to file this UVF execptions.
<mbiebl> Lure, I have to go now but I will be around on IRC the next days.
<Lure> mbiebl: thanks - will be in touch
<mbiebl> We can then discuss the next steps for (k)powersave .
<mbiebl> cu.
<jpatrick> night
<Tonio_> Lure: what about the wpa patch for knetworkmanager ?
<Tonio_> Lure: did you test ?
<Lure> yes, it is working great for me
<Tonio_> nice, so we just have to wait for new tarball tomorrow ;)
<Lure> yes. r5909 that is in repository does not have this bug (only r5923)
<apachelogger> still noone wanna revu kblogger? :-|
<Tonio_> apachelogger: url plz ?
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2199
<apachelogger> :)
<toma> not using kwallet? tssss...
<apachelogger> amaroK doesn't use kwallet either :P
<Lure> akregator neither (for rss feeds with passwords)....
<toma> double tssss
<_Sime> raphink: ping
<Tonio_> apachelogger: package look fine
<Tonio_> only problem
<Tonio_> it is not actually in the archives
<Tonio_> so the changelog should only contain one entry
<Tonio_> and you should comment the patch in the changelog
<Tonio_> apart from that, nice ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/kicker-kblogger ?
<Tonio_> kicker-blogger.........
<Tonio_> shame on me ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you can say "when tired, Tonio is ridiculous !"
<apachelogger> ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can you plz add informations concerning the kdepotpatch
<Tonio_> and then I give my yes ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you will have to ask for UVFe
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Tonio_: just mail the motu list with description for the exception and the url to revu?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no, need to post bug to launchpad
<Tonio_> let me give you an example
<apachelogger> plz
<Lure> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<Lure> I am just investigating this for powersave... ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdbus/+bug/34341
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34341 in kdbus "UVF Exception 0.8.2 -> 0.8.6" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> create a bug on the source package, lmike this one
<Tonio_> join the same 3 files I joined, and a little explanation on the reason it is interesting to update it
<apachelogger> Tonio_: is the pot patch actual needed? since the upstream includes a pot?
<apachelogger> or is rosetta using special pots?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> I just say : comment what is the patch you added
<Tonio_> in debian/changelog
<danimo> Riddell: is there a way to get a more recent syncce version into dapper?
<danimo> Riddell: the current one seems not to work
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ok :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2202
<Lure> Tonio_: added info about your repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave
<apachelogger> how to get a proper diffstat output?
<Lure> Tonio_: can you also put powersave/kpowersave to REVU?
<raphink> _Sime: pong
<apachelogger> raphink: can I diffstat on a debdiff output?
<apachelogger> because it outputs quite some crap here
<raphink> sure you can
<raphink> debdiff file1.dsc file2.dsc | diffstat
<raphink> works fine :)
<apachelogger> raphink: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10868 not for kblogger :|
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2202 can you please revu it?
<raphink> wait a mini
<raphink> min
<raphink> well the reason why the diff fails is obvious
<raphink> it has binary contents
<raphink> images ;)
<raphink> http://www.raphink.info/adding-icons-to-debian-packages on this subject btw ;)
<raphink> I think upstream devs might gain from it too
<raphink> imho
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-01
<raphink> there's something weird btw apachelogger
<raphink> I don't see kblogger on ppc
<raphink> ah! it was renamed
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> apachelogger: did you request a UVFe ?
<Riddell> danimo: we can try, find someone to package it and ask for UVF exception
<apachelogger> raphink: not yet
<raphink> ok
<raphink> please do
<apachelogger> raphink: Tonio_ though I should just file a bug instead of mail the list
<raphink> file a bugt
<apachelogger> therefore a diffstat would be usefull ;-)
<raphink> attach the diffstat
<raphink> and the changelog
<Tonio_> apachelogger: file a bug, assign it to the good launchpad group
<Tonio_> that will mail the list automatically
<raphink> explain why it should be added
<raphink> and assign the bug to motu-uvf
<raphink> Tonio_: :p
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> got it :D
<apachelogger> though the diffstat is kinda useless
* Tonio_ is testing the patch for kmplayer, to use default config file
<raphink> hehe :)
* raphink is building kdelibs with the pach for lisa
* Lure will wait for results, even though he is half sleeping... ;)
<raphink> crossing fingers hoping it will work this time
* raphink is building kblogger on tiber
<apachelogger> hooray :)
<Lure> raphink: there is new powersave - can you build for ppc?
<Tonio_> Lure: plugin works :)
<raphink> Lure: sure
<raphink> if you have the source
<Lure> Tonio_: nice, now I deserve some sleep ;-)
<raphink> and when I'm done with my bugfix
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: I have learned something today, thanks :)
<Lure> raphink: source is in Tonio_'s repo
<raphink> ok
<Lure> i386 packages too
<raphink> then ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmplayer now working fine, do you want me to create default config for kmplayer plugin in k-d-s ?
<Tonio_> raphink: wait a bit, changelog polishing needed :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll wait
<raphink> np
<Lure> ok, good night everybody
<raphink> night Lure
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does the default config go?
<Tonio_> Lure: nite and thanks :)
<Riddell> s/go/do/
<Tonio_> Riddell: make usage of xine by default
<Tonio_> and make kmplayer prior to kaffeine
<Tonio_> that needs tobe done in k-d-s
<Tonio_> no way to set it somewhere else
<Tonio_> Riddell: by default the latest installed is prior, which isn't very convenient
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can force file association in k-d-s
<raphink> apachelogger: when/if the UVFe is approved, I'm ok with this package
<Tonio_> but kmplayer is way better than kaffeine on the embedded part........ uncomparable
<apachelogger> raphink: well, what todo with the diffstat?
<apachelogger> attach as is?
<raphink> apachelogger: is the debdiff really huge?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes
<raphink> I'd say yes apachelogger
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> second
<raphink> and I'd really enjoy it if upstream devs would provide the image sources too :)
<raphink> and build the images into pngs in the Makefiles
<raphink> :)
<apachelogger> debidff is 310kb
<raphink> so we have _real_ opensource 
<raphink> yes that's too huge apachelogger
<Tonio_> we need so many main inclusion.......... pfiuuuuuuu
<raphink> is the changelog verboses enough ?
<apachelogger> ok :)
<apachelogger> raphink: not really, though the changes are mainly just redesigned / imported stuff
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see
<Riddell> Tonio_: I wonder if making it use xine should be done in the package, since xine is in main and mplayer is in multiverse
<raphink> well i'll have a look at it later
<Tonio_> Riddell: that is done in the package
<raphink> Tonio_: ping me when powersave is ready to build
* apachelogger got lost in it's konqueror windows
<Tonio_> the "prior to kaffeine" needs to be done in k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package already forces xine by default
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy
<Riddell> then yeah, a patch for k-d-s would be good
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I had to patch since the default config was only read by the standard player, not the embedded.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: lure found the clue :)
<Tonio_> raphink: you can build powersave, lure has acces to my repo and uploaded it
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't it be interesting tohave a testing/experimental repo ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you an see, everyone works on mine actually, but the bandwidth may not be enough in a few weeks :)
<raphink> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> raphink: you can apt-get source kmplayer in 5 minutes
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well I need to finishing building kdelibs
<toma> raphink: successfull build earlier?
<raphink> toma: no, I had forgotten to add #include <qlabel.h>
<raphink> no I have added and I'm building again
<raphink> hopefully it will work
<toma> ok
<raphink> good occasion to learn C++ a bit
<raphink> :)
<raphink> can be useful
<toma> yeah ;-), it is not that difficullt ;-)
<raphink> and Qt in particular
<raphink> toma: yes, when you get into it I'm sure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you're interested for wlassistant replacing kwifimanager, shouldn't we revu it ?
<Tonio_> raphink: interested ?
<raphink> in what?
<Tonio_> revuing wlassistant, because it can potentially replace kwifimanager
<raphink> well not right now
<raphink> because I'm busy
<raphink> and I have no wifi anyway so I can't test it
<Tonio_> as networkmanager/knetwirkmanager isn't installed by default with the install cd
<Tonio_> (for what I know)
<Riddell> Tonio_: certainly should
<Riddell> Tonio_: please put it up there
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2191
<apachelogger> raphink: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kblogger/+bug/36787 shall I attach anything else?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36787 in kblogger kicker-kblogger "UVF Exception 0.4.1 -> 0.5" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<raphink> toma: it fails again
<raphink> it has to return a KCModule
<Tonio_> Riddell: k-d-s ready, do you want it by mail ?
<toma> raphink: yep, as i noted earlier
<raphink> yep
<raphink> maybe I could create a KCModule variable with my text in it
<toma> raphink: take a look at http://pastebin.com/623628
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I know that
<toma> at the end you see reportError returns a KCMError with the error
<raphink> KCMError obviously returns a KCModule
<raphink> that contains the text
<toma> that is what you want isn\t it?
<raphink> I guess
<raphink> that's interesting
<raphink> I could just return new KCMError
<raphink> with the text I want
<toma> so you can make a second reportError, like reportErrorKUbuntu or take a shortcut and return the new KCMError
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<raphink> yes
<raphink> indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: email going right now
<raphink> toma: http://pastebin.com/624032
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if you want to test kmplayer, simply install kmplayer-konq-plugin from my repo
<Tonio_> raphink: you know what?
<toma> raphink: right
<raphink> Tonio_: what?
<Tonio_> the best kde based distro ever ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> we're gonna do it ;)
<raphink> I hope so :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> and I'm gonna do this lisa stuff now :p
<raphink> I will do it
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> is she blond ? ^_^
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> hmpf
<raphink> I don't like blond much
<Tonio_> I mean *real* blond
<Tonio_> my girlfriend is ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> good4you
<toma> raphink: but, i now recall that the module name was empty in the error, wasn't it?
<raphink> wait
<raphink> yes toma
<toma> so, how is that going to enter the routine then?
<raphink> I don't know
<raphink> we'll see
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I'll try and see what I can do
<raphink> :)
<toma> ow ok
<toma> (so you want to build it, ignoring the fact that it will not work)
<Riddell> Tonio_: wlassistant doesn't come with its own icons?
<raphink> toma: why would it not work?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> how peculiar
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, it comes with a dirty xpm one, and an svg
<Tonio_> Riddell: but no png.........
<toma> raphink: well, the mod.moduleName() is empty, else it would have been visible in the current error, so it will not enter the loop with the special error
<Riddell> another scons package, shame kde isn't going to use scons
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I added that little algo to build them
<raphink> ah right toma
<raphink> good point :)
<toma> pfew.
<Tonio_> Riddell: well scons makes it easy to compile, but a pain to package :)
<raphink> hehe sorry toma ;)
* Tonio_ hope a good scons.mk will soon be provided
<raphink> it's just a bit hard for me
<toma> raphink: np
<toma> in the current error: "The desktop file %1 could not be found." is there %1 also empty?
<raphink> hmmmmmm
<raphink> it seems so
<raphink> and then we get "desktop" for the file name
<Tonio_> Riddell: correction : wlassistant only comes with a dirty xpm icon, no svg ;)
<toma> raphink: pfew, tough
<raphink>    lisaPage = KCModuleLoader::loadModule("kcmlisa", KCModuleLoader::Both, &tabs);
<raphink> where do we get this "kcmlisa" in loadModule?
<raphink> KCModule* KCModuleLoader::loadModule(const KCModuleInfo &mod, ErrorReporting report, bool withfallback, QWidget * parent, const char * name, const QStringList & args )
<raphink> given that it's a KCModuleinfo type
<Riddell> Tonio_: patch it not to use ksystray command, and use X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true instead of sudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true is better than kdesu ?
<raphink> toma: there must be a method of the module to get this info back
<toma> raphink: reading the api now
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<toma> raphink: try the moduleName() entry, it should work
<Tonio_> Riddell: patch was already done (it appears I didn't upload the good version on revu)
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing and reuploading
<raphink> toma: well it doesn't, we see it iin the error
<toma> raphink: maybe it now showing is another bug
<toma> s/now/not/
<raphink> we'll see
<raphink> I'll try with the moduleName()
<toma> maybe add some debugging
<raphink> how?
<toma> check and if needed a #include "kdebug.h"
<toma> and add a kdDebug() << "Desktop file requested " << moduleName() << " - " << fileName() << endl;
<Riddell> Tonio_: new k-d-s looks good, I'll upload
<toma> just before the if loop
<raphink> btw
<raphink> i18n("<qt><p>The diagnostics is:<br>The desktop file %1 could not be found.</qt>").arg(mod.fileName())
<raphink> is ugly
<raphink> it opens a p tag and doesn't close it 
<raphink> ;)
<toma> right. the devil is in the detail
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> toma: http://pastebin.com/624072
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks :)
<raphink> then I define the kubuntuLisaReportError
<toma> ok
<raphink> toma: if the moduleName() call works, that should work, right?
<toma> yes
<raphink> can you try to build it ?
<raphink> please :)
<toma> yes, can you mail me the diff ?
<raphink> I just sent it through DCC
<raphink> didn't you get it?
<raphink> I can send it by mail if you prefer though
<raphink> toma: what email ?
<toma> it is 0 bytes
<toma> tomalbers@kde.nl
<raphink> ah?
<raphink> sent toma
<raphink> Riddell: I just had the po files for adept and systemsettings updated in the KDE svn 
<raphink> how can it be synced ?
<raphink> toma: did you get the mail?
<toma> not yet
<raphink> ok
<toma> got it
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> wb Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: wb ?
<Tonio_> welcome back ?
<raphink> welcome back 
<toma> raphink: 'kubuntuLisaReportError' was not declared
* Tonio_ is sometimes stupid ;)
<raphink> really?
<raphink> it's declared in the end
<raphink> oooh
<raphink> it has to be declared in the .h right?
<raphink> huhu
<toma> yep
<toma> let me do that
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink>     static KCModule* kubuntuLisaReportError( ErrorReporting report, const QString & text,
<raphink>         QString details, QWidget * parent );
<raphink> right ?
<toma> exactly
<toma> raphink: indeed a ";" behind it, static in front and remove the class name. Very well. 10 points ;-)
<toma> it compiles
<raphink> hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2191
<raphink> actually I just copied the reportError one and changed it
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be okay now
<raphink> :
<raphink> :)
<toma> raphink: i know ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> toma: I guess I owe you some help on packaging whenever you decide to do it
<raphink> ;)
<toma> raphink: but it will still popup, you know that, right?
<raphink> why?
<toma> in the caller you see a "Both" 
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you suggest renaming to kde-wlassistant ?
<Tonio_> the package has been rejected by elmo apparently......;
<Tonio_> should have been uploaded already.
<toma> in the new method you added there is a Dialog and a Inline at the bottom, my guess is that thhey are related
<raphink> oooh
<raphink> yes
<raphink> that's right
<toma> raphink: so you could change the caller to "Inline" or change your method to comment out the messagebox
<raphink> I shall remove the Dialog part
<raphink> or call the Inline one
<raphink> yes
<toma> raphink: confirmed, see: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ei6ZN523.html
<toma> change it to Inline is the best solution indeed
<raphink> yes
<raphink> so just call it with 1
<raphink> well actually you know what?
<raphink> it seems I don't have to create this new function
<raphink> I can just call to Inline
<toma> yep
<raphink> and send a custom details
<raphink> and that will do
<toma> yep
<raphink> :)
<raphink> let me do that :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<raphink> toma: so I have to call with report & Inline instead of just report ?
<toma> hmm, the caller no states 'Both' right?
<raphink> no
<raphink> :(
<raphink> it says
<raphink> return reportError( report,
<raphink>         i18n("The module %1 could not be found.")
<raphink>         .arg( mod.moduleName() ), i18n("<qt><p>The diagnostics is:<br>The desktop file %1 could not be found.</qt>").arg(mod.fileName()), parent );
<raphink> so I don't see where I should say to not use Dialog
<toma> no, in the caller of that method
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> :s
<raphink> how do you mean ? :'(
<toma> lisaPage = KCModuleLoader::loadModule("kcmlisa", KCModuleLoader::Both, &tabs);
<raphink> ah!
<toma> lisaPage = KCModuleLoader::loadModule("kcmlisa", KCModuleLoader::Inline, &tabs);
<raphink> wow I _really_ don't get it anymore
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> but it's ok
<toma> KCModuleLoader::Inline is send to KCModuleLoader::loadModule
<raphink> yes
<raphink> as second argument 
<toma> it is the second argument, so it is stored in 'report'
<raphink> for ErrorReporting report
<raphink> but then why not call it directly in KCModuleloader ?
<raphink> load sorry
<toma> that will go as first param to reportError()
<raphink> like
<raphink> return reportError( KCModuleLoader::Inline, blah
<raphink> wouldn't that work?
<raphink> I guess it's just dirty
<raphink> ;)
<toma> yep
<raphink> as it overrdies what is sent by the caller
<raphink> so we lose the track of this parameter the caller sent 
<toma> but the next packager will search his ass of for it
<raphink> yes
<raphink> that's right
<raphink> but then I have to modify two packages
<raphink> kdelibs && kdebase
<raphink> whereas if I only modify the lib, only kdelibs has to be modified
<raphink> so it's easier
<toma> ok, in this case you can get away with it
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok let's try
<raphink> I'll send you the new patch
<raphink> sent
<Tonio_> raphink: http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/27574-Qui-veut-fabriquer-son-propre-baladeur-numer.htm
<Tonio_> raphink: mattemoi ca ;)
<raphink> grrr
<raphink> my smtp fails
<raphink> toma: did you get it?
<raphink> Tonio_: intressant
<raphink> on s'en fait un chacun dimanche prochain ? 
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> raphink: ca me botte de le faire moi ;)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> clair
<Tonio_> serieux, j'ai des telephones, donc pas de soucis pour l'ecran
<raphink> :)
<raphink> pareil j'ai des vieux tlphones
<raphink> c'est open-source le soft je suppose
<raphink> toma: does it work now?
<toma> raphink: yes, that compiles
<raphink> :)
<toma> raphink: cant check if it works though
<raphink> ok
<raphink> but it builds
<raphink> I guess the kio would have to be rebuilt on top of this now
<Tonio_> raphink: vi open source ;) le seul bleme, c'est la finition........... tu feras jamais un truc pro a la maison
<raphink> bof ;)
<raphink> a dpend 
<raphink> toma: ok then I'll try to build kdelibs again
<toma> raphink: ok, let me know if it works.
<raphink> and then build kcontrol on top of it
<raphink> :)
<toma> bed now!
<raphink> I hope it does :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: wlassistant est advoc
<raphink> thanks for all toma && good night
<Tonio_> Riddell: merci
<toma> me too, good night
<Riddell> Tonio_: was kerry uploaded?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think jpatrick did it yes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: 3 yes for wlassistant, can I upload it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: please do
<Tonio_> I think you have a script to auto ask for uvfe ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: who also approved wlassistant?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope it will not be rejected this time.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't
<Tonio_> Riddell: already approved long time ago
<Riddell> Tonio_: new packages don't need an upstream version freeze exception
<Tonio_> already uploaded, but it never went in universe........
<Tonio_> I don't know why
<Riddell> hmm, right
<Tonio_> maybe elmo because of it's name
<Tonio_> kde-wlassistant maybe ?
<Riddell> I doubt it, doesn't seem very generic
<Riddell> just upload again and see what happens
<Tonio_> wlassistant is comparable to pwmanager
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> same semantic, and pwmanager was rejected
<raphink> generic names are only acceptable for gnome apps for elmo ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: +++++++++
<Tonio_>  :)
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> is there a kio-beagle?
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded to ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28437
<Tonio_> Riddell: kio beagle :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: want a package ?
<Riddell> sure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to be unsupported........ 30 august for latest version......
<raphink> ouch
<Tonio_> Riddell: not sure that can work with latest beagle version........
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Tonio_> raphink: best method to know is to try no ?? ^^
<raphink> Tonio_: you could try
<raphink> yep 
<raphink> and if it works, having it in kubuntu might help developping it
<raphink> the more people use it, the fastest it tends to grow
<Tonio_> Riddell: kio-beagle building
<raphink> Riddell: how long do you think we need to test kde 3.5.2 before including it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried and it doesn't build........... seems to be outdated compared to actual beagle
<Riddell> raphink: I've asked for the UVFe
<raphink> Riddell: for KDE ?
<Riddell> but 3.5.2 isn't released yet remember
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<raphink> great :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, thanks for looking at it
<raphink> It seems to work great so far
<raphink> I have no problem with it at all
<raphink> all big bugs we have fixed have been fixed in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: wait, I have found patches for 0.2.x compatibility :)
<Tonio_> hehehe
<raphink> and many others it seems
<raphink> looks much more like a bugfix than 3.5.1
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Tonio_: hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, thanks for looking at it
<Riddell> hmm, no
* Riddell beds
<raphink> good night Riddell
<raphink> I'll send you the kdelibs patch for lisa
<raphink> if it works :)
<Tonio_> nite Riddell
<Tonio_> for interested tester : kio-beagle available on revu and on my repo : http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<glick> hello?
<glick> anyone here?
<Tm_T> hmm hmm hmm
<Tm_T> 3... no, 5 irc clients open
<Tm_T> =)
* Hobbsee upgrades to kde 3.5.2
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good guestion =)
<Hobbsee> 5 windows, or 5 clients?
<Tm_T> 5 clients
<Tm_T> all separate
<Tm_T> in three different pc's
<Tm_T> ok, normally I just have 3 irssi running but now I have chatzilla and Kopete also in irc
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Tm_T> yeah =)
<Tm_T> 3 irssi in 4 different networks and ~50 channels
<Tm_T> and don't say I'm addicted!
<Tm_T> because I'm not!
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> some alien ->
<Tm_T> ach, no luck
<superstoned> Tonio: wanna test kio-beagle and kerry but why o why does beagle have so many dep's?!?!? 40 packages to install to get beagle to install - AS BACKEND, not even with a gui...
<freeflying> superstoned: where is kio_beagle
<superstoned>  http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<superstoned> can't find kerry, btw, u know where it is?
<freeflying> superstoned: I've packaged the latest kerry , you need it ?
<superstoned> i'd like to test it, yes
<freeflying> superstoned: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/freeflying
<superstoned> (just installed beagle for first time, btw, so i guess it'll be busy indexing for some time).
<superstoned> tnx
<superstoned> btw how big does the beagle database become>
<superstoned> ?
<freeflying> superstoned:  up to how many dirs do you wanna index 
<superstoned> a lot... a lot. several gigs with mp3, movies, doc's, a few thousand mails.
<superstoned> btw on your site, i get with a right mouse klick a submenu with kubuntu package menu -> install package, but dpkg apparently doesn't accept ftp packages. shouldn't this option be hidden for ftp or even all non-local protocols?
<freeflying> superstoned: I haven't try with in that way 
<superstoned> freeflying: i mainly wonder if it will be eg 50 mb or 500 mb or 5000 mb...
<freeflying> superstoned: my is 193M , I index almost full system 
<superstoned> ok, guess it'll be 500 max then :D
<superstoned> tnx
<superstoned> btw
<superstoned> kerry does not install
<freeflying> superstoned: I have 30G movie and songs 
<superstoned> i have a little more, but not that serious
<freeflying> superstoned: install it in konsole 
<superstoned> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/624636
<superstoned> (rmb and use the install option)
<superstoned> where can i find qt 3.3.6?!?
<freeflying> superstoned: also above url
<superstoned> ok
<freeflying> superstoned: how about your downloadin speed
<superstoned> was slow
<superstoned> some 10kb/sec? (not sure)
<superstoned> freeflying: installing did work now. kerry is configured. but now - when/how will beagle start?
<freeflying> superstoned: do search , it will allow you start beagle
<superstoned> ok
<superstoned> tnx
<superstoned> its started i guess
<freeflying> superstoned: it will index 
<raphink|sleep> toma_: it doesn't work :(
<alerim> hi there
<alerim> I got a bug on KDE 3.5.2, I get "Unable to load the  Display  module" in System Settings -> Display
<raphink> _Sime: ping
<sebas> alerim: Could you run kcmshell displayconfig?
<sebas> That should give meaningful errormessages.
<sebas> Meaningful to developers, that is.
<alerim> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 0-1: invalid data
<alerim> maybe you want the stack trace
<raphink> ah interesting
<raphink> tonio has got the same error iirc
<raphink> and I've got 
<raphink> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getNeedVideoRam'
<raphink> error: *** runFunction failure
<raphink> ;)
<alerim> http://pastebin.com/624746
<sebas> Ah, that should've been fixed in recent snapshots.
<raphink> sebas: ?
<sebas> raphink: "?"?
<raphink> alerim just upgraded iirc and I am up-to-date too
<raphink> 4 days ago, the module worked for me
<raphink> then it got broken again
<sebas> With snapshots, I mean "svn".
<raphink> ok
<raphink> for both errors sebas?
<sebas> Yesterday, half past 2 pm, CEST.
<raphink> ok
<sebas> Yours is a different one, raphink?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getNeedVideoRam'
<raphink> error: *** runFunction failure
<raphink> that's what I get
<raphink> on PPC
<sebas> There's a fix for that that went in on friday night, could you check svn?
<raphink> I don't have a co here and I'm a bit busy so not now
<raphink> but ok :)
<sebas> Ok, try it when you have some time.
<raphink> sure
<Hobbsee> Lure: ping
<Hobbsee> oops, i think i wanted tonio...
<Lure> Hobbsee: pong
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> whoever's messed with the latest kpowersave is the one that i want...
* Hobbsee whines - my eyes, my eyes!  fortunately, there's a bios setting for brightness
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: unfortunately there's no way to adjust sunlight
<Hobbsee> true
<Tm_T> just imagine, shiny snow everywhere and bright sun...
<Tm_T> still hurting my eyes =)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i've been in that...too darned bright!
<Riddell> how do people get any work done in Finland?  don't they want to go sledging every day?
<Hobbsee> evening Riddell 
<Tm_T> Riddell: =)
<Riddell> it's the Australia, I never worked out why they don't all go surfing every day
* Hobbsee readies her pitchfork and flaming torch
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bluebottles and sharks seem to get in teh way, you know :P
* Hobbsee isnt near a beach anyway
<Tm_T> Riddell: you don't see beauty too close of you... human nature
<Tm_T> I spent some time today just sitting and looking birds singing and fighting of food
<Tm_T> and yeah, getting blind =)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> partly because of my medication, makes me calm :)
<Tm_T> also don't feel pain that much, good thing
<Tm_T> but now some packaging exercises ->
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kde 3.5.2 seems to work quite well, from waht i've seen so far...
<mornfall> raphink: sup?
<raphink>  I'm good
<Riddell> Hobbsee: great, thanks
<raphink> still trying to fix that lisa stuff in kcontrol :s
<raphink> fighting with it
<raphink> yes 3.5.2 works well
<raphink> there are a few bugs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: except for the borked kpowersave, which i'll growl at tonio_ for :P
<raphink> like in kopete for ex
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> raphink: go on
<Hobbsee> what kopete bug?
<raphink> go to Configure in Kopete
<raphink> and click on the Peripherals tab
<raphink> big badaboom :)
<Tm_T> raphink: yeah, fixed in 0.12 ;)
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> but 0.12 won't be in Dapper
<Tm_T> that's why I'm working on with 0.12 release
<Lure> Hobbsee: I did new powersave, but I am not responsible for brigthness feature - we should bug upstream
<raphink> so I'd like it fixed in 0.11.1 too
<Tm_T> raphink: 0.11.2
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes, i now dont have the suspend/hibernate options, and my hotkeys to dull the screen dont work.  fortunately, it can be dulled in the bios
<raphink> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> raphink: it's 0.11.2 in KDE 3.5.2
<Lure> Hobbsee: did you removed divert for /usr/sbin/acpid (see wiki)?
<raphink> not in my version Tm_T
<Hobbsee> Lure: no, i didnt know it had been updated
<raphink> bbl
<Lure> Hobbsee: we changed the divert (removed it) in order to not conflict for users with ubuntu-desktop
<Lure> also special keys of some notebooks (toshiba, ibm) did not work
<Lure> what kind of noteboot do you have?
<Hobbsee> Lure: right.  toshiba a10 satellite.   they've always worked
<Hobbsee> hibernate/suspend hasnt, but the monitor keys, and the brightness keys, have always worked
<Lure> interesting - also with last powersave?
<Hobbsee> nope, everything worked in the last kpowersave.
<Lure> I got some reports telling me the opossite (worked with klaptop, broke with kpowersave)
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, it didnt work with klaptop, sorry
<Lure> but anyway, your toshiba requires events also in /etc/acpi/event which were diverted by old powersave package
<Hobbsee> it did work with all previous versions of kpowersave
<Hobbsee> right, so how do i change that?
<Lure> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave (under installing)
<Hobbsee> right, so it's the same as what i'm doing now
<Lure> I would also suggest reboot after this and please check that /usr/sbin/acpid is binary and not script
<Hobbsee> my head's hurting pretty badly, so sorry for seeming like an idiot...
<Hobbsee> how do i check that?  ls?
<Hobbsee> ack!!!!
<Hobbsee> my eyes!
* Hobbsee reboots
<Hobbsee> Lure: thankyou thankyou thankyou!
<Tm_T> hmm
<Lure> Hobbsee: glad that it works for you
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lure> btw, hibernate/suspend never worked for you?
<Hobbsee> Lure: never in breezy, i think hibernate sorta worked - was very slow, and the network wouldnt reboot, so i'd just have to reboot anyway to get everything working properly.  it did in the earlier dapper versions of klaptop for a while (the hibernate), but then borked (crashed when you hit hibernate/suspend)
<Hobbsee> but kpowersave is the first time it's worked properly - boots down as it's told to, comes back up, with network/wireless card/sound/touchpad/etc
<Lure> Hobbsee: hibernate is also broken for me (hp nw8240), but works nicely with 2.6.15-15
<Hobbsee> wow really?  what are you on now?  2.6.15-18?
<Lure> also latest install CD (since Flight4) are useless for me - hang in usplash (no install menu)
<Lure> Hobbsee: latest (I think -19) - currently running Breezy
<Lure> so cannot check
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<theine> Hi, are packages for KDE 3.5.2 already available?
<Tm_T> why I feel I'm doing this totally wrong =)
<Tm_T> oh well...
<Lure> theine: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ dapper main
<Lure> test packages, but work nicely
<Tm_T> that's not going to ubuntu main?
<theine> great, thanks
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's testing for the moment...
<Tm_T> ah, and then to ubuntu repos... gotcha
<Lure> Hobbsee: plan is that we get kpowersave 0.6 today (or by end of week for sure) and than prepare it for UVF exception
<Hobbsee> yep, sounds good
<Hobbsee> it'll need to redirect those links by default, if that's going to happen, no?
<Lure> SuSE has rc1 today and we do not expect changes further on (powersave is already released version)
<Lure> Hobbsee: this was only needed because of previous powersave package - not needed anymore in future
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<Hobbsee> ah...i see :D
<Lure> we might only need acpi-support a bit more powersave-aware (working with laptop-team)
<Lure> but it looks quite good already
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> it's working way better than klaptop ever did
<theine> Is there any chance that there will be an UVF exception for knetworkmanager?
<Lure> theine: knm is planned to go in as quickly as we get n-m 0.6 from official depo
<Lure> it will actually go to main (at least that is planned)
<theine> Lure: Fantastic
<Tm_T> hmm
<hendry> are those new KDE packages going to make Flight6?
<Riddell> hendry: which?
<raphink> Riddell: the live powerpc is not available in fr anymore ?
<Riddell> raphink: it was oversized so I've removed all the lang packs for now, I'll put them back to fill capacity later
<raphink> ah
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Riddell: I'm still fighting with the lisa tabs
<raphink> in my last attempt to show an error message in them when it's not installed
<raphink> it had just removed the tabs 
<raphink> lol
<raphink> so at least I had no error anymore
<raphink> Riddell: do you know of a wifi card that works with MacOS and Ubuntu?
<Riddell> nope, but I'm no expert in such things
<raphink> ok
<raphink> you run on ppc too, don't you?
<Lure> raphink: why don't you ask kde-guidance guys - they always nicely present "fail to start" messages when python throws error on startup
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well this module is in cpp
<Lure> but really, you probably expect that it should work the same - I would suspect it is C++ code that catches error from python script and present message
<raphink> hehe ok
<Lure> maybe we just need to look how it is done there...
<raphink> well everything is in the C++ code for the bugs I'm trying to fix
<raphink> there's no python 
<Riddell> raphink: I have a minimac, it doesn't have wireless or macos on it
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> I have macos so far
<raphink> but never booted on it
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I think I will just remove it soon
<raphink> dunno why >i've put it actually
<jjesse> i heard there are packages for kde3.5.2 available but i don't see an announcement anywhere is that ttrue?
<mornfall> -->
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<raphink> jjesse: http://www.raphink.info/
* Riddell wonders where jjesse hears such rumours
<raphink> that is my unofficial announcement
<jjesse> i thought i saw it on the blogs on planet?
<raphink> huhu
* raphink hides in the corner ;)
<jjesse> raphink: did i get you in trouble :)
<raphink> jjesse: course not :)
<raphink> I posted on my planet willingly ;)
<raphink> I take my responsabilities
<raphink> ah
<raphink> planet doesn't flood on konqui anymore :D
<Riddell> ubuntu are going to have an april 1st background image
<Riddell> I wonder what we could have for kubuntu
<raphink> hmmm
<Lathiat> a gnome foot :)
<raphink> Lathiat: you know why the GNOME logo is only the foot of the gnome ?
<Lathiat> raphink: no idea :)
<raphink> because the dragon ate the rest
<Lathiat> ahahaha
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> Riddell: how about a konqui with a GNOME foot stuck on his back?
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> I've a feeling adding gnome stuff would create more flame wars than laughs
<Lathiat> heh
<raphink> ok
<Lathiat> i like last years
<raphink> then hmmm
<Lathiat> ubuntu oine
<Riddell> now if we had a picture of all the kubuntu developers swimming naked in a tropical river that would be perfect
<Lathiat> picture of elmo+mark+.. someone else i dont know
<Lathiat> haha
<Riddell> (which incidenly is one of the candidates for the ubuntu picture)
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> maybe we should just change the background orange
<raphink> lol
<raphink> keep the current background
<Lathiat> hahahaha
<raphink> and add Konqui painting it orange
<Lathiat> thats class
<sebas> Riddell: I'd be happy to go somewhere tropical, if I've only got to be taken on a photo nekkid :)
<Lathiat> or that
<raphink> like konqui being painting the environment orange
<jjesse> how many people want to see a bunch of developers naked?
<Lathiat> raphink: ooh i like that
<raphink> Lathiat: :)
<sebas> That way I would be able to see my own penis again ;-)
<raphink> Lathiat: easy to do even 
<raphink> Lathiat: just taking the current bubbles wallpaper, adding konqui to it and a bit of orange 
<raphink> Riddell: how would you like that>?
<Riddell> this would be a good one http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-07-12-paul-kubuntu.jpg
<Riddell> raphink: yeah, that could work
<raphink> http://www.chelskov.org/molde/Bilder/konqui.jpg
<Lathiat> haha
<raphink> this one would be perfect for the task imo
<sebas> That "Jesus Christ ..." is great :D
<Lathiat> are the shipped kubuntu shipit cds going to have konqi on them? :)
* sebas wonders what the rest would be.
<Riddell> tragically no sebas in this one http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-09-01-akademy-beach-party.jpg
<sebas> Riddell: I'm more afraid of those: http://vizzzion.org/?id=viewpic&gcat=aKademy2005-8-Beachparty&gpic=IMG_6251.JPG#images
<raphink> lol
<jjesse> are those work safe pictures?
<Riddell> no :)
<Riddell> raphink: the hugging konquis would be better
<raphink> wait a min
<raphink> I'll show you want I come with :)
<raphink> I've got something quite nice
<raphink> for my poor graphic skills that is
<raphink> anyone has a link to ubuntu's orange ?
<Riddell> Orange: 255 99 9 / FF6309
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Official
<raphink> thanks much
<raphink> wow tthis is red
<freeflying> Riddell: qt-3.3.6+kde3.5.2 , konqueror often crashes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10913
<raphink> Riddell: http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april.png
<raphink> how about that?
<raphink> I know my graphic skills are very poor ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> but it's just the idea
<Riddell> raphink: controvetial :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> you like it?
<raphink> Lathiat: 
<seaLne> hehe
<raphink> :)
<seaLne> does gnome have an equivalent of konqi?
<raphink> they only have the foot seaLne
<seaLne> or how about a spaceman painting it orange?
<raphink> konqui hate the rest of their mascot
<raphink> ate
<raphink> s/hate/ate/
<seaLne> :)
<raphink> http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april.png
<raphink> konqui is a bit lower in the pic
<raphink> :)
<Lure> raphink: nice...
<raphink> :)
<raphink> you like it?
<Lure> yes, I think it would be nice for april 1
* Pygi goes to see
<Pygi> raphink: perhaps you could make it paint kubuntu logo? ^_^
<raphink> http://r.pinson.free.fr/capture.jpg
<raphink> this is how it looks on my comp
<raphink> Pygi: well the idea of the joke is that he's turning the kde style into the new gnome one ;)
<raphink> for the 1st of april
<Pygi> raphink: o joy ^_^
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> Bugs meeting!
<Riddell> Lure, seaLne..
<Lure> Riddell: I am there...
<raphink> bugs meeting?
<raphink> Riddell: or are you calling lure & seaLne bugs?
<Lathiat> raphink: thats awesome
<Lathiat> just fix the shadow on konqi
<raphink> :)
<raphink> yes
<seaLne> raphink: :P
<Lathiat> but i figure that was a quick hack
<Lathiat> :)
<raphink> not sure how to fix that
<raphink> yes 
<Lathiat> get abetter konqi image
<raphink> very quick hack ;)
<Lathiat> tbh im imrpessed how good it is for a quick ahck
<raphink> well I'm not sure where to get a better konqui image
<Lathiat> i could spend days tryign to make somethign like that... ;p
<Lathiat> im sure kde.org must have something?
<raphink> not in the right position I think Lathiat
<raphink> this position is just very convenient for a painting konqui
<Lathiat> also i'd make it a little more orange
<raphink> while this http://www.kde.org/stuff/clipart/konqi-klogo-official-400x500.png is not
<raphink> Lathiat: this is the official ubuntu orange
* Lathiat nods
<Lathiat> raphink: no i mean
<Lathiat> a bigger area
<Lathiat> not too big
<raphink> ah ok :)
<raphink> sure
<Lathiat>  but a little better
<Lathiat> anyway
<Lathiat> bedtime for me
<Lathiat> ;p
<raphink> I could also have small drops on the wall
<raphink> ok
<raphink> good night
<raphink> I don't want the orange stuff too big
<raphink> so you can still feel like "nooooooooooooo doooooooooooooon't!"
<raphink> ;)
<Lathiat> i dunno mayenb its nice that size
<raphink> it should be more random
<mornfall> humm
<mornfall> sup
<raphink> I'm good mornfall you?
<mornfall> i guess so
<mornfall> no catastrophes
<raphink> hehe
<mornfall> i guess i'm bored
<mornfall> i should tex algorithm design assignment
<jpatrick> hi mornfall
<mornfall> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> so what's going on?
<mornfall> web servers. aw. :-)
<jpatrick> I'm just gonna package kbfx today.
<Tm_T> achtung!
<Tm_T> kopete doesn't get jabber plugin compiled with current dapper&kde352
<hunger> Why does everybody have kde352 and I don't:-(
<raphink> hunger: because you chose to I guess
<raphink> hunger: http://www.raphink.info/
<Lure> Tm_T: I have kde352 and I have jabber (G Talk)
<Tm_T> Lure: ofcourse you do
<Tm_T> Lure: because you don't compile Kopete yourself
<Lure> ok
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> this is strange... configure complains that it can't build jabber plugin and yet, it does build it
<Lure> lesson learned on meeting: we need to add kde packages here to get us atosubscribed (it is a bit outdated):
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> Lure: I added the main packages, but there will be some I've missed
<Lure> seaLne: can you subcribe kubuntu-team for package in future instead of assign - this would do it
<Lure> (since you go through every kubuntu bug ;-))
<seaLne> i think they should be assigned aswell
<Riddell> existing bugs for products don't get subscribed retrospecively, which is something seaLne has been tidying up
<Lure> seaLne: that is ok, I am just sugesting that if you see kde package, it should get subscribed to kubuntu-team
<seaLne> assigned means stuff goes to kubuntu-bugs list, wouldn't subscribe do the same but not look as good?
<seaLne> ah right
<Lure> we will reduce your work for future (not really, you will just have more time for other stuff ;-)
<seaLne> so how do you subscribe packages?
<raphink> pfiew
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+subscribe
<Lure> you can subscribe yourself or any list you are member of
<raphink> http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april3.png
<raphink> :)
<raphink> removed the shadow on konqui, adding blur everywhere around
<raphink> on edges
<raphink> :)
<raphink> and drops
<Riddell> raphink: can the orange be slightly transparent?
<raphink> sure it can Riddell :)
<raphink> I'll try at least
<seaLne> Lure: i'm unsure how you get to a url like that without typing it for a package
<Lure> I just type in... ;-)
<Lure> just append +subscribe on package - package is anyway on top of the page
<seaLne> bah, i want the last 5 minutes of my life back hunting for how to do that :P
<Lure> seaLne: seen that:
<Lure> <seb128> and you take the assignment only when you start working on something
<Lure> maybe we are abusing this assignement too much...
<mbiebl> Lure: hi. 
<Lure> mbiebl: hi
<mbiebl> I'm integrating powersave into the logout dialog atm. 
<mbiebl> http://www.teco.edu/~biebl/logout.png
<seaLne> Lure: maybe it would help if their was a definition of wtf the different terms in malone ment
<Lure> mbiebl: nice! - where do we get this?
<Lure> Riddell: check mbiebl's link
<mbiebl> I requires a patch to ksmserver.
<Lure> seaLne: exactly...
<Lure> mbiebl: already in your SVN?
<mbiebl> I will upload it to my repo tonight.
<Riddell> mbiebl: looks nice
<mbiebl> It's mostly taken from SuSE btw. So all creadit to them ;-)
<seaLne> assign to me means "we know about this and have started thinking about it"
<Riddell> Suspend to RAM should be Suspend to Memory
<mbiebl> Riddell: we could change that. But it's used in kpowersave too. So we would have to change it there also.
<sebas> mbiebl: Nice!
<Lure> seaLne: and this may be overstatement... ;-)
<mbiebl> I will see, if I can also integrate it into kdm.
<Lure> Riddell: if we are changing this, we should just rename to Suspend and Hibernate - people are used to it
<seaLne> Lure: the main reason was to get it to appear on kubuntu-team's assigned bugs
<Lure> seaLne: I know, I am just thinking how is this meant to work (as no doc exists)
<mbiebl> Lure: I'm used to suspent do disk and suspend to ram, because that's what the linux kernel calls it.
<mbiebl> hibernate is a windows thingy I think.
<raphink> Riddell: actually where excatly would you like transparency?
<Lure> mbiebl: probably - I was (primarily) WinXP user until I found Hoary ;-)
<Lure> but it would be also consistent with Ubuntu
<seaLne> raphink: so it looks like a first coat of paint?
<sebas> It's often referred to as hibernate (suspend to disk, S4) and standby (suspend to ram, S3).
<sebas> But in fact real standby is just cpu switched off (C1, I think)
<mbiebl> I find suspend to disk and suspend to ram much clearer.
<Riddell> raphink: on the orange paint (just an idea, it may not work)
<mbiebl> Because standby doesn't tell me what acutally happens.
<sebas> The standby metapher is quite OK, I think. Most devices in standby do need some power, which is true for S3.
<raphink> it's not easy Riddell
<OculusAquilae> Isn't there a problem with translations if you would change it
<raphink> the original colour shape I can make transparent
<raphink> but then what I put around (blur and all) is harder
<raphink> I'll try though
<sebas> mbiebl: The main difference (wakeup time, and draining battery) aren't clear for the ignorant user...
<sebas> I'd also go for hibernate  / suspend to memory, btw. RAM is too technical and just doesn't look nice in that dialogue. It should be changed in kpowersave aswell, probably, to keep it consistent.
<mbiebl> Problem is, that this would change the translation strings for kpowersave...
<OculusAquilae> right, SuSE does very good translations
<mbiebl> Yes, kpowersave has a lot of translations.
<OculusAquilae> we don't have such a translation process atm
<mbiebl> We would have to revise them to. The handbook and screenshots in there too, probably.
<Lure> it probably only make sense if maintainers decide to change it - otherwise is too much work to keep up to date
<mbiebl> I will take this suggestion to the powersave mailing list.
<sebas> mbiebl: Hm, yeah.
<mbiebl> But as they are also preparing their release for opensuse 10.1 they also have a string freeze.
<raphink> Riddell: can't do it :(
<raphink> I don't succeed
<mornfall> kde uses CET (or maybe CEST) now as a coordination time IIRC
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> wrong chan again
<mbiebl> Btw, the logout options are determined dynamically, so if the machine only supports suspend to disk, only this option is offered.
<sebas> How do you check?
<mornfall> hmm?
<mbiebl> It contacts the powersave daemon via dbus.
<mornfall> mbiebl: i have never noticed anything like that -- is that kubuntu specific patch?
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> opensuse?
<sebas> mbiebl: Ah, thx.
<mbiebl> mornfall: yes 
<sebas> Will that patch go into the 3.5.2 packages, btw?
* mornfall just uses powerbutton to suspend to disk and lid close to suspend to ram :-)
<Lure> sebas: it does not make sense unless we include kpowersave in main (to replace klaptop)
<mbiebl> Lure: right.
<sebas> Ow, yeah, it's not yet. 
<mornfall> well, dapper+1?
* sebas has gotta run out.
<sebas> Bye
<Lure> I am all for it, but there are problems with ppc and still need some polish
<mbiebl> I still hope we can make it into dapper.
<mornfall> isn't it a bit late?
<sebas> klaptop being that bad makes it easier to not run into regressions.
<mornfall> (k)powersave is fine when you know what you are doing
<Lure> mbiebl: when we get it in universe and get some testers, everybody will want it there..;-)
<Lure> in main
<mornfall> for dapper+1 i am all for it
<mbiebl> Problem is, if we want tight integration (as i logout dialog)  it has to go into main.
<mornfall> mbiebl: why? you can't depend on the fact it's running anyway
<Lure> mornfall: I think this will be probable outcome (dapper only in universe)
<mornfall> mbiebl: it can be done optional
<mbiebl> If they can squeeze NM 0.6 in, it should be no problem to get (k)powersave in properly.
<Lure> mbiebl: yes and no - NM 0.5 was already in, powersave only had one old upload in universe
<mornfall> no train's leaving with dapper
<Lure> but I think if we buy enough beer for Riddell it is not completely impossible ;-)
* Lure has to go home - will be back in couple of hours
<raphink> Riddell: how is that ?
<mornfall> i should do the fc4 update of dovecot :|
<raphink> http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april4.png
<mbiebl> Well, (k)powersave got a hell of testing because it will also be release wie SLED.
<mornfall> sled?
<raphink> Riddell: looks more like a work in progress?
<mbiebl> SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop.
<raphink> :)
<mbiebl> They release about the same time as dapper.
<raphink> oh nice
<jjesse> note to self, don't try and upgrade to kde3.5.2 while installing a vitural machine
<mbiebl> Riddell: I promised to give you an overview on (k)powersave. Haven't done it yet because I wanted to integrate some features first and waited for the final stable release 0.6 of kpowersave which is due this week.
<mbiebl> Do you have a laptop to give (k)powersave a try and tell me what you think?
<Riddell> mbiebl: I do yes (although not immediately)
<mbiebl> Ok, then I'll send you instructions as soon as the final kpowersave is released. Stay tuned. 
<mbiebl> Have to go now. CU.
<raphink> http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april/capture2.jpg
<jjesse> hmm just updated to kde 3.5.2 and noticed that some of the windows i had open in another desktop were closed (3 openoffice.org write windows in one desktop, and vmplayer in another)
<seaLne> raphink: that last version looks good more sense of him painting
<raphink> yes
<raphink> it's more "real"
<raphink> well it's just for one day anyway
<raphink> :)
<raphink> wb Lure
<Lure> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Lure: http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april/capture2.jpg is that better?
<Lure> great ;-)
<raphink> :)
<Lure> will this be default for Flight6 (Wed)?
<raphink> lol
<raphink> that would be fun
<raphink> Riddell: ?
<Lure> or just April 1
<Tm_T> raphink: =) =)
<Tm_T> I wonder...
<raphink> hehe
<cmvo> Lure: Hi! I'm experimenting with kde 3.5.2 on dapper and see a slowdown when switching to a desktop for the first time. Do you see the slowdowns on other occations?
<Lure> cmvo: I have seen it only with crystal
<raphink> same here
<Lure> I am on Plastik now and it works fast
<Riddell> raphink: nice
<raphink> it's crystal that slows it down
<raphink> Riddell: there's a bit of transparency... did my best on it
<Lure> cmvo: only the first switch - I have documented it in crystal bug
<cmvo> Lure: Yup, only with Crystal. Also in system settings the preview of Crystal is slow to appear. It seems to be some kind of init problem.
<Lure> cmvo: I think transparency code does something before it is painted for the first time (store background?)
<Lure> mornfall: ping
<mornfall> Lure: pong
<Lure> add/remove programs is really nice
<Lure> I have one minor observation
<cmvo> Lure: Do you have the bug #? I'm fighting lauchpad at the moment...
<mornfall> Lure: yes?
<Lure> why do programs without description take more space (row) than others
<mornfall> hmm, do they?
<Lure> examples in System: Wallet, Menu Editor, Menu Updating Tool...
<mornfall> let me see
<Lure> will do screenshot
<cmvo> Lure: Never mind, I got it.
<mornfall> they seem to take same space as with description here
<Lure> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3331/addremove6de.png
<Lure> I am slow (got distracted... ;-))
<mornfall> imageshack is too (slow)
<mornfall> 10K/s
<marseillai> Riddell: i think there's a problem with krfb in kubuntu! i've found anywhere a connection log. it seems you don't redirect output log to any file as it's tell there : http://ait.web.psi.ch/services/linux/kde-desktop-sharing.htm?forprint (/usr/local/kde/bin/krfb > /tmp/krfb.log 2>&1 & for example)
<mornfall> stall
<mornfall> Lure: indeed
<mornfall> interesting
<mornfall> i'd say it's a bug :] 
<Lure> noticed that they are also not equal size...
<Lure> I am not concerned, just funny
<mornfall> must be some qlayout screwup
<mornfall> qlayout is driving me nuts most of the time
<Lure> mornfall: unsupported means universe?
<mornfall> Lure: yes
<mornfall> IIRC :)
<seaLne> what about multiverse?
<Lure> proprietary software
<mornfall> unsupported+proprietary
<Lure> mornfall: unsupported is a bit harsh to MOTUs - sometimes they do better job than main ;-)
<mornfall> Lure: it is officially unsupported is it not?
<mornfall> big fat warning in sources.list
<mornfall> all that
<mornfall> there's also this space constraint
<mornfall> "not completely supported but people are trying but beware" is a bit long for a checkbox
<seaLne> heh
<Lure> true...
<Riddell> marseillai: there's no kubuntu specific changes to krfb
<marseillai> oki! sorry! so i'll tell this somewhere else!
<Riddell> mornfall: are you planning to add commercial software support to adept_installer?
<mornfall> Riddell: i have no idea how -- it probably could be done, but i guess that currently means reading gnome-app-install source
<mornfall>  [19:14:05]      metalhedd | #kubuntu     % I lost the icon for adept_notifier in dapper.  its not even listed in my KMenu anymore, but i can run it from the terminal (but I get no tray icon)
<mornfall> riiiight
<Tm_T> ok, I'm uploading Kopete 0.12 beta2 package and stuff to my server
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<hunger> Tm_T: What are the chances of that making it into dapper?
<Tonio_> hello lure and all
<Tonio_> Lure: you are motu no ?
<Tm_T> hunger: that's what Im trying to do here ;)
<Lure> no - I just did my first pbuilder thing yesterday
<Lure> ;-)
<Tm_T> hm, installs fine in my system, let's see how it runs
<hunger> Tm_T: Just curious:-)
<Riddell> mornfall: add source line, show licence file, install
<Tonio_> damn......
<Riddell> mornfall: although I can't find an example just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested ko-beagle ? works like a charm :)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> works
<Riddell> Tonio_: not yet no
<Lure> Tonio_: but Riddell accepted me in KubuntuTeam (and is pushing me to bugs) ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: you mean kerry?
<mornfall> also, let's note that i won't have time until after 30th
<hunger> Where can I sneak a peek at all the wonders you guys are working on?
<Tonio_> Lure: and Riddell's right ;) you do great job for bug fixing ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: no I mean the kio-beagle :)
<Tm_T> hunger: hood question =)
<Tm_T> good even
* hunger wants to break his computer ... aehmm... test.
<Tonio_> Lure: I packaged it toonight, it is on revu, and you can find it on my repo
<Lure> Tonio_: will try now
<mornfall> which means 5 days to freeze the interface
<mornfall> oh, actually no
<mornfall> that's only documentation
<Lure> hunger: kubuntu.no-ip.org repository
<Lure> hunger: but kde352 and qt 3.3.6 first ;-)
<mornfall> Riddell: how important is it?
<mornfall> it's still a serious feature freeze breach... even though it seems feature freeze doesn't mean much here anyway
<hunger> Lure: Aehm... google does not know that one.
<mornfall> it's still me who'll handle the bugs
<Riddell> mornfall: depends if canonical can persuade anyone to supply .debs to them
<Lure> hunger: do you have laptop? we are looking for kpowersave testers (see KubuntuPowersave wiki)
<Riddell> mornfall: Mark Shuttleworth was fairly keen to have it, but it's certainly not vital
<hunger> Lure: I am using kpowersave for a while now.
<Lure> hunger: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ dapper main
<hunger> Lure: Works like a charm!
<Lure> hunger: deb http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu dapper main
<hunger> Lure: WAY better than klaptopwhatever.
<mornfall> Lure: kpowersave works (it's a bit rough at times, but works :)
<Lure> hunger: did you upgrade yesterday (and follow instructions on wiki!)
<hunger> Lure: I am updating now.
<Lure> hunger: do not forget to do the fineprint steps (to remove divert for acpid)
<mornfall> Lure: yes, that was a nasty surprize
<mornfall> Lure: why can't it be done by maintainerscripts, anyway?
<Lure> I did not want to complicate packages and since that version (with divert) was not widely used...
<mornfall> lame :P
<mornfall> Lure: you maintain kpowersave in debian too?
<Lure> no, mbiebl does 
<mornfall> ah
<mornfall> the divert thing broke in debian too
<Lure> he is doing great job, not leaving much work for us ;-)
<Lure> mornfall: is debian also using divert? I though mbiebl did that only for ubuntu
<mornfall> Lure: hmm! so maybe your package broke my system
* mornfall blames Lure 
<mornfall> :] 
<Lure> mornfall: it was mbiebl's package that Tonio_ uploaded to his repo
* Lure hides
<Tm_T> hmm
<mornfall> whoever
<mornfall> it's all their fault
<mornfall> it took me minutes to figure
<hunger> If this is meant to be tested, why is it not in dapper yet?
<hunger> dapper is a development version after all. all the update junkies should know how to fix their system if it breaks.
<Lure> hunger: waiting for 0.6 kpowersave release (maybe today) and some early adopters feedback
<cmvo> Riddell: I installed koffice-15rc1 on dapper and kde 3.5.2. Nothing major to report. KWord doesn't like documents created with kword 1.2.1 and mixes up the z-order of frames.
<Lure> then I hope we can get UVF exception
<kmon> Lure: When will knetworkmanager will enter dapper?
<Lure> Tonio_: installed kio-beagle, but beagle:/ redirects me to locate:beagle:/
<Lure> kmon: soon - they just resolved n-m build issue that prevented us to build it with VPN
<hunger> Is there a way to get a list of "protocols" supported by konqui (aka. a list of ioslaves).
<Lure> kmon: there might be a source update today (as SuSE has RC1) that we might include
<kmon> Lure: sounds great
<Tonio_> Lure: you need to restart kde
<Tonio_> don't ask me why, but it doesn't work "out of the box"
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, will do, but not yet... ;-)
<Riddell> cmvo: dapper, i386?
<Tonio_> Lure: once done, woks like a charm
<cmvo> Riddell: Yup
<Riddell> cmvo: great, thanks.  you should report the kword problems to bugs.kde.org
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/625341
<Tm_T> hmm, lintian gave nice bunch of errors and warnings
* Lure_ back - stupid ATI driver hung again when I was trying new session for kio-beagle test
<kmon> I'm also testing kde 3.5.2, everything seems to be ok
<Riddell> kmon: dapper, i386?
<kmon> Riddell: amd64
<kmon> dapper
<Riddell> ooh, even better :)
<Lure> Tonio_: kio-beagle - nice...
<kmon> Riddell:  on 2 different machines, a laptop and a desktop pc
<Tonio_> Lure: works nicelly no ?
<Tonio_> of course it cannot compete with kerry
<Tonio_> that's a kio, not an app
<Tonio_> but I find it nice :)
<Lure> Tonio_: it is great for file management
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Lure> Tonio_: and photo management (need to check if beagle support EXIF/IPTC)
<Tonio_> Lure: absolutly
<Tonio_> well, it is very nice to me
<Tonio_> we should have that "at least" in universe :)
<hunger> Why does xmms get installed on upgrade to kde352? Seems like one of the kicker applets drags that in.
<Tonio_> that's why I need reviewers :)
<Tonio_> xmms ???????
<Tonio_> isn't that in multiverse ?
<cmvo> Riddell: In kde kicker behaved wierd twice: no longer centered but moved to the left, not unhinding any longer. I had to change the config to get the desired behaviour back. Hasn't happened again since I changed away from crytal, but I don't know if it is related.
<hunger> Tonio_: Yeap, including libgtk1.2:-(
<Riddell> cmvo: I think kicker has had some changes in kde 3.5.2
<Tonio_> hunger: what ? kio-beagle ?
<Tonio_> hunger if yes, ask for canonical to split their packages :)
<Tonio_> it is not my fault is the beagle daemon requires libgtk ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Nope, kicker-applets from kde352 drags that in.
<kmon> hunger: do you have superkaramba installed?
<Tonio_> hunger: hu ? wow.....
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure I removed xmms necessity
<hunger> kmon: Nope.
<kmon> because superkaramba depends on xmms.... :(
<hunger> kmon: I never see my desktop, so I will not waste resources on desktop applets.
<kmon> hunger: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have 3.5.2 and no xmms installed :)
<Lure> Riddell: kicker-applets is in rdepends of xmms
<hunger> So where is kerry?
<hunger> Tonio_: Just installed kio-beagle:-)
<cmvo> Lure: I had random lockups with a radeon card too. They disappeared after disabling dri or removing the radeonfb kernel module.
<hunger> Tonio_: I'd better restart X for things to take effect though;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: kio-beagle comes with a bunch of gtk deps :)
<Tonio_> sorry again :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes, but that is to be expected.
<Lure> cmvo: I have it only on stop/start of X server (logout, new session) - not that bad, but noticable
<Tonio_> hunger: could be avoid....... but beagle package isn't splitted......
<hunger> Tonio_: beagle is the name of the hellhound of the gnome.
<Tonio_> hunger: for just the daemon, libgtk shouldn't be required
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok, I'll try if I can reproduce.
<hunger> BRB... restarting X to get all the latest goodies.
<Tonio_> hunger: okay
<Lure> Tonio_: should we put also kerry to your repo
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Lure> or are we waiting for jpatrick to fix comments in revu?
<Tonio_> if you want it to be tested
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't it already uploaded ?
<Tonio_> if yes, maybe better to wait a bit no ?
<Tonio_> Lure: he did and uploaded
<Tonio_> but both Riddell and I advocated on irc, but not on revu ;)
<Tonio_> which isn't nice at all :)
<Lure> Tonio_: not seen on your main page... Is this not updated?
<Tonio_> Lure: I think it is uploaded to ubuntu directly
<hunger> All looks well in kde 3.5.2 land (so far).
<Tonio_> waiting in the NEW queue for elmo or kamion
<Tonio_> hunger: yes, kde 3.5.2 works very nicelly
<Lure> Tonio_: any plans with system:/
<Tonio_> Lure: not at the moment..........
<Tonio_> nobody seems to be able to correct my crappy patch
<Tonio_> we have two solutions actually
<Tonio_> make my patch better or remove the system thing from the konqueror's sidebar
<Lure> Tonio_: I would look into, but I am scared it will take too much of my time to understand that code (and I need time for powersave polish)
<Tonio_> I am not able to do better than what I already did
<hunger> Now that I installed kio-beagle: How do I test that (how do I configure beagle in the first place?)
<Tonio_> it is over my skills
<cmvo> Lure: I get lockups on X server shutdown with fglrx 8.23.5, but not the ati/radeon driver. I use a R300 card.
<Tonio_> Lure: that isn't an emergency anyway :)
<Lure> hunger: just install beagle package and it will index your home by default
<Tonio_> just as long as we have that in mind for the release
<hunger> Lure: I do not want my home indexed!
<Tonio_> Lure: you need to launch beagle manually the first time, or reboot
<Lure> cmvo: I get X shutdown lockups with fglrx (100%) and ati (20% probability)
<Tonio_> Lure: and even, I don't think beagle autostarts.........
<Tonio_> that's strange
<Tonio_> is it in a cron ?
<Lure> Tonio_: probably - I started it through kerry the first time
<Tonio_> I though it was an init.d daemon, but that's not
<Lure> Tonio_: it autostarts on my system
<Lure> not sure where 
<Tonio_> Lure: hum.........
<kmon> Lure: what gfx card do you have? x700?
<Lure> maybe kerry kick-it-off
<hunger> Where does beagle store its index?
<Lure> kmon: ATI FireGL V5000 PCI-Express
<Lure> Tonio_: kerry is running in sys tray
<kmon> I have an x700 and suffer the same weird X error's
<Tonio_> Lure: nice ;)
<hunger> So where can I get kerry?
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway, I don't understand the way beagle starts.....
<Tonio_> because the kio requires beagled to run
<Lure> hunger: ~/.beagle?
<hunger> kmon: I actually suspect a kernel problem.
<Tonio_> and on my computer at least, it doesn't autostart
<Lure> hunger: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2198
<hunger> Lure: Oh, good. I was afraid it would write it someplace that is not encrypted.
<kmon> wouldn't it be better for kat 0.7?
<hunger> Lure: Nah, no debs there:-)
<Lure> just source - I can build one and upload to Tonio_s
<Lure> ;-)
<kmon> wouldn't it be better to wait for kat 0.7?
<hunger> kmon: IMHO yes... but since the crowd is all headed for beagle I'll just follow.
<Lure> I would preffer kat, but beagle is here now and it seems to work
<Tonio_> Lure: apart from the ausostart feature :)
<Tonio_> let me reboot and test ;)
* kmon leaves
<hunger> Wow, beagle renews my faith in gnome software: Endless list of stack-traces scolling by.
<Lure> hunger: check ps -ef | grep exe ;-)
<hunger> Lure: I do not mind names... but stack traces usually are a sign of something being seriously messed up.
<hunger> the kcontrol replacement is got really nice in dapper by the way. Kudos to whoever fixed it up.
<hunger> You know what I really find strange?
<hunger> That arts takes more cpu time when not doing anything than beagle when it indexes stuff.
<Tonio_> Riddell: beagled doesn't autostart, would you suggest adding an autostart feature to the kio-beagle package ?
<hunger> kio-beagle seems to work... it does not find anything, but I guess that is due to the index still being generated.
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not very, very  nice, but actually, the kio isn't really usable......
<Tonio_> cause you have to launch beagle everytime you boot
<Tonio_> hunger: does beagle autostart for you ?
<Tonio_> hunger: I have to launch it manually everytime I boot.......
<Tonio_> beagled
<hunger> Tonio_: Dunno... I started beagled manually.
<Tonio_> hunger: that's my problem :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Dropping a file into /usr/share/autostart should fix that.
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does gnome start it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm asking :)
<hunger> Riddell: Gnome drops a file into /etc/xdg/autostart.
<Tonio_> hunger: then we should do the ame
<Tonio_> same
<Riddell> yep
<hunger> Riddell: Why is the autostart folder in /usr by the way?
<Tonio_> kerry autostart it probably
<Lure> Tonio_: I think so...
<hunger> Riddell: That is not OK with the FHS, is it?
<Riddell> hunger: because that's where it's always been, the standard is still being worked on but was started after 3.5
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm adding a script in /usr/share/autostart
<Tonio_> or maybe a .desktop file is better.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: script?  .desktop is the way
<hunger> Tonio_: Just copy the desktop file from /etc/xdg/autostart.
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, yes, I was confused, sorry :)
<Tonio_> hunger: yep, I'm adding that to the kio-beagle package
<hunger> Tonio_: ... making sure it is OnlyShowIn KDE (or however that is written.
<hunger> Tonio_: Hmmm... won't that conflict with kerry then?
<Tonio_> hunger: you mean ?
<Tonio_> hunger: I assume kerry starts beagled if not already started :)
<hunger> Tonio_: If both Gnome and kde end up in the same dir again... then we want to avoid confusion, don't we?
<Tonio_> hunger: hum........
<hunger> Tonio_: Leave it out and I will file a bugreport about it;-)
<Tonio_> well.... what will happen if you use gnome and have autostart in both /usr/share/autostart and /usr/xdg/autostart
<Tonio_> I assume nothing
<Tonio_> beagled cannot be run twice
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, we should try to be clean... even if our little brothers do not always play fair;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: then what would you suggest ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Adding a OnlyShowIn KDE into our file.
<Tonio_> hunger: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;)
<Tonio_> didn't knew that .desktop option :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Then Gnome ignores it... they will have OnlyShowIn Gnome in theirs I think, so they play fine with kde (or they should have;-)
<Lure> hunger: kerry is already in kubuntu.no-ip.org repository - enjoy
<Tonio_> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;
<Tonio_> hunger: confirmed
<Tonio_> hunger: shouldn't they remove that ?
<Tonio_> it is a daemon
<hunger> Tonio_: Actually that should be in all desktop files installed by kde in /usr/share/autostart
<Tonio_> no reason it doesn't start or kde too no ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Won't do no good.
<hunger> Tonio_: KDE does not look in /etc/xdg/autostart last time I checked.
<Tonio_> hunger: okay
<Tonio_> but for the future, I think beagled should autostart for "gnome only"
<hunger> Searching for several search terms does not work, does it?
<hunger> is there a way to see what beagle has indexed? Which file formats it handles, etc.?
<hunger> And exspecially whether beagle is done indexing all the stuff.
<Lure> hunger: just separate with spaces for multi search
* Lure has to read some kid stories...
<hunger> Lure: Yeap, I think it is just that beagle did not get round to index much.
<Tonio_> hunger: thanks for the ShowOnly option :)that will also help in the knetworkmanager package :)
<hunger> Tonio_: I filed *LOTS* of bugs about that missing before.
<Tonio_> hunger: well, I never saw that in any documentation
* hunger wonders why kio-beagle does not find stuff kerry finds.
<Tonio_> hunger: ? strange.....
<Tonio_> works for me
<Tonio_> maybe its beagle support is incomplete........
<Tonio_> any example of typicall search that fail ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I enter daap kde into kerry and get two links.
<hunger> Tonio_: Entering beagle:daap kde into konq gives an empty result set.
<Tonio_> maybe it doesn't support multiwords search
<hunger> Tonio_: kio-beagle does not find daap even on its own.
<hunger> Tonio_: Thinking about it: kerry finds links to webpages... maybe kio-beagle can not display those.
<Tonio_> hunger: that's possible
<Tonio_> a kio is generally only able to display files and folders :)
<Tonio_> okay, new kio-beagle should be on my repo and revu in 5 minutes
<Tonio_> with the autostart feature
* hunger grabs some food, waiting for beagle to index stuff.
<Riddell> mornfall: how does adept_installer decide if something is KDE or Gnome?
<hunger> AUTSCH!
<seaLne> check if it has a g or a k in its name? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am thinking on anouncing test repo for powersave on forums (want more feedback)
<Tonio_> Lure: do it :)
<marseillai> Tonio_: ! ;) j'y suis dja
<hunger> I've been wondering why OOo is behaving so strangly for the last couple of days...
<Tonio_> I have enough bandwidth
<Tonio_> marseillai: arf ;)
<hunger> ... and just noticed that It did not: I have been using kword all the time.
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm dreaming of the day we will be able to remove OOo and put koffice by default in kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> OOo isn't well integrated even with the qt bindings
<Tonio_> and it's UI ressembles too much to a microsoft application :)
<Tonio_> realy, it is like a mirror of msoffice actually.........
<Tonio_> nothing original
<Tonio_> a pure clone......
<Tonio_> Lure: any info concerning wpasupplicant in main ?
<Tonio_> cause Ican't do anything with knm actually because of that.......
<Lure> Kamion approved Siretart today to upload new package (since Keybuk is on vacation)
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Tonio_> so everything should be fine in one or two days ?
<Lure> Siretart asked pitti to promove wpasupplicant to main, but I did not see response (my machine hung)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, good news :)
<Tonio_> so we have to focus on the new tarball for knm, and making kmplayer approved and uploaded
<Tonio_> then eventually ask for main inclusion since Riddell is interested in kmplayer by default in dapper on the konqueror part
<Riddell> what's the status of kmplayer?
<Lure> Tonio_: was knm package already REVued?
<seaLne> can anyone with koffice 1.5 try opening an html file in kword? it hung for me
<Tonio_> Lure: well, impossible to revu it since it ftbfs ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: works for me in kword 1.5 rc 1
<Tonio_> Riddell: any reason cdrdao isn't in main ?
<Tonio_> because k3b is almost unsuable without it......
<Tonio_> shouldn't we provide cdrdao with k3b ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it is in main
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't k3b depend on cdrdao then ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it recommends it
<Riddell> and cdrdao is on the CD
<Riddell> hello fxdarkplayer 
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but as everyone installs it......
<Tonio_> I just wonder why not simply making a dep on it
<Riddell> Tonio_: because you can use k3b without it, everyone did in breezy
<fxdarkplayer> hello everybody 
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in revuing kmplayer ?
<Tonio_> raphink is unavailable, so ^^
<robotgeek> Tonio_: did you have the kde beagle build for ppc also?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nope, I can't test
<Tonio_> robotgeek: can you ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i can, but do i need to build 50 packages? :)
<Lure> hunger: can you (and others) report your system in this table: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nope, all dependancies are available for ppc
<Tonio_> just pbuild the sources from my repo, and that should do the job :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks :)
<Lure> robotgeek: beagle should be in offical repo, you just need kerry/kio-beagle build
<robotgeek> Tonio_: cool, where is your repo again?
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<robotgeek> Tonio_: good catch for no-ip
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hehe, I was surprised it wasn't already used :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I see a file kmplayer-app.install but no kmplayer-app in debian/control
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, true I need to correct this
<Tonio_> it is correct on my repo, but Ididn't update revu....... sorry
<Tonio_> Riddell: gimme a minute
<Riddell> Tonio_: why does it need to be split into different packages?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tobe able to install just the embedded player without installing the standard one
<Tonio_> and that's the way upstream provided his debian package also
<Tonio_> even though it was horrible
<Riddell> we can't build-dep on libgstreamer0.8-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, let me update the revu package with my latest one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you don't have latest version actually :) I missed the revu update
<mornfall> Riddell: the suite tag IIRC
<mornfall> Riddell: right, suite::{kde,gnome}
<mornfall> either way, i'll go get some sleep now
<mornfall> gn
<robotgeek> Tonio_: doesn't build is you have automake1.4 and automake1.9 installed
<Riddell> night mornfall 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: do you use pbuilder ?
<Riddell> robotgeek: don't install automake1.4?
<Tonio_> mornfall: nite :
<Tonio_> :)
<robotgeek> Riddell: i removed it, and it's building
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2210
<Tonio_> this one should be the good one ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, not that good at building stuff. fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage does it for me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for that error :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I know automake is dirty, but I need to use it since I can't touch the tarball ;)
<Tonio_> policy requirement
<Tonio_> robotgeek: pbuilder is much easier than anuthing else for package builder
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, okay. don't worry though, it seems to be building 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: okay ;)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, maybe i'll learn for our next dev cycle :)
<jjesse> what is the easiest way to get debian installed with kde on it?  just install debian and make it a desktop or is there a better way?
<Riddell> I've not installed debian in a long time
<seaLne> that works
<seaLne> or basic install then kde
<jjesse> how big of a virtual machine will i need?
<seaLne> 4 or 5?
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's still no kmplayer-app in debian/control
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it need kmplayer-base?  why not just make them part of kmplayer/
<Riddell> s/\//\?/
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, because kmplayer-app.install is removed
<Tonio_> the goal is to have kmplayer-base
<Tonio_> then kmplayer, the standard player, and kmplayer-konq-plugin
<Tonio_> both depending kmplayer-base
<Tonio_> this is the way you can install just the plugin without the standard player
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that fine ?
<Tonio_> hum........... didn't I removed that kmplayer-app.install ??????,
<Tonio_> strange....
<Riddell> there's still kmplayer-app.install and kmplayer-app.menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: it comes from the tarball........
<Tonio_> I need to remove crappy debian folder in it
<Riddell> aah, yes
<Tonio_> that's why
<Riddell> evil tar has a debian/ dir
<Tonio_> let me change this
<Riddell> remake the .orig then
<Tonio_> yup
<robotgeek> Tonio_: simple question, how do i start/test
<robotgeek> i found some setting in Kmenu -> Settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing with new orig with pbuilder and reuploading, I will let you know
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes and ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand your question :)
<Tonio_> wanna test kio-beagle ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: how do i start searching? it doesn't popup a window/anything after that
<Tonio_> restart kde for kio to be loaded
<Tonio_> and use it as a kio :)
<Tonio_> beagle:/foo in konqueror
<Tonio_> but you may have to wait a bit for beagle index to contain enough entries to make searches
<robotgeek> i always forget to restart kde :)
<Lure> raphink blog was noticed: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150867
<robotgeek> Tonio_: beagle seems to be indexing now, i guess i will report back soon
<Tonio_> robotgeek: thanks a lot ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it possible to set the icon size is system tray ?
<Tonio_> it stacks a bit with kde 3.5.2
<Tonio_> size should be reduced a bit........ I will searchhow to set this
<Tonio_> same setting than in applauncher should be settable
<Lure> allee: seen your report on powersave - do you use the latest one 0.12.7?
<Lure> allee: I think cpu freq scaling is behaving better 
<allee> Lure: Hi, yes 0.12.7-1ubuntu1, updated this morning.
<Lure> interesting
<Lure> will test this a bit more...
<allee> Lure: Not I've not.  Last thursday I realized that kpowersave cpufreq-info -f (and -w) disagree with /proc/cpuinfo.  I'll try again ...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's possible but 16x16 icons there are too small
<Tonio_> Riddell: 24 is nice
<Tonio_> it is the size I use with applauncher
<Riddell> kde doesn't use 24, it uses 22
<Tonio_> hum....... what is the size for applauncher ?
<Tonio_> 20 maybe......
<Riddell> 16
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, it is set to 16 for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that too little for you ? looks nice to me ;)
<Tonio_> looks nicer that having them stacking at the screen bottom...... just my two cents :)
<superstoned> kio-beagle and kerry now both have /usr/share/autostart/beagled.desktop so dpkg complains...
<Lure> Tonio_: 
<Lure> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-beagle_0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Lure>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/autostart/beagled.desktop', which is also in package kerry
<superstoned> i beat you, Lure :D
<superstoned> lol
<Tonio_> superstoned: ah ?
<Lure> superstoned: ;-)
<superstoned> Lure Tonio_: :D
<Tonio_> Lure: that's why the .desktop should be provided by the beagle package........
<Tonio_> can't we ask maintainer to do that ?
<superstoned> but beagle:/ doesn't work for me
<superstoned> still
<Lure> Tonio_: you have just volunteered... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Tonio_> okay, I'll do ;)
<superstoned> (after installing and getting beagle running, kerry works, but beagle:/ in konqi just brings me to google...)
<Tonio_> Lure: better is to put NoDisplay=true in it also
<Tonio_> no need for an entry in kmenu for this I think
<Lure> Is this the one which gets in System (the only one)?
<Tonio_> superstoned: did you restart kde ?
<Lure> s/System/Settings/
<Tonio_> that's a requirement
<Tonio_> Lure: I will send an email to beagle's maintainer asking for a desktop entry in /usr/share/autostart
<Lure> Tonio_: while doing that, ask also to split package to base + gnome shit ;-)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, initial indexing seems very nice
<Lure> if n-m did it, they can also do it ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: no chance for this.......;
<Tonio_> Lure: n-m did it because we did the package :)
<Lure> I know - mono - it speaks for itself ;-)
<Lure> we are lucky that f-spot and banshee were not part of it... ;-) 
* Lure been to nasty to mono flagship apps - sorry for that
<Lure> ;-)
<robotgeek> Tonio_: it seems to be workig fine for kmail text messages, but if it has non text attachements, it's not opening/messing up
<robotgeek> maybe i should wait till indexing completes, might take ages. :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: unfortunatelly yes ;)
<robotgeek> where do file bugs on your packages :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there's an issue with revu........ it rejects my rebuilt tarball......
<Tonio_> Lure: slomo is adding the desktop file in the begle package :)
<Tonio_> we have to wait a bit
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm testing the splitted package asking :)
<Lure> ;-) maybe he has a good day
<Lure> and we are lucky
<Tonio_> Lure: will be uploaded in a few minutes :)
<Tonio_> so we can remove that desktop file in the package
<Tonio_> but we should do that in kerry too :)
<Lure> Tonio_: fine with me
<Tonio_> Lure: if you see jpatrick before me, can you ask him to remove that from his package ?
<Lure> ok, will do
<Tonio_> make a 0ubuntu2 and reupload
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does it say is the problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: because the orig version is the same, it doesn't consider it and keeps the old one, crappy, with debian/ folder
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm asking for package nuking
<Tonio_> but no revu admin is available......
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you revu admin ?
<Tonio_> raphink is, but not here....
<Tonio_> that's a known problem on revu.......
<Riddell> tsk
<Tonio_> Riddell: slomo looking at it
<Tonio_> Riddell: slomo isn't very hot for nuking the package........ need to wait for siretart
<Tonio_> or raphink maybe....
<superstoned> tonio: no, i'll try that in a minute.
<Tonio_> superstoned: that's the reason
* Riddell goes out for an hour
<superstoned> ok
<superstoned> tnx
<hunger> So far I have not seen any negative effects of using kde 3.5.2...
<hunger> Tonio_: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/autostart/beagled.desktop', which is also in package kerry
<hunger> Tonio_: When updating kio-beagle.
<Tonio_> hunger: yes, known issue, slomo added the desktop file directly in beagle package
<Tonio_> I have upadted the package on revu, it doesn't have the issue
<Lure> hunger: can you report your powersave experience to KubuntuPowersave wiki page?
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm updating the package on my repo
<Tonio_> we will have to update kerry also
<Tonio_> because it will crate a conflict with beagle
<Tonio_> already seen a video of skyos ???????
<Tonio_> quite impressive :)
<Lure> ?
<Tonio_> http://www.skyos.org/media/videos/mediastation/presentation.html
<Tonio_> look at that :)
<Tonio_> it is a proprietary os in developpement
<Tonio_> amazing, really :)
<Tonio_> Lure: i is mostly developped by ONE guy
<Tonio_> a genius for sure.......
<Tonio_> the only thing he didn't dvelopp is icons :)
<Tonio_> taken from kde
<Tonio_> the amazing thing is that it can NATIVELLY work with both windows and linux applications :)
<Tonio_> sounds completly crazy, but that's it
<Tonio_> Lure: correction : it WAS supposed to be native, but it isn't :)
<Riddell> do we know Yuriy Kozlov?
<Tonio_> hehe, anyway, that's quite impressive
<Tonio_> Riddell: never heard about
<Riddell> he's been doing a fair bit of kubuntu bug triage
<Lure> Riddell: seen many bug work by him, but no
<Riddell> I'll send him an e-mail
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing kaffeine 0.8 and finally there are interesting features in it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: while we may use kmplayer for konq, are you still interested with 0.8 version ?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-04-02
<Tonio_> we will not keep 0.7 forever, so since the package is done.........
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's good in 0.8?
<Tonio_> I really the playlist window, with preview etc.......
<Riddell> I'd rather not have 0.8 in until kmplayer is in since 0.8 breaks bbc.co.uk
<Tonio_> it is very stable (as long as not embedded in konq)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I understand that
<Tonio_> but do I keep the package somewhere in case of ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: and finally, after that audio cd section is quite nice :)
<kmon> dapper will bring 2 media players or kaffeine will be dropped?
<Tonio_> amarok doesn't manage audio cds, so kaffeine could be the perfect amarok complement
<Tonio_> and completly replacing kscd
<kmon> Tonio_: amarok 1.4 does...
<Tonio_> kmon: directly ?
<kmon> Tonio_: it has audio cd playback with xine engine
<Tonio_> I mean, did they stop that "dynamic ripping + reading" thing ?
<Tonio_> that's the way it did before.....
<kmon> mmmm
<kmon> I don't know... 
<kmon> with previous amarok I couldn't play audio cd's
<kmon> now I can
<kmon> that's all I can say
<Lure> Tonio_: wil we drop KsCD - it does not work for me out of the box anyway...
<Tonio_> Lure: well kaffeine is a very nice audiocd player in version 0.8
<Tonio_> with ripping functions etc.....;
<kmon> Tonio_: I'm using Ridell's package for amarok, so I you can, give it a try.
<Tonio_> kmon: I'm trying :), will let you know :)
<Tonio_> but as far as I know, amarok doesn't perform "direct cd reading"
<Lure> Tonio_: first page looks ugly
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but while testing it, I discovered interesting features, like the playlist
<kmon> Tonio_: My only noticeable bug is that you can't disable the splash screen.
<Tonio_> it is very very nice
<Tonio_> kmon: what package ?
<Tonio_> Lure: did you play with latest kaffeine ?
<Tonio_> I mean, tested everything ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not have splash screen - just the window is too small for buttons 
<Lure> Tonio_: just installed 0.8
<kmon> Tonio_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2 dapper main
<Lure> will test tommorow (need to get some sleep now)
<Tonio_> kmon: okay ;)
<Tonio_> so this version plays audiocds ? interesting ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I was very surprised, and didn't like that kaffeine when I tried first, but now, I must sayit is charming :)
<Tonio_> except the konqueror plugin, ugly as always
<Lure> yes, it looks nice... major improvement
<kmon> Tonio_: from the changelog of 1.4beta1: The xine engine now has gapless playback (Needs xine-lib 1.1.1) and audio CD support with CDDB lookups
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> kmon: great :) didn't knew that ;)
<kmon> amarok rocks!
<Tonio_> Lure: and new kaffeine UI ressembles to amarok
<Tonio_> whichis a good thing
<Lure> yes
<kwwii> evening
<Tonio_> hey kwwii :)
<kwwii> hi all
<kmon> With the delay maybe amarok 1.4 is released in time for an uvf?
<Lure> personally, I would include 0.8 and get rid of KsCD and KAudioCreator
<Lure> kwwii: hi
<kmon> Lure: +1
<kmon> Even k3b can rip cd's doesn't it?
<kwwii> Riddell: pinheiro wants to know how to get kubuntu CDs for his LUG in port., could you help him?
<Riddell> can kaffeine to CD ripping?
<Lure> kmon: I think KAudioCreator was left due to simplicity
<Riddell> kwwii: I don't have any left, tackat has my last ones
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like
<kwwii> hehe, damn tackat
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2216
<Tonio_> Riddell: raphink nuked, now it is the good version ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: latest kaffeine can yes
<Lure> kwwii: raphink has new walpaper for you ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: rip & encode
<raphink> hehe
<kwwii> ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: but requires to be built with lame for mp3 support..... to only ogg available for my package version of course
<Tonio_> I don't think it only requires lame to be installed, but it requires to be built with.....
<Tonio_> let me try :)
<Lure> kwwii: http://r.pinson.free.fr/kubuntu-wallpaper-april/capture2.jpg - can you fix it for 1920x1200? ;-)
<kwwii> I still have to make the bigger versions of the pic first
<Lure> raphink: when I looked at it now again, looks like ad for fishbone ;-)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> yeah looks a bit like a fish
<raphink> lol
<raphink> as I'm telling kwwii
<kwwii> lol
<raphink> this thingy gave me the idea tonight
<raphink> of having a changing wallpaper
<raphink> a wallpaper that would be changed once a week or so
<raphink> with a bar
<raphink> telling how many weeks are left before Dapper release
<kwwii> I love this idea, btw :-) although if things get pushed back that might get nasty so perhaps only the very last weeks
<Riddell> raphink: that's actually quite close to what Mark Shuttleworth has been suggesting for ubuntu
<raphink> kwwii: I really doubt they get pushed back once more
<raphink> Riddell: really?
<raphink> Riddell: verifying the cognosphere theory once more ? ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<Riddell> raphink: he wanted the devel version to have different backgrounds for different things that have happened 
<raphink> yes I think that's nice
<raphink> there could be some background that would have wholes for goals
<raphink> or goals represented by images on the background
<raphink> that would be either empty or greyed in the beginning
<raphink> then come to life as the distro is being developped and goals are being reached
<Tonio_> Riddell: libogg-dev is in main, so I will repackage kaffeine with ogg encoding capability
<Tonio_> would be stupid not to do it :)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> Tonio_: fabo is doing kaffeine for debian these days, would be a good idea to keep him informed of such things :)
<raphink> Tonio_: is it allowed in France ? ;)
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, I will if that works, and eventually send him my package if that can help
<Lure> Tonio_: new beagle landed - we need to fix kerry/kio-beagle now
<Tonio_> Lure: kio-beagle fixed :)
<Riddell> Lure: fix?
<Tonio_> Riddell: remove the autostart desktop file, cause it is now in beagle package
<Tonio_> I asked slomo for this
<Riddell> Tonio_: could we ask him to split beagle into gtk parts and non-gtk parts?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did, and he promissed "some day, maybe" :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: approved, see comment http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2216
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks, looking
<Tonio_> Riddell: changing the version
<Tonio_> raphink: time to revu this when I finished the changes ?
<Tonio_> then we can upload ;)
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> just testing the build and then upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem with latest kaffeine is that encoding functions require multiverse (lame) and universe (cdda2wav) packages.......
<Lure> Tonio_: can you also fix kerry (while waiting for raphink ;-))
<Tonio_> so our version will miss a few features.......
* Lure told you that he got addicted to kerry ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but the problem is that it is already in the new queue
<Tonio_> so what to do ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is something is waiting in the queue, can I overwrite by reuploading ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't actually know, you'd need to ask someone who knows about soyuz
<Tonio_> okay :)
<Lure> Riddell: Mark? ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do you want to overwrite?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kerry
<Riddell> I've a feeling it'll get rejected
<Tonio_> Riddell: why ?
<Riddell> just a guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmplayer doesn't build if I ~ the version........
<Tonio_> strange.....
<Tonio_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<raphink> Tonio_: kmplayer approved, please see the comment
<Tonio_> raphink: ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: really?  but the version shouldn't change the build
* kmon leaves... good night everyone.
<raphink> night kmon
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know :) I'm looking at it
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I upload once that issue and raphink's comment are resolved ? I assume yes :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<raphink> Tonio_: does it go to universe ?
<Tonio_> raphink: first, but I think Riddell thinks about universe :)
<Tonio_> about main sorry
<raphink> ok
<raphink> we'll see then
<Riddell> raphink: adept_installer uses debtags, not debian sections
* Lure follows kmon path - good night everybody
<raphink> Riddell: I saw some weird things when I worked on it last time though
<raphink> that let me think it used sections
<raphink> but I trust you :)
<jeroenvrp> KLibido 0.2.5 
<jeroenvrp> is out
<jeroenvrp> can that be in dapper?
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, it is true kmplayer shouldn't be section = sound :)
<jeroenvrp> http://klibido.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: we're in upstream version freeze, it'll need a good reason and to show that it'll fix more thing than it will break
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I can build and ask for uvfe
<raphink> jeroenvrp: if there are good reasons for it, you have to request a UVF exception
<Tonio_> only if changes justify 
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I understand, but between 0.2.4 and 0.2.5 there are 8 months
<raphink> jeroenvrp: that is not a valid reason to update
<raphink> in 8 months, a program can become much more unstable
<raphink> or there can be almostt no change 
<raphink> 8 months is not a good scale to measure program changes ;)
<jeroenvrp> the biggest change is that there are some crashes resolved
<jeroenvrp> and they were vey anoying
<raphink> are there features added ?
<jeroenvrp> see the changelog
<jeroenvrp> raphink: see the uri
<raphink> jeroenvrp: request a UVF exception
<raphink> file the changelgo and the diffstat with it
<jeroenvrp> raphink: where?
<jeroenvrp> on launchpad?
<raphink> yep
<jeroenvrp> ok
<raphink> open a bug requesting upgrade
<Tonio_> stability improvement is a bog reason
<Tonio_> good reason
<raphink> UVF exception : x.x.x (replace with your version) -> 0.2.5
<jeroenvrp> raphink: thanks :-)
<jeroenvrp> I will do
<raphink> then add the changelog
<raphink> and the diffstat
<raphink> and assign the bug to motu-uvf
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: while you do it, can you plz patch the desktop file
<jeroenvrp> or should I first compile it myself
<Tonio_> I hate desktop files without GenericName in it ;)
<kwwii> night all, be back early tomorrow
<Tonio_> kwwii: nite :)
<kwwii> testing buttons, bgs, etc.
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: I'm not the maintainer of Klibido :-)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: and ?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: nmu packages can include patches :)
<Riddell> we  don't have maiuntainers in ubuntu
<jeroenvrp> yeah but i'm also not a devoloper
<jeroenvrp> i'm a admin
<jeroenvrp> n admin
<jeroenvrp> another thing:
<Riddell> you don't need to know how to code to update a package
<jeroenvrp> in the past I was able to open tar.*-files with kaprt
<jeroenvrp> kpart
<jeroenvrp> I cant see the ark-kpart anymor
<jeroenvrp> I searched, but cant find itr
<raphink> jeroenvrp: an admn is likely to understand how to package
<raphink> no need to be a dev
<Riddell> that's tonio's fault :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: I now how to create a package with checkinstall
* Riddell sets 600MB of langpacks to upload and goes to bed
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah ^^ !!
<raphink> that is not what I call creating a package jeroenvrp
<raphink> :p
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ah so it a known issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: yes I know :-)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: this is a choice we made to make kubuntu more logicall
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: oh it's not by accident
<jeroenvrp> >?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: there is no reason for tar.gz files to be integrated in a different way from tar.bz2 or 7z files
<Tonio_> the problem is that all compression formats don't have a kio
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: can tar.bz2 or 7z files not be integrated like tar.gez files?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: if you can developp a kio_slave for each format, then yes :)
<jeroenvrp> aaah
<jeroenvrp> than its good :-
<raphink> furthermore integrating them is a source of issues
<raphink> since most of the time you wna to extract them
<raphink> rather than browse them
<jeroenvrp> but it was very handy, because I good easily drag and drop (flame flame) 
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: you can drag and drop from ark ;)
<Riddell> hello Shura_nux 
<Shura_nux> hello all
<Tonio_> hi Shura_nux
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: mmm tried that, doesnt work like it should
<Tonio_> Riddell: I confirm build fails with renaming the version
<Tonio_> astonishing, but that's it
<Riddell> Tonio_: very strange.  just use the ugly version number then
<Riddell> Shura_nux: going to become an elite kubuntu developer like jeroenvrp is?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested twice, for the same result.....
<Shura_nux> i have a bug with the "kdesu" command, when i want to launch a soft with kdesu, nothing happend (and sorryt for my english, i'am french)
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: when I drag the contents of map A from archive ONE.tar.gz in map B,  the subdirs of map A become subdir of map B, not like it shoud: map A must become a subdir of map B
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: strange..... create an ark bug then :)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: what you mean with"elite"!?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I will make uvfe for klibido
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: oh great
<jeroenvrp> I was just trying to compile it myself first
<Tonio_> well if you don't know how to package, UVF exception is a bit hard to make :)
<Tonio_> it'll take you days to make it correctly :)
<raphink> jeroenvrp: did you build it in a pbuilder?
<Tonio_> UVFe isn't a good excercise to lrearn packaging
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: raphink: I just compile, use checkinstall to make a deb
<Tonio_> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!
<raphink> that's not what we call building a package jeroenvrp
<Tonio_> my eyes !!!!!!!!!
<jeroenvrp> so using pbuilder is a good way to learn packaging?
<raphink> Tonio_: hehe
<raphink> jeroenvrp: using pbuilder is a good way to build and test packages
<raphink> not to learn packaging
<raphink> pbuilder is a minimal chrooted environment
<raphink> regenerated with each build
<jeroenvrp> raphink: yes I understand, but it was not my intention to make a package, only for myself, to see if the new version is stable enough
<raphink> jeroenvrp: why not? everybody would be happy to have a package
<raphink> jeroenvrp: if you can learn to package and do it, why wouldn't you do it?
<jeroenvrp> raphink: ok ok ok, do you have a link with instrtuction, I really want to learn
<raphink> you've got 18000+ packages available thanks to volunteers :)
* Tonio_ doesn't understand why changing the version of a package causes ftbfs......... third test for the same result.......
<jeroenvrp> I made ten and tens of packages with checkinstall, so time to go to the next level :-)
<Tonio_> raphink: already saw that ?
<raphink> jeroenvrp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging
<Tonio_> it is simply amazing........
<jeroenvrp> raphink: thansk
<raphink> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> I don't understand myself......
<raphink> jeroenvrp: sorry : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Tips
<raphink> that's better
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmplayer uploaded
<jeroenvrp> okidokie
<raphink> jeroenvrp: anyway, you have to read the New Debian Maintainer's Guide first
<raphink> :)
<raphink> till laserjock is done with his packaging guide for ubuntu :)
<allee> Tonio_: what's the FTBFS error?
<Tonio_> allee: ah....... no more logs.....
<Tonio_> allee: I gimme a minute
* allee logs out/in to try the new ati driver. 
<jeroenvrp> raphink: should I not start with a package with less deps, than Klibido?
<raphink> klibido is a simple package
<raphink> it's not what I'd call a hard one 
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> at all
<raphink> compared to wesnoth, kdelibs or kubuntu-desktop
<jeroenvrp> ok :-)
<jeroenvrp> if its easier than amarok, its no problem, because I compiled amarok many times
<Tonio_> raphink: agree but uvfe requires debdiff files etc......
<Tonio_> uvfe is more complicated than simply packaging
<raphink> sure
<raphink> when someone is willing to learn, he/she can learn 
<raphink> I'm sure ;)
<raphink> at least how to make a uvfe quite blindly
<Tonio_> yes, but the short time implies I do the same "en parrallle"
<Tonio_> no ?
<jeroenvrp> maybe its a good task for me to try to repackage all apps I have installed using checkinstall
<raphink> sure
<raphink> Tonio_: you could mentor jeroenvrp :)
<raphink> jeroenvrp: good luck :)
<jeroenvrp> There is a reason I did that off coutse
<Tonio_> raphink: I don't consider myself good enough to mentor anybody :)
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> I could mentor him then :)
<jeroenvrp> I'm honored Tonio_ :-)
<Tonio_> it is hard enough to manage to help myself packaging ^^
<raphink> jeroenvrp: if you need help I'll mentor you 
<Tonio_> but seriously, yes, of course I can help you
<jeroenvrp> I'm double honered
<Tonio_> although there are way better packagers than me
<jeroenvrp> I'm just going to read firs
<jeroenvrp> rt
<jeroenvrp> t
<allee> Lure: thx for the reminder.  It's fixed in last upload ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: mentoring is a way to improve your skills
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: indeed
<Tonio_> but do I need any improvement ?
<jeroenvrp> and than I'm going to bed, watch 2 BSG-episodes and going to dream about all those debs :-)
<raphink> haha Tonio_:p
* Tonio_ is proud when tired ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> attention les chevilles Tonio_ :p
<Tonio_> ca va pter !!!!!!!!!!
<raphink> tu vas clater tes chaussettes
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> raphink: the problem is that even if it is a good excercise, the klibido uvfe requires :
<Tonio_> uupdate, pbuilder, cdbs + simplepatchsys, debdiff
<Tonio_> that's a bit too much tolearn or a first package experience I think ;)
<raphink> indeed Tonio_
<Tonio_> it is way better making a new package than updating one to learn, anyway
<raphink> I would just invite him on my comp 
<raphink> with a screen -x
<Tonio_> create a NEW package and learn step by step
<raphink> and explain what I'm doing 
<raphink> shortly
<raphink> as a "tour d'horizon" of packaging
<Tonio_> first, dpkg-buildpackage, then puilder, then cdbs, then patches......
<raphink> through a UVFe
<raphink> just my point ;)
<Tonio_> okay
<raphink> I did it once with a backport
<Tonio_> raphink: ready to make it ? or do you want me to do so ?
<raphink> that was a nice intro
<raphink> I think jeroenvrp is going to bed if I understood well ;)
<Tonio_> I have many things to do, but that can be planned  during the week
<raphink> and klibido is your package ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: not anymore :)
<raphink> ah right
<Tonio_> it is now syunched from debian
<jeroenvrp> I'm still here :-0
<Tonio_> and the debian package is ugly.......
<jeroenvrp> but not fit enough to follow a live course :-)
<Tonio_> I should have asked for rtp
<jeroenvrp> but I like your trust in me 
<Tonio_> rfp or rtp ?
<raphink> rfp
<raphink> rtp is wts
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> allee: want to see the error ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes
<raphink> Tonio_: did you have a look at speedcrunch ,
<raphink> ?
<Tonio_> allee: http://pastebin.com/626011
<Tonio_> allee: s/~/-/ in the version, and that builds like a charm
<Tonio_> raphink: yes, it is not k-d-s config :)
<Tonio_> the default config isn't default
<raphink> jeroenvrp: we're always happy to welcome new contributors and educate them
<raphink> Tonio_: that is weird
<Tonio_> the "default" option in conf, is to set to KDE's default
<raphink> Tonio_: I believe it should be patched then
<Tonio_> while speedcrunch has it's own setting
<raphink> 20pts for the font is way too huge
<Tonio_> raphink: bah.......... I don't like speedcrunch anyway :)
* Tonio_ wants kcalc !!!!!!
<raphink> doesn't matter, it's installed by default
<raphink> so it should be nice
<Tonio_> but I know it is not Riddell's feeling :)
<allee> Tonio_: and the only change interdiff shows is the version 0.9.1.99+0.9.2~pre3 in the changelog??
<Tonio_> raphink: 16 could be nice
<Tonio_> allee: yes
* jeroenvrp likes abakus
<Tonio_> allee: and on the orig also
<Tonio_> that's the only difference
<raphink> 16 is too huge too Tonio_
<allee> Tonio_: change version back and I (almost) sure it will not compile too ;)
<raphink> default is 12 iirc
<Tonio_> allee: let me test :)
<allee> Tonio_: sound like a dist-upgrade broke something
<Tonio_> allee: interesting :)
<Tonio_> allee: I don't think so, cause I did the test three times
<Tonio_> and it is in a pbuilder chroot
* jeroenvrp is first going to add a wishlist item for adept
<Tonio_> I didn't update between the different builds
<Tonio_> let me go back to - and we'll see :)
<Tonio_> allee: I can bet 10 it builds
* allee waits nerverouly 
<Tonio_> are you ready ? ^^
<raphink> toma: I didn't manage to display error messages ... all I managed to do was to disable the popup and only keep the current errors in the tabs
<allee> quoting myself ...  I (almost) sure ... ;)
<raphink> toma_: actually I think I know why this doesn't work
<raphink> jeroenvrp: wish for what?
<Tonio_> allee: we'll know in 3 minutes :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: just wait :-)
<raphink> jeroenvrp: that's a nice feature
<jeroenvrp> mmm bugs.kde.org dont want to cooporate :-(
<raphink> bugs.kde.org sux
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> allee: to be honnest : 0.9.1.99+0.9.2~pre3
<Tonio_> that's really horrible :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: here it is: Please add a small x left of the quick filter field, to clean the field
<jeroenvrp> like a lot off kde-apps
<raphink> ah right
<raphink> good idea
<jeroenvrp> thanx
<raphink> mornfall: did you read jeroenvrp's idea ?
<raphink> jeroenvrp: that's the quickest way of reporting a wiish for adept ;)
<raphink> hehe
<jeroenvrp> I'm just using adept to install the needed packages for packaging and the lack of the x frustrated me ;-)
* raphink doesn't use any apt gui
<raphink> and doesn't want one, not even aptitude
<jeroenvrp> oh well
<jeroenvrp> its Kubuntu :-)
<raphink> but I'm happy adept exists and is nice :)
<raphink> jeroenvrp: so?
<allee> Tonio_: well, version is not only horrible it's strange too ;)
<allee> Tonio_: is '~' would be allowed in archive, then this construct would not be necessary ;)
<Tonio_> allee: well, regarding to ubuntu policy, it is the one we have to use :)
<jeroenvrp> so gui's are ok, and not evil :-)
<allee> Tonio_: ust 0.9.2~pre3 then ;)
<Tonio_> allee: indeed
<raphink> sure they're not evil jeroenvrp, but they're useless to me :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: but thats ok, thats linux
<raphink> course jeroenvrp :)
<Tonio_> allee: stupid of me I didn't though about that......
<raphink> jeroenvrp: just don't worry if I show you how to package, I'll be using nano & vim mostly ;)
<jeroenvrp> oh I'm using the commandline also a lot
<Tonio_> allee: it builds :)
<Tonio_> allee: amazing no ?
<allee> Tonio_: yeah
<allee> Tonio_: what is the ubuntu-version-string that builds?
<Tonio_> allee: you mean ?
<Tonio_> 0.9.1.99+0.9.2~pre3 fails
<Tonio_> 0.9.1.99+0.9.2-pre3 succeeds :)
<Tonio_> that's the only difference
<allee> Tonio_: so somewhere a dirty construct that does not like '~'?  Oh, nice
<Tonio_> just tested 0.9.2~pre3 and it fails too..........
<Tonio_> so only 0.9.1.99+0.9.2-pre3 works
<Tonio_> allee: that's possible yes
<raphink> indeed
<allee> Tonio_: so problem solved, becaues you can't use '~' in an upload :) :)
<Tonio_> allee: really ?
<Tonio_> dput fails with it ?
<allee> Tonio_: not dput, but '~' are not allowed in the archive (AFAIU)
<Tonio_> raphink: will you make the uvfe for klibido?
<Tonio_> allee: you should say that to Riddell :)
<raphink> Tonio_: you woon't do it?
<Tonio_> raphink: I can, depending you want or not to do it :)
<allee> Tonio_: did he add the '~'?
<Tonio_> allee: he asked to me to do that
<allee> hah! so he's only human too ;)
<Tonio_> allee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2216
<Tonio_> see comments :)
<allee> Tonio_: Maybe it's allowed now?  Nah ;)
<Tonio_> allee: maybe :) dunno
<Tonio_> I never saw that on a package, but if Riddell asks, should be allowed ;)
<allee> lol
<allee> right
<allee> Tonio_: time to go to bed.  Need energy to fight with 'torque' batch system again tomorrow.  Nite
<Tonio_> nite my mentor :)
* jeroenvrp is building its dapper chroot
<raphink> jeroenvrp: great :)
<raphink> jeroenvrp: you should get a dapper pbuilder too
<jeroenvrp> yes I changed the pbuilder options for dapper
<jeroenvrp> like discribed in the pbuilder howto
<jeroenvrp> raphink: doesnt make a difference that I have AMD and not Intel ?
<jeroenvrp> doesnt=does it
<raphink> no difference jeroenvrp
<raphink> don't set this up
<raphink> keep the default
<jeroenvrp> raphink: ok, just to be sure
<jeroenvrp> mm root partition is becoming full
<raphink> argh
<raphink> I have a separate /var
<raphink> even a separate /var/chroot sometimes
<raphink> and /var/cache/pbuilder too
<raphink> so as to not flood my /
<jeroenvrp> solved
<jeroenvrp> raphink: good idea
<jeroenvrp> I have a sparse partition
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> beware if you do that 
<raphink> you should do it properly
<raphink> so has not to keep your :var data on /
<jeroenvrp> actually its a left over from my gentoo times
<raphink> and cover them with the new /var
<raphink> which would be stupid
<jeroenvrp> raphink: 3,3G on this partition should be enough
<jeroenvrp> I'm mounting the var on there
<raphink> ok
<raphink> that's enogh
<raphink> if you don't build kde entirely
<raphink> and if you clean your pbuilder from time to time
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> movinf and modifying /etc/fstab now
<raphink> ok
<raphink> again, beware of not just covering your existing /var with the new one
<raphink> without moving the current contents and removing them
<jeroenvrp> yeah  I know :-)
<raphink> :)
<jeroenvrp> thats why I'm firsty moving to the old mountpoint, umount it afterwards and remount it to var
<raphink> good :D
<jeroenvrp> I had that once with the tmp partition
<raphink> hehe
<jeroenvrp> so I had a real tmp and a hidden tmp
<raphink> yes
<raphink> that eats space for nothing
<jeroenvrp> yes
<jeroenvrp> and a privacy issue also
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I only have a /var on this comp (my laptop) but on my server I have a lot of partitions to optimize builds :)
<jeroenvrp> mv: cannot remove directory `lock': Device or resource busy
<jeroenvrp> mv: cannot remove directory `run': Device or resource bus
<jeroenvrp> where are they for?
<raphink> in /var ?
<jeroenvrp> yes
<raphink> hmmm
<jeroenvrp> they are dirs, nothing in it
<raphink> I wouldn't remove them
<raphink> ah?
<raphink> ok
<jeroenvrp> next step
<raphink> :)
<jeroenvrp> umount: /install: device is busy
<jeroenvrp> a off course
<jeroenvrp> root@k-uptown:~# umount -l /install
<jeroenvrp> root@k-uptown:~# mount /var
<jeroenvrp> system still works :-)
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> hh
<jeroenvrp> lock and run are now in the new var
<raphink> well done :)
<jeroenvrp> raphink: see I'm an admin :-)
<raphink> yep :)
* raphink is not
<jeroenvrp>  /dev/hdb1             3.3G  953M  2.4G  29% /var
<raphink> that's much better :)
<raphink> leaves you enough space 
<raphink>  /dev/hda5              5767328   1293152   4181208  24% /var
<raphink> I only have one pbuilder on this one and no chroot though
<raphink> but I have many packages built on it ;)
<jeroenvrp> I'm going to rl 1 to remove the old lock and run
<raphink> ok
<jeroenvrp> no I'm not :-)
<jeroenvrp> I am encoding some avi files to dvd
<raphink> not what?
<jeroenvrp> going to runlevel 1
<raphink> aah ok 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hh
<jeroenvrp> actualy, do you know how to reload a kernel using runlevel 1?
<raphink> nope
<jeroenvrp> ok
<raphink> never did that
<raphink> also depends how the rl are defined in the distro
<raphink> they differ from a distro to another
<jeroenvrp> maybe yes
<jeroenvrp> but because of the many kernel updated in dapper
<raphink> well since it's unstable, it often just crashes on me
<raphink> so I press the reboot button
<raphink> works too ;)
<raphink> once a week or so
<raphink> when I can't come back from suspend
<raphink> lol
<jeroenvrp> dapper never crashed on me
<raphink> good4u
<raphink> since when?
<jeroenvrp> since february
<jeroenvrp> thats when I updated from breezy
<raphink> ok
<raphink> it has been pretty stable since then yes
<raphink> in november I would get crashes quite often
<jeroenvrp> yes thats why I did the upgrade, I need a stable system
<jeroenvrp> a little biy unstable is no problem
<jeroenvrp> but if things can not boot anymore, i'm not happy :-)
<raphink> kubuntu dapper is almost more stable then breezy now
<jeroenvrp> raphink: absoluty
<raphink> it is more stable than default breezy at least
<raphink> that's for sure
<raphink> kubuntu that is  ;)
<jeroenvrp> my greates wish is Firefox for KDE
<jeroenvrp> they said a year ago that it was in the works, but I didnt see any results
<raphink> argh no
<raphink> konqueror rocks
<jeroenvrp> yes it does
<raphink> firefox is too slow, too big
<jeroenvrp> I have a love-hate relationship with both browsers
<raphink> and doesn't do half of the things konqueror does
<jeroenvrp> but I really like the extensions in firefox
<jeroenvrp> I like to customize
<raphink> you can customize konqueror :)
<raphink> there are many kios
<raphink> you can add service menus very easily
<jeroenvrp> yes you can, but its limited
<raphink> no it' snot
<jeroenvrp> yes in the filebrowsert
<raphink> it's only limited to your imagination and skills 
<raphink> :)
<robotgeek> raphink: skills take time to develop
<raphink> furthermore, most konqueror extensions are built ones
<raphink> they're more optimized
<raphink> sure robotgeek :)
<raphink> hehe
<jeroenvrp> raphink: yes incl. the ones you dont need
* robotgeek is struggling with pyqt
<raphink> robotgeek: ;)
<raphink> ok anyway
<raphink> ik wird slappen nu 
<raphink> huhu
<jeroenvrp> lets list some extensions konqueror does not have and are really needed for me:
<raphink> that's a lot!
<raphink> ;)
<jeroenvrp> Adblock Plus + dutchblock > better than konq, because it auto-updates the filters and removes flash also
<raphink> there is a adblock extension in konqui now
<raphink> and Tonio_ has been working on the defualt settings for them
<jeroenvrp> thats what I say, but its limited
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: if you use powerpc, you don't have flash anyways :)
<raphink> so it's really good now
<raphink> robotgeek: not true
<raphink> I have flash on powerpc
<raphink> free flash
<robotgeek> raphink: yeah, but that mostly crashes my browser :)
<jeroenvrp> Fasterfox  >> does konq use pipelininG?
<raphink> doesnt' crash mine robotgeek
<raphink> :)
<raphink> it only won't work 
<raphink> ;)
<robotgeek> raphink: lol
<raphink> sometimes
<jeroenvrp> Greasemonkey >> !!!!
<raphink> esp. with macromedia
<raphink> pff
<jeroenvrp> StumbleUpon >>> !!!
* raphink will go to bed rather than hearing this
<raphink> I don't want a tuned browser
<jeroenvrp> :-)
<raphink> I want a working app
<raphink> and konqueror is way more useful for me than firefox
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: did you test the actual konqueror adblock ?
<jeroenvrp> raphink: I want to tune it myself :-)
<Tonio_> with the given filter list ?
<Tonio_> I never saw any add with it
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: yes I did, actaully I used Konq for 2 years
<Tonio_> and did you get lots of adds ?
<raphink> jeroenvrp: talknig about the new filter list 
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: yes and no
<jeroenvrp> they are very US-centric
<raphink> anyway 
<jeroenvrp> or english-centric
<raphink> good night
<raphink> i'm bedding
<jeroenvrp> bon nuit
<jeroenvrp> and thanks
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: french adds are removed too :)
<jeroenvrp> I have a lot of dutch adds that were not removed
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: you can add filtersetg to konq if you want :)
<Tonio_> but that's copyrighted, I couldn't make usage of it
<raphink> bedankt jeroenvrp, je oog
<jeroenvrp> and it is not possible to filter out flash-adds :-(
<raphink> tot ziens ;)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: with the filtersetg list, it is
<Tonio_> it is THE SAME than ablockplus :)
<Tonio_> they are compatible
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: but can you manual add a flash-add
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: if you don't want flash, don't install flash :)
<jeroenvrp> one minute
<Tonio_> that's the best method
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: I want flash
<jeroenvrp> there are some great scientific flashmovies
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: if you use the adblockplus filters in konq, you will get exactly the same result
<Tonio_> and tome a browser needs to start in less that 10 seconds :)
<Tonio_> that way I cannot like firefox
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: there I agree
<Tonio_> and on the other and
<Tonio_> adblockers are evil
<Tonio_> you shouldnever forget that
<jeroenvrp> no adds are evil :-)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: if every webbrowser had adblockplus by default
<Tonio_> the web would DIE
<Tonio_> in a few weeks
<jeroenvrp> long live thet end of kapitalism :-)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I have a personnal webserver
<Tonio_> the cost is about 400 per month
<Tonio_> the website exists only because of adds
<Tonio_> ads
<jeroenvrp> yes I'm just kidding
<Tonio_> and there are millions of websites like mine
<jeroenvrp> thats why adblock downloads the ads, but just dont show them
<jeroenvrp> some websites just have to much anoying ads
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: maybe it will be possible to auto-update the konq-adbloack like dutchblock
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: but if everyone was "hidding ads", nobody would pay to put ads on he web
<Tonio_> and the problem would be the same
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: thats true, but that not the case
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: no it is not possible to autoupdate
<jeroenvrp> ok, that keeps only stumble-upon left 
<_matej> there are two kubuntu binary packages for kopete 0.12beta1 on http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php -- does anybody know where to find their sources? I would love to recompile them under Debian/sid (I haven't found anything else). Thanks.
<_matej> night night :-)
<jjesse> shouldn't lanague-support-en be installed by default so i get stuff like help docs for openoffice?
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: what wish
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: right click, clear
<mornfall> or something like that anyway
<robotgeek> yabi is very nice frontend to beagle
<freeflying> robotgeek: have a look on kerry too
<robotgeek> freeflying: i did not know that one existed, let me check :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: hehe , jpatrick upload to universe today 
<robotgeek> freeflying: universe? i can't find it in my apt-cache search
<freeflying> robotgeek: you'd wait for a moment for build it 
<robotgeek> freeflying: do you know link to source package? i can build myself :)
* robotgeek also likes kasbar
<freeflying> robotgeek: archive.ubuntu.com/ubnutu/pool/universe/k/kerry
<robotgeek> freeflying: thanks, building :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: looks very nice. thanks for the tip. i like kio-beagle the best, i think :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: seems need hrs for indexing  :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: did you exercise the dog?
<robotgeek> export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1 
<robotgeek> shutdown and restart beagle again
<freeflying> robotgeek: no
<robotgeek> freeflying: thant will index at full speed :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: then you will not use your system almost :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, it was over pretty fast. 
<freeflying> robotgeek: I dare not :)
<robotgeek> heh, okay
<freeflying> robotgeek: when will doc freeze
<robotgeek> freeflying: april 6th
<robotgeek> freeflying: we moved kubuntu docs to xincludes, apparently it makes translations easier (i don't know why)
<freeflying> robotgeek: haven't noticed that change yet
<robotgeek> freeflying: you still have time :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: we will begain after April 6 
<robotgeek> yup. i am proof reading currently
<robotgeek> also thinking of putting in screenshots for difficult things
<robotgeek> wow, konqueror has a "Document Relations Plugin" which makes it easier to read mailing lists
<freeflying> robotgeek: where
<robotgeek> freeflying: Settings -> Configure Extensions -> Tools Tab
<freeflying> robotgeek: got it , thx
<robotgeek> freeflying: that's totally awesome, i started using firefox due to an extension like this. back to konq :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: I dare not use ff, due to its spped 
<freeflying> also I'd install many extensions 
<robotgeek> freeflying: it does seem decent to me. the extensions are a problem though
<freeflying> robotgeek: seldom use ff, konq is my favour  :)
<robotgeek> ++
<freeflying> seems I can dump OOo , koffice1.5rc1 looks better than before
<robotgeek> i don't use OO anyways, txt files rock!
<mornfall> tex has it all
<robotgeek> yup, though i am preferring xml to tex nowadays. i can't seem to understand tex macros
<freeflying> latex in ubuntu can not support CJK well
<mornfall> *sigh* users are just so stupid
<robotgeek> mornfall: what now? :)
<mornfall> actually
<mornfall> toma_: you should know better than reporting bug in adept when X upgrade smashes your configuration
<mornfall> it's not like i wrote the damn maintainer scripts
<mornfall> or could magically prevent them from breaking
<seaLne> mornfall: isn't adept to blaim for all problems now? :)
<mornfall> seaLne: you can try it, but i suggest you first find a new maintainer :] 
<mornfall> toma_: here, here
<verwilst> wlassistant is nice
<verwilst> :p
<hunger> Tonio_: Can you please remove the beagled desktop file in kerry and kio-beagle now that beagle ships it itself? Thanks!
<hunger> Good morning by the way:-)
<freeflying> hunger: kerry's maintainer is jpatrick :)
<mornfall> kerry, kerry, but what about bush
<hunger> beagle's index files get f***** huge!
<mornfall> hunger: i'd say that's from definition of what it does
<hunger> mornfall: Hmmm.... 280MiB is a bit much IMHO.
<hunger> mornfall: And it is still indexing...
<mornfall> hunger: 280MiB for how big home?
<hunger> mornfall: 2.5G (inkl. the index).
<mornfall> okey, that's a bit big
<mornfall> but you won't help it anyway i guess
<freeflying> mine is 260M
<mornfall> and jpatrick won't either
<hunger> mornfall: Oh, wait... I forgot 15GiB on the unencrypted disc.
<mornfall> hehe
<hunger> Guess it is OK after all:-)
<hunger> Does beagle follow symlinks?
<mornfall> you are asking in #kubuntu-devel? =)
<hunger> Maybe it indexed the unencrypted stuff twice...
<mornfall> that shouldn't happen, really
<hunger> mornfall: I know that it should not happen... but this is a gnome app...
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> it's a c# app even
<freeflying> hunger: you can try use kat 
<freeflying> seems kat is buggy
<hunger> mornfall: I do not trust gnome develepers ever since deIcaza was proud to announce that they did 8 different kinds of queuing systems for evo on fosdem a couple of years back.
<mornfall> hunger: hmmh?
<hunger> freeflying: kat does not work with the sql lib ubuntu ships.
<freeflying> hunger: or you can have a try on pycds writen in python 
<hunger> freeflying: kat 0.7 will. No use trying before that gets out.
<hunger> Apple's spotlight is still waaayyy nicer than beagle:-(
<superstoned> does anyone know the current status of "will kopete 0.12 get into kubuntu"??? i found an annoying little creature in kopete: if you open a chathistory to search through it (kerry brings you there easilly) the window with is dependend on the longest sentence in the chathistory window. that can be pretty huge without wrapping.
<superstoned> and mornfall - of course are all instalation problems your fault!!! you should check and manually test EVERY debian universe/multiverse/dapper package to see if it can be installed with adept or breaks :D
<superstoned> no a more serious note, some problems on which adept bails out (acutally dpkg) could be fixed by a re-run of dpkg/apt, some others by a apt-get install -f. maybe you can make adept do that automatically?!?
* mornfall disposes of superstoned's dead body
<superstoned> LOL
* superstoned becomes a vampire to haunt mornfall for ever :D
<superstoned> * bite bite *
* mornfall is vampire-proof anyway
<superstoned> yeah right
<mornfall> no blood and all :] 
<superstoned> haha
<mornfall> as for dpkg/apt rerun
<mornfall> it's usually not fixable that way
<mornfall> most of the problems are file conflicts and alike
<Tm_T> yup
<mornfall> the right solution (will think for 3.0) is asking if you want to force overwrite if that happens
<mornfall> and cleanup with --configure -a
<mornfall> either way
<superstoned> that would be very cool
<superstoned> if it would ask that, i mean
<superstoned> it's a bit 'duh' it should, but synaptic and aptitude don't... you have to get on the commandline to fix things. that's something not really acceptable, for a noob.
<hunger> Beagle just does not find stuff:-(
* hunger really wonders what that stupid dog indexes.
<mornfall> --> uni
<hunger> Beagle sucks too much to use. Begone nasty dog.
<OdyX> Hi all...
<OdyX> mornfall: I've been said I had to talk to you...
<OdyX> I got a relevant bug in adept_installer: In System, Konqueror appears 4 times.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ping pong
<raphink> Riddell: is k-d-s to still be numbered 6.04 ?
<raphink> Riddell: or should it be moved to 6.06 ?
<raphink> some time ..
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> My wallets vanished *again*!
<raphink> hunger: use pwmanager :)
<OdyX> raphink: in tty's ... I have 6.06
<OdyX> (from updated DapperFligh5
<raphink> yes I know OdyX
<raphink> yet the kubuntu-default-settings package is still versioned 6.04
<raphink> so I'm wondering if we should move it
<raphink> Riddell: ping ?
<raphink> Riddell: is it ok to have tabs always shown in Kopete as Tm_T proposed ? that would have it behave like konqui, konsole, konvi, etc.
<raphink> I'll commit it
<raphink> seems very logical and not done only because it was not found so far
<raphink> Tm_T: change committed
<raphink> thanks for the tip
<seaLne> can anyone else have a quick try of #36926 ?
<Riddell> allee: ~ is allowed in the archive
<seaLne> Ubugtu: #36926
<Riddell> raphink: it should probably be 6.06 now, tabs always on is fine with me
<allee> Riddell: cool!  I'm a '~' fan.  Thx for the info
<seaLne> Ubugtu: malone #36926
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36926 in kdenetwork kopete "Crash when installing a new smilies theme" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36926
<raphink> ok I committed with 6.04
<raphink> Riddell:   QString kdeHomePath = getenv( "KDEHOME" ); is that correct to you? it doesn't seem to work
<Riddell> raphink: where?
<raphink> in speedcrunch
<raphink> it's supposed to return the ~/.kde
<raphink> but it doesn't seem to work
<Riddell> well KDEHOME isn't always set
<raphink> what should be used instead ?
<Riddell> why does speedcrunch need ~/.kde?  it's a qt only app
<Riddell> it should use KDE libs to find it
<raphink> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/626649
<raphink> theorically it should use .kde/share/config for speedcrunchrc according to this
<raphink> but it doesn't find the variable
<raphink> and obviously as you pointed out it should not use kdelibs since it's a qt only app
<Riddell> seaLne: installed fine for me
<seaLne> Riddell: you're 352 i presume?
<raphink> Riddell: is there a way it could detect the KDEHOME properly?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<Riddell> raphink: that's totally wrong, KDEHOME when set is ~ not ~/.kde/
<raphink> ah
<raphink> really?
<seaLne> Riddell: so you got no error and could use the emoticons fine?
<Riddell> it's a qt app, it should use ~/.qt/!
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<raphink> well it doesn't
<raphink> currently it puts the config in ~/.speedcrunch
<Tm_T> raphink: yay!
<Tm_T> raphink: yeah, it prolly "fixes" one Kopete bug too that tab setting
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> you're welcome to provide more fixes :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<raphink> there's a very bad one lately
<raphink> with the peripherals tab in config
<Tm_T> yeah, actually I'm taking more and more responsibility about Kopete's chatwindow behaviour ;)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> nice
<raphink> there is something weird with speedcrunch
<raphink> really is
* raphink wonders how such a small program can be such a mess
<Tm_T> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120302 <- that's one of those little annoyances
<Tm_T> but now out out ->
<raphink> this is horrible code
<raphink> they define default settings
<raphink> then override them in the load functions
<raphink> function
<raphink> and the program inserts a default history too
<raphink> so when you open it, there's already some commands in history
<superstoned> -> kopete 0.12 beta 2 is COOL (fixes for example the 'history window is too wide' bug, and has less 'this is not supported' and such error messages, also better icons). second, krandrtray has a screen settings option, which doesn't work as it doesn't call guidance but gives a blank window.
<superstoned> i know its late, there is some freezing stuff and such, but if kopete 0.12 is out, i think it might very well fix more bugs than in introduces - why not introduce 0.12-beta2 to dapper now, so it can get some testing?
<superstoned> the webcam support is a must-have, imho
<Riddell> we can't add kopete beta if we don't know the final thing will get in
<superstoned> i've run SVN for some time, worked great for me (its not that 0.11.1 is so stable...)
<Riddell> patches to krandrtray very welcome
<superstoned> hmmm, yeah, i understand that
<superstoned> and i could have a look at krandrtray, but i have no C++ experience at all (except for looking to get rid of the inner line in plastic windec a few days ago)
<superstoned> but i'll have a look
<superstoned> Unable to find a source package for krandrtray
<superstoned> should be in kdebase...
<Tm_T> superstoned: btw I'm doing 0.12 beta2 package to dapper
<superstoned> cool
<superstoned> Tm_T do you know when they are going to release 0.12?
<Tm_T> prolly have something more polished today
<superstoned> (i installed it from sources, btw)
<Tm_T> superstoned: I do, more than a month still, iirc
<Tm_T> might have rc in 2 or 3 weeks
<superstoned> so it would be close if we tried to get it in kubuntu. hmmmm
<superstoned> jonathan is right, then, we can have a look at it later, but for now - better not.
<Tm_T> all depends how fast we get testing and fixes ;)
<Tm_T> I'll look some of the bugs today
<Tm_T> or alteast try =)
<OdyX> Tm_T: in fact.. could some of tester install it for testing ?
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> OdyX: yeah
<Tm_T> OdyX: I do have nonpolished package
<superstoned> Tm_T well, again, it looks great, and i've been running SVN for some time back when i used gentoo (not that long ago :D) so it would be cool if we got it in. MSN is a really important function for linux, at least in the netherlands (where i live).
<Tm_T> OdyX: Dapper & KDE 3.5.2 required to this I think: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/kopete_3.5.2-kopete0.12-ubuntu1_i386.deb
<OdyX> would it be useful to have some outer look ? Give the deb...
<raphink> Riddell: could you please reactivate kubuntu_49_xkb_path.diff in kdebase ? it has not been fixed in KDE it seems ...
<Tm_T> superstoned: yeah, I think Kopete is one of the crucial KDE apps
<Tm_T> and 0.12 is <3
<OdyX> Tm_T:  You should have wrong MIME declaration on your website... My Dapper Kubuntu opens it with Kate...
<superstoned> Tm_T the only thing i miss in kopete is a quick and easy way to login for a new user. so someone (a friend) comes in, wants to see HIS msn list, and... gets stuck (now).
<Tm_T> OdyX: rightclick and download
<Tm_T> OdyX: oh...wget!
<OdyX> Tm_T: konversation doesn't provide that...
<Tm_T> OdyX: copy url and wget it, sure way
<Tm_T> now out again ->
<superstoned> rmb and copy to clipboard, alt-f2 wget (paste) enter
<OdyX> Tm_T: done
<verwilst> Tm_T: oh, kopete 0.12 beta2?
<raphink> argh that's stupid
<raphink> lol
<superstoned> can't dpkg replace kopete from kde 3.5.2 with this beta? (i get overwrite complaints)
<superstoned>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkopete_videodevice.la', which is also in package kdenetwork-dev
<raphink> Riddell: ignore my request ;)
<Tm_T> verwilst: yeah
* mornfall frowns
<Tm_T> superstoned: yeah, problem is Kopete is mean't to used by current user only
<Tm_T> hmm, in general, does new package remove all files what old package contained?
<Tm_T> I mean installing new packae
<Tm_T> g
<seaLne> it removes whatever the old package says it installed
<Tm_T> good
<Lure> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you add your laptop to list of tested systems to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave
<Tm_T> this is fun, copy-paste stuff ;)
<verwilst> somebody was going to update the kopete 0.12 beta2 packages on kopete.kde.org
<verwilst> but i don't know who anymore :d
<Tm_T> verwilst: me or andred
<Tm_T> prolly andred ;)
<Tm_T> andred: right?
<verwilst> uh yeah, could be :d
* verwilst uses beta1 now, but i wanna upgrade ;)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> verwilst: I recommend svn ;)
<verwilst> Tm_T: sure, if you make me a dapperdeb out of that too
<verwilst> :
<verwilst> :p
<Tm_T> haha
* Tm_T is working on dapper deb
<andred> Tm_T: verwilst: http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/kopete_0.12-beta2-1_i386.deb
<andred> but it's not "polished", to speak in your words :)
<Tm_T> I'm bit confused with debian/menu file
<Tm_T> should I care about it really?
<Tm_T> icon part is... uhm
<Tm_T> ugh
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) I mean, if I have sgml file, I can safely rename it to .dockbook ?
(Riddell/#kubuntu-devel) Tm_T: docbook is an SGML (anld XML) language
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) ok
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) hmm
(Riddell/#kubuntu-devel) Tm_T: if it's a docbook file you can
<Tm_T> Riddell: atleast docbook-to-man turns it to manpage :p
<Tm_T> I'm trying to include docbookpage to kopete package
<Riddell> seaLne: fix the kerry package and I'll upload it, that might kick the archives :)
<seaLne> whats broken? the desktop?
<mornfall> Riddell: how am i supposed to track the packages? syncs etc
<mornfall> if i am not the owner
<mornfall> (the other option is to use = in builddeps)
<Riddell> mornfall: ubuntu doesn't have owners, most developers subscribe to dapper-changes and filter on stuff they're interested in
<Riddell> which of course suck if you're only interested in one package
<mornfall> hmm
<Tm_T> actually... I think I have it all already in
<mornfall> Riddell: well, i don't know
<Riddell> mornfall: easiest would be to find a version of debtags that likes libapt-=front 0.3.7 and ask for upstream freeze exfception for it
<seaLne> Riddell: beagled.desktop, 2 menu entries, anything else?
<mornfall> Riddell: apparently there never was such a version
<mornfall> i did not include debtags in the freeze plan, hmm
<mornfall> since there are no owners there's noone in charge of debtags in ubuntu right?
<mornfall> the only idea i have is to patch up kubuntu's debtags to either compile with 0.3.7 or ship its own copy of apt-front
<Riddell> seaLne: Makefile,.am needs changed to put the shutdown script in /usr/bin not /usr/shutdown
<Riddell> mornfall: nobody is incharge of debtags, but I've been poked to fix it since I broke it by uploading the new libapt-front
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/ <- polished and all
<Riddell> seaLne: it may just need make -f admin/Makefile.common run on it
<Riddell> mornfall: maybe we should get an upstream freeze exception for libapt-front to 0.3.8?
<mornfall> Riddell: no
<Tm_T> Riddell: there's Kopete package 'n' stuff, I hope it's good enough to start
<mornfall> Riddell: 0.3.8 has lots of changes that are very not suitable for a frozen distribution
<mornfall> Riddell: the problem is noone ever ported debtags to 0.3.7 -- enrico is not particularly interested in ubuntu and i forgot about that
<mornfall> Riddell: so, umm, get the previous ubuntu libapt-front, rebuild it as libapt-front-0.3.foo-dev and make debtags build-depend on that?
<mornfall> the libapt-front -dev packages can conflict with each other
<mornfall> that way you have everything buildable without big changes in code
* mornfall notes that his bachelor thesis topic will be probably inter-cluster-distributed verification
<Tm_T> verwilst: ping
<mornfall> (just a bit OT)
<verwilst> Tm_T: PONG
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, if you will want to decide so...
<Tm_T> verwilst: polished deb, please test ;) http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/kopete_3.5.2-kopete0.12-ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mornfall> Riddell: apt-front (and therefore adept in future versions) will be probably made apt-independent
<verwilst> oh, haven't installed it yet
<verwilst> could you mail this URL to bart@verwilst.be?
<mornfall> Riddell: so even if ubuntu switches to smart, you may decide to use adept-based tools for kubuntu
<Riddell> mornfall: so you suggest having two libapt-fronts in the archive?
<verwilst> i'm going home from work now ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: yes, what else?
<mornfall> Riddell: apt-front changes incompatibly every minor revision
<mornfall> in debian, we have it under control, no big problems
<Tm_T> verwilst: sure
<Riddell> having a copy of libapot-front in the debtags package sounds nicer 
<mornfall> Riddell: will be extra work bending the makefiles
<Riddell> yes :(
<mornfall> Riddell: not too hard i guess, you should be able to just copy apt-front/ into debtags/
<verwilst> smart?
<verwilst> is that non-deb?
<verwilst> or just non-apt-get?
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the reason for making libapt-front not use apt?
<mornfall> Riddell: then add it as first SUBDIRS = component, change -lapt-front to ../apt-front/libapt-front.la
<mornfall> Riddell: and rip out the part of configure.ac that looks for apt-front
<Riddell> verwilst: just non-apt (it can also use rpm)
<mornfall> Riddell: i am working on making this kind of module aggregation supported in the system, so exactly this situation can be solved easily in the future
<verwilst> ieeeeuuww
<verwilst> please don't bring rpm into ubuntu :(
<mornfall> Riddell: as for not using apt -- i want to rewrite the binary index, at which point the apt dependency can be fairly easily removed
* verwilst sees the world crumble
<mornfall> Riddell: it will stay compatible with debian apt on all other levels though
<mornfall> verwilst: actually, why not? it'd be a kind of painful transition
<mornfall> verwilst: but for what its worth, rpm is probably better than dpkg
<Tm_T> verwilst: sent
<verwilst> mornfall: the spec files suck donkey balls :p
<verwilst> well, got to run home!
<verwilst> see ya!
<raphink> Riddell: did you get my patch?
<Riddell> raphink: which?
<raphink> the kxkb patch 
<mornfall> verwilst disappeared...
<raphink> that I sent about a hour ago
<Riddell> raphink: nope
<raphink> ah
<raphink> ...
<raphink> weird
<Riddell> mornfall: poor guy, he'll be thinking we're changing to RPM now
<raphink> I sent it to jriddell@u.c an hour ago
* mornfall notes that there's probably only a single component that'd need changing in debhelper to support building rpm with debian/rules :] 
<mornfall> i'm not a big fan of rpm (it uses bdb afterall), but dpkg is not very good either
<Tm_T> whooops
<mornfall> i need to get ac cable
<Riddell> raphink: yes, got it
<raphink> :)
<mornfall> so what now
<Tm_T> heh, cleaning more package and signing it, of all this I blame my medication ;)
<Tm_T> need some time to get used to it
<seaLne> bah i can't even get kerry to build
<seaLne> WARNING: use unsermake instead of make or use a wrapper script, e.g. makeobj!!!
<seaLne> unsermake install
<seaLne> Wrong parameters.
<seaLne> Usage: unsermake [OPTION]  ... [dir] ...
<Riddell> seaLne: remove unsermake
<seaLne> i didn't not remove it tho
<Tm_T> nooo
<Tm_T> UNSERMAKE=no make blah blah
<seaLne> Riddell: sorry can you expand on that?
<hunger> ?
<Tm_T> seaLne: 
<Riddell> seaLne: apt-get remove unsermake
<seaLne> ah ok :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: why to remove it if you can disable it?
<Riddell> Tm_T: that unsermake variable never works for me, but seaLne can try that too :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> it works just fine here
<Riddell> Tm_T: is there a patch for the shutdown path in Maklefile.am already there?
<Riddell> seaLne: not tm	
<Tm_T> like UNSERMAKE=no make -f Makefile.cvs && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Tm_T> Riddell: ?
<seaLne> Riddell: there was but as far as i can see jpatrick never enabled dpatch
<Tm_T> patch for shutdown path?
<Tm_T> aah
* Tm_T is too dizzy =)
<Riddell> seaLne: ah, that'll be the problem then :)
<seaLne> but added the desktop patch aswell
<seaLne> hmm my 2nd patch (desktop) dosen't seem to be being applied
<Riddell> if it's dpatch it'll need to be in the 00list file
<seaLne> could it be because the second patch refers to something that was changed in the first patch?
<verwilst> Tm_T: still on beta1 ;)
<verwilst> since your deb needs kde 3.5.2
<verwilst> and i don't have that yet
<Riddell> seaLne: that won't be ewhy
<Tm_T> verwilst: why not ;)
<verwilst> mirrors not synced yet i guess
<Tm_T> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ dapper main  ;)
<verwilst> isn't it in the main repo?
<kmon> Riddell: are you uploading full kde 3.5.2 or just the language packages?
<hunger> verwilst: Not yet.
<hunger> verwilst: Yesterday I was told that it was not released yet, so it can't get into dapper at that time.
<verwilst> oh
<hunger> verwilst: Maybe today that will be different;-)
<Riddell> kmon: I'm waiting on an upstream version freeze exception discusion from mdz
<hunger> verwilst: Oh, there is this version freeze thingy on dapper, too:-) I keep forgetting that.
<Riddell> kmon: but the rosetta dudes wanted language pack updates, so I've uploaded them today
<verwilst> ah
<verwilst> that's what i saw then :)
<kmon> Riddell: ok, thanks.
<kmon> Riddell: how is espresso doing?
<seaLne> ok what am i missing from the rules file that happily tries to remove the patches but dosen't ever say that it has applied them?
<robotgeek> Riddell: running 3.5.2 with no noticable problems
<kmon> me too
<Riddell> kmon: slowish, working on it this week, I'm now merged with gtk side so can get back to adding missing features
<Riddell> seaLne: what's in the rules file to do the patching?
<kmon> The new kicker stacked tray icons are weird....
<Riddell> robotgeek: dapper, i386?
<kmon> I don't get used to it
<seaLne> the stuff mentioned in man dpatch
<robotgeek> Riddell: dapper, ppc
<Riddell> robotgeek: ah, great :)
<robotgeek> Riddell: yes, i am your unique testing group :)
<seaLne> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627106
<robotgeek> i think you have ppc box, so does raphink and freefyling too
<kmon> I'm testing it on 2 amd64 machines, everything is fine so far, no mayor bug
<Riddell> seaLne: looks like build: needs to depend on patch
<seaLne> how?
<hunger> Riddell: I am fine with kde 3.5.2 on dapper/i386 as well.
<Tm_T> ok, making samepackage third time...
<Riddell> seaLne: change "build: build-stamp" to "build: build-stamp patch"
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: kde3.5.2 works finee on my ibook 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: did i ping you accidentally, sorry
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: you were having problems with konqueror and qt 3.3.6?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: not at all :)
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: seems due to beagle 's index , haven't got it today, for I stop beagle
<Riddell> curious
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I'd try it on my i386 box later 
<robotgeek> i'm also running beagle, what problem did you have freeflying-ibook 
<seaLne> Riddell: k, sorry
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: konqueror crash often yestoday on a i386 box
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: oh, i thought on the ppc box
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: I didn't notice konqui crashing yet.
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: Have been using it on x86 continuously since yesterday as a web browser.
<freeflying-ibook> hunger: you using qt-3.3.6+kde-3.5.2?
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: I upgraded to kde352 yesterday. Dunno about qt, but I assume that came with the update.
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: Or is that in a different repository?
<kmon> I can't play dvd's anymore on my computers (both amd64) does anyone here has the same bug?
<freeflying-ibook> hunger: qt-3.3.6 in my ftp , so you didn't got it upgrade
<kmon> I could play them a few days ago...
<kmon> so there has to be an update that broke it
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: Oh... so where do I get that?
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> Why don't you have *one* experimental repository for kubuntu?
<freeflying-ibook> hunger: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/freeflying
<freeflying-ibook> hunger: I'm too lazy ,hmh :)
<hunger> Having freeflying-ibook: You need to upload the stuff anyway...
<hunger> and it would help clarify the installed base when people come here to complain.
<freeflying-ibook> hunger: these just for test , so ...
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: I can't apt-get from your site.
<hunger> freeflying-ibook: So I am too lazy to test.
<freeflying-ibook> hunger: hehe
<kmon> Riddell: it has just started working.... ???
<kmon> Riddell: ok, the bug happens when I select play dvd with kaffeine fom the kde autostart menu
<kmon> so this could be related to kde 3.5.2
<kmon> Can someone verify this?: Insert a dvd and try to play it from the kde autostart action that says play dvd with kaffeine
<verwilst> Tm_T: installed it
<Tm_T> verwilst: good
<Tm_T> wait a moment and download again =)
* Tm_T is still polishing it
<verwilst> :p
<kmon> anyone has tried to play a dvd with kaffeine from the autostart menu?
<kmon> with kde 3.5.2
<hunger> kmon: Send me one and I'll try;-)
<kmon> where do I file a bug about kde 3.5.2 packages?
<seaLne> here
<kmon> Ok, the I suppose I have already done it :)
<Tonio_> hi all ;)
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: wlassistant and kmplayer are in universe, you can now ask for main inclusion
<kmon> hi Tonio_
<verwilst> wlassistant rules!
<verwilst> it's such a pretty app
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on kerry toonight
<kmon> wlassistant? Isn't knetworkmanager better?
<verwilst> bleh, it's ugly :p
<verwilst> most kde apps looks unprofessional
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> but there are exceptions ;)
<robotgeek> kmon: knetworkmanager donesn't work on ppc :)
<kmon> :(
<hunger> Tonio_: I found beagle not worth the trouble of having.
<verwilst> kmail, konqueror and wlassistant being some of the professional-looking ones :)
<kmon> does wlassistant work with wpa?
<hunger> Tonio_: It wasts tons of space and then does not find the stuff I have.
<verwilst> and konversation ofcourse
<verwilst> brb, food
<Riddell> Tonio_: seaLne may well beat you to kerry
<Riddell> Tonio_: fancy doing main inclusion reports?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't now the process, but I'll do with pleasure :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any link explaining he process ?
<hunger> Tonio_: The new beagle deb has the desktop file for kde by the way.
<seaLne> sorry i'm not getting anywhere with this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627170
<Tonio_> hunger: I know, I personally asked for it :)
<hunger> Tonio_: So you can get that removed from kio-beagle and kerry.
<Tonio_> hunger: new kio-beagle is already without it, and I have to do kerry toonight :)
<seaLne> Tonio_: i'm working on kerry just now
<hunger> Tonio_: I don't care :-)
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm aware of that since I'm responsible for the beagle modification :) slomo did that due to my ask
<Tonio_> seaLne: great ;)
<seaLne> except for my slight problem with dpatch, see http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627170
<hunger> Tonio_: I deinstalled beagle again.
<Tonio_> seaLne: let me know if you got issue with it
<Riddell> Tonio_: see UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<robotgeek> Tonio_: kio-beagle is working great for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;) so I ask for both wlassistant and kmplayer, right ?
<seaLne> Tonio_: i have nfi what i'm doing wrong with dpatch to get that error
<Tm_T> verwilst: uploading (hopefully) last one
<Tonio_> robotgeek: kio-beagle is very nice :) revu needed on this plz !!!!!!!!
<robotgeek> i liked it better than kerry, actually
<Tonio_> seaLne: I'm coming back in 15 minutes, and we're going to look at that :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Both kerry and kio-beagle worked fine here.
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<hunger> Tonio_: Beagle didn't, so that was kind of useless, but the frontends worked fine.
* hunger will shut up about beagle now:-)
* kmon leaves,... 
<kmon> Tonio_: are you going to change kmplayer for kaffeine?
<kmon> bye
<Tm_T> Riddell: what else is needed related to Kopete 0.12 ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I am running this on knm r5961 ;-)
<Tm_T> verwilst: now it's perfect, redownload
<Tonio_> seaLne: still problems with kerry ?
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627180 when i try to debuild
<Tonio_> hum....... want help when I'm finished with knetworkmanager ?
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> seaLne: building in a pbuilder ?
<seaLne> debian/rules: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627233
<Tonio_> or direct debuild ?
<seaLne> no just normally just now
<Tonio_> seaLne: do you have all build deps installed (like cdbs and build-essential) ?
<Tonio_> hum, okay, debhelper package :)
<Tonio_> did you install dpatch ?
<seaLne> it dosen't use cdbs, but i have all the usual stuff yeah
<seaLne> yep
* Tonio_ wonders WHY NOT USING CDBS FOR THOSE SIMPLE PACKAGES ?
<Tonio_> seaLne: tried in a pbuilder environement ?
<seaLne> nope, but if it dosen't build outside is it likely to?
<Tonio_> seaLne: if it builds in pbuilder and not locally, that's the evidence you have a local builddep issue :)
<Tonio_> I personnaly only use pbuilder
<Tonio_> seaLne: can you email me the source package ?
<Tonio_> tonio@ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> I'll have a look
<seaLne> nfs /home without no_root_squash makes that idea annoying
<seaLne> Tonio_: what exactly do you want mailed?
<Tonio_> seaLne: orig, dsc, diff
<Tonio_> that's all I need
<seaLne> got them?
<Lure> Tonio_: should ftp account still work on kubuntu.no-ip.org?
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume yes
<Tonio_> Lure: didn't receive your patches, I'm rebuilding them, will be finished in 2 minutes
<Lure> Tonio_: I will just send you one additional (compile problem with n-m 0.6.1)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure :)
<Lure> Tonio_: in your mailbox...
* Lure time for getting kids to sleep ;-)
<seaLne> Tonio_: not very surprisingly it didn't build in pbuilder either
* seaLne -> home
<seaLne> Tonio_: i'll be back online in about 40min
<vandenoever> hello, i've an application that would be great for kubuntu
<vandenoever> how do i propose it?
<Lure> Tonio_: got my patch?
<Riddell> (vandenoever: tonio might be good to poke)
<vandenoever> the program is here:
<hunger> vandenoever: There is a page in the wiki for suggesting stuff.
<vandenoever> http://www.vandenoever.info/software/cubetest/
<hunger> vandenoever: Plus nagging people here usually helps;-)
<vandenoever> hunger: thanks
<vandenoever> all: oh please please include it
<vandenoever> it's a great app: i won a penguin with it
<vandenoever> in a competition for school software
<Tonio_> Lure: vandenoeverI'm a bit busy actually, but I'll have a look in about an hour :)
<hunger> vandenoever: I think you should target edubuntu with that:-)
<Tonio_> Lure: just finished repatching ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm adding your patch now
<Lure> Tonio_: do not forget to drop noVPN patch
<vandenoever> hunger: good point. it's nice for a brake in office work too though
<hunger> vandenoever: So which cube is it?
<Tonio_> Lure: sure :)
<vandenoever> hunger: hehe
* hunger guesses no. 3.
<Tonio_> Lure: still didn't receive the third patch
<Tonio_> is it big diff ? can you pastebin plz ?
<hunger> vandenoever: no, it's no. 4.
<Tonio_> I want that knetworkmanager finished quickly :)
<vandenoever> hunger: lemme check
<Tonio_> I have somany todo things on my list now.........
<vandenoever> by the way i just heard there's already a deb package:
<vandenoever> ftp://lorien.mornfall.net/ekhis/pool/main/c/cubetest
<Lure> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627295
<Lure> it is easy one (just remove keyType)
<vandenoever> hunger: yes, it's 4
<Tonio_> Lure: patch name ?
<Tonio_> don't know what it does actually :)
<vandenoever> hunger: you win the right to distrubute the code :-)
<Lure> kubuntu_04_keyType.patch
<Lure> it removes n-m 0.6.2 specific APi change
<Lure> as we only have n-m 0.6.1 currently
<Lure> maybe revertAPIchange.patch would be better
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just looking at VPN stuff - this will need more work (SuSE specific paths)
<Lure> it porbably make sense that we work with mbiebl and other debian guys on this...
<Tonio_> Lure: you mean there are lots of modifications to add on the vpn part ?
<Lure> not sure, will need to understand VPN better to be able to do it properly (similar to DialUp)
<Tonio_> Lure: we can first test the package :)
<Tonio_> Lure: it is just building
<Lure> look at knetworkmanager-vpn.cpp - first defines for config files are not promising
<Tonio_> Lure: we'll see ;)
<Lure> This is what Timo mentioned, and we will need to work on it with debian guys and then send upstream
<Lure> Timo said that he will take patches if we contribute back
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Lure> (as he planned to work on this, but no time)
<Lure> for now, we just try to get this in - not sure if such code can slow down acceptance though
<Tonio_> Lure: hum........ in any case we can add knetworkmanager without vpn support
<Tonio_> but having vpn would be great
<Lure> exactly
<Tonio_> Lure: binaries aren't in......
<Tonio_> we should wait one or two hours maybe
<Tonio_> still ftbfs, but I can see the packages in Release file
<Lure> Tonio_: they have at least built: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/180455
<Tonio_> Lure: switching to kerry, and back in an hour to finish knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, we just need repos to sync
<Lure> Tonio_: is kerry already in universe?
<Tonio_> Lure: I think so
<Lure> nice
<Lure> that was fast
<Tonio_> Lure: but requires update
<Lure> desktop file?
<Tonio_> yes Kamion is speed of light actually :)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Lure> you want to push knm to universe to?
<Tonio_> Lure: needs to build first, to be tested in the second place
<Tonio_> if vpn is crappy, we may patch to remove vpn before.......
<Tonio_> I don't want to have a crappy package
<Lure> I have built it here and it works great - there are new notification messages
<Tonio_> once added, we can upload 0ubunu2 without manual approval
<Tonio_> means it will be fast
<Lure> Tonio_: then you should drom VPN - I am sure it will not work as-is
<Tonio_> and if we got good patch for vpn, we can re-add functionnality before dapper is out
<Tonio_> Lure: we can make a test no ?
<Tonio_> I have an openvpn server to test ;)
<Lure> we can, as some reports in forums (with nm-applet) were positive
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Tonio_> I don't see why there would be path problems......
<Tonio_> dependancy, I can understand, but why path ?
<Lure> no /etc/NetworkManager/VPN on ubuntu....
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> true
<Lure> not to mention that vpn stuff is gtk bases only with gconf.
<Tonio_> even with knetworkmanager ?
<Lure> Tonio_: it seems so - knm calls gtk-based vpn front-ends
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway, we in kde already have kvpnc
<Tonio_> works like a charm
<Lure> I would like to see to understand how bad this is
<Tonio_> so vpn in kdm is only "bonus"
<Tonio_> as we have the best graphical linux vpn client already :)
<Lure> Tonio_: does not help is n-m is not aware of it...
<Tonio_> Lure: if you have wifi connection
<Tonio_> you can use kvpnc thrue it and conect
<Tonio_> that's only udp connection, nothing more :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I already do that
<vandenoever> Tonio_: i just plugged cubetest at edubuntu
<vandenoever> can kubuntu stay behind?
<Tonio_> Lure: knetworkmanager -> network ok -> kvpnc -> connection to my network with vpn
<vandenoever> there's already a deb package :-)
<Tonio_> Lure: where is the problem ?
<Tonio_> you don't perform vpn with networkmanager, but as it is a pure network service, you can do it with any tool, as long as you are connected
<Lure> Tonio_: idea is that knm does spawn eveything (I think)
<vandenoever> Tonio_: ftp://lorien.mornfall.net/ekhis/pool/main/c/cubetest
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but well.....
<Tonio_> vandenoever: I'll have a look :)
<Lure> but lets see what we get.. ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: so wait a bit for .deb to be available, I'm foccusing on kerry actually
<vandenoever> Tonio_: great! ( i hope you don't become addicted)
<Tonio_> vandenoever: we'll see :)
<Tonio_> vandenoever: I'm a kind of toys lover, and a geek, so that's fairly possible
<Tonio_> ^^
<vandenoever> hehe
<Lure> Riddell: didn't we have some volunteers to do KDE part of DapperFlight6 page (what is new in Kubuntu)?
<Riddell> Lure: we had one, havn't seen him around since he volunteered
<Riddell> bkjones
<Riddell> is on #kubuntu
<jjesse> did you ping him lure?
<Lure> it would be nice, but I am not volunteering ;)
<jjesse> i haven't heard anything from him other then the original meeting
<kwwii> howdy
<Lure> kwwii: hi
<jjesse> is there something special i have to do use k3b not as a sudo user?  cdrecord does not have access to the device if i start it normally
<Tonio_> jjesse: use advanced settings, and simply apply, that will add the good rights to use it as standard user
<seaLne> Tonio_: had a chance to look at kerry?
<Tonio_> seaLne: I'm building the package
<Tonio_> I still didn't receive your mail, so I did the patch myself, and I'm testing
<Tonio_> seaLne: it appears my mailbox is broken for some reason......
<Tonio_> pbuilder seems to patch correctly :)
<Tonio_> is .deb is cleaned from .desktop entry, I'll upload in a few minutes
<Tonio_> then I'll look at vandenoever's app
<Tonio_> and then ask for main inclusion for wlassistant and kmplayer, and then go back to finish stuff on knm :)
<seaLne> Tonio_: you did beagled.desktop and shutdown script?
<Tonio_> hard day in perspective ;)
<Tonio_> seaLne: what is that shutdown script ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand the need of it ?
<seaLne> the script or it not going in /usr/shutdown ?
<Tonio_> seaLne: can you detail a bit more plz ?
<Tonio_> let me have a look at the package structure
<Lure> kwwii: is there a plan that default theme will get a name (Kubuntu 6.06)?
<seaLne> src/Makefile.am shutdowndir
<Lure> kwwii: users are asking for older ones also (like Breezy)
<Tonio_> seaLne: okay I can see it ;)
<Tonio_> I'm adding this patch too then
<Tonio_> seaLne: what is that shutdown script ?
<seaLne> -shutdowndir = $(prefix)/shutdown
<seaLne> +shutdowndir = $(prefix)/bin
<seaLne> no idea
<Tonio_> it shutsdown beagled........
<Tonio_> is there any reason it shuts it down ?
<Tonio_> is that manual control for beagle, or does shutting kerry shuts beagle ?
* Tonio_ testing kerry to understand
<Lure> Tonio_: I messed powersave packages as they were wuilt on system with kde352
<Lure> can I just rebuild in pbuilder somehow with original kde from dapper?
<Tonio_> seaLne: actual package is wrong, packages don't apply........
<_Sime> raphink: ping
<Lure> Riddell, jjesse: just talked with bkjones - he will not be able to contribute as he thinks it is a bit complicated for him (wiki, where to get info...)
<Riddell> wiki is complicated?
<hunger> Riddell: It is once you forgot your password:-(
<Lure> Riddell: whatever ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: is system:/ really fixed in kaffeine 0.8 http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/kaffeine/ChangeLog?rev=523355&view=markup
<Tonio_> Lure: nope........
<Tonio_> :(
<Tonio_> it is in the changelog I know, but doesn't work
<Lure> Tonio_: how can I rebuild powersave with offical dapper kde, since I have kde352
<Tonio_> Lure: wait for 3.5.2 to be official ??????
<Lure> powersave now depends on kdelibs from 3.5.2
<Tonio_> Lure: seriously, use pbuilder ;)
<Tonio_> it is done for this :)
<Lure> can I somehow fix pbulder...
<Tonio_> Lure: include 3.5.2 repo in pbuilder ;)
<Tonio_> that's it
<jjesse> hmm when is flight6 supposed to come out? just trying to figure out if i could get it done and the kubuntu chapter for the book done at the same time
<Lure> Tonio_: I would like to have 3.5.1 (official)
<Lure> while still runnogn 352 (potentially)
<Riddell> jjesse: tomorrow or thursday
<jjesse> hmmm lots of changes? do i need to update the release notes?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm switching kerry to cdbs, the actual rule file is full debhelper and incomplete.....
<Riddell> jjesse: not many changes
<Riddell> Tonio_: go for it
<Tonio_> Riddell: no patch rules, and therefore, patches are not applied, and no kdepot patch for example...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is kerry supposed to reach main ?
<seaLne> Tonio_: yeah i added dpatch stuff but it didn't work
<Tonio_> seaLne: I must say I'm not very fine with pure debhelper rules files :)
<Tonio_> cdbs is way better and simpler
<seaLne> i've only used debhelper and kerry already was debhelpered...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, beagle isn't in main
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's always useful to learn debhelper too, else you can't fix cdbs when it has problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know it quite a bit, but I'm not, by far, a killer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's something I will have to spend time on after dapper release
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can read and understand a debhelper rule file, but I don't know how to, for example add dpatch stuff in it, since I always used simple-patchsys
<Riddell> I've never used dpatch either, copy it from another package would be the way :)
<Riddell> the pre-cdbs KDE packages used a for loop over the patches directory
<hunger> Will knetworkmanager make it into the official repositories soon?
<hunger> NM has landed but wants to uninstall kNM.
<Lure> hunger: Tonio_ is working on the package - not sure how fast it can go in
<seaLne> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627233 was the rules file i had but it seemed to be applying it to late and failing
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting, I'll have a look :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: I'll cdbs the package anyway....... there is no reason a simple package doesn't use it
<Tonio_> debhelper based rules is nice for complicated packages as far as I know
<seaLne> i always thought cdbs was harder :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: hum....... depends :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: when standard rules don't wok, yes, that can be complicated :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: ever tried cdbs in a scons package for example ? that's a nightmare :)
<seaLne> heh nope
<Tonio_> hunger: are deb files for nm available ?
<Tonio_> they weren't a one hour ago
<Riddell> yay, n-m 0.6.1 is in :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: .debs are not available here......
<Tonio_> but there is a reference to the package
<Tonio_> Riddell: try apt-get install libnm-util-0-dev
<Riddell> Tonio_: depends on the mirror
<Tonio_> fails, and though knetworkmanager ftbfs :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do that after kerry is finished :)
<Lure> Tonio_: is your knm source package already uploaded anywhere so that I can try to build?
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I upload kerry directly, or do you want to revu it first ?
<Tonio_> Lure: gimme 10 minutes ;) I just finished with kerry and will restart
<Riddell> Tonio_: presumably you only changed the rules file?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> and rebuilt patches of course
<Tonio_> nothing lese
<Riddell> Tonio_: depends how confident you are that you got it right, put it in a pastebin if you want a quite review
<Riddell> rebuilt patches?
<Riddell> s/quite/quick/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm certain it is okay
<Lure> Riddell: what is the plan with kde 352? include after Flight6?
<Riddell> you mean you turned the patches from dpatch to normal patchse?
<Riddell> Lure: it needs mdz to approve or decline the UVFe
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wrote new patches :) since there was no kdepot for example
<Tonio_> Riddell:  http://pastebin.com/627450
<Tonio_> here is the rule and patches
<Tonio_> looked at the deb, and it is perfect, no more /usr/shutdown stuff, and no beagle autostart
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you run buildprep or otherwise run Makefile.common?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no configure file in the package, and no makefile.cvs is there......
<Riddell> no configure file?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> oh, I remember the package called Makefile.common itself
<Tonio_> tarball is provided without
<Riddell> (Makefile.cvs just calls admin/Makefile.common)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but there is no Makefile.cvs in the package too :)
<Tonio_> crappy, but that's it
<Riddell> Tonio_: so you need the magic variable in the rules file that calls admin/Makefile.common
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<Tonio_> isn't makebuilddir rule not correct ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah right, yes that's fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Riddell> the version of kde.mk used by the KDE packages has a variable you set to call that same thing
<Riddell> so looks fine, go and upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the reason I wanted you to have a look before uploading, in case there was a better solution
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? I will searchfor it later :) interesting ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm yours :)
<Lure> Tonio_: build it! - it should work
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, my mirror doesn't have debs still.......;
<Tonio_> Lure: can I email you the source package ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I can build using my repo, but I don't want to
<Lure> which mirror? I have switched to archive directly because si. is to slow... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: what mirror do you use ?
<Tonio_> I am on archives too
<Tonio_> but the ip is certainly different :)
<Tonio_> round-robbin inside :)
<Lure> but fr.archive or just archive?
<Tonio_> ust archives
<Tonio_> Lure: PING archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151)
<Tonio_> what IP do you get ?
<Lure> 82.211.81.151 82.211.81.182
<Tonio_> another one, that's the reason it doesn't work for me :)
<Tonio_> you are certainly using 182
<Tonio_> Lure: am I wrong ?
<Lure> I do not get it - it is round-robin, but why you would have problems only...
<Tonio_> Lure: wait, seems I just got it ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: what about the mime type bug, btw?
<Tonio_> Lure: sudo apt-get install libnm-util-0-dev
<Tonio_> does this one work for you ?
<Tonio_> I have binaries for nm but no dev package available
<Lure> Tonio_: it was renamed to 35509
<Lure> libnm-util-dev
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: why do I see -0 in apt-cache ?
<Tonio_> messy.........
<Lure> -dev packages: libnl-dev, libnm-glib-dev, libnm-util-dev, network-manager-dev
<Lure> because you have your kubuntu.no-ip.org?
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume I still have a few iformations comming from the old package
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't
<Tonio_> already removed, that's why I don't understand
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, you should remove old -dev packages
<Tonio_> Lure: so let's purge knetworkmanager and nm :)
<Tonio_> seya in 3 minutes
<Riddell> mornfall: I don't know where to begin, and I can't recreate it
<mornfall> Riddell: well, there's a known workaround... but it's not what i call nice
<mornfall> Riddell: (iow, removing the commandline arguments from .desktop file)
<Riddell> mornfall: from adept's .desktop file?  how does that fix it?
<mornfall> Riddell: i have no damn idea -- but it goes away
<Riddell> crazy
<mornfall> Riddell: i think it also goes away when you make the Exec read kdesu ... and not use change uid
<Tonio__> Lure: deps are okay; building
<mornfall> Riddell: someone here found that, i can't reproduce it either
<mornfall> Tonio__?, raphink? i can't recall :-)
<Tonio__> Riddell: we tested 2 days ago with mornfall, and the issue is there
<Lure> Tonio_: can you do me a favour? Can you rebuild kpowersave in your pbuilder (kde 3.5.1) and put on your repo?
<Tonio__> whatever the argument is
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, maybe it just goes away when you change anything causing kbuildsycoca runs again
<Tonio__> Riddell: but with no argument, no error
<Tonio__> mornfall: it was me :)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure :)
<Tonio_> Lure: can you add source package on my repo ?
<Tonio_> I will apt-get source it
<Tonio_> and build it
<Lure> Tonio_: it is there
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, wil do once knetworkmanager work is over
<Lure> ok, thanks 
<Tonio_> Lure: no need to rebuild powersave first ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm removing the nm stuff on my repo
<Lure> you can if you want, but no kdelib dependancy there
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, do it
<Lure> just drop new n-m-kde there
<Lure> (until we get offical one)
<Tonio_> Lure: to be sure, do I need kde 3.5.2 or 3.5.1 to build kpowersave ?
<Lure> 3.5.1
<Tonio_> I'm a bit lost
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;) you really should install a pbuilder chroot :)
<raphink> Riddell: so you got my patch?
<Tonio_> that helps
<Tonio_> hello raphink :)
<Lure> I cannot persuade my pbuilder to use 3.5.1 (it always picks packages from my apt-cache)
<raphink> hi Tonio_
<raphink> Lure: then pbuilder clean
<Tonio_> Lure: remove 3.5.2 in /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/sources.list
<Riddell> raphink: yes, I'll include it in 3.5.2 which I'm about to upload
<Tonio_> and run sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<raphink> and get sure your pbuilder is updated with --override-config
<raphink> Riddell: to kubuntu.org or to dapper?
<Tonio_> then it'll take the new sources.list in it's cache, and you will build with standard 3.5.1
<Lure> hi Pygi 
<Lure> Pygi: finally got n-m in  ;-)
<Pygi> Lure: hi hi
<Pygi> I haven't even joined the channel, and there you are already :P
<Pygi> Lure: hm, sec, lemme update
<Riddell> raphink: dapper
<kmon> If knetworkmanager doesn't build on powerpc, are you guys going to upload it to universe anyway?
<raphink> Riddell: cool :)
<Pygi> Lure: whats the problem with knetworkmanager?
<raphink> Riddell: is there a reason why we ship speedcrunch instead of kcalc ?
<Lure> raphink: thanks - the "clean" step was missing...
<Lure> Pygi: no problem - Tonio_ is building it and it will get into his repo
<raphink> Lure: if you change your sources.list, you'll need to use pbuilder update --override-config
<Riddell> raphink: it kicks kcalc's arse
<Pygi> Lure: about ppc?
<Pygi> pitti: around?
<raphink> it won't use the new sources.list for pbuilder if you don't use this switch
<Lure> Pygi: ppc?
<Pygi> Lure: about the powerpc ... does it build there?
<raphink> Riddell: I was looking at crunch's config and can't understand it
<Lure> raphink: I read about override-config, but clean was required...
<raphink> ah ok
<Tonio_> raphink: speedcrunch vs kcalc is lost debate with Riddell ;) I already tried ^^
<Lure> Pygi: do not know - but we can ask raphink to try ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Tonio_: however, changing default config in speedcrunch is _horrid_
<Tonio_> raphink: the problem is that config isn't in /usr/share
<Tonio_> not sure k-d-s can handle this
<raphink> the settings.cpp in speedcrunch is a horrible stuff
<Lure> Tonio_: what is wrng with speedcrunch - I like it a lot...
<Tonio_> Lure: I prefer kcalc :)
<raphink> no Tonio_, it's not system-wide, only in ~
<raphink> so I have to patch the program itself
<raphink> and the code is horrible
<Pygi> Tonio_, Lure: need your opinion ^_^
<Lure> Pygi: shoot!
<raphink> Riddell: who should I forward my kxkb patch to?P
<Tonio_> raphink: if config reading is using Kconfig method
<raphink> Tonio_: speedcrunch is not a KDE app
<Riddell> raphink: how do you mean? I'm including it now
<Pygi> Lure, Tonio_: can you make knetworkmanager work with n-m 0.6.2 if we manage to package it?
<raphink> Riddell: I mean so it gets fixed upstream
<Tonio_> raphink: Pygi of course
<raphink> Riddell: unless you mean you're including it in the svn
<Riddell> raphink: I'll put it upstream
<Lure> Pygi: we had to make it work with n-m 0.6.1 - it works with 0.6.2 by default
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> Riddell: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you speedcrunch developper ?
<raphink> hehe
<Pygi> Tonio_: k, we'll try to do it ... perhaps ;) I need to talk with _ion and pitti
* Tonio_ sudunly understands why negociating was useless ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, but I'm in contact with them
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<raphink> Riddell: who is ?
<raphink> maybe I coudl talk with them
<raphink> so they can explain me how they deal with default config
<Riddell> raphink: about the config file stuff?
<raphink> cause I really don't get it
<raphink> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> raphink: there is a new speedcrunch version out, you should look at that first
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> let's see
<Riddell> developers are Ariya and Jon someone
<raphink> are they on irc?
<raphink> Riddell: new version just seems to be a switch to qt4
<raphink> but I can try and see
<raphink> just in case
<Riddell> raphink: yes, the qt4 switch is why it's not included in dapper
<raphink> the settings.cpp is still the same mess though
<raphink> it won't fix my issue
<Riddell> what's the issue?
<raphink> Riddell: by default, speedcrunch uses a weird config, which is not the one called "Default". When switching to Default, it uses a much nicer font size
<raphink> I'd like it to use the default style by default
<raphink> I'll show you the settings.cpp
<raphink> you'll see the mess it is
<Tonio_> Riddell, raphink : any volunteer to revu kio-beagle ?
<raphink> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/627537
<Tonio_> cubetest : With it, you can train your spatial insight. <<<<<<<<--------- I need that for my girlfriend !!!!!!!!
<raphink> Riddell: but the default settings is http://pastebin.com/627539
<raphink> Riddell: so in the default settings you have "CustomAppearance=true" although settings.cpp seems to set it to false by default
<vandenoever> Tonio_: hehe
<vandenoever> Tonio_: mine still prefers kpat :-(
<Tonio_> vandenoever: hehe ;)
<vandenoever> says cubetest needs too much brain to be awake
<Tonio_> vandenoever: I promiss to have a look at it and the package, but really, we have big emergencies on kubuntu
<Tonio_> vandenoever: did you discuss with edubuntu guys ?
<vandenoever> i sent them a mail
<raphink> Riddell: can you get that?
<Tonio_> that could fit their awaitings
<vandenoever> they said, they might have room in the next version
<vandenoever> but no-one's looked yet
<Tonio_> vandenoever: they are probably better target than me for that kind of tools :)
<vandenoever> Tonio_: did you give it a spin yet? you'll see why it's nice enough for general inclusion
<Tonio_> vandenoever: I will once I finished with knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> which is a major priority :)
<vandenoever> it's on the border between games/puzzle and edutainment
<vandenoever> Tonio_: cool
<kmon> What is the state of kpowersave?
<Lure> kmon: testing - did you report your result to wiki page?
<kmon> I haven't build it yet.
<kmon> I'm using amd64
<kmon> no binary packages...
<Lure> if you build it, you can also provide binaries and Tonio_ can put them in his repo
<Lure> I think we are probably fine to request UVF exception, as powersave is stable and kpowersave is last rc before release
<Lure> not sure with Kubuntu MOTU will volunteer to request UVFe
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: with new knm?
<Tonio__> Lure: not built yet ;)
<Tonio__> I'm building it
<Tonio__> I had a problem applying your patch (my fault)
<Pygi> people will go mad
<Pygi> I am pinging everyone :P
<Tonio__> Pygi: what's new in 0.6.2 n-m ?
<kmon> Lure: Maybe riddell can build them? It would be safer for tester as he could sign the packages with his gpg key which is well known and trusted.... but I'm afraid he's busy with espresso
<Pygi> Tonio__: bugfixes, and support for dynamic WEP
<Tonio__> Pygi: oki
<Lure> kmon: and kde 3.5.2
<Tonio__> kmon: about kpowersave ?
<kmon> yes
<kmon> He could give access to his amd64 box to you guys ;)
<Lure> kmon: or do you want to donate one? ;-)
<kmon> I'll take a look at apt, how to build from source packages
<Lure> kmon: it is easy: 
<Lure> apt-get source <package>
<Lure> cd <package-dir>
<Lure> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Lure> and you have your .deb ;-)
<Lure> you will need to install some dependany packages before and build + install powersave first to build kpowersave
<kmon> Is there no way to tell apt to build with dependecies & install?
<Lure> I think it is, just a minute
<Lure> apt-get build-dep is your friend
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> Lure: build-dep doesn't build the deps, it just installs them
<raphink> ;)
<Lure> raphink: I know, but that what kmon needs
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> to actually build the dependencies, you'd have to use rdepends
<Lure> he just want his private build for amd64
<raphink> huhu
<kmon> mmm
<kmon> I don't get it...
<kmon> If build-dep doesn't build deps
<kmon> how it is supposed to install the dependecies of Kpowersave in amd64?
<Lure> kmon: true - apt-get build-dep cannot help, as it does not know dep of package not in repo
<kmon> I'll have a look at apt howto
<Lure> but dpkg-buildpackage will complain and report what you need to install to build
<Lure> kmon: just do it and you will see it is so easy,,,
<kmon> build-dep failed, as expected... I'm trying apt-get -b source kpowersave
<Tonio__> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio__: pong
<Tonio__> Lure: I'm having little issues with the nodialup patch......
<Tonio__> did you build one working one ?
<kmon> Lure: Do I have to get the sources for the buildeps or I can install the binary packages of the builddeps and then create the package?
<Lure> yes, I had to re-do it to apply, will try to find it...
<Lure> kmon: just install binary -dev packages required for the one you have
<Tonio__> Lure: I'm testing, but it appears we have less stuff to remove now
<Lure> kmon: the only -dev you need to buil dform souirce is powersave-dev
<Lure> Tonio__: for dialup? not much less than before...
<Tonio__> Lure: hum.......
<Tonio__> I had a working one I did, then I deleted it by error, and when I want to redo it, I'm getting an error.......
<Tonio__> I certainly miss something, but I don't see what
<kmon> Lure: Unmet dependecies.... I think it's because I have kde 3.5.2
<Tonio__> kmon: use pbuilder to build your package
<Lure> kmon: just install them - which are the unmet one?
<kmon> where can I pastebin=
<kmon> ?
<Lure> Tonio__: my noDialUp patch: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627611
<Lure> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kmon> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/627612
<Tonio__> Lure: hum......... I was removing a method I shouldn't aparently ;)
<Lure> kmon: interesting... you are probably really safer with pbuilder...
<Lure> not sure how we could resolve those (as there are explicit requirement for 3.5.1 version)
<kmon> I think it's because I have installed kde 3.5.2
<Lure> kmon: exactly, but I did not have problems on i386 (with kde 3.5.2), that makes me think
<kmon> I have removed the line in my apt.conf file which included the repo for kde 3.5.2... 
<kmon> is that important?
<kmon> I think yes....
<kmon> jeje
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> yes
<kmon> that was the problem....
<kmon> I removed the repo
<kmon> but... aren't those too many dependencies?
<kmon> apparently no....
<kmon> I'll have a look at pbuilder tomorrow....
<kmon> Lure: thanks for you help
<Lure> kmon: no problem - I would like to get some feedback for amd64
<kmon> I'll try to build a package tomorrow
<kmon> and if everything is Ok, I don't mind uploading it somewhere
* kmon leaves
<Riddell> robotgeek: around?
<Riddell> who was getting the window decoration slow down issue?
<Lure> Riddell: me
<Lure> using Plastik because of that
<raphink> hop, a small fix to cdbs :)
<Lure> Riddell: bug 34925
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34925 in kwin-style-crystal "Crystal theme takes all CPU" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34925
<raphink> same here
<raphink> wb Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: knetworkmanager works
<raphink> there's a problem with nm
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway I don't have vpn options available, which sounds normal
<Lure> great - in repo?
<raphink>   network-manager: Dpend: libnl1-pre6 mais il n'est pas install
<raphink>                    Dpend: libnm-util0 mais il n'est pas install
<raphink> can't upgrade
<Tonio_> Lure: it only appears when you have something installed
<Tonio_> openvpn maybe.......
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, but available on revu :)
<Tonio_> Lure: you can build it
<Lure> raphink: can you translate? ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: want to revu it ?
<raphink> Dpend = Depends
<raphink> "mail il n'est pas install" = "but is not installed"
<raphink> so I run apt-get  -f install
<raphink> and get a broken pipe
<Tonio_> raphink: I had the issue and apt-get -f install resolved the problem
<raphink> not here Tonio_
<Lure> raphink: you need to get rid of old libnl1 - it may prevent libnl1-pre6 to install
<raphink> ah
<raphink> ok
<raphink> then it requires a conflicts entry, no?
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> raphink: no, libnl1 was only in our hacky repo
<Tonio_> lure doesn't work for me.......
<raphink> ah ok 
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> unable to connect to my WEP wifi.......
<Lure> Tonio_: what does not work?
<raphink> Lure: you don't work for Tonio_
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> lol
<Tonio_> Lure: unable to connect.....
<Tonio_> don't know why, let me check
<Lure> do you have proper wpasupplicant?
<Lure> from offical repo?
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume
<Tonio_> let me reinstall it
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-26
<mhb> Riddell: have you changed your name and told UWN editors only?
<mhb> Riddell: (sorry about the joke, it seems they spelled your name wrong - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue33 - not sure whom I should contact to fix it)
<Riddell> mhb: it's a wiki, edit it
<Riddell> fridge could do with a spell checker though
<Riddell> nixternal: developper ^^
<nixternal> Riddell: fixed, sorry about that
<nixternal> Konqueror even shows it spelled incorrectly ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: well it's daniel's fault, not yours
<Riddell> blame firefox
<nixternal> Riddell: actually, no it is my fault for not catching it when "I" posted it :)
<Riddell> nixternal: why does it have daniel's name then?
<nixternal> he is the original submitter of it
<Riddell> "On March 31 2007 Zagreb will host the first Ubuntu conference in Croatia." apart from the one I single handedly held!
<Riddell> ooh, the french parliament article was corrected
<Riddell> bit late for slashdot alas
<ryanakca> membership expires?!?!?
<Jucato> moin everyone
<ryanakca> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi ryanakca
<Jucato> "Membership lasts for two years, and is renewable. If you don't renew your status as a member you will join the "inactive members" list. Membership can be reactivated at any time after it has lapsed, on request and with the confirmation of the Community Council."
<ryanakca> hmm... I alwais pronounced your nick Ju-cat-oh... but it's Du-cat-oh?
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> phew
* ryanakca was afraid he'd have to go threw the whole process again...
<Jucato> "Ju" like in Jew or Dew :)
<ryanakca> Dew... Mountain Dew?
<Jucato> don't tempt me! :P
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca bbl
<Jucato> see yah :)
<ryanakca> Oh, and, for your planet head... might want to feather it and add a backdrop... (it's really sharp/jaggedy atm)... Just making a suggestion :)
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> I'm planning to change it soon... once I get a better pic lol
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> I chose/made that one (very) haphazardly. I don't know what I was thinking :)
* ryanakca can't seem to find a good picture of himself for planet
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca gets back to english homework
* Jucato gets back to studying too
<claydoh> anyone with admin access to kubuntu.org?
<Jucato> only Riddell has (afaik)
<claydoh> dvd link on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<claydoh> points to ubuntu's dvd
<Jucato> let's ask him later.. it's kinda 3:27 AM at UTC :)
<claydoh> so?
<claydoh> :)
<Jucato> he's sleeping? (probably?)
<claydoh> i'll also shoot an email, ill be asleep whan he gets up
<claydoh> or at work
<Jucato> hence the "let's"... meaning I could ask him for you later too :)
<claydoh> Mondays being my 13-15 hr day at work
<Jucato> ouch
<claydoh> but if you miss him, the email will be a backup :)
<Jucato> I won't ask him anymore if you email him already :)
<claydoh> why not gang up on him :)
<claydoh> but its sent
<claydoh> and im off to bed
<Jucato> g'night claydoh!
<billytwowilly> hey, is konqueror in feisty supposed to not have  a url window up top?
<billytwowilly> It's pretty irritating.
<Hobbsee> billytwowilly: er, it does...?
<billytwowilly> ok, so I've discovered an upgrade bug then.
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<billytwowilly> because mine doesn't.
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<billytwowilly> any ideas how to get it back and/or figure out why it's not there?
* Jucato has had a total of 4 freezes on Feisty now...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: with beryl, you'll get more :P
<Jucato> haha :)
* Jucato waits for the kernel upgrades to be fixed before dist-upgrading...
<LongPointyStick> argh, no l-r-m
<Jucato> l-r-m?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> being held back...
<Hobbsee> new packages must not exist yet
<Jucato> heh 2nd time this happened I think...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<crimsun> https://beta.launchpad.net/+builds/+build/313591/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-generic
<crimsun> for instance.
<crimsun> that's an LP bug IMO
<crimsun> you should most definitely not be able to grab binaries that have not been NEWed
<crimsun> if you're not a member of beta, just remove "beta." from the URL
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you assume i can get there.  at the moment, i'm trying otu beryl, which i cant kill, without hardlocking my X, or my machine
<crimsun> that's ok, beryl loves yuo too!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> there are some really trippy bugs here
<crimsun> my favourite is the "look, I'm a pony! No really, I'm a pony! With black screen o' death!"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> OK, who wants to help me bubble sort parallel arrays?
<crimsun> err, no thanks
<crimsun> .oO( why bubblesort, anyhow? )
<crimsun> #include <algorithm>  ... stable_sort()
<nixternal> I only have a list of 5 names
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ...bubble sort....?
<nixternal> C++
<Hobbsee> exactly
<nixternal> because the instructor said so
<crimsun> dude, trust me, #include <algorithm> and use stable_sort()
<Hobbsee> bubble sort isnt one of those options.
<Jucato> eeek... I hate having to think of sorting et al... :/
<_StefanS_> monings
<Jucato> bubble sort, quicksort...
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
* Jucato sorts _StefanS_
* _StefanS_ changes shape to a bubble
<Jucato> hehe
<_StefanS_> :D
* Jucato gets back to summarizing chapter 3
<nixternal> dualsort, fscksort
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hamstersort
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> still no mobile hamster :(
<_StefanS_> what the...
<_StefanS_> hmm you got to stand up for yourself and demand it !
<_StefanS_> ;)
<Jucato> yeah... and after getting into a "fight" with my sister, I don't know when it will come...
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Jucato> well, she can't "give it up" until she gets the new one from the office
<_StefanS_> oh my.. there's been alot of updates during the weekend
<_StefanS_> 155mb pending
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> careful
<_StefanS_> ?
<Jucato> linux-restricted-modules missing in latest updates
<_StefanS_> it will usually hold them back I think..
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> except in this case, it will still install the new kernel so when you boot into that kernel and were using proprietary drivers... no X :)
<_StefanS_> oh yep
<_StefanS_> its done..
<_StefanS_> hmm I will just dont reboot it
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hm... shouldn't you be *not* able to open one instance of the Software Properties (Manage Repositories) app at a time?
<_StefanS_> donno actually
<Jucato> anyone can answer :)
<Jucato> anyway, I think that's the behavior on Ubuntu/GNOME (where the app was from originally)
<_StefanS_> uhm whatever :)
<_StefanS_> never use it
<Jucato> :P
<_StefanS_> gotta go take a dump
<Jucato> O.o
<_StefanS_> back to attack
<_StefanS_> I see the bluetooth issue was resovled
* Jucato will test later
<_StefanS_> uhm
<_StefanS_> ok
<Jucato> because my phone ran out of juice, and that's the only bluetooth device I have :)
<_StefanS_> heh.. need a charger ? :)
<Jucato> chargin' as we speak :)
<_StefanS_> well gotta try also..
<_StefanS_> brb
<Jucato> (actually, I didn't realize that it was drained till you mentioned the bluetooth thing)
<nixternal> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12116/  <- just had to keep the elements of the array in sync and it worked
<nixternal> I have to do what the teach wants, although she has let me get away with some hacks before
<Jucato> nixternal: can I make money off your blog posts? :)
<nixternal> Jucato: sure you can!
<nixternal> if you can, then you are better than I am
<Jucato> er... s/can/may :)
<Jucato> hehehe :P
<nixternal> Jucato: if you make money off of my blog posts, you will end up on Dateline, to catch an Internet Scammer!
<nixternal> seeing as you aren't here in the US, that one probably flew right over your head
<Jucato> nixternal: that code looks unbelievably clean. now to try making sense of it :P
<nixternal> I can make sense of it
<nixternal> I am half way through my Intro class
* Jucato is still a C++ baby :)
<nixternal> Jucato: as am I
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> on that note, I am going to crash
<nixternal> 2:15am here
<Jucato> yeah. good night! :)
<nixternal> g'nite!
<Jucato> hm... just notice that kaffeine isn't a direct Depends of kubuntu-desktop :)
<Jucato> but is still installed because of kaffeine-xine. curious :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: confirmed. kdebluetooth pin helper working now :)
<Jucato> how nice
<_StefanS_> Jucato: uhm ok, Mine worked without me punching in a code now..
<_StefanS_> must have been cached somewhere
<Jucato> heh :)
<_StefanS_> oh maybe I should try another pinc
<_StefanS_> pin
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato gets back to studying again 
<_StefanS_> good luck
<Jucato> thanks
<_Sime_> Riddell: hey
<_Sime_> Riddell: I just got back from a snowboarding weekend. I'll try to get 0.8 of guidance in order today. (night bus from La Plangem, but got today off still).
<Riddell> _Sime_: great
<\sh> Riddell: is k3b broken right now? I can't burn cds on my t43 here :(
<\sh> (k3b or better cdrecord)
<Riddell> \sh: works for me
<poningru> \sh: checked wodim wfm
<Tonio_> hi
<oslo> hi i'm on kubuntu feisty with an Nvidia geforce 4 mx 440, for this graphic card the proper driver are the 1.0.9631, but since 2.6.20-13 the nvidia-glx package only provide 1.0.9733 wich doesn't work with mine; i need to switch back my xorg to nv: any ideas ??
<Riddell> oslo: no X developers here
<rbrunhuber> oslo: You should try #kubuntu for support requests.
<\sh> hmmm...I always get buffer underruns just before it starts to burn....gnome works
<Tonio_> Riddell: about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946
<ubotu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: jdong talks about possible /etc config files to modify to get the unmount dialog to work...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's policy break, but for that so old critical issue, and as it'll not be fixed before kde4, I think we should make an exception to the policy no ?
<Tonio_> I wonder what opensuse or mandriva are doing with that issue....
<Tonio_> also we're unsure to propore kde4 by default with feisty+1, and I really don't want to stay with that issue for one more year.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems like a sane idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate this today, as this is probably kde bug #1 atm... ;)
<Tonio_> jdong as the infos, I'll ping him
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and FYI, final beta doesn't boot on macbook pro
<Tonio_> I'll report this
<oslo> so the new nvidia-glx ( 1.0.9733 ) doesn't work for me and with 1.0.9631 i can start with nvidia on 2.6.20-12 but not on 2.6.20-13 ...
<oslo> sorry i'll go to kubuntu
<Tm_T> hm?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the point is the unmount dialog missing with kde ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I cannot find any bug related to this on nightmare kde bts...
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is related to hal changes
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure there exist a workarroud somewhere
<Tonio_> Lure: it is
<Lure> Tonio_: probably, but nobody really looked into this (beside jdong)
<Tonio_> Lure: but there is certainly a workarround by fixing hal in /etc
<Tonio_> Lure: we can probably make an exception to the debian policy for this
<Tonio_> Lure: this is critical issue (data loss)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm downloading opensuse live to check if they fixed it or not
<Lure> Tonio_: if you wait couple of seconds, then no data loss ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is important bug, but not end of world
<Tonio_> Lure: last time I tried (copying 2 gb datas) I had to wait 10 minutes.........
<Tonio_> Lure: for average joe this is a nightmare bug, honnestly
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, right - I typically use it for small amounts on my key
<Tonio_> I can't find related bug for suse or mandriva, anything refers to kubuntu........
<Tonio_> nothing on kde bts too..... strange....
<Tonio_> I know that's upstream issue, but there is certainly a fix/workarround if nobody complains
<Tonio_> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=kde+%22unmount+dialog%22+hal+media+devices&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<Tonio_> as you can see :)
<Tonio_> or this: http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=kde+%22unmount+dialog%22+hal+usb+keys&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<Tonio_> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=kde+%22progress+dialog+missing%22&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<Tonio_> or this too :)
<Tonio_> I can see 2 options :
<Tonio_> everyone uses kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> or there is a fix somewhere :)
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : Or kubuntu has just the smartest users who are the only to realize this glitch :-)
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: hehe, I doubt that :)
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/93141
<ubotu> Malone bug 93141 in k3b "Should update to k3b 1.0 before feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Kmos> it will be available for feisty ?
* Riddell grumps at Kmos 
<Riddell> only the 10th person to ask :)
<Jucato> hm... I think 10th+...
<Jucato> counting people in #kubuntu of course :D
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> I think it should be included, it fixes many bugs
<Kmos> and don't break other software
<Kmos> i use it with ubuntu, with kdelibs :)
* Jucato is sad w/ the latest updates to nvidia :)
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Tm_T> Jucato: ugh, did drop support for olred hardware or something?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: any chance of using your pointy stick to "encourage" core devs to have 3 nvidia drivers? :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er, close to none
<Jucato> :(
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : Even better free than three :-)
<Jucato> heh :)
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : Don't you think this will be merged back in the legacy drivers by nvidia? I can't believe ther will be a geforce 4 gap for long.
<Tm_T> rbrunhuber: mooh
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: maybe... but as of version 9755, nvidia supports 3 "groups": current, 96xx, and 71xx
<Jucato> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : Don't you think they will release a 71xx+96xx legacy package + current
<Jucato> I really don't know with nvidia... I haven't used Linux that long to monitor how they handle this sort of transition...
<rbrunhuber> Jucato : I'm not sure if they ever had such a transition before. I mean 2+ legacy packages + 1 current.
<Jucato> we could probably wait to see if nvidia will merge 71xx and 96xx... but in the meantime... what do we 96xx users do? we will be forced to stick to edgy, or use the drivers from nvidia.com or use nv
<Tm_T> Jucato: you can say about this in #ubuntu-kernel (?) but well, don't know if they will listen you :/
<rbrunhuber> Jucato:  I don't know: Cry, Complain, Demonstrate, suicide :-)?
<Jucato> well, I thought poking Hobbsee would be nice :)
<Lure> Riddell: any news regarding k3b? I am updating k9copy for UVFe and it looks like it needs k3b 1.0 to build
<Riddell> Lure: tollef said he'll look at it
<Hobbsee> did someone put thru a polyester upload or something???
<Riddell> not so's I've noticed, why?
<Hobbsee> hrm.  it's buggering up my firefox settings
<Hobbsee> Riddell: meeting is in 6.5 hours, isnt it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
* Hobbsee curses
<Jucato> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 27 Mar 08:00: MOTU | 27 Mar 20:00: Technical Board | 28 Mar 20:00: Edubuntu | 28 Mar 22:00: Xubuntu | 29 Mar 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 01 Apr 20:00: Marketing Team
<Jucato> yay nothing for me :)
<hunger> Why do all my KDE apps suddenly use .Net style?
<Riddell> hunger: they shouldn't
<hunger> What is supposed to be the default style?
* Hobbsee doesnt do 6am meetings when she's only going to end up going to bed at 1 or later, the night before
<viviersf> plastik
<Jucato> polyester for Feisty
<viviersf> oh ya
<hunger> Neither plastik nor polyester is installed.
<hunger> All was well yesterday:-(
<Jucato> ah that's why it goes to .Net...
<Hobbsee> what the....
<hunger> I did a biggish KDE update this morning. Is it possible that caused the styles to vanish?
* Hobbsee blames beryl
<Jucato> hm.. my updates earlier didn't seem to uninstall anything
<hunger> Jucato: All my "old" apps still look OK, it is just the stuff I started recently that uses .Net style.
<Jucato> probably because Plastik or Polyester were uninstalled? :/
<hunger> Hmmm... kde-style-polyester is still installed.
<hunger> Reinstalling it does not help.
<hunger> Looks like only the default qt styles are available.
<Jucato> strange...
<hunger> .net, cde, win98, motif, motif plus, phase, platinum and sgi. That's it.
* hunger did a qt-update this morning as well.
* Hobbsee blames beryl
<hunger> Hobbsee: That is not installed.
<Tm_T> hmm, I have no problems
<Hobbsee> hunger: ohhhh!
<Hobbsee> is that it!
<Tm_T> all qt styles are there, also Beryl is
<Tm_T> though I don't run Beryl
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what was just upgraded?
<Tm_T> hm?
<Hobbsee> the qt stuff
<Tm_T> well, some time ago yes
<hunger> Tm_T: Did you restart? Only freshly started apps are effected here.
<Hobbsee> no, there was somethign qt based upgraded tonight
<Tm_T> hunger: well, I did start kcontrol for example (:
<Tm_T> to check if all styles are still there, and they are
<hunger> Tm_T: Great:-( I hate Beta... that is when everything breaks for me.
<hunger> Tm_T: kcontrol does not work at all here:-(
<Jucato> O.o
<hunger> Tm_T: That is almost completely empty.
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<hunger> Jucato: Is already at the newest version.
<Jucato> really weird...
<Jucato> hm.. could it be environment variables?
<hunger> Jucato: Possible, but it worked yesterday and I did not log out, so it is not very likely.
* Jucato squeezes his brain for more ideas...
<Jucato> oh btw, nice group pic :)
* Hobbsee attempts to figure out what she upgraded today
<Jucato> that's what I love about aptitude :)
<Hobbsee>  libqt3-mt is the package
<hunger> I upgraded qt at 14:44. I guess this is when stuff broke.
<Hobbsee> hunger: you got 3.5.6 feisty repos enabled, by any chance?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Only a.u.c/u feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
<Hobbsee> hunger: go back to version qt-x11-free | 3:3.3.8-0ubuntu2 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Sources
<Tm_T> hmm
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> g'day sport
<Hobbsee> hunger: once you do that, all works fine
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why the qt breakage?
<Riddell> what's all broken?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: qt-x11-free - see backscroll
<Hobbsee> [23:31]  <hunger> Looks like only the default qt styles are available.
<Tm_T> but all fine here
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: open a new window?
<Tm_T> I do it all the time
<hunger> Hobbsee: Yeap, downgrading fixes things for me.
<Hobbsee> hunger: nice
<hunger> Hobbsee: Thanks!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I can even try new KDE session if you don't trust me yet :p
<hunger> Any idea why kcontrol is empty? The guidance thingy works fine, so I never bothered to investigate.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: which version do you have installed?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: version of what exactly?
<hunger> Tm_T: libqt3-mt
<Jucato> I will find out in a few minutes, too I guess..
* Jucato is just doing the upgrades now
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> Installed: 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> intersting versionname
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hunger> Tm_T: That is the one that broke for me.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you should see the ones for the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<hunger> Oh, the joy of beta versions:-|
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: 0.14.6-0ubuntu7 <- what's interesting in this
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: no, what they used to be
<hunger> With alpha stuff the fixes at least come in so fast that you have no time to experience the bugs:-)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ah, roger
<Hobbsee> including versions of -seriously-this-time
* Tm_T waits versions of -including-poetry-by-sarah-hobbs
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> haha
<seanor22> hello everyone !
* Hobbsee cant write poetry
* hunger feels like a gentoo user: Constantly waiting for (KDE4) to build.
<seanor22> Anyone familiar with the kubuntu upgrader tool ?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: even to versionlines?
<seanor22> my kubuntu upgrader is stuck on preparing the upgrade -> 71 files out of 73
<seanor22> what can I do
<seanor22> I'd like to help out on the beta, but have no dvd player
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> seanor22: downloading or installing/configuring?
<seanor22> Fetching file 71 of 73
<Riddell> seanor22: sounds like a network or archive server problem
<Riddell> seanor22: you sure it's stuck and not just a long download?
<bddebian> Heya
<seanor22> Riddell: I have an excellent connection, and it went 1-99% in less than a second
<Riddell> seanor22: try quitting and restarting
<Riddell> try changing the mirror if you keep getting the problem
<seanor22> Riddell: I've tried from work and home
<seanor22> Riddell: quit restart does nothing
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee :)
<seanor22> Riddell: what mirror should I put ?
* hunger waits for a fixed qt3.
<seanor22> Riddell: Just got error message
<Riddell> seanor22: plain archive.ubuntu.com probably the most reliable
<Riddell> seanor22: what's that?
<seanor22> Riddell: Can I paste it somewhere ?
<seanor22> ok, one of my repositories (packages.freecontrib.org) causes an error
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee now has a nice konvi
<Riddell> seanor22: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/
<Jucato> Hobbsee: implying konvi wasn't nice before? :)
<seanor22> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/77
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not using motif...no.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol :)
<hunger> Ever tried to change a name of a file in /tmp when building kde4?
<hunger> Does not work: Whenever the directory contents changes (that is whenever the compiler starts at a new file) the edit-thingy is closed:-)
<Tm_T> hmm, now I must try konversation with motif
<Jucato> haha
<Tm_Konvi> ooh, this is rather nice )(
<Tm_Konvi> looks somewhat interesting, especially with Oxygen icons
<Riddell> Tm_Konvi: what's that?
<Jucato> motif widget style? O.o
<Tm_Konvi> Konversation with motif style
<Tm_Konvi> old meets new interestingly now
<Jucato> Tm_Konvi has perverted taste :)
<Tm_Konvi> sssh!
<Tm_Konvi> better not to mention last night, Jucato
<Tm_Konvi> whops!
<Jucato> hmph
<Jucato> don't let the cat out of the bag
<Jucato> hehe
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> must use motif style somewhere someday
<Tm_T> back to testing ->
<Jucato> Hobbsee, Tm_T: I can confirm hunger's bug too :)
<Jucato> luckily, I'm using Domino :P
<nixternal> good morning!
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal!
<Jucato> moin nixternal!
<nixternal> easy now, to much highlighting is bad for one's eyes
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: hehehe :)
<Jucato> nixternal: oops sorry
<nixternal> grrrr
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> nixternal: what eye?
<Tm_T> singular one?
* nixternal leaves that one alone
<Tm_T> nixternal: http://www.yesworld.com/lyrics/Drama.html
<Tm_T> nixternal: see the Machine Messiah Part 2 endlines
<nixternal> is that what I think it is?
<nixternal> </mind in gutter>
<Tm_T> btw it's sometimes fun to speak only using song names etc
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> and no, I do not listen music too much
<Lure> Riddell: is it ok to include fixes like this in k3b 1.0 package: kde 143181 and kde 143236
<ubotu> KDE bug 143181 in general "burn speed can no longer be set" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143181
<ubotu> KDE bug 143236 in Video DVD "unable to calculate video image size and fail when adding files" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143236
<fdoving> Lure: must be.
<Lure> fdoving: I think so too, I just want to know if Ridell want them before inclusion or after ;-)
<fdoving> they are all "one"-liners.
<Lure> fdoving: particularly the first one ;-)
<fdoving> yeah, the second one is bigger.
<fdoving> but much of the second one are comments.
<Lure> fdoving: but I agree they are important fixes that we should watch and include before release
<Lure> fdoving: such bugs can cause lots of bad taste to users
<fdoving> exactly.
<fdoving> i'm totaly for inclusion.
<Riddell> Lure: guess so
<fdoving> or atleast SRUs on the day of the release.
* hunger grumbles about usplash.
<hunger> since that was introduced nobody seems to care about error messages during bootup anymore:-(
<Lure> Riddell: do you want to update current package before inclusion or we should wait?
<Lure> hunger: remove "quiet" from grub line
<hunger> Lure: I did. That is why all the errors and warning still annoy me:-)
<Riddell> Lure: may as well do it now
<Lure> hunger: most people anyway do not read any messages during boot, so nothing is lost ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will update the package
<hunger> Lure: Yes, that seems to be the tenor:-(
<fdoving> I've disabled usplash and remove quiet from the kernel parameters.
<fdoving> need to keep track of what's going on.
<Jucato> don't know if that was fixed already (in feisty). last week, removing "quiet" while keeping "splash" broke usplash.
<hunger> fdoving: Same here.
<hunger> fdoving: do you enjoy all those PHYSDEV is deprecated warnings as much as I do? And the "no such module: ScanPCI" error and all the rest?
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> i only have the PHYSDEV ones.
* hunger sights.
<hunger> fdoving: There is even a patch for that in LP:-(
<fdoving> that's embarrasing for the maintainer.
<fdoving> gosh.. this irssi notification thing from nixternals blog is annoying.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: notification thing?
<apokryphos> fdoving: why?
<nixternal> haha
<fdoving> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.03.22/notify-works-in-kubuntu/
<fdoving> check it out and find out.
<Jucato> fdoving: notification when you're highlighted?
<fdoving> yep.
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee (again)
<Jucato> fdoving: aaah
<Jucato> fdoving: probably like Konvi's OSD
<fdoving> probably.
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<billytwowilly> so the location toolbar dissapears in konqueror after a while of with no option to put it back. How do I fix this?
<Jucato> billytwowilly: right-clicking on a toolbar to bring up the toolbar menu?
<Jucato> or Settings menu -> Toolbars?
<billytwowilly> only search, main, speech and extra are available, no location
<manchicken> Big update today.
<Jucato> qt updates gonna bork your widget styles :)
<manchicken> Really?
<Jucato> yep
<Riddell> patience patience
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Fun :)
<Jucato> Riddell: no hurries. at least nothing actually breaks :)
<manchicken> upgrades are like a box of chocolates.  You never know what you're going to get.
<Jucato> (not like the nvidia driver :()
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for the meeting tomorrow, can you give me a wakeup call please?
* Hobbsee may or may not make it at this point, but will try
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<Jucato> must be cool... the Kubuntu guy giving you a personal wake up call :)
<mhb> a meeting?
<Jucato> MOTU meeting I think
<Hobbsee> Jucato: when i can hear who on earth it is, yes :P
<Jucato> lol :)
<Hobbsee> i can hear bits of a UK accent, usually.
<Hobbsee> the knowing that i'm going to get a phonecall tends to wake me up enough at all
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato finds the UK accent "sexy" (both male and female)
* Jucato remembers Mez DJ'ing :P
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb!
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee!
<mhb> I almost forgot the greeting
<Jucato> sweet dreams :)
<mhb> good night Hobbsee
<Jucato> mhb: good afternoon to you too :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* apokryphos recalls Riddell without a very strong Scottish accent
<apokryphos> no true Scotsman!
* Jucato wonders what accent apokryphos has...
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: as far as my kdesktop crash, I'm leaning towards thinking it's caused by kpowersave in conjunction with DPMS, I can't recreate it easily, but it seems to not happen if I have DPMS off.
<apokryphos> Jucato: the only real English one: London ;)
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: however it also doesn't happen if I just set DPMS w/o kpowersave.
<fdoving> what's the policy on feisty questions in #kubuntu? - do we tell people to go to #ubuntu+1?.. some people have an idea that fesity questions are not ok in #kubuntu.. i don't understand why.
<LeeJunFan> used to be #kubuntu-testers
<LeeJunFan> the channel is still there but nearly empty.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it's usually #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> however, if it's kde specific, then ask in #kubuntu
<Jucato> fdoving: I usually tell them to go to #ubuntu+1 unless it's a very specific Kubuntu question like packaging or the dist-upgrade tool, then I tell them to go here
<Jucato> fdoving: the disadvantage of having feisty questions in #kubuntu is that some people either get alarmed or confused about some situations, like broken stuff or updates
<Jucato> just imho though
<fdoving> well.. maybe.
<fdoving> but i still find it strange. :)
<Hobbsee> ther'es no point in a #kubuntu+1
<fdoving> no, no more channels... please.
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: have you hit the freenode channel limit yet?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i try to leave channels with limited activity.
<Hobbsee> bah
<fdoving> 15 currently.
* Hobbsee --> bed, for real this time! night all!
<fdoving> nite.
<Hobbsee> amateur :P
<fdoving> you can read the logs somewhere on the net you know. you don't have to be in the channels all the time :)
* Hobbsee points to longpointystick
<Hobbsee> er...
<Hobbsee> oh, machine got rebooted
<fdoving> bbiab.
* LongPointyStick pokes fdoving 
<Hobbsee> fixed.
<Hobbsee> really bed time
<Jucato> anyone here on feisty got kdmtheme installed?
<Hobbsee> possibly, why?
<Hobbsee> bah, ask me tomorrow.
<Jucato> heeh
<mhb> bug 1
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mhb> thanks
<lucas_> Is there any break in the kubuntu artwork ?
<lucas_> seems that a theme had gone
<Riddell> yes yes, qt themes broke
<lucas_> ok
<Riddell> kdelibs seems to be compiling now, I'll upload it in a sec
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<lucas_> no worries, it was just to report the fact
<lucas_> dinosaur-rus: hi
<lucas_> Riddell: thanks for quick feed back
<dinosaur-rus> was glext.h in nvidia-glx-dev modified my Ubuntu staff?
<Mez> bug 69479
<ubotu> Malone bug 69479 in katapult "SRU: katapult" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69479
<jetsaredim> can someone help me recover my system??
<jetsaredim> I just tried that updater tool and things are not looking pretty
<lucas_> it s a break in qt theme
<jetsaredim> ?
<lucas_> dixit riddell a few lines higher
<jetsaredim> my biggest problem is that for some reason my nvidia drivers were away
<lucas_> yes yes, qt themes broke
<lucas_>  kdelibs seems to be compiling now, I'll upload it in a sec
<jetsaredim> and I can't seem to get them to reinstall under the current kernel tree
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/kubuntu-docs_7.04.debdiff  <- closes 5 bugs
<lucas_> I gueand quoting riddell
<lucas_> sorry,
<lucas_> I said , I stop quoting riddell
<lucas_> jetsaredim: but I have no clue for your driver problem
<jetsaredim> I tried removing nvidia-glx and then reinstalling, but that didn't work either
<lucas_> jetsaredim: but do you hava a problem with your driver ? or is it just a problem with the bad looking gui
<jetsaredim> driver is gone
<dinosaur-rus> was glext.h in nvidia-glx-dev modified my Ubuntu staff?
<lucas_> jetsaredim: oups it's quite anoying, do you have nvidia written in your xoog.conf or just nv ?
<rouzic> Hi all
<lucas_> rouzic: hi
<rouzic> I have a problem with a packacge libqt3-mt in Feisty
<jetsaredim> lucas_: nvidia
<jetsaredim> I was able to run X -configure to get something workable
<jetsaredim> but otherwise nothing
<jetsaredim> by workable I mean getting some display with the devfault drivers
<jetsaredim> I even tried apt-get remove, clean, install
<jetsaredim> and I still get nothing
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: does Xorg print any error messages?
<jetsaredim> not to mention the fact that I got switched to the 386 kernel rather than the generic
<jetsaredim> dinosaur-rus: yea - error: no driver for nvidia
<rouzic> Since I updated the package libqt3-mt, me there appears the style "CDE" and me Plastik does not appear not polyester in the list of styles
<jetsaredim> its not that my xorg is wrong, its that the driver just isn't on my system at all
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: incompatible driver/kernel versions?
<jetsaredim> even though dpkg says that nvidia-glx is installed
<jetsaredim> the funny thing is
<lucas_> rouzic: Devs are aware and a fix is coming
<jetsaredim> I did a --listfiles on nvidia-glx and there is no ko listed
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: it's in linux-restricted-modules
<rouzic> Thanks;). So I do not worry?
<jetsaredim> dinosaur-rus: ?
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: nvidia.ko is in linux-restricted-modules package
<lucas_> rouzic: No need to reinstall,  it is't hat you mean
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> I do have the l-r-m-generic installed
<rouzic> Lucas_: this way for that I hope that there is an update of the package?
<lucas_> rouzic: me too
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: may be try to re-install the correct kernel?
<jetsaredim> dinosaur-rus: you mean the 386?
<lucas_> rouzic: I guess he updae is on the road
<jetsaredim> the problem with that is it doesn't have SMP support
<rouzic> Thanks lucas_
<lucas_> rouzic: You welcome, I have the same problem and wondering how I could fix this
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: try to re-install generic kernel package
<lucas_> rouzic:  untill I come here
<jetsaredim> dinosaur-rus: interestinhg
<jetsaredim> when I do a listfiles on the l-r-m-generic it lists only copyright files
<dinosaur-rus> someone please tell me, was GL/glext.h file in nvidia-glx-dev package modified by Ubuntu team or nVidia read my bug report? :)
<rouzic> lucas_: The aspect me resembles Vista :p
<dinosaur-rus> jetsaredim: it's metapackage which depends on the latest version of real package
<lucas_> rouzic: :p
<rouzic> lucas_: speak spanish?
<lucas_> no french, I can read a bit of spanish but I can't express myself
<lucas_> rouzic: sorry
<jetsaredim> brb
<rouzic> Lucas is a habitual Spanish name
<lucas_> rouzic: with an s ? It a also a typical italian and french too
<rouzic> ah, oks :p
<lucas_> very popular hehe
<rouzic> :)
<rouzic> lucas_: http://rouzic.net/?q=node/26
<lucas_> rouzic: I do have exactly he same aspect
<rouzic> :)
<lucas_> But I dont dl prison break ;)
<rouzic> prison break? is great!
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, we're in string freeze
<Riddell> nixternal: uploaded
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> ya, I already manually uploaded the changes to Rosetta
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about the new k3b theme, that makes the window slow, if 1.0 reaches the repo, I'll fix kds to change the default one in use....
<Tonio_> Riddell: old theme is nice and way better concerning the speed
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, I wouldn't, half the point of 1.0 is fancy new theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: latest libqt3-mt breaks kde styles
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you aware of that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah, lots of things have changed in k3b, not only the style, but that can be discussed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the libqt3-mt issue is more important :)
<rouzic> Tonio_: :D
<Tonio_> rouzic: confirming ?
<rouzic> yes
<rouzic> Tonio_: image: http://rouzic.net/?q=node/26
<Riddell> Tonio_: I uploaded kdelibs and polyester some minutes ago to fix it
<rouzic> Riddell: plastik fall
<Riddell> I refer the honourable gentleman to the remarks I gave some moments ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho just a matter of rebuilding kdelibs then ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, any other styles uploaded since 3.3.8 was in will need the same
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently burning opensuse to check if they have fixed the media/hal issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I want that fixed for the release
<Tonio_> media/dbus sorry
* Tonio_ rebooting and testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: opensuse has the bug too :)
<n8k99> is there a java ide for kubuntu? or does kdevelop-multple languages cover that?
<Riddell> _Sime_, sebas: the wine config module needs an updated script for installing wine
<nixternal> or drinking wine
<nixternal> I have heard of cooking wine, drinking wine, but never installing wine :p
<n8k99> drinking is just a method of installing, right?
<nixternal> I guess you are correct on that one
<Riddell> _Sime_: updated in svn
<jetsaredim> can someone explain why knetworkmanager depends on dhcp3?
<jetsaredim> why can't there be some sort of virtual dependency on a dhcp client?
<Riddell> because then it couldn't reliably run dhcp
<Riddell> it's a packaging issue anyway
<Riddell> acutally it doesn't
<Riddell> but I presume network-manager itself will
<jetsaredim> what about dhcpcd?
<Riddell> what about it
<Riddell> network manager has quite specific requirements for what it needs from its dhcp client
<jetsaredim> that sux considering dhclient breaks my vpn connection
<jetsaredim> where are these requirements?
<Riddell> somewhere in network-manager
* jetsaredim just wishes that dhclient worked
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for returning me back in 1995 of Linux desktop ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: I did not notice how much stuff has improved in all these years ;-)
<jetsaredim> nothing like a broken kde install
<Tm_T> I sent one guy with qt3 issue to here so be prepared ;)
* Tm_T hides
* guaqua figures why
<LeeJunFan> the qt3 ugly issue? that new lib been uploaded yet?
<Tm_T> mee dosa know
<Riddell> yes, new kdelibs has been uploaded
<Tm_T> aah, splendid, now I know (:
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: it'll take a bit to hit the mirrors though.
<lucas_> is it available in the main ropsitory ?
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: it hasn't hit us or gb yet I know.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: well I don't use mirrors myself
<lucas_> me neither
<LeeJunFan> I usually use gb, even though I'm in the USA, I can download 400K/s+ from gb, us anywhere from 15K to 200k.
* guaqua uses a mirror due to the fact that i can download 7.5MB/s from it
<guaqua> s/i/he
<LeeJunFan> guaqua: MB or Mb?
<guaqua> bytes
<LeeJunFan> guaqua: holy crap, must be nice.
<guaqua> took me 2 minutes to download the update packages from edgy to feisty :)
<LeeJunFan> that's about as fast as most notebook hd's can write :)
<guaqua> :S
<guaqua> i think my hd had a hard time too
<LeeJunFan> I keep a local mirror of i386 on my external HD for the systems I work on that have ubuntu.
<guaqua> that works aswell
<Tm_T> guaqua: slap me if/when there's some changes ;)
<guaqua> Tm_T: i'm trying to keep an eye on the repos
<Tm_T> I got qt
<fdoving> Tm_T: my patch to hide those evil messages from apt made it into feisty apt :)
<Tm_T> fdoving: oh, good, very good, now it's behind switch right?
<fdoving> it's one of the debug options.
<fdoving> you can pass it as an switch if you use -o
<Riddell> kwwii: -> #ubuntu-meeting if you're around
<Tm_T> fdoving: ok, good
<Tm_T> fdoving: and thanks
<guaqua> Tm_T: which repo did you use?
<Tm_T> guaqua: archive srraight
<Tm_T> agh, well, no mirrors
* Tm_T cant type today
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't be there at the meeting, sorry... is that over ?
<Tonio_> and if so, any log available ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's over, log in the usual place
<Riddell> Tonio_: 1) is your travel sorted  2) register for meeting on launchpad  3) any comments or suggestions for agenda items
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh and are you handling kdebluetooth?
<Tonio_> grmpf........ I'm getting disconnected every 10 minutes since yesterday.....
<kwwii> Tonio_: file a bug :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: haha :)
<Tonio_> that's my isp..... it sucks......
<Riddell> I got a grumpy letter from my ISP yesterday, seems I'm using too much bandwidth and they're going to restrict my usage
<guaqua> you don't have a consumer connection?
<kwwii> Tonio_: I thought you had the amazing internet/tv connection
<Riddell> guaqua: I have a cheap connection
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh well, DarkShock is using dialup? :/
<manchicken> Riddell: Did they specify what an appropriate level of usage is?
<Tm_T> though he's more just codemonkey ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: that changed when I leaved my appartment ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: but I'll rechange and will resubscribe to that isp :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch........
<guaqua> Riddell: sounds like the kind of deal you get for cheap...someone can actually impose limits afterwards without consulting
<Riddell> manchicken: nothing so useful, they also said they're restricting my download speed at peak hours but didn't say what those hours were
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Do you have a contract?
<Riddell> manchicken: they finished by saying that if I happen to want to change providers they're cool with that despite my contract :)
<manchicken> Wow.
<manchicken> Did they say how much bandwidth you were using?
* Tm_T wonders what warez-base Riddell is running there
<guaqua> i'd like to know what is that magical limit :S
<Riddell> manchicken: nope
<Tm_T> anyway, bedtime ->
<Riddell> Tm_T: these things called ISOs
<Tm_T> Riddell: you criminal! :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Interesting.  If you find out what that limit is, I would be curious :)
<Tm_T> goodnight etc -> ->
<kwwii> it's all that pr0n
<manchicken> Nice.
<kwwii> kilt-fetish-pr0n
<manchicken> Wow.
<kwwii> and with the amazingly un-witty comment, time for sleep
<Riddell> [ade] : allow me to reassure you we normally talk about sensible things here
<manchicken> [ade] : Don't you believe it.
<[ade] > i can imagine
<Riddell> [ade] : 1) is your travel sorted  2) register for meeting on launchpad  3) any comments or suggestions for agenda items
<Riddell> was about what we discussed
<Riddell> [ade] , Tonio: topics I have are http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/uds-subjects
* [ade]  would choke manchicken if not for the innuendo
<[ade] > (1) no (2) what's that? (3) i will read the log
<kwwii> hehe, he knows me! I am only like this 50% of the time
<Riddell> [ade] : 2) is https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla/+attend
<Riddell> Tonio_: your travel sorted?
<Riddell> jjesse: what are you doing in the last week of october?
<jjesse> Riddell: last week of october?  nothing yet? should i schedule something?
<Riddell> jjesse: come along to UDS
<jjesse> is that the one in sevilla or the one for feisty +2?
<Riddell> it's for feisty+2
<Riddell> it's east coast of your continent
<jjesse> oh nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: not at the moment, I'll do that toonight
<jjesse> Riddell: i'll plan on it
<jjesse> eastern northern america
<jjesse> is feisty +2 the next long term support or has that not been discussed?
<Riddell> likely is
<jjesse> ok making dinner
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds nice, what I wanted to discuss is already there....
<Riddell> hmm, where are the irc logs anyway?
<Tonio_> a few other things in mind but they don't deserve a meeting, we'll discuss that there ;)
<Lure> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Riddell> Lure: nothing there for ubuntu-meeting
<Lure> Riddell: you just need to wait a bit
<Lure> Riddell: or it is above your isp cap ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-current.html
<Riddell> mm, so it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: you are going by train ? how long is that ?
<[ade] > the agent booked a flight out of amsterdam at 8:10 am, where the first train gets in to amsterdam at 8:01; i'm waiting for a reply from them now, will probably end up taking the train after all.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-27
<Riddell> Tonio_: long time
<Riddell> Tonio_: about 16 hours paris to madrid, anther two or three to sevilla
<[ade] > 24 hours even for me, and i think 27 for riddell (guessing times edb-london-brussel)
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch......... I'll probably consider plane then ;)
<Riddell> but I have a good book and good company (especially so if sebas and [ade]  come along)
<Riddell> Tonio_: fine, just have a good excuse for your children when they ask why the planet is all dead!
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason not to take the plane I might know ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: indeed, I should consider train then.......
<Riddell> no airport hassle, nice snooze on the way, planet earth survives
<Riddell> get to see a bit of paris and madrid
<Riddell> let me know if you want my times so you can try and book the same trains
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup that'd be nice
<Tonio_> just contacted dione@eyas, I'll re-email to ask for train
<Riddell> e-mailed
<Tonio_> Riddell: eventually, should I ask for the same train than you ? if you already have the train number...
<[ade] > train is 2x as expensive as flying
<[ade] > that's an issue.
<Tonio_> Riddell: will canonical accept train then ?
<[ade] > i made the mistake of asking, don't you do the same
<[ade] > !bedtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bedtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<giangy> mh
<giangy> I upgraded to the latest qt put into feisty
<giangy> and I have *something* broken
<Riddell> giangy: upgrade kdelibs and kde-style-polyester too
<giangy> Riddell: well, 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9
<giangy> is the latest version available in my rep
<giangy> it.archive.*
<giangy> Riddell: ok, changed to en.* :)
<Tonio__> another disconnection :'(
<Tonio__> Riddell: thanks for the infos, I'll go with eyas and train then
<naught101> did anyone else notice that the laptop in the corner of this picture is running windowsXP?
<naught101> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<manchicken> digiKam is by far the coolest program available for digital photo management.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: did you make it to your meeting? :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, most of it :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: then went back to sleep
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sexy UK accent wasn't enough to keep you awake? :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it was over IRC
<Hobbsee> and i sent the phonecall to voicemail
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, you have kdmtheme installed right? could you confirm something for me? In System Settings -> Appearance -> KDM Theme Manager has no Administrator Mode button
<Jucato> hahah!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: uh, correct
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> seems like my "patch" to re-include Launch Feedback in System Settings hasn't been applied yet either... :)
<Hobbsee> seems os
<Hobbsee> not sure what's happening
* Jucato will poke Tonio and _StefanS_ later...
<yuriy> Jucato: yeah i can confirm that too (from trying it earlier)
<Jucato> hi yuriy! :)
<Hobbsee> could we make strigi work with kde help stuff, so that we dont need the htdig?
<[ade] > Hobbsee: i think that's the plan for kde4 at least
<Hobbsee> [ade] : true.
<Jucato> [ade]  is in here? wow!! O.O
<[ade] > yes, your favorite "linux sucks" kde person :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> as long as it's not "kde sucks", it's fine by me :D
<Jucato> hm.. "kde sucks" sounds like one of those, what do you call 'em? oxymorons? :D
<[ade] > i was thinking in the shower that i need to read up on kubuntu terminology -- i usually just let sebas update my kubuntu laptop.
<[ade] > "kde sucks" is on the front page of kde-apps.org
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> lol never noticed :D
* Jucato wants a shirt like what aseigo was wearing in the pic on his blog...
<giangy> 'morning
<Hobbsee> heya
<Riddell> ug
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> soar throat
<ajmitch> hi Riddell
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<hunger> Is qt3 fixed now?
<Jucato> yesh
<hunger> Great, thanks!
<Jucato> all's fine here. (thank you Riddell)
<Riddell> phew
<Jucato> hunger: if you're talking about the KDE styles
<hunger> Jucato: I am.
<Jucato> ah ok. then the updates I got 10 hours ago fixed those
<Jucato> (hello Plastik and Polyester!)
<Jucato> oh btw, Riddell, got claydoh's email?
<Riddell> Jucato: "Kubuntu DVD link pointss to Ubuntu's image file"?
<Jucato> yep
<Riddell> should be fixed
<Jucato> ah kool :)
* Jucato now waits for Tonio_ and _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> what ?
<Jucato> oh krap why _StefanS_ hehe sorry :)
<Jucato> no nothing for you today :D
<_StefanS_> heh ok
<Jucato> oh oh now I remember :D
<Jucato> _StefanS_: remember the modified kde-systemsettings.menu?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah yep
<Jucato> just wondering where it ended up :)
<_StefanS_> well I think I gave it to Tonio_
* Jucato just double checking on some System Settings stuff
<_StefanS_> cant remember really
<Jucato> aah. ok 2 points to ask Tonio :D
<_StefanS_> lemme check my history
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ok. thanks. sorry for bothering
<kwwii> erm, what happened to my feisty? I wake up this morning and the style is gone ;-(
<kwwii> where oh where is polyester?
<hunger> kwwii: Update Qt.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> update again.
<hunger> kwwii: Yesterday a bad one caused that problem for me, too. Jucato reports that it is fixed in the newest update.
* hunger thinks .Net style is really freightening.
<_StefanS_> hunger: and ugly.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: Tm_T thinks differently :D
<Riddell> it's not dotnet style
<kwwii> brb, restarting kde
<kwwii> much better, thanks :-)
<kwwii> so what does everyone think of the color scheme?
<kwwii> it is getting kinda late in the game, so if anything should be changed say so now or forever hold your peace
<hunger> kwwii: The only thing I'd like to see would be for the buttons on the side of the konqui sidebar and in kdevelop to look more like tabs.
<hunger> active tabs have a blue bar, those buttons are just darker when active.
<kwwii> hunger: I can see that point....but unfortunately unless it is a simple artwork problem I cannot change anything in that respect
<hunger> kwwii: Apart from that the current style looks really nice to me.
<rbrunhuber> Since yesterdays update my kde has cde as widget style, anyone else?
<Riddell> update kdelibs too
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Normally I always do a aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Seems I updated before kdelibs hit the repo. So i missed this update.
<Tonio__> hi guys
<giangy> hi Tonio_
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey giangy, Jucato, Hobbsee ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: are you free for 2 System Settings questions? :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> Tonio_: ok. 1st would be a bug: the Administrator Mode button is missing in the KDM Theme Manager module in System Settings
<Tonio_> let me look
<Tonio_> true......
* Jucato just noticed last night...
<Tonio_> hum........ strange, works in kcontrol.....
<Jucato> yeah
<Tonio_> probably need to ping _Sime_ concerning this..... I don't know if there is a difference in the way systemsettings deals with that
<Tonio_> _Sime_ or sebas I'd say....
<Tonio_> Jucato: can be due to one thing : It is in a subsection
<Jucato> if it matters at all, when I sort of modified kde-systemsettings.menu to include it in the Advanced tab, the button was there
<Tonio_> lemme test
<Jucato> ah yeah... when I did the above, it was a separate module
<Tonio_> let's put it under appearance and see
<Tonio_> Jucato: note that in kcontrol too it is under a subsection : sysadmin
<Jucato> Tonio_: ah I meant that when I modified the .menu file, I just put it on the same level as the Login Manager, not under a sub-section
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's i
<Tonio_> it
<Tonio_> Jucato: can you report a systemettigns ug concerning this ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: systemsettings should deal with the admin switch in subsections
<Jucato> in LP right?
* Jucato bugs
<Tonio_> Jucato: wait : just test network config : works there for samba....
<Tonio_> strange.........
<Jucato> hm..
<Tonio_> try share, sorry
<Jucato> what did you patch to put kdmtheme under Appearance? the .desktop file?
<Tonio_> Jucato: in appearance, try font installer, you can switch to admin
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah the desktop file
<Tonio_> kdmtheme.desktop
<Tonio_> so fontinstaller works in appearance/appearance
<Jucato> really weird... :/
<Tonio_> kdmtheme doesn't
<Tonio_> but works at the root of the section.......
<Tonio_> weird ;)
<Jucato> btw, is the box with the "Click on Administrator Mode" in kdmtheme too big on your system too?
<Jucato> on mine it takes up half the window
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah, but that's not the reason.....
<Jucato> yeah. totally unrelated :)
* Jucato just mentioned it
<Tonio_> Jucato: button mode is displayed by systemsettings if the kcm file is supposed to use it
<Tonio_> somehow systemsettings misses it......... but why ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: confirming it works with font installer ?
<Tonio_> same subsection appearance
<Jucato> yep
<Tonio_> looking at kss code....
<Riddell> ooh, Tonio_, did you do the bluetooth patch?
<Tonio_> ./systemsettings/kcmultiwidget.cpp:             cm.adminmode = true;
<Tonio_> Riddell: previous one yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: no news from allee, and I don't know what is the problem since it perfectly works here
<Tonio_> Riddell: did he told you what needs changing according to him ?
<allee> Tonio_: ?
<Tonio_> allee you talked about that on friday right ?
<Tonio_> allee that the patch I added isn't valid
<allee> Tonio_: uhm, right there was something.
<Tonio_> Jucato: what is strange is this : kss sees that the module needs admin mode, since it displays the admin advertisment
<Tonio_> Jucato: but not the button.....
<Tonio_> and there is only one test in the sources...
<Jucato> yeah... totally strange...
<allee> Tonio_: ah, the test for string PIN: is wrong.  Well, it accepts more or less everything as frist chars instead of insisting on 'PIN:'
<Tonio_> alleewhich test is to be done then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that kss bug is weird ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy looking with me ?
<allee> Tonio_: pastebin the patch?  I've not have it handy
<Jucato> Tonio_: I have another bug for kss later... but probably less important :)
<Tonio_> allee http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/78
<Tonio_> Jucato: what concerns me with that bug is that it can affects more modules
<Jucato> Tonio_: true. luckily it only seems to affect kdmtheme :/
<Tonio_> if(buffer[0] !='P' && buffer[1] !='I' && buffer[2] !='N')
<Tonio_> allee talking about that ?
<allee> Tonio_: ah, one bug is fixed already
<allee> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> what is the problem ?
<allee> Tonio_: AFAIU the pin response should start with 'PIN:'  so if(buffer[0] !='P' && buffer[1] !='I' && buffer[2] !='N')   the s/&&/||/g    Otheriese 'xyN' is also accepted
<allee> Tonio_: and a fputs what's not accepted is good for debugging ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: look with me on ./systemsettings/kcmultiwidget.cpp line 350
<allee> Tonio_: all in all so no big deal.  the test is more tolerant than expected
<Jucato> er I don't have an updated systemsettings source lol :)
<Tonio_> allee well that'll not do much a difference....
<allee> Tonio_: yes.
<Tonio_> allee just wait....
<Tonio_> well that's bluez output, so hard to bind false pincodes
<Tonio_> but we can replace with || I agree.... that's better
<Tonio_> allee fixed patch, testing now
<Tonio_> Jucato: apt-get source kde-systemsettings
<Jucato> yep. almost finished :)
<Tonio_> d->hasRootKCM = true;
<Tonio_> I assume that the button and the mode tests are different
<Jucato> hm...
<Tonio_> Jucato: look line 377 too
<Tonio_> for( ModuleList::Iterator it = m_modules.begin(); it != end; ++it ) {
<Tonio_> this tests seems to respond "false"
<Tonio_> while previous one responds "true"
* Jucato wonders why it's on line 378 for him...
* Jucato is trying hard to make sense of all these.. :(
<Jucato> Tonio_: um... I have to go for a while... bbl :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: hu ?
<Tonio_> 378 lines only ?
<allee> Tonio_: what's the string:  PIN:1234 should pass the '||' test
<rbrunhuber> hi allee
<Tonio_> allee yes it should
<allee> rbrunhuber: hi,  you can come to tonight meeting?
<Tonio_> allee what is the problem ?
<rbrunhuber> allee : Yes I think so, although i do not know where
<allee> rbrunhuber: Bergmannshof
<allee> rbrunhuber: gg:Bergmannshof Muenchen
<allee> Tonio_: add fprintf(stderr, "Wrong passkey format: \"%s\"\n", buffer)  inside the  if(buffer[0] !='P'  ||
<allee> Tonio_: maybe the agent returns 'pin:' ????
<Tonio_> allee I'm sorry but I'm lost, what is the problem exactly ? works here so I don't really understand...
<allee> Tonio_: I'm not sure if one can call it a problem.  Before it was required that the response starts with PIN:   The test in the patch fails to test for it.
<Tonio_> allee that's why the bluez 3.9 patch is different then ;)
<Tonio_> allee did you test connection to a cellphone ?
<Tonio_> works perfectly now
<allee> Tonio_: no bt cell phone :(  As it works for you.  Let's keep it.
<Tonio_> allee I assume thereis a difference in bluez 3.9, but I'll look at its output if you wanna be sure :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: tried several changes in the desktop file but I don't understand....
<Tonio_> Jucato: kss sees that the module allows root extension
<Tonio_> Jucato: and that works while at the root, only fails in a subsection
<Hobbsee> anyone good with physics here?
<ajmitch> depends what you need
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: answers to this assignment.
<ajmitch> what area of physics?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: the textbook is a POS and the course notes arent much better.
<Hobbsee> harmonic motion
<Hobbsee> well, the course notes examples arent actually comparable to the questions we're being given - except for being on the same general subject matter
<ajmitch> ah, fun
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> very.
* ajmitch hasn't dealt with that for years
* Hobbsee notes that her lab partner may well have answers, or similar answers, from last year
<allee> Tonio_: my test was: start  /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin   add xxxx as key and it wrote "PIN:xxxx\n"
<allee> Tonio_: I've pinged Rockman on #kmobiletools.  We'll see what he thinks about it.
* Tonio_ takes his cellphone
<Tonio_> allee confirming it works here.... I've just been prompted by kbluepin and association worked
<Tonio_> putting a false pin code fails, everything is normal
<Tonio_> just tried obex push, works too....
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : Pluetooth works here like a charm but a guy called gpothier still has problems...
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: what kind ?
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : bug 89291 last comment.
<ubotu> Malone bug 89291 in kdebluetooth "Kubuntu Feisty does not ask for bluetooth pin. Pinhelpers seem not to work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89291
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : He is not too precise with his comment
<Tonio_> rbrunhuber: did he restart pin-helper ?
<Tonio_> that's not autorestarted when bluez-utils restarts
<Tonio_> best way is to reboot the computer
<_StefanS_> yea, just give it a "gates"..
<rbrunhuber> Tonio_ : Yeah I already added a comment to another bugreport. I think the debian way to handle this is better.
<rbrunhuber> See here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/89758
<ubotu> Malone bug 89758 in kdebluetooth "bluetooth: passkey-agent ends with /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Jucato> hi Tonio_. just got back... no luck, I guess? :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: problem is weird really....
<Tonio_> kss sees the admin mode, means that the kcm module is valid
<Tonio_> kss deals with adminmode fir fontinst, means that there is no issue with kss :)
<Jucato> but as to why it won't display the button...
<Tonio_> hard to guess what happens.... I'll ping _Sime_ toonight
<Tonio_> Jucato: if we can't find, I'll patch to put it at the root of kss...
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Jucato: it displays the button while at the root, that's the weird part
<Tonio_> I don't see any specific concerning subsections in the code
<Tonio_> any other kcm in subsection works.....
<Jucato> maybe something in kdmtheme's code?
<Tonio_> probably, that looks reasonable opinion
<Tonio_> but what? since it works perfectly in kcontrol ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> maybe one day I'll be able to understand all of kss D
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> some things tend to say the problem is in kss, and other ones tend to prove it is in the kcm module
<Tonio_> 
<Tonio_> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Jucato> you found out what's wrong?
<Tonio_> just found the combinason for "euro" symbol on the mac keyboard ;)
<Jucato> ah lol
<Jucato> roflmao
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe
<Tonio_> Jucato: the mac keyboard is very annoying
* Jucato makes a note not to lol in real life... to avoid looking crazy
<Tonio_> every ascii symbol is accessible
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dont woryr, you already do.
<Tonio_> that's better than on a pc
<Jucato> lol :)
<Tonio_> but lots are hidden since the mac has few buttons compared to a pc
<Tonio_> 
<Tonio_> try to do this with a pc, hard no ? :)
<Tonio_> bt you have to search for the important ones and learn them by hart
<Tonio_> I'm still searching for the "square" symbol
<Jucato> ????????
<Jucato> ? = I don't know how to make :D
<Jucato> heh took me a while to type them lol
<Tonio_> Jucato: look at that !
<Tonio_> |q~
<Tonio_> haha ;)
<Tonio_> macbook pro rocks :)
<Tonio_> and that not copy/pasted :)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> Tonio_: up for another bug? :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: fire away !
<Jucato> 3rd item in bug 60379
<ubotu> Malone bug 60379 in kde-systemsettings "(Kubuntu) KDE system settings list of problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60379
<RockMan> hi
<RockMan> Riddell: ping
<Jucato> Tonio_: I'm guessing what color kss uses there is sort of hardcoded
<RockMan> allee: ah.. ok, sorry, you here too :P
<Riddell> hi RockMan
<Jucato> ciao RockMan (as you used to say :D)
<allee> RockMan: :)
<rbrunhuber> Hi RockMan
<jjesse> monring
<allee> Tonio_: with compose variant the most symbols are easy  compose 'AE',  
<Tonio_> allee: indeed ;)
<allee> assume you don't need them often, otherwise 3 chars for one get annoying
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes but that's more a kde/kcm bug right ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: nope. only happens on System Settings. referring to the color that's used when you mouseover the modules
<Tonio_> only in systemsettings ?
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense........
<Jucato> yep. kcontrol doesn't have a mouseover effect
<Tonio_> Jucato: that talks about selected text right ?
<Tonio_> change the value and open kate
<Tonio_> select some text, will not work
<Jucato> hm...
<Tonio_> that's not only for systemsettings, that's a kde global setting
<Jucato> ok let me try again
<RockMan> Riddell: again, both updated --> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228
<Tonio_> Jucato: confirming ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: trying to... weird... I can't reproduce it here anymore
<Jucato> I mean, mouseover does nothing anymore
<Jucato> must have changed in Feisty?
<Tonio_> Jucato: maybe.....
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/96946
<ubotu> Malone bug 96946 in kdebase "Kde never stores the positions of the icons, and always reorders and disperses thats." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tonio_> what's that bug ?
<Jucato> I guess I'll have to close this one then...
<Jucato> hm..
<Tonio_> where, which program ? what are his persona settings ?
<Jucato> ah! desktop icons
* Jucato notes that MetaMorfoziS has a very hard time speaking in English even in IRC
<Jucato> Tonio_: could you mark bug 96946 as a wishlist? I think el was hoping to have that feature too
<ubotu> Malone bug 96946 in kdebase "Kde never stores the positions of the icons, and always reorders and disperses thats." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96946
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> bug 96945
<ubotu> Malone bug 96945 in kde-systemsettings "Selecting modules using the keyboard in System Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96945
<Jucato> dang... just one bug apart lol
<Tonio_> done :)
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Riddell> RockMan: what's changed?
<RockMan> Riddell: a couple of bugs fixed
<RockMan> Riddell: on error conditions
<Riddell> Tonio_: you able to look at that new bluetooth patch sometime?
<Riddell> RockMan: Tonio_ has been handling these patches, since he can actually test it
<RockMan> ok
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian :D
<bddebian> heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do toonight
<Tonio_> RockMan: path to the new patch please ?
<RockMan> Tonio_: the same as the old
<RockMan> Tonio_: http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/228
<Tonio_> RockMan: perfect thanks, I'll review this toonight
<RockMan> Tonio_: r2 for edgy, r3 for dapper
<RockMan> err.. not dapper, feisty i meant
<RockMan> thanks
<Tonio_> http://www.kmobiletools.org/files/bluez-pin-exec-patch-r3.diff.bz2
<RockMan> yep
<Tonio_> that's the one I added 3 days ago, did it change ?
<RockMan> yes, it changed right now
<Tonio_> RockMan: perfect
<nixternal> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Jucato> moin nixternal!
<nixternal> hola Jucato!
<nixternal> I hit up jsgotangco's old neighborhood last night with a couple of friends, and lets just say, I am feeling it this morning
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> old neighborhood?
<nixternal> we went to a coupld fillipino clubs last night
<Jucato> ooooh
<nixternal> heh, I still can't spell filipino to save my life
* Jucato holds a knife at nixternal's throat... "Spell it right, or you die!"
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> dude, I didn't think filipinos could really drink, as I don't drink so I figured to be evenly matched
<Jucato> hahah! :D
<nixternal> dude, 2 of these funky drinks they had, I was done
<nixternal> that was a blast though last night. one of my buddies is a local comedian, so he had me rolling the whole night
* Jucato makes his way into -motu, to follow nixternal :D
<Jucato> hm.... where to start where to start... :/
* Jucato writes down questions to ask -motu and/or kubuntu people like Hobbsee or nixternal or Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: start here :)
<Hobbsee> well, start anywhere
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> MOTU stuff seems to have lots of documentation... a bit overwhelming :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure how good all of it is, either :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you're going to do a new package, or work with merging (when feisty+1 opens) or what?
<Jucato> btw, if I'm any indication of "an absolute packaging noob", the packaging guide leaves out a few details and sort of presumes some previous knowledge.. :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: mostly new packages
<Hobbsee> Jucato: patches welcome :P
* Jucato hasn't really looked into/thought about upstream
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right
<Jucato> patches to?
<Hobbsee> the packaging guide
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> well, how can I make patches if I don't know what the contents should be :)
<Jucato> but maybe a slower, more in-depth reading of the guide will yield better fruits
<Hobbsee> wasnt suggesting that you did that while you were still trying to understand it :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you seen the KDE 3/4 guide on setting up a development system? you know, checking out from SVN and building KDE from source and stuff?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: a hwile ago, yeah
<Jucato> ah sure, I'll try to contribute later when I figure it all out :)
<Jucato> does Kubuntu have something similar? or do we all just use pbuilder, chroot, debootstrap stuff? I mean, on KDE, using that guide, you build KDE from source, then when needed, apply patches and just re-make the appropriate module... how do we do it on Kubuntu?
<Jucato> (whew! that was a lot...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, if you want to compile stuff cleanly, then you'll need to use pbuilder
<Hobbsee> pbuilder == nicer form of chroot
<Jucato> hm... let me try to get this right: pbuilder will give you a clean environment, just like a new install or a different user?
<Hobbsee> when you want to apply a patch, you grab the source from the archive (apt-get source foo), cd into foo, make your changes (whether that be directly inside debian, or creating a patch, dumping it into debian/patches, so it patches the rest of the source as it builds), then build it in your pbuilder, then install the binary it gives you
<Hobbsee> yep.  every single time
<Hobbsee> (assuming you dont pass it a couple of fairly obvious flags)
<manchicken> WOW!  For the first time in weeks knetworkmanager started up on its own without needing to be kill -15'ed and restarted!!!
<manchicken> I'm so happy.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: woo!
* Hobbsee still has to kill it occasionally
* Hobbsee does start with a presaved session though
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah... so install the package you made... so it will sort of overwrite the default package? no way to have 2 versions installed at the same time? I mean from the KDE guide, everything happens on a different user, even installations, so you can have your distro's kde and your own modified/patched kde
<Jucato> sorry if I'm comparing too much w/ the KDE guide... I got to it first :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes.  standard apt/dpkg behaviour
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's fine - it's great that youv'e got something to reference it off
<Jucato> ah.. so in a sense, at least on Kubuntu, you really need to have 2 installations...
<Hobbsee> no.  most of hte time you dont actually want to install the binary
<Hobbsee> or if you do, you also want that fix to go to the archives, so it's moot - you get the update a bit quicker than everyone else does
<Jucato> ah so how will you test that the binary?
<Hobbsee> if it's for testing if it installs, you can test it inside pbuilder.
<jjesse> good mroning
<Jucato> moin jjesse
<Hobbsee> if you want to test it out on your system, then yeah, you need to install it with dpkg -i
<Jucato> ah so testing if it will work (not just install) really is risky :)
<Hobbsee> well, you will be using your version, yes.  you can downgrade to the repo version though (go to /var/cache/apt/archives and install the repo'd version of the app with dpkg -i)
* Jucato wonders if he should be asking this in -motu though... but probably better to start here first :)
<Jucato> ah.
<Hobbsee> for the most part, you're fixing errors in the source - typos, wrong deps, etc.
<Hobbsee> you dont need to usually test if the program still works, on that basis
<Hobbsee> well, often
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> either's fine
<Jucato> Hobbsee: thanks for your time (considering what time it is) :)
<jjesse> moin Jucato
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :D no problems
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there are more people on -motu who can explain, i guess
<Jucato> true... but like any first time thing, I'm scared of being eaten :D
* Jucato looks into Mentors and School too
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but since I'm planning to work on packing stuff that aren't in the repos yet, the "fixing errors" will probably be the least of my worries... building it for Kubuntu will probably be my major problem :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they dont bite
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true.  you'll have lots of trouble getting the thing to actually build first
<Jucato> ah this will be an exciting month
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato adds -motu to his autojoin
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: in bug 73480 you have made a comment that it was fixed in feisty, can you mark this bug as fixed/released then
<Jucato> hehe I'll start bothering you guys there too. prepare for it :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 73480 in kdepim "Problems with manual in KHelpCenter" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73480
<Jucato> (you too zakame :P)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it is.  the upstream task is different, i cant change that
<jjesse> oih ok
<Hobbsee> jjesse: that'll change when upstream closes their bug
<Hobbsee> jjesse: see the kdepim task is closed?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: oh i understandd
<zakame> buwahahaha
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato sort of wants to get an idea of how devs setup their systems and do dev work...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mostly in pbuilder
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> so if SVN is KDE's... um... "tool", Kubuntu's is pbuilder...
<Hobbsee> svn is more similar to bzr, or apt-get source
<Hobbsee> Jucato: pbuilder is probably closer to kdesvn-build
<Jucato> ah
<zakame> Jucato: {d,s}chroots, pbuilder, pbuilders within chroots
<Jucato> hm... :)
<Hobbsee> zakame: pbuilders within chroots?  now that's getting nasty...
<Jucato> treading on new territory... gotta be careful :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i dont think you'd ever ask questions like the one just in #ubuntu-devel nwo
<Hobbsee> so you should be right :)
<Hobbsee> [00:48]  <cypher1> is Qt associated with KDE ?
<Hobbsee> [00:49]  <Hobbsee> ....
<Hobbsee> [00:50]  <StevenK> In as much as as GTK+ is associated with Gnome.
<Jucato> eek :)
<Jucato> hm... does that mean I have to add #ubuntu-devel to my channels to? :/
<Hobbsee> nah
<Hobbsee> they are a bit stricter in there
<Jucato> someday maybe... but no need for now I think :)
<Hobbsee> i mean, you'd get away with the above question in -motu - but in -devel....
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> well, he's just acheived idiot-of-the-day status, i think
<Jucato> hahah :D
* Jucato would never barge in like that...
<Hobbsee> he didnt barge in, i dont think
<Jucato> ah ok
<Hobbsee> although a lot now do.   not sure why
* Hobbsee notse that she's reviewed his packages before, and thought he had more clue than that
<Jucato> ah thought he was a newcomer :D
<Hobbsee> doesnt appear to be
<Jucato> getting ready for bed? :D
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> hm... I think I should too... in an hour or so :D
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> it's 1am here
* Hobbsee *has* to get to uni on time, or close to it, tomorrow
<Jucato> oh goodie, you're back to +2 hours away from me :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<danimo> heya
<danimo> some recent update broke kde styles entirely :(
<rbrunhuber> danimo: Here too, but made an update again and all was fixed...
<Jucato> oops missed that question.. sorry danimo
<danimo> Jucato: hmm?
<Jucato> yeah, the latest update fixed it
<rbrunhuber> cde style looks really ugly...
<danimo> didn't propagate yet
<danimo> ack
<Jucato> hm.... I got the updates more than 12 hours ago
<rbrunhuber> made the update with de mirror around noon....
<danimo> not on de.archive yet however
<rbrunhuber> danimo must have a look again, maybe i switched once more to official mirror because of slow de mirror
<danimo> ah, got the updates
<rbrunhuber> danimo : got them from de or official mirror?
<danimo> de
<rbrunhuber> and they got the packages just now?
<danimo> yepp
<danimo> seems like it
<danimo> didn't have them two hours ago
<rbrunhuber> danimo: seems this is your choice slow downloadrates at upgrade or slow updates...
<danimo> yay!
<cypher1> is not there a Qt C++ UI compiler in the repos ?
<cypher1> i can see a Qt Java UI compiler (juic) but not a C++ one
<Riddell> cypher1: ?  I gave you the answer, and as I said it's a question for #kubuntu
<cypher1> Riddell, sorry i just replaced ubuntu with kubuntu in the devel channel
<Riddell> cypher1: as the topic of #ubuntu-devel says, these channels aren't for support developing on ubuntu
<cypher1> Riddell, ok!
<Jucato> heh :)
* Jucato held his breath
<glatzor> Riddell: hi, the contact person of the KDE translators informed me that adpet would still not make use of any translations
<glatzor> Riddell: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/47181
<ubotu> Malone bug 47181 in adept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<Riddell> glatzor: ok, added to my TODO
* glatzor hugs Riddell
<glatzor> Riddell: this bug causes a lot of trouble in the German KDE community
<Riddell> uh oh
<mhb> Riddell: hey!
<mhb> Riddell: you promised me ages ago that you're gonna take a look at that! :o)
<Riddell> mhb: mm, I know, sorry, todo list is too long at the moment
<mhb> Riddell: this one should be trivial, though
<mhb> Riddell: just change the catalogues my patch is pointing to
<Riddell> mhb: which patch?
<mhb> Riddell: the one I sent you for fixing this bug before
<mhb> Riddell: you told me to name the common catalogue "libadept" or something but no such thing appeared for Feisty in Rosetta
<mhb> Riddell: patch called kubuntu_03_translation_catalogues.diff for adept
<Tonio_> Riddell: just received an email from claire
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to go by plane as the price difference with train is way to high...
<Tonio_> :(
<Riddell> mhb: ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<fdoving> what was the default kwin style in edgy?
<Riddell> fdoving: crystal, same as feisty
<[ade] > Tonio_: that's a general problem, yes
* [ade]  and sebas are arriving seville 0:20 on the 6th (which gives roughly 6 hrs sleep before the beginning of the meeting)
<Riddell> [ade] : how are you travelling?
<[ade] > flying amsterdam - seville (direct)
<Tonio_> [ade] : indeed, hard to convince people to think ecology when train is twice as expensive and 6 times longer
<Tonio_> :(
<PhinnFort> is the konsole-alpha (which allows real transparency in Konsole) planned to be included in feisty's version of konsole?
<PhinnFort> *patch
<Riddell> nope
<PhinnFort> :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may needyour help toonight....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have an interview for a job tomorrow and they want an english motivation letter
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you help correcting it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the job is so nice! IT manager for Amazon France
<Tonio_> I don't want to miss this one !
<Riddell> Tonio_: not sure, I'm ill and need to go to bed
* [ade]  will help if possible (check if i'm active on irc)
<Riddell> Tonio_: try nixternal or jjesse if I'm not around
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll finish the bluez patching once and for all toonight
<jjesse> whats up?
<jjesse> Tonio_:  what is the questioN?
<giangy> Tonio_: good luck :)
<Riddell> jjesse: nothing yet
<jjesse> oh ok
<Tonio_> jjesse: no question, but motivation letter to write
<giangy> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20070326-1.txt mh :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-28
<Tonio_> RockMan: bluez-utils uploaded, thanks again for the patch
<RockMan> Tonio_: np, thank you about maintaining it
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> let's write that english motibation letter......
<Tonio_> I can't fail at tomorrow's interview....
<Tonio_> need that job!
<RockMan> good luck then :P
<besonen_mobile2> kubuntu ignores leading underscores when viewing alphabetically sorted directory listings.  is this a k/ubuntu'ism?  how can i change this?
<besonen_mobile2> i'm using 7.04
<Tm_T> oh crap
<Riddell> besonen_mobile2: no, shouldn't be
<Tm_T> sorry 'bout that
<besonen_mobile2> Riddell:  can you verify with one of your boxes?
<LongPointyStick> http://shinyblue.net/safelyRemove/
<LongPointyStick> neat!
* LongPointyStick wishes cimmo would understand that we're *not* backporting new packages to edgy.
<claydoh> neat but I can't get the scripts :(
* claydoh was just looking at it himself
<LongPointyStick> same here
<LongPointyStick> although i'm on a windows machine
<claydoh> http://shinyblue.net/fdl/
<claydoh> we just got new windows POS software at the restaurant, an we now have msoffice :(
<claydoh> just as I got everyone using OOo
<besonen_mobile2> claydoh:  surreptitious sabotage
<besonen_mobile2> then swoop in with a foss solution
<claydoh> well, all my docs are NOT in any ms format, so for my 2 spreadsheets and text files it still opens OOo
<claydoh> but I may have to convert the sheets as now all 16 stores have the same software... :(
<claydoh> couldn't get the district mgr to understand OOo in terms of usability, etc and that its not 'freeware'
<claydoh> Hmmmmm
<LongPointyStick> heh
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: i can help wiht english-based stuff, if i'm here
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: ready to read my resume then ?
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: accepting dcc ?
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: email should be gone tomorrow 8 am..... not much time to get something perfect ;)
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: :(
<Tonio_> jjesse: any moment to review my resume in english ?
<jjesse> sure
<Tonio_> I need to email it tomorrow 8 am...
<jjesse> jjesse@iserv.net
<Riddell> Tonio_: for one thing, it's called a CV
<jjesse> is that curriculum vitale? or however that's spelled?
<Tm_T> Vitae
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? I always heard "rsum"
<jjesse> it depends on where you are from
<Tonio_> at least that's the way the american guys I worked with called it....
<Tonio_> so CV for the UK and resume for the US ?
<Tm_T> even we finnish people talk about CV
<jjesse> US is resume i know that
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're ill, should go to bed ! ^_^
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<Tm_T> anyone like to buy me a flights to aKademy ?
<Tonio_> jjesse: I'm unsure about the way I described a few things.... that's pretty complicated in fact
<Tonio_> hard to do it in french sometimes, so in english........
<Tonio_> same problem with the motivation letter.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: too ill to sleep
<jjesse> Tonio_: don't worry i'll look at it and my wife edits resumes as well, so we can help you out :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the worst case :(
<Tonio_> jjesse: 3 am here in france, and I have to wake up at 7 to send the email, FYI ;)
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok
<Tm_T> Tonio_: 0350 here and should wake up before 8
<Tonio_> I'd like to sleep at least 2 hours since I have a phone interview in english with the europe IT manager...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hard isn't it ? ;)
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok, did you send it ?
<Tonio_> jjesse: yes
<Tm_T> Tonio_: sleeping? yes it is
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe
<Tm_T> prolly fall asleep 0750
<Tm_T> as usual
<jjesse> Tonio_: i still haven't received it
<Tm_T> will see shrink (?) and do training contract tomorrow, err, I mean today
<jjesse> Tonio_: checked my spam filter as well and its not there
<Tonio_> jjesse: better solution just a second
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/Anthony %20Mercatante%20(CV-EN).pdf
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/Anthony%20Mercatante%20(CV-EN).pdf
<Tonio_> I'm unsure of the use of "domains" at the beginning
<jjesse> ok reading it right now
<Riddell> check capitalisation of vmware
<Riddell> also every book I've read says CVs should be 2 pages long
<jjesse> agreed
<Riddell> DosScript?
<Tonio_> hum, that can be different depending the countries
<jjesse> definietly need to remove mcdonalds
<Tonio_> Riddell: 10 pages CV is acceptable in france
<jjesse> not relevant
<Tonio_> jjesse: agree on that point
<Riddell> "Protocols" section lacks capitalisation
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes dosscript exists hehe ;) I've done pretty big things with it
<Riddell> "Detailed capabilities" not in title case
<Riddell> what is a system engineer?
<jjesse> is there a reason that you includ protocols?
<Riddell> "System administrator" lacks capital
<Tonio_> jjesse: not any, but that's recommended (in france....)
<Riddell> jjesse: maybe he's a keen user of netcat :)
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok, you are applying for a job in france correct?
<Riddell> I'd include servers rather than protocols
<Tonio_> jjesse: true
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds better you're right
<Riddell> what's GPOs?
<Tonio_> group policy object, in active directory
<Tonio_> ldap concept
<Riddell> no space before colons
<jjesse> Tonio_: the one part that is hard to read is the whole "elaboration...."
<Riddell> "american" people deserve a capital
<jjesse> Tonio_: what is computer parck management?
<Tonio_> park
<jjesse> yeah park
<Tonio_> hum, jjesse know what is OCS inventory ?
<Tonio_> or parkline ?
<jjesse> i've heard the term berfore
<Riddell> Employe is spelt wrong (but remove that section as said)
<Tonio_> those are tools to manage your "park" I'm unsure or the term
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup removed
<Riddell> McDonald's is also spelt wrong
<jjesse> but he is removing that
<Riddell> what's Sharkology?
<Tonio_> recommended to keep that in france (shows your skills at working a lot hehe)
<Tonio_> Riddell: science of sharks
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I wasn't an informatician, I'd be a shark expert ;)
<Tonio_> that my big passion in life
<Riddell> nothing about it in wikipaedia
<Tonio_> http://www.sharkology.com/
<Riddell> I'd recommend against making up words except that this is a US company and they do that a lot
<Tonio_> Riddell: needs to be created
<jjesse> have we got it down to 2 pages yet?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a real word, but very specific, so pretty unknown
<Riddell> the whole thing looks like it has too much spacing in it
<Tonio_> jjesse: no but that's not a problem
<Riddell> also it has no prose in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup, that's a cv, not a motivation letter
<jjesse> in a CV do you include an objective portion of it?
<jjesse> i know when i wrote my last resume i incldued an objective
<Tonio_> jjesse: nope, but as I say expectations are different depending the country....
<Riddell> a paragraph or two saying who you are, how hard you work and what a lot of experience you have is a good idea
<Riddell> yes, objectives are a US thing in general
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the purpose of the motivation letter
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
* jjesse is learning things tonigth
<jjesse> that's the best part of working a group like this, i'm always learning something
<Tonio_> appart from the capitals issue etc.... is that correct ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: references?
<jjesse> or are those included on the motiviation letter?
<Riddell> could be, so long as they're somewhere
<jjesse> agreed they need to be
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you mean by "references" ?
<Riddell> "motivation letter" sounds like a suspiciously US thing too.  Covering letter in normal language
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<jjesse> i've never heard of a motivation letter i thought it was a european thing
<jjesse> in america we call them cover letters
<Riddell> Tonio_: people to contact to say what a good worker you are and how hard you work for your 35 hours
<Riddell> maybe it's just the french who need motivation :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :) I never worked less than 50 hours a week
<Tonio_> sometimes 60, 70...
<Riddell> 50 hours!  they should have laws against that sort of thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a legen, a very few people are really working 35 hours
<Tonio_> mostly governement employees
<jjesse> grin i'm a consultant now so i don't work more hours then people will pay me to work
<Riddell> ah, Chirac's boys :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup ;)
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok i have to go pick up the dog, i think it looks good w/ the capitalization changes and make sure spellings are correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: the 35 hours problem is that only the people who previously worked only 39 now work 35..... nonsense
<jjesse> Tonio_: don't know for sure because i'm not used to CVs
<Tonio_> jjesse: is "expertise domains" correct ?
<Tonio_> I'm unsure about this
<Riddell> E-mail has a capital
<jjesse> hmm thinking
<jjesse> what do you want expertise domains to mean?  things you are an expert in?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah capitals is a illness for me.... french generally don't capitalize anything ;)
<Tonio_> things I am expert in
<jjesse> thinking....
<jjesse> wife and i think that proficient in: instaed of expertise domains
<jjesse> and group them all together
<nixternal> hallo
<Tonio_> yeah, but "proficient in" as a title is a bit strange no ?
<jjesse> hiya nixternal we are proofing Tonio_'s CV
<nixternal> woohoo
<jjesse> a bit, but both of us can understand it better
<Tonio_> nixternal: need an english one, which scares me a bit ;)
<nixternal> I am doing my C++ homework, and reading from a file into arrays, and then ignoring is killing me :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: the guy reading the CV is german :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: so maybe expertise domains is okay
<jjesse> nixternal: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/Anthony%20Mercatante%20(CV-EN).pdf
<Tonio_> that didn't shock riddell btw
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok
<Riddell> my CV just uses "Computer Skills"
<Riddell> your phrase sounds overly corporate, but maybe that's not a bad thing
<jjesse> ok time to go get the dog
<jjesse> be back in a bit
<jjesse> i hope i was helpful
* Riddell beds
<Tonio_> nite Riddell, and thanks for the help
<nixternal> hehe, 1995-2000 Mickey D's
<nixternal> or is that something different
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah when I was a student..... hard moments ;)
<Tonio_> but I met my girlfriend there, so it's okay :)
<nixternal> I got fired from there in 1989 because I wouldn't mop or sweep up a mess the boss made
<nixternal> I didn't even work 1 day
<Tonio_> nixternal: ouch that's hard !
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> nixternal: I insulted everyone there 20 times at least, when under pressure never got fired :)
<nixternal> haha
<Tonio_> even the boss
<Tonio_> he just went here at a hard moment and started pissing off everyone
<Tonio_> I just said him something like "now, shut the f*ck up, and move your ass over there !"
<Tonio_> never got fired ;) French labour laws are nice sometimes :)
<nixternal> lol
<Tonio_> but the boss was a pretty nice guy too I must say
<Tonio_> he considered that was due to stress and that's it
<nixternal> I have never been so lucky
<Tonio_> nixternal: any suggestion to improve the cv ?
<nixternal> get "Protocols" to post ont he first page if possible, leaving hte 2nd for your Professional Experience
<nixternal> see, I know in the US, you don't want to have more than 2 pages unless you are an executive, but I don't know how it is there
<nixternal> I don't even know if I have an old CV/Resume lying around
<Tonio_> nixternal: protocols has been changed to "servers" section
<Tonio_> detailing the apps in use depending the protocol (http -> apache1/2, lighttpd IIS) etc...
<Tonio_> nixternal: the targeted job is executive :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: IT manager for amazon france
<nixternal> nice
<Tonio_> nixternal: could be ;)
<Tonio_> in france, people generally tell not to go over 2 pages too, but I never had any problems using 3 pages
<Tonio_> a friend of mine has a 10 pages CV, no pb too :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: smtp;553 5.3.0 Rejected by Iserv RBL - 84.96.92.61
<Tonio_> jjesse: you'll never get the mail.....
<Tonio_> jjesse: which rbl list is that ?
<Tm_T> I have never done real CV and that would be hard to do
<nixternal> I need to work on mine
<nixternal> it is sad, my last one was done when I worked for the evil empire
<Tonio_> nixternal: microsoft ?
<nixternal> yup
<Tonio_> nixternal: I refused to work for them twice
<nixternal> Sun Solaris admin of all things
<Tonio_> first time was to be VIP tech support (could have meet bill....)
<Tonio_> second time was last year, refused to go there as a contractor
<nixternal> I actually liked working there, and the money was great
<nixternal> vorian: you lost?
<nixternal> ;p
<vorian> nixternal, that hurt my feelings :(
* nixternal points out that there is GNOME infiltration
<nixternal> hahah vorian
<vorian> ah!
<nixternal> you have been had
<vorian> I'm broadening my horizons nixternal :)
<nixternal> them GNOME people are coming in trying to get the secrets!
<vorian> I'm testing kubuntu ISO's actually :)
<nixternal> while(de == gnome){ /ignore $*;}
<nixternal> here is one for you
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> I have recently noticed that Samba does not work for me anymore
<vorian> thanks
<Tonio_> nixternal: there is no reason that working for MS would be worse than with another company
<nixternal> I worked for the US evil empire as well, AT&T. Now that job stunk, and was controlled by the mafia
<Tonio_> ouch........
<Tonio_> nixternal: no ibm in the past too ?
<nixternal> a bunch of evil empires
<Tonio_> nixternal: you should anticipate this time, go google ;)
<nixternal> Tonio_: funny you should ask, I worked in their data center with one of their partners
<nixternal> and they had the nerve to fire me because I wanted to take a week off and visit with my daughter
<Tonio_> nixternal: who never worked for ibm ? :)
<Tonio_> I did too but that's not on the cv
<Tonio_> too short to be documented...
<Tonio_> 3 times 3 weeks, for short consulting things
<nixternal> I didn't work directly for IBM, but I got to enjoy their massive datacenter
<Tonio_> nixternal: can be impressive indeed :)
<nixternal> their datacenter was awesome
<Tonio_> nixternal: biggest one I saw was in paris
<Tonio_> 10k servers
<nixternal> biggest one I saw was Walmarts
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Tonio_> how many ?
<Tonio_> 10k 1U servers :) no big machines
<Tm_T> oh man, ksysguard in KDE is lovely <3
<Tonio_> but that's pretty impressive too :)
<nixternal> server amount I don't know, but it is 95% underground
<nixternal> the US government has even asked to use their facility
<nixternal> it is on wikipedia
<Tonio_> nixternal: same in my case :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'd love to see the google one
<Tonio_> probably the biggest on earth
<nixternal> Tonio_: you have to work for Google to see that one
<Tonio_> nixternal: very few people at google even know where it is
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal, Tonio_
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: :)
<nixternal> I interviewed in Mountain View last year, and the tour of the entire facility, never took us anywhere near the data center
<nixternal> the Google data center in Chicago is nice
<Tonio_> nixternal: as I said, most google employees dont know where is the datacenter in fact
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure it isn't in mountain view
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you get that english thing sorted out?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: cv done, now writting the covering letter
<Tonio_> which is easiest since I can find prototypes on the net :)
<Tonio_> easier
<nixternal> bbiaf, I need to get my C++ homework done, unless of course one of you want to finish it for me ;p
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neat :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'll proofread it if you want, that's no problem
<Hobbsee> (and you can give me ideas)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: email please
<Hobbsee> sorry, i descreened just before you spoke
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: employee has two e's
<Hobbsee> well, 3
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: already removed that from the cv anyway ;)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee is reading backscroll
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the problem is that my french covering letter is untranslatable :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh
<Tonio_> french has so many specific adjective that it is pretty impossible to translate it....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cant help you with that, then
<Tonio_> I have to write it in the english way
<Hobbsee> i thought it had to be in english?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it has to
<Tonio_> well they have the french one and need the english one :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> but they can't be the same, looking at english examples, it is way different than french
<Tonio_> half of what I put in my letter is something nobody will never say except in a covering letter context
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we are learning how to write covering letter at university for 6 month :) can you imagin that mess ?
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: still there is 30 mintues ? just time to finish the letter
<Hobbsee> should be
<Hobbsee> http://www.smh.com.au/news/business/coles-took-the-buy-out-of-bilo/2007/03/27/1174761467240.html
<Hobbsee> heh, no shit.  you could have come and asked *any* casheir, any time in the past 12 months or so, and they would ahve told you that
<Hobbsee> even before you started changing stores
* Hobbsee mutters at the idiots in charge
<Jucato> moin!
<Tm_T> moinmoin
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Tm_T> hmm, anyone has suggestion how to get news (rss) shown in desktop easily?
<Jucato> superkaramba?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Tm_T> hmm, forget that
<Tm_T> Jucato: I rather not use SK (:
<Tm_T> just realised anyway that it's not what I need
<Jucato> knewsticker (on kicker)?
<Tm_T> nope, looks like it's easiest just to put my google homepage to new order
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> or wait for Plasma in 2010 :D
<Tm_T> and IF I like to have any news shown in desktop, I use conky or similar
<Jucato> ok...
* Jucato is 15 minutes late for his "class"
<Jucato> looks like I'll be extending into the afternoon... again...
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12452/  <-- help me fix that Current column :)
<nixternal> Mez: !@!
<nixternal> you dj'n tonight?
<Jucato> aw shucks... today? :(
<nixternal> that current column is killing me
<nixternal> and the fix is easy, I know it is with a silly inFile.ignore(#, ' ')
<Mez> nixternal, tomorrow
<nixternal> ahh, my early night
* Jucato doesn't know which time that would be...
<nixternal> me either ;)
<Jucato> hehe
<Mez> nixternal, but tune in, you'll like this DJ :d
<zakame> hi all!
<Hobbsee> hey zakame!
<Hobbsee> Jucato:  how'd the studying go?
<zakame> hi Hobbsee! :D
<zakame> ssup?
<Hobbsee> zakame: you're going to fix bugs today.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: C++? currently doing chapter 3 exercises :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: woo :)
<Jucato> if you mean MOTU stuff, I only tackle that at night :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: imeant the packaging :P
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jucato> mornings == C++ (and some other stuff); nights == MOTU
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<n8k99> but it's night time Jucato ;-)
* Hobbsee notes it's cold in here
* Jucato notes that it's hot in here
<Jucato> n8k99: in your world maybe :P
<Jucato> er... "part of the world"
<n8k99> you were correct sir, it is my world!!!!!!
<n8k99> BAW-ahahahahahahaha
* n8k99 oops
<Hobbsee> n8k99: IT'S MY WORLD, AND I RULE IT WITH THE LONG POINTY STICK OF DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* n8k99 knew there was a reason i hadn't been in here in a while
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/79
<Tonio_> not perfect, but for a french writing english, I think that's okay :)
* Hobbsee looks
<Jucato> ooh Tonio_ is still here? must be a long night :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Jucato: nightmare :/
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'd LOVE to bed now
<Jucato> ouch...
<Tonio_> have to wake up at 7h30.... it is currently 4h40
<n8k99> ew
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just tell me that's okay so that I can move to bed ;)
<Jucato> uh oh... better just take a short 30-min nap then... otherwise if you sleep longer, you're gonna be in a worse state...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'd forgotten about the way different languages structure their sentences
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you mean ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: some of the sentences sound odd in english
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm so used to do that in french that is is very hard to consider another language, especially when french except a very high level language.....
<Hobbsee> like, phrased weirdly
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: example ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, of course
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you have suggestions/corrections, please tell me :)
<Hobbsee> Your advertisement for the above position has interested me very much and I would like to apply. --> more like, "i'm interested in your adver... for the above position, and would like to apply"
<Hobbsee> Newly relocated to Orlans, this one retained my attention, as corresponding to my profile and experience. particularly
* Hobbsee attempts to figure otu what that shoudl be
<Hobbsee> most of it is gramatically correct - just not how english is mostly used
<Hobbsee> s/gave me/has given me/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay so how would you rewrite this ?
* Hobbsee rewrites
<Tonio_> that's indeed typically the way to write french in fact :)
* Hobbsee is still surprised Tonio_'s got that much of english correct - my german's appalling!
<Hobbsee> yeah, wouldnt surprise me
<n8k99> wardsback
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my english isn't that good.... after 12 years practicing, it should be much better...
<n8k99> but ony subtlely
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: extra professional?
<Hobbsee> isnt that voluntary?
<jetsaredim> Riddell:
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's part of extra-professional no ?
<jetsaredim> I used that kde upgrade assistant utility listed on the kubuntu page
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of extra-professional
<Hobbsee> jetsaredim: he's asleep
<jetsaredim> doh
<Tonio_> I can put voluntary, no problem ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i used tha tlater, yeah :P
* Hobbsee has gotten all but:  Passioned, volunteer, and dynamic, with proven ability to work effectively and positively with staff, trustees, and all other internal and external contact, I feel that I would be able to make a significant contribution to your company's management
<Hobbsee> oh wait, taht does work.
<Hobbsee> ish
* Hobbsee thinks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: done
<Hobbsee> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/80
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: usually in english, people will work along the lines of: i'm suitable for foo, because of bar, bling, bling, more bar, etc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks a lot :)
<Hobbsee> instead of "Bar, bling, bling, and more bar make me suitable for foo"
<Tonio_> stopping there and going to bed right now :)
<Hobbsee> you can do it once or so, as a quirk - but it gets annoying doing it repeatedly
<Hobbsee> because then you're reading all this stuff, and going "so what relevance does this have?", until you get to the end of the sentence
<Hobbsee> hehe, sounds good to me :)
<Hobbsee> at least, that's what they taught us at school :P
* Hobbsee --> out
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee
<Jucato> bah :P
<nixternal> crimsun: where are you hiding?
<billytwowilly> hey, you guys reintroduced a bug into kaffeine/xine. Any file with a # sign (and probably other weird signs) in its title will not play.
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee
<Jucato> billytwowilly: I can reproduce that bug. mplayer plays ok
<Jucato> with kmplayer and kplayer
<kwwii> moin Hobbsee, Jucato
<billytwowilly> yah, but it's not the same as kaffeine.
<Jucato> kwwii!!! :)
<billytwowilly> and it's silly because it was fixed in edgy.
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Hobbsee> hiya kwwii
<Hobbsee> right.  hair is now a reasonable lenght.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: if you've any extra hair you can give it to me
<Jucato> kwwii: btw... Sho_ (konvi guy) said that the usplash breaks kvm
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nooooo!!! you cut it? O.o
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i'm afraid the hairdresser has it.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> nooooo!!!!
<kwwii> Jucato: hrm? what is kvm?
<Hobbsee> why nooooo?
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> nothing heheh.. just didn't know how to react lol
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> kwwii: virtualization stuff built into the linux kernel
<kwwii> ahhhhh, well, good thing that is not my problem
<kwwii> ;-)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<kwwii> he/she should file a bug
<ajmitch> Hobbsee! you got hair cut?!?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: see? I'm not the only one who's shocked :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: just how short is it?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: um, a lot shorter
<Hobbsee> it's still off my shoulders
<Jucato> aaaaah :)
<ajmitch> scary
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Hobbsee> hiya _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> hobhobs
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
* _StefanS_ points at Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> JucatoHhh
<Jucato> oh btw guys, anyone confirming billytwowilly's bug on kaffeine/xine? (I think more on xine though)
<_StefanS_> what bug?
<Jucato>  <billytwowilly> hey, you guys reintroduced a bug into kaffeine/xine. Any file with a # sign (and probably other weird signs) in its title will not play.
<_StefanS_> well thats correct
<_StefanS_> but that must be a thing introduced by kaffeine crew (or xine) them selves
<Jucato> I think more on xine, because it won't play on kmplayer using xine as backend
<_StefanS_> oka trying kmplayer..
<Lure> kwwii: do you still plan to reduce saturation of scrollbars?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: kmplayer doesn't do it either it seems
<kwwii> Lure: I changed that already
<kwwii> Lure: and if the changes are not in yet there is a serious problem
<_StefanS_> Jucato: its xine alright
<Jucato> billytwowilly: ^^^
<Jucato> now I wonder if it's just us or upstream too :/
<Jucato> but if it's xine, must be MOTU territory...
<Lure> kwwii: does not look to me: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/Scrollbars.png
<Lure> kwwii: or is this it?
<kwwii> Lure: no, that is not it
<kwwii> I added a colorscheme file weeks ago
<kwwii> freaky
<Lure> kwwii: btw, is it still possible to build kde3 oxygen theme now that oxygen icon names were renamed?
<kwwii> Lure: it will not work, no
<kwwii> you would have to either patch kde3 to use the new names or rename them all
<Lure> kwwii: :-(
<Lure> kwwii: or have symlink package ;-)
<kwwii> Lure: yeah, exactly
<_StefanS_> Jucato: must be upstream on xine.
<kwwii> Lure: I'll ping Riddell about the colors again
<kwwii> and again
<_StefanS_> haha I just installed solaris 10... what a piece of junk :D
<mhb> good morning
<_StefanS_> mornings mhb
<Riddell> kwwii_: you pinged?
<kwwii_> Riddell: well, we need to make sure that the color scheme changes get included eventually
<Riddell> kwwii_: I uploaded k-d-s with your changed during the beta freeze
<Riddell> changes
<kwwii_> hrm, Lure was asking about when it would be included as his is still the old version
<Riddell> kwwii_: well apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings and see if it's what you need
<Riddell> _Sime_: no 0.8 yet?
<Riddell> Lure: k3b approved, please add and test those patche you were talking about and poke Tonio_ or someone to upload (I'm ill)
<Jucato> woot! :)
<Lure> Riddell: great! will do tonight
<Lure> Riddell: and get well!
<Jucato> aw... still sick? Riddell, hope you get well soon!
<Lure> Riddell: do we need to refernce UVF approal (mail/bug or something) in change log?
<kwwii_> Riddell: it does seem to include the changes already
<kwwii_> Lure: dude, update your system!
<Lure> kwwii_: really? maybe I have some junk in my profile...
<Lure> kwwii_: which config file controls this? polyesterrc?
<kwwii_> Lure: the colourscheme file
<kwwii_> so in appearance-->colors
<kwwii_> the name of the "theme" is kuseven
<Lure> kwwii_: it works.
<Jucato> :)
<kwwii_> :-)
<Lure> kwwii_: interesting - I have never changed color defaults here (at least I do not recall) :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: sorry for bothering you when you aren't feeling well
<Lure> kwwii: but this profile is dragging now from hoary times ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: sorry from me too
<Jucato> :O
<Lure> kwwii: and sorry to bother you...
<kwwii> Lure: well, if we still need to change it we can
<kwwii> :-)
<Lure> kwwii: I think it is much better (doesn't pop-up much any more), but I have to use it for some time to feel the difference
<Lure> kwwii: btw, the boot splash is soo nice, that I enjoy booting my machine ;-)
<kwwii> lol, cool!
<hunger> Why does an upgrade want to deinstall qt4.2 now?
<Jucato> can we just have a video of the bootsplash :)
<Jucato> hm... no such update here.... :/
<hunger> Jucato: It is speedcrunch that wants qt3support which does not seem to be up to date with the other Qt stuff.
<Jucato> I thought it used qt4 since edgy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload k3b
<Tonio_> Lure: no change outside of the revu version ?
<Tonio_> Lure: hum patches need testing, okay
<Tonio_> Lure: let me know I'll be there to upload, no problem
<Tonio_> Lure: if any help is required to test, I can help
<giangy> Tonio_: \o/ for k3b =)
<Tonio_> giangy: yeah great nes ;)
<giangy> well today I've installed kubuntu on ~50 boxes in my school
<giangy> better than nothing :)
<Tonio_> giangy: hehe great ;)
<waylandbill> is there a problem in the feisty synaptics stuff? disabling the touch pad has no effect.
<Tonio_> waylandbill: the "mouse" driver also handles touchpads, that might be the cause
<Tonio_> waylandbill: depends which driver is loaded in the first place
<waylandbill> Tonio_: ok. I'll look into that.
<manchicken__> Does anybody know what's causing the trouble with console-setup breaking?
<manchicken> Or is it just broken for me?
<manchicken> I'm willing to take a peeky-peek at it today.
<Tonio_> manchicken: bah old package version
<Tonio_> manchicken: purge the package and reinstall
<Tonio_> manchicken: will work
<manchicken> Lots of stuff depends on that.  How would you recommend I do that?
<manchicken> digiKam takes a long time to scan 9GB of photos for duplicates.
<manchicken> :)
<mhb> dist-upgrade reports strange messages
<mhb> (dist-upgrade tool)
<mhb> it complains about space at /boot, which is silly, as I have more than 1.2GB free in root directory
<nixternal> morning
<mhb> morning nixternal
<Jucato> moin to all you wonderful people :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Jucato> oh yeah, Hobbsee included :D
<mhb> is there any place for bugreports of the dist-upgrade tool
<Jucato> hehe hi Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> mhb: I believe the wiki links to a bug in LP
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> bug 84717
<ubotu> Malone bug 84717 in update-manager "SRU: updates necessary for Kubuntu Upgrade Tool in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84717
<mhb> thanks
<Jucato> nixternal or Hobbsee: the PDF Packaging Guide is up to date? (don't know if the HTML version is more updated or what...)
<nixternal> Jucato: don't know, that is LaserJock's baby
<Hobbsee> no diea
<Hobbsee> didnt know there was a pdf one
<nixternal> I know he did updates recently to it, but I don't know if he created an updated PDF
<Jucato> ok... I just read that as "LaserJock baby" :D
<nixternal> hehe, and it is :)
<mhb> Riddell: seems more people experience problems with the free space checking (and I'm one of them - commented on the 84717 bug) ... maybe worthy of your todo list, once you get better of course :o)
<Jucato> aw shucks.... he's Laser away... :(
<Riddell> mhb: it's mvo's issue really
<manchicken> I don't think there is one, but does anybody know of a win32 port of digiKam?
<manchicken> I'm guessing that it would be extremely unlikely.
<Riddell> there isn't one
<manchicken> That's what I thougt.
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Gaah :-)
<Jucato> I'm everywhere now :)
<bddebian> Heh, no kidding
<LeeJunFan> Riddell is about to hate me.
<LeeJunFan> I've got a handful of bugs I've found while tracking down my kdesktop crash. Which BTW requires dpms and amarok to be loaded (not necessarily playing).
<LeeJunFan> oh, plus screensaver. To trigger set screensaver to 1 min, xset dpms 10 20 0 (it needs suspend to trigger it, standby alone wont work), and load amarok, let your computer sit for a min, kdesktop crash.
<alleeHol>  manchicken: digikam: for kde4 they plan to do a native windows port (including kipi-plugins)
<manchicken> allee: Interesting.
<manchicken> I have no interest in a windows port myself, but a friend of mine is very interested.
<manchicken> She's become a bit of a digital camera junkie.
<ubuntu> hi since laaast update i cant boot, i have a problem wth kdinnit
<ubuntu> kdeinit
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<allee> manchicken: so maaaaaaaaaayyyybeeee you have a christmas present for her
<Hobbsee> this si not a support channel
<manchicken> allee: Or I could just get her a live CD :)
<manchicken> allee: A running, stable, happy computer would be a better present than a program for one that is none of those things :)
<allee> :)
<allee> Hi Hobbsee. Still awake ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: for the moment, yeah :)
<allee> :)
<manchicken> Man, digiKam needs a better method of determining whether or not it needs to hold its cache.
<manchicken> When you're trying to search and destroy duplicates, it holds onto the cache too much.
<jetsaredim> if the livecd fails to come up all the way, what is the next easiest path to getting a system installer with kubuntu?
<jetsaredim> just install the base system and then install kubuntu-desktop
<allee> manchicken: they use KDE's thumbnail cache.  Make it bigger
<manchicken> It's not that it's not big enough, it's that it is holding onto the cache for the images when trying to check for duplicates.
* Jucato is getting tired about the popcon thing...
<n8k99> the 'spyware' issues?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> on one hand, I do understand their paranoia
<Jucato> on the other hand, they're too paranoid
<n8k99> exactly
<Jucato> but since I'm not too technically knowledgeable of the whole thing, can somebody *please* put an end to it in #kubuntu? :/
* Jucato thinks he'll let anon32 have his little rant before raising the !offtopic flag
<n8k99> i think it will rest fora  while now
<Tonio_> Jucato: interview in 20 minutes
* Tonio_ feels the preasure coming in...
<Jucato> Tonio_: ooh for the job? good luck! :)
<n8k99> good luck Tonio_
<Jucato> and have confidence in your English. it's good 'nuff ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I hope so
* giangy saw, in his mind, the new IT Manager for Amazon France: he's Tonio_!
<kwwii> what?
<kwwii> ahhh, now I read it again...you saw in your mind
<giangy> kwwii: :))
<gandalf__> hello
<gandalf__> I just upgraded to kubuntu 7.04 beta
<gandalf__> And when I lauch adapt, it tells me it's locked by another process
<gandalf__> does anybody know what's wrong ?
<guaqua> go command line, go commando
<gandalf__> thanks
<gandalf__> how can I enable Beryl and the nifty special effects ?
<guaqua> the same way you do it in edgy
<gandalf__> and how do you do it in Edgy ?
<guaqua> now, that's something the wiki's tell you
<guaqua> i personally use a special .Xsession file in home dir
<guaqua> and some specifics in xorg.conf
<gandalf__> no gui way of doing it ?
<guaqua> there might be
<Lure> Tonio_: do you know why we have patch to remove splash from k3b and do not use k-d-s instead?
<Tonio_> Lure: nope
<Tonio_> Lure: probably because the guy who did that forgot kds
<Tonio_> Lure: will do that in kds toonight
<Tonio_> remove the patch ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: will do
<Lure> Tonio_: updated k3b package available: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4752
<Lure> Tonio_: tested some fixes and couple of burns
<_Sime> Riddell, sebas, yuriy: 0.8 is up on the website now.
<sebas> _Sime_: Did you put the typo fix in?
<sebas> (See email from 15 minutes ago)
<sebas> Hmpf.
<_Sime> sebas: nope, so you are SOL. :-)
<_Sime> sebas: there will most likely be a 0.8.1 soon.
<sebas> Ok :-)
<Tonio_> Lure: will upload toonight, thanks
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
* sebas goes offline again.
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you around?
<yuriy> _Sime: i thought it was up a while ago?
<_Sime> yuriy: that was 0.7.1
<_Sime> this is 0.8.
<yuriy> is .8 going into feisty?
<_Sime> yep, it is more or less what is already in feisty.
<Tm_T> hmm, I might get in to aKademy <3
<Tm_T> just should find out what staying a week there might cost
<guaqua> where is it again?
<Tm_T> Glasgow
<guaqua> mm...beer
<poningru> beer?
<poningru> where?
<guaqua> glasgow
<poningru> oh :(
* poningru goes down to his local pub
<poningru> mmmm salty dogs
<guaqua> :<
* Tm_T just came from 1 or 3 Guinness
<guaqua> i'd have to take a cab to get into a pub
<guaqua> 1 or 3
<guaqua> :D
* poningru 's is within walking distance
<Tm_T> well, 20 km here
<guaqua> poningru: where in the states is that?
<poningru> gainesville FL
<guaqua> right coast
<poningru> yep
<poningru> well not really
<guaqua> going to the left coast in august
<poningru> its like 100 km from the coast
<poningru> guaqua: ah cool
<guaqua> that's okay, nobody's perfect
<poningru> for?
<Tm_T> guaqua: I'm not?!
<guaqua> see old friends, make new ones
<poningru> guaqua: no conference?
<guaqua> i spend a year in olympia, wa as an exchange student when i was in high school
<guaqua> spent that is
<Tm_T> and "was" ;)
<Tm_T> or, were ?
<guaqua> either way, Tm_T
* Tm_T hides
<guaqua> were if you wanna go all grammatical
<Tm_T> I noticed today again that I suck when I need to _speak_ english
<Tm_T> I'm ok when it's about reading or writing, but speaking? oh noes...
<gnomefreak> so do i and its my first language :(
<Tm_T> :-P
<guaqua> Tm_T: it's all about those 1 or 3 guinnes
<guaqua> after three you are probably just fine
<Tm_T> guaqua: good to know
<Tm_T> though I doubt, I sniff and slurp one pint over an hour ;)
<Tm_T> so no worry about getting drunk
<Tm_T> any british here?
* apokryphos waves
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> apokryphos: thanks, I will bother you if needed
<apokryphos> a lot more of them in #ubuntu-uk
<Tm_T> (:
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-29
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Btw you will go to aKademy?
<jjesse> should i be asked to install mp3 support in feisty?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: perhaps to the user part; quite a few people keep nudging me to go
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I'm trying to get there
<Tm_T> hmm, travelling to aKademy and back, 100-200 
<Tm_T> I wonder how much staying there whole week might cost
<Tm_T> xD
<Tm_T> Jucato: just remembered something related to your name )(
<Tm_T> and it's not very admiring I assume
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> moin
<Tm_T> moinmoin!
* Jucato has no idea what Tm_T is talking about....
<Tm_T> Jucato: let me check it, I'll translate it then
<Tm_T> just one song where is mentioned "Juan Carlos"
<Jucato> aaaah
<nosrednaekim> hey all.... just tried out the fiesty beta(installed it) its great!!
<nosrednaekim> a couple questions though....
<nosrednaekim> first of all, It didn't run the migration assistant (and I do have a windows partition)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: morning (:
<nosrednaekim> also, I have an ATI card, and it didn't detect it and prompt me to instal the binary drivers
<Hobbsee> heya Tm_T!
<nosrednaekim> morning?
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato> yeah, it's morning on our part of the world :D
<Tm_T> very early morning here too, sorta
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<Tm_T> 0343
<Tm_T> good time to start doing accounting stuff
<nixternal> heh, you think they get the hint when they ask for support in a dev channel and nobody answers? :p
<firephoto> i think it was more of a "this was broke for me" statement. (probably no recently filed bug about that from them though...) ;)
<Jucato> manchicken: kool! :D
<Jucato> manchicken: ah going back to web devlopment?
<manchicken> I've been there.
<manchicken> Just at a different place.
<manchicken> I want to do more Free Software work, and I got an opportunity.
<manchicken> I actually used to work for this company a little over a year ago
<Jucato> ah so nice :)
<Jucato> I hope that when I do get a job, I'll be able to do FOSS work as well
<Lure> hi all
<Lure> should we also have something like: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<hunger> Hmm.... what broke knetworkmanager?
<hunger> Oh, sorry, false alarm.
<Jucato> :D
<hunger> It did not come up since some other app was displaying a kwallet-window.
<_StefanS_> hep hey
<Jucato> hey hep :)
<Tonio_> hey
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!!
<Jucato> how did the interview go?
<Tonio_> Lure: uploading k3b then, couldn't do it yesterday
<Tonio_> sorry
<Tonio_> just got an offer for a second job
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> hehe, nice day
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: interview was nice until the guy asked me to describe what a dns is
<Tonio_> my speciality
<Tonio_> and I missed a word........... "record"
<Jucato> :O
<Tonio_> couldn't remember it and I started panic a bit
<Tonio_> second part of the interview wasn't that nice
<Tonio_> :(
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<Tonio_> but the guy was american, maybe he'll understood, how hard it is to have an interview on the phone, in another language
<Tonio_> but yes, I was angry
<Tonio_> how do you want to describe what is a A record, cname record
<Tonio_> records replication
<Tonio_> when you miss the word "record"
<Tonio_> that's impossible :(
<Tonio_> so I described iteratives and recursives modes, their difference etc......
<Tonio_> but I missed the most important
<Tonio_> shame on me....... preasure caused this
<Tonio_> so what happens when you fail in an interview due to preasure ?
<Jucato> sort of... :/
<Tonio_> you're ended..... that'll happen I guess
<Jucato> did they immediately tell you if you got the job or not?
<Tonio_> no, so there is a chance the guy realises that preasre didn't help and give a second chance
<Tonio_> not at the phone
<Tonio_> he told me that my english was just perfect except the incident
<Jucato> ah at least he gave immediate feedback and told you what you missed
<Tonio_> I think he understood I knew everything about dns but failed since a word was missing, I told him
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> I just explained I knew the word, but just had a memory leak
<Tonio_> lack
<Tonio_> Jucato: and of course 2 seconds after I hang up the phon..........
<Tonio_> "ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!! record !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<Tonio_> :'(
<Jucato> if it were me, I'd be to busy banging my head on a (wooden) wall :/
<Tonio_> Jucato: about the same for me.....
<Tonio_> I just hope that he understands that outside of the interview context I'd do better
<Tonio_> and I could describe what dns is.......
<Jucato> so he's giving a second chance? when/how?
<Tonio_> I'll recontact me
<Tonio_> dunno when, probably today
<Tonio_> I have a second interview this afternoon, phone, but in french, for the second company
<Jucato> aaah you'll probably do better with this second interview :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes but the amazon job was better
<Tonio_> second thing I missed is when the guy asked me : "can you describe me a moment when you fail on your mission"
<Tonio_> problem : I never failed in my job....... never!
<Jucato> hm... "we'll call you" types scare me :/
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Tonio_> and that's not a joke
<Tonio_> i couldn't say this
<Tonio_> so I had to lie, and tell a false story
<Tonio_> hard when that's not your native language........
* Jucato can lie in both English and Filipino though... but that's because English is his semi-native tongue...
<Tonio_> but I just couldn't say "I never failed at any mission"
<Tonio_> Jucato: can you say that in an interview ?
<Tonio_> hard question ;)
<Jucato> they'd think your full of it :D
<Tonio_> so I invented a story about a 2000 -> 2003 exchange migration that went to nightmare
<Tonio_> which is very common with exchange lol
<Jucato> hahah
<Tonio_> but I  think the guy saw it was a lie
<Tonio_> Jucato: the problem is that tipically, I'm an exchange expert, and in general I'm the guy that is called when a migration goes to nightmare to repair.......
<Tonio_> sadly, I just couldn't say "you know what, I never did an error, I'm just perfect"
<Tonio_> that's something you just can't say, even it is true
<Jucato> at least not in an interview :)
<Tonio_> I can fail, but that currently never happened
<Jucato> you're perfectly free to shout it in here :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: so we'll see
* Jucato keeps fingers and toes crossed :)
<Tonio_> but one word missing corrupted the interview
<Tonio_> without this lack, I'd do way better by the end, since that gave me too much pressure
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe, thanks :)
<Tonio_> concerning the second company, it is for a job I perfecty know, and in french
<Tonio_> 99% of chance theu'll acept me
<Tonio_> they
<larsivi> I'm testing the next RC's for xorg server and intel driver (since the current don't work correctly with my setup), but would like to know how to repair my kubuntu installation afterwards
<larsivi> if anyone knows :)
<larsivi> will a reinstall of xorg-server and friends be enough?
<Tonio_> larsivi: just sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Tonio_> same for all other
<Tonio_> packags
<larsivi> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> sorry for the brokenline :)
<Tonio_> larsivi: that'll overwrite the files on the computer
<larsivi> I'll live ;)
<larsivi> regarding the broken line :o
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_ what was the job ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: IT manager for amazon france
<_StefanS_> oh nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so it wasn't bad, but I could have done better
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I read that you have a memory leak.. lack :D
<Tonio_> leak or lack ?
<Tonio_> leak ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well about record
<Tonio_> what is the good word ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah that f*ucked me up......
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well neither
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: of course 2 seconds after I hang up the phone, I got it........
<Tonio_> I just hope to have a second chance in front of him
<Jucato> memory gap
<Tonio_> my chance is that they want a windows/unix/linux sysadmin with management capabilities
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, well they must have seen you were home in the technical stuff afterall
<Tonio_> that speaks a very good english
<Tonio_> hard to find in france, so maybe that's my chance in fact
<_StefanS_> yea
* _StefanS_ crosses fingers
<Tonio_> we'll see
* Jucato crosses _StefanS_'s toes too
* _StefanS_ sorts Jucato using bubble sort
<Jucato> too heavy, I'll just sink :)
<Jucato> oh btw, I asked someone to check the Domino code to see what's the problem with it and the new dialog box
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah yep..
<Jucato> says he's going to make a patch for it
* Jucato forgot the technical details of the problem... something about toolbar buttons...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well it didn't react to the arrow keys
<_StefanS_> Jucato: so I figured that he didn't pass on the keyEvents to the parent widgets
<_StefanS_> Jucato: e->ignore(); or something
<Jucato> "<Sho_>     The buttons actually work fine in Domino, btw <Sho_>     The reason they don't appear to work is that they use toolbuttons instead of push buttons and Domino doesn't draw focus rectangles on toolbuttons"
<Jucato> (sorry, took me a while to grep my logs)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: that was for you btw... just for reference :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well thats great, but not true. I have retangles around mine.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: using QtCurve ..
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for doing k3b - will pay you in drinks in Zagreb ;-)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: and i default style
<Lure> Tonio_: and good luch with job interviews ;-)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I'll ask again... but it's too technical for me to make sense anyway... bottom line, it's Domino's problem and he's gonna help patch it :D
<_StefanS_> exactly.
* Jucato now goes away
<_StefanS_> why don't he have a look at QtCurve, and snatch the code from there
<Tonio_> Lure: can't wait to seeing you at zagreb ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: my daughter is ill, so I will come by train on Sat morning and leave evening
<Tonio_> Lure: ouch.... not to ill I hope ?
<Tonio_> Lure: so WE with family aborted ?
<Lure> Tonio_: just cold, so they will stay at home
<Riddell> k3b not uploaded yet?
<Jucato> hi Riddell!! how are you now?
<Riddell> Jucato: somewhat better thanks
<Jucato> ah kool! :)
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Arby> hello Riddell
<Lure> Riddell: Tonio_ is checking k3b, otherwise it is on revu
<vonhalenbach> Hi. I have Kubuntu Feisty daily snapshot. A livecd i did install on my harddisk. Do you have the menu software-propertys-kde?
<vonhalenbach> software-properties-kde
<vonhalenbach> I did wonder why my computer downloaded about 6 MB every day. I thought i have a trojan horse!
<Jucato> vonhalenbach: it's the new app to manage repositories for Feisty
<Jucato> not in the K Menu though (afaik). but from Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<vonhalenbach> Yes, but i think it would be important for the user to know about such a thing. It is the point to manage the update things. So it should be in the menu.
<Jucato> I don't think it has anything to do with  "<vonhalenbach> I did wonder why my computer downloaded about 6 MB every day. I thought i have a trojan horse!"
<Jucato> Feisty is in beta, daily (even more than once a day) updates always happen
<vonhalenbach> There is a checkbox "Check for updates daily".
<Arby> I tried yesterday to install from feisty daily 20070329, on a machine with 256MB I couldn't get Ubiquity to actually launch, worked fine on a machine with 512MB.
<Arby> Anybody know if this is a known issue
<Arby> ?
<vonhalenbach> You cant silently download lots of megabytes, without notifying the user about it.
<Arby> I know 256 is not a lot for a live CD but aren't they supposed to work on >192MB?
<Arby> oops s/20070329/ 20070328/
<Arby> I'll try again tonight with todays build, I'm just curious.
<Jucato> vonhalenbach: you will notified only if there are updates available. it's up to you run adept updater or to configure adept to automatically download the packages. the default is "only notify"
<vonhalenbach> ok, but why does it download 6 MB a day after activating the online connection?
<vonhalenbach> in ps ax i did see "apt-get -qq update"
* Jucato wouldn't know. but presumes it's running sudo apt-get update (not upgrade), which only downloads info about packages
<Jucato> vonhalenbach: that's the "check for daily updates" part
<vonhalenbach> yes.
<Jucato> it is not installing anything. it only updates the package index
<vonhalenbach> when i disable it, it should not download so much again?
<guaqua> the way debian's apt-get works is like that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just uploading
<Riddell> Arby: I can't remember what we say the minimum is, it could well be 256MB, it wouldn't surprise me too much if it didn't work though
<Arby> kubuntu/daily-live/current says 192MB
<Jucato> vonhalenbach: as long as feisty is not yet released, you will always have daily updates. disabling it kinda defeats the purpose
<Arby> it's pretty much unusable on 256MB
<Jucato> anyway, off to dinner
<Arby> might just be that some docs need changing
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry to be late, but with zagreb and those interviews for jobs, I have other priorities :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll also upload kds to disable the splash
<Arby> althought curiously I can use the Xubuntu graphical installer just fine on the same machine.
<vonhalenbach> Jucato: Ah. So this means this is just a feature for testers, as long as Feisty is not released. I see. Then it is okay for me.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just pushing 2 #kubuntu-fr guys to start working on a kde/qt version of gdebi....... hope they'll accept ;)
<vonhalenbach> I did install Feisty for testing.
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you feeling better today ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we already have mhb lined up to work on gdebi
<Riddell> still sniffy but generally not so bad
<Arby> Riddell: following all the feedback, will there be a new version of the kubuntu dist-upgrade tool to test out anytime soon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oh ? didn't knew abou that
<Riddell> Arby: I have some fixes that should be uploaded soon
<Arby> cool, I'll look out for that
<Arby> overall it's a really nice tool though
<Arby> miles better than the dapper -> Edgy transition
<Arby> Riddell: following up on the liveCD thing, the download page on kubuntu.org no longer specifies minimum RAM specifically
<Arby> but it does have this - Other installation options including 64 bit CD images and alternative installation methods for OEM computers and computers with less than 192MB RAM
<Arby> realistically <512MB is pretty much unusable with the liveCD installer.
<Arby> so maybe the page should be changed to reject that.
<Arby> just my 2 cents
<Arby> s/reject/reflect/
<vonhalenbach> I had no problems to install with slightly more than 256MB
<vonhalenbach> Sysinfo for 'cipy': Linux 2.6.20-12-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 801 MHz (1605 bogomips), , RAM: 308/313MB, 114 proc's, 2.47h up
<Arby> vonhalenbach: interesting, ubiquity just failed to launch on my testbox with 256MB RAM
<vonhalenbach> i can test with a livecd here if it helps. My Livecd is from 23 March.
<Arby> I get the hour glass in the taskbar, then either a grey window with no content, or just nothing at all
<Arby> this was yesterdays liveCD
<Arby> I intend to try tonight with todays
<Arby> but my test machine is at home, and I'm at work.
<vonhalenbach> I did not figure out how the rsysnc works, yet.
<Arby> I have installed Edgy from a liveCD on the same machine previously
<Arby> vonhalenbach: there's a really handy script on the forums, hang on.
<vonhalenbach> Ok.
<Arby> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386269 <- there
<Arby> vonhalenbach: for it to work you need to replicate the directory structure of cdimage.ubuntu.com
<asyd> Hello
<vonhalenbach> Arby: Do i need to copy all files from the CD into a HD-image and then rsyncing the files -> make an iso again ?
<Riddell> everyone hug asyd for putting kubuntu on l'assemlee nationale
* Arby hugs asyd
* vonhalenbach hugs asyd
<asyd> hugs everyone !
<vonhalenbach> :)
<Arby> vonhalenbach download the iso with wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<Arby> then when you run the script it will update that iso for you
<vonhalenbach> Ok.
<Arby> you need a directory structure like $basedir/kubuntu-iso/daily-live/current
<vonhalenbach> Ah. That is is.
<vonhalenbach> It can be /home/user/kubuntu-iso/daily-live/current ?
<Arby> yep, that's exactly what I have
<vonhalenbach> ok
<Arby> just make sure you edit the line in the rsync script to specify you're basedir correctly
<vonhalenbach> will do.
<asyd> Riddell: do you work for canonical ?
<Tonio_> asyd: work for linagora ?
* Tonio_ hugs asyd too ;)
* kwwii hugs *everyone*
<Tonio_> asyd: btw, be brave.......... I already worked for the conseil rgional d'le de france
<Tonio_> asyd: their informatics knowledge is reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally bad
<Tonio_> hey mr kwwii
<asyd> yup, I work for Linagora :)
<kwwii> howdy Monsieur Tonio_
<asyd> ok
<Lure> Riddell: seen this: http://dot.kde.org/1175118195/
<Lure> Riddell: quote: "Furthermore, OpenSUSE makes it really easy to develop for KDE 4 because it provides you with the latest version of kdelibs every Tuesday. That means I don't have to compile kdelibs myself but can concentrate on compiling kdeedu :) "
<Lure> Riddell: maybe we can set up something like this with imbrandon's build farm?
* Hobbsee waves
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> Lure: yes, that would be nice
<apokryphos> Lure: it's actually a lot more frequent than that (try: every day or two), but they're modest :P
<apokryphos> I heard some talk some time ago (in u-d) about a type of build service for ubuntu; problem with the openSUSE one for Ubuntu would be that it doesn't really integrate with bzr
<Lure> apokryphos: yep, but once-per-week makes more sense due to lib changes
<apokryphos> build services are quite a lot of work to get set up, but they're such an amazing idea for developers. Everyone should have one 8)
<Lure> apokryphos: yes, this is never ending story - private archives
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: ppa.  it's vapourware
<apokryphos> of course they benefit users since it means pretty much all applications can be easily backported or put onto other distros (like see http://software.opensuse.org/download/openSUSE:/Tools/ )
<Hobbsee> but you know, it'll really solve the world when it comes into being :P
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: vapourware -- what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: products that are hyped up, but dont actually exist yet, class as vapourware.
<Hobbsee> (instead of freeware, shareware, etc)
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: build services do exist... or do you mean that Ubuntu people were hyping it up?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i was meaning the personal package archives, which should solve all this
<apokryphos> personal archives would only be one feature of a build service
<apokryphos> though it does exist -- see http://software.opensuse.org/download/home:/
<apokryphos> (home:/ is the location for personal archives)
<apokryphos> suse guys are a little crazy, though. Their eventual plan with the OBS is to integrate it fully with KIWI, so you can choose any packages and then build your distro. Beineri made a KDE LiveCD the other day
<apokryphos> *KDE4 LiveCD
<jjesse> when i try to play a mp3 in amarok in feisty shouldn't it ask me to install mp3 support?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> Riddell: it didn't
<Hobbsee> yay, new basket has hit debian
<Hobbsee> or, is hitting it
<kwwii> Riddell, all: I am updating the example content package....anyone have any interesting ideas for this?
<vonhalenbach> jjesse: Normally amarok should ask the user if he wants to convert his mp3s to ogg-vorbis. :)
<vonhalenbach> jjesse: Then show a selection " yes  no"  and after pressing one of the buttons should convert them anyway.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: er, what kind of stuff should it have in it?  features of kubuntu, or apps on linux?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: example documents, sounds files, OO files, mp3, etc
<kwwii> Hobbsee: it ends up in ~/example-content
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just haven tseen it in a while
<kwwii> if nothing else, I'm updating the logos, etc.
<Hobbsee> hrm...
<kwwii> but perhaps there is something nice we could include
<asyd> anyone know how to change the default format of compression action  (from tar.gz to zip)
<Hobbsee> asyd: #ubuntu
<Riddell> asyd: in which programme?
<asyd> kde
<asyd> on right click
<Riddell> Hobbsee: he's elite, we'll allow him that sort of questions here (although it doesn't mean we'll know the answer)
<jjesse> in regards to the example-content is the updated book material going in again?
<Hobbsee> oh, wrong channel.  dammit
* Hobbsee thought that was in -motu
* Hobbsee goes back and hides in the corner
<asyd> btw, I hope the menu "create a new" content will be customizable by a GUI in kde4, because we lost some time to understand how it works :p
* Jucato recalls a blog post almost similar to that "feature"
<Jucato> at least for Konqueror...
<Jucato> currently it might be theoretically possible to create a frontend for creating konqi servicemenus (I think...)
<kwwii> jjesse: erm which book material?
<Tonio_> asyd: RiddellI'm just preparing a little k3brc file for kds
<Tonio_> no big changes, just disable the plash, the tips, and the auto-eject which is not fine with iso burning
<jjesse> kwwii: the official ubuntu book
<Riddell> asyd: that right click entry is a plugin from ark, possible a kpart I'm not sure
<jjesse> in dapper and i think edgy html of it was incldued
<kwwii> jjesse: as I see it, it is not included (at least not in the example-content package)
<jjesse> kwwii: ok, i just thought it was included in one of the previous releases
<Jucato> excerpts from the Ubuntu book?
<Jucato> in example-content?
<jjesse> yes
<jjesse> wasn't it in dapper and edgy?
<Jucato> afaik it was in Dapper. can't remember in Edgy
<jjesse> or am i smoking something
<Riddell> asyd: it's in kdeaddons-3.5.6/konq-plugins/arkplugin
<Jucato> for Dapper I'm sure it was there
<asyd> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> asyd: m_ext = m_conf->readEntry( "LastExtension", ".tar.gz" );
<Riddell> it'll be that LastExtension config entry then
<Riddell> asyd: so try setting LastExtension=.zip in arkrc
<asyd> hmm hmm, we already have such line in arkplugin
<asyd> arkrc even
<bddebian> heya
<Jucato> hiya bddebian!
<bddebian> Bah :-)
<Riddell> asyd: not sure then, you'd need to put some debugging output into the code and see what it's up to
<bddebian> printf(), the best debugger in the world! :)
<asyd> hehe
<Jucato> hi morn|off (mornfall?)! ;D
<morn|off> hi
<Jucato> jjesse: I downloaded the example-content debs for Dapper and Edgy. seems like only Dapper had the sample chapter from the book
<morn|off> yeah, that's me
<Jucato> hehe hi! :)
<morn|off> hm, this chan dropped from my other chanlist
<morn|off> the one i generally use
<morn|off> in fact
<morn|off> everything dropped out of it
<morn|off> bleh
<Jucato> hehe :)
<morn|off> i have to get it together again one day
<morn|off> anyway, gotta run in a minute :)
<morn|off> so, laters
<Jucato> take care! :)
<jjesse> Jucato: ok, guess i was wrong
<glatzor> Riddell: hi, could you please take a look at this bug: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-support-tr/+bug/97420
<ubotu> Malone bug 97420 in language-support-tr "software-properties-kde crashes in Turkish locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<glatzor> Riddell: Is this caused by faulty translation?
<Riddell> glatzor: hmm, strange
<Riddell> glatzor: I'm not doing much today (ill) but I'll add it to my todo
<Tonio_> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/03/28/9655.aspx
<Tonio_> very interesting !
<asyd> ouaaaa virtualbox is very impressive
<nixternal> asyd: it isn't to bad, but I didn't like the way it resizes windows
<nixternal> i.e., my lappy is 1280x800, and if I run VBox at 1024x768, it doesn't fit on my screen
<nixternal> whereas VMWare will shrink it down so it will fit
* Jucato wasn't able to get VBox to work at all :/
<nixternal> I got it to work with Feisty using the latest release they put out
<jetsaredim> the other day I was asking about glade apps
<jetsaredim> I upgraded to feisty, but now glade seems worse than it did originally
<jetsaredim> is there a bug in the kde-gtk engine package?
<jetsaredim> also, are you guys looking at bugs related to kde4 or is it just beta no support...?
<Riddell> jetsaredim: there's no support for it
<jetsaredim> Riddell: so no bugs being filed for it?
<jetsaredim> what about the gtk engine problems?
<vonhalenbach> The LiveCD doesn't shutoff my computer. A screen is displayed that i should press enter. On 2.6.20-13
<vonhalenbach> This is a regression from 2.6.20.12
<vonhalenbach> 2.6.20.12 did not show the picture with the message to press enter, but it successfully shut-off my computer.
<Riddell> jetsaredim: what gtk engine problems?
<jetsaredim> (glade-2:26147): Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_back_pixmap(): pixmap must have a colormap
<Riddell> is that actually a problem?
<jetsaredim> I'm getting solid black background
<david> Can anyone help with control problem with gspca and webcam (motioneye).
<david> brightness, etc. sliders do nothing in kopete or camorama.
<Riddell> jetsaredim: screenshot?
<jetsaredim> where can I post to
<Riddell> any image pastebin
* jetsaredim looks for such
<jetsaredim> http://imagenerd.com/show.php?_img=glade_gtk1Q3C2.png
<jetsaredim> that's an actual shot of one of the glade-2 panes, but other gtk apps show the same thing
<Riddell> oh, beghera
<jetsaredim> oh right
<Riddell> use another qt theme or disable the gtk-qt engine
<jetsaredim> just remove it?
<Riddell> rm ~/.kde/env/gtk*
<jetsaredim> and ~/.gtk*
<jetsaredim> that's much better - thanks
<jetsaredim> Riddell: so what should I do about the problems with the kde4 stuff that I'm seeing?
<Riddell> jetsaredim: see if they exist in current SVN and if they do fix them
<jetsaredim> you mean the kde4 svn, yes?
<Riddell> of course
<jetsaredim> well - it looks like I'm missing the taskbar library, so that's why I was wondering
<jetsaredim> is that supposed to be in these edgy packages?
<jetsaredim> kcm_taskbar, that is
<Alpha_Cluster> anyone else in feisty haveing problems with the radeon driver?
<allee> Alpha_Cluster: the xorg radeon driver works fine (Dell D600)
<Alpha_Cluster> im getting a black screen once i get out of kdm
<Alpha_Cluster> wait solved it
<Alpha_Cluster> left kaffiene on fullscreen and forgot to turn it off before shutdown
* Alpha_Cluster feels very stupid now
<yuriy> d600 has ati?
<Alpha_Cluster> online says they got a Radeon 9000 Mobility
<yuriy> hmm i repair them all the time and thought they all have intel or nvidia
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-30
<gandalf__> hello
<gandalf__> How can I switch window manager from KWin to Beryl ?
<jjesse> evening Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya jjesse
<nixternal> argh, why does it download at a whopping 100kb/s for me with Kubuntu images?
* nixternal just got a 64bit setup and I need some iso lovin'!
<ajmitch> aw poor nixternal  :)
* Jucato has his on beef with Umbrello...
<ajmitch> 100KB/sec is luxury for me at times
<nixternal> this is unfair. I am getting Ubuntu at 600+ kb/s
<nixternal> I think that is a conspiracy
<nixternal> I can get Ubuntu faster than Kubuntu
<ajmitch> it is a conspiracy
<ajmitch> an evil plot against you
<claydoh>  heh try using torrents for the alt-install iso for kubuntu, minimal seeders/leechers :)
<Jucato> why torrent when you can rsync? :D
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> hi claydoh!
<lexual> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> lexual: probably asleep
<lexual> ok.
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's ~4am in britain
<lexual> Think I've found a bug.
<lexual> Does other people's kcontrol->Peripherals->Monitor+display work?
<Jucato> hm... anyone getting a language package being held back in today's updates?
<claydoh> hello Jucato
<claydoh> I get the held back package as well
<Jucato> wow! new k3b 1.0 splash screen looks really cool. :)
<freeflying> anyone can use the encryt\pt of kopete
<freeflying> s/encryt\pt/encrypt
<Jucato> excuzz me :D. what would be the -dbg package I need to produce debugging symbols for Umbrello?"
<Jucato> nvm... :)
<_StefanS_> mornings!
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> wassup?
<Jucato> trying to compile Umbrello from svn...
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<Jucato> the current one in feisty doesn't include a fix yet for an annoying crash :(
<\sh> kwwii: I won't make it to linuxtag :( I won't get any holidays
<Tonio_> \sh: :(
<\sh> but amu will be there afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: leaving to zagreb in one hour, I'll let you know how was the conference, and will blog a bit about it to kubuntuise the planet ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: great, say hi to them from me
<Tonio_> of course I will ;)
<Riddell> grr, k3b has annoying popup message on start
<Riddell> Czessi, kwwii: how many CDs do you want for linuxtag?
<Riddell> the answer is between 0 and 35,000 i386 and 17.000 amd64
<Riddell> grr, k3b has tip of the day
<Tonio_> Riddell: noticed that, already on my todo ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will fix tomorrow if I have time for this
<Riddell> tonio never stops, even when on the other side of the continent!
<Riddell> err, aren't you ment to be on a plane?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, taking the train to paris in 15 minutes
<Tonio_> I am 10 minutes from the train station :)
<Tonio_> 5 still have 5 minutes to prepare my lugage and I'm done :)
<Tonio_> this time I'm done, have a nice we all, seya !!!
<Riddell> _Sime: guidance 0.8 contains no translations :(
<Jucato> moin Riddell!
<Riddell> hola Jucato
<Jucato> Riddell: is there a possibility of sort of getting a more updated Umbrello in feisty? the current one crashes because of kde bug 140693
<ubotu> KDE bug 140693 in general "crash anchor note to class" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140693
<Jucato> dunno if the fix made it to the 1.5.61 release mentioned on Umbrello's homepage. but it's fixed from svn
<Riddell> Jucato: patches welcome
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato wonders how to do that... :(
<Riddell> apt-get source kdesdk; checkout kdesdk from 3.5 branch, diff -urN umbrello old-umbrello
<Jucato> oops I just apt-get source umbrello only :/
<Riddell> same tyhing
<Riddell> thing
<Jucato> ah ok. based on the bug report, only one file was modified to fix the bug. so I'm going to download that file from svn
<Riddell> _Sime: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/po.tar.gz
<Jucato> Riddell: "apt-get source kdesdk",  "svn co -r631974 svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kdesdk", "diff -ruN kdesdk kdesdk-3.5.6 > kdesdk-r631974.diff" <-- looks ok? the result is a massive diff (721,000+ lines)
<Jucato> "Umbrello 1.5.61 corresponds to r631974 of the KDE SVN repository (branches/KDE/3.5/kdesdk).", so I checked out only that revision
<Riddell> that'll include all the autotools foo
<Jucato> oh shucks...
<Riddell> run diff only on kdesdk/umbrello
<Riddell> and run diffstat over that to see what you get
<Jucato> will do.
<Jucato> hm... 190,000+ lines now... :/
<Riddell> pastebin the diffstat
<Jucato> hm... it included .svn folders?
<Jucato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12904/
* waylandbill waves @ Jucato
<Jucato> hi waylandbill!
<Riddell> find . -name .svn | xargs rm -r
<Riddell> find . -name Makefile* | xargs rm -r
<Jucato> that second command complained of "rm: missing operand". run diff -ruN again?
<Riddell> sure
<Jucato> diffstat looks better now :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12907/
<Riddell> remove the Makefile.in files from it
<Riddell> also ChangeLog and VERSION
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> in both copies?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> hmm, how do I actually install wine?
<Jucato> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12910/
<Jucato> from the repository? then use it from the command line like "wine foo.exe"
<Jucato> oh there are still some Makefile.in files... remove all of those?
<Riddell> what's the package though?  there's none called "wine"
<Riddell> yes, purge all Makefile.in evilness
<Riddell> find . -name Makefile.in | xargs rm
<Jucato> !info wine feisty
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Jucato> the package name is wine
<Jucato> hehe evilness.. I presume makefile.in is for automake? :D
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato> hehe :D
<Riddell> I really can't see a package called wine
<Riddell> I must be going mad
<Jucato> um.. universe is enabled?
<Riddell> yep
<Jucato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12911/ wow now the diff is just 1171 lines long! :D
<Riddell> ok, now edit that diff so it applies at level 1
<Riddell> put in debian/patches and compile
<Jucato> ah... this is the tricky part :)
<Jucato> oh krap... do we still have time for it until.. um... tomorrow? I think I deleted my pbuilder before I upgraded... :/
<Riddell> oh, wine only exists for i386
<Riddell> hmph
<Jucato> oh you're on 64-bit?
<Riddell> I am yes
<Jucato> yeah forgot that little detail...
<Riddell> me too
<Riddell> tomorrow is fine
<Jucato> hm... level 1 would be inside kdesdk-3.5.6? (the directory created by apt-get source kdesdk)
* Jucato should really be getting into MOTU stuff this weekend...
<Jucato> Riddell: you mean something like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12914/
<Jucato> a patch that you can use -p0 on?
<Jucato> (just an example)
<Jucato> hm... something's wrong.. I think I need more time to work on this :/
<Jucato> lol I had it backwords!!!! should have been diff -ruN old new :D
<Riddell> Jucato: -p1 best
<Jucato> ah ok
<Riddell> Jucato: like that is good
<Jucato> so I just have to edit the .diff to remove the 0 level? in this case kdesdk-3.5.6/ or kdesdk/ ?
<Riddell> Jucato: keep that
<Riddell> it's good as it is
<Jucato> ah kool :)
<Jucato> Riddell: while I'm waiting for pbuilder, just wanted to ask for clarifications: put the .diff into debian/patches, then run debuild -S, then pbuild the .dsc, then create a debdiff?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
* Jucato wonders if he has to modify debian/changelog too
<Riddell> Jucato: yep,  dch -i
<Jucato> ah yeah I have to remember that. :)
<Jucato> ok thanks. waiting for pbuilder :)
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: 0.8 uploaded
<sebbar> hi, is it normal to not have a shutdown splash in feisty yet?
<sebas> Riddell: Rocking
<Riddell> sebbar: no
<sebbar> Riddel: any suggestions on how I could fix this? otherwise I'll just wait for final and do a new install, maybe it will help
<Riddell> sebbar: none especially, it could be a bug in kdm or could be usplash
<jjesse> wow lots of upgrades today, anything that changes anything major that might need to be documentated?
<Riddell> jjesse: k3b 1.0
<sebas> Hm, yay.
<Riddell> that should be out last major change
<jjesse> Riddell: ok....
<Riddell> oh and guidance 0.8 but that's mostly a version number change since we already had svn snapshots
<Riddell> sebas: doesn't sound like a convincing yay?
<jjesse> is there a reason that openoffice.org-help-en-us is marked as upgradable but no change is requested?
<sebas> It was a "I'm a bit tired, but convinced" :-)
<sebas> Returned from Oslo late at night and had a meeting early.
<Riddell> anything nice happen in Oslo?
<sebas> Yeah, meeting with TT, improved collaboration also on the non-technical front.
<sebas> Like joint marketing when Qt is touched, for example.
<sebas> (Yes, we haven't been doing that in the past)
<Riddell> indeed we havn't
<Riddell> apart from zack's blog :)
* kwwii is amazed at how many kde icons ubuntu uses
<Riddell> kwwii: in gnome?
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, imagine that
<Riddell> kwwii: like what?
<kwwii> because tango defaults down to crystalsvg
<Riddell> oh, right
<Riddell> but only if it's installed
<Riddell> which it isn't by default
<kwwii> apparently lots of people are installing it though (I had a couple of bug reports about it)
<Riddell> yes, it'll be brought in by any kde programme
<jpwhiting> hi all, anyone know where to put feedback about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade ?
<Riddell> jpwhiting: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/84717
<ubotu> Malone bug 84717 in update-manager "SRU: updates necessary for Kubuntu Upgrade Tool in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<jpwhiting> thanks
<jpwhiting> duh, should have seen that on the page itself.....
<jpwhiting> hey Riddell, I had similar to second from last on that feedback page, adding your repo since I have kde356 already didn't work well from adept
<jpwhiting> put some funky y with umlaut after ./ in third column where edgy is for other repos
<jpwhiting> but adding your repo to sources.list worked beautifully
<jpwhiting> I guess this is all assuming you are the same person as kubuntu.org/~jriddell :)
<Arby> jpwhiting: I've seen that occasionally as well.
<Arby> never figured out what caused it
<Arby> I wonder if it's some sort of character encoding thing
<jpwhiting> I don't think I've added repos from within adept before, so maybe I did something wrong
<jpwhiting> but it worked fine from cmd line...
<Arby> it's not all repos, just sometimes
<Arby> which makes it a pain to work out
<jpwhiting> looks like my chinese support is causing issues also : apt.log: ackage openoffice.org-l10n-zh-cn has broken dep on myspell-dictionary-zh-cn
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Riddell> jpwhiting: that's a bug in the edgy version of adept, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<jpwhiting> yeah, did that
<jpwhiting> worked fine for getting the updater
<Jucato> Riddell: btw, it's too late for Filelight 1.0 to get in feisty?
<jpwhiting> now it seems kubuntu 7.04 doesn't have a couple openoffice chinese packages yet
* Jucato has been getting broken language packages on feisty updates since yesterday...
<jpwhiting> but that's ok, I'm removing them to get the upgrade, I don't use openoffice chinese stuff anyway
<Jucato> yay pbuilder just finished!!
<Jucato> um Riddell, question... the checkout I made of umbrello from svn corresponds to the 1.5.61 release. will that be a problem since it's a new version?
<Riddell> Jucato: filelight would need to go through the universe uvf exception process
<Riddell> Jucato: that's not a problem
<Riddell> Jucato: might be an idea to have that VERSION file updated though come to think of it
<Jucato> Riddell: ah ok. about filelight, I was kinda surprised that 1.0 wasn't in feisty. that version fixes that annoying crash on exit.
<Jucato> VERSION file? the one that I deleted? :D
<Riddell> Jucato: yep
<Riddell> Jucato: if you want to take filelight through uvf exception I'd happily support that
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> hope I have the guts and knowledge to go through it. I'll try
<Jucato> Riddell: VERSION is just a text file that has "1.5.61" in it right? but where should I put it? :/
<Riddell> where it currently is
<Riddell> actually, don't change it
<Jucato> but I deleted it earlier right?
<Riddell> that version number scheme oliver uses is daft
<Jucato> so it currently is in /dev/null :)
<Riddell> you only deleted it for purposed of making the diff
<Riddell> the final thing should start with a newly unpacked kdesdk source deb
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> dpkg-source -x *.dsc ?
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks a lot. really appreciate the guidance. in the future, I'll really be reading the packaging guide :)
<dvwyngaa> hi all....
<dvwyngaa> I need some support on the Kubuntu Upgrade tool...any takers?
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: what's the problem?
<dvwyngaa> follow the instructions as per the www ...it start with the disclaimer and then when I continue it doesn't exit...
<dvwyngaa> the adept and the following error message pops up in the console...
<dvwyngaa> can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE
<dvwyngaa> error: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11konsolePart8setPtyFdE
<dvwyngaa> any ideas?
<dvwyngaa> I run Kubuntu 6.10 with KDE 3.5.6
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: i386?
<dvwyngaa> yip...
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: where did you get your upgrades from?
<dvwyngaa> using repo: can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE
<dvwyngaa> error: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11konsolePart8setPtyFdE
<dvwyngaa> sorry...
<dvwyngaa> using http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ ./
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: what does  apt-cache policy konsole  output?
<dvwyngaa> let me have a look...
<dvwyngaa> just too make sure this I obtain by "apt-cache policy"?
<Jucato> "apt-cache policy konsole"
<dvwyngaa> Riddell: sorry mate...I back now...any ideas on the DistUpgrade tool problem?
<Jucato> Riddell: ping. debdiff from .dsc right?
<anti_pop> is it just me, or do people have issues launching amarok after latest updates ?
* Jucato wonders why bluez-gnome is being installed
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> Riddell: http://jucato.org/stuff/kdesdk_3.5.6.debdiff
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: 17:22 < Riddell> dvwyngaa: what does  apt-cache policy konsole  output?
* Jucato crosses his fingers
<dvwyngaa> Riddell: will get it now...
<Riddell> Jucato: looks sane at a glance, will give it a try in a bit
<dvwyngaa> Riddell: it outputs: Installed: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: hmm, I need to test those packages again
<Riddell> dvwyngaa: although other people havn't had a problem
<dvwyngaa> Riddell: no probs, mate...I feel tempted to just download the Feisty Beta ISo and re-install the notebook...
<jjesse> ok small question -- for feisty amarok should ask to install mp3 support when i try to play an mp3 correct?
<jjesse> because it didn't
<Mez_> what theme does KDE use for GTK apps by defualt (I installed ubuntu-desktop and now it looks all fugly
<Jucato> Riddell: going to bed now... but leaving Konvi open. I'll just read the backlogs if you have something to say about the debdiff :)
<Lure> Riddell: anybody taking care of bug 94353?
<ubotu> Malone bug 94353 in cupsys "[feisty]  Some packages include files in usr/local or opt" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94353
<Tonio_> hi
<Lure> Tonio_: hi to Zagreb ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Lure: can't wait to see you tomorrow
<Tonio_> Lure: my speech is at 12
<Tonio_> Lure: I hope it'll be nice :)
<Tonio_> Lure: but I'm unsure today....
<Lure> Tonio_: I will arrive around 11:00 (6:15 is too early to catch the train ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: you will rock
* Lure is packaging photo equipment to take some photos ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is I got the response from amazon
<Tonio_> Lure: NO!
<Lure> Tonio_: job?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: first time in my life I get a "no" after an interview....
<ypsila> moin
<Tonio_> and that was english interview so........ :)
<Lure> Tonio_: oh, well, bad for them ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: makes me doubt
<Tonio_> Lure: well it was more management than technical stuff, maybe that's the reason for the no...
<Tonio_> I have done management in the past, but I'm more a pure tech guy
<Lure> Tonio_: I talked to Ante and he was concerned that I will hijack you and take you to Ljubljana on Sat night ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Tonio_> why not :)
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, if you have nothing to do tonight, you could sponsor two main uploads for me and allee ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: no I have to work on that presentation
<Tonio_> Lure: tomorrow afternoon, I might have time
<Lure> Tonio_: I thought it may be something like that... ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: no problem, I have subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors and will ping Riddell or imbrandon when around ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: tommorow afternoon we will drink some beers (or wine) ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<imbrandon> Lure, i can look at them in a few minutes if you want ( eating dinner now )
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Lure> imbrandon: great - bug 94353 and bug 75435
<ubotu> Malone bug 94353 in gtk-qt-engine "[feisty]  Some packages include files in usr/local or opt" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94353
<ubotu> Malone bug 75435 in digikam "Gnome and KDE trash are incompatible.  Was: usdigikam expects trash to be in ~/Desktop/Trash - causes error in Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75435
<Lure> imbrandon: both are simple packaging fixes
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> give me about ~20 minutes to finish eating and i'll look/upload
<imbrandon> ;)
* Tonio_ works on the kpresenter stuff
<Tonio_> Lure: hard to work with kpresenter.........
<Tonio_> Lure: but I can't do that on OOo, f I wanna support kde !
<Lure> imbrandon: take your time ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: I would do it in Powerpoint ;-)
<Lure> hi toma
<toma> hi Lure
<Lure> toma: any plans with pop support in mailody?
<Lure> at least in kde4?
<toma> Lure: nope
<toma> Lure: installing an imap server and fetchmail is not much work for you ;-)
<Lure> toma: will akonadi provide pop plugin?
<Lure> toma: so mailody -> imap -> akonadi -> pop
<toma> Lure: i dont think so, it's mainly a storage area
<toma> but i'm not 100% sure
<Lure> toma: but you are right - local imap server is not that bad
<toma> Lure: no, espcecially when you have a server something, you can easily add some webmail client for example
<Tonio_> Lure: is that mailody so nice ?
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the problem with kmail ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep - and code is nicer for hacking ;-)
<toma> Tonio_: http://video.mailody.net/composer.mpeg
<Tonio_> toma: bandwidth too slow at the hotel
<Lure> Tonio_: I hate to depend on SW that is binary only or complex source code only ;-)
<toma> hmm ok
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<toma> Lure: fdoving learned c++/qt on Mailody
<Tonio_> Lure: I looked at a few mailody screenshot, it only looks like an imap client as many others
<Tonio_> nothing "special" at the first approach
* toma is insulted
<Tonio_> toma: fdoving codes this ?
<Tonio_> toma: I said "first approach" :)
<Lure> Tonio_: toma is main author ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: oups :)
<toma> Tonio_: yep, fdoving and me
<Tonio_> toma: and as I said, I didn't talk about the code
<Tonio_> toma: is there any reason not to support pop ?
<toma> Tonio_: yep, it's an imap client ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: hehe ;)
* ryanakca pokes kolab
<toma> but more seriously:
<toma> i dont use pop, so i won't write support for it
<Tonio_> toma: I can understand
<toma> but if someone wants to add it, it can probably be done
<Tonio_> but nowadays, lots of people are using both at the same time
<Tonio_> using 2 separate clients can be a bit boring for them
<toma> sure, but as i said, if you want to, you can setup a local imap server and fetchmail
<toma> that is no rocket science at all
<Tonio_> toma: but sorry for the insult, I'll test deeply and will give you complete feedback :)
<toma> Tonio_: hehe, don't worry when i started Mailody I got far worse feedback
<Tonio_> I hope it is better now :)
<toma> ive some cool ideas about mail reading/writing in general, but first i've to do the basics
<toma> but i'm writing it for myself, if anyone likes it and wants to use it: fine
<Lure> imbrandon: 94353 already done by keescook
<imbrandon> k
<Lure> Tonio_: you presentation will be live tommorow: http://stream.grad.hr:8080/
<Lure> Tonio_: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/konferencija/
<Tonio_> Lure: I know :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-31
<ypsila> hungaria?
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> just to be sure I'm not crazy
<Tonio_> Lure: krita has been removed from the desktop cd ?
<nixternal> I lost everyone of my images dangit, and I have no clue how
<nixternal> so all of my photographs are gone :(
<nixternal> I am glad I uploaded them to my Gallery box a while back, but all of my artwork stuff I did is gone, even my killer gotchis
<Jucato> :(
* Jucato wonders if Riddell's sleeping now...
<Jucato> moin bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Jucato :-)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> good - went shopping :)
<DaSkreech> retail therapy :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> only occasionally
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: made a debdiff for umbrello last night... still waiting for Riddell to awake from his deep slumber :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> probably irn bru induced slumber
<Hobbsee> or beer
<poningru> what?
<poningru> beer?
<Jucato> heheh :)
<poningru> where?
* Jucato probably owes Riddell a lot of irn bru :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://jucato.org/stuff/kdesdk_3.5.6.debdiff just in case you're interested to see (just in case :P)
<Hobbsee> right
<Jucato> next up... trying on a new version of filelight... :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: should be 07_umbrello.diff
<Jucato> eek?!
<Hobbsee> if there's no more descriptive name for it - (and/or list in the changelog of what it fixes
<Hobbsee> well, usually
<Jucato> I just followed the pattern of the ones in debian/patches
<Hobbsee> ah, right, so that package is different
* Jucato nervously waits Hobbsee's review :)
<Jucato> just 1202 lines to read through :)
<Hobbsee> looks big, but i dont know anything about it :)
<Hobbsee> would help if it was actaully said what it fixes..
<Jucato> ah... actually, um...
<Jucato> it sort of upgrade umbrello from 1.5.6 to 1.5.61
<Jucato> but Riddell said not to bump the VERSION file anymore
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://uml.sourceforge.net/download.php <-- based on that, I made a checkout of umbrello for that revision only (r631974)
<Hobbsee> ahh, i see
<Hobbsee> personally, i'd probably add:  Bugs fixed:
<Hobbsee>     *  Improved loading of files from older versions
<Hobbsee>     * Fixed crash creating various types of associations (140693, 141073, 141106, 141277)
<Hobbsee>     * Fixed unclickable diagrams (140870)
<Hobbsee> in the changelog
<Hobbsee> but see what Riddell says
<Jucato> thanks for the suggestion... I actually didn't really know what to put in the changelog...
<Hobbsee> merging's a pain if you cant tell what the diff was for
* Jucato thinks the hardest part about packaging properly is determining the correct text to go, in the correct place...
* Jucato takes a note of that and blogs about it
<Jucato> s/blogs/will\ blog
<Jucato> hm... might be putting my MOTU studies on hold for a week... holy week... :/
<DaSkreech> partly week or the wholy week?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> partly holy week :)
<DaSkreech> Gnight all
<Jucato> g'night DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Good night
<DaSkreech> we all love all of you guys :-)
<Jucato> g'night DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech!
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> One question about the upgrade tool
<Jucato> g'night DaSkreech :P
* DaSkreech muffles Jucato
<DaSkreech> It says I have to close all my applications
<DaSkreech> Is it serious?
* Jucato never had that...
<DaSkreech> Did you get a window outlining which packages would change?
<Jucato> iirc, yes
<DaSkreech> Right that box says in Bold To Prevent Dataloss close all open documents and applications
<DaSkreech> I get the documents
<DaSkreech> Why the apps?
<stdin> hmm, shouldn't the "Help -> Report Bug..." feature go to launchpad.net, not bugs.kde.org?
<Tonio__> hi from zagreb ;)
<Jucato> ooh hi Tonio__
<Jucato> together with Lure?
<Tonio__> nope still waiting for him :)
<Tonio__> I'm in the hotel room polishing the presentation
<Jucato> ah :)
<giangy> yawn
<Tonio__> I'll have to do it with OOo :(
<giangy> 'morning
<giangy> hi Tonio__, Jucato :)
<Tonio__> there is a bug in the libpng stuff, resized imaged look ugly in kpresenter
<Jucato> hi giangy
<Tonio__> hey giangy
<Tonio__> conference starts in 10 minutes, I have to go....
* Tonio__ will be lost since he doesn't understand croatian, but missing the introduction is soooooo impolite :)
<Tonio__> hello _Sime_
<hunger> Why do KDE programs use too big fonts?
<hunger> Gnome apps are fine and the fonts in the fontconfig dialog of KDE does show the proper fonts as well.
<Tm_T> err
<hunger> filelist in kdevelop is borked, too.
* hunger wonders why the annoying bugs always come up in beta.
<Riddell> bah, guidance power manager broke
<sebas> I've attached a patch to the BR
<sebas> It might not fix it, but the indentation was wrong anyway.
<sebas> If that patch doesn't help, we'll just catch the exception, it's not a critical path
<stdin> Riddell: quick question: shouldn't the "Help -> Report Bug..." feature go to launchpad.net, not bugs.kde.org?
<Riddell> stdin: no, it should have an algorithm in it to determine if the bug is an ubuntu issur or an upstream issue and redirect appropriately
<stdin> Riddell: hmm, that doesn't sound like an easy thing to do
<Riddell> sebas: nope, doesn't help :(
<Riddell> and there seems to be a problem with apport in there too
<sebas> Riddell: You can reproduce it?
<Riddell> sebas: yes
<sebas> That offset problem?
<sebas> I've seen it more than once
<sebas> Riddell: Attached an exceptionhandler, care to try?
<Riddell> sebas: that fixes it
<Riddell> seems a bit of a cheat though :)
<Riddell> sebas: it doesn't run the bit of code under "# add list of governators"
<Riddell> sebas: it'll be affecting laptops that don't have cpufreq then
* sebas reads
<sebas> +        if self.hasCpuFreq:
<sebas> +            self._updateCpuWidgets()
<sebas> Lines 663 and 664
<sebas> Can you try this?
<Riddell> that is exactle the patch I just attached to bug 99189
<ubotu> Malone bug 99189 in Ubuntu "numerous crashes with 6.10" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99189
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> bug 99198
<ubotu> Malone bug 99198 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance-powermanager-0.8.0 fails with AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'setChecked'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99198
<sebas> Ok, he answered. I'll commit.
<Riddell> sebas: I'll upload with the indentation patch and the if self.hasCpuFreq: patch
<sebas> Riddell: Lovely
<sebas> Should be exactly the svn version then anyway
<Riddell> sebas: your patch is wrong
<Riddell> self.hasCpuFreq: -> self.powermanager.hasCpuFreq:
<sebas> Riddell: Ouch, good point. Fixing.
<hunger> Anyone else having too big fonts in KDE apps (but not in the font config app nor non-kde apps)?
<Riddell> hunger: not I, check what the DPI is set to
<hunger> Riddell: 75dpi
<hunger> Seems way too low.
<Riddell> I have 96x97
<Riddell> hunger: how recent is this?
<Riddell> might be a guidance 0.8 thing
<hunger> Riddell: Did not have it yesterday.
<Riddell> hunger: seems like a likely candidate then
<Riddell> hunger: do you have /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore ?
<hunger> Riddell: Yes.
<Riddell> hunger: it's /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore which sets the DPI, I guess you could put a bunch of debugging output and run it to see what it's doing
<hunger> Only the KDE apps are effected. The fontconfig in guidance is not.
<hunger> BRB
<hunger> Hey, I removed 40guidance-displayconfig_restore and now all is well again.
<hunger> xdpyinfo still reports 75dpi...
<sebas> hunger: Set dpi to something else in kcontrol | Display module
<sebas> Humm.
<mhb> good afternoon
<hunger> sebas: I used to have it set 120dpi, but that screwed up too much. So I left it at ubuntu's default.
<sebas> hunger: Ah, ok.
<sebas>  Sime dealt with the dpi stuff, so he might be interested in your findings
<hunger> It is really interessting that this does not effect gnome apps nor the font config app:-)
<Riddell> gnome uses a fixed dpi, KDE naively uses the X dpi
<hunger> Riddell: Hmmm... that has not changed (according to xdpyinfo).
<Riddell> what hasn't?
<hunger> Riddell: DPI as reported by xdpyinfo.
<Riddell> between what?
<hunger> I got 75dpi when I had 40guidance-displayconfig_restore active (big fonts) and now I still have 75dpi with it inactive (normal fonts).
<hunger> Both are reported by xdpyinfo.
<Riddell> try adding debugging to the last line of FixXorgDPI in /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore to see what dpi it sets
<Riddell> I can't see anything between the old and new versions of that script which would change the dpi though
<Hobbsee> http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/  - will we grab these fixes?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tonio was talking about it, not sure if he did
<Hobbsee> right
<david_> Anyone no why linux generic kernel would cause my laptop to slow down. When I unplug the power it is normal. Seems like the power saving is backwards.
<david_> i386 kernel is fine.
<david_> Been doing this since 6.10 ubunut/kubuntu
* Jucato waves... specially to Hobbsee
<david_> Just installed feisty in hopes of a change but no.
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato
<Hobbsee> david_: #ubuntu+1
<david_> I there now thanks.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is the great Riddel around? :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he was about an hour ago.  no idea about now
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks :)
<Jucato> Riddell: good day! :)
* Jucato wonders how Tonio and Lure are doing...
<lucas_> hi
<lucas_> Does any one here has heard about http://build.opensuse.org/
<lucas_> They call this the opensuse build services
<lucas_> If any of your plans to use it ?
<ryanakca> can someone help me test our kolab server?
<ryanakca> erm... is kontact broken? it refuses to start...
<ryanakca> http://pastebin.ca/418860   it just hangs at that
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-01
<vprints> anybody familiar with PCSC or just using it?
<jjesse> what's pcsc?
<jjesse> evening
<vprints> http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/
<DaSkreech> hi jjesse
<nixternal> my eyes and ears!
<nixternal> I have been playing Battlefield 2 all day long
* nixternal takes a break
<yuriy> wow 50 new kdebase bugs :(
<yuriy> aw the regular wine icon was used for system settings?
<nixternal> amarokFS is cool
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<giangy> http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html April Fool's Day awesome :D
* Hobbsee rofl's
<Hobbsee> nice link, giangy :D
* Hobbsee actually deals in fibre optic cables....just not like that
<giangy> Hobbsee: another found, http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html
<giangy> lolz :D
<Hobbsee> that's probably about imap support
<Hobbsee> hehe
<giangy> no :P
<giangy> ghghg
<giangy> Hobbsee: or .. http://www.itwire.com.au/content/view/10977/1090/ gagagaga
<giangy> :P
<poningru> Hobbsee: you do?
<poningru> awesome
* poningru used to deal with fiber too
<poningru> <--- was personally responsible for about 2 sec of no internet for a local isp
<giangy> ghgh
<Hobbsee> poningru: yep.  uni course in it at the moment
<poningru> you guys have a uni course on fiber optics???
* poningru wants
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, optoelectronics
<Hobbsee> there's one other in photonics, in NSW
<Hobbsee> (my state)
<Hobbsee> so, not usually
<poningru> oh hmm
<jsgotangco> nice
<poningru> I am sure we have it too
<poningru> I should dig it up
<seele> is there any way to run to the dist upgrade tool without needing to upgrade?
<seele> i wanted to take screenshots
<freeflying> seele: use a chroot
<Tm_T> serzholino: what
<Tm_T> ...
<ryanakca> mhb: ping, feel like helping me test the kolab server?
<Tonio_> hi there
<freexqf> Hi!
<freexqf> is there some place i can get the kde4-devel packages?
<Tonio_> freexqf: on feisty : apt-get source kde4base-dev
<freexqf> ok. thxs
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> almost noon actually :)
<jsgotangco> hi
<nixternal> hello jsgotangco
<ryanakca> well, can't hurt to ask again
<ryanakca> anybody willing to help me test kubuntu-devel's kolab server in kontact?
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get my email ?
<ryanakca> hey _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hi ryanakca, you just sort of went away :)
<ryanakca> oops, hit the wrong x... close channel window and close/minimize KVirc are so close together
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> ryanakca: what's Kolab?
<_StefanS_> heh thought it was something like that
<ryanakca> Tm_T: kolab is a groupware type service that permits you to share a calendar, todo list, etc with developpers so that selecting meeting times and organizing is easier... it also gives you an imap account
<Tm_T> ryanakca: I see, I might have short moment
<ryanakca> I set it up yesterday and I'm looking for someone who is willing to help out with it
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> shall I get the "how to configure kontact for kolab" instructions?
<ryanakca> Tm_T: http://kolab.org/doc/doc2-1.70.pdf
<mhb> ryanakca: sorry, I was away
<ryanakca> mhb: np
<mhb> ryanakca: but I'll be glad to
<ryanakca> mhb: kk, I'll get you an account
<Tonio_> mrhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Tonio_> mr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Tonio_> oups sorry bad channel
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-24
<monolith> If i'm haveing trouble with the Kubuntu 8.04 Beta is this where I should ask about it?
<nosrednaekim> monolith: no... #ubuntu+1
<monolith> Okay, thanks
<nosrednaekim> monolith: if you are running kde4 and they seem to be kde4 specific, you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: have you noticed in the printer applet that if you right click on the systray icon when the main window isn't showing it will show the main window and not the context menu?
<nosrednaekim> hmm, let me check that out.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm... indeed
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: looking at the qt docs, I don't see what we are ment to do differently
<nosrednaekim> could it be that on_iconpopupmenu ?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I commented out your else: statement from showMainWindow()
<Riddell> which has fixed it
<nosrednaekim> oooops :)
<Riddell> we can just use show() directly at the bottom for if "--show"
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I did that, but there was some reason that I called that..
<nosrednaekim> can't remember though, so yeah, I'll take that out.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no need!
<Riddell> the applet is now maintained in KDE :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: please test http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/printer-applet/
<nosrednaekim> I fixed it... I just changed the else to an elif reason==show
<nosrednaekim> awesome :)
<Riddell> yeah, we rock
<seele> Riddell: i hope youre still this excited about printing halfway through the SoC
<seele> Riddell: or you had a *really* good weekend ;-P
<nosrednaekim> we should add an "about" to it.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: go ask for an svn account http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Contribute/Get_a_SVN_Account
<seele> nosrednaekim: have you seen the wireframes?  they may be out of date now, but they might help you with some parts of the dialog layout
<nosrednaekim> yeah, Riddell just pointed them out to me after I asked your advice...
<seele> cool
<nosrednaekim> so i'll consult them first.
<seele> well, whatever is easiet.  i think the priority is to get something working as long as you don't mind fixing the UI later.
<nosrednaekim> yep, thats the plan
<calc> do bugs against the cd installer belong to ubiquity or something else?
<nixternal> if it is installation, then ubiquity
<calc> ok
<calc> the install (not live cd) version doesn't deactivate the minimize button
<nixternal> ooh, that would suck
<calc> yea no way to get it back afaict
<nixternal> if you didn't know shortcuts, that would minimize it to oblivion :)
<calc> i didn't know them but i didn't try it until it started installing so i didn't really need it
<nixternal> alright, I will go ahead and work on an ubiquity patch for that
<calc> nixternal: i didn't check it for gnome but it might happen on regular ubuntu cd also
<calc> the reason i did that type of install was the installer in the live kubuntu cd didn't work
<nixternal> hrmm
<calc> it would act like it was going to run but did nothing
 * calc needed to install kubuntu to check out OOo bugs
<r0uzic> Good night
<awen_> Riddell: have you had time to look at http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/ ? ... update: I've just been polishing it a little and reuploaded
<Riddell> awen_: no, what is it?  I don't have time just now, it'll need to be this evening
<awen_> Riddell: it's kde-guidance-powermanager now with helper function to get button-events directly from HAL
<ScottK> Riddell and awen_: I can probably look at it today.
<awen_> ScottK: sounds good... I'll be online the rest of the day (CET), so if you have any questions while looking at it, just ask
<ScottK> awen_: Will do.
<Serega> hi all
<Serega> Riddell: Jonathan?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, ok. So, I'm fixing up that "Press Room" view on the left hand sidebar, it'll contain the headlines. Did you also want one called "Latest Updates" or "Latest Package Updates" or something of the sort?
<jjesse> mrning
<Artemis_Fowl> evning :)
<jjesse> :)
<awen_> g'afternoon
<nixternal> morning
<Jucato> nixternal!!!! :)
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> must be spring break in chhiago land today
<ScottK> I didn't think they allowed Spring in Chicago.
<jjesse> its not happening in michigan
<jjesse> supposed to get snow this week again
<ScottK> Flowers are blooming here.  This weekend is supposed to be the peak bloom time for the cherry blossoms in Washington DC.
<awen_> in Denmark it's supposed to be spring... but it's been snowing the last 3 hours (this is the third day with snow in a week)
<nixternal> we had flowers bloom last week, and we also had snow kill all those flowers :)
<jjesse> same here
<Jucato> nixternal: on the same day? :)
<jjesse_> ?:
<seele> is there anyway to make firefox use the kde file open and print dialogs?
<ScottK> seele: I haven't bothered to do this, so I don't know if it actually works or not: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110353
<seele> ScottK: i'm more concerned with if it should be done by default
<ScottK> seele: Personally I'd prefer it if it were.  I think it would be reasonable to spec this for Ibex and do it.
<seele> hmm
<nixternal> seele and ScottK: those instructions work, and they work well
<nixternal> oh wait, those are the old ones, don't work anymore iirc
 * nixternal finds the bug report
<nixternal> seele: those instructions work with firefox 2, but I don't know about firefox 3..won't hurt trying them I guess
<seele> nixternal: sure, but i'd like to see that as a kubuntu default :)
<nixternal> there are a couple people would like to see
<Riddell> ScottK: did you look at awen_'s package?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> Serega: pong
<Serega> Riddell: hey! why do we store install-css.sh in kaffeine package? I propose to remove it
<Riddell> Serega: shrug, does it do any harm?
<smarter> it's already in libdvdread3
<smarter> and medibuntu is better anyway (:
<Serega> Riddell: just to cleanup. dvdcss installing is implemented anyway. ok it's minor. another one: please point me to package where also is present localized helper script. I absolutely have no idea what to do with such .pot :(
<Riddell> Serega: I don't know of any
<ScottK> Riddell: I have not looked at it yet.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like tomorrow or very late tonight before I have a shot at getting back to Guidance.
<Serega> argh...
<awen_> ScottK: I have been looking at the guidance bugs regarding powermanger, but on nearly all of them it seems that they needs to be closed, as they are crashes that doesn't occur anymore... do we have anything regarding powermanager that needs fixing?
<ScottK> awen_: I'm not sure.  I've been relying on you for that and focusing on displayconfig.  There is a userconfig utf8 bug that looks like it needs fixing.
<awen_> ScottK: okay... then that is probably a good sign; I'll go triage some of the older non-prioritized bugs then, and see if they still occur
 * ScottK quietly hopes awen_ decides to look into the userconfig thing.
<awen_> ScottK: do you have a bug number?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> awen_: Bug #112101 (It shows assigned, but he assigned it for triaging, not fixing, so feel free) and Bug #205487 - Not sure if they are the exact same issue or not.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112101 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance user management broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205487 in kde-guidance "Modify and New in userconfig don't work due to unicode errors" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205487
<awen_> ScottK: I'll try to take a look at them
<ScottK> awen_: Thanks.
<awen_> ScottK: I think the problem isn't surprising... two lines above the one where the error occurs it says "# FIXME possible bug here because name is unicode and the str()'s used below might not be able to coerce a unicode group name into what we want"
<ScottK> awen_: Heh.  I hadn't had a chance to look at the code yet.
<awen_> ScottK: :)
<ScottK> awen_: Since supporting users in their own language is an important Kubuntu value, I think this is important.  Any chance you can fix it?
<blueyed> The ~kubuntu-members/kdebase/debian bzr branch is from 2008-01-04?!
<awen_> ScottK: as the powermanager fixes I've done is the first python I have ever looked at I won't give any guarantees... but I'll give it a try
 * awen_ goes hunting for some documentation about python and unicode strings
<ScottK> awen_: You're doing excellent so far.  Please go for it.
<ScottK> blueyed: We aren't actively using them right now.  It was to painful.
<blueyed> ScottK: pity. even with bzr-builddeb?
<_StefanS_> evening
<ScottK> blueyed: Wasn't my decision, but at a guess, the main kde packages are huge.  I checked that one out just to see if there was anything of interest before my last upload and it took minutes just to get a local copy.
<ScottK> It's just to slow.
<blueyed> ScottK: well, the kdebase branch is only the debian dir..
<ScottK> That's not small either.  Look in the patches dir.
<blueyed> well, ~1M there.. branching takes ~30s here.. but ok then..
<ScottK> dunno.  Ask Riddell if you really want to know.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: looks like we are going to have to make the printer applet a bit more KDE-like <_<
<awen_> don't we use utf-8 as preferred encoding with all languages?
<awen_> ScottK: I believe I have a fix for bug 205487 (but I have no means of testing it, can't really reproduce the problem)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205487 in kde-guidance "Modify and New in userconfig don't work due to unicode errors" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205487
<awen_> ScottK: regarding bug 112101 ... everything seems to be done correctly there; I believe it is an environment problem as noted by the second to last comment on the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112101 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance user management broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112101
<ScottK> awen_: Could you upload it to a PPA and then ask the user to check?
<ScottK> OK.
<awen_> ScottK: I'll upload and ask
<ScottK> Thanks
<awen_> are we going to solely have kde4 on hardy+1 or will kde 3.x live on?
<ScottK> Good question.  I suspect we discuss that at UDS and make a bet based on how we think kde 4.1 will turn out.
<nixternal> we will move kde3 to universe more than likely and move kde4 to main
<nixternal> I doubt we will release a KDE 3 release though
<awen_> okay... so hardy will probably be the last (and long-living kde3) release
<nixternal> a good possibility, unless we plan on doing a Kubuntu KDE 3 Remix like we are doing right now for KDE 4
<awen_> so "nothing decided yet" is the only liable conclusion :)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> like ScottK said, won't know until after UDS
<awen_> nixternal: bug 178356 ... was thinking about looking at it, but you had already tracked the problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178356 in kipi-plugins "[hardy] batch resize generates "error"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178356
<nixternal> awen_: hrmm, thought the fix was uploaded already
<nixternal> the issue is with the .desktop file for the batch converter...there is a bogus regex in the file
<nixternal> I thought that was fixed though
<awen_> nixternal: nope... newest version of kipi-plugins is the same as the one i reported against
<nixternal> maybe I fixed it upstream then and forget to patch here
<nixternal> if you want to work on it, go ahead
<nixternal> I am quite busy working upstream this week
<awen_> nixternal: I'll go look at it... you've pointed me a long way in the right direction
<nixternal> there is a regex iirc that is bogus, or the way the command is run...I fixed like 10 bugs with them stupid menus so I am having a tough time remembering now
<awen_> nixternal: I'll try to see if I can find it
<awen_> any reason why we don't upgrade to the stable version of kipi-plugins as this is out now?
 * awen_ has seen many errors in kipi-plugins as they are now
<ScottK> awen_: It's probably needing packaging (if not in Debian) and an FFe.
<nixternal> interesting
<awen_> ScottK: it needs packaging... the one we have is the newest one in debian; and it is an import from debian experimental :/
<nixternal> they have only been out for a week
<awen_> nixternal: i know that... but just thought of it as a possibility
<awen_> I've only used a limited amount of the plugins, but iirc I've experienced bugs in about half of them
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-25
<awen_> nixternal: fixed :) ... what is the best thing to do with the debdiff?
<awen_> I've subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors ... but if anyone has the time and sponsoring powers > bug 178356
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178356 in kipi-plugins "[hardy] batch resize generates "error"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178356
<awen_> g'night (if anyone is still awake)
<CheGuevara> night
<nosrednaekim> lol.... http://jaysonrowe.wordpress.com/2008/03/24/still-pleased-with-kde-4/
<CheGuevara> At times it seems Ubuntu doesn’t have a KDE Team - just Jonathan Riddell (does that dude ever get to sleep?)
<CheGuevara> :P
<yuriy> oh, you're quoting
<CheGuevara> yeah
<nosrednaekim> read Riddell'scomment :)
<CheGuevara> yeah i was just laughing at that
<nosrednaekim> ah.. :)
<yuriy> hmm scim seems to be making my kde4 apps take a long time to start
<nosrednaekim> I think we should give nixternal, Hobbsee et. al some more publicity :)
<yuriy> wow removing all scim* packages fixed that quite nicely
<yuriy> shouldn't kde4 appear on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs ?
<ryanakca> lol :)
<jjesse> what are we lol about?
<jjesse> i love how in 5-a-day stats "ubuntu-chicago" is listed as a team but nixternal is the only one on the team that has delt with 5-a-day bugs
<jjesse> it still is the 2nd team in stats
<yuriy> i just sent an email to my loco to start participating, but i'm not too confident anything will come of it. chances are you'll see the same thing there
 * yuriy nudges n8k99 
<CheGuevara> yuriy, am working on your bug about removing the zoom buttons
<CheGuevara> do you agree that might as well remove the whole toolbox
<CheGuevara> since it doesn't really do anything without the zoom buttons
<yuriy> CheGuevara: i do, aseigo wouldn't be too happy
<CheGuevara> meh
 * n8k99 pops head ot of shell
<yuriy> would be neat if we could get the lock widgets button on there
<CheGuevara> he said its ok to do it downstream
<CheGuevara> :P
<yuriy> i think it's there in trunk
<nixternal> mmm, pizza and beer
<CheGuevara> hmm
<jjesse> i need to come to chicago again to get more pizza and beer with you
<nixternal> you didn't even have a beer last time
<nixternal> either did I though
<nixternal> but man, beer is wonderful with pizza
<jjesse> i know cause work was paying for it :)
<nixternal> bah, time to take the dog for a walk...bbiaf
 * n8k99 pokes yuriy with, with, with something cleaver and witty
 * yuriy hopes something cleaver and witty == `add-5-a-day`
<jjesse> ok 5-a-day is done, time for bed :)
<CheGuevara> nn
<nixternal> hrmm, how do you get the 'e' key working again in KDE 4?
<nixternal> Riddell: for printer-applet, you need to add the includes for KDE4/MacroLibrary in the CMakeLists.txt
<nixternal> 22:10:34 [ DrCh4r135] kubuntu has pretty much replaced windows for me, save for the odd game craving.
<nixternal> w00t, I finally got the Dr. to get off of Windows!
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE4/MacroLibrary ?
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I almost managed to create a System Settings module counterpart for KGRUBEditor
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: with minor alterations to the initial code
<Riddell> oh, nice
<rbrunhuber-au> hobbsee: are you here?
<Riddell> awen-: why use python-gobject?
<awen-> Riddell: receiving dbus signals only work with DBusGMainLoop eg. gobject... the DBusQtMainLoop is broken in some mysterious way
<Riddell> awen-: it works with qt 4
<Riddell> not qt 3 though
<awen-> Riddell: exactly... but is it better to use qt4 then?
<Riddell> awen-: margionally, we already have it on the CDs
<awen-> Riddell: okay, didn't know it was already there... i can look into changing it later today; unless you will change those three lines yourself :)
<Riddell> awen-: ImportError: No module named pcop
 * awen- is a bit confused... we use dcop functions in powermanager already, but python-dcop isn't a dependency?
<Riddell> awen-: is pcop a typo?
<Riddell> awen-: I think there are two python dcop implementations and you might be using the wrong one
<Riddell> sebas: true? ^^
<awen-> Riddell: there are at least two
<awen-> Riddell: looks like I've been looking at two of the "wrong" dcop implementations
<sebas> Riddell: Uhm, could be
<sebas> I think one comes with PyKDE, one is sort-of standalone
<sebas> But it's a long tiem ago I played with it, I might be wrong
<awen-> sebas: you are right
<sebas> Cool ;-)
<awen-> :)
<awen-> Riddell: I'll look in to using the build in dcop client and switch to qt-mainloop instead
<awen-> install python-dcop if you want to test it as it is now
<smarter_> I played a bit with https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk feel free to blame me if it doesn't work anymore ;)
<\sh> window 14
<\sh> grmpf
<ryanov> Any living folks in here?
<ryanov> Looking for a little assistance maybe with a busted KDM. Worked a little while after upgrading, but not anymore.
<Jucato> ryanov: user support channel is #kubuntu (for Hardy #ubuntu+1 and for KDE 4 #kubuntu-kde4)
<ryanov> For Hardy with KDE? Or would it be kubuntu+1?
<jussi01> ryanov: no, #ubuntu+1 supports all of hardy
<Jucato> ryanov: hardy with KDE 3 #ubuntu+1
<ryanov> OK. Sounds good. Thanks for the help!
<ryanov> Yeah, that's what I'm using. Thankws.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm looking at awen's kde-guidance package now.
<Riddell> ScottK: see his and mine discussion from earlier today, it should use python-qt4-dbus not glib and should use the correct python dcop
<Riddell> but testing (and fixes) welcome
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll go ahead and focus on my displayconfig stuff and add his on top of that if he updates it.
<seele> Riddell: do you know if nosrednaekim has a ppa of the current printing stuff?
<Riddell> seele: no, it's in bzr.  bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port
<nixternal> Riddell: I can upload the CMakeLists.txt I edited for printer-applet...but there is also a problem with the create_exe_symlink.cmake file
<\sh> hmm..no konversation for kde4?
 * Riddell checks to see if he turned over two pages at once
<nixternal> what I added to the CMakeLists.txt was 'find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)' \n 'include(KDE4Defaults)' to get the app to build out
<nixternal> \sh: no yet there isn't
<nixternal> 4.1 I think
<Riddell> nixternal: to build out?
<\sh> nixternal: damn ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: w/o those 2 lines, CMake doesn't know what 'macro_optional_find_package()' is
<\sh> but funny ... desktop effects on intel graphics card are much better then on ati with oss drivers
<nixternal> \sh: tell me about it...KDE 4 on my lappy rocks, on my desktop with a radeon, using either fglrx or the oss drivers, and building from trunk, my system constanstly freezes
<\sh> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> on a 64bit box..but I also believe that happens with distro packages as well
<\sh> nixternal: I have only troubles on amd64 + ati radeon x300
<\sh> (never tried the fglrx stuff)
<nixternal> radeon 9700 which uses the r300 driver here
<Riddell> nixternal: 'find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)' is in kdereview/CMakeLists.txt
<nixternal> umm, when was it added?
<\sh> hmmm
<nixternal> oh, never mind
<\sh> why can't I set more then 2 virtual desktops?
<nixternal> Riddell: I was building printer-applet out by itself
<\sh> oh damn..that's user unfriendly
<Riddell> nixternal: what's wrong with create_exe_symlink.cmake ?
<nixternal> I forgot that is the way it was setup for kdereview
<\sh> pager rows and desktops can be misunderstood :(
<nixternal> I have no idea, it just crashes out of the build process when running it
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe add those with if (NOT KDE4_FOUND) a la step/CMakeLists.txt
<nixternal> let me try building from kdereview/
<nixternal> Riddell: take back everything I said
<nixternal> builds fine from kdereview/
<Riddell> nixternal: if you're in a mood for cmake though, feel free to add a tests for python-cups (required) and hal-cups-utils (recommended)
<nixternal> k, I am working on the docs for printer-applet
<Riddell> nixternal: it needs docs?
<nixternal> annma and I are making sure everything that comes out of kdereview has docs
<nixternal> it should have docs, yes
<Riddell> 13:40 < annma> and you are right that no doc is needed
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> I don't know what docs would say
<nixternal> groovy, that knocks down one task then :)
<nixternal> docs removed
<\sh> hmm.icons are missing in the main menu...K->Applications -> no menu icons...known?
<\sh> and kopete is crashing with jabber ;)
<Riddell> \sh: 3 or 4?
<\sh> 4
<\sh> I only have kde4 on this desktop
<\sh> Riddell: tried to connect against my jabber server
<\sh> do we have debug packages for kopete?
<Riddell> unlikely
<Nightrose> \sh: same happens for me when it is open / does not crash when it is minimized to the tray
<Nightrose> when I connect
<Nightrose> opening it after that is fine
<Riddell> allee: you had something to be uploaded to main, did that happen?
<\sh> Nightrose: well, it's not even minimized
<nixternal> ooh, 4.4-beta package...you rock Riddell :)
<nixternal> no more compiling by hand
 * jussi01 sighs at yao_zizuan in #kubuntu :(
<nixternal> I love when people want to protest something in Kubuntu, however have not one ioda to back it up, nothing to suggest as an improvement
<nixternal> wasting breath and keystrokes, there for consuming more power than is needed :p
<awen-> sebas: around?
<ScottK> awen-: I'm working on Guidance today.   Will you have your changes updated soon or should I just go ahead when I'm ready?
<awen-> ScottK: I'm trying to get the helper app approved; but I'm kind of stuck at the last bit... you shouldn't happen to be an expert in python + Qt?
<ScottK> Python I'm decent at.  Qt absolutely hopeless.
<ScottK> nixternal knows Qt and a bit of Python.  Maybe he would help?
<awen-> ScottK: okay... your know half of the equation, that's more than me ;)
<awen-> the gobject mainloop should be replaced with a Qt mainloop, but this just wont work for me: http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/gpmhelper.py
<awen-> nixternal: any good advice? ^^
<Riddell> allee: import dbus.mainloop.qt ?
<Riddell> awen- rather
<Riddell> dbus.mainloop.qt.DBusQtMainLoop(set_as_default=True)
<allee> Riddell: ?   is this about kblue* script?
<ScottK> allee: It's about tab completion problems.
<allee> lol
<Riddell> allee: but I also asked about if you got your upload uploaded from friday
<allee> allee: ah, right.  No.   Minutes after I asked you debian upload a new version with the 'my' fix + some other fixes.  So IMHO a merge/sync is better, but didn't find the time yet to look at it
<awen-> Riddell: that part I've got :) ... but what should I use instead of gobject as the loop?
<allee> ah, tab problem agian  Riddell ^^ :)
<Riddell> awen-: app.exec_() is right
<Riddell> allee: ok, let us know when you know
<awen-> Riddell: and i should do a "app = QApplication(sys.argv)" right?
<Riddell> awen-: yes
<awen-> Riddell: that gives me this error: "RuntimeError: the qt and PyQt4.QtCore modules both wrap the QObject class"
<awen-> Riddell: reuploaded the file
 * awen- believes that he is doing a very common error... but just can't see it
<Riddell> awen-: oh, it won't work because we're using qt4 (dbus) and qt3 (dcop)
<Riddell> oh well
<Riddell> awen-: infact does dcop work at all without a qt3 mainloop?
<Riddell> if so I guess it just needs to use the glib one
<awen-> Riddell: we are only sending dcop events... and that works with the glib mainloop
<Riddell> awen-: ok, lets do that then
<awen-> Riddell: I've changed it to use the right "dcop" implementation... so I'll just stick with the gobject?
<Riddell> awen-: yeah, guess so
<ScottK> awen-: Does that mean your change is ready to go?
<awen-> ScottK: yeah... I'm just preparing the debdiff for you to merge :)
<ScottK> awen-: Great.
<awen-> ScottK: http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu8.debdiff <-- here you go
<ScottK> awen-: Getting ...
<awen-> ScottK: it doesn't include a fix for the userconfig unicode problem as it didn't seem to work... I hope we get some feedback on the bug soon (and thanks for the correction to my mindslip ;) )
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds reasonable.
<awen-> ScottK: do we need some bug numbers to the changlog (know they are there, but haven't been looking at them)... or should we just close them afterwards?
<ScottK> It's much better to get them in the changelog so people can go back to it later if they need to.
<awen-> ScottK: I'll go look for them... can you hold it half an hour
<awen-> ?
<ScottK> awen-: Yes.  I've got more work to do yet.
<Riddell> anyone able to recreate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/206154 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206154 in kdebase "kded goes to 100% when plugging in a pen drive" [Undecided,New]
<jussi01> Riddell: not here, goes to 1%
<awen-> ScottK: you will also need to upload this together with kde-guidance: http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/kdeutils_3.5.9-0ubuntu3.debdiff ... or you will have a lot of keypresses interpreted twice
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Would you please look that one over and make sure you're OK with it.
<Riddell> ScottK: seen it, fine with me
<Riddell> jussi01: me neither
<awen-> Riddell: can't reproduce it either
<jussi01> Riddell: is that in gutsy or hardy?
<Riddell> jussi01: hardy I think
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, thats what ive tested on. :)
<awen-> Riddell: it has kde*3.5.9* somewhere in the traceback?
<awen-> so it is hardy
<awen-> ScottK: here is a new changlog entry: http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/changelog.gpmhelper
<ScottK> awen-: Did you just add the one line.
<awen-> ScottK: yeah
<kishore> hi all
<kishore> I am a KDE enthusiast and would like to build and work with trunk
<kishore> riddel suggests that it would be a good idea to have a PPA that updates itself
<kishore> what i want to know here is what changes does kubuntu packaging make to KDE sources and
<kishore> are there patches available for the debian directories as is used by kubuntu packaging
<Riddell> hi kishore
<Riddell> you may want to talk to apachelogger, who I believe is working on something similar
<Riddell> kishore: our packaging is available with apt-get source, the patches for kubuntu are in debian/patches/kubuntu_*
<kishore> oh thanks.. good to hear as i am more instested developing using kde4.1 rather than 4.1 itself
<kishore> but consider building 4.1 necessary
<kishore> is there a way i can get only patches for the package
<kishore> internet is slow around here
<Riddell> kishore: you can try the packaging bzr archive, although its often out of date https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<kishore> ok thanks
<ScottK> So, I've built, installed, and tested the new kde-guidance on one machine.  On another machine at the same time, pbuilder has managed to build a chroot and gather the kdeutils build-deps....
 * ScottK just loves these effing huge kde packages
<jussi01> ScottK: think of it as "relaxation" time :D
<ScottK> jussi01: Not for me.  I'm doing Kubuntu stuff to procrastinate $WORK and so it's taking away my excuse.
<jussi01> ScottK: hehe
<aboe> can somebody help me with kde4 oxygen theme, font color of the menubar won't change
<allee> Riddell: to get kipi-plugins 0.1.5 final into hardy, we need to start with sync libkdcraw 0.1.4 (new version) from debian.   Can you do it with your super-archive-powers?
<allee> ^^^ libkdcraw bumps API version
<ScottK> awen-: I have brightness again on my old laptop.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell and awen-: kdeutils and kde-guidance uploaded.
<awen-> ScottK: no problem... glad to hear that it works just as it should :)
<ScottK> There was enough bugfix goodness I went ahead and uploaded kde-guidance.  I have a couple more things to do in displayconfig, but they're rather more scary, so wanted to get this done first.
<awen-> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> awen-: No.  Thank you for your contributions to Kubuntu.
<yuriy> afternoon
<yuriy> so bugsquad is doing gdm + gnome-screensaver for hug day this thursday
<awen-> ScottK: about the userconfig + unicode; i'm pretty stuck with my limited python knowledge, if you wan't to look at it here is the patch i tried with http://awen.dk/packages/kubuntu_20_userconfig_utf8.patch and the best documentation i could find http://docs.python.org/tut/node5.html#SECTION005130000000000000000
<yuriy> i looked at kdm bugs -- searching for kdm in kdebase turns up 47, 23 new. doesn't seem that urgent
<yuriy> anybody have better ideas?
<uga> Riddell: it'd have been nice if the commit stated good reasons to remove ktip.. there's people getting annoyed at the "bwahahaha" kubuntisation
<uga> Riddell: just noticing that, no annoyance from me
<ScottK> awen-: Thanks.
<awen-> ScottK: i will not have time to look at it tomorrow, but i could give it another go on thursday... still, i would appreciate a second pair of eyes at it :)
<ScottK> awen-: Depends on how much time I have tomorrow and what displayconfig evil I can manage.
<awen-> ScottK: of course... you're doing some solid improvements on that one
<awen-> yuriy: what about some of the large kde "metapackages" like kdeutils or the like (last time I looked at some of them they had some large bug counts)
<ScottK> Where is kde for kde4?  Ought to include that.
<ScottK> kde/kdm
<jpatrick> kdm-kde4?
<ScottK> Dunno.
 * ScottK is strictly kde3 still.
<jpatrick> !info kdm-kde4 hardy
 * jpatrick too
<awen-> looks like ubotu is strict kde3 too
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Riddell> allee: yes I can sync that
 * awen- cheers allee for packaging the final kipi-plugins for hardy
<allee> Riddell: okay, thx.  Fabo will upload fixes for digikam real soon now.  So we can hopefully sync that too tomorrow ;)
<Riddell> uga: hmm, seems albert keeps finding reasons to not like what I do :(
<allee> awen-: thx, but still 3 bugfixes to backport ;)
<uga> Riddell: is there going to be a replacement btw?
<Riddell> uga: there's a plasmoid thingy to introduce to KDE
<uga> iirc somebody aimed at replacing it a while ago
<uga> ahk
<awen-> allee: good luck with them... if you need any help, just ask (i was anyway preparing to begin packaging them myself :) )
<allee> awen-: pkg is already in my ppa for quite some time but Gilles and Angelo point me to more and more fixes
<awen-> allee: okay, i'll go test them out later... /me do really hope they manages hardy
<allee> awen-: me too ;)
<yuriy> awen-: too large even. a good subsection of a metapackage would work
<yuriy> i.e. konqueror bugs
<yuriy> or the aforementioned kdm but that seems a bit small
<awen-> yuriy: is konqueror bugs already looked at? ... that sound like a good focus to me
<yuriy> the other thing i'm thinking is kde4 bugs
<yuriy> primarily forwarding them upstream
<yuriy> but i don't know how relevant that is for hardy at this point
<yuriy> anything like this is going to be annoying to get on a wiki page btw because we don't have a good tagging system
<awen-> yuriy: just a note... if we ever have a joint ubuntu+kubuntu bug day i would suggest looking at hal bugs
<yuriy> awen-: these are all joint. tuesdays are non-desktop specific, you could suggest to bdmurray to have a hal one
<awen-> yuriy: i will do that
<mathieu__> Riddell: that qt beta you blogged about today, its only for hardy?
<Riddell> mathieu__: yes
<mathieu__> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about che's question on bug #197865
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197865 in kdebase-workspace "Zoom out button in plasma should be removed for hardy" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197865
<seele> apachelogger: oi, there was a long painful discussion on the plasma mailing list about that
<yuriy> seele: did they decide anything on what they think about downstreams removing it for release?
<apachelogger> I honestly don't care
<seele> yuriy: i dont see how they could control that and theyre free to be upset if they want
<apachelogger> what they think about us removing it
<seele> i think one of the final decisions (but i dont konw what got committed) was to keep the toolbox thing in the corner but disable zooming until it is fixed
<seele> people were against disabling the toolbox alltogether
<seele> ok
<seele> (mt)
<apachelogger> yeah, I am not sure whether this would be wise all that much
<apachelogger> the toolbox thingy makes it more visible
<apachelogger> but since we don't install the extragear plasmoids in hardy there is not much point in that either
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there a patched amarok for upload?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I uploaded my changes to bzr
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<seaLne> what is the correct status for a bug (that i reported a while ago) that isn't relevant anymore? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/58399
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58399 in koffice "koffice dapper to edgy upgrade problem" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yuriy> seaLne: invalid
<seaLne> k, haven't triaged in a while and couldn't rember
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I guess the gtk2-engines-qtcurve thingy is too late.. ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thinking about Hobbsee's email
<jpatrick> Riddell: I hereby dislike LUKS
 * jpatrick stomps on crap patch
<seaLne> jpatrick: in hardy when you plug in a encrypted disk and it prompts to decrypt, is it supposed to mount it or just leave create a /dev/mapper/ device?
<jpatrick> seaLne: both
<seaLne> hmm in both gutsy and now hardy it dosen't mount it for me wasn't entirely sure if it should
<seaLne> is that a known bug? i wasn't sure what it would be a bug against
<jpatrick> seaLne: the gusy package is outdated (I think)
<seaLne> i wasn't to bothered about it but when i just got it in hardy...
<seaLne> jpatrick: i take it it is mounting for you?
<apachelogger> someone please try to reproduce bug #199630
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199630 in kdebase-kde4 "Bookmark > Edit Bookmark does not launch bookmark editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199630
<seaLne> jpatrick: btw 3.5.9
<jpatrick> seaLne: yeah, ad for buz, who helped test it
<seaLne> this is a usb hard disk with no partitions just the raw device ie /dev/sdd encrypted and with an xfs filesystem on it
<apachelogger> stdin: please backport kdelibs for kde3 to the ppa in order to fix bug #199505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199505 in kdebase-kde4 "Duplicate KDE3 and KDE4 entries" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199505
<seaLne> is there any know problems with kde4graphics-data from gutsy ppa and ksnapshot-kde4 in hardy conflicting on /usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.ksnapshot.xml ? not sure if its important and strange that no one else seems to have encountered it
<seaLne> i guess something changed when the packaging of kde4-graphics became kdegraphics-kde4 or something?
<apachelogger> seaLne: please report a bug and assign me
<Serega> Riddell: hey, Jon, I have a next patch, please review: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/957204
<apachelogger> actually I would appreciate it if someone could make a list with all name changes
<seaLne> apachelogger: Bug #206807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206807 in kdegraphics-kde4 "upgrading gutsy+4.0.2 to hardy fails with conflictions on /usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.ksnapshot.xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206807
<apachelogger> seaLne: thanks
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: you were working on system-config-printer right?
<nosrednaekim> hrm.... what am I doing wrong here? is there supposed to be some argument to pyqtSignature in this instance? manually connecting the signal to the function works, but it calls it twice (as normal)
<nosrednaekim>     @pyqtSignature("")
<nosrednaekim>     def on_cbPrintMode_activated(self,text):
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I am.... still... trying :)
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: bug 206459
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206459 in system-config-printer-kde "print status doesn't update automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206459
<awen-> yuriy: i had that bug a week ago or so, but it was gone when i printed yesterday...
<yuriy> so maybe fixed
<yuriy> i don't have a printer so i can't test
<awen-> yuriy: it might be... but the bug misses current package version
<ScottK> awen-: The Debian kde-guidance maintainer is trying our updates out on Sid.  Once we get final for Hardy, I plan on pushing all this up to them.
<nosrednaekim> awen-: yeah, i've noticed that its updating is rather arbitrary, try running view->reload next time it does that and see if that changes it
<seaLne> jpatrick: i think i have found the problem with my encrypted volumes, it works if their is a partition table, but dosen't when their isn't
<seaLne> just tested on a spare pendrive
<awen-> ScottK: sounds good :) ... what about upstream, is that alive for kde-guidance?
<ScottK> awen-: Sort of.  Riddell has svn access there and he'll handle that.
<awen-> nosrednaekim: it seemed fixed to me... but rather have you look at the bug ;)
<nosrednaekim> awen-: I will, its now assigned to me.
<nosrednaekim> away
<jpatrick> seaLne: truly odd, why it just stopped working in hardy...
<yuriy> yes guidance should be kept updated upstream with fixes
<ScottK> yuriy: Once we get what we're doing for Hardy nailed down, we'll get that done too.
<seaLne> jpatrick: have you tried with encrypted raw devices rather than a partition?
<ScottK> I have two significant patches that I have yet to add.
<awen-> ScottK: okay; thought so... but let's push it upstream that way then... maybe a last final release of kde-guidance before kde 3.5 dies
<jpatrick> seaLne: not here..
<ScottK> awen-: I don't know what else is changed since the last svn snapshot we took.  I'd like to hand something to Debian I'm reasonably confident works.
<awen-> ScottK: someone could try a grand merge of it all and see what happens :) ... but if the hardy package with the current patches shouldn't have any trouble on sid; and it probably holds more changes than the svn anyway
<awen-> s/but if//1
<ScottK> Yes.  My theory is update Debian and upstream with what we have, take a new snapshot as soon as Ibex opens and see where we are.
<seaLne> jpatrick: where is the code for the encrypted decrypting/mounting stuff?
<jpatrick> seaLne: kdebase - patch kubuntu_*_kiomedialuks.diff
<awen-> ScottK: that sounds like a reasonable plan... or if someone has contact with upstream, convince them to release a bugfix version when everything is in the svn
<ScottK> awen-: That'd be Riddell.
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, on the test site, did you prefer the story title to be underlined or no?
<awen-> ScottK: then no problem... just after the hardy release Riddell will have lots of time for that ;)
<yuriy> < yuriy> yes guidance should be kept updated upstream with fixes  <-- sorry i meant that ScottK and awen's fixes should be put upstream, not that i know of any fixes upstream that aren't in hardy
 * seaLne just confirms for sanity sake that a formated raw non encrypted devices mounts properly, and it does
<Riddell> jpatrick: what's wrong with luks now?
<Riddell> ryanakca: probably none
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<Dekans> Riddell: are you aware of a bug with kdm in hardy ?
<Dekans> a black screen on logout
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it would be improper, although it shouldn't change the screenshots that she says since it changes one style for another one which looks the same
<Riddell> Dekans: no
<Dekans> I have this since alpha versions (nvidia-glx on amd64)
<Riddell> Serega: this looks like it would also need the strings extracted into a .pot
<Serega> Riddell: right. I have a .pot and russian and ukrainian translation but dunno how to package this stuff
<seaLne> jpatrick: do you happen to have a spare pendrive or something to confirm that it is the raw device that is causing the problem?
<Riddell> Serega: hopefully we put it in the package and launchpad will sort it out
<Riddell> Serega: can you send me the .pot file?
<jjesse> Riddell: can you reply to my email from debra in regards to kde version for me?
<Serega> Riddell: sec, I'll regenerate all files... there are comments in .pot like this "#: ../test.py:47" :(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, I wont use any more time on it :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm satisfied that the wallpaper and qtcurve made it !
<Riddell> jjesse: the "I need to make sure that I know what.." one?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes please
<seaLne> how do i ask hal questions similar to libhal_device_get_property_QString(m_halContext, udi, "volume.fsusage") ?
<jpatrick> seaLne: no, I don't, and I have to go to sleep :(
<seaLne> is there a scripty or comandline like way?
<Riddell> seaLne: lshal | grep volume.fsusage
<seaLne> jpatrick: i can send you one if you want?
<seaLne> Riddell: ta
<jpatrick> seaLne: you give out free pendrives? :/
<Serega> Riddell: here is the .pot: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/957293
<seaLne> jpatrick: not in general but i have a spare if you want it and it would be helpfull?
 * Serega waves to jpatrick
 * jpatrick waves to Serega :)
<_StefanS_> seaLne: hal-get-property
<_StefanS_> seaLne: sorry, didnt see it was already answered
 * seaLne wonders how to get the udi?
<_StefanS_> seaLne: hal-device
<_StefanS_> seaLne: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/hal.html
<Riddell> seaLne: kde-hal-device-manager may help
<Serega> does lanchpad look into packages in search of .pots?
<seaLne> unfortunatly i don't have it installed and can't currently install due to breakage but i shall try to remember all this fun hal stuff
<Serega> I can't google any info about this
<seaLne> jpatrick: if you trust me with your postal address i'll pop a pendrive in the post to you tommorow
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to move all khtml/kcm related libs/desktop files into konqueror-kde4 to remove the deps on -data and -bin
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: a) because it was that way in KDE 3 as well and b) because it's likely that someone just uses konqueror as webbrowser, so cutting down the deps makes sense I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, ok
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: can't find the svn+ssh command anywhere for the KDE SVN repositories.... could you resend me that link you send me yesterday?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: which one was that?
<nosrednaekim> the one for "getting a SVN account" I'm trying to find it myself, but haven't had any luck
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Contribute/Get_a_SVN_Account
<nosrednaekim> I got a SVN account though, I just need the ssh command...
<nosrednaekim> thanks!
<blueyed> Riddell: can you please fix bug 206187 in the next upload of kdebase?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206187 in kdebase "Please drop patch kubuntu_9920_startkde_dash_stupidness.diff" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206187
<fdoving> man, using icecream for a build-farm is so simple. can't belive i've never done that before.
<blueyed> Riddell: I would have committed the change to the bzr branch, but it does not get used currently (anymore)..
<Serega> Riddell: how it's going? can I help you?
<seele> nosrednaekim: what is the default screen that shows up with the settings tab?  is that for the currently selected printer?
 * apachelogger is afraid something in konqueror-kde4 might be broken now
<fdoving> apachelogger: current svn?
<nosrednaekim> seele: "Server Settings"?
<apachelogger> fdoving: no, my current packaging
<seele> nosrednaekim: i have whatever is currently in bazaar. when you start system-config-printer-kde there is a screen.  what is that screen for?
<fdoving> apachelogger: phew. i'm building trunk. i was close to ctrl-c'ing it.
<seele> nosrednaekim: is it for a selected printer?
<apachelogger> fdoving: as I stated at the last meeting, only breakage makes using devel versions fun :D
<nosrednaekim> seele: does it have options such as "Show Printers shared by other systems" and "Allow Printing from the Internet"  or options like "Printout Mode" and "Orientation"?
<Riddell> blueyed: ok
<Riddell> Serega: I'll get there, just distracted by other hings
<seele> nosrednaekim: that is on the servers page
<seele> nosrednaekim: that isnt the default screen that shows though
<fdoving> apachelogger: yeah, i could just revert it to a working revision sooner if i knew it would break :)
<Serega> Riddell: ok, ok. Just feel free to bother me on need
<seele> i'm just trying to figure out what's in the ui, that's all, i know it's not done
<nosrednaekim> seele: could I have a screenshot?i'm not sure what you are referring to... or maybe the names of widgets/text
<seele> nosrednaekim: three tabs.  Settings Policies Options.  three buttons. Remover Printer, Print Test Page, Clean Print Heads
<nosrednaekim> seele: oh... right, yes, thats for the current printer
<seele> once you click New Printer or Server Settings, you cant get back to the page
<seele> ok
<nosrednaekim> you have to select one of the existing printers to get back to that page
<nosrednaekim> i'm not sure what happens if you don't have any printers though.
<seele> there are no existing printers
<seele> lol.. when you dont have any that screen shows up when you run system-config-printer-kde
<nosrednaekim> ah... that would be a problem... thanks
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> hah... that does look wierd.... just tried it
<allee> Riddell: about gwenview: only kubuntu spezific change would be kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff.  But the upstream default: kdepotpath=${includedir:-`kde-config --expandvars --install include`}/kde.pot   evaluate to kdepotpath=/usr/include/kde/kde.pot  and this is the hardcoded default of the kubuntu patch
 * allee can imagine what kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff is good for
<Riddell> allee: it may not be needed then (or it may break in unexpected ways in the buildds)
<allee> Riddell: okay.  I'll pbuild a 'sync'.  let's see
<yuriy> for lack of other ideas, i'll go with konqueror for thursday
<yuriy> hug day on thursday that is
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: kde3 or kde4?
<yuriy> 3
<allee> Riddell: okay, gwenview 'sync' pbuilds in hardy.  Therefore status is: fabo and me merged/uploaded kubuntu changes back to debian.   After libkdcraw 0.1.4-2 from sid is sync'ed  and _built on all_ ubuntu archs: digikam 0.9.3-2 , gwenview 1.4.2-4, kipi-plugins 0.1.5-1 and kphotoalbum 3.1.1-1 can be synce'ed from sid.
<Riddell> Serega: looks great, uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> Serega: you should probably check with carlos that it'll get imported into launchpad for hardy, then you can upload your translations to launchpad
<Serega> Riddell: it is a music for my ears. thank you, Jonathan!
<Serega> Riddell: who is carlos?
<Riddell> Serega: carlos developers launchpad translations, doesn't seem to be o irc just now
<Riddell> Serega: carlos develops launchpad translations, doesn't seem to be on irc just now
<Serega> Riddell:  ah, ok. Good night!
<Riddell> allee: why do those packages need to wait for libkdcraw? don't they have versioned build-deps?
<allee> Riddell: yeap.   makes backports easier, but one has to wait until lib is build
<nosrednaekim> seele: bug-type-thingy fixed :)
<seele> nosrednaekim: cool
<jjesse>   evening
<nosrednaekim> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello nosrednaekim
<seele> anyone know where theme icons are stored?
<Riddell> seele: /usr/share/icons /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons
<seele> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> or kdebase/runtime in svn
<seele> huh, i guess i could have searched for "icon" too
<seele> i dont mean to ask so many dumb questions :P
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-26
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: this has been bothering me for like 2 hours: why doesn't this work? if I manually specify a signal and slot it works (but it gets called twice)
<nosrednaekim>     @pyqtSignature("")
<nosrednaekim>     def on_cbPrintMode_activated(self,text):
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: try   @pyqtSignature("QString text")  ?
<nosrednaekim> nothing.... I'm not familiar with these @ functions., and I can't seem to be able to find any documentation on them <_<
<nosrednaekim> ah.... fixed it @pyqtSignature("int"),
<nosrednaekim> looks like the signal returning the text isn't the one being called.
<nosrednaekim> thanks for the hint :)
 * Riddell not familiar with them either
<ScottK> Riddell: Thank you VERY much for taking touched it last back on kdebase.
<blueyed> Riddell: well, the bugfix for kdebase was not really worth an upload on its own IMHO, but thanks for fixing it.. :)
<Riddell> blueyed: no pointing waiting either
<blueyed> Riddell: well.. I don't like getting a whole lot of new binary packages because of such changes..
<Riddell> then you shouldn't ask for changes :)
<blueyed> That's no option :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: don't you ever sleep ;P ... BTW, system-config-printer-kde should be good for a package update right now.
<jjesse> i read it on blog that he never sleeps
<jjesse> so it has to be true
 * nosrednaekim read the same blog :)
<seele> he sleeps with his laptop.  anything after midnight is an automatic response system
<jjesse> lol
<seele> you know how people sleep with books under their pillow to try and absorb knowledge?  Riddell sleeps with his laptop under his pillow so he can sync his brain every night
<nosrednaekim> I know people listen to their prof's lectures while they are sleeping
<nosrednaekim> seems to help them
<seele> see?  it works for them.  how else could Riddell be our omniscient leader?
<seele> ..or he just works 60 hour weeks and really doesn't sleep.
<jjesse> i thought Riddell cloned himself
<seele> wow if that's true, where's my copy? there needs to be a Riddel-EST/EDT for us americans
<jjesse> additioanl plasmoids are inthe extragears package right?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: should be
<jjesse> whats' the exact name of that package?
<stdin> extragear-plasma
<nosrednaekim> seele: thank you! I thought I was the only one who knew that there was a difference between EDT and EST!
<jjesse> hey i understand the different :)
<jjesse> yay i can now lock my screen
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: in kde4?
<nosrednaekim> how did you manage that?
<stdin> you need kdm-kde4 installed to lock the session
<nosrednaekim> ah!
<nosrednaekim> I'll try that later.... by guys
<pleaseandthankyo> ok installed xubuntu and and goubuntu  on top of edubuntu where are they now? and how do i load them?
<Serega> morning all
<nixternal> 01:22, yup it sure is mornin' :p
<nixternal> good morning Serega
<Serega> :)
 * apachelogger gives nixternal a cookie
<nixternal> for what?
<apachelogger> nixternal: being around at this time :)
<nixternal> ahh, it is only 02:08 :)
<apachelogger> considering today is wednesday that is fairly late IMO :P
<nixternal> I am a luser, so I have nothing else better to do
<jussi01> Riddell: Can I get clarifiaction of the correctness of the !khardy factoid please.
<jussi01> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<jussi01> Riddell: as https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu says somewhat differently.
<Riddell> jussi01: KDE 3 on shipit now
<smarter> I've done some changes to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk if anyone is interested ;)
<Riddell> smarter: anything that needs an upload?
<smarter> Riddell: it's mostly packaging change, but feel free to upload it, it works
<allee> Riddell: alls builds say (done) for libkdcraw.  So one can sync from sid now: digikam (0.9.3-2), gwenview (1.4.2-4), kphotoalbum (3.1.1-1) and kipi-plugins (0.1.5-1)
<Riddell> allee: I don't think they're all in the archive
<allee> hmm, all are accepted. Ah, pkgs page shows only:  gwenview 1.4.2-4 as latest version http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gwenview.html.   So we have to wait for next britney(?) run
<\sh> Riddell: what are we doing about the missing icons in the K menu for the menu subfolders under applications tree?
<jussi01> !khardy is <reply> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<ubotu> But khardy already means something else!
<jussi01> Riddell: are you happy with that?
<Riddell> allee: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libk/libkdcraw/ no amd64
<Riddell> jussi01: looks good
<jussi01> !no, khardy is <reply> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<ubotu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> \sh: I see no missing icons
<\sh> Riddell: yesterday I installed kde4 and there were no icons in the applications folder
<\sh> Riddell: only the "?" icons
<\sh> no kde3 installed that is
<Riddell> \sh: example?
<\sh> Riddell: I can create a screenshot...give a few mins to do that...
<\sh> Riddell: http://www.sourcecode.de/content/kde4-without-icons-kmenu-applications
<seele> does adept remind you to reboot your computer when you install somethign that requires a reboot such as a new kernel?
<txwikinger> Is system-printer-config ours or KDEs?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<\sh> Riddell: and another flaw...I set the panel to tiny or small and the kmenu icons and all taskbar stuff is really not fitting in it...looks like it's not scaling correctly
<Riddell> \sh: upstream
<Riddell> \sh: dunno what you've done to your icons there
<\sh> Riddell: just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop :)
<\sh> Riddell: the same is on my other desktop at home (installed kde3 + kde4)
<\sh> Riddell: but this desktop is a virgin regarding kde4 :)
<\sh> Riddell: but as I said...only the menu folder icons are missing...all applications inside those menu folders have icons :)
<seele> Riddell: has it always done that or just recently?
<Riddell> seele: done which?
<seele> remind you to reboot your computer
<Riddell> txwikinger: not always, since gutsy I think
<Riddell> txwikinger: ours with the applet going into KDE
<\sh> oh wow
<\sh> and now crashed
<Riddell> seele: not always, since gutsy I think
<txwikinger> Riddell: which one would you find in system menu in KDE4 at the moment?
<Riddell> txwikinger: system-printer-config-kde
<txwikinger> Riddell: There is no special KDE4 version?
<Riddell> txwikinger: no, it's a qt 4 app
<txwikinger> thanks Riddell
<seaLne> apachelogger: thanks for the kdegraphics-kde4 fix all fine now
<Riddell> seaLne: were you and jpatrick trying the encrypted drive stuff?
<seaLne> it works unless the encrypted device is a raw device rather than a partition i'm looking into it i think i know where its going wrong, the use of raw devices is probably less common than partitions but worth fixing
<Riddell> seaLne: do you know if that's changed from past releases? (or did it work at all in the past?)
<seaLne> didn't work in gutsy+3.5.9 the auto stuff wasn't available before 359 was it?
<seaLne> well the patch wasn't added anyway afaik
<Riddell> no, so we havn't lost anything at least
<CheGuevara> ping apachelogger
<dvoid> hello
<dvoid> am i the only one having problems with the "disk & partition" thing in kubuntu, seems like 8.04 beta has the exact same problem as 7.10
<dvoid> filesystems is shown on the same line
<dvoid> its really anoying
<dvoid> if a add a say NFS filesystem it will be shown at the same line as my dvd burner
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Saturday 5th 11:00UTC | Hardy Beta is out! | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080327/KDE
<Riddell> dvoid: yes, it has bitrotted somewhat
<Riddell> nobody is working on it currently I'm afraid
<Riddell> monthly team report due! any volunteers?
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: pong
<ScottK2> Sorry, to busy fixing bugs to write reports ....
<ScottK2> ;-)
<ScottK2> awen_: See dvoid's comments about the disk management situation (IIRC that's also Guidance) ^^^^
<Hobbsee> must be another kubuntu meeting at some point, too
 * Hobbsee should step down from the council during it
<Riddell> don't love us any more?
<awen_> ScottK2: sounds like something I've seen somewhere in the guidance source...
<awen_> dvoid: do you have a bug report about it?
<ScottK2> dvoid: ^^^ Here's your chance to get it fixed.
 * Serega dreams about membership :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not using the distro anymore.  can't really justify being on the council
<Hobbsee> Riddell: of course i love you guys, though.  you're a good bunch.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: means my ideas about how kubuntu should go are always somewhat obsolete.
<Hobbsee> i'll try 4.1, obviously, but...
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<Riddell> Serega: you're not a member?  we should fix that
<Serega> Riddell: wow, really?
 * Serega is stunt
<Riddell> Serega: write yourself a wiki page, next meeting Saturday 5th 11:00UTC
<Serega> Riddell: cool, Saturday is my birthday :) lol
<Riddell> Serega: now you've done kaffeine installer, if you're looking for exciting related developments, gdebi-kde could do with having its konsole widget replaces with a text edit same as the dist upgrade tool had
<Serega> Riddell: no problem :)
<apachelogger> LP needs a birthday (notification) feature IMO
<Serega> Riddell: another thing about gdebi - why does it wait for pressing "Close" button event with -n (automatic mode) key? I would like to fix this too
<Riddell> Serega: that's just how mhb programmed it, I'm fine with changing it
<Serega> superior
<Serega> Riddell: is the own wiki page mandatory for member candidates? can I just specify N/A in that field?
<Riddell> Serega: yes it's needed
<Riddell> just some bullet points about what you've done and what you're interested in
<stdin> Serega: just put a bit about you and what you do
<Serega> ok
<Riddell> Serega: see 849, 850 and 851 for what should happen to gdebi-kde http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/changes/michael.vogt%40ubuntu.com-20080314140616-nov93vpgwrcezwvv?start_revid=michael.vogt%40ubuntu.com-20080322214955-r11kxlk8z1m6ehyn
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there some magic trick to generate a somewhat usable list of copyrights/licenses for KDE modules' copyright files?
 * Serega sees a tendention to reduce KDE-dependencies in pyqt utilities
<Riddell> apachelogger: I tend to grep for KAboutData
<apachelogger> k, thanks
<Riddell> Serega: that embedded konsole widget is pretty broken, it uses large amounts of memory
<allee> Riddell: apt-get source in sid chroot downloads the versions to sync for: digikam kipi-plugins gwenview kphotoalbum
<allee> digikam_0.9.3-2.dsc gwenview_1.4.2-4.dsc kipi-plugins_0.1.5-1.dsc kphotoalbum_3.1.1-1.dsc
<Riddell> ok, let's do it
<Riddell> flushed
<Riddell> thanks allee
<awen_> ScottK2: got to leave now... if dvoid get's back with a bug number I trust you to hold tight to it, or simply assign it to me
<allee> Riddell: i've to thk you
<dvoid> huma
<dvoid> ^_^
<dvoid> awen_, no bug report
<dvoid> dont even know where to report it
 * dvoid dont do much of bug reporting, 
 * dvoid mostly complains ;)
<awen_> dvoid: then it's time to learn that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login :)
<dvoid> ^_^
<awen_> dvoid: remember to include what versions you use, how to reproduce it and maybe a screenshot... just catch me or ScottK2 here with a bug number
<dvoid> does the "disk & filesystem" thing have another name?
<Riddell> kde-guidance package
<awen_> package: kde-guidance
 * awen_ really has to leave now... see you all
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6099/
<apachelogger> I think it is time to write a get-me-a-list-of-copyrights script
<dvoid> ScottK2, bug number 207145
<ScottK2> dvoid: Hoperfully awen comes back.  He's the one that thought he might look into it.
<dvoid> k
<ScottK2> Hoperfully/Hopefully
<dvoid> maybe i shuld continue doing som bugreporting, found some bugs on my travels ^_^
<ScottK> Yes
<dvoid> the gdebi-kde memmory bug is wellknown ?
<smarter> too well known :/
<dvoid> ^_^  then i dont have to report that hehe
<dvoid> i had some problems with the network manager , but cant put them into words
<smarter> everybody had problem with it :p
<dvoid> fedora had i think two good network managers
<dvoid> strange kubuntu cant have one ;)
<smarter> they use networkmanager too
<smarter> and knetworkmanager
<dvoid> yea possible. but it worked alot better
<dvoid> been using fedora the last 3 years or so , finaly switched from my fedora 5 installation to kubuntu 7.10 like a week ago
<smarter> I think they're using networkmanager 0.7 even if it's not release atm
<dvoid> i think its kind of funny how many distributions kind of dont develop, they just keep reinventing old features
<smarter> many thing are shared too
<paule118> Nintendo 64 Kid Remix
<smarter> dvoid: like networkmanager or system-config-printer
<dvoid> smarter, yea thats what they shuld be. its ridiculus when every distribution creates its own configuration tool for X
<dvoid> we just end up with 10 different applications that do the same thing, and non is very good at it :D
<dvoid> where shuld i put feature requests?
<ScottK2> Big features or small additions to existing packages?
<dvoid> hum dont know, atm i was thinking about a better boot "gui"
<dvoid> the current one ...just shows a progressbar...its bad
<dvoid> the fedora boot gui at least gives you a mouse cursor, and the possibility to view the boot progress in a terminal window
<ScottK> dvoid: I'd call that major.
<dvoid> i guess
<Riddell> it's also something which gets discussed a lot
<Riddell> the current behaviour is largely intentional
 * ScottK hands dvoid https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<dvoid> something about "keep it simple" ?
<dvoid> or what? i truly doubt adding the possibility to show the boot progress in detail hurts anyone
<Riddell> you can, alt-f8
<Riddell> or boot without a splash
<dvoid> hum, but thats not the "boot gui" ;)
<dvoid> so thats not my point
<ScottK2> Maybe a config option for complicated boot.  Dunno.
<dvoid> i think fedora use an X server for the boot splash
<dvoid> ubuntu use usplash wichs uses framebuffer thing
<dvoid> using X is a much cleaner aproach i think
<Riddell> ug
 * Serega believes X is too heavy for bootsplash :(
<\sh> dvoid: they don't
<dvoid> \sh, u sure?
<\sh> dvoid: if they do, they invented something really cool...what they could use is qt-embedded + framebuffer kernel device
<\sh> dvoid: ratioonal behind not to use X is the size of the initramfs / initrd you have to use to give a fullfledged X server
<\sh> the boottime will increase into something which isn't good for linux
<dvoid> yea i guess having X start early is the problem
<\sh> what you use normally is a kernel framebuffer device and an widget set which runs without X (like qt-embedded or other stuff)
<nixternal> apachelogger: apt-get install devscripts and use the licensecheck script, works great
<nixternal> licensecheck --copyright *
<dvoid> :( theres no vmware player .debs
<apachelogger> nixternal: doesn't work all that well, especially for big modules grepping makes much more sense IMO
<xRaich[o]2x> I've been thinking : wouldn't it be useful to have a qt4 package which is 686 optimized since a lot a graphics foo is happening there? There is already a i686 optimized libc.
<apachelogger> dvoid: there was for gutsy, so there should be some for hardy
<dvoid> \sh, http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:pp2QD7-KdTQJ:dailypackage.fedorabook.com/index.php%3F/archives/65-Wednesday-Why-rhgb-Graphical-Boot-Screen.html+rhgb+use+X+server&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera
<dvoid> arg
<dvoid> short one ;)
<dvoid> "During most of the time that Fedora is booting, a graphical boot screen is displayed, showing the boot progress on a sliding indicator. Unlike some other Linux distributions, this display is managed by a full-blown X server."
<Serega> omg
<\sh> dvoid: bah...
<dvoid> its called RHGB
<\sh> dvoid: they did it :(
<Serega> Red Hat Graphic Boot?
<dvoid> i think there has been some requests for ubuntu to switch to it
<Serega> :)
<dvoid> Serega, yea
<Serega> interesting to test bootup time of that fedora...
<dvoid> starting the x server is harly notable
<apachelogger> hm
<dvoid> like 1sec or something
<Serega> let's run kdm?! =)
<apachelogger> a unified graphical boot thingy would be good IMO
<dvoid> i think my old fedora 5 system booted faster then my current 7.10
<dvoid> or at least as fast
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I create one libkross0 or 2 seperated packages for ruby and python?
<\sh> dvoid: well, it would be a good idea to determine which Xserver they are using...and how it's working with cards like older ati cards ;)
<dvoid> i think they are using some VGAish thing
<dvoid> so it shuld work on just about everything
<dvoid> it does not use your regular x setup at least
<\sh> dvoid: that's for sure...
 * \sh needs to install a fedora9 to his vmware 
<dvoid> some things are nice in fedora, some things are nice in ubuntu/kubuntu
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: [17:04:45] <thiemster> how do i add widgets?
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: now you have my ok to remove the toolbox completely
<dvoid> kubuntu is a better package for a kde user like me ;
<apachelogger> so, who wants to decide on a release date for amarok 1.4.9?
<\sh> apachelogger: you?
<nixternal> apachelogger: licensecheck works fairly well for me...just have to manipulate it a bit with large packages
<\sh> apachelogger: I did it in the past :)
<\sh> apachelogger: http://www.sourcecode.de/node/125 :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: as I pointed out various times today: computers should make thinking unnecessary :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> \sh: what do you think is a good release day for 1.4.9 then? ;-)
<dvoid> apachelogger, are you a amarok developer?
<\sh> apachelogger: I don't know..in the past it was like that: new version came out, I tested it, and many people with me...some were seeing some memory leaks etc. so I decided against the update during the last day of breezy
<apachelogger> no, just the manager dood
<\sh> apachelogger: but we have the very same situation with wine now...0.9.59 comes on the 11th april, while hard freeze is on the 10th :)
<dvoid> ok :P
<\sh> apachelogger: oh you mean the release date of amarok in general...I would say then " now "
<apachelogger> now isn't a good date because l10n would beat me to death
<apachelogger> besides, I promised 1 or 2 week(s) string freeze for stable releases
<\sh> apachelogger: so tomorrow ;)
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger notes that \sh would be one awful release dood :P
<\sh> apachelogger: harhar...good to know that I'm already a release dood ;)
<\sh> just tell me what I need to do to tell recordmydesktop to capture sound from PA
<\sh> or alsa
<apachelogger> rtfm I guess
<apachelogger> oh mon dieu, my calendar is exploding -.-
<\sh> harhar
<apachelogger> literally, so many notes
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> technically
<apachelogger> we could fix the remaining 3 bugs from the bug hunt and go in string freeze on monday
<apachelogger> and pull 1.4.9 before finalfreeze
<Riddell> apachelogger: separate i think
<apachelogger> ok
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: Would it be useful to offer an i686 optimized version of the qt4 lib?
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: not terribly
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: Dunno, maybe it could speed up Arthur a little bit. Ubuntu is already offering an optmized libc and optimized mesa.
<nixternal> Riddell: doin' the team report, anything you think needs adding?
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: It's just a thougt anyway.
<Riddell> nixternal: beta beta!
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> already
<Serega> "string freeze"?
<nixternal> Beta, kubuntu-docs ready for translations, hug days, KDE 4 k-d-s approved upstream...
<nixternal> time to take my Python + LP skillz and write a few scripts for Kubuntu
<allee> nixternal: ... gfx apps update (with merged changes back into debian) :)
<nixternal> gfx?
<nixternal> *gfx apps*
<nixternal> rather
<ScottK> nixternal: If you could make a python script that would give LP a proposed bug title and get back a list of possible dupes, that'd be really kewl.  It's the one bug chunk I'm missing to teach reportbug to talk to LP.
<Riddell> ScottK: bughelper?
<ScottK> Riddell: I took a look at it and it seemed like it'd take some severe bending to fit the need.  Maybe I just didn't look hard enough.
<nixternal> was just going to say that, but I am somewhat of a bughelper dummy
<nixternal> one of Chicago's biggest newbs knows bughelper by the back of his hand, and I actually send him after dups for me :)
<nixternal> of all of the things to get someone into contributing, it was bughelper for him...weird dude, but hey, he is contributing :)
<ScottK> All I really want is something like the dupe check LP gives you before filing a bug via the web form.
<nixternal> Jucato: so I hear it is 'Manny Pacquiao' day there :)  Or should I say 'Datu Manny 'Pacman' Pacquiao' day
<nixternal> Kubuntu team report complete
<jpatrick> why did I just read: Linux for Christmas?
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> there was an Ubuntu Christmas edition in 2006 that was pretty nice actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: kross is working now :D http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot92.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: goodness, what's that?
<apachelogger> superkaramba
<apachelogger> only theme that does not work is liquidweather which doesn't render for some reason
<nixternal> that is getting fixed and should be released shortly though
<apachelogger> oh and one theme which access Qt3, which is an invald action
<apachelogger> but besides that it works pretty good
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> well, I'll polish the packaging and create a debdiff
<nixternal> apachelogger: is that kross from trunk?
<apachelogger> no, 4.0.2
<nixternal> groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell, nixternal: please revu my changes http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kdebindings-kde4/
 * nixternal kicks konqi in the shins...when I click on a link in Yakuake you must open up that link, don't me click it twice
 * nixternal wonders how Ana is listed in the copyright when this package was never merged according to the changelog
<nixternal> needs a watch file
<apachelogger> stdin: ^
<Riddell> apachelogger, you're a genius
<Riddell>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `#': must start with an alphanumeric
<Riddell> well nearly :)
<apachelogger> oh well
<Riddell> /home/jr/src/kdebindings/kdebindings-kde4-4.0.2/obj-i486-linux-gnu/smoke/qt/x_14.cpp: In member function ‘void x_QSslSocket::x_35(Smoke::StackItem*) const’:
<Riddell> /home/jr/src/kdebindings/kdebindings-kde4-4.0.2/obj-i486-linux-gnu/smoke/qt/x_14.cpp:4858: error: variable ‘QSslConfiguration xret’ has initialiser but incomplete type
<Riddell> /home/jr/src/kdebindings/kdebindings-kde4-4.0.2/obj-i486-linux-gnu/smoke/qt/x_14.cpp:4858: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct QSslConfiguration’
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you fix the build-depends properly?
<Riddell> I removed the lines with # at the start
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> noes :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should have read the comment ;-)
<Riddell> "SMOKE doesn't build with: libqwt5-qt4-dev"?
<Riddell> I don't have libqwt5-qt4-dev
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> let me try a pbuilder
 * apachelogger just had a nasty cpu usage bug in kwin -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have your qt 4.4 installed? ;-)
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I do
<Riddell> why, yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: I uploaded a fixed control file
<Riddell> pbuilder doing its thing now
<Riddell> apachelogger: I see you got as confused about bug 132228 as I am
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132228 in amarok "Amarok mixes up po-files (ku and ko)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132228
<Riddell> I can't see any problem anywhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: does amarok's upstream include translations from launchpad?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the problem is, I can't remove languages from the tarball
<apachelogger> since the general policy for translations in extragear is that there is no policy
<Riddell> amarok-1.4.8/po/ku/amarok.po says its from Rosetta
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe someone uploaded it there
<Riddell> there's nothing in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde3/ku/messages/extragear-multimedia/
<Riddell> although I see there is http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/ku/messages/extragear-multimedia/amarok.po?revision=790431&view=markup
<Riddell> which comes from Rosetta
<apachelogger> yeah, it got removed now
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> my theory is:
<apachelogger> someone from ko's ubuntu team wanted to "up-port" the translations but uploaded to the wrong translation
<apachelogger> we rolled 1.4.8
<apachelogger> it's l10n got imported in LP
<apachelogger> and this resulted in the current mess
<apachelogger> s/it's/its
<Riddell> seems probably
<Riddell> however it also seems to be fixed everywhere now as far as I can see
<Riddell> so I can close the bug
<_StefanS_> is it just me, or is archive.ubuntu.com kinda overloaded ? :)
<_StefanS_> 114kb/s.. thats a new low record
<apachelogger> it's like that since the weekend before beta for me
<_StefanS_> uhm ok.. guess its already taking some serious fire :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you do anything to change Qt to Qt4 in ruby?
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> seems like upstream changed it without updating the examples then
<apachelogger> a ruby require on Qt will still use Qt 3 by default
<apachelogger> since I didn't include Qt.rb in the .install
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, they probably will not work due to this
<apachelogger> I will have to do some testing if ruby will find the libs when I place them in /usr/lib/kde4
<Riddell> apachelogger: is rbrcc packaged?
<nixternal> Could not connect to host ktown.kde.org.
<nixternal> Reason: 550 Denying login due to EXCESSIVE LOAD. Please try again later..
<nixternal> come on people, stop excessifying the load already, I have watch files to make here :p
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope, thanks
 * apachelogger is wondering why list-missing doesn't kick in
<Riddell> apachelogger: korundum doesn't seem to work
<apachelogger> hm, it might be the defaulting to Qt3
 * apachelogger investigates
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have a patch to disable moodin cache...
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12905793/disable_cache.diff
<jpatrick> too late for hardy?
<smarter> jpatrick: why the cache should be disabled?
<jpatrick> bug #129126
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129126 in ksplash-engine-moodin "moodin caches themes in user directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129126
<ScottK2> jpatrick: I don't think it's to late.
<smarter> jpatrick: ooohhh
<ScottK2> Have you tested this?
<smarter> that's why I still have the old wallpaper with ksplash
<jpatrick> ScottK2: no but it just came up
<jpatrick> "Is moodin still necessary to kubuntu? AFAIR the dependency was removed from kubuntu-desktop"
<apachelogger> Riddell: uisampler.rb works for me .. what makes you belive korundum is not working?
<ScottK2> jpatrick: I'd say yes because of upgrades
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, so it does
<ScottK2> It's still un Gutsy's kubuntu-desktop, so anyone upgrading from Gutsy will have it.
<Riddell> apachelogger: how about systray.rb ?
<ScottK2> un/in
<Riddell> jpatrick: groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell: that wasn't ported
<apachelogger> the module is Korundum4 not Korundum
<nixternal> vorian: did you get keurocalc fixed up?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok but if I change that..
<vorian> nixternal: aye
<nixternal> did it get uploaded yet?
<vorian> nope
<vorian> still sitting in queue
<nixternal> does it have a watch file by chance?
<vorian> nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually lower case k
<apachelogger> but then it craps out
<Riddell> yeah, strange
<Riddell> I'd split out the examples into different packages
<nixternal> vorian: add a watch file to it, re-debdiff it and sling me the link so we can get that fixed asap
<Riddell> also compatre the existing libqt4-ruby1.8
<vorian> kk
<apachelogger> Riddell: k, will do
<apachelogger> Riddell: compatre?
<vorian> nixternal: it does have a watch file, my bad
<vorian> bug 206278
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206278 in keurocalc-kde4 "keurocalc-kde4 needs strict versioned dependency on keurocalc-kde4-data" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206278
<nixternal> groovy, thanks
<vorian> yw
<Riddell> apachelogger: compare, look at the differences
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, ok :)
 * Riddell out
<CheGuevara> ping apachelogger
<apachelogger> pong CheGuevara
<CheGuevara> so remove the toolbox it is then?
<apachelogger> yes
<CheGuevara> its a one liner as well :P
<nixternal> vorian: fyi, watch file doesn't work, I fixed it though
<vorian> danke
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> that's weird
<nixternal> there is already a keurocalc 1.0.1
<nixternal> yet there is no changelog for it
<vorian> it's not on their homepage
<vorian> how odd
<jpatrick> ScottK2: test moodin package at https://edge.launchpad.net/~jpatrick/+archive
<ScottK2> jpatrick: You test it and I'll sponsor it.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: it's in universe so I can upload, just don't have a hardy system
<ScottK2> A.
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> OK.
<jpatrick> :)
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: bug 207169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207169 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "kubuntu KDE4 shutdown requires too many steps (dup-of: 187450)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187450 in kdebase-kde4 "When logging out of KDE4, you have to click "logout" in two different dialog boxes" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187450
<yuriy> oops wrong one
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: bug 204174
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204174 in bzr-eclipse "stale name used after renaming project" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204174
<yuriy> dammit suck at typing today
<yuriy> bug 207174
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207174 in system-config-printer-kde "printer icon in system tray" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207174
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: lookin
<nosrednaekim> internet is slow today <_<
<nosrednaekim> wait... so is it a bug in kjobviewer or in system-config-printer?
<nixternal> vorian: the update make keurocalc even worse...going to play around with the package
<vorian> lol
<vorian> is it to late to nuke it?
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: it seems to be the same as bug 206459 ... cups isn't updating it correctly
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206459 in system-config-printer-kde "print status doesn't update automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206459
<nosrednaekim> or its not catching the signals
<mornfall> If you see Tonio by any chance, tell him, that it might be worth trying to set KDEDIRS=$KDEDIRS:$HOME/.kde/ and KDEHOME=something_empty for kdesudo to have the app read user's profile but not write to it. Or something akin to that, anyway.
<nixternal> wow, some messy -kde4 packages
<nixternal> need to start doing some lintian overrides
<Jucato> nixternal: oh..  I haven't read the news yet... but wouldn't be surprised :)
<nixternal> Pacquiao is da man!
<Jucato> heheh :)
<allee> eh, after todays hal update, g-p-m told me (as usual) that I have no battery.  Restarting g-p-m fixes it (as usual).  Is someone working on it?
<claydoh> Jucato: you goes?
<claydoh> err how goes?
<jpatrick> hehe
 * claydoh apologizes for being out of the loop and generally away from stuff th past few weeks
<claydoh> how are you j?
<allee> sebas: ^^^ g-p-m ?
<claydoh> jpatrick:
<claydoh> umm
<jpatrick> claydoh: not bad thanks, yourself?
<claydoh> tired, sore but otherwise fine :)
<ScottK2> allee: awen has been working on g-p-m.
 * nixternal bangs head super hard into the desk
<nixternal> debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink
<nixternal> this is driving me nuts
<allee> ScottK2: k thx.
<smarter> nixternal: this is "normal" with CDBS iirc
<ScottK2> nixternal: It's an Ubuntu space saving hack.
<nixternal> well, if that is the case, then someone needs to stop filing bugs against this issue
<allee> nixternal: as softlink is only okay is pkg depend on the pkg that has the read file
<allee> nixternal: if dep -> report is invalid, if not depends -> fix it ;)
<sebas> allee: Nobody's working on it atm
<sebas> But it's a known problem I've been unable to fix (tried a year or so ago(
<allee> sebas: I'll ping awen, if he has plans for it
<allee> sebas: oh, if you had no idea how to fix it, then it makes no sense that I try at all
<sebas> The connection to the dbus is lost and I can't get it back
<sebas> Well, I've tried, but apparently the dbus bindings weren't so nicee ... that might've changed.
<allee> sebas: k
<sebas> Catching the exception, then reconnecting might work now (it didn't work a year ago)
<xRaich[o]2x> I want to help out. Any Coders needed?
<TheInfinity> xRaich[o]2x: ask Riddell, he's our master of (kubuntu) universe :)
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: ping
<yuriy> xRaich[o]2x: it's post beta, so bug fixing time. you could find one that requires some coding
<xRaich[o]2x> yuriy: I need some work for next week Friday. Until then I'm busy.
<Riddell> hi xRaich[o]2x
<xRaich[o]2x> hi Riddell
<xRaich[o]2x> Though you were already gone ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> Thought
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: know python?
<xRaich[o]2x> I bit, I've been coding C++ for a couple of Years. But i downloaded an Openbook about Python. Looks learnable to me.
<Riddell> main thing that needs coding right now is the printer config app
<xRaich[o]2x> In fact i wrote a Pythonprogramm years ago just to find out that it has been debianized ^^. That was a weird feeling ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> Ok sounds cool, I'm intrested in coding frontends for the enduser.
<xRaich[o]2x> I just need to get used to coding for a big project and get familiar with the kde4-python bindings.
<xRaich[o]2x> Any IDE recommendations?
<nixternal> Riddell: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath  <- is that because we aren't use the RPATH stuff in kde.mk?
<nixternal> s/use/using/
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: kate works for me
<Riddell> nixternal: rpath is not a bad thing whatever debian say, for kde 4 its essential
<nixternal> xRaich[o]2x: if you use Eclipse, there is a PyDev plugin that is great, or check out Komodo Edit 4.3, it is now open source and is a great python editor, with code completion
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port
<Riddell> is the code
<nixternal> Riddell: so we could override those lintian errors then for rpath?
<Riddell> it's a port of the gtk system-config-printer
<Riddell> nixternal: we could (or we could just ignore them)
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: Ok, i'm quite busy til next Friday. So give me a lot of Links please so i can prepare myself ^^
<nixternal> ya, but there are people on the lintian warning bug bandwagon, so I am just tidying up some of my packages before they attack them :)
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: You have an Tutorial for bazaar?
<xRaich[o]2x> nixternal: I took a look a eric. Looks cool to.
<Riddell> bzr branch http://.. as it says
<xRaich[o]2x> at,too. dang too late for typing -_-
<Riddell> bzr diff;  bzr commit
<xRaich[o]2x> So it's basically like svn?
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: yes, except you can branch it outside the main repository
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: http://bazaar-vcs.org/Workflows gives you an idea of the power, but don't scare yourself, it can be used exactly like svn
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: you push the branch to launchpad.net to publish it
<xRaich[o]2x> Ah ok, i don't get scared that easily ^^ I want to know my tools ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-27
<nixternal> these kde4 wrapper scripts only work when they want to it seems
<Riddell> nixternal: wrapper scripts? we havn't used them for months
<nixternal> hrmm
 * Riddell snoozes
<nixternal> ahhhahhhfdajfd00....woot that fixes it, removing that wrapper script
<nixternal> nite Riddell
<Riddell> Czessi: ahem
<Jucato> Riddell: we're ban-forwarding him
<Jucato> you can too :)
<nixternal> gotta love the freedesktop.org spec for desktop files
<nixternal> it tells you that certain things have been deprecated and that's it
<nixternal> doesn't tell you why, what it may have been replaced by, how to fix current .desktop file..nothing
<nixternal> in other words, I find it utterly useless
 * Jucato tries to offer nixternal some Coke
<nixternal> just another stupid wannabe policy in the free software world
<seele> nixternal: i thought freedesktop.org died two years ago
<ScottK2> So what desktop spec do we follow then?
<nixternal> well, they just updated some of their specs recently
<nixternal> ScottK2: the desktop spec is totally useless man, I would say about 10% of it may be useless
<Jucato> as long as GNOME is alive, fd.o will never die!!
<nixternal> whoever writes specificiations need to learn how to write in the first place
<nixternal> Jucato: hahahahha
<nixternal> you don't just write: This has been deprecated.
<nixternal> you tell us why it has been deprecated, and tell us if it is in the MUST or MAY support column, and if it isn't supported, what was it replaced by
<ScottK2> I actually disagree with the why part.
<ScottK2> Specs are about what you should do, not rehashing the design decisions.
<ScottK2> I totally agree with the replaced by though.
<nixternal> well, first of all, the design decision isn't documented anywhere
<nixternal> the people who work with fd.o don't even know why these 2 tags were deprecated
<nixternal> so right there tells you it should be documented
<nosredna_ekim> nixternal: heh....I have some release notes for my Apr 1st release, want to preview them/ give some advice?
<nixternal> I just grepped everyone of their mailing lists, and found the Tags I was searching for in 1 email...and it said "Deprecating these as I don't think they are used anymore"
<nixternal> yet, I just came across then in a KDE 4 package
<nixternal> nosredna_ekim: I can do that in a few...right now I am wrestling with stupid -kde4 packages that are dirty
<Jucato> well duh! that's why then :)
<Jucato> "Deprecating as I don't think they are used anymore"... because KDE 4 uses them!
<nixternal> no shit, it is like everything that is deprecated was used in KDE
<nixternal> hell, they even have an entire KDE section to the spec
<nixternal> if you can't beat um, create specs to hold them back so we can catch up
<Jucato> nixternal: they're deprecated *because* they're used in KDE :)
<Jucato> you only noticed that now? :P
<nixternal> hey, there is 1 KDE rep in the spec though
<nixternal> don't know who that person is though, seele you know Preston Brown?
<nixternal> Jucato: I have known that for a while and have, since day one, found a majority of fd.o useless
<nixternal> I mean come on, their doco spec calls for the 3 year old vaporware from gnome called project mallard
<Jucato> it's 3 yrs already? wow
<nixternal> the spec says "docbook has to much that we don't need...docbook doesn't have everything we need"
 * Jucato is glad fd.o didn't accept the Tango style as a standard (yet?)
<nixternal> its xml for christ's sake, you can do whatever you want with it
<nixternal> kiconedit.desktop: warning: key "SwallowExec" in group "Desktop Entry" is deprecated
<nixternal> kiconedit.desktop: warning: key "SwallowTitle" in group "Desktop Entry" is deprecated
<nixternal> anyone know the purpose of those 2? I sure don't, and either does Google
<nosredna_ekim> heh it was probably deprecated the say they made it....<_<
<nosredna_ekim> *day
<nixternal> I will create a lintian-override that says "who cares lintian, you and fd.o are to stupid to provide info on how to fix it"
<crimsun> The SwallowTitle and SwallowExec keys are deprecated. The SwallowTitle key is of type localestring and specifies the title of the window if is swallowed onto the panel. The SwallowExec  key is of type string and specifies the program to exec if swallowed app is clicked.
<crimsun> (http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html)
<nixternal> ya, tells me a bunch, wth is swallowing into the panel?
<nixternal> man did I have a good joke for that one
<nixternal> heh, I have heard "Kubuntu ate my data", but never heard "The panel swallowed my app"
<ScottK2> nixternal: What is it with you.  One minute you're complaining about size and then it's swallowing.  This is a family channel man.
<nixternal> whoa, your head is in the gutter
<nixternal> I was thinking along the lines of Heron silly
<ScottK2> Not me.  I think you're projecting.
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> shhh
<nixternal> ScottK2: if there are keys in a .desktop file that are empty, they can be removed right? I can remove some to make desktop-file-validate happy
 * ScottK2 dunno.
 * ScottK2 server guy.
<nixternal> horrible excuse, especially when you are working on a lot of KDE packages :p
<nixternal> crimsun: you da man, can I just patch them to remove the empties?
<ScottK2> I trust the desktop validate script more than lintian as lintian just grew all the .desktop stuff recently.
<crimsun> nixternal: sure.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> ScottK2: I was gonna say, today was the first time lintian ever complained about desktop files
<nixternal> groovy, then I will just upload a new desktop file into kde svn then
<crimsun> nixternal: as for "swallowed", think "app running in an afterstep wharf/blackbox slit/etc."
<nixternal> ahhh, lets see, the last time I had any wharfs would have been the mid 90s :p
 * ScottK cheers - http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2424
<nosredna_ekim> nice...
<ScottK2> I like the "It's not because we suck" excuse.
<nosredna_ekim> heh
<nixternal> aww, I am sad to see it go
<nosredna_ekim> and like it or not... it is NOT needed any more
 * nixternal grabs a tissue and wipes the tear
<ScottK2> One of my last big pushes before the Gutsy release was to make sure we distributed everything they were distributing that was legal.
<ScottK2> We should send flowers.
<nosredna_ekim> maybe we should include automatix in the april fools release :P
<ScottK2> Definitely.
<nosredna_ekim> haha... I'll load it up and make a screen shot :P...I have to go find a nice wall paper though... you can read my current release notes here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61185/
<ScottK2> Missing a W at the start
<nosredna_ekim> yeah.. I know <_<
<nixternal> nosredna_ekim: use the tux and butterfly wallpaper :)
<nixternal> I would change the whole color scheme too
<nosredna_ekim> oh yeah..... its gonna be pink :)
<ScottK2> That's my value added for the release.
<nosredna_ekim> maybe a nice turquise unicorn background
<nixternal> oh man, imbrandon has a great unicorn one
<nixternal> or maybe that was hobbsee
<nosredna_ekim> any idea of the name?I can search google for it
<nixternal> well speak of the devil :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> Hobbsee: remember that nasty unicorn/pony wallpaper that either you or imbrandon had? any idea where it is located?
 * Hobbsee blew up her system, and doesnt' have her private key here.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: imbrandon had it, i dont know if he has a copy
<nixternal> trying to remember where he posted that bad boy
<nosredna_ekim> how about: http://bchilds.com/blog/files/blogimage.jpg
<nosredna_ekim> ah.. its vista...
<nosredna_ekim> NM ;)
<nixternal> oh lord that is ugly, yet perfect
<nixternal> I would screenshot kbfx looking like XP
<Jucato> wth? O.o
<nixternal> or better yet, just screenshot PCLOS, it looks like XP
<Jucato> nixternal: oh I thought Vista looking like kbfx :)
<nosredna_ekim> ha
<nosredna_ekim> I want a wallpaper like that though
<nosredna_ekim> here we go.... just gotta color it :) http://greywolf.critter.net/images/gallery/critters/2007-09-10-happy-unicorn-drawing-300dpi.gif
<nosredna_ekim> hrm... its probably not GPLed though...
<Jucato> not the same though... that other one is prettier :P
<nosredna_ekim> ;)
<nosredna_ekim> perfect! http://victorian.fortunecity.com/hampton/426/thwpics/01/unicorn-800x600-003th.jpg
<Jucato> that's 800x600? O.o
<nosredna_ekim> actuall... no... it seems its javascripted to the real image
 * Jucato personally prefers dragons...
<nareshov> do we have korundum for kde4/qt4 yet?
<Jucato> ruby right? have you checked kdebindings?
<Jucato> (or do you mean packages?)
<nareshov> can I write a kde4/qt4 app with korundum?
 * Jucato doesn't know :)
 * Jucato doesn't know ruby at all
<nareshov> :)
<nareshov> I know PyQt4 is ready
<ScottK2> My middle daughter (14) needed a laptop to take to school today for a science presentation she had to give.  I gave her my old laptop to take (which is running Hardy).
 * ScottK2 didn't know she was going to have to use a projector and present to the whole class.
<ScottK2> So, her whole science class has heard of Kubuntu now and the Hardy displayconfig manages just fine with at least one kind of projector.
<yuriy> oh really? wow
<yuriy> i use nvidia-settings for that, but have had an embarassing problem
<yuriy> that involved my mouse running out of batteries and the computer freezing when i turned off the mouse o_O
<yuriy> good to know displayconfig works for something
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<ScottK2> This is a very old laptop with an old enough ATI that's it's well supported with Free drivers
<nixternal> ScottK2: what was the issue with projectors previously?
<nixternal> only problem I have is keeping my lcd at 1280x800 and having the projector at 1024x768...did you fix that?
<nixternal> what I would do to bypass it is use xrandr and switch it that way...only way it would work actually
<ScottK2> Dunno.  I've heard people kvetch and with the general bitrot of displayconfig, I was pleasantly suprised it worked.
<ScottK2> In this case just plugging it in with the 2nd display set to plug and play worked.
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> I will test it next week at the uni
<nixternal> I have a huge presentation next week to do and would like it working prior to giving it
<ScottK2> nixternal: That'd be good.
<nixternal> speaking of which, I need to get to work on that presentation
<ScottK2> nixternal: When you say 'use xrandr', how would you go about doing that?
<nixternal> 1 talk is Kubuntu and KDE community..the other talk is KDE 4
<ScottK2> This is all KDE3 don't forget.
<nixternal> ScottK2: there is a kicker applet/icon and I would click it and select 1024x768
<nixternal> xrandr works in kde4
<ScottK2> Ah.  KDE4.
<nixternal> but I have to have my lcd at 1024x768 as well
<nixternal> which sucks on a 1280x800 display
<ScottK2> Guidance apparently talks to xrandr a bit too as I've seen comments in the code mentioning it.
<nixternal> how come our kde4 packages all seem to have debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink
<ScottK2> nixternal: Because Ubuntu hacked CDBS to always do that.
<ScottK2> Saves space on the CD.
<ScottK2> It's a "Feature".
<nixternal> ahh, is it safe/smart to add an overrides for it?
<ScottK2> As long as the package with the symlink depends on the one that actually provides the changelog, it's fine.
<nixternal> (= ${binary:Version})
<ScottK2> Even source version would be fine.
<nixternal> vorian: mega fix to keurocalc-kde4...test building and then will install and test fully before I upload
<nixternal> are we looking at any showstoppers right now?
 * ScottK2 hands nixternal https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-8.04
<nixternal> it is taking forever to load, I am scared :)
<ScottK2> That'll show ya.
<Tonio_> hi there
<jussi01> morning Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> jcastro: ping ?
<klerfayt> is there any point in submitting bugs for "compiz desktop-effects" at the moment?
<Serega> hey guys, how do we change default X11 resolution now? I cannot find the options in xorg.conf and around
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Riddell> klerfayt: yes
<klerfayt> Riddell: yeah. I couldn't resist, already reported
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did contact eyas yet for the UDS? and I can't find the email sent by jcastro including the .doc file to sent to them
<Tonio_> Riddell: could you forward the email please ?
<Riddell> no, I don't have that e-mail
<Tonio_> hum okay I'll ping him them :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: I have the doc for fosscamp if that helps
<Tonio_> Nightrose: please ! :)
<Nightrose> ok sending in a sec
<Nightrose> Tonio_: your mail doesn't work :( - will upload somewhere
<Tonio_> tonio@ubuntu.com ???????
<Nightrose> jep - will pastebin
<Tonio_> Nightrose: weird......
<Tonio_> Nightrose: do you use a personal smtp server ? if yes, rejection is probably due to dsrbl filtering
<Nightrose> nope - gmail
<Tonio_> I'd be interested to see what happens :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: http://www.lydiapintscher.de/tmp
<Tonio_> Nightrose: thanks :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: http://pastebin.com/m68b00ada
<Nightrose> no prob
<Tonio_> Nightrose: who to send the email to ?
<Tonio_> at eyas ?
<Nightrose> nicki at eyas co uk or  amy
<Nightrose> for fosscamp at least
<Tonio_> Nightrose: canonical smtp server has fallen in one of the filtering lists.......;
<Nightrose> ah ok
<Tonio_> Nightrose: can you re-send, to be sure ?
<Nightrose> sure
<Tonio_> I removed the "relays" list
<Nightrose> done
<Riddell> so Tonio_, you seem to have quietly imposed Tango upon us
<Tonio_> hu ?????????
<Riddell> maybe it was an accident :)
<Nightrose> <- afk for a while
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm am not the kind of guys that "impose" things :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was discussed a long time ago with sho
<Tonio_> Riddell: 3 month ago we discussed this during a meeting with hobbsee, and afaicr, I said we'll change the icon theme to one sho likes, and I gave the url
<Tonio_> everyone seemed to agree on the approach
<Riddell> but but... it's tango!
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just wanted the new konversation for the change, but seems it'll be too late for hardy, I did it last week :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any problem with it ?
<Riddell> why did sho prefer a third party theme over one shipped with konversation?
<Tonio_> Riddell: beter ask him ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: next konvi will include tango afaik
<Riddell> arg!
<Tonio_> <Sho_>       The Tango theme? Yeah, I switched to it too ;)
<Tonio_> <Sho_>       this is the right one: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tango+Theme+for+Konversation?content=51838
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see, I didn't decide tango on my own ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking at the meeting minutes, I didn't say it was tango, I just said that we would use sho's prefered theme, and everyone agreed, since sho was complaning about us ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you like tango ? I don't like on the normal desktop, but for konversation, I pretty much like it
<Tonio_> Riddell: in any case I'm sorry for the confusion, but that's more a misscomprehension than me imposing things :)
<Riddell> tango is badly licenced (CC not accepted by debian) and has a nasty political element to it (they call it a standard when its just an icon theme)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah...... I wasn't aware about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the licence, I seem to remember that we at ubuntu didn't have any problem with the CC in the past, right ?
<Tonio_> concerning icons at least
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./ubuntu irc_#kubuntu-devel.log:[mar jan 8 2008] [11:15:24] <Riddell>   CC is not DFSG free but it is fine in ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that you ? ;)
<Riddell> hat's the case
<Tonio_> Riddell: so except the political problem, what is the problem with the licence ?
<Riddell> "CC is not DFSG free"
<Tonio_> "but is fine in ubuntu" ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's in the kubuntu-default-settings package right
<Tonio_> Riddell: so let's say what was exceptable 3 month ago is not anymore ?
<Riddell> it's acceptable to us, not Debian
<Tonio_> hum...... okay, so we can include a CC licenced theme to k-d-s, right ?
<Tonio_> so what is the problem with tango ? I'm sorry but I'm lost....
<Tonio_> Nightrose: got the mail this time :)
<Riddell> the artistic problem is that it doesn't fit in with crystal, the political problem is that I don't especially like tango (and I suspect kwwii will agree) since it tried to proclaim itself as a standard that it isn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so e have to find out another one sho will like
<Riddell> well, hum
<Riddell> I've e-mailed konversation-devel telling about the licence issue
<Tonio_> oki
<Riddell> and told ruphy the situation, he was the guy who complained origianlly and maybe he'll make an oxygen theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd love that
<Riddell> I guess we can leave it for now and see what happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the confusion
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping you next time, promissed :)
<Riddell> anyone have bright ideas how to disable kde3's kded mediamanager in kde 4?
<smarter> Riddell: how is it disabled in ubiquity?
<smarter> found it
<smarter> Riddell: dcop kded kded unloadModule medianotifier
<Riddell> well, not in ubiquity, in a kde 4 session
<Riddell> the problem is you don't know when to call that, it would need to be after kded starts up
<smarter> daemon?
<Riddell> kded is a daemon :)
<smarter> yes, but we could make some sort of daemon which checks peridoically if kded is running and unload medianotifier if it's the case
<smarter> *periodically
<Riddell> would be better just to modify kded to do it itself
<smarter> patch kded to check if kde4 is running and disable medianotifier if it's the case?
<Riddell> I guess so
<smarter> Is there a reliable way to know what kde version is running?
<TheInfinity> smarter, just start any kde app and click help -> about kde
<Riddell> something more programmable :)
<nareshov> was about to say that ^^
<smarter> yes ;)
<smarter> starting a KDE4 session in Xephyr to check some environment variables
<smarter> oh, oxygen cursor theme, grooby
<smarter> *groovy
<nareshov> smarter: how about '<any_kde_app> -v' ?
<Riddell> ps -ef | grep plasma would work, not terribly elegant
<nareshov> '<any_kde_app> -v | grep KDE'
<smarter> someone can start plasma under kde3
<Riddell> right, but if they do they can live with the consequenses
<smarter> (;
<sebas> DESKTOP_SESSION=kde4
<sebas> KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4
<sebas> Those come to mind
<smarter> DESKTOP_SESSION=kde here
<Riddell> sebas: DESKTOP_SESSION=default is also possible
<sebas> :)
<sebas> Fix your environment, guys ;-)
<smarter> KDE_SESSION_VERSION seems good
<smarter> doesn't exist in kde3
<Riddell> right, perfect
 * smarter looks at kded code
<Riddell> I think the patch would be to the medianotifier plugin, not kded itself
<sebas> Does the medianotifier run when kde4 is started already?
<sebas> THen one could unload it from startkde4
<Riddell> no
<sebas> Otherwise, kde3init might be a candidate?
<Riddell> it runs when you start a kde 3 app (which starts kded)
 * sebas is beautifully ignorant when it comes to that :>
<sebas> Aye, then kded as you say
<smarter> people still use kde3 and want medianotfier ;)
 * smarter runs a dpkg -S /usr/share/services/kded/medianotifier.desktop
<smarter> kdebase-kio-plugins
<Riddell> kdebase-3.5.9/kioslave/media/medianotifier
<Riddell> I think an if statement in the constructor of medianotifier.cpp would do it
<smarter> how do we run shell code from C++, KProcess?
<Riddell> if not KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4 {connectDCOP...}
<Riddell> smarter: why do we need to?
<smarter> KDE_SESSION_VERSION is not defined in the code
<Riddell> c++ can read environment variables easily enough
<smarter> really?
<Riddell> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdlib/getenv.html
<smarter> cool
<Riddell> smarter: do I detect you are volunteering to try coding this?
<smarter> exactly ;)
<Riddell> excellent, thanks
 * Riddell out for annual haircut
<Nightrose> hmmm /me should consider that as well...
<jpatrick> did anyone test the moodin patch? (https://launchpad.net/~jpatrick/+archive)
<ScottK2> Not yet.
<uga> guys, are the new beta live CDs secure enough?
<Hobbsee> why would they not be?
<uga> well, not booting on 80% machines for example =)
<uga> I need to recover a box from a friend, and my CDs are all 64bit
<Hobbsee> security != workingness
<uga> so I need to download one. As he'll end up upgrading to hardy anyway, I was wondering if it's the way to go
<uga> Hobbsee: hehe, true
<uga> are they somehow working mostly?
<uga> I know the packages are rather okay
<sebas> A machine that's not booted is pretty secure IMO
<uga> rofl
<CheGuevara> lol
<Hobbsee> sebas: :)
<Hobbsee> sebas: how's it going?
<uga> so do those CDs have any chances of booting? =)
<uga> >10%? =)
<sebas> Hobbsee: bizzi as usual, but generally quite excellent
<sebas> How are you, girlie?
<Hobbsee> sebas: well, i became a traitor, and am focussing a lot on uni stuff atm
<uga> sigh, I wonder why I bothered, given I knew I'd get no proper answer. Brds =))
<Hobbsee> uga: they apperaed to pass the tests for beta, so they must work to some degree
<uga> ok, that sounds good enough
<Hobbsee> sebas: apart from that, pretty good :)
<sebas> Hobbsee: Hehe, studying = traiting
<Hobbsee> sebas: nah, moving to gnome == traitoring
<sebas> Had i known this before, my study would have taken agres^2 (instead of just ages(
<sebas> Ah, why GNOME?
<sebas> Does someone pay you for it? ;-)
<Hobbsee> a few reasons
<Hobbsee> hah.  no.  i wish.
<Hobbsee> sebas: /query?
<sebas> sure
<Jucato> s/moving/moved/
 * Jucato just finished installing Ubuntu Gutsy on his lappy 2 minutes ago :P
<uga> yeah, you gotta have guts-you to install that thing
<uga> Jucato: I hope you meant _k_ubuntu =)
<Jucato> uga: no. I meant *U*buntu :)
<Jucato> I'm just playing with it until Hardy arrives
 * uga tries to /op 
<Jucato> then I'll wipe it from the face of my system and install Kubuntu :P
<uga> Jucato: just install kubuntu 3.x and upgrade packages up to hardy
<uga> it's rather safe. I did that
<uga> kde4 packs had some conflicts that I had to solve manually, but they won't install unless you request explicitly, so you're safe
<uga> s/kubuntu 3.x/kubuntu gutsy I meant obviousyl
<uga> ly
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nah. I'm just taking advantage of the fact that I just reformatted the laptop and I don't have any hardy installers around yet
<uga> so go get vista
<uga> but not gutsy ;)
<Jucato> lol
<uga> ggutsy, I mean
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dangerous idea.  what if you don't go back?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I will. I'm still using KDE on the desk :P
<Jucato> besides, I hate programming in GTK+/C :P
 * ScottK2 says what the heck and dist-upgrades his laptop to Hardy ...
<Riddell> ScottK2: dist-upgrade or the proper process?
<ScottK2> do-release-upgrade or whatever it is
<ScottK2> The cli one.
<ScottK2> My old laptop I dist-upgraded without issue several weeks ago.  I take that as a good sign.
<Riddell> anyone seen bug 180429 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180429 in dolphin "Dolphin creates huge temp files till partition is full" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180429
<seele> kde4?
<Nightrose> ScottK2: can you give me some feedback on the speed of the servers later? if they are ok I will upgrade my laptop too
<seele> ah, kde3
<Nightrose> seele: 3 according to the bugreport
<seele> yes, i see that
<seele> i dont even see a tmp file for dolphin in my /tmp/kde-seele
<ScottK2> Nightrose: According to the dist upgrade tool it's bouncing between ~150 and ~450 kB/s
<Nightrose> ScottK2: ok thx
 * Nightrose will backup some stuff then and join the fun
<ScottK2> Nightrose: Just bumped up over 900 for a second.
<Nightrose> hehe
<sahin_h> Is it to late for ask a newer version of GTK-QT Theme Engine?
<sahin_h> I tested the 1.1 version and works great with KDE4.0.2.
<ScottK> Isn't there already an FFe pending for that?
<sahin_h> ScottK: I don't know.
<sahin_h> ScottK: Where can I check it? (The FFe pending)
<ScottK> Bug #198762 is what I was thinking of.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198762 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "[FFe request] Upgrade to gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.56.3" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198762
<ScottK> Is that the same package?
<sahin_h> ScottK: Nope. I'm talking about the gtk-qt-engine package.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Then I guess the answer would be that you can ask (file an FFe).
<sahin_h> ScottK: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/GTK-QT+Theme+Engine?content=9714
<sahin_h> ScottK: Is this FFe a special launchpad bug report?
 * ScottK hands sahin_h https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<sahin_h> ScottK: Thanks for the link.
<sahin_h> ScottK: Stupid me! apachelogger has created a package already.
<sahin_h> ScottK: The name of the package:  gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<apachelogger> :P
<sahin_h> apachelogger: I know your goal... Package the whole KDE world for Kubuntu. ;-)
<apachelogger> sahin_h: well, I am not too bad at it, right? ;-)
<gribelu> while we're on the subject.. does firefox look weird for you with gtk-qt-engine-kde4?
<yuriy> morning
<yuriy> gribelu: tabs?
<gribelu> tabs... in page widgets
<sahin_h> apachelogger: Yes, you are simply amazing.
<yuriy> ah, yeah, those too
<gribelu> like checkboxes and stuff
<gribelu> right.. so it's a feature :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I only noticed it for the tabs
<apachelogger> rendering glitches probably
<apachelogger> but better than plain gtk IMO
<gribelu> apachelogger: try gmail for example
<gribelu> other gtk apps look great though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gmail buttons look like gtk native
<gribelu> they look like oxygen for me.. but they are huge.. and sometimes buttons/checkboxes are somehow hidden like they have wrong Z value.. when i hover over them they become normal again
<sahin_h> gribelu: Yep, I can confirm that.
<gribelu> oh and oxygen buttons are supposed to be nice and rounded but in FF they have visible edges instead of transparent ones
<apachelogger> gribelu: firefox3?
<gribelu> yes..
<gribelu> maybe it's because i'm using dark colors on oxygen
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> really, I blame firefox
<apachelogger> especially firefox3
<apachelogger> doesn't look all that off in my firefox2
<yuriy> gribelu: i have the nontransparent edges problem, i haven't noticed any other glitches
<yuriy> ff3
<gribelu> well there's also a small glitch with the scrollbars.. as in the arrow thingies disappear when i scroll the page.. but that's nothing
<gribelu> apachelogger: here's what it looks like http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3uu2.png
<Riddell> jpatrick: your ksplash package fixes it for me
<apachelogger> dark colors make it even worse looking :S
<gribelu> yeah :D
<gribelu> someone that knows stuff about GTK should post a bug at mozilla.. otherwise i'm sure they would blame gtk-qt-engine
<gribelu> then again there are no gtk people here
<yuriy> gribelu: there is a fix for the scroll bar problem that you can install through system settings
<gribelu> yuriy: doesn't work.. for me
<gribelu> never did.. even for qt3 and ff2
<gribelu> but i almost never use the scrollbar
<yuriy> gribelu: restarted firefox? logged out and in maybe?
<gribelu> rebooted many times since then :D
<ScottK2> That was painless.
<Riddell> yay
<nixternal> mornin'
<Nightrose> 3 hours of package downloading remaining here
<ScottK2> That was done via wireless too.
<Nightrose> bah - down to 1 hour 20 mins after telling my flat mate to turn of torrents... :P
<gribelu> haha
<jussi01> oh noes!! its a nixternal!! :P
<\sh> Nightrose: kick him/her ;)
<Nightrose> hehe nah - he is rarely here (a few hours each month at most - spends the rest of his time at his bf's house) - don't want to loose him since he is paying half of the rent :P
<gribelu> his bf?
<gribelu> :|
<Nightrose> jep - why the sad face? it is none of my busines after all
<gribelu> well i hope you're not attractive
<Nightrose> haha depends on whom you ask - anyway - back to work
<uga> guys, the new beta live CD doesn't allow testing kde4 without installing, right?
<uga> I'd like to show him what's next
<Nightrose> uga: there is a kde 4 live cd
<uga> ah, I thought it was a single cd :/
<uga> ok, it'll have to be next time
<Nightrose> nope one for 3 and one for 4
<uga> ok thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: take a peak at bug #80819 if you would please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80819 in kdebase "/media /home directory international description" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80819
<ScottK2> Only filed one new bug out of that upgrade.  I must be slipping.
<Artemis_Fowl> Where can I finf the Hardy Release Schedue?
<Artemis_Fowl> Schedule*
<Artemis_Fowl> find*
<Artemis_Fowl> omg
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: on the wiki...search for releaseschedule or wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule it defaults to hardy
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule
<yuriy> bug 99834: would it be reasonable to get qt4 apps to default to qtcurve on kde3 and oxygen on kde4?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99834 in kubuntu-default-settings "QT 4 applications are not getting feisty default styles and widgets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99834
<Riddell> nixternal: works for me
<yuriy> (i don't know if this already happens since i'm just running kde4)
<Riddell> nixternal: oh I see
<Riddell> nixternal: on the whole, if you go to /, you should know what you're looking at
<yuriy> slashcomma? :D
<gribelu> it's too bad that hardy is scheduled before kde 4.1 alpha .. that alpha might be much better than 4.0.3 :D
<yuriy> gribelu: but significantly less tested
<ScottK> Which brings up a point I've been thinking about ...
<gribelu> i guess.. but 90% of developers are working on 4.1 constantly... while 4.0.x only get some attention right before the release dates
<ScottK> Once Hardy is released, since we know we will release Ibex with 4.1.something, would it be better to jump to 4.1 svn snapshots right away?
<ScottK> Maybe shove 4.0.x into hardy-proposed/updates.
<gribelu> hard feature freeze is scheduled for may 19th
<Riddell> ScottK: I think that's a good idea
<Riddell> ScottK: there's also the question of putting it in /usr and killing KDE 3 apps
<gribelu> upgrading may be difficult
<gribelu> but i would prefer having kde4 with normal paths and kde3 in /usr/ib/whatever
<ScottK> Maybe move the kde3 apps out of the way (reverse the current situation).
<yuriy> for upgrading, wouldn't e.g. kdebase from kde 3.5 upgrade to kdebase from kde 4, and then kdebase replaces/conflicts: kdebase-kde4
<yuriy> that ought to do it, no?
<gribelu> but will ibex still have kde3 as an option?
<nixternal> ScottK: how would you like to work on some mountconfig stuff? :)
<gribelu> kde3 is dead :|
<ScottK> nixternal: Sure, if you teach displayconfig to talk to xrandr and find out about monitor configs when there is no xorg.conf.
<ScottK> nixternal: IIRC, awen said he'd have a look at it.
<nixternal> heh, I don't understand anything with guidance, so I am the wrong person :p
<nixternal> my question is this: why do we use it? other distros don't and seem to not have these problems
<Riddell> other distros have their own tools, which they maintain themselves
<ScottK> We won't (at least not displayconfig) for KDE4.
<Riddell> and yes displayconfig will go
<ScottK> nixternal: Since bryce isn't one of the only two Gnome only devs that Ubuntu has, go ask him where the xrandr configuration tool for KDE Hardy is.
<nixternal> krandtray
<ScottK> That's KDE4, right?
<ScottK> ^^^ Suspend works fine.  Restore, not so good.
<Riddell> kcmshell4 display  is the up and coming one
<Riddell> broken in kde 4.0
<Riddell> krandrtray is in KDE 3
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<jpatrick> Riddell: awesome, upload away?
<Riddell> jpatrick: done it
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> thanks :)
<smarter> afternoon
<smarter> Riddell: I've made a patch for kded medianotifier to not show up in kde4
<smarter> problem is, I've never saw the medianotifier popup of kde3 in kde4, even with kde3 apps launched
<smarter> *sawn
<smarter> *seen
<Riddell> smarter: I get it all the time
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: so how is the proposal for getting the printing applet into KDE going? I can't tell from the discussion :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: unsure
<Riddell> albert has a fair point
<Riddell> I don't know if everyone else agrees with him or not
<nosrednaekim> yeah, thats the first thing I noticed when I ran it.... it didn't have the oxygen look.
<smarter> Riddell: strange, patch is here if you can test: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kubuntu_9924_kde4_no_medianotifier.diff
<smarter> I'll test by manually setting the KDE_SESSION_VERSION variable
<smarter> hmm, my patch makes kdebase FTBFS, don't try it now ;)
<nosrednaekim> uh... now I have to upgrade to hardy, there is no python kde 4.02 bindings for gutsy :)
<blizzzek> nosrednaekim: you're right :(
<blizzzek> but there's another issue
<nosrednaekim> which is?
<blizzzek> if you make a menu for a tray icon, you do not see the text when oxygene is the current style. works in plastique though e.g.
<blizzzek> Riddell told me it has something to do with python-dbus or so
<blizzzek> nosrednaekim: that's what it looks like then http://www.arthur-schiwon.de/sites/default/files/skbd_mnu_oxy_sm.png
<nosrednaekim> blizzzek: amarok
<nosrednaekim> 's loks fine... or is this a python only problem?
<blizzzek> nosrednaekim: not amarok, an app of my own. as you see, the text is missing
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<blizzzek> same app, same code, but with plastique-style: http://www.arthur-schiwon.de/sites/default/files/skbd_mnu_plas_sm.png
<blizzzek> "#Oxygen doesn't work with python-dbus (it loads QtDbus which clashes) so force to plastique"  <--- i was told
<nosrednaekim> yeah... so I saw...
<nosrednaekim> so why can't we use qtdbus?
<Riddell> no bindings
<nosrednaekim> meh....
<nosrednaekim> ok, how about this. put all the dbus related stuff in another program, and call the program containing the GUI from within that program(using the subprocess function)... then communicate between the two with stdin ...
<nosrednaekim> could someone mark this as wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects-kde/+bug/207612
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207612 in desktop-effects-kde ""Custom effects" doesn't download compizconfig-settings-manager" [Undecided,New]
<smarter> why does oxygen needs qtdbus?
<Nightrose> wohoooo - upgraded my laptop sucessfully to hardy
<Nightrose> this is the first upgrade that worked flawless for me \o/
<Nightrose> awesome
<smarter> Riddell: works now (: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdebase.debdiff
<smarter> should I commit it to the bzr branch?
<Riddell> bzr is likely out of date
<smarter> "4:3.5.8-2ubuntu13"
<smarter> hum, yes
<Riddell> Nightrose: what method?
<Nightrose> Riddell: the graphical installer as mentioned in the release notes for beta
<Riddell> excellent
<Nightrose> the same for the upgrades I did for edgy and feisty
<Nightrose> but they failed back then
<Riddell> I think it was a good thing to remove the embedded konsole widget
<Nightrose> did that cause a lot of trouble?
<davmor2> Riddell: do you have some nice screenshots of kde4 with apps open?
<smarter> Riddell: I've an idea on how to implement "don't autoload medianotifier in kde4" in a better way than I did with http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdebase.debdiff, but won't have time to do it before tomorrow, so don't hurry to upload it ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: http://kde.org/announcements/4.0/applications.php ?
<davmor2> Riddell: No I was really after the latest Kubuntu kde4 with several apps open if you get what I mean?
<davmor2> I am going to be setting up a test page for KDE4 but I don't have it installed on anything at the moment.
<Nightrose> davmor2: if you tell me what you need exactly I probably can get you some
<davmor2> Nightrose: Just a KDE4 with several of the current common apps open, like mail, dolphin, dragon some of the plasmoids etc.
<Nightrose> ok
<blueyed> Will there be a depends from a meta package for gtk-qt-engine-kde4? (like kubuntu-desktop depends on gtk-qt-engine)
<Nightrose> davmor2: whatdoyou think of these: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp
<Nightrose> hmm add some spaces in there :P
<Nightrose> davmor2: dragonplyer with a video -> black on screenshot
<Nightrose> and about mail: kontakt is not finished yet
<davmor2> Nightrose: they're perfect thanks :)
<Nightrose> :9 yw
<davmor2> it's just so people new to testing know what the things look like :)
<Nightrose> ughhh davmor2 - let me take the one again that shows the desktop
<Nightrose> there is a rendering problem with the taskbar
<Nightrose> happens sometimes
<davmor2> oh yes
<Nightrose> davmor2: uploaded
<davmor2> Nightrose: Thanks :)
<davmor2> amarok still isn't in KDE4 is it?
<CheGuevara> nop
<smarter> !info amarok2
<smarter> !info amarok2 hardy
<davmor2> ta I need to modify the page :)
<Nightrose> davmor2: amarok 2.0 final not before kde 4.1 because we depend on these libraries
<smarter> there's an alpha in the kde4 ppa at least
<Nightrose> beta probably earlier
<Nightrose> smarter: that isoutdatedbynow
<Nightrose> andwaspre alpha ;-)
<Nightrose> meh *and was pre
<davmor2> Nightrose: it's only so I can modify the Kubuntu test page rather than writing a complete new one
<smarter> space key problems? ;)
<Nightrose> smarter: jep - dunno what is wrong with it today
<xRaich[o]2x> Hi. When starting KDM4 in hardy i looks like it's doesn't recognize any keystrokes.
<xRaich[o]2x> It this a known bug?
<Tonio_> Riddell: contrib day tomorrow, time to add the new oxygen konvi theme :)
<blizzzek> xRaich[o]2x: do you have kdm4 as default?
<xRaich[o]2x> i did
<xRaich[o]2x> now i have kdm3. it works but after loggin in kde4 causes trouble
<blizzzek> you could not log on, since it was not possible to enter any password, right?
<xRaich[o]2x> I kind of looked like the gui was frozen but i could move the mouse
<xRaich[o]2x> the strange thing is that the prompt did't blink
<xRaich[o]2x> And yes that's why i couldn't log in.
<blizzzek> well, it works for me fine.
 * Nightrose nags Tonio_ about ksniffer :P
<blizzzek> actually, i have no idea where the problem could lie
<xRaich[o]2x> blizzzek: what bothers me is that i really lack any information
<xRaich[o]2x> I'd like to post a bug report.
<xRaich[o]2x> But "it's doesn't work" is kinda crap.
<blizzzek> xRaich[o]2x: did you check x server log? although i don't think that the problem lies there
<xRaich[o]2x> I'll give it a try
<xRaich[o]2x> thought about that already
<xRaich[o]2x> hmm weird... it works now, but it took ages to show up
<xRaich[o]2x> But those aliased fonts look mighty nice ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> wtf? It shows up on Alt+F9 ôO
<ScottK2> Someone who cares about KDE4, please see slangasek's latest comments in #ubuntu-motu
<ScottK2> Riddell: ^^^
<blizzzek> ScottK2: that's tricky when you're not in that channel already ;)
<jpatrick> ScottK2: you killed him
<ScottK2> kdepim-kde4 doesn't build.  Do we need it?
<ScottK2> jpatrick: ^^
<jpatrick> ScottK2: +1 for nukeage (for now), it's not yet ready upstream (iirc)
<jpatrick> but..... I'm not the important-decisions-guy
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ^^
<ScottK2> If Riddell wants it back he can reupload it and New it himself.
<jpatrick> aren't we using the kde3 version of pim anyway?
 * Nightrose thought so
<jpatrick> Riddell: wb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61284/
<jpatrick> ok, nixternal is on the case
<nixternal> ya, those can go
<nixternal> neither of them work in the first place
<nixternal> and people are filing bugs on them
<Riddell> yes kill kdepim-kde4
<nixternal> actually, I am checking to make sure kphotoalbum-kde4 won't be released with 4.0.3
<nixternal> we will get 4.0.3 in Hardy correct?
<nixternal> seeing as that is scheduled for next week?
<Riddell> should do
<Riddell> kphotoalbum-kde4 can go
<nixternal> it isn't going to get tagged for 4.0.3?
<nixternal> I was going to say if it did to just leave it
<Riddell> no
<nixternal> ok, let her go
<nixternal> fire in the hole!
<nixternal> hey, if anyone in here is interested in a bit of upstream work with documentation, let me know...it seems I have been dubbed the coordinator and I have some work all ready to be taken on
<ryanakca> Riddell: How many news articles on the front page?
<nixternal> figured I would give you first dibs, however I will be posting a blog to attract new contribs
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe - quite a few people jumped on you after that mail heh?
<nareshov> nixternal: what sort of documentation?
<nixternal> Nightrose: just a bit
<Riddell> ryanakca: however many look good
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, I'll set to 5, we can increase/decrease as we see fit.
<Riddell> nixternal: congratulations
<nixternal> I am covering System Settings & modules, man pages, and kdereview
<nixternal> Riddell: movin' on up..one of these days I might be half as cool as you :p
<Nightrose> haha nixternal - you are already I think
<ryanakca> nixternal: whats to do with man pages?
<nixternal> ryanakca: create them in docbook, which isn't the easiest thing in the world
<nixternal> well it is easy, just a) tedious, and b) kind of ridiculous actually
<nixternal> first time writing a manpage in docbook instead of using those 2 silly manpage scripting things ;p
<ryanakca> oh, ouch, what happened to just directly creating the man page in whatever markup man pages are?
<nareshov> man pages are originally written in SGML right?
<nixternal> nope
<nareshov> oh
<nixternal> i can't remember the name of it for the life of me
<ryanakca> troff
<ryanakca> that it?
 * Jucato thinks so
<nixternal> nroff
<nixternal> and troff
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> ?roff, better? :)
<nareshov> i see a groff too >_>
<nixternal> the build scripts are hit or miss for the docbook and manpages
<nixternal> ya, groff is another one, so Jucato is right.... ?roff
<nareshov> ;p
<Jucato> yay! I'm right! for once...
<ryanakca> lol
 * Jucato hugs nixternal
<nixternal> haha
<ryanakca> ?buntu :P
<nixternal> (.*)buntu
 * ryanakca gets back to websiting
 * nixternal has been doing about 50 watch files
<ryanakca> oooh, got to brush up on your mad regex skills?
<nixternal> (.*) that was it
<nixternal> and every now and then I would have to do
<nixternal> opts=dversionmangle=s/~/-/ \
 * nixternal thinks LP needs:  a) better backbone connection, b) larger and faster server farm, and c) ScottK2 to start supporting it
 * Jucato *cough*open*cough*source*cough*
<ryanakca> nixternal: feel like giving suggestions on the website? (open to anybody else who wants to volunteer)
<nareshov> ryanakca: which website? :)
<Jucato> our website, presumably
<nareshov> :D
 * nareshov opens k.o
<blizzzek> the secret one, presumably
<Jucato> nareshov: it's not uploaded there methinks
<nareshov> ok
<ryanakca> see drupal(.)ryanak(.)ca
<Jucato> why are there eyes in the middle? :P
<ryanakca> Jucato: because it isn't a link :P AKA: Shhh please and thank-you
<Jucato> :P
 * ryanakca doesn't want google indexing it :P
<Jucato> ryanakca: please tell me that's an Oxyen download icon? :)
<nareshov> ryanakca: the "Helping Out" link in the bottom is too small ;/
<nixternal> ryanakca: linkage would be good
<Jucato> ooh seele's glasses!
<nixternal> ahh see it
<nixternal> ryanakca: is that on your home server or a server elsewhere?
<nixternal> it isn't playing nice with konqueror 4 for some reason
<ryanakca> nixternal: home server :)
<nixternal> 30679 nixterna  20   0  130m  41m  24m S 42.9  2.8   0:17.07 konqueror
<ryanakca> ouch
<nixternal> there is something on that page killin' konqi
<ryanakca> hmm... *tries here*
<ryanakca> you running trunk or packages?
<nixternal> NULL errors..guessing you are running a javascript somewhere
<nixternal> ryanakca: both
<ryanakca> Yes, just a wee bit of js :)
<ryanakca> Hmm... works here. Does it work in FF or another browser?
<nixternal> it only happens with konqi 4
<ryanakca> I know that all the images get shifted to the right a bit in Opera
<nixternal> I see a little rounded corner funniness
<Jucato> I see 4 of those :)
<nixternal> the free download arrow is shifted up
<nixternal> the border shadow looks like a solid black line and not a shadow
<ryanakca> Have a screenshot?
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/~rj/site.png
 * nixternal wishes we didn't have to follow the 10 year old rounded corner design that ubuntu.com uses
 * ryanakca shrugs. Next version I guess :)
<nixternal> it just doesn't give me that "hey we are serious here" feel
<nareshov> hmm
<ryanakca> Hmm... the small links aren't underlined for you... are you using KHTML or whatever you tried to get working with konqueror a while back?
<nareshov> apple.com bas rounded corners too ;p
<nareshov> s/bas/has/
<nixternal> yes, but they don't have 1 big rounded corner design, they have a very elegant design
<nixternal> solid background for one
<nareshov> agree
<nixternal> my 2 favorite software sites are:
<nixternal> for beauty: Microsoft.com almost tied with Apple.com
<aos101> The thin blue line at the page edge doesn't go all the way down the page on the support page in Firefox 2.
<nixternal> for simplicity: tough one, but I really like the front page for openSUSE
<nixternal> I helped with the Foresight website, not a big fan of it, but it has a bit more of a professional look honestly
<nareshov> ya, opensuse's is nice
<Jucato> oooh now I know what fdoving looks like!!!
<Jucato> nixternal: biased :P
<nareshov> i like the green ;)
<nixternal> and I know ryanakca that is nothing you can do because people are whispering in your ear :p
<ryanakca> nixternal: :P
<nixternal> those same people whispered in mine when I was doing the ubuntu-chicago website
<Jucato> horse whisperer...
<nixternal> Dog Whisperer! much beter, Cesar rocks!
<Jucato> s/beter/better/
<ryanakca> aos101: methinks thats because of the foreign characters (cyrillic or something of the sort)
<Jucato> hm... gonna make my own distro and call it Hindsight
<ryanakca> aos101: but I will look into it, thanks :)
<nixternal> man, apple.com changed up a bit, I really like it now
<aos101> ryanakca: It's the same in Opera 9.26 if that helps.
<nixternal> I want to do a KDE Edu distro called eduKation :p
<nixternal> or 'eduKateX'
<nareshov> or kedubuntu
<nixternal> lol
<nareshov> ;p
<ryanakca> ubukation :P
<nixternal> no more edubuntu though...well there still is, just not for long
<Jucato> JuKatix
<nixternal> lol
<nareshov> heh
<ryanakca> lol, where's edubuntu going? dead?
 * Jucato boots up his Ubuntu laptop...
<nixternal> heh, the students at IIT guessed who drew the huge 'chiKago' sign on their white board
<Jucato> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<nareshov> IIT?
<nixternal> I tagged their classroom
<nixternal> Illinois Institute of Technology
 * ryanakca loves how running a dist-upgrade on a school computer slows down the network/internet in the /whole/ computer lab
<nareshov> oh
<Jucato> man sometimes I wish my second name were Karlos... and sometimes I want to change it :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> so that JuKato would be a valid name :P
<nixternal> haha
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> http://www.flourishconf.com/flourish2008/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=26
<nixternal> who's coming to see me? :p
<nixternal> my talk is next Saturday at 11:45 Chicago Standard Time
 * Jucato books a ticket
<nixternal> http://www.flourishconf.com/flourish2008/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=53
<nixternal> looking at the schedule, no ?buntu talks
<nixternal> I was going to do a talk on Kubuntu and KDE 4, and they told me KDE only please
<Jucato> lol?
<Jucato> anti-buntu?
<nixternal> big time
<ryanakca> bummer
<Jucato> bum bubum bum
<Jucato> this->breakfast("peanut butter and strawberry jam");
<nixternal> it will eventually blow over
<nixternal> they just got upset with a couple of Canonical employees I guess..they even canceled the Bzr talk...funny thing I just noted, they are having an Svn talk
<ryanakca> heh
<nixternal> I am surprised there is even a Ubuntu Chicago booth
<nixternal> everyone running the booth runs Kubuntu or Xubuntu, but the only CDs they got were Ubuntu :p
<Riddell> nixternal: what did the Canonical employees do to them?
<Riddell> hmm, up against maddog
<nixternal> Mark and Jono issue
<nixternal> last year they asked Mark to talk, but there wasn't enough time, and Mark said he would do it this year
<nixternal> this year they asked and he said he wouldn't be traveling, then he recommended Jono
<nixternal> so then I put them in touch with Jono and guess he stopped responding to their requests
<nixternal> it will blow over, it always does
<Riddell> not unusual for star speakers
<nixternal> the one guy that is running the show get a little overzealous at times
<nixternal> Riddell: exactly
<nixternal> but they have been able to easily get RMS, Maddog, Perens, Mako, Peter Brown, Brian Fitzpatrick, and Ben Collins-Sussman
<nixternal> so they think everyone is like that
<nixternal> I told them you, but they said having on KDE/Kubuntu guy is enough :p
<nixternal> s/on/one
<nixternal> KDE haters...yet they love showing up to my talks and asking about KDE
 * apachelogger is wondering what would happen if one has a KDE talk scheduled and starts talking about Kubuntu
 * ryanakca envisions them muting the mic, running up on stage and dragging the presenter away... Of course, they don't hate KDE/Kubuntu /that/ much :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will let you know :)
 * ryanakca growls at the XHTML validator
<nixternal> nah, you can go into #chiglug on OFTC and ask if anyone dare mute my mic
<apachelogger> well, what happens if one starts talking about GNOME?
 * apachelogger is considering talking @ LinuxTag about GNOME multimedia @ his KDE multimedia talk
<nixternal> apachelogger: then I beat them up!
<nixternal> forget muting a mic
<nixternal> free speech
<nixternal> hahahaha, free beating too :P
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> novell gives free hugs, kubuntu gives free beats
<apachelogger> just fair IMO
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg6fDcWMJgY
<ryanakca> lol :P
<Jucato> hm... konversation oxygen nicklist theme looks good (though a bit too white)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you are sooooo not going to do that with me up on stage :P
 * ryanakca wonders why <hr width="20%" /> is invalid on one line (no, its not under a <p> or anything), but not on another
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-28
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: may I dress up like a leather daddy?
 * apachelogger always wanted to do that
<Nightrose> sure ;-)
<Nightrose> I am fine witht that
<Nightrose> as long as we stick to the topic of kde multimedia ;-)
<Nightrose> (or at least try to)
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger reminds Nightrose that amarok is not part of kdemultimedia
<Nightrose> oO
 * Nightrose wonders i apachelogger drank a captain or two today
<Nightrose> *if
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> just tonic water for me
<apachelogger> but I had to clean up our barkeeper's windows
<Nightrose> Oo
<Jucato> Tonio_: new nicklist theme for konvi available now. Oxygen ones
<nixternal> http://tech.msn.com/news/articlepcw.aspx?cp-documentid=6485783
<nixternal> ^^ that's a cool article...jealous of them kids...smart people
<Jucato> right... now I'll go sulk in a corner...
 * Jucato enters into depression/self-pity/insecurity mode again...
 * Nightrose safes Jucato with some kookies
<Nightrose> saves even
<Jucato> oooh kookies!!
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * n8k99 hands Jucato a glass of Kmilk
<Jucato> milK
<Jucato> lots of laKtose
<uga> Jucato: how about a new konvi4 first =)
<ScottK2> nixternal: When it's worth supporting, absolutely.
<nixternal> had to scroll up to see what exactly you were talking about, and then I remembered LP :p
<nixternal> apachelogger, jpatrick, and any other MOTU member, or future MOTU member, we have a meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Jucato> go go go MOTU!!
 * Jucato proclaims himself to be a master of one multiverse...
<Jucato> I see somerville is now a MOTU :D
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> anyone by chance have a link to a webpage that details the share of the DEs out there?
<nixternal> I have heard the 65% rule for KDE before, but would like to have some backup to it
<kiefer08> can any point me in the direction of a good tutorial/ebook on python GUI using qt4 designer?
<Jucato> hmm iirc Riddell did a very simple talk about that...
<Jucato> kiefer08: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/PyKDE and http://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt and http://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt4 has lots of links
<Serega> morning
<kiefer08> Jucato: cheers (sorry i was talking to teh family :p) I'll be sure to take a look
<Jucato> :D
<Serega> guys, I can't find that wiki page where to add myself as an membership candidate. please point me :)
<Jucato> Serega: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Serega> Jucato: but there is "Wednesday March 19, 2008 at 23:00 UTC"
<Jucato> the date changes, depending on the next meeting. but that's the main "Agenda" page
<Serega> Jucato: very strange. empty candidate list, but couple of days ago there was two entries. maybe I'm too late?
<Jucato> you sure it was for the Kubuntu meeting and the Ubuntu Community Council one?
<Jucato> or perhaps those were old names already
<Jucato> Serega: ah yes. they were done in the last meeting it seems
 * kiefer08 is now playing: Patrik och lillen ft Basshunter - Vifta med händerna [Remix]
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> Serega: Riddell cleaned it up today/yestereday (depending on the timezone :P)
<kiefer08> Can any give me a basic overview of how to print konsole output in a QTextBrowser under qt4?
<Jucato> kiefer08: might want to try asking in #qt
<Jucato> er wait, konsole output? hm...
<kiefer08> lol my thoughts exactly, its a little platform dependant
<Jucato> kiefer08: you can ask stdin later if he's around. iirc he made some small test app that takes a simple bash command and shows it's output... you might be able to get something from there
<kiefer08> oh cheers, i'll keep an eye out :p
<kiefer08> Jucato: thanks for those links earlier, found exactly what i was looking for, if anyone else asks for similar links, i would highly suggest linking them too http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/
<devilsadvocate> i've got a little package management question : I have KDE4.0 installed on hardy from the repositories, but I need QT 4.4, and so I'm compiling it all from svn. Now, how do I remove the KDE4 that i installed from the reopsitories?
<Serega> Riddell: Hi
<stdin> kiefer08: http://stdin.me.uk/code/qcommand.tar.gz have a look
<Jucato> he's alive!!!
<stdin> I actually slept at night and woke up in the day :p
<kiefer08> stdin: Cheers :), perfect timing, i just finished dinner :p
<Jucato> yummy
<Jucato> (I hope)
<kiefer08> Bangers & Mash, cant go wrong :p
<kiefer08> (Yes, Im Aussie :p)
 * Jucato isn't :P
<kiefer08> Hehe 'bangers & mash' = sausages with mashed potato, and usually baked beans, and sometimes cheese
<Jucato> baked beans = flatulence :P
<Jucato> hehe sorry
<kiefer08> haha did you know that the gas produced from baked beans produces no scent? :p
<Jucato> I don't even want to test that theory :)
<kiefer08> Hahaha
<kiefer08> shower time, bbs :p
<Jucato> TMI
<fdoving> am i the only one wtih dbus-daemon segfaults in hardy?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did that shadowed text for the windeco make into hardy?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or is there something more I should have done ?
<kiefer08|Away> Riddell: I read the log for the pyQt lesson you gave, Found it very informing, good job :)
 * Nightrose starts upgrade number two to hardy (desktop this time)
<kiefer08|Away> My lecturer today was talking about how he installed hardy beta on teh weekend today :\
<Tonio_> hi there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey you!
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Jucato> saw my ping about the new Konvi nicklist theme?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can you push a new k-d-s ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep that's on my plans
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: need me to put something in it ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope, everything should already be there, however I'm not sure the gtk2-engines-qtcurve patch should be in there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: gtk2-engines-qtcurve has not been cleared for main inclusion. I was too late.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/revision/163
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so only the shadow text should be implemented
<Tonio_> okay so I have to remove this and go back to qt ?
<Tonio_> and we'll use the standard gtk-qt-engines ?
<_StefanS_> yes. the kde style stays in as it is now.
<_StefanS_> gtk is reverted.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on the other hand, it works pretty correctly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, its okay. Qtcurve for kde was the main thing. So if could just fix that windeco shadow, then we're set.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: working on kds now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I really wonder what we should do with knetworkconf....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is probably the more buggy component in kubuntu actually
<Tonio_> and not little bugs :
<Tonio_> - can break sudo in some cases
<Tonio_> - breaks samba (smb.conf) if installed
<Tonio_> - can't restart network services (like samba) when applying network config
<Tonio_> I tried to debug, bug that's horribly complex perl code.....
<Tonio_> I'm a bit lost on that one
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just uploaded a workarround not to break sudo, that's the most important
<xRaich[o]2x> Hi. I have a bug in KDE4 on Hardy. A lot of actions take ages (starting up, starting apps, opening some dropdown menus). When i start them in Konsole i get the following messages : "Cannot establish the socket connection..." and "Failed to initialize scim". Is this a known problem?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, it needs thrown out and rewriten with the current backends
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does it have to do with samba?
<Serega> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: releasing kubuntu with a network config component that can break the all system is a big, big problem for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: how will that be handled in kde4 ?
<Serega> Riddell: I have prepared the wiki page, but cannot find where to add myself :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just an example, the scripts currently consider you have one lo ip only, which is wrong
<xRaich[o]2x> Ah found the bug in launchpad
<Riddell> Serega: m
<Tonio_> Riddell: so all 127.* entries are trashed, including the 127.0.1.1 one, used by default for our host
<Riddell> Serega: put wiki page at FirstnameLastname and link from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the one breaking sudo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there are so many ones :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: in future releases hopefully we'll have knetworkmanager 0.7 and that should handle most network cases
<Serega> Riddell: I 'm confused by "Wednesday March 19, 2008 at 23:00 UTC"
<Riddell> Serega: that's old.  change it to Saturday 5th 11:00UTC
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, networkmanager 0.7 is supposed to fix all limitations (static ips etc.......)
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: grr, scim.  what happens if you remove scim?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm eventually looking for another tool that would handle static config without bugs....... I hope it's not too late
<Riddell> _StefanS_: tonio is uploading k-d-s, so shadowed text would be in that unless he doesn't like it
<Riddell> but he should remove the gtk changes first
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/netGo?content=14221 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yup I asked him to remove it
<Tonio_> afaik, this tool work, so we could replace the knetworkmanager link with this
<Riddell> kiefer08: glad you liked it.  if you want to give something back, techbase is a bit light on python tutorials http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials#Python
<Tonio_> Riddell: or that one :) http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Static+IP+configurator?content=25666
<Tonio_> static ip configurator, that's all we need
<Tonio_> something simple that doesn't break the system
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks old.  does it work with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the second one does
<Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkconf also is old, really old
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm ready to spend the all day testing this one deeply, so eventually we can replace knetworkconf if that's not too late
<kiefer08> Riddell: Ey Im not half bad at python, i'll sure consider writing something :p
<Tonio_> argh, it's a kommander script :'(
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: Trying right now, purged all scim packages mentioned in bug #206302.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206302 in scim "scim fails to initialize, segfaults, makes kde4 apps take long to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206302
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, cant knetworkconf be fixed?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: really long and complex
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I spent 2 days in the code without finding what to do
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is it c++?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: debuging is complicated, (perl code called within c++) etc.......
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope :)
<_StefanS_> uhm a hybrid thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: in fact all that we need woud be this : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Static+IP+configurator?content=25666
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but written with c++ or python
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: for each interface i reckon..
<kiefer08> Just a warning to everyone, there is a virus (a worm) circulating MSN Messenger, and other IM apps, if someone messages you telling you to goto "ht tp:/ /sk8 erbo y1519.par tyt im ez. inf o" (Spaces there so you dont click on it) or anything similar, dont do it, it will infect you.
<kiefer08> --A little off topic i know :p
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can be written in one day for a coder I suspect....... in terested ?
<Tonio_> interested ?
<Tonio_> just one window allowing to write a static ip, and that's it
<Serega> Riddell: done, please check
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and a dropdown for each interface?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and writing results to /etc/network/interfaces, right?
<Tonio_> and of course parsing /etc/network/interfaces to read the settings
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, and vice versa
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, and invoke-rc.d networking restart is ran after you validate the configuration
<Riddell> kiefer08: probably the most off topic comment we've ever had :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shouldn't be hard to do I suspect
<kiefer08> Riddell: hehe, pays to be aware though :p
<kiefer08> Riddell: that and im sick of people IM'ing me the site because they were stupid enough to visit it
<Riddell> Serega: groovy
<Serega> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can commit to do it
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: That worked.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kwlan does it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you can find the code there, and adapt to work in a simple window
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, will grab it from there
 * Serega half of today's morning was creating cool flying head branding
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the reason we don't use kwlan is that it duplicates with knetworkmanager
<_StefanS_> i know
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but it deals with static ip settings :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: doesnt it need to be converted to a kcm module aswell?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you can, that'd be great, but as long as it feets in knetworkmanager, it's fine to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you agree on rationale ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok then, its supposed to be launched from knm applet?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: making this to work would fix one of our biggest problems
<Tonio_> on my side, I'll prepare a new kds with oxygen theme for konvi
<_StefanS_> right, I will get right on it.
<Riddell> Tonio_: so long as it and knetworkmanager don't fight over who's controlling the network settings
<Tonio_> of course ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: any idea how we would prevent those two apps from fighting the ip ? maybe there is a nm status we could look at
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you mean ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just mean if you set a static ip with the new program, knm needs to know it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but lets see, I will look into it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it will, since of the "networking restart"
<_StefanS_> ok, good
<Tonio_> dbus rocks ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so I have to get your kwincrystalrc file and let gtk-qt with qt that's right ?
<_StefanS_> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell, _StefanS_: kds uploaded with oxygen theme and windeco fixes
<Riddell> awooga
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope you won't hate me anymore now the tango issue has been fixed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: now everything called tango will be on my shit list....
<Riddell> je t'adore un autre fois
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> I've no idea if that makes any grammatical sense :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: dang it, I was sleeping :(
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks!
<viviersf> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> gosh, I'm popular
<Riddell> hi danimo
<Serega> :)
<danimo> Riddell: well, if you put broken network manager packages in the same repo with the Qt 4.4 beta ones without a warning... :)
<danimo> Riddell: what are those good for?
<Riddell> er yes, don't install those
<Riddell> testing network manager 0.7 (which doesn't work)
<danimo> Riddell: yes, but how? Pinning is a pain in the ass and it has to be done beforehand
<Riddell> don't run dist-upgrade
<danimo> Riddell: erm, too late :}
<danimo> Riddell: I'll simply disable your packages, remove knm/nm and reinstall it
<Riddell> yep
<viviersf> Riddell: is kdepim enterprise gonna go into ubuntu hardy ?
<Riddell> viviersf: nothing planned, we have 3.5.9 currently (which includes most of what enterprise had)
<viviersf> Riddell: ah ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I was thinking about that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: your code can even be an extension of knetworkmanager (a big patch)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: wouldn't that be easier ?
<Riddell> network manager knows to stop if a static ip is set in /etc/networks/interfaces
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about that since releasing an app with tarball would require revuing, MIR accepted and so on
<Tonio_> Riddell: pushing the code in knm tarball is easier
 * Tonio_ notices that a lot of kde3 apps are now going kde4, sounds great ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will integrate into knm, I already made some additions to the current version through Helmut schaa that maintains it in suse land
<Tonio_> means lots of packages to do in the future
<_StefanS_> I know the dialogs..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ask for help or tests when ready, I'll be very happy to help
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure I will write you a mail if you arent here
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll have to go tomorrow till sunday, but will be back on sunday afternoon
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll stay connected toonight also
<_StefanS_> right, I will come up with something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you rock ;)
<_StefanS_> I hope ;)
<Nightrose> wohooo second upgrade to hardy done
<Nightrose> no problems
<Riddell> awooga
<CheGuevara> hmmm anyone else's usplash is gone
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: mine vanished on gutsy
<CheGuevara> mine's gone on hardy
<CheGuevara> its there for the kernel stage
<CheGuevara> but then drops to text
<jpatrick> exactly the same here for gutsy...
<CheGuevara> was there a usplash update for u recentely?
<jpatrick> no fresh install and it didn't come up
<CheGuevara> oh
<gribelu> hey umm.. i think i broke my kde4 with Riddell's qt4.4 packages :} . How do i force the removal of a package even if that breaks lots of stuff? I can't downgrade qt unless i somehow remove libqtcore4
<gribelu> nm i think i got it
<gribelu> yup.. all fixed..
<gribelu> so i guess qt4.4 wasn't supposed to be installed in a normal hardy?
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> (mostly)
<gribelu> hmm
<gribelu> i tried to run konsole after installing qt4.4 and it complained that it couldn't find libQtSvg.so.4
<gribelu> and indeed it was missing
<Tm_T> I'm now in our SummerCode final
<Tm_T> last one doing his presentation
<gribelu> then when i tried to remove 4.4 dpkg complained that libqt4-gui_4.3.4 was trying to overwrite /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so , which is also in package libqtcore4
<Tm_T> Riddell: so stand by, new's coming hopefully in few moments
<Tm_T> news even
<Riddell> gribelu: libqt4-gui: /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so.4
 * Riddell holds breath
<Tm_T> Riddell: don't turn blue, even if it's our colour
<CheGuevara> haha
<gribelu> Riddell:  in this file? http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-gui_4.4.0~beta1-1ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<gribelu> i don't have it in there
<Tm_T> I had several hardware failures during last days so my presentation was a tad bit raw
<Riddell> gribelu: oh, it's in the new libqt4-svg: /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so.4
<Tm_T> voting is coming, so ->
<gribelu> oh.. there might be some dependency problem then. libqt4-svg didn't get installed automagically
<gribelu> yay.. it works
<Nightrose> hmmm ok - I take back that "no problem" for my second hardy install - I can't shut down properly - I just get a black screen and a beautiful white cursor on it after klicking shut down...
 * Nightrose will investigate
<Nightrose> (note: I had problems with this in gutsy already so it is probably not a problem with the upgrade - it just shows worse now)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: working on ksniffer again
<Nightrose> :) cool
<Tonio_> ouch........
<Tonio_> does "sudo konqueror" work for you people ? I get a X connection error, that worked before
<jussio1> kdesudo konqueror works for me...
<Tonio_> jussio1: with sudo not kdesudo :)
<jussio1> Tonio_: but yes, it works fine here to, although arent you not supposed to use sudo with graphical apps?
<Tonio_> jussio1: not supposed to but if it doens't work anymore, that's a regression :)
<jussio1> Tonio_: well it does work here, albeit with some random errors
<Tonio_> okay so that's my config broken......
<jussio1> yeps, I guess so
<jjesse> yay for planes with maintenance issues
<jjesse> this is wierd firefox is scrolling and i can't stop it
<jjesse> till it gets to the bottom of the page
<rom> hi
<rom> how to install ksynaptic in kubuntu hardy (for touchpad)?
<rom> it was in default repositories in gutsy...
<Riddell> rom: -> #kubuntu
<rom> I asked
<rom> but no answer :(
<jjesse> is Qt a captial Q and then a capital T or just capital Q lower case t
<Nightrose> jjesse: if you mean the toolkit it is Qt
<Nightrose> QT is QuickTime
<jjesse> Nightrose: yes i ment the toolkit
<jjesse> thanks
<Riddell> now quite important given Qt's QT phonon backend
<jjesse> i was in barnes and noble the other day and found Ubuntu for Dummies
<jjesse> now you know something is popular when there is a dummies book
<Tonio_> Nightrose: ksniffer 0.3.2 works for me without starting as root
<Tonio_> Nightrose: the starting as root is required by debian patch, so I wonder if that's really needed
<jjesse> !info kde4 hardy
<Nightrose> Tonio_: and you can capture packets without problems?
<jpatrick> jjesse: !info is broken
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> kde 4.0.2 correct?
<jjesse> for hardy
<Tonio_> Nightrose: yep
<jpatrick> should be
<Tonio_> Nightrose: maybe that's just specific fix with 0.3.2
<Tonio_> Nightrose: fancy testing the package ?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Nightrose: gimme a minute to build :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: no prob - I will try to fix my kdm issue in the mean time ;-)
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: build started, if you confirm it works for you, I'll upload
<Tonio_> Nightrose: http://toniox.org/temp
<Nightrose> Tonio_: ok downloading and testing
<Tonio_> Nightrose: super :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that doesn't explain the kdesudo problem with this, but as long as it works :)
<Nightrose> right
<Tonio_> Nightrose: the fact it doesn't work with kdesudo is a very specific case, I haven't eard of another app not working with it, so....
<Tonio_> Nightrose: don't test.......... I'm stupid
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<Nightrose> what happened?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I tested in a sudo -s enabled shell
<Tonio_> so user was still "tonio" but with UID root....
<Nightrose> ahhh ok
<jjesse> hrmm when i adjust the size of the panel, the size of the clock doesn't adjust
<Nightrose> jjesse: same here -
<jjesse> which causes problems if i set the size to tiny
<Nightrose> jep - for me it shows the rest of the clock at the top of the screen then
<Tonio_> Nightrose: it works with kdesu, at least
<Nightrose> but with small it works
<Nightrose> Tonio_: so I can test? ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib ksniffer
<Tonio_> Nightrose: yep, you can :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that didn'ty work last time right ?
<Tonio_> so only kdesudo seems to cause an issue this time
<Nightrose> well starting with kdesu worked but I got an error when I wanted to capture packets
<Riddell> Nightrose: did you do your upgrades in German?
<Nightrose> anyway - I will try
<Nightrose> Riddell: nope - only english systems here
<jjesse> Riddell: official names of 8.04 are Kubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04 Remix?
<Jucato> (maybe Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix?)
<jjesse> and kde 3 is kde 3.5.9 correct?
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> good morning jjesse!
<Riddell> jjesse: Kubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix)
<jjesse> can anyone guess what i'm doing?
<Riddell> jjesse: kde 3 is kde 3.5.9, correct
<jpatrick> jjesse: book? :D
<jjesse> jpatrick: yes my editor is a slave driver
<Riddell> jjesse: kde 4 will be kde 4.0.3
<jjesse> and so is Riddell :)
 * apachelogger is quite annoyed by forsight linux' installer
 * jjesse is quite annoyed by united airlines
<apachelogger> oh, right, it craped out when writing the bootloader
 * apachelogger has a broken grub
<apachelogger> nomnom
<Nightrose> Tonio_: doesn't capture anything for me still :( - started with "kdesu ksniffer"
<jjesse> nixternal: what's the weather in chi town today?
<Tm_T> Riddell: no luck, they had to discard something so it was me
 * Nightrose hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Riddell: buut I'll do it anyway
<Nightrose> \o/
<Riddell> Tm_T: :(
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that's kdesudo
<Tonio_> Nightrose: try /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that's the original kdesu
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> wohoooo
<Nightrose> worksforme
<Tonio_> Nightrose: in fact it looks like the kprocess exits immediately, that causes the processExited signal to be emmited
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I just patched for some debug code to see what happens
<Nightrose> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: what except KProcess::detach can cause a program to detach ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ksniffer detaches itself, but there is no "detach" info in the code....
<Riddell> KUniqueApplication will detach
<Tonio_> Nightrose: give me the money !!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> that's now fixed issue :)
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> lots of chance since my debugging code fixes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: fancy testing ?
 * Tonio_ is probably the worst coder ever, but a very lucky one :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: can you grab http://toniox.org/temp and test please ?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Tonio_: she probably broke her X completly now
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ;)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> nope I did not
<Nightrose> Tonio_: will test in a sec
<Tonio_> oki
<Nightrose> apachelogger: works better now - thx :P
<Nightrose> not perfect yet though
<jjesse> i'm sometimes amazed at what i see people wearing when i'm in the airport
<Tonio_> Nightrose: re-tested and confirmed it works
<Tonio_> Nightrose: the issue was that the sniff process is started without "notifyonexit" statement
<Tonio_> Nightrose: but the processexited is checked
<Nightrose> ah I see
<Tonio_> Nightrose: for some reason, that code error works when started as it should, but fails when the application is started inside a kprocess
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that, don't ask me why.......
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jjesse> when i finsih an install of 8.04 in ubiquity i can't remember if there is then a prompt for a reboot which actually reboots your machine
<Tonio_> Nightrose: but this is clearly a bug in the code
<jjesse> can someone confirm or deny that?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: you are awesome :P
<Nightrose> worksforme
<Tonio_> Nightrose: another issue : the "jumping forever" icon
<Nightrose> ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: looks like the same issue happens somewhere in the code, and the kdesudo kprocess doesn't know the app is started..... I'm trying to fix out that one
<Nightrose> ok
<Tonio_> Nightrose: when started fro mwithin the kmenu, the ksniffer icon jumps forever
<Nightrose> hmm doesn't for me
<Nightrose> kde 3 or 4?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I'm not awasome, I had some chance, that'll all :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Tonio_> Nightrose: hum nope, the jumping icon is a kdesudo bugs back with latest version.....; damn :'(
<Tonio_> well that's not a big bug
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I'll contact upstream with the patch for ksniffer
<Tonio_> Nightrose: and will upload in a few minutes
<jjesse> wow so i use simply a lot in the book
<Nightrose> Tonio_: great - thx :)
<xRaich[o]2x> I'm porting asoundconf to qt4 where can I get pyuic4?
<ScottK> xRaich[o]2x: Look at python-kde4.  I think it's there, but I'm not sure.
<yuriy> !info pyqt4-dev-tools
<jpatrick> yuriy: !info == broken
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> well anyway xRaich[o]2x ^
<xRaich[o]2x> got it thanks ^^
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: I prefer to load the .ui files at runtime rather than compile them with pyuic4
<nareshov> hey, are we going to have Qt4 version of KMail in hardy release?
<smarter> nareshov: kdepim will be part of kde 4.1, so hardy+1 at least
<nareshov> oh ;[
<nixternal> oi oi
<CheGuevara> hey nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<CheGuevara> not too bad
<CheGuevara> you?
<ScottK2> I'm trying to troubleshoot why my Knetworkmanager can't restart after an upgrae.  It fails on Mar 28 13:43:46 KTS-D430 NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_wireless_user_key_done(): nm_dbus_get_user_key_for_network_cb(): dbus returned an error.   (org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.GetKeyError) org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.GetKeyError
<ScottK2> The gnome applet asks me for the key, but the KDE one just fails.
<awen_> ScottK2: have you restarted since the upgrade?
<ScottK2> This was just a package update for network-manager, but a distro upgrade
<ScottK2> I can replicate it by doing sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<Riddell> ScottK2: you may be better off asking an upstream (e.g. wstephenson)
<ScottK2> Riddell: OK.  Where would be the best place to look?
<awen_> ScottK2: my netmorkmanager crashed on the last update (don't usually do that), and only a restart helped... so seems it is a general issue
<ScottK2> awen_: Look in your syslog and see if you get the same error
<Riddell> ScottK2: #kde-devel ?
<awen_> ScottK2: it's a one-timer for me... it starts fine and reconnects after a reinstall now
<ScottK> asac made me install the Gnome network manager applet (it at least asked me for the password) to troubleshoot.  It just looked so wrong.
<ScottK> awen_: OK.  Thanks
<awen_> ScottK: np
<nixternal> hrmm, I have seen others saying the same thing about KNetworkMangler and the recent update crash..I didn't see it, is it because I am not using WPA/WEP?
<ScottK> nixternal: That'd make sense as mine failed getting a key.
<nixternal> I think that is what everyone else was complaining of too
<awen_> ScottK: it seems to be network-manager that has been updated, not knetworkmanager ... does it work to downgrade?
<CheGuevara> it wasn't a major release no reason knetworkmanager should be updated?
<CheGuevara> as in api hasnt changed
<Riddell> apachelogger: how's kdebinding's going?  I've a 4.0.3 tar of it if you want
<nixternal> Riddell: already?
 * nixternal checks ktown
<ScottK> awen_: No IIRC (for my problem).  I don't have time to check it right now.
<ScottK> CheGuevara: This isn't a new problem now, just the first time I've paid attention to it.
<Riddell> nixternal: coming fast these KDE releases.  I don't think there's extragear yet
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> ya, no extragear yet
<awen_> ScottK: okay... then i'm less worried
<nixternal> I added watchfiles to all of the extragear packages, so I just have to uscan and go now
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: How do I do that?
<Riddell> nixternal: won't work if they're not on the ftp site
 * awen_ was connected to a wpa network yesterday
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> forgot we have access prior to them being on ftp
<ScottK2> awen_: I can connect to wpa if I manually initiate it.  It's the automatic reconnects that fail.
<ScottK2> This laptop is on WPA as we speak.
<Riddell> from PyQt4 import uic
<Riddell> self.mainWindow = QWidget() uic.loadUi(APPDIR + "/" + "system-config-printer.ui", self.mainWindow)
<nixternal> ya, it tells me I can't enter 4.0.3 when just using ftp://
<Riddell> xRaich[o]2x: like that (but with newline in the middle)
<awen_> ScottK2: mine connected to the wpa network automatically
<ScottK2> Hmmmm
<Riddell> nixternal: although if http://wire.dattitu.de/archives/2008/03/28/weekly-KDE-4.1-snapshot-4.0.67,-KDE-4.0.3-testers-wanted.html is true Dirk is breaking the keep hidden rule
<ScottK2> awen_: Will you have access to this network again?
<Riddell> nixternal: 18:30 < toma> Riddell: i hope this evening, but likely tomorrow
<nixternal> rock on!
<awen_> ScottK2: yes... probably on sunday evening
<nixternal> ya, I just seen the testers email/blog post
<xRaich[o]2x> Riddell: Thx ^^
<nixternal> hrmm, I do the dialog implementation a tad bit differently than that for pyqt4
<ScottK2> awen_: Would you do a network-manager reinstall and capture the syslog for me?
<Riddell> nixternal: < toma> Riddell: i've not seen any major changes, so prbably only language updates
<awen_> ScottK2: you mean while connected to the wpa-network?
<ScottK2> awen_: Yes
<ScottK2> awen_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<awen_> ScottK2: yep... i'll try to remember testing it
<ScottK2> awen_: Thanks
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163/ <- that is the way I have been doing my PyQt4 dialogs/widgets/whatever
<Riddell> nixternal: but that requires the pyuic compiler?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> you don't have to run pyuic4 on on the .ui files that way anymore (thanks to mhb for telling me about that months back)
<Riddell> interesting (although I still prefer my way :)
<nixternal> your way works, that's all that matters :)
<nareshov> Hi, I'm trying to build amarok2 from svn and it complains "Please set the following variables:
<nareshov> TAGLIB_INCLUDES
<nareshov> "
<nareshov> what packages do I need to install?
<yuriy> i had that problem too last time i tried, couldn't figure it out
<nareshov> ;[
<Riddell> taglib I'd guess (but not really the right channel)
<Riddell> probably the new taglib that isn't packaged yet
<CheGuevara> Now GTK-KDE4 become KCModule. It means integration into Systemsettings
<CheGuevara> w00t
<nareshov> nice
<awen_> has anybody successfully tried to run hardy within qemu?
 * ryanakca has fun debugging js
<nixternal> nareshov: kdesupport/taglib
<nixternal> nareshov: you also need to build out qt-copy from trunk
<nareshov> on it
<nixternal> actually, just build out kdesupport too instead of using our packages for trunk building
 * fdoving notes that icecc is very very usefull if you have multiple not too slow machines around. Saves me hours of compiletime.
<Riddell> icecream rocks
<fdoving> very much.
<fdoving> after using the KDAB build-farm in berlin i'm addicted.
<fdoving> it was amazing.
<nixternal> I have yet to get mine configured correctly
<fdoving> configure?
<nixternal> well, s/configured/figured out :)
<fdoving> install it, start the scheduler on one machine and it just works.
<nixternal> for instance, if I do 'make -j3 install' typically on my kde4 build box, how would I build it using icecc?
<jjesse> i like rocky road ice cream the best
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> oh you were talking about a different kind
<jjesse> mouse tracks?
<nixternal> I am hungry
 * ryanakca wonders if his dad has gotten rid of my stash of P1s/P2s... if not, it might be interesting setting up a build farm with those :)
<jjesse> just ate lunch in o'hare but i'm still hungry as well
<Riddell> export PATH=/usr/lib/icecc/bin/:$PATH; make CC=icecc -j6
<Riddell> nixternal: that should do it
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> nixternal: you need to start the scheduler first on fdoving says
<fdoving> nixternal: i have symlinked ~/bin/gcc, ~/bin/g++ to /usr/bin/icecc - with ~/bin comming before the others.
<Riddell> http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream
<nixternal> then all I do is install icecc on every computer I want to do some building?
<fdoving> nixternal: yep.
<nixternal> w00t
 * nixternal tries it
<ryanakca> Riddell: probably better suited for #icecc, but d'you know if icecc works on multiple architectures? (I have a amd64... wonder if it could build for an i386)
<fdoving> nixternal: as i only ever build on my laptop i have the scheduler on that, and install the icecc package (no configure) on all other machines.
<yuriy> how does it find th machines? all on the same subnet?
<fdoving> yep.
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, see "Cross-Compiling using icecream" http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream
<fdoving> broadcast or something.
<fdoving> so firewalls can be an issue, it's all on http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream as riddell says.
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<ryanakca> hmm... no #icecc or #icecream channel :(
<fdoving> try #suse :)
<jjesse> how about #rockyroad ?
<jjesse> or #moosetracks ?
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> #pralinesandcreme :P
<jjesse> ignore me i got like 3 hours of sleep and have been in an airport since 7am
<jjesse> actually 6aqm
<jjesse> i noticed i can now lock my kde4 hardy session
<jjesse> yay team
<jjesse> its kdesudo correct not kdesu for accessing applications with root rights?
<smarter> jjesse: /usr/bin/kdesu is a link to /usr/bin/kdesudo
<smarter> the "real" kdesu is in /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib if kdesudo is installed
<jjesse> smarter: thanks thats what i thought jus wanted to douple check
<jjesse> wow i deleted a large secion of the book chpt and i don't remember what it was
<jjesse> bummer
<jpatrick> no notes?
<smarter> no ctrl+Z? (:
<apachelogger> Riddell: now that I repaired my system .... I might have it finished tomorrow, I just need to make sure all files are installed
<nixternal> w00t, icecream is rocking
<nixternal> when you use it on an amd64 machine, then it will only utilize the other amd64 machines in the network right? because my 64bit boxes are sharing the load, but they aren't hitting my lonely 32bit lappy
<Riddell> and yet people still use distcc
<Riddell> nixternal: you probably need to set them up for crossbuilding
<nixternal> don't use the --build-native?
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/icecc.png
<nixternal> go baby go!
<nixternal> found a new job for 3 other desktops I have lying around now
<nixternal> in 5 minutes, KOffice from trunk/ is over 30% complete
<nixternal> now that is fast
<Serega> :)
 * Serega looks at own additional Core2Duo laptop...
<jpatrick> nixternal: MasTequila?
<Riddell> nixternal: mine better :) http://static.flickr.com/89/251145611_6d73da1cee.jpg?v=0
<nixternal> ya baby
<nixternal> oh come on now, that is from akademy cheater :p
 * nareshov takes note: "use less-mem hungry browsers like konq. while compiling C++ code"
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: looking at the stuff now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just found out that kwlan and knetworkmanager cant co-exist, so it capped my wireless :(
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's why we don't install this hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yup, I just found out the hard way hehe.. well I'm just going to grab the code from it and embed it into knm as we talked about
<smarter> Riddell: I've made a completely new patch to disable kded modules like medianotifier: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdelibs.debdiff
<smarter> it is now much easier to "blacklist" other modules
<smarter> I tested it and it works perfectly
 * ryanakca wonders if you could use icecc for building packages
<xRaich[o]2x> ok, asoundconf-gtk is ported to KDE4 ^^
<Riddell> nixternal: extragear tars are there
<Riddell> should you wish to package them
<jpatrick> pgquiles_: ##fix_your_connectino
<jpatrick> connection*
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, just got the email in packagers
<ryanakca> btw, feel free to poke me if ever there are backports to do :)
<ryanakca> Ummm... does setting your contact address in LP to your @kubuntu one affect the alias?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> it creates a loop
<ryanakca> jpatrick: kk, thanks :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I had it before, took ages to get it working again
<ryanakca> :)
<awen_> ScottK2: got the userconfig unicode problem sorted out :)
<ScottK2> awen_: Cool.
<awen_> ... after installing kubuntu in french in a virtual machine ;)
<ScottK2> awen_: I should have some more displayconfig stuff tomorrow.
<ScottK2> awen_: Why don't you package your fix and then link me the .dsc.  I'll grab it, add my stuff, and upload tomorrow.
<awen_> ScottK2: I could do that... but don't you just want a patch; it's a 2-line fix :)
<ScottK2> awen_: No.  I want to just have to do dget and then dch.
<ScottK2> That way you get in debian/changelog again too.
<ScottK2> Credit where credit is due.
<awen_> ScottK2: I'll prepare the package and throw you a link then
<ScottK2> awen_: Thanks.
<awen_> is tab-completion when using sudo disabled as default in hardy? .. the newly installed beta doesn't give any options when I start the line with "sudo ap" and click tab
<smarter> awen_: same here with bash, use zsh ;)
<ScottK2> Isn't there a bash_completion package
<ScottK2> IIRC it used to be seeded and it's not.
<jpatrick> someone was ops do: /mode +b *!*@150.128.40.40!##fix_your_connection
<awen_> smarter: i could do that ;)
<awen_> but shouldn't the tab-completion be avaible as standard in any case
<smarter> there's a bash-completion package which doesn't seem to be installed by default
<smarter> but zsh completion is better anyway :p
<jpatrick> zsh > *
<awen_> smarter: but we use bash as default...
<smarter> sudo nano /e/x/xo[tab] -> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpatrick> awen_: I thought they changed it to zsh in hardy...
<smarter> really?
<smarter> that would be awesome
<jpatrick> that's what I read in #u-devel
<smarter> zsh is so great
<awen_> jpatrick: how do i check which im in?
<jpatrick> awen_: echo $SHELL
<smarter> awen_: echo $SHELL
<awen_> they match ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: SNAP!
<awen_> jpatrick: it's /bin/bash ...
<jpatrick> awen_: sudo apt-get install zsh
<awen_> jpatrick: at least in konsole
<uga> Jucato: pong0rs
 * awen_ is right now thinking about the defaults... they are not right, at least not now
<jpatrick> awen_: save this as ~/.zshrc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61424/plain/
<jpatrick> awen_: and type: "zsh" in konsole
<awen_> jpatrick: who are we to poke to get bash_completion as default in hardy (no extra packages installed)?
<smarter> chsh to select the default shell
<jpatrick> awen_: cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel I think
 * smarter uses this zsh conf: http://www.ctaf.free.fr/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=ctafconf
<awen_> jpatrick: i'll try
<smarter> 'night everyone
<ryanakca> hmm... he has a messed up connection
<blueyed> Is something being done about pm-utils integration? and e.g. calling the (fixed) shutdown dialog when the power button gets pressed?
<awen_> blueyed: are you talking kde4 now?
<blueyed> awen_: yes.
<awen_> blueyed: then I wont interfere atm :)
<awen_> ScottK2: this is for you http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu9.debdiff :)
<awen_> ScottK2: it has been tested both on my own laptop with en_US locale ... and on my virtual machine with fr_FR
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ping, can you ban/forward pgquiles_ to ##pleasefixyourconnection or something if he starts again?
<ryanakca> s/you/you please/g
<Jucato> seems to have stabilized... poor paul :)
<ryanakca> :{
<ryanakca> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-29
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, how did you get icecc working? I have all the required ports open on the daemon and scheduler hosts, but the scheduler only recognizes the daemon on localhost, and not on the 2nd daemon host...
<nixternal> ryanakca: I just installed icecc on all of my machines...did nothing else really
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm... odd. ok, thanks.
 * ryanakca guesses it's his firewall...
<ScottK2> awen_: Thanks
<ScottK2> Do you have a good test case that demonstrates the bug that I can use to check if I've fixed it andresj?
<ScottK2> We're discussing bug 208556
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208556 in qt4-x11 "qdbuscpp2xml uses moc-qt3 instead of moc-qt4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208556
<andresj> ScottK2: I have my own application, but I think that to be sure I would use the one in http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2007/03/msg00143.html
 * ScottK2 looks
<andresj> instead of that, qdbuscpp2xml returns <!DOCTYPE node PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Object Introspection 1.0//EN" "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/introspect.dtd">\n<node>\n</node>
<andresj> (with the \n replaced with newlines)
<ScottK2> Right.
<ScottK2> nixternal: You around?
<andresj> never mind... qdbuscpp2xml does that one correctly.
<andresj> let me find another test case.
<ScottK2> OK.
<andresj> mm... apparently the only reason why it didn't work is because I was using KUrl as the type of an argument of a slot.
<ScottK2> So does that make it a lower priority in your opinion then?
<andresj> i think that then, maybe that's not the problem... because KUrl has existed since KDE 3...
<andresj> might be that im just using the wrong type.
<andresj> I'll ask about that in #kde and #kde-devel
<ScottK2> Good luck.
<andresj> :D thanks for your help, though :D
<nixternal> ScottK2: what's up?
<ScottK2> nixternal: I was looking for someone who could help andresj out, but he got headed in the right direction.  What do you think about the patch discussed in http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2007/03/msg00143.html
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> that is for Qt 4.2
<nixternal> has it been addressed upstream at all?
<nixternal> ie. the 4.3 release that we have or the 4.4 release coming up soon
<ScottK2> Dunno.
<ScottK2> I'm pretty qt stupid, which is why I screamed for help.
<andresj> by the way, I think the problem _was_ that I used KUrl instead of QString in my interface, so while I think that using moc-qt3 instead of moc-qt4 might still cause problems, its not as grave as I thought (it works good in most cases I have tried)
<ScottK2> Yes, but if it's a reasonable fix and it helps, we should see about doing it.
<nixternal> I just ran his test with 4.3 and it produces exactly what he pasted in the report
<ScottK2> Sounds like it's valid then.
<ScottK2> Does the fix look right to you?
<nixternal> oh man, that was fixed last year
<nixternal> the report isn't valid anymore, the test.cpp works as it should
<nixternal> and I don't have /usr/share/qt4/bin prefixed in PATH either
<ScottK2> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK2> Mark it fix released then please.
<ScottK2> nixternal: Thanks for looking at it.
<nixternal> who should mark it as fixed?
<ScottK2> I don't care.
 * ScottK2 was talking to nixternal, but whoever.
<nixternal> what am I supposed to mark as fixed?
<ScottK2>  bug 208556
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208556 in qt4-x11 "qdbuscpp2xml uses moc-qt3 instead of moc-qt4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208556
<nixternal> hrmm
 * ScottK2 digs back into kde-guidance.
<ScottK2> It may be crusty, but at least it's python.
<nixternal> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2006-12-16 19:09 /usr/bin/moc -> /etc/alternatives/moc
<nixternal> ie. moc is an /etc/alternative
 * ScottK2 can do Python.
<ScottK2> Ah.
<nixternal> so it is going to use whichever version of qt4 is active
<nixternal> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2008-02-28 23:02 /etc/alternatives/moc -> /usr/bin/moc-qt3
<nixternal> ooh, it is set to moc-qt3
<nixternal> interesting
<ScottK2> Have fun.
<nixternal> damn you!
<nixternal> I guess that would be a packaging bug?
<nixternal> it isn't a qt bug
<nixternal> ScottK2: easy fix, just add and update-alternatives line to the qt4-dev-tools.postinst
<nixternal> or libqt4-dev.postinst rather
<nixternal> hrmm, actually it is already there
<nixternal> priority level is 40, to low
<nixternal> and even running the test with moc-qt4 it still works
<nixternal> Riddell: when you wake up and get around, check out bug #208556 - it is a valid bug I guess because libqt4-dev.postinst isn't installing at a priority high enough to become the default...though i am not sure how you want to handle this...bug/no-bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208556 in qt4-x11 "qdbuscpp2xml uses moc-qt3 instead of moc-qt4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208556
<nixternal> I guess we could temporarily patch it to do /moc-qt4 instead of relying on the postinst for alternatives priority
<nixternal> actually, that probably makes the most sense
<nixternal> ScottK2: ^^
<nixternal> as qdbuscpp2xml is a qt4 only app
<ScottK2> Yep.  that makes sense.
<nixternal> I will leave that up to Riddell though, Qt4 is his baby
<nixternal> actually
<nixternal> patches/05_append_qt4_target.diff:+QMAKE_MOC        = \$\$QT_BUILD_TREE/bin/moc-qt4
<nixternal> it is already patched
 * nixternal runs strace
 * ScottK2 goes to bed.
<ScottK2> Good night.
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> andresj: ahh, you are here
<nixternal> andresj: that has been fixed for ever a year, there is a patch in the package called 03_launch_moc-qt4.diff that s/\/moc/\/moc-qt4
<nixternal> ahh, you figured out the problem already :)
<nixternal> ScottK2: FYI, that patch has been in the Qt4 package since the beginning of June 2007.
<andresj> :D but it's not applied to the ubuntu package yet...
<andresj> I did apt-src install qt4-x11, and checked the source code for that particular file, and it still says "/moc" instead of "/moc-qt4"
<andresj> oh never mind... the patches are not applied yet... :( now is when its showed that I know nothing about Debian packaging :D
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> you will learn young jedi :)
<andresj> xD
<nixternal> the patches get applied during the build process
<andresj> I see.
<nixternal> man, I was confused for the first 10 minutes of looking at that bug
<nixternal> I followed the test.cpp from the debian report, and it worked as it should
<andresj> well I wrote a comment explaining my ignorance in the bug page :D
<nixternal> good that you caught it though..I just never realized you were the same person at first who filed the bug until I went to your wiki page :)
<andresj> hahaha, well your nickname has nothing to do with your name either (as far as I can tell :D)
<nixternal> not yet it doesn't...if they let me change my name legally then I will be good :)
<Artemis_Fowl> AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST in (K)ubuntu GRUB's config is necessary for what?
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: updating the kernel
<Artemis_Fowl> jpatrick: could you explain some more? are they absolutely necessary?
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: yes, when you install a new kernel, it automagically places and removes the necessary entries from the list
<Artemis_Fowl> jpatrick: and what happens if those lines are deleted? won't the kernels update?
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: hmm, good question
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: it probably goes about crying and trying to restore them
<Artemis_Fowl> jpatrick: so if you delete them, is this a big problem or of minor importance?
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: don't think it's recommended..
<Artemis_Fowl> jpatrick:hmm
<seaLne> Artemis_Fowl: it means when you install a new kernel it won't automatically be used
<seaLne> Artemis_Fowl: are you just wondering what it is for or are you trying to do something specific with kernels?
<Artemis_Fowl> one min
<Artemis_Fowl> seaLne: actually because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor/+bug/196756
<Artemis_Fowl> seaLne: I develop KGRUBEditor
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196756 in kgrubeditor "kgrubeditor doesn't recognize AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST entries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seaLne> ah, well for debian based distributions i'd say it was very important not to break the AUTOMAGIC section
<Artemis_Fowl> seaLne: actually the AUTOMAGIC section is a GRUB misuse
<seaLne> as most people expect it to work
<seaLne> Artemis_Fowl: quite possibly
<seaLne> but its the way kernels have been handled in debian for a long time
<Artemis_Fowl> and moreover a pain in the neck for developers :)
<seaLne> when a debian kernel is installed it looks for the AUTOMAGIC section so it can add the new kernel details in the correct place
<Artemis_Fowl> seaLne: as I can see the AUTOMAGIC sections is something like this:
<Artemis_Fowl> ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Artemis_Fowl> ## some comments
<Artemis_Fowl> ## some more comments
<Artemis_Fowl> # an option
<Artemis_Fowl>  
<Artemis_Fowl> ## some comments
<Artemis_Fowl> ## etc etc etc
<Artemis_Fowl> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Artemis_Fowl>  
<Artemis_Fowl> title Debian
<Artemis_Fowl> kernal dummy_kernel
<Artemis_Fowl>  
<Artemis_Fowl> title and so on
<Artemis_Fowl> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Artemis_Fowl> right?
<Hobbsee> dude, pastebin?
<seaLne> yep
<Artemis_Fowl> seaLne: does any other distro 'misuse' GRUB's comments in a similar manner from your experience?
<Artemis_Fowl> seaLne: for Debian-based I think I can patch this
<seaLne> i haven't really used any non debian based distros in years
<jpatrick> debian/rules
<Artemis_Fowl> i think opensuse has a similar system. i'll check it out
 * jpatrick says "yay"
<jpatrick> alpine just decided to delete all my @kubuntu mail
<\sh> whatever alpine is ;)
<jpatrick> freely licensed version of pine
<fdoving> good thing you have backups then :)
<jpatrick> err, no, imap
<\sh> jpatrick: this is really bad then :)
<fdoving> kubuntu mail can't be that important anyway :)
<jpatrick> \sh: I suppose so, been meaning to clear it all out anyway
<Hobbsee> fdoving: or is all archived
<fdoving> yep.
<seaLne> even the large quantities of spam to @kubuntu ? :)
<jpatrick> canonical must set up an anti-spam filter
<seaLne> thats up to the user imho
 * \sh just got one or two spam mails in the last month from @ubuntu mail
<seaLne> i get spam to the 4 addresses on my gpg key usually one after the other in the order on the key :-/
 * Hobbsee gets lots of spam from @ubuntu.com
<fdoving> i get alot too.
 * jpatrick gets about 7 daily
 * \sh never used the @ubuntu.com mail address in public...afaik..
<fdoving> not sure which address, but it comes from fiordland.ubuntu.com usually.
<jpatrick> I blame all the package list
<jpatrick> -s*
<seaLne> i blame the spammers
<\sh> well, more bad is when they send out spam with your personal email address as sender...and no one is checking the SPF records :( so I get many "return to sender" mails from anyone else...
<\sh> the internet is broken by design, imho ;)
<fdoving> no doubt about it.
<fdoving> wasn't designed to do what it currently is doing.
<\sh> well, it was designed to resists an a-bomb...but I think humans are much worse then the a-bomb
<seaLne> yeah as usual the users are the problem
<\sh> yeah osi layer 8 bug
<\sh> the problem is sitting in front of the keyboard and screen
<\sh> it's one bug we will never solve
<jpatrick> awen_: hey, how did the bash thing go?
<awen_> jpatrick: the conclusion was, that it wasn't removed by accident... but they considered to include the bash_completion package on the cd, but without ubuntu-standard depending on it
<awen_> jpatrick: so i would suppose that we should do the same on the kubuntu cd's ?
<jpatrick> awen_: probably /me still thinks zsh > *
<fdoving> i think i'm getting old. i start hating changes, policykit, apparmor, bash_completion etc. don't like them.
<\sh> awen_: hmmm? "they" removed bash_completion from the -standard seed?
<awen_> jpatrick: and zsh has the equivalent of bash_completion?
<jpatrick> awen_: built-in and maintained by upstream
<awen_> \sh: yes... it had been unmaintained upstream for some time, that was why
<jpatrick> awen_: did you try out the .zshrc I gave?
<\sh> hmm...so why we don't compile our own stuff for bash? I mean, not overbloated but good completion defaults
<awen_> jpatrick: no not yet... i'm just going to boot up my virtual machine and test zsh
<jpatrick> awen_: cool
<awen_> \sh: there was some talk about, that someone was going to ressurrect it in some way (nothing really clear)
<awen_> \sh: i was mostly pointed at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/26/%23ubuntu-devel.html <--- look at 14:24 and forward
<\sh> awen_: ah yes..I remember
<awen_> the il8n is a little to complete... all the languages is also written in the default locale when you want to change it; so changing to a language that you don't know and it is getting a bit hard changing back
<awen_> jpatrick: zsh gives me a lot of warnings regarding the .zshrc when starting, like "command not found ^M"
<jpatrick> awen_: can you pastebin them?
<awen-hardy-test> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61451/
<awen_> jpatrick: there ^^
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> those should be the key bindings for all the functions
<Hobbsee> awen_: remove the ^M's then, and don't use notepad/etc to edit them
<jpatrick> awen_: do you have a prompt at least?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: yay for working OSD in Konversation :)   thx a lot
<jpatrick> awen_: if so try: apt-<tab> and tell me what you think
<awen_> jpatrick: yes... nothing written that indicates that it is a prompt, but it works
<zorglu_>  q. before i found a channel with the ubuntu people which take care about all the server/mirror to store the .deb of ubuntu. i dont remember the name tho... anybody got suggestion?
<jpatrick> zorglu_: #ubuntu-motu?
<awen_> jpatrick: i think it needs to read the .zshrc correctly... things jump around on the screen
<awen_> Hobbsee: I can't find them... they are empty lines, and deleting/restoring the empty lines in nano doesn't help
<jpatrick> awen_: hmm
<zorglu_> jpatrick: well no, it was more about the storage, not that much the building of the .deb :) but yep #ubuntu-motu may know, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> awen_: what editor are you looking in?
<awen_> Hobbsee: nano atm
<Hobbsee> ahh
<awen_> "wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61424/plain/" as .zshrc and it still complains
 * awen_ is back in 20 minutes
<jpatrick> awen_: copy and paste from Konqueror, might be a pastebin thing..
 * Hobbsee looks at it for interesting bits
<Hobbsee> # Follow GNU LS_COLORS for completion menus
<Hobbsee> what's that do?
<Hobbsee> do bad symlinks show up as red with that?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: makes ls pretty
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: like what?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: @ for links, and stuff like "music/" for folders
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: just save as .zshrc and see ;)
<smarter> ls -F does the @ and / things
<smarter> zstyle ':completion:*' list-colors "${(s.:.)LS_COLORS}" add colors to the zsh completion
<smarter> jpatrick: do you know how to force zsh to complete some files?
<smarter> it doesn't want to complete .pro files(qmake project)
<jpatrick> smarter: hmm, howso?
<Hobbsee> ...zcalc...*drool*
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: things I like most are lines 222 to 239
<smarter> jpatrick: when I do touch a.pro && ls a[tab] I don't see the .pro file
<Hobbsee> enolines
<jpatrick> smarter: because the file doesn't exist to it yet probably..
<smarter> nevermind I found why ;)
<Hobbsee> *grin*
<Hobbsee> tetris!
<smarter> I had that in my config file: fignore=(.o .c~ .pro)
 * Hobbsee drools
<Hobbsee> insert files looks nice, too!
<Hobbsee> bah.  mine already does that.
<Hobbsee> prediction looks nice, though
<jpatrick> it's so good it's evil
<Hobbsee> too bad if some command came up that i didn't want though :P
<awen_> jpatrick: that worked better :) ... seems the plain mode is broken
<jpatrick> awen_: that explains it :)
<nosrednaekim> QTCurve is awesome....
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ah yes, they look neat
<nosrednaekim> hardy is awesome for that matter
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: :)
<awen_> jpatrick: now i just need to know how to change the default shell ;)
<Hobbsee> awen_: chsh
<smarter> awen_: chsh
<awen_> ahh... almost to easy, thanks :)
<jpatrick> is it my turn? awen_ chsh
<jpatrick> awen_: you just do: chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh
 * Hobbsee grumbles
<Hobbsee> stuff like 'ls' doesn't work now.
<Hobbsee> unless i use 'ls<space><backspace>
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> alias ls="ls -F --color=always"
 * awen_ thinks it still misses some very important functions regarding ssh/scp
<jpatrick> awen_: yeah, you may want to remove the line with _myhosts=( ${${${${(f)"$(<$HOME/.ssh/known_hosts)"}:#[0-9]*}%%\ *}%%,*} ) and the one below it
<awen_> jpatrick: not better... it doesn't seem to pick up hosts from ssh_config :(
<jpatrick> hmm, never used that before..
<Hobbsee> you have tried gnome-do, ahven't you?
<Hobbsee> or katapult, if it supports it
<awen_> jpatrick: it's nice... especially if you have different usernames, you want it to pick up the alias/hostnames in ssh_config
 * jpatrick goes off for a bit... hardy upgrade
<jpatrick> awen_: will check it out later
<awen_> jpatrick: okay... but in general, nice :)
 * awen_ wonders who Hobbsee was questioning...
 * jpatrick thinks... you :)
<Hobbsee> whoever.
 * awen_ haven't tried gnome-do
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm jealous of that... but haven't tried it yet myself... is it in Gutsy?
 * Jucato was hoping Katapult would have grown by now...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've got a backport of it, but i think it's old
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol!! the printer config system tray behaves a lot like Windows system tray notifications :)
<Jucato> or is that generally true of GNOME?
 * Hobbsee hasn't noticed it
 * Hobbsee doesnt' have such a thing - might have disabled it
<Jucato> it just popped first to tell me that the printer is ready to be used, then 2nd to tell me that I'm low on ink
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heh
<Jucato> with a yellow balloon/popup with a close button at the upper right corner :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: them is what you call "features" :P
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: people complained about how that worked.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: so they added the bubble
<Jucato> heh but the bubble (with the close button) is soooo XP! :)
<Hobbsee> that was the point
<Jucato> (sorry, first time GNOME user in a long time :P)
<Hobbsee> people were thinking that the printers hadn't been recognised, as they hadn't been told about it.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the notification thing is not what I'm having smiling about :)
 * nosrednaekim thinks of Suse which has a really annoying "First time hardware" wizard....
<Jucato> it's just that it has that close button at the corner :D
<Jucato> and the bubble is yellow and the button is almost red... :)
<Jucato> anyway, I'm looking forward to Kubuntu's own printer config :D
 * Jucato is not touching Hardy until the release. wants to be surprised :D
<nosrednaekim> uhhh oh.....I better get crackin then ^_^
<Jucato> heh I'm not the one you should be worrying about :P
 * nosrednaekim thinks of the vampire users and agrees
<Jucato> hm.. I just noticed that their Add/Remove Programs doesn't ask for the password until it's time to install... like KPackage...
<nosrednaekim> packageKit...
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> soon
<nosrednaekim> whooops... I mean "PolicyKit"
<nosrednaekim> thats what allows them to do that
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> soon too :)
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> ha.... so I get this "crappy" intel celeron laptop and it ends up being faster than my X2 one
<xRaich[o]2x> Hmm i ported asoundconf-gtk to qt4. How do i get it out to the real world?
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: awesome... probably make a launchpad project for ir
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: There is one for asoundconf-ui now i want to make a qt4 branch
<Jucato> or qt-apps.org. but LP has more goodies
<xRaich[o]2x> Looks a bit confused at the addbranch form
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: did you rewrite any of the backend?
<nosrednaekim> becuase if so, you probably don't want to branch it
<xRaich[o]2x> Nope it's just a new frontend
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: in that case, yeah, branch it.  Its really simple
 * xRaich[o]2x wants to make a branch asoundconf-qt4
<xRaich[o]2x> ok i don't really get the stuff with the ssh key
<xRaich[o]2x> branch is created
<nosrednaekim> now you can just push to that branch, or you can switch your local copy to using that branch. let me look up the command for that
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: i read that i need to register an ssh key first. how do i do that?
<xRaich[o]2x> and how do i create that key
 * xRaich[o]2x feels stupid ^^
<nosrednaekim> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nosrednaekim> hrm... I think there is a tutorial up on Launchpad
<TheInfinity> xRaich[o]2x, i also felt stupid about this, i didnt get 5-bugs-a-day running in osx
<xRaich[o]2x> TheInfinity: Never really had a need to do this before ^^
<TheInfinity> and linux does not run well native, so i often reinstall it for tests -> moep.
<xRaich[o]2x> ok got an ssh key ^^
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: edit your launchpad profile and add it
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: been there done that ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: is there a structure i need to have inside that branch?
<xRaich[o]2x> or is it enough to just put the files into it?
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: structure? no, but i'dkeep it as close to trunk as possible
<nosrednaekim> woah... Hardy doesn't use ksplash?
<awen_> nosrednaekim: mine does (kde3) ... and iirc my vm with a new beta-install did too
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: whoops. just found out that someone already ported it. Well, i consider it an excercise in python ^^
 * awen_ didn't rrc
<awen_> nosrednaekim: yes seems that ksplash has been disabled in hardy
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: :)
<xRaich[o]2x> at least i finally learned how to handle regex ^^
<smarter> Riddell: ping
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, have you managed to use icecc with kdesvn-build yet?
<ryanakca> methinks he'll have to write some documentation for it once he gets it figured out...
<davmor2> anyone is the new menu system in KDE4 still called Kmenu or is it actually called plasma now ?
<smarter> it's kickoff
<davmor2> thanks just doing updates to the testing page :)
<Nightrose> hmm something is screwed here - when right clicking on a file in dolphin it opens the file and the menu - can someone reproduce this? (hardy and kde 4)
<seaLne> jpatrick: Bug #208801
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208801 in kdebase "encrypted volumes aren't decrypted if the password is a space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208801
<seaLne> presumably some lack of escaping
 * seaLne really needs to get a usb hub so he dosen't have to keep swapping between pendrives
<smarter> Riddell: ping
<jpatrick> seaLne: hmmm
<ScottK2> nixternal: What'd you conclude about the but we were discussing last night?
<seaLne> jpatrick: i'll have a look at it while i'm trying to get raw devices working
<jpatrick> seaLne: really must get to grips with c++/qt this year
<seaLne> where did the luks stuff come from?
<jpatrick> seaLne: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113629
<ubotu> KDE bug 113629 in media "Complete LUKS support (especially mounting)" [Wishlist,New]
<nixternal> ScottK2: our Qt4 is fixed...he made a booboo in the code that caused the problem
<jpatrick> seaLne: the author is on LP, I'll subscribe him to the bug
<ScottK2> nixternal: Cool.  Thanks.
<seaLne> jpatrick: so is it currently an old version of the patch in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> seaLne: no, the update was uploaded
<seaLne> k
<jpatrick> bug #186841
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186841 in kdebase "[hardy] Please merge latest version of kio media LUKS support" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186841
<Artemis_Fowl> kdelibs for KDE4 are appropriately packaged?
<Artemis_Fowl> I think I miss some header files
<Artemis_Fowl> I indeed miss some files.....
<Kryczek> Hi!
<Kryczek> Can anybody please help me understand my kio_http problem?
<Kryczek> nothing relying on HTTP in KDE works anymore: Konqueror, Kopete (for the MSN protocol but not AIM/ICQ/GTalk at least), KWeather, etc
<Kryczek> and it does so since an upgrade yesterday
<Kryczek> I'm running Kubuntu 8, but I upgraded to 8 because I had exactly the same problem in 7
<Kryczek> it worked for a few days, and yesterday i noticed an upgrade for KDE packages, and now it doesnt work anymore
<ScottK2> Kryczek: It's not a global problem as I've been using Konqueror today without issue on a fully updated Hardy system.
<ScottK2> Kryczek: Try creating a new user and see if it has the same problem.  Support is in #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1.
<Kryczek> ScottK2: i'm in them already ;/
<Kryczek> but I thought developers would know best how to understand such a problem
<ScottK2> OK.  Well there are developers in those channels too.
<ScottK2> I gave you a suggestion, but I don't think you're facing a development related issue.
<Kryczek> i know, i'm a developer myself
<Kryczek> but i was right to come ask here: it works with another user indeed :D
<smarter> Kryczek: maybe you have something wrong in your ~/.kde
<Kryczek> i was just looking at my .kde/share/config/kio_httprc
<Kryczek> and the only difference was lines about cache settings missing in my ~/.kde whereas present in the other user's ~/.kde
<Kryczek> so I unchecked "use cache" in Konqueror's Settings panel
<Kryczek> curiously it added those lines in the kio_httprc
<Kryczek> and now it works o_O
<Kryczek> ScottK2: smarter: thanks a lot :)
<smarter> Kryczek: if it's a reproducible issue, consider reporting the bug
<Kryczek> sure.. but do i need to create an account on launchpad again? i always forget the password :(
<smarter> launchpad can mail you your password if you forgot it iirc
<seaLne> how do i tell kded stuff via dcop?
<fdoving> what do you want to tell it?
<smarter> dcop kded [tab]
<fdoving> or use kdcop to browse
<seaLne> ta
<seaLne> hmm ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<fdoving> it is kde3, right?
<seaLne> yeah, hmm stupid ssh
<fdoving> ah, then you need to fix the environment.
<seezer> seaLne: try `export DISPLAY=:0.0` or something
<nareshov> Is it okay to delete the build dir ( I compiled KDE4 from trunk) ?
<fdoving> nareshov: yes, if you don'
<fdoving> t plan to recompile it soon it's safe after you've ran 'make install'
<fdoving> seezer: DCOPSERVER is also needed iirc.
<nareshov> ok
<seezer> fdoving: i only correct the display - worked for years :) but perhaps that differs from setup to setup.
<fdoving> you won't get access to the correct DCOP server that way.
<seezer> if multiple dcop servers are running?
<seezer> in general that worked for me (connecting to 'desktops') running one X11 and one single KDE session
<seaLne> bah this is confusing having 3 different pendrives plugged in
<Kryczek> smarter: reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/208872  :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208872 in kdelibs "Missing lines in kio_httprc break all HTTP support in KDE" [Undecided,New]
<fdoving> bbl.
<ryanakca> aaah... 55.4% CPU for xorg... hmm...
<seaLne> is mounting things via konq/d3lphin done via hal?
<ryanakca> Did we want a "Press room" view like u.c or did we want an "Archive" / posts per month (like on a blog) item?
<T0m4rn0ld> hellos, i need some help i guess ..  i really want to extend konqueror but im a total newb and i think i will need a bit of help. i compiled kde4 from svn and it works. but understanding the konqueror code seems quite hard .. what should i read or do?
<seaLne> you might be better asking in #kde-devel
<T0m4rn0ld> ok
<T0m4rn0ld> thank you
<NamShub> "extend konqueror"?
<T0m4rn0ld> yes, like firefox plugins
<T0m4rn0ld> mostly web stuff
 * smarter would like a "full fullscreen"(firefox extension)-like for Konqueror (:
<NamShub> what do you want to do exactly?
<smarter> fullscreen without buttons tabs, scrollbars or anything, very useful on small devices
<NamShub> smarter: it works here
<NamShub> ctrl+m, then F11
<smarter> NamShub: you still have the buttons, the tabs and and the scrollbars
<NamShub> thats right i still see the scrollbar
<NamShub> sorry
<fdoving> smarter: you can atleast hide the statusbar with ViewT0_ShowStatusBar=false in the profile-rc.
<T0m4rn0ld> i just wanna port some FF extentions i am used to
<fdoving> not sure how one can hide the scrollbar.
<T0m4rn0ld> like "How´d I get here" or "Reload/Stop"
<smarter> fdoving: thanks for the tip
<smarter> T0m4rn0ld: Reload/Stop?
<T0m4rn0ld> Reload and Stop in one button
<T0m4rn0ld> like Safari
<smarter> Konqueror in Kubuntu already do it
<fdoving> doesn't konqueror in kde3 have that in kubuntu?
<smarter> yes (:
<T0m4rn0ld> not the kde4 one tho
<T0m4rn0ld> i tried the newest beta
<smarter> yes, konq3
<NamShub> konq4 got 2 buttons
<smarter> you might want to look at debian/patches/kubuntu_84_konqueror_stop_reload_button.diff in the kdebase package sources
<smarter> shouldn't be too hard to port to kde4
<NamShub> T0m4rn0ld: if you want to help with a greasemonkey-like extensions though, you are more than welcome to look at svn playground/utils/khtml_userscript
<NamShub> its at proof-of-concept stage right now
<NamShub> it works, but theres no security models and its not GM-compatible
<Tonio_> Nightrose: osd in konversation is not from me :)
<T0m4rn0ld> NamShub: cool
<T0m4rn0ld> GM is very powerfull
<NamShub> well it is GM-compatible, but theres no re-implementation of the various GM_* functions, and theres no cross-site XHR support
<NamShub> basically, it means it only executes js script right now :P\
<T0m4rn0ld> that is a start :)
<T0m4rn0ld> but my problem seems to be that i am not really a C++ and QT coder .. is there a good indepth tutorial/book for QT/KDE4 somewhere
<T0m4rn0ld> i dont wanna annoy people in IRC all day :P
<T0m4rn0ld> i can code in C
<smarter> T0m4rn0ld: Qt: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Prentice-Source-Software-Development/dp/0132354160/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206820398&sr=8-1
<smarter> with introduction to C++ to C or Java coders
<Tonio_> ho you mean for konversation in kde4 ? then yes, that's me :)
<smarter> konversation has been ported to kde4?
<T0m4rn0ld> smarter: thank you
<allee> Tonio_: hi, in my ppa there digikam 0.9.2-2ubuntu1(~ppa1)  without --enable-debug=full.  Would be nice if it find it's way into hardy.
<Tonio_> allee: oki :)
<Tonio_> allee: will do taht tomorrow
<allee> Tonio_: thx
<paddy-2k> hi is there a bug in the 8.04 kde4 remix alternative cd installer?
<jussi01> paddy-2k: probably lots of them... what exactly are you talking about?
<paddy-2k> lol. i just tried to install it in Virtualbox and has been sitting on 34% of installing the base system for the past 15 mins
<paddy-2k> where could I submit a bug? is it launch pad?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ryanakca> jpatrick: ping, would you be interested in testing links on the testsite?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: hey
<jpatrick> ryanakca: same place?
<ryanakca> Yep
<jpatrick> pm?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I see you went to the Debian channel in the end
<apachelogger> yeah, just to keep track how often I get named a foulish ubuntu dude :P
<jpatrick> nixternal: 49? I'm going at about 23...
<jpatrick> apachelogger: "ubuntu = debian + more bugs" to them
<apachelogger> I really like a good attitude
<apachelogger> talking about that
<apachelogger> kubuntu = amarok + more bugs
<apachelogger> I am still not certain I repaired all issues caused by the luks patch
<_StefanS_> evenig
<_StefanS_> oh my gt5 is just freaking amazing..
<jpatrick> interesting quit message..
<jpatrick> and hi robotgeek
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick
<robotgeek> jpatrick: long time :)
<jpatrick> robotgeek: I was thinking the same thing :)
<robotgeek> i need to get on the kde4 development bandwagon :)
 * robotgeek needs to quit being so lazy!
<Nightrose> Tonio_: ;-) yea I ment the Konversation OSD in KDE 4
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-30
<jjesse> in hardy if i have installed the kde3 version, i can install kubuntu-kde4-desktop to have the kde4
<jjesse> yeah that's it
<ScottK2> They say so.
<ryanakca> Anybody know if there's somewhere that I can link to from the website that has a bunch of Kubuntu reviews?
<ScottK2> Two more kde-guidance bugs fixes uploaded ....
<nixternal> rock on
<ScottK2> There's no way I'd be doing this if I hadn't gotten core.  Maybe it was a mistake to apply.
<nixternal> hehe, thanks for the heads up, then I will never apply :p
<ScottK> All I can say now is I'm really glad for bulletrproof X.
<bdgraue> hello, the kftpgrabber freezes after a short time, while trying to copy a folder in kosole it give a huge amount of    QObject: 32 timers now exist for object QObject::unnamed
<txwikinger> Does KDE4 have already language support?
<smarter> txwikinger: yes
<smarter> txwikinger: kde-l10n-* packages in kubuntu
<txwikinger> can I somehow start an app from commandline with a different language?
<smarter> txwikinger: KDE_LANG=fr_FR app
<smarter> at least in kde3
<txwikinger> ah KDE_LANG :)
<txwikinger> I will try that
<txwikinger> thanks smarter
<smarter> you also have an entry "switch application language"(or something like that) in the help menu
<txwikinger> well.. I just want to test a certain app
<txwikinger> I should not need to change the whole desktop for that
<smarter> this entry is only for one app
<txwikinger> cool it worked
<txwikinger> thanks
<smarter> Riddell: ping
<ryanakca> Anybody know of a page the website can link to with a bunch of user reviews on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: a google search for "user  reviews of kubuntu" :P
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: than in that case we need to get some more or a place to unify them, because from what I see: a) they're all blog entries reviewing us, b) they're far and few in between (a couple for 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04 and three for 7.10. licencing, etc? Do I link to a list of individual blogs, file sharing sites, etc?)...
<ryanakca> s/etc\?/etc/g
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: I don't see why you couldn't link to blogs... and I can search a lot down for you if you would like
<ryanakca> Hmm... imho, it just doesn't look as professional, not having it all under one site... but, it's that or take off the link to reviews... Go for it if you want :)
<ryanakca> methinks we'll have to make a thread on kubuntuforums.org when the release comes around, to get people's opinions and reviews all in one page.
<nosrednaekim> alright
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: here is a pretty decent list! http://www.google.com/custom?domains=www.tuxmachines.org&q=kubuntu&sitesearch=www.tuxmachines.org&sa=Google+Search&client=pub-6816844301275330&forid=1&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&safe=active&cof=GALT%3A%23008000%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3BVLC%3A663399%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3A336699%3BALC%3A0000FF%3BLC%3A0000FF%3BT%3A000000%3BGFNT%3A0000FF%3BGIMP%3A0000FF%3BFORID%3A1&hl=en
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: ah, tuxmachines.org , they have more than one review, thanks ;D
 * ryanakca hates how when you search for "kubuntu" in google, they ask "did you mean /ubuntu/?"
<nosrednaekim> mostly links to other reviews though,so you might not want to link JUST to the google redirect
<nosrednaekim> heh.,.. yes, very annoying
<Riddell> smarter: pong
<smarter> hey Riddell
<smarter> I've made a new patch to prevent the medianotifier popup in kde4
<smarter> it's more clean
<smarter> and you can easily add other modules to blacklist
<smarter> http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kdelibs.debdiff
<smarter> by default, it prevent loading of medianotifier, mediamanager, kmilod and kwrited
<Riddell> groovy
<smarter> with this patch enabled, we can drop kubuntu_9924_kde4_no_medianotifier.diff from kdebase
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> looks good
<smarter> I was wondering, does the medianotifier daemon popup too if you use a kde app on Gnome/XFCE/whatever?
<Riddell> smarter: that I'm not sure
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I have one question
<gladtr> Hi
<gladtr> i need help
<gladtr>  I m have trouble after upgrade hardy with booting my kubuntu
<gladtr> its switch initramfs  - minimal  boot
<gladtr> what is this? any ideas?
<gladtr>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/finish ...
<awen-> gladtr: you should try asking for help in #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<jjesse> afternoon everyone:)
<jjesse> ok need a question answered: is upgrading from 7.10 KDE3 to KDE 4 supported?  if not how do i upgrade my kde 3 7.10 box -> kde4 8.04?
<jjesse> would i first have to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 via the upgrade manager and then install kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<jjesse> Riddell: can you help with above?  upgrade form 7.10 to 8.04 kde3 only supported?
<smarter> weird
<smarter> by default, qtconfig-qt4 use the "Sans Serif" fonts, and looks ugly, if I change it to "DejaVu Sans" it is as good as Qt3, but Qt3 use "Sans Serif", so I assume it's DejaVu Sans
<Riddell> jjesse: upgade from 7.10 is for kde 3 only
<Riddell> jjesse: then you can install kubuntu-kde4-desktop (which should appear in Add/Remove Programmes soon)
<jjesse> Riddell: ok so in the section "upgrading Kubuntu" i need to phrase it so people understand
<_StefanS_> evening
<Riddell> jjesse: an upgrade will get you the newest kde 3.  if you want kde 4 that's a separate matter
<jjesse> evening _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've got the ui done, and need to attach functions to save, and load in it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: working on that now
<jjesse> Riddell:  i understand.... so should i remove the whole section "upgrading" from the book that talks about upgrading from previous version to new version
<jjesse> Riddell: and if i have 7.10 w/ kde4 packages installed will it upgrade correctlY?
<smarter> Does someone know why Qt4 use some ugly font for Sans Serif instead of DejaVu Sans?
<Riddell> jjesse: well you should say it'll upgrade kde 3.  if you have kde 4 packages installed it'll upgrade those too
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks
<smarter> apparently Qt4 use Nimbus Sans L instead of DejaVu Sans for Sans Serif
<smarter> can anyone confirm?
<jjesse> intersting in 8.04 (with Samba installed) i click on it under System settings and System Settings crashes... anyone else have this problem?
<smarter> does anyone know what is the system-wide configuration file for Qt4?
<smarter> (font bug reported: https://bugse.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/209358 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209358 in qt4-x11 "fonts in Qt4 look ugly because it uses Nimbus Sans L instead of Deja Vu Sans for Sans-Serif" [Undecided,New]
<smarter> *https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/209358
<Riddell> smarter: see if there's any recent changes to fontconfig?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know how to get an extra .ui file included in an existing src package? I'm having trouble getting the .h file generated using uic
<Riddell> _StefanS_: KDE 3?
<smarter> Riddell: I've always had this problem with Qt4 apps
<Riddell> smarter: it's not something I've seen
<Riddell> smarter: ArneGoetje is the dude who knows about fonts
<smarter> does he usually idles in this channel?
<Riddell> #u-d
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kde3 yep
<Riddell> _StefanS_: add it to Makefile.am and run make -f admin/Makefile.cvs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll try that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm only got a nearly empty Makefile.common
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well does it compile the .ui file?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope.. it complains during the end where it needs to do a .moc file from the .h (which is done from the .ui)
<_StefanS_> odd
<_StefanS_> ah maybe I found something..
<jjesse> in kde4 8.04 why doesn't system settings show up in the search bar of the application launcher when i search for system, system settings or settings?
<jjesse> ?
<Riddell> jjesse: bug?
<Riddell> it's in computer
<jjesse> Riddell: i know it is in computer and also in favorites
<Riddell> i guess th search is only for applications
<Riddell> 6tmj
<Riddell> y;.
<jjesse> ?
<jjesse> only for things in applications
<Riddell> 876u
<jjesse> sorry don't understand what you are typing
<smarter> Riddell: you have exactly the same font in qtconfig-qt3 and qtconfig-qt4 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there a way to ignore the reverse-patches section when doing debuild ? (I'm changing the source, so thats why it cant reverse them)
<smarter> _StefanS_: -nc ?
<Riddell> debuild -nc
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well I need to clean the project since i want some of the files regenerated
<Riddell> make clean
<smarter> _StefanS_: do "debian/rules clean" first
<_StefanS_> smarter: it makes the same reverse-patches error.. but i guess issuing a debuild -nc after it, will be just as good
<Riddell> cats >:(
<jjesse> oh wow... my dog just farted something nasty
<jjesse> gagh
<_StefanS_> Riddell: actually it seems like the errors appears when it copies the stuff into obj-486, do you know where this happens?
<awen_> ScottK: around?
<awen_> ScottK: have been trying to reinstall knetworkmanager / network-manager while connected to a WPA network... it disconnected, but choosing the network again, and it connects as it should; and no errors is thrown to the syslog
<smarter> What is the system-wide configuration file for Qt4?
<fdoving> smarter: like /etc/qt3/qtrc or similar?
<smarter> yes, but for qt4
<awen_> ScottK: and you made an error on the last upload of kde-guidance... you based it on the wrong *ubuntu8 diff.gz so you "destroyed" the changes regarding suspend+brightness buttons again
<awen_> ScottK: you should be able to reinsert it using this debdiff: http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu8.debdiff (you probably wan't to change the version and mingle with the changelog, but it should apply)... or tell me if I should prepare a new debdiff where the patch/changes are reinserted?
<awen_> ScottK: it doesn't seem that anything of yours are missing... but you might want to check it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its compiling now, seems that something was b0rked in the obj-486. Adding the patches prior to issuing the first debuild..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: makes it work.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Monthly archive (similar to a blog, which is similar to what u.c is going for), or Press Room like u.c?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: technically saied we don't have a press room
<apachelogger> since we don
<apachelogger> 't have press releases
<ryanakca> apachelogger: lol, ok.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: so I'm guessing your vote is for the monthly archive?
 * jpatrick goes to bed, g'night
<ryanakca> night jpatrick
<apachelogger> yeah, something like that :)
<apachelogger> nini jpatrick
<jjesse> good night jpatrick
<jpatrick> ryanakca: have a break from the great work on the site and remember: http://ryanakca.youaremighty.com/
<ryanakca> jpatrick: lol, ty :)
<jjesse> quick question will Juk install the codecs automatically if you don'tt have them?
<awen_> ScottK: ended up re-patching the current kde-guidance myself: http://awen.dk/packages/gpmhelper/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu10.debdiff ... this is based on the version currently in the archive (so as long as none of yours is missing, this should make things right again) :)
<awen_> g'night people
<awen_> ScottK: just ping me tomorrow if you have any questions regarding the kde-guidance
<nixternal> Riddell: you wouldn't by chance have a copy of the high def version of the intro video Aaron played at the beginning of his KDE 4 release party keynote?
<nixternal> I am trying to find some updated material so I can complete my presentation for this week
<Riddell> nixternal: no, you'd need to ask aaron
<nixternal> he must be afk this weekend
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-23
<nixternal> hehm howdy jjesse :)
<nixternal> our docs aren't all that shabby now :)
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<jjesse> just saw your email, eating late dinner so i'll work on it more
<nixternal> ya, just finish up what you are working on, the oher guy is doing some updating, and we should be about ready to push a package for translations
<jjesse> coolio
<seele> anyone having problems with plasma on 4.2.1? it seems to be running pretty poorly
<shtylman> seele: on the contrary...for me very smooth :/
<seele> hum.. wtf then
<seele> this is running like total crap
<josh-l> anyone figure out a fix for firefox tabs using kde4 sytle?
<agateau> anyone having troubles with NetworkManager in Jaunty?
<davidbarth> agateau: what kind of problems?
<agateau> davidbarth: it can't connect to my wifi access point
<agateau> i can connect manually and with wicd, so i guess it's a NM issue
<agateau> happens on two machines, with different wifi chipsets
<Lure> agateau: only with WPA-Enterprise
<Lure> agateau: and hidden neworks
<agateau> nothing like that here... wep (due to some old hardware), visible network
<Lure> agateau: does knetworkmanager or nm-applet work? for me, it is only plasma-widget that is broken
<agateau> Lure: I haven't tried knetworkmanager but nm-applet does not work
<Lure> agateau: then it is n-m / driver communication probably - you want to talk with asac
<agateau> Lure: ok, heading for #ubuntu-devel then :)
<Lure> agateau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager might help to collect appropriate debugs
<Riddell> hola
<agateau> Lure... seems my wifi problems were highly related to me not selecting the correct key format... :)
<agateau> Lure: mmm... not so good, I can connect with nm-applet, but not with the kde plasmoid
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested latest k3b upload ? fixed most of the issues for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been able to burn isos both dvd and cd...
<Riddell> Tonio_: let me try
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Riddell> Tonio_: still gets stuck on Writing Lead Out
<bothorsen> Riddell: I'm still working on the Qt4-X11 bug (#261380). The author of the patch has Qt packages built at https://launchpad.net/~gagern/+archive/ppa
<bothorsen> Riddell: The only reason (I think) not to ship the patch would be if the Qt packages on the disk grow too much with the patch. Otherwise I see no reason not to do it, and it does indeed give some value for debugging
<Riddell> bothorsen: if it's in a PPA you can download the packages and compare sizes?
<bothorsen> Riddell: Yes, but after comparing, I would not really know if it would be acceptable
<bothorsen> Riddell: The patch itself looks good to me
<Riddell> bothorsen: well what's the difference?
 * bothorsen downloads again :)
 * Riddell away for upgrade testing
<bothorsen> Riddell: Looks like the packages don't really grow, actually
<bothorsen> Riddell: libqtcore4 went from 1,458kB to 1,462 kB. Much less than I had feared
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm testing Kubuntu this afternoon anything I should be looking out for in particular?
<bothorsen> Riddell: I assume the size of the dbg packages isn't really important?
<davmor2> agateau: did you get the nepomuk issue resolved (was it you looking at it)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Three days to beta! | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the count down!
<JontheEchidna> Yep!
<Riddell> davmor2: we turned nepomuk off, if you open it in system settings it should prompt you to install the working but non-free backend
<Riddell> bothorsen: that sounds good, dbg package size not really important
<Riddell> bothorsen: so remind me again what this patch does which is different from qt's normal debug setup?
<davmor2> Riddell: Right I'll take a look at that after then :)
<Riddell> davmor2: check if the plasmoids on the desktop start up properly I guess
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes no probs if you think of anything else just ping me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: about k3b, works well for me.... that's strange....
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you playing with a dvd-rw or +rw ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: +rw says here
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was testing with a -rw
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ask other people to test...
<bothorsen> Riddell: The patch removes the strip from the build, so the library has more debug info and you can singlestep into the package code and get better backtraces
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploading another svn snap for k3b... lots of commits those days...
<ScottK> Considering we won't get kdelibs off the CD due to OOo, is it really worth pushing forward with k3b at this point?
<Riddell> upgrade from intrepid seems to work
<Riddell> ScottK: it would be nice since kde 3 has no kioslaves et al, but it's not a priority for the reason you say
<agateau> davmor2: sort of, we work-arounded it by disabling nepomuk end suggesting the installation of the soprano-backend-sesame package
<Riddell> hrm, python-qt4-dbus is broken on this upgrade
<agateau> Just played a bit with KPackageKit +/- icons...
<agateau> the current implementation looks a bit ugly IMO
<agateau> is it too late to fix this? (assuming I have a patch ready ;-) )
<Riddell> agateau: should be ok, do run your design past seele
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: how did your upgrade go?
<freinhard> erm anyone with intel hardware and UXA round? just went through the UXA bugs on launchpad and noticed that VT switching seems to work (at least for me)?
<cbr> hmm.. pidgin went all 100% cpu on me
<cbr> for no reason
<freinhard> cbr: there's one reason: you shounld use kopete as long as you are in #kubuntu-* ;)
<cbr> kopete doesn't cope with accepting new friend request in MSN
<cbr> it just displays the horrible black KDE popup near the systray
<cbr> which has only a "View" button on it
<cbr> which displays kopete main window
<cbr> and that's it...
<cbr> it has failed in the past as well.. so when i logged in with pidgin (or was it gaim then), i had several pending buddy requests
<cbr> so i can't trust it any more :(
<freinhard> didn' kopete move to libmsn recently? (using kopete just for jabber and oscar)
<cbr> it did
<ScottK> cbr: Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed too or just kubuntu-desktop?
<agateau> Riddell: just for info, here is the result of my changes: http://imagebin.ca/view/OS6yShz8.html
<agateau> (note that there is a mouse over effect, but it's difficult to notice on a static image)
<cbr> ScottK: i have kubuntu installed, but pieces of gnome too
<cbr> like rhythmbox, synaptic, nm-applet and pidgin
<ScottK> cbr: I'd check and see if you have notify-osd installed.
<cbr> ScottK: i don't
<ScottK> OK, we can't blame that then.
 * ScottK wonders if maco know about what to try next?
<maco> what?
<maco> i was just about to report a notify-osd bug...
<ScottK> cbr: Would you please summarize your pidgin problem for maco?
<cbr> it went 100% cpu on me
<cbr> :p
<maco> lovely
 * ScottK figures maco is the local pidgin in KDE expert.
<maco> haha
 * ScottK is not kidding.
<maco> well i just found that when a friend sent me a jabber auth request and we were both using pidgin, BOTH of our pidgins crashed
<maco> do you have a bunch of pidgin plugins enabled? id disable them and see if it happens again
<cbr> exactly zero
<cbr> i've had kmail crash on me as well, after imap has hanged
<maco> yeah well kmail crashing is apparently "yeah, we know. just dont use imap" from what ive gathered when i whine about it
<ScottK> Kmail and imap have never been a good combination.  Some people have success with disconnected IMAP.
<maco> yes, disconnected imap does work. just dont read the mails while it's syncing. you'll have to go through and remark them as read
<maco> which is still less annoying that crashing
<cbr> disconnected imap?
<maco> yeah
<maco> it batches the server requests
<cbr> uhuh, not getting it :p
<agateau> it also caches result so that you can read your mail offline
<maco> i get the impression its that halfway between pop & imap utopia protocol i wanted and wouldnt use a mail client because it didnt exist
<agateau> at least, that's the theory
<cbr> so it's pop3 essentially?
<maco> except it syncs with the server
<maco> so any changs you do locally still happen on the server like imap, just not til the next sync
<maco> i have had pidgin use 100% cpu once, and i was in gnome at the time
<maco> jdong claimed it was likely a bad reverse dependency thing with a plugin...i think i was using a getdeb pidgin at the time
<agateau> no it's imap, with a cache
<agateau> if you remove a message from your folder, it will remove it on the server when it gets connected
<maco> yeah, the utopia protocol :P
<agateau> it's also the way it works in thunderbird if you mark a folder for offline use
<Quintasan> Hi
<Tonio_> ScottK: if it works, yes, I think so, but atm it's still only on my ppa
<Tonio_> ScottK: lots of things are broken in kde3 k3b due to ioslaves...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think testing in your PPA is great.  I'm not sure we ought to push the KDE4 version over the KDE3 version this late in the cycle.
<Tonio_> ScottK: except if it works like a charm, that's right
<Tonio_> ScottK: and this is the reason it's not already in, btw :)
<ScottK> Yes, of course.
<Tonio_> ScottK: we can consider backports / sru if it there's an official release later...
<ScottK> I mostly wanted to point out that one of the reasons we were pushing for it (kdelibs off the CD) isn't happening regardless of k3b.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I knew about OOo for long !
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure.
<Tonio_> ScottK: talking about that, I'll look at OOo and kde4 integration.... I think nothing is in the work for this
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have a hack for kde4 dialogs that works pretty well here, but the way to do that is really crap :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<Tonio_> ScottK: you have to force gnome and then wrap to kde4 dialogs :)
<Tonio_> but it works, very decently :)
<cbr> where's the kde4 k3b ppa?
<maco> Tonio_: wait you mean the "use my qt theme on gtk apps" thing?
<Tonio_> maco: nope, I'm talking about dialog boxes :)
<maco> Tonio_: on OOo or are there two topics at once?
<Tonio_> maco: nope the other one is a crappy one, therefore not a valid topic to discuss for kubuntu :)
<maco> well you were talking about OOo v. kde4...
<maco> i thougth you were saying "make OOo do GTK stuff, then make it use the qt-for-gtk theme"
<Tonio_> maco: nope I as talking about kgtk, which is an ugly ld_preload hack, but that works
<maco> oh ok
<a|wen> evening everyone
<Riddell> hello a|wen
<davmor2> Riddell: desktop notes is still translucent
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> freeflying: have you seen this?  http://qiacat.blogspot.com/2009/03/kimpane-applet-ask-for-review.html
<davmor2> Riddell: Only till you hover the mouse over them now :)
<Lure> remind me: if I move some files from one binary package to other (both from same source), I need to Replaces/Conflicts to other version (with <= version)?
 * Lure wants to move some files from digikam to showfoto package
<JontheEchidna> correct
<Lure> JontheEchidna: ok, was just not sure if <= works with Replaces/Conflicts
<Riddell> Lure: << not <=
<a|wen> depends on which version you use after << or <=
<Riddell> << new-version
<Riddell> in my humble opinion
<a|wen> seems both are used almost equally ... but i think i would go for the << new-version as well
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Three days to beta! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<Riddell> ** test CDs and upgrades
<davmor2> Riddell: Yay :)
<a|wen> gwenview using 3 GB of memory in kde 4.2.1 ... looks like there is a memory leak somewhere
<ScottK> Inherent risk of using g* packages in KDE?
<Riddell> a|wen: ask agateau when he reappears
<a|wen> Riddell: i'll remember that
<a|wen> no new fixes to kdegraphics in jaunty compared to intrepid; so is most likely present there as well
<Riddell> glatzor!
<Riddell> proofreader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<Riddell> nixternal ^^
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> Riddell: I am making it pretty now
<seaLne> nixternal: "Welcome to Kubuntu 8.10" heading needs updated
<Riddell> nixternal: link in first line should be to JauntyJackalope not IntrepidIbox
<seaLne> nixternal: "4) Go and have a coffee while 8.10 is downloaded and installed."
<nixternal> right
<ryanakca> Riddell: Went perfectly. My power went out half way through (my dad was installing new light fixtures and flipped the breaker)... but I got it going fine afterwards...
<seaLne> nixternal: something wrong with the formatting a bit before === Troubleshooting === probably
<nixternal> yup
<ryanakca> Riddell: My wireless also broke after the upgrade (ath5k), but I think that's my fault since I was messing around in /etc/moduluse.d/ and /etc/modules...
<ryanakca> Fixed it though ;)
<Riddell> nixternal, seaLne: one more  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> oh, you did that on another page :)
<nixternal> scared me for a second
<seaLne> is /cdrom/cdromupgrade the right path in one of the screenshots?
<nixternal> /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade
<nixternal> i didn't see in the screenshot, just in the text, and I hve fixed that
<Riddell> mm, probably not
<seaLne> the dialog in 3) isn't very user friendly sounds scary but thats for some other time
<seaLne> that pae also has the welcome to 8.10 wrong
<seaLne> i think the pages could do with better formatting to show that those are different options for upgrading
<nixternal> doing that now
<Riddell> they could go alongside each other, in a table
<seaLne> would make them very narrow and some are much longer than the otheres
<Riddell> well just the internet or cd option one
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<Lure> Riddell: I used <= old_version
<Lure> Riddell: it was easier to test with my ~lure~ppaX versions
<Lure> Riddell: if I send you debdiff for digikam, can you upload (fix for icon paths for non-KDE desktop)?
<Riddell> Lure: can do
<Riddell> it won't get through until after beta
<Lure> Riddell: sent
<valgaav> When kicoff is opened and I switch the virtual desktops by pressing on the second one the kickoff never comes up again, is it a known bug ?
<ScottK> I had something like this happen once.
<ScottK> I switched to classic menu style and back and it was fine after.
<valgaav> I'll have to try that then :)  thanks
<ScottK> If it happens more than once, it's worth reporting.
<valgaav> it happened all the time
<valgaav> but now when I switched to classic menu and back to kickoff it doesn't happen anymore
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you know about ^^^ this bug?
<valgaav> strange bug
<JontheEchidna> not that I know of
<ScottK> valgaav: Then I think you should file a bug report.
<valgaav> I spoke too soon :P
<valgaav> it happened again :/
<JontheEchidna> I doubt it'd be a kubuntu-specific issue, so I'd probably report it at bugs.kde.org
<valgaav> I'll check another distro in live mode to make sure ... but yeah I think it's upstream
<valgaav> will report, thanks for the way to fix it though :) sure is nicer then restaring X server
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-24
<freeflying> Riddell: yes, kneww it for a while, its a universe fronted for input method
<Riddell> freeflying: should we get a package of it for jaunty?
<freeflying> Riddell: its too early
<daskreech> nixternal: yo
<nixternal> yo
<daskreech> Whats up?
<nixternal> looking for a job :)
<daskreech> I heard
<daskreech> At least you are shouting loud enough ;)
<daskreech> Applied to Kanonikal ?
<nixternal> ya...today I applied for 2 jobs per request, just did an impromptu interview for a company relocating to Chicago into the Willis Tower, or for those of you who have no idea what the hell that is, the Sears Tower, and I think the company just might be Willis
<nixternal> yes, applied for one at Canonical...I should find out something in the next month or so probably :p
<nixternal> at least that's what the email auto reply said :p
<daskreech> Thank you for applying your interest is of great importance to our robot
<nixternal> lol
<daskreech> Nice job you got there nixternal ;-)
<nixternal> I feel the need for more ice cream
<nixternal> b.d.o is slow as all heck tonight
<daskreech> bugs.dogpile.com ?
<daskreech> nixternal: How's Konqui ?
<nixternal> good for file management
<daskreech> nixternal: making a new intro page for it?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get --purge would be my intro for it ;p
<torkiano> hello all, i get a lot of interrups from my graphic card (intel 965) in powertop. 3D effects are disabled. Anyone with this problem?
<torkiano> this only happens in kubuntu, in ubuntu the number of interrups are normal
<torkiano> i filled a bug here: bug 347700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347700 in kdebase-workspace "[kubuntu] powertop reports a lot of interrupts in my graphic card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347700
<daskreech> nixternal: so I'm more or less in your loser position
<nixternal> huh?
<daskreech> Using Gnome for a month
<a|wen> hi agateau! gwenview memory-leaking (kde 4.2.1) after rotating and saving pictures... is that anything you've heard about before?
<agateau> a|wen: i am a bit lagging on gwenview bugzilla entries :/ do you have a bug report for this?
<a|wen> agateau: haven't got to look for it yet ... just had gwenview use 3 GB of memory yesterday, which kind of indicated that something was wrong
<agateau> ouch
<agateau> gwenview maintains a cache of images, how large are your pictures?
<a|wen> they are roughly 5 mb each (compressed size)
<agateau> and what are their resolution?
<a|wen> 10 mpixel IIRC
<agateau> quite big then
<agateau> gwenview keeps uncompressed images in its cache :/
 * agateau looks at the cache code
<a|wen> i know ... but shouldn't it clear the cache, when you save the images?
<a|wen> it seems to just grow and grow when rotating pictures ... even though i save many times along the way
<agateau> yes it should
<agateau> time to valgrind it a bit
<ArmedGeek> so ... who codes for kubuntu here anyhow ?
<Riddell> ddd/join
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> hi ArmedGeek, what can we do for you?
<ArmedGeek> Riddell: nothing.  i've just seen a lot more questions than answers here the last few days.
<ArmedGeek> i'm a big fan of kde, especially the 4.* series
<ArmedGeek> very comparable to win7, if you're a kde4 coder, kudos!
<ArmedGeek> was actually just curious if kde4 coders were present here
<Nightrose> ArmedGeek: they are - just not very active here over the weekend
<Riddell> here we are!
<ArmedGeek> i understand the 'busy'.  getting into crunch-time with april approaching
<ArmedGeek> Riddell: nice to know.  good-damned-job.
<Riddell> ArmedGeek: we're looking for beta testing volunteers if you want to help out :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll get round to it ;)
<ArmedGeek> Riddell: i'm more of a coder than user.  I tend to be Mac(hackintosh)->linux->winders user.  mostof the 'user' problems i hear don't relate to me so i'm not sure how much help i could be
<ArmedGeek> <-- currently drunk so not entirely coherent
<ArmedGeek> i've honestly been away from 'system' stuff long enough that i'm not even familiar with the init system curently in use
<hirolau> i use alpha 6 kubuntu 64bit. I must say i love it. One small problem, i cant shut it down, i need to remove the power cable. What files should i get to report the bug?
<Riddell> hirolau: how far does it get?
<hirolau> screen goes black with a small marker flickering in the top left corner, forever...
<Riddell> down to linux then, file a bug on linux I guess
<hirolau> ok
<freinhard> Riddell: did you fix that systemsettings>printer configuration bug? if no, need a patch?
<Riddell> freinhard: which bug?  it probably has lots
<Riddell> freinhard: I havn't touched it recently anyway
<freinhard> Riddell: i'm trying to get used to launchpad but i'm not sure how codereviews work there. i first need to create a branch of system-config-printers in my lp profile?
<freinhard> or are there other ways to propose patches for review?
<Riddell> freinhard: pastebin :)
<Riddell> I'm busy testing today so may not be responsive on IRC but I'll get it evenutally
<seaLne> Nightrose: have you tried installing jaunty on your eee 701?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> wifi didn't work and hotkeys
<Nightrose> so i went back to intrepid
<Nightrose> as the repo i use (array.org) doesn't have jaunty packages yet
<seaLne> i don't have a usable system on mine atm and was wondering what to put on it
<Nightrose> i'd go with intrepid and array.org
<Nightrose> works reasonable well
<freinhard> Riddell: not really exciting ;) : http://pastebin.com/m5396392f
<Riddell> freinhard: committed thanks, remind me to update the package after beta
<freinhard> Riddell: got another one, but that'll take a while ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: new alt's are up :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Two days to beta! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<vorian> @now
<vorian> meh
<freinhard> Riddell: http://dpaste.com/18432/
<Riddell> hmm, auto login doesn't really make sense with oem install
<jjesse> nixternal: i uploaded some changes to kubuntu-jaunty docs working on more
<seele> did the notification question on the mailing list get resolved? i saw a bunch of "ok"s
<Riddell> revert back to the old ugly ones?
<Riddell> disable auto-hide would be acceptable if a patch was available
<Riddell> davmor2: where do wubi bugs go?
<agateau> Riddell: seele: i'm going to have a look at such a patch this afternoon
<Tonio_> hi ! does presentation mode work for you in okular ?
<freinhard> Tonio_: doesn't work for me. i get that presentation canvas and that's it.
<Riddell> yes it does, once I'd ran the kconf_update script for kwin
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing...
<freinhard> ack
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that done within startkde ?
<JontheEchidna> Apparently there's a fix for WPA-Enterprise in bug 334052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334052 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Network Manager Plasmoid won't connect to "WPA Enterprise" AP's in Jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334052
<davmor2> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs
<Riddell> davmor2: ta, thought so
<davmor2> :)
<jjesse> Riddell: the packages for the beta are the current daily live correct?
<Riddell> jjesse: parse error
<jjesse> :)
<Riddell> what do you mean?
<jjesse> in regards to your blog post, the iso images for testing the beta build are the current cd correct?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> they are expected to be final as much as these things can be expected
<jjesse> did that parse better?
<Riddell> it did
<jjesse> sorry i have taken some cold drugs today
<linuksamiko> hello! I just read on jriddell blog that you are looking for some kubuntu beta tester. I'm still not sure if I gone reinstall my computer in the next few days but in case I do I want to know what I can do to find bugs or how to repor a bug if I find one
<ainson_> hi all
<agateau> Riddell: seele: patch posted on the ml
<jjesse> wow fast download as always from cdimages :(  2.6kb/sec :(
<ainson_> i want to try akonadi mapi connect...but kubuntu doesn't provide any packages
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> can some one share some love with bug 311521 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread with custom keyboard shortcut" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311521
<BUGabundo> the fix is available
<BUGabundo> an attemp to port it before, failed some how!
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Riddell> agateau: that was easy :)
<BUGabundo> Riddell: hi
<agateau> Riddell: hehe, longest part was to download the deb sources :)
<BUGabundo> JontheEchidna: ping
<freinhard> Riddell: you don't get a "apply" button if you change just a checkbox in system-config-printer, fix: http://dpaste.com/18432/
<cbr> has anyone succeeded in running kernel mode setting and plymouth in ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> hi JontheEchidna
<BUGabundo> can you look over
<BUGabundo> bug 311521 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread with custom keyboard shortcut" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311521
<JontheEchidna> I just did
<BUGabundo> you once touched it
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<BUGabundo> nice
<JontheEchidna> It looks like the "real" fix will be in KDE 4.2.2
<BUGabundo> are the fix now in jaunty?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<vorian> oh, speaking of which
<BUGabundo>  ok nice to know!
<BUGabundo> JontheEchidna: will it be build today ?
<JontheEchidna> ?
<BUGabundo> or will be seating in queue for review?
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.2.2 won't be tagged for a few more days yet
<BUGabundo> trunk?
<JontheEchidna> eh?
<vorian> we are in beta freeze anyways
<JontheEchidna> that too
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but it's a bug fix only
<BUGabundo> no new features
<vorian> BUGabundo: it will be fixed within the next 7 days
<JontheEchidna> but it's beta freeze, so we can't upload anything unless it's super important
<BUGabundo> even thought the bug is set to LOW
<JontheEchidna> after beta is released
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> we can wait a few more days with kmail crashing on every thread delete
<BUGabundo> eheh
<JontheEchidna> we will package KDE 4.2.2 once the tarballs become available
<BUGabundo> nice
<jjesse> does anyone else have speed issues trying to download cdimages?
<BUGabundo> will be waiting
<BUGabundo> so jaunty will come with 4.2.2 ?
<vorian> jjesse: fro iso.*.com?
<JontheEchidna> That's what it's looking like
<BUGabundo> jjesse: I'm rsyinc two DVDs images at 2MiB/s
<JontheEchidna> I don't see a KDE 4.2.3 on the release schedule anyway...
<JontheEchidna> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<jjesse> from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> jjesse: yes
<JontheEchidna> They probably just haven't scheduled it that far in advance
<jjesse> 3 kb/sec
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<ainson_> öhmm....why does libmapi doesn't compile libmapi++ ?
<BUGabundo> I'm eating it all
<BUGabundo> LOL
<jjesse> on my DS3 connection from work
<BUGabundo> sent 126 bytes  received 4.23G bytes  1.04M bytes/sec
 * vorian is anxious for 4.2.75ish
<BUGabundo> sent 127 bytes  received 4.29G bytes  1.33M bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> jjesse: try a mtr to it
<BUGabundo> see if you have packet loss somewhere
<jjesse> hrmm will
<jjesse> theres a wiki page that describes rsync'ing the images right?
<BUGabundo> I made one a while ago
<BUGabundo> must be old now
<BUGabundo> but the concpet didn't change
 * BUGabundo looks
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> if you need I can pastebin ALL my rsyncs
<jjesse> nope i don't :)
<BUGabundo> for every image you can think of
<BUGabundo>      146.33M  20%    1.08MB/s    0:08:42
<BUGabundo> its going strong here
<BUGabundo>  7. 213.242.109.133                                                                46.7%    30   46.5  28.3  15.5  65.5  14.6
<BUGabundo> humm you are not the only one with packet loss!!! ~50% ?
<jjesse> wow rsync is so much faster, wonder why
<jjesse> 571kb/sec
<BUGabundo> 'cause you only get what you really need from the change
<BUGabundo> if you already have the image
<jjesse> i don't have the image at all
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> nice then
<BUGabundo> sent 137 bytes  received 697.26M bytes  840.49K bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> so you are the one responsible for my slow down
<BUGabundo> eheh
<jjesse> BUGabundo: yes i am :)
<jjesse> 1.03 mb/second
<BUGabundo> lt me get kubuntu daily
<BUGabundo> jjesse: bah it won't even start!
<BUGabundo> free me a slot! ehe
<BUGabundo> I want to have a jaunty image to show off to my students
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> of kubuntu that is
<peabody> hello kubuntu developers)
<maco_> what's the CTCP for?
<BUGabundo> to check the version
<maco_> and why is quassel lying to me about my nick?
<maco_> BUGabundo: no, i mean why is peabody CTCPing people
<BUGabundo> eheh ah that
<peabody> kubuntu 9.04 kde 4.2.1 Qt 4.5.0 system Settings 4.2.1 - bug in kdelibs - (in kcatalog.cpp) - problem with cyrillic symbols in okular, gwenview è systemsettings (looks like BZD/???µ?????????????°)
<JontheEchidna> peabody: that bug will be fixed in KDE 4.2.2
<jjesse> finished rsyncing BUGabundo
<vorian> ScottK-desktop: ScottK2 ping
<vorian> Riddell: pingaloo
<Riddell> hi vorian
<vorian> Riddell: mdz asked for me to have my sponsors ready at TB meeting
<vorian> (which is now)
<vorian> :P
<jjesse> Riddell: in the boot of the beta test cd, kubuntu is really small in my vm
<Riddell> vorian: got a url for your application again?
<peabody> JontheEchidna: kde 4.2.2 will be in  9.04 ?)
<vorian> Riddell: they havent gotten to me yet, but i'll be up next
<JontheEchidna> peabody: yes
<vorian> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StephenStalcup/CoreDeveloperApplication
<Riddell> jjesse: it's ment to be, julian will have a rationale :)
<BUGabundo> bye guys! ping me if you need anything else! [[]]
<jjesse> ok, cool, i just wondered cause it was so small, i'll wait to hear from julian
<vorian> nixternal: yo, stop working
<jjesse> i thought nixternal didn't have a job?  did he get hired?
<vorian> oh, i didn't know he didn't have one
<Riddell> my feedback on vorian's application looks pittiful compared to the essays by others
<vorian> Riddell: heh, it's ok :)
<vorian> Riddell: it can be your time to shine, live :)
<JontheEchidna> All I was trying to do was to nott seem like I was copying nathan's advocation, lol
<vorian> haha
<vorian> neversfelde's new choqok is awesome
<vorian> here we go!
<neversfelde> it is, any chance to backport it to intrepid? 0.3 is pretty old and misses features for direct messages
<neversfelde> ah, forgot that it has to be in jaunty for backporting :/
<nixternal> huh?
<vorian> nixternal: my TB interview (now)
<nixternal> watching the feeding frenzy now
 * jjesse feels sorry for vorian
<nixternal> DUDE
<jjesse> did he leave?  what happened?
<jjesse> Riddell: installing the beta candidate and it is hangning at scanning the mirror 82%
<Riddell> jjesse: wait, it will probably timeout
<Riddell> although I've done installs with no network today and not noticed a long hang
<jjesse> Riddell: will do
<jjesse> Riddell:  allso sent an email to the person requesting an article on 9.04 waitig to hear back from him
<jjesse> my VM has network access, don't know why it is hanging then?
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, he left....hopefully he chills out a bit and comes back
<jjesse> nixternal: hopefully, didn't understand what hpapned
<nixternal> hrmm, it was just brought to my attention that he has left the MOTU team on LP
<jjesse> oh wow
<jjesse> that really sucks i thought vorian was a good dude
<nixternal> I am trying to poke him anyway I know how...IM, Phone
<Nightrose> what happened?
<jjesse> Nightrose: bad tech board meeting i guess
<Nightrose> :(
<davmor2> nixternal: So when he that's me then he meant it :(
<jjesse> wb vorian
<nixternal> whew, there he is
<vorian> danke
<vorian> i had to reset my irssi
<jjesse> ah it moved on to configuring hardware finally
<vorian> na, i had to get rid of a few channels
<agateau> a|wen: ping
<a|wen> hi agateau
<agateau> I fixed a memory leak which happened when you modified images
<agateau> (in gwenview)
<agateau> it's in kde trunk and 4.2 branch
<a|wen> agateau: okay, cool; thx a lot! ... i'll just check up on if we're planning on packaging 4.2.2 or if i should cherry-pick the fix
<agateau> tell me if you want to cherry-pick, there are 5 commits I think
<agateau> (or you can cherry-pick what I committed to the branch today)
<JontheEchidna> we'll be packaging 4.2.2
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: okay, perfect :) ... problem almost solved then; thx again agateau
<agateau> a|wen: thanks for reporting the bug :)
<a|wen> :)
 * a|wen really hopes that 4.2.2 will fix some of the kontact/kmail crashes
 * freinhard really hopes that akonadi integration and the imap rewrite hit 4.3 ;)
<peabody> do you know about copy/past problem in qt 4.5?
<jjesse> NOOOO don't tell me kittens die, i thought they went to heaven
<nixternal> vorian: hey, did anyone ever find that Ubuntu banner and what not that went missing at OLF?
<nixternal> I just thought of that sucker
<vorian> nixternal: not that I know of
<nixternal> hahaha
<vorian> stupid fedora
<nixternal> I can't believe someone stole it
<vorian> I think so, it is a sweet banner
<nixternal> haha, I think it was them as well
<nixternal> maybe they will be at Flourish new week, if so paybacks are a beeeeeaaaaatccch
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> though Red Hat and Fedora haven't been back to Flourish in 2 years after the "Battle of the Distros" loss Ubuntu Chicago served them
<jjesse> ubuntu chciago sucks
<nixternal> shoot, we won all the while having troubles with our laptops and the projectors...they didn't have any
<nixternal> jjesse: horse head or dead fish? your choice
<jjesse> both
<nixternal> damn, the fish is the easy one to get, the horse head...don't know where I will get that one from
<nixternal> don't think the mounted pigs are out yet
<nixternal> though they were out for Obamapalooza, but you couldn't do anything that night
<tom451> log out of my kde session doesn't work for me, is this an known issue?
<homy> Hi! Is it known, that opening "About Kubuntu" (contained in the default fileview widget on the default desktop)  triggers an error?
<nixternal> homy: yes
<nixternal> tom451: no
<homy> thanks!
<nixternal> homy: will be fixed in the next upload of kubuntu-docs
<tom451> ok, when I use "log out" the screen just went black, but kdm does not appear. shut-down, restart and suspend are working without a problem.
<homy> Theres another problem with kickoff: after selecting a category in applications, the "back" button on the left doesn't touch the screen edge, i.e. you can't move the mouse to the screen edge (soft spot) and click to get back.
<tom451> this is on a hp nx7400 notebook with an intel graphic card. is there something i could try to solve this problem or should I file a bug report straight?
<nixternal> I would say go with a bug report and see if you can find anyone else with that issue
<nixternal> i need to get my laptop back up on running, because I believe I have teh Compaq version of your laptop
<nixternal> or something close, but my desktops are all Intel based and work like a champ...now I wouldn't put it past the Intel drivers either
<nixternal> has this always been happening in jaunty or did it just start?
<tom451> no, it did start a few weeks ago. but i can not tell you with which update, because i use "log out" very rare.
<lubyou> kpackagekit uses a gnome dialog when trying to gain root rights and kopete still has problems with msn accounts (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/323198). upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 beta
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323198 in kopete "Kopete can't connect to MSN account, complains about symbol not found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nixternal> lubyou: I just connected to MSN via Kopete without any issues
<lubyou> nixternal hmm im getting this when i try to connect to msn: kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_wlm.so: undefined symbol: _ZN3MSN28NotificationServerConnection15setFriendlyNameESsb
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kopete_jaunty_msn.png
<lubyou> nixternal i believe you, just wondering how i could fix it on my machine :)
<lubyou> other than making a clean install
<a|wen> lubyou: try checking your version of libmsn?
<lubyou> a|wen 4.0~beta4-0ubuntu2
<a|wen> then it can't be that ... was a guess
<a|wen> looks a lot like a problem where it was build against a different version ... don't know if a reinstall of libmsn can help anything
<lubyou> just tried that, same problem, though
<a|wen> and kopete is upgraded? it doesn't "hang" at an old version due to something
<lubyou> Filename: pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kopete_4.2.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<a|wen> and kopete has been restarted since the upgrade, i guess
<lubyou> it has, yes :)
<lubyou> i dont understand it, i removed both kopete + libmsn + looked for the shared objects and they were definitly gone, so it should work, right?
<a|wen> it should, yes ... haven't heard about anybody else having the problem (unless they were having a strange version of libmsn)
<lubyou> a|wen sorted my msn problem. /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_wlm.so seemed to be linked to /usr/local/lib/libmsn.so.0.1, but only /usr/lib/libmsn.so.0.1 has the required  _ZN3MSN28NotificationServerConnection15setFriendlyNameESsb symbol
<a|wen> okay, good... looks like you did have some other version of libmsn then
<vorian> dude, nothing is safe from attack on planet ubuntu
<Pconfig> hey, i tried to install jaunty today from a cd (fresh install) but the installer hanged at getting the time from the timeserver. I didn't have a network connection and couldn't click skip anymore
<Pconfig> it worked the second time
<Pconfig> integrity test of the cd passed
<Riddell> Pconfig: if you can recreate the problem file a bug and attach the files in /var/log/installer
<davmor2> Riddell: your still getting that screen-configuration.xml file on Kubuntu
<Riddell> davmor2: ?  what's that again?
<ufuk_k> hello, how can I contribute to kubuntu artwork?
<davmor2> I can't remember I think you said it was an X thing but it seems strange that it's dumped in the home directory
<Riddell> hi ufuk_k
<ufuk_k> hello
<Riddell> ufuk_k: we use the upstream KDE artwork for pretty much everything, since it's veyr high quality in KDE 4
<Riddell> ufuk_k: the artwork specific to kubuntu is quite limited, the CD covers (never great because done by outsiders), the website and the boot splash are about all
<ufuk_k> can I get some information about KDE 4 colour palette, templates, or any guidelines?
<Riddell> ufuk_k: best to ask on #oxygen for that
<Riddell> ufuk_k: I do have one request, the korganizer reminder icon in the system tray is still in a KDE 3 style, would be good to have a KDE 4 version, I'm not sure if the artwork hasn't been done or if it's a technical issue though
<Riddell> ufuk_k: you can ask kwwii for more about kubuntu artwork, but as I say the real action is in KDE itself on #oxygen
<ufuk_k> Riddell: Thank you.
<davmor2> Riddell: If you want tomorrow I can open up a bug and drop a copy of the xml file in it
<Riddell> davmor2: aye do
<davmor2> Riddell: np's
<davmor2> Now Ubuntu and netboot are out of the way I can concentrate my efforts else where tomorrow :)
<Riddell> davmor2: Kubuntu wubi and DVDs needing done, and everything else needing double checked
<Riddell> davmor2: did you check Kubuntu netboot?
<mase_work> Hi guys, i am currently testing jaunty and saw a post from jriddell saying the beta was coming out in 2 days. I have only found a handful of bugs which I have reported however for me the current alpha 6 is very slow in comparison to intrepid. I am not sure if I should report this as an issue or if its just because the debugging is presumably turned on
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap that's what reminded me about the xml file :)
<Riddell> mase_work: there's no special debugging turned on.  hard to say what would make it slow, it may be a problem in the graphics driver or indeed anywhere else
<Riddell> mase_work: try turning off compositing for one thing
<Riddell> mase_work: have you reported your test on the iso testing site?
<mase_work> yeh its not on. i'm running an intel 4500MD
<mase_work> its using dri2 and UXA
<Riddell> mm, intel graphics seem to be variable quality in jaunty
<mase_work> have not reported my test yet. i shall do though
<mase_work> just lookign at the site now
<mase_work> Riddell: so should i bother reporting this then ? I mean..its not unusable but its slow enough that i would probably use either intrepid or another distro until the next release. My only issue with reporting 'slowness' is that its very subjective and i am not really sure how to quantify it into something someone could fix
<mase_work> having said that, XFCE works fine
<mase_work> but i understand even without compositing in kwin it is alot more intensive on the GPU that 3.5 was
<mase_work> than*
<Riddell> mase_work: may as well, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mase_work> Riddell: any ideas how i can narrow it down for the bug report. Because they will obviously ask if its also slow with gnome / xfce and I don't want them just to dismiss it as a kde issue
 * nixternal notes that "Quick Tweet" is nice in choqoK
<mpeg> can i ask a quic question, i am just a regular user, i am going to try a beta kubuntu (currently running kubuntu 8.10 before i just messed it up), do you guys just want feedback from a developer? or do u want feedback from regular users?
<mpeg> i saw the message about wanting feedback jriddel blog
<Riddell> mpeg: feedback from everyone please
<Riddell> mase_work: I don't know I'm afraid
<mpeg> cool
<mpeg> so the dude is actually here
<nixternal> mpeg: ya, feedback from a user is typically better than a developer...developer's tend to be biased :)  you will probably find stuff devs won't
<nixternal> ie. I might not know it is broken because I use it a bit differently than you, and because of that, it isn't broken :D
<mpeg> last comment, hop someday installing themes is unified, no more taking fedora rpms converting to debs, then going to older kde themes and hoping they install
<mpeg> i lied, second last comment: could you people make the download page for betas more ominous? install entire disk, install manual partitioning, etc
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-25
<jjesse> evening
<vorian> o/
<jjesse> hello vorian
<nhandler> Hey jjesse
<jjesse> hey nhandler
<ScottK2> claydoh: What should we say about Kubuntu in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/BetaAnnouncement
<claydoh> I am thinking about that right  now actually
<claydoh> but my brain is on overload and lack of sleep
<claydoh> any significant changes?
<claydoh> do we recommend testing upgrades from hardy and intrepid?
 * claydoh actually reads the page , ahem
<ScottK> claydoh: Please get back to slanagesek with some recommendations tomorrow.
<claydoh> Ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<claydoh> ScottK: can we say we are a kde4-only release yet?
<claydoh> or something along those lines'
<claydoh> oo.o notwithstanding
<claydoh> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/137136/ <--how is this ?
<vorian> s/building on/built upon (my humble opinion)
<claydoh> vorian: I agree
<claydoh> and perhaps s/new applications/updated applications maybe?
<vorian> for the first time user, there will be new apps - i think the rest of what you wrote is great :)
<claydoh> thanks, vorian it looks better as well
<vorian> but then again, my opion aint worth a whole lot
<vorian> no problemo
<claydoh> why not?
 * vorian jests
 * claydoh is tired, been up since 3 AM, got home from work at 830 pm
 * claydoh is a little punch-drunk right now :)
<vorian> hehe
<claydoh> haven't done that kind of day since I was a young man
<shtylman> so I have pacakged a plasmoid from kde-look.org ... how would I go about seeing if anyone wants in in the official repos?
<nhandler> shtylman: You can package it and put it up in your PPA for people to try it out
<shtylman> yea..its in my ppa
<shtylman> I got all that fun stuff done :)
<nhandler> shtylman: If you want to get it into the official repositories: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<nhandler> However, it won't get added until the karmic repositories open up
<shtylman> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> You're welcome shtylman
<pinbacker> anyone have the link where one can give feedback on kubuntu beta?
<pinbacker> namely bugs
<pinbacker> someplace on launchpad?
<bothorsen> pinbacker: If you have specific issues, you really should take them to the bug tracker in launchpad. That way they won't be forgotten
<pinbacker> i was looking around and google seemed to lead me to post on forums
<bothorsen> The forums are good if you have questions you need help with
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm starting the Kubuntu dvd 64bit
<cvandonderen> hey hello
<cvandonderen> I'm trying to compile my Qt Phonon application on Ubuntu 8.04, I made it on OpenSuSE and I have to adapt a load of stuff
<cvandonderen> but now it refuses to link against Phonon
<cvandonderen> I have include(${QT_USE_FILE} ${QT_USE_PHONON}) and target_link_libraries(commentvideoplayer ${QT_LIBRARIES} ${QT_PHONON_LIBRARY}) set
<cvandonderen> but it still does not link against Phonon
<cvandonderen> what should I do?
<agateau> cvandonderen: did you check QT_PHONON_LIBRARY is not empty?
<agateau> on my machine, QT_PHONO_LIBRARY is empty, but PHONON_LIBRARY is not
<cvandonderen> hmm
<cvandonderen> now it says -lphonon not found
<cvandonderen> but I have libphonon-dev installed
<agateau> very strange
<agateau> did you copy your src+build tree from the SuSE machine?
<cvandonderen> subversion ;-)
<cvandonderen> so did a check-in on the suse machine
<cvandonderen> and check out on the ubuntu machine
<agateau> ok so the CMakeCache.txt does not come from SuSE
<cvandonderen> noope
<cvandonderen> deleted that all
<agateau> and you have /usr/lib/libphonon.so
<agateau> ?
<cvandonderen> no, it is normal ubuntu, so it is installed to /usr/lib/kde4/libphonon/libphonon.so, I did make a symlink for the headers though
<cvandonderen> so did ln -s /usr/lib/kde4/include/phonon /usr/include/
<agateau> cvandonderen: not a good idea i think
<cvandonderen> so now I have the /usr/include/phonon/videoplayer.h in the smae position as on SuSE
<agateau> better get CMake to figure it out
<cvandonderen> hmm, yes
<cvandonderen> but how?
<cvandonderen> :-P
<cvandonderen> there is nop cmake-phonon package
<cvandonderen> and I have libqt4-dev installed
<cvandonderen> so all cmakefiles should be there
<agateau> let me check the package contents
 * agateau runs 9.04, not 8.04
<cvandonderen> and if I remove the symlink for the phonon files, it does not even find the file :P
<cvandonderen> obviously
<cvandonderen> since I link against <phonon/videoplayer.h>
<agateau> yes, but with the symlink it may be fooled into believing phonon is installed in /usr
<cvandonderen> that's true
<agateau> rather than /usr/lib/kde4
<agateau> so you need to either symlink headers and libs
<cvandonderen> but why did kubuntu make the choice to insatll it to /usr/lib/kde4?
<cvandonderen> then they have to change every file
<cvandonderen> that links against that
<agateau> because it is where all kde4 stuff went for 8.04
<cvandonderen> aah
<agateau> in 9.04 it's in /usr
<cvandonderen> kay
<cvandonderen> so it's just because of 8.04 :P
<agateau> i think so
<cvandonderen> hmm
<agateau> you may want to try cmake vars like CMAKE_EXTRA_INCLUDE and CMAKE_EXTRA_LIBS (from memory)
<cvandonderen> and where do I need to point those?
<cvandonderen> because -lphonon is not found
<cvandonderen> :P
<agateau> something like this: cmake -DCMAKE_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/libphonon
<agateau> (found the real name with cmake --help-command find_library)
<a|wen> cvandonderen: for 8.04 we still had kde3; so all kde4 was 'redirected' to some non-standard directories ... if you use 8.10 or 9.04 instead, everything should become much easier
<cvandonderen> I just heard there is a broken partition on that PC
<cvandonderen> so I'll just do a kubuntu 9.04 install :P
<cvandonderen> thanks anyways :-D
<agateau> ok, good luck
<cvandonderen> (and then to think I'm a Ubuntu NL support person ;-) )
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> go go CD testing!
<davmor2> Riddell: am am cd/dvd testing :)
 * a|wen is trying to test upgrading ... 1,9 of 2,2 GB downloaded; still some hours to go
<Riddell> a|wen: from intrepid?
<a|wen> jup
<Riddell> a|wen: check if python-qt4-dbus works once the upgrade is done, it didn't for me
<a|wen> Riddell: you mean before or after the restart?
<Riddell> after
<a|wen> i'll check that ... if the download could just hurry up a bit...
<seele> blaaaah.. so tired it hurts
 * seele wonders how she got through uni on so little sleep
<Riddell> working too hard?
<seele> Riddell: something like that.. never getting enough work done, that's for sure
<blizzz> i experience strange behaviour with desktop 386 in virtual box. after kde startet, some icons are missing. a haover over one of them later the screen turns black. krunner does not work. ctrl+alt+del does not work (ctrl+alt+backspace either, but that function is disabled by x, isn't it?)
<blizzz> when shutting down there are squashfs errors, i guess the iso is not correctly downloaded
<blizzz> mh, md5 is correct
<Riddell> blizzz: report them as bugs and note the result on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<blizzz> Riddell: now, after restart, it looks fine so far
<blizzz> Riddell: should i report this anyway?
<Riddell> blizzz: what icons are missing?
<blizzz> Riddell: that were some plasma-widgets, but since the screen became black i could not detect which ones they were. however now, after reboot, everything is there. weird, isn't?
<Riddell> blizzz: well, report it anyway
<blizzz> Riddell: will do. bugs go over launchpad directly? special tags or something to use?
<Riddell> yes launchpad, note the number and report it on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<blizzz> Riddell: done
<jjesse> Riddell: i've done several successful vm builds with the beta iso image with no problems so far
<agateau> Riddell: I will be holding a KDE booth at a french exhibition at the end of the month. Any chance you could send me kubuntu goodies?
<jjesse> Riddell: also the gentleman for the article wrote back and we are working togetehr to get the article done
<Riddell> agateau: Rachel is the person for asking for CDs, details in company directory
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> jjesse: great.  reported your results on iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
 * agateau is a Canonical noob
<agateau> Riddell: I will be at millbank building tomorrow, do you think i can grab some goodies directly from there?
<Riddell> agateau: not sure, ask katkin if there's anything in
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<jjesse> Riddell: i will report my results
<rickspencer3> Riddell: sebas: call in 4 minutes?
<kwwii> Riddell: is kmail using up to 10% mem and 20% cpu a known bug?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: can do
<Riddell> kwwii: not that I know of
<kwwii> Riddell: ie, did some recent change create the bug or is it something else
<kwwii> Riddell: hrm, I updated this morning and since then it is pretty b0rked, but it might just be my local system
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I got him
<rickspencer3> Riddell: great
<rickspencer3> I'll set up the call again, if you still wants to join
<Riddell> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> Riddell: sebas: the call is set up
<a|wen> the default size of the dialog box saying "Do you want to start the upgrade?" is to small and cuts the text... is this something we already know?
<seaLne> has anyone else seen intermitant failure of middle button paste in jaunty?
<Riddell> a|wen: this one?  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/9.04-upgrade/intrepid-upgrade-5.png
<Riddell> seaLne: I've not seen that except sometimes konsole's selection doesn't seem to end up in the clipboard
<a|wen> Riddell: exactly
<JontheEchidna> seaLne: do you experience this failure only in konqueror?
<seaLne> konsole konq choqok
<JontheEchidna> if mouse gestures are turned on middle click won't paste in konqueror
<Riddell> a|wen: looks fine in that screenshot, is that  what you see?
<seaLne> no its not that
<a|wen> Riddell: doesn't the text end a bit abrupt in the image? but i see exactly what is on that picture
<Riddell> a|wen: mm it does a bit
<Riddell> a|wen: report a bug on update-manager
<a|wen> done, bug 348493 reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348493 in update-manager "[kde] text cut in "package changes" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348493
<agateau> Riddell: about bug 308060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308060 in libmsn "Include libmsn in main" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060
<nixternal> maco: great post about Val, talk about inspiring and touching...damn near made me cry
<agateau> I explained why I believe the code is ok, and tried to make it crash without success
<agateau> don't know what i can do to make things move
<maco> nixternal: cry?
<seele> maco: you were that inspiring
<Tm_T> I usually make nixternal cry by singing out of tune
<Riddell> agateau: I think I'll just upload with you patch after beta
<maco> Val's awesome though
<agateau> Riddell: please don't, the patch is wrong, as Kees explained
<maco> seele: she was at the first DC LinuxChix meetup i went to.  you were there, right? you guys were the first women i met IRL that use linux
<seele> maco: yes i was there
<nixternal> maco: did you read any stories val has on her website? that part about her biological father
<maco> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> that's what i was talking about, the touching part...my god that was horrible and to see the insane amount of strength
<maco> i think val was the first to introduce herself, and i went O_O when she said what she did, then the rest of you all said what you did and i was like "umm *hide* i just use it..."
<nixternal> maco: that was then, now look at ya
<maco> nixternal: like i said, she's tough
<maco> nixternal: blame wanting to fit in with the rest of the geniuses in linuxchix
<seele> most linuxchix i know are just users
<nixternal> oh, I have others to blame for you as well ;)
<seele> maybe you just have the smart ones as friends
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<maco> seele: well you, val, um...that lady that came with val, and katie all do cool stuff...and then there's the #linuxchix channel...if i have a problem #ubuntu-offtopic can't answer (it's often used as #ubuntu-advanced since #ubuntu focuses rather heavily on beginner stuff), i ask there
<nixternal> i wonder why chicago doesn't have a linuxchix
<nixternal> then again, when I think about it, we only have a few women who show up to lug meetings
<maco> nixternal: only 2 of us go to lug meetings
<nixternal> heh, this one lady, when she came to our lug meeting introduced herself as "the one who is here to break up the "He Man Woman Haters Club"
<maco> it took me until 2 months ago to realize that soft-spoken long-hair-lady at LUG and soft-spoken long-hair lady at LinuxChix are the same person
<nixternal> the funny part, only 3 of us knew what she was talking about
<maco> they never saw Little Rascals? :-O
<nixternal> people never watched the little rascals growing up
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> so I did "I love you Darla"
<maco> note that ive known her in both contexts for over TWO YEARS
<nixternal> i have done that myself
<maco> seele: oh yeah. so i think itd be nice to have a tech day for linuxchix to go along with all our social days. i was thinking a "how to contribute, even if you dont code" day would be neat. dan suggested "have linuxchix host it, then invite the lugs to learn from the chix" which sounded like a swell idea. would you be interested in teaching a usability workshop?
<nixternal> actually for me...there are 3 ladies that really got me into contributing again to open source after a hiatus. in Ubuntu it was hobbsee, in KDE it was annma, and in Debian it was ana...all 3 were team leaders who got me up and running big time just a few years back again
<seele> yeah i dunno.. i'm not really into the whole chick thing
<nixternal> that was sexist :p
<seele> i participate in dc linux chix because katie and laura have been my friends for a long time and i work with barbara
<seele> so it's more of a social gathering. justin and brian and sometimes other brian go to those things, so it's just an extension of our normal social geekery
<seele> nixternal: yeah well.. go out there and shoot me a deer or you get nothing for dinner!
<seele> nixternal: take the garbage on the way out too
<nixternal> rofl
<maco> seele: which one's barbara? curly hair?
<seele> maco: yes
<maco> jjesse: hey, why remove the part explaining universe & restricted?
<seele> and GODAMNIT when i can't click on the bubble to bring up the window
<maco> er, multiverse....er...2 of the 4
<jjesse> maco:  don't remember
 * seele head > desks
<jjesse> make a note i'll put it back in
<maco> seele: notify-osd?
<seele> maco: no, i'm using regular notifications but it doesnt support clicking to bring up quassel
<maco> oh ok
<maco> so "not really into the whole chick thing" = why you're not in ubuntu-women?
<maco> or are you holding out for kubuntu women?
<seele> uhm.. pretty much why i dont do any women outreach stuff
<seele> heh no
<seaLne> is it a bug that d-i complains about a mounted filesystem (that i'm booted off) when i install from usb pendrive?
<seaLne> its suggestion of unmounting it woldn't have been a good idea :)
<maco> seaLne: its being discussed on ubuntu-devel, i think
<nixternal> seele: when does it happen?
<seele> nixternal: when does what happen?
<seaLne> ah, didn't think i'd have been the first to encounter it
<nixternal> err, sorry seele, i meant seaLne :)
<seaLne> just before the partitioning
<nixternal> ya, I have noticed that as well in the past, but not only with kubuntu...i have noticed it with anaconda based installers as well
<nixternal> wondering if it is parted
<maco> this is like the eventual day when me, mako, his gf mika, and her friend micha will be in the same room. its bound to happen eventually, just for the name-pronunciation tongue-twisting effects
<maco> jjesse: deb says when that day does happen, she's getting the heck out of the room :P
<jjesse> what?
<maco> jjesse: look one line up
<nixternal> go to penguicon
<maco> oh yeah...OLF people want me to go there and promote OLF
<nixternal> there was mako, mika, and moko
<seaLne> nixternal: don't suppose you'll make it to akademy this year?
<nixternal> seaLne: unless a miracle happens, probably not
<nixternal> that miracle being, a job of course and getting my parking ticket issue fixed so I can renew my passport :D
<nixternal> illinois is goofy....i can't even get a fishing license because of my parking ticket problem :)
<seaLne> no passport if you owe the government any money?
<nixternal> here in illinois it is like that
<nixternal> stupid chicago and their meter readers
<seele> nixternal: do you have traffic cameras?
<nixternal> oh ya, big time
<seele> yeah, DC is going to double the number they have in order to fill an 800 mil operating deficit
<nixternal> it doesn't fill that deficit....chicago is proof
<seele> nixternal: a pilot test "accidentally" earned 1 mil in 1 month because the ticket threshold was too low
<nixternal> the #1 rule breaker with the traffic cams, public busses
<seele> lol
<nixternal> and those tickets get paid by the tax payers
<seele> that seems silly for them to ticket public busses because then they will have to give them a travel subsidy at the end of the year for them to operate
<nixternal> in new york, don't mess with the cabbies, in chicago, don't mess with the busses...they do not stop for anything
<nixternal> nothing like getting clipped by a CTA bus while riding your bike
 * ScottK recalls being in Philly and having a cabbie change lanes to force him to run back to the sidewalk when crossing.
<nixternal> ya, philly is insane too
<maco> nixternal: a bus splattered a bicyclist all over the road in front of a kubuntu-using restaurant here in dc (see? we're on topic)
<maco> last year
<maco> like 3 days after the same thing happened a half mile from there
<seaLne> Nightrose: just installed alternate 20090324.2 on my eee701 and network seems fine
<Nightrose> seaLne: ohhh great
<Nightrose> you didn't need to change anything?
<seaLne> nope
<Nightrose> sweet
<seaLne> unrelated got a dbus error will see if i get it after a second boot, but got to go out just now
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> cya :)
<needhelp> HELLO SOMEONE CAN HELP ME  =?
<ercan> Anyone know when digikam 0.10.0 for kde4 will be packaged for kubuntu?
<ScottK> needhelp: #kubuntu is a better channel for help.
<needhelp> =?
<needhelp> they say the same of here ^^
<ScottK> This isn't a help channel, it's a development channel.
<needhelp> ;(
<ScottK> ercan: March 18th.
<needhelp> can u please give me some helper channel
<needhelp> plz
<ScottK> needhelp: What's your actual problem?
<needhelp> i have the original disk of ubuntu   v 8.10  !! and when i try to boot dont appers on  the system for chooise windows or ubuntu..
<needhelp> im over windows7
<needhelp> i can boot an d all but really i dont know what happend
<valgaav> you can boot into win7 or into ubuntu ?
<needhelp> nop
<needhelp> =?
<Quintasan> nixternal: ping
<needhelp> this is my problem
<needhelp> when my lap need restar for ubuntu only appers windows
<ScottK> needhelp: I don't think 8.10 works with Windows 7.  It'll be in next month's release (I'm pretty sure).
<Quintasan> He is installing using Wubi?
<ScottK> Read the scrollback and you'll know exactly as much as I do.
<needhelp> yes wubi
<needhelp> so maybe i need back to windows vista = ;/
<Quintasan> hmm, anyone noticed that the binary clock plasmoid is set to 00:00 (no date) after a X restart?
<ercan> ScottK: thanks, I presume March 18th was for Jaunty. will it be backported to Intrepid?
<ScottK> ercan: It was.  There was some discussion about that, but I don't recall the details.  Lure (when he's around) would be the one to ask.
<ercan> thanks. not in a major hurry, just looking forward to 0.10.0
<blizzz> a|wen: ping
<cbr> yay, i got kernel mode setting to work on kubuntu
<cbr> only thing that xorg startup isn't flicker-free
<cbr> it still switches off the display
<gabrielgomez> hello
<needhelp> thnaks for all :D
<ruphy> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ruphy
 * JontheEchidna decided to start hacking a little on plasma
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/1s_big.html
<JontheEchidna> Not bad for 10 mins, eh? The API is easy
<JontheEchidna> Now I just have to figure out how to get the app name... Currently QuickLaunch just grabs the URL and Icon out of the desktop file
<ruphy> Riddell: --> private
<a|wen> blizzz: pong
<blizzz> a|wen: hi!  you told me to report you problems with kile if they appear
<blizzz> since i have your ppa package installed
<a|wen> blizzz: yes
<blizzz> actually, kile likes to forget shortcuts by chance.
<blizzz> e.g. it forgets the settings for alt+1, quick build, as well as self-defined ones
<a|wen> okay, that sounds kind of strange
<blizzz> yes, i was kinda puzzled the first time i saw it
<a|wen> might it have happened after upgrading kile? or does it happen randomly
<blizzz> a|wen: randomly. same behaviour before and after the upgrade
<a|wen> blizzz: i've pushed some updates through the ppa, so wondered if it was after one of them?
<blizzz> a|wen: it occured with the first version i got from you and the current one. (originally i installed the deb, included your ppa today)
<a|wen> blizzz: okay ... i know that a lot of changes has happened to the upstream code since
<a|wen> blizzz: try with the newest one from the ppa (if you are running 8.10) ... if it still happens, please report a bug against kile in LP (the ppa-version is currently equivalent to the version in jaunty)
<blizzz> a|wen: it happens with the current version, too, (yes 8.10).
<blizzz> will do the bug report
<a|wen> blizzz: thx!
<blizzz> i thank you for the backports :) besides this, kile works very good, did a smaller thesis, a letter and a cv so far without any problems
<Quintasan> At last! The Kopete notifications are going to stack. No more 135 notifications :D
<a|wen> blizzz: good, sounds very encouraging :) ... it should hopefully be good enough, as it is included in jaunty
<blizzz> i consider to upgrade on monday
 * a|wen is at the last steps of his upgrade
<a|wen> and now i need that restart...
<blizzz> either a|wens machine is kinda slow or he has some problems with the upgrade..
<a|wen> hmm... X wants to use ~100% cpu all the time in jaunty for me; slows everything down quite a lot
<blizzz> wb a|wen
<ScottK> a|wen: What video chipset?
<Quintasan> the String Freeze is already in effect?
<a|wen> ScottK: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] ... using the open source ati driver
<ScottK> OK.  No idea about that one.
<blizzz> a|wen: did you try closed drivers?
<Quintasan> blizzz: they dont work with new xserver
<a|wen> my chipset never really worked with closed drivers in any case ... not well at least
<a|wen> and loads of garbage on screen most of the time
<Quintasan> Too bad my comp is so old, I'm not able to work with desktop effects enabled :<
 * kb9vqf sympathizes with a|wen
 * kb9vqf has the same chipset
<a|wen> kb9vqf: same problem on jaunty
<a|wen> ?
<kb9vqf> a|wen With the closed drivers, I can't get the video to work at all
<kb9vqf> I have to use VESA, and KDE4.2 won't load at all
<a|wen> kb9vqf: what about open source drivers?
<kb9vqf> a|wen: No good, they don't work either
<kb9vqf> a|wen: Same garbled screen
<kb9vqf> I can give more details on the system if you want...
 * a|wen can live with the garbled screen ... if just X would stop taking all his cpu cycles
<kb9vqf> a|wen: Which driver are you using?  VESA or the open ati driver?
<a|wen> the open ati one
 * Quintasan goes to bed, he really needs some sleep
<coucouf__> just dropping a note, the "About Kubuntu" icon on the live CD desktop is broken
<coucouf__> The file or folder help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu does not exist.
<JontheEchidna> That could be a result of the docs being installed to the wrong dir, as they are with the current kubuntu-docs package
<JontheEchidna> I think that is to be fixed next upload
<coucouf__> ok
<JontheEchidna> Thanks for reporting it anyways :)
<coucouf__> and the boot menu isn't completely localized
<coucouf__> for example "Check the CD for defects" stays in english
<coucouf__> something more anoying, the ubiquity window doesn't fit in my 800x480 screen height
<coucouf__> if i didn't know the alt+click shortcut, I wouldn't be able to go past the first step
<a|wen> decreasing virtual screen size helped a lot ... now it still eats a lot of cpu, but my comp is usable (still with loads of glitches)
<a|wen> Riddell: exactly what did you want me to test regarding python-qt4-dbus ?
 * kb9vqf wonders why Juanty's KDE4.2 always loads into a black screen with only a mouse cursor
<freinhard> kb9vqf: got that once with the liveCD, no idea why. toasted another one and it was gone.
<kb9vqf> freinhard: This was with a direct upgrade from Intrepid
<kb9vqf> Maybe I'll try a livecd in this system and see if it works
<blizzz> kb9vqf: i had this once too, today
<blizzz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/348434
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348434 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Jaunty live cd lacks/does not display plasma-widgets, screen turns black" [Undecided,New]
<kb9vqf> Has anyone had this problem with an upgrade rather than the LiveCD?
<kb9vqf> I may need to reinstall Intrepid and try the upgrade again to see if something's broken
<rickspencer3> ug
<rickspencer3> that doesn't sound too good :)
<claydoh> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/BetaAnnouncement has been updated :)
<slangasek> hi, is bug #339902 on anyone's radar for jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339902 in notify-osd "notifications visible through the screensaver" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339902
<Riddell> a|wen: you did an upgrade?
<a|wen> changing to XAA fixes both the cpu-drain and the screen garbage, yay!
<a|wen> Riddell: i did
<Riddell> a|wen: at a python shell type `import dbus.mainloop.qt`
<Riddell> does it work?
<a|wen> nope, i get "import dbus.mainloop.qt"
<a|wen> "ImportError: No module named qt"
<Riddell> mm, that's the bug
<Riddell> a|wen: do you have /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so  ?
<a|wen> Riddell: nope, that one is missing
<claydoh> ScottK: Riddell: JontheEchidna:et al, what are the significant changes between alpha6 and beta?
<claydoh> do we recommend testing upgrades nyet?
<JontheEchidna> just bugfixes mainly
<claydoh> s/yet/nyet
<Riddell> claydoh: do you have /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/_dbus/mainloop/qt.so ?
<Riddell> not claydoh
<Riddell> a|wen: do you have /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyQt4/_dbus/mainloop/qt.so ?
<a|wen> Riddell: that one is there, yes
<Riddell> claydoh: we recommend it to people who like to help with testing
<gabrielgomez> does anyone know if opensync synce  works in Jaunty ?
<Riddell> claydoh: are you doing the beta wiki page by any chance?
<claydoh> Riddell: yes I am
<a|wen> Riddell: do we know what goes wrong here?
<freinhard> can i upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 directly?
<Riddell> claydoh: I think it's best to do a whole introduction to jaunty, so don't worry about the alpha6 to beta differences, just do a first draft of what we'll want on the final release
<Riddell> freinhard: yes
<claydoh> Riddell: Ok
<Riddell> gabrielgomez: no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> freinhard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<gabrielgomez> thanks. I have tested it and I have not been able to get it working
<a|wen> yay (ironical), seems we got ktorrent kde3 version back, bug 348050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348050 in ktorrent2.2 "[source+binary removal] ktorrent2.2 from jaunty/universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348050
<gabrielgomez> But I dont know if it is a bug or I am the bug
<freinhard> got two spare laptops (same hardware) one with 8.04 and one with 8.10 (but i guess that one is messed up with kubuntu-experimental packages)
<Riddell> freinhard: even better, we need to check that upgrades work from people who have installed a load of stuff
<a|wen> Riddell: do you want me to test anything more regarding python-qt4-dbus?
<freinhard> Riddell: that'll take some time, need to mirror the harddrives first...
<freinhard> Riddell: btw. did you manage to get that checkbox-patch into system-config-printer?
<Riddell> a|wen: file a bug I guess, I'm not really sure where to look next
<Riddell> freinhard: waiting for beta to be out
<freinhard> k
<claydoh> Riddell: do we by any chance have a cool jaunty logo yet?
<slangasek> Riddell: do you know what's up with bug #339902?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339902 in notify-osd "notifications visible through the screensaver" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339902
<Riddell> slangasek: oh fooey, I asked agateux to look at that but I don't think he did
<Riddell> slangasek: let me ask upstream about it
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> should we assign to the bug to agateux for extra nagging value? :-)
<josh-l> hi
<josh-l> will kubuntu release its jaunty beta as soon as ubuntu does?
<ScottK> That's the plan.
<Riddell> slangasek: worth a shot :)
<slangasek> Riddell: what's agateux's LP account?
<Riddell> slangasek: agateau
<slangasek> thanks, assigned
<a|wen> Riddell: bug 348704 ... could very well be pycentral that is getting in the way; it has some strange ways sometimes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348704 in python-qt4 "/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so missing after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348704
<a|wen> kb9vqf: if you want to try with the radeon driver again, using XAA and a not to big virtual screen size fixes everything! for me
<kb9vqf> a|wen: OK, I'll give it a shot when I reinstall...thanks for the tip!
<a|wen> if it works for you as well, it might be worth mentioning somewhere
<a|wen> so close that i can even enable opengl desktop effects on this old lappy now, cool ... but i'll have to do with the xrender ones
 * a|wen loves jaunty ... hugs everyone
 * vorian high-fives a|wen 
<neversfelde> bah, Jaunty is old :D
 * a|wen high-fives vorian back ... let's get jaunty rocking even more with kde 4.2.2 soon :D
<neversfelde> I should really wait till release day and stop upgrading at alpha 2 or 3^^
<a|wen> neversfelde: what's the fun then :)
<neversfelde> ok, you are right. Karmic is comming..
<a|wen> you're right ... and karmic+1 with LTS is the next big thing i look forward to
<neversfelde> a|wen: is it sure that Karmic +1 is the next LTS release?
 * vorian would bet on it
<neversfelde> how much :D
<vorian> as much as you like
<vorian> :P
<neversfelde> hehe, not my bet...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-26
<ScottK> It's been announced as such.
 * vorian recalls that as part of the deal with 8.04 not being lts
<neversfelde> did not know that and thought that it is a big surprise which release is LTS
<vorian> neversfelde: every two years
<neversfelde> ok, I remebered that Hardy was announced as LTS late, but might be wrong
<ScottK> 10.04 is the first one to be announced way in advance.
<neversfelde> the frist time I read 10.*, it is like getting older ...
<vorian> what's the freaking deal with kolourpaint?
<JontheEchidna> it be broke :(
<JontheEchidna> it works if you pass -graphicssystem raster though
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if there's a way to make that default only for kolourpaint?
<maco> JontheEchidna: the .desktop?
<JontheEchidna> Ha, why didn't I think of that?
 * JontheEchidna makes a mental note to add a patch for KDE 4.2.2
<vorian> JontheEchidna: has rgreening been about lately?
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, not so much
 * vorian only sees a bunch of parts/joins
<vorian> ok
<vorian> I'll set myself up as coordinator again
<vorian> I don't think i'll have much time for the packaging
<JontheEchidna> looks like I'll have a lot to do then; luckily it's a point release
<vorian> unless ye would like to do it
<josh-l> what is this 2 hours since beta release day?
<vorian> josh-l: we speak of the 4.2.2 release
<JontheEchidna> Come to think of it....
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta tomorrow! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<josh-l> vorian: yeah im just talking about jaunty beta release... today,
<josh-l> JontheEchidna: its today
<josh-l> time zone
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Wed Mar 25 20:53 EDT
<josh-l> its not edt for release time
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta today unless you're in the Americas! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<vorian> josh-l: it's more of a general time for the release
<JontheEchidna> :P
<vorian> nice one
<josh-l> its utc
<josh-l> yeah i know
<josh-l> still
<josh-l> technically its today
<josh-l> not tomorrow
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta in less than 24 hours! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<josh-l> hehe there we go
* vorian changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta in less|more than 24 hours! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
 * JontheEchidna wanders off to watch Lost
<JontheEchidna> lol @ topic
<vorian> :P
<vorian> let's at least be realistic
<josh-l> hmm does this mean its here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2466
<josh-l> or
<josh-l> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<vorian> yes
<vorian> the beta beta
<josh-l> no i mean what it shows there... does that mean its out?
<josh-l> hmm?
<josh-l> vorian: beta beta?
<vorian> they are beta ISO's for testing
<JontheEchidna> Also, the xserver packages in -experimental need updating, an update was pushed to intrepid-updates
 * JontheEchidna disappears for reals
<vorian> bah
<josh-l> vorian: whats the diff between that and the beta release?
<vorian> from what I understand (ScottK can correct me if I'm wrong) if everything checks out, the seeded packages will be rsync'd a final time
<vorian> so, pretty near final beta if all is well
<josh-l> ah hm ok, im feeling impatient
<nixternal> jjesse: S T R I N G   F R E E Z E ! ! !
<nixternal> it is now
<nixternal> grrr
<jjesse> already?
<nixternal> the 26th
<jjesse> i thought i had longer
<jjesse> not the 26th yet for me
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> I guess midnight at 00:00 UTC
<nixternal> right, same here
<jjesse> ah bummer
<nixternal> we are fine though dude
<jjesse> good sorry this cycle has been so terrible for me
<nixternal> if someone complains I will take care of them chicago style
<jjesse> i need to get back and contribute
<jjesse> bribe someone else to do it for you?
<jjesse> or pay someone to get you elected to high office?
<nixternal> already working on that
<jjesse> which one?
<claydoh> critiques/proofreading please: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Beta/Kubuntu
 * claydoh has tired astimgatic eyes
<jjesse> claydoh: i like it, looks nice
<tvakah> is there anyway to graphically do "eject sdXN" in jaunty?
<tvakah> and not as in cdrom, as in "eject this usb device so it's just powered but not mountable"
<claydoh> jjesse: ty, after food safety testing at work *and* a *major* restaurant re-certification inspection, I am beat
 * claydoh is hoping for few gaffs, if any
<nixternal> claydoh: good job on the release notes!
<nixternal> hrmm, jjesse we are kind of screwed
<nixternal> string freeze and beta release the same time :(
<jjesse> why now?
<nixternal> that is kind of silly
<jjesse> oh boy
<jjesse> that is silly
<nixternal> I haven't seen the email stating the freeze is on though
<jjesse> me either
<claydoh> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> checking now
<ScottK> vorian and josh-l: The images that are there are candidate images for the beta.  Assuming no show stoppers come up in testing, those will be declared the beta images at release.
<ScottK> claydoh: Did slangasek get your notes?
<jjesse> ScottK: i've built several VMs with the the beta cd and didn't have any problems
<ScottK> jjesse: Did you record your results in the iso tracker?
<jjesse> ScottK: yes i did
<claydoh> ScottK: yes, already updated the kubuntu section at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/BetaAnnouncement
<ScottK> jjesse: Excellent.
<nixternal> jjesse: ok, we have time because we couldn't upload anyways due to beta freeze
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.  I'll have a look.
<jjesse> oh
<nixternal> we need to do string freeze at most a day before beta freeze from now on
<nixternal> at least a day rather
<nixternal> that way people could see the docs asap, but they will get them on an update
<ScottK> claydoh: Looks good.  Mind if I hack on the Kubuntu page a bit?
<claydoh> ScottK: feel free :)
<nixternal> jjesse: ok, I just made a corporate decision I guess you can say....Friday will be it..that will be our upload day, so work on what you need to
<jjesse> nixternal: awesome, i'll get on making changes
<nixternal> that way there uploading won't be an issue
<ScottK> claydoh: Will do.  I think it's great, just a bit of tweaking.
<claydoh> ScottK: np, I was hoping for a good page, but will see and note your tweaks for future reference )
<ScottK> claydoh: I just want to add a little more of compared to intrepid in there.
<claydoh> ahhh
<claydoh> noted
 * claydoh sleeps now, finally
<ScottK> claydoh: That or I'm suddenly too tired.  I think we need to make it clear that Alpha 6 -> Beta is 4.2.0 -> 4.2.1, but Intrepid -> jaunty Beta is 4.1 -> 4.2 and major feature goodness.
<nixternal> claydoh: maybe one of these days I will get back to doing release notes, unless of course you want to do them from now on :p
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, the ktorrent plasma widget is only suggests rather than a recommends
<JontheEchidna> maybe we shouldn't advertise that in the release notes...
<JontheEchidna> or we could add the plasmoid to the seed :P
<shtylman> what do I file this as??: http://shtylman.com/stuff/print_bug.png
<maco> is it just me or does quassel crash A LOT?
<nixternal> shtylman: system-config-printer-kde
<ScottK> maco: I don't think it's crashed for me since 0.4.1 came out.
<nixternal> shtylman: ubuntu-bug system-config-printer-kde will do the work for you and take you to kdeadmin source
<maco> about 1/3 of the time that i mark "temporarily hide buffer" it crashes
<ScottK> Weird.
<maco> see my recent quit/join/quit/join/quit/join for reference
<ScottK> I'm running it on Intrepid with Qt 4.4.
<maco> <-- jaunty
<ScottK> Yeah.  Maybe that's the difference.
<maco> 0.4.1-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> If you install the ddeb do you get a good backtrace?
<ScottK> I'm sure if you could get a backtrace, Sput would fix you right up.
<nixternal> can I file a bug if one of my keys just broke on my keyboard?;p
<ScottK> You can file a but about anything you want.
<maco> nixternal: which key?
<nixternal> ERROR: No package named ScottK
<nixternal> ;p
<ScottK> Excellent.
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK> The defenses are intact.
<nixternal> nah, some junk fell into my keyboard and i had to blow it out
<maco> what letter is it?
<nixternal> my v key had something stuck under it and it was driving me up a wall
<maco> nixternal: sorry you can only file bugs on prime letters
<nixternal> ass
<nixternal> wth is a prime letter?
 * maco hunts down a ddeb
<maco> nixternal: v is the 22nd letter of the alphabet. 22 is not prime
<maco> b, c, e...those are prime
<nixternal> ahh, gotcha
<nixternal> that went over my head...must be getting tired
<nixternal> kwwii: I want my pimpin' picture you got of my hot ass at UDS!!! :p
<nixternal> err, that did not sound right at all
 * nixternal crawls back into a hole quickly
<ScottK> That continued the not sounding right.
<dtchen> well, i have a picture of you "dancing" on the bus coming back from oh, Tuesday's session?
 * ScottK clarifies that the antecedent on of you in that last comment is nixternal.
 * ScottK also notices he's too tired to type and goes to bed.
<nixternal> dtchen: who dancing?
<dtchen> actually if "you" referred to any of us, it would be amusing
<dtchen> nixternal: you
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> keep it on the camera
<dtchen> thankfully i don't have a camera; someone else took it
<dtchen> it->photo
<maco> wait what?
<maco> can a "embarassing UDS moments" photostream go on flickr
<nixternal> maco: don't believe him
<nixternal> I don't remember dancing on the bus
<maco> nixternal: he wasnt the one drinking
<maco> and dont say "you cant know i was drinking" because come on!
<nixternal> nobody was drinking at that point
<maco> uh huh
<dtchen> that's what made it all the more amusing
<maco> dtchen: wait, he really was sober?
<maco> oh
<nixternal> i don't drink!
<maco> that's a lie
<maco> tequila at 11am
<maco> i witnessed it!
<nixternal> breakfast of champions!
<nixternal> shit, I can't even use the Chicago timezone for that one, because it would have been 10am
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I wasn't the only one drinking tequila at 10am
<nixternal> err 11
<nixternal> note to self: next event and maco is there, throw her in your pocket so she can't witness that stuff :p
<maco> nixternal: i wasnt in your pocket
<maco> er
<maco> i wont fit in your pocket
<maco> future tense!
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> jjesse: the best comment ever is on your blog!
<nixternal> The Anointed One does not talk; nor does HE speak. HE “Reads”–as in using “Teleprompter One.”
<nixternal> now that is funny
<kwwii> nixternal: I promise that when I get home (tomorrow morning) I will send you your pic, sorry...honestly, I forgot
 * Riddell hugs claydoh for the beta page
<Riddell> free LWN subscription for members http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/03/24/ubuntu-members-get-free-lwn-subs/
<Mamarok> hm, are there some known problems with desktop effects on Jaunty?
<Mamarok> I have 3D and OpenGL enabled, running, but can't activate DE, and can't find any X configuration
 * Mamarok curses Xorg to have removed those infos from xorg.conf
<Riddell> successful desktop effects are a bit of a random thing in jaunty, works great for my intel card with UXA on but quite broken for others
<a|wen> Mamarok: which gfx card are you using
<Mamarok> radeon hd 36500
<Mamarok> -0
<a|wen> Mamarok: what does lspci say (need the other version system they are using)
<Mamarok> a|wen: http://pastebin.com/m11c895ca
<Mamarok> I tried it with both cards, ATI and Intel
<a|wen> Mamarok: so you're using the fglrx driver?
<Mamarok> no, the radeon driver, fglrx is totally broken, freezes not only X but the whole computer
<Mamarok> and on restart it starts a frozen X, so I got rid of it and reconfigured with the radeon one
<Mamarok> but both 3D and OpenGL seem to work, according to glxgears and xdpyinfo
<a|wen> Mamarok: then you are lucky ... according to the man page there should be no 3d accel on your card
<a|wen> does glxinfo report that direct rendering works?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> strangely, the xorg.0.log tells me that acceleration could not be activated...
<a|wen> try to do a paste of the glxinfo output
<Mamarok> the whole one or only the beginning? or is there a particular option that shortens the output?
<a|wen> just throw in all of it
<Mamarok> moment...
<Mamarok> a|wen: http://pastebin.com/m5f842dd3
<Mamarok> want the xorg.0.log too?
<a|wen> Mamarok: no nedd ... it says "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer"; so it is not 3d accelerated completely
<a|wen> Mamarok: i use the radeon driver and have real 3d acceleration using my R300 card, and then it says "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL"
<a|wen> Mamarok: though the acceleration is not fast enough to be smooth (even useful :( )
<a|wen> Mamarok: if you want at least some of the desktop effects to work, you might be able to use Xrender instead of openGL; that gives you at least the desktop wall and present windows
<Mamarok> sad, as it used to work in Intrepid very well :(
<a|wen> Mamarok: with the radeon driver or fglrx?
<Mamarok> with fglrx
<mgraesslin> Mamarok: XRender mode should work - not the best, but at least transparency
<Mamarok> yes, it works, but I would like to have the whole working again some time...
<mgraesslin> yeah I have the same problem
<Mamarok> the only thing that actually works with xrender is transparency
<mgraesslin> basically yes - most effects require OpenGL
<mgraesslin> Present Windows and desktop grid should work as well
<Mamarok> and looks not that good TBH
<Mamarok> nope, present windows doesn't
<mgraesslin> that could be fixed in 4.2.2
<Mamarok> bad, as I will have to present it next week at OpenExpo in Bern, I really consider going back to Intrepid for that so I can show some bling
<mgraesslin> present windows should work as it doesn't require OpenGL. Possible that the motion dynamics is too heavy for software rendering
<Mamarok> gosh, I have a race horse of a laptop and can't use the minima :(
<a|wen> Mamarok: present windows works for me using xrender
 * a|wen has never had any real luck with the fglrx drivers ... at least not combined with dual-screen and not crashing all the time
<agateau> Riddell: Back again asking you for some bug to fix!
<Riddell> agateau: I e-mailed you yesterday
<Riddell> with a bug to be looked into
<agateau> Riddel: oh
<agateau> checking mail now
<agateau> ok got it
<Riddell> phew
<agateau> yes i remember you told me about that one
<JontheEchidna> Oh cool, my Plasma patch got committed upstream ^_^
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: crash fix?
<JontheEchidna> nah, tooltips for the Quicklaunch applet icons
<a|wen> uhh, shiny :)
<JontheEchidna> quite :D
<agateau> Riddell (or anyone else in fact): have you been able to reproduce the screensaver bug?
<agateau> I can't :/
<Riddell> agateau: yes, if I lock the screen then take the power cable out  it shows the notification
 * agateau tries
<agateau> ok, i can reproduce
<agateau> thanks
<agateau> i was trying with a shell loop on "kdialog --passivepopup" without success
<Riddell> I think it's specifically the plasma popups which are the issue
<agateau> kdialog --passivepopup shows plasma popups
<agateau> in fact i just reproduced it with kdialog
<agateau> it didn't work before because I already had popups displayed
 * agateau dives into the code, then
<shtylman> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> kwwii: no biggy dude, thanks :)  had to mess with you because someone was bringing up "UDS Pictures" of me in compromising situations ;p
<kwwii> nixternal: yeah, but still, I promised to send it quite some time ago :p
<agateau> Riddell: just posted a patch for the notification bug on lp and bko.
<Riddell> agateau: gosh, how does it work?
<agateau> Riddell: easy: take a solution that works (KPassivePopup), copy'n'paste the window flags, and here you are :)
<agateau> at least it works-on-my-machine
<freinhard> Riddell: could you give me that 8.04=>9.04 link once again please?
<Riddell> freinhard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<ScottK> What's the official 8.10 -> 9.04 upgrade method?
 * ScottK is going to try ....
<Riddell> ScottK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<shtylman> Riddell: ubiquity still hasn't been merged :/ dunno if it is critical for beta or whatnot
<Riddell> shtylman: I pulled in the wordwrap fix, the rest is fine for after beta
<Riddell> shtylman: is it all ready to merge?
<shtylman> Riddell: ok
<shtylman> Riddell: the partition bar stuff is, and I think there were some tz map fixes
<shtylman> Riddell: it is in a working state...if thats what you mean :)
<davmor2> shtylman: not critical it's for after beta
<freinhard> i guess using apt-cacher is not a good idea?
 * Riddell hasn't heard of apt-cacher
<davmor2> Riddell: caches apt downloads
<freinhard> upgrading three machines causes some traffic...
<a|wen_> freinhard: using any kind of cacher could be a good idea in that case ... apt-cacher, squid or...
<pkt> is kprinter from kde 3.5 included in latest kubuntu ?
<pkt> or are there any plans to include it at least until kde4's version supports all of its functionality ?
<Quintasan> pkt: I'm afraid it's not, at least apt-cache said so
<pkt> oh, bummer, I 'd love to switch to kde4 but I can't if I can't print 2-sided :(
<Riddell> you can configure your printer with system-config-printer-kde in jaunty
<freinhard> pkt: i can't either
<pkt> Riddell: the problem is not in configuring the printer
<pkt> the UI is lacking the option to print separately "Odd" and "Even" pages
<pkt> The upstream suggestion is to include kprinter from 3.5 until the kde4 is equivalent in functionality
<freinhard> pkt: got a printer with duplex unit but can't convince it to use it.
<pkt> freinhard: so I guess you would benefit from "manual 2-sided" too, at least until you get your system to use your duplex unit :)
<pkt> In my case, the price for the duplex unit was more than the whole printer is worth currently and it is also very hard to find
<pkt> (not to mention that not supporting this widely-used feature is definitely a regression)
<ScottK> Riddell: If I click in the  terminal area of the upgrader (to copy stuff out of it) while the upgrade is going on, the text starts updating from the place I clicked, not at the bottom.  Known issue?
<Riddell> ScottK: I seem to remember it, report a bug anyway
<ScottK> I will.
<ScottK> Riddell: What package?
<Riddell> ScottK: update-manager
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<freinhard> pkt: i would benefit from a printerdriver that manages to use the duplex unit, i hate printing odd/even pages cause printers tend to take 2pages at a time and that screws up everything. besides i'm to lazy to walk to the printer twice ;)
<pkt> well, I can't do anything for that, sorry :)
<pkt> while for kprinter, the code is already there, so it is a distro bug imho
 * freinhard just noticed that he got some unauthorized lines in his cups-error-log
<freinhard> why should someone want to keep obsolete packages after a dist-upgrade?
<pkt> what do you mean obsolete ?
<freinhard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<pkt> if the new version is broken, then offering the old working version is the least one can do imho
<freinhard> step 6
<freinhard> list of old kernel images gcc, packages that don't exist anymore etc.
<freinhard> can't think of a sane reason to keep them. but i guess there is one ;)
<freinhard> Riddell: encoding sucks ;) the german "Schließen" on the final "Restart required" dialog is rendered as "Schlieà en"
<freinhard> Riddell: where should i report problems after the distupgrade?
<Riddell> freinhard: here and launchpad and iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<JontheEchidna> actually that might already be reported
<JontheEchidna> there's an encoding fix due for KDE 4.2.2
<JontheEchidna> freinhard, Riddell^
<freinhard> Riddell: didn't use any iso so i guess here's the right place: after booting the upgraded system i get a somewhat grey screen and a mouse pointer, thats it.
<JontheEchidna> bug 344709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344709 in kde4libs "kde 4.2.1 has problems showing certain utf-8 characters" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344709
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's probably an issue with pykde
<Riddell> freinhard: so just a blank screen?
<ScottK> Am I supposed to automagically have a Network Management widget somewhere or is it expected I have to add it?
<freinhard> Riddell: some shady grey background.
<a|wen_> ScottK: you are expected to have it for new users only afaik ... at least i had to add it myself as well
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ This needs to be prominently mentioned in the release notes.
<freinhard> Riddell: would you mind adding a "cd /tmp/" to the beginning of the update script?
<agateau> Riddell: any other bug for me?
<Riddell> agateau: think up a way to add network manager to plasma for newly upgraded users?
<Riddell> freinhard: but no sign of KDE or anything useful?  what's running?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm... I smell a hack here :)
<freinhard> freinhard: kdm seems to be running
<Riddell> freinhard: but you can't see it?
<agateau> Riddell: I guess a kconf_update might be a way to do so
<freinhard> Riddell: nope, nothing asking me for a user and password
<freinhard> i'll try to nopaste the kdm log
<freinhard> hmm any package that provides a cli script?
<Riddell> agateau: maybe, so long as it doesn't get in the way of new installs
<Riddell> agateau: ask ScottK for a copy of his plasma-appletsrc
<agateau> Riddell: this is going to be a pain to test...
<Riddell> agateau: use a chroot?
 * agateau needs a bigger hd
<ScottK> agateau: http://pastebin.com/f7525d9d2
<agateau> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> agateau: I reported this as Bug #349066, assuming it would be release notes material, so if you actually come up with a fix, please make that also affect the appropriate Ubuntu package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349066 in ubuntu-release-notes "Release notes need to tell upgrade users how to add new network-manager widget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349066
<freinhard> should a wired networkconnection work before login?
<freinhard> here it doesn't
<a|wen_> freinhard: under normal circumstances no (at least not with the recent way to generate /etc/network/interfaces)
 * ScottK waves to a|wen_: Nice interview.
<freinhard> hmm ok, so thats not really good. so i've got to use usb stick, argh
 * a|wen_ waves back ... thinks it is cool that it is actually being read :)
<ScottK> OK.  So here I am on Jaunty ....
<a|wen_> freinhard: you can just change the settings to start your wired connection
<ScottK> BTW, absolutlely no file conflict issues in KDE packages going intrepid-backports 4.2.0 to jaunty 4.2.1.
<ScottK> vorian: ^^^ Great job on the 4.2.1 packaging.
<a|wen_> yeah, great job vorian! ... the upgrade went über-smooth for me as well :)
<freinhard> a|wen_: can i do that on commandline?
<blizzz> which interview?
<freinhard> how do i get a default xorg.conf?
<blizzz> freinhard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
 * claydoh just upgraded his intrepid box w/backports to Jaunty
<a|wen_> freinhard: edit /etc/network/interfaces and ensure that the two lines "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" are there
<a|wen_> blizzz: http://behindmotu.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/andreas-wenning-awen/
<blizzz> a|wen_: ty
 * a|wen_ thinks this upgrading to jaunty business starts looking like a trend
 * claydoh had no unforseen hitches
<freinhard> anyone interested in my xorg.conf hat didn't work after the distupgrade?
<claydoh> yay to the team fantasttic work
<agateau> Riddell or ScottK: the missing network applet *only* affect 8.10 users, not 8.04 users, right?
<freinhard> agateau: right, i got it on a 8.04->9.04 machine
<vorian> \o/
<agateau> and i guess it's fair to assume user will restart kde/computer after upgrade
<Riddell> agateau: 8.04 too
<Riddell> agateau: yes restart will happen
<vorian> yeah, there have been like 200k kernel changes since intrepid
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> freinhard: file a bug and attach it
<blizzz> a|wen_: nice one
<a|wen_> blizzz: thx
<agateau> ScottK: strange enough, there is a network applet in your plasma-appletsrc file
<ScottK> agateau: I added it manually
<agateau> ScottK: oh... I thought this was the file you got just after upgrading
<ScottK> That's how I got on the network.
<freinhard> Riddell: done: #349082
<vorian> the login graphics don't seem to support 1920X1080 res,
<vorian> i get weird crap on either side
<nixternal> Riddell: have you heard anything further on being able to use LDTP with KDE at all?
<nixternal> it would be nice to start writing automated tests so we could rock with QA
<a|wen_> vorian: it is widescreen in general (at least it is that way on intrepid)
<vorian> ah, excellent
<vorian> tagging done 56 minutes ago
<freinhard> besides the intel driver (EXA vs UXA) and the xorg.conf the upgrade succeded
<freinhard> a|wen_,vorian: i've got no kdmproblems with 1920x1200 on intrepid
<vorian> freinhard: on the login screen?
<a|wen_> freinhard: doesn't work for me on 1024x480 with kde 4.1.4
<freinhard> yes, the kdm login screen worked for me with 4.1.* and then upgraded to 4.2.0 and got no problems either
<a|wen_> so looks to be a problem with certain screen resolutions; strange
<vorian> hem, works fine now
<Riddell> nixternal: what's LDTP?
<nixternal> Linux Desktop Testing Project...AT-SPI stuff so you can create automated tests for desktop environments
<Riddell> oh, no idea
<nixternal> started by GNOME but it seems there is/was some work done on the KDE side, but mostly documentation it seems
<nixternal> I have been watching the Desktop Team and they are doing some killer work...it would be nice to integrate a bit with them and create/utilize automated testing stuff
<nixternal> QA Team rather in conjunction with the Desktop Team
 * vorian responds to dude with look/feel suggestions on the mailing list
<josh-l> has beta release run into some snags?
<ScottK> josh-l: No.
<agateau> Riddell: about the network applet issue... I can prepare a script which would add it to plasma conf, but it would need to be run on startup only, not while plasma is running, which rules out kconf_update. Would it be ok to add an autostart script for this?
<josh-l> ScottK good (trying to be patient) :)
<agateau> Riddell: not a good idea in fact, since plasma is started from autostart as well
<ScottK> agateau and Riddell: Would it make sense for such a script to be somehow enabled by update-manager if it removes knetworkmanager?
<agateau> ScottK: tricky :) the thing is: plasma must not be running, otherwise it overwrite the config, and postinst scripts are run as root, so it would need to fix all users conf
<ScottK> Hmmmm.   Yeah.  At this point release notes might not be bad.
<agateau> ScottK:  Riddell: the simplest solution is to add a script to startkde I am afraid
<vorian> ScottK: i saw release notes somewhere ...
<ScottK> vorian: There's also the official release notes (that I think this rates if agateau doesn't come up with something Riddell likes) which is why I filed Bug #349066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349066 in ubuntu-release-notes "Release notes need to tell upgrade users how to add new network-manager widget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349066
<vorian> ah
<agateau> yeah, release notes are a different kind of scripts, written in usersh shell language :)
<agateau> but it's a bit unreliable :)
<freinhard> why not just put a notes-plasmoid on the desktop telling how to add it?
<freinhard> hmm i guess that was stupid, adding a notes-plasmoid shouldn't be less difficult then adding the nm-plasmoid?
<blizzz> ;)
<blizzz> why not quit plasma, add the plasmoid and start plasma again?
<blizzz> agateau:
<agateau> blizzz: because the update script is run by root, not by the current user
<agateau> but I have an idea i'll test in the train
<agateau> have to go now
<blizzz> agateau: ok. gl!
<tomsdale> Hi, have you heard about probs with ext4 and KDE 4.2.1 on kubuntu jaunty? I have some highly artistic screen freezes/crashes to report after switching the desktop cube.
<tomsdale> unfortunately the keyboard is dead as well otherwise I could show you a screenshot. I usually have to hard reset my laptop after such a crash.
<smarter> tomsdale: I'm using ext4 here
<smarter> no problems
<smarter> or nothing that seems filesystem-related
<smarter> your problem looks more like video drivers bugs
<tomsdale> It just started today. I got the tip from someone in ubuntu+1 who heard about ext4/kde4 combo problem which is why I mentioned it.
<tomsdale> smarter: I have the NVidia nonfree driver. There haven't been updates for a week if I remember correctly.
<ScottK> tomsdale: The problem with ext4 and KDE (or Gnome) is that the major DEs made some unfortunate assumptions about how often stuff would get written to disk so you can lose stuff in a crash.  I don't know of any ext4 specific problems otherwise.
<ScottK> maco: On Jaunty now and still no quassel crashes.
 * Lure is very happy with ext4, but have to admit I lost plasmarc once 
<tomsdale> ScottK: I read about that. It said also that the authors of ext4 implemented a "backwards compatible" mode so it behaves like ext3. Do you know the status of that in kubuntu 9.04 or how to switch it on?
<tomsdale> !plasmarc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmarc
<smarter> tomsdale: if you don't have extend enabled(which is the default afaik), your partition can be mounted as ext3
<smarter> and ext3 partition can be mounted as ext4
<ScottK> tomsdale: I don't know.  I'd listen to smarter.
<smarter> (when I said it's the default, I meant having it enabled was the default)
 * smarter decided to switch to ext4 while still running Intrepid and learning a lot of stuff while hacking with the kernel, initrd and other various stuff to get a working system again :p
<tomsdale> hehe, that's why went jaunty alpha. If all your background services crash at least you know what their functionality is/was. My Intrepid installation seems to be totally unaware of the ext4 jaunty partition though. grub intrepid apparently can't boot into ext4 either.
<smarter> tomsdale: iirc, I didn't have to patch grub in intrepid to get it to work with ext4, patch was integrated during intrepid dev cycle
<jtisme> Can anyone tell me who is in charge of kde regression tests
<tomsdale> must be my error then. I had to reinstall grub from the live CD to be able to boot back into jaunty after installing intreprid. Always got #15 file not found.
<vorian> jtisme: what's up?
 * vorian is not the one
<jtisme> well i see whole sections that dont work as they did in 8.10 kde 4.1 and wondered who was in charge of regression testing as I would be glad to help in that area
<vorian> jump on in then
<vorian> are there bugs?
<jtisme> well my experience (about 30 yrs sw devel) tells me you dont need a (formal) bug report if you catch something in regression tests
<vorian> if you want it to be fixed, you would
<jtisme> true but there should be a direct channel between devel and regression folks to keep the bug reports down
<vorian> you sound as if you have a list of regressions?
<jtisme> there should be a regression test group for kde
<jtisme> i could supply some
<vorian> well, i'd asume that would be something we could discuss at a kubuntu meeting
<jtisme> dont get me wrong, i am not complaining just want to help at a level before code release to minimize down stream problems
<jtisme> where would that meeting (on line i assume) be
<vorian> i'm not saying that you are complaining :)
<jtisme> i know just want to clarify my intent
<vorian> sure, check the /topic for any news on a meeting
 * vorian doesn't see one as of yet
<jtisme> i am a little unfamiliar with the jargon  /topic?
<vorian> it might be a good idea to familiarize yourself with how release deployments are handled with kubuntu
<jtisme> what is /topic?
<smarter> jtisme: topic of the channel, which can be obtained by typing /topic in your irc client usually
<vorian>           http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! |
<vorian>           https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<jtisme> ok now on  /topic thanks
<jtisme> and i will look at release deployments etc. good
<jtisme> if i type  /topic  am i the only one seeing the output?
<smarter> yup
<jtisme> thanks
<maco> ScottK: when you temp hide a bunch of buffers in a row, it doesnt go down in flames?
<Quintasan> maco: I thought it occurs only in mine case :D
<maco> so you get that too?
<Quintasan> sometimes. temp hiding buffers kills Quassel
<maco> and then when you restart it, it unhides them  :(
<maco> next ponderance: why does kontact show an unread number thats about 300 higher than the actual unread count?
<ScottK> maco: Do you mean select a bunch and temp hide them all at once or do several one by one?
<maco> one at a time
<ScottK> I'm also using split client/core, so it may be different.
<maco> i just noticed it doesnt usually crash when i just hide one and stop
<maco> if i hide one after the other, it crashes
<Quintasan> It sometimes works really slow for me
<maco> you mean when you see solid grey for about a second before it draws anything?
<maco> and when you start typing and realize that 15 words in, its only echoed 3?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> or when switching buffers it starts working very slow
<Quintasan> 5 seconds they I can see the buffer
<Quintasan> s/they/than
<ScottK> Seems fine here.
<Quintasan> Hmm also Amarok "forgets" the metadata of file, now my Rhapsody of Fire are marked as 0:00 long with no info :<
<Riddell> ryanakca: ping ping
<Riddell> ryanakca: website admin mode is broken!
<ScottK> Oh my.
<Nightrose> anyone know if i can get packages for the kde 4 version of kdevelop for intrepid somewhere?
<Riddell> Nightrose: no I don't think we have any
<Nightrose> Riddell: dot story indicates there were some in the experimental ppa
<Nightrose> but they seem to be gone
<josh-l> uggh release beta already
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Any objections to autostarting krandrtray? It seems to be the only way to make the KDE resolution settings apply at startup since startkde no longer handles it in KDE4...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ug, not another tray applet
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<JontheEchidna> the question is, is it worth it?
<Riddell> what changed in startkde?
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta  I really want an irn bru now
<JontheEchidna> nothing changed in startkde, which is pretty much the problem
<JontheEchidna> it's still looking for the kde3 rc files for screen setup stuff
<JontheEchidna> making it do kde4 would be more complicated since a) everything's changed and b) the whole this is more complicated in kde4 in that regard
<nixternal> Riddell: is there a trick to that link you posted?
<Riddell> nixternal: remove the "-admin"
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> I didn't even see the admin
<nixternal> nice irn bru there :p
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: surely this is fixable properly, especially since we have say agateau looking for things to fix
<JontheEchidna> cool :)
<jpds> Curious, all the African mirrors are in .za. <observation />
<Riddell> that's not what the list says
<jpds> But the users don't know that ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-27
<josh-l> beta has been released for ubuntu... kubuntu?
<josh-l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/
<Riddell> oh I was thinking we'd wait a week
<Riddell> no need to hurry really
<josh-l> for me there is
<Riddell> but the power trip is to much to resist!  we can play with people's minds!
<josh-l> oh it is out
<josh-l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/beta/
<Riddell> what?!  who let it out without my authorisation!  it'll be the gallows when I find out!
<blizzz> no cds any longer?
<claydoh> patience grasshoppers ;)
<blizzz> getting old, gotta sleep ;)
<Riddell> CDs?  this is the 20th century!  we don't want people downloading it in less than a day,  blu-ray only
<lex79> LoL
<lex79> :)
<claydoh> cd? whats  that I use those newfangled usb drive thingies
<josh-l> noone seeding :(
<blizzz> small iso for a small usb stick
<blizzz> in this moment i discovered i put the pre beta daily on a red hat branded usb stick
<claydoh> small bug after updating from 8.10
<josh-l> claydoh, what
<claydoh> no dont-zap option in the display config
<claydoh> as I said, small :)
<Riddell> I have that
<josh-l> seeders needed
<claydoh> josh-l:  go for it :)
<josh-l> claydoh, have to download it first... gonna take 2hours from http
<claydoh> josh-l: takes me longer than that on my speed (for dvd image)
<josh-l> yeah wish the cd was out
<josh-l> it might be before i finish downloading dvd
<josh-l> 0 seeders for 64bit
<cernui> jos-l:for the beta iso?
<josh-l> cernui, yeah
<blizzz> gn8
<josh-l> night
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta  it's out!
<claydoh> Riddell: what package should i report the missing dontzap ?
<claydoh> Riddell: the upgrade does not install the package 'dontzap'
<claydoh> but what sould pull it in?
<claydoh> s/sould/should
<Riddell> it's brought in by kdebase-workspace-bin
<Riddell> if it's not installed that's mysterious, I guess file a bug on update-manager
<claydoh> thanks, will do
<cernui> What's the original content of the kubuntu bottle?
<Riddell> vintage Irn Bru
<claydoh> Riddell: nice bottle
<claydoh> I put a kubuntu sticker (thanks, btw) on my mp3 plaer, someone asked me what brand "kubuntu" was
<LjL> Riddell: i put that in the #ubuntu+1 topic, hope you don't mind.
<claydoh> so I have one less cd to pass out to folks :)
<Riddell> LjL: super
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta out! | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and Beta Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<Riddell> amd64 dvd the surprise lead torrent so far
<vorian> amd64 ftw
<Riddell> we don't even link to the DVDs
<vorian> ah, missed the dvd part
<vorian> Riddell: it seems there is a new addition in the 4.2.2 release? oxygen-icons
<vorian> will we be able to slip it in universe perhaps?
<nixternal> it is nice having a mirror 5 miles from your house :)
<vorian> dude, how can you ever see yourself?
<nixternal> har har
<vorian> which mirror is in chicago?
<nixternal> anl.gov
<nixternal> the server it is running on I helped build during a LUG meeting
<nixternal> i got a free Sun Fire X4200 out of the deal :)
<josh-l> whats your download rates from torrent right now?
<cernui> I'm more or less 3M full speed (+/- 350 kB/s)
<josh-l> cernui, weird, mine is slow i usually get high speeds
<cernui> Sorry, looked at the wrong file
<cernui> The torrent file is not announced in the download page as I see
<cernui> I used the right torrent and I'm having also good speed, maybe you have some ports closed
<nixternal> build kubuntu-docs now, will upload after testing...let the translations begin!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Gon> Hi
<Gon> I'm testing 9.04 beta un virtualbox...
<Gon> Quassel doesn't connect D:
<nixternal> A R G H ! ! ! !
<dtchen> ?
<nixternal> /usr/share/kde* what a mess
<nixternal> I am seeing some crazy strangeness with docs
<nixternal> I open up the doc in konqueror and khelpcenter by navigating to it using absolute path, works great
<nixternal> as soon as I use help:/kubuntu/foo it looks nasty
<nixternal> jaunty+1, our docs will use 100% the same stuff kde docs does...maintaining our own xslt and crap is insane, and it is so old
 * a|wen_ supposes our docs is like mingling kde3 stuff into kde4...
<nixternal> nah, our docs were originally created as part of the Ubuntu Documentation Project...and lets just say there are just some things not worth sharing
<a|wen_> he
<josh-l> what package installs koffice2... koffice? it's got some odd dependency issues, and wants to remove a lot of packages
<a|wen_> josh-l: which ubuntu version?
<josh-l> a|wen_: jaunty
<a|wen_> josh-l: koffice-kde4 should be the one
<josh-l> ok thanks a|wen_
<vorian> Sput: just an idea - it would be nice if I could see snotes
<vorian> I get a notice from a server, and there is no message in the window
<vorian> I do get the message via notification though
<josh-l> eh still dont like konqueror as a web browser
<a|wen_> josh-l: no problem here ... do you only have the official repos enabled, or does it try to install it from a ppa or something?
<josh-l> oh awesome... firefox tabs are fixed
<josh-l> a|wen_: what konqueror?
<vorian> Sput: never mind
<vorian> Sput: there is a weird thing that happens though, i'll take a screenshot for you
<a|wen_> josh-l: forget about it ... thought it tried to remove konqueror when you installed koffice-kde4
<josh-l> oh no
 * a|wen_ just got up, and is still not fully awake
<maco> er....has anyone seen kontact loop on checking mails? it just checked the same account constantly for a few minutes. and auto-check is disabled on that account
<nixternal> maco: gmail?
<maco> no
<maco> that one was for the server at work
<nixternal> I have witnessed a similar issue with gmail
<nixternal> 2am already...jeesh
<maco> 3 here ;)
<nixternal> another bug bites the dust
<nixternal> w00t, fixed about 5 bugs tonight...think that is it
<nixternal> though they won't truly be fixed until someone approves the uploads
<nixternal> come on archive admins, do your magic
<freinhard> Riddell: updated scpk patch http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/138771/
<allee> Shouldn't Warning in Beta/Kubuntu/Feedback also mention the repaint problems with qt4.5 (only?) with intel gfx  cards?
<Riddell> allee: I had repaint problems before qt 4.5
<Riddell> allee: but go for it
<a|wen> allee: are you on intel with repaint problems?
<allee> a|wen: yes, intel on Dell D630, 830 and E6500.   Only qt apps affected, well, otherway round firefox does not show the problem ;)
<a|wen> allee: can i have you test changing to XAA? Add Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" to the Device section in xorg.conf
<freinhard> same here, i've been unsing UXA recently (no more garbage on the screen). but Xorg freezes quite often (at least twice a day...)
<allee> a|wen: yes,  fwiw a screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/ygCvAo.html
<a|wen> neat ... more garbage but smaller areas compared to the issues i had
<a|wen> freinhard: changing away from EXA fixed all repaint issues for me ... could look like qt4.5 and EXA stepping on each others feet
<freinhard> a|wen: that's a matter of fact.
<a|wen> and can they agree who needs fixing?
<freinhard> i guess intel devs are using gnome and qt devs are using nvidia, so nobody cares ;)
<allee> a|wen: there are sometimes bigger too. I just wanted to show several  corrupted apps
<freinhard> a|wen: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzE3MQ
 * a|wen uses ati ... nobody cares about that one it seems
<freinhard> got no problems with my hd4670 except for missing monitor hotplugging
<a|wen> freinhard: i had serious corruptions with EXA ... and a too big virtual screen size (no problem in intrepid) made x.org cry
<allee> a|wen: using XAA makes xserver crash with chipset GM45  (Dell Latitude E6500)
<a|wen> allee: oh well, then that is not the solution for you ... you might want to look at UXA as freinhard suggests
<allee> :)
<freinhard> allee: as long as you don't use effects you might not get a X.org crash. using less effects increased the work-time/reboot ratio ;)
<allee> a|wen: UXA turn screen to solid black.  vt 1 - vt 6 are solid black too or xserver lock up system :(   Trying harder ...
 * allee presses power button :(
 * a|wen is sorry for allee :(
<freinhard> allee: use sysrq!
<freinhard> allee: VT switching does not work for UXA!
<a|wen> oh wonderful
<Riddell> works here
<allee> freeflying: did a remote login before starting UXA.  But UXA -> black screen even with running xfailsafe
<ryanakca> Riddell: Don't know what to do about it, sorry. You'll have to bug Ng about it,... hopefully I'll be back tonight with better wireless :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: he fixed it
<allee> a|wen, freeflying: you have bug no for?    Suggestion for wiki beta 'Warning'   Qt 4.5 shows repaint bugs with some but not all Intel Gfx  Chips  (Bug # here)
<EagleScreen> hello
<allee> Ah, reminds be:  kwin turn of  composite after resume (with G965 and GM45 intel chipset)   But that not worth another 'Warning' IMHO
<EagleScreen> what application should have more priority opening a .deb package in Kubuntu 9.04? currently in my desktop kpackagekit has more priority than gdebi-kde
<davmor2> Riddell: I like the irn-brw Kubuntu bottle :D
<a|wen> allee: i have no bug ... i'm hit by the ati one instead
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: I am push a fix for bug #349066 atm, but it's a bit ugly: it adds a script to /usr/env/ (a standard dir read by startkde)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349066 in ubuntu-release-notes "Release notes need to tell upgrade users how to add new network-manager widget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349066
<agateau> *pushing
<freinhard> seele: found your pdf for system-config-printer-kde. did you consider a way how to display conflicts in printers options? gnome's system-config-printer shows a icon next to that option causing the conflict with the message in the tooltip and a popup if you click on it.
<Riddell> freinhard: I never worked out why there would be conflicts
<freinhard> Riddell: in case you have a printer that supports duplex printing, enable duplex, set 2-sided printing to anything but off, save, disable duplex => conflict
<freinhard> Riddell: got that on a hp 2200 and without the patch it gives some ugly output on commandline ;)
<Riddell> mm, right
<freinhard> Riddell: btw, here's the reminder to rebuild the package after beta ;)
<Riddell> freinhard: it's top of my list today, unfortunately I've been battling european train websites
<seele> freinhard: i thought 2-sided printing is duplex.. why would there be two options to first enable 2-sided printing and then configure it?
<Riddell> freinhard: what shall I put as commit message for your patch?
<davmor2> seele: isn't there a difference.  I one not that it prints pages 1 on the front then 2 and repeats for the amount of copies you have then print pages 3 and 4.  And the other prints 1234 then 1234 until all copies are done
<freinhard> Riddell: something like "do not acces not existing gui items" for btnConflict and "fix wrong signal connection for changed checkboxes"
<davmor2> seele: I think duplex is the latter so you don't need to sort through them in order to clip them together
<freinhard> seele: yes duplex is 2-sided printing, i guess that's because the printer options are derived 1:1 from the printers PPD file
<seele> davmor2: multiple sides to a side is different from printing on both sides
<seele> freinhard: can we capture some of those redundant options and treat them a certain way instead of just diplaying what is in the ppd file?
<freinhard> seele: well i'd disable the dropdown as long as the duplex checkbox is not checked. got to dig a bit deeper into the scpk code, no idea how to do that yet ;)
<seele> freinhard: couldnt it be done the other way around too? if 2 sided is set to no, that's the same as disabling the duplex option
<seele> the fact that there are two options which almost do the same is confusing
<seele> reducing it to one would be optimarl
<Riddell> freinhard: committed and uploaded, thanks
<freinhard> Riddell: yw!
<Riddell> freinhard: as you'll have noticed there's plenty other bits with s-c-p-k to be fixed up before release, feel free to have a go at them :)
<jtechidna> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main python2.6 2.6.1-1ubuntu5
<jtechidna>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<jtechidna> wtf? 403?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You don't want that one.
<ScottK> That's to keep more systems from getting broken until they can get a fix uploaded.
<JontheEchidna> oh, well it sure breaks pbuilder
<ScottK> More importantly it breaks update-manager.
<ScottK> If you get the update that is.
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> Could I get sponsorship for bug 326648?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326648 in gtk-qt-engine "[Kubuntu 9.04] gtk-qt-engine not working" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326648
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: onto it
<JontheEchidna> There's also bug 346813, it seems that both gtk2-engines-qtcurve and kde-style-qtcurve are in main now...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346813 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream bugfix release (QtCurve 0.62.5)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346813
 * JontheEchidna has used the QtCurves since he posted the packages on the bug for testing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: why is kde-style-qtcurve-kdeconfig being removed?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, that
<JontheEchidna> Qt can use KDE styles now, and the way we were separating it was a real hack
<Riddell> KDE styles?  there's only ever been Qt styles
<JontheEchidna> if that's the case, then it probably shouldn't have been split the way it was in the first place
<JontheEchidna> Oh, another reason was that it would have been nearly impossible to split out the kwin style if we didn't switch to cdbs/away from the hack
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so there's no /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so any more?
<JontheEchidna> bug 319331 too unless you're already sick of sponsoring my uploads :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319331 in amarok "[jaunty] amarok 2.0.1.1 always crashes on startup on PPC" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319331
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Right
<Riddell> seems like more then a bugfix release this
<Riddell> uploaded anyhoo
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: amarok uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Thanks a lot, that's all that I needed sponsored (that I can remember :P)
 * JontheEchidna will try going for core-dev next cycle
<vorian> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> vorian: if you're quick
<vorian> Riddell: my serer is down - i hope you have pulled tarballs :/
<vorian> Riddell: if not, i'll figure something else out
<Riddell> vorian: can get them from ktown
<Riddell> but the oxygen-icons thing is a mess
<vorian> ah...
<vorian> Riddell: i can get them, I don't have a place to stash them for everyone else to help with
<Riddell> vorian: I'm out for an hour, will sort something out when I get back
<vorian> Riddell: ok
<vorian> Riddell: we already had some stuff started last night :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: just curious, the new oxygen tarball is a mess in what way?
 * vorian has not liked this week very much at all
<JontheEchidna> ~order tea, earl grey, hot for vorian
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain vorian.
<Sput> !order tea, Shogun
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sput> ~order tea, Shogun
 * kubotu slides tea, shogun down the bar to Sput
<ScottK> I am supposed to have an icon that tells me there are updates in Jaunty, right?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, update-notifier-kde
<ScottK> Hmmm.  60 updates. No icon.
<JontheEchidna> python-qt4-dbus could be busted and update-notifier-kde could be crashing
<ScottK> That's it.
<JontheEchidna> reinstalling python-qt4-dbus seems to fix it, but that's a workaround
<ScottK> It's a|wen's Bug #348704 that describes the problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348704 in python-qt4 "/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/mainloop/qt.so missing after upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348704
<ScottK> Urgh.  And doko offline too.
<ScottK> OK.  I'm officially confused.
<ScottK> Riddell: Unless you can figure out ^^^ I think we need to bring it up at the release team meeting today (which I'll be able to attend after all).
<ScottK> OK.  ^^^ is on the release team's radar
<agateau> Riddell: branch for bug #349066 is here: bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/kubuntu-default-settings/add-network-applet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349066 in ubuntu-release-notes "Release notes need to tell upgrade users how to add new network-manager widget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349066
<agateau> Riddell: branch for bug #349066 is here: bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/kubuntu-default-settings/add-network-applet
<agateau> (oups, double post)
 * agateau is sleepy
<ScottK> agateau: I added a k-d-s task to the bug.
 * agateau needs to figure out what is a task for a bug :)
<ScottK> :-)
<ScottK> If you look at the bug now, you'll see it affects both ubuntu-release-notes and Ubuntu's kubuntu-default-settings.
<vital> I'm running jaunty beta and trying to upgrade it (apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade) it say that three python deb's are missing.. is that known already or should I file a bugreport?
<ScottK> vital: Known.  There was a bad Python upload that broke a lot of stuff, so they blocked it until the fix gets out.
<ScottK> It's been publishes and so should be on a mirror near you soonish.
<ScottK> publishes/published.
<vital> ScottK, okay, thanks.
<JontheEchidna> fwiw I'm just getting the fixed update
<JontheEchidna> your results may vary (tm)
<vital> :)
<Quintasan> nixternal: ping
<Riddell> ScottK: that python-qt4-dbus upgrade bug is mysterious and important
<ScottK> Riddell: At the release meeting mvo got tagged to look into it.
<ScottK> Anyone else get double notifications from the NM widget?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you get yours from the US mirror or straight from the source?
<nixternal> Quintasan: pong
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: archive.ubuntu.com, which I suppose is the US mirror
<Quintasan> nixternal: I'm sure all kubuntu-docs string have translation suggestions :P
<Quintasan> nixternal: strings*
<nixternal> I have no idea what that means to be honest :)
 * Quintasan thinks he screwd something
<a|wen> ScottK: the python-qt4-dbus thing could be due to some pycentral foo ... i suspect you've read the debian-python mail-list about it; and as i understand it there've been some recent bug fixes to pycentral after lenny release
<Quintasan> grrr, whats with
<ScottK> a|wen: Could be.  I'm glad it got punted to someone with more in depth knowledge than me.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, that's the Canonical data center.
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah ... is very strange, so let's hope they figure it out
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Are there any other ways I can access diffs from kde websvn? I wanted to check how many files are changed to make Kopete notifications stack.
<JontheEchidna> other ways than what way?
<Quintasan> WebSVN is broken right now. I usually get diffs from there :/
 * JontheEchidna is browsing websvn as we speak
<Quintasan> lol?
<JontheEchidna> srsly
 * JontheEchidna sees if he can get a diff
<JontheEchidna> or I could just email you the files
<JontheEchidna> and you could make your own diff?
<Quintasan> Hmm I guess I can try :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: you have my email address?
<JontheEchidna> I think you emailed me a patch once, so I should
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: these will all go in kdelibs/plasma, with the exception of the _p.h files which go in kdelibs/plasma/private
<freinhard> Quintasan: did you try the reviewboard?
<freinhard> Quintasan: should be the easiest way to find out what changed...
<freinhard> http://reviewboard.kde.org/groups/kopete/
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't be a kopete change, but rather a plasma change
<JontheEchidna> notifications/kio jobs are now groupable in general
<freinhard> http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/242/
<JontheEchidna> oh, I guess we were thinking about two different features :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks for files
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: might not have been what you were looking for
<Quintasan> freinhard: also thanks, this will be helpful :3
<JontheEchidna> freinhard's link may be more helpful in the end
<Quintasan> hmm that is what I was talking about :P
<Quintasan> It's too late now to get it included?
<JontheEchidna> definitely
<JontheEchidna> we have freezes up the arse now
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta in less than 24 hours! Please test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and String Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
 * a|wen suspects JontheEchidna hit the wrong button
<JontheEchidna> ?
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe konversation-kde4's topic stuff is busted
<JontheEchidna> wow, that sure messed things up
<freinhard> beta in less than 24 hours? hmm JontheEchidna share your timemachine with us! ;)
<a|wen> :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta out! | Feature Freeze, UI Freeze and String Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo​ | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<JontheEchidna> That's what I meant
<a|wen> much better, he
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: If the patch creates a file x.cfg, should I do quilt add x.cfg?
<JontheEchidna> quilt add, then place the file where it should be
<JontheEchidna> then it will be picked up in quilt refresh along with everything else
<Quintasan> ok, thanks
<a|wen> has anybody else noticed, that a crashing app doesn't bring up a crash/backtrace dialog?
<Riddell> a|wen: it ought to put it's stuff in /var/crash and bring up apport
<a|wen> it puts the stuff in /var/crash but nothing pops up
<ScottK> a|wen: Intrepid or Jaunty?
<josh-l> surprised, installed beta last night, and already 60+ upgrades?
<a|wen> jaunty
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> josh-l: That's all the stuff that couldn't be accepted during the beta freeze.
<josh-l> ohhh
<a|wen> i've had kontact and gwenview crash until now with no pop-ups so seem consistent
<josh-l> scott_ev: should i have done a dist-upgrade instead of the simple upgrade i did?
<scott_ev> not necessarily
<scott_ev> I've had good success with both
<rickspencer3> Riddell: ScottK JontheEchidna etc...
<rickspencer3> how do you all feel about the Beta so far?
<josh-l> scott_ev: I was going to do a dist-upgrade but aptitude showed some issues, so i just quit and did a regular upgrade and it started with out problems...
<ScottK> I'm having some unfortunate window painting problems I didn't have with 4.2.0 on Intrepid (with Qt4.4) and my wireless is still flaky (so upgrading didn't fix my kernel problems).
<JontheEchidna> rickspencer3: pretty good
<ScottK> I'm still on my first boot since the upgrade, so I have hopes the the window painting stuff will pass.  I've seen such before.
<Quintasan> It becomes unresponsive after some hours, restarting X helps :3
<ScottK> For good news, I had zero upgrade problems.  That's important.
<ScottK> I did file some bugs and the important ones are being addressed.
<rickspencer3> It looks like Intel+X is shaping up to be a bit of a problem child for Jaunty, are you guys seeing that in Ubuntu as well?
 * ScottK waves to agateau.
<rickspencer3> I mean in Kubuntu :P
<ScottK> It should be the same.
<Riddell> intel+X+Qt seems to be a paticular problem
<ScottK> i865 at least starts now.
<ScottK> Ah.
 * ScottK did not know that.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: yeah, but I was wondering what you're hearing from the Kubuntu user community
 * Quintasan is sometimes happy about having an ATi card
<rickspencer3> the 8xx chipsets work for some people, not others
<a|wen> rickspencer3: i've heard lots of complains about intel and repaint problems
 * ScottK looks around at his 100% Intel (FOSS friendly, right) and despairs a bit.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: exactly
<freinhard> got a i855, shows the same video garbage with EXA as my i915
<rickspencer3> I chose a particular Dell machine because I wanted all FOSS drivers, and look what it got me :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<rickspencer3> actually, it's not that bad a of a situation on the newer Intel chips
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Beta/Kubuntu/Feedback  not much feedback yet
 * JontheEchidna cowers behind his ancient proprietary nvidia
 * ScottK notices he's typing on a Dell laptop...
<rickspencer3> other than that (and another X bug related to user switching) Ubuntu seems to be shaping up very nicely for Jaunty
<JontheEchidna> my card has had repainting problems since 4.0 in konsole, the add widgets dialog, etc, but overal enOK
<ScottK> rickspencer3: My painting problems are on 945GM/GMS
<JontheEchidna> wtf, my keyboard is dropping keys under high cpu load
<rickspencer3> ScottK: is that the indirect direct rendering problem?
<a|wen> rickspencer3: someone mentioned that the intel chipsets on Dell D630, 830 and E6500 was hit
<rickspencer3> does uxa fix it?
 * ScottK has no idea.
 * ScottK should try it.
 * ScottK just upgraded yesterday 
<rickspencer3> uxa is nifty, and faster, but if you have a multi-user machine, it doesn't seem to work so well
<rickspencer3> switching users seems problematic
<a|wen> rickspencer3: it does ... for those chipsets where it works
<a|wen> rickspencer3: i heard that vt switching didn't work at all on UXA
<rickspencer3> yeah, uxa is close, but not quite ready for prime time, afict
<a|wen> rickspencer3: got a screenshot earlier from one with the problem http://imagebin.ca/view/ygCvAo.html
<rickspencer3> however, it's super easy to turn on (one line xorg.conf)
<rickspencer3> so if it work for you, you can do it
<rickspencer3> that looks pretty bad
<rickspencer3> a|wen: does that happen when you move windows around?
<a|wen> rickspencer3: if you have older ati chipsets there can be problems as well ... switching to XAA in that case might fix it
<josh-l> why would a dist-upgrade have install issues, right now, but an upgrade be ok?
<a|wen> rickspencer3: i'm running ati ... but they just appeared; no need to move anything around
<rickspencer3> weird
<ScottK> Because upgrad just upgrades existing packages, but dist-upgrade will install new ones.
<josh-l> ScottK: do I need to do the dist-upgrade on the beta right now? or is the upgrade enough?
<ScottK> If you upgrade and it says no packages are held back, you're fine.
<a|wen> rickspencer3: very weird ... you can have ~20-25% of the screen like that on some occasions; is close to unusable
<josh-l> ScottK: said one package not to be upgraded... should I run the dist-upgrade when  upgrade finishes?
<ScottK> Yes.
<josh-l> ok thanks ScottK
<rickspencer3> a|wen: is there a bug # for that?
<josh-l> did anyone else get a strange looking boot splash screen after installing beta?
<a|wen> rickspencer3: started looking for a bug-number for the ati one, but forgot about it again ... i'll see if i can find something
<a|wen> rickspencer3: the ati one is bug 338669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338669 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "painting artifacts after qt4.5 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338669
<josh-l> I still got the same shutdown issues I had before (running on a dell lalptop) shutdown just stops at "*system will now halt" screen, though reboot now works
<rickspencer3> a|wen: I asked bryce to take a look
<rickspencer3> if you have any more info, feel free to attach it to the bug
<a|wen> rickspencer3: thanks ... sadly not; only know that changing from EXA to XAA fixes everything for me as well
<josh-l> brb rebooting
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Good call.  The after 30 seconds review is uxa seems MUCH crisper here and no repaint issues.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: great
<rickspencer3> however, in Ubuntu anyway, there are some stability issues, especially wrt user switching
<rickspencer3> so we can't turn on uxa by default until Karmic :(
<rickspencer3> are you guys getting lots of bug reports, in general?
<smarter> ScottK: testing uxa?
<ScottK> smarter: Yes.
<smarter> any problem with desktop effects/firefox scrolling/anything? :)
<ScottK> Not so far.
<ScottK> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3 | Source imported
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Assuming this proves to be stable, uxa resolves my X related grumbles about Jaunty.
<Riddell> UXA working perfectly for me
<smarter> ScottK: what kind of problems did you have with exa/jaunty?
<ScottK> Slow, window redraws missing, just all sorts of pain except not at all crashy.
 * ScottK wonders if we can add an 'enable uxa' GUI like we did for dontzap?
<smarter> bad idea imho
<smarter> if $user isn't experienced enough to find out how to enable it, he'd better not try it
<ScottK> Probably.
<smarter> would be interesting if you tested some 3D games
<ScottK> I'm just really impressed how much faster it is.
 * ScottK has no 3D games.
<smarter> apt-get them :)
 * ScottK was actually supposed to do some $WORK today.
<smarter> oh, that might conflict then :p
<ScottK> BTW, I didn't get dontzap installed on upgrade.  I thought that was supposed to come with kubuntu-desktop?
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I thought Alberto added it as a checkbox in some control panel somewhere in Kubuntu?
<rickspencer3> so you don't need don't zap, as it's a Kubuntu setting
<smarter> rickspencer3: iirc, the systemsettings checkbox uses dontzap internally
<ScottK> yes.
<smarter> ScottK: kdebase-workspace-bin recommends dontzap
<smarter> that's all
<Riddell> there's a bug filed on update-manager for that I believe
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<josh-l> hey folks, i got issues, clean beta install... upgraded... still I get stuck on one of two screens when shutting down, or rebooting: "*system will now halt" or when rebooting "*styem will now restart"
<josh-l> help?
<smarter> josh-l: looks kernel related, can't help more unfortunately
<ScottK> josh-l: How old is the laptop?
<smarter> try googling a bit, there's a few commands you can try to add to grub to workaround that
<smarter> stuff like noapic acpi=off
<josh-l> ScottK: not old, 2008
<ScottK> OK.  What smarter says then.
<josh-l> i dont really want to turn off my acpi though
<ScottK> It's almost certainly kernel related, so nothing we could help with here.
<josh-l> hrmm ok
<josh-l> would it be a horrible idea to downgrade the kernel?
<smarter> shouldn't break anything in particular
<smarter> you could try with a more recent kernel too
<josh-l> smarter: is there anything in the repos more recent?
<smarter> the ubuntu kernel team provides .deb of 2.6.29 in a separate repo
<smarter> let me find that...
<josh-l> thanks
<josh-l> i mean to be honest i dont even reboot, or shutdown that often :)
<josh-l> i guess i could live with it for the time being
<smarter> josh-l: here it is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29/
<josh-l> thanks smarter
<smarter> trying an older kernel would be interesting too, to see if it's a regression
<josh-l> could I even use an older kernel if im using ext4?
<smarter> hmm, that'd be more problematic
<josh-l> is it necessarily all that bad to ctrl+alt+delete out of the "*system will now halt" or "system will now restart" screens? (for the time being until its fixed)
<smarter> as nothing should be running at the time you see that message it should be ok I guess
<josh-l> smarter: i could reinstall with ext3, and then downgrade kernel if you think thats a good idea?
<smarter> josh-l: if you really have time to lose you could do that yes
<josh-l> upgradings to 2.6.29 wont matter right?
<josh-l> for ext4
<smarter> yup
<josh-l> it will matter?
<smarter> no it won't :)
<josh-l> oh ok :)
<smarter> using 2.6.29 with ext4 here, no particular problem
<josh-l> i'll try that before reinstalling using ext3 then
<Lure> Riddell: no bug 347587 with UXA?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347587 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "suspend/resume returns to KDM login screen on x200s with UXA" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347587
<josh-l> smarter: one last thing, do I need to add that to sources.lst (the 2.6.29 url you gave me)?
<Riddell> Lure: mm, now you come to mention it, I do get that
<smarter> josh-l: it's not a deb repository
<smarter> josh-l: you have to manually download and install the .debs
<josh-l> oh so no :) ok
<Lure> Riddell: please add your HW info to bug
<smarter> josh-l: think you'll be able to find what packages to install and what not to install? :)
<josh-l> smarter: uh yea :P
<Lure> Riddell: but otherwise UXA is great - nop redraw problems like bug 279727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279727 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Display Corruption w/ Intel 4700MHD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279727
<Riddell> done
<Lure> Riddell: thanks - I am still trying to get upstream attention, as they consider it fixed
 * Riddell hugs nixternal for docs getting uploaded
<josh-l> smarter: fixed all problems with the kernel upgrade!!
<smarter> great
<josh-l> is there a repo I can add somehow that will have kernels that up to date?
<smarter> don't think so
<smarter> you usually don't want to upgrade to every beta kernel thought :)
<smarter> josh-l: fill a bug report with your laptop model and indicating that using 2.6.29 fixed the problem
<smarter> the fix may be backportable
<josh-l> smarter: right and I probably wont need to upgrade before full jaunty release anyways
<josh-l> ok
<seele> yay beta time.. back to being useful
<josh-l> smarter: I havent filled out a bug report in years... literaly, where ?
<smarter> josh-l: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<josh-l> thanks
<Riddell> ooh, a|wen on behind motu
<a|wen> :)
<josh-l> smarter: shall i add that i found the bug in the 2.6.28 linux-image package?
<Riddell> a|wen: where's the photo taken?
<smarter> josh-l: say you're using up to date jaunty, they'll know what kernel this is
<a|wen> Riddell: at the Angkor Wat area in Cambodia ... was there last weekend
<smarter> josh-l: output of dpkg -l|grep linux-image might be useful to clarify things
<nixternal> ok, kplayer is severely broken on the FTBFS side...more than likely do to it not supporting KDE 4.2...rkward is also broken and is by far an annoying package...these are the only 2 packages left that install docs to /usr/share/doc/kde4 and they both are FTBFS
<josh-l> okay ill add that smarter
<nixternal> so if anyone wants a challenge, rkward and kplayer is it :)
 * a|wen already gave up on kplayer
<nixternal> An eerie image of a figure at a Scottish castle has got ghost experts spooked. The scary shot was unearthed during the biggest ever investigation into photographic evidence of ghosts.
<nixternal> Riddell: you playing with the photographers at the Tantallon Castle?
<josh-l> smarter: is this alright? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/349778
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349778 in ubuntu "reboot and shutdown stuck" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00765/tantallon-ghost_280_765667a.jpg
<smarter> josh-l: looks good, thought the bug title could be a little more informative
<josh-l> smarter: can i change after?
<smarter> josh-l: yup, there's a button to edit
<smarter> josh-l: also, interesting, you're running the inspiron 1525 which should be fully supported on Ubuntu by Dell
<josh-l> smarter: exactly
<smarter> that should be enough to convince someone to look at it:)
<Riddell> nixternal: aye, I take all the energy created by my frustration at qt4-x11 taking yonks to build and channel it at their cameras
<josh-l> smarter: give me a better title
<nixternal> hahaha
<smarter> something like "[jaunty] Inspiron 1525 get stucks on "System will now halt", works with 2.6.29"
<josh-l> yeah that is better
<josh-l> :)
<josh-l> smarter: title fixed
<smarter> looks good.
<neversfelde> ist it possible for me to change the kubuntu docs?
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's in bzr, but somewhat frozen now
<Riddell> ask nixternal for details
<josh-l> anyone know if stasks for the kde panel is available for kubuntu in any repos yet? or if it will be?
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks, it is not so important and I will remeber, when they are open again
<nixternal> neversfelde: what needs to be changed?
<nixternal> ya, they won't be open until karmic
<nixternal> unless it is a major issue, then it can be changed
<neversfelde> nixternal: in systemsettings is said, that kcontrol is still available
<nixternal> argh, that was supposed to be removed...I had even tagged it
<neversfelde> and I translated it :)
<nixternal> ya, that wouldn't be considered major enough for a jaunty fix, but it is tagged
<nixternal> haha, translate it to say "IT AIN'T HERE HOMESKILLET" :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> wait a second
<nixternal> there is nothing about KControl in the bzr repo
<nixternal> nixternal@KaboWabo:~/opensource/ubuntu/docs/kubuntu-jaunty/docs$ grep -r KControl *
<nixternal> nixternal@KaboWabo:~/opensource/ubuntu/docs/kubuntu-jaunty/docs$
<nixternal> nada
<nixternal> sounds like you might be translating old stuff possibly
<neversfelde> "KControl is still there" is in the german template for systemsettings
<neversfelde> Located in system-settings/C/system-settings.xml:44(title)
<nixternal> wth, it is in LP translation though....something isn't right
<nixternal> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kubuntu-docs/+imports
<nixternal> it says they are waiting to be imported...how do they get imported?
<nixternal> who does the importing?
<ScottK> nixternal: #launchpad.  It needs manual approval by LP people.
<nixternal> do all translations need this?
<ScottK> AFAIK, yes.
 * ScottK knows enough about the LP translation system to consider it extremely broken and then quit caring for more detail.
<nixternal> I do not ever remember doing that in the past
<nixternal> ya, I am feeling the same
<ScottK> Dunno, but #launchpad is the place.
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> KDE translations are so much easier dude
<nixternal> people grab the .pot files, use that translation app, and before you know it, boom, you have translations :)
 * nixternal wonders how many people read his blog post about translations
 * nixternal hopes not many ;p
<nixternal> but from the looks of it, a few have already started
<nixternal> but that is fin, because they are probably translating stuff that stayed in the documentation
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: you our amarok man? ... i think we very much want to keep an eye on kde bug 184714 if a fix appears
<ubottu> KDE bug 184714 in Playlist "Playlist turns invisible sometimes with Qt 4 5" [Major,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184714
<JontheEchidna> not particularly, but I am our bug man (tm)
<a|wen> you did last upload at least :)
<tomsdale> Hello - I just made you 3 screenshots of my jaunty kde artistic crash. http://www.avecstyle.ca/screenshots/1.jpg   ( also 2.jpg / 3.jpg)
<ScottK-desktop> Amarok packaging is so much fun, I'm reasonably certain everyone else will be content to make sure JontheEchidna stays TIL until apachelogger's return.
<tomsdale> what do you think is happening? I have compiz enabled and this time I could still turn the desktop cube.
 * JontheEchidna hides
<ScottK-desktop> JontheEchidna: To late.
<ScottK-desktop> tomsdale: Generally, I'd say don't use compiz with KDE4.
<ScottK-desktop> No specific thoughts though.
<tomsdale> I had the feeling too it doesn't integrate as well as under Gnome. But I guess there is no point in opening a bug report with just a screenshot...
 * a|wen can't see a point in using compiz with kde4
<tomsdale> for some light eyecandy like window animations and the desktop cube? I guess the same reasons why someone would use it on Gnome.
<a|wen> tomsdale: in kde there is already kwin making eyecandy, window animations, flying stuff (all that i could ever wish for and more)
<a|wen> s/kde/kde4
<tomsdale> hm - maybe I missunderstood then. I'm just using the default "Enable Desktop Effects" in the system configuration. I didn't install compiz as an extra - just using what came with kde4 by default.
<a|wen> then you are most likely using kwin effects
<JontheEchidna> It could be driver funkiness, ati and intel are known to be troublemakers this time around
<tomsdale> I think so too ... I just thought that was "compiz" because the effects are so similar. I heard about Intel making trouble but I have an NVidia NVS 160 with the latest nonfree-driver.
<gabgom> hello
<gabgom> the hp-toolbox dont work
<a|wen> gabgom: in jaunty?
<gabgom> yes
<a|wen> gabgom: did you upgrade from intrepid?
<gabgom> no from jaunty alfa
<gabgom> CUPSEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.
<gabgom>  
<gabgom> this is the error it gives
<gabgom> starting in console
<a|wen> gabgom: can you try to do a reinstall of python-qt4-dbus ?
<gabgom> ok
<gabgom> I have done it and I have got the same error
<gabgom> This was working before one update
<a|wen> then it isn't the known problem ...
<a|wen> gabgom: which version of python do you have?
<gabgom> looking it
<gabgom> 2.6 I think
<a|wen> gabgom: "apt-cache policy python" should give you the exact version
<gabgom> 2.6.1-Oubuntu7 0
<josh-l> lots of updates for beta seem to be continuously added
<nixternal> hp-toolbox is working here afaics
<a|wen> okay, so not the accursed python version ... then it's a good question
<gabgom> If a setup from beta is It going to solve the problem ?
<gabgom> I meant starting from zero.
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't find a bug on making sure dontzap is installed, so I added Bug #349886.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/349886/+text)
<gabgom> or is it a bug ?
<ScottK-desktop> It's a bug and I can't start it either.
<josh-l> okay issue
<josh-l> dist-upgrade is wanting to remove a ton of stuff:
<josh-l> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139188/
<josh-l> help anyone?
<josh-l> yelp
<josh-l> ScottK: any ideas?
<a|wen> josh-l: just say no
<josh-l> a|wen: to everything in dist-upgrade?
<a|wen> josh-l: it's due to some package and/or archive inconsistency ... you'll see this again when running pre-release
<ScottK> josh-l: As a|wen says.
<josh-l> a|wen: so just dont dist-upgrade ever (during beta) ?
<a|wen> josh-l: if it tries to remove a lot of stuff, just say no ... it will probably work again in a day or two to dist-upgrade
<ScottK> No, not ever, you need to sometimes, just pay attention and don't let it do stuff like that.
<josh-l> ah ok will do
<ScottK> josh-l: Also I like apt-get better than aptitude in general because it's dependency resolver is less complete and in general it just gives up instead of trying to remove half your system.
<Quintasan> oh, finally finished building
<josh-l> ScottK: good point, i'll just use aptitude when installing and removing specific stuff then
<josh-l> hmm apt-get upgrade keeps back kdelibs5-data that sounds imiportant
<a|wen> josh-l: just some inconsistency ... wait a day or two, and it will work out fine
<josh-l> okay patience is the name of the game :)
<gabgom> ok
 * Quintasan is happy
<josh-l> man I never like operating systems, i'm enjoying one again for the first time in years, even linux although running it for 6 or more years, i disliked it somewhat, just feeling no OS was really any good, but I've got really good feelings about Linux again... good for them/me
 * apachelogger always gets bad feelings when thinking about linux
 * a|wen hugs Quintasan
<apachelogger> though I am messed-up alright :S
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<apachelogger> a|wen: are you going to re that mercurial mail?
<a|wen> apachelogger: mercurial mail?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the mail about mercurial support in dolphin
<apachelogger> @kubuntu-devel that is
 * a|wen thought mercurial was a VCS
<apachelogger> it is
<apachelogger> if I understand that dood correctly he means a KIO slave for mercurial
<apachelogger> like svn://
<a|wen> oh; now i understand it
<ScottK> Hg is written in python.  I find it quite ironic the the Debian packaging for Hg is maintained in the Python Applications Packaging Team svn.
<apachelogger> hm, if only the PAPT would be using git-svn ;-)
<a|wen> mr. mercurial is answered
<apachelogger> a|wen++
 * apachelogger is way too tired => bed
<josh-l> whats the easiest way to create a custom usplash?
<nixternal> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2009-March/002221.html
<nixternal> I think that would make more sense if it was sent to say the Ubuntu Docs mailing list of the Kubuntu Devel mailing list
<Quintasan> oh wait, so what I was translating until now? :D
<smarter> josh-l: custom usplash aren't really easy to do :p
<smarter> josh-l: and usplash will be replaced by plymouth in next ubuntu release anyway
<josh-l> smarter: in jaunty final?
<smarter> nop
<nixternal> Quintasan: not the new stuff...still waiting for it to be imported which has to be done manually, and seems there is only 1 person who does that
<josh-l> ah
<smarter> josh-l: karmic
<nixternal> and it seems that one person is gone for the day
<nixternal> ScottK: Rosetta is awesome!
<josh-l> smarter: i hope the boot splash gets a rework, i find it lacking in looks
<josh-l> did the usplash change in jaunty beta release or is that just something odd with my particular installation? its much smaller, and so is the progress bar
<josh-l> smarter: do you know?
<smarter> it changed
<smarter> recently
<smarter> not sure if that happened in beta
<josh-l> smarter: did it change to what I just described?
<smarter> no idea, my setup is kind of broken so I don't have usplash
<smarter> ask Riddell :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I can feel the love from here.
<nixternal> just a little
<NCommander> ScottK, feel like sponsoring something?
<ScottK> Just on my way out the door for the evening.
<josh-l> weird gimp toolbox isnt showing in the taskmanager
<Quintasan> josh-l: newest "feature" of GIMP
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-28
<jjesse> upgrading intrepid build to beta jaunty hope nothing goes too wrong
<jjesse> anyone else do the intrepid => jaunty upgrade on a stable system yet?
<Pollywog> are there dbg packages for konqueror in Hardy?
<Pollywog> I am having crashes but have no debugging symbols
<nhandler> Did some package break? I'm getting 'E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found. ' in pbuilder now
<jjesse> evening nhandler
<nhandler> Hi jjesse
 * nhandler thinks he figured out the problem
<jjesse> nhandler: did we meet at uds mountain view?
<nhandler> Nope, I didn't go
<jjesse> oh i thought your handle sounded familar like we've met in person before
<nhandler> I've talked to you on IRC before, but never in person
<jjesse> ah i just thought we talked in person
<jjesse> oh well
<freinhard> why isn't there a back button in case you got multiple software update notifications?
<freinhard> just got two, one for asoundconf and one for firefox. pushed the next button 'cause i thaught that might execute the command or give further instructions, but it was the notification for firefox. (of course i can't remember what to do ;) )
<jjesse> hrmm anyone done a intrepid -> Jaunty upgrade?
<Pollywog> Konqueror in Hardy often crashes when I move files between directories
<josh-l> how can i reset my sound card? something happened
<josh-l> running beta
<josh-l> i suddenly dont have sound
<josh-l> nm got it
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kipi-plugins/+bug/349955
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349955 in kipi-plugins "kipi-plugins should not depends on dolphin and konqueror" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> 	
<lex79> he is right?
<ScottK> jjesse: I upgraded yesterday.
<nixternal> Quintasan_: now you should be able to translate the new stuff :)
<ScottK> Quintasan_: He even sucked up to 'the man' to make this possible for you.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> ahh, that is how I get translation karma on LP, from the imports
<ScottK> Which is why vorian is the king tranlator of them all.
<nixternal> heh
<ScottK> He did the last l10n upload, so he got 14,000 emails and 700,000 karma.
<nixternal> rofl
 * ScottK is really glad they don't also go to the sponsor.
<Daskreech> Hallo
<Daskreech> anyone awake?
<Daskreech> Trying to install partitionmanager in Jaunty
<a|wen> morning Daskreech
<Daskreech> It says that it needs libparted 1.88 or higher when Jaunty ships with libparted 1.8.10 9
<Daskreech> Hi a|wen
<Daskreech> which I would assume is higher than libparted 1.8.8
<Daskreech> wait
<Daskreech> lemme look oveer those numbers again to make sure :)
<a|wen> partitionmanager installs fine here
<Daskreech> From ppa ?
<a|wen> no, from the archive
<Daskreech> huh ? which one?
<a|wen> the official jaunty universe archive
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> did a search and didn't see it
<Daskreech> lets refresh and try again
<Daskreech> Doesn't turn up in Kpackagekit
<Daskreech>  but it's isntallable from the cli
<a|wen> the view in kpackagekit only contains programs from app-install-data; might not have reached there yet
<Daskreech> ah ik
<Daskreech> thought it may have been another issue with the xapoan database
<Daskreech> xapian even]
<rgreening> a|wen: actually it should show all packages, however, you may need to change the Find By drop down ... possibly...
<a|wen> rgreening: ahh, that is how we play ... Daskreech^^
<rgreening> an d I can see partition manager in kpk just fine
<rgreening> maybe Daskreech has some filters enabled...
<Lure> Riddell: reminder: digikam debdiff in your mailbox
<brunoqc> Is packagekit using policykit?
<brunoqc> Maybe someone will see this later, I'm posting a feedback (on the jaunty beta feedback page) about policykit looking like GTK when using kpackagekit. http://imagebin.ca/view/mHAgvzy.html
<Quintasan> nixternal: okay, I'm going to star now :3
<markey> hmmmm
<markey> not sure who's really to blame for that
<markey> but if you build KDE apps yourself on kubuntu
<markey> you're prone to get a build error
<markey> that's hard to diagnose
<markey> libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev is missing
<markey> myself I've had that like 3 trillion billion times already
<markey> can't we put this as a dep in the kde-devel metapackage?
<markey> that would make metric tons of sense
<markey> "error: strigi/qtdbus/strigitypes.h: No such file or directory"
<markey> for a user it's next to impossible to find the right package for this error
<Quintasan> nixternal: about-kubuntu almost finished, left harder lines cause I don't want to screw something.
<Quintasan> Why update-manage-kde is in gnome section?
<a|wen> markey: not if only some of the apps need it (i've seen many without that build-depends) ... and in that case apt-file is your friend; og doing something like "aptitude search qtdbus | grep strigi" also works in this case
<markey> a|wen: you're probably right with this apt-file foo, but in reality hardly anyone knows this :)
<markey> we get to see this error a lot
<markey> and users are usually clueless about it
<a|wen> markey: if they are compiling stuff themselves they are not real users ;) ... and we do actually want to keep the depends as few as possible
<markey> a|wen: good point, but then, who installs "kde-devel"?
<markey> if you think about it: people who want to compile stuff
<blizzz> where does kdebluetooth save received files?
<Mamarok> args, could we please have some pop up again when one insterts a CD? this is a huge bug IMHO
<Mamarok> *inserts
<Mamarok> no notification anymore since Intrepid, did nobody complain about that?
<a|wen> Mamarok: do you have any pop-ups with usb pens?
<Mamarok> and Nepomuk runs default and blocks the kio slave :(
<Mamarok> a|wen: the device notifier tells me that, but not for CDs, and it has been missing since quite some time
<Mamarok> works on other distros with KDE 4.2, so this really is a Kubuntu bug
 * a|wen doesn't have a cd to test with
<Mamarok> audio CDs are simply ignored totally
<blizzz> Mamarok: but not data cd, right?
<Mamarok> in Intrepid AND in Jaunty
<a|wen> Mamarok: do you have a bug about it?
<Mamarok> blizzz: guess what the user tells you who wants to listen or rip his music CDs
<Mamarok> searching
<blizzz> we had this once or twice in our forum, but no futher complains
<Mamarok> I can't even use audiocd: in Dolphin when Nepomuk is running
<Mamarok> and the average user doesn't even know about the kio slave
<blizzz> true
<Mamarok> bug 102188 and 339163 which seems a duplicate
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/102188/+text)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339163 in kdebase "couldn't detect audio cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339163
<Mamarok> so the problem is old
<blizzz> is it a general kde  problem?
<a|wen> looks like it only happens in kde4.2?
<blizzz> a|wen: afair it happend with 4.1 too
<a|wen> so has not worked with kde4 at all probably, hmm
<a|wen> Riddell: anything we've heard of before; cd's not showing up in new device notifier? ^^
<Mamarok> added my settings to 339163
<Riddell> a|wen: not me
<Riddell> data CD shows up fine here, not tried music CD
 * a|wen makes a mental note to by a music cd on the market tomorrow
<blizzz> you can burn one alternatively
<a|wen> requires me to have a writeable cd...
<blizzz> true
<Riddell> popped in a music CD, nothing ops up
<a|wen> do we know what is supposed to happen?
<blizzz> device manager should pop up, i think
<blizzz> or so
<Mamarok> or a "ask for action" window like digikam does
<blizzz> where does kdebluetooth saves received files?
 * a|wen can't make kdebluetooth receive files, so dunno
<blizzz> i got a progress bar and it looked like a success, but ~ and ~/documents are empty
<Mamarok> maybe in /tmp
 * Mamarok wouldn't be astonished about that
<blizzz> i looked there too, but no hit either
<blizzz> and  also there is no ~/.kde/share/apps/kdebluetooth
<blizzz> found it!
<blizzz> ~/.kbluetooth4/
<blizzz> this is a rather weird location imho
<blizzz> ah, it's name is really kbluetooth4
<blizzz> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172217
<ubottu> KDE bug 172217 in kbluetoothd "recieved files are saved to kbluetooth4 instead of somewhere visible" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mgraesslin> is it known that upgrade from intrepid to jaunty does not replace amarok-kde4 with amarok?
<markey> gosh yeah, Audio CD is broken to hell and back in 8.10
<markey> not that CDs are very important any more
<markey> (I hate them with a passion)
<markey> but still :)
<Mamarok> markey: you are not Mr Average User :)
 * blizzz writes a ff bruce willis extension
<a|wen> blizzz: what files (apart from the received files) do you have in the .kbluetooth4 folder?
<blizzz> a|wen: none
<a|wen> blizzz: okay, thx ... that was what i hoped for
<a|wen> blizzz: do we have a bug about it in LP? and if not, can you create one?
<blizzz> a|wen: however, it is a rather fresh install (did install jaunty in the train yesterday)
<blizzz> a|wen: i have none, but i can file it
<blizzz> or search first of all ;)
<a|wen> blizzz: if you give me a bug number i'll attach a debdiff
<blizzz> a|wen: i add a comment to 334136
<blizzz> bug 334136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334136 in kdebluetooth "can't find destination of transfered file using kdebluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334136
<blizzz> ok?
<a|wen> blizzz: add a comment, and change the title, then good
<blizzz> will do
<blizzz> a|wen: done
<blizzz> a|wen: how can i link it to the kde bug report?
<a|wen> blizzz: click on the "also affects project"
<blizzz> a|wen: ah :) ty
<daskreech> Must kpackagekit have a modal box after refreshing the sources?
<apachelogger> a|wen: ping
<a|wen> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> a|wen: do you have kde svn access?
<daskreech> seems a little silly since it has a prfectly good message system
<a|wen> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> :(
<a|wen> are we looking for someone who has?
<apachelogger> well, I do, I am just too lazy to checkout source :P
<apachelogger> a|wen: anyway, do you have time to do some stuff?
<a|wen> apachelogger: what are we talking about more specifically?
<apachelogger> adding a file to the kscd package ;-)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kscd-play-audiocd.desktop
<a|wen> apachelogger: where should it be installed?
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions
<apachelogger> then we need a bug report at bko that kscd -s does not work (ought to start palyback right away)
<a|wen> apachelogger: but at least kscd opens, right?
<apachelogger> then we need another bug report that dolphin doesn't like to be started with kioslaves as URL (e.g. dolphin audiocd:/ leads to an unkown protocol error)
<apachelogger> a|wen: yeah, you need to press play though ... which sucks :D
<a|wen> better than nothing ;)
<jjesse> good morning, overnight i did an upgrade to jaunty from 8.10 and had no problems
<jjesse> don't know if there is an official place to report that or not
<apachelogger> -devel
<apachelogger> morning btw :)
<apachelogger> jjesse: do you have kde svn access?
<daskreech> morning
<jjesse> apachelogger:  no i don't no kde svn access at all
<apachelogger> :S
<jjesse> good morning btw as well
<a|wen> blizzz: please test that the deb here does save to home directly: http://awen.dk/packages/kdebluetooth/
<ScottK> markey: For errors like can't find strigitypes.h, you can just go to packages.ubuntu.com and ask it what package has that file.
 * ScottK runs off.
<blizzz> a|wen: works! :)
<a|wen> any core-devs around for an easy one to sponsor: bug 334136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334136 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth4 saves received files to ~/.kbluetooth4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334136
<daskreech> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello daskreech
<daskreech> how are you?
<jjesse> doing well
<daskreech> great :-)
<daskreech> how's the book coming along?
<jjesse> well i think, it is off to reviewers
<daskreech> ok
<jjesse> do you watn to review the chapter?
<daskreech> Which reminds me I shold get back to doing my plasma book
<jjesse> i can send it to you drop me an email
<daskreech> sure
<daskreech> skreech2@gmail.com
<jjesse> ok its coming
<jjesse> on its way
<daskreech> \o/
<a|wen> apachelogger: putting the kscd file there doesn't seem to do much...
<a|wen> .desktop file
<apachelogger> a|wen: I think plasma/the device notifier needs to be restarted in order to get it used
<a|wen> apachelogger: it now shows the cd and i can start kdcs clicking on it ... but kscd can't play any cd's
<apachelogger> it does here
<apachelogger> kscd is very weird anyway
<apachelogger> good thing we don't have it as default
<apachelogger> creating a file for k3b right now
<a|wen> apachelogger: we don't have a better player that is actually pre-installed
<apachelogger> well, the idea is to rip the stuff anyway
<apachelogger> playback from CD is really a CD player's task, not a PC's ;-)
<freinhard> yesterday it wasn't. my (not that new) technics CD player refused to accept a brand new CD (must have been some copy protection stuff) so i had to use my PC
<a|wen> apachelogger: "dolphin audiocd://" ?
<apachelogger> a|wen: doesn't work
<apachelogger> see the second bug report I asked for :P
<daskreech> It should
<a|wen> apachelogger: works here
<apachelogger> a|wen: 4.2.1?
<a|wen> apachelogger: jup, current jaunty
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> now it works
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> a|wen: it didn't work earlier, I even tried various times + markey confirmed the issue
<a|wen> oh well, now it works :)
<a|wen> don't we rather want to open dolphin as that one is pre-installed?
<apachelogger> k3b is pre-installed as well :P
<daskreech> k3b works now?
<daskreech> jjesse: what did you make this file in?
<a|wen> apachelogger: no need to flash our kde3 apps ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a|wen: audiocd:/ aint got no mp3
<daskreech> do you have a Mp3 ripper installed?
<apachelogger> and doesn't have an appropriate package to get it, so k3b is the better choice at any rate :P
<daskreech> if you do it shoudl turn up tehre
<a|wen> daskreech: do you have a package name?
<daskreech> lame should work
<daskreech> !find lame
<ubottu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, glame, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 7 others)
<daskreech> bah
<apachelogger> daskreech: are you sure about that?
<daskreech> apachelogger: No I just remember doing that back in KDE3 days
<apachelogger> oh well
<daskreech> I've not installed a fresh thing since then so it's always just worked
<apachelogger> I am creating both desktop files anyway
<daskreech>  but unless they broke audiocd:// kio that's all I remember doing
<apachelogger> but since audiocd didn't want to start with dolphin earlier I am kind of against it
<a|wen> i have libmp3lame0 installed and it doesn't work
<apachelogger> daskreech: they broke loads of stuff in 4.1 the flac and vorbis folders were completely empty ;-)
<daskreech> apachelogger: Oh dear
<apachelogger> a|wen: you probably need  the lame bin itself
 * a|wen goes lame
 * daskreech picks up a|wen's cot and walks
<a|wen> yay! installing "lame" actually works
<daskreech> see?
<a|wen> apachelogger: did you prepare another .desktop as well?
<daskreech> now I wonder if you have oggenc installed
<a|wen> daskreech: dunno, but i have an ogg folder ;)
<daskreech> Is there anyhing it?
<a|wen> jup
<a|wen> cda, flac, mp3 and ogg folders ... all with content
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> the solid action stuff doesn't honor TryExec
<apachelogger> so.... how do you deploy that dolphin desktop file?
<a|wen> apachelogger: you install it with dolphin
<apachelogger> dolphin can be installed without audiocd and audiocd without dolphin
<a|wen> ohh, where is "audiocd" located?
<apachelogger> kdemultimedia kioslaves I suppose
<apachelogger> anyway, from a upstream point of view it is kdebase vs. kdemultimedia
<apachelogger> so, the only option is really to make the notifier thingy honor TryExec, then ship the desktop file with audiocd://, so it just doesn't get shown when dolphin is not installed
<daskreech> Why would dolphin not be installed?
<apachelogger> because someone wants to use konqueror
<daskreech> so just call default filemanager
<apachelogger> or doesn't have kdebase at all, but only kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> daskreech: default file manager does not support audiocd://
<a|wen> apachelogger: "xdg-open audiocd:/"
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/audiocd-options.ogv
<daskreech> jjesse: ettrich has two Ts
<a|wen> apachelogger: looks good
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/dolphin-open-audiocd.desktop
<apachelogger> probably should be distributed along audiocd, and whatever package it comes in should at least suggest dolphin
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/k3b-rip-audiocd.desktop ... to be distributed inside k3b's main package
<apachelogger> maybe I should add a german translation, since launchpad will not take care of it? :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> a|wen: the k3b file can be sent to trueg directly, or maybe via a bug report, but I assume a personal mail is going to be faster for getting it into k3b trunk
<apachelogger> markey: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/audiocd-options.ogv ... for some reason dolphin works now here
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'll send a mail to trueg ... and i'll try to get the two others into the kde 4.2.2 packaging
<apachelogger> the two others also need to go upstream, so at least a bug report should be filed
<apachelogger> maybe I feel like comitting them tomorrow ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: if you have svn access, then please do :)
<apachelogger> I have access, but no checkout
<apachelogger> + I'd need to fiddle with cmake and possibly folders
<apachelogger> *shudder*
 * a|wen have a kde3.5 checkout but doesn't suppose that helps
<a|wen> ScottK: you've been looking at kdebluetooth earlier ... if you could have a look at bug 334136 when you have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334136 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth4 saves received files to ~/.kbluetooth4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334136
<daskreech> jjesse: Should probably mention LGPL licensing as well :)
 * a|wen goes to find some food
<apachelogger> a|wen: do we have a bug yet? :P
<apachelogger> kde rev 946002
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=946002&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 946002
<apachelogger> a|wen: ^
<a|wen> apachelogger: yay!
 * a|wen goes looking for a bug
<a|wen> nope, can't find any bugs about it
<a|wen> apachelogger: bug 339163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339163 in kdebase "couldn't detect audio cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339163
<apachelogger> a|wen: sounds like it ... please fix it in the k3b change
<apachelogger> 4.2 doesn't come with any action to be used on audiocds so as a result the device notifier doesn't pop up
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'll add a task for kdemultimedia / k3b respectively and make sure it gets fixed
<apachelogger> ok :)
<ScottK> a|wen: Looks sane.
<a|wen> i hoped so :)
<a|wen> tested and works for one that can actually receive files via bluetooth ... i am not in that luck position
<ScottK> Test building now ....
<blizzz> a|wen: how does it fail for you?
<a|wen> blizzz: i've associated the two devices, but nothing happens when i try to send; nothing moves, changes or pops up
<blizzz> a|wen: associated with the device manager?
<a|wen> blizzz: jup
<blizzz> a|wen: try without it
<blizzz> just send the file to your pc
<a|wen> blizzz: also tried without having them associated ... no change
<a|wen> blizzz: can i have you try to run the kbluetooth4 from command line and receive a file and pastebin the output you get? (i have something i can't figure out if looks strange)
<blizzz> a|wen: sure
<sebas> Does kubuntu install something for the networkmanager plasmoid in /etc/dbus ?
 * ScottK looks
<blizzz> a|wen: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/704
<sebas> Apparently, my networkmanager reports that it's connected to an access point, while it doesn't find any active connections
 * smarter has /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf and /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager-kde4.conf
<smarter> along with a bunch of nm-*
<sebas> So I can't really debug problems with matching connections in NetworkManager and UI
<sebas> smarter: can you post the latter?
<smarter> the -kde4?
<blizzz> a|wen: begin of file transfer in line 24
 * ScottK has similar.
<sebas> yes, the -kde4 please
<smarter> sebas: http://pastebin.com/m51ed22f4
<sebas> I've this suspicion that it works for everybody but me, and that there are some displaying bugs you only see when it works properly
<sebas> so it's kind of hard to reproduce that
<ScottK> That file is from the plasmoid.
<smarter> yup
<a|wen> blizzz: looks exactly like mine until that point... wondered if ObexServer: "00:00:00:00:00:00" was meant to be that way, but looks like it
<blizzz> a|wen: maybe it is a bug in the output, the settings dialog gives a wunderful unqiue mac adress
<sebas> smarter: ok, thanks, it's the same here
<sebas> :(
<sebas> Is there anybody who can test the networkmanager from trunk?
<sebas> I've added some debug code that should make it clearer what's going on
<a|wen> blizzz: not unlikely ... but the output is from the obexserver, which the kbluetooth starts, so might be genuine enough
<ScottK> a|wen: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<a|wen> ScottK: thx!
<blizzz> a|wen: it works here however. although, with intrepid it did not, dunno if there is a newer version new, i used 4.2.1 then
<a|wen> blizzz: it's the same version of kbluetooth at least ... but bluetooth not being completely broken was fixed around when kde4.2 arrived
<blizzz> a|wen: maybe it just need to be more unbrokened *shrug*
<a|wen> until opensync starts working with kde4 i don't really care much personally
<blizzz> i just wondered if it works now, though i don't need it either
<a|wen> blizzz: it works now ... and soon you get files in a non-hidden folder ;)
<blizzz> a|wen: i do now, actually, which is your "fault" ;)
 * a|wen is terribly "sorry"
<ScottK> The bluetooth solid patches with KDE 4.1 in intrepid-updates and KDE 4.2 in intrepid-backports/jaunty are the same.
<blizzz> a|wen: i don't bear a grudge ;)
<Xand3r> hey ho
<Xand3r> i everytime used kdebase-workspace-dev as build-depend for plasmoids, is that correct or to much?
<Xand3r> and can i still use that in jaunty?
<Xand3r> smarter: hi
<Xand3r> maybe you can help me?
<smarter> look at how other plasmoids do it
<daskreech> hi rickspencer3
<daskreech> OO.o is sitll kde3 correct?
<rickspencer3> daskreech: I believe that in terms of the file dialogs, yes
<rickspencer3> ping calc on #ubuntu-desktop for the full story
<sebas> Anybody who can test the networkmanager plasmoid from KDE's trunk?
<rickspencer3> but I believe that the patch for KDE 4 dialogs was not buildable, or not stable or something?
<daskreech> rickspencer3: Ok Cool. How areyou?
<rickspencer3> I'm good
<daskreech> rickspencer3: Yeah I heard OO.o turned it off for auto builds
<rickspencer3> it's crazy, but I feel good about the beta, so far
<daskreech> OO.o beta?
<rickspencer3> I'm worried about x and intel
<rickspencer3> no, I meant Jaunty beta :)
<daskreech> X sucks
<daskreech> :-(
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> the problem is that the hardware is a moving target
<daskreech> It's really worrying to me that it has no alternatives
<rickspencer3> changes very quickly, and it's hard to support old and new hardware at the same time
<daskreech> Well for almost all other aspects of the UNIX stack you can choose something else based on some criteria
<rickspencer3> it's open source
<rickspencer3> start a project
<rickspencer3> :)
<daskreech> For pretty much every UNIX you can pick up the only really valid choice os X and right now it sucks
<daskreech> Wayland is there but it's not very UNIXy
<daskreech> plus I'm rreally worried about the concept of having X have all it's config and troubleshooting tools inside of X
<daskreech> But I guess we shall go along for teh ride
<daskreech> rickspencer3: How's feedback been so far on Jaunty?
<a|wen> sebas: do you have a deb of it or is it an export, build deb kind of fun?
<sebas> a|wen: svn checkout and cmake I'm afraid
<a|wen> sebas: anything special, that needs testing?
<sebas> X has two problems, I think
<daskreech> It's not W!
<sebas> The community is rather hostile and badly managed (see for example the radeonhd fiasco), and nobody except for Redhat actually puts resources into development of X (companies only fix their own drivers, if at all)
<ScottK> Xand3r: plasma is in kde4libs starting with KDE 4.2, so it's different.
<sebas> And that's indeed worrying, given that it's central part of all our infrastructure
<a|wen> sebas: do you have a checkout link at hand?
<sebas> It would be the perfect place for desktop independent improvments in our software stack
<daskreech> sebas: I would say THE central part
<sebas> a|wen: svn co svn+ssh://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager
<daskreech> It's the only project I can think of outside of coreutils that is persistently used in every UNIX variant
<daskreech> So even if you jump OS you still have to deal with the same broken X if at that point it is broken
<sebas> Basically, the situation is that nobody's daring to touch X, so it's hardly improved
<sebas> true
<daskreech> and basically every alternative is either wildly incompatible with the UNIX stack or a joke
<blizzz> bye
<daskreech> bye
<daskreech> I guess
<Quintasan> Why the default permissions to scanners are still not allowing users to use them?
<a|wen> Riddell / ScottK / Tonio_: when one of you finds a spare moment, please have a look at the debdiff for k3b in bug 339163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339163 in kdemultimedia "couldn't detect audio cd" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339163
<Quintasan> Anyone here got Sansa mp3 player?
<claydoh> Quintasan: I have a sansa e260
<Quintasan> claydoh: can you try plugging it while amarok is running?
<claydoh> in mtp mode or in usb mode, or does it matter?
<a|wen> sebas: the network manager widget doesn't seem to blow up at least ... I don't have any wireless networks to test against; but you can get anyone to grab a .deb from my ppa when it has finished building shortly: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> claydoh: doesnt matter which one.
<nixternal> Quintasan: I have a sansa e260 as well, v1
<nixternal> gotta have my rockbox
<Quintasan> claydoh: try usb mode
<nixternal> which I need to update to the latest release
<Quintasan> nixternal: try mtp mode if you can
 * claydoh has no rockbox for his v2:(
<Quintasan> AmaroK theme for Rockbox = win
<nixternal> i bought my e260 last year, refurbished, for $30 :)
<nixternal> love it
<claydoh> Quintasan: what am I looking for?
<nixternal> you have to find the refurb units, as they are all pretty much v1
<Quintasan> claydoh: I want to know if you can mount it
<nixternal> Quintasan: ya, that is the same theme I use as well
<claydoh> nixternal: they are working on a v2 port, but its slow going
<dasKreech> Does archos work well with Linux?
<claydoh> Quintasan: well mtp mode works as expected
<Quintasan> claydoh: You have amarok running?
<claydoh> yes
<Quintasan> -_-'
<Quintasan> So something is wrong here.
<Quintasan> claydoh: could you paste the lines from dmesg?
<Quintasan> nixternal: can you try plugging it while amarok is running?
<Quintasan> I get something like this when plugging in: http://wklej.org/id/70906/   I can't mount it, amarok shows no messages about media device :/
<claydoh> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/139692/
<Quintasan> claydoh: mtp mode?
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> looks like I have something screwed here.
<claydoh> no, usb mode
<Quintasan> oh, ok
<Quintasan> both work for you, right?
<claydoh> yup
<Quintasan> or mtp library is screwd or it's mine sansa
<claydoh> what model
<Quintasan> e260
<jjesse> question after upgrading to jaunty i don't have flash installed now
<jjesse> or mozilla firefox deosn't show that i have flash installed
 * ScottK had the same situation.
 * ScottK hasn't investigated.
<jjesse> intersting
<Quintasan> claydoh: dunno if you checked my paste, I get USBDEVFS_CONTROL failure
<dtchen> jjesse: known issue. please purge and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree if that's the package involved.
<jjesse> dtchen: thanks trying that right now
<josh-l> is there anything other than inkscape that can edit and save to svg?
<josh-l> inkscapes got too many gnome deps
<jjesse> dtchen: that worked thanks
<Quintasan> claydoh: hmm it's not library, mtpfs woked, but still throws USBDEVFS_CONTROL errors in dmesg
<claydoh> could you have a dirty, or loose cable connection maybe?
<claydoh> I get lint in mine a lot
<Quintasan> I'll check
<Quintasan> It can cause such errors?
<claydoh> maybe, I know mine won't charge if it is dirty, and sometimes it wouldn't mount (rare but stopped after I kept it clean))
<Quintasan> nope, but got new error
<Quintasan> config 128 interface 0 altsetting 0 endpoint 0x81 has an invalid bInterval 100, changing to 10
<claydoh> its all greek to me :(
<ScottK> dtchen: Is purge/reinstall flashplugin-nonfree if installed something we should ask mvo to add to upgrade-manager?
<Quintasan> argh I hate it. I don't know why it doesn't work, it appeard on new devices list but after mounting it disappeared :/
<dtchen> ScottK: it's worthwhile for amd64, at least
 * ScottK had the same loss of flash on i386
<dtchen> ScottK: for ia32, i'm tempted to ask asac and mvo to consider removing it in favour of adobe-flashplugin from the Canonical repository
<dtchen> (TBH, it won't happen.)
<ScottK> dtchen: OK.  Well I think we ought to do one or the other.
 * ScottK is about to head out for the rest of the day.
<Quintasan> claydoh: funny, when I turned Amarok off USB mode started to work
<dtchen> ScottK: having the logic for do-release-upgrade would be great.
<ScottK> dtchen: Would you write up a bug for it.
<dtchen> ScottK: against update-manager? sure, enqueued
<a|wen> Tonio_: the .desktop file for k3b i sent you ... if you have a recent enough checkout you it might already be there; seems they have already thought of the same recently
<ScottK> dtchen: Yes.  Please.
<Tonio_> a|wen: I'l look, thanks fo the warning
<josh-l> can I make a plasma theme with png instead of svg?
<tsimpson> josh-l: #plasma would be the place to ask
<josh-l> thanks tsimpson
<josh-l> something is up with my window decorations, they look bad... i'll take a screenshot i cant explain it
<josh-l> something is up with my window decorations, they look bad... i'll take a screenshot i cant explain it
<josh-l> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8439/snapshot1t.png
<josh-l> anyone know if there is a konversation kde4 for kubuntu packaged?
<jjesse> josh-l: i don't think so which is why quassel is the default ir c client
<josh-l> anyone know what the internal extender container widget , and the Activity Bar widgets do?
<Tscheesy> josh-l : the Activity-Switcher  can change the Activity you previously defined (e.g. by Zooming out by the Nut in the Upper Right Corner)
<Tscheesy> the extender-Container is used by other Widgets afak
<josh-l> ok thanks
<jussi01> hrm, is it possible to remove the names in the taskbar applet?So you just have the icon there?
<jussi01> if not, perhaps soneone could point me to the area that this is defined so I can hack on it
<jussi01> ?
<neversfelde> jussi01_: what abount stasks? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/STasks?content=99739
<neversfelde> is it what you need, was not useful for me btw.
<nixternal> stasks is nice
<jussi01> neversfelde: looks like what Im after :) Ill have a look more and play tomorrow. :)
<nixternal> my birthday is in july, I want a Kubuntu hat, shirt, stickers...just a reminder
<neversfelde> mine is in august, I want kitchensync + opensync 0.4.0 :D
<neversfelde> and a pony^^
<neversfelde> nixternal: I think there are some german translators for kubuntu-docs this time, although there seems to be no reviewer. I think it would be great to see a guide to participate in improving karmics doc. Is there something like this?
<nixternal> improving on the translation side?
<neversfelde> no, not only. We should get in touch with writing english docs too
<neversfelde> I wrote several german guides in wiki.kubuntu-de.org and I think that I can port them to english
<neversfelde> well, in my bad school variant of english :)
<nixternal> if they are CC licensed then we can probably use some of it
<nixternal> I am going to start working on KDE docs and probably going to start more time working upstream...just don't feel that fit like a glove experience downstream for some odd reason
<neversfelde> it is by-sa 3.0 (german)
<neversfelde> I do not know why (german) but I think it is no porblem to make it international
<nixternal> groovy...we need to bump the docs here up to 3.0 as 2.5 is dead I believe
<neversfelde> so how to get in touch making docs for karmic?
<neversfelde> I never did this before and Riddell told me to ask you?
<nixternal> ya, we (me, jjesse, you, and others that are interested) will have to setup a meeting where we can see what direction we want to go
<nixternal> I am not happy with the current state of our documentation...we call it topic based help, but what we have done is just broken apart the old book into a bunch of peices, or "topics"
<neversfelde> ok, I will write them in english in future, maybe a native speakere has to correct them, but should not be to much work
<nixternal> right, fixing broken english is the easy part :)
<neversfelde> porting to wiki.kubuntu-de.org is very easy then
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> would be nice if you can show me the most needed parts of kubunut-docs, cause I am currently workin at an english version of my choqoK article and this should not be very important
<nixternal> actually for choqok, you should probably be using the KDE documentation Template
<nixternal> svn trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdoctools/template.docbook
<neversfelde> ah yes, mtux told me that KDE is working on it
<jussi01> nixternal: My birthday is next week and all I want is a ticket to UDS and a Kubuntu shirt... :)
<nixternal> hehe
<neversfelde> so I am doing something redundant at the moment, not good
<jussi01> nixternal: so I expect those in the mail, kthxbai...  :D (it is really my birthday coming up though, 4th april)
<neversfelde> mhh, Arthur aka blizz translated my Quassel Article http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Neversfelde:quassel
<neversfelde> and I am currently porting it to 0.4.1
<neversfelde> in german
<neversfelde> where can I write an englisg version for kubuntu docs?
<nixternal> if you complete the choqok docs, then in Kubuntu we would just give a brief description of choqoK and then link to the choqoK docs utilizing help:/choqok
<nixternal> jussi01: if I were working and had the money, I would get ya a Kubuntu shirt for your birthday :)
<neversfelde> oh there is also choqok: http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Kubuntu_benutzen/Internet/choqoK
<jussi01> nixternal: :D
<neversfelde> only german
<nixternal> though I should probably get me a Kubuntu t-shirt first. I have 0 Kubuntu anything :(
 * Sput notes jussi01 has made it
<jussi01> nixternal: just ask Riddell for some stickers, they are free you know... :D
<jussi01> Sput: yep.
<jussi01> Sput: I should be asleep but im not...
<neversfelde> we should work on getting these articles to kde or kubuntu, but I and the rest of kubuntu-de.org team do not know how
<jussi01> Sput: dont forget tonight is daylight savings change :D
<Sput> jussi01: so what about the engine breakage?
<jussi01> Sput: they made us get on another train...
<Sput> an ICE at least?
<jussi01> nope
<jussi01> some cruddy commuter train..
<Sput> my "IC" consisted of two real old shabby cars behind that CNL
<Sput> those cars went out of service mostly in the mid-90s
<Sput> it was nostalgic :>
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 goes to bed...
<neversfelde> n8 jussi01
 * Sput too
<neversfelde> n8 Sput
<jussi01> nini neversfelde
<Sput> nini
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 349740 ... works fine with both dolphin and firefox ... + I think that stuff is handled by the app rather than the window manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349740 in kdebase-workspace "Kubuntu doesn't remember the size and position of the windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349740
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, works fine for me too
<JontheEchidna> I say let it get lost in the 2,000 plus firefox-3.0 bugs
<apachelogger> +1
<JontheEchidna> This is what I've been wasting my time on today instead of packaging: http://imagebin.ca/view/4vSwpB.html and http://imagebin.ca/view/8uofOu.html
<JontheEchidna> weather-aware wallpaper
<apachelogger> fancy
<JontheEchidna> it's really, really rough. As in half the time you gotta jiggle around with it and clear config to make it work
 * apachelogger finds the approach of animated wallpapers better though :P
<JontheEchidna> Plus all the actual wallpaper painting is taking a QImage of a jpg the exact size of my screen and painting it, lulz
<apachelogger> back in my suse days I always had that feeling that the gecko thingy should be moving of some sort
<apachelogger> maybe eye rolling if the cpu is busy or something ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> would certainly give the desktop a very nice appearance
<apachelogger> or the gecko eating flys every once in a while
<JontheEchidna> It tries to catch your mouse with it's tounge every 10 minutes maybe?
<apachelogger> markey: a statement on kde bug 178691 would be nice
<ubottu> KDE bug 178691 in general "Won't put files from SMB into playlist" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178691
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: something like that
<apachelogger> it's the small things that make a nice desktop IMHO
 * neversfelde likes his desktop
<neversfelde> cause of the small things
<neversfelde> :)
<JontheEchidna> The inspiration for the weather wallpaper came from: http://forum.kde.org/-plasma-atmosphere-in-the-desktop-t-39137.html
<JontheEchidna> or, that is to say the entire idea
<neversfelde> my two over 60 years old kubuntu pupils would like it, but never miss it
<neversfelde> :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 297806 is valid indeed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297806 in kdebase-workspace "Cannot change password in "About Me" kcm module" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297806
<apachelogger> needs description and subject change though
<JontheEchidna> I believe this if statement accurately describes the state of maturity of the weather wallpaper: http://pastebin.ca/50
 * JontheEchidna clicks buglink
<neversfelde> mhh, we (german speaking kubuntu-de.org) need another interview vicitm. apachelogger: your spare time is tight, isn't it?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-29
<apachelogger> very much so
<apachelogger> work - watchin ER - getting drunk - work
<neversfelde> any 	Deutsch 	
<neversfelde> 	volunteer
<neversfelde> arg
<neversfelde> any volunteers?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 349847 => request information if gnome desktop => if so, it's a pulse related issue (no clue how to make phonon aware of this and using pulse though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349847 in amarok "no sound in amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349847
<apachelogger> I'd move it to phonon though, since really phonon should be able to auto-detect that kind of stuff and take appropriate actions
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: what about you? It is no difficult, we need a ninja who can talk about Jaunty and the difference to Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> connect(m_brownies, SIGNAL(available()), this, SLOT(meetMyMouth()));
<JontheEchidna> brb
<neversfelde> and I think we can translate it :D
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: sure, I could do that
<JontheEchidna> mm, brownies
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, than I will write the questions and send em to you, thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> I think this will be the first interview of any sort I've done
<neversfelde> :) I hope you are able to understand what I am doing :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would say that the user in that amarok bug doesn't have pulseaudio, or at least that pulseaudio isn't involved
<JontheEchidna> usually it falls back to pulseaudio if the soundcard fails and pulseaudio is installed
<apachelogger> well, then why does sound not work? :P
<neversfelde> Users will love it, cause there is an iincredible amount of non english speakers here in germany. And others will love a translated interview
<neversfelde> -i
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: phonon issue anyway
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I am going to write these questions in the next days and in case they are not as good as they should be, it would be great if you could correct them	grammatikalisch 	
<neversfelde> 	grammatically
<neversfelde> arg
<JontheEchidna> ok
<neversfelde> ypu know what I mean :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 348860 should have been converted into a question really
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348860 in kdebase-workspace "Missing plasma.desktop file" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348860
<apachelogger> and there goes kmail
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> crashy crashy crash ... next time I meet krake I need to beat him into converting kmail to akonadi :P
<JontheEchidna> but Launchpad ships a broken product, I can't turn it into a question without reopening it :(
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> ninja pictures
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, technically the question is still unsanswered
<apachelogger> but the bug will be closed as soon as there is a question, so it doesn't matter
<JontheEchidna> but I'm lazy :P
 * JontheEchidna gets off ass and converts bug
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna:  Got a good translator for my questions and I will create them tommorro, so no problem. I am looking forward and will send them to you via mail
<neversfelde> Thank you in advance
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 316889 => please mark that 1.4 is officially unmaintained and thus archive policy prevents us from adding it, also adding it with full feature set is merly impossible due to missing parts of the KDE 3 stack and more recent, thus unsupported, media transfer libraries
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316889 in amarok "[jaunty] we should have both Amarok 2.x and Amarok 1.4" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316889
 * JontheEchidna would rather respond "nobody cares!"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: be nice!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, the last comment is complete nonesense
<apachelogger> 2/3 missing features were implemented in 2.0.1
<JontheEchidna> yeah, he should report bugs if he sees them, not complain for old software
<apachelogger> being the first 2 really
<apachelogger> and I have no clue what the third one means anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
 * apachelogger thinks that "first letter" sorting is pretty much the same as "name sorting", just that first letter sorting is a very narrow minded description for name sorting as you need a recursive sort everytime :P
<JontheEchidna> So what's that bit about media transfer libraries?
<JontheEchidna> I know stuff like the trash kio slave won't work
<JontheEchidna> oh, lastfm
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> well, as well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if not already the case libmtp/libgpod/... will become unusable due to API changes
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah
<apachelogger> I am quite sure libmtp support at least needs a patch for the version that is in jaunty
<apachelogger> also at some point xine API will change as well, rendering the app completely useless ... that might not be for 2 or 3 ubuntu releases, but still it would be a supporting reason not to add it to the archives
<apachelogger> anyway, all that roots in the no-unmaintained software policy
<apachelogger> only makes problems
<ScottK> Tell them if they want old software they should use Debian stable.
<ScottK> nixternal: You could port klamav to KDE4 while you're trying to get unblocked.
<vorian> ohmy
<ScottK> ohyou?
<heHATEme> dude
<heHATEme> this server is gonna kill me
<heHATEme> nixternal: check out my picture :P
 * heHATEme upgrades kernel
<nixternal> ScottK: klamav will not be a fun port to kde4
<nixternal> dcop => dbus != fun
<nixternal> vorian: I just peed my pants, great pic!
<rgreening> why in gods name does gtk-qt-engine want to install half of Gnome!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dtchen> it's an eastern just for you
<dtchen> err, easter egg
<rgreening> its tres dumb
<jussi01> rgreening: I suppose something in the recommends depends on gnome... kinda like firefox...
 * jussi01 gets very annoyed at the install recommends  by default thing...
<rgreening> its a kde package for kde theming. i stand by my prev comment
<rgreening> dumb is dumb
<jussi01> rgreening: ++
<Mamarok> good morning :)
<Mamarok> I wonder, are these gazillion console-kit-daemon PIDs running by default Kubuntu specific or is it a KDE bug?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: hi
<Mamarok> hi Quintasan :)
<jpds> bug #148454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148454 in consolekit "console-kit-deamon spawns too many threads" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148454
<Quintasan> ohshi- I didn't know LaTeX will tak so much disk space :<
<Mamarok> thx jpds
<Mamarok> sorry to be so lazy not to look for it myself :)
 * jussi01 waves to Mamarok from zurich
<Mamarok> hi jussi01 !
 * Mamarok *waves*
<Mamarok> jussi01: how is Baselworld?
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: hrm... how to describe it - its been good, but even when you work in the industry, I still think its rather obscene...
<Mamarok> oh yes, it is
<Mamarok> also, one has to be aware that even the most bling Piaget will find somebody to buy it
<Mamarok> and *that* is obscene
 * jussi01 looked at ¤500k watches and ¤300k phones....
 * Mamarok thinks spending millions on *one* wristwatch is absurd
<Mamarok> well, then you should have a look at a limited Piaget jewellery edition...
<Mamarok> but 300k phones is ... *missingwords*
<Mamarok> even on a mechanical great complications watch it is too much
<jussi01> Mamarok: thats the cheap ones...
<Mamarok> even if one watchmaker works two years on one
<Mamarok> but on phones it *is* obscene
<Mamarok> I mean you can get killed for just because it is expensive
 * jussi01 realises we are way offtopic and should probably go elsewhere...
<Mamarok> :)
 * Mamarok lives 142 km walking distance from Zürich
<Mamarok> or so
 * jussi01 prods Mamarok into #kubuntu-offtopic ...
<kurrele> hola
<Quintasan> I think *.desktop for KPackageMenu should have kdesudo kpackagekit
<Quintasan> s/KPackageMenu/KPackageKit
<jussi01> Quintasan: why so?
<jussi01> doesnt it grap privelidges when it needs them=?
<jussi01> grab*
 * Mamarok thinks usability of kpackagekit is very bad
<jussi01> Mamarok: ++
<Mamarok> one doesn't see well what is selected and what not on LCDs
<Mamarok> also the icons are far from obvious
<Mamarok> filtering is better, but still
 * Mamarok uses Synaptic
<Quintasan> jussi01: It doesn't
<Mamarok> best apt frontend I know
<Quintasan> jussi01: I tried to update package list and it told me I don't have required privledges.
<Mamarok> Quintasan: it works on and off, not always asking for password
<Quintasan> Also the default permissions to usb devices in udev rules should be 0666 to allow users to use scanners.
<Mamarok> and the option to make it remember the password for more than the session should go, far to dangerous for average users
<Quintasan> Mamarok: It needs fixing anyways
<Mamarok> I know, but even if Adept wasn't good, it's still better than Kpackagekit from the usability POV
 * Quintasan is off to church
<Quintasan> It's still in development, right?
<Mamarok> yes, and it should not go into Jaunty at this stage IMHO
 * Mamarok still can't configure her printer btw
<Mamarok> works on Intrepid, old HP LaserJet 5L
<a|wen> Riddell: when you get to approve messages for the kubuntu-devel list, just throw mine away, it shouldn't have hit the list
<kurrele>   Konqueror I played some videos on youtube and others not.
<kurrele>  Any idea, to play all the videos without problems?
<kurrele> It seems as if you load the wrong non-free flash player and sometimes if you do well
<kurrele> I think that problem can be AdBlock
<seaLne> has anyone had problems in jaunty with kontact/kmail forgetting an imap account? just happened to me again today, last time was a few weeks ago
 * a|wen has not lost any accounts yet ... but this is only my 5th day on jaunty
<seaLne> the weird thing is that all the files related to the account disapear aswell, its not just something getting corrupted
<kurrele> I have a pop account and have not had problems
<blizzz> i also don't have issues with kontact so far
<Quintasan> Hmm strange. Got Phonon notifciation that the sound system isn't working :/
<blizzz> hm, the konversation-sys-tray-icon is not in the systray in jaunty. it is in a usual window.
<blizzz> but it  worked before i logged out and back in again
<Quintasan> ARGH regressions ftw
<Quintasan> something kills my sound card and IDK what :/
<Quintasan> and why there are depends on libpulse0, FFFUUU-
<Lure> seaLne: interesting, I had such problems before kde 4.2, but do not recall seeing them in jaunty
<blizzz> is it known that konqueror does not scroll smoothly in jaunty?
<blizzz> (no matter effects are turned on or off)
<Mamarok> Quintasan: welcome to hell, gues how I can test Amarok like that...
 * Mamarok has to restart KDE over and over again to get sound again
 * Quintasan thinks it's time to go skateboarding
<hunger> Any idea what might cause the akonadi server to exit with code 255?
<hunger> Deleting every akonadi directory in my homedir fixed the issue:-)
<JontheEchidna> Okay, KPackageKit is apparently also unable to install java due to no debconf: bug 350972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350972 in kpackagekit "Kpackagekit not able to install sun java due to license agreement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350972
<JontheEchidna> I'm afraid we might have to revert back to Adept :(
<JontheEchidna> Between that and not being able to do install-new-packages-type updates
<valgaav> shaman is a really nice package manager
<valgaav> shaman2 (still in development) is going to have a packagekit integration so it can work with kubuntu
<valgaav> and it's alike to synaptic which is a good thing imho
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ++ on that idea. IMHO kpackagekit is not ready yet.
<JontheEchidna> But as long as its installable people shouldn't be *too* mad, I hope :(
<Mamarok> valgaav: sounds promising
<mat69> is 9.04 shipping with KDE 4.2.1 or with KDE 4.2.2?
<JontheEchidna> mat69: 4.2.2
<mat69> ok thank you
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, why is the eclipse packages updated for kubuntu 9.04
<CPrgmSwR2> updated = outdated
<a|wen> CPrgmSwR2: looks like eclipse might be unmaintained in debian, so probably no new versions to merge in
<dtchen> right. no manpower.
<dtchen> if you want a newer version, we can always use more manpower. ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no idea how to make a deb package
<dtchen> CPrgmSwR2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<dtchen> the canonical guide is the Debian Policy, but it's likely awkward to the uninitiated
<dtchen> also, see #ubuntu-motu
<dtchen> i won't volunteer any motu or core-dev who happen to reside in this channel ;)
<a|wen> in any case, it won't happen for jaunty ... more likely for karmic (and if you are lucky with a backport)
<CPrgmSwR2> so far eclipse has the best php ide environment
<blizzz> kdevelop4 with php plugin shows promises
<CPrgmSwR2> does kdevelop4 work?
<CPrgmSwR2> last time I recall it was still in devleopment
<blizzz> it is not released yet
<CPrgmSwR2> yep
<blizzz> it is beta 1 currently
<CPrgmSwR2> is it avaliable on jaunty
<CPrgmSwR2> nevermind
<CPrgmSwR2> its not
<Mamarok> CPrgmSwR2: you might try Qtcreator
<blizzz> Mamarok: for php?
<Mamarok> oh, sorry, overlooked that :)
<EagleScreen> do you expect kbluetooth4 to be currently working in jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> It works, though it is a little unstable
<JontheEchidna> it crashes on resuming from suspend, for example
<EagleScreen> i cannot send a file to a cell phone
<a|wen> EagleScreen: funny... i can send but not receive
<EagleScreen> I open send file, I choose the file, I select the device, and nothing happens
<EagleScreen> but now it is not listing the device
<jussi01> a|wen: I have the same...
<blizzz> regarding bluetooth: i can receive, but not send
 * a|wen thinks this half the people can receive, half can send is rather weird
<josh-l> anyone else get this lame issue, if I open another tab or firefox window, and the previous was a flash site, not always immediately but eventually the flash area just goes away replaced with grey?? I then have to refresh the page, loosing stuff in the flash...
<valgaav> I do not experience that
<valgaav> though I'm using the beta 64 bit flash plugin from adobe
<josh-l> hmmm valgaav maybe i should try i'm also running 64bit
<josh-l> valgaav: how did you install it?
<josh-l> valgaav: is there a repo anywhere with it yet?
<josh-l> valgaav: could really use your help here
<valgaav> well
<valgaav> waitt a moment and I'll help you
<valgaav> get it from here
<valgaav> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<valgaav> and when you unpack it
<valgaav> just move the  libflashplayer.so to /home/your home folder/.mozila/plugins/
<valgaav> should work out of there
<valgaav> BTW 64 bit flashplayer works so mouch better then the 32 bit one with ndiswrapper
<valgaav> even if it's beta I still recommend it if you are on 64 bits
<jjesse> good afternoon, it looks like my sound isn't working since my upgrade to intrepid, antyhing i can do to troubleshoot?
<jjesse> menat since my upgrade to jaunty from intrepid
<valgaav> that's probably somthing with new kernel update
<valgaav> did you make any hacks to get it working with 2.6.28 ?
<valgaav> or some alsa update issue
<jjesse> valgaav: nope in intrepid sound worked out of the box
<valgaav> well something that knows more then me should probably answer that
<valgaav> but  is any sound driver listed when you issue in terminal a lsmod command ?
<valgaav> something = someone :P ... damn typo
<freinhar1> could someone with a german locale please try kcmshell4 --help
<freinhar1> umlauts aren't rendered right here.
<neversfelde> freinhard: I can confirm this problem
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-29
<amichair> JontheEchidna: another Reese's piece at lp:~amichai2/software-properties/fixes
<JontheEchidna> I don't have commit rights to that repo :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bleh, I suppose. I'll file a bug tomorrow
<amichair> JontheEchidna: before we trouble apachelogger or Riddell to merge it, is there anything else needing peanut butter goodness in software-props-kde?
 * apachelogger falls off chair due to highlight overload
<apachelogger> I cannot merge
<apachelogger> some ebay buyer bought my gpg, ssh keys and launchpad login :P
 * amichair passes a Reese's piece to apachelogger to help stabalize his blood sugar levels
 * apachelogger cant do no work anymore
<vorian> cool, for how much apachelogger?
<apachelogger> 2k
<vorian> sweetness
<apachelogger> never sold so little data for so much money ^^
<JontheEchidna> ouch, sucks
<konqi_aki> someone highlight my name please
<nixternal> konqi_aki: hello
<vorian> wow, he must be scared of nixternal
<amichair> JontheEchidna: i don't see any other spk bugs to work on at the moment... is there anything I should do with this branch? or will someone pick it up via the lp magic links?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I can't think of anything, should be good to ping Riddell
<Riddell> I'm about to sleep
<Riddell> e-mail me and I can do it in the morning
<Riddell> how about 23:00UTC tomorrow for meeting?
 * apachelogger is good with everything
 * apachelogger is also kinda drunk
<amichair> I'm off to bed too...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I did not know nixternal was thtat scary :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks again for helping me help u :-)
<jjesse> nixternal is very scary
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: lol, you should see his picture on nixternal.com
<jjesse> especially if you meet him in person
<JontheEchidna> amichair: you're welcome. Thanks for the bugfixes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I shall never ever go to UDS!
<vorian> heh, I saw nixternals brother on "the marraige ref"
 * apachelogger doesnt wanna be scared of nixternal
<jjesse> apachelogger: don't wory i don't think nixternal is allowed outside of the US
<vorian> the dude looked just like nixternal with a mustache
<apachelogger> oh, fortunately :D
 * apachelogger still cant attend UDS :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna: my pleasure :-)
<apachelogger> got midterm exams that very week unfortunately
<apachelogger> but some UDS I will attend
<apachelogger> I promise :/
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> I'll go if I can get sponsored. School gets out a week before UDS
<vorian> I don't think i'll be getting a sponsorship this time :P
<vorian> or ever again
 * apachelogger cant got to akademy either since that is exaclty when major exams are -.-
<JontheEchidna> anyways, bbl
<apachelogger> vorian: you could join me in switiching to chakra or whatever it is called, then we both dont get sponsorship :)
<vorian> whoooo hooo!
<vorian> sounds like a plan
<apachelogger> oh and we could get drunk at the same time and come up with some more sensible name
<vorian> ha
<vorian> ohhh, arch :x
 * vorian had to google that one
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger! | Meeting Monday 23:00UTC
<vorian> see, that's why people are scared of nixternal 8-)
<nixternal> huh?
<konqi_aki> arch ftw!
<vorian> topic change
<nixternal> konqi_aki: you tell um!
<nixternal> can't figure out that damn channel monitor at all
<nixternal> and don't ban konqi_aki. that is me using Aki IRC client
<vorian> what was that
<vorian> ah
<nixternal> I am writing documentation for Aki
<nixternal> trying to figure out this channel buffer, but I can't
<nixternal> guess I am to stupid to figure out simplicity
<vorian> that's what started the whole "scared of nixternal" stuff
<vorian> is there a reason you have to use '/quote stats p' in quassel?
 * apachelogger is tres funny
<jjesse> aki?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google aki irc
<kubotu> Results for aki irc: 1. Aki: http://www.akiirc.org/ | 2. AkiIRC Python Bindings | Aki: http://akiirc.org/node/3 | 3. Aki IRC Client | Get Aki IRC Client at SourceForge.net: http://sourceforge.net/projects/aki/
<nixternal> fork me, git is a pain in the ass
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: lucky you, the meeting is tomorrow at 18:00 for us
<jjesse> kubuntu meeting>
<jjesse> ?
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
 * nixternal goes for pie and tv
<jjesse> mmm i like pie
 * apachelogger falls off chair again
<apachelogger> oh my emperor!
<apachelogger> 4:16 am
<apachelogger> I  am a truely mad robotor
<apachelogger> that reminds me on the song sad robot
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBYkB_Rz7XM
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I saw that. thank god it's not wed
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, strange
<DarkwingDuck> Just because I want to know the details I'm going to see what apport says about this kernal crash
<DarkwingDuck> why does this sound like a virus more then a crash?
<DarkwingDuck> hmm, Okay, gonna reboot and see if my kernal records a crash
<DarkwingDuck> woah... This is getting fun
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, this just got really interesting
<DarkwingDuck> Any kernal guys in here?
<JontheEchidna> You'd probably have more luck for kernel dudes in #ubuntu-devel
<DarkwingDuck> Nope. Not bothering patching it myself. Bug report off to kernal.org
<DarkwingDuck> alright I'm crashing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: zomg, an apt-pkg header that has documentation!!1!1
<JontheEchidna> run for the hills!
<JontheEchidna> <apt-pkg/acquire-item.h>
<JontheEchidna> ^and dantii ran :P
<JontheEchidna> (he implemented the aptcc PackageKit backend with apt-pkg, he's probably scared too)
<JontheEchidna> sleepy times now
<nixternal> ok, I have my metal jamming, now I need work to do
<nixternal> only 23:19
<Sput> apachelogger: just use your compose key with <3 and you get a nice ♥
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<amichair> Riddell: could you please merge the bugfix in the latest revision at lp:~amichai2/software-properties/fixes ?
<bodksi> hi all, I have a feature request for PyQt4... (that the API file that is generated during the build be included in the package) now that PyDev (Python plugin for Eclipse) has introduced support for it. Anyone know the best place to make this feature request?
<bodksi> (or that it is somehow available without downloading sources and building PyQt4 from scratch :) )
<freinhard> bodksi: i'd suggest to file a bug on launchpad against pyqt4
<bodksi> OK thanks, I thought it might serve to annoy if i filed it as a bug... but if thats the best way to request features then I'll do that :)
<Mamarok> hm, any idea why I have no sound in youTube on lucid? all flash and codecs installed, this came up in the last few days
<Tm_T> Mamarok: pa?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: well, I don't use it, default is the sound card
<Mamarok> and it worked before
<Tm_T> Mamarok: doublecheck you don't have it running
<jussi01> PA is evil and sneaky like that
<Mamarok> why oh why can't we just get rid of that crap?
<jussi01> Mamarok: was it the issue?
<jussi01> Motorola droid
<jussi01> crap
<jussi01> wrong window :)
<Mamarok> jussi01: I have no sound in browsers anymore, regardless if it is Konqueror, Firefox or Chromium
<Riddell> agateau: you pinged?
<agateau> Riddell: I did
<Mamarok> why isn't there a nice button allowing to just kill PA when needed?
<agateau> Riddell: just wanted to know what was the status with the latest patches I sent your way
<Riddell> agateau: I have "agateau amarok, ksni, kdebase-workspace dbusmenu patches" written at the top of my todo today
<agateau> Riddell: sounds good :)
<Riddell> along with a note to coordinate it with ted
<agateau> Riddell: perfect then
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<ulysses> hy
<larsivi> eh, Apport KDE crashed on me, segfault in Python - Apport refused to let me report it because there was no stacktrace
<Trouble_> Hey guys, is 4.4.2 in ninjas ready for testing on Karmic?
<Riddell> Trouble_: yes please
<Trouble_> Riddell: Cool, I'll install it now, but gotta pop out, but I'll have a play and update the wiki later
<Trouble_> or at least update the wiki if it installs correctly  :)
<larsivi> which process is responsible for the plasma runner widget?
<Riddell> krunner
<freinhard> there is no more sun jre in lucid?
<larsivi> it seems to stop working after the first use (or alternatively a little while)
<freinhard> krunner's calculator got really slow lately...
<larsivi> nothing I do seems to bring up the krunner at all
<larsivi> maybe it is related to virtuoso-t crashing? although I don't know if it crashed this time since apport crashed ...
<nigelb> what are the qt development packages?
<nigelb> I started to fix what sounded like a small bug
<nigelb> now, I end up having to get deep into it :(
<Riddell> how do you mean development packages?
<nigelb> upstream asked if I had them
<nigelb> I hit this error during compilation http://pastebin.com/UUdDbnLU
<Riddell> libqt4-dev is it
<nigelb> um, lemme try with that one
<nigelb> I'm so lost in kde
<apachelogger> Sput: yeah but using KDE emoticons would be way more consitent in a KDE env
<apachelogger> also it looks way better with colors ^^
<apachelogger> good morning everyone :)
<apachelogger> btw ;)
<Riddell> happy Monday apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks, to you too :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: btw you can install kde-devel,its a meta package for dev libs which help in compiling most kde apps
<nigelb> shadeslayer, I'm just fixing a *particular* bug
<maco> i didnt knw about that
<shadeslayer> maco: :D
<shadeslayer> nigelb: um.. ok :)
 * nigelb wonders how I got dragged into kde anyway
<maco> o/
 * maco thinks that's her fault
<nigelb> nah, someone came in on bugs channel asking how to link kde bug tracker
<nigelb> and now here I am :D
<shadeslayer> nigelb: hehe.. theres a super natural force that attracts all users to KDE :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer, that was a supernatural force attracting to all things easy.  I was bored :D
<nigelb> the only bug assigned to be is ftbs, and I was tired of hunting around
<nigelb> s/be/me
<shadeslayer> nigelb: which one?
<nigelb> maco, though you advertising it at every momment may have something to do with it :D
<shadeslayer> i have some spare time....
<nigelb> shadeslayer, vlc
<Riddell> "digiKam 1.2.0 released" where's lure when you need him?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: so whats the exact error? and please link the bug report as well :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer, the last time, I didn't have enough space
<nigelb> I just fixed *that* part
<shadeslayer> ah..
 * apachelogger runs doxygen
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: pong
<Mamarok> sorry,m was afk
<Mamarok> I*
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: could you remind me your PPA, please?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: lp.net/~rohangarg
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its in the playground.. ill move it to kde extra as well so you can use that too
<Mamarok> thanks
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just FYI, lp.net doesn't resolve to launchpad.net...
<shadeslayer> i was attending a TEDx confrence so i couldnt be here around the last few days :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i thought that youll just replace it yourself :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: lazy you :)
<Mamarok> you were at a TEDx conference physically?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> lucky you!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know.. there were only a few seats left :P
<Mamarok> so either you are full of money or full of luck
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: the latter :D
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: some last minute cancelations and we were in :)
<Mamarok> nice!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: packages copied
<Mamarok> right, on another note: how can I get my sound back fro flash in lucid? It stopped working the other day
<Mamarok> for*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm.. well is this with just one browser or all of them>
<Mamarok> all of them, else I wouldn't have asked
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh btw the father of the Intel Atom was there too,he gave me his card when i mentioned the magic words 'Ubuntu' , 'Kubuntu' and 'Packager' :p
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the question was not specifically for you, so don't worry too much, I bet some PA stuff broke it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im refering to Pankaj Kedia :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh np
<Mamarok> hey!
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you should have mentioned KDE specifically :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well he said that theyre working on moblin and i said that i wanted to join intel and that ill probably contact him when i have enough experience
<Mamarok> not moblin, MeeGo
<Mamarok> moblin is the past
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah thats the one
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-img00122-20100327-1859-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> a bit blurry,but im the one in the middle
<Mamarok> pics in the dark rarely turn out very sharp
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> But as you can see theres a TEDx board behind us.. the confrence was in a auditorium just behind the board
<apachelogger> Mamarok: lol :D
<Mamarok> apachelogger: lol?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: pics in the dark rarely turn out very sharp
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: oh and btw you need to set the volume as high in the flash settings
<apachelogger> got a nice sound to it
<apachelogger> most awesome actually
<apachelogger> or maybe I am still drunk *shrug*
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: if that doesnt do it .. idk :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: I tried that, doesn't change
<shadeslayer_> ^^ my knowledge of flash ends there
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: one more thing can be done,try removing the .adobe folder in ~
<Mamarok> hm, I have a suspicion: I tried to check if Nickelback were as bad as everybody told they were, maybe they broke the flash sound...
<Mamarok> ;)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: hahaha....
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: oh btw do the kraft packages work?
<shadeslayer_> i didnt have the time to check
 * Mamarok checks now
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: thanks :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it opens up correctly, them I get this: http://pastebin.com/b2eTc530
<Mamarok> not sure this is package related, though
<Mamarok> and dragotin is rearely online
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: um..i think this is related to ibus
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/myriam/.config/ibus/bus
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: do you have ibus installed?
<Mamarok> no, apparently not, it should be made a dependency for the package, then
<shadeslayer> hmm... ok ill look into this.. :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not ibus related
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm
<Mamarok> http://pastebin.com/ZGkfCtjX
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: looks more like a database problem
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah... Qsql.. ive not heard of such a package
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I choose the default SQlite, but it looks for MySQL
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah try libqt4-sql
<Mamarok> that is already installed, but the package name is libqt4-sql-sqlite
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well i guess we will have to talk to upstream about this...
<shadeslayer> or if somebody else can help...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do you have dragotin's mail address? I don't know if he often uses IRC
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope..
<Mamarok> freitag@kde.org
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ive sent him a mail... lets see
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thanks a lot :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh no problem.. lets hope he replies and we can get it working
<Mamarok> oh, he sure will :)
<Mamarok> he is interested himself in getting this done
<Riddell> agateau: does org.ayatana.dbusmenu.xml need to be installed?
<agateau> Riddell: don't think so
<shtylman> I am UTC retarded... how many hours until the meeting?
<Riddell> 7 and 10 minutes
<shtylman> Riddell: thanks :)
<shtylman> Riddell: also... can bug: #389658 be closed as won't fix?
<Riddell> bug 389658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389658 in kubuntu-default-settings "KDE menu button should have a Kubuntu Logo" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389658
<shtylman> the paper cuts aspect of it I mean
<Riddell> shtylman: we should add back the icon we had in kde4libs so people can chose it if they want to
<shtylman> Riddell: I agree... do we not have that now?
<Riddell> shtylman: it seems to have disappeared at some point
<shtylman> heh
<Riddell> want to add it back?
<shtylman> Riddell: sure... for lucid?
<Riddell> yes
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> into bzr
<shtylman> indeed
<shtylman> maybe add the new logo once we decide?
<shtylman> since that will happen today I assume?
<rgreening> Riddell: looks like everything is uploaded to PPA/BZR. I'll start reviewing BZR to ensure it all looks good for upload to archives.
<Riddell> shtylman: hmm, good point
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm worried that I can't install packages in karmic
<Riddell> is it using polkit instead of policykit?
<rgreening> Riddell: ?
<rgreening> Im on lucid, so I can test backports atm
<apachelogger> Riddell, shtylman: I would put the icon into kubuntu-default-settings really
<apachelogger> otherwise maintenance is a PITA
<Riddell> agreed
<rgreening> lex: ping
<Riddell> koffice 2.1.2 tars are up
<rgreening> Riddell: Im started on cleaning up the bzrs to make sure they match (like removing obsolete patches from both bzr and the PPA package)
<shtylman> ubuntu slideshow is looking spiffy
 * shtylman feels that the kubuntu one needs to be prettier now :)
<rgreening> shtylman: do we have a slideshow now?
 * rgreening would be impressed :P
<shtylman> rgreening: yea... we have a slideshow
<shtylman> didn't we have one for karmic? I don't recall such things anymore :)
<rgreening> not that I recall
<rgreening> could be wrong tho
<jussi01> hrm, is anyone else having this: when quassel is maximised and the updates notifier pops up, then you click "not now" and quassel disappears to system tray? (on lucid)
<Riddell> rgreening: maybe we should upload qt now
<Riddell> lex79: that ok? ^^
<rgreening> Riddell: sounds like a plan. give it time to build before we upload kde 4.4.2
<Riddell> rgreening: can you make the .diff.gz .dsc and .changes for me to sign and upload?
<maco> Sput: quassel client question... is there a limit to how much scrollback itll store locally in memory beyond which point it requests from the server? i'm wondering because after a day or two of running quassel can be using quite a lot of memory. kinda guessing it starts out with X lines scrollback locally then over time as scrollback grows, doesnt trim the old stuff and say "well if i need it later, i'll ask the server"
<rgreening> Riddell: sure.. give me a few minutes to grab and generate
<Riddell> "few minutes" you'll be lucky :)
<rgreening> ya. but you get my meaning.. ill di it and fwd as soon as possible :P
<maco> Sput: at least, it doesnt seem to be requesting from the server anything that happened since it was opened, even if that was a long while ago
<maco> Sput: http://imagebin.ca/view/NQnZ9Wjt.html  <-- "top" from a few days ago (i started looking at choqok to figure out what it's doing too)
 * nixternal is working on koffice-2.1.2 and koffice-l10n-2.1.2
<DarkwingDuck> morning nixternal
<nixternal> almost noon isn't it :)
<nixternal> mornin' to you as well
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> race is on. lol
<nixternal> what race?
<DarkwingDuck> nascar
<nixternal> oh, got rained out yesterday?
<nixternal> martinsville right?
<DarkwingDuck> martinsville got rained out yesterday
<DarkwingDuck> sunny rt now
<nixternal> yeah, I watched the interviews and it looked cold...didn't see the track but you could hear the dryers on it
<DarkwingDuck> gotta fix my wiki
<nixternal> I am excited, we will be in the 70s this week...that means i will be out riding the hell out of my bikes
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> riding a bike when it is freezing or below freezing is not fun
<DarkwingDuck> nope. not at all
<DarkwingDuck> oh, nixternal... thanks
<nixternal> for?
<nixternal> your welcome btw :p
<nixternal> i see you can now commit to the repos
<DarkwingDuck> Matthew added me to the core-doc team
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> yuppers
<nixternal> just one thing....DON'T COMMIT!
<DarkwingDuck> rofl. just in time eh? yeah i know
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> during a freeze, if it really needs to be committed, it is probably safer to let me commit, as they won't yell at me as loud
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> we are done for this cycle right? everything in translations
<DarkwingDuck> bbiaf
<nixternal> the people are back out working on the transformer that sits behind our house...if they blow the power, i will personally go out there and handle them
<nixternal> yeah, it is all about the translations now
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> okay... brb
<rgreening> Riddell: I see some lintian errs from qt build. can you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/406065/
<Riddell> rgreening: nothing to worry about there that I can see
<rgreening> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> changing those would just get us out of sync with debian for no gain
<rgreening> np. want me to upload the dsc to ktown?
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: ktown not the best place if you have somewhere else
<Riddell> but anywhere is good
<lex79> rgreening: why you signed qt package with your name? lol
<shadeslayer> nixternal: can i file a bug for inserting a new package in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> or is it too late?
<nixternal> to late
<rgreening> lex79: updating for Riddell to upload (as per Riddell) and as per I reviewed it (being coord for the release). You still get cred :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: meh.. ok ill file one anyways,maybe itll get included in backports
<shadeslayer> nixternal: ive basically built a new version of a kraft in my PPA... upgraded it from 0.2 to 0.4b2
<lex79> rgreening: you should use debuild -S -sa -kyour_email to generate dsc
<shadeslayer> apparently it runs fine here,but mamarok had a problem with the package
<debfx> Riddell: have you had a chance to test the brightness osd patch?
<Riddell> debfx: oh sorry that's still on my todo
<dpm> nixternal, thanks for the heads up on kubuntu-docs. The only missing part was me accepting the "Needs Review" templates. It was a bit of a hectic weekend, so I only came to it this morning, but they are all ok now. I've got one question, though. There is a template in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kubuntu-docs/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot which conflicts with another one (docs/about
<dpm> /po/about.pot) I think the docs/about... is already the correct one, and I shuld get rid of that template in the queue. Is that correct?
<rgreening> lex79: Yeah, prob could have done that for qt, as there were no changes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can request a feature freeze exception
<rgreening> my bad
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well just so that you know that the original version in the repo uses KDE 3 libs i think
<shadeslayer> and its my understanding that were trying to remove as many KDE 3 apps as possible right
<rgreening> Riddell: the files are on ktown under qt4-x11. feel free to delete when done with them
<rgreening> Riddell: we need to get some secure space for hosting.. any thoughts?
<Riddell> rgreening: why secure?  people.ubuntu.com would work
<Riddell> glatzor: hi
<rgreening> Riddell: cool. how do I get that?
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't know but I believe it's available to anyone with membership
<jussi01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<nixternal> damn koffice-l10n package will not build, FTBFS because of docbook entities
<nixternal> rgreening: ssh lp_id@people.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> use your ssh password that is on lp
<Riddell> nixternal: which one?
<Riddell> I mean what version
<nixternal> Riddell: 2.1.2
<Riddell> nixternal: are you doing koffice too?
<rgreening> nixternal: cool. ty
<nixternal> Riddell: yes
<nixternal> rgreening: then it will be http://people.ubuntu.com/~lp_id
<nixternal> rgreening: actually, I don't think you can ssh to it, just sftp to it maybe
<Riddell> nixternal: ping cyrille in #koffice
<nixternal> trying something really quick then I will do so
<nixternal> and that didn't work
<Riddell> rgreening: did you upload the wrong thing?  qt4-x11_4.6.2-0ubuntu3~ppa2.diff.gz has "ppa" in it
<rgreening> Riddell: ah. prob. let me look again
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, cp/paste wrong .. uploaded now.
<nixternal> dpm: thanks! got all of the email this morning about all of the templates being in :)
<dpm> cool (well, apart from the spam bit ;) )
<nixternal> dpm: ahh dang, so a .desktop.in pot file is conflicting with a docbook one
<nixternal> ok, I will have to rename the desktop one and reupload
<dpm> nixternal, hmm, I think we can sort this out without a reupload, I'll just try to rename the template in LP differently. Let me just try, give me a sec
<nixternal> dpm: groovy
<nixternal> otherwise I can do a quick upload
 * hunger grumbles that the udevadm divert was left in place after the latest update of lucid. Broke the boot.
<Riddell> rgreening: uploaded qt
<rgreening> Cool.
<rgreening> Riddell: I have people.ubuntu.com/~roderick-greening setup, so I can use that moving forward for uploads. Thanks.
<dpm> nixternal, ok, should be ok now -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kubuntu-docs/+translations I've named it kubuntu-docs-about-desktop. If the name is ok for you, then we're all set, if not, just tell me which template name you'd prefer and I'll change it straight away
<nixternal> dpm: rock on!
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> that name is good, I will know what it is (I hope)
<dpm> \o/
<nixternal> i am glad you cleaned out the old templates...i didnt' know about that and when i went to do translations a couple of releases ago, i was importing old templates and was confused as all hell :)
<nixternal> now I will work up a script that will take the LP tarball when I go for it, and do everything for me
<dpm> cool
<nixternal> that way there I can have my monkeys, errr minions, errr jjesse and DarkwingDuck do translation imports too :)
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> the ubuntu-docs sources have got scripts for that as well. You might already know them, but in case you don't, perhaps you can use some of them for kubuntu-docs. In any case, if you've got any questions and I can be of any help, just give me a shout
<nixternal> yeah, i used it in the past, but it needs to be reworked to work for kubuntu a bit better
<nixternal> to use it, i have to install gnome-doc-tools, which doesn't sound right for kubuntu-docs :)
<dpm> :)
<DarkwingDuck> still not getting a splash screen on startup
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> one minute
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: go for it
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: after tonights meeting we need to take some steps to ensure we don't duplicate this bug on the kubuntu side. bug: 551058
<DarkwingDuck> bug:551058
<DarkwingDuck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/551058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551058 in ubuntu-docs "New Ubuntu logo not in documentation" [Undecided,New]
<genii> DarkwingDuck: Here either, plymouth seems broken for me. I do see maybe 1/4 second flash of it *just* before NVidia logo but very oversize
<DarkwingDuck> genii: Only time I get it is when I scan drives
<DarkwingDuck> However, shutdown it works fine
<jjesse> nixternal: if i knew/understand the whole translation import process i would be more then willing to use them
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: that is why i removed anything witht he kubuntu logo out of the docs
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I thought you had but, wasn't 100% sure
<DarkwingDuck> so I thought I'd mention it
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck nixternal maybe we should do a planning meaning for whatever Kubuntu M is and we can do it via my conference bridge so we can actually talk
<DarkwingDuck> Am willing to call... nixternal and I both are on VZW
<jjesse> i'm on VZW as well, nixternal has my cell # if i recall correctly
<jjesse> plus on the droid it is super simple to setup a conference call
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: you have the Motorola Droid?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck:  yup
<DarkwingDuck> Its a wonderful phone eh?
<jjesse> love it
<DarkwingDuck> LOVE the phone
<DarkwingDuck> I upgraded from the Tour to it... I still have a Storm laying around my place
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Your on CST right?
<nixternal> jjesse: that works
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse nixternal just let me know what time you want to do this call.
<nixternal> i will never let google have my data! they are evil! I am going with an iPhone :p
<nixternal> no time soon, or at least today....i am up to my neck in upstream shit right now
<DarkwingDuck> eeeewww AT&T???
<DarkwingDuck> Well, meeting is at 2300UTC
<DarkwingDuck> that is what... 1800 CST for us?
<jjesse> 1700 EDT
<jjesse> 1900 EDT
<jjesse>  :)
<DarkwingDuck> So yeah, thats 1800 CST :P
<freinhard> changing the timezone in digital clock doesn't work. kde or kubuntu issue?
<DarkwingDuck> It worked for me...
<freinhard> the apply button is greyed, ok isn't. the dialog says i will be asked to authenticate, i wasn't.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i go about filing a feature freeze exception
<lex79> shadeslayer: open a bug in launchpad
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok and?
<neversfelde> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh and one more thing,can you test out kraft from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<neversfelde> sorry, I should have posted here, that I am working on amarok
<shadeslayer> lex79: it apparently runs fine on my machine but not on Mamarok
<shadeslayer> s/Mamarok/Mamarok's Machine
<lex79> shadeslayer: is it a beta 2 version? I don't think we want beta2 applications in archive, too late
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah its a beta 2 version
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. can they go in backports?
<lex79> nope for now
<lex79> maybe when final version will be released
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm... btw do they run fine on your machine? ( the packages i mean )
<lex79> shadeslayer: it works, yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah thanks for the feedback.... weird that it didnt work on Mamaroks machine
<nixternal> koffice will have to wait...they need to repackage l10n and koffice tarballs thanks to me :D
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> genii: did you file a bug for the plymouth boot splash problem?
<nixternal> what is the problem?
<DarkwingDuck> genii and I dont have a splash image on boot. We do for shutdown
<DarkwingDuck> Figured you were busy so I would pester you with a bug :P
<nixternal> did you have the ubuntu one on boot previously?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<nixternal> try this:
<nixternal> sudo update-initramfs -u
<nixternal> for some reason, it seems it didn't update for you all, which I don't understand why it didn't
<genii> nixternal: Already updated my initramfs when I dupgraded kernel to -18 ( for nvidia dkms)
<nixternal> what shows now when you boot up? the ubuntu one
<DarkwingDuck> dunno... hang on and I'll let ya know
<genii> nixternal: For me, I get blinking cursor only then a flash of whichever one is currently on (In this case the kubuntu amd64 deb you had) then my NVidia logo comes on, then kde splash, etc
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Nope. Black screen with a blinking white curser line in the upper left still
<DarkwingDuck> However, when I shutdown it shows up quite pretty like
<DarkwingDuck> taunting me... :P
<genii> I also on shutdown see whichever logo is set. But the size during both boot and shutdown is extremely huge (to the point of pixellation)
<genii> DarkwingDuck: You have nvidia card?
<DarkwingDuck> and I don't get anything... INTEL video drivers
<genii> Hm
<DarkwingDuck> This is strange...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm removing the ubuntu theme packages and reinstalling the kubuntu ones and see if that tricks something
<genii> DarkwingDuck: This may be something related to bug 506717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506717 in plymouth "[Lucid] plymouth does not display when using nvidia drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506717
<DarkwingDuck> possibly... But, then it would also apply to intel drivers
<maco> freinhard: the digital clock's timezone setting thing is fine for me. you sure you dont mean the system settings one? cuz that one's broken just like you described on my machine
<freinhard> maco: well i can add different timezones to the digital clock and since i get to the configuration of the systemwide timezone i didn't make a difference there.
<freinhard> *since i get there from the same menue...
<maco> freinhard: huh?
<jussi01> Can someone with Quassel test this for me?
<jussi01> when quassel is maximised and the updates notifier pops up, then you click "not now" and quassel disappears to system tray? (on lucid)
<maco> freinhard: right clicking the clock applet and going to its settings, i just get checkboxes to pick what goes in the dropdown, then choose one from the dropdown. there's no "apply" button at all. just ok/cancel
<freinhard> maco: you get to the configuration of the systemwide timezone trough the digital clock menue
<maco> freinhard: you do?  how?
<freinhard> digital clock->right click->adjust date and time
<maco> reahhhhh
<freinhard> then switch to timezone
<genii> DarkwingDuck: Postings 23-27, 63   indicate nvidia is not the only affected
<maco> i went to the clock's "digital clock settings" in the right click menu
<maco> ok yeah that thing you're seeing is the same thing as what's in systemsettings
<maco> it's just another way to reach it
<maco> yes, i see the kcm module for timezones being broken
<freinhard> that's another story. the widget is stupid enough to show timezones twice.
<DarkwingDuck> genii: Yeah, I see that... I might try purging plymouth, reinstall and reboot to see what happens.
<maco> freinhard: huh??
<maco> its not being stupid actually...
<maco> you can set the clock itself to show a different timezone than your system time
<freinhard> maco: it is, let me explain it
<maco> i have 3 clock applets. one shows local, one shows GMT, one shows berlin
<DarkwingDuck> genii: Because, the problem occured only after the new theme
<maco> so the one youre clicking is for system time. the one in the digital clock settings is for *that specific applet*
<freinhard> maco: here's what you do: add some timezones including your own in the digital clock timezones settings. then use your mousewheel on the clock to switch the displayed time to another timezone. then move your mouse a gain over the clock and see that the tooltip shows your local timezone twice
<freinhard> i call that stupid ;)
<maco> wait you mean put "local" AND the actual name for your local timezone *both* into the applet's settings?
<freinhard> yes
<freinhard> erm no
<freinhard> give me a minute
<DarkwingDuck> genii: I'm giving this a shot... BRB
<maco> i had no idea you could mousewheel over the applet
 * genii makes more coffee
<freinhard> maco: http://imagebin.ca/view/3qMiRm.html
<freinhard> first and last timezone: sydney
<freinhard> doesn't make any sense at all
<DarkwingDuck> *grumbles* nada
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I didn't change that?
<genii> DarkwingDuck: I'm going to try changing my framebuffer. Back in a bit
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's that about amarok?
<neversfelde> Riddell: amarok crashes, when it's info applet is enabled. The patch fixes that and markey suggested to use it on the amarok packager list a while ago
<maco> freeflying: huh. mine looks nothing like that
<markey> neversfelde: yes, using that patch would be good
<markey> it's safe, and really fixes this issue for good
<neversfelde> yes, it fixes it for lucid. I'll test it for karmic later.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: it wasn't in the desktop.xml file
<nixternal> so since it was just a package name, i went ahead changed, it, updated the pot file, and created a new package
<maco> freeflying: er not you
<maco> oh hrmph. freinhard left. well my clock doesnt look funny like his:  http://imagebin.ca/view/xTVIZ7w3.html
<genii> DarkwingDuck, nixternal: No dice on the framebuffer change, as far as getting the plymouth logo. I took a pic of what it does look like for the brief moment it is seen during boot/shutdown http://i40.tinypic.com/20gck7o.jpg
<nixternal> genii: I have no idea why it isn't working for you and DarkwingDuck...the only difference between it and the ubuntu theme is I changed 2 rgb values (TopBackgroundColor and BottomBackgroundColor) and changed the ubuntu_logo.png to a kubuntu_logo.png which is the same exact format
<nixternal> genii: so you do at least get an image at boot or not at all?
<nixternal> or was that pic snapped at shutdown? because you said "during boot/shutdown"
<genii> nixternal: I get it just at the last moment of booting just before my NVidia logo pops up, and then lust briefly again for another 1/4-1/2 second during shutdown... at the size which you see both times. That particular pic was at shutdown but at both times it appears the same
<nixternal> anyone else see a pixbuf error prior to KDM starting? I keep seeing this pixbuf error on a black screen before the kdm image loads, however I can see the mouse cursor at that time
<nixternal> i think any issues you are seeing are either related to plymouth or nvidia drivers....the theme isn't the issue, i am fairly positive on that
<JontheEchidna> Nope, works fine here with Intel
<nixternal> w00t, koffice-l10n built \o/
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yeah, same here
<genii> nixternal: Yes, I think I'll do some more poking around
<Riddell> nixternal: new tar?
<nixternal> that's why I think it is the nvidia stuff, because they both are plagued by the nvidia logo on startup :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<nixternal> Riddell: yup :) for l10n and koffice
<nixternal> building koffice now, first build, where I can do a proper list-missing, then fix that up, then do a pbuilder-build so I can test, and then clean everything up, build one more time, test and commit
<nixternal> i try not to upload broken stuff...i think the only thing i upload broken is kubuntu-docs after importing translations...though this time around I have a test bed of other kubuntu installs with various languages (fr, de, zh_CN)
<keffie_jayx> hello all, I have just updated my netbook to lucid and I notice lack of window borders when windows are maximized, Is this a feature or a bug?
<keffie_jayx> this is netbook-plasma
<rgreening> Riddell: there's a new digikam 1.2.0 out. Will we be able to update or is it too late? Prob too late... but I guess we can put in updates
<nixternal> keffie_jayx: feature
<nixternal> maximizing the amount of screen realestate as possible
<keffie_jayx> nixternal:  thanks. I was thinking something had gone wrong with the window border
<nixternal> if it is maximized, why the need for a window border right? :)
<nixternal> once you unmaximize it, then you get the window border
<keffie_jayx> nixternal: right. cool thing then. I am currently trying stuff after an update, a reporting some bugs
<keffie_jayx> thanks again
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: that's strange... It works perfect for shutdown but not startup... Its almost as if something turned off a graphic bootloader or something.
<nixternal> yeah, probably called nvidia
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running an intel vid on my thinkpad though
<nixternal> oh?
<nixternal> well, I still blame nvidia
<DarkwingDuck> where is plymouth installed at?
<nixternal> /lib/plymouth
<nixternal> /lib/plymouth
<nixternal> interesting, usually doing / first doesn't work, but it did for me
<DarkwingDuck> is there a plymouth theme switcher?
<lex79> Can we put oxygen color scheme in Lucid instead of keeping our colors? bug 551117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551117 in kubuntu-default-settings "Oxygen Color Scheme by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551117
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<DarkwingDuck> okay, brb, lemme try that... there are two choices for kubutnu-logo
<DarkwingDuck> an auto and a manual
<DarkwingDuck> BRB
<nixternal> Riddell: is it safe to upload koffice-l10n prior to koffice?
<nixternal> I will wait, as I need a few more hours more than likely, and I don't know if I can dedicate a few more hours straight, would be cutting it close as I am planning on going out this evening
<rgreening> Riddell: Uploaded newly fixed kdelib5 to PPA. After it builds, I'll then retry kdebase-workspace, which depends on the changes in kdelibs5.
<rgreening> Ill check back later on it.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: okay, it's not plymouth.
<DarkwingDuck> For soem reason It's not loading any bootsplash
<DarkwingDuck> the defualt ubuntu one doesn't work anymore
<DarkwingDuck> Or rather, it's not your plymouth theme
<genii> DarkwingDuck: I got mine working finally
<neversfelde> Meeting in 2 hours?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Aye
<neversfelde> that's late :)
<DarkwingDuck> genii: how?
<ryanakca> nixternal: update-alternatives vs. plymouth-set-default-theme ?
<ScottK> nixternal: The plymouth theme works fine here (also Intel).
<nixternal> ryanakca: where is plymouth-set-default-theme? it was removed iirc for update-alternatives
<dantti> JontheEchidna: :D It can now save PPD options :D take a look when you can
<JontheEchidna> neat!
<dantti> JontheEchidna: in regard of changing settings it only misses selecting a different driver (I think I'll do that tomorrow)
<nixternal> 16:15:02 [@     root] yahoo - Message from unknown handle manishmotwani:
<nixternal> 16:15:02 [@     root] You work for Canonical, right?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> LOL, gotta love bitlbee
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: did you see the guy on your blog commenting about the atrocity of an unfinished font not having a K?
<JontheEchidna> I lol'd
<nixternal> yeah
<nixternal> ubnt isn't even finished yet
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Know anything about that weird character next to "and" in the sidebar?
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopga1544-jpg.jpg
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm that was supposed to be a '\n'
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I think that the sidebar code handles that automagically
<dantti> as it's too wide
<dantti> no
<dantti> it get's pretty wide
<JontheEchidna> Oh, it's new in KDE 4.4
<dantti> unless there is some hidden option I didn't find..
<dantti> or 4.4 :P
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> Though, doesn't policies imply allowed users?
<dantti> maybe that's why you see that char...
<dantti> JontheEchidna: what do you mean?
<JontheEchidna> I thought policies were where you could define who can do what
<JontheEchidna> which is the same as allowed users
<JontheEchidna> am I confusing the two?
<dantti> well policies at localhost:631, defines just the users that can/can't print
<dantti> a no
<dantti> the policies are something like printer behavior
<dantti> like what to do when it can't print...
<JontheEchidna> ooh, ok
<dantti> on error retry job
<dantti> maybe we can find a less confusing naming
<JontheEchidna> Just a bit confused, because the PolKit config modules is called "System Policies" in trunk
<dantti> yup :)
<dantti> k, got to go now... cya
<JontheEchidna> cya
<nixternal> damn, no changes to the packaging except for ripping out a patch for koffice
<nixternal> i love it when it just works
<rgreening> when is the meeting? now or 1 hr?
<DarkwingDuck> 1hr
<apachelogger> \o/ windows xp sp2 :D
<rgreening> kk
<apachelogger> ScottK: I was thinking... maybe we could deploy KDE updates in form of service packs?
<rgreening> ty. UTC drives me nuts with DST
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<rgreening> We should book in GMT no DST
<rgreening> :)
<DarkwingDuck> rgreening: Yeah, Know. LOL
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Service packs? That lazy? :P
<Tm_T> monday patches
<apachelogger> well, we cant push it via the repos
<apachelogger> so maybe service packs would be a good approach
<ScottK> apachelogger: We mostly need to get upstream to sign up for a policy of bug fix only in third digit updates.
<ScottK> I think we can get it pushed through then.
<apachelogger> well, until that :)
 * apachelogger is getting the midnight hunger
<crimsun> crzy-rse mtg times
<huats> Does anyone can point me to a simple package that uses CMake ? I'd like to see a bit how it works
<nixternal> huats: python or c++?
<huats> c++ nixternal
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> simple...lets see
<ScottK> Any KDE package.
<ScottK> Although those aren't typically "simple".
<nixternal> huats: partitionmanager is fairly simple
<huats> nixternal, actually I give a lesson tomorrow on debian packaging and I know some of my students will ask me about packaging a C++ application that uses CMake :)
<huats> nixternal, ok I'll check that one then !
<huats> thanks
<nixternal> np
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I was attacked by spiders
<apachelogger> but I managed to escape
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<apachelogger> and now I am in posession of
<apachelogger> pop corn!
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Do you sleep?
 * apachelogger invites Nightrose to sit next to him at the meeting, so that he may share
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: barely
<DarkwingDuck> Insomniatic visions are not good :P
<Nightrose> oh dear
<Nightrose> meeting
 * apachelogger thinks Nightrose is not prepared ^^
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I have an agenda item
 * Tm_T huggles Nightrose and apachelogger
 * apachelogger rehuggles Tm_T
<Nightrose> :)
 * Nightrose listens to http://buytaert.net/milow-born-in-the-eighties
<Nightrose> beautiful song
<Tm_T> Nightrose: oh and that one rant in identi.ca, made me wonder why bother to post that poorly articulated stuff...
<Nightrose> Tm_T: not just you...
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what does ICO mean?
<Nightrose> the guy's a bit strange
<Nightrose> well a bit...
<Tm_T> glad I'm not
<Tm_T> ...a bit
 * apachelogger almost wanted to identica rant about how smb is broken in kde 4.4.0 :P
<neversfelde> where is the meeting agenda?
<JontheEchidna> \o/ http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopik1544-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> when I am too lazy to make a gui for things, I crap it out with kDebug() :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: google kubuntu wiki meetings
<kubotu> Results for kubuntu wiki meetings: 1. Desktop Team 20090623 meeting minutes: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com/msg02067.html | 2. Print Page - Lucid Release Schedule, Plans, KDE 4.4: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3108103.0 | 3. Re: Kubuntu meeting in ~2 hours (#ubuntu-meeting) - msg#02316 ...: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2010-01/msg02316.html
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hehe, cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also kdebug++
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the "actually make this apt implementation install stuff" is going to be the harder part, as long as I want to have PolicyKit integration so apps using it can be run as a normal user
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how so?
<JontheEchidna> gotta pass things between processes, iirc.
<JontheEchidna> also, I'll have to look at another api. Though if I conquered apt-pkg I guess it won't be too hard
<JontheEchidna> using apt-pkg means using crazy pointer-fu
<apachelogger> pointers!!!
<Tm_T> pointy fingers!
<JontheEchidna> pkgCache::VerIterator ver = (*m_depCache)[*m_packageIter].CandidateVerIter(*m_depCache);
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ICO is a naval term sorry... it means "In Care Of"
<apachelogger> ah :)
 * apachelogger notes that shtylman doesnt have a wiki page and will have to get grilled a lot for that :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: at least there aint is no ** ;)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Velvet purple always works for weddings...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: After that bit of pointer madness, we then get the file list from that version iterator, make a pkgRecords::Parser out of that, then do a lookupon the parser for the version maintainer
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RomanShtylman
<shtylman> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanShtylman
<neversfelde> just read it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the first dereferenceis not necessary btw
<apachelogger> s/./->
<huats> nixternal, where is defined the install target in the partitionmanager package ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so m_packageIter->CandidateIterVer?
<huats> I have a simple helloworld here that fails to build because of that :(
<apachelogger> shtylman: your lp thingy ... erm page ... should link there I suppsoe :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: m_depCache[*m_packageIter]->CandidateVerIter(*m_depCache);
<apachelogger> possibley put the stuff before the -> into bracets
<apachelogger> or maybe I am already to drunk to parse pointers ^^
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: Isn't that supposed to help?
<apachelogger> not past ballmer peak ^^
<ScottK> Ah, true.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: any thoughts on this? bug 551117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551117 in kubuntu-default-settings "Oxygen Color Scheme by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551117
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I remember that we had a custom setting in there in the past, but since the whole dir structure got moved around I've not been able to find it. But I do know it's still lingering around somewhere
<apachelogger> probably in kdeglobals
<apachelogger> we did not have a proper colors profile for that
<apachelogger> which I wanted to fix at some point ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, lex79: my two cents: I never liked our brighter version, I am scared it will give me eye cancer or something
<apachelogger> way too bright IMHO
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> oxygen is just right
<JontheEchidna> especially on LCD's that have less contrast capabilites
<JontheEchidna> o,r I should say, lower-quality contrast capabilities
<JontheEchidna> too bight
<JontheEchidna> bla
<nixternal> huats: you pass -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX= to tell it where to install
<lex79> apachelogger: ok, who wants fix that? :D
 * apachelogger points at lex79 :P
<apachelogger> omg
<nixternal> more than likely there is a dh --with-kde in debian/rules, and that tells it '-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`'
 * lex79 points to JontheEchidna :P
<huats> nixternal, ok
<apachelogger> austria radio only features crap -.-
<nixternal> umm, i might be leaving dangit
<huats> this was something I have removed to strip down to the essential :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this is the closest I found in kdeglobals:
<JontheEchidna> [Colors:Window]
<JontheEchidna> BackgroundNormal=233,232,232
<apachelogger> that is it
<JontheEchidna> the whole colorscheme?
<apachelogger> we only changed the main color
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> the blues looked a bit different, I thought
<apachelogger> that is probably why we did not create a whole scheme
 * apachelogger beings to remember :D
<lex79> you should remove that to fix
<JontheEchidna> I'll put it on the agenda for this meeting, since it's an artwork meeting anyways
<lex79> sounds good
<rgreening> I cant change my password on my system. I get "system error" and an exit code of 10. THe man page does not show exit codes beyond 5!!?!?!
<rgreening> grrrr
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: kubuntu-ppa/experimental?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google kubuntu wiki kubuntu ppas experimental
<kubotu> Results for kubuntu wiki kubuntu ppas experimental: 1. News | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news | 2. KDE 4.2 Beta 2 | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | 3. Kubuntu - Konversation: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> google is quite the horrible search engine
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> But, that's where I would do right? I can find it
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs#Kubuntu Experimental
<DarkwingDuck> #ubuntu-meeting right?
<apachelogger> looks like it
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks apachelogger
<DarkwingDuck> for the experimental ppa link
<Riddell> ** meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
 * apachelogger is wondering if we have quorum at all
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> alright
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic set Kubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-30
<rgreening> Im here apachelogger. Im big enuff for 4 peeps :)
 * claydoh is at work, so will only be monitoring
<apachelogger> nixternal: the idea is to specifically locate areas where ko leaks behind, in cooperation with upstream so that they have feedback to hold on to and we have some idea how far ko is away from becoming default
<nixternal> apachelogger: roger that, I would like to work on that with you
<nixternal> I have to go though
 * apachelogger kisses nixternal goodbye
 * Tm_T huggles DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> YAY!
<genii> Heh
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, one milestone marked
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: cloak next (that's easy now)
<DarkwingDuck> Cloak? childs play... I'm trying to port to alt universes so I can work 24/7
<Tm_T> I've been trying to do that last couple centuries
<DarkwingDuck> I can get there... getting the others back here was a bit harder
 * Tm_T huggles shtylman too
<apachelogger> shtylman, DarkwingDuck: you both are accepted into kubuntu-members, usual membership benefits should become available in a couple of days
<shtylman> apachelogger: noted :)
<DarkwingDuck> thanks apachelogger
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting :: Welcome DarkwingDuck and shtylman to the family \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you come any further on the akonadi stuff btw?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: still need to file a bug against mysql
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: know what exactly needs splitting?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> but it is quite some stuff
<apachelogger> at least 3 scripts + a couple of sql files
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I use droid too :)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: sleep well
 * apachelogger uses droid on the netbook and liberation on the laptop
<apachelogger> droid looks kinda weird on large screens IMHO ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica update live from meeting: !kubuntu 10.04 will be using liberation as default font
<kubotu> status updated
<JontheEchidna> how do I set my identica up with kubotu?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<apachelogger> identica identify [username] [password]
<apachelogger> in a query :P
<JontheEchidna> yupyup
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: identica update Yay, no more pasty-white-boy colorscheme for !kubuntu 10.04, Oxygen defaults ftw
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> ScottK: choqok is not on the netbook image?
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: identica status jontheechidna
<kubotu> Yay, no more pasty-white-boy colorscheme for !kubuntu 10.04, Oxygen defaults ftw (2 minutes and 13 seconds ago via rbot)
<apachelogger> blogilo also shoudl go there
<ScottK> apachelogger: It should be.  Was it added to kubuntu-desktop instead of kubuntu-common?
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno, it was not on my installation from a couple of days ago
<apachelogger> no rdepends at all
<ryanakca> order apachelogger a cookie
<ryanakca> kubotu: order apachelogger a cookie
 * kubotu slides apachelogger a cookie down the bar to ryanakca
<ryanakca> There :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's not in desktop either
<JontheEchidna> It's only 326k; we have the space
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am not sure we want it on the desktop TBH
 * apachelogger could live without it on the desktop ;)
<ScottK> Doesn't the plasmoid provide enough?
<Riddell> choqok is only on the dvd because there is already the plasmoid
<apachelogger> ScottK: I find it a bit of a PITA to use the plasmoid on the netbook, since the windows are all fullscreen
<txwikinger> Is it a feature that we have an ubuntu flash screen in Kubuntu?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well you can add it to the newspaper
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu flash screen?
<ScottK> txwikinger: We shouldn't since yesterday
<keffie_jayx> to report a bug in plasma-netbook the package is kdebase-workspace?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but still involves that I switch to the newspaper
<ScottK> keffie_jayx: Yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well that's what it's meant to be used for.
<neversfelde> Riddell, markey: The crash on startup fix should be also available for karmic
<apachelogger> maybe it is just me, but I mostly jump between apps and the launcher
<txwikinger> ScottK: ok I will try to upgrade then
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, in that case only blogilo needs to be added
<apachelogger> because that can not be done via a plasmoid :P
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm fine with that if it's already in Main.
<apachelogger> should be, I think it is part of kdepim nowadays
<ScottK> It is
<apachelogger> !info blogilo lucid
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you have time, please added it :)
<ScottK> But not all binaries are necessarily in Main
 * apachelogger cant push due to lack of keys
<ubottu> blogilo (source: kdepim): KDE SC blogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.1a-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 318 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but it is only a matter of promotion, isnt it?
<apachelogger> since the source is in main anyway
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you mind a binary promotion to put blogilo on the netbook image?
<ScottK> As long as Riddell ack's it, I'm fine with it.
<apachelogger> k
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, have I showed you my strigi patches? http://pastebin.com/4mVSd76g
<JontheEchidna> hmm, forgot to document the "tray icon is always in the hidden area of the tray" bit
<JontheEchidna> in debian/changelog
<Riddell> ScottK: fine with me
<JontheEchidna> plus I guess I'll need to update things for 4.4.2
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: they seem good.  you should get upstream to ack them in line with our patch policy
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: should I upload for beta 2?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: they'd probably be ok with at least the RAM detection bit, but would we want to go against their wishes for the notifications bit for the sake of usability, if they disagree with hiding most of the notifications?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if we felt strongly we could, yes, but we should at least ask them for an opinion
<JontheEchidna> k, I'll ping trueg
<Riddell> the patch policy was your idea was it not? :)
<apachelogger> patches--
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO the always hiding is a bit drastical
<apachelogger> I think it would suffice to create a timeout
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: but the tray icon is always jumping about from hiding to the active place in the tray, very distracting
<apachelogger> so you would only see that beasty if scan is taking longer than say 10 seconds
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is the point, it is notifying you of its activity :P
<JontheEchidna> I don't really care about its activity, and I'm sure most of our normal usecase won't either
<apachelogger> it just doesnt need to do so if it only scans one file for one second
<apachelogger> but if it is scanning for a considerable amount of time it makes sense to give feedback, so a user knows why the system is slow
<JontheEchidna> hmm, you have a point
<JontheEchidna> I'd maybe bump it to not change to Active for at least 30 seconds, though
<JontheEchidna> maybe 20
<apachelogger> also I suppose there should be a minimum show time of 10 seconds
<apachelogger> that also helps with preventing too much jumping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I don't think the patch policy says that we have to get approval for every patch, but on a cyclical basis lay out what we have
<apachelogger> because otherwise you might show it after 20 seconds and after 23 it is done scanning and jumpyness is appearing all over again
 * apachelogger thinks this minimum-timeout should be implemented in the kstatusnotifieritem itself really
<apachelogger> technically any app could cause that jumpyness and in neihter case it is a good thing
<JontheEchidna> though with a behavior change like that I suppose it would be curteous to let upstream know, in case of bugreports for the change
<apachelogger> it should be changed upstream anyway :P
<apachelogger> cause the implementation is broken
<JontheEchidna> the RAM detection patch could potentially go upstream, but it is a bit non-cross-platform, plus relies on the distributor placing a custom config key in the nepomukserverrc (if it's not there, it's totally safe too)
<JontheEchidna> I stole some of the ram detection code from plasma-desktop, and it had a crapton of ifdef's for freebsd, mac, win and the like
<ScottK> apachelogger: Seeded.  Just need Riddell to promote it now so we can update kubuntu-meta.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose it needs some ifdefs then ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: plus porting the relavent bits from plasma, sorta bleh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> plasma :P
<JontheEchidna> akonadi/kdepim haxX0ring is worse
<JontheEchidna> I can not for the life of me figure out how to make the kres migrator stop from running on startup *on a clean machine*
<Riddell> ScottK: promoted
<JontheEchidna> apparently some of its default resources are created as old resources that need migrating to akonadi resources :/
<apachelogger> bug 551237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551237 in kubuntu-default-settings "[kubuntu]the artwork of boot, login and desktop must be coherents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551237
<apachelogger> we should make the plymouth theme use the kde default wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> Aside from crowding the first startup with a dialog, it starts the entire akonadi stack, wasting 30 MB RAM by default
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm told that doesn't work well
<apachelogger> and add such a box effect thingy as seen on kdm and ksplash
<apachelogger> Riddell: :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's why ubuntu desktop uses a plain theme
<apachelogger> then I must wontfix that bug I suppose
<Riddell> kwwii would know the details
<apachelogger> well, plymouth only works in 16bit on nvidia binary drivers I have read
<apachelogger> so that might be the problem
<JontheEchidna> that bug conflicts with the one about it looking crap on nvidia
<JontheEchidna> plymouth dudes say our theme should be 16bit friendly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, it just implies that we make the kde desktop ugly :P
<JontheEchidna> bug 551290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551290 in kubuntu-default-settings "[lucid] Kubuntu theme on nvidia card too ugly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551290
<apachelogger> how does osx do it btw?
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger! | Meeting Monday 23:00UTC
<Riddell> by having dedicated hardware
<genii> Maybe because default framebuffer is 16?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger! | Welcome DarkwingDuck and shtylman to the family \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I mean are they coherent at all?
<apachelogger> IIRC they have that grey boot splash with the apple and a circle
<Riddell> I haven't used os X in years
 * apachelogger thinks they dont have a different logins splash though
<apachelogger> also we cant carry the plymouth theme to the ksplash because it is way too dark in comparisin with kde artwork ... so either we switch all artwork or none at all :(
<lex79> genii: yes
<DarkwingDuck> genii: after that fix you game me... Now I'm having the problem you were. It's just flashing the bootsplash for a split second
<apachelogger> bug 538512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538512 in kubuntu-default-settings "Preconfigure font rendering settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538512
<apachelogger> shouldn that be done on some lowlevel thing anyway?
<apachelogger> that "system" setting referred there must be coming from somewhere
<genii> DarkwingDuck: Whats weird is, it worked great for me for a while, but after last dist-upgrade is back to the bootup/shutdown brief flash (but at least now at right resolution)
<DarkwingDuck> genii: Yeah, it did fix the resolution problem for grub for me.
<DarkwingDuck> When I get my desktop setup this weekend with the nvidea card I'll lok deeper at it
<DarkwingDuck> YAY I get the keys to my house on Wednesday
<DarkwingDuck> I think I'm going to design a Kubuntu-Devel t-shirt... Something like... "Yeah it's my fault" on the back and the Kubuntu logo on the front
<DarkwingDuck> genii: the other strange thing is my shutdown is just fine. it's only bootup that is messed up
<genii> DarkwingDuck: Same here right now
<DarkwingDuck> genii: 64bit?
<genii> DarkwingDuck: Yes
<DarkwingDuck> genii: not here... Hmmm...
<genii> DarkwingDuck: Linux acer64 2.6.32-18-generic #27-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 26 21:13:44 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<apachelogger> kubotu: order captain
 * kubotu adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<apachelogger> kubotu: cheers!
<DarkwingDuck> genii: ahhhh crap. I have not used that command in forever... my mind just shot me
<DarkwingDuck> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * genii contemplates pointy-clicky Mirc lovers
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> mirc is the cool
<apachelogger> it can everything
<shtylman> so what was the decision of the logo talks of 2010?
<maco> 8
<maco> at least for beta2
<DarkwingDuck> I miss mirc actually
<maco> then see what people think
<shtylman> gotcha
<DarkwingDuck> I liked 8... except now I have to change some stuff around a bit
 * apachelogger doesnt get that freetype stuff
<shtylman> DarkwingDuck: what do you have to change?
<DarkwingDuck> shtylman: Stickers... mug... tattoos (kidding)
<shtylman> haha
<DarkwingDuck> Although... a kubuntu tattoo would be fun. Wife might kill me though
<shtylman> probly
 * maco is learning how to do python docs
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working on my sleeve.. i'll toss it in there somewhere.
<shtylman> heh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maco: that sounds dirty
<shtylman> nixternal: you gonna update the plymouth theme for beta2 ?
<apachelogger> maco: _very_
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: +1
<maco> apachelogger: :P im a python noob. i'm making those """comments""" and reading the python doc styleguide to see how they like them to look
<apachelogger> real programmers use doxygen :P
<DarkwingDuck> shtylman: I think nixternal is going to freak about it... He complains that he isn't a graphics guys
 * apachelogger start singing
 * DarkwingDuck stabs apachelogger. doxygen
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> alright... I will help him out then :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I used to lack when I was a kid with photoshop... have not played with gimp so much
<DarkwingDuck> s/lack/back
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/ex1-sexy/API/html/classCharacter.html
<apachelogger> nothings like good old doxygen mess ^^
<maco> apachelogger: doxygen's docs tell me that doxygen can use python """ comments just fine
 * apachelogger notes that austrian radio still comes with bad music and switches to flogging molly's latest album
<apachelogger> maco: that is no excuse to use that silly  """ thing though :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<maco> apachelogger: it also makes help(foo) work
<apachelogger> let me rephrase my statement
<maco> i checked in kdeedu and the other python apps in there use """ not ##
<apachelogger> real programmers use doxygen and don't use python :P
<DarkwingDuck> PERL!
<DarkwingDuck> It's all about PERL
<apachelogger> or lisp
<apachelogger> or intel asm
<apachelogger> toy asm is silly though ... http://tugll.tugraz.at/91675/weblog/10468.html ;)
<maco> i only know mips asm
<DarkwingDuck> a gui using qbasic :D
<maco> ok im sitting in the library, and there's a group of people sitting in a circle talking loudly
<maco> WHY ARE THEY IN A LIBRARY IF THEY WANT TO TALK?!
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Go slap them
<apachelogger> maco: why are people in a library just to play their windows startup sound
<apachelogger> my theory is
<apachelogger> because they can
 * apachelogger is now always starting his kubuntu in uber loud mode while sitting in a lecture ^^
<maco> hah
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<maco> right well i'm gonna go catch the train home
<apachelogger> that said, I came to notice that the kde login and logout sounds are way too long
<DarkwingDuck> I used to have my computer say "Good morning Dave..."
<apachelogger> both windows and mac have very short ones
<apachelogger> ours is like
<apachelogger> "hello how are you"
<apachelogger> and theirs is like
<apachelogger> "hi"
<apachelogger> our shutdown sound is like
<apachelogger> "good bye, I hope to see you again soon"
<apachelogger> and theirs is like
<apachelogger> "bye"
<ryanakca> hehe
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: that is the ultimate approach to this anyway ^^
 * apachelogger starts singing again
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: But of course. I wonder if ppl would freak if we changed the name of Kubuntu to SkyNET
<JontheEchidna> My dad doesn't like the KDE startup sound. He says it sounds too much like Windows
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: /whois kubotu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: he last used windows 98 or something? :P
<nixternal> congrats DarkwingDuck and shtylman
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I liked the old kubuntu startup sound
<nixternal> which logo was selected? Riddell gimme a logo and I will create a new plymouth screen for it
<apachelogger> very nice one IMHO
<apachelogger> shutdown sounds arerather pointless IMHO
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: something like that. He's been using unix since the late 80's
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> how did he end up with lunix?
<JontheEchidna> KDE looked the most like CDE at the time :P
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks nixternal. #8 was the choise
<nixternal> gotta link for the images again?
<apachelogger> according to some assignment we handed in on wednesday I am currently running Ubuntu Lunix - Python Edition ^^
<JontheEchidna> lulz
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ?? kubotu?
<apachelogger> I sure do hope no one will ever read that
 * genii is bothered by the term "lunix" since it's an actual distribution, for old Commodore 64
<nixternal> genii: you are old, i loved lunix
<apachelogger> the logo of that distro is the crap though
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yes
<apachelogger> kubotu: say hi to DarkwingDuck
<kubotu> yo apachelogger
<genii> nixternal: I admit, i am ancient.
<apachelogger> not to me you stupid robot!
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck: hi!
<apachelogger> more like it
<genii> Hehe kubotu seems to have a mind of their own
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, someone is going have to point me to a page with these commands
<nixternal> ok, got the images... /me looks
<DarkwingDuck> #8
<nixternal> bah, that one i didn't like
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what commands?
<DarkwingDuck> what do I do with kubotu now?
 * DarkwingDuck is sooo lost with bots
<apachelogger> hug it, pet it, feed it, dunno
<nixternal> oh...no #8 is ok...i just can't count
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-logos.png
<nixternal> #1 was my fav
<apachelogger> nixternal: same urly with .svg is an svg
<nixternal> i had a plymouth boot with #1 that looked good too
<apachelogger> not a psd, even though one might think so
<DarkwingDuck> I liked #8 actually
 * nixternal gets to creating a new plymouth theme
<apachelogger> kubotu: praise nixternal
 * kubotu slaps nixternal heartily on the back
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Make this one work please? :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu whacks DarkwingDuck with the cluebat
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: get a real computer
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> omg, lart! you freakin' mirc lover
<apachelogger> mirc!!!
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> !visternal
<apachelogger> !seventernal
<nixternal> oh, that one doesn't work anymore
<nixternal> damn that hobbsee
<nixternal> I miss hobbsee
<apachelogger> ubottu: silly robot, stop querying me :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkwingDuck> ubottu: Get a life
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: Help
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help help'
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball can ubottu be any more stupid?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... why the hell are you asking me?
<apachelogger> I really dunno :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball why the hell did I ask you?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... why the hell are you asking me?
<apachelogger> :(
<DarkwingDuck> !apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart kubotu
 * kubotu forces apachelogger to listen to only emo music for trying to make me lart myself
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> kubotu: opinion nixternal
<apachelogger> hm, at some point there was an opinion plugin
<apachelogger> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 51 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut,
<kubotu> script, search, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver (help <topic> for more info)
<apachelogger> kubotu: help excuse
<kubotu> excuse => supply a random excuse
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kubotu: excuse
<kubotu> Yeah, yo mama dresses you funny and you need a mouse to delete files.
<apachelogger> handy
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 14
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: karma nixternal
<kubotu> karma for nixternal: 3
<DarkwingDuck> What is the karma based off of?
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma DarkwingDuck
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck has neutral karma
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck++
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma DarkwingDuck
<kubotu> karma for DarkwingDuck: 1
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 240
<apachelogger> ;)
<genii> kubotu: karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 6
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<genii> Hm
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: karma JontheEchidna
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 10
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna--
<apachelogger> :P
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> :(
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs everyone
 * DarkwingDuck has to lookup hostmasks
<apachelogger> kubotu: whois apachelogger
<apachelogger> that would be useful :(
<apachelogger> config add linkbot from plugins.blacklist
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add linkbot from plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help config'
<apachelogger> meh
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: googlefight
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help googlefight'
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: googlefight nixternal
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help googlefight'
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<DarkwingDuck> AH
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu:  googlefight apachelogger Riddell
<kubotu> Riddell (2,390,000) vs. apachelogger (84,100) -- Riddell wins!
<apachelogger> oh my
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> kubotu: reaction
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help reaction'
<genii> Hehe 2,390,000
<apachelogger> kubotu: react
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help react'
<apachelogger> kubotu: help react
<kubotu> react to <trigger> with <reply> [at <chance> chance] => create a new reaction to expression <trigger> to which the bot will reply <reply>, optionally at chance <chance>, seek help for reaction trigger, reaction reply and reaction chance for more details
<apachelogger> oh, boring
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather
<apachelogger> kubotu: wserver microsoft.com
<kubotu> microsoft.com is running Microsoft-IIS/6.0
<kubotu> microsoft.com redirects to http://www.microsoft.com
<kubotu> www.microsoft.com is running Microsoft-IIS/7.5
<genii> Man. You guys have some weird ways in here when yer bored
<DarkwingDuck> LOL genii This is the problem wit being a doc guy.
<DarkwingDuck> I really should learn packaging
<jjesse> no run away
<jjesse> you don't need to :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: uno
<kubotu> Ok, created UNO! game on #kubuntu-devel, say 'jo' to join in
<apachelogger> jo
<kubotu> apachelogger joins this game of UNO!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<jjesse> jo
<kubotu> jjesse joins this game of UNO!
<kubotu> game will start in 20 seconds
<DarkwingDuck> jo
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck joins this game of UNO!
<apachelogger> genii: you better hurry :P
<kubotu> UNO! playing turn: jjesse DarkwingDuck apachelogger
<kubotu> jjesse deals the first card from the stock
<kubotu> Current discard:  Blue +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
 * genii twitches
<genii> jo
<kubotu> genii joins this game of UNO!
<jjesse> so what do i do?
<JontheEchidna> ji
<DarkwingDuck> Discard Red 2
<JontheEchidna> jo
<kubotu> JontheEchidna joins this game of UNO!
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: Discard Red 2
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: Discard Blue 3
<apachelogger> you get a query from kubotu
<apachelogger> with your cards
<apachelogger> help uno
<apachelogger> kubotu: help uno
<kubotu> UNO! game. !uno to start a game. see 'help uno rules' for the rules, 'help uno admin' for admin commands, 'help uno score' for scoring rules. In-game commands: 'jo' to join in; 'pl <card>' to play <card>: e.g. 'pl g7' to play Green 7, or 'pl rr' to play Red Reverse, or 'pl y2y2' to play both Yellow 2 cards; 'pe' to pick a card; 'pa' to pass your turn; 'co <color>' to pick a color after playing a Wild: e.g. 'co g' to
<kubotu> select Green (or 'pl w+4 g' to select the color when playing the Wild); 'ca' to show current cards; 'cd' to show the current discard; 'ch' to challenge a Wild +4; 'od' to show the playing order; 'ti' to show play time; 'tu' to show whose turn it is.
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: pl r2
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: pl b3
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<DarkwingDuck> ???
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do you even have those cards? :P
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<JontheEchidna> tu
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<JontheEchidna> hrm, interesting
<jjesse> kubotu ca
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck: 7, apachelogger: 7, jjesse: 7, genii: 7, JontheEchidna: 7
<DarkwingDuck> pl b3
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<jjesse> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Blue +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<jjesse> kubotu: cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Blue +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you can only play another + or you need to pick
<DarkwingDuck> right... and I have a blue 3
<apachelogger> pe is the way to go I suppose
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: that's not a a draw 2 card
<jjesse> kubotu: pe
<kubotu> It's not your turn
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh... NM
<DarkwingDuck> pe
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck passes turn, and has to pick 2 cards!
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> pl g+2
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Green +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<jjesse> pl g3
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<jjesse> pe
<kubotu> jjesse passes turn, and has to pick 2 cards!
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
<genii> kubotu: pl g+7
<kubotu> you don't have that card
<apachelogger> btw, it is a good idea to use quassel's chat monitor and limit it to kubotu's query, so you dont need to switch to the query to see your cards :)
<genii> hm??
<apachelogger> genii: without +
<apachelogger> green 7 = g7
<genii> kubotu: pl g7
<kubotu> genii plays  Green 7
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pe
<kubotu> JontheEchidna picks a card
<JontheEchidna> pa
<kubotu> JontheEchidna passes turn
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl grs
<kubotu> what cards were that again?
<DarkwingDuck> pl gs
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Green Skip
<kubotu> apachelogger skips a turn!
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu makes DarkwingDuck watch reruns of "Blue's Clues"
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<JontheEchidna> haha
<jjesse> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green Skip
<jjesse> pl gr3
<kubotu> what cards were that again?
<genii> apachelogger: No kubotu update after you play a card stating your current cards minus the one you just played
<jjesse> plg3
<jjesse> pl g3
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Green 3
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
<apachelogger> genii: nope, only when its your turn again
<genii> kubotu: pl gr
<kubotu> genii plays  Green Reverse
<kubotu> Playing order was reversed!
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookie for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
 * JontheEchidna noms
<jjesse> pl br
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Blue Reverse
<kubotu> Playing order was reversed!
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> oh my
<genii> pl b9
<kubotu> genii plays  Blue 9
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pl b1
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Blue 1
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl b3
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Blue 3
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> play blue 4
<apachelogger> pl b4
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Blue 4
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pl y4
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Yellow 4
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
<genii> pl y5
<kubotu> genii plays  Yellow 5
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pl y7r7
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<JontheEchidna> pl y7
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Yellow 7
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl y9
<JontheEchidna> oh wellz, was worth a shot
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Yellow 9
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> yellow is a silly color
<apachelogger> pl y1
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Yellow 1
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> ppe
<jjesse> pe
<kubotu> jjesse picks a card
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesnt that only work with the very same card?
<jjesse> pl y8
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Yellow 8
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: i.e. is allowed
<genii> pl y1
<kubotu> genii plays  Yellow 1
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I guess. I've seen tons of different UNO rules irl
<JontheEchidna> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Yellow 1
<JontheEchidna> pe
<kubotu> JontheEchidna picks a card
<apachelogger> because no one reads them properly :P
<JontheEchidna> pa
<kubotu> JontheEchidna passes turn
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<apachelogger> help uno rules
<apachelogger> kubotu: help uno rules
<kubotu> play all your cards, one at a time, by matching either the color or the value of the currently discarded card. cards with special effects: Skip (next player skips a turn), Reverse (reverses the playing order), +2 (next player has to take 2 cards). Wilds can be played on any card, and you must specify the color for the next card. Wild +4 also forces the next player to take 4 cards, but it can only be played if you can't
<kubotu> play a color card. you can play another +2 or +4 card on a +2 card, and a +4 on a +4, forcing the first player who can't play one to pick the cumulative sum of all cards. you can also play a Reverse on a +2 or +4, bouncing the effect back to the previous player (that now comes next).
<DarkwingDuck> pl g1
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Green 1
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> who is next?
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: help uno
<kubotu> UNO! game. !uno to start a game. see 'help uno rules' for the rules, 'help uno admin' for admin commands, 'help uno score' for scoring rules. In-game commands: 'jo' to join in; 'pl <card>' to play <card>: e.g. 'pl g7' to play Green 7, or 'pl rr' to play Red Reverse, or 'pl y2y2' to play both Yellow 2 cards; 'pe' to pick a card; 'pa' to pass your turn; 'co <color>' to pick a color after playing a Wild: e.g. 'co g' to
<kubotu> select Green (or 'pl w+4 g' to select the color when playing the Wild); 'ca' to show current cards; 'cd' to show the current discard; 'ch' to challenge a Wild +4; 'od' to show the playing order; 'ti' to show play time; 'tu' to show whose turn it is.
<apachelogger> ti
<kubotu> This UNO! game has been going on for 11 minutes and 19 seconds
<genii> DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> genii: what up?
<genii> no, apachelogger
<genii> "who is next" etc
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh..
<JontheEchidna> od
<kubotu> UNO! playing turn: apachelogger jjesse genii JontheEchidna DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> thx
<JontheEchidna> hmm, thought there was a scoring thing...
<apachelogger> wlel, I like jjesse :P
<apachelogger> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green 1
<apachelogger> pl g4
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Green 4
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<JontheEchidna> ca
<kubotu> jjesse: 6, genii: 2, JontheEchidna: 7, DarkwingDuck: 5, apachelogger: 3
<jjesse> do'h
<jjesse> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green 4
<jjesse> pe
<kubotu> jjesse picks a card
<jjesse> pa
<kubotu> jjesse passes turn
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
 * apachelogger sings float 
<genii> hm
<genii> pl w+4 g
<kubotu> genii plays  Wild +4
<kubotu> genii has UNO!!
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 4 cards
<kubotu> color is now  Green
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Float" by Flogging Molly [http://open.spotify.com/track/6CCXU7qAZqFcRgtXHutLgM] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> pe
<kubotu> JontheEchidna passes turn, and has to pick 4 cards!
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Wild +4   Green
<jjesse> ouch 4 cards?
<jjesse> that hurt
<JontheEchidna> ca
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck: 5, apachelogger: 3, jjesse: 7, genii: 1, JontheEchidna: 11
<DarkwingDuck> pl g8
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Green 8
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> better than 8 i suppose
<apachelogger> pl w+4 y
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Wild +4
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 4 cards
<kubotu> color is now  Yellow
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<apachelogger> :P
<jjesse> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Wild +4   Yellow
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 4 cards
<jjesse> pa
<kubotu> jjesse passes turn, and has to pick 4 cards!
<kubotu> it's genii's turn
<jjesse> bummer
<genii> pl w
<kubotu> genii plays  Wild
<kubotu> UNO! game finished after 14 minutes and 45 seconds! The winner is genii
<kubotu> JontheEchidna still had  Blue 4   Blue 5   Blue 6   Red 2   Red 4   Red 5   Red 7   Red Reverse   Yellow 9   Yellow Reverse   Yellow Skip
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck still had  Green 2   Green 5   Red 2   Red 4
<kubotu> apachelogger still had  Green Skip   Yellow 2
<kubotu> jjesse still had  Blue 8   Green Reverse   Red 1   Red 3   Red 9   Red 9   Red Reverse   Red Skip   Wild   Wild +4   Yellow +2
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> omg
<kubotu> genii wins with 347 points!
<apachelogger> cheator!!!
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart genii
 * kubotu gives genii a 2 guage Prince Albert
<apachelogger> ^^
<jjesse> garg
<apachelogger> omg!
<jjesse> ju
 * genii does a coffee-coffee-coffee dance
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<jjesse> cd
<jjesse> join
<jjesse> kubotu:  join
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help join'
<jjesse> kubotu: help join
<DarkwingDuck> jo
<kubotu> join <channel> [<key>] => join channel <channel> with secret key <key> if specified. kubotu also responds to invites if you have the required access level
<JontheEchidna> !uno
<jjesse> kubotu: start uno
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuto uses ~
<jjesse> kubotu: uno
<kubotu> Ok, created UNO! game on #kubuntu-devel, say 'jo' to join in
<apachelogger> ~uno
<kubotu> There is already an UNO! game running here, managed by jjesse. say 'jo' to join in
<apachelogger> ~jo
<kubotu> apachelogger joins this game of UNO!
<jjesse> jo
<kubotu> jjesse joins this game of UNO!
<kubotu> game will start in 20 seconds
<DarkwingDuck> jo
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck joins this game of UNO!
<JontheEchidna> ~jo
<kubotu> JontheEchidna joins this game of UNO!
<kubotu> UNO! playing turn: apachelogger jjesse DarkwingDuck JontheEchidna
<kubotu> apachelogger deals the first card from the stock
<kubotu> Current discard:  Yellow 2
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pl ys
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Yellow Skip
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck skips a turn!
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Yellow Skip
<JontheEchidna> meh
<JontheEchidna> pe
<kubotu> JontheEchidna picks a card
<JontheEchidna> pa
<kubotu> JontheEchidna passes turn
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: want another try? :P
<JontheEchidna> nein!
<apachelogger> pl yr :P
<kubotu> what cards were that again?
<apachelogger> pl yr
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Yellow Reverse
<kubotu> Playing order was reversed!
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pl gr
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Green Reverse
<kubotu> Playing order was reversed!
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: lart apachelogger
 * kubotu replaces apachelogger's Astroglide with JB Weld
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> pl g+2
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Green +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pl gs
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<jjesse> pl g7
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<jjesse> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<DarkwingDuck> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<DarkwingDuck> draw 2
<jjesse> pl g7
<kubotu> you can't play that card
<jjesse> i have a green card i want to play
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pe
<jjesse> pe
<kubotu> jjesse passes turn, and has to pick 2 cards!
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green +2
<apachelogger> oh :D
<apachelogger> omg!
<DarkwingDuck> pl g8
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Green 8
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ??
 * apachelogger was off by one ;)
<JontheEchidna> pl g+2
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Green +2
<kubotu> next player must respond correctly or pick 2 cards
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> pe
<kubotu> apachelogger passes turn, and has to pick 2 cards!
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Tobacco Island" by Flogging Molly [Within a Mile of Home, 2004] [http://open.spotify.com/track/4UQf1DAf1H7R7QmwZMFlfc] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<jjesse> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green +2
<jjesse> pl g5
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Green 5
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl g6
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Green 6
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pl g0
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Green 0
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<JontheEchidna> I don't remember a 0 card
<apachelogger> pl w b
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Wild
<kubotu> color is now  Blue
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pl b2
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Blue 2
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl b3
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Blue 3
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
 * apachelogger plays wild ;) ;) ;) ;)
<JontheEchidna> pl b6
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Blue 6
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> pl b5
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Blue 5
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pl b5
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Blue 5
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl b8
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Blue 8
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pl b8
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Blue 8
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> pl b9
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Blue 9
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pa
<kubotu> you need to pick a card first
<jjesse> pe
<kubotu> jjesse picks a card
<jjesse> pa
<kubotu> jjesse passes turn
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Blue 9
<DarkwingDuck> pl r9
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Red 9
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<JontheEchidna> pl r0
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Red 0
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> pl r1
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Red 1
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> pl r6
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Red 6
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pl r8
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Red 8
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck has UNO!!
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<jjesse> damn that DarkwingDuck
<JontheEchidna> pl r8
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Red 8
<kubotu> JontheEchidna has UNO!!
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> youknow
<jjesse> damn that apachelogger
<jjesse> oh wait
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> pl w g
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Wild
<kubotu> color is now  Green
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<jjesse> damn that JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :D
<jjesse> pl gs
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Green Skip
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck skips a turn!
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<jjesse> doh
<apachelogger> we haz two youknow btw
<DarkwingDuck> Ouch
<JontheEchidna> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green Skip
<JontheEchidna> pe
<kubotu> JontheEchidna picks a card
<jjesse> yay
<JontheEchidna> pa
<kubotu> JontheEchidna passes turn
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<genii> ca
<apachelogger> cd
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green Skip
<kubotu> apachelogger: 2, jjesse: 4, DarkwingDuck: 1, JontheEchidna: 2
<apachelogger> pl g1
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Green 1
<kubotu> apachelogger has UNO!!
<kubotu> it's jjesse's turn
<apachelogger> youknow
<jjesse> pl g7
<kubotu> jjesse plays  Green 7
<kubotu> it's DarkwingDuck's turn
<DarkwingDuck> pe
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck picks a card
<DarkwingDuck> pl r7
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck plays  Red 7
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck has UNO!!
<kubotu> it's JontheEchidna's turn
<jjesse> ca
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: 2, apachelogger: 1, jjesse: 3, DarkwingDuck: 1
<JontheEchidna> pl r5
<kubotu> JontheEchidna plays  Red 5
<kubotu> JontheEchidna has UNO!!
<kubotu> it's apachelogger's turn
<apachelogger> pl y5
<kubotu> apachelogger plays  Yellow 5
<kubotu> UNO! game finished after 7 minutes and 13 seconds! The winner is apachelogger
<kubotu> jjesse still had  Green Skip   Red 3   Red Reverse
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck still had  Yellow Skip
<kubotu> JontheEchidna still had  Yellow +2
<jjesse> doh
<kubotu> apachelogger wins with 83 points!
<apachelogger> MUHAHAHAHA
<apachelogger> MUHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, off to bed.
<apachelogger> nini DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> I'll catch you lot tomorrow
 * genii sips
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should do a kubuntu uno championship some time?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<apachelogger> get canonical to sponsor some kubuntu gear for the winner
<ryanakca> Wow, nice to see all the Kubuntu devs hard at work :D
 * apachelogger is hard at work :P
<genii> ryanakca: I guess the idea is work hard, play harder... or so
<ryanakca> hehe :D
 * JontheEchidna goes off to document what he has of libapt so far, doxygen ftw
 * apachelogger throws http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/ex1-sexy/API/html/classCharacter__coll__graph.png after JontheEchidna :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> documentation++
<apachelogger> c++++
<JontheEchidna> *libqapt
<ScottK> apachelogger: New kubuntu-meta uploaded.
<nixternal> anyone know where I can get an svg with 'ubuntu' in the new font?
<nixternal> need to create the fake logo
<nixternal> fyi, logo #8 isn't any better at smaller resolutions either
<jjesse> how was the meeting today?
<nixternal> i was eating pizza, so i don't know...from the backlog, looked to be good
<nixternal> darkwingduck and shtylman are now members
<nixternal> congrats shtylman btw!
<jjesse> when aren't you eating pizza?
<nixternal> shush
<jjesse> yay shtylman
<jjesse> did DarkWing get the +1 he needed?
<nixternal> I live in Chicago, what else is there that is better than pizza, hot dogs, and italian beef?
<nixternal> yes he did
<nixternal> he is also a committer now
<shtylman> thx :)
<nixternal> mdke added him this morning or yesterday
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> i seriously suck at inkscape
<ScottK> nixternal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442012
<jjesse> wow can't believe what time it is
<nixternal> ScottK: damn, i was just looking at that thread and totally missed the svg there
<nixternal> thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<nixternal> lol, not the logo, looking for the text part :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO strigi got some problems with the heap
<apachelogger> from what I saw from a quick browse through our reports there are mostly problems related to null pointers and the like :S
<nixternal> hrmm, i just realized that ubuntu has reverted back to their old logo for plymouth
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I forwarded 3 or so bugs to strigi in half an hour last month
<JontheEchidna> unique, of course ;-)
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> one should rewrite it with proper mem management :P
<ScottK> nixternal: http://frendhi.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/fall-in-love-in-new-ubuntu-logo/ has the text part.  It's a copy, but seems to look the same.
<nixternal> that's the site I was looking for...thanks again ScottK :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<apachelogger> nixternal: is the text part not in the .svg?
<apachelogger> bug 530103 ... oh how I hate it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530103 in konversation "Wrong keyname extraction from konversation.kcfg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530103
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: heh, that plymouthd; plymouth --show-splash works like a champ on my laptop but not my desktop :)
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth1.png
<nixternal> the new logo doesn't scale well
<nixternal> gonna try something else
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "The Seven Deadly Sins" by Flogging Molly [Within a Mile of Home, 2004] [http://open.spotify.com/track/6eMrNkS35lx5uLkk6o0xwH] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * apachelogger dances through the channel
<apachelogger> I think that bug from above is a left over
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth2.png
<nixternal> the logo part blurred weird
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth3.png
<nixternal> that doesn't look to bad
<ScottK> Make it spin.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> I was thinking about that
<DarkwingDuck> garg, can't sleep
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<ScottK> You think talking with nixternal will fix that?
<DarkwingDuck> usally does :P
<DarkwingDuck> 5 min and I'm out
<ScottK> Riddell: I just pushed some more changes to kdebase-workspace in bzr.  Didn't upload to ninjas because I'm not set up for it on this machine and it's too late for me to deal with it.
<nixternal> heh, I am googling plymouth theming, and all of the damn links in google are news posts from other sites to my damn blog entry from yesterday
<nixternal> once i figure out this plymouth scripting, this theme will kick ass
<nixternal> rotating logos ftw!
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu googlefight nixternal DarkwingDuck
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck (386,000) vs. nixternal (101,000) -- DarkwingDuck wins!
<nixternal> the sun rising behind the planet is a kick ass plymouth theme, but someone ruined it with the ubuntu logo :p
<nixternal> that is cheating
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nixternal> kubotu googlefight 'Richard Johnson' 'David Wonderly'
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help googlefight'
<nixternal> damn you!
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu googlefight Wonderly Johnson
<kubotu> Johnson (186,000,000) vs. Wonderly (70,700) -- Johnson wins!
<DarkwingDuck> ROFLMAO
<nixternal> pwnd
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> heh, another thing, according to these news sites, canonical has come up with a temporary plymouth theme for Kubuntu
<nixternal> wtf is my pay check!?!?!
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhhhhhhhahahaha
<DarkwingDuck> Paycheck?!
<nixternal> you haven't been around long enough to be ruined yet :D
<ScottK> nixternal: I should get one too.  I approved it through New and did all the stuff to get it on the ISO.
<nixternal> i give you 6 more months
<nixternal> ScottK: we should create our own company
<nixternal> Conanicol
<DarkwingDuck> All your base inc?
<ScottK> Kanonical
<nixternal> there we go...why I didn't go with that in the first place is beyond me
<nixternal> see, we just made a canonical employee quit the channel
<nixternal> lubuntu stole my damn plymouth dots
<DarkwingDuck> Kanonical... I like that.
<DarkwingDuck> stole? comeone nixternal... FOSS
<ScottK> He wants to be able to claim ignorance later when the supreme leader questions him.
<nixternal> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/kubuntu-10-04-and-lubuntu-10-04-gets-new-plymouth-theme.html
<nixternal> you know it
<nixternal> my understanding is that according to some at canonical, "I am the community asshole"
<nixternal> I figured they would be smarter than that, and that they would know that I am in fact the world-wide asshole
 * ScottK wasn't confused about that.
<nixternal> last i checked you weren't at canonical :D
<ScottK> Nope.  Just saying....
<nixternal> http://jasonfarrell.com/fedora/11/plymouth-theme-300-thisisfedora/
<nixternal> hahaha, awesome
<DarkwingDuck> That is really funny
<DarkwingDuck> If not a bit old
<nixternal> holy shite, plymouth scripting is no joke
<nixternal> http://www.google.com/search?q=plymouth+themes&hl=en&sig=AMEaWZwnmiQTmR7kJilQwBIoKqYhP2GZHw&output=search&pws=0
<nixternal> impressive...Kubuntu Plymouth theme is the top of Google without any customizations to google...that is customizations set to 'off'
<DarkwingDuck> You find an explination on plymouth scripting?
<nixternal> freedesktop.org's documentation...which is just wonderful...NOT!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> You'll have to doc it when your finished :P:P
<nixternal> yeah, once I know all the tricks of creating a kick ass plymouth theme, I don't want others to know and create cool stuff like us
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you were working on koffice for lucid right?
<nixternal> i will create it, then use a javascript compressor to really obfuscate it
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yeah, that is all done and uploaded
<DarkwingDuck> is there a working copy of Kivio with that?
<nixternal> koffice for i386 has built, the others are waiting for something
<nixternal> no
<DarkwingDuck> There is a copy of Kivio ava? Or just have to build it from source?
<nixternal> kivio will be available I think in 2.2, not the 2.1 series, plus 2.1.2 is the last of the 2.1 series
<nixternal> no idea
<DarkwingDuck> You know when 2.2 is scheduled to shoot?
<nixternal> probably towards the fall I would guess
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<nixternal> they released a 2.2 beta or alpha already
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> I had a question about it in #kubuntu so, I gave them that answer
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: apidocs just for you: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/?view=log
<JontheEchidna> g'night all
<DarkwingDuck> night JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> coldiness
 * apachelogger shouldnt have done the running today
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Tue Mar 30 07:28 CEST
<apachelogger> no point in going to bed now ^^
 * apachelogger tunes in gossip - heavy cross and starts cleaning
<nixternal> whew, killed my machine who knows how many times
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth.ogv
<nixternal> oooh, getting somewhere
<apachelogger> nixternal: your server sends wrong mimetype
<nixternal> wget it then
<nixternal> chromium has no problem with it
<apachelogger> yeah, I opened it in some video player of course the netbook edition has all broken window management and thus nothing ever gets any focus at all
<apachelogger> anyhow
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> typos in plymouth will kill you
<apachelogger> nixternal: how about not using a gradient in the background, but make it a hint of blue, then stuff the gear thingy into that
<apachelogger> without the blue circle around it
<apachelogger> IMHO less is more in this particular case
<nixternal> i was thinking of using the default wallpaper we have for the background too as an idea
<apachelogger> plymouth-- for killing people
<apachelogger> nixternal: see bug report in kds I assigned to you
<nixternal> i did the blue background without a gradient, it is to much
<apachelogger> apparently some drivers fallback to 16bit colors
<apachelogger> so we cant do anything fancy
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, a weaker blue you need
<apachelogger> in fact I even find it too strong with the gradient already
<apachelogger> IMHO it should really be barely noticable blue
<DarkwingDuck> I agree.
<nixternal> how about just a black screen?
<apachelogger> possibly gradient from black to black with a bit of a blue touch to it
<apachelogger> nixternal: that is again too strong
<DarkwingDuck> Or, a blue fade to black
<DarkwingDuck> Blue like the Oxygen theme blue?
<nixternal> i will put up freakin' greatful dead colors and kill everyone
<apachelogger> lol
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> like you can really tell the difference between 16 and 32 bit...at least i never could
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: it would have to fade to a alpha blended blue really
<nixternal> heh, how about a splash that has opensuse, fedora, arch, and the rest come in, and then have the kubuntu logo smash them all
<DarkwingDuck> True ;)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Love it
<apachelogger> +1
<nixternal> haha, or...
 * apachelogger aint is not going to stand in the way of control anyway :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ztFuNDrQE
<nixternal> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_NU9NyECVwjc/Sl4SFzehDKI/AAAAAAAAAOY/KEIvN5BIZW8/s400/Piss_On_Windows_WEB.jpg
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ++
<nixternal> kubotu np
<kubotu> nixternal is listening to "Phantoms" by Raunchy [Death Pop Romance, 2006] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/nixternal for more
<nixternal> how the hell, that bastard is smart
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm crashing
<nixternal> kubotu np
<kubotu> nixternal is listening to "One Last Breath" by Threat Signal [Under Reprisal, 2006] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0OU96dQGyVBUHMEk7GDGSt] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/nixternal for more
<nixternal> g'nite
<DarkwingDuck> night
<nixternal> kubotu np
<kubotu> nixternal is listening to "Swordmaster" by 3 Inches of Blood [http://open.spotify.com/track/1omjFaf9ziesfNWrHjcbhX] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/nixternal for more
<nixternal> that bot is fast
<apachelogger> ~praise kubotu
 * kubotu tickles kubotu
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> poor bot aint got no one to tickle him :(
<nixternal> i wish people with nvidia cards would smash their laptops
<nixternal> I scratch my itch, not theirs
<nixternal> apachelogger: that isn't 16 bit, that is 8bit
<apachelogger> I read 16 :P
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> VGA16 == 16bit? or 16 colors?
<apachelogger> put two 8bit images ontop of each other you get 16 bit :P
<nixternal> that gradient is no problem at 8bit, since it is an 8bit gradient
<nixternal> ahh, well that sucks
<nixternal> so we have to have a lame ass plymouth theme because people pay all that money for a graphics card that is equivalent to that of dolphin shit
<nixternal> oh well, so much for a cool plymouth theme
<nixternal> maybe I will have plymouth-theme-kubuntu-lame and plymouth-theme-kubuntu-hahahaha-you-have-nvidia?-sucker!!!
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bMXHgTVYTM seriously that hall looks way bigger than it is in RL
<nixternal> so no, i need to figure out the rgb for a damn 16-color blue
<apachelogger> nixternal: I told you, go for monochromi gear with very subtle gradient
<nixternal> dude, that is either baby blue, royal blue, or url blue
<apachelogger> then it is 8bit save and looks perfect
<nixternal> 8bit isn't 16 colors though
<apachelogger> madness
<nixternal> 8 bit would still look shitty on their weak ass expensive video cards
<apachelogger> cant we haz two different themes?
<apachelogger> solid blue with monochrome white gear rotating for 8bit
<apachelogger> black to blue gradient with monochrome whit egear rotating for sensible graphics cards
<nixternal> i say we do one, just a lame ass solid color from the 16 color scale
<apachelogger> I am sure you come up with something good :P
<nixternal> I can't control the gradient though with plymouth, you have:  Window.SetBackgroundTopColor and Window.SetBackgroundBottomColor
<apachelogger> if it looks like crap on my devices i will switch to chakra :P
<nixternal> it creates the gradient
<nixternal> chakra is at least creating a cool plymouth theme and saying "FU" to those who whine
<apachelogger> nixternal: so letz do the same
<nixternal> we can't, because people file a bug when their grandpa farts
 * apachelogger is good at closing bugs :P
<nixternal> hahah, to bad slangasek already commented on it
<apachelogger> that is no problem
<apachelogger> "go fix driver" => wontfix for theme
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> like losing 1 more user is going to do anything
<apachelogger> or "go make plymouth support different themes depend on driver support" => wontfix for theme
<nixternal> i asked slangasek in -devel to see what he says
 * apachelogger always found it silly that artwork needs to bend around technicaly crappyness
<nixternal> how the hell is aubergine working for people with nvidia then?
<nixternal> that definitely doesn't fall in the 16-color spectrum
 * apachelogger really doesnt see why plymouth cant support multiple themes :P
<apachelogger> that is the most lame ass work around but that way those poor nvidia users mustnt see weird colors and those with proper drivers get a good looking splash
<nixternal> hrmm, i am trying to create a gradient that will work with 16 colors...impossible
<nixternal> you will have faily large blocks of different colors, nothing smooth
<nixternal> fairly
<nixternal> ok, looks like keybuk is trying to figure out how to determine a theme if it is vga or drm
<nixternal> if that gets situated, then we create a 16 color vga theme that just pokes fun at the use of nvidia drivers :)
<apachelogger> yay!
<apachelogger> :D
<nixternal> http://www.infotart.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/windows_4bit_color_swatches.png  <- apachelogger there are the color choices for nvidia users :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: why not display that picture?
<apachelogger> it looks rather fancy :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth2.ogv
<nixternal> how is that for a theme?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> me likes
<apachelogger> its something different
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> that makes me think that ubuntus should have a rocket with the dictator inside
<apachelogger> flying from the bottom left to the top right
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> and if it's time for partition check the rocket would crash into a harddisk ;)
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/kubuntu_plymouth.ogv
<nixternal> I like that one dangit
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ ScottK ^^ JontheEchidna ^^ anyone else....though we have found out people with nvidia get a really crappy look with their super expensive VGA color palette
<shadeslayer> apparently knetworkmanager refuses to work with normal priviliges on my PC
<shadeslayer> keeps disconnecting... now ive run it with kdesudo and it runs fine 0_o
<apachelogger> nowrocking plasmoid breaks my netbook :(
<apachelogger> must be written in python for sure
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger some tape
<kwwii> did someone want something from me?
<apachelogger> hai kwwii
<apachelogger> I think so, I just cant remember why ^^
<apachelogger> must have been either something related to logo change or font change
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> where is the knetworkmanager configs stored?
<apachelogger> kwwii: we are talking about limitations of plymouth regarding colors and Riddell mentioned that you would know all the details :)
<shadeslayer> s/is/are
<apachelogger> where did nixternal go though?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: .kde/share/config/netw*
 * apachelogger thinks that plasma-netbook is pretty usable when using raster as graphicssystem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone probably broke string freeze so hes off to chop fingers
<apachelogger> actually, I was getting an error that the "system" graphicssystem was not found
<apachelogger> I recon system is default, so maybe that incrdible slowness of plasma-netbook is because of that message
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: always the same, no one ever listens when we warn them about nixternal :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> plasma-netbook is almost snappy on the dell mini 10 here
<apachelogger> weeh
 * apachelogger also tries the opengl system for the fun of it
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> not much different from raster
<apachelogger> besides that various tray apps have broken icons ^^
<kwwii> apachelogger: no limits, really
<kwwii> apachelogger: it is not like usplash anymore
<apachelogger> kwwii:  bug 551290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551290 in kubuntu-default-settings "[lucid] Kubuntu theme on nvidia card too ugly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551290
<apachelogger> well, more like driver shortcomings I suppose
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ping
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: got a reply from dragotin...
<kwwii> ahhh, funky
<kwwii> we did not make 16 color versions of the ubuntu stuff
<kwwii> so it will exhibit the same bug, I suppose
<shadeslayer> kwwii: hmm.. so with the nvidia drivers we do not get the awesome splash stuff... too baad
<shadeslayer> *bad
<kwwii> shadeslayer: yeah, but it is not our fault ;-)
<shadeslayer> kwwii: yeah i know.. i really want 3D support in nouveau
<kwwii> kms would be enough
<shadeslayer> but thats not gonna happen any time soon
<shadeslayer> kwwii: yeah or kms in nvidia
<kwwii> right, and no it aint gonna happen
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> we could just fix the intel drivers proper and get on with our lifes :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does your plasma feel laggy?
<shadeslayer> nope...
<apachelogger> too bad :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: once in a blue moon,yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe
 * apachelogger is wondering whether we should make plasma use rater by default
<shadeslayer> is there a nouveau package with 3d support?
<shadeslayer> oohh : https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> kwwii: ^^ what do you think?
<shadeslayer> i dont understand some of the stuff written there,but im prepared to have a borked system :P
<shadeslayer> heh... im getting a speed of 700 kBps here :D
<apachelogger> wonderful weather today
 * apachelogger better goes for a walk
<Riddell> apachelogger: a walk?  you mean outside?  without internet connection?
<Sput> weirdo
<Riddell> avant garde to say the least
<dpm> :)
<Tm_T> ofcourse he has his phone with him, so he can comment in irc & identi.ca
<Tm_T> "I saw a real tree, no not in TV but in _outside_ !!1"
 * Tm_T hides
<Riddell> what does everyone have in ~/.kde/share/config/freespacenotifierrc ?
<JontheEchidna> no such file or directory
<Tm_T> same
<Tonio_> same with me, no such file
<Riddell> ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> It's 4 degrees C and raining here :(
<JontheEchidna> oh well, off to class
 * Tonio_ is on his 30th attempt to fix the cursor breakage in qt4-x11...
<jussi01> Tonio_: good luck :)
<Riddell> cursor breakage?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that drag and drop thing
<Riddell> I going to start uploading 4.4.2 to lucid
<rgreening> Riddell: if you like. Remember to upload kdelibs dead last. I still am reviewing packages.
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to do your kde-l10n thing?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: drag and drop thing?
<rgreening> Riddell: are you uploading from bzr or from PPA?
<rgreening> bzr's are not always matching PPA, and I am having to fix periodically (minor things).
<Tonio_> Tm_T: when you drag and drop from example in dolphin
<Tonio_> Tm_T: look at the cursor
<rgreening> Riddell: the correct would be to upload from bzr... but its still being review for accuracy. I have marked on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging  which I have reviewed/fixed already
<Tm_T> Tonio_: this has nothing to do with it? http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1108844
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that's a qt bug
<Tm_T> bah everything is crashing here now
<Tonio_> http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6669
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I don't use oxygen :) that may explain I have no probleme
<rgreening> Riddell: just uploaded new kdebase-runtime to PPA
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I dont use oxygen either (:
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, that kde commit was to do something about cursors too
<Tm_T> while dragging
<Riddell> rgreening: from bzr
<rgreening> Riddell: can you upload using bzr the ones I have reviewed first (leaving kdelibs till last).
<rgreening> that will give me a few more minutes to review...
<Riddell> yep
<rgreening> k. cool.. buzzing through them... as quick as I can
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yeah but that's about windos, not cursor
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the bug I mention also exists for qt apps
<Tonio_> and even inside qt apps
<Riddell> anyone want the rest of the 9.10 CDs?
<Riddell> Nightrose, Mamarok got any use for them?
<Nightrose> Riddell: i don't atm
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can ask, if they are needed at Linuxtag
<Riddell> neversfelde: when is that?
<neversfelde> Riddell: June 9th - 12th, so probably a bit late for Karmic
<Riddell> yeah
<rgreening> Riddell: all checked against bzr for those we house in bzr
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> apachelogger: unexpectedly the tests were somehow easy for me
<Quintasan> even though it was biology
 * Quintasan hates biology
<Riddell> rgreening: groovy
<Quintasan> nixternal's new plymouth splash is awesome
<Quintasan> great way to troll new users :)
<Riddell> how troll?
<rgreening> Riddell: I never updated the bzr tfrom UNRELEASED, I assume you will as you upload/release..k.
<Riddell> rgreening: yes I can do that
<Riddell> should we include jontheechilada's patches to nepomuk I wonder
<rgreening> Riddell: what are they
<rgreening> and were they new since we uploaded to the PPA?
<Riddell> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/4mVSd76g
<effie_jayx> should I find anyone using the plasma-netbook not using kubuntu and report it in bugs.kde.org? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/551334
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551334 in kdebase-workspace "key combination (alt+f4) closes the plasma-notebook interface " [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> rgreening: yes they aren't in the PPA
<rgreening> Riddell: should we test-buold then in PPA first?
<rgreening> build even
<Riddell> effie_jayx: I think plasma-netbook expects kwin in netbook mode
<Riddell> rgreening: I assume jontheechilada already has test built it
<Riddell> although assumptions can be dangerous
<rgreening> ya.
<rgreening> what do the patches do?
<Riddell> rgreening: we're out of time though, I'm uploading
<rgreening> ya. Upload and we can do an update with the patches after
<rgreening> ldelibs last...
<rgreening> kdelibs even
<effie_jayx> Riddell: not sure I understanf much yet, but I believe it should restart plasma-netbook
<effie_jayx> if it kills it, it should bring it up again no?
 * Riddell makes it sew
<rgreening> effie_jayx: plasma-netbook is expected to run atop of the kde/kwin window manager. If it is not, then all bets are off.
<effie_jayx> rgreening: ok, I understand that bit. and hence the behaviour
<effie_jayx> but the issue is this. I find myself hiting alt+f4 to close apps a bit faster
<rgreening> effie_jayx: if you need more help with it, you can try hanging out in kubuntu-netbook.
<effie_jayx> rgreening: I am hanging there ;)
<effie_jayx> shall be more patient then
<effie_jayx> ;)
<rgreening> I personally am not using the netbook, but someone in that channel may be better suited to look at it with you
<Riddell> effie_jayx: is this a problem when running kwin?
<effie_jayx> yep kwin is running
<effie_jayx> rgreening: thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: it's like that, users go - wow, kubuntu plymouth theme and the next thing they see after reboot is nixternal's face spinning around :O
<Riddell> really?
<Riddell> Quintasan: whatever happened to the koffice beta?
<Quintasan> oh man I totally forgot with all those test
<Quintasan> tests*
<Quintasan> getting to it now
<Quintasan> Riddell:
<Quintasan> ^^
<shadeslayer> wooo!!!
<shadeslayer> the unstable nouveau drivers work perfectly here.... no lag and awesome boot
<shadeslayer> oh the plymouth theme has some portions cut off
 * DarkwingDuck slaps nixternal around a bit with a large trout
<shadeslayer> shtylman: um sorry for that....
<shtylman> shadeslayer: no probs
<shadeslayer> shtylman: bad tab complete :P
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: are you using mIRC?!
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: No, just a memory from my mIRC days
<shtylman> mIRC will not be tolerated ... only konversation use allowed :)
<DarkwingDuck> I only use that with nixternal
<shadeslayer> @lart DarkwingDuck
<shadeslayer> meh.... lart fail
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: lart shadeslayer
 * kubotu casts shadeslayer into the fires of Mt. Doom
<Riddell> shtylman: pst, quassel may be allowable too
<DarkwingDuck> +1 quassel
<shadeslayer> kubotu: lart DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu forces DarkwingDuck to use perl for 3 weeks
<shadeslayer> +999999 for irssi
<shtylman> Riddell: hmm... you sure?
<DarkwingDuck> perl? Wasnt that one of my answers yesterday? :P
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: kongrats btw ;)
<shadeslayer> i knew that youll get in :P
<DarkwingDuck> thanks shadeslayer :)
<kwwii> Riddell: any info on the state of the kubuntu logo?
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh* syndicate a blog and spam comments like crazy
<shadeslayer> and now onto bigger problems.... 12 people tied at first position in my programming competition :P
<shtylman> kwwii: we voted yesterday to try one out for keta 2
<Riddell> kwwii: the feeling of the meeting was to go with this one http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-new-logo.png
<kwwii> shtylman, Riddell: any word on getting a final K in that?
<Riddell> kwwii: no that's the next stage for the design team along with picking the exact colour
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, cool...I will try and stay on top of this and help in any way I can
<shtylman> kwwii, Riddell: for now we can make our own k ... at least line it up a bit better
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that is a bit bland imp
<shadeslayer> *imo
<kwwii> shtylman: well, we really should not use anything font-wise that has not been signed off on
<kwwii> it would be bad to give a poor impression of the new font
<shtylman> kwwii: I agree... but what should we do in the inerim?
<Riddell> shtylman: as kwwii says I'd like to keep it looking obviously bad and let the font people do it properly
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: you on planet.ubuntu.com now?  wait for all the link spam :)
<shtylman> Riddell: should we go with "ubuntu" text and kubuntu logo then?
<shtylman> would that be any better?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I added last night about midnight CST. 42 spam. 42...
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> mmm lunch time be back in a bit
<kwwii> shtylman: I will see if I can get some traction on that
 * Tm_T huggles kwwii
<DarkwingDuck> shtylman: I think they are going to add a 'K' to the font
<shtylman> DarkwingDuck: they are... we are just talking about when :)
<shtylman> kwwii: cool
<DarkwingDuck> shtylman: 2020
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: i thought we were all going to die in 2012
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, and computer are going to stop working in 2000... Got ya
<shadeslayer> could be tomorrow as well..i heard CERN just switched on their PA
<shtylman> Riddell: on another note... will we have pretty stickers?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: oh please the shiny metal ones
 * DarkwingDuck wants stickers
<shadeslayer> shtylman: one with every CD... instead of 3-5
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have to replace the one I have on the back of my laptop
<shadeslayer> theres a brainstorm idea too
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: there?
<shadeslayer> just got confirmation that you read my memo :P
<Riddell> agateau: amarok, kdelibs and kdebase-workspace patches uploaded (along with kde 4.4.2)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I included your strigi patches in kdebase-workspace
<agateau> Riddell: great!
<Riddell> shtylman: I expect pretty stickers will appear at some point
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, cool. The patch to enable the RAM detection bits has been committed to kubuntu-default-settings
<JontheEchidna> haven't seen trueg yet
<Riddell> nixternal, jjesse, DarkwingDuck: one of the meeting items was to change to liberation for the default font in line with ubuntu desktop, that's a UI freeze exception so would need your approval
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: he's not often on IRC, probably best to e-mail
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: you gonna do your core dev app or what?
<nixternal> ubuntu-meeting NOW!
<Riddell> glatzor: hi
<shadeslayer> hmm... is it possible to attach a lp bug report to another while reporting it? ( not talking about dupes )
<shadeslayer> like bugs.kde.org has this feature
<lex79> qt4 still building on armel lol
<lex79> and ia64 ftbs
<shadeslayer> lex79: ia64?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3/+build/1589268
<Riddell> ...
<maco> shadeslayer: like say "this bug being fixed depends on that bug being fixed"? nope.
<Riddell> ..!
<shadeslayer> maco: no,i meant that like attaching debug info to another bug report you know is the same problem
<shadeslayer> oh btw hows this : http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopsf1636-jpg.jpg
<maco> shadeslayer: oh. nope. you could run "apport-collect" twice, once for each bug report...but thats all i got
<nigelb> maco, I think now apport collect works only for bugs you reported
<shadeslayer> yep
<maco> oh boo
<nigelb> I like it :)
<shadeslayer> oh crap i just closed the browser :(
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I dont get 20 mails on same bug for same problem
<nigelb> with apport-collect information
<Riddell> nixternal: three positive votes, surely he's in?
<nixternal> Riddell: we need to persuade persia, as he is the tie breaker
<shadeslayer> ok lets see if this works...
<Riddell> nixternal: how so?  three is quorum and it's a positive even if persia is -1
<nixternal> Riddell: bring that one up in ubuntu meeting
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/551832 : worked...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551832 in gdb "gdb crashed with AttributeError in __repr__()" [Undecided,New]
<DarkwingDuck> If three didn't vote (with a +0) Then it's a voteing between 4 people
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: congratulations on breaking the technical board :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> How is a +0 the same as voting -1??
 * rgreening is confused with the tech board. How "NON-technical" of them
<maco> crimsun says you need at least $QUORUM positive votes
<maco> so if quorum is 3, then +3 is enough
<nigelb> so he got through?
<Riddell> quorum has always been three I'm sure
<rgreening> it was always minimum 3 to be able to vote and then it had to be a positive result. I though...
<Riddell> rgreening: I agree
<DarkwingDuck> but to adstain you remove your vote from the count... so, 3 not going to vote 3 positive IMO he wins with 75% of the vote
<nigelb> DarkwingDuck, 100%?
<DarkwingDuck> 3/4 is 75%
<DarkwingDuck> 4 not being there. But, without him it still recieved a 75% IMO
<nigelb> 3 were positive and 3 abstained, so 3/3 right?
 * shadeslayer wonders what everybody is voting on.... hopes its realted to stickers
<DarkwingDuck> Abstained is removing your vote from concideration.
<nigelb> yes, I only counted people who attended
<DarkwingDuck> Then yes. 100%
<DarkwingDuck> 75% of the entire governing body
<nigelb> ah, that way
<DarkwingDuck> However, it's all on the interpretation of what abstaining your vote means
<maco> i'm checing robertsrules.com
<maco> oh bah the text isnt on there
<maco> nixternal: does the DMB go by roberts rules?
<DarkwingDuck> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstention
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> there is no telling what we go by...it is the same as the TB, the ol' MC, the RMBs
<nixternal> if we kick persia hard enough, he will come through :D
<nixternal> Riddell: oh, you want to change the font now?
<maco> ok crimsun says MC did not go by roberts rules because they never established what they went by
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm not sure now, I thought it was going to be the default in ubuntu desktop but arne says it'll just be installed and dejavu is still default
<nixternal> whew
<DarkwingDuck> Then that kinda answers that
<DarkwingDuck> ;)
<nigelb> so, time to kick persia ? :D
<nixternal> that would have been hellish, 65 screenshots would have to be redone
<maco> crimsun says he's pretty sure the MC did "majoriy present say +1"
<nixternal> hey, it's nigelb! didn't know you were lurking in here, only see you smacking me around on identi.ca or twitter :)
<maco> nixternal: ive been trying to bring him to the dark side
<maco> nigelb: remember, we have cookies!
<nixternal> maco: when I was on the MC, quorum, so if there were 7 voters, you needed +4
<maco> ~order cookies for nigelb
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to nigelb.
<nigelb> nixternal, I've been hanging around here since long.  it so happens that my mentor is a kubuntu fangirl
<nixternal> if there were 5 voters, you needed +3
<nixternal> that I do remember
<nixternal> nice
<nigelb> maco, come lucid and I might
<nigelb> the tooltips is a bit getting on my nerves
<Riddell> Trouble_: how's 4.4.2 in karmic?
<Riddell> we had a request to update kwin-style-dekorator to 0.5.0, anyone fancy looking into it?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal can I download your spinning head for startup?
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the status of the plymouth theme?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth3.png
<Riddell> nixternal: is that in k-d-s?
<DarkwingDuck> do the cogs spin?
<nixternal> but we have a problem, bug 551290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551290 in kubuntu-default-settings "[lucid] Kubuntu theme on nvidia card too ugly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551290
<nixternal> no it isn't in k-d-s yet
<nixternal> we need to lame out for people with nvidia cards
<nixternal> ie: solid color background and no glow, otherwise nvidia people cry
<Riddell> nixternal: doesn't the ubuntu theme have the same issue?
<nixternal> on the ubuntu logo, yes...there is no problem with their solid aubergine madness
<DarkwingDuck> Don't hold back nixternal... what do you really feel about ubuntu?
<Riddell> nixternal: ok, what's our options for beta 2 freeze on thursday?
<nixternal> i love ubuntu!
<DarkwingDuck> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<DarkwingDuck> Righto
 * DarkwingDuck backs away slowly
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/  - keybuk posted this today, which has to do with the issue
<Riddell> nixternal: can we just use a solid background for now?
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, but it looks shite
<DarkwingDuck> Are upgrades from hardy to lucid supposed to work now (and should they be tested), or is that something that comes late in the cycle or in 10.04.1?
<nixternal> let me talk to keybuk on this issue
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't mind that really, the k looks rubbish anyway
<Riddell> nixternal: but I'd really like to get /something/ in for beta 2
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: they're not supported and we don't know if they work.  testing would be interesting but there's no format way to do it
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: People assume that we can smoothly upgrade from LTS to LTS...
<Riddell> hardy wasn't LTS, we made that clear
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, so, Kubuntu doesn't have to worry about it the way ubuntu does
<DarkwingDuck> However, we should figure something out in the next 2 years :P
<nixternal> Riddell: did you like the one I linked you to just a few minutes ago?
<Riddell> right (although as I say it would be interesting for it to be tested if someone wanted to)
<Riddell> nixternal: looks beautiful
<nixternal> if so, I am definitely groovy on adding it to k-d-s
<nixternal> ok, I will add it then, and we can work out the kinks moving forward
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy
<amichair> are there any stats anywhere on how many users are using each release version?
<Riddell> amichair: not that I know of
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: When I get my desktop setup at home I'll toss in a copy of it and test it...
<maco> popcon?
<Riddell> maco: I'm not sure if that tells you the number installed now or every installed for a package
<maco> Riddell: hmm fair point
<maco> there's a "recent" list...
<maco> oh. it only gives package names, not versions
<maco> so we cant look for kde 4.0 4.1 4.2 4.3
<Riddell> shtylman, nixternal: do we have a netbook installer slideshow?
<shtylman> Riddell: I believe so... but I don't think it is merged in trunk
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: how come you dont have a member cloak?
<jjesse> cause he forgot to ask, or someone didn't tell him?
<DarkwingDuck> I just got it
<shadeslayer> ah nice
<lex79> Need testers for bug 528907
<shadeslayer> i didnt see the last join message
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528907 in kdebase "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528907
<shadeslayer> lex79: i confirmed it in beta 1
<shadeslayer> lex79: i can remove my fstab entries and try again though
<lex79> Riddell: can you change the package affected in that bug? ^^ I can't
<lex79> Riddell: the bug is in HAL and not in kdebase
<lex79> shadeslayer: try the fix
<amichair> Riddell: when shall I poke u regarding the s-p-k merge (it's very short diff)?
<Riddell> amichair: after I've done my archive admin tasks for the day and reviewed kde 4.4.2 packages
<shadeslayer> lex79: sure,how big is the upgrade?
<lex79> only 3 packages, hal packages
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shtylman> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo <-- netbook installer slideshow postponed
<nixternal> Riddell: pushed up new logo to k-d-s in bzr
<shadeslayer> lex79: this will take a few mins :P
<shtylman> nixternal: are you gonna make new plymouth theme?
<lex79> ok
<nixternal> shtylman: done
<shtylman> nice
<nixternal> just redid the logo part using the new logo
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: uploaded yet?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: which is?
<nixternal> didn't package it, just slung it in bzr, just in case we need to make other changes to k-d-s before releasing a new package
<shadeslayer> nixternal: wheres the new logo?
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth3.png
<JontheEchidna> Do the launchpad devs even know how their system is coded? damn. bug 507773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507773 in malone "Cannot confirm SRU tasks for packages I have upload rights to." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507773
<maco> nixternal: preeeetty
<Riddell> shtylman: so we should just use the same slideshow as on desktop?
<nixternal> doesn't the logo and the dots look uncentered? they are centered, it just looks a little off to me
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i guess a K is supposed to be there?
<nixternal> if you stand back, it looks fine
<shadeslayer> in the circle
<nixternal> no
<shadeslayer> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> lex79: done
<shadeslayer> nixternal: its not oriented
<nixternal> a k in the circle?
<lex79> good
<shadeslayer> nixternal: in the top right circle..
<nixternal> shadeslayer: it is oriented actually...i took the logo and the 3 dots into gimp and centered there...same exact look
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you try my fix?
<JontheEchidna> your fix?
<lex79> bug 528907
<nixternal> i am not an artist at any level, so if someone wants to come up with a plymouth-theme, then by all means, but hurry up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528907 in kdebase "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528907
<shadeslayer> lex79: my interwebs is ultra slow today :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: hehe...
<shadeslayer> nixternal: its good,but like i said,the dots dont look centered
<amichair> it might look better centered on the word rather than the whole image
<nixternal> yeah, they don't look centered either, but they are
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Is pitti ok with this solution?
<lex79> dunno, I posted few minutes ago
 * txwikinger has tested karmic->lucid upgrade and the ubunt flush screen is gone for the Kubuntu one :)
<Oxymoron> Do anybody of you guys experience any problem with video window output on Kubuntu Karmic or Lucid? I cant get it to work, xine and mplayer works trough temrinal but Kaffeine and Dragonplayer doesnt work and cant find anywhere to change video output mode for them like VLC have?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: the patch fails to apply
<JontheEchidna> oh, my mistake
<lex79> ah :)
 * shadeslayer wonders...
<lex79> JontheEchidna: try also the package in my ppa
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed
<shadeslayer> i think there are loads of upgrades in the pipeline
<shadeslayer> yeps...
<Riddell> Trouble_: can you install packages from packagekit?
<Oxymoron> Anyone? I have asked in almost every single channel for this problem and seems almost nobody know how to fix it? It isnt nvidia, not xserver, not xine, not gstreamer and well I dont know anymore? COuld it be phonon, qt or something like that?
<shadeslayer> lex79: upgrading.. will take 10-15 mins
<lex79> ok
<amichair> Oxymoron: not sure what u mean, but perhaps changing video output in system settings will help?
 * shadeslayer loves his new wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Maybe you could extend the .png for the name/logo by the amount of pixels the logo takes up? As long as it has a transparent background, it shouldn't do anything bad
<JontheEchidna> *extend the png on the left side
<shadeslayer> maco: thanks for blocking the stupid diamond thingy
<maco> shadeslayer: np
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Works!
<lex79> good ! \o/
<JontheEchidna> lex79: but that patch was introduced for a reason. It'll need pitti approval
<shadeslayer> still upgrading here :D
<Oxymoron> amichair: Where to do that then?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: btw that patch was introduced by Debian not by Ubuntu
<Oxymoron> amichair: And the problem is that Kaffeine and Dragonplayer GUI show transparent video output window so I see the window image from the thin beneath the player. It have been like that since one Karmic update before ...
<amichair> Oxymoron: I was thinking System Settings -> Multimedia, but now that I look at it, it looks more audio-oriented
<lex79> JontheEchidna: pitti approved :)
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> he'll probably sponsor it then
<Oxymoron> amichair: Yes, you cant change anything there, just switch between xine and gstreamer, are you kidding with me it sucks ****************************************
<Oxymoron> amichair: I have been trying to sort this out for ages now and want a solution. I have been pointed to this channel to ask, because I am confident that its KDE issue somewhere in configuration but I dont know what.
<Oxymoron> amichair: Could also be something with QT framework as well.
<Oxymoron> Oh and recently when I updated Lucid I got some gtk upgrades and recently Gnome panel start to appear beneath my KDE panels? :O Whys that? :S
<Oxymoron> amichair: Could be Kubuntu specific as well, some typo somewhere or anything.
<amichair> Oxymoron: sorry, I don't know much about that...
<Oxymoron> amichair: No other developer seem to do it either and I am a end user and have been struggling around everywhere on Google and try to find a solution. If Google, devlopers or Isnt able to sort this out, who should? :P
<Oxymoron> Its enough crashes in Lucid itself, but this video problem didnt work in "stable" Karmic either and its really annoys me now as hell. It shoudnt be impossible to find the bug, error or misconfiguration?
<Oxymoron> Nothing wrong with nVidia, XServer, Xine thats for sure, tried everything there.
 * Oxymoron is brb, reboot
<shadeslayer> oh btw kcm touchpad is really buggy
<shadeslayer> i would suggest removing it from the default install
<shadeslayer> lex79: works perfectly now :)
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> I might get a 1 TB HDD in the next few days :P
 * shadeslayer crosses his fingers
<Oxymoron> amichair: back ;)
<nixternal> whew, all my clerical duties are almost complete
<nixternal> damn, gotta do this team report crap so nhandler doesn't beat me up
<Riddell> nixternal: which team is tha?
<nixternal> developer membership board
<maco> aww no agateau
<maco> my tray is growing uncontrollably again
<maco> sebas: ping?
<shadeslayer> nice... rekonq added a improved urlbar
 * shadeslayer gets to packaging the new rekonq version
<Riddell> shadeslayer: note that'll need a FFe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh im just uploading to my PPA :P
<Riddell> that's all good then
<nixternal> ok, team report done
<nixternal> next?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and i dont think you guys will accept git version of a app :P
<Riddell> ah, no
<nixternal> I have seen it done in the past, just to get the package in before any freezes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw are all patches put in .pc now
<shadeslayer> ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no they're put in debian/patches , quilt uses .pc to keep track of them
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shtylman> Riddell: are we gonna have 4.4.2 for lucid?
<shtylman> or is freeze gonna prevent that?
<Riddell> shtylman: already in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when will it be available?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: when it's all built
<Riddell> when it compiles
<Riddell> lex79: oh is kdebindings ok to upload?
<lex79> Riddell: yes, I added a new package
<Riddell> lex79: what was the phonon compile issue on the mailing list?
<lex79> stolen from debian ;)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: when will it be built :p
<lex79> Riddell: it's fixed, I sent a couple of mails in ML and they fixed
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: noone knows how many hours it takes
<lex79> Riddell: it was about smoke, it always smoke fault :)
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> that's why smoke is banned in public places
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> bleh : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42525105/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.rekonq_0.4.0%2Bgit20100330-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you'd better wish me luck now since even if I start preparing I won't make it for tomorrow :/
<lex79> shadeslayer: I don't think is the right moment to build packages :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that'll be the 4.4.2 upload, it's compiled on i386 but not amd64 I expect, just wait and retry
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah i can see that :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I will have KOffice ready tomorrow, is that okay?
<shadeslayer> lex79: i figured that out since the 1386 build is going fine :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy
<shtylman> Riddell: cool
<Quintasan> Riddell: one more thing, about this KoReport, should I grab the source from koffice tarball and make entirely another package or just pull those koreport files into *.install file and add another package to debian/control?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: googlefight KDE gnome
<kubotu> KDE (40,200,000) vs. gnome (17,000,000) -- KDE wins!
<shadeslayer> oh wow.... didnt expext that :P
<shadeslayer> *expect
<lex79> Riddell: Debian is switching to source format 3 for qt4 package. Do we want this for lucid or is too late?
<Riddell> lex79: I'd rather not for lucid
<Riddell> infact we probably can't until a new upstream version appears
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> ok um,i cant see what the problem is with : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42525668/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.rekonq_0.4.0%2Bgit20100330-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> these are completely new errors for me :)
<Quintasan> lex79: Do you have any protips for getting modified *.install files out of pbuilders environment? I'm getting tired of remembering what I changed where
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's an upstream bug
<Riddell> something weird when their build system runs the test suite
<shadeslayer> Riddell: really? works on my local machine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how about in a pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dunno.. i dont have a good internet connection :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok well if its a upstream bug,ill check it out tomorrow... really tired right now :D
<Riddell> ladies and gentlemen, I present to you a k  http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_logotype_black.png
<Quintasan> The "K" for president !
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Riddell
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Riddell.
<Quintasan> that's a nice K
<Quintasan> I liKe it
<maco> its a little curvy on the bottom stick. i like :)
<lex79> Quintasan: if I understand, you should copy what you have in pbuilder in your package. Browse your pbuilder directory :)
<Quintasan> now I dunno what you mean
<Quintasan> I build something and get FTBFS and drop to shell, modify some *.install files, and instead of remembering what I changed I want to get them OUTSIDE the pbuilder chroot
<lex79> Quintasan: yes, go into pbuilder chroot, and copy the install files that you changed to your package in your home
<lex79> go to pbuilder chroot with dolphin :)
<Quintasan> @_@
<lex79> that's the trick
<Quintasan> oh lol
<Quintasan> now I see it :D
<Riddell> nixternal: around or did you run off?
<Quintasan> hmm
<jjesse> he's probablly out to lunch :)
<Quintasan> lex79: strange, inside build/1767/home/quintasan/Sauce/pbuilder I have only ccache dir
<lex79> second
<Quintasan> nvm, it was in /tmp inside the chroot
<Quintasan> strange
<lex79> yes, it's in tmp :)
 * nhandler needs to send out a reminder about team reports, but it looks like at least some people are remembering without it
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/e6QDG9Ra.html
<Quintasan> what the hell?!
<lex79> weird, not here
<Quintasan> shtylman: Grats on getting membership :)
<Tm_T> shtylman: now get your cloak
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: I got same error sometimes in Lancelot ;) Not sure why though.
<shtylman> heh
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: That was Lancelot screenshot :O
<Quintasan> shtylman: I think it is time that someone should design Kubuntu business cards for us
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Yes, thats what I mean?
 * Quintasan too stubborn to use Ubuntu one
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: I thought you though it wasn't Lancelot in my screenshot
 * Quintasan notes thinking this late hou yields horrible results
<Quintasan> :P
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Isnt that Lancelot? :S
<shtylman> Quintasan: ooo ... that sounds pretty cool actually :)
<Quintasan> Oxymoron: nevermind, it's just my strange way of thinking :P
<Quintasan> shtylman: I bet Riddell wants one :)
<shtylman> Quintasan: yea... im sure he would
 * maco would be surprised if he doesnt have them
<Oxymoron> Quintasan: Haha alright :P
<Quintasan> maco: We do not have a Kubuntu business card, right?
<maco> doesnt mean you cant make your own
<maco> i made my own ubuntu ones in OOo because the thingies on the wiki didnt work right
<Quintasan> >implying that it wouldn't look like crap when made by me
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> maco: if I was skilled enough to pull it off without embarassing myself I would do one and say that we could use them but my artistic skill is nowhere near good :(
<nhandler> Quintasan: You can ask doctormo if he would make some. He just made up some new Ubuntu cards to use the new theme
<Quintasan> Good idea nhandler. I'll do that after I finish that KOffice
 * Quintasan was doing it for two weeks and it is time to finish it once for all
<Quintasan> I'm not entirely sure libs like libkobase.so should be missing :O
<nhandler> Quintasan: For the cards, they should have nixternal's face on them to match the plymouth theme, right?
<Quintasan> I'm not sure, let me consult my lawyer...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: what is the full path of the library?
<Quintasan> nhandler: Doing that is like asking for Trouble, I don't want to be recognized everywhere as nixternal
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: #usr/lib/libkobase.so.6
<Quintasan> without #
<Quintasan> I hope dh_install --list-missing will catch some of those
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: that should be installed. only when it doesn't have an so number at the very end should it not be installed
<JontheEchidna> and only if it is in /usr/lib/
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: fails installing saying such files doesn't exist
<JontheEchidna> :s
<Quintasan> :/
<JontheEchidna> I thought you said it was in list-missing?
<Quintasan> No, koffice-libs.install has this inside and the whole building process fails
<JontheEchidna> ls debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkobase*? Maybe the number got bumped
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> not there at all
<JontheEchidna> then the library got removed
<Quintasan> well, let me get to list-missing list first of all then I will figure what is wrong
<Quintasan> I thing we want some build-deps to be promoted to main (if they are not already)
<Quintasan> like sqlite libs
<JontheEchidna> we will if we want to move koffice back to main in the future, but for now I wouldn't worry about it
 * Quintasan forgot KOffice is in universe
<JontheEchidna> ;)
 * Quintasan ordered Motorola Milestone
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Too bad that my Nokia E61 went crazy
<Riddell> apachelogger: alive?
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: grats on membership :)
<DarkwingDuck> thanks Quintasan
<Quintasan> You're welcome
<Quintasan> Time for some classical music
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, nickserv is slow so I don't identify till after i logged in... hmm.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: You have some experience in Qt development, right?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: making things with Qt? Or developing Qt itself?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: making things with Qt
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I have some experience with that
<nhandler> DarkwingDuck: Use the server password field instead
<Quintasan> I'm learning about classes, and that destructor thingy, if Qt uses classes and objects shouldn't destructors be declarated within Qt libs? I wrote a Qt app before and my friend said I'm not using a destructor to free memory, and I was like "What?"
<DarkwingDuck> nhandler: ahhh sweet, thanks
<Riddell> Quintasan: generally in Qt if you're using widgets every widget has a parent except the top level window, when one class gets deleted it takes care of deleting all the child classes
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: your class needs a destructor. Qt will call that when the parent gets destructed. You don't have to do much, though.
<JontheEchidna> Class::~Class {} should generally be enough, unless you create objects on the stack that don't have a parent via new
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> at leasts it seems so :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Common_Programming_Mistakes#memory_leaks
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh. nhandler thanks works now
 * Quintasan is learning about inheritance
<JontheEchidna> Basically, QObjects with a destructor will call the destructor of all child QObjects if they have one
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: it's nice and shiny
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: It will dull over time
<nhandler> DarkwingDuck: Glad to hear that
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: just remember, polish & shine
<DarkwingDuck> I'll let my contribution work shine it for me.
<Quintasan> That's the attitude!
 * Quintasan highfives DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> :D TY Quintasan
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... the ToDo list. If something doesn't have a name is it then open for adoption?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: probably yes
<Riddell> got anything in mind?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: More in teh Marketing Side.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not much of a programmer... Was someone working on Kubuntu Contacts with-in LoCos?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: nope, that needs doing (and working out what to do with them)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll start putting together something for that and possibly Marketing Slogans
<rgreening> I cant believe no one noticed that usb-creator-kde was broken under lucid :(
<larsivi> hey - after rebooting this evening (several things had been updated, like kernel, grub and other stuff), KDE refuse to get me online
<Riddell> rgreening: it's been working for me recently but not since 4.4.2 update
<Riddell> rgreening: but also the -gtk one was broken too I think
<Riddell> larsivi: probably not all the packages are built
<larsivi> presumably networkmanager isn't running properly, as none of the interfaces were up
<rgreening> Riddell: this was a PyQt b0rk
<rgreening> Riddell: there were changes in recent bindings to useage of QVariant which broke my little baby
<rgreening> she's all better now though :)
<larsivi> Riddell: can packages be uploaded before their dependencies?
<rgreening> I like being upstream for at least on project :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: How many CDs do you have left?
<Riddell> larsivi: there can e scew between the arch all and arch amd64 packages
<Riddell> Quintasan: whit?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Kubuntu 9.10
 * rgreening thinks its a good thing noone confuses CD with Communicable Disease
<Quintasan> Damn you KOffice, damn you, even headers are being removed now
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Are you on the LoCo ML?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: nope
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh, dunno, lots I'm told
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: You want to be CCed on emails sent out?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: ok
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I think we want to find kubuntu contacts in each loco and have a resource page with things they can use to promote kubuntu
<maco> put me down for DC
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: so I guess in your first e-mail ask for people who want to be contacts and what resources they have which could be pooled
<maco> though er...
<maco> are scottk and seele both in the dc loco too? i was guessing they're md loco
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: also there's a loco database I think, we could get that so it lists the kubuntu contact maybe
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I was going to collect names to LoCos then setup a Wiki page for placing the information
<DarkwingDuck> Work with the LoCo guys in merging or, adding to lists
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid reached EOL today
<DarkwingDuck> bbiaf
<sgh> Riddell: Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/550000 recent commits by you?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550000 in kde4libs "konsole/systemsettings/dolphin starts up slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> sgh: the patches are by agateau
<sgh> Riddell: sorry .... from agateau .. commit by you :) Does it fix 550000 ?
<Riddell> sgh: i don't know
<sgh> Riddell: ok thanks..
<Riddell> 30 days and 15 bugs to go
<Riddell> one bug every 2 days
<Riddell> we can do this!
<Tm_T> yummy, coffee and cola drink mixed, makes mug look very icky
<lex79> one bug should already go if pitti upload my fix for hal
<Riddell> I might well just upload it
<nixternal> Riddell: I am here now
<nixternal> Quintasan: what's up with koffice? you backporting it to karmic or something?
<nixternal> I uploaded 2.1.2 to lucid yesterday
<nixternal> 2 files are in list-missing, and they are for kivio and I think the other was kformula.desktop
<Riddell> nixternal: see that logo?  able to update the plymouth splash with it?
<nixternal> what logo?
<nixternal> that one on your p.c.c/~jriddell page?
<nixternal> Riddell: have an svg of it or just the png?
<nixternal> oooh, I have something I want to try with that that might look kind of cool
<Riddell> nixternal: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu_logotype_black.svg
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/kubuntu1.png
<nixternal> that would look kind of cool, but the logo, I don't know
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm that doesn't look good on my screen unless I tilt the screen forwards
<nixternal> ahh, OK, I will hook up the new logo the way it is now...gimme a minute
<nathan_> you all are great. I'm chatting from the beta on my Eee.
<Riddell> nathan_: did you use the live installer?  does it fit in the screen resolution?
<nathan_> yeah I remember it not being a problem.
<nathan_> I used usb-creator to make a flashdrive installer.
<nathan_> The netbook activitie are much improved.
<nathan_> I have a spare partition to install it again.
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/files/plymouth4.png
<lex79> nice :)
<Riddell> nixternal: bling bling
<shtylman> nixternal: thats hot
<shtylman> the day of reckoning is upon us :)
<shtylman> nixternal: is that gonna hit for beta 2?
<nixternal> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> nice
<nixternal> gonna go ahead and update bzr then upload a package
<shtylman> Riddell: are the artwork people gonna cleanup our logo? or is that something I should take upon myself to do?
<Riddell> shtylman: all we got was the lettering, didn't touch the gear stamp bit
<Riddell> shtylman: what needs cleaned up?
<shtylman> Riddell: just to check for consistency ... make sure everything is centered as needed
<shtylman> and check for grid alignment where we can :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-31
<Riddell> nixternal: talking of kppp   -rwsr-xr-- 1 root dip 607420 2010-03-27 23:19 /usr/bin/kppp
<Riddell> I realise I'm not in dip
<Riddell> so it's not set up for normal users
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: shit, we don't say Kubuntu 10.04 is LTS at all either
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Yeah... I saw that bug and my heart stopped.
<Riddell> ?
<nixternal> oh well
<Riddell> oh, docs
<nixternal> Riddell: we forgot to mention in the docs that Kubuntu 10.04 is LTS
<Riddell> it'll be in plenty other places
<nixternal> don't think it is important as...yeah what Riddell said
<DarkwingDuck> But, not all of it is... Netbook isn't an LTS
<nixternal> we won't release Netbook as LTS
 * amichair pokes Riddell
<nixternal> Kubuntu Netbook Remix. doesn't qualify for LTS until it is Kubuntu Netbook Edition
<maco> dontyou mean "since it's no longer KNE"?
<nixternal> doesn't really matter honestly
<maco> nixternal: pssst swearing's not allowed in devel channels either, as certain IRCC people have pointed out sometimes *eyes jussi*
<maco> nixternal: why'd they take away the E again?
<nixternal> I don't care, as I will remove their membership of everything on LP if they even thought about doing something
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: woke up on the wrong side of the web
<nixternal> maco: I think because Edition made it sound stable or official or something
<nixternal> new k-d-s uploaded with the new plymouth theme...it would be great if we could get a real artist to do us something kick ass...seriously, all I am doing is inserting the image into gimp, and adding a drop shadown with no x or y variance, a shadow size of 15, white color, 80% opacity
<nixternal> it takes me all of 30 seconds to create a new image, and I don't think that is good enough for us
<amichair> nixternal: it's not how long it takes, it's how much love you put in :-)
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get the OpenWeek email?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> 30 seconds of loving, sounds a bit much :p
<nixternal> that was wrong on so many levels
<amichair> hehe
<Riddell> I did, didn't see anything about seconds
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: How far do you want to take this LoCo Contacts thingie
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: in what respect?
<DarkwingDuck> You want to setup contacts or, a community within the community...
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I don't follow
<ryanakca> nixternal: What happened to kwwiii? He used to do artwork for us...
<Riddell> he's mostly busy on ubuntu desktop
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I was thinking of just gathering a list of names for LoCo Kubuntu members but, I was thinking of going a bit deeper then that... Almost like a LoCo for Kubuntu with representatives in the LoCos. like a Kommunity Kollective
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I just didn't know how deep you wanted to go with it.
<nixternal> ryanakca: he has been tainted with visions of aubergine
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: some places may want a Kubuntu loco, like Germany has, but in general we just want a contact or two in each loco for kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: roger
<nixternal> Riddell: no, the seconds was talking about the logo for plymouth with amichair :)
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'll write up a proposal.
<nixternal> Riddell: you want to do a session? I have been asked to do a Kubuntu one, but you are the fearless leader, so I figured it would be best for you to decide
<Riddell> Trouble: ping
<nixternal> I think we should do a "Get involved with Kubuntu" on the first or second day, then try and do a Q&A towards the end
<Riddell> nixternal: we could do joint sessions
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: it is hard to do a Kubuntu LoCo in the states...KDE isn't represented all that well here...hopefully it will get better in the future
<nixternal> Riddell: right, like our last one, but I still would like to see us have at least 2 sessions
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: That's what my dream is...
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: though, getting more US involvement has been discussed in KDE since my first @kde.org email address some 10+ years ago
<DarkwingDuck> Oh heads up... I'll be offline starting tomorrow till this weekend. I'll have my phone but, I'll be moving into my new house and I wont have internet installed till Friday.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'm determined.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: thanks for the update, but I think on the doc side we are pretty much golden
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Not much else to do... It's all in the hands of the translators
<nixternal> we have CampKDE now, but it is quite difficult for me to travel so much on a voluntary basis...I definitely don't have the money to do that
<nixternal> right now, if it isn't in Chicago, I don't go...I had to cut back
<DarkwingDuck> I managed to go to CampKDE this year... I did a talk on Documentation. Speaking of... I need to get a hold of Jeff Mitchel and see what happened to the video of my talk
<Riddell> rgreening: are you hacking on usb creator?
<nixternal> Riddell: I will go ahead and send a mail to amber about openweek for us. who would you like to lead a session and what session?
<DarkwingDuck> where is it?
<nixternal> on irc
<DarkwingDuck> When?
<nixternal> May 3 through May 7
<DarkwingDuck> ahh... Ok. BBL, food
<nixternal> we do an open week twice a year for the community
<DarkwingDuck> I'll try and do what I can.
<Riddell> groovy, DarkwingDuck can do a session on getting involved in Kubuntu
<Riddell> oh, he went
<Riddell> that just means he can't refuse now
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> so we make him lead the "Getting Involved in Kubuntu" session, and then need one or two for a "Kubuntu Q&A" session
<Riddell> anyone want to test 4.4.2 on karmic?
<nixternal> what's karmic? :)
<Riddell> we have no karmic users left :(
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Riddell: blog it?
<nixternal> or #kubuntu
<Riddell> hi James147
<James147> Riddell: hey
<nixternal> w00t, James147 you here to do some testing?
<James147> nixternal: possibally :)
<nixternal> woohoo! \o/
<Riddell> James147: are you running karmic?
<nixternal> we got one, hook um up
<nixternal> fish on! fish on!
<James147> Riddell: currently yes
<Riddell> James147: what version of KDE SC?
<James147> Riddell: 4.4.1
<Riddell> James147: could you run system settings -> add/remove software  and install  kolf
<James147> Riddell: will just need to finish my work first, wont take too long
<James147> Riddell: Allready installed :p
<James147> Riddell: needs anything else?
<Riddell> James147: yes now we need 4.4.2
<Riddell> James147: actually before installing 4.4.2 try installing something else with kpackagekit
<Riddell> umbrello say
<James147> Riddell: opps, alread updated apt :S
<Riddell> James147: comment out the line in sources.list
<James147> Riddell: want me to revert and start again?
<James147> kk
<Riddell> yes please
<James147> Riddell: heh, have that as well, should i just install any kde package i dont already have?
<Riddell> yeah anything
<nixternal> Riddell: you want to do a Q&A together like we did last time?
<nixternal> I am talking to Amber Graner now
<nixternal> Riddell: are we going to have DarkwingDuck do the "Getting Involved in Kubuntu"?
<nixternal> and if anyone finds any commits of mine that I did that were Qt/C++ related, please let me know
<nixternal> never thought about having something like that handy for a job
<nixternal> I always depended on my good looks
<nixternal> crimsun: thanks for putting me in touch with Curtis...that job seems a bit advanced with the whole multimedia thing, but don't see it being terribly difficult overall...they have Ben Collins, and that scares me :) as long as him and I aren't in the same area together, the neighborhood will be safe
<James147> Riddell: kk done  (kiten)... dam i have alot of kde stuff :S
<James147> Riddell: update with the edit you gave me?
<Riddell> James147: yes please
<Riddell> nixternal: yes that sounds good (DarkwingDuck for getting involved and you and me for Q&A)
<nixternal> roger that
<maco> Guest63291: what happened to your nick, seele?
<nixternal> she didn't auth in 30 seconds after connecting, so freenode sets your nick to GuesXXXXX
<nixternal> GuestXXXXX
<nixternal> Riddell: OpenWeek set. I will update you when I know more
<James147> Riddell: Done, restarting kdm now...
<James147> Riddell: Done... nothing has crashed yet :) quasel reports kde 4.4.2
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> James147: ok try loading kpackagekit again and installing something else
<nixternal> https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTk2NTE4ODk   <- sign up for dropbox now!!! hook me up with 10GB of free storage :)
 * James147 looks for something else to install
<sithlord48> i have a QDataStream out (&file) on save but when i output my quint16 its outputs the bytes backwards, can i change to LittleEndian on the fly ? if so is out.LittleEndian<<quint16 ; correct ?
<Riddell> sithlord48: might be better to ask on #kde-devel or a qt channel
<nixternal> sithlord48: out>>(quit16)?
<nixternal> i had a similar issue on an app about 2 years ago...can't remember what i did, and i can't remember the app
<sithlord48> nexternal, yes.. quint16 is the var type
<nixternal> i know i patched it in svn
<sithlord48> humm
<James147> Riddell: installed kdenlive work as it always does :)
<Riddell> James147: did it ask for your password?
<nixternal> use the reference of quint16?
<James147> Riddell: huh... I don't know... dont even think about entering it anymore when useing kpackagekit :S
<sithlord48> just got word on the qt it a maformed line
<James147> Riddell: Tryed something else... and it dident
<James147> Riddell: nor removal
<Tm_T> I really wish there were more powerpc build hosts ...
 * nixternal has a powerpc box
<Tm_T> nixternal: donate it to canonical so I can get KDE packages faster (;
<Riddell> James147: if you log out does KDM restart?
<James147> Riddell: brb
<nixternal> Tm_T: I have donated enough
<nixternal> I think I will eat my left over pizza from last night :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: (:
<James147> Riddell: Yes, (clicking on restart x in KDM, Alt+print screen+k and via sudo service kdm restart <-all work)
<James147> Riddell: as well as it starting normally :)
<Riddell> James147: groovy, I think that's all, thanks for testing
<apachelogger> Quintasan: biology is fun :D
<James147> Riddell: Your welcome
<apachelogger> Riddell: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: re l10n, gotta check if I can find my gpg key on some harddisk here
<Riddell> apachelogger: l10n was the issue
<seele> maco: ?
<maco> seele: Guest isnt you? confusing. quassel thinks it is
<seele> probably logged in another location?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, looking into that right now
<apachelogger> if I cant find my key, I'll fix up the branch and someone will have to run the script magic :)
<maco> seele: *shrug* there's a Guest63291 in my PMs list and i clicked it and it has past chat history with you in it so i guess at some point you got that name and now its confused
 * Riddell copies 4.4.2 to karmic backports
<seele> because i'm logged in another location?
<seele> that's just the nick name it defaulted to when i released the nickname
<ScottK> maco: I'm not active in any loco team.
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger is spreading lies in saying that kubuntu is not ubuntu
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
 * apachelogger should go to chakra :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to see why -workspace failed?
<yofel> hm, kcm-phonon-xine isn't required anymore? (aptitude just wanted to remove it here)
<Tm_T> yofel: I think you like to have it
<Riddell> ScottK: not looked at it I'm afraid
<lex79> ScottK: because kdelibs wasn't yet built, just retry workspace I think
<yofel> Tm_T: yes, but phonon-backend-xine only suggests it now... (4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1)
<Tm_T> hmmm, weird
<Riddell> 4.4.2 copied to kubuntu-ppa/backports, I think I'll wait until tomorrow to put on kubuntu.org, see if anyone complains overnight about anything and give lucid a chance to compile
<lex79> retry please: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1591321
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1591323
 * Riddell tries
 * Riddell falls asleep on his keyboard
<jjesse> good night Riddell
<apachelogger> oh shoot
<apachelogger> Riddell: still around?
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> lex79: ping
<lex79> pong
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son, you should be sleeping by now
<apachelogger> lex79: you are in the ftpubuntu keyring on ktown, rihgt?
<lex79> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+sshkeys please add the second key
 * apachelogger onlyfound his gpg key but no ssh key in sight :)
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> Tm_T: my sleepness is all messed up
<apachelogger> I went to bed at 6 and got up at 1
<lex79> apachelogger: done, try
<yofel> Tm_T: ok, seems to be a fix for #510914
<apachelogger> lex79: works, thanks :)
<lex79> no problem
<maco> hahahaha https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166071 read the last comment
<ubottu> KDE bug 166071 in general "Half the words in KTouch are not real words, are incomplete, or are misspelled" [Normal,New]
<maco> ScottK: dont let your daughters use ktouch? ^
<lex79> ScottK: you should add kubuntu_110_fix_appswitch.diff to workspace and reupload, it ftbs, forget to run bzr add. It's in series but not in patches/
<DarkwingDuck> Holy what? 109 updates?
<DarkwingDuck> Someone has been busy :P
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: KDE 4.4.2 and lots of GNOME stuff
<Tm_T> hmm, new GNOME too it seems
<DarkwingDuck> ah
<nixternal> maco: my daughter said she saw jackass in ktouch about 3 years ago, I thought she was full of it
<nixternal> so it wasn't me who taught her how to swear \o/ now to get my x-wife to read that bug report!
<maco> ahahahaha
<nixternal> she would say "well you work on that stuff, you probably did that"
<maco> yep
<nixternal> red hat employees can be a pita sometimes :)
<maco> its just pulling from the dictionary file though, i think
<maco> and not accounting for the null byte at the end of a string when reading them in
<maco> hence losing the last char
<crimsun> nixternal: np, hope things work out regardless
<nixternal> oh damn...either go see Phish in concert or the Blackhawks game...what to do
<nixternal> kubotu np
<kubotu> nixternal is listening to "The Enemy (Album Version)" by Roadrunner United [The All Star Sessions] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/nixternal for more
<Tm_T> kubotu np
<kubotu> Tm_T listened to "Black Country Woman" by Led Zeppelin [Physical Graffiti, 2005] 9 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Tm_T for more
<nigelb> nice feature :)
<Tm_T> kubotu: identica
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<jjesse> wow if i did a now playing it would be empty, i hardly ever listen to music, mostly have crappy tv on in the background
<maco> :-O
<maco> oooh
<maco> kubotu: np
<kubotu> maco hasn't played anything recently
<maco> true, but it probably doesnt know my nick either
<maco> how do you teach it who you are?
<Tm_T> kubotu: identica dent While waiting for KDE 4.4.2 packages to get ready, !kubuntu team plays with kubotu
<kubotu> status updated
<maco> kubotu: help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<nigelb> Tm_T, it updates your status?
<Tm_T> nigelb: it did, yes, immediately
<nigelb> wow, cool.
<Tm_T> isn't it
<maco> kubotu: identica dent Playing with kubotu
<kubotu> status updated
 * maco goes to look
<maco> shiny!
<crimsun> err, is that passwd sent in cleartext?
<maco> crimsun: stop making me scared :(
<Tm_T> crimsun: to bot or from bot to identi.ca ?
<crimsun> Tm_T: the latter
<Tm_T> I think the latter cannot be plaintext
<nigelb> maco, lol, whether you want to be scared is your choice :D
<nigelb> security is afterall an illusion
<maco> Tm_T: identica has http or https options i thought
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: you need to open up the commenting on your blog...that login to reply crap has to go...setup akismet and bad behaviour plugins for wordpress and you really don't have to worry about spam
<Tm_T> maco: hmm, I'm not sure if the login goes http
<nixternal> I just got my first spam comment today as a matter of fact, after running my current blog for more than 4 years
<Tm_T> nixternal: heh, my blog has ... a much of spam already, glad there's tools for that
<maco> Tm_T: gwibber can send to identica httpp
<maco> *http
<Tm_T> hmm
<nigelb> my blog has some 68 spam comments already :(
<apachelogger> somtimes I am suprprised by my own awesomeness
<Tm_T> I noticed we don't have kubuntu group in identi.ca
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you've been in front of the mirror again?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> inside it!
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Thanks for the heads up
<apachelogger> most weird thing ... I am always inside the mirror
<apachelogger> dont ask me how that works
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: 2 night and 135 spam links
<nigelb> DarkwingDuck, no askimet?
<DarkwingDuck> have not used wordpress before
<DarkwingDuck> Just startting this blogging thing
<apachelogger> oh my, still 49 packages to go :(
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: akismet and bad behavior for the win
<apachelogger> svn is so slow it is not even funny
<nixternal> don't put a stupid captcha, 1) they are annoying, and 2) they can be bypassed
<DarkwingDuck> wordpress api key?
<apachelogger> the are not acessibile either
<apachelogger> which is much worse
<apachelogger> some of my friends cant use captchas at all
<nixternal> “Moving everything to the left opens up the space on the right nicely, and I would like to experiment in 10.10 with some innovative options there.”  <- I do not get this. I mean, when they (the buttons) were over on the right, wasn't there open space on the left?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: you have to apply for an api key...ie. give them your website url and email address, and they give you one :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: no
<apachelogger> nixternal: there was a menu
<apachelogger> unless you are not in US, then chances are there was no menu :P
<apachelogger> but who cares about those cases anyway :P
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: got one.
<DarkwingDuck> bad behavior, you can add that as a plugin?
<nixternal> what kind of menu apachelogger? surely it wasn't a menu of options, that is anti-gnome
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yes
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> a menu to QUIT!
<apachelogger> you see, window decroations have horribley HCI
<apachelogger> so thy must have a menubar with one entry
<apachelogger> saying "File"
<apachelogger> and that must contain one entry
<apachelogger> saying "Close"
<nixternal> remove that menu, they obviously did it while moving stuff to the left
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> http://www.design-by-izo.com/2010/03/29/workflow-and-upload-two-new-button-concepts-for-lucid/  <- I like his upload button idea honestly
<apachelogger> trend is to go the google way
<apachelogger> reduce the chrome
<apachelogger> !
<nixternal> well, my google apps contain reduced chrome, and guess what? buttons where they are most natural except for those who sit at starbucks and try to act cool
<nixternal> i don't use gnome much, but now when i try lucid, the usability from my point of view, or better yet opinion is, it sucks
<apachelogger> oh
<DarkwingDuck> Alrighty fixed.
<apachelogger> nixternal: that blog post exhibits exactly what I said :P
<apachelogger> down with the chrome
<maco> Tm_T: im pretty sure there's a kubuntu group on identi.ca...
 * apachelogger finds that a bad idea though
<nixternal> why?
<apachelogger> if you stuff everything form the menu into mysterious buttons in the window deco its not getting any more usable
<nixternal> oh, gotcha
<apachelogger> indeed I would think it reduces usability
<nixternal> I agree
<maco> sounds like extra clicks to me
<apachelogger> there is no natural paradigm backing up window decroations I suppose
<DarkwingDuck> I like the buttons on windows in Netbook
<apachelogger> I am not exactly interacting with the window frames here ;)
<nixternal> i don't use buttons
<apachelogger> at best the get a cleaning
<apachelogger> but that is about the only time I ever touch them ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Alt-F4 works good
<nixternal> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/kubuntu-gets-updated-splash-screen-to.html
<nixternal> woohoo!!!! Riddell ^^
<nixternal> read the comments
<nixternal> they love it!
<nixternal> down with nvidia users!
<apachelogger> nvidia--
<apachelogger> apachelogger++
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Still nada
 * apachelogger is already at indian l10n
<apachelogger> only 33 to go
<apachelogger> "only"
<apachelogger> if it wasnt for svn I would be done alread :(
<rgreening> go-go gadget l10n
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<DarkwingDuck> lol Bertal King. "This is simply beautiful. I hope Kubuntu's website gets similar treatment."
<apachelogger> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Who is doing the design on the website?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I suppose we should take content out of the website ;)
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> all of it
<apachelogger> in fact we could just use the splash image
<rgreening> haha
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> make the logo clickabale
<rgreening> and have it vnc to a live image
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger ++
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> open up a high res pic of nixternal
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> noooooooos
<apachelogger> or start download
<DarkwingDuck> With the bike helmet??
<apachelogger> or maybe half the time show nixternal and the other start a download
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: of course
<apachelogger> the dictator got his space helmet anx nixternal got his bike helmet
<DarkwingDuck> That's almost too low. But really, who does the website?
<apachelogger> that said ... building up on my idea from yesterday ... ubuntu should have the dictator flying in a rocket across the boot screen ... and we should have nixternal on his bike :D
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ryanakca
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<nixternal> you guys are asses
 * apachelogger huggles nixternal
<nixternal> though, I think the 404 page should be me no doubt
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal ++
<apachelogger> 404 is the most visited probalby
<nixternal> have it say: "D'OH! YOU F*$KED UP! JUST LIKE THIS GUY ->"   (picture of me)
<apachelogger> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<rgreening> nixternal: how do you get the plymouth to run without rebooting (i.e. so I can test it out now)
<nixternal> #!/bin/bash
<nixternal> sudo plymouthd --debug --debug-file=/tmp/plymouth-debug-out ; \
<nixternal>     sudo plymouth --show-splash ; \
<nixternal>     for ((I=0;I<10;I++)); do \
<nixternal>         sleep 1 ; \
<nixternal>         sudo plymouth --update=event$I ; \
<nixternal>     done;
<nixternal> sudo plymouth quit
<nixternal> rgreening: put that in a script
<nixternal> you can remove the debug stuff
<rgreening> cool
<nixternal> that will show it for 10 seconds, increase I<$$ of course for more time
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: pull out the debug line
 * apachelogger thinks that doesnt actually do debugging but nixternal just added it so that it looks fancy
<nixternal> rgreening: if you hack on it, make sure you do so without having anything open, because it is so easy to make a stupid mistake in the plymouth script, and when you run a fubarred script, time to reboot, or at least restart kdm
<maco> hrmph it ran two of 'em in 2 windows, then i removed the debug line, and now when i run it it doesnt do anything
<nixternal> apachelogger: fancy would have been:      run_plymouth() { .... }  run_plymouth; exit 0
<apachelogger> OH WHY
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I just came to think
<apachelogger> since this setup is brand new
<apachelogger> and I did not yet do deb packaging
<apachelogger> chances are debmail env var is not set
<apachelogger> so it is more than likely that every l10n packaged now contains <me@logos> for an email addy
<nixternal> unset GPG_AGENT_INFO
<nixternal> export GPGKEY=D8C44738
<nixternal> export DEBEMAIL=nixternal@ubuntu.com
<nixternal> apachelogger: ^^ a must in your ~/.zshrc
 * apachelogger sighs and writes script to fix hickup of the script
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, what use would it have if you neither have gpg key nor intention to do packaging :P
<apachelogger> I say it is all jr's fault anyway :P
<nixternal> hehe
<maco> huh? how's it jr's fault?
<apachelogger> cause he wanted to upload today
<apachelogger> had he waited until next week I would have had a properly setup system
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> but no, we must always rush ahead and upload in time for release :P
 * rgreening thinks apachelogger needs a glass of wine instead of coffee
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> =D
<apachelogger> ahahahaha
<apachelogger> man I am superior it is unbelivable
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> almost
 * rgreening bows to the aswesomeness that it apachelogger
<apachelogger> addy is alright
 * nixternal moons apachelogger 
<apachelogger> thanks to the mighty branch magic
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> time stamp is slightly off
<nixternal> literally
<nixternal> come on, i updated all of the l10n packages in like 10 minutes
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> you think you do
<rgreening> my fingers hurt from guitar lessons...
<nixternal> yesyes
<nixternal> rgreening: I have been playing my guitar a bit lately as well
<nixternal> I found out, I SUCK!
<apachelogger> there is this thing called svn
 * rgreening needs an implant for instant guitar a la neuromancer
<apachelogger> and svn in it's unbelivable madness of continuing the madness that is cvs, does file-by-file transfers
<rgreening> nixternal: I just started lernin. 1 lesson so far.
<apachelogger> making our exports of desktop file pos so incredibly slow...
<rgreening> and lots of F# ow.. Bm ow..
<nixternal> rgreening: I have kind of played since I was 4
<nixternal> I suck
<rgreening> hah. I am less than suck at this point
<nixternal> I haven't played really in probably 10 years...since that navy...I totally forgot how to play
<nixternal> it definitely isn't like riding a bike
<apachelogger>   sed -i "s/Mon, 01 Mar 2010 22:40:38 +0100/Wed, 31 Mar 2010 04:52:10 +0200/g" debian/changelog
<nixternal> and I used to play in a blues band when I was in high school
<rgreening> heh
<nixternal> apachelogger: ummm, why?
<nixternal> dch -m
<nixternal> that just updates the timestamp
<apachelogger> SPEED
<apachelogger> that is like you would not want to use cpp when you can just as well use c :P
<nixternal> kubotu np
<kubotu> nixternal is listening to "Toxic Garbage Island" by Gojira [The Way Of All Flesh] [http://open.spotify.com/track/5e0OSsSpWpQ2kS7Z9CGLDu] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/nixternal for more
<nixternal> anyone else having problems posting from choqok to identi.ca?
<nixternal> i swear, identi.ca gives me a head ache
<maco> nixternal: nope
<nixternal> I get a stupid error message when trying to reply, oh well
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.
<ScottK> Damn bzr add.
<nixternal> hrmm, seems it only happens with one person, and an arch person at that :)
<nixternal> oh well, he gets no replies from me
<lex79> ScottK: no problem
<ScottK> nixternal: You needed a guitar to find out you suck?
<nixternal> awww, thanks hun
<nixternal> sometimes I wonder why I don't just jump out of the sears tower
<nixternal> the abuse I tell ya
<ScottK> Please don't, we need to keep the docs up to date.
<nixternal> yeah right, nobody really cares about docs
<nixternal> plus I am hoping that darkwingduck steps up and takes documentation...need to do something to utilize my brain
<ScottK> Honestly the way we got the plymouth theme done was pretty cool.
<ScottK> FWIW, one reason you can't jump out of the Sears Tower is that's not it's name anymore.  You're too late.
<ScottK> lex79: Did you figure out what went wrong with ia64 in the last qt4-x11 upload?
<nixternal> it is the sears tower, only dummies call it the willis tower
<nixternal> they have to wash spray paint off their sign every day from people crossing it out and putting sears on it
<ScottK> ;-)
<lex79> ScottK: no :(
<ScottK> lex79: See if you can get doko to take a look at it, since he fixed a related GCC bug since the last upload.
<lex79> oh, maybe we should drop his patch from qt since he fixed the bug also in GCC
<lex79> I can talk to him tomorrow
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: FWIW, I find the interpretation of what abstaining from a vote means at the DMB to be totally bizarre.  I think they should have given it to you.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, well, at least something should get done one way or the other, in theory. As long as I can upload, I'm happy.
<ScottK> NCommander: Need help: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1591243/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdegraphics_4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> ScottK: ugh :-/
<ScottK> Note: That built on other archs.
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> That's a lamont bug
<ScottK> Would you please talk to him about it.
<nixternal> http://asset.soup.io/asset/0754/5221_4c47.gif :(
<nixternal> damn wrong channel
<ScottK> Grumble.  No one uploaded kdebase.
 * ScottK is doing it.
<nixternal> fyi, that gif is very disturbing
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> OK, kdebase uploaded too.
<AzureDragon> Hey I'm just installing the Kubuntu Beta. I have to say guys, very nice installer. =D
<ScottK> shtylman: ^^^
<shtylman> :)
<Mamarok> why does apt-get want to remove kde-full, kdeedu and parley? Or is the 4.4.2 build not finished?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: not finished
<Mamarok> OK, that's what I guessed :)
 * Tm_T keeps staring https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<fale> hi
<jussi01> ooh... 4.4.2 is here :)
<Tm_T> no, it's there! /me points a corner behind the couch
<jussi01> You know what would be awesome?  If we could somehow grab and compile into a list the changelog from every program in kde4.4.2 - from 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 or any arbitrary version diff.
<jussi01> so you could simply and easily read throgh what the changes are
<Tm_T> jussi01: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.2.php
<Tm_T> jussi01: I think there's links to commit diff
<jussi01> Tm_T: that still doesnt give what Im after
<Tm_T> jussi01: actually here: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_4_1to4_4_2.php
<jussi01> oooh
<jussi01> thats exactly it
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> now if we could just get that for 4.3.4 (or whatever is in karmic) > 4.4.2 (or whatever is the lucid version going to be) and link to it from our release notes...
<Tm_T> jussi01: combine from earlier lists
<Tm_T> I don't think there's much easier way unfortunately
<jussi01> Tm_T: how are those reports garnered though?
<jussi01> Im guessing someone has a script we can borrow
<Tm_T> jussi01: devels add their items to the list, and then it's generated
<jussi01> hrr
<Tm_T> so you need all the lists from 4.3.x to new one and then generate
<jussi01> yeah, in anycase, its probably worth the effort, no?
<jussi01> I mean, how many times do we get "what has changed since karmic" questions, and the release notes arent good enough.
<Tm_T> yes, or cherrypicking, but most important is the changelog from 4.3 to 4.4.0 ...as there's the new features
 * jussi01 wonders if there is someway to pull the svn commit messages or so? or something else useful
<Tm_T> jussi01: ...there's quite many commits (:
<Tm_T> jussi01: but is possible, if you really really want to, I guess
<jussi01> yeah, thats true I guess :P
<jussi01> what was the original version in karmic?
<Tm_T> and big majority are uninteresting
<Tm_T> 4.3.2 I guess
<jussi01> !info kdebase
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jussi01> looks that way
<apachelogger> Riddell: the common l10n branch seems to be working like a charm :D
<apachelogger> sv FTBFS though
<amichair> Riddell: pretty please? :-)      [bug #545927]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545927 in software-properties "Can not open the Edit Software Sources window from KPackageKit " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545927
<Riddell> amichair: yes today I promis
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I would still aim for liberation by default for 10.10
<Riddell> you'll have nixternal to battle ith
<apachelogger> but we already know the winner... he's got a bike helmet :(
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde-l10n-cavalencia should be kde-l10n-ca-valencia
<apachelogger> goodness
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixing
<Tm_T> Riddell: I spammed the release url forward
<Mamarok> hm, is it normal that it tries to remove a lot of metapackages, like kubuntu-desktop, kde-full, etc ?
<Mamarok> and it wants to remove konqueror, not good
<Tm_T> Mamarok: only if not all packages being built yet
<Mamarok> well, then apparently half is not built, I get this: http://pastebin.com/74qpaZd5
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> especially kdebase is still WIP
<Mamarok> well, then why publish a release when it's not finished?
<apachelogger> Riddell: Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refusedr
<apachelogger> gotta run, I'll be back in 2 hours or so
<Tm_T> Mamarok: some platforms are done IIRC
<Mamarok> well, Lucid 64 bit isn't
<Tm_T> amd or ia?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: btw to see what is currently being built, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
 * Mamarok would publish only if all is finished
<Mamarok> wow, 11 hours to go? that sucks
<Tm_T> Mamarok: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2 says "Users of the Lucid development release can upgrade to the newest packages (some packages are still compiling)."
<Mamarok> is something worng with the build servers? Usually it's not that slow
<Mamarok> I'm not going to upgrade to something that will remove 20 packages, certainly not
<Tm_T> Mamarok: both KDE and GNOME upgrades being built today
<Tm_T> so there's a lot of packages moving aroun
<Mamarok> can we kick Gnome out and put KDE on top of the priority list, pretty please?
<Tm_T> haha
<Riddell> and launchpad just went down so not much we can do for anything
<Quintasan> urgh, I think I'm not even halfway done with KOffice
<Mamarok> brilliant coordination...
<Mamarok> are the Launchpad people aware that there are build jobs scheduled for today? They announced their maintainance 5 days ago
<Tm_T> Mamarok: there's build jobs scheduled to every day for that matter
<Mamarok> Tm_T: well, certainly not a complete KDE build
<Tm_T> heh, it began yesterday
<Tm_T> just like GNOME
<Tm_T> anyway
<Mamarok> well, the Launchpad service downtime comes at a very bad moment, couldn't this be coordinated better?
<Tm_T> sure
<debfx> it could certainly be much worse, if you look at debian where no new packages are being processed since last thursday
<Quintasan> DAMN IT
<Quintasan> Konsole crashed
<Quintasan> >_<
<rgreening> nixternal: the prob with nvidia is that the proprietary drivers use 16 colors on boot (Scott blogged on thi srecently). So this plymouth boot splash will likely need to be a 16 color image to look reasonable across the board. Not sure how this will make the logo look overall.
<agateau> Riddell: maco: ping, I have a problem with amarok package
<agateau> "dpkg-source -x" says it's applying my patches
<agateau> but it's not
<agateau> silly binary
<Riddell> agateau: possibly our fault, let me look
 * Tm_T huggles agateau
<agateau> Tm_T: huggle?
<agateau> don't know what it is, hope it's not too painful
<Tm_T> hug
<agateau> ah ok, I am safe then :)
 * agateau hugs back
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/8KYB0Kij <-- any ideas?
<ScottK> Mamarok: It's the day before the Beta 2 freeze, so there's a LOT of stuff getting uploaded.  Nothing wrong with the builders, just lots of uploads.
<Riddell> Quintasan: "couldn't find library libkomain.so.6 " where is that library?
<Quintasan> Riddell: nowhere in build directory
<Riddell> Quintasan: find debian/tmp -name libkomain*   doesn't find anything?
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like things are held up due to kdebindings being in binary New.
<Riddell> I accepted that this morning didn't I?
<Riddell> well, can't tell if it got accepted or no since launchpad is down
<ScottK> Not according to Launchpad.
<ScottK> It's up read only now.
<Riddell> can't accept it until it's back up
<Riddell> queue command doesn't want to work
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Oh well, it's not like the builders are sitting idle in the meantime.
<Quintasan> Riddell: exacly nothing
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> misspelled here
<Quintasan> debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkomain.so and debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkomain.so.{6,6.0.0}
<neversfelde> blogilo is pulled in, when upgrading to 4.4.2 on lucid. Is this wanted or an accident?
<Tm_T> neversfelde: if you have kdepim metapackage installed, then it's wanted, I'd say
<neversfelde> it's not installed
<Tm_T> neversfelde: what depends on it?
<Tm_T> or recommends
<ScottK> neversfelde: On netbook it's intended.
<agateau> Riddell: maco: more on the Amarok bug:
<ScottK> It's a new recommends for kubuntu-netbook
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, it is netbook edition
<ScottK> Planned.  Blame apachelogger.
 * neversfelde likes it :)
<agateau> the ksni patches are reverted by debian-changes-2:2.3.0-0ubuntu2
<maco> agateau: thats a "someone screwed up with source package 3.0" issue then, i think
<maco> and i did 0ubuntu1, so it wasn't me
<agateau> maco: sounds like it :)
 * maco looks at Riddell
 * agateau looks in the direction maco looks
<Riddell> this source format 3.0 stuff is fiddly
<Quintasan> Riddell: those libs are in debian/tmp/usr/lib
<Riddell> Quintasan: so work out what package they should go in and add to the .install files
<Riddell> agateau: can't upload just now though, launchpad down
<agateau> Riddell: no problem
<agateau> Riddell: can I reassign lp bug 541920 to you (when launchpad is back?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541920 in amarok "No icon for Amarok in indicator-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541920
 * ScottK thinks he heard maco volunteer for it.
<maco> i think i'm trying to make other software go right now
<maco> where do icons live again?
<Riddell> agateau: sure
<Riddell> maco: /usr/share/icons/oxygen
<maco> thanks
<Riddell> agateau: about moving the indictor applet, we have a script to do plasma upgrades
<Riddell> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/01-kubuntu-10.04.js
<Riddell> agateau: I think that just needs fixed
<agateau> Riddell: apachelogger thought it could not be fixed in the js, iirc
<agateau> Riddell: but I did not look at the js file, reading it right now
<ScottK> Riddell: Launchpad is claiming to be back up now.
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> now I hope I can remember all the half started tasks i had
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you going to do karmic backports of kde-l10n?
<Riddell> glatzor!
<nixternal> rgreening: at 16 color, we need a solid background and a solid, no glow, logo...already did that yesterday
<nixternal> it sucks really bad
<Quintasan> virtual destructors? WTF
<Quintasan> this is getting more and more crazy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm starting to like that polymorphism thingy :D
<apachelogger> agateau: IMHO the only way of doing it is run the sed command in the script AND then somehow (qdbus?) trigger a reload of plasma config
<apachelogger> or something like that
<apachelogger> agateau: even more scary then the sed on itself considering that the reload is non-blocking so this might not work if reload is not done before script continues
<agateau> apachelogger: wow
<apachelogger> Riddell: how did you do them before? because currently we'd need a new branch with packaging for karmic ... the lucid version uses source format 3 for obvious reasons
<agateau> apachelogger: a simple sed could be enough, but it has to happen at the right time
<Riddell> apachelogger: I ran dch -i and added a karmic version, I didn't use source format 3 for that reason
<apachelogger> agateau: right in that context probably means before plasma loads its config and I would say that this happens before the javascripts get executed at any rate
<apachelogger> agateau: how does upstream handle renamings of widgets?
<agateau> apachelogger: afaik it does not
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I'll poke into that matter in a bit
<agateau> apachelogger: I sent a huge kconf_update patch on k-c-d
<agateau> apachelogger: which would allow us to do the rename
<agateau> but it's... huge
<apachelogger> agateau: would adding the old desktop file help?
<apachelogger> like have it Hidden=true and load the new libs et al
<apachelogger> hopefully former ensures it does not get shown in the plasmoid explorer and latter makes it work ... then we can process it like all other widgets
<apachelogger> Quintasan: polymorphism is key! :D
<agateau> apachelogger: I don't know plasma enough to tell you :/
<apachelogger> agateau: well, just give it a try :P
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> need to install karmic somewhere
 * apachelogger notes that his coffee looks like guinness for some reason ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: why?
<agateau> apachelogger: mmm
<apachelogger> agateau: just add a new desktop file and manually craft an old widget into your plasmarc :D
<agateau> apachelogger: could work
<apachelogger> if the widget loads upon plasma start then the approach works, if it also doesnt show up in the browser we are saved :)
<Riddell> agateau: fixed amaro kuploaded
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks!
<apachelogger> Riddell: Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<apachelogger>   Uploading kde-l10n-ca-valencia_4.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<apachelogger> -sv should also stop FTBFS'ing now
<Riddell> lovely, thanks apachelogger
<ScottK> Quassel just updated too.
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan is getting tired
<Quintasan> If that damned Yakuake didn't crash I would have it uploading now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go use a proper terminal emulator then :P
<apachelogger> uxterm ftw!
<Riddell> amichair: why rename _u(str) to u_(str) ?
<amichair> Riddell: because python treats methods starting with _ as private, in the sense that they are not imported by an import * statement
<Sput> Quintasan: what's weird about virtual dtors? they obviously need to be virtual, otherwise the compiler wouldn't necessarily call the child class one
<Sput> subclass even
<Sput> which means that the subclass would not be able to clean up... that's why newer gcc versions yell loudly if you don't declare your dtors virtual
<Riddell> amichair: and _(str) doesn't get treated as private?
<Sput> (always assuming that you also have other virtual functions in that class)
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1593043/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebindings_4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> kdebindings and armel both.  Double the fun.
<amichair> Riddell: _ is redefined in every class that imports it, e.g. import gettext as _
<amichair> Riddell: it's a lose-lose situation, either ugly (u_) or inconvenient (needs explicit 'import as' in every file)
<Riddell> amichair: I see apachelogger also fixed a unicode issue recently in software-properties, what a mess
<amichair> Riddell: of course it can be renamed to something entirely different, but then it loses the intuitive association of being a unicode version of _ ...
<amichair> Riddell: when I had that fixing spree months ago, there were at least 15 of them...
<apachelogger> just port it to C&C++ and be done with it
<shadeslayer> heh... i downloaded 500 MB of upgrades yesterday and now i have 250 MB more of them :P
<apachelogger> python is freaking me out more everyday
<amichair> Riddell: this one got reintroduced somehow in between (it's an immediate crash on any non-latin charset system)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: easier said than done though I agree with that crappy python
<shadeslayer> ah well.. 3 hours to upgrade
<Quintasan> <hint>use Ruby</hint>
<Riddell> amichair: ho hum.  thanks for the fix, uploading
<apachelogger> well, once jonny finishes his libqapt project we can rewrite sp in cpp
<ScottK> Quintasan: Only if you want it even slower
<Quintasan> Oh silly me. I meant <troll>use Ruby</troll>
<Quintasan> ;)
<amichair> Riddell: iirc, there were plans to replace sp altogether in a future release, no?
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, ubuntu doenst care about that
<Riddell> amichair: no I don't believe so
<apachelogger> otherwise ruby1.8 wasnt compiled with pthreads
<Riddell> amichair: it needs ported to policykit at some point but nobody has stepped up to do that yet
<amichair> Riddell: hmmm.... maybe I'm confusing it with something else.
<apachelogger> also my intel chip wouldnt perform so badly
<amichair> Riddell: ah, maybe that was it.
<apachelogger> THERE IS A BUG OMG OMG OMG
<Quintasan> 10 GB is not enough for Kubuntu, really
<Tm_T> Quintasan: hum?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: my / is too small
<Tm_T> Quintasan: ach so
<amichair> Riddell: in any case, thanks for the merge :-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: doable, but not if you install all sorts of stuff and pbuild in /
 * apachelogger had a 10gb / on his pc
<amichair> Riddell: should I close the bug (fix committed?) or does lp do it magically?
<Quintasan> I pbuild at /home which is on different partition
<shtylman> nixternal: you mentioned in your blog that proprietary nvidia doesn't work will with plymouth ... is it known why?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: then I do not see how 10gb could be too small
<Quintasan>  /dev/sda1             9,2G  8,5G  249M  98% /
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> shtylman: crappy driver at framebuffer time I think
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sudo apt-get clean :P
<Quintasan> did that already
<Quintasan> it was at 83% but now something takes even more space
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pkcon install filelight && filelight /
<Quintasan> I wonder what is that
<apachelogger> maybe some log file doenst get rotated
<apachelogger> that is defenitely weird
<ScottK> shtylman: See keybuck's blog.
<shtylman> ScottK: thanks
 * apachelogger tries his packaging magic on kde-l10n for karmic
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Salty Dog" by Flogging Molly [Swagger, 2000] 6 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/3YAsRYkaS9jUoMpTmjs0oh] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Riddell> amichair: it'll happen magically once the upload is published
<Quintasan> Flogging Molly \o/
<amichair> Riddell: coolness.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol yakuake.tmp occupies over 2GB of space
<Quintasan> WTF
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that seems wrong :P
 * apachelogger is wondering what that is anyway
<Quintasan> sitting in /tmp
<Quintasan>  /tmp/kde-quintasan
<apachelogger> well what is it used for :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe backlog?
<apachelogger> i.e. did you set backlog to no limit
<Quintasan> I launched pbuilder in that yakuake session
<Quintasan> beats me
<ScottK> Could be lack of freeing space no longer needed then.
 * apachelogger does mapping to fix a bug in the common l10n branch \\o/
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I clossed pbuilder and it freed the whole space
<Quintasan> I wonder wtf
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go talk to sho :P
<apachelogger> that is very odd behaviour
<apachelogger> but sounds very log related
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> magic
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> singletons gave me an headache
<apachelogger> only a mild one I hope
<Quintasan> I'd better try virtual methods and polymorphism now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can I go "using namespace std;" in *.h files or its a stupid idea?
<apachelogger> you can, mostly considered bad pratcise
<apachelogger> unless you need like > 50% of the std stuff
<apachelogger> otehrwise you would do selected using
<Quintasan> using namespace std::cout?
<apachelogger> I think you can ommit the namespace there
<Quintasan> let me try it
<apachelogger> me@logos:~/ex1-sexy$ grep using *
<apachelogger> Character.h:using std::string;
<apachelogger> Quintasan: without the namespace keyword
<Quintasan> I will be using endl also
<Quintasan> or I just can go \n inside
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I for one would consider this also bad practise, despite it if it works
<apachelogger> using std::cout;
<apachelogger> using std::endl;
<apachelogger> using std::cin;
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ultimately in alphabetical order ;)
<Quintasan> It's stupid to type std:: each time I want to use cout or endl
<Quintasan> I'm using them each time I write some damned apps :P
<apachelogger> well, it also depends on how much you really use it ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could stuff your usings in a header and include that
<apachelogger> saves you even more typing ;)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> including a header in a header
<apachelogger> that even is necessary at times :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: my book mentions it is a good idea to implement classes in *.h files
<Tm_T> or just uses "std::cout"
<apachelogger> + it makes sense for that kind of stuff ... say you have a billion of those using statements and those are needed across most of your classes, youd go for that approach
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Oo
<Quintasan> seriously :D
<Quintasan> maybe not says but dude does it quite often in his examples
<apachelogger> well, to KISS maybe
<apachelogger> but TBH evne then I would not do it that way without telling the reader that this is bad practicse ;)
<Sput> Quintasan: don't use the "using" directive at all in global scope, in particular in .h files
<Sput> you don't want to automagically have something declared in a file where you #include that header
<apachelogger> good point
<Sput> it's not only bad practice, it might also cause hard-to-find but nasty bugs
<Sput> (also, if you have that much code in your header file that std:: is a nuisance, you're doing it wrong anyway)
<apachelogger> bug 551968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551968 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu: KOffice as default instead of OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551968
<apachelogger> w-t-f
<Sput> Quintasan: you can use "using" in your .cpp files as much as you want, but don't spoil the global namespace in headers you might #include somewhere else
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come he can edit bug status?
<Quintasan> Sput: okay, I'll stick to it later, now I'm just taking the "print out some crap to show it actually works" approach
<Quintasan> :P
<Sput> just use Qt, that obsoletes all of std:: :>
<Quintasan> Sput: easy, I just got to learn about classes and such :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: everyone can
<apachelogger> importance requires editing karma
 * shtylman tried to use nouveau ... but something failed ... had to revert back to nvidia-current :(
<Sput> Quintasan: did you read my comment above about virtual dtors?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, well close it with "feature request, not a bug" I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, already closed again
<Quintasan> Sput: about doing it wrong?
<apachelogger> oh my
<ScottK> apachelogger: I closed it again too, but you got there first.
<Sput> Quintasan: nah, my explanation why one needs them
<apachelogger> Riddell: no /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk in lucid? :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: no that's long since gone
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger cant build karmic kde-l10n on lucid :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's a reason why nobody else has wanted to touch kde-l10n :)
<apachelogger> well, its all nice and cosy now :P
<apachelogger> + making it backportable to karmic is pretty easy too
<apachelogger> once I have found a .mk ^^
<apachelogger> of course launchpad is doing what it can to prevent me from doing that -.-
<Quintasan> urgh I hate when g++ throws undefined reference errors at me
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> poor Quintasan
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookie, xmas for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides cookie, xmas down the bar to Quintasan
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: order christmas cookie for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides christmas cookie down the bar to Quintasan
<apachelogger> well, screw it
<Quintasan> thanks
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: order chistmas cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides chistmas cookies down the bar to apachelogger
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> maybe cookies
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies, xmas for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to Quintasan and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<apachelogger> ah :D
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: Fehler: several orig.tar files found (./kde-l10n-ar_4.4.2.orig.tar.bz2 and ./kde-l10n-ar_4.4.2.orig.tar.gz) but only one is allowed
 * apachelogger likes how CLI apps are translated
<apachelogger> and sometimes not translated
<apachelogger> and sometimes half-translated
<apachelogger> reminds me on Kubuntu
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> *blush*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wait, you are from Germany?
<apachelogger> no I am not
<apachelogger> why would I be from germany?
<Quintasan> Isn't Fehler german for Error?
<apachelogger> austrians tend to speak german :P
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> That's new to me :O
<apachelogger> if I was german I would be married to Nightrose I suppose
<apachelogger> Quintasan: less sleeping in lessons :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: they do not tell us such useful thing in school :(
<Quintasan> btw.
<apachelogger> censorship?
<ScottK> Not even all Germans manage to speak the same German.  Don't try and tell me that Austria somehow does.
<Quintasan> anyone knows some mathematical terms?
<Sput> ScottK: well, they're better than some proper German areas :P
<apachelogger> hm
<amichair> Quintasan: ring!
<Quintasan> like those equations - (a+b)^2 = a^2 + 2ab + b^2? It has a term in polish but I dunno about english
<apachelogger> austria speaks the same german, except for the colognies of vienna and carinithia :P
<apachelogger> but the parts that matter speak the same german ;)
<Sput> yeah, but with a funny accent
<ScottK> Quintasan: a^2 is "a squared" or "a raised to the second power"
<amichair> Quintasan: oh. ring is a mathematical term as well.
<Sput> and group, and set
<Sput> and Eigenvalue
<amichair> Quintasan: any term in particular you're looking for?
<ScottK> Quintasan: For a^2, it'd be normal to say "a squared", for a^3, "a cubed", and then after that like a^, "a to the fourth".
<Quintasan> ScottK: I mean the whole equation, in polish we have "wzory skróconego mnożenia" which translated roughly would give "shortned multiplication equations"
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That's a quadradic equation.
<Sput> "binomial formulae" possibly?
<Quintasan> Sput: binomial is (a+b)^4 :P
<Sput> Quintasan: well, in German the one above would be one of the three "Binomische Formeln"
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> this formula
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> well
<amichair> I know it as on eof the general 'algebraic formulas'
<apachelogger> not of the best kinds ;)
<apachelogger> see
<Sput> the other ones being (a-b)² = a² - 2ab + b², and the third being a²-b² = (a-b)(a+b)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what you stated is the proof of the pythaogrean theorem
<apachelogger> or however that is written :P
<apachelogger> my system is exploding from bunzip -.-
<Quintasan> >implying apachelogger was not sleeping at his math lessons
<Quintasan> :P
<Sput> looks like in English that term is more used for the generalization (but still, the ones above are binomial formulae)
<apachelogger> actually I was most of the time :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www-istp.gsfc.nasa.gov/stargaze/Spyth.htm
<Sput> in German school, "the three Binomische Formeln" always means the special case of squared
<Quintasan> Also, ain't that pythagorean thingy a² + b² = c² ?
<Sput> yep
<Quintasan> Sput: you did that ² on keyboard or copypasted somewhere
<Quintasan> it from somewhere*
<Sput> AltGr + 2
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> ²
<Sput> I'm using US Intl anyway on all my boxen
<amichair> Quintasan: "binomial formula" is usually the generic (x+y)^n, of which yours is one instance
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is why i said it is a proof :P
<Sput> plus I have a compose key
<apachelogger> go read the url :P
<apachelogger> using algebraic terms
<Sput> so I can enter most of utf8 via keyboard :>
<Quintasan> do not distract me from working on KOffice
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> you insulted my superiro mathematical skills!
 * apachelogger is called the mathemagician :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Now I question your typing ability
<Quintasan> :P
<amichair> http://www.ted.com/talks/arthur_benjamin_does_mathemagic.html
<apachelogger> see!
<apachelogger> !!!!
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> But your name is Harald, isn't it?
<Quintasan> Sput: I bet you can't input this
<Quintasan>  	☭
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> I do not even get a letter for this :P
<apachelogger> muhahahahahahaha
<apachelogger> fail
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hammer and sickle
 * apachelogger reruns l10n scriptyness
<Sput> you mean ☭?
<Sput> yes I can
<Quintasan> wat
<Sput> compose + CCCP
<Sput> obviously.
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> I want to note that Sput's version works
<apachelogger> so clearly Quintasan is responsible for the fail
<Sput> of course, because I'm sending proper utf8
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I copypasted it
<apachelogger> congrats
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Sput++
<Quintasan> Sput: too bad since compose to C gives me ć
<apachelogger> I would do like <3 Sput but since I do not get proper kde emoticons I will not
<Sput> Quintasan: capital CCCP
<Quintasan> Ć
<Quintasan> :P
<Sput> apachelogger: you mean ♥?
<apachelogger> no
<Sput> compose + <3 !
<apachelogger> I mean proper kde emoticon
<apachelogger> looking all oxygen and stuff
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> l10n builds go way faster without that crappy svn
<apachelogger> and just for the record... konversation supports proper kde emoticons that look all oxygen and stuff!
<apachelogger> !!!
<nixternal> for the record, irssi ftw, emoticons suck!
 * apachelogger throws a stone at nixternal
<apachelogger> damn that bike helmet!
<apachelogger> :P
 * nixternal catches and uses it to cook a pizza on
<nixternal> hahaha
<apachelogger> eating pizza once a week reduces the risk of some cancer kinds
<apachelogger> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/104547178/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0
<Sput> so one should be eating pizza while smoking?
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> I enabled compose key in kde but it doesnt work, I also changed my layout to US
<apachelogger> layout us ftw
<apachelogger> Sput: I am not sure
<apachelogger> aint me area of epxertise per se
<Sput> Quintasan: US Intl!
 * apachelogger notes that it is quite the PITA to do kde-l10n on a netbook -.-
<Sput> (variant altgr-intl is what I have here)
<Quintasan> hmm
 * apachelogger goes doing things
<Quintasan> after I type two C's I puts a C only :P
<amichair> ewok
<amichair> oops, wrong window (that's my most secret password :-P)
<apachelogger> pff passwords are overrated anyway
<apachelogger> looking for 777 is what we script kiddies to these days
<apachelogger> s/to/do
 * apachelogger continues doing things
<amichair> yeah... besides, 4 chars is plenty. it'll take ages for someone to type in all combinations! even with altgr.
 * amichair continues to pretend to do things
<amichair> nixternal: can u verify the scp notification thing is fixed for u?
<amichair> nixternal: the crash, that is
<nixternal> let me see if it is time to upgrade
<ScottK> I'm getting ready to do another workspace upload.  Does anyone else have anything to go ini before Beta 2 for workspace?
<Riddell> depends if agateau and apachelogger came to any conclusion on the upgrade issue
<ScottK> OK.  Pushed my changes in bzr so anyone can add to it.
 * ScottK needs an RSS of notmart's KDE SVN committs to keep up with netbook bug fixes.
<shtylman> ScottK: I think websvn lets you have that :)
 * ScottK pokes at it
<nixternal> amichair: scp isn't causing the popup anymore, so that is a good sign
<amichair> nixternal: that's not actually anything I touched... I fixed the crash part :-)
<amichair> nixternal: do u have that multi-lingual hook file in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/ ?
<nixternal> amichair: no, removed that the other day
<nixternal> forgot about that
<amichair> u pastebinned it somewhere... trying to find it
<amichair> nixternal: the bottom part of http://paste.ubuntu.com/402496/ - can u throw it back into that folder?
<nixternal> amichair: what is the file name again?
<amichair> nixternal: doesn't matter. from line 31 onwards.
<nixternal> amichair: groovy, no crash...pops up the selector when you hit details now
 * nixternal removes that file as to not get that darn popup
<amichair> nixternal: yay :-)
<nixternal> as soon as I added that file, I got the notification, clicked details, and it worked :)
<amichair> u can actually run it... it's something that was supposed to run instead of crashing long ago. should work now...
<amichair> nixternal: thanks for confirming :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you get the upgrade thing sorted out with agateau?
<apachelogger> ScottK: agateau is still working on it, but possibly we came up with an approach that could work
<nixternal> amichair: no prob
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I'll wait a bit on my workspace upload then.  Please let me know if he gives up.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, if it works, then it will not require changes to workspace really
<ScottK> apachelogger: What gets changed?
<apachelogger> the indicator gets a second desktop file
<ScottK> Oh.
 * nixternal heads out for the rest of the day:  nixternal->(cycling);
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually that seems to be working just fine ;)
<apachelogger> from the limited testing I can do on my breaking machinery
<apachelogger> nixternal: what weird language is that?
<apachelogger> php? :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: hf though
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Colours" by The Prodigy 17 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am lagging so badly that not even lastfm is up to date -.-
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I am so cool
<apachelogger> and good looking too
<apachelogger> now if only aurelien were around to acknowledge that :/
<jjesse> why are you so coool now?
<lex79> jjesse: he is in front the mirror
<apachelogger> I have the ultimate and most awesome to the indicator-name-change-problem
<jjesse> the ultimate you say???
<apachelogger> lex79: no no
<Riddell> the most awesome you say??
<amichair> but I think you lost a noun
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> solution
<apachelogger> one that comes right after apachelogger-redoes-all-of-plasma-so-it-makes-sense in both ultimateness and awesomeness
<apachelogger> and since I dont have time to redo plasma it is the ultimate and most awesome one
<apachelogger> also kde-l10n is almost done for karmic
<apachelogger> (I hope)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Does this new awesomeness need a workspace change?  I'm about to upload.
<Riddell> ScottK: hold that upload, I've a new patch coming
<apachelogger> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> OK.
 * apachelogger hates patches and thus all and every solution must work without patches to qualify for ultimate awesomeness
<ScottK> Riddell: The test build with my patch just finished successfully, so I guess I'll leave it to you to upload when you're ready.
 * ScottK remembered to bzr add the patch this time.
 * apachelogger uplodas final two l10n packages
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent I am glad to announce: #kde l10n updates coming to a !kubuntu ppa near you soonish
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> yay, new mapping magic also works
 * apachelogger dances with amichair
 * amichair dances with the ultimate awesome good-lookin dude
<amichair> when apachelogger abruptly cuts in :-P
<apachelogger> Riddell: l10n successfully backported to karmic using https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common-karmic
<apachelogger> amichair--
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart amichair
 * kubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on amichair
<apachelogger> muhahaha
 * apachelogger is looking for his evil grin and runs rm -rf *
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're a genius
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> now as for the indicator name change
<apachelogger> *) add old indicatordisplay desktop file
<apachelogger> *) change library name to new name
<apachelogger> *) add NoDisplay=true
<apachelogger> deploy that with the regular message-indicator package
<apachelogger> then we have two options
 * amichair shields himself with a commodre 64 he keeps nearby for emergencies
<apachelogger> a) also deploy 00-update-displayindicator-name.js to ensure everything gets migrated nicely before our init/updates scripts get run
<apachelogger> b) not deploy that file and let the regular updates script from kds take care of the renaming
 * ScottK reminds amichair that C64 was made of flimsy plastic.  No protection there.
<apachelogger> b obviously comes with the implciation that we would need to ship the old desktop file forever and 2 days
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, just for this release.
 * amichair boots the C64 in 128k mode for double protection!
<ScottK> For Lucid +1 it could be dropped (like we drop old transitional packages)
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> what if dearest user has moved the widget to some other panel
<apachelogger> (remember: we only mess with the first panel regadless if there are others)
<apachelogger> then his widget would not be migrated to the new name, since the update script does not affect other panels
<apachelogger> meaning to prevent breakage at some point the indicatordisplay desktop file needs to be deployed for lucid+
<apachelogger> hence I do very much think we should have a seperate update script in the message-indicator package
<apachelogger> unless anyone can think of a reason why to not do that
<Scorpiion> Riddell: Hello, will you be mentoring for multiple project in GSoC this summer? Just got curious since your name is on many ideas here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas
<Scorpiion> Riddell: I find some of them interesting and would like to ask some more about it.. :)
<lex79> ScottK: I removed doko's patch (now obsolete) in Qt, but he says the ftbs is due to another problem
<ScottK> lex79: Was that part of the code touched by a recent patch?
<larsivi> open office calc is not very usable/readable with a dark kde theme
<lex79> need investigate, I don't know in this moment
<ScottK> OK.  Please do.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.4.2 is fully built on i386 and amd64 now.  The last amd64 just missed the publisher run so it'll be on archive.ubuntu.com in ~100 minutes.
<ScottK> Riddell: We're going to need NCommander for kdebindings on armel.
<Riddell> ScottK: I think kdebindings just needs that smoke cp command not running on armel, we don't build smoke on arm currently as I remember
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Riddell> Scorpiion: I can mentor multiple Kubuntu projects yes
<ScottK> Oh.
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey, sounds great! Have it been many people talking about these projects or? Just thinking if they are "taken" or so to say...
<Riddell> Scorpiion: I've had quite a few enquires, few have followed up with a detailed proposal
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey I see
<NCommander> Riddell: I thought smoke got fixed
<ScottK> NCommander: Please make it work.
<Riddell> NCommander: "Disable smoke, csharp and ruby on armel, smoke segfaults"  that's the fix
<Scorpiion> Riddell: I think these are interesting, Kubuntu File Sharing, Profile boot time and memory usage, Ubuntu One KDE client and Package Manager Improvements
<Riddell> now lex79 added something to the build proccess for smoke and that needs turned off on armel, shouldn't be hard
<Riddell> Scorpiion: isn't that all of them? :)
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I should go through my mail
<Scorpiion> Riddell: haha no 4 out of 5.. ;)
<Riddell> Scorpiion: Profile boot time and memory usage isn't a well defined project, there's a very similar one on the KDE Ideas page so I'd follow up there for that one
<Riddell> Scorpiion: package manager improvements either wants a port of Ubuntu Software Centre or UI improvements to kpackagekit, not sure which is best
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey, if I should pick one out of these four, witch one do you think I would have the best chance at?
<Riddell> Scorpiion: Ubuntu One KDE client is probably harder than it sounds, apachelogger did some initial work on it so he'd know what needs done
<Scorpiion> okey
<Riddell> and File Sharing is just something I've wanted done for ages
<Scorpiion> hehe okey, that is nice :)
<Riddell> Scorpiion: how's your c++, python, Qt and KDE hacking skills?
<jjesse> should amarok be consuming 20%+ cpu all the time for me?
 * apachelogger notes that he is very much against introducing more python runtime and unicode madness
<Scorpiion> Riddell: well, I guess it's a little hard to messure, but I'm not a expert but not a beginer either..I would say I know more C and C++ that I do python..
<Scorpiion> I have not done very much application development, more system programming.. but I like both
<Riddell> Scorpiion: are you a kubuntu user?
<Scorpiion> Riddell: yes I am.. :)
<Scorpiion> Riddell: I also talking some to you on email maybe a year ago....
<Riddell> Scorpiion: which of the issues above annoy you most?  that's a good indicator for which one would be good to work on
<Scorpiion> I was trying to start a bussiness with kubuntu support for companys.. but I did not get the time to really make it happen..
<Scorpiion> well I have always been a "terminal guy" or so to speak.. (used Linux for a little more than 4 years but still).. but I also like to have nice GUI apps as well, and the package manager in kubuntu is something that actualy bother my a little.. :P
<dantti> hey JontheEchidna :D , I'm finishing to add the real printer-state-message to the kcm, and I think it would make more sence to use that message instead of the current job in the tray...
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "No Good (Start The Dance)" by The Prodigy [Music For The Jilted Generation, 2007] [http://open.spotify.com/track/4kcBLVepesflQP345wKVeq] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the tray is supposed to show the status of the hardware
<JontheEchidna> makes sense to me (tm)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna->queryStatus("akonadi");
<dantti> JontheEchidna: right, now I have 4.4.2 in debian :D so I'll try to do some hacking there...
<Riddell> Scorpiion: for the package manager we could do a port of Ubuntu Software Centre, which is a python app and ubuntu specific
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: To be honest I really don't wanna. :(
<JontheEchidna> You know more about what needs done anyways
<Riddell> Scorpiion: or we could look at adding an applications view into kpackagekit (currently it lists all packages which most users don't care about), that's c++ but probably also needs changes to packagekit which would be fairly complex
<Riddell> Scorpiion: it could also be working with dantti and UI people to improve the kpackagekit UI
<dantti> Riddell: how are applications defined in ubunto sw center?
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey..
<dantti> Scorpiion: or you can help me making a debconf-kde lib to add support for that in kpk :P
 * apachelogger notes that improvements to kpk or joining the shaman forces is of greater value to kde distros at large though
<Scorpiion> okey
<JontheEchidna> dantti: pretty much like the PackageKit groups are now, actually
<dantti> apachelogger: btw now with 4.4 I'll try to found some time to finish the updater icon..
 * apachelogger is amazed by the speed of debian's package deployments :P
<Scorpiion> kpk = kpackagekit right?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: it just uses a .desktop file database to filter out packages that aren't applications
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well i should be actually easy to add an "Applications" filter...
<Riddell> dantti: we have a package app-install-data which includes all the .desktop files from all the packages in the archive (.desktop files get extracted at some point during the build process)
<Scorpiion> yeah..
<dantti> apachelogger: the problem afair is that debian is freeze now, and I'm actually using a non-official (but actually done by the same ppl) packages..
<Scorpiion> dantti: debconf, I will google that...
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> interestingly packagekit-backend-apt seems to depend on app-install-data, I wonder why
<dantti> Riddell: hmm I thought it was some patch in apt which would make more sense
<apachelogger> dantti: that is not much different from kubuntu, just that you dont get packages done by some ppl ;)
<apachelogger> more like us ppl
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I had a question about my current GSoC proposal. Do you think it's enough work for a summer? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010/JonathanThomas
 * apachelogger is wondering he should also craft up some proposal ^^
<JontheEchidna> Alternately, I think continuing my work on LibQApt that I started last week (http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/) and using it to either implement a custom Kubuntu Software Center or a Shaman backend would definitely fill up a summer, if not more
<dantti> Scorpiion: nice :D what I basically want to do is to take out from adept's code and make it into a lib, (since we don't have qt bindings for perl yet that would speed up debconf integration)
<apachelogger> how about gsoc proposing that I fix akonadi on ubuntu ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: If it was to fix akonadi in general maybe ;)
<apachelogger> dude
<Scorpiion> dantti: okey, is that enough work for a whole GSoC? *I not sure how big task that is*
<apachelogger> akonadi is so broken
<Scorpiion> I*m
<apachelogger> you could waste your life fixing it on each and every distro
<apachelogger> and that all comes from akonadi using mysql
<apachelogger> and mysql is fundamentally wrong
 * apachelogger doesnt wanna go there again and continues doing things
<dantti> Scorpiion: well I never did a gsoc.. but that's is (seem) quite simple...
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti: Add an application filter is a non trivial task. Beacuse applications and packages don't map one-to-one.
<glatzor> adding
<amichair> Riddell, apachelogger: how much work do u think is involved in bringing policykit to kpackagekit (assuming no previous knowledge of them)?
<Scorpiion> dantti: yeah maybe not 2 months of fulltime work...
<dantti> glatzor: why not? how do you install them?
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> amichair: kpackagekit already uses PolicyKit. Software-properties is the project that needs it :)
<apachelogger> amichair: kpk already uses policykit?
<dantti> you must have some package installed...
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's looking pretty good now, you could add what you might work on incase you get it done early (adding language selection to KDM or getting kimpanel working with current ibus are random ideas), doesn't need to have any details
<amichair> ohoh my bad :-)
<glatzor> dantti, Riddell, basically it is possible with packagekit. but you would have to add an additional to the backend.
<apachelogger> amichair: hard to tell since I havent seen the code of a python polkit implementation and neither one that works across kde and gnome in python
<apachelogger> if it was only kde, it would be rather simplye thanks to magic api ^^
<JontheEchidna> I know that jockey has some form of Polkit-have in the backend
<glatzor> an additional layer
<Riddell> Scorpiion: I'm not so interested in the debconf work myself and it's not my area of knowledge so I probably wouldn't mentor that
<Scorpiion> Riddell: Okey, I think the other proposals seam more fun anyway.. Application view.. can you expain that a little more?
<dantti> glatzor: Well I don't know how sw center maps that currently but changing packagekit is pretty easy once we have a good design...
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti furhtermore you perhaps don't want to have an exclusive package or application view but a combined view as provided by spftware-centre nowadays
<dantti> that's why a package filter is enough imo, if you want both just remove it....
<dantti> like I want a cdburner filter("applications") and get k3b & friends...
<Riddell> Scorpiion: instead of listing all the packages it should list only applications like software centre does, as glatzor says that might be quite complex because it needs packagekit changing to filter for only applications
<Riddell> Scorpiion: and to match software centre it would include stuff like application icons, screenshots and reviews (which would be very tricky to do through packagekit)
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey..
<glatzor> Riddell, software-center shows both packages and applications.
<glatzor> Riddell, dantti see you. have to leave
<Riddell> Scorpiion: so a KDE port of software centre would be easier to do, but as apachelogger says that doesn't help KDE in general and it puts in back in a position of having to maintain our own package manager (which kpackagekit nicely means we avoid)
<dantti> Riddell: reviews and screenshots are the most "complex" because it needs a break in API but it's definetly simple
<dantti> the hardest part is finding a good design that Richard likes :P
<Riddell> dantti: simple to do in a distro independent way?
<dantti> I'm trying till now to add download size support but Richard didn't like it yet...
<Scorpiion> interesting.. hm..
<glatzor> dantti, or support time frame :/
<dantti> Riddell: yes cause afaik those data could be oppened in a browser or just send the link to be fetched by kpk
<dantti> glatzor: sorry don't get what you mean . :(
<Riddell> so maybe the place to start is by asking on the packagekit list what needs done for application data support and if that's likely to be accepted
<Scorpiion> Riddell: I have not used Ubuntu Software Center... but I have read some and there will/are(?) more things that kpackagekit has right? I should be able to buy software right? or I'm a totaly lost here? :S
<Riddell> rgreening looked into it ages ago
<Riddell> Scorpiion: yes that's right
<dantti> Riddell: sure, I was thinking on doing something like that by myself but if more ppl get involved that might be better...
<Riddell> Scorpiion: maybe installing software centre and working out what features it has which we should try and get into kpackagekit would be a nice start too
<Scorpiion> Riddell: so is it possible to make sort of a plugin or kubuntu special version of kpackagekit that adds the "extra" part from software center? (Just thinking of a way to have one program instead of two)
<Scorpiion> or is it a goal that it should be two separeted programs?
<Riddell> Scorpiion: we don't want to fork kpackagekit
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey
<Scorpiion> I was more thinking of some externsion that could be applied.. but I understand..
<Riddell> we'd want support for application listing in packagekit (rather than package listing) which includes application details like icon and screenshots and nice things like that
<Riddell> then adding the UI for than in kpackagekit
<Scorpiion> okey
<Riddell> so that means keeping everyone happy on kubuntu side, kpackagekit (dantti) and packagekit (Richard Hughes mostly)
<Scorpiion> Riddell: you think I have a better chance on that than a software center port? of course I could make two application thought.. but still.. :)
<Scorpiion> I see
<dantti> yup, basically the first thing imo would be to know how that work on sw center and see how to change it in PackageKit, then adding support for that in kpk should be quite easy
<Riddell> Scorpiion: software center port would be easier to do, but it'll be kubuntu specific and we may not have time to maintian it within kubuntu in one two or five years time (that's why we use kpackagekit currently)
<dantti> currently it shows icons for installed apps, adding a support for non installed ones would be a good start to get in touch with Pk code...
<Scorpiion> I understand...
<Scorpiion> dantti: yeah sounds like a good start to get to know some of the code...
<dantti> Scorpiion: I think Riddell has a good point here, having a distro specif tool has less attention that a more widlely used app
<dantti> which is easier to maintain..
<Scorpiion> Yeah in the long run it is better.. :)
<Riddell> Scorpiion: oh and also the packagekit-backend-apt author needs kept happy (glatzor) unless we switch to packagekit-backend-aptcc in which case it's dantti who needs kept happy again :)
<Scorpiion> haha okey :P
<Scorpiion> I think working on kpackagekit might be a good and fun task...:)
<Riddell> and all done within the Ubuntu release schedule too (which doesn't necessarily match to the packagekit or kpackagekit release schedules)
<neversfelde> we should consider to remove the microblogging applet from the default desktop, it looks really not good on small screens
<Scorpiion> what we have talked about now is that also written down on some todo list or roadmap or similar?
<Scorpiion> thinking of kpackagekit
<Riddell> neversfelde: it shouldn't be there if the screen is < 1024, that's a bug
<Riddell> Scorpiion: no i don't think it is
<dantti> Scorpiion: afaik no, but Richard seems to be a fan of the applications idea... at least
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok
<Scorpiion> okey
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna with a long pointy stick of glitter
 * JontheEchidna giggles
<apachelogger> nothing to be gigling about!
<Scorpiion> mhm.. I think I have to write that down then.. :P
<JontheEchidna> Pillsbury DoughEnchilada
 * apachelogger now has to compile mysql and akonadi on atom
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> judging from the speed of fromer compile trials I might assume that atom was not made for compiling :S
<JontheEchidna> Gotta go; my ride is here. I'll get home in 45 minutes or so
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what size is the screen?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it's an ideapad s12
<neversfelde> one moment
<Scorpiion> wrote down/ copy pasted some from this discution... anything you would like to add? :) http://pastebin.com/ByQeBZvH
<neversfelde> apachelogger:  	30.7 cm ( 12.1" ) TFT
<neversfelde> huh
<neversfelde> apachelogger: "30.7 cm ( 12.1" ) TFT"
<neversfelde> weird
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I mean the X screen (i.e. resolution of that thingy ;)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: 1280 x 800
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> that is within the constraints really
<apachelogger> neversfelde: a screenshot would be nice
<apachelogger> my akonadi will not be built until tomorrow anyway -.-
 * apachelogger should have known better and taken the laptop with him, despite the weight
<Riddell> dantti: why does "reviews and screenshots" break packagekit API but application view wouldn't?
<dantti> Riddell: because the way I thought to do it would be to add an "Applications" filter
<Riddell> dantti: which is already part of the packagekit API?
<dantti> reviews and screenshots even  if they are links they would need to break the package description signal...
<dantti> Riddell: yes, we have GUI filter, installed, Free....
<dantti> adding there is simple
<Riddell> dantti: how does it know what packages to return?
<dantti> Riddell: that's the backend task...
<dantti> that's why investigating how sw center does is needed...
<Riddell> dantti: it just uses the files in app-install-data
<Scorpiion> dantti: okey sounds smart to look at that first..
<Riddell> so maybe the backend just needs support for that
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/wkNELYT.html
<dantti> Riddell: and those .desktop files have the package-name to install right?
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: our nice binary magnler cripples quassel l10n
<Riddell> aptbackend already uses app-install-data for get_mapping_db
<apachelogger> ScottK: the client only desktop file says (client only) in the name field... the name gets translated in the desktop file, as usual
<apachelogger> ScottK: but then our mangler comes and strips the translation
<apachelogger> ScottK: result: harald got an entry saying Quassel (Client only) in the menu :(
<dantti> Riddell: yes that's basically mapping, and displaying only results from the .desktop data base (but emmiting REAL packages)
<Riddell> dantti, Scorpiion: app-install-data .desktop files include packagename, popularity, and section (supported/not) which would all be nice to feature
<Scorpiion> Riddell: okey
<apachelogger> neversfelde: that is plasma being to stupid to take the size of the panel into account
<apachelogger> if you screen was <800 the panel would be right of the folder view I think
<apachelogger> <800 in height obviously ;)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh, I can live with removing microblog after the installation, but it is not nice for a new user to see it like this
 * apachelogger wasnt clear enough in his statment
<apachelogger> neversfelde: please throw the screenshot at aseigo and tell him to make plasma take the panel into account and hence position the microblag plasmoid right of the folderview instead of below it :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: if I would do it, would that fix anything for lucid?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> depends on if we ship wiht 4.4.2 or .3
<apachelogger> in either case
<apachelogger> neversfelde: if you get him to fix it right away and backport to 4.3, then we can include it in .2 and have it fixed properly for lucid
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am afraid I do not understand the details of this problem enough to talk to aseigo
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just look at the screenshot you posted
<apachelogger> obviously the microblag is underneath the panel
<apachelogger> yet
<apachelogger> right of the folderview plasmoid there is loads of space
<neversfelde> best way, would be imo to remove this useless widget and provide a clean and good looking desktop with only folderview enabled :)
<apachelogger> so instead of adding the microblag below the folderview and thus within the area occupied by the panel, plasma should notice that positioning below folderview will clash with panel and therefore add it right of the folder view
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I would be all in favor of that, please post a request to the list
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yet you would need to complain to aseigo, because even then the bug remains :P
<apachelogger> you just dont see it anymore
 * apachelogger will now initiate movement towards bed
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> cyas
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I will put it on my todo, but I am starting something new next week, so I will probably need till 4.6.4 to get in touch with it again^^
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm good on kdebase-workspace now (bug 540194 fixed), want to upload it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540194 in kdebase-workspace "plasma-netbook defaults to newspaper not launch page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540194
<Scorpiion> Riddell: I guess I should make a entery here later right? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010
<Riddell> Scorpiion: yes that seems to be the thing to do
<Scorpiion> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I can upload it if you didn't already.  Either way.
<neversfelde> shtylman: the installer of the current daily is broken, if you choose german language and a german keyboard layout and activate "Eliminate dead keys" it crashes
<ScottK> apachelogger: Doesn't that get added to the language pack then?
<shtylman> neversfelde: what is "eliminate dead keys"?
<neversfelde> shtylman: it is a keyboard layout that eliminates keys with accents
<Scorpiion> is it just me or is it hard to get into the kubuntu wiki right now? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010
<ScottK> It's not rare for it to be slow.
<Scorpiion> ScottK: okey, but I can't get on to it at all...
<Scorpiion> oh now :)
<ScottK> That's about right.  Wait long enough you're sure it won't work, wait a little longer, and there it is.
<Riddell> ScottK: go for it
<ScottK> OK.
<shtylman> neversfelde: thanks... can you file a bug report and assing it to me?
<ScottK> Riddell: Done
<shtylman> *assign
<neversfelde> shtylman: yes, I'll do, after I finish this installation
<shtylman> neversfelde: thanks
<neversfelde> shtylman: file it against ubiquity?
<shtylman> neversfelde: indeed
<neversfelde> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you want another upload with notmart's fix? http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.4/kdebase/workspace/plasma/netbook/shell/plasmaapp.cpp?r1=1109721&r2=1109720&pathrev=1109721 - the last upload didn't hit the buildds yet, so uploading again won't slow things down.
 * ScottK needs to head out very shortly, so don't wait on me.
<Riddell> ScottK: that means testing and reverting my last change
<Riddell> let's save it for after beta
<ScottK> OK.
<neversfelde> shtylman: bug report filed, let me know, if I can do any further testing
<shtylman> neversfelde: thanks :)
<Riddell> hmm, my knetworkmanager doesn't want to talk to network-manager
 * Riddell adds the new logo to kickoff
<lex79> is there a way to testbuild a package on ia64?
<Riddell> not that I know of, maybe doko knows how?
<lex79> I think he has also a ppa for doing this
<debfx> Riddell: I have a new patch for kmozillahelper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407288/
<larsivi> Riddell: re network-manager - it has been like that for me for 30 hours (at least)
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> debfx: groovy
<Riddell> debfx: not sure I'll get to that tonight, will try
<Riddell> nixternal: just rebooted, looking lovely
<Riddell> -Architecture: any
<Riddell> +Architecture: i386 amd64 ia64 powerpc sparc
<Riddell> ScottK, NCommander: told you the fix for kdebindings would be easy :)
<debfx> Riddell: no problem, thanks
<on3_g> hi to all
<Quintasan> on3_g: hello
<on3_g> hello Quintasan
<on3_g> Quintasan u know how can i get some mentoring for kubuntu packaging?
<Oxymoron> Hey guys I discovered a bug that I wasnt able to fix until now. I tried everything with nvidia, xserver, mplayer, xine, remove ~/.kde, remove cairo-dock and everything I tried and nothing worked not in karmic and not in Lucid after an upgrade. The problem was that in VLC, Kaffeine and DragonPlayer especially I got a transparent window in video window, which mean that I saw the image from the things beneath video player. In
<Oxymoron> KAffeine and Dragonplayer I bug searched in temrinal and got problem that ibus couldnt be initialized or something like that. Then I checked and ibus-qt4 was installed but not ibus itself. I installed that and then it magicly works perfect again. I dont know, is this bug known or not?
<Riddell> on3_g: ask away
<Quintasan> on3_g: First of all, I'd recommend that you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Riddell> Oxymoron: you installed ibus and it showed the video?
<Quintasan> on3_g: and as Riddell said you can ask here if you run into problems
<Oxymoron> Riddell: Yes, well installed ibus restarted xserver because xserver was updated some configs by ibus config. Then it just worked.
<yofel> Riddell: acutally ubuntu-desktop recommends ibus ibus-gtk -m17n and -table, kubuntu-destkop only recommends ibus-qt4
<on3_g> Riddel, Quintasan: i'm gonna read Packaging Guide and start to work
<Riddell> Oxymoron: that's nuts
<Oxymoron> Riddell: As far as I know I havent removed ibus or anything like that before. I have been struggling around with this in ages since long time ago and never got any solution in karmic and couldnt find out what problem were.
<Riddell> Oxymoron: what happens if you remove ibus again?
<Oxymoron> Riddell: Yes tell me about it, but now I am happy as I dont know :)
<Oxymoron> Riddell: I dont going to remove ibus now when it work
<yofel> Oxymoron: do you remember if installing ibus pulled other packages with it?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes, some other libibus and maybe one or to more packages but I dont remember which ones.
<Oxymoron> yofel: Is it possible to see bash cache output I can check?
<yofel> Oxymoron: rather the dpkg log I think /var/log/apt/history.log (or term.log)
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes here we have it: ""
<Oxymoron> Start-Date: 2010-04-01  00:33:43
<Oxymoron> Install: libibus1 (1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4), python-appindicator (0.0.18-0ubuntu1), ibus (1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4), python-ibus (1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4)
<Oxymoron> End-Date: 2010-04-01  00:34:01
<Oxymoron> yofel: That was when I run apt-get install ibus
<Oxymoron> sudo apt-get install ibus* xD
<yofel> thanks
<Oxymoron> yofel: Hopefully noone else will get this problem again. Weird I havent heard from more people with same problem.
<Oxymoron> Maybe most people use VLC :D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-01
<shtylman> I can't change my timezone...
<shtylman> wtf
<yofel> Oxymoron: dunno what it was, but If I remove ibus here kaffeine and dragon still work fine. . .
<maco> shtylman: in systemsettings? yeah someone else was complaining about that the other day. i can reproduce
<shtylman> yea
<Oxymoron> yofel: Well I dont know, maybe some config error somewhere I dont know
<nixternal> AWESOME! That's all I have to say about today's weather, the road, my bike, and of course me!
<Riddell> bah, snow here
<maco> Riddell: your silly country doesnt know it's spring, eh?
<Riddell> seems not, humph
<crimsun> possessives.
<maco> crimsun: what?
<crimsun> I'm harumphing about the ambiguity there
<maco> "it's" is the one i mean
<maco> not "its"
<crimsun> yes, I know
<crimsun> I'm not implying that *you* were incorrect; I'm implying that it's a shame that the use there can be ambiguous
<maco> good thing it's text then
<Riddell> shtylman: ubiquity is complex these days
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed it is :)
<shtylman> gonna hopefully tackle some bugs tonight
<Riddell> shtylman: I was looking at bug 540202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540202 in ubiquity "kubuntu ubiquity shows ${RELEASE} briefly at start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540202
<shtylman> ahh yea.. that good one
<Riddell> in ubi-language.py the gtk side has a bit where it hides all the widgets
<shtylman> what has to be done (basically) is hide the widget
<shtylman> yea
<Riddell> then in on_language_selection_changed it shows them again
<shtylman> right
<Riddell> but it doesn't show say the alpha warning widget
<shtylman> but... there is a problem with that.. I think
<Riddell> and I don't understand why not
<shtylman> haha .. when you do show again it doesn't?
<shtylman> how are you hiding the widgets? just the top level one right?
<Riddell>             for w in self.page.get_children():
<Riddell>                 w.show()
<Riddell> that's what the gtk side does
<shtylman> you don't need to do that tho
<Riddell> but I don't understand why that doesn't then show the alpha warning which we want to keep hidden
<shtylman> its sufficient to hide the parent widget
<shtylman> it may not be a child of the right thing?
<Riddell> just using self.page.hide() doesn't seem to do much
<shtylman> Riddell: k.. ill check into it :)
<Riddell> shtylman: seems like the gtk side only adds the widgets if they're needed, whereas on the kde side all the widgets are always there
<shtylman> don't see why they can't be there
<Riddell> well something must be stopping them being shown at on_language_selection_changed
<Riddell> shtylman: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/DIFF
<Riddell> that seems to do it
<Riddell> could you test and commit?
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed I will
<shtylman> thanks
<shtylman> my vm is updating at the moment
<Riddell> hi promulo, here is good
<promulo> ok
<promulo> Riddell: well, I want to make the proposal, do you have some suggestions/documentation/requirements/etc that I have to cover?
<Riddell> promulo: in the first instance https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing
<Riddell> promulo: so fixing up the SMB stuff first
<Riddell> then making a decent webdav file sharing method through KDE
<promulo> Riddell: ok... I'll take a look
<promulo> do you prefer that I send the early proposal to you before submit it or want to give the feedback already in Melange?
<Riddell> promulo: make a wiki page under https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010 and ping me here
<ScottK> ryanakca: What's up with libqinfinity and kobby?  It looks like there was a beta4 back in December that's not packaged.
<ScottK> rgreening: Have you been following kobby?
<rgreening> nope. not sure the current status. whats debian got?
<ScottK> Same as us
 * ScottK kicks ryanakca again.
<ScottK> There's a beta4 needs to get done.
<ScottK> They both need rebuilding due to libinfinote getting updated, may as well move to the newer beta I'd think.
<rgreening> If I get some time and ryanakca doesnt get to it first, though I am tied up today/tomorrow...
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It'll likely need an FFe, but should be easy enough to get.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're still awake: workspace failed because your 106 changes didn't apply.
<rgreening> bwahahahaaha
<rgreening> the package is Riddled with failure
<ScottK> Riddell: Easily fixable.
<ScottK> So it's my turn for one of those.  Wrong -p option.
<rgreening> heh
<ryanakca> ScottK: Those in -qt-kde told me not to until upstream ported Kobby/libqinfinity from infinoted-0.3 to infinoted-0.4.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Well we've already got infinote-0.4 in Lucid, so we either need to get it working with that or removed.
<ryanakca> rgreening: I have it all packaged in the kde-extras SVN iirc.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, I'll take a look at libqinfinity/kobby with that. Do you need it before this time tomorrow?
<ScottK> ryanakca: No, but the sooner the better.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK. I'll do it when I get back from school tomorrow. Good night
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Freeze | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 | String freeze in effect - change a GUI item without nixternal's approval and lose a finger! | Welcome DarkwingDuck and shtylman to the family \o/
<shtylman> Riddell: doing the loop is wrong
<shtylman> cause then all the widgets get shown
<shtylman> and we don't want that
<shtylman> cause there are oem widgets and whatnot
<shtylman> I will investigate why the alpha text isn't showing
<ScottK> Do we need the alpha text anymore?
<shtylman> that might also be true.. maybe the text isn't actually supposed to be displayed?
<ScottK> I think it is, but it may be a bug we don't care about until Lucid +1 at this point.  I don't recall when it gets dropped.
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> Riddell: nvm... I have the fix.. slight modification to your patch, I just make a list of the widgets I have hidden so that showing is a simpler loop
 * ScottK larts lex79 for losing the 4.4.1-0ubuntu7 kdebase-workspace upload with all the plymouth integration fixes in it.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ tseliot's stuff needs to get readdeed to workspace.
<rgreening> Gak!!!!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> ~lart
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help lart'
<JontheEchidna> ~lart lex79
 * kubotu smacks lex79 in the face with a burlap sack full of broken glass
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> a bit harsh
<ScottK> Can't sleep, so I'm fixing.
<ScottK> Uploaded.  Good night.
<promulo> Riddell: ping
<jussi01> nixternal: I challenge you to make us a new plymouth theme with this in mind :D  http://is.gd/b9k4A
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> april 1st again
<apachelogger_> anyhow
<Sput> yeah, which means that it's as usual worth hopping over to http://xkcd.com/
<apachelogger_> I am so almighty, I could build mysql on my router's cpu
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> and I got a nice and cosy _
<apachelogger____> ahh
<apachelogger____> Sput: fancy
<apachelogger____> xkcd++
 * apachelogger____ has a mysql source tarball
<apachelogger____> now for diffing and building :/
<Sput> apachelogger____: and you can do fun stuff in the shell too
<markey> hello apachelogger____, I wanted to tell you something
<markey> (not sure what)
<markey> just tell
<apachelogger____> phew
<markey> maybe: a good morning to you ;)
 * apachelogger____ hugs markey and kisses him on the cheek
<markey> oi
 * apachelogger____ blushes
 * apachelogger____ turns up the volume
<apachelogger____> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger____ doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<apachelogger____> omg!
<apachelogger____> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Full Throttle" by The Prodigy [Music For The Jilted Generation, 2007] 10 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/5JMejXFzgKVVE5zyCrf42V] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger____> omg!
 * apachelogger____ gives up and continues poking mysql
<Sput> kubotu: np Sput42
<kubotu> Sput42 listened to "Weltfremd" by Reaper [Hell Starts With An H, 2007] 8 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/7hyshvROqbA9yXIcvT8Plg] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Sput42 for more
<Quintasan> sup? how's April Fools?
<Quintasan> I wonder
<Quintasan> kubotu: np Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "Yuukyuu no Tsubasa" by Nakajima Yumiko 12 hours ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger____> Riddell: I think we should add a reboot trigger to kdelibs5
<Quintasan> apachelogger____:  \o
<apachelogger____> or at least add some magic that adds the trigger for source version changes
<Quintasan> nice nick :O
<apachelogger____> or at least add a new trigger type that ask to relogin
<apachelogger____> Quintasan: thanks, it doesnt seem to go away
 * Quintasan is almost done with koffice
 * apachelogger____ has working akonadi startup \\o/
<apachelogger____> well, except for dbus issues
<apachelogger____> but at least the server now starts without going bonkers about missing tables
<ghostcube_maemo> hi
 * ghostcube hugs his N900
<apachelogger____> does kubuntu run on the n900 yet?
 * apachelogger____ will make his router run kubuntu 
<apachelogger____> muahahaha
<Riddell> apachelogger____: why a reboot triger?
<apachelogger____> Riddell: because otherwise the users are in danger of running into issues that were triggered by incompability from say a 4.3 kdelibs and a 4.4 konqueror
<apachelogger____> because they forgot to relogin
<apachelogger____> or they didnt know to begin with
<apachelogger____> by issuing the reboot notification we can at least make them aware that a reboot is of need
<Riddell> apachelogger____: so a reboot on upgrading to a new minor KDE version?
<apachelogger____> Riddell: it is saves I think
<apachelogger____> upgrade 4.4.0 => 4.4.1 notify
<apachelogger____> upgrade 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 => 4.4.0-0ubuntu2 no notifciation
<Riddell> so KDE point releases
<Riddell> but they /should/ be compatible
<apachelogger____> that does not mean that a bugfix in a kded module makes some other component behave oddly
<apachelogger____> Also, in general a restart after any kind of KDE source version update is a good idea IMHO
<apachelogger____> And be it only so that all bugfixes become available to the user.
 * apachelogger____ notes that only doing it for minor KDE versions also makes the implementation a bit more complicate ;)
<Riddell> if you have an implementation then go for it
<apachelogger____> I need to do one first, but I have an idea on how to archive it ;)
 * apachelogger____ is wondering why the workspace branch is that large
<apachelogger____> uhm
<apachelogger____> -.-
<apachelogger____> hm, ok, that idea was limited in scope -.-
<freeflying> Riddell: any chance to sync package from sid now?
<Riddell> freeflying: not until after beta
<freeflying> Riddell: #538952
<apachelogger____> Riddell: should freeze should be broken in favor of getting working akonadi?
<apachelogger____> s/should//
 * apachelogger____ has serious langauge problems
<Riddell> apachelogger____: if you have a working tested solution which isn't too complicated that would be lovely
<apachelogger____> highly depends on the defintion of complicated :S
<apachelogger____> mysql requires some file movement from -server to -server-core
<apachelogger____> -server-core in consequence replaces the old -server
<apachelogger____> akonadi requires new -server-core and requires a couple of lines patch
<apachelogger____> the akonadi part is really the less invasive part here
<jussi01> apachelogger____: how much other stuff does that break? (if any)
<apachelogger____> none I shall hope
<apachelogger____> of course there is no telling what miracles mysql got stashed away just to annoy me even more
<jussi01> apachelogger____: so other programs that rely on -server? (are there any?) etc
<apachelogger____> I bet if mysql ate a gator it would also explod
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger____
<apachelogger____> jussi01: mysql-server depends on mysql-server-core
<jussi01> ahh
<apachelogger____> so that should not cause any trouble
<jussi01> theres a heck of a lot of rdepends on -server...
<apachelogger____> hm
<apachelogger____> This makes me think that if there should be any problems they would be reported rather quickly
<apachelogger____> IMHO this is more of an advantage than anything else
<jussi01> thats true.
<jussi01> apachelogger____: perhaps worth dropping the affected packages in a PPA and having a few people test?
<jussi01> apachelogger____: btw, did you get my pm earlier?
 * apachelogger____ would rather drop it in the archives and let a lot more people test ;)
<apachelogger____> esp since mysql takes 3 billion years to build
<jussi01> lol
<Tm_T> this is just nuts, 16 hours and still building, nice blockers: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ross
<Tm_T> the other ppc builder, not much better either: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/adare
<ScottK> Tm_T: All the buildds are pretty hammerred.
<jussi01> oh and btw: http://dot.kde.org/2010/04/01/announcing-upcoming-release-new-customized-kde-software-compilations
<apachelogger____> Tm_T: that sure is a kernel
<apachelogger____> or maybe they are now rendering movies in soyuz *shrug*
<apachelogger____> maybe it is an animated entertainment movie of the special sort *shrug*
<amichair> what's mysql doing in a desktop?
<apachelogger____> amichair: storing data :P
<apachelogger____> that would be the use of a database I think
 * apachelogger____ notes that his cpu is exploding
<apachelogger____> I shall write a letter to intel congratulating them on the stability of atom
<apachelogger____> mysqlx2 + akonadix2 + kde-l10nx2...
<apachelogger____> yet my netbook did not explode
<amichair> apachelogger____: whacu up to?
<Tm_T> ScottK: yes but one private package taking soon whole day to build...
 * amichair places a cookie on apachelogger's tray ___
<apachelogger____> amichair: world domination!!!!!
<apachelogger____> amichair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mto2095euHQ
<apachelogger____> amichair++
<apachelogger____> cookies++
<apachelogger____> mysql--
<amichair> wow, quite the wakeup call
<amichair> think I'll start my day with something a bit more mellow
<apachelogger____> even more mellow?
<amichair> maybe the sound of purring kittens
<amichair> (remixed)
<apachelogger____> I could have gne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sbxOlk-Z1E
<apachelogger____> s/gne/gone
<apachelogger____> or better yet for the auto remix :P
<apachelogger____> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26AjWANl7Ug
 * apachelogger____ always gets scared when stress goes all in :/
<apachelogger____> Riddell: uploaded mysql and akonadi
 * amichair is still in shock
 * apachelogger____ hands amichair a cup of tea
<Tm_T> I really wonder what are those private sources blocking rest of kde coming to me
 * apachelogger____ zsyncs daily-live
<Riddell> lex79: I see pitti has reverted the change to hal
<Riddell> apachelogger____: no sign of mysql in unapproved
<apachelogger____> meeeeh
<apachelogger____> ubuntu10 is already in
<apachelogger____> mysql--
<apachelogger____> the only thing better than building mysql on a netbook, is merging mysql on a netbook
<apachelogger____> oh my
<apachelogger____> :'(
<Riddell> uh oh
<apachelogger____> yay 2 rejects
<apachelogger____> \o/
<apachelogger____> as if touching 4 files - 2 rejects
<apachelogger____> well
<apachelogger____> once that is done I will spend the rest of the day ranting the bugs out of the netbook thingy
<apachelogger____> that window management is not broken it is delibaretely made to annoy me
<apachelogger____> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger____ doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<apachelogger____> kubotu: np apachelogger
 * apachelogger____ waits another 10 minutes until a source package gets spit out
<apachelogger____> Riddell: mysql should now be in
<apachelogger____> oh
<apachelogger____> <3 bugs
<Riddell> apachelogger____: have you shown the akonadi patch to upstream at all?
<apachelogger____> Riddell: it is from upstream
<Riddell> even better
<apachelogger____> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug ftw!
<apachelogger____> package does not exist ftw!
 * Riddell accepts akonadi and mysql and hugs apachelogger____ 
<apachelogger____> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger____> rgreening: bug 553243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553243 in usb-creator "usb-creator-kde mostly broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553243
<rgreening> apachelogger____: its already fixed and evand needs to release the fix
<apachelogger____> mhh
<apachelogger____> when is that happening?
<apachelogger____> oh nice
 * apachelogger____ experiences bugs while reporting bugs
<agateau> apachelogger____: be careful not to end up in an infinite bug loop!
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> apachelogger____: the bug actually cam about due to updates to pyqt and QVariant useage changes
<rgreening> so I had to change some of the QVariant calls in the kde frontend for usb creator
 * apachelogger____ feels urged to file a please-remove bug against python
<apachelogger____> bug 553248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553248 in malone "can't confirm "I am affected by this bug" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553248
<apachelogger____> if someone could confirm that
<apachelogger____> kthx
<apachelogger____> rgreening: how do I create a stick now -.-
<apachelogger____> ah
 * apachelogger____ installs unetbootin
<apachelogger____> mhhh
<apachelogger____> nice c++ware works
<apachelogger____> c+++++
<apachelogger____> c++++
<apachelogger____> actually
<rgreening> apachelogger____: well, you could pull the lp:usb-creator and update the frontend.py from kde dir to the system one :)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ill poke ev to release
<apachelogger____> oh dear
 * apachelogger____ falls over
<apachelogger____> kubotu: identica dent !unetbootin is quite the nice app
<kubotu> you must identify using 'identica identify [username] [password]'
<apachelogger____> omg
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent !unetbootin is quite the nice app
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: ev indicated he would release a new rev today.
<rgreening> he's working some other bugs as well for release
<Riddell> dpm: language-pack-kde-engb gone?
<dpm> Riddell, was there ever one? I think the -en one contains the en_GB translations too
<Riddell> mm, it's a bug with apachelogger's script
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde-l10n-engb -ptbr -zhcn -zhtw all broken
<Riddell> they should depend on language-pack-kde--en -br -zh
<dpm> Riddell, that's correct except for the Chinese language packs, we split them into -zh-hans (Simplified Chinese) and -zh-hant (Traditional Chinese)
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: they should depend on language-pack-kde-en -br -zh-hans and -zh-hant
<keffie_jayx> apachelogger: video (intel graphics) on my netbook is slightly a bit better than in 9.10
<keffie_jayx> but still choppy with 5 apps and the composite enabled
<rgreening> ScottK: did workspace get built after form yer upload last night.
<ScottK> rgreening: Just i386 so far.
<rgreening> ah. k
<ScottK> keffie_jayx: For a netbook, that's not too bad I don't think.
<keffie_jayx> ScottK: I don't either considering it is an integrated shared memory card
<agateau> Sput: ping
<keffie_jayx> and video has improved, I lived the intel driver incident with this netbook and kubuntu. it has improved
<Riddell> hmm, do we want smoke and ruby bindings in main?
 * Riddell puts in universe
<Tonio_> Riddell: new plasma-widget-networkmanagement uploaded to kubuntu xperimental
<Tonio_> and I hope I'll have a working fix for qt soon...
<Riddell> a working fix?
<rgreening> hey Tonio_. How are things
<Tonio_> Riddell: for the drag n drop thing I'm tracking for over a year
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey :
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: fine :) I'm sick and stoped smocking
<rgreening> wow
<Tonio_> appart from that life goes on :)
<rgreening> good for you
<Tonio_> yup ;)
 * rgreening needs to kik that too
<Tonio_> rgreening: I went with champix
<Tonio_> rgreening: it's really impressive
<Tonio_> there are quite a lot of little issues with it
<Tonio_> but reguarding to tabacco, it's just unbelievable
<Tonio_> I have absolutly no will to smoke
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, I can't format a usb disk in usb-creator and the disk seems to magically mount itself in /media/173B-662F
<Riddell> ok managed to unmount
<rgreening> Riddell: current ver is broken. There is a fix. evan will release today.  See lp: 553243
<rgreening> bug 553243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553243 in usb-creator "usb-creator-kde mostly broken" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553243
<rgreening> I fixed it the other day, just awaiting a release
<rgreening> its related to pyqt 4.7.1 and QVariant
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm using the bzr version
<rgreening> oh... you built locally?
<rgreening> it works fine for me yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I supose it is too late now to switch the the networkmanager applet right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, unless there's some super compelling reason
<Tonio_> Riddell: :'(
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, seems to be working now
<Riddell> rgreening: I have some UI issues, would it help to moan here or should I file bugs?
<rgreening> both :)
<rgreening> Riddell: a bug would help my karma and track the issue. But feel free to moan as much as you want :P
<apachelogger> I do hate my life most of the time
 * apachelogger just wrote down 3 pages of crappyness in default desktop
<apachelogger> Riddell: looking into
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you fix the packs?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the kde-l10n-engb issue? I can do it manually easily enough, doing it with your script would probably take longer since I'd need to find my way around
<apachelogger> Riddell: also the script is mainly designed to process all packages, at once, so you would need to build all source packages again
 * apachelogger can fix the script easy enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: I notice the "right click" bug on knetworkmanager is still there
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure it's not a major one, but that's really ugly :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: zhcn needs to depend on -zh-hans and zhtw on -zh-hant?
<Riddell> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407575/
<apachelogger> that should be the changes necessary then
<Riddell> nixternal: we're going to need to update the slideshow and the ubiquity icon for the new logo I think, is that bad for UI freeze?
<apachelogger> oh I think i fixed ca-valencia already
<apachelogger> other than that they should be wrong ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks good
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you want me to fix them by hand then?
<apachelogger> Riddell: please, with 0ubuntu4
 * apachelogger needs to implement subset processing to the script
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudln't we at least update the knetworkmanager package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are lots of fixes in it (vpn and so on)
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> qbzr is broken too
 * Riddell tries his best to ignore the line which says "DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT CHANGING THIS FILE DIRECTLY! ! ! !"
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd be nervous about that, network manager is so fragile.  it would need upstream approval and lots of testing
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common/revision/49?start_revid=49\
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tend to agree, but it's not as if what we have now is mature and fully working....
<Tonio_> Riddell: from my personal experience, latest svn snapshots are a *lot* better than the repo version
<Riddell> Tonio_: so ask upstream (hi sebas) and put out a call for testing on the mailing list
<ScottK> Riddell: I think after beta 2 we should ask upstream.  My prediction is they'll say update.
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> apachelogger: why 0ubuntu4 ?
<Riddell> the last version is 0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Riddell: in the meantime I fixed the ppa packages so that we have a conflict for easy switch between knetworkmanager and the plasmoid
<apachelogger> Riddell: because we must follow the highest revision of branch, which is ubuntu3
<pgquiles__> Riddell: can you upload libmsn 4.1 from mentors.debian.net to lucid or is it too late? it would fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmsn/+bug/424925
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424925 in libmsn "[karmic] MSN disconnects: "MSN: Error: Error code: 800 (Unknown error code)"" [Medium,Triaged]
<Tonio_> and also the kded module to load manually (as everyone compained about) is now loaded by default
<apachelogger> Riddell: otherwise in case we need to deploy a fix for all packages some packages will be >ubuntu2 and others will not, causing a major headache
<apachelogger> maybe I should write a wikipage about the l10n stuff ^^
<Riddell> pgquiles__: it'll need to wait until next week, we're in beta freeze this week.  I've tagged it so I know to look into it then
<apachelogger> bash gets messy way too easily :/
<pgquiles__> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> groovy, today's live image is in reasonable shape
<Riddell> agateau, apachelogger: did you guys come to any conclusion on the indicator upgrade issue?
 * apachelogger pokes agateau
<Quintasan> Riddell:  http://wklej.org/id/307902/ <-- where should I put it
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> my suggestion technically works
<agateau> Riddell: we came up with "I should try to create a .desktop file for indicatordisplay"
<apachelogger> the details of converting an old widget to a new widget however need to be worked out
<agateau> Riddell: so that the .js file can find it
<apachelogger> agateau: that works like a charm, see log form last night
<agateau> Riddell: but haven't found the time to do so yet
<agateau> apachelogger: oh great!
<apachelogger> agateau: I would however like to do the name migration via a seperate script
<agateau> apachelogger: so will you carry on with this task?
<apachelogger> which proofs difficult because the plasma scripting api doesnt support adding widgets at a very specific position in the panel
<Riddell> Quintasan: wv2 is shipped as part of koffice now?
<apachelogger> agateau: I was thinking you could add it to message-indicator :P
<apachelogger> I can sort the kds update sciript
<agateau> apachelogger: the .desktop file you mean?
<apachelogger> but that leaves those with an indicator on anther panel than the first one, out in the cold
<apachelogger> agateau: yep
<apachelogger> agateau: just readd the most recent one you had in displayindicator and change the library name to the new one, and add NoDisplay=true
<agateau> apachelogger: can do
<apachelogger> agateau: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/31/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<apachelogger> I started rambling about the details at 20:00
<apachelogger> wow
<Quintasan> Riddell: I guess so since it was built :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: have you done the fixes yet?
 * agateau reads
<apachelogger> Riddell: because I think I just made my script even more magical ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just uploaded kde-l10n-xx
<apachelogger> Riddell: we hvae -xx?
<apachelogger> as in xx the xx l10n that xx's every string? ^^
<Riddell> it's the less hardcore version of kde-l10n-xxx
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> where -xx is -engb and ther others we had issues with
<apachelogger> k, next time we just need to run the script with a list of packages to redo
<agateau> apachelogger: I take it you have an indicatordisplay.desktop already ready somewhere on your disk :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: let's ask in #koffice
<apachelogger> agateau: technically, but i just grabbed it of some random revision from bzr
<agateau> ok
<agateau> will grab latest one then
<apachelogger> thx
<agateau> Riddell: you may want to wait for m-i widget 0.5.4 then
<apachelogger> does anyone know if dpkg-buildpackage -S will appropriately do -sd or -sa?
<Tonio_> h
<Riddell> agateau: we're in beta freeze now, so unless there's a very compelling reason the new libdbusmenu-qt and m-i will have to wait a week
<Tonio_> fgfdg
<Tonio_> fd
<Tonio_> g
<Tonio_> fg$*vcmj
<agateau> Riddell: fine with me
<Riddell> someone do the heimlich manoever on Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the annoying ksnapshot bug :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it wouldn't get the "enter" key to get out of the window region mode....
<apachelogger> always these excuses
<Tonio_> dkfhgmlkfds
<Tonio_> grrrrrrrrrr
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common/revision/50
<apachelogger> next time debian/build-l10n.sh be@latin en_GB ... will suffice
<apachelogger> or so I hope ^^
<Tonio_> ScottK: http://toniox.org/temp/knm.png
<Tonio_> ScottK: this is the knetworkmanager bug I'm talking about
<Tonio_> ScottK:  nice isn't it ? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you missing the kubuntu_03_no_dbusmenu.diff patch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum eventually, indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my knm package, witch differs from our upstream one
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll reupload on experimental with that patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the info :)
<agateau> apachelogger: does this looks ok? http://pastebin.com/HLe4Bga9
<apachelogger> agateau: yep
 * agateau commits
<Riddell> debfx: kmozillahelper uploaded, it'll probably wait in unapproved until after beta 2
<Riddell> shtylman: you didn't like my patch to bug 540202 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540202 in ubiquity "kubuntu ubiquity shows ${RELEASE} briefly at start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540202
<shtylman> Riddell: I did... but I changed it a bit :) ... I felt that the second loop (to show the widgets again) could be done without going through all the children again
<agateau> apachelogger: could you give a try to message-indicator trunk before I release a new version, to ensure it is ok for the karmic upgrade?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm going out for few hours, I will upload it later when my sis is not at home cause she complains all the time :/
<Quintasan> Riddell: I should upload it to Beta or Staging PPA?
<Riddell> Quintasan: experimental in the first instance I think
<rgreening> ScottK: is there something amiss with the workspace package? kdebase-workspace-bin seems missing. It was in4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 but not 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5? Or am I missing something?
<Riddell> it's not compiled on amd64 I think
<ScottK> It's not
<Riddell> buildds are slacking
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh and remember to commit to bzr
<Riddell> ~identica dent ghostly presence on planet kde today
<kubotu> status updated
<nixternal> Riddell: for the slideshow, that is not bad, go for it
<nixternal> the slideshow isn't documented and there aren't screenshots of it...i kind of figured it would change with the rebranding anyways
<Riddell> nixternal: ubiquity icon?
<nixternal> that is fine as well
<rgreening> Riddell: though you were posting some bug reports for me on usb-creator?
<apachelogger> AAAAAAAAH
<apachelogger> BUGS
<apachelogger> EVERYWARE!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> easy enough to solve
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> agateau: http://pastebin.com/
<apachelogger> ergh
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> BUGSSSSS
<apachelogger> welll
<apachelogger> agateau: -X-Plasma-NotificationArea=true
<agateau> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> agateau: apparently the systray list of plasmoids does not obey NoDisplay (which IMHO is a bug of its own, but removing that setting should prevent it from showing up
<agateau> ok
<agateau> apachelogger: fix pushed
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> agateau: should be good now :)
<agateau> apachelogger: great
 * apachelogger is wondering what "Posteingang" is
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Name=Incoming Message
<apachelogger> Icon=mail-message-new
<apachelogger> Comment=Notification of new messages
<apachelogger> no clue how that plasmoid is different from message-indicator
<apachelogger> is it just me or is the plymouth thingy confusing?
<apachelogger> first fills the buttons underneath the icon as if it was indicating progress and then it starts over again
<apachelogger> nixternal: cant we have such a circle progress indicator thingy?
<apachelogger> I recon it is used in loads of places across kde
<apachelogger> most importantly plasmoids ^^
<nixternal> apachelogger: circle progress indicator for what?
<apachelogger> nixternal: the plymouth splash screen
<apachelogger> currently it has those weird buttons that become blue and then white and then blue and then white...
<nixternal> oh...yeah, there is already a theme that has that type of indicator, and I looked at it...wouldn't be difficult to edit for us...the idea is there but the look was a bit lame I think
<apachelogger> nixternal: ideally we would use the same indicator used in plasmoids
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you test today's live?
<nixternal> oh, Plasma::BusyWidget?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, i386, works fine
<apachelogger> I got a folderview that overlaps microblag again
<apachelogger> nixternal: if that is what it is called ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: me too
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me whats wrong with this line : LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so? Apache2 says its invalid syntax? :S apachelogger maybe, because apache*? :D
<apachelogger> :/
<nixternal> something I can look at...today I am doing work work, so I will be busy the entire day
<nixternal> maybe tonight if I get some spare time I can see what I can do
<Riddell> Oxymoron: we only do KDE here, try #ubuntu
<apachelogger> well, that is post-beta-freeze stuff anyway
<Riddell> nixternal: did you see keybuk's ping in #ubuntu-devel earlier?
<apachelogger> Oxymoron: actually #ubuntu-server might be even better suited than #ubuntu
<Oxymoron> Riddell: Id ont use ubuntu :P But yes sure
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, that is just adding the plymouth-label to the depends
<nixternal> easy enough
<Riddell> nixternal: do you know if it's needed for beta 2?  I presume so
<nixternal> it isn't life threatening right now, unless something changed
<nixternal> well, there isn't a plymouth-label package yet
<Riddell> guess we don't want it yet then :)
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Arrrghhh!
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5/+build/1596357/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> ScottK: ****, that looks like buildd instability
<NCommander> ScottK: hit retry, if it does it again, I'll debug it in a local LP instance
<ScottK> OK
<NCommander> ScottK: we should have less flakely armel buildds soon
 * ScottK knocks wood.
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> agateau: is krandrtray ported to the dbus stuff?
<agateau> apachelogger: if it's already using KStatusNotifierItem, there is nothing else to do
<agateau> apachelogger: as long as it does not use custom menu items
<apachelogger> agateau: please give it a try
<apachelogger> for me the submenus are off screen
<apachelogger> showing the main menu seems to do various redraws
<apachelogger> aka flickering
<apachelogger> impossible to use
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe plasma is just stupid?
<agateau> apachelogger: mmm, same thing here :/
 * agateau hates dbusmenu
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> agateau: also there is a broken icon in the amarok menu, dunno if that is related
<agateau> apachelogger: most probably
<apachelogger> Riddell: for me it adds the widget on 1025x576 and left of the folderview there is enough space for it
<agateau> apachelogger: which icon?
<apachelogger> the one for lastfm favorite
<apachelogger> agateau: also, kopete menu keeps on failing to load on first tray ...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it also exhibits those redraws
 * agateau opens the windoww
<agateau> and jump
<apachelogger> agateau: something seems to be very off in the dbusmenu stuff :/
<agateau> yes, it's broken by design
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> +1
 * ScottK really didn't want to hear that.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get tea for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides tea down the bar to everyone
<agateau> ScottK: actually it's not really broken by design, it's just that it would have been so much simpler to stick to application-managed menus
<agateau> and I am a bit fed up with this project lately
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, did you see my recent discovery about plasma-netbook being 300% more responsive with raster graphicssystem?
<ScottK> "Painful by design"
<apachelogger> something that should be looked into
<agateau> ScottK: that's a more accurate way to put it :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: How much more memory due is use?
<ScottK> due/does
<ScottK> is/it
<apachelogger> didnt check
<apachelogger> not that I noticed really
<ScottK> That was the arguement against it before.
<apachelogger> and I notice quickly
<ScottK> Could you check?
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> you are responsible if I go mad and start ranting again!
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll just do some logic shifting from so it only gets added on absolute > 1024x768
<apachelogger> I think it just fits on 768 height
<rgreening> nixternal, apachelogger: see my comment on bug 553386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553386 in kubuntu-default-settings "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553386
<rgreening> that would be spiffy
<apachelogger> ScottK: with raster 409 absolute (as per htop), without 394
<apachelogger> for reference: amarok uses 585 ;)
<apachelogger> the best thing about plasma-netbook is how it steals focus when started
<apachelogger> makes you wonder if the system is exploding because it lags so bad
<apachelogger> rgreening: that will proof difficult with 8bit color space
<apachelogger> as is available for poor nvidia users
<apachelogger> and who knows else
<rgreening> meh.. they should use open driver hah
<ScottK> Maybe nixternal could make a really snazzy one for KNR.  AFAIK, all the netbooks we target use Intel.
<Tonio_> $ apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-bin | grep Candidate                                                               (04-01 18:12)
<Tonio_>   Candidate: 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2
<Tonio_> tonio~kubuntu ~
<Tonio_> $ apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-data | grep Candidate                                                              (04-01 18:12)
<Tonio_>   Candidate: 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5
<Tonio_> hum....
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's the magic incantation for starting with raster?  I'll test it this week and then see about switching.
<Tonio_> how is this possible ? kde broken here
<ScottK> Tonio_: Not built on amd64 yet
<apachelogger> ScottK: --graphicssystem raster
<ScottK> Right.  Thanks.
<Tonio_> ScottK: both are the same source package
<Tonio_> ScottK: they shoudln't have a different versions right ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: one is arch all the other is arch any
<apachelogger> Tonio_: arch: all comes from i386
<Tonio_> oh I see...
<Tonio_> it is the fourth time it breaks this way :)
<Tonio_> maybe archives shouldn't publish a package unless they are all built
<Tonio_> updating even removed kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<apachelogger> why is that bzr always tells me how to do things instead of just freaking doing it
<ScottK> Tonio_: If you're running the development release, you have to pay attention.
<rgreening> Tonio_: only if you dist-upgrade rather than just upgrade
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: would the process be different for updates ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: wouldn't it break the same way ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: That would also delay things by days due to really slow archs.
<ScottK> Tonio_: No, everything gets built in -proposed and then copied to -updates all at once after testing.
<ScottK> Similar for -security.
<Tonio_> ScottK: right
<apachelogger> and then bzr gets all smart on me and autofills crap into the bzr ci log
<Tonio_> ScottK: eventually backports can break, but that's another story
<ScottK> -proposed can break this way, but, once again, if you run with -proposed enabled, you need to pay attention.
<ScottK> Yes.  It can.
<apachelogger> and of course it cant use my global set editor which would make it compliently integrate into a debian system
<apachelogger> no bzr must expect me to set EDITOR
<ScottK> If I'm doing a major backport like KDE, I try to do it when the buildds aren't slammed.
<apachelogger> so I end up holding down delete for 20 years so that crappy nano can delete the crappy crap bzr filled in
<apachelogger> there you have it
<apachelogger> plasma-netbook made me grumpy again
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> or maybe it is bzr
<ScottK> apachelogger: That was bzr, not plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> maybe it was bzr all along
<apachelogger> FREAKING BZR
<apachelogger> GIT FTW!
<apachelogger> git++
<apachelogger> now that this is out of the way
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
 * ScottK mentions to apachelogger that bzr is written in Python, just for fun.
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> as usual it's pythons fault
<apachelogger> I did mention that qbzr is broken, btw?
<ScottK> You did.
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Please fix.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I will report bug
<apachelogger> using the superior python tool ubuntu-bug
<apachelogger> which btw is bugged itself
<apachelogger> and you cant do ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug :P
<apachelogger> which would actually be fun
<ScottK> Nice
<apachelogger> no fun for apachelogger it seems
<ScottK> You should file a bug about that
<nigelb> apachelogger, ubuntu-bug apport :D
<apachelogger> that is no fun
<apachelogger> + creepy, because apparenlty it expects me to find out which package the binary belongs to
<nigelb> haha, or ubuntu-bug pitti might work :D
 * apachelogger could indeed bug pitti a bit :P
<debfx> Riddell: thanks again
<debfx> Riddell: what about the brightness patch?
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 544928 alraedy reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544928 in qbzr "qlog fails with a special combination of PyQt4 and Qt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544928
 * apachelogger marks affects me
<ScottK> Sounds like a job for NCommander.
<nigelb> apachelogger, yeah, apport expects you to know the package.  at least for now.
 * apachelogger lost track of what he told Riddell and what not
<apachelogger> Riddell: possible fix for the widget overlapping pushed
<apachelogger> if you want to have it in before beta, feel free to upload
<ScottK> nixternal and Riddell: The Plymouth upload that adds plymouth-label is waiting to be accepted: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42782408/plymouth_0.8.1-4_source.changes
<Tm_T> I don't know what I should install but I don't get any logo in plymouth here
<apachelogger> plymouth-theme-kubuntu or something
<apachelogger> or maybe it is just broken for you
<ScottK> "Why is this laptop so slow?", "Oh, yeah, compiling still."
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, I thought I installed that kind of package, but didn't pull anything as dependency... have to look it again
<ScottK> Tm_T: If you have kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-netbook installed, you should get all you need.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I do have both ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop installed, no logo here
<ScottK> I recall Keybuk saying that sometimes it doesn't show because the boot is too fast.
<Tm_T> I can see text "ubuntu 10.04" for 5-15 seconds
<ScottK> No idea then
<Tm_T> I wonder if not using grub has to do with it at all
<rgreening> Riddell: ev pushed up a new usb-creator package. Can you have a look and possibly push it through? We really need it for the beta as the current is horribly broken!
<ScottK> rgreening: slanagasek is already looking at it.
<rgreening> awesome. ty ScottK
<maco> zomg check out xkcd.com (js required and totally worth it)
<Tm_T> maco: it has irc too
<Tm_T> maco: go west
<Tm_T> ...I won't spoil further
<maco> heh
<lex79> ScottK: sorry for missing plymouth patches
<ScottK> lex79: It happens.  It's all fixed now.
<lex79> ok, thanks
 * rgreening notes: as soons at it bloody builds for AMD
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Tm_T: What arch are you on?
<Tm_T> ScottK: PowerPC (;
<ScottK> Tm_T: Ah.  That explains it.  You don't have the fixed -workspace yet.
<ScottK> It's only built on i386 so far.
<Tm_T> ScottK: oh, right, I still don't have half of KDE built yes
<Tm_T> because some private sources took builders for whole day
 * Tm_T shakes fist
<ScottK> That and we've had a bazillion uploads just before the beta freeze.
<Tm_T> ye
<ScottK> Let's not mention we uploaded 4.4.2 two days ago and we're already up to kdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5.
<maco> wow
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1110034 \o/
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1110034&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1110034 | Implement sources.list fetching \o/ Will improve the example, so that it doesn't ask every startup. I'll also have to design ...
<lex79> JontheEchidna: are you working on the backend for shaman?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I plan to use this library to implement a shaman backend, yes
<lex79> great :)
<ghostcube_maemo> o/
<Mamarok> did somebody already build the new phonon-backend-vlc?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: just to find out it doesn't work well? (:
<Mamarok> Tm_T: hm, markey did compiled it himself and it works like a charm, especially since the last changes made to Amarok
<Mamarok> but compiling seeems to be a bit of a hassle
<markey> well
<markey> "like a charm" is maybe a bit strong ;)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I think he already reverted the vlc fixes to make gstreamer work again
<Tm_T> markey: like always from you (;
 * Tm_T hides
<markey> it still has a good number of bugs, it'll take a while to polish the rough edges
<markey> plus the thing with Amarok and GStreamer, yeah
<markey> it's hard to make any changes without breaking some obscure buggy backend
<markey> cause they are all buggy
<NCommander> Is Kubuntu known to be broken on latest lucid? :-/
 * NCommander can't sign in
<NCommander> or more that I sign in, and then nothing happens
<maco> NCommander: if i claimed it was an april fools joke, would you believe me?
<NCommander> maco: ugh, so its known to be broken
<larsivi> NCommander: that happened to me if I used an older kernel
<NCommander> Great ...
<NCommander> larsivi: I'm fairly sure I'm on the latest, although cryptsetup is busted on my system (user error)
<ScottK> NCommander: What architecture are you running?
<maco> NCommander: i havent logged out today so i dont know
<NCommander> ScottK: amd64
<maco> but as of yesterday on amd64 my system was working
<maco> i last upgraded about 22 hours ago
<ScottK> There's some archive squeue going on.
<NCommander> ScottK: that probably broke me
<larsivi> NCommander: I have issues with knetworkmanager not talking with network-manager, so I went backwards in case it was a kernel issue - the one that failed to properly login was probably from karmic
<NCommander> ScottK: what's the best way to get log messages out of KDE so I have SOME idea what broke
<ScottK> Boot single user and run kdm from the shell?
<NCommander> ScottK: KDM works, its when it tries to start  KDE it breaks
<ScottK> Hmmmm.  No idea.
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah :-/
<apachelogger> Mamarok: gitti is depending vlc 1.1 for which there aint is no package around
<Mamarok> apachelogger: there ain't is? sad :(
<Mamarok> ;)
<NCommander> ScottK: so even failsafe appears broken
<NCommander> about the only tihng that does work is twn :-/
<NCommander> ScottK: *sigh* kdebase-workpace-bin got uninstalled
<ScottK> Right, that'd be archive skew and you not paying attention when you updated.
<ScottK> !lart NCommander
<Tm_T> NCommander: why did you uninstall it?
<ScottK> ~lart NCommander
 * kubotu jabs a hot car lighter into NCommander's eye sockets
<NCommander> ScottK: so I fail :-P
 * NCommander is properly larted 
<jussi01> Hrm, is it too late for graphical fixes to get into lucid?
<jussi01> Our flagship Qt sipphone... (qutecom) well its icon sucks.
<ScottK> jussi01: It's in Universe, no problem.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok, great. problem is the tray icon has a backgound.
<ScottK> There's also a newer one in Debian Sid.
<jussi01> ooh, can we sync?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> All the usual rules apply.
<apparle> Is there a way in which how the internals of kopete are working.... I just get connection refused
<ScottK> I didn't look to see what they changed.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok, Ill look at it. Ill bug you or someone again cause I dont remember "all the usual rules"
<ScottK> Bug rgreening.  He needs stuff to do.
<ScottK> He needs to get back in shape.
<Tm_T> apparle: ?
<rgreening> ScottK: true
<rgreening> ScottK: I've been updating ubs-creator-kde all day... catching up with evans changes to the gtk one and such...
<apachelogger> things to do
<apachelogger> there is no transition from plymouth to kdm/ksplash whatsoever
<rgreening> at least its back and working agai9n... wasn't for a period of time..
<apachelogger> one gigantic black whole right there
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unless you're on current i386 that's no suprise.
<apachelogger> I am on i386
<apachelogger> yet there is a whole
<apachelogger> s/whole/hole
<ScottK> Blame nixternal then.
<Tm_T> apparle: the traditional: run from konsole, and install -dbg packages if needed
<rgreening> "in your bucker, dear 'logger, dear 'logger"
<rgreening> bucket even
<apachelogger> nixternal: you mad robot you!!!!!!@Q@EW
 * apachelogger sings about lobbsters in a bucket
<apparle> Tm_T: ok... I have never done developement... a little new here... just wanted to see why I was getting the error
<Tm_T> apparle: (:
<apachelogger> may I say that the new gigantic kubuntu logo in kickoff is the ultimate break of artwork inconsitency?
<apparle> Tm_T: kopete doesn't have -dbg package
<ScottK> Sounds like you want to be running plasma-netbook.
<Tm_T> apparle: kdenetwork-dbg
<apachelogger> madness!
<ScottK> apparle: That's part of kdenetworking.  Use it's dbg.
<ScottK> Or as Tm_T says ...
<apparle> Ohh..
<apparle> and once I have that .... should I just run program through konsole or anything else
<ScottK> OMFG.  Now a giant notification for resart required too?
<apachelogger> rgreening: want bug 553478 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553478 in kdebase-workspace "systemsettings wasting space in kickoff" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553478
<ScottK> Who fathered this abomination?
<apachelogger> there always was that notification
<apachelogger> just that it is now persitent
<apachelogger> though I already talked to JontheEchidna about implementing a kstatusnotifieritem and getting rid of the persistency
<ScottK> But before I had the lovely icon I could click on.
<ScottK> Dear lord, let's take the one single dumbest change Ayatana ever thought up and port that to KDE.
<rgreening> apachelogger: re: that bug, I see the folder name as "Settings" and there is more in the folder for me than just the system settings.
<apachelogger> rgreening: STOCK :P
<apachelogger> get a live cd and use your working usb creator to create a usb to test with
<apachelogger> IIRC systemsettings was hidden via magic in kickoff or something
<apachelogger> or maybe I patched it away each release
<rgreening> i dont see it as a real issue
<apachelogger> because I defenitely did cleanup kickoff every release and every time I ran into a pointless listing of settings
<ScottK> Because you're smarter than upstream?
<apachelogger> IAM AWESOME COOL GOOD LOOKING AND SMARTER THAN UPSTREAM
<apachelogger> I could work for microsoft actually
<ScottK> That's not what your dolphin preview patch said.
<Tm_T> I thought you did
<ScottK> No, that's nixternal.
<apachelogger> I DID NOT DO NO PATCHING
<apachelogger> I am doctor
<apachelogger> no patcher :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> rgreening: so, wanna fix it?
<ScottK> OK, more precisely the debian/changelog entry for  removing a patch
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we are not smater
<ScottK> Sigh.  So I click to X out the recent notifications thing and that doesn't just close that, it makes all the notifications vanish permenantly.
<apachelogger> I however am
<rgreening> fixing a problem, presumes a problem exists. I cannot visualize a problem therefore it does not exist. Fixed :)
 * rgreening ducks
 * apachelogger throws his justice cross fan stuff after rgreening
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "The Lightning Storm" by Flogging Molly 8 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/0VHs8z2GcRlblO1xn9BkPP] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> last.fm is also of the out-of-day kind today
<apachelogger> lastfm--
<apachelogger> where I look there is crappyness
 * apachelogger continues reporting bugs
<ScottK> I get plymouth splash here just fine, FYI
<apachelogger> its not the splash
<apachelogger> it is the transition
<ScottK> Although it does look like there's still an issue with spending time on the wrong VT.
<ScottK> Whatever.
<apachelogger> maybe it is also only on the live session
<apachelogger> rgreening: want bug 553482 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553482 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "knetworkmanager adds pointless menu entry" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553482
<rgreening> nope. still working on usb-creator-kde updates
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, in general if you want to nuke it within the next couple of days :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug
<apachelogger> again!
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> does ubuntu-bug only like binary packages?
<apachelogger> bug 359810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359810 in apport "support filing bugs against source packages" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359810
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^^ :D
<apachelogger> rgreening: so I shouldnt offer you bugs?
<apachelogger> because I got quite some ^^
<ScottK> Tm_T: Look at ross though.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ye, I'm staring the builders page (:
<apparle> Tm_T: ScottK after -dbg packages are installed..... should I start the application from konsole or is ther anything else I should I do
<Tm_T> ScottK: kernel built, now -workspace, maybe rest of the packages I'm waiting will come some day soon
<ScottK> Start it from the console.
<ScottK> c/K
<rgreening> apachelogger: you can, but I may not get to them until Sunday++
<apachelogger> oh my god
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger probably either
<apachelogger> rgreening: you can just take a look at the bugs assigned to me I guess
 * apachelogger assigning everything he considers fixworthy to himself anyway ;)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping ping ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna: pong
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: earlier when I tried todays live neither konqueror nor amarok did recommend installation of restrited stuff
<apachelogger> is knh broken or are the patches?
<JontheEchidna> works for me (tm) http://imagebin.ca/view/6I6dJ1.html
<apachelogger> maybe something in the live env is broken
<apachelogger> I also noticed that kwalletd was not found
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: is there a particular reason the desktop switch OSD is not on by default?
<mgraesslin> some people don't like it
<genii> Heh, http://www.kernel.org guys have an April 1 sense of humour
<lex79> seems I fixed this bug 528907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528907 in hal "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528907
<lex79> I'm awesome apachelogger, I'm in front of the mirror
<apachelogger> dont be ludicrous
<lex79> :D
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: how can one not like it? :D
<mgraesslin> there were in fact quite some complaints by users who didn't know that they had that option enabled and when you enabled it in Kubuntu ;-)
<mgraesslin> I even added an option to not show the arrows due to the complaints
<apachelogger> we had that enabled in kubuntu?
 * apachelogger just ignores complaints usually :P
<ScottK> genii: Look at the backscroll in #ubuntu-devel re: kernel.org
<genii> ScottK: Heh, yeah
<mgraesslin> it's one of the two changes to kwin default setting I am aware of and I use the same settings for both
<apachelogger> hmhm
 * apachelogger needs to look into this
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you happen to know how the livecd stuff works?
<apachelogger> ubiquity-casper is for post-installations tuff and casper itself for live session setup?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not really.  I've forgotten almost everything I had to learn to get netbook set up.
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> I think shtylman or Riddell would be the best to ask.
<apachelogger> PING
<shtylman> pong
<apachelogger> shtylman: <apachelogger> ubiquity-casper is for post-installations tuff and casper itself for live session setup?
<lex79> uhm, now I can mount but not umount, need working again
<shtylman> apachelogger: :( don't have a clue... I don't usually deal with the backend stuff
<apachelogger> i.e. where would one report a bug with the livecd setup itself
 * apachelogger noetes that ubuntu wiki is not much help ^^
<shtylman> what do you mean livecd setup itself?
<shtylman> iirc casper is what you want
<shtylman> but of you are unsure... ask of #ubuntu-installer
<shtylman> the guys there should know
<rgreening> nixternal, Riddell: the kubuntu branding logo in kickoff is WAY!!!! to big. It need to be much smaller IMO. Stands out way too much. It should be similar in size to what we had before, otherwise it looks like a swollen thumb
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> or we switch the kde icon of kickoff :P
<apachelogger> then it could make for some massive branding
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ive just build the package for koffice 2.2 beta 1
<_Groo_> it was a lot of work :P
<_Groo_> now...
<_Groo_> how can i use lintian to check the root dir and tell me if i missed any files?
<lex79> kubuntu branding logo should points to kubuntu.org instead of kde.org
<ScottK> _Groo_: No, you need list-missing for that
<_Groo_> hi ScottK
<_Groo_> well how should i do? ill upload it to rev and my ppa tomorrow for review... you ppl could upstream it to debian too
<_Groo_> they didnt do it already AFAIK
<apachelogger> if everyone could please mark the affects me too on bug 290351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290351 in casper "Kubuntu live CD's K menu incongrously titled "User ubuntu on ubuntu"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290351
<_Groo_> ScottK: how should i use list-missing?
<apachelogger> sigh
<apachelogger> bzr--
<ScottK> _Groo_: Depends on if you're using cdbs or debhelper.  First I'd try make -f debian/rules list-missing.
<ScottK> If that doesn't work, look at apachelogger's pbuilder hooks to see how they do it.
<_Groo_> ScottK: im using include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<apachelogger> you need cdbs for list-missing and use it's utils.mk
 * apachelogger meant to port that somewhere else
<apachelogger> onto the todo!
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> my system lags
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> no clue why
<_Groo_> ScottK: and using debuild -us -uc -nc
<Tm_T> apachelogger: clue of glue
<_Groo_> ScottK: also i add to use a DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_krita := -- --ignore-missing-info
<_Groo_> ScottK: becasue the stupid "cant find a deb for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1" is still there :P and it would break krita packaging
<ScottK> I don't recall and I'm tied up with something else right now.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: already marked the affects me too on bug 290351 ? ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290351 in casper "Kubuntu live CD's K menu incongrously titled "User ubuntu on ubuntu"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290351
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I would be lying then?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: no one needs to know
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you are not installing kubuntu?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I don't have hardware to test with
<lex79> bug 553530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553530 in kdebase-workspace "kubuntu branding logo in kickoff should points to www.kubuntu.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553530
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you sure have installed kubuntu at some point ;)
<lex79> if someone agree with that ^ I can do it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: from kubuntu live cd? yes, some years ago...
<apachelogger> lex79: I am tired of bugs reoccuring because of crap
<apachelogger> dunno what crap though
<apachelogger> crappy merge probably
<apachelogger> <3 a good crappy merge
<Tm_T> haha
<apachelogger> Tm_T: then you at least were affected
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is share/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/kubuntu-feisty-plain.svg.gz in kds good for?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: oh, you are right!
<Tm_T> apachelogger: memoraphilia
<Tm_T> or what it was
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you guys help me upstream the koffice 2.2 packages then?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i just need a little help with missing files (if any), and finish the kexi packaging
<apachelogger> if only i was not pissed 24/7 because of some random crappyness
<apachelogger> _Groo_: install cdbs
<apachelogger> _Groo_: make -f /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/utils.mk list-missing
<apachelogger> lex79: I have no idea how that was fixed last time, but I am pretty sure in karmic it was opening kubuntu.org
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it wont compile right? only analize what i have, correct?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: aight
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i used dh_install --list-missing
<lex79> maybe someone here has karmic...and can try
<_Groo_> apachelogger: same thing?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> list-missing is superior for various reasons
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have a karmic install around?
<lex79> make a patch for kickoff is not a problem
<apachelogger> lex79: maybe it was a patch against the default desktop file
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> indeed I find that very possible
<_Groo_> apachelogger: running it now :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you click the kubuntu|kde image in kickoff, does it open kubuntu.org or kde.org?
<lex79> apachelogger: possible? what? a patch for kickoff or for desktop file?
<apachelogger> the desktop file
<ScottK> Just a moment, i have to switch to the new fangled one first.
<apachelogger> if we patched kickoff that would have made custom branding impossible
<apachelogger> which is something I wanted to avoid IIRC
<_Groo_> apachelogger: another question, since koffice is biiiiiiiig can i make debuild only regenerate some packages, like kexi?
<ScottK> apachelogger: kde.org
<apachelogger> _Groo_: technically yes, practically I havent done this in 3000 years
<apachelogger> _Groo_: make -f debian/rules kexi maybe *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: with default theme?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: would be like, debuild binary krita (for ex?) or something more complex?
<apachelogger> ScottK: plasma theme that is
<apachelogger> _Groo_: defenitely not debuild
<ScottK> Unless I changed it accidentally, yes.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: wouldnt that recompile the source?
<apachelogger> youd need to get dirty with make -f debian/rules for sure
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: argh i always used debuild :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you dont need that?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: nope, i just need to regenerate the package..
<apachelogger> well, technically it will only recompile what needs to be recompiled ;)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: youll just need to remove some "marker files" in debian/ then
<_Groo_> apachelogger:  i usually change the install files and do a debuild -us -uc -nc so it wont compile
<apachelogger> kexi.debhelper and the like
<apachelogger> then you can run dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<apachelogger> and that should regenerate the package
<apachelogger> ScottK: k, thx
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hmm ok
<_Groo_> apachelogger: gonna try that, thanks
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, gonna cleanup the koffice and send to revu tomorrow... ill let you know in here
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if all is a-ok, that package could go upstream to debian?
<apachelogger> to debian? highly doubtable
<apachelogger> I dont think they even ship koffice yet
<apachelogger> koffice 2 that is
<apachelogger> also, you dont need to poke me about reviewing it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: unstable has 2.1.x i believe
 * apachelogger is on a netbook and surely wont review ko
<apachelogger> my head might explode
<_Groo_> apachelogger: jontheechidna then?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> _Groo_: or nixternal
<apachelogger> he did the last ko packaging IIRC
<_Groo_> apachelogger: k, ill hunt hem down
<_Groo_> him
<_Groo_> nixternal: ping?
<apachelogger> lex79: and i swear to god, that crap was working last I tested in karimc -.-
<apachelogger> curel world that is
<lex79> iirc it's not working since karmic, but I can wrong
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ah ah
<lex79> *work
<apachelogger> ahahahahhhhhhh
<apachelogger> I REMEMBER
<apachelogger> a bit
<apachelogger> there was a setting I think
<apachelogger> of course I cant remember where ^^
<lex79> apachelogger: in kubuntu-default-settings iirc, yes
<lex79> apachelogger: look at kdebase-workspace/plasma/desktop/applets/kickoff/ui/brandingbutton.cpp
<apachelogger> still downloading ^^
<lex79> I can change kde.org to kubuntu.org, it's simple :)
<apachelogger> NO!
<lex79> uff
<apachelogger> patches are bad
<apachelogger> and evil
<apachelogger> and stupid
<apachelogger> and ugly
 * apachelogger did neglect his obligation in teaching the light it seems
<Tm_T> woohoo kdebase-workspace soon built!
<apachelogger> still downloading
<apachelogger> ...
<Tm_T> <3<3<3<3 https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ross
<apachelogger> if kdebase-workspace was any bigger one wouldnt have to bother downloading, because by the time it finsished a new version is out
<Tm_T> hahaha I love kde commit messages: "changed: code readability (to better)"
<_Groo_> guys, koffice 2.2 beta 1 brings freoffice with it, isnt it the maemo thing? should i include it in the kword package, create a new package or what?
<_Groo_> argh will have to use quilt too... some .desktop files have ugly multiple lines :P koffice is a bitch to do :P
<apachelogger> lex79: so
<apachelogger> lex79: we have the following options
<apachelogger> a) patch the url
<apachelogger> b) set the homepage via metadata.desktop override in kds
<apachelogger> c) patch air's metadata.desktop to set the homepage
<apachelogger> lex79: looking at it from a consistency POV we should indeed go with a)
<lex79> apachelogger: in kdebase-workspace?
<apachelogger> otherwise 3rd party themes without homepage set appropriately will still go to kde.org
<apachelogger> lex79: yes
<apachelogger> and considering kdeplasma-addons ships themes
<apachelogger> we probably should go for the patch
<lex79> so we should do what I said before? ^^
<lex79> ok for me
<apachelogger> lex79: yes
<lex79> I can do
<apachelogger> lex79: indeed I think I did that before
<apachelogger> for the very same reasons
<apachelogger> which means screwed up merge indeed
 * apachelogger looks for proof
<lex79> I have to finish the mount/umount crap before
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> lex79: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/75/debian/patches/kubuntu_12_kubuntu_homepage.diff
<apachelogger> I knew it!
<apachelogger> look at how superior that patch works around the problem
<apachelogger> if kubunhtu-default-settings you get a kubuntu.org branded url
<apachelogger> otherwise a kde.org branded one
 * apachelogger is so awesome and good looking it is unbelivable
<apachelogger> lex79: please just reuse that patch
<lex79> apachelogger: awesome, ok
 * apachelogger checks where it went
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/81
<apachelogger> jr broke it
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> and indeed it happened in a merge
<apachelogger> lex79: btw, did you already mark bug 290351 as affecting you? :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290351 in casper "live session user and host should be called kubuntu on kubuntu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290351
<lex79> apachelogger: yeah :)
<apachelogger> lex79++
<apachelogger> good boy ^^
 * apachelogger takes the kickoff link off his todo
<apachelogger> ScottK: where would I report that plymouth->kdm transition issue and who would be best to fix that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Against kdebase-workspace and tseliot is your man.
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> omg, bed time is approaching
 * apachelogger says good night and sends kisses to all you nice people
<lex79> apachelogger: good nigh
<lex79> +t
<lex79> ScottK: can you change kdebase -> kde4libs in bug 528907 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528907 in hal "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528907
<lex79> thanks
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> Done
<Riddell> debfx: yo, brightness patch to kdebase-workspace works nice
<Riddell> debfx: although I see we already have a patch, does our current patch actually do anything?
<Riddell> lex79: hi
<lex79> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> so there's a patch for kickoff link I should restore?
<Riddell> and you fixed the hal issue?
<lex79> Riddell: yes for hal issue, and I can restore the patch for kickoff
<lex79> or if you want go ahead for kickoff, do it :)
<lex79> Riddell: the patch is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/annotate/75/debian/patches/kubuntu_12_kubuntu_homepage.diff
<Riddell> hmm, my bzr foo is failing me
<Riddell> how do I restore it?
<vorian> can
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> sorry, can't you just wget it?
<Riddell> I can but that seems inelegant
<lex79> Riddell: I think you have also change the patch a bit...
<lex79> branding.svg -> branding.svgz
<Riddell> bzr revert -r 75 debian/patches/kubuntu_12_kubuntu_homepage.diff
<Riddell> that's the one
<vorian> most of bzr is :P
<Riddell> lex79: I think it's worth getting that hal fix into beta so I'll upload that
<Riddell> homepage link can wait until after
<lex79> agree
<Riddell> lex79: kde4libs accepted, thanks for the hard work on that one line patch :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Freeze, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 only 10 left, squish them quick or they'll be gone!
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have a commit to k-d-s which looks like it should solve bug 526488 but doesn't mention that bug in the changelog and the bug says it's not solved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526488 in kubuntu-default-settings "plasmoids overlap on startup" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526488
<Riddell> what's the commit for if not for that bug?
<promulo> Riddel: ping
<Riddell> promulo: hi
<Riddell> promulo: you had a wiki for me to look at?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-02
<Riddell> promulo: "I work at Embedded Systems and Pervasive Computing Lab" but you're also a student?
<Riddell> promulo: and you're doing a masters course over the summer too?
<Riddell> promulo: I think "Zeroconf integration" can be done as part of phase 2.1, it's very easy to advertise stuff with avahi, just run the command line if nothing else
<Riddell> promulo: looks good otherwise
<neversfelde> mhh, we probably patched away amarok's last.fm icons
<Riddell> we did?
<Riddell> I still see them
<Riddell> maybe they won't show on Gnome but I don't think Gnome does menu icons anyway
<neversfelde> Riddell: They are away here, after last update. Same problem for kopete
<neversfelde> Riddell: this is a fresh lucid installation
 * Riddell updates
<neversfelde> for kopete this problem exists longer, I did not have the time to check if there is a bug report
<Riddell> still there for me
<Riddell> in new amarok version
<Riddell> also has icon overlay too
<Riddell> oh wait, "love" icon gone now
<Riddell> spooky
<genii> Hm
<Riddell> probably agateau is away for easter, could you report a bug and e-mail him?
<neversfelde> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/lc6Ng96.html
<neversfelde> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/love-amarok.png  I think it's because it's in there rather than in the global icons directory
<Riddell> easily fixed
<lex79> Riddell: ehehe that bug took me so long time to figure out and one second to fix
<lex79> :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: CMakeLists.txt explicitly refers to libinfinity-0.3 . Should I patch to -0.4 or should we drop libqinfinity/kobby from lucid?
<genii> I'm reminded of the printing-press repairman. Comes in, looks around for 8-10 hours. Takes a little mallet inside of the printing press, taps 2-3 times and fixes everything. Hearst says "why should I pay you $20,000 ? I could tap something with a hammer"  repairman says: "Yes, but would you know where to tap it?"
<neversfelde> is it planned to have a big logo like this in kickoff? If so, it is not a good idea :)
<neversfelde> mhh, where is my screenshot
<neversfelde> http://imagebin.ca/view/kyg_se.html
<lex79> maybe it's too big :)
<neversfelde> definitely   :)
<lex79> Riddell, apachelogger: I updated kubuntu_12_kubuntu_homepage.diff in bzr, it works
<ryanakca> Hmmm... Anybody having a hard time connecting to Jabber servers with Kopete since the latest upgrade?
<ryanakca> (which may or may not have anything to do with it)
<neversfelde> ryanakca: no, everything is fine here
<ryanakca> neversfelde: *nod*
<maco> Riddell: there's not a freeze in effect right now is there?
<maco> Riddell: nevermind. oops.
<maco> Riddell: oh wait thats only for main! yay!
<Riddell> maco: are you uploading something?  it'll need an archive admin to accept it
<maco> Riddell: to universe, yeah. python-foolscap to fix a really nasty performance bug
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd contact upstream and ask them about 0.4 support
<promulo> Riddell: sorry, I'd to go out
<promulo> for "work" I mean the masters course itself =)
<nixternal> apachelogger: any idea what groo is doing with koffice? why is he uploading to revu when I uploaded 2 days ago 2.1.2?
<nixternal> oh well, back to work...later
<ScottK> Tm_T: kdeutils is the last 4.4.2 package for powerpc.  It's next up for a powerpc builder.
<Tm_T> ScottK: yay, let's see if other fixes are soon available too
<Riddell> nixternal: 2.2 beta is different from 2.1.2
<Riddell> except quintisan was also packaging it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I reopened that bug after the fix, so that it shows up in my assigned bugs list and I make sure to revisit the issue ^^
<apachelogger> lex79: cool, thanks
<apachelogger> bug 290351 for lucid+1 \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290351 in casper "live session user and host should be called kubuntu on kubuntu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290351
<apachelogger> mhh, quite some bugfixes too
 * apachelogger likies
<apachelogger> -i
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you update kde-l10n in the backports ppa too?
<ScottK> I was telling one of my daughters (the 16 year old) the story of Ubuntu moving the buttons to the left side.
<ScottK> She totally freaked out.  It took several repetitions of "You use Kubuntu, it's Ubuntu being changed, don't worry" to calm her down.
<ScottK> It's not just geeks that are annoyed.
<apachelogger> we should have moved the buttons to the left for april 1 :P
 * apachelogger totally didnt know we are that close to april until yesterday morning ^^
<ScottK> Would have been a great idea.
<ScottK> Off to bed with me.  Good night.
<apachelogger> nini ScottK
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger thinks dr konqi should also be used to report bugs via help->report bugs
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh I quite forgot about backports
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool, let me try the script enhancements :)
<apachelogger> hm, that might not be as smooth as with source format 3
<apachelogger> well, lets see
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: all I had to do is add a new changelog entry, then
<apachelogger> debian/build-l10n.sh ca@valencia en_GB pt_BR zh_CN zh_TW
<apachelogger> and debian/upload-l10n.sh
<apachelogger> done
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> with source format 3 it would work ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: can I upload pkg-kde-tools so that it gets left in queue until after freeze?
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> oh great, now plasma hates me -.-
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> one cant configure which widgets are embedded in the systray if the panel is locked
 * apachelogger finds that a bit confusing
<nixternal> holy shite, today was nothing but work...all work and no play today
<nixternal> just realized it was 02:10...
 * nixternal beds
 * apachelogger leaves a cookie on nixternal's desk
 * apachelogger just found out that when widgets are locked you cant remove them via the scripting api
<apachelogger> adding however works
<apachelogger> Riddell: new update to kds making updates work when widgets are locked + migrating indicatordisplay to message-indicator
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, shouldn't bug 538512 be prevented by freetype?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538512 in kubuntu-default-settings "Preconfigure font rendering settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538512
<apachelogger> i.e. the diffrerence between kde and gnome
<apparle> I have installed kdenetwork-dbg package, and I want to see the debugging messages of kopete. But when I start the kopete in konsole, I don't get any error, but I cannot login either
<apachelogger> you dont neeed kdenetwork-dbg to get debugging messages
<apachelogger> -dbg is only good if you have a crash and want to backtrace the crash
<apachelogger> to turn on debugging just start kdebugdialog and select everything
<apachelogger> then start kopete form a terminal
<apparle> apachelogger: alright thanks
<apparle> apachelogger: and If I want to see the various internals of a driver (xserver-xorg-video-ati)
<apachelogger> the what?
<apparle> apachelogger: I mean any debugging messages it may be generating, other than that in Xorg.0.log
<apparle> apachelogger: are ther any such messages?
<apachelogger> there are no others
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> I wouldnt know
<apachelogger> apparle: X is in #ubuntu-x
<apparle> apachelogger: so if I would like to debug a driver, you have any suggestion
<apachelogger> no, #ubuntu-x might
<apachelogger> we do kubuntu in here
<apparle> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: bug 553862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553862 in kdeadmin "First access to system-config-printer-kde kcm shows server setup" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553862
<apachelogger> sebas: do you happen to know whether the effects settings in the style kcm get detected on-the-fly or are they hardcoded to gpu-- && cpu++?
 * apachelogger finds it a bit weird that it claims his atom is a fast cpu ^^
<jussi01> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336
<jussi01> Maverick Meerkat
<ghostcube_maemo> o/
<manchicken> Howdy.
<Tm_T> hi manchicken (:
<manchicken> Long time no see :)
<Tm_T> indeed, been wondering what happened to you
<manchicken> These "toddler" things are time-consuming.
<Riddell> get them coding, that's the answer
<manchicken> Hah!
<Tm_T> toddler?
<manchicken> He wouldn't mind it, that's for sure :)
<manchicken> Yeah, you don't remember?
<Tm_T> I don't know what that word means
<manchicken> My wife tested positive for children during UDS-Sevilla in May of 2007.
<manchicken> Toddler, a rather small child.
<Tm_T> I see, congrats
<Riddell> baby who's starting to walk/crawl
<manchicken> This one's starting to use computers.
<Tm_T> manchicken: we have a 1 year 4 months old daughter here (:
<manchicken> And pinching iPhones...
<manchicken> Very nice :)
<Tm_T> and she already learnt to use keyb and mouse
<Tm_T> ...unfortunately
<manchicken> My boy just grabs anything with buttons and starts pushing.
<Tm_T> aye
<manchicken> Doesn't matter what it is.
<manchicken> I've also been playing with a lot of non-Kubuntu-related techs.
<Tm_T> I have noticed the same
<manchicken> I've been on the OS X happy path for a little over a year now... which is nice since I haven't had much time, and since my current employer is very Mac-friendly.
<manchicken> It's not the same though... I often miss writing software under the direction of Scotsmen and Frenchmen.
<manchicken> Though I often wonder if my new-found love for Objective-C would fare well in the Kubuntu world.
<manchicken> I'm fetching 10.04 as we speak, to be installed in boot-camp on this spectacular new 500GB hard drive I picked up two weeks ago.
<manchicken> I know there's GNUStep... but it's just so ugly.
<manchicken> Étoile looks better, but it's still pretty ugly.
<manchicken> Riddell: What sort of stuff have you guys been talking about for the next go-round?
<manchicken> Sucks... they're going to make me burn the ISO to disc to install it...
<Riddell> manchicken: we haven't started looking at Maverick yet
<manchicken> Oooh, you all have named this one after Sarah Palin have you?
<manchicken> heh
<jussi01> manchicken: you cant use the usb creator?
<manchicken> Most Americans I believe are weary of that word :)
<manchicken> jussi01: I'm trying to install it onto bootcamp. I think the bootcamp assistant wants a disc.
<jussi01> manchicken: oh bleh.
<debfx> Riddell: the current brightness patch doesn't do anything anymore as the hal property brightness_in_hardware is set to true by default in lucid
<Tonio_> I'm giving up on the qt cursor thing.... too hard :'(
<debfx> Riddell: the old patch checked that property as a workaround because some laptops (mainly the MSI Wind, which is fixed in Lucid) send brightness key events on every change
<Riddell> debfx: I see
<Riddell> debfx: I think we should get your patch upstream before patching our packages
<Riddell> since it's partly agateau's code I wonder if he'd be able to help with that
<manchicken> Dookie... I nabbed the wrong image.
<debfx> before the patch can go upstream the osdwidget class needs to be put in a place where both kmix and the battery applet can use it
<Tonio_> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/davidben-qt/commit/7e46ddb8e12a18f5ceb723a4b5d9487ca53a0e45?diffmode=sidebyside
<Tonio_> HU ??????????? seems that's the fix
<Tonio_> strange it's not in the stable branch yet, but that seems to do exactly what I wanted to.... Testing
<manchicken> Sad, nobody's seeding the beta1 torrent right now...
<Riddell> beta 1 is old news, everyone is waiting for beta 2
<manchicken> I'm just trying to get something I can throw into boot camp that isn't going to take another two hours to update.
<manchicken> That said, it's still probably futile.
<manchicken> I'll probably do that anyway :)
 * Riddell away for weekend
<manchicken> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23489/ <-- I wonder if solution #1 on this idea is even possible. I suppose we'd need to first be able to cross-compile to the A4.
<manchicken> I guess there'd then have to be some sort of hardware driver for the multi-touch interface. That'd be neat if it could be pulled off though.
<apparle> I am trying to solve the problem of kopete and gtalk.  I am gettting this error when running Kopete from konsole "Unknown signature value:  795 "
<apparle> It is followed by "kopete(3652)/kopete (jabber - raw protocol) JabberAccount::slotClientDebugMessage: "Client stream error.""
<manchicken> Sounds like a TLS issue, no?
<manchicken> gtalk does use TLS, no?
<apparle> manchicken: I am not sure, but it does use some encryption
<manchicken> I'm pretty sure it's using TLS.
<agateau> Riddell: not sure I understand what you mean
<agateau> Riddell: I didn't work on powermanager
<manchicken> apparle: Do you have qca-tls installed?
<apparle> manchicken: I'll check
<manchicken> I would think it's a default install, but it has been a while.
<apparle> manchicken: no
<manchicken> I do believe you'll need qca-tls, but then again, as I said before, it has been a while.
<manchicken> apparle: What's your kopete version?
<apparle> 4.4.2
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sent. I'm going skiing with the family, I'll be back Sunday night. Sorry for the delay.
<apparle> I am running 10.04 beta1
<apparle> manchicken: I installed qca-tls but I am getting the same error
<manchicken> Did you restart kopete?
<apparle> manchicken: :D yes
<manchicken> Just checking :)
<manchicken> I'm throwing 10.04 on bootcamp, I'll be in it shortly.
<manchicken> I can see if I can replicate. I'll also check LP for a bug.
<apparle> manchicken: I am getting this error for specific condidtions
<manchicken> Which conditions?
<manchicken> It doesn't appear as though this exists in LP.
<apparle> manchicken: I am using "talk.google.com" host and "443" port
<manchicken> That's what I would expect.
<manchicken> 443 is the SSL/TLS port, talk.google.com is the host for gtalk.
<apparle> manchicken: normal ports are blocked by college firewall
<apparle> manchicken: what's a bootcamp
<manchicken> bootcamp is the utility in Mac OS X for booting into multiple operating systems.
<apparle> manchicken: normally its gmail.com and 5222/5223 so I told you
<manchicken> Interesting.
<apparle> manchicken: by default its like that
<apparle> and I have to override the default host/port for the one I mentioned above
<manchicken> According to google 443 is also an acceptable port for that, so I would doubt there'd be any issue.
<manchicken> Yeah, but I doubt the port number would make that difference, I'll have to test that once I'm up and running.
<manchicken> Especially since Google says 443 is a supported port number.
<manchicken> I'm going to be booting into the installer now... hopefully I didn't screw up and download the wrong image again :)
<apparle> manchicken: my friend has a non- firewalled internet and for him the default setup (gmail.com 5222) works fine
<Tm_T> hmm, I think I'll upgrade my Intrepid to Lucid ...
<Tm_T> and then cry
<apparle> Tm_T: why
<Tm_T> I'm afraid that current Maemo SDK won't work in Intrepid properly
<Tm_T> and I'm also afraid that due to scale of the operation, my hardware fails totally during the upgrade
<apparle> Tm_T: if I am making a software in Qt, what care should I take so that the code will be portable to maemo very easily
<amichair> is there any supported upgrade path to lucid other than from karmic?
<Tm_T> amichair: and Hardy, no
<Tm_T> those two only
<amichair> I heard rumors Hardy isn't either, because it's not an official LTS or something
<amichair> but if it is, that's great
<Tm_T> amichair: ah, that might be true, I'm not in top of this matter
<Quintasan> hnhg
<amichair> but a series of sequential updates (+1 each time) should always work, right?
<Tm_T> should
<amichair> hehe
<amichair> famous last words :-)
<ScottK> Hardy -> Lucid is not officially supported for Kubuntu, but because it is for Ubuntu, we care about fixing bugs with it.
<manchicken> Stupid broadcom card..
<apparle> manchicken: so did you bootcamp?
<manchicken> Yeah, trying to get it running without wires.
<manchicken> Not playing nice with the broadcom.
<amichair> ScottK: what does the difference translate into? "we'll fixe'm as we find'em" vs. "we'll test it before release"?
<ScottK> amichair: Yes, plus if we find something late it's not an RC issue.
<amichair> ScottK: what's an RC issue? release blocker?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Release Critical
<amichair> ScottK: oh, got mixed up with Release Candidate :-)
<ScottK> Easy enough
<ghostcube_maemo> hi peoples
<amichair> so that's good enough for me. I'll just wait a while for such issues to be ironed out and then go for it and hope for the best.
<Tm_T> do you like to get logs and reports out of my Intrepid -> Lucid upgrade?
<ScottK> If it doesn't work, yes.
<Tm_T> roger
<manchicken> Doesn't «hardware drivers» support broadcom?
<ScottK> It does, at least for some broadcom
<amichair> ScottK: you know, there aren't many people who capitalize every chat message. I respect that.
<manchicken> I'm running on a unibody mbp, it's not showing any drivers at all...
<manchicken> I expected some for the nvidia as well as the broadcom.
<Tm_T> amichair: I would, but I find chat messages being something more of a flow of text, not actual "writing"
<amichair> Tm_T: true, that's why I sometimes do and sometimes don't too.
<ScottK> amichair: With a few exceptions when texting my teenagers, I capitalize text messsages on my phone too.
<manchicken> As do I.
<amichair> But then, I'm beginning some RSI symptoms, so trying to go easy on the shift key. At least it makes for a good excuse ;-)
 * ScottK just uses rsibreak
<manchicken> Except that I don't have any teenagers... I only have the two-year-old who sends incoherent gibberish text messages.
<amichair> ScottK: is that a take-a-break reminder? or something more clever?
<ScottK> The former, although it can get pretty aggressive about enforcement.
<amichair> manchicken: at what age do kids get a phone nowadays?
<Tm_T> like, throw you out of the office
<amichair> ScottK: interesting, like locking u out for a while?
<manchicken> amichair: They're born with a two-year contract.
<ScottK> amichair: Yes, but you can override it.
<amichair> manchicken: lol... sad but true :-)
<ScottK> manchicken: Enjoy the kid now.  Teenagers are "fun".
<manchicken> ScottK: I sure was. heh
<amichair> ScottK: trying out rsibreak, thanks for the tip!
<ScottK> "There are two options, you can live at home and follow the house rules or you can move out.  You are trying to create a third option where you stay here, but don't have to follow the rules.  That is not going to happen."
<ScottK> manchicken: ^^^ recent actual conversation at our house.
<amichair> interestingly, the first RSI symptom I ever got was after fixing a software-properties bug which caused it to crash inconsistently after a bunch of mouse clicks (select/deselect entries). At least the bug got fixed...
<manchicken> Ah, I remember those conversations with my parents when I was in highschool.
<amichair> ScottK: I can't quite put my finger on it, but sounds like you're teaching them to be good programmers somehow...
<ScottK> Maybe.
<amichair> good for them :-)
<amichair> Wow, helluva welcome screen rsibreak has!
<amichair> now that's usability in linux...
<manchicken> Okay, I don't have the patience for that.
<manchicken> Now I remember why I used to have that System76 box.
<ScottK> nixternal: Would you please look at bug 540177?  The upstart job for kdm needs a bit more tweaking.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540177 in kdebase-workspace "KDM needs plymouth transition patch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540177
<apparle> What's the meaning of "Unknown signature value:  795 " when I run Kopete in Konsole
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I wonder how did I manage to get a memory exception
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<larsivi_> bug 553979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553979 in yakuake "Pulling down yakuake cause system hang with graphic glitch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553979
<larsivi_> bug 553994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553994 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "knetworkmanager doesn't connect with networkmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553994
<larsivi_> Riddell: didn't you see this last one?
<Daviey> apachelogger: I hear there are some issues with kubuntu & mysql.. Would you be able to raise a thread on ubuntu-devel-discuss@ ML - as a fix could be related to many different projects.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you around for the release meeting?
<apparle> Can some one confirm this for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/554010 Just reproduce the settings and see if you get the same error
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554010 in kopete "Unable to connect to GTalk on port 443" [Undecided,New]
<freinhard> apparle: i'll give it a try
<freinhard> apparle: which version are you using atm?
<apparle> freinhard: 10.04 will all updates
<apparle> freinhard: this bug is there since intrepid
<apparle> freinhard: I'll be back in 20-30 minutes.. going for dinner
<freinhard> apparle: works for me
<freinhard> apparle: all checkboxes checked on the connection tab, host talk.google.com, port 443 => works
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, that notificationhelper missing from live session because casper clears out the kded modules to a bare minimum
<apachelogger> to free up as much mem as possible I presume
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> any way to blacklist that one from being cleared?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just needs to be removed from casper
<apachelogger> not sure if that is worth it though ^^
<JontheEchidna> Eww, apport took a huge dump of nepomukservicestub crashes all over kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> Daviey: the only issue was that some files went from mysel-server-5.1 to -server-core-5.1, which is a dependency of server anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we sue apport?
<Daviey> apachelogger: oh, so there is no issue now?
<apachelogger> Daviey: nope, all sorted out in ubuntu11 already
<ScottK> apachelogger: Up for doing some upstartification?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: my theory is that since dr. konqi can't pick up those crashes (the service stubs are not KApplications) upstream doesn't know the extent of crashiness that nepomukservicestub has
<apachelogger> well, other than mysql being on gigantic PITA :P
<ScottK> KDM upstart script needs a bit more work.
<Daviey> apachelogger: i hear ya :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: last i worked with upstart was like 2 years ago :P
<ScottK> OK.
 * apachelogger had an upstarted system way before everyone else :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: upstream should make the stubs kapps then?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: or implement own magic... or QA their software :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KApps would make nepomuk ram usage even more pretendous
<apachelogger> how so?
<apachelogger> a plain kapp cant require that much
<apachelogger> + most of it is shared anyway
<JontheEchidna> oh right, I'm thinking python
<apachelogger> ewww :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 553499 .. .how does the not-workingness exhibit?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553499 in kdebase-workspace "date and time kcm offers autosync of time?" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553499
<apachelogger> any idea how that would work anyway?
<apachelogger> ...is it broken upstream?
<JontheEchidna> tick the "set date and time automatically" checkbox, hit apply, give your password -> fail dialog
<JontheEchidna> broken upstream
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> sweet
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/3RZlCc.html
<JontheEchidna> instafail
<apachelogger> better than silentfail I guess
<JontheEchidna> funny thing is, I can ping pool.ntp.org
<freinhard> wow, there's an error message, outstanding!
<apachelogger> yeah probably the probing code is broken
<apachelogger> or whatever it uses
<apachelogger> also, I'd like to raise serious doubt about our accessibility
<freinhard> doesn't work for me either
<apachelogger> + the tools are crap and shouldnt be deployed IMHO
<apachelogger> kmag for example is an abomination
<JontheEchidna> kmag's icon is an abomination
<JontheEchidna> + we have the zoom plugin in kwin
<apachelogger> worse than python, javascript and plasma-netbook all at once
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I know some people with visual impairment and they all use desktop zoom
<apachelogger> kmag is rather useless anyway since it was super laggy last I checked
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have some new minions around?
<JontheEchidna> not really
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> what component sets the the ~/Desktop icon?
<apachelogger> those dbusmenu bugs are creepy!
<apachelogger> where did the policykit kcm go?
<apachelogger> who is up for a bug hunt?
<apachelogger> is there anything planed on coordinated bug hunts together with upstream?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: never got ported to polkit-1
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that name is silly anyway ;)
<JontheEchidna> there's a port in trunk though
<apachelogger> policykit was much superior
<apachelogger> I propose that apachelogger writes a billion specs for maverick that someone else must implement :P
 * vorian will be helping wrt maverick if that's ok
<ScottK> It is.
<vorian> excellent
<apparle> freinhard: so can you help me out getting it to work
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ping ping ping ping ping
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
<apachelogger> no one around :(
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes?
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger hugs Tm_T :)
 * Tm_T hides
<apachelogger> Tm_T: do you happen to know whether there is a particular reason kopete doesnt come with show-user-pics-by-default turned on by default?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: there shouldn't be any reason for that
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190086
<ubottu> KDE bug 190086 in general "Please turn on "Use contact photos when available" by default" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> cause it looks like quite the crap without pics
<apachelogger> especially with large lists
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> "not every service provider support pics" could be an excuse, but bad one for that
<apparle> freinhard: are you there
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'll look that closer after I have gone thru backup&upgrade cycles, mind to make that my bug?
<Tm_T> (jussi.kekkonen  gmail
<Tm_T> )
 * apachelogger assigns
<Tm_T> danke
<apparle> Kopete supports proxy right?
<apachelogger> nixternal: can we haz testing feedback btw?
<Tm_T> apparle: yes, kde settings atleast
<apparle> Tm_T: Well, then I am totally at a dead end... just can't get kopete to work. freinhard says he set the same settings and it worked for him...
<Tm_T> apparle: what doesn't work?
<apparle> Tm_T: can't login to gtalk
<Tm_T> gives any error?
<ScottK> Anyone have anything for another kdebase-workspace upload?
<apparle> Tm_T: in the 10.04 beta... no error but it just stays offline
<Tm_T> apparle: weird
<itguru> Hey devs! How you doing, sorry to invade your room, but you guys kicked butt with KDE 4.4 - I gotta tell you something to make you feel good
<itguru> i run fedora, and just for kicks, i decided to check if yum could install all the dependencies of kde without screwing up gnome - spent weeks getting eye candy
<itguru> It worked and KDE installed clean, and I thought after a few days to give it a shot -- and it blew my mind
<itguru> after 2 minutes, all by devs asked my what i had installed, and where could they get it, now we all run a kde desktop
<apparle> Tm_T: When I run it through konsole I see many things out of while these two seem significant "Unknown signature value:  795" and "kopete(8436)/kopete (jabber - raw protocol) JabberAccount::slotClientDebugMessage: "Client stream error.""
<Tm_T> apparle: hmh, some error, unfortunately I don't know that
<apparle> Tm_T: I can connect if I use PSI or Pidgin
<itguru> those plasmoid widgets -- and the level of intergration, is a linux admins dream, thank you all :)
<Tm_T> Kdevelop 4.0 rc1 tagged
<freinhard> apparle: sry no idea how i can help you there. if it's a laptop, try some other network.
<apparle> freinhard: can you try one last thing.... plz onnect through a proxy
<apparle> freinhard: because I am behind an http proxy
<freinhard> aint got no proxy
<apachelogger> apparle: talk to you network administrator, that will be much a faster solution
<apachelogger> but from above error message it sounds to me as if the firewall does bad things to the SSL stream
<apachelogger> who knows what madness gets applied
<apachelogger> itguru: :)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: is kdevleop as good das qtcreator these days?
<apachelogger> because qtcreator is the love
<apparle> apachelogger: Tried that..... they don't even allow a simple IRC... and don't even pay attention to the students
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I use neither
<apparle> apachelogger: if psi and pidgin can... why can't kopete
<apparle> apachelogger: I also love qtcreator
<apachelogger> maybe psi and pidgin are unsecure :P
<apachelogger> clearly there is something wrong with the xmpp data kopete receives
<apachelogger> apparle: does the proxy require authentification?
 * apachelogger remembers that the MS firewall thingy is rather annoying in this regard
<apparle> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> then I really dont know
<apachelogger> defenitely not topicy in here anyway :P
<apachelogger> not that we are more on topic otherwise ^^
<apparle> apachelogger: I tried ubuntuforums, kubuntu, ubuntu+1, so I though I would ask here
<apachelogger> well, if the support people do not know help with that kind of problem, then we dont for sure
<apachelogger> apparle: last resort would be trying to get hold of the jabber plugin author
<apparle> apachelogger: where would I find him
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger isnt google :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I need minions
<apachelogger> ideally packaging minions
<apachelogger> hard working minions, with little self-esteem
<apachelogger> oh and they should be good uno players!
<apachelogger> someone pretty please get me at least 2 of those :S
<apparle> :D
<ScottK> Ah, a volunteer.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> apparle: welcome to the kubuntu minion program
<apachelogger> apparle: bug 553489 eagerly awaits your help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553489 in kbluetooth "kbluetooth adds pointless entry to menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553489
<apparle> apachelogger: I would seriously love to help... but I have never done any serious development
<apachelogger> stuff that needs doing: contact upstream developer and tell them about this pointlessness + master up a patch that set NoDisplay=true in the destkop file
<apachelogger> apparle: about time then ;)
<ScottK> apparle: apachelogger will teach you everything you need to know.
<apparle> No problem... minion ready to learn as long as the softwares required support proxy and work only on port 80 or 443
<apachelogger> apparle: for the first part of the solution (contact upstream developer) you really just need a browser and a mail client I would think
<apachelogger> maybe kbluetooth installed ;)
<apparle> apachelogger: yes I have it
<apachelogger> so first step would be to find out whom to contact
<apachelogger> usually you would find that in the about dialog of an application
<apachelogger> since kbluetooth should sit in your tray you might just want to check that
<apparle> mailto:tpatzig@suse.de and mailto:alex@eyeos.org
<larsivi_> bug 554080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554080 in kdebase-workspace "Plasma task bar crashes when selecting a task" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554080
<apachelogger> both then
<apachelogger> apparle: please write a mail to those two explaining the situation, referfing to the bug, and asking them to resolve this upstream
<apachelogger> i.e. add a NoDisplay=true to the desktop file
<apparle> alright
<apachelogger> as for that NoDisplay... it's behaviour is defined in the freedesktop.org desktop entry spec
<apachelogger> kubotu: google desktop entry spec
<kubotu> Results for desktop entry spec: 1. Desktop Entry Specification: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ | 2. Desktop Entry Specification: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html | 3. freedesktop.org - Specifications/desktop-entry-spec: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktop-entry-spec
<apachelogger> in that thingy the basic concept of desktop files is defined + a set of standard keys is defined
<apachelogger> such as NoDisplay
<apachelogger> larsivi_: you know that filing this kind of bug in launchpad will result in JontheEchidna or me closing it?
<larsivi_> apachelogger: nope - why?
<apachelogger> because it is an issue in upstream source, and we are not fixing upstream bugs due to lack of men power
<apachelogger> also see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<larsivi_> apachelogger: I may very well be wrong of course, but it appears to me that this started happening unrelated to a plasma-update
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> because the crash is not in plasma at all
<apachelogger> but in the kde pixmap caching code
<larsivi_> ok
<apachelogger> larsivi_: is  your partition maybe full?
<larsivi_> far from it
<apachelogger> larsivi_: also you could try chown -Rv $USER:$USER ~/.kde
<apachelogger> since the most recent call within the KDE stack seems to be in a function named writeData it is more than likely that the data could for whatever reason not be writte
<apachelogger> n
<larsivi_> I ran the chown - will note if I observe the crash again
<apachelogger> of chown doesnt work either you could try mv ~/.kde/cache-logos/kpc/ ~/
<apachelogger> that will move your current pixmap cache to your home
<apachelogger> so it should be recreated completely
<larsivi_> apachelogger: anyway - I'm curious about the policy to close bugs that are reported upstream - I thought the point of the nice linking functionality in launchpad was to have an easy way of seeing which bugs affect ubuntu, which you in no way can have if they're only reported upstream
<apachelogger> how is that interesting to us?
<ScottK> larsivi_: What we need then is people to do all the work of linking and upstreaming.
<apachelogger> for most of the bugs it is nothing but maintenance
<apachelogger> looking at it every once in a while, closing it once fixed, getting to know that they were fixed...
<larsivi_> ScottK: well, in this case I created the upstream bug, and then linked it
<apachelogger> the tracking in launchpad is just of no use
<ScottK> Right, but in general.
<ScottK> Now if it gets fixed, someone will have to remember to close the LP bug when the fix gets uploaded to Ubuntu
<larsivi_> ScottK: hmm, right - I thought it would be like someone being notified through LP when an upstream bug was closed such that the fix could be uploaded
<larsivi_> if that isn't the way things happens, then I can see that there is little use
<ScottK> Except for important bug fixes we normally wait until KDE releases an update
<apparle> apachelogger: so should I send them a new .desktop file or should I ask them to add NoDisplay=true
<apachelogger> apparle: a modified desktop file, if at all, or even better a diff to the existing one ;)
<apachelogger> apparle: up to you
<apachelogger> larsivi_: if we had 100 developers that might be a possible work flow ^^
<apachelogger> unfortunately we dont :)
<apachelogger> larsivi_: but if you are interested in become one...
<apparle> apachelogger: how to generate a diff.. just use the one in my menu, creat a new one and then use diff on them?
 * apachelogger is currently looking for people to annoy with all his almighty knowledge ;)
<apachelogger> apparle: yes, except you shouldnt use the one in your menu
<larsivi_> apachelogger, ScottK: ah well, I won't ever do such a thing again :) However, being a project owner elsewhere in open source land (admittedly a much much smaller project), I  do like such reports (although they're not really upstream bugs but more like compiler bugs affecting the project)
<apachelogger> apparle: that just made me think of something...
<Tm_T> apachelogger: a banana?
<apachelogger> no
<apparle> :D
<apachelogger> apparle: first lecture of the day ... how do i list package content
<apachelogger> answer: dpkg -L
<apachelogger> e.g. dpkg -L kbluetooth
<larsivi_> apachelogger: I ocassionally opens kde source, but I'm afraid I have to many things on my plate too :)
<apachelogger> apparle: that could be extended to dpkg -L kbluetooth | grep .desktop
<apachelogger> what do you see when you run that cmd?
<apparle> apachelogger: just the files with contain ".desktop" in them
<apparle> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> larsivi_: well, should you know someone who wants to feed of my superior intelligence and all ... ;)
<apachelogger> apparle: well, how many? :P
<apparle> apachelogger: one I think :P
<apachelogger> you think? :P
<apachelogger> what does the cmd spit out?
<larsivi_> apachelogger: haha, I have enough with my own :D
<apparle> apachelogger: two
<apachelogger> see :P
<apachelogger> and that doesnt make you wonder?
<lex79> omg bug 554011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554011 in kdemultimedia "ships with /exists directory in violation of FHS" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554011
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications/* are desktop files that build your menu and /usr/share/autostart/* those that get autostarted ... obviously
<apparle> apachelogger: It made me wonder for a moment
<apparle> apachelogger: ya I got that
<apparle> apachelogger: so I would be using the one in /usr/share/applications
<apachelogger> apparle: to answer your original question as to which one to create a diff with ... yes, the one in usr/share/applications
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> apparle: my report says that the problem is that kbluetooth is autostarted and thus the entry in the menu is ugly and stupid
<larsivi_> apachelogger: well, since you're a qtcreator fan, maybe you like this one then :P bug 554097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554097 in qtcreator "qtcreator appears to enter infinite loop at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554097
<apachelogger> apparle: so why would we want to hide it? there doesnt seem to be any use to the menu entry considering the auto start?
<larsivi_> apachelogger: here I asked a person working at qt berlin, and he suggested sending the bug to LP ;)
<apachelogger> if only danimo was around :S
<apachelogger> larsivi_: that sounds more like a bug in the config
<larsivi_> apachelogger: I apt-get install'ed it, then tried to start - I've never actually used it
<apachelogger> larsivi_: well, you should try with a new user
<apachelogger> because it worked here last I used the old stinky 1.3 build :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am glad to report that now my buttons from knh are all messed up
<apachelogger> always these plasma bugs :/
<apachelogger> larsivi_: starts just fine here :S
<larsivi_> bleh
<apparle> why is the krunner responding very slowly.. it takes 4-5 seconds to execute a command
<apparle> apachelogger: any specific parameters I should use for diff
<apachelogger> apparle: I like diff -urNad
<apachelogger> apparle: also, note my questions :P
<apparle> apachelogger: its useless so hide it
<apachelogger> apparle: so I suppose instead we should ask upstream to drop it
<apachelogger> apparle: or maybe add NotShowIn=kde ... so that it at least doesnt show in KDE's menu
<apachelogger> that is also a key defined in the desktop entry spec
<apparle> apachelogger: no the application is there, so we should not delete it. if it autostarts in gnome, then showing it in gnome is also not useful
<apachelogger> apparle: so one should find out if gnome does autostart it
<apachelogger> because I dont think gnome autostarts stuff from /usr/share/autostart/
<apparle> apachelogger: where does it autostart then? "/etc/xdg/autostart" google says this.. ? but I am not sure
<apachelogger> apparle: gnome autostarts from there, kde does too
<apachelogger> question is if gnome also autostarts if the file is in /usr/share/autostart
<Tm_T> doesn't IIRC
<apachelogger> in that case
<apachelogger> apparle: not show in kde
<apachelogger> i think it is also undesired to have it autostart in gnome
<apparle> apachelogger: then NoDisplay is better
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> then you can boot it altogether
<apachelogger> nodisplay is good for nothing but if you want to hide something
<apachelogger> and since kbluetooth does not autostart in gnome it makes perfect sense that it shows up in its menu
<apparle> apachelogger: then... notshowin=kde in the application .desktop and notshownin=gnome in autostart file
<apachelogger> apparle: according to Tm_T gnome does not autostart from /usr/share/autostart anyway
<apparle> apachelogger: so a simple notshowin=kde is enough
<apachelogger> aye
<lex79> what about this? bug 553462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553462 in kdenetwork "User can't share directory with kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553462
<lex79> they want kdenetwork-filesharing package installed by default
<lex79> btw it's a duplicate of another bug that I can't find in this moment
<ScottK> apachelogger: qbzr is fixed now thanks to Andrew Starr-Bochicchio (just accepted it)
<apparle> apachelogger: do the location of the files matter for a diff?
<larsivi_> apachelogger: apparently the qtcreator bug was a dup - I just had to wait a very long time before it starts, and then it continues to use a lot of CPU for a while (apparently)
<apachelogger> ScottK: cool
<apachelogger> apparle: no
<apachelogger> larsivi_: I am wondering why that is, it starts pretty quickly here
<apachelogger> and I am on a netbook ^^
<larsivi_> apachelogger: bug 459752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459752 in qtcreator "Qt Creator high CPU usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459752
<lex79> larsivi_: fabo was working on that for Debian iirc
<larsivi_> lex79: well, I'm happy it started at all - it took so long that I thought it wouldn't
<lex79> tw is an upstream bug
<lex79> *btw
<larsivi_> apachelogger: fwiw, it appears to be a first time thingy (or at least the second startup was fast)
<apparle> apachelogger: i sent the mail ... anything else
<Tm_T> ok, atleast dependency hell is there from intrepid to lucid
<lex79> JontheEchidna: have you seen this bug 553462? Can't we add kdenetwork-filesharing into CD? Or is it useless?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553462 in kdenetwork "User can't share directory with kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553462
<JontheEchidna> lex79: It had quite some quality issues last I checked.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^right?
<JontheEchidna> your intolerance for crappy s**t  means you'll probably know :P
<lex79> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! Moved into my new house!
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: yay! (:)
<DarkwingDuck> It's really nice to have my desktop back too
<DarkwingDuck> There we go... Timezones updated
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-03
<Tonio_> it's fixed hahaha ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the fix for QT
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I upload to kubuntu experimental ?
<Tonio_> I've been tracking this for a year (maybe 2...)
<Tm_T> what is QT ?
<lex79> Tm_T: Qt library, libqt4
<Tm_T> lex79: Qt != QT though (:
<lex79> :)
<Tm_T> most of the time QT is QuickTime but I assumed that's not what toni meant
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: zomg, akonadi started without complaint
<DarkwingDuck> Hmm, I'm having a dbus issue with akonadi again
<DarkwingDuck> How do I register Akonadi with dbus at startup?
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: Basically that means akonadi failed to start, with the fact that it failed to register with DBus being evidence to this failure
<verbalshadow> OT which did you think is better to use with gmail DIMAP or IMAP
<ScottK> Riddell, nixternal: Just accepted -workspace with the last KDE bits for Plymouth smooth transition (slangasek did the package).
<JontheEchidna> verbalshadow: if you're using KMail, I'd go with pop3 :P
<ScottK> At least on Karmic, dimap is working well for me (but not with gmail, don't use it)
<ScottK> Definitely between imap and dimap, use dimap with kmail.
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: any reason?
<verbalshadow> ScottK: good to here
<verbalshadow> hear
<JontheEchidna> KMail's IMAP support has never been... robust...
<ScottK> Well said.
<JontheEchidna> pop3 support in kmail has probably been around for a decade, and since it's all synchronous it inheritly has less chance of causing crashes
<JontheEchidna> but since imap is all a bunch of asynchronous calls to an imap server...
<verbalshadow> will the refactor make it better?
<JontheEchidna> hopefully
<JontheEchidna> though I am starting to lose faith in upstream KDEPIM
<verbalshadow> guess i should look at kmail's repo
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: ??
<JontheEchidna> Oh, there have been more decisions that I've not been too thrilled with.
<JontheEchidna> KAddressBook 4.4 makes everybody look bad, and there's rumor that KMail+Akonadi won't be ready for 4.5, even though it's been merged in to trunk
<verbalshadow> any place i should read up at?
<verbalshadow> KAddressBook is useless for me i can't even merge contacts :(
<nixternal> oi oi
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: I guess the question would be how to fix it
<JontheEchidna> Hrm, hard to tell without knowing exactly why it's not starting
<DarkwingDuck> What you need?
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: Here is the error log... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408421/
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: What happens if you run "akonadictl start" manually?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, actually, look at test 15
<JontheEchidna> a nice crash there
<JontheEchidna> Not sure how to fix that
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408424/
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, same crash. Probably want to file a bug on that. (bugs.kde.org for best results)
<DarkwingDuck> *grumbles
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, lex79: It was the worst combo of QA fail ever to be witnessed, spanning across 2 different programming languages!!!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, lex79: last I checked it was usable though
<apachelogger> "usable" being - had to install samba AND already knew how to use the horrible UI
<apachelogger> IIRC it was a bit of the slower kind but sharing and unsharing worked
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, DarkwingDuck: from what I have seen there 2 quite ugly akonadi startup bugs, I am not sure how to resolve ... one being that it cant register to dbus at times, second that it cant find any agents even though there are like a billion of them in akonadi's own error log
<apachelogger> oh, also, if nepomuk is not on for whatever reason, akonadi also whines
<apachelogger> not that I would know why it would do that, but oh well....
 * apachelogger went to bed at 23:00
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Sat Apr 03 09:13 CEST
<apachelogger> yet I am way too tired
<apachelogger> maybe I am getting old :(
<Mamarok> apachelogger: trying to catch up with me?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: on? where? how? :)
 * apachelogger is all for catching up :D
<Mamarok> you said you were getting old :)
<apachelogger> ah ^^
 * apachelogger hugs Mamarok
 * Mamarok rehugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> honey, you are not old, just not as young as JontheEchidna ^^
<apachelogger> then again, only quintasan is younger anyway
<apachelogger> maybe all of kubuntu is getting old...
<apachelogger> those things only become problems when no one cares for new minions :P
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/7TVuWGO.html
<apachelogger> is that logo in the menu too small?
<Mamarok> it's a bit small, but doesn't that depend on the screen resolution anyway?
 * Mamarok has a really tiny panel by default on her screen
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/dH4wMLLH.html
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I submitted a bug for it. KDE bug:233132
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I dont think so, because kickoff is thesame size on a small screen as on a large one
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42892603/launcher.png
<apachelogger> what looks horrible in the reported issue is that clashing of name and logo
<apachelogger> which IMHO is a general problem anyway
<DarkwingDuck> only thing that sucks is it making kmail totally unusable
<apachelogger> ubottu: kde bug 233132
<ubottu> KDE bug 233132 in general "Akonadi crashes during startup" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233132
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: IMHO the size in http://imagebin.ca/view/dH4wMLLH.html is just perfect ^^
<apachelogger> not ultimate stylish whitespace surrounding the logo
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you should attach things to bug reports directly rather than using paste services and the like
<apachelogger> every bug management software allows attaching of data these days
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: roger
<DarkwingDuck> I'll output it to a txt file and upload it.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you are on lucid?
<apachelogger> all updated and stuff?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, that's what started it
<DarkwingDuck> I was running lucid on my desktop. updated to grab 4.4.2 and kaboom
<apachelogger> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<apachelogger> that might be the other case that requires a fix
<apachelogger> darn
<apachelogger> forgot about that completely
<DarkwingDuck> So it's your fault again?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: didnt nixternal tell you, it's always my fault :P
<DarkwingDuck> Yup :P
<apachelogger> that is a bit of a clumys issue though
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: are you 100% positiv that my recent akonadi fix doesnt help?
<apachelogger> i.e. did you restart since last update and all
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I'm check upgrade one last time, I'll reboot and see what it does for me.
<apachelogger> k
<DarkwingDuck> okay, everything updated. Give me a sec to reboot.
<apachelogger> cause otherwise I need to touch the mysql package again, and I hate touching that package :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: are you on lucid?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Mamarok: wanna test this size real quick? ;)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: not right now, compiling VLC 1.1, that takes time :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Yup, same issue
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Mamarok: well, if you get to it
<apachelogger> sudo -- wget -O /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/branding.svgz http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/branding.svgz
<apachelogger> then just restart plasma
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: well, then, please install mysql-server-5.1
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks, I will try it
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: then run mysql_upgrade --socket=$HOME/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket
<apachelogger> then restart akonadi
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: as root?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the user you run akonadi with
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408513/
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: is akonadi running?
<DarkwingDuck> shouldn't be... hang on
<apachelogger> Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection!
<apachelogger> waaaaah
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> darkwingduck@StCanard:~/projects/Kubuntu/Lucid$ akonadictl stop
<DarkwingDuck> Unable to connect to dbus interface of control service
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> since the socket does not seem to be present the mysql server is not starting either
<apachelogger> and that should be largely unrelated from dbus or the other crap
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: please tar up .config/akonadi and .local/share/akonadi and send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> either your configs are somehow fckd up or your system is :P
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<apachelogger> ohhh
<DarkwingDuck> okay...
 * DarkwingDuck has to get creative in sending an email, hang on
<apachelogger> 100402 20:47:57 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported table type: innodb
<apachelogger> I have seen that error before
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you sure have some webmail service you can use? ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I setup a google accound when I get my droid.
<DarkwingDuck> I just have to remember the password.....
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: sent
 * apachelogger starts breaking his akonadi ^^
<DarkwingDuck> YOu trying to duplicate it?
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I think your tables are broken
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, is there an easy way to fix/reset that?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: removing the dirs you just sent me will reset all akonadi stuff
<apachelogger> dunno how to fix the database alone though
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll try that.
<apachelogger> maybe mysql_install_db helps
<apachelogger> or you wait for me to try it ^^
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger restores backup and breaks all oer again
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: that bad?
<apachelogger> it is mysql
<apachelogger> it was meant to be crap
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh, okay.
<DarkwingDuck> So, that means there is no easy fix.
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> dont see how
<apachelogger> from what I have read that issue mostly relates to a mismatch between mysql's config and the actual data
<apachelogger> note: mysql will fail if a freaking logsize does not match the size in the config!!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, so, aside form cleaning my system is there way to clean mysql and reset that?
<apachelogger> A LOG FILE!
<apachelogger> digg that
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: it shouldnt happen again
<DarkwingDuck> Right.
<apachelogger> maybe something made mysql go down while it was trying to create the tables
<DarkwingDuck> But, I still have a farked up system
<apachelogger> how so?
<DarkwingDuck> Akonadi wont start
<apachelogger> just wipe those two dirs you sent me
<DarkwingDuck> ahh, okay
<apachelogger> then start it manually and everything should be fine
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> aside form an acotional flux where akonadi cant register to dbus
<apachelogger> erm ... occasional flux
 * apachelogger thinks that plasma-netbook, python and mysql make his brain rot away
<DarkwingDuck> why do we still use mysql?
<apachelogger> whatelese would we use?
<apachelogger> ...mostly because mysql is the only thing really supported by akonadi upstream...
<apachelogger> not that they are much help ... akonadi trunk looks more like a completely new codebase :P
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, I know there are a couple of other FOSS SQL servers out there that are worth something
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: thanks.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I really dont know why they did not go with postgresql to begin with -.-
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: and darn you... thanks to you helping me I have 2700 emails to sort.
<DarkwingDuck> THATS that one
<DarkwingDuck> I wonder how hard it would be to change...
<apachelogger> though last I talked with one of the responsible dudes he said that they are pondering switching to sqlite
<apachelogger> (i.e. an embedded database)
<DarkwingDuck> ANYTHING with lite/light in the title get an auto #fail from me.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> sqlite is quite good
<apachelogger> had performance issues in the past, but those are gone now
<apachelogger> well, performance issues with a lotta data ^^
<DarkwingDuck> hmm, I look at lite/light the same way I look at "enterprise" and "clouds"
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> the cloud is cool
<apachelogger> if you cant explain some technical stuff
<apachelogger> draw a cloud
<apachelogger> if you dont wanna explain some technical stuff
<apachelogger> draw a cloud
<apachelogger> if you dont have no solution at hand
<apachelogger> say its going to be solved in the cloud
<apachelogger> run out of free disk space
<apachelogger> move stuff to the cloud
<apachelogger> IT IS A SERVICE
<apachelogger> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> It's a solution of standing in a circle and pointing left
<apachelogger> the cloud could even solve the freaking halting problem
<apachelogger> if only people would let it
<apachelogger> beware the almighty cloud!
<DarkwingDuck> Would have solved my mysql problem?
<apachelogger> yes!
<apachelogger> the data would be in the cloud
<DarkwingDuck> I'm sold
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<apachelogger> ibm.com/cloud
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, it's 4am and I know the wife is going to want me to help her unpack tomorrow. So, I'll be back in a few hours. I'm gonna recharge the batteries
<apachelogger> searching for cloud pics I get http://t3n.de/news/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/cloudfront.png
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: good night
<apachelogger> "night"
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yay! darkwingduck@ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org work. :D Now I can go to bed :P
<apachelogger> http://www.frederic.gierlinger.eu/blog/fp-content/images/cloud_computing.jpg
<apachelogger> cloud!!!
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
 * apachelogger puts on his bug hunt gear, takes his laser screwdriver and leaves for a hunt
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<apachelogger> rofl
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> With that, I'm off to bed
<DarkwingDuck> on another note... why is GRUB2 actually Grub1.98?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: because it is not stable yet
<apachelogger> of course ubuntu never carred for that sort of thing anyway
<DarkwingDuck> It's not...
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<Tm_T> ok, here comes the results of my upgrade: don't do it unless you like to handle all broken packages and dependencies yourself
<Tm_T> just, nuts
<Tm_T> I wonder what I still have broken here
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: Other then a slight akonadi issue that apachelogger helped me with the upgrade went well.
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: I upgraded directly from Intrepid to Lucid :-P
<DarkwingDuck> In Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<Tm_T> I have both -desktop packages installed
<DarkwingDuck> I'm thinking for a wishlist for the next two years is an installer for LTS to LTS upgrades
<DarkwingDuck> It will rub the upgrade, check missing dependancies and auto install and configure.
<DarkwingDuck> s/rub/run
<Tm_T> it's not that easy, I'm afraid
<DarkwingDuck> If we keep track...
<Tm_T> 4 release cycles is plenty of time to change things big time
<DarkwingDuck> I just think if we are going to advertise updating LTS to LTS upgrades we need to at least make it easy
<Tm_T> even this 3 cycles upgrade of mine wasn't anywhere manageable without big axe
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: true that
<Tm_T> if done right, it is easy and mostly smooth
<DarkwingDuck> I know it wont be easy but, it's not to be done before 12.04
<DarkwingDuck> s/not/got
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> first of all, it has to make sure no old packages can break dependencies, nor stay behind
<DarkwingDuck> That's another program apachelogger can take care of ;)
<Tm_T> none of current dependency checkers does that
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: yeah, he has too short todo at this point anyway (;)
 * Tm_T hides
 * Tm_T is building Qt
 * DarkwingDuck doesn't program except XML and PERL. 
<DarkwingDuck> Somehow I don't think that we want an LTS program written in PERL
<Tm_T> why not
<DarkwingDuck> Last time I wrote a large program in PERL it added 150,000 lines of code on it's own after 6 years...
<DarkwingDuck> I swore I made skynet
<Tm_T> see, it would fix and create bugs on its own
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> It was a database and custome BBS... It added soooo much crap. I still have the code trying to figure out what it did.
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think it really followed a syntax rule... If it didn't understand or there was an error, it guessed.
<DarkwingDuck> It was kinda creepy
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, for realz, I'm goign to bed. It's 440a
<apachelogger> I do not quite follow
<apachelogger> Tm_T: intrepid -> lucid is not supported
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I am well aware (:)
<apachelogger> indeed no upgrade path is supported other then intrepid->jaunty->karmic->lucid
<apachelogger> Tm_T: so dont complain about broken packages :P
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: su, Kubuntu didn't have a LTS?
<apachelogger> intrepid = 8.10
<apachelogger> .10 is never ever lts
<DarkwingDuck> But, Hardy was?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I don't complain (:)
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: nope
<DarkwingDuck> ...
<DarkwingDuck> Okay sweet
<apachelogger> hardy didnt get LTS because of KDE 4 being one second away and KDE 3 old and shabby and unsupportable
<apachelogger> though i suppose the idea is to support hardy upgrades never the less
<Tm_T> apachelogger: just had to do this quickly, and was interested to see how bad it would be
<apachelogger> of course I do think that everyone is incredibly unconcerned with all the implications caused by this
<DarkwingDuck> However, since 10.04 is LTS then we will ahve to have something in place by 12.04 to support
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yes
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* great.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: also, didnt you go to bed? ^^
<DarkwingDuck> LOL No, I was working on something I was writing about the death of Open Source as we KNEW it.
<apachelogger> bug 554039 should be called kubuntu logo is fat and ugly ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554039 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu logo is oversized in Kickoff Application Launcher" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554039
<apachelogger> would be much more fun
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: open source is going to die? does cloud open source replace it?
<apachelogger> CLOUD OPEN SOURCE
<apachelogger> that is a new buzzword
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> owncloud for example is cloud open source
<apachelogger> instead of moving everything to the cloud ... lets move it to the open cloud :D
<DarkwingDuck> No, the idea is it is no longer playing catchup with Microsoft and Apple. It's setting new standards
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> indeed
<DarkwingDuck> Just stay out of my cloud
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<Tm_T> whatta...
<DarkwingDuck> Open Source for years has been trying to play catchup. Now, it's setting the standards that the "big boys" are trying to emulate
<Tm_T> does Qt and Soprano have conflicting build dependency?
<apachelogger> bug 554039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554039 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu logo in Kickoff is fat and ugly!" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554039
<Tm_T> unixodbc-dev vs libiodbc2-dev
<apachelogger> possible
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger ++
<DarkwingDuck> That was for fixing m system
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: the cloud?
<apachelogger> yeah, it is the ultimate bugfix
<apachelogger> :P
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: worth looking into I suppose
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, smoke then bed... really
<apachelogger> one would think the build stack should be aligned or something
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: sure :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: indeed, care to look? I'm still trying to get this system uptodate
<apachelogger> kubotu_: np
<kubotu_> apachelogger is listening to "Thunder" by The Prodigy -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> Tm_T: no, report bugs and assign them to me :P
<Tm_T> then it has to wait until I get this all done, brrrh
 * apachelogger is not in the mood to do yet another mind warping packaging activity on a netbook
<apachelogger> kubotu_: nick
<kubotu_> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu_: help nick'
<apachelogger> kubotu_: help nick
<kubotu_> nick <newnick> => change the bot nick to <newnick>, if possible
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu_: nick kubotu
 * Tm_T goes with libiodbc2-dev and see if Qt fails
<apachelogger> silly thing
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball is judgment day today?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... why the hell are you asking me?
<apachelogger> kubotu: cause you are freakin father of skynet I have been told!!!
<apachelogger> silly thing^2
<apachelogger> kubotu: markov
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help markov'
<apachelogger> kubotu: help markov
<kubotu> markov plugin: listens to chat to build a markov chain, with which it can (perhaps) attempt to (inanely) contribute to 'discussion'. Sort of.. Will get a *lot* better after listening to a lot of chat. Usage: 'chat' to attempt to say something relevant to the last line of chat, if it can -- help topics: ignore, readonly, delay, status, probability, chat, chat about
<apachelogger> goodness
<apachelogger> kubotu: help markov status
<kubotu> markov status => show if markov is enabled, probability and amount of messages in queue for learning
<apachelogger> kubotu: markov status
<kubotu> markov is currently disabled
<apachelogger> omg!
 * apachelogger cant remember how to enable ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: help markov ignore
<kubotu> ignore hostmasks or channels -- topics: add, remove, list
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> no in /var/lib/dpkg/info/hicolor-icon-theme.postinst
<apachelogger> kubotu: that does not make sense at all :P
<kubotu> oh Yes, that one of the checkbox just doesn't make sense to have the skype call window on another cd and friends
<apachelogger> bug 554514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "Kmail crash for akonadi error in XDG_DATA_DIRS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<apachelogger> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=28336#p73835
<apachelogger> the
<apachelogger> frick
<kubotu> the texts on the road and the kde3.5 one doesn't need it for this one doesn't
<Mamarok> yay, phonon-backend-vlc works great :)
<apachelogger> seele: isn't bug 552709 something reported recently already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552709 in kpackagekit "Software Management in Systemsettings (Kubuntu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552709
<seele> apachelogger: there was a mailing list topic about it, i dont know about a bug
<apachelogger> seele: maybe I am thinking about that then ^^
<Quintasan> hgnh
<ghostcube_maemo> o/
<Quintasan> ghostcube_maemo: \o
<ghostcube_maemo> :)
<Quintasan> ghostcube_maemo: How do you like your n900?
 * Quintasan wants one too but he is a poor high school student
<Quintasan> oh, dinner
<Quintasan> awesome
<ghostcube_maemo> its cool. i like the way it works
<Quintasan> I want one, gimmie >_<
 * Quintasan grabs ghostcube's N900
<ghostcube_maemo> heh, i bought it and set my mobile contract to not include a phone
<ghostcube_maemo> so i nearly payed the same now, as i would in 24 month
<ghostcube_maemo> hehe
<ghostcube_maemo> it has some cool gimmicks
<ghostcube_maemo> fm transmitter and direct tv out
<ghostcube_maemo> iam happy nit to bought an apple thingy
<kubotu> bought an tomtom one added it to work
<ghostcube_maemo> i have tomtom one too. it sux a bit cause xp doesnt revognize it.
<kubotu> it sux then it should go in 4.1.3
<ghostcube_maemo> :p
<shadesla1er> hmm... i think the recovery option in the grub menu is useless....
<kubotu> what's the most visited website in the grub Theme alone is enough market
<shadesla1er> \o/
<shadesla1er> kubotu speaks?
<ghostcube_maemo> who is adding autoanswer on regexp to the bit
<ghostcube_maemo> s/bit/bot
<shadesla1er> oh btw i got a 1 TB portable hd... :D
<kubotu> I think We've got a notification pops up, the old apparmor mysql problem
<ghostcube_maemo> ~,~
<shadesla1er> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube_maemo: most likely apachelogger turned on the markov chain plugin
<ghostcube_maemo> hehe
<kubotu> hehe, there is a doctor so he did
<ghostcube_maemo> ok, good to know
<shadeslayer> thanks for the 600 MB download in form of package updates...... :S
<shadeslayer> gonna take me 5 hours to download..... :)
<kubotu> >implying that it look me > 7 hours to live with the current breaks-if-you-look-at-it-the-wrong-way theme.
<shadeslayer> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> oh so slow
<Quintasan> Why do I get the impression that apachelogger is responsible for kubotu talking?
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<kubotu> order chistmas cookies for example code often doesn't get changed upstream anyway
 * shadeslayer goes and transfers data to new hd...
<kubotu> goes and gets published, I think Qt is teh winnah...at work we usual support, no need to upload amarok it'll actually see and go from there.
<ghostcube_maemo> quintasan, cause hes bored  i think
<JontheEchidna> Wondering if bug 519724 would be an appropriate beta freeze upload
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519724 in k3b "missing help files for k3b" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519724
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<JontheEchidna> (If it is, it would also be nice if a core-dev could confirm the nomination)
<ScottK> apachelogger: The idea for Hardy -> Lucid is that we don't officially support it, but because it's supported for Ubuntu and some people have both installed, we should try and fix problems we become aware of.
 * ScottK is waiting to hear if any of Tm_T's problems were Kubuntu packages.
<Tm_T> ScottK: actually mostly gnome packages, but there were too many to list out
<ScottK> Tm_T: Any KDE?
<ScottK> IIRC we've been pretty careful about keeping conflicts/replaces and stuff.
<Tm_T> only one I remember, that was old knetworkmanager package (versus network-manager-kde)
<kubotu> the one I have :)
<Tm_T> ...then there was problem with amarok, one file moved to other package
<ScottK> That's exactly the kind of problem we need to know about.
<ScottK> Do you have the packages involved?
<Tm_T> amarokcollectionscanner is the binary that cause the grief, so it's amarok and ... was it amarok-common?
<kubotu> indeed I think he had seen Kubuntu, which is the official backports?
<Tm_T> kubotu: yes, you are very smart bot
<ScottK> This is when more minions would come in handy.
<kubotu> maybe this come in kde4.2 ppa in the menu?
<Tm_T> amarok-utils is the current location of that binary
<Tm_T> and amarok in intrepid
<kubotu> but virtualization should work in intrepid is released tomorrow, it is
<Tm_T> ScottK: now I remember, one library in kdepim moved to other package too
<kubotu> I was secretly in love with fedora, so now I get run even in -ninjas too
<Tm_T> which cause conflict
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  Need details on that one too.
<Tm_T> will try to think, I was without monitor some of the time as system didn't handle all those changes well
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<kubotu> OK. Thanks. Maybe jtechidna will turn the MI
<Tm_T> somethgin related to kdepim-wizards... hmmm
<Tm_T> ScottK: got it, /usr/share/kde4/services/kresources/knotes/kolabresource.desktop
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.  And what was it in before?
<kubotu> OK. And I'm sure add an Xsession file that had a desktop that runs the distro front and back. On the amarok stuff, cdbs and have 2 notifiers
<Tm_T> ScottK: that's in knotes package in intrepid, and kdepim-groupware in lucid
<ScottK> Tm_T: Perfect.  Thanks.
<Tm_T> other than that, kde was smooth
<ScottK> Tm_T: Both fixed in bzr.  Thank you.
<kubotu> update-manager-kde does the openoffice kde stuff in bzr. I looked, but that's what
<Tm_T> ScottK: great, thanks
<Tm_T> oh my, gold linker is fast
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.probability 5
<kubotu> lemme take care of that for you
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> okay then :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 50 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> lets see how that goes
<apachelogger> it there someone?
<apachelogger> ScottK: as it it with ugprade bugs.... usually they only get reported after the release
<apachelogger> so I think the bot doesnt like to talk anymore
<apachelogger> poor bot, ended up in total silence ^^
<shadeslayer> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> I'll wontfix the bug reports :O
<apachelogger> weeeh
<apachelogger> <3 kubotu
<apachelogger> wontfix for all bug reports!
 * shadeslayer slides kubotu a cookie
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe...
<shadeslayer> stupid USB drive...cant go above 5-6MBps...
<apachelogger> is someone friends with a kwin dev?
 * apachelogger wants bug 389658 fixed though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389658 in kubuntu-default-settings "KDE menu button should have a Kubuntu Logo" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389658
 * apachelogger wants more branding in general
<apachelogger> kde's reference distribution is opensuse :P
<apachelogger> <3 bug 554039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554039 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu logo in Kickoff is fat and ugly!" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554039
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol... its true though :)
 * apachelogger thinks that Tonio__ is on a lag run
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> PEOPLE
<shadeslayer> we need new logos... nixternal probably has some :)
<apachelogger> what do you think about that for bug 351874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351874 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Kubuntu] GTK apps launched as superuser are unthemed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351874
<apachelogger> set the gtk env var via kdesudo?!
<apachelogger> i.e. not copy the config, but just use the user's config
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or use qtcurve...
<apachelogger> read the report :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> shortest bug report eva
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: commentstoo
<apachelogger> and I say comments comments comments
<apachelogger> they are the answer to everything
<apachelogger> just comment until no one wants to read the mails anymore and then wontfix
<apachelogger> gentoo uses this approach :P
 * apachelogger likes it TBH
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Clock?content=119563 << seen this?
<apachelogger> its a pythorn software!
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<kubotu> now my buttons in konqueror rendered often appears in the configured icon themes)
<apachelogger> CLOCKS
<apachelogger> kubotu: that is no good
<apachelogger> we could rewrite that in javascript
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the site has a pretty amazing wallpaper set though :P
<apachelogger> and boot lubyou
<shadeslayer> lubyou: easy does it :)
<apachelogger> lubyou: could you please stop flooding somewhere?
<apachelogger> meh
<shadeslayer> i guess not...
<kubotu> if testbuild fine I think it didn't FTBFS
<apachelogger> so here I am, kubuntu council member, and I cant even lock someone out :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: irc team fail :P
<apachelogger> all your fault :P
 * apachelogger is just glad that we dont get the actual flood ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol... well were getting the mini join and part flood
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> OMG
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ???
<apachelogger> plasmoid download dialog needs UI feedback
<apachelogger> I imagine it looks broken on a slow connection, when it is busy downloading content
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the get new hot stuff thing?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh the new one is much much better
<shadeslayer> we probably should have patches using it everywhere....
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> that clocks thingy just crashed plasma
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: weird... runs fine here :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no we shouldnt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<shadeslayer> its obviously much better than the old one..
<apachelogger> because patches are evil
<apachelogger> and bad
<apachelogger> and dirty
<apachelogger> and ugly
<apachelogger> and stupid
<apachelogger> and stoned
<shadeslayer> hmm... :)
<apachelogger> and join-part-flooding
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer_> brb... got to do some work :)
<apachelogger> oh dear
<kubotu> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> that thing is crap
<apachelogger> got a pm/am switch == crap
<apachelogger> tsimpson: could we do something about lubyou?
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i think jussi01 or Riddell can do the needfull
<apachelogger> neither is around
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: #ubuntu-ops :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you could go ask in #ubuntu-irc or what their channel is called
<apachelogger> they should have permissions in here nowadays
<shadeslayer_> sure thing
<apachelogger> yet I do not :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> and i could fix it, should be obvious awell
 * apachelogger could make kubotu markov react on joins and parts :P
<apachelogger> some of the var names in kdesudo make me wonder about the point of life
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: same thing with lubyou in #rekonq
<shadeslayer_> and #kde...
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: had a look in #kubuntu-offtopic in the past hour? its hilarious...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: in that case you might wanna poke the masters of freenode
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah i was thinking the same thing...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: and tell the mighty gods of freenode greetings from me ^^
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hehe :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I am not in kubuntu-offtopic, what was so hilarious?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: its gone way beyong Offtopic.. it should be renamed #Love :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: can you paste the log?
<shadeslayer_> *beyond
<apachelogger> did someone have intercourse?! Oo
<kubotu> can someone have to work on porting kita2. At a time via the kubuntu wiki was down :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: sure,but i have only half of it
<apachelogger> via irc!!!??
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: we can ask jussi01 or tsimpson for the other part, I think ubottu lurks in there, and I supose ubottu logs all and everything ;)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: probably
<jussi01> apachelogger: what?
<shadeslayer_> jussi01: ah finally!
<kubotu> ah dangit, those days?
<apachelogger> jussi01: look at the join part mess :P
<shadeslayer_> jussi01: our saviour!
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/bhUNWUYa
<jussi01> 1 sec
<shadeslayer_> jussi01: ##fix_your_connection will now be flooded :P
<jussi01> happy now?
<shadeslayer_> jussi01: :D
<jussi01> shadeslayer_: thats what its for...
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: did you see the pastebin?
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger would have run that in a query and not in -offtopic
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> google does tend towards more restrictive
<apachelogger> kubotu: lol, and I am god
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: told ya... :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: thanks
<kubotu> (we could try to talk to free memory, and I had a story, fancy tidying it up
<apachelogger> jussi01: also, would it be possible using this new magic of you irc people to have the kubuntu council op in kubuntu channels?
<jussi01> apachelogger: did you see my message the other day?
<apachelogger> the which one
<jussi01> apachelogger: re: LART
<apachelogger> nope
<jussi01> ahh
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart apachelogger
 * kubotu puts lye in apachelogger's coffee
 * apachelogger is wondering what lye is
<apachelogger> jussi01: what was it in particular?
<jussi01> I just suggested that you disable it, as we have done across the rest of the ubuntu channels
<kubotu> in particular? nedko is checking
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I had it disabled until some time ago :P
<jussi01> !lart
<ubottu> LART has been disabled in this bot.
<apachelogger> then I did python programming
<shadeslayer_> did anyone notice that 10.10 was announced
<apachelogger> which caused immediate need for larting ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add lart to plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, imdb, insult, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, quiz, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, babel, figlet, debug, linkbot, geoip, lart
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> done
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 49 plugins loaded; 34 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart jussi01
<kubotu> jussi01 are seeing are either frozen or can it go upstream :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: happy? :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: awesome.
<apachelogger> kubotu: that does not make no sense dude!
<kubotu> how did you testbuild the new intel standard on modern laptops, it would make no promises of success :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: in response to your question, does the kubuntu council have a LP group?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-council ^^
<shadeslayer_> jussi01: yep :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: then yes. You just need to put it on the ircc agenda and we will make a decision - but I cant see us saying no. just a matter of doing it.
 * apachelogger thinks kubuntu members should undergo a training course before being appointed members
<apachelogger> lesson 1: learn about the almighty council
<apachelogger> lesson 2: learn about almighty apachelogger
<jussi01> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> lesson 3: forget about lesson 1 and consider apachelogger your god
<apachelogger> jussi01: k, thanks
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: lesson 4 : just forget lessons 1-3
<jussi01> apachelogger: does that make Riddell a demigod?
<apachelogger> jussi01: where do i put it on the agenda? ^^
<jussi01> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<apachelogger> demigod? we aint got no demigods!
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i hope the repos have all the kde packages now?
<kubotu> I've got no gtk style
<apachelogger> jussi01: cheers
<apachelogger> kubotu: I am looking into that already
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: i thought you were partial to kde? :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: why shouldn they?
<apachelogger> shouldn
<apachelogger> shouldn't
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: just confirming
<shadeslayer_> plasma freeze....
<jussi01> apachelogger: Just one thing to realise, anyone on the access lists of the support and offtopic chans is required to idle in -ops ;)
<apachelogger> gross
<shadeslayer_> jussi01: im guessing you know rsync?
<jussi01> no
<shadeslayer_> :(
<kubotu> :( what you mean the KDE libraries are not clickable
<apachelogger> zsync is superior anyway
<apachelogger> kubotu: they are freakin libraries, how would you click them?!?!
<kubotu> something is fishy with that final option when you click it
<apachelogger> *sob*
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i need to sync folder 1 to my new portable HD
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> 	/* pointer to the new process */
<apachelogger> 	p = NULL;
<apachelogger> p = NULL;
<apachelogger> /* pointer to the new process */
<kubotu> /* pointer to upstream author
<apachelogger> that is an example of bad var naming
<apachelogger> at the moment you need to comment a var to give it meaning, the name of the var is no good
<jussi01> apachelogger: probably worth a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements (expectations from ops).
<apachelogger> jussi01: it says expected
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Told ya I was gonna crash
<apachelogger> not must
<apachelogger> that is quite the difference from my POV
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I think you just didnt comment and played killerbots ;)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL Fallout 3 actually :P
<DarkwingDuck> Had to give my PS3 some love too
<apachelogger> uhhh, a fancy graphics lover :P
<DarkwingDuck> A console gamer
<apachelogger> robots!
<apachelogger> kubotu: google robots bsd game
<kubotu> Results for robots bsd game: 1. Robots (computer game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robots_(computer_game) | 2. BSD games - LQWiki: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/BSD_games | 3. File:Robots text screenshot.png - Wikimedia Commons: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Robots_text_screenshot.png
<kubotu> BSD, and others use "include debian/cdbs/kde.mk". What is complicate about them? the archive
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I doubt BSD uses cdbs :P
<ScottK> killbots is awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> I was going to Download it for my phone the other dat
<DarkwingDuck> s/dat/day
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> bad wiki article
<kubotu> bah! you and ScottK run kubuntu
<apachelogger> doesnt mention killbots
<apachelogger> biased gnome stuff
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you want to run bsd on your phone?
<apachelogger> you really want to reconsider this ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, killbots is in kdegames.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but the wikipedia doesnt mention this
<apachelogger> but must advertise the gnome version
<apachelogger> as if it was any better than any other clone
<apachelogger> that said, I still find the original version best
 * ScottK didn't know a Gnome version even existed.
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Robots_graphic_screenshot.png
<apachelogger> doesnt look that sexy TBH
<apachelogger> meh, sudo is an evil monster
<jussi01> apachelogger is sudo... :D
 * apachelogger is wondering why one cant except a whole env var from being cleared :(
<apachelogger> jussi01: nono, see, that is why we need this kubuntu-member introduction course :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: lol
 * apachelogger is mathemagician, professional ranter, god, good looking, awesome, cool...
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> if sudo was able to not unset the GTK env var we could easily theme sudo'd gtk apps
<apachelogger> but unfortuantely... :/
<shadeslayer> heh rsync is faster than cp :P
<ScottK> Even the first time?
 * apachelogger notes that bug 262924 should be closed due to pointlessness
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262924 in kubuntu-default-settings "[kubuntu] shared folder" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262924
<apachelogger> it doesnt really belong anywhere
<apachelogger> also I do think this needs to be implemented in ubuntu foundations
<apparle> who works on kubuntu firefox integration
<shadeslayer> apparle: probably apparle
<shadeslayer> i mean apachelogger
<apparle> :D
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> opensuse does
<apparle> a great job... I seriously love the fact that I don't have to specify the files
<apachelogger> and debfx I think
<apachelogger> at least he did the packaging bits AFAIK
<apachelogger> so he is to praise
<apparle> apachelogger: who decides which themes etc go with the default firefox package
<apachelogger> but by general rule I am to blame if something goes wrong
<apachelogger> apparle: there dont go any
<apparle> apachelogger: why not...
<apparle> apachelogger: the default one does not look good at all..
<apachelogger> define default
 * apachelogger notes that gtk cannot look good anyway
<kubotu> notes that the expected type and then I'll see if youe Wine menu properly, or the debian branch into the repos, not on purpose.
<apparle> the one which gets installed when I open firefox installer present in the menu of a standartd kubuntu installtion
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is no theme in this case
<apachelogger> what you get by default is qtcurve-gtk
<apachelogger> which stacks oxygen icons upon the gtk stuff
<apparle> no I mean... I have installed just a persona and it does look good and goes with the kubuntu theme well
<kubotu> no I have a bug for http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/nepomuklog against virtuoso or nepomuk? It's happening on my internal data out!! :)
<apachelogger> and that is the only way theming should be done
<apachelogger> apparle: I have no clue what you are talking about ... screenshots please
<apparle> alright
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: personas are like Firefox themes
<apachelogger> so why not call it themes?
 * apachelogger doesnt follow
<apachelogger> sounds like marketing speech :P
<apparle> apachelogger: I myself didn't get that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... idk.. but its just a fancy name
<apparle> but I liked one so I installed it
<apparle> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see :P
<apachelogger> must be some silly thing if it got such a silly name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried rekonq lately?
<kubotu> silly thing works on RC2, updating to a democrat
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> using konquer with webkitkde
<apachelogger> quite happyily I might add
<kubotu> might add that in the fridge had nobody to run the smart solution.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm... wel rekonq now has the same type of urlbar as with crhome
<shadeslayer> *chrome
<apparle> apachelogger: see this http://imagebin.org/91472
<apparle> Also I'd like to say that you developers have done a great job... the beta I am using is the most stable kubuntu I have seen after gutsy
<ScottK> Good to hear.  All the ones after that were crap on stabllity.
<apparle> ScottK: not exactly.... previous one was also good...
<apparle> apachelogger: what say about the image...
<apparle> If only there were no issues of KMS
<ScottK> apparle: Karmic and my Intel video don't always get along as well as I'd like.
<ScottK> GPU gets wedged every now and then or something.
<apparle> ScottK: I have an ATI so I am used to GPU problems in every new release... I rather judge releases on everything except the graphics issues
<kubotu> releases on my desktop widgets and such.. Theming is disabled, it is not about
<ScottK> apparle: During development I'll apply blame on parts of the stack, but after release, I want it all to work.
<apparle> kubotu: what
<ScottK> Tm_T: You'll probably want the mountall update that just finished on powerpc before you get adventerous and reboot or anything.
<kubotu> I know I was doing now before you melt down
<apachelogger> apparle: and that is how firefox looks out of the box?
<apparle> ScottK: everyone wants everything to work at a  release
<apparle> apachelogger: that's modified with the persona and a google toolbar installed...
<apachelogger> see :P
 * apachelogger thinks that persona thing comes from firefox package itself though
<apparle> apachelogger: wait I'll give a screen shot of default look
 * apachelogger also finds it quite worthless
 * apachelogger is patching better adblock into kdelibs and kdebase
<apparle_> apachelogger: got disconnected.... is this channel logged
<apachelogger> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<apparle_> apachelogger: where's today's lo
<apparle_> *log
<apachelogger> in 04/03 I suppose
<apparle_> apachelogger: not there
<apparle_> apachelogger: so if you said anything... repeat it
<apparle_> apachelogger: see here is the default look http://imagebin.org/91474
<apachelogger> apparle_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/04/03/%23kubuntu-devel.txt
<apparle_> apachelogger: it does not contain...our chat... 5 min ago
<apachelogger> apparle_: so what is so bad about that default?
<apparle_> apachelogger: doesn't look as cool as whole of the other KDE
<apachelogger> how so?
<apparle_> apachelogger: the ubuntu one looks much better
<kubotu> what is there a native ubuntu one Music plugin for akonadi :)
<apachelogger> how so?
<apparle_> apachelogger: it sould be nice and glossy
<kubotu> sould be there... but still, it was innocent
 * ScottK stares at the samba4 build on hooker and urges it to peddle faster.
<apachelogger> kubuntu is not glossy
<kubotu> I have never done it once, it is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in kubuntu is "depressingly #255 blue" :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: not you :P
 * apachelogger needs a cloud he can make compiles in ^^
<apachelogger> apparle_: anyhow, what changes do you propose?
<apparle_> apachelogger: I just thought maybe the persona could be included in the default firefox installation..
<lex79> poor kubotu
<apparle_> apachelogger: coz I liked it
<apachelogger> apparle_: what perosna?
<apachelogger> the one you had earlier?
<apparle_> apachelogger: ya
<apachelogger> not gonna happen
<apachelogger> because that really breaks integration
<apparle_> apachelogger: how
<apachelogger> + is disturbing for people with visual impairment
<ScottK> Nope.  too slow.
 * ScottK gets to wait ANOTHER hour.
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK and hands him a cookie
<lex79> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+(Firefox+Theme)?content=117962
<apparle_> apachelogger: ahh... never thought of that
<apachelogger> apparle_: did you see another KDE app with a gigantic firefox on top? :P
<apparle_> apachelogger: but how does it break integration
<apachelogger> apparle_: did you see another KDE app with a gigantic firefox on top? :P
<ScottK> Thanks apachelogger
<apparle_> apachelogger: no... I am suggesting only about firefox :P
<apachelogger> THAT IS WHY IT BREAKS INTEGRATION :P
<apparle_> apachelogger: oh...
<apparle_> LOL
<apachelogger> if firefox looks different than the other apps, what is the point of having it look kdeish altogether
<nigelb> there is a kde specific bug that you folks might be interested in, bug 535341
<kubotu> this was all disappointing to watch his head swell, he and I have to be a widespread issue, seeing as I said is why the Alpha candidates from Tuesday (when they enter internal testing) rather than the license was changed
<apachelogger> what is the point of even having a kde look and feel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535341 in vim "vim-gnome "swap already exists" dialog erroneously triggers hot corners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535341
<apachelogger> we could implement a stlye randomify and start every app with another style
<apachelogger> that wouldnt even be terribly difficult :P
<nigelb> the patch to fix it is attached to the bug.. anyone willing to get it readY?
<apparle_> apachelogger: got the point
<apachelogger> k :)
<apachelogger> nigelb: how is that kde specific?
<nigelb> apachelogger, happens only in kde
<DarkwingDuck> I wonder how the text to speech programs are for linux
<nigelb> apachelogger, wait, its a bug in gnome because it works around a kde bug?
<apachelogger> yes, dont even know if it is a bug in kde 3.1 :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> nigelb: needs to be fixed in vim
<kubotu> http://nixternal.com/files/song.txt <- ScottK here is to be bugged again -.-
<apachelogger> not esepcially related to us
<nigelb> apachelogger, ahhh.  /me gets to work on it
 * nigelb should learn to read properly.. for a change
<apachelogger> nixternal: uhhh, what would be the tune for that song??
<apparle_> anyone here who understands jabber protocol / kopete works.. I need some help
<ScottK> IME, jabber + kopete != works.
<apparle_> ScottK: so why doesn't anyone fix it... for others it seems to work but not at all for me
<ScottK> apparle_: No idea.
<amichair> is there a list of bugs whose fixing is needed/wanted to make it into lucid?
<apparle_> ScottK: that's why I am looking for a guy who knows somethings about them... so if he himself can't ... at least he would be able to guide
<ScottK> Probably more luck in a #kde channel of some kind
<kubotu> no echos in current version, get it working with ubuntustudio-dev for a virtual interface, there is some kind of stuff that annoys m
<Sput> ScottK: jabber + kopete works fine for me
<larsivi> apparle_: jabber in kopete works fine for me (gtalk for example)
<apparle_> larsivi: that't the problem... I just am unable to reproduce my problem... and I am facing it since, intrepid and it can't be a firewall problem coz psi and pidgin can connect
<larsivi> in fact I chatted over it an hour ago, on lucid
<ScottK> amichair: My advice would be start of the ones that annoy you, but really most anything that doesn't break U/I or string freeze is good to have.
<apachelogger> amichair: see topic
<amichair> ScottK: I meant top-priority showstoppers, if any - whatever is most urgent. Maybe what apachelogger said, though I don't see the pattern there (are the low priority bugs high priority too?)
<apachelogger> amichair: if they were nominated for lucid then they are at least fixable in time for release
<kubotu> fixable in hotkey-setup "Hardy/Gutsy crashes when trying to overwrite org.soprano.Model.xml whitch exist in jaunty (Cannot copy private stuff on there, and I pinged doko, let's hope the Kubuntu Firefox integration :)
<apachelogger> so everything on that list should be fixed, since it is fixable
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you get akonadi figured out?
<ScottK> That would be a top priority showstopper.
<apachelogger> I am not sure
<apachelogger> it work
<apachelogger> and it doesnt
<amichair> apachelogger: what did u slip into kubotu's drink?
<apachelogger> it is one pile of bugs wrapped into each other
<apachelogger> but I think the most important one is down
<apachelogger> amichair: only the good stuff, only the good one ^^
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> Good evening Riddell.
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> our dekroator version is old
<apachelogger> like really old
<kubotu> bad timing on that one is old and documented ... ohloh sez my sources list or combo of both?
<apachelogger> hi Riddell
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know if shtylman is planning on more installer stuff for beta2?
<Riddell> gosh, we got slangasek to become a Kubuntu developer
<Riddell> ScottK: not that I know of
<ScottK> It was a bit of an open question from the release meeting.
<ScottK> Riddell: There are several ubiquity bugs milestoned for beta 2.  They ought to be adjusted then.
<kubotu> but that seems to be one of 'em
<Riddell> mm, release meeting on a bank holiday
<ScottK> Not for the release manager.
<apachelogger> Riddell: so how do we make slangasek a kubuntu dev?
<apachelogger> would bribing with cookies work?
<Riddell> we have 9 milestoned bugs tagged with kubuntu none high priority, pleasingly low.  probably most of them are marked as beta 2 but we can change that to rc or final
<Tm_T> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: He did the last kdebase-workspace upload.
<apparle_> I have never used beta earlier... so when beta2 comes out.. do I just upgrade
<apparle_> when is it coming out
<ScottK> Scheduled for Thursday
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Riddell> apparle_: there will be upgrade instructions linked from the announcement on kubuntu.org
<apparle_> Riddell: ahh
<apachelogger> fixing bug 372379 would violate string freeze
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the biggest worry right now is akonadi, but apachelogger thinks he possibly has that sorted.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372379 in kubuntu-default-settings "Konqueror ships ancient EasyList blocklist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372379
<apachelogger> I have the most important part of it sorted
<apachelogger> akonadi is broken by design, since it uses mysql
<apachelogger> that said, does dbusmenu work again?
<Riddell> ScottK: apachelogger did uploads of akonadi and mysql which should have fixed the main problem
 * apachelogger is wondering if he could streamline the easylist stuff so that it can survive without GUI changes
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think mostly you just need to get nixternal to say it's OK.
<apachelogger> no, string changes == untranslated
<ScottK> Are they tranlsated now?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> completely new
<apachelogger> and if I understand the code correctly, this just as well work without the GUI
<apachelogger> since the functional implementation is in khtml
<kubotu> Test daily images to make the thought moot however. _if_ there is no way to work fine in khtml part "Kopete crashed with SIGSEGV on start" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437999
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 437999 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV on start (dup-of: 427073)" [Medium,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 427073 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV in QListData::begin()" [Medium,Fix released]
<apachelogger> well, first I need to get khtml compiled anyway ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add markov to plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, imdb, insult, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, quiz, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, babel, figlet, debug, linkbot, geoip, lart, markov
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 48 plugins loaded; 35 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment, would you please move idjc to multiverse (build-deps on multiverse package)?
<Riddell> I can
<ScottK> Riddell: Thank you.
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Does that need a publisher run to take effect or it is ~immediate?
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it needs a publisher run
<ScottK> OK.
<Tscheesy> nixternal: is there a new approach for translations now? and if - is there a howto?
 * apachelogger thinks that we should move the window control buttons to the left, like mac osx
 * ScottK would thank apachelogger to NOT do that so he doesn't have to deal with hyper ventilating teenagers at home.
<apachelogger> but look
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/Z3Ohmro.html
<apachelogger> it frees up space on the right quite nicely
<apachelogger> we could put a blinking pony unicorn there
<maco> ScottK: "daddy you bought us a mac?!?!?!"
<amichair> blinkingponyunicorn++
<ScottK> maco: No, Sylvia said it was fine there on a Mac, because she was used to it, but to move it on KDE would drive her mad.
<maco> ah
<apachelogger> oi oi oi oi !
<apachelogger> ubuntu did not get that idea from mac!
<maco> i use the kbd to close windows on a mac so i dont have to remember where the buttons are
<apachelogger> it just looks like it because there isnt much space where you could move those buttons
<apachelogger> I for one would prefer to have them bottom right
<apachelogger> unfortunately there is no space for buttons there :(
<apachelogger> also note that the original order was all different from mac!
<apachelogger> it was buttons->shiftLeft();
<ScottK> No, Ubuntu got the idea for designers who have no thought for the affect of changes on existing users.
<ScottK> for/from
<apachelogger> http://yokozar.org/blog/archives/194
<apachelogger> IMHO ubuntu is becoming osx 2.0 anyway
<apachelogger> this khtml compile is driving me mad :S
<ScottK> How will we tell the difference?
<apachelogger> ScottK: of ubuntu and osx?
<apachelogger> ubuntu will have icons that look like oxygen ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, you before and after khtml compiling drives you mad.
<apachelogger> ScottK: possibly I will start running around nakkid!
<apachelogger> at least in here
 * ScottK looks for his darkest sun glasses.
<apparle_> I think the screenshot looks good but... it will take time getting used to the buttons on left... after all I have been using them on right for about 10 years now... for you guys it must be more than that
<apparle_> How to write those * ScottK looks for .... type messages
<ScottK> apparle_: Start the line with /me ....
 * apparle_ can also write these type of messages now
<apparle_> :D
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/S2wMq1.html
<apachelogger> !!!!!
<apachelogger> this is so awesome
<apachelogger> if we dont make this default I must go to fedora!
<jjesse> the unicorn is the greatest
<jjesse> love the mac osx theme :)
<apachelogger> THAT IS NO OSX THEME!
<apachelogger> i just accidently looks like it
<apachelogger> s/i/it
<apachelogger> I was just moving buttons around, and next thing you know it looked it *a bit* like osx
<jjesse> hahaha a bit :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent !kubuntu 10.04 http://imagebin.ca/view/S2wMq1.html
<kubotu> status updated
 * apachelogger notes that we actually only recently went from 10.03 to 10.04
<lex79> lol
<lex79> looks pretty good :)
<apachelogger> pretty good?
<apachelogger> come on
 * amichair wants a pony!
<apachelogger> it is incredibly unbelivable awesome
<ScottK> With Hannah Montana riding it.
<lex79> apachelogger: I want hannah montana on the pony
<apachelogger> no!
<lex79> :(
<apachelogger> but I plan on making it interactable with
<apachelogger> it will not only blink
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> it will also switch to pink glasses mode upon clicking!
<lex79> omg
<apachelogger> turns your desktop into fluffy bunny mode!!!!!
<apachelogger> can you believe it!
<apachelogger> this will be so awesome
<apachelogger> [100%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/kcookiejar_interface.o
<apachelogger> Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkhtml.so
<Riddell> hjhhh
 * apachelogger starts doing things
<amichair> does oem-config run only from DVD?
<ScottK> No.
<amichair> ScottK: How do I do it from CD?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<promulo> Riddell, hello
<Riddell> hi promulo
<promulo> I have just submitted my proposal on melange
<Riddell> melange?
<promulo> the gsoc site :)
<Riddell> hmm, I don't see it
<promulo> Riddell, try this link http://socghop.appspot.com/gsoc/student_proposal/show/google/gsoc2010/romullo/t127032497268
<promulo> but in this view you can't post comments
<promulo> Riddell, it's pretty much the same of wiki.. I've only updated some terms like "work" you said that day :p
<promulo> and added the zeroconf task as you suggested
<lex79> I fixed this bug 554011 in bzr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554011 in kdemultimedia "ships with /exists directory in violation of FHS" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554011
<lex79> it was my copy/paste mistake
<lex79> ScottK: can we upload or after beta2?
<apparle_> apachelogger: so what's decided.. window control buttons on left or right?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.
<ScottK> apparle_: We aren't changing
<lex79> ScottK: ok, thanks
<apparle_> ScottK: :D why has ubuntu changed it?
<ScottK> Because their designers think it's better.
<ScottK> They didn't explain why.
<apparle_> that's aweful... so what if mac does that.... most people are shifting from windows and they don't like such changes.... because they are already trying to grasp a big change of win to linux
<apparle_> moreover have the designers tried using it
<apparle_> it takes time getting used to
<ScottK> They say don't worry, you'll adjust quickly.
<ScottK> #ayatana is the channel some of them hang out it.
<ScottK> It's really OT for here.
<apparle_> ScottK: OT=?
<ScottK> Off Topic
<ScottK> Nothing to do with Kubuntu.
<apparle_> ahh.. let it be... not interested.. I was only concerned about kubuntu
<apparle_> do I have to install a backend or something for neopmunk?
<ScottK> Should get it automagically.
<apparle_> automaGically=?
<ScottK> Slang for automatic.
<apparle_> then why isn't it working
<ScottK> Dunno.
<apparle_> does it work for you
<ScottK> It starts.
<ScottK> Didn't play with it beyond tha
<apparle_> the search in dolphin doesn't work for me
<ScottK>  ...t
<ryanakca> ScottK: Hi, Greg says that Kobby/libqinfinity 1.0~beta4 don't work with libinfinity-0.4. He says that the current development branch does and that he can tag a beta for us if it will solve the problem. He's planning on releasing an RC in a month or so.
<ryanakca> s/an RC/a RC/g
<ScottK> ryanakca: Sounds like that's best (tag a beta).  We need to move forward.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks for looking into it.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, I'll get the packages updated with the new beta when it gets done
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<amichair> The graphics in ubiquty's slideshow are very pretty. Who made them?
<ScottK> shtylman, I believe.
<ofirk_> amichair: do you have an online link for the slideshow? I want to see it without downloading the whole iso...
<amichair> ofirk_: sorry, no. I just started working on ubiquity and couldn't help but notice it.
<ofirk_> amichair: thanks anyway :)
<DarkwingDuck> has nixternal been around?
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: Nay.
<DarkwingDuck> ahh, thanks amichair
<lex79> ofirk_: apt-get source ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<ofirk_> lex79: thanks!
<ofirk_> really nice slideshow
<lex79> no problem
<ofirk_> just noticed that the kubuntu logo isn't up-to-date
<Riddell> ofirk_: I'm sure you can fix it with your graphic skills :)
<ofirk_> Riddell: :)
<ofirk_> Riddell: I just don't know how to update the original image
<ofirk_> is it somewhere on launchpad?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-04-04
<Riddell> ofirk_: bzr branch lp:~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html
<Riddell> edit file
<Riddell> bzr commit
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~<lp-user-id>/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-logo
<Riddell> the bzr push needs an ssh key registered in launchpad
<lex79> JontheEchidna: advice for bug 554865 ? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554865 in kdeedu "CantorPart is in Lost & Found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554865
<Riddell> /usr/share/applications/kde4/cantor_part.desktop is the problem
<Riddell> I wonder what the solution is
<lex79> I knew the problem... :)
<Riddell> that file should be in /usr/share/kde4/services/ I think
<Riddell> try moving it there and seeing if everything still works
<lex79> ok Riddell
<lex79> Riddell: do you have time to upload kdemultimedia?
<Riddell> can do
<lex79> thanks
<Riddell> CMakeLists.txt will want    install( FILES cantor_part.desktop  DESTINATION  ${SERVICES_INSTALL_DIR} )
<JontheEchidna> lex79: the .desktop file also needs an entry "Type=Service"
<lex79> JontheEchidna: there is already
<JontheEchidna> Ah, it's near the bottom. Missed it
<lex79> strange, cmakelist is ok but the desktop file goes in the wrong place, bah
<Riddell> install( FILES cantor_part.desktop  DESTINATION ${XDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR} )
<Riddell> that's wrong
<lex79> omg, I saw it now
<lex79> patch ! patch ! :)
<ofirk_> Riddell: launchpad says: "You cannot upload to this branch. Members of Ubuntu branches can upload to this branch."
<Riddell> ofirk_: that's why you need to upload to a branch under your launchpad id
<Riddell> bzr push lp:ofirk/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-logo
<Riddell> where ofirk is your launchpad login id
<Riddell> ofirk_: or you can just send the image to me another way and I'll upload
<ofirk_> Riddell: I sent it to your email
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> that's strange: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/opensync-plugin-syncml
<freinhard> libsyncml0 not available?
<ScottK> freinhard: See the u-d-a mail about unbuildable binaries being removed.  I suspect that's one.
<freinhard> ScottK: no, syncml isn't listet in the 3.apr mail.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libopensync-plugin-syncml/0.22-2build1
<ScottK> Someone should fix that.
<ScottK> It's now libsyncml2 due to a soname transition.
<ScottK> freinhard: ^^^
<freinhard> sry can't, im not here from tomorrow on
<ryanakca> nixternal: The kubuntu logo plymouth theme, if you enter the wrong passphrase for an encrypted the disk, the "Invalid passphrase, options or try again" message appears right over the passphrase input box.
<JontheEchidna> whee, 2.5 MiB k3b docs all ready for the next CD \o/
<lex79> lol
<JontheEchidna> silly users, needing documentation
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> "4. The K3b DCOP Interface" <- This.
<lex79> they need docs for burning a cd? :)
<JontheEchidna> eww, the docs are KDE3 :(
<JontheEchidna> " In this dialog is nothing you can do. Just wait for you computer to finish the session."
 * JontheEchidna cries
<lex79> it's better split the docs and make it suggests
 * JontheEchidna screams in horror and throws his coke can at KHC
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Want to revert that one?
<JontheEchidna> ...it's tempting
<ScottK> The upload was a technical breach of string freeze, so if it's KDE3 docs, might be just as well to get rid of them.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: dputting a docless package now
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look when it's up.
<ScottK> Is it just me or does clicking on "Details" when kpackagekit is upgrading packages not actually provide any additional details, but just a throbber bar?
<amichair> ScottK: I noticed that peculiarity.
<ScottK> amichair: Please file a bug at b.k.o.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the non-python apt backend for packagekit gives the percentage of the current package being downloaded
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Then it shouldn't be offered if the Python one is in use.
<amichair> one less bug on the top 9 list. maybe tomorrow I'll have time for some more.
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Developer Channel | Support in #kubuntu | Beta 2 Freeze, UI Freeze, String Freeze, Feature Freeze | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 only 9 left, squish them quick or they'll be gone!
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I only see 8 left.
<amichair> (one waiting for merge)
<JontheEchidna> ah
<ScottK> Nice.
<JontheEchidna> neat, that's my bug :)
<amichair> your bug?
<ScottK> Resize and rotate defaults to keeping your changed setting if you don't reject them.
<ScottK> Isn't that exactly backwards.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, I reported bug 540278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540278 in ubiquity ""Getting Involved" link in the last page of the Kubuntu slideshow doesn't work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540278
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh. I thought u introduced it :-P
<amichair> actually, none of the links in the slideshow worked.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any chance you could fix that for me?
<ScottK> That is just totally wrong.
<JontheEchidna> where's resize and rotate?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Systemsettings "Display"
<ScottK> krandrtray (I assume)
<ScottK> That one should go upstream too.
<JontheEchidna> fail, dbusmenu causes the submenu to go offscreen for krandrtray :/
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how do I force the notifier to notice and offer the new updates?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: packagekit notices when it feels like. I don't really know how that one works. :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> dantti might, but he's not here
<amichair> no biggie.
<amichair> btw, I think ubiquity has some more serious trouble. still crashes a lot, things moving around, getting stuck...
<amichair> ScottK: KDE bug #233221, should u ever need it.
<ubottu> KDE bug 233221 in general "Update dialog details only shows useless throbber bar" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233221
<ScottK> amichair: Thanks.
<amichair> Sorry I didn't file it earlier - I usually do immediately, but I guess I was either really concentrating on something, or really interrupted by something else :-)
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for doing it.
<amichair> humpfff... 5 AM. Time for a long RSI break.
<amichair> g'nite!
<ScottK> Good night amichair.
<DarkwingDuck> Really? Maverick Meerkat?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Yes.  Really.  Queue "Danger Zone".
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Well, now we have a name. Time for us Doc guys to start planning again
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: bug 472668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472668 in kubuntu-docs "bad diction in english original makes translation difficult or impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472668
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ^^
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: bug 554870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554870 in kubuntu-docs ""CD & DVD Burning (K3b)" changed to "Disk Burning (K3b)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554870
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: 554873
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: bug 554873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554873 in kubuntu-docs "mounting audio-cd iso in vbox doesnt match docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554873
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: bug 553458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553458 in kubuntu-docs "Typos and wrong link in contributing.xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553458
<nixternal> yeah, right now I really don't care about bugs to be honest
<nixternal> especially the bugs described here
<nixternal> the wrong link can be fixed now
<nixternal> seeing as these are really small typos, I say we can probably fix them now...I will look at them a bit more on Monday
<nixternal> getting things ready for the Blackhawks game tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> got ya. I assigned myself. Should I just go ahead and fix the bug and push it?
<DarkwingDuck> Well, no you should.
<DarkwingDuck> I don't want to get yelled at for committing after the freeze :D
<nixternal> not yet...not until i can check it over more
<nixternal> not in the mood this week, especially right now
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, let me know. I've assigned myself to them.
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> remind me again on monday, because if we do make changes, pot files need to be regenerated and the package needs to be rebuilt and uploaded
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The display resolution default bugs me enough, I even filed a bug: Bug #554948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554948 in kdebase-workspace "Display settings change defaults to keep, not revert" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554948
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Does kubuntu docs show any screen shots of changing video resolution?
<apachelogger> re adblocking... I think it should be working without the evil GUI changes
<apachelogger> but for some reason the SSL certificate of esaylist couldnt be checked appropriately and so one gets that kind of message at startup
<apachelogger> so I suppose we should use another list ^^
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> what does everyone think about dumping the current adblock list completely? and leaving the adblock setup in 10.10+ to the user?
<apachelogger> now that KDE 4.5 contains a fancy easy to use interface for that
 * apachelogger never found it a very good thing to block ads by default
<apachelogger> lex79: did you upstream the fix for bug 554865 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554865 in kdeedu "CantorPart is in Lost & Found" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554865
<apachelogger> lex79: same for bug 554011 just different upstream ... in case we didnt do the b0rkage ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554011 in kdemultimedia "ships with /exists directory in violation of FHS" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554011
<apachelogger> lex79: cantorpart bug nominated and targetted for lucid final
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should work the patch policy part of the lucid packaging to its own policy page and stuff ;)
<lex79> apachelogger: I don't have the account to access in kde svn
<apachelogger> lex79: reviewboard.kde.org
<apachelogger> + mail
<apachelogger> + irc
<apachelogger> + forum
<apachelogger> + bko
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> plenty of choices ;)
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> lex79: the patch policy suggest that upstream shall be consulted about the patch, not that one needs to commit it directly :)
<apachelogger> in fact it does currently not even imply that one should get it into upstream first and then create a patch of the code included in upstream, which IMHO is a perferred work flow since upstream maintainers usually add some special extra that makes the feature faster or something
<lex79> right
<apachelogger> bug 553462 is a duplicate of something, i dont know what though ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553462 in kdenetwork "User can't share directory with kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553462
<apachelogger> there are like a billion reports regarding filesharing
<apachelogger> all saying eventually the same
<apachelogger> and all not belonging in the bug tracker to begin with :(
<lex79> apachelogger: they want kdenetwork-filesharing into cd I suppose
<apachelogger> oh, that bug I can close then
<lex79> apachelogger: did you add that package into cd? lol
 * lex79 goes out of the home, bbl
<apachelogger> lex79: no, adding it is a no-brainer since it is worth nothing without the appropriate server packages, and those shouldnt be on the CD but installed on-demand IMHO
<apachelogger> either way the stack is mediocre, so at best it would just put the issues out in the public
<amichair> Riddell: How do you recreate bug #540922  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540922 in ubiquity "apt error when running oem-config-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540922
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 553541 stable you say? :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553541 in kdebase-workspace "Recent KDE package updates made plasma desktop bar vanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553541
<apparle> guys... I thought of taking part in GSoC this year under kubuntu.... but figured out that would be too much for me.... so what all should I learn by next year so as to take part as well as contribute to kubuntu development
<Riddell> amichair: I just did an install in oem mode and british english locale
<amichair> Riddell: us english probably shouldn't make a difference... couldn't recreate it
<amichair> not that I managed to complete an installation... it's full of bugs
<amichair> but different ones
<Riddell> hopefully it's fixed itself then
<Riddell> I saw you reported a crash
<amichair> the 4th (different) one I've seen this week
<amichair> and I see a few gui ones too...
<amichair> bugs tend to cluster
<amichair> it would be a good idea to give ubiquity a good triage/test/fix spree before release
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> openoffice is oracleified
 * apachelogger finds that groofy
<apachelogger> even though the orangish background and the red logo somehow make an agressive combiniation
<jussi01> apachelogger: hrm?
<apachelogger> splash screen
<jussi01> ooohh
<apachelogger> oh man
<apachelogger> it is so sad when reviewers dont get their facts straight
<apachelogger> apparently Kubuntu 10.04 doesnt use hal
<apachelogger> we now have a better hardware abstraction layer with better hardware support and stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<ejat> apachelogger: :)
<markey> there is a lot of interest from KDE users in getting Phonon-VLC. maybe you could consider to offer a package for Lucid?
<markey> it would require libVLC 1.1, and Phonon-VLC from Git Master
<markey> it's not perfect yet, but already very stable
<markey> (has not crashed once for me yet, and xine crashes all the time with HTTP)
<JontheEchidna> I doubt that the vlc maintainers would spring for a prerelease version of vlc in an LTS
<markey> JontheEchidna: true, but maybe a PPA could be an option?
<JontheEchidna> that sounds like the best option
<markey> :)
<ghostcube_maemo> is there an quassel for maemo?
<jussi01> ghostcube_maemo: there was a build around....
<ghostcube_maemo> jussi01: thx will have a look
<ScottK> "We're pleased to announce the launch of the Groups Advisory Board ..." <--- There should really be a Freenode spam opt out.
<nigelb> that seems familiar
<apachelogger> and always someone else is spamming
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how is bug 352687 a bug in workspace?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352687 in kdebase-workspace "KDE is creating incorrect GTK rc files when applying colors to non-KDE4 applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352687
<JontheEchidna> It's talking about the "apply colors to non-KDE apps" checkbox in the colors kcm
<JontheEchidna> kcm-gtk doesn't touch colors
<apachelogger> I thought it had some color option
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: close -> upstream I suggest
<apachelogger> also I am not exactly sure how this relates to the kde creaed gtkrc anyway
<apachelogger> since clearly the clearlooks stuff is referncing some symbol that does not exist
 * JontheEchidna just found a memleak in his code caused by him not deleting his Privat class :x
<apachelogger> those things happen
<yuriy> wow the OO.o splash screen says oracle now, feels so weird
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or apachelogger: I did some detective work on Bug #554948, but now it needs someone who understands the code better than I do.  Would you please take a look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554948 in kdebase-workspace "Display settings change defaults to keep, not revert" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554948
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna: from a quick look at the constructor code I would suspect that kdialog's setDefaultButton interface is bugged
<apachelogger> ScottK: also, is it just here, or does the krandrtray revert properly while the kcm does not?
<lex79> apachelogger: krandrtray works fine here, revert is ok
<lex79> kcm doesn't
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> tabs
<apachelogger> lex79: thanks for testing
<lex79> np
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please mark that in the bug.
<apachelogger> I suppose so
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> if dbusmenu is not going to be fixed soonish I will take my laser screwdriver and screw every single patch regarding it towards hell
 * apachelogger is getting annoyed majorly by that crap
<apachelogger> intersting
<ScottK> Since krandrtray works, if we don't get the kcm sorted, maybe we can just patch the kcm away with a release note to use krandrtray.
<Nightrose> is anyone else seeing the kopete systray menu flickering since 4.2.4 update?
<ScottK> Still on Jaunty?
<Nightrose> yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is dbusmenu
<Nightrose> eh sorry
<Nightrose> 4.4.2
<ScottK> I just finished upgrading the last Jaunty box to Karmic here about two hours ago, so I can't check.
<apachelogger> same goes for amarok
<apachelogger> and krandrtray
<apachelogger> broken icons in amarok and kopete also come from dbusmeu
<Nightrose> ScottK: sorry - getting confused with all the names and numbers ;-)
<Nightrose> jaunty with 4.4.2
<apachelogger> the fact that kopete never ever loads its menu on first try is also dbusmenu
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh :(
<apachelogger> the fact that loading amaroks menu is ...
<apachelogger> also dbusmenu \o/
<Nightrose> why is that only happening with 4.4.2?
<apachelogger> hence my annoyance
<Nightrose> didn't happen in 4.4.1
<Nightrose> i see
<apachelogger> Nightrose: could also be some intermediate change in dbusmenu or some of its stack
<ScottK> Probably agateau needs to fix his patch.
<Nightrose> k
 * Nightrose will wait it out then
<Nightrose> it's a bit annoying as one can't click anything for a while in the menu
<apachelogger> Computer says ... "NO"
<apachelogger> the code style in krandr is rather scary
 * apachelogger finds krandr itself rather scary
<apachelogger> and confusing
<apachelogger> the reason it works via krandrtray is that it uses a completely different approach it seems, krandrtray controls outputs, while the kcm controls screens
<apachelogger> which probably makes sense to a certain degree
<apachelogger> the the reverting logic in the kcm is apparently broken doesnt make sense though ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO this should be upstreamed
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree.  I was just hoping one of you code Ninjas could fix it first.
<apachelogger> way too complex code base IMHO
<apachelogger> + there is more breakage anyway
<apachelogger> config restoring doesnt work at all IIRC
 * apachelogger doesnt wanna hack with that code style ^^
<apachelogger> oh oh oh, maybe i understand...
<apachelogger> one screen can have multiple outputs
<apachelogger> I am not sure what an output is though
<apachelogger> and why krandrtray would set the resolution on a per-output basis
<apachelogger> omg there is even a display entity ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I actually think i know why the kcm is not working
<apachelogger> there is a whole bunch of commented out code that is as far as I understand responsible for altering the output objects
<apachelogger> that said, it is also responsible to set the information necessary to reset the outputs
<apachelogger> which is exactly the part that is commented out
<DarkwingDuck> Happy Easter to all
 * apachelogger notes that it is also VERY difficult to read code on a netbook screen -.-
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: happy easter to you too :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: how are things?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ScottK mad me read ugly code, which makes me think that he supports me in my madness ^^
<DarkwingDuck> I think I can dig up some old PERL code for you
<apachelogger> PERL!!!
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Sput> ♥ Perl ♥
<apachelogger> Sput: go make proper kde emoticon support :P
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> kcmshell(14365) RandROutput::tryCrtc: Failed to change output "LVDS1" to CRTC 64
<apachelogger> kcmshell(14365) RandROutput::tryCrtc:    Switching back to old CRTC 64
<apachelogger> that does look weird, doenst it ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I dont get that thing
 * apachelogger closes gdb before something bad happens
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> come one... you broke akonadi for me to fix it :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kcmshell(14365) RandRCrtc::applyProposed:        Proposed CRTC rect: QRect(0,0 0x0)
<apachelogger> I blame the config stuff
<apachelogger> ScottK: eventually that is all because the config stuff is busted
<DarkwingDuck> aka it's your fault
<apachelogger> well, not the button focus
<apachelogger> I am not sure where that comes from though
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: excluded from the rule is code that uses ugly style :P
<apachelogger> and that is code with ugly style
<DarkwingDuck> ahh, that's your scape-goat?
<apachelogger> and patches!
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I really think I need to take some c++ courses.
<DarkwingDuck> Or something to learn
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can't get KOffice to build, it fails to find libkexiutils.so.6. I'm sure that it is inside kexi.install file but somehow it fails each time -> http://pastebin.ca/1856852
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file.
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so kexi libs should actually go to koffice-libs.install>
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> you should know that :P
<apachelogger> it is possible
<apachelogger> and would solve the issue
<Quintasan> what about those shlibs or symbols file?
<apachelogger> but what the note there says is that other packages must be processed before koffice-libs so that it can find the others
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please some up your krandrtray/kcm findings in the bug so I can upstream it with maximum informaiton.
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually I didnt find out anything useful
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: all I can say that it is one messy code
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: lern python if you want to troll apachelogger
<apachelogger> and that the issue is probably somewhere in the actual restoring portion of thecode
<Quintasan> apachelogger luvs python
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> here it however sent the approiate signals ... so it actually noticed that I cancled/timed out
<apachelogger> it just did fail to revert back
<apachelogger> and that is IMHO because of the unified approach to doing this
 * apachelogger thinks about getting home tomorrow
<apachelogger> I am even less useful on a netbook :P
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you should feel like you were poked with a stick very moment ago, what about those shlibs files?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: post0r your debian dir
<AzureDragon> Hello, I'm a student considering applying for the Google Summer of Code. For one of the Kubuntu-related projects I mean. I thought I'd come and say hi. :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I copy pasted the libs from kexi.install to koffice-libs.install and it worked, but here, anyways -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/koffice_2.1.81-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<apachelogger> mh mh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: must go to koffice-libs because kexi depends koffice-libs, if they are in kexi then ko-libs depends kexi and kexi depends ko-libs
<apachelogger> hi AzureDragon
<AzureDragon> apachelogger: hi
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> AzureDragon: \o
<apachelogger> Quintasan: on the other hand...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: something might be in ko-libs that does not belong there to begin with :P
<apachelogger> and that is the root of all this evil
<AzureDragon> Hey I was looking at the KPackageKit project proposal.., Does Kubuntu use the kPackageKit source from the KDE SVN? Or a modified version for Kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> AzureDragon: It's the same as what's in kdesvn, with a few patches to integrate things such as our sources.list editor
<JontheEchidna> Though we are using KPK 0.5 rather than 0.6, since 0.6 is an API/ABI unstable version at the moment
<Quintasan> AzureDragon: if you have access to lucid machine running lucid I'm sure you can do apt-get source kpackagekit and check things out
<Quintasan> lucid machine running lucid :O
<Quintasan> awesome error is awesome
<AzureDragon> Quintasan: my main desktop is running Lucid. :)
<Quintasan> AzureDragon: fabulous, so grab the source already and start hacking :P
<AzureDragon> Quintasan: That was something else I was gonna ask. Is knowledge of Qt/C++ a requirement for doing a project like that one in GsoC? I haven't used ether (that being said, I do know how to program, and I am willing to learn as fast as necessary).
<Quintasan> AzureDragon: I bet C++ and Qt will be required.
<Quintasan> After all KDE is using Qt framework so...
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> But hey, cpp + qt = magic, you can work on killer apps like Digikam or Choqok
<AzureDragon> I might not stand much of a chance of getting in then. =O
<Quintasan> I'm just learning on my own pace, I have school, social life (yeah, sometimes it happens  :D) so I'd rather not spent ALL my time on cpp :P
<Quintasan> at my own pace*
<AzureDragon> =)
<AzureDragon> Well, if no-one ends up doing a GsoC project involveing KPackageKit, I may try to controbute over the summer anyhow. =)
<amichair> Is there a GUI expert in the house? Or someone familiar with ubiquity?
<amichair> or anyone who knows the reason behind the size of the progressbar? http://imagebin.ca/view/GGeqBQ.html
<Quintasan> amichair: I think for GUI things you can ask seele
<amichair> seele: ^^ any thoughts on this?
<DarkwingDuck> woah...
<rgreening> nixternal: could yo ulook into this bug report? bug 555349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555349 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu plymouth theme does not show the passphrase prompt for LUKS encrypted hard disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555349
<larsivi> have anyone seen the plymouth theme with a radeon HD card?
<larsivi> I've yet to see it at least :P
<DarkwingDuck> I can't get it to work on either of my computers... Intel card and Nvidea card
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I'm finally setting up filters for my email
<seele> amichair: wow.. how did you get the progress bar to do 59% at the first step? did you go backwards after getting so far?
<seele> amichair: i think the point is to show you how far you are through the configuration process, although the navigation on the left hand side sortof do that for you already
<seele> instead of percentage maybe it should say step 9 of 15 complete or something
<amichair> seele: oh not exactly - I just played around with it to get a snapshot
<amichair> it's not the overall progress, it's the progress of individual little steps along the way
<seele> the combination of all the steps overall, no?
<amichair> here's another phase: http://imagebin.ca/view/CQ37320D.html
<Riddell> no that's the progress of loading the new step
<amichair> e.g., if u click 'update this installer', the progressbar appears and goes from empty to full
<Riddell> amichair: what's the problem?
<seele> oooooh
<seele> is that the downloading updates thing?
<amichair> if it updates from the timeserver, it appears and goes again. it disappears in between
<Riddell> no, it's a progress bar while each page is loading
<Riddell> it's all shtylman's doing
<seele> oh, then i have no idea
<seele> why would you need to know the status of each page loading?
<seele> shouldnt it be rendering in a few miliseconds?
<Riddell> just something to look at, else it's unresponsive for several seconds
<amichair> Riddell: the problem is both the bug in the last link above
<Riddell> can take 10 seconds to load those pages, debconf isn't fast
<Riddell> amichair: file a bug, assign to shtylman
<seele> then the loading progress should be in the middle of the page that is loading not up in the corner
<amichair> which I can fix by making it take up the full width - it's just that it's so unusual, I assume there's some reason behind it...
<seele> i hadnt noticed it.. id idnt realise what hta twas for, heh
<Riddell> no paticular reason, he just replaced the normal progress bar dialogue with that new progress bar one day, caused a few coding headaches along the way
<amichair> seele: It's not exactly the page loading progress. it's more like sub-tasks in between that aren't instantanious provide the progress so the user will know why it's 'stuck'
 * daskreech prefers the loading in the corner like as web page
<amichair> now that I got the screenshot, I also notice the midget skip button...
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, this is interesting... In Kmail when I move a message to another folder it makes a blank unknown message in the inbox... Anyone know why?
<amichair> daskreech: a progressbar is more informative, if percentage info is calculable... and it also says what it's doing (well not in the first screenshot, but in some of them)
<daskreech> amichair: That was in response to seele saying the progress should be in the middle of the page
<amichair> seele: So, I can't make it full width either (because it bumps into the title text) - so just enlarge it more to the left?
<amichair> daskreech: ah, ok. In this case it doesn't replace the page content anyway, so it will stay on top, I guess.
<amichair> Riddell: on a related note, there's the other progressbar, of actual installation progress - You and I both opened bugs on the wierd 'skip' button that appears occasionally at the bottom and messes up the layout too
<amichair> Riddell: what does that 'skip' do anyway? when I tried clicking it, the whole installer disappeared.
<seele> how long does it take to load a page? why not use the little spinner instead of a progress bar
<Riddell> yes, could be a papercut that
<Riddell> seele: 3 to 10 seconds I'd guess
<seele> i dont see what value is provided by showing a straight bar with a percentage.. especailly for every page
<seele> geez that is a long freaking time
<seele> is that on average/slower systems? i dont remember it taking that long for me
<amichair> seele: again, it's not exactly a page load. It's tasks that need to be performed in between. downloading installer updates, getting time from timeserver, and some other stuff. the text on the progress changes accordingly too.
<Riddell> well 10 seconds for the partitoner page when you have several disks
<seele> why are the installer updates being downloaded between each page?
<Riddell> they aren't
<amichair> yeah, that too - 'detecting filesystems' or whatever it says... those kinds of tasks
<amichair> the updates are if u click 'update this installer' in welcome page. it doesn't actually go to a different page, just does it's thing, and when it's finished, the 'update' link disappears.
<seele> whatever piece of information is missing , that ui block should be replaced with the progress indicator with a label that says what it is doing
<amichair> I actually opened a bug on that too, I think it should be part of the wizard process - maybe a checkbox for updating, followed by a 'next'.
<seele> i still think a spinner is better, the percentage bar isn't telling me anything because the procedures are micro steps
<seele> if there is only one step -- e.g. getting the time from the timeserver -- all the steps inbetween dont matter to me so i dont need to know the progress. only that it is doing something
<amichair> seele: the first screenshot indeed doesn't say what it's doing - that's a bug. other tasks (like the second image) do
<amichair> Here's how it looks when updating installer: http://imagebin.ca/view/mT3BikG.html
<seele> yeah, i dunno. how much can we change now anyway? it's my fault for not paying attention to it earlier
<ScottK> Since it's post-U/I freeze you'd need to get nixternal to bless any changes and update screenshots.
<seele> after convincing shtylman that they should be done
<seele> i fail
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-28
<ScottK> Riddell: Update on the GL/GLES stuff for armel: In addition to your kdeartwork upload, I fixed kipi-plugins and kdegames.  I have a test build of koffice going.  kdeedu and kdeplasma-addons are blocked on avogadro getting fixed.  slangasek assigned someone to work on avogadro yesterday.
<ScottK> FSVO yesterday.
<ScottK> Depending on TZ it might be day before yesterday.
<bambee> morning
<droidslayer> yofel: around?
<droidslayer> yofel: any ideas how I can access your server if I am behind a proxy server which only a
<droidslayer> has port 8080 open
<apachelogger> look
<apachelogger> it is a droid
<apachelogger> omg
<droidslayer> ...
<droidslayer> Arf
<droidslayer> apachelogger: I hate this class
<apachelogger> is it about android?
<droidslayer> No ubuntu for miles
<droidslayer> Wat2do
<droidslayer> apachelogger: networking
<apachelogger> what is a miles?
<droidslayer> Socket programming
<apachelogger> people still do that?
<droidslayer> apachelogger: s/miles/kilo meters
<tazz> heh
<tazz> droidslayer, so ask the teacher about the port 8080 question.
<droidslayer> I just have firessh
<apachelogger> metrics are supreme
<tazz> it is a networking class after all.
<droidslayer> Lol
 * apachelogger wonders what youbuntoo has to do with distances though
<droidslayer> tazz: as if she would no
<droidslayer> Know even
<tazz> droidslayer, she should :-/
<apachelogger> tazz: don't be silly, only people who don't have read the associated literature ask questions
<droidslayer> I see ubuntu 9.19
<droidslayer> Er
<droidslayer> 9.10
 * apachelogger never asks questions and never reads
<apachelogger> <-- dumb as a spaceship
<apachelogger> nah, hold on
<apachelogger> <-- dumb as a cpu
<apachelogger> actually worse as I do not do calculations as fast
<apachelogger> http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/ipad-onswipe-theme/
<apachelogger> time to get an ipad
<apachelogger> droidslayer: now what I do not compute, why would the proxy be a problem?
<tazz> apachelogger, you mean garbage in = garbage out? That was one of the first "computer Laws" taught at my school :p
<apachelogger> I mean, the proxy can have any port, the dest port of packages stays the same
<apachelogger> unless the proxy is not just a proxy ^^
<apachelogger> tazz: as someone who thinks of rectangles as circles I do oppose the idea of laws in something as fuzzy as computer science :P
<tazz> :D
<droidslayer> apachelogger: I think ssh is blocked
<droidslayer> Only http traffic
<droidslayer> Can't get tethering to work on windows
<tazz> droidslayer, cant you use gprs ? ssh is very bandwidth light, protocol.
<droidslayer> tazz: I have 3g
<droidslayer> Tg
<droidslayer> The problem is tethering
<apachelogger> pay me 5k and I shall make you an app
<apachelogger> actually you can get it for 2.5k if you let me put ads in it
<tazz> apachelogger, what currency ? ;)
<jussi> haha
<droidslayer> Paise
<droidslayer> :P
<apachelogger> does it matter, they are all worthless by now
<apachelogger> spacebucks - the next big thing
<tazz> droidslayer, just pay apachelogger  some INR
<jussi> apachelogger: btw, was meaning to ask you, do you want a diaspora invite? I have one left...
<apachelogger> I never had no INR
<apachelogger> jussi: uh, yes, pretty please :)
<tazz>  i have 10 left. :p
<jussi> pm email address
<tazz> jussi invited droidslayer who invited me. 
<tazz> :p
<apachelogger> jussi: sitter.harald@gmail.com
<apachelogger> like google didnt already know
<jussi> sent
<apachelogger> arrived
<apachelogger> jussi: thanks
 * apachelogger uberhugs jussi
<jussi> anyone know who guarav chaturvedi is? 
<tazz> jussi o.O me
<jussi> tazz: ahh! so its you who friended me :)
 * jussi adds to ubuntu aspect
<tazz> jussi afaik there is no concept of friends on diaspora.
<jussi> haha
 * apachelogger once had a friend, sold him for a bottle of vodka and 3 cigars
<jussi> apachelogger: awww
<jussi> btw, picture uploading seems borked. anyone else got that currently? 
<jussi> apachelogger: also, diaspora is something you might like to contribute to - its in ruby :P :P 
<apachelogger> like I don't have enough stuff to contribute to :P
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> apachelogger: but your friend sold you, so you now have more time, right? 
<jussi> :P
<jussi> err you sold your friend, but yeauh
<apachelogger> oh dear lawd
<apachelogger> dispora doesn't have pirate english
<apachelogger> how am I supposed to understand this rubbish
<apachelogger> oh noes
<jussi> haha
<jussi> apachelogger: patches welcome :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> alpha it is
<apachelogger> maybe on of these days I will make a patchy
<apachelogger> or maybe not
 * apachelogger tries to figure out a release schedule for phonon backends
<apachelogger> ah, javascript
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> jussi: for one reason or another no json response arrives from uploading a photo
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, I just mentioned it in #diaspora-dev, hope someone fixes it
<jussi> (soon)
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger had too much coffee again
<jussi> apachelogger: lol
<bambee> Riddell: about obex-data-server I've just to make a new snapshot from upstream ? => 0.4.6~svn20110210-0ubuntu1 
<Riddell> bambee: yes I believe so
<allee> netw
<Riddell> ScottK: I have a test build of kdeedu going which removes opengl and avogadro
<Riddell> ScottK: I hae me doots about avogadro being able to work with openGLES, there's no mention of it in the source
<Riddell> ScottK: I also have a build of koffice half done which got killed by broken buildds, retrying it now
<droidslayer> So ... Flipping ... Hot
<droidslayer> Riddell: did you get to ride in a auto 
<droidslayer> ?
<Riddell> no, I never did :(
<ScottK> Riddell: My koffice build failed with http://paste.kde.org/8315/ - Suggestions welcome.
<ScottK> The failed build is in /var/cache/pbuilder/build//32544 on my arm box if looking at the remains helps.
 * tazz waves at Mamarok 
<tazz> Riddell, you want a diaspora invite ?
<Mamarok> tazz: hey :)
 * Mamarok also has invites for Diaspora
<nigelb> shadeslayer: darn, I didn't give Riddell and nerve wrecking bike journey through bangalore traffic
<yofel> droidslayer: no idea, but I can open 8080 if you need it
<Riddell> ScottK: this fixes it http://paste.kde.org/8317/
<Riddell> tazz: hmm, this sounds like yet another social network thing
<tazz> Riddell, it is, it is...
<Riddell> I'll pass for now, I have an invite tollerance of a dozen on new social networks
<Riddell> ScottK: kdeedu if failing due to separate multiarch breakage anyway :(
<droidslayer> yofel: nah ... Setup a proper server in the lab
<yofel> k
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Trying.
<ScottK> Riddell: Avogadro accepted.
<Riddell> ScottK: kdebase-workspace on its way too for mobile love
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's in too.
<c2tarun> sorry I got disconnected, :( did anyone reply to my query?
<Riddell> what was your query?
<c2tarun> how do kde-developers work? I mean what work do they do?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> what work do they do within KDE or for their jobs?  it rather depends on the individual in either case
<c2tarun> Riddell: within KDE
<c2tarun> Riddell: I mean what kind of development work is going on in KDE and how can anyone participate in it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any particular features that you would like to see in KDE Telepathy? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it should be able to connect to facebook and google talk without having to case what XMPP is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: something more substantial ... :D
<Riddell> c2tarun: typically each part of KDE has a mailing list, irc channel, bug tracker on bugs.kde.org etc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it should use the message indicator
<c2tarun> Riddell: so are there any online project work going on for kde or its just bug fixing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would that qualify for 3 months of work?
<Riddell> unlikely
<shadeslayer> hmmm ... what else
<Riddell> gobby type collaboration between all applications via telepathy
<c2tarun> Riddell: to work on any lets say this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269353 how should I start?
<ubottu> KDE bug 269353 in general "Crash when dropping files on the breadcrumb bar" [Crash,New]
<bambee> c2tarun: 1) install debugging symbols 2) try to reproduce the crash (the same crash not another) 3) download the code (apt-get source) 4) try to understand the issue
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 1 bugs http://goo.gl/23eui | Meeting Wednesday 30th 17:00UTC
<dantti> does someone knows what happened to systray apps that don't get the theme?
<Riddell> dantti: if they don't get the plasma theme artwork they fall back to the normal icon
<dantti> Riddell: hey :) no, I'm speaking of oxygen theme, when you open it it' gets no theme
<dantti> more specifficaly kpk (I couldn't find another app with that problem)
<seiflotfy> we will rock KDE 
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<dantti> Riddell: btw as soon as I finish some personal stuff I'll try to release Apper (too bad that it's too late for 11.04)
<bambee> Riddell: libqzeitgeist is tagged , jpwhiting is actually creating a tarball and the library has a fixed soname now
<dantti> Riddell: taking care of two kids is much more work than I imagined :P
<Daskreech> Riddell: should that install KDE page stay on the wiki?
<Quintasan> qzeitgeist?
<Quintasan> Why would I want GNOME in my KDE
<Daskreech> zeitgeist isn't technically GNOMe
<Daskreech> Like akonadi isn'ttechnically KDE
<Quintasan> Oh, I thought Zeitgeist is some GNOME-ish black magic
<Quintasan> Daskreech: and it (Zeitgeist) won't pull half of GNOME as dependencies?
<Daskreech> Other way around
<Daskreech> Half of GNOME pulls Zeitgeist
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> I was afraid I would have to install half of GNOME to have Zeitgeist
<apachelogger> Daskreech: akonadi isn't KDE
<apachelogger> in fact it was supposed to be fdo
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I just said that
<apachelogger> but they rejected it
<apachelogger> them bstrds
<Daskreech> Cause it didn't have a GNOME implementation as I recall
<apachelogger> nah, cause it all goes to crapz
<seiflotfy> Quintasan, zeitgeist has NO GNOME dependency
<Riddell> Daskreech: yes I think so but it should be updated 
<ct529> hi everybody, I have a serious problem here .... when you maximise / minimise konsole the entire desktop freezes .... 10.10 64 bit with kde 4.6.1 same problem with kde 4.6.0
<Daskreech> Riddell: is there an equivalent for less than full KDE since KDE4 ?
<ct529> I have tried to debug, but unsuccessfull ....
<ct529> anyone heard of it? what should I do?
<Riddell> dantti: I seem to remember from looking at the code that it's non-trivial to apply the oxygen systray theme to icons, by default it'll just open the normal icon you specify
<Riddell> by non trivial I mean it has to use locate() and whatnot
<Riddell> Daskreech: kde-plasma-desktop
<Riddell> or -netbook
<Riddell> ct529: I've not heard of that issue
<ct529> Riddell: I have done a bit of googling and the issue seems to be discussed
<ct529> Riddell: the machine is quite performant, cannto be due to the hw
<ct529> Riddell: also gnome or lxde or openbox do not have the same problem
<jussi> ct529: is it only console
<jussi> ? 
<ct529> jussi: yes
<dantti> Riddell: no, I expressed myself badly, what I'm trying to say is this -> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/28/plasma-desktopOD1804.jpg
<Riddell> dantti: what's the issue there?
<dantti> Riddell: the widget theme?
<Daskreech> Riddell: KDE has been replaced with kde-full ?
<Riddell> Daskreech: look in meta-kde
<Riddell> dantti: oh aye, that's ugly
<Daskreech> What's meta-kde ?
<dantti> Riddell: yes it is, it happened after 4.6
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I guess you can answer that :)
<Riddell> Daskreech: the source package from debian for various meta packages for kde
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> source
<Daskreech> hmm 
<ct529> jussi: actually, it is only konsole .... it does not happen on other konsoles
<ct529> jussi: sorry, consoles :-D
<dantti> Riddell: on maverick when you click on the update icon it opend the whole select update ui whitout a theme, now that i'm on natty only when I click to see a transaction running from the tray...
 * jussi really now has no idea, thought maybe a graphics driver bug.
<Riddell> dantti: I don't have that problem on my install, or on today's daily live CD
<dantti> something between 4.6.0 and 4.6.1 broke this
<dantti> Riddell: have you tried to open a running transaction from the tray icon?
<Riddell> dantti: hmm, yes
<Riddell> that does have the problem
<Riddell> weird
<dantti> Riddell: and here we have a lp bug :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/707916
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707916 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "issue kpackagekit with oxygen" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dantti> Riddell: the fix half fix things... weird
<Riddell> KDE uses adds a line that points to its plugins so Qt only apps can find the oxygen widget theme
<Riddell> maybe that broke
<Daskreech> ct529: is it only on 64 bit installs?
<ct529> Daskreech: have no idea I only have 64 bits
<ct529> one of the difficulties is that there is no dbg package for konsole
<Riddell> it's kdebase-dbg but probably the problem is in X
<debfx> dantti: this commit might fix the issue: http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=kdelibs.git&a=commitdiff&h=979a19afe93d1e4a5be684c1139b6ab242e6b9b6
<ct529> thanks Riddell
<ScottK> mgraesslin: re your blog post: Don't forget about the appmenu work that agateau has done.  I believe the needed Qt changes will be upstream in 4.8.  http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2010/07/08/global-menu-in-action-in-kubuntu-maverick/
<ct529> Riddell: I have kdebase-dbg installed but I cannot get any debugging output
<ScottK> It sounds somewhat similar.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: that's exactly what I had in mind :-)
<dantti> debfx: hmm probably, will that be on natty?
<Riddell> dantti: should be 4.6.2 is due to be tagged this week
<dantti> Riddell: k, nice :)
<ct529> would the xorg.log be any useful?
<ct529> in case the bug is connected the X rather than konsole?
<Daskreech> ~/.xsession-errors might help as well
<m4n1sh> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hello m4n1sh 
<Riddell> ct529: probably gdb backtrace of X more likely
<m4n1sh> you peopled asked for libqzeitgeist tarball. Right?
<ct529> Riddell: ok
<ct529> Riddell: how do I generate it?
<Riddell> m4n1sh: we did
<m4n1sh> Riddell: shall I mail it to you?
<Riddell> ct529: that I don't know I'm afraid, you'd need to ask X people such as in #ubuntu-x
<Riddell> m4n1sh: it should be released to the public
<m4n1sh> yeah, we are waiting for the webmaster to be online
<m4n1sh> who has access to the server
<m4n1sh> Riddell: in this case what URL pattern you want for watch file?
<Riddell> m4n1sh: qzeitgeist-A.B.C.tar.bz2 ?
<m4n1sh> I mean the URL how it should look like?
<m4n1sh> since we have many  other components too
<m4n1sh> so have to keep them structured in directory
<Riddell> zeitgeist.org.uk/download/qzeitgeist/qzeitgeist-A.B.C.tar.bz2 ?
<Riddell> I don't think it matters much as long as it's consistent
<m4n1sh> thanks. :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: should I recommend kpackagekit or muon ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: does anything use the phonon zeitgeist integration?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> Daskreech: that's up to you surely
<apachelogger> also depends on what you mean by use ;)
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, well a KDE SoC is up
<seiflotfy> :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so no pressing reason to break feature freeze and worry about getting it on the CD presumably
<Daskreech> Riddell: ok better question is Muon up for discussion as a viable replacement for kpackagekit?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
<seiflotfy> and it will be a journal for plasma
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.5 wants to get a feature freeze break though ;)
<apachelogger> as phonon-gst is soon coming out and it will depend on 4.5
<Riddell> Daskreech: I've heard jonathan saying it might be
<Daskreech> I'll put both :)
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: yo, it's beta time, do we have any beta documentation?
<DarkwingDuck> We will by the first.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ^^
<DarkwingDuck> We've had two deaths in the family this month so I'm about a week behind but, I'll catch us up.
<Daskreech> DarkwingDuck: Sorry to hear
<DarkwingDuck> :) It's okay
<DarkwingDuck> But, now that I'm home I can work on this.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: groovy, thanks for looking after it, let me know when it's good to package
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: when is beta1 release?
 * DarkwingDuck forgot about the beta release... I was shooting for the doc freeze on the 7th
<Riddell> Thursday
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger... Okay
<Riddell> well don't worry if it's not in beta, it usually isn't
<Riddell> doc freeze is the important one indeed
<DarkwingDuck> It will be for 11.10
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> and 11.04 will be done for doc freeze for sure.
<Riddell> bambee: m4n1sh has the tar
<m4n1sh> yeah
<m4n1sh> am uploading it on the releases server
<bambee> m4n1sh: great :)
<bambee> thanks !
<Riddell> nixternal: what can you tell us about the ktorrent bug you were mentioning?  we should decide on syncing from debian or not
<m4n1sh> dammit.. 403 publicly.. I need to catch the webadmin again
<Daskreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE Can someone once over for mistakes
<Riddell> hi sheytan, are you able to do a release graphic for kubuntu.org front page? (still a month to go but best to be prepared)
<Riddell> Daskreech: thanks!  the first line should probably be changed to be compliant with KDE's branding
<Riddell> so probably "Installing KDE's Plasma Desktop and Applications"
<Daskreech> I just put software compilation
<bambee> obex-data-server has been uploaded on revu (synced with trunk)
<c2tarun> bambee: ping
<bambee> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> bambee: hi, sorry I was out for a while, what do you mean by debugging symbols?
<bambee> packages which end with -dbg
<bambee> for example libqt4-dbg
<c2tarun> why do we use them, I dont know anything about them, is there any place I can read about them?
<bambee> debugging symbol are additional informations used by gdb with libraries and executable to get a nice backtrace with functions, variables etc.
<c2tarun> bambee: you fixed any bug? can you please give me any link, looking on it will help me.
<c2tarun> bambee: or, please give me link of any small crash bug.
<bambee> what? I fixed nothing
<c2tarun> bambee: how to do a backtrace?
<bambee> well, ask a kde dev for a small crash. Or look for "junior" bugs 
<c2tarun> bambee: what about backtrace? can you  please tell me how to run a backtrace?
<bambee> c2tarun: usually when a kde application crashes a window containing the backtrace is opened
 * bambee tries to remember its name... kcrashhandler ?
<yofel> drkonqi
<yofel> c2tarun: open drkonqi for now, you can manually simulate a crash with (using konsole as example):
<yofel> start konsole, then run: kill -s SIGSEGV $(pidof konsole)
<yofel> that'll open the crash handler
<bambee> c2tarun: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports
<yofel> if you go on developer information it will try to generate the backtrace
<yofel> (if you have the debugging symbols installed)
<bambee> you can also click on "install missing symbols" (something like that)
<c2tarun> yofel: I am getting command not found for drkonqi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we really need a new snapshot of rekonq for this beta, the tab bar but is a killer
<yofel> c2tarun: you can't run it by hand, it's not in the PATH - once you crash konsole it'll open by itself
<Riddell> afiestas: do you know if there's a bug for the obex-data-server issue?
<c2tarun> yofel: I am getting this msg Warning: Program '/bin/bash' crashed. but drkonqi is not starting.
<yofel> c2tarun: odd, works here, can you try to crash something else like dolphin?
<c2tarun> yofel: is SIGSEGV is for crashing anything?
<yofel> c2tarun: SIGSEGV is a signal that's usually send out by the application on a crash (Segmentation fault)
<c2tarun> yofel: got it :) I crashed bash last time not konsole.
<yofel> well, at least it's one type of a crash, there are other reasons for crashes too
<yofel> ah, ok ^^
<c2tarun> is there anything I can read about backtracking and fixing crash bugs?
<Riddell> c2tarun: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/Debugging_with_GDB
<yofel> well, you'll need to know the language the application is written in to fix crash bugs, as for backtraces: for KDE drkonqi does that part usually, and for othercases read Riddells link
<bambee> c2tarun: for example the language is python, the interpreter will generate a backtrace by itself and already know everything about the state of the program (no extra debugging symbols required) => in this case drkonqi won't be used nor gdb
<bambee> for a program written in C++, debugging symbols are required and a backtrace generated with drkonqi or gdb is required 
<bambee> look at techbase
<m4n1sh> Riddell: bambee : ping
<m4n1sh> http://releases.zeitgeist-project.com/qzeitgeist/QtZeitgeist-0.7.0.tar.bz2
<bambee> m4n1sh: thanks :D
<Riddell> QtZeitgeist-0.7.0/xml/org.gnome.zeitgeist.Index.xml  it's a gnome conspiracy!
<Riddell> bambee: did you do or are you planning a feature freeze for libmygpo-qt ?
<Riddell> would be nice to have it in even if amarok packages don't use it, just to keep the amarok devs happy
<m4n1sh> Riddell: lolz.. 
<sheytan> Riddell Hey dude!
<m4n1sh> we cant change the bus address now anyway
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<sheytan> Riddell sure i will make that graphics
<sheytan> Riddell so, did you see my mockup for the installer slideshow?
<Riddell> sheytan: no I don't think I did
<bambee> Riddell: no I did not and yes I am planning a FFE. I am packaging libqzeitgeist (rules are done) then I will ask a FFE (and read the wiki)
<sheytan> Riddell http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/03/instalator-kubuntu-pokaz-slajdow-mockup.html
<sheytan> Riddell please tell me if the slideshow can work as full screen?
<bambee> Riddell: FFE for libmyqpo-qt is in my todolist :)
<Riddell> sheytan: well it could but it needs code to do it, and currently we don't have anyone coding on the installer
<sheytan> Riddell we sure will find someone till 11.10 :D
<sheytan> like the mock?
<Riddell> sheytan: yes it looks lovely
<sheytan> Riddell this can be the best part of the installation process, so we *have* to find someone to code this :D
 * Riddell out
<ScottK> Riddell: koffice built on armel.  Thanks again for the patch.  Uploaded.
<afiestas> Riddell: reported in their bugtrack, yes
<afiestas> reported in ubuntu, dunno
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does you think about rewriting kde in java?
<apachelogger> that could be a fun gsoc project
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, just need to support Jambi again
<apachelogger> nah
<ulysses> apachelogger: are you drunk again, right?
<apachelogger> smoke it
<shadeslayer> kdejavalibs
<apachelogger> ulysses: no
<shadeslayer> kdejavaworkspace
<shadeslayer> kjavaworkspace
 * apachelogger forgot his rum at his parent's place
<shadeslayer> the future is here!
<apachelogger> future++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm already in the future
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, that makes it the future of the future
<apachelogger> holy smokes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ++future
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<apachelogger> that would make future happen before future
<apachelogger> now it is gettin crazy
<apachelogger> next time related var I use in phonon will be called future and I will suffix increment it
<apachelogger> just for the lolz of it
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually phonon is an easy porting target to jahava
<apachelogger> as it has plenty of them interfaces
<apachelogger> and the java likes them interfaces
<apachelogger> and I likes the javas
<apachelogger> it is a perfect match
<shadeslayer> javalogger
<shadeslayer> there we go!
<shadeslayer> javalogger and kdeslayer
<shadeslayer> :P
<javalogger> yeah, lets slay that kde
<shadeslayer> i wouldn't dare change nicks to kdeslayer tho ...
<javalogger> shadeslayer: are you a chicken?
<shadeslayer> javalogger: i hear KDE has ninjas
<shadeslayer> so yes
<shadeslayer> i'm afraid for my life
<javalogger> oh?
<javalogger> did you ever look at a map of global kde contributors
<javalogger> the only thing they got is bratwurst and sauerkraut
<javalogger> although thinking about being attacked by those sounds scary too
<javalogger> nevermind me, I am plenty of useless
 * javalogger beings to feel like nixternal
 * javalogger hugs nixternal
<javalogger> nixternal: let's make kubuntu2 happen!
<javalogger> based on darwin
<javalogger> actually
<javalogger> nixternal: ping
<javalogger> DarkwingDuck: ping
<javalogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> yes
<javalogger> just wanted to ping you
<javalogger> shadeslayer: are you giving us phonon love for gsoc?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu2 ... not nearly half as broken as Kubuntu1
<shadeslayer> javalogger: might, i have 2 options in front of me right now
<shadeslayer> i don't want to submit more than 2 applications, one is gone for telepathy kde
<javalogger> talking about broken ... to me it feels as is X and its drivers are actually turning crappier with every release we do
<ScottK> Good thing we're going Wayland.
<shadeslayer> the 2 other options i have are PIM and Phonon
<javalogger> shadeslayer: Nightrose says you can shoot out 5, then its getting silly
<javalogger> it is the long way to way land, where ther are more ways
<javalogger> oh my
 * javalogger could really be drunk
<shadeslayer> javalogger: Nightrose said 2 and 3 at most :P
<javalogger> would be the same result
<shadeslayer> javalogger: re write X in Java
<shadeslayer> now *that* would be fun
<javalogger> shadeslayer: right, Nightrose probably said that and I read 5 as I wanted to read 5
<javalogger> makes sense in a way
<Nightrose> -.-
 * javalogger thought about doing a gsocy thing for other distributions
<javalogger> cultural exchange and what not
<shadeslayer> javalogger: go break them other distros
<shadeslayer> then we can have world domination 
<javalogger> Nightrose: it is because you never talk to me, so I start to forget how to listen........
<javalogger> shadeslayer: making other things suck does not make our thing better.....
 * bambee is blind he did read "java"
<shadeslayer> true that
 * javalogger is a jahava witness
<shadeslayer> LOL
<javalogger> also I got mail
<bambee> new throw BloodInMyEyesException();
 * javalogger consults the mail robot about the content of the mail
 * Nightrose hugs javalogger
<javalogger> ah, I must conduct a review
 * javalogger has no clue how that works
 * javalogger uberhugs Nightrose meanwhile
<javalogger> shadeslayer: can you please conduct a review and tell me what to write?
<shadeslayer> javalogger: /kick javalogger
<javalogger> lolwut?
<javalogger> my phonon made sounds, what is going on here :O
<javalogger> oh, highlight0ring
 * javalogger tells shadeslayer to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-grub2
 * javalogger also tells bambee to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-grub2
<bambee> Riddell: is it enough for a FFE ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/586584/
<bambee> (I mean except my english... :P)
<javalogger> bambee: it doesnt really cover *why* we want it, does it?
<javalogger> I mean, from a makes-users-happy perspective
<bambee> javalogger: ohhh...
<javalogger> though generally it should suffice, just saying ^^
<javalogger> also you are supposed to do a review :P
<bambee> if a user wants to use the new gpodder service in amarok... :)
<javalogger> yeah, but what is the benefit
<javalogger> users can then become unicorns and barf rainbows
<javalogger> or some such
<bambee> the benefit is : manage and use your podcasts via amarok ?
<DarkwingDuck> javalogger: pong
<javalogger> DarkwingDuck: I want to make khelpcenter a porn viewer, erm, better tool, any suggestions?
<javalogger> or things that you do not like about the current thing?
<javalogger> or things that you do not like about shadeslayer? we could reimplement him in java maybe :///
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<DarkwingDuck> javalogger: I would like to see mallard intergration in khelpcenter
<DarkwingDuck> javalogger: also, th icon for Kubuntu help docs is the wrong branding
<javalogger> DarkwingDuck: I was thinking in a larger scale than wrong branding :)
<javalogger> whole remake of user experience
<DarkwingDuck> javalogger: Lemme think about that for a minute...
<javalogger> bring in new stuff ... like integration with online help resources such as the kde userbase and stuff
<DarkwingDuck> javalogger: Yeah. Let me think about it.
<javalogger> probably with the ultimate goal to have khc turn into your one stop service to get your system be less crappy
<javalogger> wow that sentence was cool Oo
<DarkwingDuck> I would like that idea...
 * javalogger really needs to lay off the caffaine
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> BIAB
<DarkwingDuck> *BBIAB
<javalogger> shadeslayer: we could rewrite kubotu in java
<javalogger> kubotu: hi
<bambee> done bug 744512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744512 in Ubuntu "FeatureFreezeException for libmygpo-qt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744512
<kubotu> hey javalogger :)
<shadeslayer> not the bot!
<shadeslayer> javalogger: spare the bot
<shadeslayer> take Quintasan instead
<javalogger> hmmm
<javalogger> polish java
<javalogger> that could work
<javalogger> opens up a whole new market I suppose
<shadeslayer> javalogger: debian/patches/debian-changes-0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> that looks ... bad
<javalogger> righto
<javalogger> same thought here
<shadeslayer> javalogger: License: GPL-3+
<shadeslayer> er .. GPL 3+ ?
<shadeslayer> do we have that license?
<shadeslayer> i just see GPL 3
<shadeslayer> and no copyright for debian/* files
<javalogger>  * Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or (at your option)   *
<javalogger>  * any later version.                                                          *
<bambee> change it to GPL-3 nop ?
 * yofel understands that as gpl version 3 and greater
<shadeslayer> wrong email address
<javalogger> shadeslayer: sure, the copyright is just the messed up
<shadeslayer> Copyright: 2011 Jonathan Kolberg <jonathan@unknown>
<javalogger> well
<shadeslayer> unknown .... :D
<javalogger> a bit out of order one might say
<shadeslayer> yep
<javalogger> shadeslayer: well, maybe it is unkown ^^
<javalogger> shadeslayer: please comment your findings when you are done
<shadeslayer> will do
<bambee> also ChangeLog and README could be packaged nop ?
<bambee> an upstream changelog is always useful, imho
<shadeslayer> i think dh takes care of it
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure on that
<bambee> ah...
<javalogger> if the stuffz is named appropriately that is
<shadeslayer> righto
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> javalogger: done
<javalogger> shadeslayer: you neeed to be more evil
<bambee> and what about install files ?
<javalogger> bambee: anything you want to add to shadeslayer's findings?
<bambee> wow... automatically installed by dh ? o_O
<shadeslayer> bambee: isn't perl awesome :P
<javalogger> I once had a perl
<javalogger> I lost it in a cup of steaming hot coffee
<bambee> no seriously ? it rocks... 
<javalogger> eventually it came out as a bean
<javalogger> bambee, shadeslayer: that has little to do with perl than with how the general magic there works
<javalogger> if you only have one binary package listed everything gets installed into debian/nameofbinarypackage thus eliminating the manual selection of what is to be installed, as the general assumption is that everything needs to be installed
<javalogger> if you have >1 binary package it will install to debian/tmp so you need to manually sort out what goes where
<bambee> interesting...
<javalogger> bambee: so, anything you got to add for the review?
<bambee> javalogger: not really..
<javalogger> fair enough
<bambee> except debian/copyright the rest looks ok...
<javalogger> who knows my launchpad password?
<javalogger> cause I don't
<bambee> lol
<javalogger> shadeslayer, bambee: someone should learn how to be a PITA reviewer :P
<bambee> javalogger: what is it ? :P
<javalogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-grub2
<javalogger> you missed half the stuff 
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<bambee> arrf
<bambee> epic fail xD
<javalogger> oh
<javalogger> I also forgot something
 * javalogger is getting old
<javalogger> can't even remember 7 things for 5 minutes anymore
<bambee> javalogger: by the way you've not something to review on reviewboard.kde.org ? :P
<javalogger> me?
<javalogger> how would I know
<javalogger> *shrug*
<javalogger> no one ever tells me things
<bambee> I assigned the review to you and markey
<javalogger> ah
<bambee> it's a trivial fix
<javalogger> that spews out mails
<javalogger> I only read mails once a month
<bambee> aaah
<bambee> xD
<javalogger> and only 5 of them
<javalogger> I have a bit of a pile of unread mails
<bambee> when I test the gpodder service in amarok it displays a "no such slot" error
<bambee> there are just two lines to change
<javalogger> well
<javalogger> bambee: I dont think markey nor me should be the ones reviewing it
<bambee> there are just two lines
<javalogger> especially not me since I have no clue of amaroks source whatsoever
<bambee> you're not an amarok dev ? o_O
<javalogger> no
<javalogger> I am professional alcoholic
<javalogger> and jahava witness
<javalogger> sort of goes hand in hand
<Riddell> ScottK: mind and commit koffice to bzr
<ScottK> Oh.  SUre.
<ScottK> Riddell: Where?  Nothing listed in debian/control.
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> if it's not in debian/control just add it
<ScottK> Riddell: Done, including adding the missing patch from the last upload.
<Riddell> thanks :)
<Riddell> kdeedu is still compiling in the ppa here
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> to anyone interested, im currently finishing the tomahawk package, complete with libecho and libjreen support
<_Groo_> ill be on vacancies starting 4th of april
<_Groo_> so i would like to know if its possible to use these 2 weeks to update several packages i have in my backlog which i maintain for nauty, specially kx11grab and wally
<_Groo_> and add me as the tomahawk maintainer if no else is available
<Riddell> _Groo_: what is tomahawk?
<Riddell> _Groo_: we're in feature freeze now so bugfixes are good, anything with new features needs an exception
<_Groo_> Riddell: http://tomahawk-player.org/home
<_Groo_> it could go to universe or multiverse i guess
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no thoughts on bug 515138 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515138 in kdelibs "kded4 (lucid, amd64) defunct on latop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515138
<Riddell> _Groo_: ah, muesli's new app, groovy
<ScottK> Looks like it's assigned to the wrong package to start with.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope. The distupgrade module mentioned in comment 13 isn't compiled, so it can't be that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh well, presumably we should upload k-n-h after beta freeze anyway
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<skaet> Riddell, are the changes for Beta1 going to be put at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Beta1/Kubuntu?
<seiflotfy> Riddell, we have a released libqzeitgeist now
<seiflotfy> http://releases.zeitgeist-project.com/qzeitgeist/
<_Groo_> seiflotfy: do we have a ppa yet? im compiling phonon with it for now
<_Groo_> have you guys seen this before? im compiling clucene from master : CMake Error: The source directory "/home/groo/dev/tomahawk/clucene-HEAD-5e87a29/--disable-dependency-tracking" does not exist.
<ScottK> You might be missing a space before --disable-dependency-tracking in your makefile or debian/rules.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k, let me check
<_Groo_> ScottK: it was a borked cmake file
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-29
<nixternal> huh, someone say my name?
<_groo_> ok nixternal went crazy completely
<_groo_> asking in a silent room if someone said is name
<_groo_> i knew that would happen eventually
<_groo_> like me, talking to myself in a silent room
<_groo_> maybe i should cook some cats now...
 * _groo_ goes to cook some of his cats...
<nixternal> mmmm cats
<_groo_> nixternal: chomp chomp.. want some?
 * _groo_ hands nixternal a crispy cat leg
<nixternal> putting some on a taco shell as we speak :)
<nixternal> CAT TACOS!
<_groo_> CATACOS
<_groo_> sounds like a borderline little city between mexico and texas
<nixternal> haha
<_groo_> nixternal: nix real quick since i need to go home
<_groo_> nixternal: im doing the tomahawk package
<_groo_> nixternal: but dh is copying same libs twice, one to /usr/lib and other to /usr/lib64
<_groo_> nixternal: but if i do a dpkg --contents it only shows the ones in lib64
<_groo_> nixternal: and if i remove the package both sets of libs are moved from both lib and lib64
<_groo_> have you ever seen this before?
<_groo_> nixternal: actually its copying the libs to /lib and make symlinks to /lib64!... never seen this behaviour before...
<_groo_> nixternal: even worse, they are hardlinked
<micahg> is there a reason why kpackagekit is in Section: libs?
<javalogger> bad copy'n'paste I suppose
<micahg> javalogger: should I file a bug in LP, Debian, or both?
<javalogger> me@avatar:/tmp/kpackagekit-0.6.3.3/debian$ grep Section *
<javalogger> control:Section: kde
<javalogger> that is interesting
<javalogger> micahg: both, though since we propose our changes to debian when merging I suppose LP would be sufficient too
<micahg> javalogger: ok, will do a little later, thanks
<javalogger> what is even more interesting is that the build log also says the package has section kde Oo
<micahg> wow
<javalogger> me@avatar:/var/cache/apt/archives$ dpkg-deb -I kpackagekit_0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  | grep Section
<javalogger>  Section: kde
<micahg> javalogger: maybe it's an archive override?
<javalogger> perhaps, Riddell will know
<javalogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+publishinghistory
<micahg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/kpackagekit/natty/view/head:/debian/control agrees with your local copy :)
<micahg> so it must be an archive override or some other weird thing
<_human_blip_> I have a problem with system-config-printer-kde that started with the upgrade to 4.6.1 via the kubuntu-backports ppa but continued after upgrading to natty. Should I ask about it here or in #kubuntu?
<javalogger> _human_blip_: #kubuntu is for support
<Tm_T> then again, natty isn't supported there (:
<javalogger> Tm_T: read again :P
<Tm_T> if he is now in natty, it's hard to test
<Tm_T> s/he/they/
<Tm_T> anyway, stating the problem in #kubuntu is a start (:
<_human_blip_> javaloger: read where? not obvious or I wouldn't be asking.
<javalogger> pardon?
<kunal> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> hello kunal 
<Riddell> claydoh: fancy starting us off with https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Beta1/Kubuntu ?
<bambee> morning
<bambee> debfx: thanks for your review I totally forgot that...
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what about the qml uds schedule app btw?
<bambee> I definitively don't understand why does dpkg-buildpackage add it in .debian.tar.gz ...
<apachelogger> bambee: add what?
<bambee> apachelogger: debian/patches/debian-changes-${version}
<apachelogger> to carry your diff :P
<apachelogger> in previous source format versions dpkg-buildpackage would create the dsc and a diff.gz, it was very common to change things inside the package without an actual patch and have the difference show up as part of the diff in diff.gz
<bambee> aahhh...
<apachelogger> this of course comes with a set of problems, most importantly however the diff.gz is not particularly accessible so the debian.tar.gz got introduced, which however would take away the possibility to easily change something
<apachelogger> so instead debsrc3 just makes a change applied directly in the source into a patch
<bambee> interesting..
<apachelogger> which is a very sane thing for the better part as those changes usually are macro changes and directly related to what the changelog will contain for that particular change, so creating the patch with teh changelog entry as description is a perfect approach for this use case
 * apachelogger notes that this approach is however are not very common in ubuntu but quite a bit within debian
<agateau> debfx: hey, I have Amarok patches I'd like to get in Natty, since I am famous for not using the right bzr branches, which bzr branch should I pick? lp:~kubuntu-members/amarok/natty seems to be packaging upcoming 2.4.1 release, is there a bzr branch for the 2.4.0 package?
<agateau> bambee: this often happened to me if I changed patches right after getting the source package: it is because nowadays unpacking the source packages applies the patches, be sure to do "quilt pop -a" before editing patches
 * bambee adds this command in his "tips&tricks" notes
<bambee> agateau: okay thanks
<bambee> have a good lunch
<agateau> Riddell: you probably know the answer to my amarok question as well ^
<Riddell> agateau: lp:~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu
<agateau> Riddell: what worries me is that it packages 2.4.0.90, which most likely already contains one of the patches I applied. Do you think we will ship 2.4.1 with Natty?
<Riddell> oh so it does, we're undecided on if we'll ship 2.4.1 or 2.4.0, it depends when it gets released and how stable it is
<Riddell> for now the plan is 2.4.0 since I don't think there's a release schedule for 2.4.1
<Riddell> so just apt-get source amarok and diff to that
<agateau> Riddell: and mail the patches to you?
<Riddell> yes can do
<agateau> Riddell: great, mailing then
<kunal> Riddell: i am working on avogadro for  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/707794 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707794 in avogadro (Ubuntu Natty) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,In progress]
<Riddell> kunal: do you think it's possible?
<agateau> Riddell: patches sent
<kunal> Riddell: wanted to know if reasonable to disable GLSL   on armel
<Riddell> kunal: what's GLSL?
<kunal> Riddell: it's dependent on  ligglew 
<kunal> Riddell: if remove libglew i get the message  CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:185 (message):
<kunal>    GLEW not found, please install it if you require GLSL
<Riddell> kunal: if that's what's needed to get it compiled on arm then yes
<kunal> Riddell: i have made two changes 
<kunal> 1. control file - libqt4-opengl-dev and libglew1.5-dev on [i386 amd64 powerpc]
<kunal> 2. rules file - ifeq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH),armel armhf))
<kunal>  DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DENABLE_GLSL=ON
<kunal> endif
<Riddell> kunal: and that fixes it?
<kunal> Riddell: not tried on arm build, wanted to know that whether GLSL can be disabled 
<Riddell> kunal: I would think so, if that is what's needed to get it compiled.  I don't know anything about avogadro myself though
<Riddell> kunal: but do try it now and see if it will compile
<kunal> Riddell: ok, i'll try 
<Riddell> agateau: we're in beta freeze so I can't upload until Friday
<agateau> Riddell: no problem, can you just ping me when it's in?
<Riddell> agateau: oui
 * agateau wishes he could answer Riddell with a scottish version of "thanks"
<Riddell> agateau: a bottle of whisky would do :)
<agateau> Riddell: damn, translations aren't cheap!
<jussi> apachelogger: apachelogger!!!
<apachelogger> jussi: did something happen? :O
 * apachelogger blames Riddell
<Riddell> wasnae me
<ScottK> Wow.  Koffice build on armel is not done yet ...
<Riddell> it takes its time
<jussi> apachelogger: I want a diaspora app for android :D
<apachelogger> who doesnt
<ScottK> o/
 * ScottK doesn't even know what it is.
<apachelogger> [head -> wall]+
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: will you help me rewrite phonon in java?
<apachelogger> ScottK: android is a legacy operating system for mobile devices, replaced by Microsoft Windows Phone Seven in 2010
<ScottK> apachelogger: I know what Android is.
<apachelogger> -*- ScottK doesn't even know what it is.
<ScottK> It's the thing that if you make a phone using it Microsoft will sue you.
<apachelogger> liar!
<ScottK> apachelogger:  diaspora.
<apachelogger> ScottK: open source facebook
<ScottK> That was the 'it' in question.
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora
<ScottK> I vaguely remember that now.
<apachelogger> it is the luuuby
<bambee> debfx: I don't understand... you said that libmygpo-qt it under the terms of the LGPL2.1+ license... however both libmygpo-qt/LICENSE and debian/copyright contain the same copy...
<Riddell> bambee: "License: LGPL-2.1" in debian/copyright should be "License: LGPL-2.1+"
<bambee> that all ?
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> twice
<Riddell> actually three times
<bambee> done
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't understand why we need these -workspace changes? 
<Riddell> ScottK: because currently kdm and plasma-desktop get pulled onto the mobile image
<ScottK> Because they're in Main?
<ScottK> Riddell: Could we do it with an explicit excludes in the mobile seed so the alternate gets picked up?
<Riddell> because something pulls in kdebase-workspace and kdebase-workspace-bin into kubuntu-common, they pull in kdm and plasma-desktop
<Riddell> blacklisting doesn't work any more
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Explicitly seeding nodm?
<ScottK> Since it's Recommends: kdm (>= ${source:Version}) | nodm
<Riddell> we do, in the mobile seed, but kubuntu-common gets included before mobile and it brings in kdm
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> This will put us back ~14 hours on armel.  No testing until tomorrow.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're good with ^^^, I'll accept.
<Riddell> ScottK: for mobile only, desktop images should be fine
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Done.
<Riddell> and since today's mobile image boots up into kdm and plasma-desktop, it's not much of a mobile image :)
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> We should have i386/amd64 in a couple of hours, so maybe we can respin those anyway, just to be current.
<Riddell> yes
<bambee> libqzeitgeist has been uploaded to revu by the way
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you confirm or deny does not save cookies between sessions https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269700, back to google doesn't work https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269701, clicking back does not change URL bar https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269702
<ubottu> KDE bug 269700 in general "does not save cookies between desktop sessions" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 269701 in general "google webpages broken when clicking back" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 269702 in general "URL bar does not change when clicking back" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> hey Riddell
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> i'm on a shitty connection here ... 3 second lag
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde bug 269701looks like a dupe, need to fish out the exact bug .. but yeah it's definitely a dupe
<ubottu> KDE bug 269701 in general "google webpages broken when clicking back" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269701
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I couldn't find anything search for google and back in open bugs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay i can't seem to find anything either
<shadeslayer> so marking as confirmed
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: around?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: pong
<ScottK> Is libreoffice 3.3 any less crashy than OOo 3.2?
<ScottK> txwikinger: ^^^ - You'd know, right?
<droidslayer> ScottK: well .. It certainly is much better than OOo
<droidslayer> Still missing proper kde integration :(
<ScottK> I'd settle for not crashing so much.
<ScottK> That would be great progress.
<droidslayer> :)
<yofel> any idea how I can use a different color scheme just for LO? LO/OOo look horrible with a dark colorscheme
<yofel> I would esp. expect the paper color to be white in any case for a WYSISYG editor...
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: problem resolved, thanks tho :)
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: anyway what was the problem?
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: i was wondering of qtzeitgeist stored logs in nepomuk db's
<m4n1sh> nope it doesnt
<m4n1sh> hope that was the answer  you got
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: because i'm thinking of integrating Telepathy and Nepomuk, but then someone suggested qtzeitgeist, but i need the logs in nepomuk so that i get automatic integration with dolphin and other KDE apps
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: automatic integration with dolphin?
<m4n1sh> I think a zeitgeist-kate integration exists
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: tags show up in the side bar, in searches, etc etc
<m4n1sh> I am not very sure how nepomuk works
<m4n1sh> so wont comment
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I need less integration and more Nepomuk not eating my CPU & I/O.
<m4n1sh> but zeitgeist-plasma support is also coming 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i talked to a nepomuk dev during conf.kde.in and they said they're trying to fix that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They've been saying that since years now.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: any ETA?
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: it's a GSoC proposal
<ScottK> Thursday.  Just don't ask which one.
<m4n1sh> so have to wait for it
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lol
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: okay, seeing how i want to do Telepathy integration with KDE this GSoC, i don't think zeitgeist fits the plan.... ;(
<shadeslayer> s/;/:
<m4n1sh> LOLZ
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: that is your GSoC proposal
<m4n1sh> we can get it done pretty early too
<m4n1sh> but its good to give chance to others too
<m4n1sh> interesting developers
<m4n1sh> err. I mean interesting projects
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: please don't rush code just because i said so :P
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: we wont.. its good to leave simple projects to new people so that they can learn about it
<shadeslayer> one could integrate zeitgeist once it's fully compatible in the future after GSoC too
<shadeslayer> ^^ more choice to the user ... he can choose nepomuk or zeitgeist
<ScottK> They do different things, AFAIK.
<m4n1sh> anyway most of the zeitgeist devs are from gnome background and for them it will take time for them to get familiar with KDE
<m4n1sh> I dont have much experience with Nepomuk
<m4n1sh> but Zeitgeist is an event store
<m4n1sh> and zeitgeist ontology is based on Nepomuk
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right, nepomuk doesn't log chats right now, but that's something i'm going to try and implement this GSoC
<m4n1sh> shadeslayer: whole chat log stored in nepomuk database?
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: that's what trueg wants, i'm not entirely comfy with the idea myself
<shadeslayer> still thinking what can be done ....
<m4n1sh> the chat logs can become huge
<m4n1sh> as day passes
<m4n1sh> esp if you start storing irc logs
<shadeslayer> i agree
<m4n1sh> then no one knows where it will go
<shadeslayer> m4n1sh: and say a user turns off nepomuk .. then what happens
<ScottK> Then their system doesn't bog down.
<shadeslayer> true ... along with all chats being lost
 * m4n1sh needs to give KDE a try again after months
<m4n1sh> ScottK: is nepomuk performance that bad? really?
<m4n1sh> or are you just saying it in a funny way?
<ScottK> Depends on what you're using.
<ScottK> On my netbook, it's an absolute killer.
<ScottK> On my current laptop it's a real PITA.
<m4n1sh> so you turn it off?
 * apachelogger scratches his ear
<ScottK> If I had some fancy i7 bazillion core box with a TB of RAM, I'm sure it'd be fine.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Most of my hardware is a few years old, but I don't actually own any hardware it's usable on.
<m4n1sh> that's bad
<ScottK> Same with Strigi.
<ScottK> This is also why Ubuntu gave up on Tracker.
<ScottK> I've never seen any meta-search thing that didn't just kill performance.
 * apachelogger has a fancy i7 bazillion core box with 6 GiB of RAM and stuff is still killing it :P
<ScottK> Yet, it seems to me that the developers of such things are so wrapped up in how wonderful the results are they don't pay attention to this at all.
<apachelogger> though quite frankly shitty X is more of a performance drain
<ScottK> Sometimes X drags systems down too.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we all know the solution to all this
<apachelogger> actually there are 2 options
<apachelogger> a) redo our system with darwin as base
<ScottK> Wayland?
<apachelogger> b) rewrite our system in java
<tazz> question! i was knights ( http://packages.debian.org/sid/knights )  to be included in kubuntu also.
<m4n1sh> more people ask for zeitgeist-tracker integration
<m4n1sh> forgetting that someone has to manage the integration too
<m4n1sh> it's pain to maintain, and in Activity Journal 0.6.0 we removed Tracker integration
<m4n1sh> as it was buggy and crashy
<m4n1sh> I stopped using Tracker.. used it long back when it was very slow
<m4n1sh> apachelogger: a fork bomb would perform better :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: that'd be a workaround I suppose :P
<tazz> how do i go about it? Do i re-package it in debian?
<ScottK> apachelogger: rewrite in Jave so the current one seems fast?
<apachelogger> you are marked by years of people who had no idea of the suprior language design of java producing software clearly
<ScottK> No, I'm marked by having actually attempted to use Java apps.
<apachelogger> also you should read my book 'holy java'
<apachelogger> I describe in detail how to make the best out of it
<apachelogger> essentially it boils down to not use 90% of the language's capabilities
<ScottK> tazz: We can sync it from Debian, but since we are late in the development cycle it'll need review by the release team.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for details on how to ask for a Feature Freeze exception to get it in.
<tazz> ScottK, http://packages.debian.org/sid/knights
<tazz> checking link
<seiflotfy> ok guys
<seiflotfy> nepomuk and zeitgeist are 2 VERY different things
<seiflotfy> very different
<seiflotfy> nepomuk is a metadata sotrage
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist is something like "recently used" manager on steroids
<seiflotfy> nepomuk knows what your data is about
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist knows how you use your data
 * claydoh hates wiki.kubuntu.org atm
<claydoh> Riddell: im on the release now, hopefully the wiki cooperates :(
<Riddell> claydoh: I think it does always save  you just have to load the page manually
<claydoh> yeah luckily I found that out but it is super slow, errors, and didn't copy the images lol
<claydoh> not too hard tho
<seiflotfy> ScottK, did we not share a room together at UDS
<claydoh> Riddell: any new bits we need to add  since alpha3? other than 4,6,1
<ScottK> seiflotfy: We did. 
<ScottK> seiflotfy: You were drooling over my beautiful Kubuntu Netbook installation, IIRC.
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<seiflotfy> ScottK, yeah
<seiflotfy> lol
<seiflotfy> ScottK, and guess what
<seiflotfy> i decided to bring Zeitgeist to KDE
<shadeslayer> ScottK: aw ... we didn't get to meet :(
<seiflotfy> because the community rocks
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: ^^
<seiflotfy> i must give you props on that guyds
<seiflotfy> KDE ppl you tend to take matters in your own hand
<seiflotfy> and have a better unity than other communities
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not that UDS.  The one in Belgium.
<manish> seiflotfy: atleast there are no shitstorms :)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: can you explain what you are planning with zeitgeist + KDE?
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, do u know the difference between nepomuk and zeitgeist first?
<Riddell> vHanda had good things to say about zeitgeist when I ask him in his nepomuk talk at conf.kde.in
<seiflotfy> nice
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: you just explained it, nepomuk = meta data indexer, knows what your data is about
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, well we can create much more intelligent "activities"
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: zeitgeist = knows what you do with your data
<seiflotfy> we can provide you with most used files per application or per location
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: ah .. so say i open koffice, and click on the open dialog, it'll populate the dialog with files i use most
<manish> shadeslayer: zg can provide you with list of people with whom you chat the most in any order
<shadeslayer> whereas nepomuk will tell me who sent me that file and at what date i last edited it, etc etc
<shadeslayer> ooh 
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, yeah exactly
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, well anything that has to do with time is zeitgeist terriotory
<seiflotfy> but stuff like tags and searching is done by nepomuk
<seiflotfy> we cant search really
<manish> the or which directory you use to save the file the most
<seiflotfy> only over extensions
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: oh .. but nepomuk does timeline stuff as well :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, it overwrites attributes
<seiflotfy> which means it only knows when is last edited
<seiflotfy> it does not know everytime u edited it
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: vHanda hates it when people say nepomuk is a search tool :P
<seiflotfy> which is the main requirment for "most used"
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, its not
<manish> zeitgeist can stores all the time when the file was accessed or modified
<seiflotfy> its a repository
<shadeslayer> yet he started with a cool searching video app :P
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: *nod*
<seiflotfy> shadeslayer, can u send me a link to the KDE videos 
<seiflotfy> of the conference in indaia
<Riddell> I don't think there were any videos taken
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: i don't have the conf videos, but there is a really cool vid of nepomuk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: a few were taken IIRC
<shadeslayer> there was a video camera going about
<seiflotfy> so none of the nepomuk stuff
<seiflotfy> the nice thing is the Zeitgeist grew in the Ubuntu community
<shadeslayer> seiflotfy: http://vhanda.in/blog/2011/03/nepomuk-audio-search/
<seiflotfy> but its not a canonical product :)
<seiflotfy> although canonical contributed lots of code
<seiflotfy> maybe 5% of it
<ScottK> It would be interesting if you asked them for copyright assignment.
<ScottK> Based on their rationale for requiring it, they should be OK with that.
<seiflotfy> hahaha
<seiflotfy> well they were nice enough to agree to change the license
<seiflotfy> since we started lgpl 3
<seiflotfy> and we wanted to change to lgpl 2.1+ for KDE integration
<seiflotfy> but by then canonical had contirbuted code and was in the copyrights
<manish> seiflotfy: to be precise libzeitgeist is a canonical product
<seiflotfy> so we asked them and they agreed
<seiflotfy> manish, even the engine has canonical in it
<manish> means
<seiflotfy> in the mimetype mapping part
<manish> their copyright
<seiflotfy> no
<seiflotfy> they are listed as copyright holders
<manish> yeah
<seiflotfy> we copied part of their code into ours
<Riddell> seiflotfy: why does KDE integration need LGPL 2.1?
<seiflotfy> well it makes stuff easier
<manish> I think it was needed for GNOME integration too
<seiflotfy> not every app in KDE is ready to use an lgpl3 stuff
<seiflotfy> manish, overall it was kinda needed
<seiflotfy> i mean i had the discussion with trueg
<seiflotfy> and he convinced me that lgpl3 makes no sense
<Riddell> bambee: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libqzeitgeist  mostly all good
<bambee> :)
<bambee> Arrff... crap... wrong license (the same error twice)
<manish> Riddell: bambee no watch file?
 * bambee looks at packaging documentation
<manish> releases.zeitgeist-project.com/qzeitgeist/QtZeitgeist-x.y.z.tar.bz2
<Riddell> mm, watch would be good
<Riddell> although I'm not convinced they work
<bambee> uscan downloads the new tarball automatically... then ?
<manish> yes
<manish> and applied it too
<manish> *applies
<bambee> does uscan send an email notification or something like that ?
<manish> no clue
<manish> but i used uscan with git
<Riddell> bambee: in theory it gets listed at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<manish> run usan
<manish> uscan
<manish> downloads and applies
<manish> and commits
<manish> and creates a git tag
<bambee> well, why not...
<manish> bambee: I dont know how you people manage packaging
<bambee> manish: I am a beginner :)
<manish> :)
<manish> bambee: beginner as developer or packaging?
<bambee> as packager
<manish> good
<bambee> done
<ScottK> What package do I file bugs against for "System Notification Helper"?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not sure what you mean by that, got a screenshot?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> The one I mean is the one that tries to install Flash for you on a new install.
<Riddell> that's kubuntu-notification-helper
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Bug #745133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745133 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "Claims to have succeeded when it failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745133
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I note that rekonq still thinks it knows better than me about if I really mean to close a window when I use ctrl-w.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there was a discussion about this, and the lead dev chose to keep it that way
<shadeslayer> he says that this debate starts up every release cycle
<shadeslayer> and he won't change it for every release
<ScottK> His excuse for other broken things was "FF/Chromium do it this way".  In this case I guess it doesn't matter.
<bambee> I have also finished phonon 4.5.0 (on revu), but take your time it can wait until tomorrow :)
<ScottK> Was it ever different than this?
<shadeslayer> apparently, yes
<ScottK> ctrl-w means close window.
<ScottK> How can not closing a window possibly be right?
<shadeslayer> ctrl+w means closing a tab
<manish> Ctrl+Q for quitting
<shadeslayer> ctrl+q means closing a window :)
<ScottK> OK.  Tab/Window, same result.
<shadeslayer> altho ... if it's the one and only tab
<ScottK> And you don't close it, that's not closing a tab.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i agree, but i really can't do anything about it because the lead dev would simply revert it
<ScottK> It's perverse.  It's like he takes the one really broken feature of Konqueror and picks that to be the one where he wants to copy Konqueror.
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<ScottK> Everything else, broken or not, he wants to be like FF/Chromium.
<afiestas> Riddell: do you still need the bug report?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<txwikinger> ScottK: I had far less crashes with Libreoffice
<ScottK> txwikinger: Glad to hear it.  I just pulled the trigger on upgrading Maverick -> Natty on my main laptop for this.
<txwikinger> cool
<txwikinger> I don't use natty desktop yet.. only server
<maco> ScottK, shadeslayer: in firefox, there's an option for whether closing the last tab should close the window
<ScottK> maco: yes. I know.  chromium too.
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> An option.
<ScottK> I should read the whole thing.
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you want to go ahead with avogadro (then edu/plasma-addons) now or after beta 1?
<Riddell> ScottK: has kunal got back with results from avogadro?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes the bug number/URL would be good
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  It's in queue.
<Riddell> well 
<Riddell> well avogadro isn't on any CDs so that should be fine
<ScottK> Yes, but kdedu/addons are.
<ScottK> We can't do arm images until late tonight/tomorrow anyway.
<Riddell> ScottK: why's that?
<ScottK> Waiting for -workspace.
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> I don't know for sure that kdeedu and addons will even compile with this avogadro
<Riddell> kdeedu will still need gl removed
<Riddell> so it still needs a test compile
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure it's just dropping build-deps, but yes, it does.
<Riddell> it's not just dropping build-deps, it's a patch, removing the step package, and adding a build-dep
<Riddell> usr/lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4 is the bit that avogadro makes
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> so I can take my kdeedu which I compiled in the PPA and add that back and it should be all good
<bambee> ppa.launchpad.net is down ? (ftp server) I cannot upload via dput o_O (Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused)
<Riddell> bambee: cehck in #launchpad, their /topic should say
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll accept avogadro and see how it goes from there.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the version number?  I can upload kdeedu with a build-dep on it
<ScottK> Riddell: avogadro 1.0.1-3.2ubuntu1
<bambee> Riddell: the topic is normal, it says nothing about that
 * bambee checks again
<Riddell> bambee: start moaning on the channel then :)
<afiestas> Riddell: http://bugs.muiline.com/view.php?id=584
<afiestas> also, the last release is from: 2009/10/21 19:09
<afiestas> and if you take a look at the resolved list: http://bugs.muiline.com/my_view_page.php
<afiestas> there are quite a lot patches that fix segfaults
<afiestas> http://bugs.muiline.com/view_all_bug_page.php?filter=3319
<afiestas> 4 segfaults fixes + security fix
<afiestas> http://bugs.muiline.com/view.php?id=492
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm .. i've already sent the stuff ... thanks anyways 
<shadeslayer> don't we have a meeting
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> oh postponed
<Riddell> thanks afiestas 
<bambee> afiestas: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/obex-data-server :)
<ScottK> Riddell: No rush on kdeedu, avogadro failed on armel.
<Riddell> ScottK: tsk
<ScottK> I find out after it failed it hadn't actually been tested on armel.
<Riddell> umm, wasn't that the whole point?
<ScottK> I kind of thought so, but I guess I don't think like a Linaro dev.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think though, that with our 4 Efika boxen set up for ice creaming we can probably do native test builds a lot faster than some of them.
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I need to setup some box :/
<Riddell> ScottK: I never did work out how to get icecream working from within a hardy chroot
<ScottK> It was supposed to be automagic.
<ScottK> If it's not, we need to have apachelogger sprinkle some pixie dust on it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, the .200 box.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need a javaburger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no javaburger for you
<shadeslayer> whai? :(
<ScottK> err
<apachelogger> unless you sned me a mail to setup .200
<ScottK> .200/.110
<shadeslayer> a what?
<apachelogger> s/.200/.110
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what you are talking about
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't need to, just send me a mail :P
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now can i have a JavaBurger?
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, kubotu is not here
 * apachelogger boostraps javaburgers using ruby
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nice mailz
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> the one i sent your right?
<apachelogger> all of them
<apachelogger> emit yawn(PrincessYawn);
<ScottK> OK, let's see if this baby boots into Natty ...
<ScottK> Seems to be fine.
<ScottK> So I see we've fiddled all the fonts again.
<Riddell> ScottK: which baby booted into natty?
<ScottK> Riddell: My main laptop.
<Riddell> what do you think is different about the fonts?
<ScottK> They look different.  It's hard to say.
<ScottK> The clock in the panel looks fatter.
<ScottK> The regular test in quassel seems smaller.
<ScottK> (and no thank you very much for disabling my IRC notification - I had to redo that bit)
<ScottK> Riddell: The KDM theme was updated on upgrade, but not the wallpaper.
<ScottK> Bug?  Feature?
<Riddell> ScottK: "but not the wallpaper" being KDM wallpaper or plasma desktop wallpaper?
<ScottK> Riddell: plasma desktop
<Riddell> ScottK: please set bug 712612 to confirmed then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712612 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "No background after kubuntu upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712612
<Riddell> I need to work out the kconf_update script for that
<Riddell> s/I/someone/ :)
<ScottK> DOne.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-30
<ScottK> Kmail seems much faster.  Maybe that's related to Akonadi failing to start.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you get akonadi errors?
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> I filed a bug about it too.
<ScottK> Usual failed to start stuff, but it claimed another process was already running, so maybe it started twice.
<Riddell> we could probably do with more people who test kontact
<ScottK> Maybe I'll switch to Kontact when the new laptop comes.  It's got a little bigger screen.
<ScottK> shadeslayer's is still bigger though and I'm completely comfortable with admitting that.
<rbelem> ping Riddell 
<valorie> hi rbelem
<valorie> how is life as a daddy?
<rbelem> hi valorie :-)
<rbelem> valorie, it is going fine :-)
<valorie> I'm glad to hear that
<rbelem> valorie, he is groing so fast...
<valorie> new babies are so fun, but also exhausting
<valorie> exhausting
<valorie> they do that
<rbelem> that's true, i've been sleeping much less since he born
<valorie> you won't miss it later -- it is so worth it
<valorie> I do remember how tired i was, though
<rbelem> but my wife is much more exhausted than me
<valorie> yep
<valorie> that's why you young people are the ones having the babies
<valorie> lol
<rbelem> :-D
<Tm_T> valorie: young?!
 * Tm_T hides
<valorie> I'm too old for babies
<valorie> literally
<rbelem> he just wake up
<valorie> holding them is great, then I hand them back to the parents
<rbelem> and it is 3:24 am here
<rbelem> :-D
<valorie> yikes
<Tm_T> I remember when I was young, although I don't remember much of it, anyway, a one day...
<rbelem> that's what my mon says
<Tm_T> rbelem: staying up all night is more fun than sleeping, every baby knows that
<rbelem> hahahah :-D
<rbelem> i hope soon he enjoys a good night of sleep
<valorie> right, and you too
<valorie> now I get wakened by my old dog
<rbelem> hahaha
<valorie> but at least he goes back to sleep after going out to pee
<rbelem> you have a good dog
<valorie> yep, good old guy
<valorie> 16 years old
<rbelem> wow
<valorie> it's worth it to keep him happy while we can
<rbelem> :-D
<valorie> makes it hard to leave for the UDS, the Amarok Sprint, and Desktop Summit, though
<valorie> I hope it all works out
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> are you coming to UDS, rbelem?
<rbelem> i'm not sure
<rbelem> i did not receive the sponsorship confirmation
<valorie> it just closed yesterday
<valorie> they make everyone wait sooooo long!
<valorie> drives me nuts
<rbelem> hahaha :-D
<rbelem> uds is a really nice event
<valorie> I loved meeting everyone
<valorie> what an excellent team to be part of
<rbelem> that's the best part, i think
<valorie> right
<rbelem> it is nice make friends and some become good friends
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> I think Canonical is spending their money in good ways
<rbelem> me too
<rbelem> canonical is a great company
<rbelem> i hope canonical soon become one of the giants of the tecnology
<rbelem> :-)
 * rbelem goes to bed
<valorie> sweet dreams, rbelem
<bambee> morning
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 1 bugs http://goo.gl/23eui | Meeting Wednesday 30th 17:00UTC | Go go beta 1 testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> Go go beta 1 testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<doko> Riddell, or somebody else, please could you look at the kaffeine and kubuntu-docs build failures?
<doko> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20110329-natty.html
<Riddell> doko: it's on my todo for after beta
<Riddell> but maybe others here will look before
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we're looking good (except on powerpc, but that's not just us) for beta.  The only true RC bug I've seen (the kdm restart on upgrade bug) is fixed.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm inclined to agree although bug 745611 was nasty to come across
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745611 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Fails to install on Kubuntu amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745611
<Riddell> since it's an ugly error message during install if you tick the non-free box
<ScottK> That should be fixed with the latest ia32-libs upload I believe.
<ScottK> I see it's now "digiKam Software Collection".
<ScottK> Mighty fancy.
<Riddell> picking up the least liked part of KDE branding :)
<ScottK> I suspect it's related to their decision to embed kdegraphics code copies.
<bambee> doko: I tried to build kaffeine with pbuilder and it builds just fine here
<ScottK> bambee: On amd64?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> its builds with debuild, pbuilder and via the tradiotional way (cmake & make)
<doko> bambee: thanks for checking :-/
<bambee> apparently the build is parallel...
<ScottK> You can pass -j options to pbuilder.
<bambee> I just used one job with pbuilder
 * bambee tries again
<ScottK> You might try it again with -j > 1.
<seiflotfy__> schmidtm, i will be at Randa 2011
<seiflotfy__> ScottK, will you be there
<ScottK> seiflotfy__: No.  Not planning on it.
<bambee> ScottK: even with parallel jobs it builds correctly for me
<ScottK> OK.  We so much for that theory.  Thanks for checking.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh btw, Nepomuk will be mandatory in the near future for KDE
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It is already for some functions.  I just don't use them.
<ScottK> If KDE really wants to go for small devices Nepomuk needs some serious redesign for performance.
<Quintasan> Nepomuk on devices?
<Quintasan> I think my Milestone would break the World's Shortest Battery Live contest with it
<ScottK> No kidding.
<Quintasan> Meeting's today?
<Riddell> yes < 2 hours time
<Quintasan> Cool
<steveire> 17:00 UTC is in 1.5 hours, right?
<steveire> Ah, 
<steveire> Already answered. :)
 * steveire gotta run
<rgreening> anyone else with broken flash on amd64? I think 32bit is working (at least on Ubuntu 11.04) but 64 bit is not on my Kubuntu (11.04)
<maco> rgreening: its known broken
<maco> i saw someone on facebook saying "uh oh, its gonna take me all night to fix broken 64bit flash on natty"
<rgreening> okies. well I guess I shouldnt have blasted youtube for crummy linux support/error detection :)
<rgreening> haha
<Riddell> steveire: it's in an hour, date -u (my mistake earlier, I'm used to living in GMT)
<maco> Riddell: having trouble with BST?
<Riddell> maco: off by one errors!
<rgreening> I'll be at the meeting (hopefully). doubly booked but should be able to multi-task :)
<shadeslayer> any ideas which package would give me GSTREAMER_INTERFACES_LIBRARY
 * rgreening wonders how Riddel made out with usb-creator RPM land
<rgreening> ^ Riddell
 * rgreening kant spel ne more
<ScottK> rgreening and maco: the latest ia32-libs upload (today) should have fixed flash.
<rgreening> \o/
<Riddell> rgreening: is works except for syslinux, I think the version in suse it too old
 * rgreening cant wait to get rid of the ia32libs with multiarch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: was that the reason rekonq didn't show videos ?
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah. likely. you probably need to use the older usb-creator
<rgreening> or remove the patch for the newer syslinux changes
<JontheEchidna> meeting in 2?
<shadeslayer> heh .. people are going crazy over here
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: 1 hour
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> oops, forgot to factor for the daylight savings change...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No idea.  I clicked on the link and no video played.  I switched to an actual web browser and it worked.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: chrome ships with it's own flashplugin iirc
<JontheEchidna> I'll be in class in an hour, so I won't be able to make it.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: nope, chrome relies on the same flash plugin everyone else uses
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: don't think so ...
<JontheEchidna> yup
<shadeslayer> last i checked they shipped their own flash
<ScottK> shadeslayer: At does.  I tried videos before I installed flash on chromium and they didn't work.
<rgreening> google chrome uses built in, free chromium on Linux uses system flash
<rgreening> it's built disabled or removed in chromium AFAIK
<shadeslayer> oh ... 
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> it was whining at me for my flash being out of date last week
<JontheEchidna> good I guess since it was a release that fixed security vulnerabilities
<shadeslayer> bah .. broken archive
<valorie> meeting here, or #ubuntu-meeting?
<Riddell> valorie: in #ubuntu-meeting in an hour
<Riddell> although we could just have it now if we're all expecting it now
<Riddell> ScottK: were you able to connect to the network after upgrade?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<valorie> damn, it is 17:00 UT now, isn't it?
<ScottK> I had to log into a VT and finish the upgrade by hand though.
<ScottK> I think we should stick with the advertised time.
<Riddell> valorie: 16:09:45 UTC now
<valorie> oh, fail
<valorie> alrighty
<JontheEchidna> valorie: I made the same mistake :P
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<Riddell> rgreening: poke
<ScottK> Riddell: It would be really good to have a pim person at UDS ...
<steveire_> ScottK: The nepomuk issue - It is much faster with the latest soprano etc.
<ScottK> I keep hearing that.  We'll see.
<Riddell> ahem, votes...
<ScottK> The biggest problem is it bogs down the system by demanding lots of resources all at once.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> steveire_: there's a new virtuoso as well
<bambee> have I to do a feature freeze exception request for qzeitgeist ? (I mean, we want get it into archives.. right ?) 
<steveire_> ScottK: Yeah, there was some broken idle detection, but that seems to work now.
<steveire_> We'll test it out and see. :)
<ScottK> Good to hear.
<ScottK> bambee: You do.
<ScottK> (if you want it in)
<bambee> ScottK: it's required by phonon 4.5.0... I suppose we want phonon it in... so...
<bambee> :)
<ScottK> I don't know if we've decided that.
<bambee> that's why I am asking :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: I read the backlog and I am +1 for steveire becoming a member
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> didn't we write down rules for voting quorum and stuff
<valorie> I think Riddell will sum up and take it to the list
 * tazz needs the meeting logs.
<ScottK> We did
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickCouncil
<yofel> tazz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/30/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t17:58
<tazz> ah ok /me was looking in the wrong place https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs
<nigelb> apachelogger: ping
<nigelb> Riddell_: erm, any news of those postcards?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not very precise is it now ^^
<apachelogger> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> apachelogger: are you working on any app currently?
<apachelogger> define app
<nigelb> apachelogger: I'm looking for someone for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/LightningTalks
<apachelogger> segfult
<apachelogger> oh noes
<nigelb> 5 to 6 minutes about an app you're working on.
 * apachelogger is library developer :P
<nigelb> show off one of the libraries then ;)
<apachelogger> I have a talk about it already :P
<nigelb> oh, ok.
<apachelogger> nigelb: shadeslayer that lazy frog did not sign up for a talk....
<nigelb> I poked him already :P
<shadeslayer> frong?
<shadeslayer> s/frong/frog
<apachelogger> google frog
<nigelb> haha
<apachelogger> and where is me bot
<nigelb> apachelogger: any one else you could possibly suggest with app projects?
<apachelogger> nigelb: sure, muesli
<nigelb> muesli: ping :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's all we've got.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please fill out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuCouncil and make something better.
<debfx> we also don't have voting rules for kubuntu-dev membership
<ScottK> That we have.
<ScottK> debfx: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers "majority of those present and at least 3".
<debfx> ScottK: ah right, but that doesn't cover voting on the mailing list
<ScottK> True.
 * nigelb hugs apachelogger 
<nigelb> It worked out :)
<sheytan__> Riddell Riddell_ ping
 * sheytan is in need of natty logo
<sheytan> apachelogger ^^ can you help?  :D
<apachelogger> what is a natty logo?
<sheytan> apachelogger the narwhal one :D
 * apachelogger still does not compute
<yofel> we haz release logos o.O?
<sheytan> apachelogger ubuntu makes always images for branding
<sheytan> in this case a narwhal
<sheytan> i need a source of that
<sheytan> svg :D
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> sheytan: drop a mail to the canonical design team I gues
<sheytan> it was  always on the wiki, but i can't find it ;/
<sheytan> i hate wikis, really
 * yofel just hates our version of moinmoin
 * apachelogger hates pyth0rn
 * yofel likes python, for scripts < 1000 lines
 * yofel will kill the person that decides to invent another VCS written in pyth0rn...
<shadeslayer> hahah 
<apachelogger> uh, that sounds like fun?
<apachelogger> where can I get it?
<jussi> shadeslayer: your diaspora is weird. you are the only one with a @joindiaspora for your name, everyone else just has their name:P
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<shadeslayer> jussi: i'm special
<jussi> speshial?
<shadeslayer> yes
<jussi> :P
<tsimpson> speshial is a super special form of special, so you *know* it's super special :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: check now
<shadeslayer> bug fix0red
<jussi> awww, not speshial anymore
<shadeslayer> jussi: thanks for reporting and making my profile better
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> I once had a profile
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-31
<GrueMaster> So, does anyone in kubuntu have armel hardware?  Specifically omap (beagle, beagleXM)?
<ScottK> GrueMaster: rbelem has beagle.
<ScottK> Unfortunately due to a USB related kernel bug he can't test.
 * ScottK has a stack of mx.51, but that doens't help.
<GrueMaster> Sigh.  Ok I'll test the remaining omap image
<ScottK> GrueMaster: If it had been Canonical that made armel hardware available to Kubuntu devs, then there'd be a better chance of it being hardware Canonical cares about supprting.
<ScottK> Ah, apachelogger has n900.  
<ScottK> That doesn't help either ...
<Daskreech> Just reading the Nokia VP explanation of Symbian and Qt
<Daskreech> Why is the arguement given behind the statement "All together, this means your investment in Qt is a safe choice for skill competency, monetization opportunities and brand awareness amongst our millions of users." supposed to be compelling?
<valorie> "look over here at Qt, not over there at WinPhone"
<Daskreech> http://wl4.peer360.com/b/OZ4Y0HB4qe2y4P0Aobr0/main.asp <--- Full verbage 
<Daskreech> valorie: Did you do the KDE survey?
<valorie> yes, I saw it on the www chan
<valorie> and I think I dented it
<valorie> you ok, Daskreech?
<valorie> it sounds like you are having a bad day
 * Daskreech is just annoyed at lots of stuff
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<Daskreech> Thanks :)
<bambee> morning
<Riddell> beta beta beta!
<ghostcube> hello guys a little article postet in ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ghostcube> http://www.networkworld.com/newsletters/sec/2011/032811sec2.html
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 1 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe
<afiestas> Riddell: We should release today if everything (and all tests) go fine
<Riddell> afiestas: bluedevil?
<afiestas> since we don't have much time to test before final kubuntu release I'd like to take some time to test everythign myself
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> lovely
<afiestas> Riddell: how is the obex-data-server update going?
<Riddell> afiestas: it got packaged but can't be uploaded because we're in freeze for today's beta
<Riddell> uploads start tomorrow
<Riddell> or indeed just after beta gets released
<Riddell> steveire: I added you to ~kubuntu-members, congratulations on getting membership, your <lpid>@kubuntu.org e-mail should start working in the next day or two, you can add yourself to planet ubuntu if you wish
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers created
<Riddell> I guess we should work out how to do a mass branch migration
<ScottK> steveire: Congratulations.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd say let's do the branch migration after release while the toolchain's being updated and no one can upload stuff anyway.
<Riddell> good plan
<afiestas> Riddell: oks, thanks!
<steveire> Riddell: ScottK: Cool, thanks :)
<Riddell> how's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> *click*
<tsimpson> I think this line could be worded better "1) Insert the alternate CD, open it in a new window, open the Run Command dialog by pressing Alt+F2 or if this is not working right click on the desktop or as a last resort, run a terminal window. Type kdesudo "/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" in the command box and press the return button."
<tsimpson> "1) Insert the alternate CD, open it in a new window, open the Run Command dialog by pressing Alt+F2. If this does not work right click on the desktop and choose Run Command, or as a last resort, run a terminal window. Type kdesudo "/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" in the command box and press the return button."
<tsimpson> not sure if s/return button/enter key/ is needed too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: at the end, i think it should be mentioned that they might have to boot into recovery and/or switch to a vt
<shadeslayer> to run those commands
<rbelem> Riddell, did you get the patches for kdelibs so we will be able to build latest plasma-mobile?
<Riddell> rbelem: I've not looked at them and I won't be able to until monday
<Riddell> rbelem: are they all suitable for post beta?  i.e. very low risk of regression?
<rbelem> Riddell, oki
<rbelem> Riddell, i think it is
<rbelem> Riddell, i have tested these days in my desktop and i have not experienced regressions
<rbelem> Riddell, and latest plasma-mobile is a little bit faster
<rbelem> Riddell, have a built in virtual keyboard
<rbelem> Riddell, and some other new features
<rbelem> it has its own kdeinit now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw, in case you decide to .. take a break ... which team are you going to join?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bzr/launchpad
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in that case we shall bug you to fix memory issues with bzr
<shadeslayer> we = yofel_ Quintasan_ and me
<Riddell> mmm, la la la
<Quintasan> steveire: gratz
<Riddell> confusing, this is not JontheEchidna https://launchpad.net/~jonoomph
<ScottK> This is not the Jonathan Thomas you are looking for ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please make kubuntu-council an admin for kubuntu-packagers?
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<c2tarun> #konsole
<c2tarun> oops sorry
<steveire> Quintasan: Cheers
<steveire> Where can mpitt be found? Doesn't seem to be on irc
<Riddell> steveire: pitti is on #ubuntu-devel, what are you after him for?
<steveire> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/680088 His comment there. It doesn't seem relevant to me because I'm trying to go from 10.04 to 10.10 and he seems to be talking about going from 10.10 to 11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu Maverick) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<apparle> guys, I have messed the file associations such that, man:<something> in krunner opens with firefox, how to change it to rekonq
<Riddell> steveire: I think he's just said that because the bug was still open for current development release, I've marked it as invalid now so it's only opn for maverick
<Riddell> afiestas: obex uploaded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around for a QML Query?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there a date till which one has to apply for sponsorship for the Desktop Summit?
 * ScottK notes a new release of telepathy-logger was just uploaded.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ any relation of yours?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * shadeslayer searches
<ScottK> Not kidding: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/0.2.6-1ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: new telepathy logger in archives?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i compile alot of the telepathy stuff
<ScottK> Successfully?
<shadeslayer> so i thought i missed a announcement or something
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apart from the telepathy-kde, everything builds fine now
<shadeslayer> wrote a few scripts with help from yoann21
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> s/yoann21/yofel
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you know of a variable we can use in Neon to set the dir where dbus looks for services?
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer> okay
<c2tarun> I was reading wiki page for backtrace and I found this line gdb <program> 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-<program>.txt can anyone please explain me what is 2>&1 and tee?
<c2tarun> I got tee from man page
<c2tarun> just 2>&1
<yofel> 2>&1 redirects output that goes to the stderr stream to the stdout stream
<yofel> that's bash
<ScottK> c2tarun: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/818255/in-the-bash-shell-what-is-21
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<bambee> Riddell: what about phonon 4.5.0 for the next release ? I mean, Is it planned or not ? If it is, I've to ask a FFE for qzeitgeist, that's why I am asking (I asked ScottK yesterday and he did not know)
<ScottK> And I still don't.
<ulysses> hm, I don't have a „Share” tab in Dolphin when clicking a folder and choosing the Properties, not even my system or on a live CD
<shadeslayer> ulysses: natty?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: yepp
<shadeslayer> ulysses: is samba installed?
<ulysses> nope
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ^^
<ScottK> Make sure your hostname isn't longer than 16 characters.
<ScottK> smbios is a bit odd in that regard.
<c2tarun> is there any tutorial that can help me understanding the o/p of backtrace?
<afiestas> Riddell: thanks
<afiestas> going to start the bluedevil after the reboot :)
<rbelem> ulysses, do you have kdenetwork-filesharing installed?
<ulysses> rbelem: no, it's not installed default
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not have a relationship with telepathy logger
<apachelogger> wouldn't mind getting introduced to him though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I was not around, I am sorry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure no problem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my QML code is foobared
 * apachelogger found a bottle of red wine
<shadeslayer> red? :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: find a bottle of Blue Wine !!!
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I dont care
<apachelogger> ...
<rbelem> Riddell, should kdenetwork-filesharing be installed by default on kubuntu-desktop image?
 * apachelogger shall acquire some white one at the gas station
<apachelogger> out of wine I am 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, what is foobared
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/8649
<shadeslayer> my flippable element does not work :(
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<apachelogger> you realize that apachelogger has introduced the rule that if your indention exceeds 80/2 characters per line you did something horribly wrong?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: define not working
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/8650
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: basically .. the back is not shown
<shadeslayer> even tho it registers the click
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want me to make a git repo?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do not actually do anything with the flipped property?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes it ought to be
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i move my MouseArea out of my Delegate i lose flick functionality
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  i want to, i haven't fully implemented back yet, so that's why the simple rectangle
<Riddell> bambee: I'd like phonon 4.5.0 but without zeitgeist since that adds extra packages to the CD and is untested (it's also unused)
<shadeslayer> i should comment my code :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my qml does not suffice for that sorta thing
<Riddell> bambee: so needs a FFe for phonon 4.5.0 and a FFe for uploading qzeitgeist (we should have it in the archive)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but from general reading I would suppose you have a state problem
<apachelogger> as the transformation is bound to the state, but the state actually has no relation to any other state
<bambee> Riddell: okay
<apachelogger> so your item would need 2 states front and back, where former is defualt and latter gets transited to upon property change
<apachelogger> maybe I am wrong though
<rbelem> Riddell, ulysses said it is not installed by default in livecd
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I would do it in cpp anyway :P
<apachelogger> java > javascript
<apachelogger> java > cpp > javascript
<apachelogger> for that matter
<Riddell> rbelem: check the .manifest file in the CD download page on cdimage.u.c
<rbelem> Riddell, it is not listed there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.manifest
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you just did it the wrong way around
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git@github.com:shadeslayer/QML-Mockups.git
<bambee> apachelogger: my eyes are bleeding ... I did read "java"
<bambee> :P
 * apachelogger has java in his pants
<Riddell> rbelem: indeed it's not in the seeds, that's very strange, I'm sure I added it
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-01
<bambee> morning
<afiestas> apachelogger: have you seen pink unicorn in Freenode ? :p
<afiestas> fluffy freenode!
<afiestas> Riddell: This is the plan (tell me if it is compatible with Kubuntu)
<afiestas> 1-Release today 1.1 RC
<afiestas> 2-Have a week for last minute fixing (though we are going to test like crazies)
<afiestas> 3-Release final 1.1 April 6
<afiestas> 4-Make small releases 1.1.X with small improvements here and there (more than bugfixing)
<kunal> Riddell: hello
<kunal> Riddell:avogadro is still not building, any idea how to do that
<kunal> Riddell: dependency on both libOpenGL and libQtOpenGL
<c2tarun> is there any application available that can convert po files from one language to another?
<steveire> c2tarun: A Hooman
<txwikinger> Already tried out gmail motion?
 * ScottK doesn't even know what it is.
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: yeah :P
<txwikinger> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you around for the release team meeting?
<ScottK> I really wish there was a "No April Fools" posts options for the various planets.
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> ScottK: I do my best not to get trolled.
 * ScottK too.  I'd just rather not have to bother.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: HTC Vision can be overclocked to 2,5GHz, problem?
<Quintasan> Why aren't we running Kubuntu on mobile phones already?
<ScottK> n900 is out only ~supporteed platform.
<ScottK> out/our
<afiestas> Riddell: ping?
<ScottK> I think he's not around.
<ScottK> Solid is in kdebase-runtime, right?
<bambee> ScottK: libsolid4 is in kdelibs and libsolid4control* are kdebase-workspace
<bambee> I use "aptitude changelog" when I doubt :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> It turns out I still had hal installed, so let's see if removing it helps...
<bambee> ScottK: does it work ?
<ScottK> It works with hal.
<ScottK> Which when I upgraded to Natty caused me some trouble.
<ScottK> Removing hal and usb-imagewriter sorted it.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Quintasan: I think we are in need of a big picture strategy WRT mobile
<apachelogger> I do not see it going anywhere but tech preview unless we find a way to get new kernels for new devices more easily
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> Which depends on arm getting to be more sane as a platform.
<ScottK> That's sort of what Linaro is meant to fix.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> in a way, problem is that one kernel will not cut it
<apachelogger> like I am resonable confident our omap3 kernel would work pretty good on my tablet
<apachelogger> just that it is too fat
 * apachelogger needs to get a uds session on that stuff
<steveire_> Hey, trying out natty
<steveire_> nepomukservicestub crashes on login
<steveire_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267666 https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-runtime/repository/revisions/c1e733f5f715fe058c48fcc94bb5f67f4ae9cfc6
<ubottu> KDE bug 267666 in general "Nepomuk crashes on startup/login [Nepomuk::Repository::close, Nepomuk::Repository::~Repository, Soprano::Server::ServerCore::~ServerCore]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<steveire_> Fix is trivial and is in kde 4.6.2. Will natty have 4.6.2 or .1?
<apachelogger> steveire_: .2
<steveire_> Ok, so no need to file a bug to backport
<apachelogger> or maybe I remember the schedule wrong
<steveire_> .2 is out April 5 I think
<apachelogger> then .2 it is
<steveire_> Well, that's if kde is running on schedule
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: O_O
<apachelogger> super freeze hits april 14 I believe
<steveire_> ok
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but why would one want that? :P
<steveire_> The nepomuk issue causes the akonadi dialog everyone hates :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you can watch pr0n in HD
<apachelogger> steveire_: makes you wonder what is more broken the fact that there is a dialog at all or that it reports stuff no user would possibly care about :P
<steveire_> Maybe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can do that with the 1GHz processor as well
<steveire_> Also, as of today X crashes when I touch my mouse pad
<steveire_> And as of yesterday, wireless doesn't work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not on android you can't 
<shadeslayer> yes you can
<steveire_> I noticed x updates today and dhcpclient+freinds update yesterday.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stream stuff over with GMote + VMediaPlayer
<apachelogger> I don't now what you are talking about :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and all the streaming stuff is done via Java
<apachelogger> streaming?
 * apachelogger does not compute
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> steveire_: I think those are worth bug reports, though surely there are already some
<steveire_> Right. How do I get kdepim4.6 on natty?
<ScottK> I think you ask shadeslayer why he's been slacking off even though he has no exams.
<ScottK> (he will probably claim exams he failed to mention or his laptop was too heavy to lift)
<bambee> OMG... I just turned on my car ... I went backwards... and my exhaust pipe fell on the ground o_O
<apachelogger> http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/
<ScottK> bambee: Get off IRC and drive the car.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make a gsoc project
<bambee> this is seriously a ***** day o_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want me to mail the proposal to you?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no no,... http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/
<steveire_> There is a repo I need to add though, right
<steveire_> ?
 * shadeslayer notes his connection is complete shit today
<apachelogger> you are a poor shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that page is not opening
<ScottK> IIRC shadeslayer is the one knowing about pim 4.6.
<shadeslayer> what about PIM 4.6?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get new intarwebs
<ScottK> shadeslayer: steveire_ wants to install it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: laptop too heavy for wifi to work.
<shadeslayer> steveire_: \o
<steveire_> Yo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: basically self-improving graphics pattern detection/tracking
<shadeslayer> ScottK:  apachelogger: will need to replace the entire ISP to get a better intrawebs
<ScottK> Yes.  And?
<apachelogger> makes apachelogger go like .... oh wellz, we could do accessibility applications, games, make nu browsers....
<ScottK> Always full of excuses.
<shadeslayer> steveire_: so we have a alpha/beta release of it in our PPA
<steveire_> kubuntu-members ppa or?
<shadeslayer> lol ... the page is not even opening on a 3G Connection
<shadeslayer> steveire_: one sec
<bambee> ScottK: you did not understand, I was driving my car while my exhaust pipe fell on the ground ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe someone does not want you to see
<shadeslayer> steveire_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<ScottK> bambee: I did understand.  I was just playing with you a bit.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: should you meet a guy called bond ... run
<bambee> ScottK: ohh :D
<shadeslayer> hahah 
<bambee> unfortunately it's not an april fool :(
<yofel> o/
<yofel> steveire_: ppa for what?
<yofel> ah, kdepim
<steveire_> kwallet keeps telling me "There have been repeated failed attempts to gain access to a wallet. An application may be misbehaving."
<steveire_> kmail seems to be asking me for my password too...
<ScottK> steveire_: I've seen the kwallet thing too.  I think it's worth a bug.
 * ScottK didnt' get around to filing it yet.
<steveire_> Cannot load part for Mail. Cannot load library /usr/lib/kde4/kmailpart.so: (/usr/lib/libincidenceeditorsng.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM22MultiplyingLineFactory16staticMetaObjectE)
<steveire_> Possibly binary incompatibility becuase kontact 4.4 is trying to start itself for some reason while 4.6 is installing.
<steveire_> mail migration seems to be working fine.
<steveire_> Which is strange because I thought I was using disconnected imap...
<steveire_> Can we somehow get kde 4.6.2 packages into experimental?
<steveire_> Or is that a lot of work?
 * steveire_ knows zip about packaging
<yofel> steveire_: there is nothing to package yet, and they're going into natty anyway
<steveire_> So I need to self build to test the fixes...
<steveire_> Kinda defeats my plan of testing the packages for a few days
<yofel> well, release is on the 5th as I see, so not that far away
<ScottK> afiestas: Is Bug #747572 something you could look into?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747572 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "solid gets incorrect battery settings with both hal and upower installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747572
<steveire_> "An application has crashed on your system (now or in the past)"
<steveire_> In a plasma notification
<steveire_> Not much info there...
<yofel> steveire_: that's apport being happily uniformative, the crashes are in /var/crash/
<ScottK> steveire_: Right click and ask show details.
<apachelogger> yofel: actually that is kubuntu nofitication helper
<apachelogger> there is something broken there
<apachelogger> I have seen it not go away
<ScottK> Oh, yes.  I have seen that too.
<apachelogger> though there were no reports or apport didnt want to show me them reports
<apachelogger> very odd
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> afiestas: did you actually get to work on the display config stuff ScottK talked about some months ago?
<ScottK> apachelogger: He didn't.
<apachelogger> it is a sadness
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make a gsoc project
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: check your mail
<apachelogger> do you not want to compute or are you drunk? :P
<shadeslayer> ?
 * yofel wonders why apachelogger is talking about himself..
<steveire_> hmm, akonadi doesn't work because nepomuk isn't starting a storage service, possibly because of the bug I linked earlier
<apachelogger> yofel: self-obsession
<yofel> ^^
<steveire_> I guess I'll resume tesing after the 5th
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i emailed you the proposal i've submitted to melange, go check
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sweetie, when will you learn that I do not read
<apachelogger> make it a movie and I'll watch it
<apachelogger> make it a song and I'll listen to it
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<apachelogger> but... no way in test driven development will I read
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> jovie to the rescue
<apachelogger> why read when the computer can read it to you
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> ->princessYawn()
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: jovie is reading my text?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not you who does the princess yawn.
<steveire_> wow, the akonadiconsole debugger is enabled by default?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why wouldn it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: You appear to have damaged your mentee.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i derive from apachelogger's class
<ScottK> Some things are underivable.
<steveire_> Or maybe I had an old config file around somewhere for that
<afiestas> apachelogger: nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: LOL ... jovie is fun
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ScottK: there are worse things than princess yawns
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you realize I am a singleton?
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's true.
<afiestas> I'm working on XRandR, I plan to return to that work when bluedevil 1.1 is released
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so ScottK is very right when he says that some things are underivable
<steveire_> akonadiconsole is much slower than it should be. Wonder what's causing that.
 * apachelogger never noticed it being slow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh ... i quite jovie, it did not stop talking
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it is like me on booze
<shadeslayer> indeed
<ScottK> or anytime ...
 * apachelogger blinks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh ... i'm reading a book called Blinnk
<shadeslayer> *Blink
<shadeslayer> quite awesome ..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_89gI2F6zUA
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no bandwidth
<apachelogger> you are no fun anymore
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude i'm tethered to my phone .. only 200 megs of free data left :P
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> yeah
<dantti_> someone knows why the notification are does not show "moving" "coping"  (ie the title of the transaction) in 4.6.1 or is just me?
<blueyed> Is kdebase-bin meant to ship /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap ? "dpkg -S" says it's coming from it, but cannot find it in the source package?!
<ScottK> blueyed: Did you mean http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=80kubuntu-xmodmap
<blueyed> ScottK: no, without the k. Found this bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/251247 - apparently another case of a non-cleaned up config file.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 251247 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "xmodmap fails in Xsession.d" [Undecided,Fix released]
<blueyed> I am trying to figure out why gdm fails to start gnome-session, when not in safe mode.
<debfx> blueyed: indeed, kdebase-bin should delete 80ubuntu-xmodmap
<blueyed> debfx: can you take care of it, otherwise I will file a bug for it.
<blueyed> It was not the reason of Gnome failing, but an old ~/.gnomerc file.
<debfx> blueyed: so there is no harm in having it around?
<blueyed> no, just an entry in .xsession-errors.
<blueyed> any idea why the system-settings style does not stick/apply to Qt apps running in Gnome? Preview looks good, but the actual windows do not: http://i.imgur.com/RPvhs.png
<littlegirl> Hey there, are there any Kate developers in this channel right now?
<maco> i think they have their own channel
<littlegirl> Yeah, no developers are active in there right now so I was hoping to find one in here. (:
<maco> ahh
<maco> #kde-devel possibly?
<littlegirl> I'll check, thanks. (:
<maco> afaik, none of us are kate people. we have a phononian, an aroran, a gwenviewer...
<littlegirl> I could try waving my magic wand and turning you into Kate developers. (:
<sabdfl> ooh
<sabdfl> i need a wand like that :-)
<littlegirl> It's not working. (:
<sabdfl> mine neither ;-)
<littlegirl> (:
<blueyed> jfi: qtconfig fixed it for me.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-02
<ScottK> ~ninjas | 4.6.2 tarballs for packaging.
 * ScottK tries again.
<ScottK> !ninjas | 4.6.2 tarballs for packaging.
<ubottu> 4.6.2 tarballs for packaging.: Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> ScottK: would you add my ssh key to the known hosts on ktown?
<neversfelde> https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+sshkeys
<ScottK> Sure.
<neversfelde> I lost my old one once again
<ScottK> So I can remove the old one?
<ScottK> neversfelde: Swapped.
<ScottK> Please check you can get in.
<neversfelde> ScottK: works, thank you. I'll have a look how I can help with 4.6.2
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> AFAIK you're the first, so I'd start with kde4libs.
<neversfelde> it's 3 am over here, I nee a bit of sleep, but I will start wit libs, if no one else does tomorrow
<dantti_> ScottK: hey, you reported a bug against kpk, do you have some kind of test case like install gnome (for a bunch of packages)? I never saw that happening...
<ScottK> dantti_: What bug.  I don't recall.
<dantti_> ScottK: it says that you reported a hour ago :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/747902
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 747902 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "[Natty] [Kubuntu] KPackageKit confirmation shows double apps" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> dantti_: That's not me.
<ScottK> ScottK != ScottT
<dantti_> ah :P
<dantti_> sorry then
<ScottK> No problem.
<c2tarun> I was trying to configure kmail in order to work on some kmail bugs and I got this error http://pastebin.com/tnMMBe3d  can anyone please help.
<c2tarun> anyone here?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: yep
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: can you please help me with this error http://pastebin.com/tnMMBe3d
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: sorry dunno
<c2tarun> ok :)
<CIA-43> [sysadmin] stikonas * 1226849 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/ (libqapt/ muon/) Cleanup after git migration.
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | packaging KDE 4.6.2 http://goo.gl/PDQ9C
<debfx> ScottK: the ~ppa1/~release1~ppa1 version scheme breaks once we are in the q-series
<ScottK> debfx: Not so far away, so that's a good point.  Please reply to the thread with that thought.
<debfx> ScottK: done, the obvious fix would be to always use ~release1~ppa1
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ping
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I am at the Ubuntu Global Jam here in Chicago along with a Python Hack-A-Thon and the Flourish conference, what needs to be done
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: gimme 15 minutes... recovering
<ScottK> debfx: Agreed.  Thanks.
<ScottK> nixternal: Make kubuntu-docs build would be a good start.
<nixternal> ScottK: they don't build?
<ScottK> nixternal: Apparently not.  I recall some reference they FTBFS in a rebuild test.
 * nixternal checks
<nixternal> ScottK: was it a checkout build that was failing, or was it just the maverick docs being built in natty that crashed?
<ScottK> It was whatever in the archive failing.
<ScottK> in/is in
<nixternal> ok, updating my pbuild then I will check it out. I need to see if DarkwingDuck has any updates that need to be built for nutty 
<nixternal> ScottK: yup, it sure does crash. this should be fun one.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell KDE 4.6.2 on kde-packagers ... did we start on those yet?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: neversfelde said something about starting today.  Not sure if he got anything done or not.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Other than that, I think it's all there to work on.
<shadeslayer> ah .. okay .. i can start tomorrow after i fix a few bugs in telepathy kde tonight
<debfx> shadeslayer: I've just uploaded kde4libs so you can start packaging the rest :)
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<afiestas__> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> afiestas__: Would you have a look at Bug 747572?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747572 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "solid gets incorrect battery settings with both hal and upower installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747572
<ScottK> afiestas__: I still haven't seen him since you last pinged.
<afiestas__> ScottK: I'm kinda busy right now, but yes I can take a look at it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<afiestas__> but I know a kde developer (apol) with the same problem
<afiestas__> and iirc it was an udisk problem
<ScottK> This is power though.
<ScottK> And upower was reporting correctly.
<afiestas__> *upower 
<ScottK> (unless upower -d reports something different than what it tells solid, I don't see how)
<afiestas__> ScottK: could you check the value from dbus?
<afiestas__> qdbus --system org.freedesktop.UPower... ?
<ScottK> I'll try.
<ScottK> afiestas__: http://paste.kde.org/8788/
<ScottK> Also reinstalling HAL and then switching power sources I immediately get the problem again.
<c2tarun> India win the World Cup :)
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, i found the borkage, but i will have to spend a little time on it. had to fix stuff in kubuntu-docs bzr but something has changed with the ksgmtools2 stuff in KDE that has borked a ton of other things. I need to figure those out next, so something tells me this is going to suck :/
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ^^
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs == borked, will not build. need major fixes, where? I have no idea, gotta figure that out, so you need to continue bothering me to get it done, otherwise I will just leave you all hanging
<ScottK> nixternal: I have a vague recollection that ksgmtools2 used to be from kdelibs, now it's from kde4libs.
<ScottK> So it's moved to a several years newer version of $stuff.
<apparle> guys, kubuntu 11.04 beta is out right? why don't I see anything on kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> Probably because someone forgot to write something.
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<apparle> ScottK: what is the release date for 11.04?
<shadeslayer> !schedule 
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sure. Can I just base it off of http://www.kubuntu.org/news/natty-alpha-3 ?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes.
<ScottK> apparle: IIRC 4/28.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<apparle> thanks
<stikonas> Is there any reason why there are no translations in .desktop files in plasma-desktop package?
<stikonas> (this question was for anybody who knows)
<debfx> stikonas: they are stripped from the desktop files and put into language packs
 * ryanakca wonders why the admin section of the Kubuntu website still only works with Drupal
<stikonas> hmm, strange because the word Desktop is untranslated in "Desktop Settings"
<ryanakca> sorry, Konqueror
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: or rekonq
<debfx> stikonas: you can check https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/plasmagenericshell to see if the string is translated
<ryanakca> ScottK: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-natty-beta-1-released
<stikonas> ok, I will look at it. Actually, it is translated in KDE and everything worked in Fedora and in Gentoo, so this is definetely launchpad thing...
<stikonas> debfx: are you sure that this is the correct pot file?
<stikonas> because in upstream translations the string was in desktop_kdebase_kde-workspace.pot
<stikonas> debfx: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/desktop-kdebase-workspace/ has "Desktop" entry and it is translated
<stikonas> something very strange is happening
<stikonas> actually I tested now with another language, and Desktop is still untranslated
<ScottK> ryanakca: Looks good.  Thanks.  
#kubuntu-devel 2011-04-03
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<bambee> morning
<bambee> apachelogger: ping 
<apachelogger> bambee: pogo
<bambee> apachelogger: could you quick review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/phonon ? Then I will upload it to kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<apachelogger> bambee: is libqzeitgeist in yet?
<bambee> apachelogger: I will upload qzeitgeist first, then phonon. An qzeitgeist was already reviewed :)
<bambee> s/An/and/
<apachelogger> is it in natty though?
<apachelogger> bambee: your symbols changes stuff are invalid
<apachelogger> -# SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 4:4.7.0really4.4.4 armel i386
<apachelogger> +# SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 4.7.0really4.5.0 amd64
<apachelogger> consqeuently the whole symbols file gets replaced with new entries
<apachelogger> which is not what is supposed to happen
<bambee> aarrf
<c2tarun> anyone here participating in GSoC?
<apachelogger> bambee: +Depends: libphonon4, ${misc:Depends}
<apachelogger> that makes libphonon4-designer's dependency on libphonon4 unversioned
<apachelogger> also it misses out on designer and what not
<apachelogger> which is wrong
<apachelogger> that said, it probably should suggest libqt4-designer
<bambee> apachelogger: you're right (it should suggest libqt4-designer)
<bambee> I agree
<bambee> apachelogger:  +Depends: libphonon4 (= ${binary:Version}), ${misc:Depends} is better ,
<bambee> ?
<debfx> bambee: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libphonon4 (= ${binary:Version})
<bambee> debfx: mhhhh... interesting
<bambee> debfx: does ${shlibs:Depends} not include libphonon4 (= ${binary:Version}) ? 
<debfx> bambee: afaik it only contains external libs (i.e. not built from the same source package)
<bambee> ohh indeed
<c2tarun> anyone here participating in any project in GSoC?
<jussi> natty here I come!
<stikonas> Hello again. I've written yesterday about untranslated KDE string "Desktop", but I still don't understand what Kubuntu does wrong (it works in all other distros).
<stikonas> this launchpad translation system is so horribly broken :(...
<debfx> stikonas: which language are you talking about?
<stikonas> I am coordinator of Lithuanian KDE translation, so mainly Lithuanian, but I also tested with Russian
<stikonas> I can try to test with German...
<stikonas> then we will see if this happens with all languages...
<debfx> hm launchpad says that it is translated: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/plasmagenericshell/lt/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=desktop+settings
<stikonas> debfx: I will make a screenshot
<stikonas> debfx: http://stikonas.homelinux.org/files/2.png
<stikonas> (and as you can see from screenshot I also suffer form that bold Ubuntu fonts bugs, but that's another issue...)
<JontheEchidna> fiddling with the hinting settings should fix that
<JontheEchidna> for the l10n, I have no idea how it could be *half* translated
<JontheEchidna> very weird
<stikonas> JontheEchidna: Dekstop word is taken from the .desktop file
<stikonas> and they are somehow stripped to language packs
<stikonas> probably something goes wrong somewhere
<shadeslayer_> jussi: how is natty treating you?
<JontheEchidna> but it's a context menu, those don't get l10n from .desktop files
<JontheEchidna> right?
<jussi> shadeslayer: waiting for the damn thing to download :P 
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<stikonas> JontheEchidna: no, here translateion is taken from /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containmant-desktop.desktop
<stikonas> and the same happens for German language
<stikonas> so either something is broken on my computer, this goes wrong in all languages
<stikonas> but names of all other plasma widgets and containments are translated, so this is really weird
<JontheEchidna> I think the string should be in here, but I can't find it: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kdebase-workspace/+pots/desktop-kdebase-workspace
<jussi> shadeslayer: now its installing :D
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * shadeslayer has a minor headache
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containmant-desktop.desktop
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containmant-desktop.desktop does not exist in maverick
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containmant-desktop.desktop natty
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containmant-desktop.desktop does not exist in natty
<JontheEchidna> oh, typo
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containment-desktop.desktop
<ubottu> File /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containment-desktop.desktop found in plasma-desktop
<stikonas> upstream ships this translation in desktop_kdebase_kde-workspace.po
<stikonas> I'll download desktop-kdebase-workspace.po from launchpad and look if the string is there
<JontheEchidna> stikonas: If you could, filing a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations would be good too.
<stikonas> ok
<stikonas> .po file from launchpad has the required string
<stikonas> it's the string number 647
<debfx> maybe the patch to load translations of .desktop files is incomplete
<stikonas> it may be that
<stikonas> especially having in mind that "Desktop" is quite special word
<stikonas> so it may be that this word gets ignored somehow
<bambee> why does pkgkde-symbolshelper drop arches on the first line ? I use the batch-patch mode, the file looks correct except the first line... (I did read http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html) 
<bambee> however the patch has been created from an amd64 build ...
<stikonas> JontheEchidna: I've submitted a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/749379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749379 in Ubuntu Translations ""Desktop" string is not translated in KDE" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> stikonas: thanks
<bambee> apachelogger: when you're around, could you please check symbols files (fixed on revu) ? I doubt
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> is it too late to sync kdbg 2.5.0 from Debian unstable?
<debfx> bambee: it drops all other architectures because you haven't verified them with the new upstream version
<bambee> debfx: ok
<EagleScreen> kdbg 2.5 is KDE4 based, has a lot of bugs fixed since 2.2.1 and works with the latest gdb
<EagleScreen> I think we should try a feature freeze exception with it
<jussi> shadeslayer: almost done.
<shadeslayer> whee :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: any issues so far?
<jussi> shadeslayer: apart from the awfully annoying stop to accept the msttcorefonts license (which I accepted already?)
<jussi> not much :)
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: and we are up and running. 
<shadeslayer> jussi: welcome to natty, have a pleasant stay :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: any big changes I should check out?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. alot of stuff fixed in qtwebkit i believe ... 
<shadeslayer> along with kdewebkit ... 
<jussi> perhaps try rekonq again then? :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: bug fixes in general ... plasma is less crashy, we need testers for Project Neon on natty ....
<shadeslayer> sure if you feel like it
<shadeslayer> btw rekonq 0.7 is out, anyone want to package it?
<bambee> kde-packager mailing-list is opened to beginners ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: file a bug on bugzilla
<shadeslayer> and add that you work on kubuntu packages
<bambee> ok...  I have not many packages... but I can ask anyway...
<yofel> bambee: you'll need to mention one person that vouches for you - ask R iddell
<bambee> yofel: ok
<bambee> thanks
<shadeslayer> FYI if someone want's to package rekonq 0.7 please contact me first ... 
<debfx> shadeslayer: *contact*
<shadeslayer> debfx: one sec ... on the phone
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=rekonq.git&a=commit&h=aaebac2ce417d7af074f86e8cce0eb44cc611332 >> that has to be reverted
<debfx> shadeslayer: ok, any reason it hasn't been committed yet?
<shadeslayer> debfx: it's a webkit bug, that's exposed in rekonq
<shadeslayer> ( when using cache )
<debfx> so upstream won't revert that commit?
<shadeslayer> debfx: as of now it's in the 0.7 release
<shadeslayer> but for a proper fix it needs to be fixed in webkit
<debfx> shadeslayer: is there a bug report about the issue?
<shadeslayer> debfx: on rekonq or webkit?
<debfx> both
<shadeslayer> ah i know of the rekonq bug report, one sec
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah on the phone again ... this will take some time :
<shadeslayer> debfx: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269701
<ubottu> KDE bug 269701 in general "google webpages broken when clicking back" [Normal,New]
<stikonas> shadeslayer: I also can reproduce unresonsive google
<stikonas> s/unresonsive/unresponsive/
<shadeslayer> there's one other
<stikonas> and sometimes something wrong happens with tab bar, is this a known issue?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=269702
<ubottu> KDE bug 269702 in general "URL bar does not change when clicking back" [Major,New]
<shadeslayer> stikonas: yes, that's fixed iirc
<shadeslayer> stikonas: which version do you have?
<stikonas> probably RC2, the one that is packaged in Kubuntu natty
<stikonas> I have git checkout somewhere, but I haven't installed it
<shadeslayer> debfx: ^^
<stikonas> 0.6.95+git20110331-0ubuntu1
<stikonas> maybe tabbar bug is indeed fixed, I can't reproduce it now, at least not yet
<debfx> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> OIMG
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> jussi: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<jussi> :D
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | beta 2 bugs http://goo.gl/HbXHe | packaging KDE 4.6.2 http://goo.gl/PDQ9C | Happy Birthday jussi !!!
<bambee> jussi: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: diaspora does not tell me it's your birthday]
<jjesse> someone else is on diaspora?
<shadeslayer> me
<shadeslayer> jjesse: shadeslayer@joindiaspora.com ;)
<jjesse> my last item on diaspora is 14 days ago :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jjesse> thats how exciting it is :)
<shadeslayer> mine is 8 days ago .. :P
<shadeslayer> okay .. i'm off to sleep .. night
<jjesse> night
<shadeslayer> heh .. this is a warning i got when i ran a java program : WARNING: OperatingSystem: Linux
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<jussi> jjesse: jussi01 at joindiaspora ;)
<bambee> neversfelde: ping, ftbs for kdebidings
<neversfelde> bambee: I know
<neversfelde> only for i386
<bambee> yup
<neversfelde> kdegraphics seems to be broken too
<bambee> neversfelde: what is broken for kdegraphics ?
<bambee> I mean a ftbs too ?
<yofel> oh, happy birthday jussi :D
<neversfelde> bambee: yes fails to build, but I did not have the time for a closer look
<bambee> neversfelde: I understand
 * txwikinger will test drive natty kubuntu beta1
<txwikinger> ScottK: What should I use on a laptop amd64 or i386?
<txwikinger> Guess I get am64 for hyperthreating
<txwikinger> Do we have only natty DVDs?
<jjesse> for beta 1 i think
<txwikinger> Why is that?
<stikonas> what is bad with DVDs?
<stikonas> more software can be put on them :)
<txwikinger> More to download that I do not need
<txwikinger> Some places have Internet usage caps
<apachelogger> kubotu: you just lost your fancy cloak, you poor thing
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for jussi
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to jussi and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday jussi, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday jussi :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for seaLne
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to seaLne and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday seaLne, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday seaLne :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> happy bday!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for Tscheesy
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Tscheesy and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Tscheesy, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Tscheesy :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> happy bday to you too :)
 * apachelogger passes out
<seaLne> hehe
<claydoh_> apachelogger: seems to be having too much fun
<apachelogger> actually I need to do some home work :/
<apachelogger> kinda difficult after a couple of beers
 * claydoh is finding work difficult and hasn't had any beers :(
<ScottK> Perhaps a couple of couple of beers is what's needed for motivation then?
<claydoh> I don't really drink, but it may be a good reason to start
<claydoh> tho i hate beer, and the wine is long gone into some dish I cooked last week
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wine -> cooked
<apachelogger> W-T-F
<apachelogger> you are insane
<apachelogger> also a bit mad, mostly insane
<apachelogger> ah, not talking about me
<claydoh> ScottK: I am having trouble motivating myself , as well as focusing gotta get hold of it and shake things up
 * apachelogger got confused
<apachelogger> anyone knows anything about design patterns?
<claydoh> apachelogger: i use wine for cooking
<apachelogger> claydoh: insane'n'mad
<claydoh> usually cheap stuff
<apachelogger> INM Inc.
<claydoh> nay tasty sauces and marinated meats
<apachelogger> claydoh: the cheap stuff is the one you get best hangovers from though ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Very French, but that's somewhat redundant.
<apachelogger> lolz
<claydoh> ap I haven't had a hangover since the weekemd I stared dating my now wife - 1989 lolz
 * claydoh wants his desktop activities in his cube dangitall!!!!
<claydoh> actually I nned to blog about something, but that is what I need motivation for
<claydoh> perhaps if I blog that kubuntuforums needs to move to a non-windows/non-gratis host
<claydoh> someone may get pissed enough to move on  it
<apachelogger> claydoh: just copy'n'paste that and post :P
<apachelogger> CNP Inc.
<claydoh> hah
<apachelogger> great company names tonight
<claydoh> yeah
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-26
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping?
<ScottK> Darkwing: Yes.
<Darkwing> ScottK: Got it fixed.
<jalcine> Darkwing: ^
<Darkwing> Riddell: import requested for translations for kubuntu-docs. Got the .pot files fixed.
<mak1> i want to setup kde build environment on my ubuntu11.10. What packages should i install?  Am i supposed to compile kde from source
<shadeslayer> mak1: Project Neon :)
<Riddell> morning
<pstolowski> fregl, hello
<Peace-> open with has some trouble here 
<Peace-> 12-04
<Peace-> is empty http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/26/plasma-desktopPH1812.png
<fregl> hi pstolowski
<pstolowski> fregl, unfortunately the patch did't help :(
<fregl> pstolowski: backtrace unchanged?
<pstolowski> fregl, yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> http://img.gawkerassets.com/post/4/2012/03/illusion3.jpg
<Riddell> err, no
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.8.2 Tagging on 29 March  
<Riddell> bad konsole not using the copy buffer properly!
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<pstolowski> fregl, any other ideas how to tackle accessibility crash?
<pstolowski> fregl, any idea what to debug/where to look in accessibility code?
<fregl> pstolowski: I'm pretty busy today, I was really expecting that event to be the cause. hmmm
<fregl> pstolowski: another thing you could do is remove the geometry updating from the qt patch. I learned that sending geometry updates is actually not needed by orca or accerciser at all.
<fregl> of course a proper fix would be good
<Riddell> isemenov: do you have a launchpad account with ssh?
<pstolowski> fregl, ok, will give it a try
<fregl> pstolowski: removing that would make sense anyway. I would propose you should work on the git repo where the patch comes from though.
<fregl> pstolowski: if you get nowhere I can take a look, but not right now
<pstolowski> fregl, ok, I see, thanks
<fregl> pstolowski: are you sure you actually applied the patch and got it all rebuilt? and you really really get the same backtrace? just making sure...
<isemenov> Riddell: 
<Riddell> isemenov: do you have a launchpad account with ssh?
<isemenov> well I do have a launchpad account, not sure if I have auploaded an ssh
<Riddell> isemenov: where can I get it from?
<pstolowski> fregl, yes, I've applied the patch 'the debian way', rebuild the deb, and checked in the src that the patch was applied during build
<Riddell> isemenov: or you can set up your computer so i can get ssh access
<fregl> weird
<pstolowski> fregl, since your patch was for an already known problem, do you have any code to reproduce that problem?
<fregl> pstolowski: because in your backtrace there is frame #9 to 7 which then should have changed.
<fregl> pstolowski: I don't remember it, it was a crash I found in Qt 5 while doing QtQuick 2 accessibility things.
<isemenov> Riddell: sec, lost my password
<fregl> pstolowski: qtbase - f449cefc27fc321f96aadbcb0f0a46e6f7a2b0b4 it happened when we send a11y updates for objects that were being deleted
<fregl> (Qt 5)
<pstolowski> fregl, I only focused on the top of the stacktrace (queryAcessibleINterface - updateAccessibility) - here is entire stacktrace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900435/
<isemenov> Riddell: done!
<isemenov> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ragnarokk91
<pstolowski> fregl, unfortunately no debug symbols at the moment
<Riddell> isemenov: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-24-56.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> isemenov: and run   byobu
<isemenov> Riddell: what's that? :)
<isemenov> actually, I'm on fedora now, does that matter?
<Riddell> isemenov: byobu?  it's gnu screen with a nice default setting
<Riddell> isemenov: that's I've set up this machine with ubuntu
<isemenov> ah, so I should ssh into that url, ok
<fregl> pstolowski: without debug symbols nobody can help you
<Riddell> isemenov: yes please
<isemenov> Riddell: denied publickey?
<isemenov> I've updated the ssh on launchpad a couple minutes ago
<Riddell> isemenov: try now
<isemenov> aha, done
<Riddell> isemenov: type something
<isemenov> ok
<isemenov> done
<Riddell> isemenov: I don't see it, did you run byobu?
<isemenov> simple ssh
<Riddell> 14:28 < Riddell> isemenov: and run   byobu
<isemenov> let me install byobu then
<Riddell> isemenov: it's instaled
<Riddell> on the machine you sshed into
<isemenov> ahh gotcha
<isemenov> sec
<isemenov> Riddell: done
<Riddell> isemenov: lovely :)
<Riddell> isemenov: well I'm interested in getting tomahawk packaged which needs quazip packaged, do you want to help?
<isemenov> Riddell: well, how much time does that take?
<Riddell> isemenov: I don't know I've never packaged it before but it's 1) getting it compiled 2) adding files for packaging 3) testing it
<Riddell> 4) uploading it
<isemenov> well in that case, I'd rather come back in a coupel days, because I need to finish some bugfixing in time for 4.8.2 tagging
<Riddell> isemenov: ok dokey, let's see if we can fine a more mutual time then
<isemenov> I'll just ping you when I have time ok? will that address stay the same or can it change?
<Riddell> it'll change
<isemenov> ok then
<Riddell> you can also ask anyone else in ~kubuntu-dev if I'm not around
<isemenov> ok
<isemenov> Riddell: though, are you using that server to package tomahawk atm?
<isemenov> I might just log in and watch the history later
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does plasma active work for you on your pandaboard?
<Riddell> isemenov: not immediately no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, but only when ubuntu generally works on the pandaboard
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well, I can't get it to work on my tablet, probably because it needs graphics drivers
<yofel> Riddell, isemenov: tomahawk needs libqtweetlib, jreen, and new clucene to be packaged first
<yofel> feel free to steal from the PPA
<yofel> and someone was assigned to the packaging bug on launchpad, talked to him? I didn't yet
<Riddell> yofel: aah is that the issue, I wondered
<Riddell> I was just picking a random thing to tutor isemenov through packaging
<yofel> Riddell: btw, how do you track who is packaging what? As I have a hard time following for packages not in the SC (i.e. not tracked on the wiki)
<isemenov> Riddell: ok I see
<Riddell> yofel: we don't have a system for that
<Riddell> yofel: it's just coordinated by chatting on IRC
<Riddell> there will be done needs-packaging tagged bugs too
 * yofel was wondering if we could use tagged bugs for that,  kubuntu + (needs-packaging | upgrade-software-version)
<yofel> shouldn't be too much overhead
<Riddell> yofel: you're welcome to try and see if it works
<Riddell> get a URL for that search and put it in the topic to start off
<yofel> I'll write something up as example later
<Riddell> then get kde-packager, kde-apps and ubuntuwire uscan to feed into it automatically, that would remove the overhead :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: splash screen is looking good to me
<brestows> hi! how i can install kde-runtime-dev in kubuntu? in rep this package not found 
<Riddell> same way you install any package, but help is in #kubuntu unless you're developing kubuntu
<apol> hi guys, is there a kubuntu-devel mailing list or something? (as in a way to get in touch with the kubuntu developer community...)
<Riddell> apol: yes, it's called...
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel!
<apol> Riddell: kubuntu-devel@kde.org?
<jussi> apol: lists.ubuntu.com
<apol> great thanks
<Riddell> apol: gg:mailman kubuntu-devel  should do it
<apol> yes yes
<apol> found it
<apol> this link > https://www.kubuntu.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<apol> is broken
<apol> and the mailman points to it :P
<Riddell> should be wiki.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> mm, maybe we should move our mailing list to kde.org :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apol> i think so too ;)
<Riddell> we do give them one of their machines so they do owe canonical
<Riddell> well besides making awesome software for us to ship :)
<apol> who is we and them?
 * apol is confused
<apol> we is canonical?
<Riddell> apol: yes canonical hosts one of the machines run by kde sysadmin
<apol> :)
<apol> cool
<agateau> Riddell: hi, wanted to assign you as a reviewer to merge lp:~agateau/libdbusmenu-qt/0.9.1-upstream-release in libdbusmenu-qt packaging branch, but launchpad does not want to cooperate... do you have time to have a look at it?
<Riddell> agateau: sure
<Riddell> agateau: where's the merge proposal on LP?
<agateau> Riddell: that is the problem, I am stuck with a spinning wheel when trying to create it
<Riddell> agateau: time to give up on LP then :)
<agateau> heh
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, now that I think of it, maybe I should have pushed my branch to lp:~agateau/kubuntu-packaging/<something> instead
<agateau> Riddell: could it be the reason it is confused?
<Riddell> if it branches from a kubuntu-packaging branch you want to push it to the same project yes
<agateau> Riddell: ok, let me push it again then
<agateau> Riddell: re-pushed as lp:~agateau/kubuntu-packaging/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.1
<soee> hi
<Darkwing> Weeeeee
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so I was looking into soqt and this is the problem http://paste.kde.org/446744/
 * shadeslayer needs advice on how to fix that
<ScottK> Dunno
<shadeslayer> asked on -moty
<shadeslayer> *-moty
<shadeslayer> damnit
<Darkwing> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hi Darkwing
 * shadeslayer hi 5's Darkwing
<Darkwing> Waiting on the confirmation on my flight. :)
<Darkwing> :D congrats mate
<shadeslayer> Where are you going?
<shadeslayer> hehehe, thanks!
<Darkwing> Riddell: Registered.
<Riddell> Darkwing: for UDS?  lovely
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yup.
<Riddell> afiestas: you registered too?  got travel?
<Darkwing> Riddell: You know who is running the crew this year?
<Riddell> I know nothing
<Darkwing> lol
<Riddell> anything to add? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview#Kubuntu
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> looks good :P
 * shadeslayer is trying to get active running on his transformer
<shadeslayer> and I've reached a point where I'm compiling kernels :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't even get a command line up?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can, the main issue is that we have nvidia-tegra drivers for armel in precise, *but* those need the 3.2 kernel
<shadeslayer> so no hardware acceleration -> Makes plasma active go crashy crashy
<shadeslayer> so either port the TF101 patches from android to 3.2 kernel, or try and use this : http://www.paulburton.eu/git/
<shadeslayer> but I can't git clone from any of those repos
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the whole ARM thing reminds me so much of Linux on PCs in 1999
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Riddell> I remember finally getting suse usable but only by installing RPMs for drivers from red hat
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I'm actually fixing ASUS's kernel source code right now :P
<shadeslayer> since my build failed
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: What version of the TF101 you have?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISOs needing testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> oh hmm
<Riddell> that wasn't what I ment to do
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Freeze - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! |http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce |wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | ISOs needing testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> afiestas: a journalist has reported this bug, any idea how to start debugging it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/956806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956806 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "KDE's Dolphin Can't See Nikon, Canon Cameras" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> Riddell: yes registered and got travel 
<afiestas> checking the bug
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)
<afiestas> Riddell: Nikons are not normal usb massstorage the camera:// kio has to be used
<afiestas> if that is confirmed the bug is a good catch, will try to fix for the next minor release
<Riddell> afiestas: how to confirm it?
<afiestas> already replied in the bug report, if udisk doesn't detect it as a storage then it is a camera://
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Darkwing> Whoot! Maybe, I should setup a wiki page for those in KDE/Kubuntu coming to UDS
<Riddell> Darkwing: wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<Riddell> which probably isn't quite accurate
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll drop an email to the devel ML
<Riddell> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-27
<Darkwing> Riddell: sent.
<pvivek_> i am upgrading Precise, i am running do-release-upgrade -d in tty. Everything was working fine, now generating grub.cfg is stuck in an infinite loop, in the sense, its finding my distros and again generating grub.cfg again and again. What to do to stop it? ctrl+c would kill the whole process right ?
<Riddell> guid mornin
<Riddell> !testers 
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds  iso testing needed
<tazz> Riddell, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20120327/precise-mobile-i386.iso gives a 404
<Riddell> tazz: where is that linked from?
<Riddell> mobile doesn't exist any more
<tazz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds/14245/downloads
<tazz> Riddell, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds i was looking at the active build.
 * Mamarok fetches her old laptop and tests amd64 desktop
<Riddell> tazz: it's here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/20120327/
<Riddell> I wonder how to fix it in iso tracker
<tazz> i can test the mobile build on my exopc
<Riddell> tazz: fixed I think
<Riddell> tazz: and it's an active built no mobile :)
<tazz> \o/
<tazz> oh ok. kubuntu-active
<Riddell> we can rename to kubuntu-zumba if you think that would be using a better known term
 * Riddell fears that might be a cultural trademark that hasn't reached india yet
<tazz> Riddell, i am afraid we already would have a zumba like implementation in our bollywood industry :p
<Riddell> ooh good idea, kubuntu-bollywood-dancers-and-singers
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: The TF101 with sbkv2
<shadeslayer> B70 something
<shadeslayer> that's the serial number
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<artnay> any idea if the KDE langpacks will be updated to 4.8(.1) before 12.04 release? bug 945560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945560 in Ubuntu Translations "Precise's KDE translation templates on Launchpad are not updated for KDE SC 4.8" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945560
<Riddell> artnay: they are on our part (see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-fr) so if they're not getting through that's a bug in launchpad 
<Riddell> dpm: nudge nudge ^^
<dpm> artnay, as asked on #ubuntu-translators, are they not updated? Could you give me an example where they are not, so that we can investigate it if necessary?
<artnay> dpm: they're not. wait, I'll browse KDE's svn. should we continue this on #ubuntu-translators?
<dpm> artnay, whichever channel of the two is good
 * Riddell lunches
<artnay> dpm: for example icon-tasks which was merged in 4.8. here's what LP offers: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kde-workspace/+pots/plasma-applet-tasks/fi and here's what exists in KDE: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/fi/messages/kdeplasma-addons/plasma_applet_icontasks.po - LP template is missing lots of visible strings
<artnay> dpm: and some are missing because i18n work hasn't been done
<artnay> dpm: actually I'm not even sure if that's the same package... it says the source is kde-workspace. however in KDE it's part of kdeplasma-addons and if I look at that package on LP I can't find tasks: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kdeplasma-addons/
<artnay> dpm: according to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+sharing-details - Updated 2011-09-09
<dpm> artnay, ok, I think that gives me enough info to investigate. It might take me a while, but I'll update the status of the bug with my findings
<artnay> dpm: oh snap, import status invalid: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeplasma-addons/trunk
<dpm> thanks
<yofel> artnay: that's the old svn source import, has no relevance for translations
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> yay, CD size now 650 MB
<shadeslayer> will test tonight
<yofel> whut o.O
<yofel> how did that happen?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea myself :P
<koolhead17|away> shadeslayer, hola
<shadeslayer>  precise-desktop-amd64+mac.iso       27-Mar-2012 01:13  694M  Desktop CD for 64-bit Mac (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<shadeslayer> hey koolhead17|away
<shadeslayer> oh heh, 694, not 650
<koolhead17> shadeslayer, got the visa power!! :P
<shadeslayer> i386 is 687
<shadeslayer> koolhead17: Woot! 
<shadeslayer> koolhead17: I told you to keep calm :P
<koolhead17> shadeslayer, you will laugh once i will tell you what was asked!! :P
<shadeslayer> aha, power pc is 645 MB : precise-desktop-powerpc.iso         27-Mar-2012 01:14  645M  Desktop CD for Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) computers (standard download
<koolhead17> hi sealne 
<shadeslayer> koolhead17: PM me :P
<afiestas> Riddell: where should we put the feedback we get doing beta testing?
<afiestas> launchpad bugs?
<afiestas> for example desktop effects are not working in my laptop (I'm on the installer)
<shadeslayer> uh nope
<shadeslayer> they should go on the QA page
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports
<shadeslayer> afiestas: you'll need to report any bugs on launchpad and link them to your test report
<Riddell> afiestas: report bugs on launchpad and give yay/nay/maybe reports on iso tracker
<tsdgeos> Riddell: any idea why libqt4-dbg does not include libQtScript ?
<Riddell> let me see
<afiestas> it is not possible to resize a parition in the installer isn't it?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: there's no such thing says http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libQtScript&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<Riddell> afiestas: it should be possible in manual patitioning yes
<afiestas> mm I don't see how
<Riddell> you can drag the bars left and right
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so
<Riddell> tsdgeos: which package is that part of
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll get on splash stuff in a couple of hours
<Riddell> oh yes libqt4-script: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4
<tsdgeos> Riddell: libqt4-script
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> there's a libqt4-script-dbg
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Riddell> apachelogger: too latefor beta 2 but do queue it up for after beta
<Riddell> tsdgeos: -dbg packages just come from debian and are manually made so are error prone.  -dbgsym packages are the (incompatible) ones made automatically for ubuntu
<Riddell> so you can also investigate those, the apt sources.list line is a bit obscure for that
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I wanted to go for post-beta nyway
<apachelogger> keeping it fresh etc.
<Riddell> apachelogger: you remind me of the canonical design team :)
<afiestas> Riddell:  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/27/plasma-windowedT13421.png ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it makes sense :P
<apachelogger> you know how reviewers are
<Riddell> afiestas: not in that dialogue you can't
<afiestas> apachelogger: are you comming to uds?
<apachelogger> they mention it in the beta review and then never think of it again
<apachelogger> afiestas: nope, no time unfortunately
<afiestas> Riddell: then there is Delete button and that's it
<Riddell> afiestas: there should also be a drag option if you put the mouse in he right place on the bar widget
<afiestas> oh wait... maybe I format the home directory with btrfs last time and that's  not supported?
<Riddell> that could well be it
<apachelogger> brtfs is not supported in ubiquity? :O
<afiestas> oh it is a LVM
 * Riddell goes offline to do more iso tests
<afiestas> btw ubiquity kubuntu frontent was lacking some features right? which ones?
<BluesKaj> I'm having some font issues with systems ettings not holding the settings with qt curve in style/applications ...any reports about this ?
<BluesKaj> fonts aren't holding they revert back to defaults
<afiestas> BluesKaj: in Qt/KDE or GTK apps?
<BluesKaj> in kde and gtk  , the ~/ and other dirs lose their font settings after opening and closing a couple of times
<afiestas> BluesKaj: directories loosing font settings?
<afiestas> not sure I follow :s
<BluesKaj> yeah  within ~/
<afiestas> BluesKaj: fail to see the relationship ebtween folders and fonts
<BluesKaj> afiestas,   it's on , nm 
<BluesKaj> ok
<afiestas> on nm? 
<BluesKaj> don't have the energu for expalnations that won't solve my problem anyway
<BluesKaj> nm=nevermind
<afiestas> damn I feel so stupid when using launchpad
<afiestas> it may be a great tool once you know it but for noobs it is horrible
<BluesKaj> afiestas,  what are you looking for in launchpad ?
<afiestas> I'm trying to report a bug for kubuntu-defaults (I think) in 12.04 we stil have kopete in favorites
<afiestas> but by default we are shipping kde telepthy, so that must be changed
<BluesKaj> oh , i don't bother with either of them , so I guess I'm no help :)
<afiestas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ hwo the hell do I report a bug? :s
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> afiestas: we decided to use kopete as defualt for 12.04
<afiestas> apachelogger: in beta2 it is not installed
<apachelogger> that is a bug in kubuntu-meta then
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> or didn't we actually decide not to have telepathy on the cd at all?
<apachelogger> instead keep it in universe and deploy updates there + PPA for new version?
<alvin> Is there anyone who can give a quick workaround for bug 966226 so I can try the upgrade?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966226 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager complains about a missing 'ubuntu-minimal' package, while it is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966226
<Riddell> alvin: ask mvo in #ubuntu-devel it's his speciality
<alvin> Riddell: Thanks. Will do
<Riddell> apachelogger: we have made no decision on kopete vs telepathy
<Riddell> apachelogger: I still prefer telepathy so I'm not motivated to organise the meeting it would take to make a decision
<alvin> (Easy :-) Can telepathy group contacts into meta-contacts and integrate with Kontact?)
<Riddell> it can group contacts yes
<Riddell> I'm not sure of its integration with akonadi but I suspect using akonadi would be seen as a disadvantage by many
<shadeslayer> I believe that is coming
<shadeslayer> vHanda and mck812 are working on that
<shadeslayer> so it'll  be all integrated nicely sometime in the future
<shadeslayer> glued together with nepomuk magic
<alvin> But it's something Kopete can do now I believe (although the Kontact integration might be broken)
<shadeslayer> On a personal note ... I don't use kontact, which is why I don't consider it a very important feature as such :)
<shadeslayer> alvin: I'd focus more on stuff like doing what a IM messenger is supposed to do, send and recieve IM messages
<shadeslayer> File transfer and VoIP are a plus
<shadeslayer> ^ Implemented in ktp 0.4
<shadeslayer> I called myself on gtalk and it worked :P
<shadeslayer> plus, if you used empathy before, no need to re add accounts :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: switching to 0.4 is another unmade decision
<Riddell> it's not released yet right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I think feature freeze is this week or next week
 * shadeslayer checks with the release manager
<alvin> Well, I'm only a user here, but I do not agree. Many of us are used to certain features, and those features are constantly taken away. (Auto-complete in Kmail, Katapult integration in Amarok, logging in the init system,...) When some program is replaced, it's better to make sure it can at least do the same. You'll probably agree that the Kontact switch was a nightmare (and it's not completely over yet - still missing features)
<shadeslayer> heh, I don't use kontact but I've heard the horror stories :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 0.4 release is sometime at the end of April
<shadeslayer> Feature freeze is this saturdy
<shadeslayer> *saturday
 * shadeslayer would recommend sticking to 0.3 at the moment
<Riddell> anyone else get kactivitymanagerd crashing on login?  I reported bug 966247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966247 in kactivities (Ubuntu) "kactivitymanagerd crashes on login" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966247
<shadeslayer> with the possibility of a SRU/Backport after release
<Riddell> shadeslayer: end of april is too late, 0.3 it is
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> alvin: I'm not sure I can give a unbiased opinion about ktp vs kopete :P
 * BluesKaj doesn't blame users for avoiding kmail/kontact. They aren't necessary for normal home user email
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: plus the configuration wizard needs major overhaul
<alvin> Me neither actually, but I noticed the meta-contact feature is missing in the beta.
<shadeslayer> it should have the defaults for GMail/Yahoo/Other Popular EMail services
<alvin> BluesKaj: Isn't Kubuntu proud on the largest business use for a KDE distro ;-)
<shadeslayer> I don't want to manually enter smtp/imap server addresses :/
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  all I can say is I loved loved kmail before KDE4
<shadeslayer> alvin: does file transfer work on kopete?
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I think if we want to switch we shouldn't be looking at feature parity, but rather have a list of items that a IM client should be able to do and do them extremely well
<Riddell> shadeslayer++
<Riddell> alvin: which is the largest business use for a KDE distro?
<shadeslayer> feature parity means squat if I can't even send a IM message properly :P
<alvin> I don't have that data, but I suspect that Kontact might play a part in it. I do administer a Kubuntu business network, but it's not very large. Good Kolab support is a plus.
<apachelogger> Riddell: even upstream agreed that pushing it back to 12.10 is a good idea?
<BluesKaj> alvin,  what's the future of kmail since kubuntu is no longer "officially dev'd" by canonical, is the venture into enterprise DE apps like kmail/kontact/akonadi going to fall by the wayside and sensible email client and contained contact list be dev'd for normal users ? :)
<tazz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds dosnt show a "desktop" version for i386 arch.
<alvin> Kopete does file transfer. I'm not looking for arguments in favour of Kopete, but if Telepathy does nothing more or better, then why switch? I was quite fond of Kmail's many features before it became Akonadi based. The first thing to switch was the address book. Well, it's still not near the same features as it was in KDE3
<alvin> BluesKaj: I'd like to know that answer, but as it's hard to build KDE without Akonadi, I think kdepim is here to stay. (I like the idea of akonadi very much)
<shadeslayer> alvin: primary argument for switching is deprecated code ... but kopete has the advantage that it is very well tested
<shadeslayer> and that there are known fixes/work around for kopete ...
<BluesKaj> I hate akonadi ..totally unecessary for home users IMO
<shadeslayer> hehe
<alvin> Ok, but what's deprecated code. Unmaintained? Yes, that's a problem. When looking at it from a business perspective, things look a lot different than from a home user perspective. I struggle regularly with that idea.
<BluesKaj> it's disabled , but still occupying space :( 
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I believe that's d_ed's current thinking
<shadeslayer> alvin: yes, deprecated code => Unmaintained by upstream
<alvin> Is there actually a KDE based distro geared at business use?
<BluesKaj> same with nepomuk...krusader ftw serchwise
<shadeslayer> alvin: What are the requirements of a buisness apart from good support ? 
<shadeslayer> Add EMail to that as well :P
<BluesKaj> now all we need is kde/email aimed at home users ...I'm going to keep pushing for that and no need for a database tie
<alvin> 'Well-tested', and good network integration. You'd want to be able to integrate with LDAP, and have a trustworthy NFS client (believe me, not (K)Ubuntu's strongest point). Aside from that, having a 'works guaranteed' label is fine. For that last reason, Kolab maintains their own version of Kontact to distribute.
<alvin> (We're actually using Kubuntu as XDMCP server and client - something that is harder to do with Ubuntu.)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ Possible points for discussion at UDS?
<alvin> Ignoring mutt, I have yet to meet a better mail client than what Kmail could possibly be again.
<Riddell> yes kontact is lovely if you ignore the upgrade and flakeyness issues caused by the akonadi transition
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about simply doing the vote on the ml
<apachelogger> IMHO all that needs saying is said, all we need is a consensus on what to do
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you think kubuntu-council would be happy with that we can try it yes
<Riddell> rbelem: hey this active thing is looking good
<BluesKaj> restore kmail from kde3 to kde4 without all th enterprise/office baggage :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can also hold a council vote by mail :P
<apachelogger> if it needed further discussion then the topic should have been moved along by you, if there is not enough information to make an informed decision on then the status quo is what should be used :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I agree the discussion is done
<apachelogger> Riddell: sent a mail
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't see it
<ScottK> OK. Replied.
<Riddell> ScottK: to which?
<ScottK> The KDE Telepathy/Kopete question.
<Riddell> on kubuntu-devel?
 * Riddell out
<dantti> ScottK, Riddell would you guys be willing to add colord-kde to kubuntu? Fedora has packaged it (tho I need a new release to fix some important bugs), as I'm poking some pople to update colord package
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, i will finish the kwin stuff on thursday
<mgraesslin> rbelem: btw if you have any feedback, please add to the review request
<rbelem> Riddell, i will have a webinar to talk about qt sdk and qt quick this wednesday
<rbelem> mgraesslin, oki :-)
<Darkwing> rbelem: will there be video?
<mgraesslin> good, as it is important for us to know whether it makes sense to include the patch or not
<rbelem> Darkwing, yup, but in portuguese
<Darkwing> damn, last time I tried to tie my very limited spanish into portuguese I failed miserably. lol
<rbelem> mgraesslin, it worked very well, otherwise i would have to do lots of renamings and setup package conflicts
<rbelem> :-)
<mgraesslin> sounds good
<mgraesslin> then I just have to check with active group whether there are start scripts to adjust and so on :-)
<rbelem> Darkwing, in general we understand spanish, but spanish doesn t understand us
<Darkwing> I noticed that when I was in Rio LOL
<rbelem> mgraesslin, i can send to you my changes to the active parts by thurday
<mgraesslin> oh that would be cool
<mgraesslin> or best just open a review request :-)
<rbelem> nice
<rbelem> will do
<rbelem> Darkwing, oh nice! you have been in rio before :-)
<rbelem> Darkwing, nowadays rio is a more safe place
<Darkwing> rbelem: It was years ago but yes, I loved it.
<rbelem> :-D
<Darkwing> rbelem: it was in 2004
<Darkwing> I did a South American trip.
 * dantti avoids going to rio :P
<dantti> I can't really imagine how this world cup will be
<Darkwing> Rio, straights of Magellan, Valparaiso Chili and Lima Peru. 
<Darkwing> Those were my South American stops. :)
<dantti> Darkwing: my friends told me lime is pretty cool, has some nice places to visit
<dantti> *Lima
<Darkwing> dantti: It was beautiful. :)
<Darkwing> the show Torchwood, spinoff from Doctor Who is kinda strange.
<dantti> I should go there some day, I've only been in Argentina and Paraguay 
<Darkwing> I've been all over the world. Need to go to Africa and Antarctica and I've been to all 7 continents.  
<Darkwing> and I regret the reason I went but, no one is perfect. :)
<Darkwing> rbelem: You going to be at UDS-Q?
<rbelem> Darkwing, yup
<rbelem> :-)
<Darkwing> rbelem: Could you make sure you update this? :) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<jussi> evening all
<jussi> dantti: where are you located? 
<dantti> jussi: Brazil
<jussi> dantti: I was aware of that, but which part? :P
<dantti> oh :P São Paulo/São Paulo
<Darkwing> Hey jussi, did I ever get you my address?
<jussi> dantti: ahh ok. Ive probably cause to be in Manaus at some point this summer...
<jussi> Darkwing: no
<dantti> jussi: nice, it's pretty far from here
<jussi> dantti: I realise thats a world away from you, butstill
<jussi> btw, I just got this message on update: 
<jussi> Updating software catalog...this may take a moment.
<jussi> WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:The file: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/kde-telepathy-send-file:kde4__ktp-send-file.desktop' could not be read correctly. The application associated with this file will not be included in the software catalog. Please consider raising a bug report for this issue with the maintainer of that application
<dantti> jussi: is that for me?
<Darkwing> jussi: sent
<jussi> dantti: no idea, are you the kde telepathy person? :D
<dantti> no... because you said btw...
<jussi> oh, I meant it for the whole channel
<Darkwing> hehehe
<georgelappies_> hi all, I installed 12.04 today and must say it is one beautifull looking OS :) Thanks so much for all responsible to getting this out to us
<georgelappies_> I would like now however if anybody else experienced a crash to a red terminal screen yet?
<georgelappies_> it happened to me twice now and if I can assist the developers by uploading some file or testing something so this gets sorted I am most willing
<yofel> anyone tried to use postgresql as akonad backend? Setting it up with the system DB works fine, but I can't get it to work at all with a user DB
 * yofel wonders what's eating his letters today
<yofel> *akonadi
<Darkwing> yofel: I've tried but, I have not been able to get it to work.
<dantti> yofel: did you changed the postgres permissions?
<yofel> dantti: as in? I did set up a user for the system akonadi DB
<dantti> yofel: but how is it allowed to log in?
<dantti> there is ident same user which means it will use a socket connection but must be the same user of the local db
<dantti> when you create a new user and want it to connect via user/pass you don't use ident same user
<yofel> dunno, as I said, the user DB failed
<dantti> yofel: you need to edit /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/pg_hba.conf
<dantti> from my DB point of view this is 99% of connections fails with postgres... :P
<yofel> well, I didn't edit anything there and it worked
<dantti> right well the default allows 127.0.0.1 connections using md5 so it could work..
<Riddell> dantti: generally speaking we're happy to use whatever KDE needs
<Riddell> dantti: what's colourd used by?
<dantti> Riddell: it can be used by krita, and by users :P (by calibratin their screens)
<dantti> gimp also uses it
<dantti> cups
<dantti> there is an interesting list :P
<Riddell> dantti: this it? http://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/
<Riddell> that's in ubuntu main so no beurocracy
<dantti> Riddell: yup it is
<dantti> Riddell: I've just poked the maintainer since colord-kde needs a newer version of colord
<Riddell> dantti: ah so colord-kde is a new thing that is to be used at some point in the future?
<dantti> Riddell: yes, it has a kded module to apply ICC profiles to your X screen, and a KCM to manage the profiles for printers, scanners, webcams and displays
<dantti> Riddell: I plan to move it to extragear soon, but distros seem to be willing to pick this sooner...
<Riddell> first hit on google is a gnome blog :) http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2012/03/21/the-first-colord-kde-release/
<dantti> hehe, yes my blog is not that popular...
<Riddell> dantti: is there gain to KDE SC 4.8 in packaging this?
<Riddell> or would a PPA be fine for now?
<dantti> Riddell: well it's a feature some users might like, but surelly a PPA would do the job...
<Riddell> dantti: tricky to update colord now though, we're past beta
<dantti> hmm well, then even a PPA would be a problem without a newer colord
<Riddell> that can go in the PPA too
<Riddell> unless it's a major packaging job
<dantti> hmm right, well afaik it doesn't introduce major changes so the packaging should be easy I guess
 * Riddell adds to the todo list
<Riddell> yofel: you were saying about keeping track of things to package? ^^
<dantti> Riddell: cool thanks
<yofel> I did, but didn't manage to finish what I wanted after playing around on staging.lp.net for a bit.
<schnelle_> yofel: in neon ppa kde is from what kde devs call "master"?
<yofel> svn trunk / git master, right
<schnelle_> I am reporting a bug so I am adding that it also happens in master :) thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: I see now my mail was a grave mistake ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-28
<Riddell> new builds today to test!
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<Riddell> apachelogger: I still haven't seen an e-mail from you, only afiestas 
<afiestas> oh that remembers to me that I got a bug to report
<afiestas> Riddell: can you point me to the exact page toreport bugs for kontact/kdepim ? 
<afiestas> yesterday I look for it for 20min :s
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh wait, if I bother to look for it I do find your e-mail
<Riddell> afiestas: upstream it's bugs.kde.org downstream bugs to launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim and click "report bug"
<afiestas> it is really confusing that I can't get to that page from: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Riddell> you can click on a link on that page for "Ubuntu" then click on "Report a bug"
<Riddell> but yes it's not as easy as it should be, report a bug :)
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Riddell> launchpad are without designers just now though so I don't see it getting fixed
 * afiestas is trying to reproduce the bug
 * afiestas did reproduce the bug
<Riddell> blame upstream!
<afiestas> not sure it is upstream bug
<afiestas> haven't seen this one on my self compiled kde
<afiestas> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/28/plasma-windowedT19331.png
<afiestas> those notifications are the welcome comite when you poen kontact for the first time xD
<afiestas> first. folder .local/share/contacts does not exists and the folder contacts is not created
<afiestas> we should include that in the skel? (in the case that a skel is still used?)
<georgelappies> hi all, I am getting frequent crashes to a black or red screen where I have to hold the power button in to reboot the laptop on 12.04 is this a known issue for now? This didn't happen at all with 11.10
<Riddell> not known to me
<Riddell> sounds like a linux/X issue
<starbuck> are you talking about the maildir error here: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/28/plasma-windowedT19331.png ?
<afiestas> starbuck: I'm talking about all warnings but the first one which is not kdepim related
<starbuck> ah okay
<afiestas> first one I have debug is the one with "Personal Contacts:" as a title
<afiestas> The two with "KMail" as a tittle seem to me like a bug in the email_resource, I have been having those warnings playing with WebAccounts
<afiestas> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/966913 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966913 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akonadi contact resource wrong defaults" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> not sure where the folder should be created
<Riddell> afiestas: thanks tagged
<afiestas> the ones with KMail in the tittle seem fixed in master
<afiestas> Riddell: we will be able to ship with 4.8.2 ? or should I ask for a backport?
<Riddell> afiestas: I expect to do 4.8.2 yes
<Riddell> should be a job for tomorrow that with any luck
<afiestas> oks 
<afiestas> I will ask kdepim just in case the patch didn't made it to 4.8.2
<afiestas> (a few days ago I had this same warning in master)
 * afiestas is now trying to hunt the last warning
<afiestas> the Local Folders thing is the same bug, .local/share/local-mail must be created
<Riddell> anyone get bug 966948 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966948 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop freezes on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966948
<afiestas> Riddell:  works great for me, do you have any extra plasmoid?
<Riddell> afiestas: nope
<Riddell> but I must have something in my set up that causes it
<Riddell> needs time to track down though!
 * Riddell goes back to iso testing
<afiestas> Riddell:  can you send me (or attach in the bug) your plasma config?
<afiestas> I can try to reproduce the bug
<afiestas> be careful though it may contain private data such plasmoisd wtih text and that kind of stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: why surely I must be in your spam filter :)
<apachelogger> afiestas: btw, your battery is broken :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: that's why I have 2 of them, one for traveling and the broken one for daily use
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> if you had two working ones you could travel while daily using it :P
<apachelogger> which reminds me that the one of me netbook is also rather kaput
<apol> isn't there qt-recordMyDesktop for kubuntu? :P
 * apol always uses it in arch...
<apol> had to use the gtk- version
<apachelogger> apol: use ffmpeg :P
 * apachelogger once looked at the qt-recordmydesktop code and deemed it not worth the effort to package
<apachelogger> packaging the python was quite the hassle back then ^^
<apol> 8-)
<shadeslayer> \o
<apachelogger> afiestas: what is funny about that akonadi bug is that it is the 300's incarnation of forgot-to-create-dir in Qt ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: So I managed to get Kubuntu on the Tablet, but plasma active just won't start
<apachelogger> it is a case of plasma
<shadeslayer> it crashes after showing the splash screen ( The spinny thing )
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> read the backtrace :P
<shadeslayer> Does active do software rendering
<shadeslayer> Don't have one
<shadeslayer> just startactive logs
<apachelogger> so make one?
<apachelogger> and try --help
<shadeslayer> primarily, the problem seems to be that plasma active doesn't do software rendering
<apachelogger> I do remember there being an option for GL, however that was not default
<apachelogger> or maybe that was mobile
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -> office
<shadeslayer> sec
<apol> if it's crashing, then it works fine :D
<afiestas> btw, is anyone trying to package ktp 0.4 ?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: I'll look into it
<shadeslayer> afiestas: release is like a month away though
<shadeslayer> feature freeze is this weekend
 * shadeslayer needs to fix the chat plasmoid this weekend to get it into the release
<afiestas> shadeslayer: would be awesome to have it for doing testing
<afiestas> in my dev environment I'm always with the doubt if stuff is nto working beacuse of my setup
<shadeslayer> afiestas: I'll probably package it after 10th
<shadeslayer> did I mention PA is broken on x86 as well
<shadeslayer> so clearly something is wrong with the packages
<shadeslayer> or maybe I haven't installed something ( Kind of difficult see'ing how I have full KDE install and everything that Plasma Active pulls in )
<shadeslayer> !find org.kde.klauncher
<ubottu> Package/file org.kde.klauncher does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> !find org.kde.klauncher precise
<ubottu> Package/file org.kde.klauncher does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> ...
<Peace-> mmm after the last upgrade i have an issue with file associtaitons
<apachelogger> afiestas: we'd put 0.4 into a PPA mosdef
<Peace-> open with has an empty list
<Peace-> i have solved with one trick   btw
<Peace->  cp /etc/xdg/menus/kde4-applications.menu ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<Peace-> the error was 
<Peace-> kbuildsycoca4(8327): "applications.menu"  not found in  ("/home/peace/.config/menus/", "/etc/xdg/menus/") 
<apol> do you guys have the qt desktop components packaged somewhere?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/447938 le active log that I get on x86
<Riddell> apol: QML widget?  no I'm pretty sure we don't package that, it has never been released
<apol> yep
<apol> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wher eis the bt?
<shadeslayer> don't have one .. that's all I have
<shadeslayer> I'll look into a bt in a minute
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well what good is that if you have a crash? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't have a crash
<shadeslayer> or atleast I think I don't have a crash
<apachelogger> well, what do you get?
<apachelogger> a black screen?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> add krunner and/or konsole to autostart then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh? this is what I do : Start normal KDE -> kquitapp plasma-desktop -> startactive from a terminal
<apachelogger> wtf?
<shadeslayer> not that it runs from a tty either
<apachelogger> startactive is like startkde it seems from that output
<apachelogger> so you'll need to log into an active session
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> lemme do that
<apachelogger> where the session is started by startactive rathe rhtan startkde
<apachelogger> !find startactive
<ubottu> Package/file startactive does not exist in oneiric
<apachelogger> !find startactive precise
<ubottu> Found: startactive, startactive-data, startactive-ksplash-theme
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe it is isn't like startkde after all
<apachelogger> I totally don't get this thing
<apachelogger> best talk to rbelem
<tsdgeos> Riddell: in case you didn't see 4.8.1 was released
<BluesKaj> what's google.com got to do with the 12.04 repos ..i see the update is stalled there waiting for headers ...updating chromium?
<BluesKaj> guess not , it finished , finally 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: context needed, version number clash!  qt or kde sc ?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: qt
<Riddell> tsdgeos: lovely
<Riddell> tsdgeos: where would I see that other than hoping to find out on IRC?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: twitter told me :D
<tsdgeos> http://blog.qt.nokia.com/ would tell you too
<Riddell> hmm, neither are ideal forms for me
<Riddell> tsdgeos: who's the qt release manager do you know?  anyone who can be convinced to post to kde-packagers?
<Riddell> fregl? ^^
 * tsdgeos knows nothing
<fregl> Riddell: ah, it's been released? nice... I've been swamped in other stuff, didn't even notice.
<Riddell> fregl: i think you have just proven my point :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upstream says it's indexing my entire home folder
<shadeslayer> so I've set nepomuk to index just a empty folder
<shadeslayer> retrying now ... and seems that the indexer blocks the GUI thread somehow
<apachelogger> <-- lols
<fregl> Riddell: lol
<fregl> Riddell: qt blog is very official, but it should have been on development@qt-project.org as well...
<fregl> ah, it's not even labs :s
<Riddell> fregl: but it's not very useful for me, I don't subscribe to blogs and I don't want to subscribe to a busy mailing list
<Riddell> I need a low traffic announce mailing list
<Riddell> and I'm sure there will be other people in my position
<fregl> Riddell: I thought we had an announce list...
<fregl> Riddell: http://lists.qt-project.org/mailman/listinfo/announce
<fregl> and it wasn't on there. ok, I'll try to look into it
<Riddell> the collective memory about this list must be lost :)
<fregl> it's new since it moved to new infrastructure...
<fregl> *sigh*
<Riddell> mm, so the announce list needs an announcement
<fregl> yeah
<Riddell> ok I'll announce it to kde-packagers if you announce it to the qt release managers, deal?
<fregl> I'm already writing a mail...
<Riddell> lovely
<fregl> Riddell: thanks for pointing it out :) I guess qt-project needs to learn to walk on its own ;)
<Riddell> yofel, apachelogger: could kubotu get a command where we go "new relase of qt 4.8.1" and it file a needs-packaging bug for that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, though that requires emailing
 * apachelogger never ever emailed in rubyrubyruby
<yofel> can you run a python script from ruby? Then one could probably do that with launchpadlib
<Riddell> apachelogger: or API usage
<yofel> Riddell: although, then we could just stuff the script in kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> yofel: why api when we only need to send a mail?
<yofel> don't you still need to sign the mail?
<apachelogger> dunno
<yofel> iirc any mail API usage requires gpg signed mails
<apachelogger> at any rate, what might be worthwhile would also be mailing to kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> so that people actually take note of it
<Riddell> apachelogger: "just" send a mail is harder than running a script
<apachelogger> yofel: gpg signing is still no problme though ^^
<Riddell> for example I have no idea how to send a mail to launchpad
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I mean have kubotu send the mail
<Riddell> kubotu: do you know how to send a mail to launchpad?
<kubotu> not yet
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  and if we did know , would anyone see it and take action ? :)
<yofel> Riddell: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
 * apachelogger once did a mass bug filing using email
<apachelogger> went very smooth
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes I often find myself asking "what needs packaged" and others ask too
<Riddell> yofel: I don't care :)
<Riddell> e-mail is not a good interace for applications
<Riddell> it's why I dislike bugs.debian.org
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<yofel> well, debian BTS is weird indeed, still nice to have though
<apachelogger> who gives a crap what runs underneith a kubotu command? :P
<Riddell> so long as you maintain it, nobody :)
<Riddell> but having a simple script to do it would be an added advantage
<yofel> apachelogger: what I was thinking about 2 days ago, was tracking packaging todo with tagged bugs as the motu's do. I.e. needs-packaging and upgrade-software-version
<apachelogger> upgrade-software-version?
<apachelogger> launchpad can track needs-packaging easily :P
<yofel> that's for new versions of existing software, needs-packaging is only for unpackaged things
<apachelogger> get * where tag needs-packaging AND kubuntu
<apachelogger> yofel: why not use the same tag? :P
<yofel> apachelogger: ask the ubuntu folks? I didn't think of that
<apachelogger> well
<yofel> or we could just invent k-package or something like that
<apachelogger> it doesn't mean we need to use their scheme :P
<yofel> well, it was a suggestion. If it's too much of a hassle don't do it
<apachelogger> well, it still can be done in launchpad
<yofel> if we're doing it scripted it's no problem, but kubuntu + needs-packaging and kubuntu + upgrade-software-version would need 2 links for the UI listing
<apachelogger> one ag
<apachelogger> tag
<Riddell> yofel: can't you search for multiple tags?
<apachelogger> screw that upgrade-software-version
<apachelogger> no one is going to write that ^^
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.
<apachelogger> structural_subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=needs-packaging+kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ALL&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.
<apachelogger> has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<apachelogger> <3 lunchpad urls
<Riddell> yofel: oh I see that's an AND with OR query
<apachelogger> Riddell: not in an either or manner
<yofel> right
<Riddell> apachelogger: goo.gl!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not my fault that they need to put default values into the url
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> also quassel could do that for me ^^
 * yofel wonders if there's a bug about *that*
<yofel> launchpad I mean
<Riddell> that was one of sabdfl's complaints about bugzilla back in the day
<apachelogger> Riddell: the long urls?
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> If you want me to write a bug filing script I can do that, but not before Friday
<Riddell> yofel: I'd like that
<apachelogger> Riddell: good thing he fixed that with lunchpad ;)
 * yofel adds to his other bazillion things on the todo list
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does ur stuff start yet
<Riddell> apachelogger: is bug 966450 a theme issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966403 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #966450 Lubuntu Install (entire disk with encryption) doesn't prompt for disk password." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966403
<apachelogger> Riddell: could be
<apachelogger> that is if the theme does not implment the functions called by plymouth for password prompts it will obviously not display anything
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm will your shiny new theme implement them?
<apachelogger> it has almost exactly the same code as before
<apachelogger> except now it has a sprite with an image 
<apachelogger> in addition to everything else
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... kinda
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can run plasma-device and get it to start
<shadeslayer> on x86
<shadeslayer> upgrading tablet to precise and will test there tonight
<shadeslayer> startactive is completely foobared though
<shadeslayer> needs investigation, upstream says it won't launch plasma-device until it finds all the components
<apol> I'm getting this error message... can somebody tell me what it means please?
<apol> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98690210/upload_3590870_log.txt
<shadeslayer> and for some reason, kubuntu-active doesn't pull in anything
<shadeslayer> cyber stuff? :P
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> apol: where are you uploading it to?
<apol> shadeslayer: yes, it's what we're using for netrunner stuff...
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff ?
<apol> shadeslayer: I'm not uploading... it's LP who is building it :/
<shadeslayer> ok, give me a minute
 * shadeslayer investigates
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apol: did you upload 2 tarballs?
<shadeslayer> but with different contents
<georgelappies> what is the best workaround for the bold ubuntu font issue in 12.04 for now?
<apol> shadeslayer: well, it should be getting the tarballs from git master
<shadeslayer> apol: you need to bump versions between uploads, use muon_1.4.0+repack~aa1-3~1322~precise1 as the new version
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> is this a recipe?
<apol> I don't really understand the recipe though :D
<apol> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> looking
<apol> thanks a lot :)
<shadeslayer> np
<yofel> apol: can you link to the actual build? and not just the log?
<apol> yofel, shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+recipe/cyberspace-muon-daily
<shadeslayer>  deb-version {debupstream}-3~{revno}
<shadeslayer> that's bound to cause issues because of revno
<shadeslayer> stupid bzr-git plugin
<apol> hm
<apol> shadeslayer: so I should update the recipe?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ didn't we see those in neon as well?
<shadeslayer> no no
<yofel> acutally
<shadeslayer> apol: my question is now this, I see rev 1322 is already uploaded
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1322&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1322 | uups. The error message is not valid for the cpp file
<yofel> what happens here is that he's triggering multiple builds for the same version
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> that doesn't work
<shadeslayer> I was coming to that
<apol> well no
<shadeslayer> but in general, didn't we decide we should not just rely on revno?
<yofel> apol: why did you do that?
<apol> I pushed some changes
<apol> then I requested a new build
<yofel> where?
<shadeslayer> because revno's are unreliable
<apol> git.kde.org
<shadeslayer> yeah i can see those
<shadeslayer> apol: and it built the package
<yofel> then you forgot to tell the importer to run
<yofel> it only runs every ~few hours
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~hrvojes/muon/trunk
<shadeslayer> I see a bunch of his commits
<yofel> yeah, but he triggered the build in the last half hour
<yofel> last import was over 4h ago
<shadeslayer> apol: did you push changes in the last 45 minutes or so?
<yofel> he did
 * yofel looked at git
<shadeslayer> if you did and you want those, you'll need to run the importer as apol said
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> s/apol/yofel
<yofel> heh
<yofel> apol: see on https://code.launchpad.net/~hrvojes/muon/trunk the 'import now' button? click that if you need to
<apol> ugh
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, revno, isn't that bound to fsck stuff up at times?
<shadeslayer> like when you merge stuff in git
<yofel> launchpad has limited resources. You can't expect it to import every 10 minutes
<yofel> shadeslayer: that too
<shadeslayer> afaik bzr git doesn't handle merges and rewrites bzr history or sth
<apol> so what's the point of not importing automatically before running?
<shadeslayer> so your revno gets screwed up
<yofel> apol: file a bug against launchpad 
 * yofel wouldn't mind that feature either
<shadeslayer> :D
<apol> xD
<apol> isn't it possible to do that in the recipe?
<yofel> so far no
<apol> ok
<apol> thanks a lot yofel and shadeslayer :)
<yofel> we have plenty of recipe debugging experience -.-
 * shadeslayer points at the revno issue
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<shadeslayer> I'd say that bzr git is working partly because of Project Neon :P
<yofel> +1 :D
<shadeslayer> apol: yofel can you try and clone this : http://www.paulburton.eu/git/?p=tf101/kernel.git;a=summary
<shadeslayer> doesn't even clone for some reason here
<apol> shadeslayer: it's like the server is not answering...
<apol> do you have a tf? :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> tf + ubuntu precise ( it's upgrading atm )
<shadeslayer> :D
<apol> shadeslayer: does KDE work well there?
<shadeslayer> apol: uhh ... I couldn't get plasma active up on the last try, upgrading again
<shadeslayer> everything is slow
<apol> shadeslayer: what about normal KDE?
<shadeslayer> there are graphics drivers for the tegra2 processor but no kernel
<shadeslayer> apol: yeah that starts up
<shadeslayer> software rendering
<shadeslayer> but the problem with that are the touch inputs
<apol> yes indeed
<yofel> hm
<apol> although... well
 * yofel wonders if we want muon builds in neon
<apol> there's not that much you can do with active ATM
<shadeslayer> apol: really?
<shadeslayer> I'm going to install it in a bit
<apol> shadeslayer: then you tell me in a while ;)
<shadeslayer> also kubuntu-active looks broken, doesn't pull in anything :)
<yofel> apol: aseigo wants to sell it, so it has to be a bit usable
<apol> i've just tried it on my exopc
<shadeslayer> apol: one thing I discovered though, active wants nepomuk and nepomuk want's to index ALL the things
<apol> :D
<shadeslayer> so even on my i7 it hung up
<apol> nepomuk is not bad per se
<apol> specially if there's no KMail around
<shadeslayer> it's went beserk indexing my entire home dir
<shadeslayer> blocked the UI and stuff
<shadeslayer> apol: I'm reasonably sure that I can't do anything productive on this device until someone ports over the 3.1 kernel
<yofel> it usually consumes all disk I/O for a while after login. After it's done with that it's usable
<shadeslayer> and that is why the git clone link above :)
<shadeslayer> unity was barely usable
<jussi> shadeslayer: unity and nepomuk... huh?
<shadeslayer> jussi: the image i installed came with unity
<jussi> oh
<jussi> I actually like unity
<shadeslayer> jussi: it's actually pretty good on touch screen devices
<jussi> polished and works well
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, I imagine it does
<shadeslayer> altho, I just don't think I'll be able to use it everyday
 * shadeslayer loves krunner too damn much
<jussi> shadeslayer: Im giving a 30 day trial on my work lappy
<shadeslayer> jussi: how's your daughter? :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: Elodi is doing great :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why don't you simply build a kernel for the t2?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because you can't simply build the 3.1 kernel for the tf2
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because the chip isn't exactly the same as say the AC100
<shadeslayer> or the Ventana board
<shadeslayer> there are subtle differences
<apachelogger> that doesn't say thing
<apachelogger> *anything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the problem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: It needs porting, I can't just build the generic configuration from pure linux sources
<shadeslayer> it won't work
 * Sput really wishes kubuntu would upgrade to flashplayer 11.2 soon, as 11.1 constantly crashes rekonq and konqueror
<apachelogger> they do release it with android, no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2.36.x releases
<shadeslayer> not 3.1 kernels
<shadeslayer> whereas the drivers work only with the 3.1 kernels
<apachelogger> so simply rebase the changes?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but the problem is that the ASUS released kernels don't even build!
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer> FTBFS 
<apachelogger> due
<shadeslayer> lemme show you sec
<apachelogger> dude
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<apachelogger> your answers...
<shadeslayer> kernel/power/suspend.c:30:52: fatal error: arch/arm/mach-tegra/include/mach/iomap.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ stuff like that, I only started building the sources on tuesday, need more time to fix them
<shadeslayer> I'm working on it though
<debfx> Sput: flash 11.2 is already in the repository
<apachelogger> http://lwn.net/Articles/383942/
<Sput> debfx: could you point me to it please? my googlefu failed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you shoudl rebase onto 3.1
 * Sput can't stand chrome anymore and wants to go back to rekonq
<shadeslayer> uh ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will look into that
<apachelogger> google pushed a shitload of tegra code 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have never ever built a kernel before
<shadeslayer> so I'm learning slowly
<apachelogger> very easy once you got the grasp of it
<debfx> Sput: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2012-March/012004.html
 * shadeslayer plans to demo this next month at his Uni
<apachelogger> that is, you really just need to grab the config from asus and their changes
<apachelogger> then try to build with their config
<apachelogger> most of the time that will simply work
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> looking into that
<shadeslayer> altho, looking into the kernel source code was quite fun
<shadeslayer> it looked alot like something I did when programming a microcontroller
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> around here we prog microcontrollers in verilog, not C :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: after getting the kernel built it's simply a matter of packing up the initrd and zimage into a bootimg and the bootimg into a kernel blob that I can flash into a partition
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I've dabbled in that as well :P
<shadeslayer> VHDL as well
<shadeslayer> VHDL was a PITA really
<Sput> debfx: ah cool... does this mean it should already be in the repos, or should I download the packages from lp myself?
<Sput> apt-get update didn't find it at least
<apachelogger> Mamarok: do we have an ETA on dinner?
<apachelogger> oh, actually I should be buying coke, zomg
<yofel> Sput: adobe-flashplugin is in partner
<debfx> Sput: do you have flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin installed?
<yofel> !partner > Sput
<ubottu> Sput, please see my private message
<Sput> thx :)
 * Sput is still new to this packaging stuff
<shadeslayer> oh sweet, they have a separate repo for tegra devices
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/tegra.git
<debfx> yeah you should use the package from the partner repository and remove flashplugin-installer
<shadeslayer> zomg
<Sput> ah ok, I had the latter, will install now the former
<Sput> and let's hope that the crashes go away and I can use rekonq again
<Sput> thx :)
<snele> JontheEchidna: sometimes muon update manager crashes when both, package menager and updater are running. Backtrace: http://paste.kde.org/448130/ 
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, git is still trying to clone that kernel repos
<apachelogger> kernel repos are biiiit
<apachelogger> biiig even
<apachelogger> or bigggg
<apachelogger> dunno
<yofel> last time I cloned linux-stable from kernel.org it was much faster than this
<yofel> this was before kernel.org went down though
<yofel> weird bug of the week - bug 965622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965622 in Kubuntu PPA "firefox terminates my session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965622
<apachelogger> why weird?
<yofel> shadeslayer: the repos cloned successfully, you just don't see any output from git while it clones... for whatever reason
<yofel> apachelogger: where would you start debugging that?
<shadeslayer> got it
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> $ du -sh kernel/
<yofel> 1.1G    kernel/
<apachelogger> yofel: in xsession-errors :P
<yofel> no wonder it took ages
<apachelogger> 2 possible causes come to mind: 1) mem leak 2) video graphics driver crash
<apachelogger> considering the reporter mentioned virtuoso going wild 1) seems more likely
<apachelogger> so the OOMKiller comes around and shoot everything dead
<yofel> true
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> 'The Terminator' fits much better :P
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think the patches you showed me might be just for dev boards
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not show you any patches
<shadeslayer> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.arm.kernel/77576
<shadeslayer> isn't that what you pointed me to?\
<apachelogger> you should read what I write :P
<apachelogger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=tree;f=arch/arm/mach-tegra;h=ed91eafe33361ce842f7654dad082c3fc218888e;hb=6658a6991cef75719a21441aa0b7f8d6821534ee
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok I don't follow at all
<shadeslayer> you're saying I should clone the 3.1 branch and rebase ASUS's changes ?
<georgelappies> for now I installed the droid font package, but would really like to use the ubuntu fonts. I tried installing the font package for 11.10 but it did not help
<snele> in precise beta2 calendar on digital clock looks like this: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1O/3O/2iicdDW4/snapshot1.png
<snele> but I think it should look like this: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2w/VR/3iU4H7ia/snapshot2.png
<snele> region USA should be set to "not used" instead "days off"
<snele> popup calendar on first screenshot looks wierd to me :) can this be changed in kubuntu default settings? 
<snele> it is small thing but it means polish :)
<yofel> snele: it's set to not used for everything except the region you live in, there it's days off by default
<yofel> looks normal to me
<snele> yofel: well i live in serbia, and i have chosen serbia time/region while installing, but usa is chosen with "days off"
<snele> i will give it another look tomorow
<snele> i got to go now
<snele> have a nice evening
<yofel> hm, I guess it falls back to US
<yofel> if there is no local calendar
<yofel> *that* sounds like a bug
<shadeslayer> whee plasma active kinda running on my device
<shadeslayer> well shit
<shadeslayer> it's fast
<shadeslayer> even with software rendering
<afiestas> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296949
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: [Errno 101] Network is unreachable (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=296949)
<afiestas> good thing to backport in case we can't put 4.8.2 in 12.04
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-29
<apachelogger> yofel: regarding the calendar stuff and serbia ... mind that locale settings are not drawn from timezone but system language
<apachelogger> if you install en_US with Berlin/Germany as timezone you still will get us as kde country setting
<apachelogger> reason being that timezones are less accurate to map
<greyback> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi greyback 
<greyback> Riddell: hey
<greyback> Riddell: we want to alter the giant A11Y patch in Qt4.
<greyback> as it's causing a nasty crash for us
<Riddell> uh oh
<greyback> Can you tell me where the branch is that just contains the debian directory for qt4?
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt
<Riddell> greyback: you've spoken to fregl about this presumably?
<greyback> Riddell: yep, we're following his advice
<Riddell> lovely :)
<greyback> Riddell: ok, I'll be in touch, many thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 968114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968114 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "user interface freeze exception for kubuntu splash remaking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968114
<jalcine> Sorry to directly ping you, apachelogger, but you know who currently maintains KHelpCenter ?
<fregl> greyback: let me review it when it's done
<greyback> fregl: certainly
<fregl> greyback: are you going to work on it using git? I'd recommend we keep the old repo where the patch comes from up to date so the history is there, just in case it needs to be rebased again...
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know what docs and guides this would affect? (answer on bug)
<greyback> fregl: I agree that would be best. pstolowski will be doing it, I'll let him know
 * Riddell out for a bit
<apachelogger> jalcine: no one
<apachelogger> that is
<apachelogger> KDE does
<apachelogger> but no one in particular
<jalcine> !! *rubs chin*
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubs chin*
<jalcine> Lol, sorry ubottu
<jalcine> And hm, that's a shame.
 * jalcine thinks I has a new project to peek into this weekend :)
<apachelogger> oh, you should google my ramblings on that topic ;)
<apachelogger> khc needs quite a bit of love and reinventin
 * jalcine goes to do so.
<jalcine> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=ks&q=khelpcenter%20apachelogger << lol, all you!
<apachelogger> also http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=130191960215339
<jalcine> apachelogger: That archived e-mail is a decent set of user stories, could use that to start up a decent scrum flow
<jalcine> Hm, I won't be able to consider maintain, but I could try to close a few bugs.
<jalcine> I have a lot on my plate already :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please be casting a vote on ktp v kopete
<Tm_T> apachelogger: heh, I think I should give some time to think on that to make sure I still think the way I do now (:
<apachelogger> ENOTIME
<Tm_T> I would love to see KTP in good use
<apachelogger> see the course of actions I described in my mail :P
<apachelogger> either we possibly shoot ourself in the head now or invest in not doing so with 12.10
<Tm_T> pretty much, perhaps
<Tm_T> I remember building kde telepathy from git when it was on review, did work atleast somewhat
<BluesKaj> hey all
<apol> hi, do you know if there is a list of packages installed by the ubuntu-desktop?
<agateau> apol: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop?
<apol> hm
<apol> interesting, merci agateau
<Riddell> anyone get results to add to the iso tracket?  (I do)
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should hire someone to do testing
<Riddell> yep, know anyone who will work for virtual hugs?
<BluesKaj> well, akonadi ishopeless trying to login to my ISP email acct ..givingf up for good this time 
<BluesKaj> I guess an email host disguised in hotmail's clothing doesn't qulify as a pop acct
<BluesKaj> qualify
<BluesKaj> so I dunno how to configure it correctly i guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<agateau> Riddell: just assigned you a merge request, new version of libdbusmenu-qt: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/kubuntu-packaging/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2/+merge/99971
<Riddell> why thank you :)
<agateau> Riddell: see, I take care of keeping you busy :)
<Riddell> this look ok to everyone? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta2/Kubuntu
 * shadeslayer wonders if anyone has experience compiling kernels here
<sreich> why?
<shadeslayer> sreich: Well ... I can't quite figure out how to make a initramfs
<shadeslayer> I've manged to compile a kernel image ...
<sreich> don't they usually just use dracut?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what that is, I'm building the kernel for the first time
<sreich> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Dracut
<sreich> wonder if ubuntu uses that yet
<shadeslayer> I see dracut packages
<shadeslayer> and yeah, was already reading that
<sreich> oh right, it's update-initramfs i think
<shadeslayer> an
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I didn't know update-initramfs created new initramfs's
<shadeslayer> hmm
<georgelappies> did the grid desktop disapear in 12.04?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: horribly late pong here
<Riddell> rbelem: whee! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/precise/beta-2/
<rbelem> Riddell, nice :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i will work today on the kwin active
 * rbelem downloads
 * debfx starts working on qt 4.8.1
<Riddell> thanks debfx 
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1204-beta-2-released
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! |http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce |wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | ISOs needing testing! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> I'll take that as a "good" :)
<ulysses> on the Beta 2 wiki page: Muon Suite 1.3 RC
<ulysses> is it really RC, not the final 1.3.0?
<Riddell> I don't know, you can check easily enough
<debfx> ulysses: fixed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<debfx> grr I wish we could stop building webkit from qt4-x11
<Riddell> well will next release since that's Qt 5
<debfx> still I suspect it's not the last time I have to build qt4
<Riddell> fast ec2 machines available if you need them
<JontheEchidna> it's the final 1.3.0 now, I'll update the page
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's been updated :)
<JontheEchidna> what's up with the CJK spec? Should we just postpone the rest of the items?
<JontheEchidna> brb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are you random pinging me for? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, sreich: FWIW for device development I personally roll my own initramfs by hand :P
<apachelogger> particularly since mobile devices usually have limited space for the boot crap and ubuntu's standard initramfs is *huge*
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-30
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime transition done in time for LTS \o/
<JontheEchidna> we could remove the package and not have to carry it for 5 years
<JontheEchidna> oh, haha. not quite. just done for my PC personally :P
<JontheEchidna> but the entire archive should revolve around the packages installed on my computer :D
<JontheEchidna> though this does raise an interesting question, do we want to try to complete the kdebase-runtime -> kde-runtime transition this cycle so we can drop kdebase-runtime for LTS?
<micahg> JontheEchidna: don't you need it for LTS -> LTS upgrades?
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> I guess we don't need it after this release if it's already a transitional package though
<micahg> right
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 968234 sounds like the crash you were having with amarok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968234 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kmix crash in MDWSlider::update() when last.fm plays next title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968234
<DWonderly> apachelogger: ping
<Tm_T> I feel a slight blame on myself everytime "Kopete is not maintained" is said /:
<apachelogger> DWonderly: yus?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: good, maybe you should fix that then :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: why would amarok crash with a kmix  backtrace?
 * Mamarok wonders as well
<Tm_T> apachelogger: if I could, I would
 * Mamarok has kde-telepathy running fine here with ICQ and jabber
<Mamarok> and Google talk works fine as well
<Tm_T> Mamarok: double-clicking contact do launch empathy here
<Tm_T> apparently
<Mamarok> facebook chat works as well, although it uses the jabber protocol, so not a surprise
<Tm_T> but yeah, contact list works
<Mamarok> double-click where?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: on contact list
<Mamarok> it opens a telepathy chat window
<Tm_T> or trying to initialize a chat in any way
<Mamarok> for me
<Tm_T> Mamarok: KDE-telepahty?
<Tm_T> as empathy is telepathy too (:
<Mamarok> Telepathy text Ui
<Mamarok> and there is an about KDE in the help menu as well
<Tm_T> not for me
<Mamarok> I just installed it and it works out of the box
<Mamarok> I don't know if I have empathy installed though
<Mamarok> I do, but it doesn't pop up
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kde-telepathy_almost.png
<Mamarok> Tm_T: weird
<Mamarok> latest packages?
<Tm_T> for oneiric, yes
<Mamarok> ditto
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's happening there?
<Riddell> oh "double-clicking contact launched empathy"
<Tm_T> Riddell: same with any other method on trying to get chat, though /:
<Riddell> ask upstream preferably, maybe you don't have the necessary ktp bit installed or maybe it's giving empathy priority for some reason
<Tm_T> Riddell: I installed all the ktp packages, so yeah, I suspect it's telepathy doing funny things in background
<Tm_T> but this is something we do not want to happen when we're having ktp as default, I'd say
<Riddell> it wouldn't have happened if you hadn't installed empathy :)
<Tm_T> that's not an excuse I would be ready to use for users though (:
<Riddell> apachelogger: time to tally up the votes on ktp vs kopete?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I haz Kubuntu Active on transformer, but no hardware acceleration
 * shadeslayer needs to send in his vote as well
<Quintasan> lies
<Quintasan> lies
<Quintasan> where did you get arm builds?
<Riddell> there are no arm builds
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uh, I used lilstevie's ubuntu.img from this OLiFe tarball
<Riddell> for arm use an ubuntu server image and install kubuntu-active
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm asking about Active
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh, by Kubuntu Active I meant got Plasma Active on Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> doesn't that qualify as Kubuntu Active? :P
<Quintasan> Yes, how did you build it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's packaged in Precise
<Quintasan> mmkay
<shadeslayer> so I just upgraded to precise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nearly yes
<shadeslayer> ~Kubuntu Active on transformer then :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: install kubuntu-active and work out what's missing to include in it
<Riddell> and do all the active apps work like Kontact and Calligra
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have no idea what's wrong with kubuntu-active but it doesn't pull in anything
 * shadeslayer can install those
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does it depend on anything
<Riddell> no, damn, it's broken again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I haven't had the time to look at the package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-active^  then
<Riddell> easily fixed
<shadeslayer> I was building le 3.1 kernel all week
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I installed plasma-active which pulled in most of the stuff
<Riddell> but not all the stuff
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-active^
<Riddell> like that, with the carrott
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ok
 * shadeslayer installs
<shadeslayer> the keyboard doesn't work properly though
<shadeslayer> oh yes, stuff is not installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd still wait for david and christian to put out a definite vote
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you nudge them?
<apachelogger> already did
<apachelogger> christian doesn't feel able to make a decision as he has not used ktp, so I asked him to read the discussion and either make a choice based on what was said there or do a +0
<apachelogger> council-wise we have 1 ktp and 3 kopete I think, so their vote could create a tie
<apachelogger> which actually makes me wonder what we do in such a case
<apachelogger> cause I do not remember us having a tie breaking policy in place
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want me to file a bug against kubuntu-active?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh question, I managed to get the kernel to build, but I can't figure out how to make a initramfs against that kernel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a tutorial for making a minimal initramfs?
<apachelogger> take the existing initramfs and replace the kernel inside it...
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the word on the UIFE?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what UIFE?
<apachelogger> the one for new splashes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nah I'll just fix it
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh what's the number again?
<apachelogger> bug 968114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968114 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "user interface freeze exception for kubuntu splash remaking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968114
<apachelogger> numbers will soon be too long to remember, zomg!
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks like a nice ubuntu-release member just aproved it
<apachelogger> perfecto, I'll upload this evening then
<apachelogger> yofel: did we actually reach a solution for where to put wallpapers?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have no /boot in my initrd
<Riddell> apachelogger: bling bling!
 * shadeslayer always packaged the zImage with the initrd into a bootimg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: /boot in initrd? Oo
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you said that replace the kernel in the initrd
 * shadeslayer headdesks
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but what does it have to do with /boot?
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense
 * apachelogger blows a kiss to Riddell
 * Riddell will never wash this face again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: calligra mobile doesn't work, says that KLauncher either died or failed to start the app
 * shadeslayer tries KPat
<shadeslayer> hmm .. not sure how to start a new game, can't double click >.>
<Tm_T> doupletap? doublejump?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: how does one get overlord permissions on bugzilla btw? so that say a phonon developer could add new phonon versions etc.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you needed to use double click that would be a user experinece bug btw :P
<apachelogger> kde has a single click paradigm
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> plus, they seemed to have gotten rid of the app menu that used to slide down from the top
<shadeslayer> that was cool
<shadeslayer> now they have a more "Put everything in widgets" paradigm
<apachelogger> no clu what u be talking about
<apachelogger> did you read that in your /boot in your initramfs? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in PA 1 there was drop down menu like thing, kind of like the App drawer of Android
<shadeslayer> and you clicked on a application and it launched
<apachelogger> PA?
<apachelogger> pulseaudio?
<shadeslayer> Plasma Active
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> don't usePA
<apachelogger> PA = PulseAudio
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<apachelogger> because it is spelled
<apachelogger> *P*ulse*A*udio
<shadeslayer> Pulse Audio is causing issues with lightdm on precise for me on the tablet
<apachelogger> eh?
<shadeslayer> makes lightdm crash and relaunch and crash again
<apachelogger> fix it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik it's a kernel issue
<shadeslayer> or rather, it looks like one
<apachelogger> your broken kernel?
<shadeslayer> the one I got from lilstevie's thread, yes
<shadeslayer> PulseAudio from precise is probably incompatible with the 2.6.36 kernel
 * shadeslayer didn't check
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that sounds very reasonable
<apachelogger> or the graphics driver :P
<shadeslayer> can't be, iirc the logs showed a assert failiure ... 
<shadeslayer> something in libpulse core
<Peace-> apachelogger: try to exit => kdm instead to offer the window with logout restart etc
<apachelogger> pardon?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: asserts can fail for a great many reasons :P
<Peace-> with the latest upgrade => user try to exit clickin on exit => kdm :D
<Peace-> it should offer logout restart turn off pc etc
<apachelogger> well, #ubuntu-x
<apachelogger> clearly your X is crashing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, but the main priority is first getting a kernel that is compatible with the drivers
<Peace-> apachelogger: ah
<shadeslayer> *graphics drivers
<Peace-> apachelogger: right 
<shadeslayer> Peace-: kdm or lightdm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<Peace-> kdm shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on that note... you might want to take the current ubuntu kernel and apply the patches ontop of that
<apachelogger> that way you can be sure it will be compatible
<shadeslayer> Peace-: look at /var/log/kdm.log maybe?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> it is an X crash
<apachelogger> read the description :P
 * shadeslayer reads backlog
<apachelogger> there is no way you can get from desktop to kdm without X crashing :P
 * Peace- apachelogger +1 X crash
<Peace-> xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh, iirc if kdm crashes and restarts, wouldn't it get you back to kdm?
<Peace-> mm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and how is that related to the logout dialog displaying?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the main issue with getting patches applied to the ubuntu kernel is that I don't have a point of reference to genrate patches ( I have no idea when ASUS forked the kernel )
<shadeslayer> thus the changes could be either in mainline or could be specific from ASUS, I don't have a way of knowing ( except manually looking at every line in the diff )
<apachelogger> they only published patches but no entire repo?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: btw this is the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/907066
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they published the entire sources
<shadeslayer> no patches
<shadeslayer> but I have no point of reference when they forked the kernel
<apachelogger> so you do clearly see when the commit hashes start differing from kernel.org :P
<shadeslayer> uh again, they published sources, no git history :P
<shadeslayer> just a source tarball :P
<shadeslayer> Peace-: apachelogger was right it seems :P
 * Peace- has tested successfully ghns with servicemenu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: All I have to go on is this : http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Transformer_TF101/#download
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I will ask for you
<shadeslayer> absolutely nothing more
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how crappy is that
<shadeslayer> very 
<apachelogger> even archos managed to publish their entire repo
<apachelogger> it's not like they can hide code anyway :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now do you get the problem of patching the ubuntu kernel ? :P
<apachelogger> actually no
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> what version of the kernel is it?
<shadeslayer> the one by ASUS?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> 2.6.36 iirc ... 
<shadeslayer> Eee Pad Kernel Code for Android 4.0.3 OS (V9.2.1.17) >.>
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> look at the makefile?
<shadeslayer> 2.6.39
<shadeslayer> NAME = Flesh-Eating Bats with Fangs
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> so I presume it was branched from the v2.6.39 tag :P
<apachelogger> eitherway it was branched between that and v3.0-rc1
<apachelogger> which IIRC was taggled only shortly after .39
<shadeslayer> hm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I misspoke, I meant Ridell's amarok related kmix crash
<apachelogger> why yes
<apachelogger> I think esken reintroduced one of the thread pollution issues I fixed
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: could also be a bogus pointer though
<apachelogger> kmix is one gigantic pile of hack
<apachelogger> needs a major rewrite with clear code design etc.
<yofel> apachelogger: we did not, and I didn't have time to worry about it until today
<apachelogger> Riddell: was the crash random?
<apachelogger> yofel: so I'll package the wallpaper resolutions in a new package
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> all except 800x600 which goes into plymouth
<apachelogger> and is symlinked into the other package
<yofel> sounds good
<yofel> what are we doing with kdm? Copy spash theme or adjust Ariya to use the other background?
<apachelogger> ariya background is fine
<apachelogger> kdm gets the new splash too
<yofel> looks out of place though sandwitched between the 2 splashes
<apachelogger> s/splash/background/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "kdm gets the new background too"
<apachelogger> ksplash also gets a new splash!
<yofel> ah, that's what I was asking. Fine
<apachelogger> we have a streamlined experience as originally intended by the oxygen team
<apachelogger> from plymouth to kdm to ksplash we have the ariya version without the stripes
<apachelogger> only on the desktop we have the stripe version
<yofel> yeah, that's what it should be. 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: color on grub works now?
<shadeslayer> haven't updated in a bit
<yofel> apachelogger: color is fine
<yofel> dark enough
<apachelogger> did you also try editing an entry?
<apachelogger> IMHO the previous background had the worst issues there
<yofel> hm, no. Doesn't that use the same colors?
<yofel> I'll try it later
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> yofel: yes it does, but the amount of text there highlights bad color choices ^^
<yofel> oh, 4.8.2 tars are up
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! |http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce |wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | KDE 4.8.2: http://ur1.ca/8kalp
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<apachelogger> also a new dirk needs to be found
<yofel> well, he never got the svn/git stuff right...
<apachelogger> or his scripts
<apachelogger> if there are any
<apachelogger> cuz there is no documentation :P
<shadeslayer> anyone doing kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> ahah
<shadeslayer> kgetsource is now broken
 * shadeslayer fixes
<apachelogger> how got it broken?
<shadeslayer> no more bz2
<shadeslayer> only xz
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> finally
 * shadeslayer tests
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Rohan Garg * 132 * bin/kgetsource Upstream now uses xz compression \o/
<jtechidna> the more that I look at the kde-runtime bug page, the more I think that the sole purpose of nepomuk is to stomp on areas of memory it shouldn't have access too
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump KDE version to 4.8.2
<yofel> shadeslayer: you working on kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> yus
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> jtechidna: isn' that the defintion of semantic?
<jtechidna> lol
<kamilnadeem> Are any Ubuntu developers active here? Have a few suggestions to give?
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu*
<kamilnadeem> :)
<Mamarok> kamilnadeem: suggestions as in?
<kamilnadeem> As in shipping Kubuntu 12.04 with the Ubuntu one client.
<apachelogger> yeah, talk to canonical about that
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu is a community distro right?
<Mamarok> but Ubuntu one isn't
<kamilnadeem> So you can't provide it. Strange 
<Mamarok> kamilnadeem: there is no KDE client for that
<kamilnadeem> Got it 
<kamilnadeem> Ok please don't change the name of Kubuntu 
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu is a Bemba word which means "kindness towards Humanity".
<Mamarok> I don't see your point, sorry. You should read up about the attempts to make a KDE client in the past I suggest
<kamilnadeem> Mamarok I get that 
<kamilnadeem> Is there any consensus on changing the name of Kubuntu
<kamilnadeem> ?
<Mamarok> why should we?
<kamilnadeem> Please wait a sec.
<kamilnadeem> Jonathan in an interview said "But do we need a new name? Kubuntu has never been a great name, it was actually a joke name made up by the original Ubuntu developers for the KDE side. I wonder if a new name would give us a new lease of life like Calligra has. Suggestions welcome "
<d_ed_> Riddell said that?
<Mamarok> I don't think there ven is a discussion about that, at least there isn't on the mailing lists
<Mamarok> even*
<Mamarok> what interview?
<kamilnadeem> http://cristalinux.blogspot.in/2012/03/jonathan-riddell-on-kubuntu.html
<tsimpson> kamilnadeem: the mailing list (kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com) would be the best place to start a discussion
<Mamarok> that is what I just said :)
<tsimpson> (and it was a blog post, rather than an interview iirc)
<Mamarok> and I haven't seen Riddell talking about that in here nor on any mailing list related to the project
<Mamarok> might have been tongue in cheek
<kamilnadeem> Strange.
<kamilnadeem> :D
<kamilnadeem> Ok
<Mamarok> well, I didn't read the interview
<kamilnadeem> Anyways , I want to thank you developers 
<Mamarok> one should read the context
<kamilnadeem> for making 11.10 such a good release
<kamilnadeem> looking forward to 12.04
<kamilnadeem> My mistake 
<tsimpson> Mamarok: http://blogs.kde.org/blog/57 for reference
<Mamarok> and nobody reacted on that
<kamilnadeem> Yeah I made a mistake , sorry 
<tsimpson> very last paragraph
<Mamarok> knowing Jonathan I think that was more tongue in cheek than really menat as a discussion
<kamilnadeem> That is good
<kamilnadeem> phew! I really like the name Kubuntu :-)
<Mamarok> but we should ask the man rather than guessing :)
<kamilnadeem> Is he here?
<tsimpson> it's an idea that he threw up in the air, nothing is actually planned or anything
<Mamarok> kamilnadeem: as already said: write a mail to the devel list
<kamilnadeem> Hmm. I have never looked into the mailing list part but will check it now
<apachelogger> well
<kamilnadeem> Although you all would already know you did a good job with Kubuntu 11.10 but if you want to verify check this http://mknadeem.blogspot.in/2011/12/kubuntu-1110-komprehensively-explored.html
<apachelogger> keep brining up th efact that we do not own the trademark kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> apparently people still fail to appreciate the issue in that :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: right...
<Mamarok> but that is not for precise anyway
<tsimpson> kamilnadeem: you can sign up at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Kubuntu-devel (relatively low-frequency list)
<kamilnadeem> Ok
<tsimpson> I think another part of the issue is that Kubuntu "sounds" like a derivative of Ubuntu, rather than something like a "sister" project
<apachelogger> it is a silly name to begin with :P
<kamilnadeem> It has a beautiful meaning Sir
<tsimpson> which most people are completely unaware of
<kamilnadeem> kindness towards Humanity
<tsimpson> and of those who are aware, few probably care very much ;)
<kamilnadeem> that is why Kubuntu site needs updation
<tsimpson> most people just want an OS that works for them, rather than a philosophy
<tsimpson> (unfortunately)
<kamilnadeem> I filed a bug but no one took any notice of it :(
<kamilnadeem> Not true
<tsimpson> most uses of computers don't care about the philosophy, they just want a system that works
<tsimpson> that's what happens when "alternative" OS's shift towards the mainstream
<kamilnadeem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/893997
<apachelogger> well, that seems reasonable to me, no?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893997 in Kubuntu Website "The Kubuntu sites is archaic(both in content and design), an updation is must. " [Undecided,New]
<tsimpson> apachelogger: yep, it's completely reasonable to expect that
<apachelogger> kamilnadeem: feel free to work on the website :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: it doesn't mean that you need to bend to be mainstream though
<tsimpson> developers are usually not great graphic designers ;)
<apachelogger> <-- decent one
<kamilnadeem> I would love to if I just had the skills 
<kamilnadeem> :(
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I'm just saying that the meaning behind the kubuntu name isn't the most important thing in the grand scheme
<apachelogger> yeah
<kamilnadeem> Hey did you guys check the Xubuntu site recently>?
<apachelogger> kamilnadeem: in that case I don't see things moving there any time soon as everyone is busy with other more pressing matters
<apachelogger> kamilnadeem: no
<kamilnadeem> :-)
<apachelogger> kamilnadeem: I do however know the lead artist of xubuntu
<apachelogger> we worked together on amarok back in the days
<kamilnadeem> check it brothers , they have out in great effort and the end result is beautiful
<kamilnadeem> Hey 
<apachelogger> how does that help the lack of time and/or expertise on our side?
<kamilnadeem> What I can do is provide content for Kubuntu site and screenshots
<kamilnadeem> Like the info on the features page is OLD so I can update it
<apachelogger> that's a good start I suppose
<BluesKaj> I wish there was an option in amarok to not save everything to a playlist ...I don't give a damn about playlists. Why this obsession to emulate WMP . which is also flawed ...we don't need a player that makes decisions for us,  just one that doesn't become clunky in the process of playing selected music
<apachelogger> fails to compute
<BluesKaj> that's my rant for today
<kamilnadeem> Ok so what I do is, sign up on the mailing list , then make content for the Kubuntu.org in light of 12.04 release with correct and update info and screenshots and then send it to the mailing list or is there another way  
<apachelogger> sounds about right
<kamilnadeem> Good
<BluesKaj> is ia32-libs going to be eliminated completely from 64bit OS versions ?
<yofel> that's the plan at least
<yofel> oh, a website content creator \o/
<BluesKaj> apps like google-earth won't run without ia32-libs , since google hasn't seen fit to offer a true 64 bit version
 * yofel welcomes kamilnadeem and gives him a hug :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, it's a transitional package right now, and probably will stay for a while
<BluesKaj> I suppose google maps is a decent substiute in the interim'
<BluesKaj> yofel,  yeah , it's not a rel big issue with me ..was wondering is all 
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 95 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<shadeslayer> new symbols in kdelibs
<apachelogger> time to show that you read up on the topic
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yes indeed
<kamilnadeem> Would you like to receive list mail batched in a daily digest? 
<kamilnadeem> Yes or No?
<yofel> the list is usually low volume, so you probably won't need that. But it's your choice
<kamilnadeem> No it is :-)
<kamilnadeem> I am on it brothers :-)
<kamilnadeem> Thanks 
<kamilnadeem> If anybody is on G+, it will be great to have some Kubuntu in the #showyourdesktopfriday https://plus.google.com/u/0/112759940931397244391/posts/R5pW7ACE2Yi
<kamilnadeem> my HD is going for replacement otherwise I would had provided it myself 
<kamilnadeem> :-)
<kamilnadeem> Take Care everyone
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Rohan Garg * 403 * debian/ (changelog libkio5.symbols libkparts4.symbols) * New upstream release - Update symbols for libkparts4 and libkio5
<shadeslayer> my upload speed is really really sucky for some reason right now
<shadeslayer> wendar: did you get Ubuntu running on the tablet ? :D
<wendar> shadeslayer: haven't had time to play with it yet, had an astrophysics assignment due yesterday
<wendar> shadeslayer: will definitely try it over the weekend :)
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> wendar: fwiw kubuntu-active ( the meta package ) doesn't pull in the required deps right now
<shadeslayer> and precise is pretty buggy
<wendar> okay, that's helpful
<shadeslayer> yofel: kdelibs is up
<yofel> \o/
<BluesKaj> mucho apps being held back in the latest 12.04 upgrade
<Riddell> anyone started on 4.8.2?
<yofel> Riddell: see wiki
 * yofel takes kdepimlibs
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! |http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce |wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | KDE SC 4.8.2: http://ur1.ca/8kalp
<Riddell> KDE -> KDE SC, perniquerty but important :)
 * yofel likes versioning people though
<jtechidna> and packaging them in to boxes is always fun
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 165 * debian/ (changelog control libakonadi-contact4.symbols) * New upstream release - Add new symbol to libakonadi-contact4.symbols
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: is kdepim on hold? because of the assert?
<yofel> on hold?
<yofel> ah, yes, should be
<Riddell> debfx: how's Qt 4.8.1 getting on?
<debfx> Riddell: it's in the experimental ppa waiting in the build queue
<debfx> probably should have started it in the ninjas ppa
<Riddell> oh good.  public is best no reason to keep it secret
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> debfx: i386 is already build
<debfx> Riddell: I mean building in the ninjas ppa and then copying the binaries over
<yofel> you could just bump the urgency if you have a reason to have it built fast
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 59 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ronnoc> Good Friday, everyone! 
<Riddell> debfx: mm, yes
<Riddell> hi ronnoc 
<Riddell> yofel: how's that done?  on launchpad or the changelog field?
<yofel> changelog
<ronnoc> Hi Riddell. BTW - I contacted the Canonical Sys Admins re: the social media stuffs we talked about. Awaiting reply...
<Riddell> ronnoc: thanks, they don't have the best reputation for being responsive
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ronnoc> Riddell: Nor does their Launchpad page list anything to do with Kubuntu or any Community version AFAICT. I'm going to keep bugging them though :)
<Riddell> ronnoc: which page?
<ronnoc> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-sysadmins
<Riddell> there's no paticular reason that page should mention kubuntu
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ronnoc> Riddell: I suppose not; I just figured since it was a sub-group of the “Canonical Website Admins” team and "Ubuntu Website Admins", that I was expecting something regarding Kubuntu there somewhere. No biggie though.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> rbelem: your colleagues making a web browser now? http://snowshoe.qtlabs.org.br/
<bulldog98> Riddell: would be better if they would work on rekonq -> qml
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<Riddell> bulldog98: well that needs kdewebkit ported and that can't be done
<Riddell> kdewebkit needs rewritten as part of webkit
<rbelem> Riddell, yup :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i think we can put it in a ppa for kubuntu active users :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: well needs Qt 5 packaged first
<Riddell> so not a quick job to do
<rbelem> Riddell, we can provide a simple qt5 build installed in a custom path :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think we will have qt5 in the next cycle?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes I'd certainly expect that to be a target for next cycle for 
<Riddell> s/for//
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "rbelem: yes I'd certainly expect that to be a target  next cycle for"
<rbelem> awesome :-D
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 270 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<georgelappies> i cant get vim to work with the solarized color scheme for vim in Konssole... Anybody here maybe know whats the secret?
<yofel> that's something for #kubuntu
<sreich> georgelappies: just enable the colorscheme for konsole and disable colorscheming for vim
<georgelappies> sreich: tried it but my letters have no color at all...
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 629 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/changelog New upstream release
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-31
<Daskreech> Just a note that the Feedback Page is for Beta1
<Daskreech> Might want to make they just a Beta Feedback page
<snele> guys notification sounds still don't work in precise. I hope you are aware of this bug :)
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/946238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946238 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "QUrl.toLocalFile returns nothing if given non-canonical path" [Undecided,New]
<snele> this bug is fixed in qt 4.8.1. will precise ship qt 4.8.1?
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<georgelappies> what does this error mean: "Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/za.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch"
<georgelappies> it came up when trying to update 12.04
<Riddell> try another mirror
<Riddell> geeks, help me out, my mortgage is 4% APR and my neighbours are 1 month late paying £16.72 what has it cost me so I can add it to the bill?
<jussi> Riddell: about 7p 
<Riddell> jussi: how'd you calculate that?
<Riddell> it's less than that by a long way
<jussi> http://math.about.com/library/blcompoundinterest.htm
<Riddell> 7P is > 4% of 16.72
<Riddell> I want the reverse compound interest calculation over a 12 unit (months) period
<jussi> sorry, should be 5 p, I put slightly more than 1 month
<Riddell> mm, yes that is 0.08 of it
<Riddell> lovely, thanks :)
<jussi> :)
<Riddell> good think I'm not charging your consultancy fees on top of it :)
<Riddell> thing
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> I only charge 1 packet of beef sausages...
<jussi> :P
<Riddell> and a bottle of whisky :)
<jussi> yeah :D
<Riddell> come to UDS and you can borrow some from the one I owe afiestas_ 
<apachelogger> Riddell: you owe afiestas_ beef sausages? Oo
<Riddell> no, whisky
<Riddell> in return for turron, it's a fair swap
<apachelogger> whisky is the scottish equvivalent of turron? :P
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<apachelogger> you wanna change some code and do a diff
<apachelogger> what ends up in the diff
<apachelogger> kate's rubbish backup files
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JontheEchidna> snele: btw, I fixed your updater crash from last week, http://tinyurl.com/cx7x2ab
<georgelappies_> hi all, there is something seriously wrong with the current kernel and or X in 12.04. I started using 12.04 about a week ago. By default i use the open source radeon driver. but to pinpoint the source of this crash I even installed the AMD proprietery driver.
<georgelappies_> for no reason randomly my system will crash to a console like screen either red or flickering colours like those old arcade games when they booted up
<georgelappies_> I then have to hard reset the machine and reboot. sometimes during the boot it also happens.
<georgelappies_> My specs are: Dell-1558 laptop with i5 and radeon 5450 display
<georgelappies_> this never happened with 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 or 11.10
<georgelappies_> is there were like a log file or something similar that might give an indication as to why this crash happens?
<BluesKaj> georgelappies_,  have you updated your xorg.conf file since switching drivers ? 
<BluesKaj> georgelappies_,  sudo Xorg -configure
<georgelappies_> nope I haven't. I just use the default repos and update as updates becomes available
<georgelappies_> ok BluesKaj so I just run those commands?
<BluesKaj> using proprietary drivers is iffy since there aren't any updates/upgrades for them in the repos
<BluesKaj> georgelappies_,  yeah just, sudo Xorg -configure
<georgelappies_> ok , I will remove them again. This issue happened before they were installed as well. I usualy do not like using them either ;)
<BluesKaj> well , try the command first , to see if it helps 
<georgelappies_> george@laptop:~$ sudo Xorg -configure
<georgelappies_> [sudo] password for george: 
<georgelappies_> Fatal server error:
<georgelappies_> Server is already active for display 0
<georgelappies_>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<georgelappies_>         and start again.
<georgelappies_> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
<georgelappies_>          at http://wiki.x.org
<georgelappies_>  for help. 
<georgelappies_>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<georgelappies_> george@laptop:~$ 
<georgelappies_> thats the output of the command?!? - Sorry for the multi line paste
<georgelappies_> do I need to run the command from nit 3?
<georgelappies_> init soz
<yofel> if you're looking for logs, they're in /var/log/ - check Xorg.0.log.old (from the previous session if that crashed) and kern.log
<yofel> we don't use init, just stop kdm
<yofel> er, as in, RL3 isn't anything special these days
<BluesKaj> oops , I should have mentioned , drop to a tty , ,ctrl+alt+F1 , sudo service kdm stop , then sudo Xorg -configure , then, sudo service kdm start
<BluesKaj> georgelappies_, ^
<georgelappies_> wow the kernel does a lot of stuff within one second :)
<georgelappies_> unfortunatly the kern.log didn't write anything about the crash... I recall many moons ago using something called dmesg? does that work in ubuntu and if so, how?
<BluesKaj> dmesg is ok , but it will have more info than you need /var/log is easier to pinpoint the problem
<georgelappies> running the Xorg -configure exist with error 2. let me wipe the ati drivers. the command is: sudo apt-get purge fglrx* right?
<BluesKaj> no need to purge , just remove , then look in kmeny>apps>system>additional drivers , if any choose the recommended one
<BluesKaj> kmenu
<georgelappies> ok, shot need to reboot brb
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands
<georgelappies> ok well, back to built in kernel driver for the display, need to see if that crash happens again.
<snele> JontheEchidna: thanks. you are doing amazing work :)
<snele>  i'll give my best to crash it again and send you another backtrace :P
<snele> just joking, of course :)
<kamilnadeem> Hi 
<kamilnadeem> Have just installed Kubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 :-)
<kamilnadeem> Looks good
<kamilnadeem> there is one problem/bug that has persisted with 12.04 and it is related to the installer
<kamilnadeem> when  the installation is going on and the installer is downloading updates or language packs, there is no way to stop this
<kamilnadeem> the cancel button doesn't work '
<kamilnadeem> now in country where internet speed is slow(like mine=India speed 55-60kbps) and to wait for the installer to download all the updates and stuff takes a lot of time
<kamilnadeem> brb*
<afiestas_> apachelogger: turron and wine
<ScottK> If anyone cares about basket, it looks like it needs a manual ~really version merge from Debian.
<ScottK> (badly)
<JontheEchidna> snele: :P
<JontheEchidna> I'm planning a 1.3.1 release for tomorrow, it'll include the fix
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 102 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 133 * bin/kgetsource kgetsource shouldn't download a tarball if it's already there
<CIA-42> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 134 * (docbook/kopypackages.1.docbook debian/changelog) Add manpage for kopypackages
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<DWonderly> tazz: ping
<tazz> hey DWonderly 
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 27 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 147 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you happen to have a Android Development environment setup ?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 136 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> :-)
 * yofel notes that there's plenty left of 4.8.2 
<rbelem> Riddell, i notice that there is kde-workspace 4.8.2 pkg in ninjas, should i migrate the kwin active changes to it?
<Riddell> rbelem: are the changes ready?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup :-)
<Riddell> go for it then
<rbelem> nice :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, there is one more patch that is active only
<rbelem> Riddell, it enables a different screenlocker
<Riddell> rbelem: a patch to kde-workspace?
<rbelem> Riddell, what should we do?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, i tried to build twice the kde-workspace do i have no idea how to do that
<Riddell> add your changes to the 4.8.2 kde-workspace in ninjas and upload there
<rbelem> oki
<yofel> can you adjust the patch so that it needs a cmake option to be enabled?
<rbelem> yofel, the patch completely replaces the desktop screenlock implementation
<yofel> well, can you then wrap the 2 variants in an #ifdef?
<rbelem> yofel, i can
<yofel> then just pass -D... to cmake to switch between them
<rbelem> yofel, good idea :-D
<rbelem> yofel, i didnt thought in this way
<DWonderly> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi DWonderly 
<DWonderly> Hey Riddell, do get a Developer account with KDE, I apply via identity.kde right?
<Riddell> you'll need an identity.kde account
<Riddell> and I think it's ask sysadmin next
<Riddell> but I don't know, it'll be on techbase.kde.org
<yofel> there was an apply button there IIRC
<DWonderly> I'm setting up my identity account.
 * yofel tries to remember how he applied
<yofel> ... and fails -.-
<DWonderly> lol
<shadeslayer> you apply via i.k.o iirc
<yofel> I had to file a sysadmin request later to get website editing permissions
 * BluesKaj has too many IDs to track ...no need for anymore
<yofel> and now I can't remember what I had to do before that
<DWonderly> I'll try it that way LOL
<yofel> you'll need an identity account anyway, so start with that
<DWonderly> Riddell: Do you support my application?
<DWonderly> :P
<wendar> shadeslayer: ping?
<shadeslayer> wendar: ohai
<wendar> shadeslayer: so, I got quite far, but it's hung in the middle of the linux boot sequence
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> wendar: first boot?
<wendar> aye
<wendar> "Filesystem at /dev/mmcblk0p7 is mounted on /; on-line resizing required"
<shadeslayer> It should say "Resizing partition foobar"
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wendar: it's expanding to fill the entire 16GB's
<shadeslayer> it'll take some time
<shadeslayer> about 25 minutes or so I think
<wendar> shadeslayer: okay, cool, I'll leave it sitting off to the side
<shadeslayer> :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 150 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> I kinda broke mine last night :P ( Managed to boot the kernel but the initramfs was foobared causing android to boot, but the installed android binaries are only compatible with 2.6.39, causing extreme system brokeness, it also somehow managed to wipe my recovery partition )
<DWonderly> Riddell: What's your identity. user?
<shadeslayer> Now since my su binary segfaults, I have no root to flash the correct kernelblob 
<wendar> shadeslayer: ah, bummer :(
 * shadeslayer needs to build a new su, but has no Android SDK installed
<shadeslayer> wendar: I think I know how to fix it,just need to build a new su
<shadeslayer> specifically this one : http://www.paulburton.eu/git/?p=tf101/platform/system/su.git;a=summary
<wendar> shadeslayer: makes sense
<DWonderly> anyone else want to support my KDE Devel request? :D
<shadeslayer> yeah, I can only hope it works
<DWonderly> Okay, applied
<yofel> hm, do I need an FFE when re-enabling a binary package? (granatier)
<wendar> shadeslayer: I guess you've already got CWM installed, so you might be able to install the stock asus firmware.
<shadeslayer> wendar: that's the entire problem, CWM got wiped
<shadeslayer> no idea how
<wendar> shadeslayer: blurg
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<shadeslayer> I made sure the kernelblob was correct, no idea how/why it wiped my CWM
<wendar> shadeslayer: yeah, it shouldn't touch the recovery partition
<shadeslayer> yeah, like I said, no idea
<wendar> shadeslayer: would it help if I sent you my boot.img and recovery.img?
<wendar> (http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-backup-your-android-phones-boot-recovery-and-system-partition-images/)
<shadeslayer> not really :D
<shadeslayer> the biggest issue is no root
<wendar> shadeslayer: so, I've got an X cursor now
<shadeslayer> ah yep
<shadeslayer> wendar: reboot by holding the power button and volume down button
<wendar> shadeslayer: doesn't move, but that's progress
<shadeslayer> when it boots, it'll start oem-config
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 151 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * Enable granatier package again now that libopenal-dev is in the build-depends
<shadeslayer> wendar: I'd also suggest connecting it to your PC now, you'll need to adb shell into it and bring up onboard
<yofel> ScottK: do I need an FFe for that? ^
<wendar> shadeslayer: ok, doing now...
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> yofel: sec
 * shadeslayer thought that openal was enabled for 4.8.1
<shadeslayer> yus
<yofel> it was, but granatier was commented out in control, so wasn't actually built
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu2 < 
<shadeslayer> uhh I thought granatier was commented out because of other reasons
<yofel> well, built, but not shipped
 * shadeslayer looks at changelog
<yofel> nope, it depended n openal
<yofel> *on
<shadeslayer> yes, and I saw it that time, but I left it disabled because I found another reason as to why it was disabled
<yofel> ah, which is?
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't remember >.>
<shadeslayer> looking at changelogs it looks like because of openal
<shadeslayer> but I distinctly remember other reasons for disabling granatier
<yofel> that's the only one I can remember, let's see if someone else remembers something
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 170 * debian/ (changelog control libkopete4.symbols) * New upstream release - add new symbol to libkopete4.symbols
<wendar> shadeslayer: oem-config is problematic without a keyboard...
<shadeslayer> wendar: yeah like I said, you need onboard :D
<shadeslayer> wendar: have you connected the TF to your PC? 
<wendar> yup, it's connected
<shadeslayer> and do you have adb installed?
<wendar> yup, I'm in adb shell now
<shadeslayer> wendar: export DISPLAY=:0
<shadeslayer> onboard
<wendar> beauty
<shadeslayer> ;0
<shadeslayer> s/0/)/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: ";)"
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 196 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<rbelem> Riddell, could you borrow me that ec2? :-D
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<rbelem> shadeslayer, night :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... workspace 4.8.2 needs other backporting
<rbelem> Riddell, i will not need ec2 till backport the patch 
<Riddell> rbelem: ubuntu@ec2-107-20-42-248.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<DWonderly> Riddell: I applied and I hope you don't mind but, I used your name as in support of my getting the account.
<DWonderly> Riddell: RE: KDE
<DWonderly> afiestas: You coming to UDS again?
<afiestas> DWonderly: yes !
<DWonderly> afiestas: WHOOT!
<DWonderly> afiestas: I'll be there again too. Should be fun to see a new Venue in the US
<DWonderly> I didn't go to Dallas.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-01
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.  Yes you do.  Granted.
<em> Here's a little ditty bout jackyalcine... An all american kid who was detached from the screen. Oh yeah... 
<jalcine> Lol, I'm actually thinking about nabbing me a server so I could have a 'central' screen, so to speak.
<em> jalcine: just to be sure, you know the melody im singing that too right?
 * jalcine shakes head no.
<em> jalcine: listen to this while reading my alternative lyrics -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feeHTm-dYGg
<em> little ditty about jacky alcine... A true american chatter whose connection was bad.  jack is gonna be an IRC star... When you see him bouncin you will know where you are.. Oh yeah... Oh yeahhhhh they say chat goes on.... Long after the day that jacky's connection was gone.. Oh yeah...
<jalcine> em: could you help me on one tiny thing? :)
<jalcine> http://www.jackyalcine.co.cc/blog/2012/03/speak-to-me-willis-speechcontrol-and-linux/
<dantti> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> DWonderly: £10 for good reference!  :)
<Riddell> DWonderly: what's your hope, to do docs work?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> dantti: ping
<apachelogger> dantti: or pong ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: lol, I have changed p-m to be low latency for printers, I was wondering if you could help me find the DBus api that cups had, but I find out be using dbus monitor...
<dantti> apachelogger: the only problem is that the jobs when changed cups does not emit any signal
<dantti> but it's cool that I don't have to keep probing cups for printers at least...
<apachelogger> dantti: also there is qdbusviewer
<apachelogger> and qdbus
<dantti> but it CUPS DBus api sucks, it register the interface emit the signal and bye...
<dantti> so qdbusviewer can't see it
<ronnoc> Riddell: Ping
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 108 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 112 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * JontheEchidna deletes 3.3 GiB of old kernels
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 40 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ronnoc> .031 KDE Telepathy tarballs are released
<Riddell> kubotu where's your release to needs-packaging interface?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Splash Screen Testers Needed | Precise: Beta 2 Released - Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! |http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce |wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | KDE SC 4.8.2: http://ur1.ca/8kalp | KDE Telepathy 0.3.1 to package
<Riddell> ronnoc: pong?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcolorchooser] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ronnoc> Riddell: Good evening. I found out today that PMC wwnt to beta. Also, I bugged the only known PPA maintainer for PMC and he released it already. Going to test as soon as coffee is brewed :)
<ronnoc> *went
<ronnoc> Riddell: Thought you might like the news
<BluesKaj> ronnoc,  what's PMC ?
<Riddell> ronnoc: what is PMC?
<JontheEchidna> Plasma Media Center
<JontheEchidna> or Private Military Corporation
<JontheEchidna> but I think the former makes more sense here ;-)
<ronnoc> lol. yea the former :p
<ronnoc> https://launchpad.net/~nuovodna/+archive/nuovodna-stuff
<BluesKaj> :)
<ronnoc> Plasma Media Center...Sorry was away making coffee :)
<BluesKaj> what doe the PMC consist of ?
<BluesKaj> does 
<BluesKaj> media players etc ?
<ronnoc> Yepp. Like Xubuntu or XMBC. Basically KDE's own media front-end
<ronnoc> http://www.sinny.in/
<Riddell> ronnoc: oh awesome, is that making any progress then?
<ronnoc> Riddell: Lots apparently! Refer to the link above :)
<Riddell> we should get that into ~kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<ronnoc> They felt confident enough about it to put it into Beta. So I'd agree. But again, I'm going to test tonight. 
<Riddell> yeah let me know how well it really works
<ronnoc> If anyone wants to test it, keep in mind it requires plasma-active from plasma mobile ppa
<Riddell> it didn't work at all last I tried but if ksinny has been working on that could well have changed
<ronnoc> Riddell: I'll let you know wshortly
<ronnoc> *shortly
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<BluesKaj> ronnoc,  Riddell this looks promising .I use this pc as our HT media-server. I'm going to investigate this further , for sure.
<Riddell> it would be a nice feature for kubuntu and KDE generally, I'd love to get a media centre before unity does :)
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: We've been waiting a long time for this since Aseigo announced it 3 years or so ago :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: Did Ubuntu TV fizzle already?
<BluesKaj> ronnoc,  ok what about soundservers etc , are we still tied to pulseaudio and phonon 
<BluesKaj> ?
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: I'm not sure TBH
<ronnoc> You could ask over on #plasma-mediacenter :)
<Riddell> ronnoc: I believe it's still in development but they're focusing on the android stuff, there were demos at fosdem, ask tsdgeos when he's around
<Riddell> yes we use alsa <- pulseaudio <- phonon <- application
<BluesKaj> ok ,np ..I ran xbmc for a while but it overwhelms one's options ...to many menu layers for my taste , so i;ve ben sticking with vlc since it plays mostly everything 
<BluesKaj> so pc's are slowly falling by the wayside ...all the real edgy stuff is being dev'd for phones now 
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: The real usage cases for XBMC, Xubuntu, and PMC are for "10' interfaces" usually. Meaning using a remote and a bigger display. 
<ronnoc> *Mythbuntu - NOT Xubuntu x.x
<BluesKaj> ronnoc,  yup, this pc is connected to pour plasma TV and I'm in my easy chair with wireless KB and mouse 
<BluesKaj> our
<BluesKaj> halfway there :)
<ronnoc> very nice! 
 * ronnoc goes to dig out the missing IR receiver and installs LIRC for testing *hopefully* testing
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<BluesKaj> well, I'm retired and a bit sedentary , so it fits my daily life , mostly
<BluesKaj> anyway looking forward to trying pmc ..a bit reluctant atm tho , ronnoc , but I'll keep my eye on it 
<BluesKaj> ok ...bbl , dinner
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> afiestas: awesome wine!
<d_ed_> FYI, KDE Telepathy 0.3.1 is out and public. We're not making an announcement today in case people think it's just an Aprils fools. 
<d_ed_> packaging should be identical to 0.3.0
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> d_ed_: same week as SC 4.8.2,  bit of a clash!
<d_ed_> they're just copying us.
<JontheEchidna> I'm planning a Muon release today, too :P
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Riddell> it's all go
<JontheEchidna> We might wanna nab http://commits.kde.org/kdelibs/61e27b31f8f4b10e1378ba700345acecc3b6c9c5 for bug 948973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948973 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kfilemetadatareader crashed with SIGSEGV in d_func()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948973
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I'll do that whilst waiting for kde mirrors to propogate my tars
<snele> on upgrading from oneiric to precise, updater wants to install brasero!?? is this normal? http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2B/ix/2pymzn6m/snapshot39.png
<d_ed_> snele: it's probably just upgrading it?
<d_ed_> snele: run "apt-cache policy brasero" from a command line, and pastebinit somewhere.
<d_ed_> btw, nice desktop
<snele> d_ed_: thanks :)
<snele> http://paste.kde.org/450278/
<d_ed_> whoa. That is weird then.
<JontheEchidna> could it be because you're using the gtk updater?
<JontheEchidna> I'd know the padding on GTK buttons anywhere. :P
<snele> i ran "kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade"
<JontheEchidna> weird
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<d_ed_> I guess I could run rdpends now, and someone could run it on precise - then we take the difference.. and you'll have one of those apps.
<snele> JontheEchidna: when there are system updates, notification icon appears in systray. but if i use apt-get to install updates, update notification don't dissapear from systray 
<snele> can you make it to dissapear? :)
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<snele> i think kpackagekit did that
<CIA-42> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120401225942-xdlvi49vgp1b5t1q * debian/ (changelog patches/series) Add kubuntu_fix_nepomuk_utils_crash.diff cherry-pick from KDE's 4.8 branch. (LP: #948973)
<afiestas> Riddell: glad you like it !
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-25
<ScottK> Riddelll: Looks like we forgot to update bluedevil to the current release.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<jussi> anyone remember the Qt/html in a web browser thing ?
<agateau> jussi: emscripten-qt?
<Riddelll> jussi: Wt?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Darkwing> Morning
<Riddelll> hi Darkwing 
<Darkwing> Riddelll: you have 3 'l' :D 
<Riddelll> gosh how special of me
<Darkwing> Riddelll: Also, does it look like we are going to be heading toward a "rolling release"?
<ScottK> Darkwing: No.
<Riddell> Darkwing: nope
<Darkwing> Really... Nothing changing then? :D
<Riddell> shorter support period and more encouragement for people to use development version
<Darkwing> ahhhh...
 * Darkwing poders the docs
 * ScottK hands Darkwing an "n".
<Darkwing> s/poders/ponders/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "ponders the docs"
<Darkwing> I want to switch to an online docs system, then pull them, fix the XML and upload. This way we can get more people in without forcing them to write Docbook...
<Riddell> and we can get them online for free \o/
<Darkwing> Yup
<Darkwing> I just need to find the right software to use... Plus, something with a translation api built in.
<Darkwing> or, just straight translations.
<Riddell> mm, tricksy
<Darkwing> I would also love a "Did this article help" button at the bottom.
<Riddell> Darkwing: seen ubuntu-manual?
<Riddell> that's quite accessible compared to the official docs
<Darkwing> Aye... hmmz.
<Riddell> there was a technical docs writer at the hack event I was at this weekend who commented on it as a good manual
<Riddell> she also says she'd be happy to do some for kubuntu if she was told what 1 hour job to do
<Riddell> which is a bit limited usefulness alas
<Darkwing> You have an email addy?
<Darkwing> Not really... If she can write in ODT or any text format, I'll drop it into XML/Docbook for her
<Riddell> Darkwing: http://www.techaddiction.co.uk/contact/
<Riddell> i think it'll need a specific appropach "update this article" etc rather than anything vauge
<Riddell> and we'll need to convince her to install kubuntu but she's in the market for upgrading from 10.04 :)
<Darkwing> I run the LTS on my desktop but, VM is good for it because it gives me a non-custom install
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll orgonaize the todo list better.
<Mamarok> I have no more notifications since my upgrade to 13.04 beta1
<soee> :D
<jussi> agateau: itwas emscripten, thanks
<agateau> yw
<Mamarok> gah, apparently the Notifications widget is not on the panel anymore by default
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js does still say notifier
<soee> Riddell, todays updates make my system beta1 version ?
<Mamarok> for some obscure reason it was not in my panel anymore, and I have started with a fresh ~/.kde/ when I upgraded
<Riddell> soee: beta 1 and a week
<Riddell> Mamarok: mm needs testing
<Riddell> I mean I'll do testing to confirm
<Riddell> we also need to ensure the print applet gets added on upgrade
<soee> how can i clone git specific branch ?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Seeing that I haven't made any proper changes to www.k.o in years and don't even know the current www-admin passwords, my name on http://www.kubuntu.org/contact-us should probably be replaced by whoever's currently taking care of things...
<ScottK> ryanakca: Or you should start contributing again would be another option ...
<Riddell> ryanakca: you're assuming someone is taking care of things :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: Does the work breakdown still include 80% of time dedicated to nagging sysadmins?
<ScottK> Only when we want to change stuff they need to change.
<ScottK> Mostly we try to avoid that.
<Riddell> ScottK: want to review bug 1159262 so I can review it for New?
<ubottu> bug 1159262 in Ubuntu "FFe: plasma-mediacenter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159262
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<ScottK> Riddell: What do you think about updating bluedevil?  We're a major release behind ATM.
 * ScottK thinks we probably should, but can't test it.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah was going to look at that shortly, I see alex blogged about it too
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Darkwing> I have a couple of BlueTooth dongles...
<Darkwing> and a laptop with bluetooth built is.
<Darkwing> s/is/in/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "and a laptop with bluetooth built in."
<Darkwing> Precise, Quantal and Raring
<Riddell> ScottK: do you agree this new bluedevil doesn't need a FFe? http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-1-3-released/
<Riddell> it's just bugfixes according to that post
<ScottK> Riddell: Agreed.
<xnox> so in gtk world libindicate got deprecated in favor of using messaging-menu-dev (~quantal FFe). I'm now looking at reverse dependenices and I'm now finding: libindicate -> plasma-widget-message-indicator -> kopete-message-indicator.
<Riddell> afiestas_: why the new version number for bluedevil 1.3?
<xnox> Now I am confused, is this meant to integrate kopete with indicator in a gnome DE -> in that case it needs porting to messaging-menu.
<afiestas_> Riddell: what do you mean?
<Riddell> agateau: ^^
<Riddell> afiestas_: why 1.3 rather than 1.2.2?
<xnox> and is plasma-widget-message-indicator -> dissplay libindicate in a KDE DE? -> in that case it should be ported to display messaging-menu 
<Riddell> afiestas_: it looks like bug fixes only
 * xnox ponders what should I be porting to what =)
<afiestas_> Riddell: because there is a huge patch that I did not wanted in 1.2
<xnox> unless this is all kde specific and nothing to do with gtk side of things.
<afiestas_> removing the thread from KDED and use async dbus api instead
<agateau> xnox: plasma-widget-message-indicator is the kde equivalent of the message menu
<agateau> xnox: it is based on libindicate-qt, which is a wrapper for libindicate
<Riddell> kopete-message-indicator recommends plasma-widget-message-indicator but it can aso work with unity messaging applet
<agateau> xnox: and kopete-message-indicator is a kopete plugins which makes it work with those message menus
<xnox> cool, thanks.
<xnox> Now libindicate is depreated in favor or "src:indicator-messages" & libmessaging-menu-dev, which doesn't seem to have a -qt variant =( *sigh*
 * xnox wishes gir could generate C++/Qt style bindings.
<Riddell> the seems like quite an oversight from the people who did that deprecation
<xnox> Riddell: it really means that all the apps that got ported to messaging-menu work in Gnome/Unity, but don't work in KDE. And only "legacy" unported work in KDE, but not GNOME/Unity.
 * xnox is dizzy and day-dreaming about XOR function
<Riddell> time to remove the whole messaging menu from KDE then?  what a shame
<ScottK> xnox: It means Canonical is consistent in how good a job they do of coordination can working with others.
<ScottK> Riddell: Unfortunately, I think that's true.
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> Riddell: did smartboyhw change his nick?
<Riddell> murthy: no don't think so
<Riddell> he's just not online much at the minute
<Riddell> he did say something about nookita at the weekend
<Riddell> not sure the current status of that
<ScottK> He was asking for reviews.
<murthy> Riddell: are we allowed to use the latest standards for new packages and can we update the standards of the present packages to the latest?
<murthy> Riddell: last time i was told not to do that, but i saw in a changelog that smartboyhw has updated the standards to the latest
<Riddell> murthy: of course you're allowed to and encouraged to update them but not if it makes a diff compared to debian
<Riddell> you should read over the current debian standard to ensure it complies with it
<murthy> Riddell: that implies we can use the latest standards for new packaging?
<Riddell> murthy: of course
<xnox> murthy: i started to always do it, just to get matching/latest lintian nitpicks.
<murthy> xnox: ok
<sudeep> Hi. I am an undergraduate student. I have worked with Qt and C++ to create small applicationsn like games, music players, hotel automation softwares etc. Can somebody recommend me a open source project in KDE for me to begin? Ideally the priject should be small scaled so that there is a lot of scope of contribution.
<murthy> sudeep: did you take a look at the kde gsoc 2013?
<murthy> sudeep: http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2013/Ideas
<murthy> sudeep: kmix is in need for devs
<sudeep> murthy: Actually I am new to open source and want to proceed slowly i.e. by starting of by fixing bugs etc. 
<murthy> sudeep: ya, kmix is one such
<sudeep> any more? Like I had a look at arora browser. It was really nice but was dead.
<murthy> sudeep: do you want to work for kde or do you want to work for kubuntu particularly?
<sudeep> murthy: Anyone. I have mostly being doing GUI programming. Now I am looking for something application like a web browser or music player or desktop manipulator wherein I can add features.
<murthy> sudeep: do you know python?
<sudeep> murthy: yup!
<murthy> sudeep: in that case what about the kubuntu installer ubiquity? 
<sudeep> murthy: Ok. I am sorry but I would like to work in C++. I will have a look at ubiquity anyway. Anymore suggestion in c++?
<murthy> sudeep: have you seen this http://community.kde.org/KDE/Junior_Jobs   ?
<murthy> sudeep: ignore kopete in that list
<murthy> sudeep: plasma media center is also one
<murthy> sudeep: if you know qml you could port some of the plasma widgets
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I may have been blaming you unfairly.  This exam thing must be cultural.  vibhav was just blaming exams for lack of contribution.
<ScottK> :-)
<murthy> ScottK: same condition here
<ScottK> murthy: shadeslayer was the master of the things he could do, but not for exams.
<ScottK> Now it's usually something about sleep.
<murthy> ScottK: ya, but he is not Mr. unstoppable :D
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<yofel> Quintasan: pong, more or less
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you have problems when trying to unlock from suspend?
<murthy> yofel: hi
<murthy> Quintasan: you are not able to unlock?
<yofel> nope, works for me always. It's more a questiong whether it *locks*
<Quintasan> murthy: More precisely -> I open the lid -> get the password promt for unlock -> I can input the password but pressing unlock does nothing
<Quintasan> I finally killed it with dbus
<murthy> Quintasan: let me check
<murthy> Quintasan: works here
<Quintasan> It doesn't tirgger every time here
<murthy> Quintasan: trigger what?
<Quintasan> the bug...
<murthy> Quintasan: anything in the logs?
<Quintasan> Can't say anything for sure, .xsession-errors yields nothing
<murthy> Quintasan: kde version?
<Quintasan> 4.10.1
<murthy> same here
<murthy> do you have some component from masters installed? i guess that may be a cause
<Quintasan> That's a wild (and incorrect guess)
<Quintasan> I thought you have an idea but I guess you're as clueless as me about that
<murthy> I haven't come across the bug yet
<yofel> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> one more time in 3 seconds :P
<yofel> !ping | Quintasan
<ubottu> Quintasan: pong!
<Quintasan> hurrrrrrrrrrrr
<jussi> Quintasan: its all your fault...
<Quintasan> yofel: I have no fucking idea why but sometimes my plasma notification get misplaced
<Quintasan> Like, they go to the middle of the screen instead of right above the task bar
<Quintasan> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<yofel> if you mean top-middle with different style then knotify is not running
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> yofel: no, the style is oxygen
<yofel> Quintasan: weird
<jussi> Quintasan: evil
<Quintasan> !ping | Quintasan
<ubottu> Quintasan, please see my private message
<Quintasan> yeah
<jussi> Quintasan: I had that on an older release
<jussi> Quintasan: because I can...
<Quintasan> I just removed the damn notification from systray and readded it and now it works
<jussi> Quintasan: Im going to bed, good night
<jussi> :D
<Quintasan> jussi: Well you've been so long here
<Quintasan> :P
<jussi> lol
<Quintasan> jussi: Good night then
<jussi> nini
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I'm off to bed too
<yofel> nini Quintasan
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-26
<MountainX> KSnapshot (and other screen capture methods) are broken for me in Kubuntu 12.04 (KDE 4.8.5 and kernel 3.2.0-39 amd64, AMD/ATI graphics) after a recent system update. Anyone else seeing this?
<ScottK> MountainX: How recent?
<MountainX> ScottK: the problem started about a month ago (seemingly after an update to the lockscreen).
<ScottK> KDE hasn't been updated since Feb 14.
<MountainX> ScottK: someone suggested it might be kwin related. The problem about the same time the updates related to the lockscreen came through. Now every screenshot is nothing more than a picture of the stock lockscreen background.
<ScottK> OK.  Let me check something.
<soee> good morning
<Tm_T> well this is interesting: https://foodl.org/ && https://github.com/UNINETT/Foodle
<xnox> ScottK: i'd rather not hurry purging messaging menu out of kde, i'd rather look into porting it.
<xnox> (myself that is)
<ScottK> xnox: It currently has no maintainer, so that'd be great.
<ScottK> I am somewhat concerned about our dbusmenu getting out of sync with upstream.
<ScottK> xnox: If there are application level changes needed we'll need to upstream those as well, so they'll need to work with either version.
 * xnox so far was doing straight s/libindicate/messaging-menu/ port, without fallbacks. As libindicate doesn't work in quantal & I want it to be removed sooner than later.
<xnox> ScottK: is that because you backport so aggressively?
<xnox> to precise that is.
<ScottK> No.  It's because we, unlike the desktop team, actually got all this stuff upstream and so it needs to be supported.
<ScottK> I don't know who all uses it and if they've upgraded to the newer stack.
<xnox> heh.
<ScottK> More generally, unlike almost anything Canonical touches.
<xnox> ScottK: ?! ?! ?!
<xnox> Anyway: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/news/pyqt-410 this is so brief and to the point that it doesn't tell me much =)
<ScottK> There's an open bug about packaging PyQt for Qt5.
<Riddell> mgraesslin: sorry you had troubles installing kubuntu on a pandaboard
<Riddell> you were nearly there with the install, it installs to a USB drive and boots off that, no needs to have a second sd card
<mgraesslin> not it doesn't :-)
<mgraesslin> I tried that one indirectly, had the sd card in USB stick mode
<mgraesslin> and it didn't boot from that
<Riddell> I'd blame the sd card reader for that then since booting off USB stick is how I test it all the time
<mgraesslin> maybe I have a different model
<mgraesslin> anyway I liked the "dd to card" variant better than having to install ;-)
<Riddell> yeah that was simpler, can't remember why that changed, speed of running it from usb maybe?
<Riddell> total sympathy with confusion between HDMI and DVI, I spent days mucking around with that (DVI monitor but depending on driver version worked from one port or the other but usually neither)
<mgraesslin> oh with Ubuntu it worked fine all the time
<mgraesslin> it was just Linaro having problems with that
<mgraesslin> I was extremely surprised when I booted the system yesterday and I heard the KDE start sound
<mgraesslin> and I had not connected audio :-)
<Riddell> ... how does that work?
<mgraesslin> hdmi
<Riddell> ah hah
<mgraesslin> what surprised me a little bit was that by default kwin is used instead of kwin_gles
<mgraesslin> not that it matters given that KWin GLES does not work on the pandaboard...
<Riddell> mgraesslin: hmm, I'm sure that wasn't the case at one point but yes the seeds do have only the normal kwin
<Riddell> active has kwin active gles
<Riddell> but that should be fixed for arm
<mgraesslin> maybe it's the gles kwin, I didn't look at the compile flags
<mgraesslin> if it's compiled without OpenGL, but with GLES, it results in the same as kwin_gles
<mgraesslin> I only noticed that kde-window-decorator got installed instead of kde-window-decorator-gles
<mgraesslin> but maybe the installation would do it properly, I finally installed kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Darkwing> Morning
<Riddell> hi Darkwing 
<Darkwing> Hows life in KubuLand
<Darkwing> ?
<Riddell> super dooper, if with a long todo list
<davmor2> Riddell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYTOavWs6Aw this might interest you guys.
<tazz> so they started selling nexus 7 in India too.
<tazz> shadeslayer, ^
<Riddell> davmor2: wathcing at 25:30 seconds
<Riddell> "this is very familiar, I like it"
<Riddell> excellent excellent
<davmor2> Riddell: I thought you might like it
<Riddell> doesn't have many wallpapers, that's a common issue we get
<Darkwing> Aye, we should do something about that.
<davmor2> Riddell: they do some nice videos that are very task orientated
<davmor2> I stumbled across it one day
<Darkwing> Some of the worst camera play but, what they do is amazing.
<lordievader> Nice video Darkwing :) I'm just 6 min in, but it is great already!
<Darkwing> LOL What's the point of that? (Bouncy Ball)
<Darkwing> lordievader: Kubuntu at 25:30
<Riddell> "this one is a good one"
<Riddell> that should be our new slogan
<Darkwing> :D 
<Darkwing> It's a brilliant idea
<Darkwing> "It's logical and they don't give things strange names"
<Darkwing> Riddell: I think this sums up who I want to move to an online system for writing docs... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2013-March/017141.html
<Darkwing> s/who.why.
<Darkwing> s/who/why/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "s/why.why."
<Darkwing> *sigh*
<Darkwing> Actually, it tags the frustration of new people trying to get involved with anything.
<Darkwing> We point to teams and some quasi jumbled documentation on it but, it really highlight the frustrations.
<Riddell> Darkwing: yep, it's quite a barrier to people getting into the docs
<Tm_T> so, I said something about Konqueror crashing and me trying to get debug information...
<Tm_T> it hasn't crashed since
<Darkwing> Tm_T: But, you are ready in case it does.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> I'm rather happy now seeing Konqueror really working as it used to do with me
<BluesKaj> Tm_T:  as a browser or file manager or both ?
<Darkwing> But of course they don't. *sigh*
 * Darkwing slowly strangles the servers that the wiki sits on.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: web browser, I rarely use GUI file browsers
<Darkwing> Riddell: Remember how a couple of UDS' ago in Florida, it was mentioned that we wish we had an index of all of the Kubuntu wiki pages?  http://paste.kde.org/709448/
<yofel> Darkwing: no reasonable way to get more wallpapers with current image size
<yofel> Darkwing: and doesn't moinmoin have a search command for that wiki list?
<Riddell> Darkwing: whee, probably a few in there we could delete :)
<Darkwing> yofel: That is from that... add ?action=titleindex at the end.
<yofel> heh
<Darkwing> It give ALL the wiki pages... I just C&P the Kubuntu ones.
<Darkwing> *if* the server had PyXML then I could use ?action=format&mimetype=xml/docbook to generate docbook from it.
<xnox> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/boost1.53/ has no dep-wait any more. only one kde failure and I'm not sure why... seems like it fails in moc?!
<Riddell> ../../../src/part/DotGraphParsingHelper.cpp:29:33: fatal error: boost/spirit/core.hpp: No such file or directory
<Riddell> xnox: looks like an API change?
<xnox> Riddell: which package is that for?
<xnox> could be anything. I whink I found a bug in qt4's moc.
<xnox> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-22829
<xnox> aka
<xnox> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=756395
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 756395 in qt "[Boost-1.48.0] Qt and [Parse error at "BOOST_JOIN"] error" [High,Closed: rawhide]
<xnox> aka bug 1119656
<ubottu> bug 1119656 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "plot-qt demo fails to build with Boost 1.53" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119656
<xnox> I'm testing a patch & rebuilding 6 packages which failed with BOOST_JOIN.
<Riddell> xnox: that's in kgraphviewer
<xnox> Riddell: http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_53_0/libs/spirit/classic/change_log.html
<xnox> renamed.
<Riddell> xnox: ah that sounds easily patchable then
<Riddell> xnox: ok with a ubiquity upload?  I want to test the fix for the kubuntu oem slideshow
<xnox> Riddell: yeah, go ahead =)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1119656] plot-qt demo fails to build with Boost 1.53 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119656 (by Garth Wells)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> this bug is the cause that forces me at work to use thunderbird: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317387
<ubottu> KDE bug 317387 in general "On reply, if the Name of an identity contains something in parentheses the content in parentheses does not apear in the from field." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> that coule be annoying yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: if they come up with a patch you might want to try and get it in the packages
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I would
<ovidiu-florin> If I could afford it I think I would pay someone to do it
<ovidiu-florin> I mean to make a patch
<ovidiu-florin> this is one of the reasons that might force me off linux at work
<ovidiu-florin> I hope this won't happen
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you posted about a romanian website?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so I think we'd be all for it
<Riddell> it's a question of how
<ovidiu-florin> how what?
<Riddell> how to put up a website
<Riddell> it's currently a drupal website
<Riddell> on a canonical server
<ovidiu-florin> I think if we just translate the enclish one would be enough
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: but there's technical details of where to host and how to keep it up to date
<Riddell> the easiest way would be just to give you details to access the current web server and you can make pages under /ro/ URLs
<ovidiu-florin> I could host it on my serverbut I can't guarantee that it will be 100% available
<ovidiu-florin> maybe with automatic IP detection based on location and redirect to the ro site?
<ovidiu-florin> meybe durpal has a module for that
<ovidiu-florin> s/meybe/maybe
<ovidiu-florin> my server is located at my home
<ovidiu-florin> it's an 8 year old laptop
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiub13.dyndns.org
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how about you set it up on your server so we know it all works, we buy the domain name and ask canonical to host it when it's all ready?
<volkan> Riddell: Hi Jonathan. 
<volkan> Riddell: I just read your email regarding to localized websites. what can we do for it?
<Riddell> volkan: you're the guy who wants to do a turkish one?
<volkan> Riddell: yes. 
<volkan> Riddell: but of course my wish was not only for turkish. 
<Riddell> volkan: so one way to do it would be set up a server and install drupal and get it all going
<Riddell> then get a domain name and a more permanant server once it's ready
<Riddell> another way that might work is just giving access details to the current website so you can make pages under /tr/foo
<volkan> Riddell: hmm. what about the images on the website? e.g. in features page the images contain English text. Do you keep the project files for these images?
<Riddell> volkan: no they'd need to be set up again, but the screenshots on the features page are really out of date and need redone anyway
<volkan> Riddell: so than for this moment, copying all the structure of main site into a subfolder and translating, right?
<volkan> *then
<volkan> and on the mail you already told me this site was using drupal. maybe there is an extension (or module, plugin etc) to enable multi-languages on pages? actually I havent used drupal
<Riddell> volkan: yeah there's no subfolders in drupal, it's just a database
<Riddell> There probably is various modules for translations but I've never looked into it I'm afraid
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin here is also interested in doing one
<Riddell> for romanian
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ever set up drupal?
<volkan> Riddell: yes it will be good. otherwise we can check and test it on our local laptops. can we just download the whole structure?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've used drupal for a while
<volkan> if you can dump the database and send, we can start
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I could say I have some experience with it
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: I don't think a DB dump is enough
<ovidiu-florin> we also need to know what modules they have installed
<Riddell> oh gosh I've no idea what modules it uses
<Riddell> it's hosted by canonical
<Riddell> the theme is lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> go to modules and print the page as PDF
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: question: if canonical no longer supports kubuntu why is the website hosted there?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/ModulesKubuntu.pdf
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: canonical still provides the hosting and many other things for kubuntu, it's all part of the bigger ubuntu project
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: where can the theme be downlaoded from?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> stupid question: is that a command/link? sorry I don't know
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's a command
<Riddell> link is https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> cd ..
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<Riddell> :)
<ovidiu-florin> drupal 7.21 is ok?
<yofel__> the site runs on 6.25
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll get 6.28
<Riddell> yofel__: how do you know that?
<yofel__> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/site.png
<yofel__> Home  ›  Administer  ›  Reports  ›   Status report
<Riddell> clever
<volkan> Riddell: btw i have written a long mail before. i hope you could check it out sometime. it is related to kubuntu documentation and some other non-translatabel applications.
<Riddell> volkan: yep still going through my e-mail
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: are those modules comes by default?
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: I'l answer that once I'll install a drupal
<ovidiu-florin> in a moment
<ovidiu-florin> I have to move things around a bit
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: ok cool :)
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: and for the videos, you are the volunteer for romaian sub or dub, right?
<volkan> Riddell: did you find time to read the mail regarding to ubiquity slidevideos?
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: yes
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: do you want to volunteer for recording some videos?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have the time to also do the recordings
<volkan> my plan was only recording and using subtitles, since me (and probably some other volunteers ) are not native and it may be annoying and seem not professional
<Riddell> volkan: as you noticed, we do need poked hard to ensure these things are working
<Riddell> volkan: please do keep poking us
<Riddell> volkan: the slideshow translations I've not thought about before, I know it's possible, I'll look into how they're done
<Riddell> volkan: the docs translations need to be manually integrated each release so you do need to poke us into doing that
<Riddell> hmm and userconfig, good question
<ovidiu-florin> that reminds me, I have to file a few bug reports
<ovidiu-florin> but I'll come back to that
<volkan> Riddell: ok, whom should I ask for integration of documents?
<volkan> Riddell: also the outdated links in Kubuntu Wiki translation pages?
<Riddell> volkan: poke me or Darkwing but it'll be done near to release time
<Riddell> I suppose it might be useful to do an interim docs with translations soon though so we remember how to do it
<Riddell> volkan: which translation pag?
<Riddell> page?
<volkan> Riddell: ok before april mid. then right?
<volkan> i will poke you
<volkan> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations
<volkan> Riddell: and it seems since precise it does not get these specific strings from Launchpad since it seems they are still english :/.
<volkan> if you want I can make a list of strings that are not translated and post somewhere
<soee> hmm who removed my skype :M
<Riddell> volkan: yeah that would be good
<Riddell> volkan: thanks so much for looking into this, it's too easy for us to skip over
<volkan> Riddell: no problem. drawback of using Kubuntu in English :)
<volkan> Riddell: I created a google doc file. i will inform you again in mid-april
<volkan> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Uvl6um0fwFVOKzC3bM9jvEwZbqK33gleV2yRi_dbpMU/edit?usp=sharing
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: have you noticed those problems in Romanian localization?
<Riddell> thanks volkan, I'll try and reply to your e-mails tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: sorry I missed a few... what problems?
<volkan> Riddell: no problem. Also is there any other touchpad utility since synaptiks is not developed anymore (as i remember from their website) and crashes all the time for me
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: the translation problems that I ve listed here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Uvl6um0fwFVOKzC3bM9jvEwZbqK33gleV2yRi_dbpMU/edit?usp=sharing
<ovidiu-florin> I'm also a member of LibreOffice Romanian team
<ovidiu-florin> LO is still under translation
<ovidiu-florin> LO 4 has updated translations
<ovidiu-florin> what version is default with kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> I forgot
<ovidiu-florin> I know who is envolved in KDE Ro translation and I've asked for membership and access, but I haven't reveived it yet
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've updated my server now it can be accessed by the url: http://geekaliens.com
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: Sürüm4.0.1.2 (İnşa No: 400m0(Build:2))
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the kubuntu.ro website is available at http://geekaliens.com/kubuntu.ro
<volkan> ops sory
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: Version 4.0.1.2 (Build: 400m0(Build:2))
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: on which Kubuntu release?
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: 13.04 beta1, but it was the same with 12.10 (i jst upgraded)
<Darkwing> volkan: As soon as the doc freeze hits, I'll upload the pot files for translations
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've installed the kubuntu theme. Could I also get a DB dump to use ?
<volkan> Darkwing: thanks for answering. for docbook, is it required that all linking documents need to be translated
<volkan> i mean in development part, there are 26 string missing and I am afraid if i can finish till mid*april
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ah, DB dump is harder, I don't have access to that, it would need to come from the canonical sysadmins, who are notoriously slow at doing anything
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: will you be able to try a plugin for multilanguage support?
<Darkwing> volkan: I'll have to check. Can you shoot me an email david.wonderly@kubuntu.org to remind me?
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: I've allready tried that in drupal and it failed
<ovidiu-florin> but I've tried that about one year ago
<ovidiu-florin> so, I don't know the current state
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: ok then. maybe I could try it too. should we use the same version of drupal?
<volkan> Darkwing: ok. i am sending it now
<ovidiu-florin> I've went for drupal 6 for better compatibility with kubuntu.org
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: what about the plugins? will you try it after database dump?
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get the DB dump
<volkan> can u also post it under Kubuntu Localization mails that you sent last if you find something new
<ovidiu-florin> volkan:  I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: can you send an e-mail regarding to database dump if you get it under last mail for Localization in kubuntu-devel (that I wrote at the beginning)
<ovidiu-florin> ah, yes, of course
<volkan> so that maybe then I can also get it and start translating. then they can decide integrating under kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: whom do I have to contact to get the DB dump?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell volkan if we can't get the db dump I recommend we make a template for the LoCo websites that won't include everithing on the main website, but it will include instructions on how to use/get kubuntu
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: I hope we will. if not yes, we can use the html files under kubuntu-theme to translate and some texts on loco websites. but having them supported by kubuntu is more effective i think
<volkan> ovidiu-florin Riddell i wonder if there is a way to backup database under drupal
<volkan> maybe in this case it is very easy
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: there should be a module for that
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: probably this one: http://drupal.org/project/backup_migrate
<ovidiu-florin> could be
<jaysonr> apt-cache search cpufreq
<jaysonr> dang :-)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: that'll be canonical sysadmin e-mailing rt@ubuntu.com
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: rt?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: rt is some sort of issue tracker database, for some reason they don't just use launchpad bugs
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: rt@ubuntu.com? do I need to subscribe to that mail list?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no just send, ask in #canonical-sysadmin for more details
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you should get a reply back with a number, give it to me and I'll add that the request is legic
<Riddell> legit
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: should I write a formal email explaining what I need?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> can I mentoin that I got the email address from you?
<ovidiu-florin> mention*
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: mention that I told you to file the request
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: doesn't anybody have permissions to install modules on the site?
<ovidiu-florin> an module that can export a backup could do all this.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: LaMont Jones told me on #canonical-sysadmins: it would be best to have it go thru RT if for nothing more than tracking..
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure what this means
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it means you should e-mail that request so they have a log of it
<Riddell> only the canonical sysadmins have permissions to install anything on it
<Riddell> this is quite frustrating I know
 * Riddell sleeps
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: is this ok? https://notes.kde.org/p/uiK48PpB7R
<ovidiu-florin> request sent
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: good luck! hope we get a reply
<ovidiu-florin> I've got the the track ID... and now.. I'm jsut waiting
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: did you forward this id to Jonathan, too? 
<ovidiu-florin> yes
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-27
<volkan> good luck again. so see u next time. i will be waiting for your email :)
<volkan> good night
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to sleep Good night
<xnox> Riddell: ScottK: with my bufix qt4-x11 upload http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/boost1.53/ is even nicer looking =)
<ScottK> Better.  I thought that would fix kgraphviewer?
<ScottK> A lot of the ones I see failed are commonly troublesome for boost transition.
<xnox> ScottK: kgraphviewer's problem is that header got renamed.
<xnox> ScottK: me & Riddell dig into it earlier.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Sounds easy enough for you to fix ...
<ScottK> Seems OK for KDE to switch then.
<ScottK> I'd ask sweetshark before deciding for sure.
<xnox> "should be a one liner" but one would want configury to detect which header to use and do a DEFINE..... unless there is BOOST_VERSION >= already.....
<xnox> night.
<ScottK> Night.
<smartboyhw> Riddell ping
<ScottK> Do we have a list of all the source packages that make up Qt5?
 * ScottK started to review them, but got depressed after the first one.
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> good morning
<Mirv> ScottK: I think http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5651583/ should reflect the current Qt5 packages
<Mirv> there are a couple of more git snapshot modules that are not yet in archives
<Mirv> the order there is roughly the dependency order (we build webkit with sensors and location support)
<Mirv> ScottK: and don't get depressed!
<Mirv> Qt5 rocks. And regarding upstreaming all qtdeclarative and qtwebkit patches should be ongoing. The one 10 line patch in qtbase is something I've also given some shouts about to find the original author (it's not Zoltan).
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1160771] Non-existent theme configured after upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1160771 (by Ludovic Pénet)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you pung?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep. What do you mean by missing ffwm? You mean in the binary dependency or the build?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's a build-dep that isn't found
<smartboyhw> Riddell, gua?
<smartboyhw> I thought I added libfftw3-dev
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Or did I make a spelling mistake?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh maybe you did
<smartboyhw> ...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ok my mistake, it's all good
<smartboyhw> Anyways I will upload the fixed version from libqtmultimedia5-dev to qtmobility-dev
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it isn't exactly *all* good:P
 * smartboyhw is downloading the Windows Blue Build
<smartboyhw> To play with it in a VM
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so do you want me to do the fix or?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just remove libqtmultimedia5-dev yes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just remove?
<smartboyhw> No need to add anything?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope, also remove debian/docs I tihnk
<Riddell> think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got cha
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/nootka_0.8.60%7Ebeta-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: lovely, uploading
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<soee> anyone tried to  mount and use mac disc on kubuntu ?
 * smartboyhw doesn't have any Mac disc or whatsoever
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> it's mounted as read only unless you explicitly mount it as RW
<shadeslayer> ( this is for HFS+ only I think )
<soee> shadeslayer, how ? if i plug it i see message i cant acess it
<shadeslayer> writing to HFS+ partitions is experimental
<shadeslayer> soee: sudo modprobe hfsplus
<shadeslayer> run that in a terminal and try again
<soee> shadeslayer, ok one moment ill try
<smartboyhw> Anyone here want to run for the Ubuntu membership board?
<smartboyhw> Just asking:P
<soee> shadeslayer, ok i can acces it now
<shadeslayer> Riddell probably :p
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
 * smartboyhw is running for it (well they probably won't accept me since I'm new but :P)
<soee> shadeslayer, though not all direcotries i can read :)
<shadeslayer> soee: permission issues
<shadeslayer> you need sudo to read / of OS X
<shadeslayer> afaik you need sudo to read all of the disk
<shadeslayer> anyway, gtg
<soee> shadeslayer, ok thank you for your help
<shadeslayer> np
<smartboyhw> Hmm if someone can approve the plasma-mediacenter binaries in I will be grateful:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's now in NEW queue:)
<smartboyhw> And since ScottK ACKed for an FFe, should I go ask the release team guys to approve?
<smartboyhw> And should we add plasma-mediacenter to the Kubuntu seeds? (Just asking:P)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: plasma-mediacenter I'm thinking more for kubuntu active
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh OK:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'll take a look at nookita in new
<smartboyhw> XD
<smartboyhw> good:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: feel free to add to kubuntu active seed, tech preview et all needs no feature freeze
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK:)
 * smartboyhw needs to learn how to add nootka to the seeds
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active.raring
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bah I branched the wrong branch (LOL)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: actually wait
<smartboyhw> !
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I gave you the wrong one, it's part of the main seed collection now
<smartboyhw> Eh
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring
 * smartboyhw feels being faked
<smartboyhw> Riddell, active-ship or active ? Live or not live? Depends or recommends?
<smartboyhw> For nootka I mean:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: active
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, actually for plasma-mediacenter I mean (damn)
<Riddell> yes, add it to active
<Riddell> as a recommends
 * smartboyhw puts it under == kdemultimedia ==
<smartboyhw> Or somewhere else?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<smartboyhw> And BTW: We have a Kubuntu catchup on 4th April 2013 17:00 UTC with the Ubuntu Community Council
<Riddell> smartboyhw: under multimedia is fine
<Riddell> smartboyhw: then it needs a meta package update if you know how to do that
<Riddell> hmm, that kubuntu catchup slightly clashes for me with the clocks changing, oh well I'll have to squeeze it in
<Riddell> or maybe I can work out how to do irc from this n9
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> since monday every morning I find my computer frozen. This is my work computer and this one usualy is not turned off except for hollydays.
<ovidiu-florin> what logs should I check?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Syslog would be a good place to start, I'd say.
<ovidiu-florin> since I'm not really that much of an expert can I show it to you guys?
<Tm_T> hmmm
 * Tm_T is wondering if this would be more suitable to support channel
<lordievader> Agreed, Tm_T 
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll ask there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, teach me
<smartboyhw> Well this will be a correct step for me to become kubuntu-dev
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring-plasma-mediacenter-addition/+merge/155712
<soee> RSIBbrake maks plasma crash from time to time
<soee> using different window decoration than Oxygen maks it work smoother... :)
<smartboyhw> ScottK, well Riddell told me to add it into the active seed
<smartboyhw> If it is we can easily add it to the desktop one:)
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> yofel: that was really quick now
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, well what?:P
<Quintasan> no timeouts at backlog fetching
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<smartboyhw> Weird
<smartboyhw> I uploaded the nootka uploaded-build to my PPA for building and getting it uploaded by Riddell 
<smartboyhw> The i386 was already built 1 hour ago
<smartboyhw> amd64 is still waiting for the queue
<smartboyhw> Estimated time: 6 hours
<smartboyhw> ....
<Quintasan> Uhh
<Quintasan> Which part of that is weird?
<Quintasan> We are nearing release which means builders will be more busy
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, the weird part is i386 and amd64 can have a 8 hour difference
<smartboyhw> Probably unweird
<smartboyhw> But just feeling strange
<Quintasan> Nothing weird were
<Quintasan> You sometimes get two weeks queue
<Quintasan> python rebuilds,
<Quintasan> *shudder*
<smartboyhw> Wow
<smartboyhw> Never got that before:P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You know I'm going to reject that merge for pmc being added to active seed?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, Ok pleasedo
<smartboyhw> if you want to
<Quintasan> well, maybe Riddell has something to say to make me agree
<Quintasan> not sure if I'm even in position to protest much
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: re your nootka packaging, those are not really stupid mistakes, it just happens
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, it sometimes is stupid
<smartboyhw> And anyway I always call myself stupid
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Quintasan> Well, I'm not really convinced not knowing there is runtime dep without any notice is stupid
<Quintasan> It's stupid when you push packaging with sid as target release into branch :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no the most stupidest thing is to put Maverick as target release (LOL)
<Quintasan> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652144/
<ScottK> Riddell: How is mediacenter part of active?  I thought it was it's own separate thing?
<ScottK> Mirv: I looked at qt3d-opensource-src and only half the patches in there are even mentioned in changelog and one of them that is, looks to me like it's papering over a bigger problem rather than being a proper fix.
<ScottK> smartboyhw: for the record, I'm on the release team, so when I approve an FFe (or Riddell) it's approved.  You've already talked to the release team.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, sorry:P
<ScottK> no problem.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> Hello BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hmm when will https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users reach 2013 active members?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Mirv> ScottK: yes, the unreleased git snapshot modules that upstream doesn't support are offered just as a preview
<ScottK> Mirv: That doesn't mean that patches should be undocumented and incorrect.
<ScottK> Once a package is in the archive, "preview" doesn't mean anything.
<Mirv> ScottK: sure, they should be mentioned in the changelog in addition to bzr commit logs
<ScottK> Plus there should be some status on upstreaming.
<ScottK> The one about using system zlib is a local hack now, but it could be generalized in such a way as to be upstreamable.
<Mirv> I'll mark down an item to see if I could upstream the zlib fixes. upstream seems to be generally happy to merge all fixes regarding these modules no-one is paid to develop.
<popey> ScottK: /join #ubuntu-release
<popey> bah!
 * popey tries that again
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Mirv> qtsensors is most likely going to be part of Qt 5.1. qtlocation more unsure, and qt3d has been mentioned to be in a need of a rewrite...
<Mirv> qt3d wouldn't have been needed in the archives if qtlocation wouldn't depend on it, but now it's there
<Mirv> I'll keep qtconnectivity, qtpim, qtfeedback and qtsystems in PPAs only until there is some more clarity into future of those
<ScottK> Mirv: What's your opinion on the ABI question for appmenu support?
<Riddell> quietly the dates for UDS get released by adding them to the release schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> one week later than expected
<Riddell> May 14,15th
<lordievader> Ohh S release schedule :D
<lordievader> When will Mark announce the code-name of 13.10?
<yofel> in about 3 weeks usually
<smartboyhw> XD
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what's your judgment on the plasma-mediacenter -> active thing?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan and ScottK are mystified
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's a good idea to add it to the active seed
 * ScottK decides Riddell and shadeslayer should duke it out.
<lordievader> 3 weeks after the release of Raring, yofel? 
<yofel> lordievader: no, he'll do it before S toolchan is up - otherwise people can't work
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> PMC is a completely different platform, IMHO it doesn't make sense to have it alongside active
<shadeslayer> but I won't argue if Riddell veto's to have it on the image
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what use case do you see for PMC?
<Riddell> no need to duke it out, asking upstream for a recommendation would be the best way to go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: more or less on a Raspberry Pi or a Mac mini
<shadeslayer> and connected to your TV
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why not on a tablet?
<shadeslayer> then what's PA for?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: PMC isn't a complete shell
<Riddell> you don't log into it as far as I've seen
<Riddell> you just run it from whatever workspace you're running, active or desktop or whatever
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> is there a icon you can click/tap that launches it?
<shadeslayer> ( I haven't tried it out, so I have no idea )
<Riddell> yep /usr/share/applications/kde4/plasma-mediacenter.desktop
<Riddell> I can't even work out how to run it full screen
<shadeslayer> does PA have anything usefull for playing media?
<Mirv> ScottK: I don't see problems as long as eventually bug #1157213 is fixed/implemented and submitted upstream to replace the forward-port
<ubottu> bug 1157213 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Port appmenu support to Qt5 QPA" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157213
<ScottK> What's to implement in Qt5?
<ScottK> My question isn't do we care if it's an ABI break, but is it an ABI break?
<Mirv> the appmenu support in QPA similar to mac os x instead of the old way. I haven't seen the new "combined appmenu" from sil2100 that adds Qt5 support to appmenu source instead of separate appmenu-qt5 source, but there shouldn't be anything changed for Qt4 users or the appmenu-qt4 parts.
<ScottK> I think you still miss my point.
<ScottK> Qt5 is supposed to be ABI stable through it's life.
<ScottK> If we add distro specific ABI, then if we remove it, we've broken ABI in Qt5.
<ScottK> Nothing to do with how that ABI is used.
<Mirv> I thought I was missing it as well. A good question, even though appmenu would be the only user of it.
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan, smartboyhw: 14:13 < sebas> for now, I'd say touch-friendly mediaplayer app
<ScottK> From a Qt5 perspective, it doesn't matter who we think uses it.
<smartboyhw> Well well:P
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan, smartboyhw: it is on the mer active images, so that is the place for it to go
<Riddell> shadeslayer, Quintasan, smartboyhw: a full shell from it is a job for later
<ScottK> Go for it then.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I guess since PA doesn't have something touch friendly for playing media
<Mirv> ScottK: according to sil2100 and looking at the patch it only changes internal headers
<Quintasan> Riddell: I see, I have nothing against then
<ScottK> Mirv: How about this: I approve the FFe on the condition it gets reverted out of Qt5 as soon as "S" opens for development and "S" users will just have to eat the regression until a proper port of appmenu and libdbusmenu is done.
<Mirv> ScottK: sounds good to me
<ScottK> Mirv: I'll lay out something in the bug that makes sense to me.
<Mirv> ok
 * Mirv -> shopping
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1119656] plot-qt demo fails to build with Boost 1.53 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119656 (by Garth Wells)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: merged the seed change, do you want to update the meta (or I can)
<Riddell> ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: apt-get source kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> inside the packgage run   ./update  
<Riddell> debuild -S
<Riddell> and give it to me
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nootka rejected I'm afraid, the stuff in src/sound/tartini is GPL 2 and has a different copyright holder
<smartboyhw> DAMN
<Riddell> RtMidi.cpp has a diffrerent licence too
<smartboyhw> I thought I looked into everywhere
<Riddell> I'm also not sure about the licence for fonts/*
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I might not be able to do nootka then
<Riddell> murthy: fancy taking over?⇈
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just go to https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa and when you see a package called kubuntu-meta, please dget -x the .dsc file and upload, I need to sleep (NOW)
<Mamarok> OK, I have a weird bug since yesterday: after a while the mous and keyboard become totally unresponsive, only the mouse pointer can be moved
<Mamarok> I check all hardware side settings, conections, changed mous, keyboard, no avail
<Mamarok> it happens when the power savings start
<Mamarok> the screen comes back from dimming but I totally loose the keyboard and mouse buttons in X
<Mamarok> doesn't happen if I disable all power savings but the screen engery saving
<Mamarok> this behavior started yesterday
<yofel> please check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log when that happens - or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old after a reboot
<Mamarok> yofel: I see nothing in particular, but you might: http://paste.kde.org/710612/
<Mamarok> except for this: vdev: Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v1.0: ignoring absolute axes.
<Mamarok> which is the m ouse
<yofel> that log looks fine. Is every window frozen?
<Mamarok> well, both keyboards laptop and external are unresonsive in X, the mouse pointer moves, but that's it
<yofel> (the only time I saw full UI freezes was with nouveau GPU hangups. But that showed in the log)
<Mamarok> and I don't have Nvidia, just plain Intel
<Mamarok> and that damn device notifier keeps poping up every single minute, I hate it
<Mamarok> how can I disable it?
<Mamarok> I set it to hidden in the systray, didn't help
<Mamarok> but that started several days ago
<lordievader> Mamarok: Perhaps the pm-powersave log can tell you something.
<Mamarok> where is that, in the logs
<lordievader> /var/log/pm-powersave.log
<lordievader> bbl
<Mamarok> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/710618/
<Mamarok> how can I disable the device notifier, it is driving me totally mad
<yofel> removing the checkbox in the system tray settings might work
<Mamarok> silly me, I didn't think of that
<Riddell> yofel: I see user-manager didn't get into the seeds, should be replace userconfig?
<yofel> Riddell: hm, do we have a fully usable version of user-manager? With pykde "fixed" does at least work
<yofel> *userconfig does at least work
<Riddell> yofel: it works, did we have a non-usable version ever?
<yofel> I don't think it was broken, more like something was missing (IIRC)
<yofel> but I forgot what that was
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel-2013-02-13.txt:[16:15] <afiestas> I only have to implement "change password" and user-manager should be feature completed
<Riddell> [16:15] <afiestas> aah, that and changing the "face" (avatar)
<yofel> I don't see a way to manage groups
<Riddell> no there doesn't seem to be a way for that
<Riddell> and userconfig does work now indeed so stay with that for beta 2
<yofel> -1 from me for 13.04 in general if we don't get group management. It's on a good way, but that's too big of a regression
<Riddell> agateau: e-mail random du jour, comment ca va ma francis? http://paste.kde.org/710624/
<agateau> Riddell: not so bad, could use a few changes, hold on
<Riddell> agateau: don't worry too much as long as it's understandable :)
<agateau> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/710630/
<agateau> Riddell: yeah, maybe it's not a good idea to sound too fluent, you may end up doing french support :)
<Riddell> agateau: formidable :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-28
<soee> good morning
<murthy> Riddell: Is nootka work still pending?
<ScottK> murthy: 
<murthy> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> nootka rejected I'm afraid, the stuff in src/sound/tartini is GPL 2 and has a different copyright holder
<ScottK> RtMidi.cpp has a diffrerent licence too
<ScottK> I'm also not sure about the licence for fonts/*
<ScottK> All that's still TODO AFAIK.
<murthy> ScottK: i saw the logs
<ScottK> OK.
<murthy> ScottK: the unfinished stuff is here https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+packages    ?
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK will be offline ~all day today, so talk to Riddell when he's around.
<murthy> OK.
<Riddell> murthy: yes it is
<murthy> Riddell: i am working on it
<Riddell> lovely
 * shadeslayer throws confetti around
<shadeslayer> ssup
<murthy> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> hey murthy
<murthy> Riddell: a font in nootka which has no license mentioned is based on another font which is licensed gpl-3+ does the font inherit the license or it should be put as public-domain?
<Riddell> murthy: gpl3 it is
<murthy> ok
<shadeslayer> does anyone know where the audio of the call is?
<shadeslayer> the one which we did using Mumble
<yofel> shadeslayer: Darkwing was supposed to put it online somewhere... here's mine: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/misc/Mumble-2013-03-15-15-08-34-yofel-vz.dyndns.org-Mixdown.mp3
<shadeslayer> thx
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<murthy> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/nootka
<murthy> Riddell: the copyright file is done
<Riddell> great
<murthy> Riddell: I haven't checked for lintian errors yet, do i have to ?
<Riddell> murthy: hopefully smartboy has done that
<murthy> Riddell: how can i see the build logs for the package in his ppa?
<murthy> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+packages
<murthy> Riddell: i need to see the build log for nootka in that ppa
<Riddell> murthy: click on i386 or amd64 for the build
<murthy> got it
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you know where those PPA .ddebs are available after generation? same PPA source?
<shadeslayer> I am not sure, probably a question for #launchpad
<shadeslayer> but if I had to guess, I'd say ppa.launchpad.net
 * shadeslayer waves fist at empathy packaging
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks for the explanation
<yofel> sure
<shadeslayer> apparently if you use U1 and accounts plugin, you're supposed to use empathy
<shadeslayer> even though I think it'll work with any telepathy client
<shadeslayer> not to mention unity
<murthy> one of the mirror speed is now 8k per second
<murthy> is there any network issues?
<shadeslayer> which mirror?
<murthy> I am getting this speed when doing a apt-get update for raring in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> sure, but which mirror
<murthy> checking
<murthy> shadeslayer: I am sorry its the main server
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> use a mirror for your pbuilder?
<murthy> shadeslayer: got an irc message
<murthy> shadeslayer: [mquin] [Global Notice] Seems we're having a few network problems, please bear with us while we look into it
<shadeslayer> everyone got that 
<murthy> shadeslayer: is that the issue?
<shadeslayer> er how would an IRC issue be connected to slow download speeds on the ubuntu archive?
<shadeslayer> they're on separate servers
<murthy> i thought the message was from ubuntu 
<shadeslayer> nope
<murthy> shadeslayer: why do you think the servers are on different networks?
<yofel> murthy: the message came from the freenode IRC network admins
<yofel> that's unrelated from ubuntu
<shadeslayer> do a traceroute :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: From the quassel settings i saw the irc server address  to be irc.ubuntu.com so i thought it was a private network, i didn't know that
<shadeslayer> nope
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<shadeslayer> irc.ubuntu.com is just an alias dns record pointing to irc.freenode.net afaik
<shadeslayer> unless it changed
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've got a message from Brad Marshall via RT: Thank you for using RT.  We believe we understand your request and the ticket has been moved into the queue of tickets to be completed. 
<ovidiu-florin> this gets my hopes up :D
<murthy> Riddell: I am facing some network issues here, the packages are getting downloaded in ks/sec speed, so can you do the lintian checks on the built source?
<murthy> Riddell: i mean for nootka
<yofel> shadeslayer: is the page on http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ generated by something or is that self-written?
<shadeslayer> yofel: that page hasn't been updated in a while because I tried running the upgrade using the LXC backend earlier
<shadeslayer> and I disabled the cronjob
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, but is that generated by something you wrote, or...?
<shadeslayer> huh? it's generated by auto-upgrade-tester
<shadeslayer> someone broke my Qt4
<shadeslayer> qdbusviewer: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbusviewer': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> Mirv: ^
<Riddell> I only get  qdbusviewer: could not open config file '/usr/share/qtchooser//default.conf': No such file or directory
<Riddell> murthy_: nootka fail, fancy patching it?
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbusviewer raring
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbusviewer does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and the ui launches for you?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> so basically, broken
<shadeslayer> I get the same thing with designer
<Riddell> designer works for me
<Mirv> shadeslayer: I have it installed in qt4-dev-tools on raring still?
<Mirv> starts fine
<Mirv> Riddell: one needs either qt4-default or qt5-default to use the development binaries from /usr/bin
<Mirv> newest upstream qtchooser should have a bit improved error output as well
<Mirv> also the qt5 version from qttools5-dev-tools ui starts
<Riddell> yep, works with qt4-dev-tools and qt4-default (I had qt5-default installed)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have those?
<Mirv> works also without any -default packages by using the full path. so it sounds like qt4-dev-tools just not installed.
<Riddell> dpm: if I add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes to a universe package
<Riddell> will it do the right thing?
<Riddell> get its .po files into launchpad and from there into a language pack?
<dpm> Riddell, in theory, and after the template has been initially approved as usual, yes. We had a couple of glitches in the past, but the last I heard from the LP devs is that it should work. Let me dig out the bug report to provide more context...
<dpm> Riddell, bug 1048556
<ubottu> bug 1048556 in Ubuntu Translations "Language pack translations export needs to add universe packages to domain map" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048556
<Riddell> dpm: hmm so it doesn't get into the langpacks currently?
<dpm> Riddell, from wgrant's comment, and from the last comment from kelemengabor, it seems it should work, so I guess it's a matter of "let's try and see"
<Riddell> dpm: cool, userconfig uploaded with the flag so hopefully that'll get through with translations
<dpm> ok, great
<Riddell> dpm: will you need to approve the templates?
<dpm> Riddell, yes, myself or someone from the ubuntu-translations-coordinators team
<dpm> just for the initial upload
<Riddell> dpm: hmm here's a package we also need translations for but it's not got its .pot file in launchpad https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-patched-l10n
<Riddell> dpm: any idea where it's gone?
<dpm> Riddell, it wasn't approved yet. Let me do this now: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-patched-l10n/+imports
<dpm> done
<Riddell> thnaks
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger!
<Riddell> smarter__: you did kvkb? is it still relevant?
<Riddell> Sput: remind me again where quassel translations are?
<smarter__> Riddell: I ported kvkbd to KDE 4, but now there's a Plasmoid keyboard which is probably a better choice
<Sput> Riddell: https://www.transifex.net/projects/p/quassel/
<Riddell> mm, Occitan (post 1500), that's an interesting language
<snele> JontheEchidna: hi. I installed kubuntu 13.04 daily today and muon failed to install google chrome
<snele> it said installing dependencies
<snele> and then just stopped. frozzed
<JontheEchidna> weird
<snele> after reboot I tried to install the same chrome deb package with muon. it said "all dependencies satified" and it installed package
<snele> i had the same problem in kubuntu 11.10 i think and then it was fixed in 12.04 which i used untill today
<snele> I am using 64bit btw
<JontheEchidna> snele: were you installing Chrome from a deb using qapt-deb-installer?
<snele> yes. it was clean install
<snele> google chrome is one of the first things i installed
<snele> clean install from todays daily build
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's fixed in the next muon release
<JontheEchidna> well, qapt release
<JontheEchidna> it was actually doing things, just not showing you anythign
<snele> JontheEchidna: ok thank you
<snele> JontheEchidna: If I may I would like to propose one small usability improvent in muon package manager :) I think search field should be focused when muon starts 
<apachelogger> Riddell: :*
<steveire> apachelogger: Riddell: Got time for some support? I just upgraded to raring and now wired and wireless networking don't work for me
<steveire> I suspect maybe some config file is borked
<steveire> Any idea how to troubleshoot that?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.2_raring.html | Go test konvi 1.5 !
<Riddell> steveire: hum
<Riddell> evven more hum I can't find where the config is kept
<Riddell> used to be ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc but I don't have that now
<Riddell> steveire: tried asking lamarque?
<Riddell> apachelogger: we missed you!
<steveire> Riddell: Seems likely it's a kernel issue. With an old 3.5 kernel I do get wired networking
<steveire> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1161655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161655 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wired and wireless networking don't work after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> Hmm, I wonder if it's akonadi related
<xnox> I have something that builds python-qt4 against qt5.... but do we want it to build from same source package or a different one?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-29
<murthy_> Riddell: are you there?
<murthy_> Riddell: If "debuild -S" fails for nootka, its due to a .directory file inside picts dir in the original tar, i justed test built and its successfull. only one lintian warning, "W: nootka: hardening-no-fortify-functions usr/bin/nootka"
<ScottK> xnox: Same source package.
<ScottK> xnox: There will be a PyQt5 later.
<ScottK> xnox: Also, only python3 support is known to work at the moment.
<ScottK> (qith Qt5)
<ScottK> with
<lordievader> Good morning
 * Riddell out for the day rolling easter eggs
 * yofel wonders if people really read the trello cards and moves both qtwebkit 2.3 cards from todo to done
<who_me> hello, is there any chance that the fix for kde bug #298895 will make it on the next respin of the LTS images ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 298895 in DSL "does not allow "Service" entry to be blank - can't connect" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298895
<shadeslayer> seeing how precise only has 0.9.0.1-0ubuntu2.1and the bug was fixed in 0.9.0.2 ... don't think so
<yofel> nope, at least not unless someone files a bug and does the SRU paperwork
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> and if you're doing that, why not just SRU 0.9.0.8 if it's a bug fix only release
<yofel> it has no micro release exception. So have fun reviewing the .1 -> .8 diff
<shadeslayer> ^^ :P
<yofel> I'm not convinced that it's bugfix-only either, at least thingking about stuff like openconnect
<yofel> *thinking
<yofel> shadeslayer: how about a trello board for LTS fixes?
<shadeslayer> well ... sure
<yofel> that sounded incredibly... unenthusiastic
<shadeslayer> heh :p
<yofel> not that I don't understand you ^^
<shadeslayer> you know how much paperwork one has to file to get SRU's
<shadeslayer> and so much work to do
<shadeslayer> even after that things get stuck in the queue or in -proposed
<shadeslayer> so unless someone actually follows through with everything, there's little point in doing so much work
<who_me> so I'm stuck I guess. It's a long shot but I'm going to ask very very nicely for a patch against 0.9.0.1. If that happens, maybe it gets integrated...
<shadeslayer> won't the Kubuntu Backports PPA have an updated package for this?
<shadeslayer> or we could throw an updated package into -backports
<shadeslayer> ( assuming it builds )
<yofel>      0.9.0.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1 0
<yofel>          50 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<yofel> the updates PPA has .3
<yofel> backports has .7
<yofel> [12:00:37] <who_me> problem is that with the particular setup I simply can't get online, so no updates
<yofel> so that won't help much...
<lordievader> Download the package from another machine and carry it over using a usb-stick?
<shadeslayer>  ^
<shadeslayer> tether your phone?
<who_me> would a newer package for precise (for example the on in backports) be a drop-in replacement ? Would installing it cause trouble when attempting to upgrade to KDE 4.10 ?
<who_me> one*
<yofel> no
<yofel> erm, a) yes, b) no
<yofel> who_me: at least .3 should be a drop-in replacement
<who_me> ok, will try to do that.
<BluesKaj> Happy Easter all
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Happy Easter btw
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did the plasma-mediacenter -> kubuntu.active seed change got merged?
<murthy_> BluesKaj: happy Easter
<BluesKaj> thanks murthy 
<murthy_> Riddell: what happened to nootka? 
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<xnox> ScottK: ok, will require some further hacks then. As I'm patching it up at the moment locallly to give me some sensible packages. I'm hitting the caveat that our Qt5 is build with no deprecated api, where is pyqt expects qt4 api to still be present and the -no-deprecated option does actually fully build without deprecated functionality.
<xnox> There doesn't seem to be any public pyqt repository so I will be mailing their mailing list.
<shadeslayer> Mirv: you were indeed correct
<shadeslayer> I was missing qt4-dev-tools for some reason 0.o
<shadeslayer> sorry for that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Splendid
 * shadeslayer hands some chocolate eggs to Quintasan
 * yofel has real colored eggs to share
<shadeslayer> I only have virtual eggs :(
<Quintasan> Why, thanks shadeslayer
<xnox> Do we have phonon build against qt5 yet? https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/repository
<shadeslayer> xnox: it should build
<shadeslayer> same goes for the backends
 * yofel pokes release team wrt. 4.10.2
<soee> can someone confirm:
<soee> put panel on left screen side, make it autohide, open some app (will make panel hide) and trigger notification - notification will shows up at the position where normally panel side is visible 
<ScottK> xnox: I suspect that "no deprecated" will have to go at some point.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Do you want to help maintain rekonq in Debian mayber?
<yofel> soee: confirmed
<ScottK> did anyone update kscreen to RC 1?
<xnox> ScottK: what do you mean? I don't know how previous Qt versions were build but qt5 is build with no deprecated functionality enabled =( thus on the pyqt side there is not much choice i have.
<ScottK> xnox: What I mean is that I think Qt5 will have to be built without no deprecated eventually.
<ScottK> Not every single potential user of Qt5 willl be fully ported.
<xnox> ScottK: wouldn't that introduce Qt4 api & abi for ever into the qt5 packages?
<ScottK> xnox: Probably, but I don't see a way around it.
<ScottK> I mean it's a different ABI than no deprecated, but it's not the same as Qt4.
<ScottK> API too.
<xnox> It will just come back to bite us around 5.2 or 6.x time whenever deprecated stuff will be removed. They kept it in due to commercial licenses.
<xnox> But we will continue to have 4.x in the archive.
<xnox> Even with deprecated enabled it will not be a drop-in replacement for e.g. all of pyqt apps.
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I guess it'd be good to know if KDE is going to depend on any of the deprecated stuff.
<yofel> ScottK: doesn't seem like anyone did. We're missing a few commits in kscreen, so I'm not sure whether that really needs to be in beta
<ScottK> yofel: If you'll update it, I'll let it in if needed.
<ScottK> I think it'd be good to match the actual RC even if we're already close.
<yofel> k
<ScottK> xnox: Did you sponsor jtaylor's PyQt fix?
<xnox> ScottK: yes.
<ScottK> xnox: Thanks.
<xnox> np.
 * ScottK marks that off TODO.
<ScottK> After all, an action passed is an action complete.
<ScottK> s/complete/completed/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "After all, an action passed is an action completed."
<yofel> ScottK: uploaded lib/kscreen
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep that got in
<Riddell> murthy_: nootka needs a patch for arm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nootka/0.8.60~beta-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see my ping about bug 1069072?
<ubottu> bug 1069072 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "DistUpgradeViewKDE.py launches browser as root" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069072
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, I must have written that years ago and nobody noticed
<Riddell> I wonder if I want to faff around with dropping permissons or just put up a url like the gtk one does
<ScottK> Riddell: Actually, you could just call ubuntu-bug with the right permissions and that would probably be even easier.
<Riddell> "with the right permissions" is the tricky bit
<Riddell> ubiquity does all sorts of machinations to get it to use the right permissions
<ScottK> This is an upgrade though.
<ScottK> You can get the correct username from the environment.
<ScottK> SUDO_USER="$USERNAME"
<Riddell> that's only half the faff, need to work out if it's effective user or real user and then it might need some other environment variables
<Riddell> it might be easy I'll give it a shot
 * xnox recalls switching to pkexec and adding hacks to keep username correct instead of using sudo....
<Riddell> mm
<ScottK> pkexec --user $(SUDO_USE) ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME  should at least get the CLI version of apport running as the correct user.
<ScottK> s/USE/USER/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "pkexec --user $(SUDO_USER) ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME  should at least get the CLI version of apport running as the correct user."
<Riddell> could a nice user helping person handle this?  I'm away tomorrow too
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/711950/
<Riddell> Darkwing, Mamarok?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-30
<yofel> weird
<valorie> Riddell: I just checked all the links from kubuntu.org
<valorie> and they are all correct
<valorie> not sure where this fellow found a download link
<ahoneybun> Hello people?
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> valorie: hello! I saw your name on the mail
<ahoneybun> digest
<valorie> ah
<valorie> don't worry, I won't buttonhole you for your vote
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> I wish you luck 
<ahoneybun> yea I know lol
<valorie> it's nice to have a title, but I'm here anyway
<valorie> like a burr; they can't get rid of me
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> I'm honored by all the work you have done!
<valorie> oh gosh
<valorie> just doing my part
<valorie> and this is a great team
<valorie> very friendly
<ahoneybun> Yes it is but this room always seems dead when I get in here
<ahoneybun> like I scared them lol
<ahoneybun> I wish I could go to a Linux Fest
<valorie> where do you live?
<ahoneybun> Florida
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> this is a slack time in the channel indeed
<valorie> the europeans and indians aren't here
<valorie> also: Easter
<ahoneybun> yea I think because of the time zone
<valorie> there is the SE Linux fest
<valorie> I hear it's great
<ahoneybun> where is it at?
<valorie> http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/
<ahoneybun> NC
<valorie> June 7-9, 2013 in Charlotte, NC at the Blake Hotel
<valorie> so a drive
<valorie> but worth it, I hear
<valorie> some time when I start giving talks I'm gonna go
<ahoneybun> Yea I would not drive lol
<ahoneybun> I can't not that far anyway
<ahoneybun> never even been to Orlando
<ahoneybun> I want to find a spot in the Kubuntu team or small community
<ahoneybun> something that I can give back
<valorie> I've only been to orlando, for UDS
<valorie> and visited with my friend at the river
<valorie> which was paradise
<valorie> look around in your town
<ahoneybun> Yea I wanted to go to that one but I was with family in Plant City which was close
<valorie> look at meetup.com and see if there is something interesting locally
<ahoneybun> I know Linux Cafe has stuff going
<valorie> like a hackathon, or anything
<valorie> I get the not driving forever
<valorie> but LFNW is a 3 hour drive for me
<valorie> and it's totally worth it
<ahoneybun> Planet Linux Cafe I mean
<ahoneybun> Yea it would be more then 16 hours 
<ahoneybun> for SELF
<ahoneybun> I have the Documents for the 12.04 release I believe 
<ahoneybun> I got the kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> oh no for the 13.04 release
<ahoneybun> I just need to find something that I can do or something I can learn
<ahoneybun> right now I'm just seeding the 12.04.2 release and the first beta for 13.04
<valorie> oh, my god
<valorie> there is not end of things to learn
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> I know, just I need a starting point
<valorie> you'll find it
<valorie> milling around for awhile is fine
<valorie> I did
<valorie> most do
<ahoneybun> Maybe just post something on meetup about Kubuntu, Linux and point out somethings to do
<ahoneybun> I have done some bug reporting for Nuvola Player
<valorie> well, reporting bugs and testing is a good place to start
<valorie> fixing bugs if you can do it
<valorie> checking out the docs and fixing those
<valorie> checking out the wikis and websites and fixing what is out of date or wrong
<valorie> submitting artwork
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> there is literally no end of ways to contribute
<ahoneybun> I know just finding a starting point someone to guide
<valorie> try a few things
<valorie> you'll find your path
<valorie> and guides will appear
<valorie> making a beginning is magic
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> I have tried the Docs team, maybe that
<ahoneybun> that has been no meetings for the Florida LoCo team
<ahoneybun> Sorry I'm just going on and on
<valorie> that's ok
<ahoneybun> just trying to get somewhere
<ahoneybun> just so you know I did vote for you
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I didn't know voting had opened?
<valorie> I should pay better attention
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> well I emailed the digest oops
<ahoneybun> well I'm going to get off for the morning lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> no one uploaded 4.10.2?
<shadeslayer> I'll do it then
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> QtCreator depends on Qt5 stuff even though I don't want Qt5 stuff :(
<shadeslayer> Mirv: would it make sense to make a qtcreator-qt4 package of sorts with Qt4 deps only?
<shadeslayer> because preferably I'd like to not have Qt5 on my system
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> shadeslayer: why would you not want to have qt5 on your system o.O?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's btw. pretty much impossible unless you double-build it
<shadeslayer> well, I just want to make sure everything is build against Qt4 and using QtCreator doesn't introduce Qt5 things in my code 
<yofel> ah. If setting the default to qt4 doesn't do that though that's a bug IMO
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> I mean, that's what qtchooser was invented for
<shadeslayer> I don't think my code has built against Qt5, but I just want to be sure
<yofel> check with ldd to be sure?
<shadeslayer> yeah I probably will, but not right now
<shadeslayer> ==== Skipping kde4libs, bzr branch has unexpected content, moving to manual/
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> someone probably uploaded to raring without committing
<shadeslayer> 4:4.10.1-0ubuntu1b1
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> pitti is to blame :p
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> IOError: ('http protocol error', 0, 'got a bad status line', None)
<yofel> @_@
<yofel> how does that happen - unless launchpad is broken again
<yofel> add some exception handling and add the failing package to the manual list when that happens
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/712310/
 * yofel gone for a while
<yofel> I'll help later with the updates, in the meanwhile I wish you good luck with launchpad :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'm going for a haircut myself, will have a look what happened once I get back
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1162216] touchscreen does not tap - sometimes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1162216 (by foggydude)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: are you there?
<shadeslayer> I have a sudden urge to buy a fedora
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: evening
<shadeslayer> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: haircut done?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> hm, interesting, flipkart actually has a fedora
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why buy?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: download, burn and donate?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: was talking about this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> now it has become so common i actually forgot that
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: shaved ah?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think Launchpad was having a moment of insanity
<shadeslayer> yofel: script is working now
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: bug something that will be cool for this summer
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I have a doubt,
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: shoot
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you must be aware of the arm... real!=double thing, should i use an architecture ifdef or it doesn't matter for other architectures?
<shadeslayer> you need to use qreal
<shadeslayer> and then it ifdef's accordingly
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i know
<shadeslayer> though you need to use it carefully
<shadeslayer> for eg. you might be storing values in a db and that db might get copied between various architechtures
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so if i use qreal for double for amd64 for example is that ok?
<shadeslayer> sigh, I can't spell architectures :/
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: just use qreal
<shadeslayer> did you read up on what qreal is
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so no need of ifdefs>
<shadeslayer> like I said, have you read what QReal is
<shadeslayer> qreal : Typedef for double on all platforms except for those using CPUs with ARM architectures. On ARM-based platforms, qreal is a typedef for float for performance reasons.
<shadeslayer> so it'll equate to double on !arm
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: haven't read the qt datatypes in detail 
<shadeslayer> and on arm it'll be float
<shadeslayer> you don't have to do anything
<phoenix_firebrd> oh
<shadeslayer> no ifdef's needed in your code
<shadeslayer> just use qreal wherever you use double
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> should i need to file an upstream bug report? or not readed?
<phoenix_firebrd> *needed
<shadeslayer> can you tell me exactly what you're trying to fix
<phoenix_firebrd> i am sleepy
<phoenix_firebrd> I am packaging nootka and there is an upstream bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/712454/
 * shadeslayer adds more error handling
<ScottK> valorie: Voting isn't for a while.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We're in freeze for Beta 2, so now probably isn't the best time for landing it in the archive.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: wasn't going to land it there anyway
<shadeslayer> it's still embargoed
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> so would be going into Ninjas like always
<ScottK> You won't be able to when it's released next week either though.  I'll have to be after the beta on Thursday.
<shadeslayer> fine with me
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you get my ping about rekonq?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I do not have an answer for you yet
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> it
<shadeslayer> *it seems to be pretty outdated :S
<murthy_> Riddell: I have updated my nootka branch with a patch fix arm ftbfs https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/+junk/nootka
<murthy_> Riddell: Haven't tested it yet
<murthy_> good night everyone
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you use your iMX for anything?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that last error is interesting. But I don't quite get how it would even get there, as it clearly *did* branch bovo
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you mess with the basedir value in any way? As with my code here, that error cannot happen at that point
<yofel> only way would be for os.mkdir() to silently fail
<yofel> bbl
<yofel> hm
<yofel> shadeslayer: were be me packages? ^^
<ScottK> yofel: Careful.  You'll interrupt is beauty sleep.
<ScottK> s/is/his/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "yofel: Careful.  You'll interrupt his beauty sleep."
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> anyone an idea how to debug those skype issues in raring? It breaks when you use a proprietary graphics driver (at least libGl from it) and qtwebkit 2.3. Stop using one of those and it works
<valorie> I figured so, but thanks, ScottK
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-31
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I don't have one
<shadeslayer> yofel: no where, script keeps failing, didn't spend time debugging it, will have a look tomorrow
<shadeslayer> unless someone wants to do it today
<apachelogger> We were unable to import the file because of errors in its format:
<apachelogger> Line 2: Extra content found after string: (;)
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> that issue is silly
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/31/plasma-desktopjL2322.png
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/revision/1205
<apachelogger> Riddell: that makes absolutely zero sense to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you on top of bug 1135995
<ubottu> bug 1135995 in poppler (Ubuntu) "Update poppler to 0.22.1" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1135995
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/lk6tPTxt
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/KMqggh6Z
<lordievader> Good morning
<yofel> shadeslayer: where are you wrt. 4.10.2? I wouldn't mind taking a look later
<Riddell> apachelogger: plasma-mediacenter I discussed with upstream and it isn't a full shell (yet) it's a touch friendly media player
<Riddell> apachelogger: what makes no sense to you?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll just assume that you don't have time and do the upload myself
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1162467] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1162467 (by myyyxa)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> yofel: cool
<yofel> kubotu: newversion tomahawk 0.6.1
<raeg> Hi, I would like to have a plugin for konqueror which would allow me to hide files with a certain extension - just like a filter only that I specify which files NOT to show. Does something like this already exist?
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1162601
<raeg12345> Hi, can anyone help me?
<raeg12345> Hi, I would like to have a plugin for konqueror which would allow me to hide files with a certain extension - just like a filter only that I specify which files NOT to show. Does something like this already exist?
<raeg12345> Please...?
<raeg12345> I am talking about this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3212
<ubottu> KDE bug 3212 in general "Option to hide backup files as well as dotfiles?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<raeg12345> In comment 11 there is a patch for that, but I don't know how to install the patch: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3212#c11
<ubottu> KDE bug 3212 in general "Option to hide backup files as well as dotfiles?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-24
<manchicken> Okay, under 14.04 I now have kubuntu-debug-installer building again.
<manchicken> The qt5 changes messed up my local build environment slightly, but I think I'm good now.
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> ahoneybun: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/24/plasma-desktopwY2050.png
<valorie> button isn't sliding down below the text in the header
<valorie> and on pages like this, setting off Kubuntu with quotes is strange: 
<valorie> Local Teams
<valorie> If you want to meet other ”’Kubuntu”’ users in your area, look for a Local Ubuntu Community team (LoCo team for short) to join.
<valorie> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/contribute-to-kubuntu/
<valorie> I have a feeling that is from the wiki page markup or something
<valorie> do we still ship wubi?
<valorie> someone was just in #kubuntu fighting with it
<valorie> !manifest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manifest
<jussi> don't think so. at least it shouldnt be in 14.04
<valorie> bummer, ubottu
<valorie> cool
<lordievader> valorie: He said he specifically chose Precise because it still had wubi.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> weird
<lordievader> 24-07:59 < markwelds> the reason i am using 12.04 is because wubi only has 12.04
<valorie> ok, but you said saucy
<valorie> whatever, as long as it's gone
<lordievader> Yes, Ubuntu Saucy.
<lordievader> ;)
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/trusty-desktop-amd64.manifest has no wubi
<valorie> :-)
<lordievader> \o/
<valorie> got it
<lordievader> Good riddance.
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I only tried it once, very long ago, and it was already a steaming pile then
<lordievader> I actually used it once, a cyclic boot chain stopped that quickly enough.
<valorie> really, that fellow needs guis, doncha think?
<valorie> not much of a thinker
<lordievader> Yeah, I was just poking fun.
<valorie> but we all start somewhere
<lordievader> Very true.
<lordievader> Let move this to #kubuntu-offtopic, btw.
<valorie> oops
<valorie> thought I was there
<valorie> geez, sorry
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 296228 python hates its parents :'<
<ubottu> bug 296228 in Duo "duo gets stuck : "+4" cannot be played twice" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296228
<agateau> apachelogger: how does this concern me?
<apachelogger> agateau: it doesn't just wanted to point that out :P
<agateau> apachelogger: ah ok :)
<apachelogger> also that is the wrong bug
<apachelogger> ah bug 1296228 is the one agateau ^^
<ubottu> bug 1296228 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual install second partition BOOM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296228
<agateau> that sounds more like my stuff
<apachelogger> d_ed: what would cause the google talk account creation stuff in ktp to be greyed out?
<apachelogger> s/would/could
<agateau> apachelogger: building qtwebkit atm, I don't dare opening firefox to read the bug report for now :)
<apachelogger> agateau: probably a smart thing, I'd also close the IRC client tho :P
<apachelogger> webkit is the best thing to build in a constraint build envrionment (say PPA builders ...)
<apachelogger> e.g. IIRC neon5's qtwebkit is actually built without debug symbols because they cause OOM abortion like 99% of the time 
<agateau> yes, I might do this at some point
<agateau> thought I noticed linking with gold helps
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "After clicking Apply to activate the newly selected driver, the process does not finish. I waited about five minutes then killed it. After opening Driver Management again, the new driver was selected."
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about driver manager, applying a driver change
<d_ed> apachelogger: lack of telepathy-gabble
 * apachelogger checks deps
<apachelogger> ohohoh, wait, haven't I seen that issue too
 * apachelogger checks logs
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> d_ed: what if gabble definitely was installed ^^
<apachelogger> FWIW we might be talking about the actual configuration window rather than the button ... the test comment is not exactly clear on that
<d_ed> killall mission-control-5 then open it again.
<d_ed> after that I have no idea
<apachelogger> mh, ok
<apachelogger> d_ed: thx :)
<apachelogger> somehow the discover test case is weirdly sorted
 * apachelogger wonders why
<apachelogger> Riddell: about the nepomuk disabled test case on google docs... shouldn't nepomuk be removed (will be removed)?
<apachelogger> interestingly that test case also has weird order of question/comments
<apachelogger>  Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a 1GB USB stick. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a larger USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<apachelogger> exciting
<apachelogger> we now have openjdk on the ISO it seems
<apachelogger> because of ... wait for it... libreoffice
<jussi> oh I eagerly await the day when we can have Calligra
<apachelogger> ah, nevermind,
<apachelogger> we not only have jdk
<apachelogger> we also have libgnome *2*
<apachelogger> because of openjdk
<jussi> hah!
<apachelogger> Timeout error
<apachelogger> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. 
<apachelogger> fun fact: the lo changelog on launchpad indicates no changes regarding java
<shadeslayer> yofel: true, however, I've commented out the code that figures out where qdbus resides, so that will lead to startup issues
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do I find out why a package is on the ISO?
<tsimpson> packages are listed in the .manifest
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> mornings are definitely not my thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I look at the germs
<apachelogger> mondays! mondays!
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: sure, but why?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: I mean, that lists packages on the ISO, but sometimes I need to know why :)
<tsimpson> oh why, sorry :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because of the germs
<shadeslayer> okie dokie
<apachelogger> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.trusty/desktop http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.trusty/desktop-common
<shadeslayer> we need to seed qtchooser explicitly
<shadeslayer> or make kde-workspace depend on it
<shadeslayer> ah well, qdbus already pulls it in
 * apachelogger looks at his whiteboard and sighs in despair
<shadeslayer> what's wrong? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all utils do/should as the /usr/bin/foo thing is nothing but a link/caller for qtchooser
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> and qtchooser then calls the appropriate architecture binary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: was looking at 1295835
<shadeslayer> bug 1295835
<ubottu> bug 1295835 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "qtchooser should have a fallback mechanism" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295835
<shadeslayer> trying to figure out why installing qt5-default fixes the issue
<apachelogger> iff some qt5 bit is installed the qtchooser config for qt5 likely will get installed and chosen over the qt4 one
<shadeslayer> yes, but that doesn't matter if I explicitly set QT_SELECT=4 correct?
<shadeslayer> or does that get overriden too :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nope, select should override anything
<apachelogger> UNLESS qdbus-qt4 is not installed
<apachelogger> so perhaps that needs to be explicitly seeded
<shadeslayer> already seeded
<apachelogger> then that should not happen
<shadeslayer> it's puzzling yes
<apachelogger> have the reporter strace it?
<apachelogger> uninstall qdbus-qt5, set qt_select, strace qdbus
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> this is interesting
<shadeslayer> open driver manager kcm -> Select nvidia-331 -> hit apply -> install goes to 50% and then kcm reloads
<shadeslayer> and keeps reloading
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, driver manager is le broken
<shadeslayer> needs fixing ASAP
<apachelogger> fancy
 * apachelogger adds to todo -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: nepomuk can't be removed because it needs to migrate, you might also want to turn it back on to e.g. get PMC to work
 * apachelogger squints
<apachelogger> I think that just gave me a stroke
<Riddell> kubotu: nowversion akonadi 1.11.90
<apachelogger> Riddell: patch PMC to offer starting the KCM?
<apachelogger> it's multiple degrees of ugly to have both nepomuk and baloo in systemsettings
<yofel> well, we removed the kcm from kde-runtime, do you want it back?
<yofel> has the uglyness of having desktop search twice in ss
<yofel> I tried to remove the nepmouk dep wherever else I could. nepomuk-widgets shouldn't be used by anything anymore, but nepomuk-core isn't so easy
<apachelogger> it's what I said should not happen, according to Riddell's test case that is however what happens when upgrading
<yofel> removing n-c from kactivites is rather scary
<yofel> apachelogger: having two kcm's? Impossible if we don't ship the other one...
<Riddell> apachelogger: yofel has some some nepomuk removal work since I wrote that test case
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: please adjust test case then :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: know of anything else that's broken?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: everything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where?
<apachelogger> driver-manager?
<shadeslayer> no, known any other breakages apart from that
 * mzanetti would know a bunch :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: everywhere, take a look at the bug tracker :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> shadeslayer: stuff that you broke specifically or other things? :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: python3.4!!!@$!$!!
<apachelogger> see mailing list
<apachelogger> I thought you and yofel where on to that?
<yofel> not... particulary. When I see apport I usually run away
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<apachelogger> bug 1253071
<ubottu> bug 1253071 in minidlna (Ubuntu) "FTBFS against libav9" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253071
<apachelogger> xnox: ^ the removal of gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg breaks kubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> a lot
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * shadeslayer starts looking at apport
<jussi> we still use apport? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah, for non KDE apps
<jussi> oh
<shadeslayer> wtf it's 1?
<shadeslayer> where did all the time go :O
<Riddell> ** beta freeze happening today, get your uploads in quick!
<Riddell> manchicken: is qapt and muon in the archive at good versions?
<manchicken> Riddell: I believe qapt is, but Harald put those in.
<manchicken> I'm still packaging-stupid.
<Riddell> manchicken: launchpad knows all :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt
<Riddell> manchicken: upload happened on 18th, that all good?
<sgclark> Riddell: anything I can do? or quiet due to freeze?
<manchicken> Let me look at the code
<Riddell> sgclark: akonadi pacakaging will make tsdgeos happy
<manchicken> I know (intimately) what the last change was.
<sgclark> Riddell: on it
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion akonadi 1.11.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1296707
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get calligra?
<Riddell> sgclark: now you've got a bug for it too :) ↑
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah, this is golden.
<Riddell> sgclark: yep thanks, e-mailed about some tidying I had to do
 * shadeslayer waves fist
<shadeslayer> can't get apport to crash in pd
<shadeslayer> *pdb
<sgclark> Riddell: akonadi ready
<Riddell> sgclark: ubuntu one? any changes needed?
<Riddell> not in ubuntu one, in bzr?
<sgclark> bzr and no  changes
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded, thanks!
<Riddell> tsdgeos: any idea where akonadi releases get announced? they just seem to quietly appear
<Riddell> sgclark: two more needing done today, new homerun release and fiddling with phonon .pri files
<sgclark> Riddell: on it. what do you mean fiddling?
<Riddell> sgclark: the .pri files in phonon are installed incorrectly in .install files "debian/tmp-phonon-qt5/usr/lib/*/qt5/mkspecs/modules/qt_phonon4qt5.pri usr/lib/*/qt5/mkspecs/modules/"
<Riddell> which literally puts it into usr/lib/*/qt5/mkspecs/modules/
<Riddell> needs custom install commands added to debian/rules
<Riddell> sgclark: which are you starting on?
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> homerun
<Riddell> should be easy I think
<sgclark> Riddell: should this be fixed while I am packaging? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/homerun/+bug/1275243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1275243 in homerun (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-homerun-kicker package should depend on plasma-widget-homerun" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, something should be fixed
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe it needs a common package for the shared files
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: ask Sho_ in #kde-devel to find the best way
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: given freeze is imminent someone should start on gstreamer 1.0 support now, any volunteers or shall I do it?
<shadeslayer> go for it, I'm doing other stuff right now
<apachelogger> I am not going to do it, or I will have to shoot myself
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> just a overall crappy situation overall
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might be worth investigating if there are other packages that use QtWebkit and gst
<shadeslayer> because if they use QtWebkit + gst 0.10 things are going to crash
<sgclark> Riddell: They said they do not know ubuntu packaging but your solution for common package would be possible. Your call
<shadeslayer> sgclark: go for the common packaging approach
<shadeslayer> *common package
<sgclark> ok how do I determine what files are shared?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: no clue, ask dan
<shadeslayer> sgclark: check what files are used by both apps ?
<shadeslayer> homerunviewer is probably one
<shadeslayer> ohohoho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2014-March/033929.html
<apachelogger> is it batman
<apachelogger> oh, it's not :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's not the same thign is it?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> we have code that did not change and is now going down in flames
<shadeslayer> that guy posted right after I did
<shadeslayer> yeah :/
<apachelogger> oh, true, same backtrace
<apachelogger> might still have a different cause, as apparently that backtrace is iconic of stuff that is being destructed after being destructed or something ^^
<Quintasan> \o
<Peace-> hey guys someone has 13.10 ?
<Peace-> because i can't get tthe video preview on that too 
<Peace-> i mean on the info panel of dolphin 
<Peace-> i click play but on mp4 it doesn't work 
<Peace-> mah
<jussi> link me to a demo file and Ill test
<Peace-> jussi: youtube-dl -t https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OQuDUoTHEo #it should be very fast to download , and it should be MP4
<Peace-> i am thinkin that it's a bug of kde 4.12
<Peace-> i have installed kubuntu-restricted-extra and ubuntu-restricted-extra phonon-backend-vlc too 
<jussi> where the heck does the file disappear to ?
<Peace-> jussi: ??
<jussi> oh, weirdly named
<jussi> anyway, works here
<Peace-> ah
<jussi> Platform Version 4.12.3
<Peace-> jussi: damn why in my machine it doesn't work 
<Peace-> sigh
<Peace-> i have both virtuabl box with 13.10 and new 14.04
<Peace-> jussi: did you install something of special ?=
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you figure out the k-d-m issue yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: haven't had a look
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but assuming my todo doesn't grow a 100% after mail reading tomorrow I probably can look into it and/or continue the refactor to get that out of the way
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: needs fixing today :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why
<shadeslayer> oh 
<apachelogger> are we freezing already
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> today IIRC
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> I doubt I'll get it tracked down in 50 minutes
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<apachelogger> lemme try to reproduce it for starters
<shadeslayer> just try to install a driver :P
<shadeslayer> the entire day just slipped by :/
<apachelogger> I killed 4 todo items :P
<apachelogger> by outsourcing, muhahaha
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's better if mondays go by fasterly
<shadeslayer> all I did today was the plasma meeting, read why displays servers matter and fix some Neon 5 ISO bugs
<apachelogger> display servers matter? what?
<shadeslayer> http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2014/03/why-display-server-doesnt-matter.html
<apachelogger> does windows have a display server as well?
<shadeslayer> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/03/why-the-display-server-does-matter/
<shadeslayer> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2014/03/more-on-why-display-server-does-matter.html
<apachelogger> teaparty nonesense
<apachelogger> what's the point of blogging about this at all
<shadeslayer> idk
<apachelogger> and so much text
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> bikeshed much
 * apachelogger watches a progressbar while the internet is being slow because ISO sync has just triggered -.-
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pkdusquh4
<shadeslayer> expressions get evaluated outside chroot
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p1pgvtz91
<shadeslayer> code inside neon-image
<shadeslayer> line 6 gets evaluated when the config is written
<shadeslayer> odd
<apachelogger> not necessarily
<apachelogger> depends on how the thing is used TBH
<apachelogger> looking at the output I reckon you need some fancy escaping
<apachelogger> but even so, it really very much all depends on how this is used in the image
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I see the broken driver thing
<apachelogger> interestingly the dbus thingum doesn't sned anything when queried again
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> workaround
<apachelogger> it also doesn't on refresh
<apachelogger> makes this loads more debuggable ^^
<apachelogger> ah I know why
<apachelogger> that's deliberate breakage
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: will need fixing tomorrow
<apachelogger> can't do that today, the problem is that with the current structure you have no state control
<apachelogger> i.e. loading is dependent on qapt being inited
<apachelogger> but initedness is not tracked etc.
<shadeslayer> half the stuff you said went over my head
<apachelogger> so I suppose a hotfix, if you want to do one, is bool m_backendinitd; and check that in load() and xapianUpdateFinished() 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: look at function xapianUpdateFinished
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just call xapianUpdateFinished in load()
<apachelogger> I think I already partially restructured, just forgot to rewire load()
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fun http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/24/plasma-desktopKA2152.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the branch to use for gstreamer 1.0 phonon support?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 1.0-for-merge
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-gstreamer/repository/show?rev=1.0-porting-for-merge
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: after install?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, before
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: add a bool m_backendinit'd
<apachelogger> no wait, that will also not work
<apachelogger> it's the old mutual exlusion problem :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just let it be :P
<shadeslayer> let it be broken today?
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's not broken
<apachelogger> it just has display state problems :P
<shadeslayer> 'looks' pretty broken xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what you can do is bool m_initialloaddone
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> also crap :P
<apachelogger> or maybe
<apachelogger> ah I dunno
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bool m_loading
<shadeslayer> fix it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ISO release is later
<shadeslayer> we can upload bug fixes I suppose
<apachelogger> set to true in xapianupdatefinished iff the qdbus wiring happens
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ we'll need exception for this
<apachelogger> set to false in gotDevices
<apachelogger> that still has the timing issue
<apachelogger> but if you want a hotfix today then you'll have to live with that :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kubuntu-driver-manager is busted
<shadeslayer> can't install drivers
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems like a problem, is someone fixing it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no like "Phonon::GStreamer::Backend: Failed to initialize GStreamer"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: make sure you have 1) QtWebkit built with gst1.0
<shadeslayer> 2) various gstreamer 1.0 packages
<shadeslayer> else it's not going to work
<Riddell> hmm, dragon says it's worked after installing gstreamer1.0-plugins-good but it's not actually playing anything
<ahoneybun> having problems playing videos Riddell ?
<sgclark> Riddell: homerun ready in my ubuntu one. I tested both and they appear to function as expected now.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: again, needs Qtwebkit built with gstreamer 1.0
<shadeslayer> I mean, it will NOT work without that
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm trying phonon-gstreamer1.0, I'm having problems playing anything
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dragon needs qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> dragon needs kdeui which needs something which loads qtwebkit
<ahoneybun> I could never get anything to play in dragon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pmap `pidof dragon'
<ahoneybun> even installed the restricted packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pmap `pidof dragon`
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pastebin that plz
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pmap
<ahoneybun> is there still that debate about the two different gstreamer packages but really the same
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there's still gstreamer0.10 and gstreamer1.0
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: oh yeah, on-demand plugin install of qapt is only compatible with gst0.10 that might matter
<Riddell> playing music might matter too :(
<apachelogger> I mean saying you probably need more plugin packages
 * Riddell installs more
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh yay you're right
 * apachelogger wonders how one wants to write 'am' and ends up with 'mean'
<Peace-> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you installed plugins-base
<Quintasan> apachelogger: drunk autocorrecT?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio is usually the one missing which causes all sorts of sound issues
<Riddell> yeah I think it was gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio which made it work
<shadeslayer> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed .pri but have this unrelated lintian error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147028/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good to know it's working
<Riddell> sgclark: does it mention phonon-dbg in debian/control ?
<Riddell> sgclark: and does phonon-dbg exist?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes and phonon-dbg suggests libphonon4qt5
<Riddell> sgclark: oh it's libphonon4qt5 which doesn't exist
<sgclark> Riddell: oh it sshould be libphonon4qt5-4
<shadeslayer> sounds about right
<Riddell> sgclark: also libphonon4qt5-4-dev.install is unused
<sgclark> Riddell: it is? there is stuff in there
<Riddell> sgclark: but there's no such package, the file is unused
<Riddell> libphonon4qt5-dev.install is used
<sgclark> oh right
 * shadeslayer  looks at yofel's firefox bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay that should be fixed upstream IMHI
<shadeslayer> *IMHO
<shadeslayer> I have no clue if that'll break regular themes or not
<sgclark> Riddell: did you see that homerun is in my ubuntu one?
<shadeslayer> I thought I uploaded homerun, huh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: make sure the md5sum is correct for homerun btw
<shadeslayer> Eike switched out tars shortly after release
<shadeslayer> like a couple of minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you uploaded 1.2.1, that's old news, you're 0.0.1 behind the times
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, I'm talking about 1.2.2
<shadeslayer> since sgclark mentioned it
<Riddell> no sign of it in launchpad
<shadeslayer> no, sgclark mentioned she had 1.2.2 on ubuntu one
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/homerun/+bug/1275243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1275243 in homerun (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-homerun-kicker package should depend on plasma-widget-homerun" [Undecided,New]
<sgclark> correct I did, because it is ready :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: can you show me what you did?
<shadeslayer> link to dsc
<Riddell> sgclark: some fixes needed http://paste.kde.org/pandwhmev
<Riddell> shadeslayer: starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/homerun_1.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<sgclark> Riddell: ok will fix those, phonon is ubuntu one
<sgclark> Riddell: # 3 is empty?
<Riddell> sgclark: just a blank line, ignore
<Riddell> sgclark: phonon all good but you didn't add a new changelog entry, dch -i is your friend, fixing and uploading
<sgclark> Riddell: ummm but I did. I thought I was suppose to dch -a since it was not a new release
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a new upload to the ubuntu archive, each upload to the archive needs a new changelog
<Riddell> sgclark: uploads to PPAs may not need a new changelog (depending on preferred development style)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah phonon-gstreamer1.0 doesn't compile with qt5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FWIW we should get PAM integration working sometime this week
<Riddell> shadeslayer: with kwallet?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you think I can sneak it in this week then
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> or do I have to wait till next week
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will that get rid of the broken gpg integration?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> IDK
<shadeslayer> that's pretty broken :p
<Riddell> hmm
<shadeslayer> but for 99% of the users it won't matter
<shadeslayer> because they don't use gpg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm but gpg is prompted by default for new users currently
<Riddell> shadeslayer: anyway, it depends when it's ready to go in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Alex says disable it since it does not have PAM integration
<shadeslayer> and probably won't till Plasma Next
<shadeslayer> I agree with him since it's utterly broken
<shadeslayer> plus he mentions that the hash is as secure as gpg
<Riddell> where can it be disabled?
<shadeslayer> yeah was just looking at that
<Riddell> probably some build-dep we added to kdelibs or kde-runtime or the like
<shadeslayer> Riddell: compile option
<Riddell> shadeslayer: able to remove it?
<shadeslayer> wat wat wat , kwallet is at 4.12.2
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> manager probably
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah doing
<sgclark> Riddell: homerun ready
<ScottK> yofel: What needs to be added to our packageset?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've emailed valentin since I can't find an option to disable it 
<shadeslayer> I'm done for the day, cya tomorrow
<yofel> ScottK: my uploads that were rejected with insufficient permission were: artikulate, baloo, baloo-widgets, kfilemetadata, kqtquickcharts, kwalletmanager, libkomparediff2
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> not sure why baloo was rejected, that should be on the image, right?
<ScottK> Packageset updates aren't automatic.
<yofel> ah right
<ScottK> I'll try and fix it later today.
<yofel> ScottK: oh, and I just remembered something: zeroconf-ioslave (former kdnssd) wasn't uploaded I think
<yofel> Riddell: could you look at that ^
<Riddell> hmm, will do
<yofel> uhm, changelog might need fixing, shadeslayer sed-ed that I think....
<Riddell> anyone able to test gstreamer1.0 ?
<yofel> if you mention something that uses it...?
<Riddell> yofel: trusty, add  ppa:jr  install   phonon-backend-gstreamer1.0
<Riddell> yofel: play music in amarok and videos in dragon
<Riddell> yay qtwebkit works with gstreamer1.0
<Riddell> !testers |phonon  gstreamer 1.0 ↑
<ubottu> phonon  gstreamer 1.0 ↑: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<yofel> dragon worked fine for both video and audio
<yofel> amarok just plain crashed
<yofel> let me get a proper trace
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> #6  0x00007f854ba9c91c in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<yofel> that's not supposed to happen...
<Riddell> um
<Riddell> you might want to log out & in
<yofel> I rebooted...
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> do you still have phonon gstreamer 0.10 installed?
<yofel> nope, that got removed by the 1.0 backend
<yofel> un  phonon-backend-gstreamer                        <none>                       <none>                       (no description available)
<yofel> Riddell: qtwebkit maybe?
<Riddell> aah, that's why shadeslayer was so insistant on it
<Riddell> yofel: starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libqtwebkit4_2.3.2-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<yofel> Riddell: much better :)
<yofel> Riddell: seems to work fine
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> but no automatic install of codecs
<Riddell> but then libav will install if you tick the box at ubiquity
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> yofel: makes sense to try it for this beta?
<yofel> is anyone else affected by chaning the gestreamer version for qt4?
<yofel> *gstreamer
<kdeuser56> when I change to a source directory I check out with apt-get source ... and run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b"  the package is rebuilt isn't it?
<yofel> kdeuser56: dpkg-buildpackage will build it, right
<Riddell> I think only kde stuff uses phonon
<Riddell> skype and spotify use their own thing
<yofel> libgstreamer0.10-0 has a bunch of rdepends, qtwebkit and phonon being 2 of those. We might be fine, but I'm personally not an audio expert
<yofel> apachelogger: your opinion? ^
<Riddell> there's nothing wrong with it having rdepends, you can have gstreamer 0.10 and 1.0 used that the same time
<Riddell> just not in the same application preferably :)
<Riddell> yofel: I think I'll upload unless you have any major objections
<yofel> not really, but the plan should be to get rid of gstreamer0.10 from the image then, that way we can at least be sure our default install will be fine
<Riddell> oh sure
<Riddell> telepathy-haze might be the only thing that keeps it on
<yofel> hm, should be fine, libpurple doesn't use phonon
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.8.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1296935
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why does haze need 0.10?
<yofel> shadeslayer: libpurple uses 0.10, haze uses libpurple
<shadeslayer> and why does purple need 0.10
<Riddell> shadeslayer: presumably it's not ported
<shadeslayer> a adventure beckons
<yofel> tried building piding against gst1, just complains that audio/video support is missing and fails
<shadeslayer> pft
<Quintasan> THIS IS SUFFERING
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Databases in goddamn MS Access.
<Quintasan> and on embedded systems we're coding Xlets for goddamn MHP
<Quintasan> the emulator doesnt work for half of the features and the devices are so old the manufacturer does not want to touch them
<Quintasan> *rant mode off*
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Sweet. | Archive: Frozen for Beta 2 | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-25
<ScottK> yofel and Riddell: I added all the ones that are in the archive to the packageset (zeroconf-ioslave is not).
 * ahoneybun updates his macbook to beta 2
<SonikkuAmerica> Quick question: How long is 14.04 being supported for, 3 years or 5?
<ScottK> SonikkuAmerica: 5
<SonikkuAmerica> ScottK: Thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, do you know about our new one-stop page in development, KubuntuLinks?
<SonikkuAmerica> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuLinks <<< We're building a one-page landing where we have a jumping-off place for all things Kubuntu. You can check on what we're trying to build off off at LubuntuLinks and the Ubuntu GNOME One Stop Page (links are on the KubuntuLinks page)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1297139
<ubottu> bug 1297139 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "startkde qdbus invocation broken when both qt4 and qt5 are installed" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297139
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1297139] startkde qdbus invocation broken when both qt4 and qt5 are installed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297139 (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, had you written a model for drivermanager it probably would have needed no refactoring xD
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> what I am doing is moving the management components out of module.cpp
<apachelogger> so really, we should just have initially gone with a model then that would have been separate all along ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150443/
<shadeslayer> better?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why two lines?
<shadeslayer> standard convention in startkde as I see
<shadeslayer>         XCURSOR_THEME=default
<shadeslayer>         export XCURSOR_THEME
<kdeuser56> have a look at that trace of kdeinit4: http://pastebin.com/ubvcXtKw
<kdeuser56> very weird ... looks like kcrash also crashed? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you are upstreaming?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this patch? lolno
<apachelogger> what does it matter then? :P
<shadeslayer> some variation of this probably
<shadeslayer> *shrug* fine 
<shadeslayer> I don't care if its one way or the other
<apachelogger> it's not like that script is a shining example of consistent or good shell practise ;)
<shadeslayer> I just thought it'd be better to have it consistend with the rest of startkde
<shadeslayer> *consistent
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like that other patch we do one-line export in? ^^
<apachelogger>     export KDEDIRS=/usr/share/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150476/
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> I am not even sure why it does it over two lines, when I implemented a shell some years ago I think the posix spec even said that export will set the variable
<apachelogger> so, in terms of a posix shell export foo=bar is equal to foo=bar, export just adds the additional feature of the variable being replicated into children's envrionment
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> maybe I am misremebering, who knows
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uploaded
<apachelogger> Variables shall be initialized from the environment (as defined by XBD Environment Variables and the exec function in the System Interfaces volume of POSIX.1-2008) and can be given new values with variable assignment commands. If a variable is initialized from the environment, it shall be marked for export immediately; see the export special built-in. New variables can be defined and initialized with variable assignments, with the read or 
<apachelogger> getopts utilities, with the name parameter in a for loop, with the ${ name= word} expansion, or with other mechanisms provided as implementation extensions.
<apachelogger> The shell shall give the export attribute to the variables corresponding to the specified names, which shall cause them to be in the environment of subsequently executed commands. If the name of a variable is followed by = word, then the value of that variable shall be set to word.
<apachelogger> If a variable assignment precedes the command name of export but that variable is not also listed as an operand of export, then that variable shall be set in the current shell execution environment after the completion of the export command, but it is unspecified whether that variable is marked for export.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK: can you approve kde-workspace ?
<apachelogger> so yeah, foo=bar\n export foo is a bit of a silly way to write it
<apachelogger> "the shell shall" is fancy tho ^^
<apachelogger> anyway, complete read in case someone is interested http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/V3_chap02.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am wondering whether it would be worth equipping the class Driver with a Package *
<apachelogger> thus removing all QApt interaction from DriverWidget
<shadeslayer> Package * ?
<apachelogger> A package pointer
<apachelogger> also move the is active logic outside
<apachelogger> so driverwidget really just needs to iter all drivers and create appropriate widgets
<shadeslayer> quite a bit of refactoring
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's new?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fix for bug 1297139
<ubottu> bug 1297139 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "startkde qdbus invocation broken when both qt4 and qt5 are installed" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297139
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you made the driverwidget contain processing logic :P
<apachelogger> actually it isn't much though
<apachelogger> DW::isActive goes away, moves outside class, ctor gets changed to not use qapt, but instead do a property check
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure that driverwidget currently contains the same logic to find the active driver as the gtk gui?
<shadeslayer> not exactly the same I think
 * apachelogger thought that used an order rather than a first-match
<shadeslayer> but quite close
<shadeslayer> and mine uses an order too
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> ah yeah, manualinstall always trumps
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> manualinstall > proprietary > opensource
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is manual bound to qapt finding a package though?
<apachelogger> you don't trust the backend? :P
<shadeslayer> is it?
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> if package {} else { if (driver.manual) }
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah I suppose it could be done like : if package && !driver.manual
<apachelogger> but why is that dependent on package at all?
<shadeslayer> because QApt sometimes returns null ptrs to packages
<apachelogger> yes, but what does that have to do with whether the driver the is manual or not
<shadeslayer> ah so you mean if driver.manual { } else if package {}
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> sure, looks fine
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150634/
<apachelogger> much fun has been had
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> I just got reminded that chose to ignore broken l10n
<apachelogger> hawt
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150658/ that does not work btw
<apachelogger> there's langauges that parse right-to-left ;)
<shadeslayer> >.>
<apachelogger> so you appending on the right will make for silly localization
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's supposed to happen when a driver is not installed manual but qapt still doesn't manage to find a package?
<apachelogger> not create a button?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> because it would be impossible to do anything with it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: while you're refactoring, maybe you could come up with a sane way to handle the case where there is exactly one driver for the device
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does that happen?
<apachelogger> I'd rather think that would be handled in ubuntu-drivers-common
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell the pitti to not report such devices :P
<apachelogger> its a pointless
<shadeslayer> how so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually, I think it's a bug that my device only reports one driver
<shadeslayer> when infact it has 2
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1254276] qt4-linguist-tools should depend on qtchooser @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254276 (by Daniel Lintott)
<shadeslayer> linux-firmware-nonfree and b43
<apachelogger> maybe qapt scrus up
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-driver list only shows one
<apachelogger> kcmshell(7874) DriverWidget::DriverWidget: encountered invalid driver 0x0 false for "GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 OEM]" 
<apachelogger> I broke it
<apachelogger> ololo
<shadeslayer> staph breaking it :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, bug in the commons thing then
<apachelogger> oh lol, I know why ^^
<apachelogger> foreaching is quite the pain without pointers :'<
<apachelogger> I think the refactored code might need a refactoring ^^
<apachelogger> that got spooky very quickly
<apachelogger> on the plus side it's working as expected and didn't need pointers
<apachelogger> why the qapt includes are in LibQApt/ rather than QApt/ is the greatest question of all time
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> anyone got amarok working with gstreamer 1.0 backend?
<Riddell> ah yes got it working
<yofel> worked for me after I got the new qtwebkit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Q: why are xapian failures handled seperately from init errors in terms of the UI?
<apachelogger> shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadeslaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay0r
<apachelogger> must be at lunchen
 * apachelogger waves the fist
<sgclark> Riddell: any tasks for me today?
<Riddell> sgclark: whole new calligra for the packaging if you think you can handle it
<Riddell> sgclark: including backporting to saucy
<sgclark> Riddell: only one way to learn :) will need help with backport bit
<sgclark> In debian/watch no matching files for watch line , where is it?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sgclark: oh it's probably still not public
<sgclark> depot?
<Riddell> sgclark: scp ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org:stable/calligra-2.8.1/*xz .
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> also calligra-l10n to be packaged too, which is a real fiddle
<jussi> Im getting browser-plugin-vlc crashes on 14.04 - anyone else getting those? 
<Riddell> um, shouldn't do?
<jussi> annoying thing is it doesnt give me apport or anything to report the bug
<apachelogger> jussi: activate apport notifications then :P
<jussi> apachelogger: how? 
<apachelogger> the opposite of how you deactivated them I guess
<jussi> apachelogger: its a pretty much brand new install...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, went off for lunch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no real reason, just being verbose I guess
<apachelogger> jussi: something must be astray then
<apachelogger> jussi: are you sure apport is enabled though? /etc/default/apport
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, you can connect signals to signals ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: Ill look
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw moving to gst 1.0 will break ktp call ui
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: changed tracking is epically broken btw
<shadeslayer> s/will/might/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Riddell: btw moving to gst 1.0 might break ktp call ui"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes :(
<apachelogger> the slot checking for changedness in driverwidget actually changes the reference value, as though it was saved which of course it wasnt
<apachelogger> most peculiar
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm so it's a choice of auto-install + ktp call ui  vs  ugly codecs ?
 * apachelogger broke sorting somehow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no it's a choice between : having a untested port , which might cause applications like call ui to stop working but gets us out of the codec situation vs a codec situation vs landing pvlc 
<shadeslayer> take your pick
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'll be offline ~all day, so don't count on me to approve anything for at least 10 hours.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok
<jussi> apachelogger: its enabled (set to 1)
<apachelogger> then I dunno
<apachelogger> jussi: do you have a crash file in /var/crash
<jussi> apachelogger: actually, yes, I do
<apachelogger> then it should have a notification
 * apachelogger cries
<jussi> so by crashing something else Ive triggered another bug? 
 * jussi cries
<apachelogger> jussi: kdebugdialog -> enable all -> logout -> login -> wait a minute -> paste .cache/upstart/startkde.log
<apachelogger> jussi: also
<apachelogger> does the crash file have a file with the same name and .upload or .uploaded appended?
<jussi> no
<apachelogger> k
<jussi> only 1 file in /var/crash
<jussi> apachelogger: pm'ed it to you
<apachelogger> arrr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Q: what exactly happnes if I have nvidia binarily installed and switch to nuvoulyuluo
<apachelogger> jussi: well, the good news is there is no output, the bad news is there is no output
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it installs the nouveau driver .... but doesn't remove the nvidia one
<apachelogger> jussi: oh, actually, you might have to wait up to 5 minutes
<apachelogger> there's a timer somewhere
<shadeslayer> I suspect it keeps nvida active in that case :/
<shadeslayer> lets try
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: #logicfail
<shadeslayer> oh wait, my kcm is still broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes :/
<apachelogger> row row row ye boat gently over the seas, and if you see a kraken spawn don't forget to scream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does the gtk thingum do
<shadeslayer> gtk thingum?
<apachelogger> the gtk gui
<shadeslayer> don't remember off the top of my head
 * shadeslayer looks
<jussi> apachelogger: any better? 
<apachelogger> jussi: nay
<jussi> :/
<apachelogger> jussi: alt-f2 -> kded -> in the bottom list make sure notifiction helper is actually started
<apachelogger> alas, I think it creates no output if there's nothing to talk about
<apachelogger> so it may simply not want to process the file
<apachelogger> !info kubuntu-driver-manager trusty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pdnrvs0qk
<ubottu> kubuntu-driver-manager (source: kubuntu-driver-manager): Driver Manager for Kubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.04ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 129 kB
<jussi> notification helper is started
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right
<shadeslayer> so removes the package
 * shadeslayer rages at pam
<apachelogger> jussi: paste again
<apachelogger> jussi: are you sure you enabled everything in kdebugdialog?
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> jussi: you are on trusty, right?
<apachelogger> !info kubuntu-notification-helper trusty
<ubottu> kubuntu-notification-helper (source: kubuntu-notification-helper): Kubuntu system notification helper. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.04ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 53 kB, installed size 268 kB
<jussi> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger>     kDebug() << "ApportEvent ::"
<apachelogger> there should be debug output regardless of whether it actually will process the files
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you reset my password on qa.kubuntu.co.uk?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please test the master
<apachelogger> still doesn't remove stuff yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:   driver("nvidia-331-updates" recommended[false] free[false] fromDistro[true] builtin[false] manualInstall[false] fuzzyActive[false] package[0x0])
<shadeslayer> that 0x0 doesn't look good
<shadeslayer> clicking apply doesn't do anything
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1297139] startkde qdbus invocation broken when both qt4 and qt5 are installed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297139 (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't want to change anything then :P
<shadeslayer> wat
<jussi> apachelogger: err, what is it you want me to do? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, me stupid
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: forgot to actually the function ^^
<apachelogger> jussi: wait for the log to contain ApportEvent
<apachelogger> if it doesn't then your setup is broken somehow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pull
<shadeslayer> yeah works now
<shadeslayer> "fix the actual, ehm, management, the manager is, ehm, supposed to do.." :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what does kubuntu-notification-helper check for reboots?
<apachelogger> an asortment of files
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> two
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> which ones
<apachelogger> read the source
<shadeslayer> pft
<apachelogger> src/daemon/rebootevent/rebootevent.cpp:    if (!QFile::exists("/var/run/reboot-required") && !kdelibsChanged)
<apachelogger> src/daemon/rebootevent/rebootevent.cpp:    QFile file("/var/run/reboot-required-kdelibs");
<apachelogger> that was very hard
<apachelogger> took me one cd and a grep
<apachelogger> geez
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: give that kcm a testero please
<apachelogger> I cannot test debconf etc.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works on nvidia machine
<shadeslayer> I can change drivers, shows correct drivers after change
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I vaguely recal that it used to inform the user via the kcm to reboot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what? no?
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> phonon kcm tells the user to logout and login
<apachelogger> but I don't think there is any KCM that notifies about reboots
<apachelogger> considering that's a system level thing I doubt KCMs have much business talking about that :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is launchpad broken?
<shadeslayer> why?
<apachelogger> I have a number of builds stuck in queue for 6 hours
<apachelogger> and they keep saying they will start in like 30 minutes
<shadeslayer> I uploaded KDE 4.13 for Saucy
<shadeslayer> which would explain it
<shadeslayer> s/would/might
<apachelogger> ah, I guess
<shadeslayer> on that note
<apachelogger> still odd that the queue estimate is so rubbish
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you plz change my password for qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<apachelogger> I mean "starting in 30 minutes" for 6 hours I have not seen before ^^
<apachelogger> "starting in 6 hours" OTOH I have seen :P
<shadeslayer> I see > 700 jobs for 25 builders
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whats your user
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> so I have PAM somewhat working, I've figured out where all the configs and what not go
<shadeslayer> but there be bugs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what I don't get, why can the kmessagewidgets be closed
<apachelogger> it's not like the user would get anything from closing them as they go away on their own anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be releasing master
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> PAM is blocked till next week
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to approve kubuntu-driver-manager
<shadeslayer> also, FYI http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.95_saucy.html
<apachelogger> actually I think driver-manager can wait
<shadeslayer> already uploaded
<apachelogger> not critical for b2 IMO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, it can sit in the queue
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw we still don't have ISO's
<shadeslayer> so I think it's fine
<apachelogger> whatever works :P
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: in case I forgot to ask last week, where are we on the wordpress migration ;)
<shadeslayer> +        //  b) set driver.fuzzyActive, see blow
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> ?
 * apachelogger wonders what to write about 4.13b1
<shadeslayer> it's magic
<apachelogger> how? :P
<apachelogger> there's a whole comment block explaining how the activity order works :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7-fZJaJUv8
<apachelogger> do we have ktp 0.8 final yet?
<shadeslayer> magic ^^
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what you get for not sticking to your original design
<apachelogger> plasma is not a file manager, neither is the folderview plasmoid, allowing it to go anywhere near the domain of doing file management is shooting yourself in the foot
<apachelogger> so that's why there's that video
<apachelogger> because people have grand design ideas, then don't stick to them and then stuff ends up being weirdly patched together nonesense because it was not in the original grand design ideas
<apachelogger> q.e.d.
 * apachelogger looks for something to eat
<shadeslayer> plasma's design looks delicious :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://download.kde.org/stable/kde-telepathy/0.8.0/src/
<shadeslayer> been up for a week
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have it in the archive tho?
<apachelogger> parently not 
<apachelogger> Version: 0.7.80ubuntu1
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion kde-telepathy 0.8.0
<kubotu> Package kde-telepathy doesn't exist yet!
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion meta-kde-telepathy 0.8.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297351
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> there was no announcement
<apachelogger> well that is rude
<apachelogger> d_ed: is there a reason ktp 0.8 was not announced?
<shadeslayer> d_ed was on vacation
<shadeslayer> poke mck182
<apachelogger> Sput: when is 0.10 final due?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: beta2 updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> I pulled the 4.13 description out of my nose
<apachelogger> bug section will need doing
<apachelogger> although to be honest, I think listing the bugs when there is a link to the lunchpad filter seems a bit of a waste of time
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1292471/comments/1
<shadeslayer> :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292471 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Missing locale notification does not inform about package" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sgclark> Can I put stuff in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/lintian-ignore.json lintian overrides to clean up? 
<sgclark> Riddell: or anyone with answer
<shadeslayer> sgclark: sure, but what do you want to clear up?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: rebuilding, will paste the list for approval before I make the overrides
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything off the top of your head that needs doing?
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: beta testing!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't you change your own password on qa.kubuntu.co.uk ?
<Riddell> sgclark: getting on ok?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep :0 I need to know if these are ok to put in overrides or need investigation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152244/
<sgclark> Riddell: also http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152258/
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: for the first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152244/ the only one I think I'd not include is icon-size-and-directory-name-mismatch since I would like those fixed upstream
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I can fix those in my off time as well.
<Riddell> sgclark: thanks :)
<Riddell> sgclark: libkdeinit4_calligrawords.so I'm not really sure but it seems to be listed in both calligrawords-common.install and calligrawords.install when it shouldn't be in either
<Riddell> but maybe it's listed in both because dh_movelibkdeinit doesn't handle it
<Riddell> I'd remove it from calligrawords-common.install at least
<Riddell> and see if it sorts itself when removed from calligrawords.install
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> although that would need another compile which will take another age to do so don't worry if it's too much
<sgclark> I really don't mind at all
<sgclark> Riddell: anything else need attention?
<sgclark> Riddell: image-file-in-usr-lib ok to override?
<soee> i se gstreamer in updates and it is going to ne installed not update it wasnt here by default before ?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I think that's what we have to do with QML
<Riddell> soee: now gstreamer1.0 not gstreamer0.10
<soee> Riddell: any important chnage sor just version number ?
<Riddell> whole different API
<Riddell> soee: so do test it
<sgclark> Riddell: all these package-name-doesnt-match-sonames safe to override?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I think so, lintian likes a library to be in its own package but often that's overkill
<Riddell> and since we don't install the library headers nothing can use it anyway
<sgclark> lol yeah, that would certainly be the case here
<Riddell> sgclark: by the way new KF5 due on Friday
<Riddell> sgclark: then the Plasma release which was due a couple of weeks ago is now due next week (and I think I'm the release manager)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I will be out of town Saturday -Monday, will bring my laptop and try to do some. Can't promise though have no idea on connection.
<sgclark> Riddell: will be fully available Tues+ though
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely
<sgclark> looking forward to plasma :)
<sgclark> Riddell: how about these? calligraplan: unusual-interpreter #!kross
<Riddell> sgclark: kross is an unusual interpreter but a perfectly valid one :)
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> it's part of kdelibs and makes it easy to add scripting interfaces to your apps that can be used from python, ruby etc
<Riddell> but I think only calligra uses it
<sgclark> Riddell: this one? calligraplan: jar-not-in-usr-share 
<sgclark> Riddell: and finally: 4 outdated-autotools-helper-file 3rdparty/google-breakpad
<yofel> architecture independent files should usually be in /usr/share/ and as java isn't fully compiled that counts for jars too - not really important though
<Riddell> sgclark: fixing the jar issue would mean working out how that calligra plugin looks and find the .jar file and fixing it, beyond what I want to do since it doesn't cause any problems having it in /usr/lib
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I will leave as lintian error in case someone wants to look at it at a later time. 
<sgclark> what about the last outdated-autotools
<Riddell> sgclark: and we can't really update those autotool files since it's just a fork of a 3rd party project, would need to get google-breakpad to update its files but I presume there's a reason they need to work it like google-breakpad not being a very open project
<sgclark> ok, leaving that as well
<sgclark> Thanks! rebuilding now
<sgclark> Riddell: or yofel: err one last item: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152438/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I forgot my current password
<shadeslayer> I had it stored as a encrypted file on my disk
<shadeslayer> but Apple formatted my computer
<yofel> sgclark: that should preferably be fixed... even if it won't cause problems most of the time
<yofel> shadeslayer: I know I probably sound totally annoying, but ever heard of "backups" =P
<shadeslayer> I forgot to back that particular thing up :P
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> I have everything else
<shadeslayer> apart from .zshrc and some passwords
<yofel> oh well, that's something at least ^^
<shadeslayer> oh right, no .pbuilderrc too xD
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't you have an ssh key?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, but required sudo priviliges to switch to the kubuntu user
<Sput> apachelogger: today
<shadeslayer> I shall do testing tomorrow
<shadeslayer> if there's testing to be done :)
<Sput> apachelogger: tagging and tarballing at least; don't think I feel like writing release announcements tonight :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lots of beta testing needed, although a respin needed first for your driver-manager update
<Sput> apachelogger: http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.9.3.tar.bz2 http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.10.0.tar.bz2 and ScottK pinged
<ScottK> It will be later tonight before I can look.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you want ^^^ in for beta 2, someone else will probably need to package it.
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, sorry, took a few hours longer than I hoped :/
<Sput> then again, should still be two days until the freeze?
<Riddell> Sput: what's the difference between the two
<Sput> Riddell: 0.10.0 is a feature release, and the other one is the last bugfix release for 0.9 (it contains the fixes from 0.10, but no new features)
<Sput> 0.9.3 is useful for distros which believe in this stable release and feature freeze thingy :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-26
<Riddell> ScottK: quassel uploaded, please approve
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking
<ScottK> Riddell: Done
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun_
<ahoneybun_> how goes the house?
<valorie> sporty with a little tail there, aaron
<valorie> the end is in sight!
<ahoneybun_> nice
<valorie> how's life with you?
<ahoneybun_> I'm wondering where I should work now
<ahoneybun_> (docs wise)
<ahoneybun_> or maybe else wise
<valorie> what else are you interested in?
<valorie> I mean, you know what's needed
<ahoneybun_> at the moment we need more translations
<ahoneybun_> but the current docs package does not work in khelpcenter in other langs
<ahoneybun_> as far as I can tell
<valorie> I can write to the list again, but I assume people work as they have time
 * valorie is rather busy with GSoC stuff
<valorie> but that will slack off after we make the choices
<valorie> maybe I'll have time to test some more
<ahoneybun_> and the new site is nice in everyone's opinons 
<ahoneybun_> can never spell that word right
<ahoneybun_> valorie, http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<valorie> right, I gave you some feedback the other day
<valorie> here
<ahoneybun_> oh?
<valorie> I try to do things immediately, before I forget
<ahoneybun_> when I tried packaging I always picked packages that were hard for anyone
<ahoneybun_> because of licenses
<valorie> licensing can be a bear, I hear
<ahoneybun_> it is true
<ahoneybun_> I should be sleeping soon lol
<ahoneybun_> 2:30 am
<ahoneybun_> valorie, omgubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/tile1.jpg
<valorie> interesting!
<valorie> much bearded
<valorie> I like how that makes a heart shape
<ahoneybun_> wonder where they found that
<ahoneybun_> I think I found it
<valorie> somebody made it
<ahoneybun_> https://www.facebook.com/udface/posts/10152365481434374?stream_ref=10'
 * ahoneybun_ begins updating his banner with it
<valorie> it does have a good resemblance to yours, indeed
<ahoneybun_> better though 
<valorie> they have a whole art department to work on stuff
<ahoneybun_> true
<ahoneybun_> wish I had a svg
<valorie> perhaps you can find one on the ubuntu.com site somewhere
<ahoneybun_> need to find the old one and the page url should be close to it
<ahoneybun_> Ubuntu GNOME got LTS 
<ahoneybun_> this is nice http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/03/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-will-have-a-new-unity-lock-screen.html
<valorie> most of the flavors are, i think
<valorie> ugh, I hate the colors
<ahoneybun_> but they did not have it till now
<ahoneybun_> darn why is it hard to find a official logo
<jussi> ahoneybun_: official logo of ?
<ahoneybun_> tahr
<ahoneybun_> https://www.facebook.com/udface/posts/10152365481434374?stream_ref=10 but a svg
<ScottK> manchicken: I'm a bit (for a large value of a bit) concerned about KDE bug 332613 that I just filed.  Thoughts?
<ubottu> KDE bug 332613 in libqapt "Libqapt/Muon Does Not Honor NotAutomatic Flag" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332613
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ I think this is concerning.
 * ahoneybun_ disappears in a netflix filled cloud 
<Riddell> apachelogger: thank you for keeping everyone's sanity
<shadeslayer> oh noes
 * Riddell rebuilds images for today
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh no?
<shadeslayer> oh noes x 2
<Riddell> oh no oh no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I just completed the full disk install :P
<shadeslayer> and virtualbox does not reboot
<shadeslayer> even if I press enter
<Riddell> sucks to be virtualbox
<shadeslayer> sounds like a bug in you-boon-too to me
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, my guess is that it's because gst0.10 dropped off the ISO
<apachelogger> Riddell: on a related note... did you talk with dvratil about usign the porting branch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did, he said we should say if we need any help
<Riddell> apachelogger: I presumably we'll need to remove the qapt integration somewhere and reinstate the simpler kubuntu-notification helper stuff
<Riddell> and work out what to do with ktp-call-ui
<apachelogger> or we could like port stuff
<Riddell> mumble mumble mumble
<shadeslayer> re call ui, you'd need to port qgst first
<shadeslayer> which is done :)
<shadeslayer> or well, I think nearly done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you still on the python3.4 crashery?
<apachelogger> ah, you sent a mail
<apachelogger> I think we need a card
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, waiting for a reply from phil
<shadeslayer> someone mentioned it might be a issue with QScintilla, but apport doesn't use QScintilla , so ...
 * apachelogger is really far behind on deadline cards -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think qscintilla is somehow involved in pyqt
<apachelogger> never figured out how exactly the two related to one another
 * shadeslayer is very hungry
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1297629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297629 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita-data 1:2.7.91-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/kritasketchpaintop.desktop', which is also in package krita 1:2.7.91-0ubuntu5" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> why does a system get a 2 week old version as update
<Riddell> apachelogger: assigned beastie to sgclark
<apachelogger> pfff, I just was done fixing :P
<Riddell> lucky her
<Riddell> anyone able to check this for sanity? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/commefont-1.0.0.tar.gz
<jussi> Riddell: sorry, Im insane, sanity isnt an option here :D
<jussi> (oh, and good morning :D)
<Riddell> jussi: check it for insanity then? if it doesn't work for you then I must be doing it right
<jussi> haha
<jussi> Riddell: what is it?
<jussi> oooh, fonts...
<jussi> Riddell: how would one test it? 
<Riddell> jussi: build and install and set your system to use it
<allee> shadeslayer: libkpeople3 mentions nepomuk in (short)/description.  But nepomuk was removed in 0.2.1 according to http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2014/03/kde-telepathy-08-is-out.html 
<shadeslayer> allee: plz report a bug and assign it  to me
<shadeslayer> will fix after beta 2
<jussi> ooh, I just got a baloo file extractor crash
<vHanda> nice. File a bug please
<vHanda> actually show me the backtrace first
<jussi> vHanda: you have a hilight on baloo? :D
<jussi> backtrace coming 
<Riddell> jussi: he just can sense baloo crashes on the force
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> vHanda: will be a moment, installing debug stuff
<jussi> vHanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156101/
<vHanda> jussi: this does not have any baloo code
<vHanda> Application: Apport KDE (python3)
<jussi> vHanda: heh, wonder why it told me there was a crash of baloo then...
<jussi> very strange
 * vHanda is happy there is no crash
<jussi> I wonder if the baloo crash crashed apport...
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/26/plasma-desktopwA3351.png vHanda
<shadeslayer> jussi: known issue wrt the paste
<yofel> is there something baloo related in /var/crash/ ?
<shadeslayer> and that crash looks like the one I already sent vHanda
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you pastebin  /var/crash/_usr_bin_baloo_file*.crash somewhere
<jussi> shadeslayer: already happening, waiting on pastebinit
<shadeslayer> ack
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7156135/
<jussi> shadeslayer: I assume it was same? 
<shadeslayer> vHanda: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you going to test the new ISOs?
<shadeslayer> I shall
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<vHanda> yup same, ignore it
<jussi> vHanda: ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gst is still at 0.10?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um, shouldn't be, how do you see that?
<Riddell> hmm yes phonon-backend-gstreamer is on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140326/trusty-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Riddell> but I changed the recommended backend in phonon
<yofel> the seeds have a dep and recommend on it
<yofel> active: * phonon-backend-gstreamer
<yofel> active: * (gstreamer0.10-qapt)
<yofel> desktop: * (phonon-backend-gstreamer)
<yofel> desktop: * (gstreamer0.10-qapt)
<yofel> supported: * Extra-Exclude: gnome-panel-dbg gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg
<Riddell> yeah, just found that
 * Riddell fixes
<jussi> is there anything we can do about not dimming screen when youtube videos are playing? 
<Riddell> tell adobe to fix flash?
<jussi> Riddell: html5
<apachelogger> did I ever mention that virtuoso crashes a lot?
<Riddell> it's about to disappear I hope
<Riddell> are you still using it?
<yofel> it was like completely unusable on my notebook in trusty
<yofel> glad that it's gone
<apachelogger> Riddell: still got whoopsie reports for it in the last 24h
<apachelogger> so I perhaps it is not being removed or people have not upgraded to the beta yet
<apachelogger> it is peculiar though
<apachelogger> Riddell: more reference for the krita thing https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d5a743e35fb4a8acb5d00212c06af413af6d51f2
<apachelogger> (just so I mentedion it ^^)
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you push your fix?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> just means I am reasponsible if the change breaks something, I can live without that :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: harsh
<Riddell> sgclark: awake yet?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep :0 working on that bug first :)
<sgclark> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely, apachelogger is going mad over it and we like to keep him sane
<apachelogger> lol
<sgclark> lol
<yofel> that's actually possible? :P
<Riddell> yofel: sure, if sgclark doesn't fix it we'll get http://planetkde.org/hackergotchi/apachelogger.jpg if she does we'll get http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/apachelogger.jpg
<yofel> lol
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> it is fixed, just a missed replace/break :)
<jussi> and here I was thinking sgclark was of the male persuasion... sorry!
<sgclark> lol no woories!
<jussi> shadeslayer: have you purchased a Polo yet? :D
<Riddell> assumptions are dangerous young jussi 
<jussi> Riddell: ass u me :D
<apachelogger> sanity prevails, how dull
 * apachelogger fixes his bowtie
<jussi> apachelogger: sanity, how absolutly boring
<apachelogger> you know, by now we have so much data for quality to look at that it gets tedious
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: in case I forget and you don't we'll need to reset the google docs test data and mention it in the announcement/wiki page
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> yo Quintasan
<Quintasan> sup Harald?
<apachelogger> looking at test data :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh btw, I think the touchpad test is missing comment fields
<apachelogger> and for some reason 'Untick "Disable touchpad when typing" and click Apply' failed for one person, but 'Untick "Tap-and-Drag Gesture" , now try to tap and drag a window via the titlebar' did as well so it might be a bogus submission or something
<apachelogger> hard to say without comments :P
<apachelogger> I reset the amarok and dragon data due to the gst change
<apachelogger> previous testing only indicated that plugin install is broken all around
<manchicken> ScottK: That sounds a bit more like a muon bug, no?
<manchicken> ScottK: Harald noted that he is unable to replicate the bug, too.
<Riddell> manchicken: fancy porting gstreamer0.10-qapt to gstreamer1.0-qapt ?
<apachelogger> manchicken: could be a bug in either, muon draws the initial set of upgradable things from the backend IIRC, so if the backend reports something as upgradable that it shouldn't it would cause the presented bug, or if muon then does silly things or interprets the package flags incorrectly that can probably also cause it
<apachelogger> Riddell: qapt uses qtgstreamer
<apachelogger> so just like ktp that is blocked on getting that ported 
<Riddell> meh, fontforge has defeated me, I can not compile it
<Riddell> anyone able to compile it? http://fontforge.github.io/en-US/downloads/gnulinux/
<Riddell> anyone want to try and confirm fix in bug 1290514  ?
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<manchicken> Riddell: I can try, but I'm about to go on the road in a week for two weeks.
<manchicken> apachelogger: qapt is just a proxy for apt-pkg at that point though, IIRC, so I'm surprised if qapt is the source of the problem.
<apachelogger> no idea :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: don't we have fontforge?
<apachelogger> !find fontforge
<ubottu> Found: fontforge, fontforge-common, fontforge-dbg, fontforge-nox, libfontforge-dev
<manchicken> apachelogger: The super-fun folks at YAPC didn't accept my talk since they filled up before they got to mine, so that's one thing off my plate.
<apachelogger> :S
<manchicken> It means I have slightly more time between all the ladies and kids.
<manchicken> And work.
<manchicken> And running.
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: got to be a version from the last few weeks, our package is years old and the daily builds are from last year
<apachelogger> nice
 * BluesKaj is thinking it's almost time for a kubuntu+1 channel since, ubuntu is drifting away with it's mir window system etc
<yofel> well, we won't be the only ones eventually on wayland, so I'm not sure (ubuntu-gnome at least)
 * apachelogger thinks ubuntu desktop doesn't use mir yet
<yofel> it doesn't really, at least not for trusty
 * yofel wanted to fix up neon4 for trusty but isn't sure where to even start with fixing it -.-
 * apachelogger broke his wifi somehow
<apachelogger> oh, it's only all the networking
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> manchicken: No idea if it's Muon or qapt.  NotAutomatic is implemented in apt.  I'll see if I can replicate later.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why do we need openjdk-7-jre on the iso 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see email?
<Riddell> mumble mumble libreoffice
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vois0RMtPHE
<apachelogger> those french :@
<Riddell> anyone able to help me test google hangouts quickly?
<Riddell> shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> desktop doesn't have a webcam
<Riddell> shadeslayer: let's try and see if you can see me
<Riddell> invited you
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see my ping?
<shadeslayer> yeah, moment
<shadeslayer> need to install plugin
<apachelogger> Riddell: our existing fontforge packaging is shit very much
<apachelogger> and upstream's build system is even shittier
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks for trying
<apachelogger> Riddell: I might be able to get it to build
<apachelogger> Riddell: how urgent is this?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's for comme font (was oxygen font) which I can release as .ttf files but I'd much rather release as something that compiles
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you think can fix it?
<apachelogger> manually moving autotools files around
<apachelogger> which is pretty much what the existing packaging does, alas, in a very shitty way it appears
<Riddell> also needs libgc-dev
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you actually need a port for qstreamer-qapt?
<manchicken> gstreamer-qapt*
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell: package the ttf
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a time drain and nothing more
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubuntu is mostly fine with that, fedora and maybe debian might have issues
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you check this for sanity? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/commefont-1.0.0.tar.gz
<apachelogger> Riddell: then they can package fontforge if they want to
<apachelogger> it's not impossible
<apachelogger> it's just not worth it
<Riddell> fair enough
 * Darkwing waves
<apachelogger> Riddell: tar looks fine
<Riddell> hi Darkwing
<Darkwing> Hey Riddell, How is everythign?
<Riddell> Darkwing: the sun is out, life is good
<Darkwing> Riddell: It's sorta warming up over over here.
<Darkwing> only one over.
<Darkwing> apachelogger!!!! 
<apachelogger> hello there
<Darkwing> long time no see/talk
<apachelogger> I entirely blame you :P
<apachelogger> Darkwing: how's things
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, btw, are you on top of the shirt-for-patch thing I sent to the council?
<yofel> oh, Darkwing finally managed to shovel his way out of all the snow again ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I bought one from jussi's shop, hopefully jussi posted it to the guy
<Darkwing> LOL yofel, aye.
<Darkwing> Finally.
<Darkwing> Although, it snowed again yesterday.
<apachelogger> Riddell: groovy, thx
<apachelogger> snow always reminds me of that movie with jack nicholson
<apachelogger> here, what's that name again, ah can't remember
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the shining
<Darkwing> Yup!
<apachelogger> much scary that was
<Darkwing> So, looks like I'm gonna have a kid again.
<Riddell> Darkwing: yay!
<apachelogger> congratulations
<Riddell> (I assume it's yay)
<Darkwing> Yes LOL
<Riddell> yay!
<Darkwing> This will be her 1st kid and my 4th.
<Darkwing> We got married back in August.
<Riddell> you can join jussi in being competative dad
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> How stable is 14.04? Been thinking about returning to KDE.
<Riddell> Darkwing: stable as a rock, all the crazy stuff is happening in kde frameworks 5
<Riddell> Darkwing: and you're just in time for beta 2 testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/313/builds/65402/testcases
<apachelogger> yeah, very stable, unless shadeslayer breaks startkde :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> well, he always breaks at least one thing every release, so lets hope this was it :P
<Darkwing> When does beta2 drop?
<yofel> tomorrow IIRC
<apachelogger> the day after today
<Darkwing> are we still blaming everything on shadeslayer
<Darkwing> ?
<yofel> yep
<Darkwing> \o/
<yofel> he usually doesn't complain about it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think I'll respin for this gstreamer seed change, seems important for the beta
<yofel> and you didn't hear that from me :P
<shadeslayer> I just shrug it off as usual
<Darkwing> there a daily live anymore or am I missing something?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: I forward the blame to apachelogger usually :P
<yofel> there should be one
<shadeslayer> or get him to fix it
<Riddell> Darkwing: yep, although I'll respin it shortly http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140326/
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: can't do it on my or nix so someone has to.
<Darkwing> Riddell: How shortly is shortly?
<Riddell> Darkwing: an hour?
<shadeslayer> *another* respin ? :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it was you who found out we were still using gstreamer 0.10
<shadeslayer> damnit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so your testing was not in vain
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll wait to DL.
<Darkwing> So, while I've been gone I've pretty much been doing webdev and python.,
<Darkwing> Migrating everyting from PHP to python+django
<Darkwing> But I've missed you guys
<Riddell> Darkwing: sounds like maco, she's into her django
<Darkwing> I should have done this a long time ago.
<maco> django is awesome
<Darkwing> Sooooooooo much better than PHP
<maco> yessss
<Riddell> bah, I bet it complains if you make a syntax error, PHP just keeps on working if you make syntax errors
<Riddell> surely that's a good thin?
<apachelogger> no
<Darkwing> So deas PERL but, that's not advocating for that...
<apachelogger> it complains when you indent incorrectly
<Darkwing> so use proper indent. :P
<apachelogger> or use a proper language
 * apachelogger takes the dog for a walk
<Darkwing> python is the future man.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: that's wha they said about java :P
<Darkwing> *looks at Android* *looks at javascript and html5* *looks at apachelogger* Looks like they were close to right.
<Darkwing> :P
<apachelogger> what does javascript and html5 have to do with java?
<Darkwing> Me being sarcastic....
<Darkwing> Sorry, sarcasm doesn't travel well.
<apachelogger> indeed :P
<Darkwing> For my uses Python works.
<Darkwing> I'm cringing at the costs of macs though
<Darkwing> Like, I really want to build iOS apps for my people but... damn.
<apachelogger> write in qml, deploy everywhere ;)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Darkwing> Still have to sign it with a mac.
<Darkwing> dang propriatary *(&(*&
<apachelogger> well, you don't need to own a mac to do that
<apachelogger> I hear shadeslayer has one such device for example ;)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> even has OS X installed at the moment
<Darkwing> and sell in itunes?
<Darkwing> ahhh, OSx in a VM? isn't that agaist TOS?
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> I have OS X on my MBP at the moment
<Darkwing> ...
<shadeslayer> I need to setup Kubuntu on it, but that doesn't look like a possibility for another 2-3 weeks
<apachelogger> Darkwing: my point is if you need to sign the store submission it does not matter if you sign it with a device that you own or someone else
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Darkwing> ahhhhh
<apachelogger> tomorrow on phoronix "kubuntu developer unable to install own distribution"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just really busy with stuff and things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it so much work to install kubuntu Oo
<Riddell> sgclark: bounced you an e-mail, did you get the error it talks about?
 * sgclark looks
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh yeah, I patched it
<sgclark> simple BorDer should be Border
<Riddell> sgclark: and you let someone else get the glory by not sending the patch upstream quick enough :)
<sgclark> Riddell: oh hmm, did not think of it, will send immediatly next time. alot to learn haha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: really just don't have the time, even after installing I need to setup a bunch of things
<shadeslayer> well
<Riddell> "KDE Telepathy 0.8 is out"
<Riddell> who's onto that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer? Quintasan?
<shadeslayer> we can't get it in this week
<shadeslayer> right?
<shadeslayer> I'd rather delay to next week
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> ubuntu has gst0.10 and gst1.0 on the ISO
<Riddell> shadeslayer: after tomorrow we can
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> tomorrow then
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion ktp-common-internals 0.8.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297941
<allee> shadeslayer: I can't assign the bug to you:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkpeople/+bug/1297943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297943 in libkpeople (Ubuntu) "libkpeople: short & long description mention nepomuk, but nepomuk support was removed in 0.2.1" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> done thx
<Riddell> Darkwing: ↑
<Riddell> !testers | new beta 2 candidates
<ubottu> new beta 2 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<PaulW2U> Riddell: downloading now. what's changed and needs testing?
<Riddell> PaulW2U: gstreamer1.0, can you tick "install extra bits" during install and it'll play all your videos and music
<Riddell> PaulW2U: also good idea to pick In Progress on the test case you're doing so we don't duplicate
<Riddell> PaulW2U: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/313/builds
<Riddell> hmm still got gstreamer0.10 on the image as well as 1.0, must investigate that
<Riddell> Darkwing, PaulW2U: looks like another image rebuild will happen
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably purple
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer>  % reverse-depends libgstreamer0.10-0 | grep -i purple
<shadeslayer> * libpurple0
<Riddell> which we have because of telepathy-haze
<Riddell> question is do we need telepathy-haze
<Riddell> d_ed: ↑
<d_ed> depends if you want yahoo, icq and some others out the box
<Riddell> mm
<ahoneybun_> as long as google chat works
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun_ 
<ahoneybun_> hi Riddell  lol
 * ahoneybun_ needs to file that bug on google chat
<ahoneybun_> anyone have the official logo for 14.04 svg?
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: official logo?
<ahoneybun_> mascot
<ahoneybun_> http://ubuntuportal.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ubuntu-14.04-mascot.png
<Riddell> new images!  Darkwing, PaulW2U, everyone go test!
<Riddell> ↑
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: probably internal to canonical
<ahoneybun_> yea
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: how are the docs looking for beta 2?
<ahoneybun_> Riddell, I have seen about 2 new packages built I think since beta 1
<BluesKaj> guess I'm there, nothing left to upgrade/dist-upgrade
<ahoneybun_> but I cannot get it to be in other langs in khelpcenter
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: and we still need to update the website
<Riddell> docs.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> and speaking of website we need to decide if and when to switch to test.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: are you planning to import the old stories or shall we drop them all?
<ahoneybun_> he wants too
<Riddell> groovy
<ahoneybun_> I don't see why not just have to look into a migrate tool
<ahoneybun_> Riddell, I would update the site but I do not have access
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: the docs site?
<ahoneybun_> yea
<ahoneybun_> if I do idk
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: I can give you whatever access you want but it's done by a script just now and I'd like it to be scripted if possible
<ahoneybun_> mmm
<ahoneybun_> we have a script pulling the docs out
<ahoneybun_> from userbase
<Riddell> where where?
<ahoneybun_> Riddell, http://imgur.com/quxx2Wz
 * ahoneybun_ does not have the link saved
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: ooh nice :)
<ahoneybun_> could be better
<ahoneybun_> feel that the edges are too rough
<Riddell> does look like it's missing and antialias setting
<ahoneybun_> maybe not sure
<ahoneybun_> I think this is the page http://imgur.com/quxx2Wz
<ahoneybun_> sorru
<ahoneybun_> http://imgur.com/quxx2Wz
<ahoneybun_> wth
<ahoneybun_> http://userbase.kde.org/How_To_Convert_a_UserBase_Manual_to_Docbook
<ahoneybun_> there!
<ahoneybun_> http://userbase.kde.org/Special:Export
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: let me know if you need access
<ahoneybun_> not sure if we can script all this
<ahoneybun_> or its just out of my domain
<Riddell> possibly we can't
<Riddell> and it just need to be updated manually
<Riddell> feel free to do that too :)
<ahoneybun_> I don't really mind as long as I know how to lol
<ahoneybun_> guess I do need access then 
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: preferred username?
<ahoneybun_> this one will work fine
<R33D3M33R> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 with slovenian translation and current translations are badly incomplete. Since I know some of the apps are translated in trunk, I'm wondering if this will be fixed until LTS release? If not, what can I do to fix this problem.
<ahoneybun_> R33D3M33R, we don't have that lang in the user docs http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: I think he's talking about application strings
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: you have kde-l10n-sl installed?
<R33D3M33R> yes
<R33D3M33R> everything is there, even the files
<ahoneybun_> still need it in user docs as well :)
<R33D3M33R> just the strings don't load in some apps
<R33D3M33R> for example plasma-networkmanagement
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything left to do?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on what?
<shadeslayer> for Beta 2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: test isos!
<shadeslayer> apart from ISO testing
<R33D3M33R> it's in english, but it has slovenian .mo files in locale
<Riddell> shadeslayer: check over apachelogger's beta 2 page, check what bugs are highlighted
<R33D3M33R> also the panel and so on, plasmoids mostly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm going out for a few hours then I'll do a late night testing sprint
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay
<shadeslayer> I'll try and test a couple
<R33D3M33R> Also: I most surely did not force English on any of these apps ...
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: testing translations is something we know we're not great at
<R33D3M33R> that is why I want to help :)
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: apachelogger (harald) did a test in febuary and found some issues but not the ones you are seeing https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-February/008026.html
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: I'd like to investigate more but I need to go out now and then test stuff for beta 2 so I can't just now
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: but hang around or send an e-mail to kubuntu-devel and I'll get back to you
<R33D3M33R> that is ok
<Riddell> or maybe another friendly kubuntu person will pick it up
<R33D3M33R> I will wait, if you don't come back, I will rejoin tomorrow
<Riddell> please do
<R33D3M33R> ok, thanks
<ahoneybun_> Riddell, not sure how to login
<PaulW2U> bug #1297996
<ubottu> bug 1297996 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok fails to start in a kubuntu live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297996
<yofel> ^ libqtwebkit4 wasn't updated on the image
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R, Riddell: it appears there were some string changes in plasma in 4.13 that have not been translated in the kde-l10n packags we have right now
<apachelogger> cs is also incomplete apparently
<R33D3M33R> ok, so KDE team didn't package the release well?
<R33D3M33R> or ... the templates are wrong?
<yofel> qtwebkit only built on amd64 and arm64, that's not good :S
<yofel> errrr, what? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158351/
<Peace-> yofel: could be usefull ? https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/29926
<shadeslayer> yaeh
<shadeslayer> that's not good
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: I couldn't possibly tell unless you give me a specific string that is not localized
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've retried it
<shadeslayer> sometimes it just shits itself
<R33D3M33R> in plasma-applet-kickoff is for example "Favorites"
<Peace-> hahah  One of the libraries updated was gstreamer which would be the culprit
<Peace-> nice
<Peace-> gstreamer
<yofel> ok... though that usually doesn't help with symbol errors
<yofel> Peace-: yeah, we switched gst versions
<R33D3M33R> it is translated + the plasma_applet_kickoff.mo is in /usr/share/locale/sl/LC_MESSAGES/ with this string translated
<Peace-> yofel: seems there is a patch 
<R33D3M33R> msgctxt "@title:column"
<R33D3M33R> msgid "Favorites"
<R33D3M33R> msgstr "Priljubljene"
<shadeslayer> fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/1297996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297996 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "amarok fails to start in a kubuntu live session" [High,New]
<shadeslayer> I'm off
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: bummer, please tell #plasma
<shadeslayer> cya
<Peace-> shadeslayer: cya
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: might be that someone broke template loading somewhere
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: I guess this is isolated to plasma?
<apachelogger> the cs issues I know about at least only appear in plasma stuff
<R33D3M33R> it all looks like it really is in plasma only
<apachelogger> ok, please poke people in #plasma
<apachelogger> I'll follow up in detail tomorrow
<R33D3M33R> ok, great, will do
<Peace-> apachelogger: :D i know this wil bother you , but i will ask anyway, if you can play mp4 in dolphin smothly could try my patch ? i have done some test but i would like to be sure it works , unlucly here with phonon i have some problems and i can't get it work with mp4 
<Peace-> if you say yes i will give you the stuff 
<apachelogger> Peace-: in 14.04?
<Peace-> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Peace-: see mail to kubuntu-devel about gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Peace-> i have seen but maybe you got something that works :D
<Peace-> i suppose you did not at this point
<apachelogger> Peace-: sure, install phonon-backend-vlc -> kcmshell4 phonon -> backends tab -> select vlc -> restart dolphin :P
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have trouble with that too 
<Peace-> i can't undestand why
<Peace-> with original dolphin btw
<apachelogger> very peculiar
<apachelogger> Peace-: send me an email please
<Peace-> ok 
<Peace-> apachelogger: correct? apachelogger@kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> yes
<Peace-> sent
<Sput> apachelogger: would it be a good idea to use QMediaPlayer instead of Phonon on Qt5 (as apparently there's no Windows backend for Phonon5 yet)?
<Sput> I mean, just for playing an audio notification
<Sput> I have no idea if that properly plays in something like KDE
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> oh kamoso also wants gstreamer0.10-x
<Riddell> hmm and libqtwebkit4 isn't through yet fooey
<yofel> that's FTBFS
<Riddell> "undefined reference to `WebCore::FullScreenVideoWindow::showFullScreen()'"
<Riddell> looks unrelated to the gstreamer patch I added
<yofel> Peace pointed to a patch that might be useful
<yofel> <Peace-> yofel: could be usefull ? https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/29926
<Riddell> mm, probably worth me compiling that
<Darkwing> yessss
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion akonadi 1.12.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1298106
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}} Darkwing
<valorie> congratulations, daddy!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-27
<apachelogger> Sput: no windows backend? other than the vlc backend you mean? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wonder if we should turn off the locale missing notificaton for the live image
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, bundling vlc seems a bit overkillish for playing audio notifications, that's why I'm wondering if I should just use QtMultimedia for that
<apachelogger> Riddell: gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio was not installed on update
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> also: pgst when built against gst1 doesn't support device control without pulseaudio apparently
<apachelogger> still doesn't play
<apachelogger> Riddell: does preview in dolphin work for you?
<apachelogger> oh, it locks up, how nice
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> wrong phonon xD
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dolphin loads webkit
<apachelogger> who'd have though
<apachelogger> t
<Riddell> for html preview maybe?
<Riddell> new webkit should be in archive now, update again?
<Riddell> but no dolphin preview doesn't work :(
<apachelogger> nah, I think dolphin doesn't do video anyway
<jussi> yes it does
<apachelogger> Sput: vlc for you use case is probably like 1mib of compressed data 
<apachelogger> you just have to throw away the plugins you do not need
<Riddell> dolphin says "(dolphin:32349): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_mini_object_unref: assertion 'GST_IS_MINI_OBJECT (mini_object)' failed
<Riddell> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg"
<Riddell> which is weird since dragon plays it fine
<apachelogger> Sput: anyway, you could also use windows media foundations directly I do not care, it's your call
<apachelogger> (both phonon4 and qtmm are not really good at notification sounds btw, due to lack of pcm caching)
<Sput> apachelogger: well, I'm mostly interested if QtMultimedia has downsides compared to Phonon, for our simple use case (also in Linux; for example, does QtMM work properly in a KDE desktop?)
<Riddell> qtmm sucks! phonon rocks!
<apachelogger> Sput: what Riddell said
<Sput> is that political, ethical or technical opinion? :)
<apachelogger> Sput:  I have no clue whether it works correctly in plasma, though it should as there's not much you can do wrong as long as sound gets piped through pa
<apachelogger> qtmm has shittier API for your simple use case though :P
<Sput> yes, but as Phonon is no longer a part of Qt5, people start to complain that it's an extra dependency...
<Sput> well, I'll talk to TheOneRing (he asked me to figure this out)
<apachelogger> Sput: an extra dependency?
<apachelogger> extra on top of what?
<Sput> "a separate package" :)
<jussi> Sput: do it kde style, give options :D (add cmake options :D )
<apachelogger> windows has packages? :O
<apachelogger> jussi: yeah, abstract the abstraction libraries ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: :D :D :D
<Sput> jussi: yes, it's all optional already now; but I don't want to ship yet another audio notification backend
<Sput> obviously for me it would be easiest to just continue with Phonon as the code is all there :P
<Sput> (and works fine in Qt5 for that matter; thanks for creating proper CMake stuff!)
<apachelogger> cmake omnomnom
<Sput> well, I'll talk to TheOneRing. he's tempted to port the ds9 backend to phonon-qt5 because he thinks that shipping vlc just for notifications is a bit overkill
<apachelogger> Sput: I think someone else was actually using the ds9 backend somewhere
<apachelogger> Sput: you might want to tell him to consult with j-b though
<Sput> hmm
<apachelogger> I really doubt libvlc+libvlccore+fileio+vorbis/pcmdecoder&demuxer would be big
<Sput> ok
<apachelogger> Sput: just remembered, I think that someone else is also using ds9 because they thought vlc was too big for notifications
<apachelogger> can't remember who though
<Sput> for Qt5?
<Sput> meh, the proper solution would be to just use knotify on all platforms!
<apachelogger> Sput: for qt4
<apachelogger> just saying, there may be other interested parties 
<Sput> oh, we use the ds9 backend for qt4
<shadeslayer> anyone uses the kwallet gpg backend here?
<shadeslayer> because I'm going to disable it
<apachelogger> Sput: :O
<apachelogger> Sput: oh random additional thought: windows media foundation may in general be more appropriate than ds9, so a backend rewrite may be handy
<shadeslayer> btw I will not be available till around 2 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am going to get drunk until then
<shadeslayer> I'm here for another 20 minutes or so though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have fun
<shadeslayer> good for me, I can sneak in patches
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> outragous
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> like this one for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/7161940/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since when did the mailing list become a bug tracker :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> Fwd: [Apport KDE] [2014-03-27] Automatic crash report generated by DrKonqi
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> it's hard to file a bug if apport is broken, don't you think :P
<apachelogger> a bit of a chicken-egg situation right there
<shadeslayer> sure, but a bit of googling would have landed you on the bug report ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: me?
<shadeslayer> no, the guy posted to the mailing list
<shadeslayer> s/to/who/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "no, the guy posted who the mailing list"
<apachelogger> well yeah, you know who people are :P
<apachelogger> s/who/how
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> gtg
<shadeslayer> cya at around 2 I guess
<apachelogger> o/
<Riddell> Sput: hmm if people complain about extra dependencies that kindae puts the whole kf5 idea as being a complaint target
<sgclark> Riddell: have you had time to look at calligra?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, uploading it now
<Sput> Riddell: KF5 will only catch on as planned if deployment is easy also on other platforms than Linux
<Sput> (which is why I keep telling people they should keep this in mind, but I'm not sure if that's actually happening)
<Sput> I'm not going to make KF5 a requirement for Quassel (much as I'd love to) if it's not really easy to package in Windows
<Sput> preferably, KDE provides some CMake stuff that can automagically download and build a list of KD5 modules and their dependencies for Win and Mac
<Sput> (and makes sure that it's setup in a way where a normal CMake buildsystem can then pick up the components; I have no clue if CMake config mode actually works, as there's no standard location to install cmake configs to)
<Riddell> sgclark: up for some backporting?
<Riddell> sgclark: also calligra-l10n to be done with all its fiddle
<sgclark> Riddell: still trying to make a saucy pbuild env, not going well. Sure I can attempt i10n, which is top priority?
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder-dist saucy create
<Riddell> sgclark: either way around
<Riddell> sudo debootstrap saucy saucy  when you can't be bothered with pbuilder
<Riddell> sgclark: calligra-l10n-package in kubuntu-automation may well help with calligra-l10n
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a weird multi source package
<sgclark> apachelogger: your command was successful, thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: starting with backport
<yofel> Riddell: the calligra-l10n internal script didn't do the job? That was pretty easy to use last time I worked on it
<Riddell> yofel: I've always got confused by it and had to fix stuff up by hand
<apachelogger> Riddell: since you don't like pbuilder, I can recommend lxc rather than regular chroots very much
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<yofel> apachelogger: do you have an easy pbuilder-like lxc setup? I do like using it for manual building, but for simple testbuilds lxc is just a hassle
<yofel> Riddell: good point, the usage documentation of it was... lacking
<apachelogger> nope, I only looked into lxc yesterdya for like an hour, but it should not be hard to create lbuilder xD
<apachelogger> lx-create -> then overlayfs snapshot per build instance
<yofel> it's possible sure, and a overlayfs setup like auto-upgrade-tester uses would be sweet
<apachelogger> all you need then is a way to conviently exchange the src package and binary results
<apachelogger> which you could do via a mount (which may be a bit eww) or the host script would simply copy the data into the clone before calling execute and copying the data out before calling destroy
<yofel> well, you can just copy that to /var/lib/lxc/*/rootfs/tmp/, the actual command executing needs to happen over ssh though I think
<apachelogger> it really maps very well to how pbuilde rworks anyway
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> yofel: nope, you could stdin pipe
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> pbuilder doesn't do that either
<apachelogger> instaed you'd deploy a tiny harness script into the clone and lxc-execute that from the host
<yofel> if you say so, auto-upgrade-tester fiddels with ssh IIRC, which is why I said that
<apachelogger> which I think is what pbuilder does as well
<yofel> oh, good point
<apachelogger> yofel: I think that's to mimic actual user input
<apachelogger> you could still stdin pipe though I guess
<apachelogger> I may change the neon5 builder to use lxc some time, quite possibly results of that can be salvaged into a possible lbuilder
<shadeslayer> is the freeze over?
<yofel> package building is really the only thing that I still use pbuilder for. When I need a simple chroot I go with lxc usually (mostly because that has the debootstrap stuff cached)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: freeze is over when beta2 announcement is out
<shadeslayer> pft okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you finishing off http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.95_saucy.html
 * yofel  just retried a bunch on that page
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm I'd quite forgotten about it :(
<yofel> pykde4 needs install file mangling (s/3.4/3.3/), otherwise we're good so far
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> will get to it post lunch
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, what I don't know yet, how do you enable non-root user execution of containers?
<yofel> apachelogger: I've never actually tried it: https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/17/lxc-1-0-unprivileged-containers/
<apachelogger> uhu, very hacky
<apachelogger> let's not think about that for now ^^
<menace> is there a way to see, which binary application registered which applications at the dbus-service?
<apachelogger> yofel: placing data in the overlay is a bit of a hack xD
<BluesKaj> hmm, system settings>multimedia>audio&video settings doesn't open in 14.04. it just hangs with the cursor turning over
<BluesKaj> same goes for my desktop 14/04 install, altho it has pulseaudio installed
<apachelogger> because Riddell broke all of multimedia
 * apachelogger ^5's Riddell and welcomes him to the club :P
<BluesKaj> well alsamixer is still available 
<shadeslayer> much interesting
<shadeslayer> kio_sftp is no more?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> nooooooo
<shadeslayer> needs 0.6.0 :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sftp works for me, what's up?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/170854895/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.kde-runtime_4%3A4.12.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> needs newer libssh in saucy
<Riddell>  backport it?
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> yofel: if you want to write lbuilder... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7163019/ should have all the bits needed in terms of actual lxc interaction
<menace> hi, i want to debug ksmserver, but when i attach to ksmserver with gdb, it always says that is already debugged (which it is clearly not) and if i kill the other program, the session exits. i suppose, that is, because kinit is attached to ksmserver and when kinit is killed, the session ends. how can i debug ksmserver?
<shadeslayer> menace: please don't cross post :)
<shadeslayer> and I think you'll get your answer in #kde-devel
<menace> shadeslayer: let's see ;-)
<menace> but i thought, perhaps it is a distribution specific issue...
<shadeslayer> doubt it
<menace> since forking and attaching from kinit/session-beginning is sometimes handled differently, i was not sure... only reason
<menace> shadeslayer: does not look like it, that anyone's helping, does it? ;)
<shadeslayer> ask on the mailing list?
<menace> yeah, I'll subscribe to it
<menace> oh, i think, i found a possibility
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I got the GPG thing working
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your key must be fully trusted
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how's the release going
<shadeslayer> need any help?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which GPG thing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kwallet gpg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh weren't we going to disable that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I did
<shadeslayer> but I also got it to work
<shadeslayer> afiestas *really* recommended that we disable it
<yofel> what's the default?
<shadeslayer> GPG for me
<shadeslayer> and it says "for better protection"
<Riddell> but it doesn't work at all for a new user
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> so very unfriendly
<yofel> IMO, if upstream doesn't recommend it, they should be disabling it
<Riddell> you want to connect to wifi and it says use gpg and it breaks
<yofel> or at least not-enable-by-default
<Riddell> shadeslayer: release in about 4 hours, needs a story on kubuntu.org and this checked over https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu
<sgclark> Riddell: calligra saucy backport in my ubuntu one. Runs through saucy pbuilder with only one dep change.
<yofel> sgclark: is it in a PPA? then we could just copy it
<sgclark> PPA?
<sgclark> yofel: I don't know what you mean sorry
<yofel> sgclark: ah ok, PPA's are our launchpad archives, like kubuntu-ninjas/ppa or kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<yofel> every launchpad user can have some so you might want to look into it
<yofel> sgclark: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<yofel> sgclark: in the meanwhile, where's the package? Then I could upload it too
<sgclark> yofel: in my ubuntu one, I don't have your email to give access
<yofel> yofel@gmx.net
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> hello
<yofel> hi Peace-
<Peace-> hi yofel
<shadeslayer> yofel: want to see something neat?
<yofel> always ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/27/plasma-desktopUA2242.png
<shadeslayer> :3
<yofel> NERD o.O?
 * Peace- hheheheh nerd
<shadeslayer> silly plugin name
<shadeslayer> for vim
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> yeah, I recognised vim, but that's cool indeed
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/27/plasma-desktoppX2242.png
<shadeslayer> notice the +'s on the left
<yofel> :O
<Peace-> mah i love kate :P 
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, even more fun : http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/27/plasma-desktopwH2242.png
<yofel> :O
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, that's qvim
<shadeslayer> or Qt Vim :P
<yofel> wait what, that exists?
<yofel> gimme
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://bitbucket.org/equalsraf/vim-qt/wiki/Home
<shadeslayer> yofel: ./configure --enable-gui=qt --prefix=/opt/vim-qt --with-vim-name=qvim --enable-rubyinterp --enable-pythoninterp --enable-python3interp
<shadeslayer> for extra pythonness
<yofel> sgclark: did you use a different tarball to build calligra for saucy? Trying to apply your files to the trusty tarball gives:
<yofel> dpkg-source: error: file ./calligra_2.8.1.orig.tar.xz has size 138470468 instead of expected 138471552
<shadeslayer> yofel: I still haven't found a good way to find files inside a project
<shadeslayer> or jumping around into functions
<shadeslayer> ctags just seem very 90's
<sgclark> yofel: sorry having internet issues, will re-upload the orig file
<yofel> sgclark: I would rather find out why they're mismatching, otherwise I'll have to do a full upload when a diff upload should be sufficient
<sgclark> yofel: my internet cut out possibly while it was uploading
<yofel> sgclark: then it would be mine, as I downloaded the tarball from launchpad. The .dsc has the filesize in it though and that doesn't match
<sgclark> yofel: did you get it ? I am building off tarball retrieved from depot
<yofel> for some reason your tarball doesn't match with depot, MD5: f35d3b792875b31576804090872a9771 != 85629dd9ed72a0b57ed279528b0879d7
<yofel> but now I can rebuild the package easily
<sgclark> what ? how did that happen? have I just wasted days of work? I am confused
<yofel> sgclark: it should be fine, after all the archive upload to trusty used the correct tarball
<yofel> I'll just take your changes and rebase them on the right file
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> sgclark: what's fixMsooXmlTableStyleCase.diff ?
<yofel> sgclark: aah, the tarball was respun upstream to fix the error that this patch fixes
<yofel> hence the different files
<sgclark> yofel: ahh
<sgclark> that makes sense then
<yofel> sgclark: what exactly did you change? Your packaging was a bit outdated so the diff is a bit large and I don't really see what you changed for the backport http://paste.ubuntu.com/7164538/
<sgclark> yofel: my packaging was a bit outdated? This is my first backport and all I did was run it against pbuilder saucy and had to change okular depend version, as newest does not exist in saucy. Your paste looks like all of the work I did for trusty build...
<yofel> sgclark: that's the diff between the trusty archive package and yours
<yofel> backporting usually means taking the package from trusty, and adjusting it for saucy. Here I guess jr changed the package before upload so they don't match
<sgclark> Oh I think I know what happened, looks like I failed to bzr add patches
<sgclark> though we no longer need so I should rebuild calligra with new tarball? 
<sgclark> more going on there though. I don't know what all he changed
<yofel> I'll look at things in detail in a moment, a bit busy right now
<sgclark> yofel: no there is something very wrong here, patches being added back in that should have been removed. Disregard this being ready. 
<yofel> the patches are there because the tarball is different
<sgclark> yofel: I am thinking I want to grab the new tarball and rebuild. What do you think?
<yofel> sgclark: probably best, run this:
<yofel> dget -xu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/calligra/1:2.8.1-0ubuntu1/+files/calligra_2.8.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> then you'll start from the current trusty package
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> sgclark: do you have a gpg key? I could explain you how to setup a PPA if you want. Having the package in an archive makes it easier to a) test it as we have the binaries b) review it as it's in a public location c) one can copy packages between archives easily
<sgclark> yofel: yeah, I set up a persoanl ppa. will upload this to that when ready
<yofel> yay
<Riddell> beta 2 feels nearly out
<sgclark> yofel: I grabbed the tarball from depot and that error (the one I created patch for) is still there. Where did you get your tarball that was fixed?
<yofel> sgclark: I ran the dget line I gave you
<yofel> which downloads the tarball from launchpad
<yofel> and that has the same md5 as depot
<yofel> sgclark: wait, which patch are we talking about exactly?
<sgclark> well the depot was not fixed so I am back to havving no idea why the mdsums would be off
<sgclark> BorDer needs to be Border in MsooXmlTableStyle.cpp
<yofel> let me verify this
<yofel> sgclark: ok, seems like upstream messed up again?
<yofel> 85629dd9ed72a0b57ed279528b0879d7 is indeed still broken, and I just realized that raymond complained about that today
<sgclark> I don't know but this is getting frustrating. 
<yofel> sgclark: in any case, we'll have to fix the trusty package first, as that's broken too
<yofel> sgclark: the tarball was respun though, so the md5sums were still off
<sgclark> yofel: I am going to apply my original fix to this latest depot I downloaded ok?
<yofel> it's just that the new tarball is broken too
<sgclark> will that resolve mdsums?
<yofel> sure, as long as yours is 85629dd9ed72a0b57ed279528b0879d7
<sgclark> yofel: verified, moving forward
<Sput> agateau: are there any plans to do a release of libdbusmenu-qt with the cmake config stuff and Qt5 support in?
<Sput> 0.9.2 is getting a bit stale :P
<ScottK> Sput: IIRC he stopped dealing with it when he left Canonical.
<Riddell> Subject: [ubuntu-release] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Final Beta released
<Riddell> whee
<valorie> btw, our https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu shows down at the Software Common to all Ubuntu flavours section:
<valorie> Include: Nothing found for "^##StartTrustyReleaseBugs"!
<valorie> Include: Nothing found for "##EndTrustyReleaseBugs"!
<valorie> in red
<Riddell> hmm, some breakage there, wasn't like that this afternoon
 * Riddell removes
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1404-lts-beta-2
<valorie> weeeee
<Riddell> slightly concerned we'll now get lots of bugs about amarok crashing from people who need to update to latest qtwebkit
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-28
 * yofel upload a calligra that hopefully builds (i.e. with sgclark's patch)
<ahoneybun> howdy
<sgclark> yofel: the same calligra I have been working on?
<yofel> sgclark: trusty in my case
<sgclark> that is the one
<yofel> ah hm, sorry, is there something that's to be done other than add the patch?
<yofel> oh, 4.12.97 is up
<yofel> anyone uploading it?
<yofel> if not then I'll do it in ~10min
<sgclark> yofel: not that I can see. I have been at this for 14 hours though, so saucy build will have to wait until tomorrow sorry
<yofel> sgclark: no problem, I didn't hear back from you so I just went ahead and upload it with the patch included, sorry again if you were still on it
<yofel> now to hope that it'll work this time
<sgclark> yofel: [14:52] <sgclark> yofel: verified, moving forward , but anyway, hopefully it will build. I will work on saucy with that if it does. Thanks for your help today
<yofel> thanks for helping out as well :)
<jose> hello, everyone!
<jose> Riddell: an update on the broken login on the wiki RT ticket, alexlist mentioned it's gotten a bit more priority. If it's not fixed in the following days I'll see what can I do and poke some other people
<jose> valorie: ping, around?
<valorie> hi jose
<jose> hey! I was checking http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org/revision/13 and bug #745631, and was wondering if it's worth to change the copyright date from the page to display 2010-2014
<ubottu> bug 745631 in Kubuntu Website "www.kubuntu.org home page has copyright year as 2010" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745631
<jose> current fix would be to put 2012-2014, but actually 2010 was the original date, so that's why I have a bit of a doubt
<valorie> I don't have much to do with the website, jose, but I second your idea
<jose> yep, I just wanted a second opinion :)
<jose> thank you!
<valorie> I should say something like 2010-$present year
<jose> previous committer said the php code wasn't working, so hardcoding it is the best option
<jose> fixing it now and will poke IS in a min
<valorie> well, getting good code would be a nice start!
<valorie> hardcoding is ...
<jose> :P
 * jose googles for working code
<jose> would 'Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.' still be valid?
<jose> valorie: ^
<valorie> yes
<valorie> the name is not ours, but their
<valorie> s
<jose> gotcha
<snele> guys I have failed krite updates in 14.04
<snele> error: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/36/vG/A10O6HH/snapshot21.png
<valorie> hmmm, could be a packaging error
<valorie> installing calligra to check
<valorie> and now updating
<valorie> both calligra and krita are being upgraded
<valorie> using apt-get
<snele> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snele>  krita : Depends: calligra-libs (= 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4) but 1:2.8.1-0ubuntu2 is installed
<snele>  sudo apt-get -f install 
<snele> fixed it
<valorie> hmmm, I had an error as well
<valorie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<valorie>  /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a2.8.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<valorie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<valorie> odd, running sudo apt-get -f install reinstalled krita
<valorie> or rather, upgraded, although supposedly it already was
<jose> valorie: what version of krita do you have now?
<valorie> 2.8.1
<valorie> same with you?
<jose> give me a sec so it can download and install
<jose> though packages.ubuntu.com lists 2.8.0
<valorie> when you ran sudo apt-get -f install, what did it do?
<jose> not the original guy who asked the question, but let me try
<valorie> oops
<valorie> sorry, jose
<jose> if it's a bug, it's to be reported :)
<valorie> which is why I installed, to see if we got the same errors
<valorie> snele: when you ran sudo apt-get -f install, what happened?
<snele> valorie: it upgraded krita
<snele> full log: http://paste.kde.org/pdrty03kk
<valorie> snele: if you file a bug, i'll confirm
<snele> valorie: it seems that it is already reported
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1298805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298805 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jose> I installed successfully in saucy
<valorie> snele: thanks for finding the bug report; I added my apt-get errors
<snele> valorie: launchpad found it when I tried to report the bug ;)
<valorie> nice
<apachelogger> sgclark, Riddell: more conflicts bug 1298805
<ubottu> bug 1298805 in calligra (Ubuntu) "package krita 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298805
<Riddell> bah
<sgclark> Riddell: apachelogger: sorry I needed a nap... there was an issue with md5sums. yofel inadvertanly uploaded something. I am working on it now.
<yofel> all I did was fix the build failure
<sgclark> hmm, that new error should not be there then. looking 
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it's different packages conflicting
<apachelogger> so the one from yesterday doesn't really have anything to do with this one ^^
<yofel> there's breaks/replaces for the second error, with the wrong version
<sgclark> I see it yofel, fixing
<Riddell> jussi: bounced you an e-mail about some chap selling kubuntu polo shirts, not sure what to say
<jussi> Riddell: heh
<jussi> Im unsure also
<Riddell> jose: thanks for fixing those links
<Riddell> jussi: then I think I'll just tell him that's fine (if canonical trademark is fine with it) but we're happy doing our own thing
<jussi> Riddell: for me, Im happy to let them do it or Im happy to keep doing it. that said, the official shop is nice to have, especially with the work that I am/have done for the next shop implementation
<Riddell> jussi: I doubt I trust it as much as yours :)
<jussi> Riddell: hehe, fair point  :D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: bind mounting with lxc is a bit nasty
<apachelogger> you actually have to define the full host target mount path (i.e. /var/lib/lxc/containerwhoop/rootfs/root/mount)
<apachelogger> which is a drag because it of course makes the containter not relocatable, not that big a deal but nasty nonetheless
<apachelogger> plus, it appears to me lxc-start-ephemeral doesn't actually manage to snapshot this correctly, so you probably end up manually twiddling the values in the config of the snapshot or something
<agateau> Sput: I don't maintain libdbusmenu-qt anymore :/
<Riddell> sgclark: how's calligra getting on?
<Riddell> I lost track of where it was
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed, building and testing first
<Riddell> lovely
<sgclark> someone upstream uploaded a new tarball messing yofel and myself up >.<
<Riddell> pesky upstream
<sgclark> a broken one at that!
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon issue, where should this header be?  http://paste.kde.org/pkzxwknhi
<Riddell> it's in /usr/include/phonon4qt5/phonon/Phonon/AbstractMediaStream
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> that's wrong
<apachelogger> I think(tm)
<Riddell> but where's right?
<apachelogger>  /usr/include/phonon4qt5/Phonon/AbstractMediaStream
<apachelogger> FWIW, those includse are deprecated
<apachelogger> shoudl be changed to phonon/AbstractMediaStream
<apachelogger> -- Up-to-date: /usr/include/phonon4qt5/KDE/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that's debian/kubuntu logic moving them around
<apachelogger> KDE/Phonon is also somewhat wrong though
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll put it on my todo, to fix it change the includes in runtime please
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems to work, probably my packaging bug then
<Riddell> sgclark: another calligra change I'm afriad
<Riddell> sgclark: could you get rid of the bits that explicitly use gcc 4.7?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, KDE/Phonon/ works?
<Riddell> sgclark: doko just built it with default gcc and says it works
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes seesm to
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> well, maybe the cmake config adds the path correctly
<apachelogger> which is possible since the KDE/* stuff is meant as compat for when phonon moved out of kdelibs
<Riddell> having two headers just seems inelegant to me
<Riddell> I blame qt4 
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you mean?
<apachelogger> there's only one haeder, there's just two camels :P
<Riddell> crazy I tell you
<BluesKaj> system settings>multimedia can't open audio&video settings, the cursor just sits there rotating. Checked the logs but i don't see any error
<sgclark> Riddell: I hope that is the cause that makes pbuilder fail. How do I find bits that use that?
<Riddell> sgclark: it's just the build-depends in debian/control and the two lines setting variables in debian/rules
<Riddell> sgclark: what failure are you getting?
<sgclark> Riddell: does pbuilder have a log?
<apachelogger> ~/pbuilder/*_result
<apachelogger> if you are using pbuilder-dist anyway, which you should 
<sgclark> Riddell: terminal cuts off before Error 1 and Error 2 is useless, thanks apachelogger
<sgclark> oh? did not know that
<apachelogger> takes away most of the shittyness of pbuilder
<sgclark> well I like the sound of that, using that from now on
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<jose> Riddell: hey, mind a quick PM?
<Riddell> hi jose 
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> sgclark: more changes for calligra http://paste.ubuntu.com/7168983/
<sgclark> Riddell: what am I looking at? I did the gcc , the vc bit?
<Riddell> sgclark: oh then all good, didn't think you had the vc change
<sgclark> Riddell: I didn't, was asking, ok fixing again lol
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah add the vc bit then
 * ahoneybun is a friend of gnome
<Riddell> ?!
<ahoneybun> lol
<sgclark> ack
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1299059] kwalletd crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299059 (by Javier Rivera)
<ahoneybun> I'm friends of all 
<ahoneybun> *a friend of everyone
<Riddell> ahoneybun: kde supporting member?
<ahoneybun> no that takes the money right away
<ahoneybun> gnome takes payments
<ahoneybun> I do wish to support that way as well
 * ahoneybun has ubuntu GNOME on his macbook
 * sgclark is 100% Kubuntu now :)
<ahoneybun> is it so wrong to donate the other project?
<sgclark> lol no
<sgclark> I am coming from gentoo, kubuntu has spoiled me lol
 * ahoneybun wants his mousepad and stickers from his 2012 donation to gnome
<Riddell> sgclark: ah, gentoo, that explain why you like compiling things :)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> it's... littlegirl!
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: tried the new beta yet?
<littlegirl> No, sorry. I should grab it and see. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Got a link?
<ahoneybun> omg littlegirl
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Heh. (:
<ahoneybun> I keep thinking of bioshock with your name lol
<littlegirl> Sorry about that. I got the handle a long time before I got onto the internet, and I just kept it. (:
<ahoneybun> just funny
<ahoneybun> have you seen the docs progress littlegirl?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: No, but I saw in the mailing list that there was some huge oversight that got fixed at the last second.
<littlegirl> I would help out more with the Kubuntu docs if you guys used BZR and DocBook or Mallard. (:
 * littlegirl is not a wiki type of person
<ahoneybun> we are on userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu now
<littlegirl> Still a wiki?
<Riddell> littlegirl: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> mediawiki now
<littlegirl> Riddell: Thanks - grabbing. (:
<littlegirl> It's gonna take 12 minutes. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Well, if you guys ever go back to BZR and Mallard or DocBook, let me know, and I'll jump in. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl:  in the mean time I'm sure there's other bits you can help with, like testing and fixing
<littlegirl> Riddell: Testing I can do. What kind of fixing?
<Riddell> you can jump into packaging, help out sgclark 
<Riddell> littlegirl: well fixing whatever bugs you find during testing :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: LOL - I'm not a programmer. (:
<littlegirl> I tried getting involved with man pages, but got no response.
<maco> littlegirl: packaging isnt programming
<Riddell> packaging isn't programming, and it does involve bzr :)
<Riddell> littlegirl: oh I've got a manpage I need help with if you want to do one
<littlegirl> Riddell: Ooh, if it involves bzr, it intrigues me. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, which one?
<littlegirl> Riddell: I've written the Ktrash one, but haven't given it to anyone yet.
<Riddell> littlegirl: the man page is the qt5options and kde5options page which badly need updated
<Riddell> littlegirl: packaging, well there's almost always things to package, today we need akonadi, I can give you a tutorial any time
<littlegirl> I kind of try to find a hole and fill it, and nobody seems to be writing missing man pages, so I wanted to take that on, but when it came up in the mailing list, interest seemed to fade, and I wasn't able to find others who shared mine. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: which mailing list?
<littlegirl> Riddell: Hang on, let me find it.
<Riddell> littlegirl: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-frameworks-devel/2014-January/009815.html
<littlegirl> Riddell: It's the wiki vs documentation thread here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2013-September/thread.html
<littlegirl> Riddell: So I guess you wouldn't have seen it. (:
<littlegirl> Is Trusty going to be an LTS?
<Riddell> littlegirl: ah yes, ubuntu probably cares less about about manpages than debian do.  but that kf5options one certanly needs doing, let me know if you want to try it
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes it is, all 5 years of it
<littlegirl> Woohoo! (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, looking to see what, exactly, you guys want done to that man page.
<Riddell> littlegirl: you'll need to install KF5 stuff to see what works, neon5 would be the way to do that
<littlegirl> Riddell: Do you want http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-frameworks-devel/2014-January/009815.html added to the man page? Or do you need someone to test which options are valid and make sure only the currently valid ones are in it?
<littlegirl> Riddell: Can I do that in a VM? I've only got one computer (unless you count my tablet). (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: I think that's me saying what's in the manpages just now, and it needs checked which are valid
<Riddell> littlegirl: the rest of that thread has people saying which ones are valid but it probably still needs checked
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, and if I install neon5, how would I test which ones are valid?
<littlegirl> Riddell: I can test if I know how. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: you can use a VM or an ec2 cloud computer but neon5 installs alongside your normal software so there's no danger in installing it
<Riddell> littlegirl: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_5_for_Frameworks_5_Development
<littlegirl> Riddell: I think I'll put it in a VM. Is it okay to do it in the Trusty beta, or would I be better off grabbing a known stable release to use it in?
<Riddell> littlegirl: trusty beta is all good
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1299059] kwalletd crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299059 (by Javier Rivera)
<littlegirl> Riddell: Ooooh, I've got it. Let me install it and see what's new and exciting. (:
<Riddell> sgclark: he filed a bug too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1299096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299096 in calligra (Ubuntu) "clean up build dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<sgclark> ok
<littlegirl> Riddell: VirtualBox really ought to have an icon for Kubuntu rather than auto-detecting as Ubuntu when you create a VM in it.
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> it's all the same thing
<shadeslayer> xnox: ping https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1299099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299099 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installer crash after setting a boot partition (while installing)" [Undecided,New]
<littlegirl> I still feel strongly that the installation should get rid of the "Install now" button and replace it with a "Next" button, because there is still more to the installation process when you are required to press that button. "Install now" is a very *final* thing to have on a button.
<Riddell> littlegirl: it's needs more than just "next" it's formatting your hard disk!
<littlegirl> Riddell: Not at the Disk Setup step. That happens later when you get to the partitioning.
<littlegirl> Riddell: I am an idiot. Feel free to kick me in the head.
 * littlegirl kicks self in head
<Riddell> ouch! don't do that!
<littlegirl> Couldn't help it. (:
<littlegirl> Installing! This seems to be faster than the last time I installed Kubuntu.
<littlegirl> Riddell: I still think the button text needs to change. Maybe "Begin installing" rather than "Install now" because there are still screens after the Disk Setup screen in which the user has to make choices.
<Riddell> I think when it was discussed on the mailing list it conluded with something like "begin install and continue setup"
<Riddell> littlegirl: it's a little faffy though because you have to make sure it's translated
<Riddell> littlegirl: bzr patches welcome though :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: LOL - no, they're not! This got discussed at length in the mailing list and I lost hard. (:
<littlegirl> Installation hung on the reboot after installation: http://imagebin.org/302391
<littlegirl> Excuse my pink and purple system colors. I love them, but many people are shocked by them. (:
<littlegirl> I can send the shutdown signal or power off the machine.
<littlegirl> Sending the shutdown signal did nothing, so I powered off the machine. Now to see if it installed or not. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: someone else reported the same but it work fine for me
<littlegirl> Riddell: It seems to have installed just fine and I'm in. I'm gonna shut it down and take a snapshot before I mess with it. (:
<littlegirl> Just curious, but why did you guys get rid of the little cashew in the upper right corner and replace it with a rectangular button offset from the right edge? It's been that way for several releases now and I never saw any mention of why.
<Riddell> littlegirl: nothing to do with us (kubuntu) that'll have been a decision of the kde plasma developers
<Riddell> littlegirl: but it's probably because a cashew is a bit of a random thing to include
<littlegirl> Riddell: I kind of liked the cashew. (:
<Riddell> there's still a cashew in the bottom right on the toolbar
<littlegirl> Riddell: Exactly. I wonder why they got rid of one and left us with the other. (:
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark: bug 1299096
<ubottu> bug 1299096 in calligra (Ubuntu) "clean up build dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299096
<sgclark> apachelogger: yep got it
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't hassle her! she's working as fast as she can!
<Riddell> apachelogger: does neon5 use qt 5.3 git?
<apachelogger> I am not hassling I am just point out that doko also has nice fixes for us :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<littlegirl> Riddell: Installing neon5 - it's taking a while. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes there's a lot to it
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> yofel: have you ever had problems with containers not being able to speak to the outside world?
<apachelogger> I have the most peculiar routing problems
<yofel> yes, and I never figured out why (where my issue was getting no IP over dhcp)
<apachelogger> yofel: on trusty or saucy already?
<yofel> the workaround for that was to install libvirt-bin and switch to use virbr instead of lxcbr
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm on trusty mostly (haven't see it there yet)
<apachelogger> ah yeah, if you have libvirt it will grab the bridge before lxc
<apachelogger> thing is ip works just fine, the host just doesn't want to forward route stuff
<apachelogger> i.e. I can ping the host, but I cannot ping my local router
<yofel> hm, that's weird. For me it was the DHCPOFFER from dnsmasq never arriving in the container
<littlegirl> Riddell: Do you want both kdeoptions and qtoptions man pages to be updated? And do you have a preference for which KDE and QT applications should be used to test the options?
<yofel> apachelogger: FWIW, that's with the virt and lxc bridges. My server has eth0 bridged and that always worked fine so far
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> littlegirl: yep, kf5options and qt5options which are now in https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/kdoctools/repository/revisions/master/show/docs
<Riddell> littlegirl: they should be options available to all qt and kde applications so test with any you can
<littlegirl> Riddell: Do I need git to use that link? I grabbed the tarball, but can't seem to find the man pages in it. Sorry, I'm a newb (n00b?) at this. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: you can download individual files e.g. the download link here https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/kdoctools/repository/revisions/master/changes/docs/qt5options/man-qt5options.7.docbook
<Riddell> littlegirl: but probably easiest to just get a git clone
<Riddell> littlegirl: git is like bzr but alas much more complex
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, thanks for all the info. I copied all of the messages in the mailing list thread to a text file and will compare what's in them with what's in the man pages and then test all of them. I'll update both man pages and can send them updated files to you directly by email if you like and if you're happy with them you can put them in the git repository. Or, if you want me to use the git repository directly, you might 
<littlegirl> want to give me Absolutely Idiot Proof Instructions for the basics that I would need to grab the files, make changes, and upload my changes without stepping on somebody else's work. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: either way, e-mailing me is fine
<littlegirl> Riddell: Email it is, then. Easier for me. Then I can focus on the testing and the writing, which is the fun part. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Is there a deadline on this?
<Riddell> littlegirl: not especially, june 1st I guess https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Epics
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind packaging 4.12.97
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, I'm kindae trying to be release manager for plasma next currently
<littlegirl> Riddell: Oh, I'll be done long before then. (:
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> monday tehn
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yofel put it into the ppa
<shadeslayer> awesome beans
<littlegirl> Riddell: Shall I ignore "Bus::Open:Can not get ibus-daemon's address." messages as long as I don't get any red errors in neon5?
<yofel> coffee beans? :D
<Riddell> littlegirl: mm, if it works then you can ignore it I guess
 * genii hears something about coffee, investigates, then goes back to work
<littlegirl> Riddell: So just to be certain, if I do Test 1 with a single dash before caption like this: http://imagebin.org/302410 and I do Test 2 with two dashes before caption like this: http://imagebin.org/302411 then even though both give that ibus-daemon's address warning, Test 2 is the good test and the correct syntax to use based on those results, right? 
<littlegirl> Riddell: I forgot to add that the single dash one fails because of the red warnings, right? Sorry, I'm just trying to be certain where the parameters of my box are so I know how to interpret my test results. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: I'd ignore those warnings and see what the application does
<Riddell> if they both set the caption then they're both correct
<littlegirl> Riddell: What if it opens in both cases, as it did in that test?
<littlegirl> Riddell: And in both tests, the caption was properly applied to Kate.
<Riddell> littlegirl: then they're both right and put both in the manpage
<littlegirl> Riddell: LOL, I hadn't thought of that. Got it. Okay, I'm off to do this. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: you could check if maybe -caption is qt apps only and --caption is kde apps
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, will do. (:
<sgclark> Riddell: calligra committed to bzr
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh!
<lordievader> Good evening.
<sgclark> Riddell: I am working on saucy backport now, then I am afraid I am out of time :( need to prepare for trip
<littlegirl> Riddell: Do I need to follow the instructions in the "Testing individual applications" section here: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Testing_individual_applications for each program I test the man page options with, or can I just type neon5-env in Konsole and then run the command for the program followed by the option I want to test?
<Riddell> littlegirl: just type neon5-env in Konsole and run it is good
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, thanks a bunch! I'm all set and will go play with this stuff and fix some man pages. (:
<kdeuser56> yofel: why does apt-get remove akonadi-backend-mysql want to remove kdepim, plasma etc. ?
<yofel> kdeuser56: failure prevention. akonadi cannot detect which backends are available, so mysql is guaranteed to be there as it's the default
<kdeuser56> yofel: for example one could want to switch to akonadi-backend-postgresql and therefore mysql would not be required anymore
<kdeuser56> yofel: is it defined by upstream or a packaging matter?
<yofel> the default is defined by upstream so far, akonadi not detecting backends would be an upstream issue too, that we force mysql to be installed is packaging stuff
<kdeuser56> yofel installing postgreesql backend automatically defaults to postgresql one?
<yofel> no, as I said, it doesn't know what backends it has, and it will never auto-switch anything
<yofel> so even if you remove all backends, it'll still happily try mysql and error out
<yofel> if you install !mysql and remove mysql it'll still error out - unless you go to the settings and switch the backend
<yofel> you can also switch to a not-installed backend, breaking it
<yofel> fun really
<kdeuser56> yofel: there are no gui settings, are there?
<yofel> sure there are
<kdeuser56> yofel: where?
<kdeuser56> yofel: I thought you would need edit .config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<yofel> kdeuser56: either look for akonadi configuration in the applications, or run: kcmshell4 akonadi
<kdeuser56> yofel: thx
<kdeuser56> yofel: anything to consider that it works?
<kdeuser56> yofel: simply installing, purging the configs and starting does not work
<kdeuser56> yofel: it can't connect to postgresql
<yofel> not sure, if it's postgresql, I never got the local mode to work. Only connecting to the system DB worked
<Sput> Riddell: re the previous discussion about KF5, http://www.proli.net/2014/03/19/kde-sdk-next-how-will-we-develop-in-a-year/ gives me hope that people are indeed thinking about it, and will strive for making KF5 a viable set of libraries for cross-platform development
<Riddell> aah, friday evening, the perfect time for spreading freedom through software
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin_ 
<ovidiu-florin_> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: are you planning on doing the website story import?
<ovidiu-florin_> story? the blog archive?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: kubuntu.org news archives
<ovidiu-florin_> I'm not sure on how to proceed on that.
<ovidiu-florin_> Copy each one manualy? (copy the HTML code)
<ovidiu-florin_> or use a script for that
<ovidiu-florin_> to migrate
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: ug that would take ages
<ovidiu-florin_> a script would be faster
<ovidiu-florin_> but risky
<Riddell> must be some way to extract them from the drupal database
<ovidiu-florin_> there is
<ovidiu-florin_> but it's risky
<Riddell> what's the risk?
<ovidiu-florin_> it might import stuff wrong and break the current site
<Riddell> how would it break the site?
<ovidiu-florin_> import in the wrong table or column
<yofel> make a backup first o.O?
<ovidiu-florin_> will do
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: but do you know how to extract the stories from the current site?
<ovidiu-florin_> I have a SQL dump from the time I've started the romanian site
<ovidiu-florin_> since then, there aren't many articles to copy by hand
<Riddell> yeah that could work
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: think it'll be possible for release in 3 weeks?
<ovidiu-florin_> afaik yofel has access to edit the current articles, he could just send me their html code
<ovidiu-florin_> I'll start migrating it tonight
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: or I can just give you access too :)
<yofel> we can just give you the admin password
<ovidiu-florin_> I'll see how far I can get
<ovidiu-florin_> Riddell yofel I'll ask for it after I'm done with the old ones
<ovidiu-florin_> Riddell: side topic: I have this proposition: https://www.transifex.com/organization/kde4/
<ovidiu-florin_> we are testing it for the romanian translations right now
<ovidiu-florin_> it is just in testing
<ovidiu-florin_> but it can do marvels world wide :D
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: does that mean the people problems you had with kde romanian translations are fixed?
<ovidiu-florin_> nope
<Riddell> fooey
<ovidiu-florin_> I'll start talking with them again soon though
<ovidiu-florin_> I've managed to get Kubuntu in a school
<Riddell> yay :)
<ovidiu-florin_> :D
<Riddell> what's the story with that?
<ovidiu-florin_> Just need to finish that ro-education package to arange it a bit for them
<ovidiu-florin_> The current KDE translations cannot be used in education, but I have no official confirmation for this yet
<ovidiu-florin_> It's just my suspicion
<ovidiu-florin_> because they are not officially correct
<ovidiu-florin_> from the point of view of the state
<ovidiu-florin_> after I'll have an official confirmation, I'll open the subject with the translators again
<Riddell> gosh what a lot of hassle, good luck with that
<ovidiu-florin_> thanks
<utusan> wanted to test so I tried to install plasma-desktop. but there is no kde or kubuntu session?
<ovidiu-florin_> utusan: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<utusan> is there a meta pkg that will install the basic kde. never mind apps, I'll just add them later
<Riddell> kubuntu-desktop is our meta package
<utusan> but that will bring in all of the kitchen sink?
<utusan> just wanted a minimal set that I can add apps later
<Riddell> you can try kde-plasma-desktop
<utusan> so I tried plasma-desktop
<Riddell> it's from debian so we don't test it
<utusan> ok, how about plasma-desktop?  It didn't buld a kde/kubuntu session
<Riddell> no, it's just an application like any other
<utusan> from the description it should?
<utusan> kde-plasma-desktop seems to not get over konqueror.  why depend on it?
<utusan> I know my bos is pretty old, but may I suggest to ship kubuntu with desktop effect off?
<utusan> box*
<utusan> it's dead on arrival if gpu can't handle it.  luckily system change accepted it from another desktop
<Riddell> kwin ought to auto detect if it can't handle it and turn them off automatically
<Riddell> we don't depend on kde-plasma-desktop
<utusan> mine didn't, or taking too long, just blank
<utusan> I meant kde-plasma-desktop meta pkg depends on konqueror
<utusan> so which pkg has the kubuntu.desktop session file?
<Riddell> dpkg -S /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-kde-plasma.conf 
<Riddell> kde-workspace-data: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/40-kde-plasma.conf
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kde-workspace 4.11.8
<utusan> I mean the one you can find in /usr/share/xsessions
<yofel> you'll also at least need kde-workspace-bin for startkde
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299266
<yofel> utusan: same package
<yofel> kde-workspace-data: /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop
<utusan> thanks yofel
<utusan> I'll check it out
<yofel> although lightdm uses the other file these days
<utusan> I use lightdm but I think it's getting it from /usr/share/xsessions
<utusan> my lightdm.conf.d only has 50-greeter-wrapper.conf  50-xserver-command.conf 50-guest-wrapper.conf    60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<yofel> hm, yeah, it uses both, the other file is for the user-session setting
<ovidiu-florin_> yofel: you also use quassel, right?
<yofel> yes
<ovidiu-florin_> how do I change my nick back to ovidiu-florin (no underscore)
<ovidiu-florin_> ?
<Riddell>  /nick ovidiu-florin
<yofel> you can either set mulitple nicks and switch between them left of the input box, or do it the classic way as Riddell said
<ovidiu-florin_> tried both... doesn't work
<ovidiu-florin_> "Nick already in use: ovidiu-florin"
<yofel> is it registered? Then you can try to /msg nickserv ghost <password> I think
<ovidiu-florin_> it is registered
<yofel> you are twice in here, so ghosting the other one should help
<ovidiu-florin> "You are now identified for ovidiu-florin."
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey :D
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1299266] Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.8 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299266 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<Riddell> gosh baloo is pretty key to getting SC packages to build
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: it helps to link all your nick variants
<valorie> then you don't have to ghost
<Riddell> it failed and lots of other important ones failed
 * Riddell fixes
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I only have the one
<ovidiu-florin> the oder one is invented by quassel
<yofel> I only see kdepim-runtime as failed, everything else is in depwait
<yofel> ... on baloo ^^
<Riddell> I also fixed kdepim-runtime
<valorie> right, so you can link the one with the tail
<valorie> or make up something more nifty
<valorie> doing a /msg nickserv help gets you all kinds of info
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it would be simpler to migrate to a fresh installation of a Wordpress site, and then do those settings
<ovidiu-florin> since there would be lots of duplicate item IDs
<ovidiu-florin> ^^ (do the settings again from the site admin pannel)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you mean scrap existing test.kubuntu.co.uk?
<ovidiu-florin> not exactly. 
<ovidiu-florin> keep it as an example, from were we can copy paste stuff
<ovidiu-florin> (that's the easy part)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make a subdir and start a clean WP installation. 
<ovidiu-florin> I'll need a new DB
<ovidiu-florin> I can do this locally
<ovidiu-florin> and then just clone the DB on the current site
<ovidiu-florin> should have thoung of this from start
<ovidiu-florin> thought*
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-29
<sgclark> Riddell: or yofel: calligra saucy building here: https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa/+builds?build_state=building
<Riddell> sgclark: no it's not :(
<Riddell> Missing build dependencies: libetonyek-dev
<sgclark> omg, it went through pbuilder sigh
<Riddell> sgclark: it's just because it's missing from your PPA but it is in the kubuntu-ppa/backports PPA
<Riddell> sgclark: you can copy it easily enough https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+copy-packages
<Riddell> then click retry
<sgclark> how do I copy?
<sgclark> neverrmind
<sgclark> No matching package for 'libetonyek-dev'.
<Riddell> sgclark: where's that?
<sgclark> Kubuntu Backports Copy packages from Kubuntu Backports
<Riddell> source package is called libetonyek
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do we have a public sponsor list?
<Riddell> just use the form on this page https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=eton&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nope
<sgclark> err yeah that makes sense sorry
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can we have one?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: wouldn't be a long list
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah I guess so, but why?
<ovidiu-florin> I'll tell you in a moment
<Riddell> it would mostly attract spammers wanting a link on the website
<ovidiu-florin> if I get a positive answer
<Riddell> ah, you have a new sponsor for us wanting a link on our website? :)
<ovidiu-florin> surprise if it works. be patient :D
<Riddell> I'm not against it if it's suitable, just don't want to turn into selling links for money
<ovidiu-florin> I'm currently talking with the guys from cms2cms. they do CMS migrations.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to get one for free for kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> and we can give them some publicity
<Riddell> yeah I should think we could
<sgclark> Riddell: is it going to do this for every dependency?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes probably
<Riddell> sgclark: well no, only those not in saucy
<Riddell> which won't be many
<sgclark> ugh ok
<Riddell> possibly this is the only one
<sgclark> Riddell: is there a bzr debian for l10n ? or an example I can download? I probably won't have time, but if I do I can try and attempt that this weekend
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: wehere would we place this sponsors page?
<ovidiu-florin> available from a link on the homepage?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: maybe as a separate section on http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/donate/ 
<ovidiu-florin> I think that could work
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: so.. they have stored a ticket for this, and will get back to me on monday.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm hoping for the best
<ovidiu-florin> mean while, I'll keep looking on that migrate script.
<sgclark> Riddell: ok now it is building :) Is therre anything else I need to do when  uploading to my PPA like this?
<Riddell> sgclark: don't think so, it should be good to go
<Riddell> sgclark: and if it builds I'll copy it over to backports and announce
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you :) I grabbed all the l10n stuff. I will be back Morning afternoon ready for tasks :) Have a great weekend
<Riddell> sgclark: there's no bzr for calligra-l10n, try using either the calligra-l10n script in kubuntu-automation bzr or the one shipped in calligra-l10n itself
<Riddell> sgclark: enjoy your trip
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> how come the polo shirts are so expensive?
<ovidiu-florin> or do they just seem expensive to me?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1299382] can not find the menu in retext @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299382 (by ubuntuer)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> "The membership of David Wonderly (david.wonderly) in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team has expired" Darkwing why hath thou forsaken us!
<Riddell> kf5 beta 1!
 * Riddell watches everyone jump at once
 * jussi eyes Riddell suspiciously
 * yofel drops a needle
 * Riddell gets onto it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> hmm kdnssd and kwallet and now kf5 frameworks, but it would either need an epoch or renamed
<Riddell> is launchpad working for anyone to get the okular build logs? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=okular
<Riddell> oh foo I uploaded 4.98.0 kf5 to ninjas instead of experimental
<Riddell> there I was thinking I was doing two things at once for kf5 and 4.13 quite nicely..
<lordievader> Can kf5 (project neon?) be run next to 4.13?
<Riddell> thee things at once, plasma next release too :)
<Riddell> lordievader: yes it installs entirely separately
<lordievader> Whoo, then I really should check it out.
<Riddell> lordievader: you then run neon5-env to run individual applications from a command line or you can log into a whole session 
<lordievader> Riddell: Check, nice.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/21cpnr/help_choosing_a_great_kde_distro/
<Riddell> post nice things shadeslayer, I'm out for the next 24 hours
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> :)
<Darkwing> What? It expired?
<Darkwing> I thought I renued it?!?!?!
 * Darkwing hates Launchpad right now
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'll need to reapply wont I...
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: ping
<Gavin^> is anyone else having problems after today's updates?  I kept on getting Kwin crashing and it disabled all desktop effects and Chrome had no hardware acceleration.  I had to reinstall from a backup.
<lordievader> Gavin^: What version of Kubuntu are you talking about? Also user support is in #kubuntu.
<Gavin^> 14.04 beta
<Gavin^> i asked here as it's a development version
<lordievader> Gavin^: Ah, Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1, anyhow I'm currently updating my Trusty install.
<lordievader> Gavin^: I'll see if I run into the same problem.
<soee> doing upgrades and got this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a2.8.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kritaclonesarray.so', which is also in package calligra-libs 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> IIRC known issue
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: I think the policy is that if you bring it up soon enough, it will be renewed promptly
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1299499] kwin crashes on desktop startup with wobbly windows enabled @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299499 (by Martin Jackson)
<ahoneybun> Darkwing, pong
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1299499] kwin crashes on desktop startup with wobbly windows enabled @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299499 (by Martin Jackson)
<lordievader> Riddell: Project Neon seems to fail when started from lightdm, is there a way to start it from a tty?
<lordievader> Hmm, I found /opt/project-neon5/bin/startneon5 but that complains about qdbus :(
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1299225] stale nfs file handle blocks shutdown @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299225 (by Paul Abrahams)
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: sent
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: What are you guys doing to Docs these days?
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: and thanks for reminding me about that.
<valorie> Darkwing: the docs we're working on are in the kde wiki now
<valorie> there they can be translated and then turned into proper docbook for packaging
<jose> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun: hey guys, if you need a hand with the website stuff let me know, I'll be happy to help
<Darkwing> valorie: awesome!
<valorie> Darkwing: we'll see how it works
<valorie> this is the first time
 * valorie crosses fingers and toes
<Darkwing> valorie: I'm back. :)
<valorie> \o/
<Darkwing> also, valorie did you get the email I sent to the council?
<valorie> re-upping is your first task!
<valorie> not yet
<Darkwing> Just wondering if it went through.
<valorie> lemme look
<Darkwing> I used the link in LP
<Darkwing> I could have sworn I did reup
<valorie> what email address, david?
<Darkwing> linux@opendarkwing.com
<Darkwing> same as my LP
<valorie> linux@wonderly... oh, checking
<Darkwing> dpnm
<Darkwing> don't own wonderly.com anymore.
<valorie> I have nothing from that email address
<Darkwing> had someone buy it for 4k
<Darkwing> dangit.
<valorie> I'll change you in my contacts
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> I lost my alsachat.net domain
<yofel> Darkwing: message approved
<yofel> it was in the moderation quee
<valorie> so I bought alsach.at instead
<valorie> f*ckers
<Darkwing> yofel: \o/
<valorie> it was really godaddy's fault, but whatever
<Darkwing> I'm starting to like PyQt
<ahoneybun> valorie, \0/ fudgers
<Darkwing> I was made a good offer lol
<ahoneybun> Darkwing, http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<valorie> ahoneybun: but fudge is a GOOD thing
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> domain pirates: not
<Darkwing> However, I did loose ubuntu-docs access during my time off
<ahoneybun> valorie, I'm trying to help out the ubuntu gnome docs people now as well
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-gnome
<valorie> nice
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-30
<ahoneybun> valorie, I'm even a friend of gnome
<ahoneybun> so back with us Darkwing
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Aye
<ahoneybun> Darkwing, awesome
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'm friends with a some gnome people
<valorie> great folks
<valorie> I just don't like the desktop At All
<ahoneybun> as in I donate valorie
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> I donate to KDE
<valorie> I should kick in to kubuntu as well
<ahoneybun> yep
<Darkwing> yeesh, 4 years of email sorting
<ahoneybun> Darkwing, wow
<Darkwing> Trying to get my inbox sorted as much as I can.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing, how do you like the kde wiki page of our docs?
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Have to looked at it yet. It's in my browser though :)
<ahoneybun> nice
<Darkwing> between email sorting, hockey and py work...
<ovidiu-florin> jose: hey
<ovidiu-florin> currently I'm working on migrating the news archive
<ovidiu-florin> which is kind of difficult. I'm currently working on a local copy of the DBs
<Kalidarn> hmm, has anyone noticed that the installer appears to freeze at Preparing to install Kubuntu
<Kalidarn> the state where it asks if you want to install third party software or download updates
<Kalidarn> you get the spinning balls, but other than that no apparent activity
<Kalidarn> btw using Beta 2 media atm
<Kalidarn> btw the computer is nothing fancy, just a regular desktop pc that is about 5 years old.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kalidarn> okay so it is actually doing things
<Kalidarn> :P
<Kalidarn> seriously. http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13
<Kalidarn> i know it's a good feature for newbies, but i tend to use locate if i need to find something or find from the terminal, and I don't really need an indexer indexing things.
<yofel> Kalidarn: see aseigo's post on http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=120047
<Kalidarn> well not really a transition as i reinstalled.
<yofel> understand "transition" from an upstream POV
<Kalidarn> so i would assume that nepomuk is not installed.
<Kalidarn> ah k
<yofel> there are bits of nepomuk installed as they're required for the migration, but it doesn't run by default
<Kalidarn> right
<yofel> you can even uninstall nepomuk-core-runtime if you want now
<Kalidarn> ah as it says it's not started ;)
<Kalidarn> so i think i'll leave it alone as i don't want it to start
<Kalidarn> okay the device manager for choosing binary drivers has some issues.
<Kalidarn> when it looked to complete the window refreshed with no list of drivers, and now has left me with a system that can't start X :P
<Kalidarn> it looks like it removed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but didn't put the binary one in it's place
<Kalidarn> hmm this is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179405/ i wonder what went wrong
<Kalidarn> [     6.059] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau
<Kalidarn> oh so it looks like it removed the nouveau package but didn't change the module to nvidia ;)
<Kalidarn> it did install nvidia hmm.
<Kalidarn> specifically version 331
<Kalidarn> hmm it looks like it's trying to load both.
<Kalidarn> okay that's weird reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-nouveau seemed to fix things
<Kalidarn> and glx info says
<Kalidarn> erver glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Kalidarn> so i'd say it's using the binary driver now.
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^ why is it removing nouveau? That shouldn't really be needed. Or is ubuntu-drivers-common(?) doing that?
<Kalidarn> btw i clicked the "Recommended" one
<Kalidarn> in there it did eventually load a list of drivers
<Kalidarn> and then it sort of looked like it installed something (which it did)
<Kalidarn> but that needs more testing before release :P
<BluesKaj> sytem settings>multimedia>audio&video settings>
<BluesKaj> still hangs and won't open device preferences 
<Kalidarn> that's weird works for me :P
<Kalidarn> though i see "Default"
<Kalidarn> is the playback device
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn, have you updated kde
<BluesKaj> alsamixer and kmix are fine
<Kalidarn> Platform Version 4.12.95
<Kalidarn> i thought 4.13 was released
<BluesKaj> Platform Version 4.12.97 here
<Kalidarn> okay ill do an update.
<Kalidarn> hmm
<BluesKaj> and it happens on my desktop pc as well using the same backend but totally different soundcards 
<Kalidarn> do you know what causes this:
<Kalidarn> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Kalidarn> sometimes i see that rarely.
<Kalidarn> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Kalidarn> i guess deleting the file and apt-get update should be sufficient
<BluesKaj> no idea, unless the source hasn't been updated 
<Kalidarn> i'll try us mirrors
<BluesKaj> hi soee, mamarley 
<mamarley> Hi.  Sorry about the flapping.  That was the last of it.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, flapping?
<Kalidarn> what is flapping
<mamarley> Disconnecting and reconnecting
<Kalidarn> only flapping i know is flappy bird flapping
<Kalidarn> oh.
<Kalidarn> i hadn't noticed :D
<Kalidarn> set irc.look.smart_filter on 
<Kalidarn> filter add irc_smart * irc_smart_filter *
<Kalidarn> solves that for me
<Kalidarn> http://dev.weechat.org/post/2008/10/25/Smart-IRC-join-part-quit-message-filter
<Kalidarn> and i don't do it myself because i use znc on a vps very close to a freenode server :P
<Kalidarn> which reminds me im not on my favorite irc server
<BluesKaj> flapper
<Kalidarn> there we go
<Kalidarn> good old roddenberry is back online
 * BluesKaj repeats himself.... flapper > Kalidarn
<Kalidarn> i usually sustain irc connection for like months at a time
<BluesKaj> bouncers are ok, no real need if you're already cloaked
<Kalidarn> well more to avoid join/part and use on multiple devices
<Kalidarn> and receive private messages when away
<Kalidarn> also a fibre connection in an vps is going to probably be more reliable than one's adsl connection
<BluesKaj> think I recieved one private message in 2 yrs while away 
<Kalidarn> yeah well my university has their irc channel on freenode
<Kalidarn> so i usually tell people to contact me there if they need me
<Kalidarn> okay so dist-upgrade says no new packages
<Kalidarn> BluesKaj: so are you using any ppas?
<Kalidarn> im only seeing 95
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn, no ppas
<BluesKaj> oops Kalidarn yes I have one,  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu trusty main , but it's not listed as a ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go for 30 mins or so..BBL
<vHanda> Kalidarn: try `baloosearch`
<shadeslayer> yofel: kcm now also removes the currently installed driver
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: interesting that the nvidia driver requires the nouveau driver 0.o
<yofel> IIRC the driver loading is set up so that the nvidia driver is preferred if installed
<yofel> I personally have nouveau installed here, and am very glad about that so I can purge the nvidia driver and get a working UI when something happens and I have no network connection
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, I interpreted the s-p-g code as "Remove old driver , install new one"
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, how would one solve the issue of rolling back to nouveau by not removing the nvidia driver in this case
<shadeslayer> since the nvidia driver will always be prefered
<yofel> xorg.conf and alternative switching I guess
<yofel> In the past the nvidia driver versions were even co-installable. Doesn't seem to be the case these days anymore
<yofel> so maybe removing it is the indended way?
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1182784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> hm, should I upload a calligra 2.8.1a because they respun the tarball post-release? -.-
<shadeslayer> wut
<yofel> see packagers
<yofel> actually, I think I'll do that as changes-that-nobody-knows-where-they-come-from usually aren't good
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> calligra-2.8.1-1.tar.xz
<yofel> fun
<tester56> yofel: remeber when a user had a conflict one package trying to overwrite a file of another?
<yofel> that happens all the time, what package was that?
<tester56> yofel: To be honest I do not know anymore, but do you consider this a bug in packaging?
<yofel> that's definitely a packaging bug
<tester56> yofel: I have found a bunch of this errors when installing dbgsym packages
<yofel> or well, most of the time
<yofel> that's... weird
<yofel> unless you're installing both -dbg and -dbgsym
<tester56> yofel: Unpacking libnepomukutils4-dbgsym (4:4.12.95-0ubuntu1) ...
<tester56> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libnepomukutils4-dbgsym_4%3a4.12.95-0ubuntu1_amd64.ddeb (--unpack):
<tester56>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libnepomukutils.so.4.13.0', which is also in package kdelibs5-dbg 4:4.12.95-0ubuntu1
<yofel> that would be the case I mentioned
<yofel> you only need one of those
<tester56> yofel: yeah, but how is the user supposed to know?
 * yofel wonders if the dbgsym documentation mentions that
<tester56> yofel: could you not just simply add a conflict to both of them?
<yofel> hm...
<tester56> yofel: kdelibs5-dbg would want to remove  libnepomukutils4-dbgsym
<tester56> yofel: I am not sure about vice versa though, as the -dbg are more useful than the plain dbgsym packages
<yofel> the -dbgsym packages are generated by a post-build script in the archive build, for the -dbg packages we could add something that makes it conflict with $all-binaries-dbgsym or so
<yofel> -dbg isn't really any more useful, it's just per-source, whereas -dbgsym is per-binary-package
<yofel> -dbgsym was really created for the auto-retracer from apport used by launchpad, though we need them in drkonqi for packages that don't ship a -dbg package
<tester56> yofel: According to Martin Pitt the -dbg packages contain sometimes lots of additional stuff, at least for python software
<tester56> yofel: he recommended installing -dbg if available and if not -dbgsym
<yofel> ah right, python is being special again
<yofel> and yeah, that's what we do currently
<tester56> yofel: I set up a script doing exactly that, it gave me around 100 conflicts  ... many of them being kde packages
<tester56> yofel: I would have expected more, to be honest :-)
<tester56> yofel: do you know any way of detecting the conflict before it takes place?
<yofel> sounds like you're matching things wrong, if you're looking for the debug package for libnepomukutils4, you want kdelibs5-dbg
<tester56> yofel: how should my script know that? I am detecting after names
<yofel> hard to say, source for libnepomukutils4 is kde4libs, which has one single debug package -> kdelibs5-dbg
<yofel> that's true for all of kde at least
<yofel> pykde being the exception again as that has multiple
<yofel> tester56: you might want to talk to manchicken when he's online, he's been doing work on kubuntu-debug-installer
<tester56> yofel: if I understand correctly if apt detects the conflict it kills dpkg and simply leaves back things  ... doesn't it?
<yofel> and you can look at the current one, which works - except that it can't enable the dbgsym repo if needed
<yofel> tester56: pretty much, if this is a chroot or so, you could set force-overwrite in the dpkg config so the error is ignored. I do *not* recommend that for a production system though
<yofel> apt fails because dpkg errors out, and aborts at that point. (leaving the conflicting package uninstalled and everything else unconfigured)
<tester56> yofel: no I do not want to do that, as my script installs all dbg packages  first
<tester56> yofel: I am installing one by one because of that ;-)
<yofel> then as I said, see how kubuntu-debug-installer solves that (that's what provides the 'install debug packages' button in drkonqi)
<yofel> also, at least for archive packages, apt-file can be useful to find stuff
<tester56> yofel: I did not have good experiences with kubuntu-debug-installer
<yofel> well, we know... that's why manchicken was trying to improve it (but got stuck with refactoring qapt)
<tester56> yofel: would you be interested in the conflicting packages?
<tester56> yofel: and generation scripts for dbgsym cannot consider -dgb?
<yofel> they're not supposed to, different use case (as far as I know)
<yofel> one could report a bug against pkg-create-dbgsym (which is what creates those), but I doubt it's valid
<yofel> we could also try to generate a conflict for the debug packages against all -dbgsyms generated for the same source, but that might be rather tricky as well
<yofel> feel free to send a mail to the ML though, someone else might come up with something
<tester56> yofel: I could detect conflicting files before installing the package, but that would be really messy and time consuming for the script (download package, parse through the files and look if file exists already one system)
<tester56> yofel: is there any better way using apt-get or aptitude?
<tester56> yofel: which downloads, checks first, if check okay then install, if not it just deletes the package?
<yofel> not that I know of, that would be really handy though in general
<tester56> yofel: that check would be timeconsuming though ... 
<yofel> could be, yeah
<tester56> yofel: first you need to get a list of all system files, then compare using the Contents file
<tester56> yofel: Contents file would be list of what files are int the deb
<yofel> I don't think Contents is generated for dbgsym packages, only for the primary archive. So you'll still have to download and look at the file list in the deb
<tester56> yofel: thanks for your help!
<yofel> yw
<A3D_Damir> I think that kubuntu needs to be more focused on managing other devices connected on kubuntu like phone, tablet , smart tv and stream content from kubuntu on smart TV will be great 
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> Sput: It might be nice if you had a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299872 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel Client won't start with recent updates (3/30/2014)" [Undecided,New]
<Sput> ScottK: mmh. don't see any information that would help understanding the issue
<valorie> yofel: I commented on a bug re: calligra & krita conflicts, I think so did another user who reported it to me
<yofel> another one?
<valorie> this was a couple of days ago
<valorie> no problems since
<valorie> and I update/upgrade daily
<valorie> so I assume it has been fixed
<yofel> I just fixed the fixed bug wrt. that again a few hours ago
<yofel> hopefully it's correct now
<valorie> k
<valorie> yes, upgraded ~2 hours ago
<yofel> calligra 2.8.1-1 amd64:
<yofel> /build/buildd/calligra-2.8.1-1/krita/ui/opengl/kis_opengl_canvas2_p.h:334:82: error: 'GLEW_ARB_sync' was not declared in this scope
<yofel> are you freakin' kidding me? Calligra is just set out to make our life hard -.-
<yofel> oh nvm, that's arm64, not amd64
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: yeah that is interesting
<Kalidarn> i guess that's why the driver manager gave me an unbootable system
<Kalidarn> because when it installed the binary driver it was like nouveau driver YOU DON'T NEED
<Kalidarn> but you do ;)
<Kalidarn> i have not filed a bug on this but probably should
<Kalidarn> i fixed it myself by simply reinstalling the nouveau driver
<valorie> sounds important
<Kalidarn> because it was apparent to Xorg.0.log that it tries to load both
<valorie> I hope you will file or comment on a bug
<Kalidarn> there probably already is one ;)
<Kalidarn> i haven't checked
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-23
<gordon_> thanks, I will find something for me in next release. are there some docs how to setup env and stuff ?
<valorie> gordon_: what sort of environment?
<valorie> for what purpose?
<gordon_> fixing kde or packages
<valorie> sure, you'll want to be in #kde-devel and look at the /topic there
<valorie> lots of helpful links
<gordon_> ok, thank you
<valorie> it will be lovely to have another kubuntu user also working upstream, gordon_
<gordon_> well, if I will make some time.
<gordon_> I'm using arch now
<valorie> ok
<jussi> afternoon all, anyone awake?
<sgclark> not for long
<ahoneybun> jussi: still here as well
<jussi> :)
<jussi> Havent been in for a while, wanted to say hi :)
<sgclark> hi jussi :)
<ahoneybun> howdy jussi
<valorie> jussi: how's life?
<ahoneybun> dark?
<jussi> Hi valorie - doing well, very busy with the 2 kids now :)
 * sitter somehow doesn't feel like going to akademy this year
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I'm not sure I can
<valorie> I was feeling cocky and making plans
<valorie> but ..... gotta look at the calendar with a magnifying glass and see the future, I guess
<valorie> you aren't tempted by Spain?
<sitter> if you don't attend I will most certainly not attend either :P
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> I was just going to say, you will deprive me of Harold-hugs
<sitter> tempted is a strong word. what is quite the turn off is the 5 hour travel time with layover in madrid
<valorie> you could layover in Barcelona again
<sitter> that's 5 times as distressing as a 1 hour flight
<valorie> 5 hours and you are complaining!!!!!!
<sitter> I no no
<valorie> wimp!
 * sitter don't handle flying well
<valorie> if it is less than 20 hours journey, it feels short
<sitter> yah, I do not envy going from the west coast to akademy
<valorie> and this time I could go by train
<valorie> the bus was very comfortable though
<sitter> spacushipu
<valorie> Madrid --> Bilbao
<valorie> spaceship would be awesomesauce
<valorie> little blue box, best of all
<sitter> I didn't attend bilbao one for pretty much all the same reasons
<sitter> valorie: yeah!
<valorie> Bilbao was a blast, although I got violently ill the last night
<valorie> that part I could have done without
<valorie> probably food poisoning
<sitter> oh that reminds me, e.v. members get to stay like 8 days....
<valorie> thank goodness for the Indians who cooked me nice rice and veggies and helped me live
<sitter> heh
<sitter> dpkg --compare-versions 5.2.2a+git2 gt 4:5.2.2+git2; echo $? 
<sitter> 1
<sitter> bummer
 * yofel doesn't know whether he can attend akademy yet either
<yofel> I might just go to debconf this year because it's near me
<Riddell> sgclark: how's 5.2.2 doing?
<mparillo> Riddell: assuming sgclark is enjoying a well-deserved sleep, 5.2.2 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging and it did not squish jellyfish for soee or me.
<soee> there are small problems
<soee> packages installes fine, but what i experienced is muon topbar  broken, now i hade problems with desktop effects, transparency etc.
<soee> dark panel becomes translaprent but blurred, show desktop screen corner bind stops working, when panel all of sudden starts to be transparent i cant activate apps clicking on task manager, second screen corner bind (show all apps) shows app but if i select any they do not became active
<soee> mparillo: can you test one thing ?
<Riddell> sgclark: there's an update to kwin coming
<soee> this is how dark panel and all widgets, notifications etc. look http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/23/workspace16.png
<Riddell> sitter: "Logging colors are not available. Install logger-colors gem if desired" remind me how to do that?
<Riddell> soee: got a screenshot of muon issue?
<mparillo> soee: I can try.
<sitter> Riddell: gem install logger-colors
<sitter> sudo probably
 * sitter not sure whether debian ruby team managed to default gems into $HOME yet
<soee_> sorry had to rebot, system did not respond
<soee_> is muon connected somehow to plasma ?
<soee_> Riddell: are you going to push build for a new kwin ?
<soee_> *5.2.2
<Riddell> Quintasan: google soc for kde only has about 25 applications compared to the 40 spaces we were offered last year so applications needed if you're interested
<Riddell> Quintasan: deadline in end of the week I think
<KDDA> Riddell: do you maintain ownCloud for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> KDDA: I did for a while, then it became clear their release model doesn't fit in at all with ubuntu's package model so I removed it
<Riddell> it would be interesting to see if there's any different packaging model available for ubuntu now, extras.u.c seemed to disappear
<KDDA> their releasemodel seems to be critical fixes!
<Riddell> that's what happens with PHP :)
<Riddell> but it's entirely fair that a web based approach has easy release updates, but that's not what ubuntu has
<KDDA> it looks like a good project, have you or do you use it yourself?
<seaLne> Riddell: i found the last unsold t-shirt from the first kubuntu ones i made, wonder if it might be worth having some sort of raffle/simple competition for it as part of the 10 years thing? its a medium which would limit the usefulness ofcourse
<seaLne> not sure if anyone else though would consider it special
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm interesting
<Riddell> "submit your favourite memory of kubuntu to get a t-shirt"
<Riddell> mparillo, ronnoc: what do you guys thing about doing something like that? ^^
<KDDA> might be best to mention its a medium size :P
<mparillo> I like it, but it might occasion a bit of Unity bashing. That is what originally led me to investigate Xubuntu and Kubuntu before settling here.
<KDDA> :O who would bash Unity!
<mparillo> Or as an alternative to a favorite memory, perhaps also your use cases. But let
<mparillo> us not call it use cases, how about "how or why do you use kubuntu?"
<KDDA> LOL that question still leads me back to Unity !
<mparillo> Maybe there is an open-ended way of asking it so we get good memories, useful information about how and why people use kubuntu, and maybe some stories to share.
<KDDA> are there any how-to guides or videos on how to package?
<Riddell> KDDA: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ maybe but ignore the bits on UDD (ubuntu distributed development) as it's just messy
<Riddell> KDDA: but I'm happy to give you a tutorial any time you have a couple of hours spare
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark chica
<Riddell> sgclark: new kwin is just up on depot
<sgclark> Riddell: okies
<KDDA> couple of hours huh!
<Riddell> packaging takes a couple of hours to learn and a lifetime to master :)
<KDDA> you know the way Ubuntu has Amazon search built in, does Kubuntu have anything like that?
<Tm_T> KDDA: no
<KDDA> will it ever?
<Riddell> I hope not :)
<Riddell> is it actually useful?
<Tm_T> KDDA: well you can search the internet or particular services through the quick launcher
<Riddell> I can't imaging searching for "konsole" to open an application and wanting book suggestions
<Tm_T> but out of the box no
<Tm_T> hmmm, I don't think that is called quick launcher, what's that search/command field thingy is
<seaLne> it was krunner
<Tm_T> that yea
<Quintasan> Riddell: Alright, I just got the enrollment notice in English from my students affair office.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: who're you having a affair with
<Quintasan> Badumtss.
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> Riddell: i have updated kwin in 5.2.2, now all seems to work fine, so only muon left woth some problems
<Riddell> soee: you have updated? what do you mean?
<soee> Riddell: yes new version is in next-staging-0
<Riddell> oh cool, that'll be sgclark being wonderful
<soee> yup
<Riddell> soee: did you do a screenshot of muon?
<soee> Riddell: muon had topbar with items like refresh list, edit sources etc.
<soee> now it looks like this: https://youtu.be/Z2_VGyLClqA
<mparillo> Are there three Muons? You show Package Manager. I have Discover and Update Manager. http://imgur.com/CO34ijs
<soee> Well Discover and updater are like friendly gui for searching, installing and updating packages
<soee> Muon is just a package manager without any fancy stuff
<Riddell> yes there are
<Riddell> we don't include muon normal any more, it's old school
<Riddell> and we keep muon updater only because this version of discover has no release upgrade notification
<Riddell> but they're available to install still
<Riddell> ronnoc, mparillo: how about a wire article with a spanish accent for http://ubunlog.com/kubuntu-15-04-sera-una-de-las-mejores-distros-con-plasma-5/ ?
<mparillo> ronnoc: Do you speak Spanish? If not, I can do it. Funny that the screen shot looks to be in English.
<Riddell> they just took it from the announcement
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kio/lastFailedBuild/console broken
<mparillo> Google translate is my friend. I hope it did not embarrass me. http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=264
<Riddell> sitter: didn't you make it remove upstream patched on merge?
<Riddell> mparillo: molt be!
<sitter> Riddell: no
<Riddell> sitter: ah that explains it. did you decide against it?
<sitter> yes, upstream_ is also used for things that come from reviewboard (although they shouldn't really come from reviewboard anyway)
<sitter> at any rate, removing all upstream_ patches potentially bypasses integration of patches that in fact are not upstream yet
<Riddell> fair enough
<soee> hm muon updates should have Install Updates button disabled if there are no any updates available
<sitter> it has
<sitter> you should file a bug though
<soee> not for me
<sitter> while testing it on friday I noticed that sometimes it gets confused about its state and looks for updates while the UI is enabled
<sitter> which possibly is what you are seeing
<soee> o i file a bug, 
<soee> muon and component updater ?
<sitter> yes
<soee> thank you
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> "I'll be honest, apart from just being objectively better than Windows, Amarok 2 is a big reason I like running Linux."  twitter doesn't lie markey_work, amarok is better than windows :)
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> muon is working fine for me on upgrade to 5.2.2
<soee> oO
<soee> Riddell: do you have the topbar etc ?
<Riddell> soee: yep
<Riddell> soee: try moving ~/.config/muondiscoverrc out the way? (save a copy for bug reports)
<markey_work> Riddell: heh :)
<soee> Riddell: i tried this yesterday i think
<Riddell> mparillo: kubuntu certainly has a high profile on planet kde just now :)
<Riddell> and not too bad on planet ubuntu either
<soee> are you guys familiar with ruby and installing latest versions on *ubuntu servers ?
<mparillo> The wire goes automagically to Planet KDE and Planet Ubuntu?
<mparillo> But not to Twitter, right?
<mparillo> That was Riddell
<Riddell> mparillo: right
<Riddell> I just put it on twitter
<mparillo> Also on G+ now.
<Riddell> yay :)
<mparillo> Can anybody tell if these tips are on Kubuntu? It is the same author as a previous Kubuntu review: http://www.ocsmag.com/2015/03/21/some-cool-plasma-tips-and-tricks/
<Riddell> mparillo: only clue is the tag on the article is kubuntu
<Riddell> so I guess it is
<Riddell> wire article! :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: I always knew that :)
<mparillo> As you might say, well spotted.
<allee> kid3
<soee> Riddell: any idea where else i can search for waht can cause ths muon problems ?
<Riddell> soee: nope, try asking apol ?
<allee> kubotu: newversion kid3 3.2.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1435435
<soee> Riddell: btw. the muon you have tested it was 5.2.2 ?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you know who can help me write rewrite rules for the website?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: no need anymore
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pong
<_Groo_> guys, kdeconnect-plasma has a bug
<_Groo_> it recommends kdeconnect
<_Groo_> Recommends: kdeconnect
<_Groo_> and below it says it breaks kdeconnect :D
<_Groo_> Breaks: kdeconnect (<< 0.7.3-0ubuntu2)
<_Groo_> so you either recommend kdeconnect >> 0.7.3-0ubuntu2
<_Groo_> or not at all :D
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you help me with something on the Site?
<yofel> _Groo_: no, the breaks/replaces is to prevent overwrite errors on upgrade. Nothing to fix there
<_Groo_> yofel: its missing the version
<yofel> both breaks and replaces are versioned..
<yofel> the recommends doesn't have to be
<_Groo_> yofel: okdok :)
<_Groo_> yofel: btw are you seeing high cpu usage for plasmashell with latest git?
<yofel> I'm not using CI. In plain vivid it behaves fine with my config
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i suspect it has something to do with network-manager, although i also see cpu going up when i copy files for ex...
<_Groo_> yofel: btw it is more apparent with top, if you use the normal ksysguard, since it averages on the cpu core number, im might masquerade the number
<_Groo_> yofel: if you are seeing like 20% usage in plasmashell with ksysguard, is already too much, take a look with top and youll see that PS might be using like 90 to 110% cpu usage
<yofel> oh, now that you mention it, I do see a bit excessive CPU usage whenever its does that waiting/processing animation. You get that on file copy after all..
<yofel> esp. annoying if something gets stuck in that state (anything network likes to do that)
<_Groo_> yofel: im having that consistently by just logging... it starts at 5% and 30 minutes later im already at 135% and xorg at 40%
<_Groo_> im back to unity :( its unbearable to use like this 
<BluesKaj> _Groo_, do you still have unity installed ? if so that seems to be a common problem with users who start with ubuntu and switch to kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> cpu usage creep
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: yes, because when i started with this system it was still kde 4
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: well it doesnt make any sense though
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: im not using unity in any way when i log to kde
<BluesKaj> _Groo_, agreed but it's a symptom nonetheless
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: well it was working fine till last week, its in the new git builds that the cpu high usage came back
<BluesKaj> definitely needs investigation'
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: no other change whatsoever
<BluesKaj> well, I've got 15.04 as aclean kubuntu install , no more cpu usage creep , but i'm still not a plasma 5 fan ...too many fav features that don't work and some have been dropped period
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: im a fan, ill wait till they get implemented again
<_Groo_> ive been using kde exclusively since 2.x :D
<_Groo_> i only use gnome/gtk/unity/whatever as a fallback
<BluesKaj> still have a 14.10 Kubuntu fallbck install , which periodically use to get my nerves settled:)
<_Groo_> because i have the bad habit of always using cutting edge
<_Groo_> so i get cut sometimes :P
<_Groo_> the only thing that pissed me of in kf5 was the dropping of the .kde dir
<_Groo_> it was all cleanly organized there
<_Groo_> but nooooo, lets scatter the config and shit all over the place
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: yea sorry I did not see that message
<_Groo_> now its a mess
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: so there are 2 huge tasks right now
<ovidiu-florin> 1. transform all categories to tags
<ovidiu-florin> 2. edit permalinks to articles that don't work
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: which do you want?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm working on 1, Laura (my wife) is working on 2
<ovidiu-florin> but there are hundreds to be done
<ovidiu-florin> mention me when you answer
<ovidiu-florin> 1 is a 2 part task
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: not sure how to do either
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've got ~25 more tags to create
<ovidiu-florin> then I'll start migrating articles
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: got to: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-admin/edit-tags.php?taxonomy=category and click on the counter on the left
<ovidiu-florin> Remember what category you clicked from
<ovidiu-florin> selecct all articles, batch quick edit
<ovidiu-florin> uncheck the category you came from, and add the tag with the same name
<ovidiu-florin> make sure the tag exists
<ovidiu-florin> use autocomplete
<ovidiu-florin> type 3 letters then wait
<ovidiu-florin> make sure you select the right existing tag, don't create new ones.
<ovidiu-florin> use your mouse if you have to
<ovidiu-florin> then update the articles
 * ahoneybun is a bit off
<ovidiu-florin> move on to the next category
<ahoneybun> too much at once
<ahoneybun> counter?
<ovidiu-florin> video call?
<ahoneybun> google plus?
<ovidiu-florin> jitsi?
<ahoneybun> ???
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: https://meet.jit.si/WeirdAntelopesPierceCorrectly
<ahoneybun> installing
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: installing what?
<ahoneybun> a deb
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: loaded
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you in??
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<soee> ekeke, current updates want to install upstart again ?
<ovidiu-florin> tags exist for every category
<debfx> soee: it's fine as long as upstart-sysv isn't installed
<soee> debfx: ok thank you
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: quick queston
<ovidiu-florin> shoot
<ahoneybun> *question
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: some have kde sc and kde sc 4.5
<ahoneybun> show I add both tags and remove both cate?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ahoneybun> ok done
<ovidiu-florin> one might search for a specific KDE SC
<ovidiu-florin> or for all of them
<ahoneybun> ok thanks ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> no, thank you
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: one is marked as koffice but it is koffice3
<ahoneybun> *2
<ahoneybun> it is 2.2.1
<ahoneybun> fix?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Again, KOffice is general and KOffice 2 is specific
<ahoneybun> so both?
<ovidiu-florin> you can add just the one (like it was) or add them both, to make it better
<ahoneybun> both done
<ovidiu-florin> same for Kubuntu version number and codename
<ovidiu-florin> one might search for Kubuntu 10.10 or for Kubuntu 10.10 codename
<ahoneybun> ok thanks
<ovidiu-florin> or just codename
<ovidiu-florin> so add all of them
<ahoneybun> oh kubuntu 10.10, codename
<ovidiu-florin> OK, I've fixed 20 links
<ovidiu-florin> maybe more, with the redirect rules I've made, but I haven't tested them yet
<ovidiu-florin> I'll check them tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: if something is unclear, IMO leave it for later, or send me an email
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off
<ahoneybun> ok thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-24
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: all done
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pong
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kio/ still broken
<sitter> sgclark: the archive and stable branches of breeze, plasma-addons, kio-extras, muon, oxygen are also still broken
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libreoffice.png ta da
<soee> nice1
<Riddell> ahoneybun: as docs person fancy giving a UI exception approval (or not) to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1435764 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435764 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FFe UI exception for LibreOffice Breeze Icons" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please get Bjorn (the LO maintainer) to ack your FFe for the Breeze icons.  As long as he is good with it, I think it should go ahead.
<Riddell> ScottK: ah yes I knew I forgot to subscribe someone
<soee> this is how for me loading screen should slook :) very very simple yet nice http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-Based-SuperX-3-0-Distro-Promises-to-Deliver-an-Awesome-KDE-Experience-Screenshot-Tour-476552.shtml#sgal_1
<soee> are there many distros based on kubuntu ?
<KDDA> mmm turned on computer this morning and cant get kontact to work
<KDDA> Akonadi server not running
<KDDA> but it is
<Riddell> soee: dddd
<Riddell> soee: ooh nice
<Riddell> mparillo: how about a wire article about superx? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-Based-SuperX-3-0-Distro-Promises-to-Deliver-an-Awesome-KDE-Experience-Screenshot-Tour-476552.shtml#sgal_1
<KDDA> the main error which catches my attention is "Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus"
<Riddell> mparillo: bshah on #kde-devel knows more about it
<KDDA> has Kubuntu moved away from D-Bus?
<Riddell> soee: yeah there's a few derived distros, I think it's a good thing to have, it's a shame ubuntu try to restrict them
<soee> hm gwenview gone mad and cant open images
<soee> Loading ‘test.jpg’ failed Gwenview cannot display documents of type image/jpeg.
<Riddell> KDDA: nope nothing changed there.  it's possible systemd is causing problems (it's just the main changing factor recently) or it's possible akonadi is being itself
<soee> i think this is after todays updates
<Riddell> KDDA: no akonadi problems for me
<mparillo> Riddell: Sure thing. Getting ready to test Beta 2 now: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds
<KDDA> well I install owncloud which uses MySQL
<Riddell> mparillo: nice :)
<KDDA> I love Kontact but this Akonadi magic is beyond me
<soee> can someone confirm that gwenview opens images for him (vivid, latets updates)
<mparillo> Riddell: How can I remove test cases: Live (netbook). Last time, I faild it, and I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1425193 but it is still there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425193 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Plasma-netbook is not ported to Plasma 5" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> mparillo: probably easiest to ask stgraber as site admin? you could ask if you could become admin yourself then you could tidy them all up
<mparillo> On ubuntu-release?
<mparillo> Nice tour of Super-X. It reminds me of NetRunner.
<yofel> KDDA: I'm having akonadi troubles too (using the system mysql db which doesn't seem to like systemd)
<yofel> seems like mysqld is stuck in post-start o.O
<kfunk> soee: yeah. opens .pngs just fine here
<Riddell> mparillo: just asking on irc as a start would get it going
<KDDA> yofel: it is running, but not registered
<yofel> KDDA: does 'akonadictl restart' give you an error?
<KDDA> not running
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> start?
<KDDA> eak
<KDDA>  Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)
<KDDA> very helpful error message
<KDDA> "akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 
<yofel> KDDA: can you pastebin the whole log?
<KDDA> not at the moment
<KDDA> downloading a new kernel
<KDDA> 3.19.0
<yofel> ah, it could be that it fails to start because it is in fact already running as you said (so mysql can't open the db twice)
<soee> kfunk: ok thank you for checking
<yofel> 2a01:238:432c:7f00:762d:767d:14d:3a47
<yofel> oops, ignore that
<KDDA> need to reboot
<sitter> hasn't 5.2.2 been uploaded to the archive?
<sitter> apparently not
<sitter> ooh well
<KDDA> yofel: Im getting a mysqld got signal 11 
<yofel> is there an instance running right now?
<KDDA> doesnt seem to be
<KDDA> Ive removed owncloud
<yofel> signal 11 doesn't really tell anything without the error message... 
<Riddell> oh someone said that mysql broke last night
<KDDA> Riddell: yes its definately broken!
<yofel> my system instance is pretty broken here, but that looks like a systemd thing. I don't have a user instance
<mparillo> sitter: The Beta 2 RC is still at 5.2.1 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds
<gordon_> i still wish that someone will port libreoffice to qt
<KDDA> yofel: what version of mysql is installed?
<yofel> 5.6, I got the upgrade yesterday which was fun because the automatic schema upgrade failed...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yofel> hey
<KDDA> yeah its 5.6 seems to be breaking my system too
<Quintasan> Riddell: So, I'm supposed to make a proposal as well, do we have anything other than ubiquity?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I added porting libreoffice to qt5
<Riddell> it's going to be lots of fun
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> I think ubiquity is more critical than LibreOffice
<Riddell> yep, just some else has put in a proposal for that
<Riddell> and since there's only 30 applications and we typically get 40 slots I guess we'll get them all
<Quintasan> Hmm, I wanted to work on that
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can send in your application and see who wins
<Quintasan> I guess I'm going to send in two
<Quintasan> Riddell: This would be esentially a rewrite?
<Riddell> Quintasan: of ubiquity or libreoffice?
<Quintasan> ubiquity and some plasma stuff I guess
<Riddell> ubiquity doesn't need a rewrite, it's probably a pretty simple port
<sitter> plasma?
<soee> hmm why muon updater is so slowe when checking updates, compared to apt update it taks much longer to do cheks
<sitter> soee: how do you measure that?
<Quintasan> sitter: There are some plasma related project proposals on the wiki
<sitter> also muon is slightly slower because it also checks updates for newstuff (widgets, wallpapers, comics, whatnot)
<soee> sitter: well i just see when it informes me that there are or not updates
<sitter> probably the newstuff then
<sitter> I don't think there is very sophisticated caching behind that, so querying for updates always entails resolving a bunch of http resources
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kio/ still broken
<soee> sitter: ok maybe false alaram, i checked again via cli and it was slow to
<soee> might be related to yesterday net provider problems in pl
<Riddell> sitter: pushed fix
<sitter> どうも
<Quintasan> kek
<soee> @ #kubuntu someone knows about it: [12:38] <LINKSWORD2> I understand that Kubuntu has a social desktop feature now. Where might I find that? 
<sitter> I don't even know what that means
<Riddell> apt install choqok
<prth> Riddell, Quintasan, I have submitted the proposal for Ubiquity.
<Riddell> which I still need to read over
<sitter> on the off chance that I might come off as a prick... didn't I port ubiquity already :P
<Quintasan> >python
<Riddell> sitter: did you?
<sitter> no clue
<sitter> I lost track
<Quintasan> wtf
<sitter> perhaps I am thinking of apport though
<Riddell> sitter: I'm pretty sure that was the only one you missed out
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> yeah
<prth> sitter, yeah i read that comment in the cards that you had it ported somewhere :D
<sitter> the argument might have been that you said ubiquity was lots of work and in response I ported apport in like 10 minutes :P
<Riddell> right
<prth> Riddell, is there a plan to switch to calamares in future?
<sitter> well, if I had a port I can't find it anymore so it probably never existed
<Quintasan> I guess the Foundations team would kill as.
<Quintasan> us*
<Quintasan> or at least whine loudly
<Quintasan> for not using glorious Ubiquity in it's full python glory
<Riddell> I doubt they'd mind but they would stop helping us if we have problems with the installer
<sitter> the other thing also would use python
<Quintasan> sitter: The other thing doesn't have a Python api IIRC
<Riddell> prth: no plan, would be interesting to evaluate but currently I suspect it's easier to stay with ubiquity
<sitter> Quintasan: the other thing is using runtime plugins to drive the UI and those plugins right now I think are all python
<Quintasan> So it's either python or python?
<Quintasan> We should write our installer in PHP.
<sitter> well
<sitter> clamares UI isn't python
<sitter> so I suppose one could wire it to a c++ backend
<sitter> albeit, backend-wise python could be just fine as long as it is 100% unit tested (which it should be anyway and doing that is probably easier with an interpreted language anyway)
<sitter> Riddell: I wonder if we should consider landing apport qt5
<soee> someone knows if vlc phonon backed has a fix and works fine (dos not crash system settings) ?
<sitter> Riddell: I think that would actually allow us to drop pykde from the ISO
<sitter> ubiquity is pyqt only IIRC
<sitter> soee: needs a fix in vlc
<soee> sitter: but there was some patch in debian as a workaround i think
<sitter> proper fix in fact
<Riddell> sitter++
<sitter> except debian is frozen so they are not landing it which means it is not going into ubuntu unless someone manually patches the ubuntu vlc
<soee> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AnoopPanavalappil/posts/Ao6K1ZWCnJF?cfem=1
<soee> so users have some visual problems only with Beta, not any serious probles - that is a good sign :)
<soee> GTK apps have by default qtcurve set?
<soee> ah i see it done by Riddell
<sitter> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/apport/qt5 wanna do a pre-review?
<BluesKaj> hmm still no dropdown in krunner for previous entries , what a PITA
<mparillo> Riddell: <elfy> as far as removing them - anyone in kubuntu release team should have perms to remove old testcase from the list. How do I apply to be on the Kubuntu Release Team?
<soee> BluesKaj: works fine for me
<soee> or wait are we talking about suggestions ?
<Riddell> mparillo: there's no such thing :)
<BluesKaj> soee, I must be missing some sources, because you and I obviously don't have a similar installation
<Riddell> mparillo: there's the ubuntu-release team, maybe that's the one with the necesssary magic powers
<soee> BluesKaj: tbh krunner always worked for me
<Riddell> ooh sgclark gets her +1s within minutes :)
<Riddell> sitter: after lunch
<soee> but maybe it is related to your configuration
<Riddell> soee: it should use orion by default
<BluesKaj> soee, do you have a dialog dropdown in krunner that lists previous entries
<soee> BluesKaj: one moment
<soee> this one is good: System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display.
<soee> 0.0
<soee> Riddell: are you on 5.2.2 maybe ?
<soee> BluesKaj: i see suggestions based on entered text splited into several sections
<soee> but the settings button next to krunner input filed does not work for me at all
<BluesKaj> the settings button just brings iup a search list here, soee
<soee> BluesKaj: but you are on 5.2.1 right ?
<Riddell> soee: not yet, I need to do upstream 5.2.2 then I'll look at it in kubuntu, but that's all after lunch
<soee> ok and i will reboot to see if teh system settings and krunner problems till exists
<soee> ok krunner settings work  now after reboot
<soee> same with system settings
<BluesKaj> driver manager still doesn't scan, the search is X'd out 
<BluesKaj> soee, do you use any ppas ?
<soee> BluesKaj: not any related to kubuntu extra updates, just for some apps liek simplescreenrecorder etc.
<soee> but for example i used ppa-next-0 last days to install plasma 5.2.2
<soee> but it is removed now after 5.2.2 was installed
<sgclark> morning
<soee> good mornign sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark: 4 +1s for you so far on ev list :)
<sgclark> aww yay :)
<soee> gwenview also works after reboot, so those upgrades had some influance on my all issues
<BluesKaj> thought a new kernel versio would fix some things, but no dice 
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to upload plasma 5.2.2 today?  I can see if I can get it past the freeze
<sgclark> Riddell: sure thing
<sgclark> Riddell: is someone working on 15.04 beta?
<Riddell> sgclark: kubuntu 15.04 beta? it needs testing
<Riddell> or apps 15.04?  that need packaging but it'll be a case for backports because it's too late for kubuntu
<sgclark> apps. ahh right gatcha. If no one else is I will work on packages anyway for backports
<sgclark> gotcha*
<Riddell> sgclark: great, sitter will have done lots of the packaging already in ci so make sure that gets merged in
<Riddell> sgclark: then build it in kubuntu-ppa/staging-something and copy it to kubuntu-ppa/backports when ready
<sgclark> beta = unstable - got it
<sgclark> after it is tested :) 
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> don't copy to kubuntu-ppa/backports copy to kubuntu-ppa/beta
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> Riddell: archive script barfed pretty fast. Am I suppose to merge again or something?
<Riddell> sgclark: what's this for?
<sgclark> plasma
<sgclark> changelog is invalid
<mparillo> sgclark: I have been testing the 32-bit beta. One thing I might be noticing (first time I thought I might have double-clicked over it (Work laptop is Win7)), after I select timezone, it might have skipped over the keyboard option. Could everybody keep an eye out for that?
<soee> Riddell: 15.04 will use Konversation by default ?
<sgclark> mparillo: will look for it, thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: oh, think it is the different version thing baloo
<Riddell> sgclark: do baloo mannually then I guess
<sgclark> barfing on bluedevil too, goodness
<mparillo> sgclark: It might not be a bug, if it can reliably detect the keyboard, but that is another case where the test execution steps do not match what happens. Alas the Try / Install selection did come back, to match the test execution steps.
<sgclark> Riddell: okies script running now
<sgclark> or not, Riddell: not sure what to do, breeze seems to be sitting at a diff screen
<yofel> meaning the package from the ppa and git are different, and you see the diff
<Riddell> sgclark: so what's the diff? :)
<sgclark> hmm yes breeze and oxygen there were some issues so they will differ. So can I select here or , not sure how this works :(
<yofel> you can process, but I don't remember what it'll take then
<yofel> *proceed
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<sgclark> mm I just hit yes and it seems to have continued
<Riddell> clicking yes means it takes the git archive packaging, it's just asking why git archive is different from ppa package
<sgclark> ahh well it will likely fail then. launchpad and ci did not get along, hense why it was different
<sgclark> gosh there needs to be a better way to handle if package not in ppa.. 
<sitter> Riddell: I am changing releaseme branches now
<sitter> master is the place to be
<Riddell> sgclark: how's the upload going?
<sgclark> Riddell: should be done, have not checked the builds yet though
<sgclark> hmm waiting for approval
<sgclark> freeze
<sgclark> thing right?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, I'll let them in now
<Riddell> sgclark: did you upload kfilemetadata ?
<sgclark> hmm, guess not, oh right different version..
<sgclark> Riddell: done
<sgclark> hmm breeze dark seems broken
<yofel> works for me
<soee> sgclark: broken in what way ?
<sgclark> I slect it and it remains light
<sgclark> select
<mattpark> hello
<Riddell> hi mattpark 
<Riddell> mattpark: were you asking about becoming an elite kubuntu ninja? 
<Riddell> or were you wanting to do some other development using kubuntu?
<mattpark> yes
<Riddell> which? :)
<mattpark> i don't have much experience with development yet
<mattpark> I have taken online courses with programming languages
<mattpark> and tried developing a servlet
<Riddell> mattpark: which ones?
<mattpark> I learned
<mattpark> python perl java C
<mattpark> html, xml while developing a servlet for an accounting system i was hoping to try and sell but i only have
<mattpark> add_customer and add_invoice
<mattpark> so far
<mattpark> I would love to get more experience and learn to develop apps for kubuntu
<mattpark> and be a part of community because I keep getting lost and sometimes I'm stuck on a problem for way too long
 * Riddell spots http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=272 
<Riddell> mattpark: most of our software comes from KDE of course
<Riddell> and KDE tend to write stuff in C++ using Qt
<Riddell> we have a few Python with Qt bits in Kubuntu
<Riddell> but most of what we do is compiling KDE's software, package it up and making sure it runs
<Riddell> and of course lots of testing
<Riddell> KDE also uses Qt's QML which is Javascripty
<Riddell> mattpark: so one obvious first challenge is can you check out some kde software, compile and run it
<Riddell> if you do that you'll be better than 90% of the people who finished my university course :)
<mattpark> where do i find the source code for the kde software
<Riddell> mattpark: https://projects.kde.org/  in git archives
<mattpark> are you using kdevelop?
<Riddell> mattpark: pick something easy like a game such as bomber and see if you can clone it and compile it
<Riddell> mattpark: yes many kde developers use kdevelop
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what would I do?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: write a comment saying "yes please from kubuntu docs dude"
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> looks amazing Riddell
<mattpark> okay I'm a little confused
<mattpark> i believe i would know how to compile and run it once i can access the source code
<mattpark> Do I use the fetch method available on the kdevelop?
<Riddell> mattpark: I don't use kdevelop myself so I don't know, I just run git on the command line
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: don't split the members by categories
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: oh
<ovidiu-florin> just list them as business cards
<ovidiu-florin> and mention to each one what he's envolved with
<ovidiu-florin> and maybe a title
<ovidiu-florin> and of course, a photo
<ovidiu-florin> and, if he/she wants, a link to his/hers blog
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you agree?
<ahoneybun> I like categories a bit, but could you show me what you mean so I can compare?
<ovidiu-florin> imagine a stack of business cards on two columns
<ovidiu-florin> each member has a business cardwhich contains his details and a photo
<ovidiu-florin> if you split them by categories, many people will be left behind in a "others" category
<ovidiu-florin> thus making it very visible that those people don't really matter to the project
<ovidiu-florin> instead of showing off how many people are involved with the project
<ovidiu-florin> that's my idea
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: btw how did I do with the categories?
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<mparillo> I see Launchpad bug 1409555 now shows fix committed does that mean it is time to re-test the development upgrade, or is that when the fix is released.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409555 in Ubuntu Software Center "drop extras.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409555
<ovidiu-florin> a few weren't deleted
<ovidiu-florin> but I deleted them this morning
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: lol you keep rejecting bluedevil but it is in our scripts, does it need to be removed or something?
<mparillo> sgclark: No need to look for the missing keyboard selection. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1435714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435714 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Keyboard layout missing during install setup" [High,In progress]
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'm at a WordPress Meetup right now
<ahoneybun> sweet
<sgclark> mparillo: oh cool
<mparillo> First couple of times, I figured I must have double-clicked accidently.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: there was going to be a wordpress class but not enough people
<yofel> sgclark: if you mean bluedevil 2.X, then we can't use that because our bluez is too old
<Riddell> sgclark: ubuntu keep promising to change to bluez5 but not doing so but maybe they will do so soon who knows, but I think keep it in for now and just remember not to upload or reject it
<Riddell> gosh these +1s keep coming for sgclark on e.v. membership, that's 8 now (and usually people don't bother once there's 2 cos that's all it needs)
<mattpark> hello i am trying to compile the project kswallet-query
<mattpark> kwallet-query*
<mattpark> but  i got an error saying : 
<mattpark> could not find a package configuration file provided by "ECM" (requested version 0.0.9) with any of the following names: 
<mattpark> ECMConfig.cmake
<mattpark> ecm-config.cmake
<mattpark> what is ECM?
<sgclark> Riddell: yay :)
<sgclark> mattpark: extra-cmake-modules 
<sgclark> you will have to install that
<Riddell> mattpark: #kde-devel is a better place to ask for non-distro specific stuff like that (although arguably it's distro specific to find out what needs to be installed)
<Riddell> oh meh I uploaded the wrong tar for muon
<Riddell> (uploaded to kde)
<soee> oki , hope i explained it good enough https://plus.google.com/101625163037263641608/posts/4k3UTpg5SNK
<soee> Riddell: maybe it would be a good idea to just remove this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports
<soee> or just the old Plasma 5 packages
<soee> valorie: do we have anywhere on website some info that Plasma 5 can be tesetd on 14.10 ?
<valorie> soee: I hope not!
<valorie> I've removed that old advice everywhere I found it
<valorie> soee: I put a warning on the PPA page
<valorie> both next and next-backports
<valorie> I also replied to Jim Blaich on G+
<Riddell> thanks valorie 
<soee_> valorie: he seems to be a bit frustrated ;)
<yofel> soee_: point being that current vivid works better than utopic+next
<Riddell> word is it even works from virtualbox now
<Riddell> if only sddm stopped breaking :(
<yofel> worked fine when I did some amd64 iso testing earlier
<soee_> oh i know it works better :D thats why im using it long time not on my both machines that i work on
 * yofel wonders if a last minute revert to lightdm would be insane or reasonable -.-
<soee_> *now
 * claydoh wonder if we shouldn't specify on each ppa description whether it is officially supported or not
<soee_> claydoh: that would be a good idea
<yofel> then again, we have bugs all over the place, so sddm isn't that bad by itself...
<valorie> soee_: if you find somewhere that next or next-backports is still recommended, please try to get it removed
<soee_> yofel: it isn't bad but if it wont work with nvidia-prime a lot of users with prime laptops would not be able to switch to nvidia in any easy way
<valorie> I searched a few weeks back and fixed or removed all I could
<valorie> claydoh: I wrote a warning on those PPA pages
<yofel> soee_: right... but lightdm *should* still work in vivid as a workaround for those
<claydoh> at least when someone types in $random-command-found-on-the-interwebz they would at least see that (if they read it)
<valorie> but how many people will see them I do not know
<soee_> valorie: i just asked to be sure we dont have it so situations like with this user wont come again
<valorie> of course
<soee_> yofel: yes and no
<yofel> soee_: I'm not sure if that's a reasonable recommendation though :/
<soee_> yofel: it wants to install almost whole unity desktop by default
<valorie> soee_: I was a bit frustrated on next
<claydoh> valorie: but what about all the other ppas, which are officially supported?
<valorie> in fact, broke my laptop
<soee_> we can install first lightdm-kde-greater than lightdm and it will install but yet it was a bt broken for me
<claydoh> valorie: same here
<yofel> hm, true, you'll have to manually tell which greeter you want or you'll get a lot of unity indeed :/
<soee_> valorie: when i was using next i ended up with fresh vivid install, it was like 2-3 months ago and i im on vivid since than :)
<valorie> I knew it was testing, but got feeling safe, which was fatal
<valorie> yes, same here
<valorie> my own fault - should have done more frequent backups, and should have waited longer before pulling the plug
<soee_> i think Riddell wanted to be to nice to people and ave them this next ppa :)
<valorie> I saved my other laptop
<soee_> maybe we shoudl avoid such ppas
<valorie> and tested the upgrade successfully
<ahoneycutt> yofel: is there a reason we switched to sddm over lightdm, kdm?
<soee_> ql stuff i thik
<soee_> *qml
<valorie> soee_: perhaps rather than putting it under kubuntu-ppa, we should have had it in testing or such
<claydoh> we may consider a blurb in each ppa : "Please understand that this ppa is unsupported" 
<yofel> ahoneycutt: it's the upstream recommendation, uses qml, is the only DM with a theme that fits to plasma5, had good systemd support even in the beginning, ...
<soee_> valorie: yup, but always it is good to have such comment like this user posted
<yofel> sadly it has a bunch of issues too :(
<ahoneycutt> yofel: I see
<soee_> now we know when it can leads
<soee_> *where
<ahoneybun> lots of good reasons till the bugs
<yofel> claydoh: for next* that sounds reasonable
<valorie> claydoh, soee_ - this is a policy we should consider carefully
<valorie> I suggest taking the discussion to kubuntu-devel
<valorie> organization of the PPAs might be the meta-topic
<yofel> it is somewhat, it is also very subjective to whoever uploads something
<yofel> back when I was organizing the backports I tried to keep a pretty high QA level, but since I stopped I get a feeling that people just do random uploads without looking at what's the actual package set in the PPA and whether everything is compatible
<Riddell> we're lost without you yofel 
<yofel> yeah, I see that :P
<yofel> sadly my workflow ended up burning me out, so I first need to think of something else before I go back there
<valorie> is there a way to test that stuff? to CI it, in effect?
<yofel> the technical parts surely, although in the end, for end user QA you always have to do at least a basic UI check at least, which for me meant managing a couple VMs for testing
<yofel> in the end, the most tricky part is really knowing how everything interacts (like how a new marble SOVERSION can break digikam -> i.e. that needs a rebuild)
<yofel> hm, wait, that was kipi, not marble
<Riddell> marble breaks lots of things
<valorie> of course there's the problem that when you do everything "by hand" it takes time
<valorie> but when you automate it, then you have to fix scripting instead
<valorie> I'm not sure sitter is a happier more care-free person these days in spite of much more high-tech gizmos in the -ci chan
<valorie> but somehow we should be able to make things easier enough not to burn out yofel
<yofel> well, it's an attempt to make the overwhelming mess of a couple hundred package we need to maintain manageable again, and he does an awesome job at that
<valorie> yes, it's amazing
<valorie> my point is that he's still working hard and stressing out
<soee_> an one more important thing we should get more people to help with it :) that is the purpose of the promo wesite im working on 
<yofel> FWIW, my backport script with hooks system should still work fine for backports. But unless someone actually intends to do the QA, any automation is just a bunch of text
<valorie> right, someone should have to give some blood to start the script, promising to so the QA
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> to do
<soee_> ok i see 5.2.2 is in the archive
<soee_> someone who did teh update already, can you check if muon has topbar for you ?
<valorie> soee_: no update yet for me
<soee_> valorie: maybe you are on some mirror
<valorie> could be
<soee_> not main server
<valorie> our power was out for 6+ hours, so I'm not surprised I'm behind
<valorie> they were switching in new underground wiring
<soee_> :)
<soee_> in muon this element that is missing for me is called Discover Toolbar
<soee_> it exists but is just empty
<mparillo> Should sddm offer a guest login: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345404
<ubottu> KDE bug 345404 in kcm_sddm "SDDM does not present Guest Login" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> mparillo: I don't think the feature is in sddm
<mparillo> TY. Would it be good form for me to change the bug to wishlist?
<Riddell> sure
<mparillo> <missing lightDM and Upstart in the last week or two>
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun Riddell 95 more links to fix
<ovidiu-florin> https://trello.com/c/36EqHCdB/20-make-sure-all-urls-from-the-old-site-are-available-valid-on-the-new-site
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: make sure all urls from the old site are available/valid on the new site ++ OT, OB, JAR]
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: <3
<valorie> I so appreciate all this work you are doing
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I'm trying to make everything in such a way that If I can't finish it for what ever reason, someone else can finish it
<ovidiu-florin> I'm writing instructions and details for every step
<valorie> wow, that is impressive
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: check the notes from that trello card's description
<ovidiu-florin> the KDE notes
<valorie> I was reading an education column the other day, where they told the parents: don't worry, your kids will turn out just like you
<valorie> long silence......
<valorie> you are making sure your followers will turn out just like you!
<ovidiu-florin> :)))))
<ovidiu-florin> I  hope they will be better than me
<ovidiu-florin> and not leave the project unfinished
<ovidiu-florin> (in case I do)
<ovidiu-florin> just to make it clear, I dont't  want to let it go
<valorie> it's just like buying car insurance
<valorie> you buy it so you won't get into a crash
<valorie> do backups and write docs so you won't need them
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: looking now
 * ovidiu-florin is sleeping...... zzzzzzzzzzz......
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-25
<Riddell> sgclark: 5.2.2 all in save for muon which I had to reroll again, time for sleep :)
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks! night :)
<ahoneybun> is there a Beta 2?
<valorie> ahoneycutt: I think the above will be beta2?
<valorie> unsure it it will be rolled out as a beta 2 release though
<ahoneycutt> I saw it on the qa page 
<ahoneycutt> listed as beta 2 but was just a daily image
<valorie> ok
<valorie> an actual beta is usually announced
<KDDA> Ive got a stuck package mysql-server-5.6 and I cant seem to install it, error is "/usr/bin/deb-systemd-helper: error: unable to link /etc/systemd/system/mysql.service to /dev/null: File exists
<KDDA> "
<KDDA> anyone know a fix?
<valorie> hmmm, a few mentions here of mysql problems earlier
<valorie> did you google that line you pasted?
<valorie> might be a bug report with a workaround
<sitter> amazon says austrian wine can't be sent to austria :(
<manchicken>  So, my test box is dead in the water, I think it was the 3.19.0-10 kernel upgrade.
<manchicken> I'm thinking of purging that package, but will that revert back to the already-installed 3.18.0-13 or will it leave me with no kernel image?
<manchicken> It's been a long time since I had to fix this manner of screw-up.
<KDDA> just select the previous one in grub
<KDDA> does it boot at all?
<Riddell> anyone able to test libreoffice from here for breeze icons? https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Riddell> manchicken_: is it just sddm not running?
<manchicken_> Reverting kernel versions fixed it.
<sitter> Riddell: did you review the apport port?
<manchicken_> I was very worried for a moment there... I did it and then the machine kinda went to the boot throbber and wouldn't do anything else.
<manchicken_> Then I rebooted with the power button and it started right back up.
<Riddell> sitter: mm no sorry
<Riddell> can do so in a bit
<mparillo> Launchpad bug 1409555 is fix released. Does that mean it is time to re-test the development release upgrade process (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu), or do we wait?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409555 in Ubuntu Software Center "drop extras.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409555
<Riddell> mparillo: yes we need to test that for beta
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_muon/57/ broken
<Riddell> meh I fixed that
<Riddell> sitter: no really, I fixed that
<sitter> ah still building
<sitter> Riddell: nevermind ^^
<soee> good morning
 * Riddell rebuliding beta candidate images
<shadeslayer> Hola soee 
<Sick_Rimmit> Morning soee
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit, mparillo, soee: who's coming to akademy?
<soee> oh, not me :(
<soee> Riddell: as i wrot yesterday the element that is missing i mun for me in 5.2.2 is called Discover Tollbar. The real problem is it exists but is just empty
<sgclark> morning
<soee> good morning sgclark
<mparillo> Riddell: OK, I will re-test https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu, but I assume Akademy is in Europe? Very kind of you for including me in your question, but Sick_Rimmit and soee would be both much more useful there.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> markey_work: ddd
<soee> <3 https://kdeonlinux.wordpress.com/2015/03/25/breeze-love-libre-office/
<sitter> Riddell: wrong m<tab>? also what's ddd :O
<Riddell> oh sorry markey_work 
<Riddell> my ssh session hung
<markey_work> it's ok :)
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: I am not going to be able to upgrade because I am on the Plasma 5 Tech Preview, so I'm going to do a re-install
<Riddell> ooh Sick_Rimmit are you coming to akademy?
<Riddell> mparillo: don't undersell yourself!
<Sick_Rimmit> Let me take a look at that.
<sitter> mh
<sitter> mparillo: people insist I go to akademy yet all I do is get everyone drunk and insult as many people as possible ;)
<Riddell> sitter: and we love you for it
<sitter> :*
<sgclark> yes we do!
<mparillo> Sick_Rimmit: I meant you would be more useful at Akademy than I would be. Not that I was asking you to help me test the upgrade. I am building a clean 14.10 VM now. THen I will kick off the 14.10 upgrade. Then I will test the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> mparillo: ah but if you both came.. twice the usefulness :)
<Sick_Rimmit> mparillo: Ah ha, right OK now I understand :-)
<BluesKaj> can anyone point me to a tutorial for setting up actitvities on 15.04 ...can't seem find anything except descriptions about how wonderful activities is, but no real tutorials
<BluesKaj> mainly because I miss my different wallpapers for VDs
<Riddell> BluesKaj: come to akademy and ask in person :)
<BluesKaj> akademy?
<Riddell> kde conference
<BluesKaj> oh, where?
<Riddell> a coruna in western spain
<Riddell> they put the "finisterre" into the shipping forcast
<BluesKaj> don't think wife would appreciate me attending a geek conference in Spain without her :)
<mparillo> BluesKaj: better a geek conference than a trade show. In the USA, you will find 'booth babes' (not sure that translates well, but you can figure it out).
<Riddell> no booth babes at akademy, only codes of conduct to ensure none of that silly sexist stuff
<soee> i doubt i can attend such events this year, but i would like to start soon
<Riddell> and my girlfriend is coming, all welcome
<soee> anyone knows something about this: https://plus.google.com/112006442202318727102/posts/SMRDjueGCA3 ?
<BluesKaj> well, my bad knees wouldn't be able to handle a long flight now that the seating arrangements are even more cramped than before...being a really old tall guy is no fun in an airplane nowadays 
<sitter> soee: google: plasma desktop scripting
<Riddell> ScottK: you should come to akademy, we haven't seen you in too long!
 * sitter agrees
<Riddell> see, if you come then harald will come and we can have hot tub parties
<yofel> talking about conferences, anyone going to debconf?
<sitter> need review http://paste.ubuntu.com/10677432/
<Riddell> sitter: no changelog entry?
<Riddell> sitter: what's the rationale?
<yofel> +Breaks: cantor
<yofel> +Replaces: cantor
<yofel> unversioned?
<yofel> what's up with line 183-185? ^^
<sitter> wrap and sort decides to not eat empty lines xD
<yofel> mah
<sitter> which is actually intersting considering it eats comments in control
<sitter> ....
<yofel> why the data files in libcantorlibs6 ?
<sitter> yofel: it also contains an unversioned plugin, so no point in moving the data elsewhere as the plugin would conflict anyway
<yofel> meh, true
<sitter> other option would be to split the plugin out and move the data out as well
<sitter> personally I don't see the benefit in that, in fact I'd put all of cantor in one package and have one -dev and one -dbg and be done with it
<sitter> the packaging is awkwardly blown up with no real benefit other than not having to install all possibly backend thingums
<yofel> I think that's the point really
<sitter> technically it also has a kpart
<sitter> so that would have to be split as well
<sitter> oh and the assitants needs splitting as well xd
<debfx> split all the things!
<sitter> what we could do is cantor -> kpart5-cantor -> libcantorlibs -> cantor-panels & cantor-assistants & libcantrolibs-data & cantor-backend-*
<sitter> this would seem slightly less awkward if the lib wasn't glued into the app source for no good reason
<Riddell> sitter: I committed a fix for apport qt5 and it's working well
<Riddell> sitter: fancy submitting a FFe and we'll get pitti to ack?
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1436328 https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/apport/qt5/+merge/254082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436328 in apport (Ubuntu) "FFe apport-kde qt5 port" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> so guys, what do we do with cantor? should I split it further or are we leaving it at libs+dev for now?
<soee> Riddell: Vivid does not work with VB ?
<Riddell> soee: it's reported to work now
<soee> Riddell: one user reports on #kubuntu crash 
<soee> but he is using debian, does it matter ?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> depends what crashed and how
<mparillo> Could not install the upgrades from 14.10. Everything seemed to be running nicely but I got: http://imgur.com/RvTrg2H towards the end (after step 3.4 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu). I noticed Riddell removed the bit about removing extras 
<Riddell> mparillo: ug, what's in logs?
<Riddell> note to self: is http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kcmsystemd?content=161871 interesting?
<mparillo> How do I get the logs? 
<Riddell> mparillo: /var/log/dist-upgrade I think
<yofel> Riddell: kde-config-systemd 0.7.0-1 is in debian experimental
<Riddell> hmmwe should sync that
<Riddell> but I wonder if it's useful on by default and I wonder if it's useful to be part of upstream plasma
<Riddell> trying out fedora.. it's a bit weird but not as bad as arch which apparantly doesn't even have an installer
<BluesKaj> arch is delberately obtuse about creating an installer , the devs think it weeds out the great unwashed :) ...I ran their tutorial and installed arch, then running it was an anticlimax ...didn't do much for me at all 
<BluesKaj> arch lasted 3 days on my pc :)
<Riddell> :)
<soee> well its good if you know how to install what you want and want to insyall only what you want
<soee> BluesKaj: did an upgrade to 5.2.2 ?
<BluesKaj> and their chats are full of juveys with swelled heads
<BluesKaj> I guess so , I dist upgraded this morning, soee
<soee> BluesKaj: can you chec muon ?
<soee> *check
<BluesKaj> I can't right now I'm on 14.10
<soee> ok
<KDDA> anyone find a fix for MySQL>Akonaid>Kontact?
<soee> woho LibreOffice Online Announced :)
<Riddell> about time, only took them three years
<soee> better now than never :)
<soee> BluesKaj: you once mentioned you cant run kdesu from krunner ?
<BluesKaj> soee, I can't get kdesudo systemsettings to launch in krunner in order to set global fonts as root so I can read the toolbars during file editing on this TV/monitor 
<BluesKaj> for example
<BluesKaj> won't launch from the konsole either
<kfunk> the kubuntu vivid live installer asks for a kwallet pass when entering the wifi password -- I'm sure we don't want that?
<kfunk> known?
<kfunk> lemme rephrase: it attempts to create a wallet. which is quite useless in the live session.
<BluesKaj> yup, ignore kwallet just enter your pw in the login  , it will continue, it's a known bug
<Riddell> kfunk: oh bah I had hoped I had fixed that
<Riddell> kfunk: ifyou can work out what setting is needed or file should be removed to sto pit from happening let me know :)
<Riddell> kfunk: does it try to migrate the kdelibs4 wallet?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, i saw it in the daily a few days ago when i reinstalled
<kfunk> Riddell: no migration iirc
<Riddell> well that's something :)
<BluesKaj> except the wallet didn't pop up ,. only the the login page
<kfunk> Riddell: also, I'd disable the automatic screensave if possible
<kfunk> just setting up a new notebook, thus I'm seeing this issues here :)
<sitter> Mirv, mitya57: upstream kde wants a patchy in qtwayland, how do we best go about landing that? https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/106367/
<Riddell> note to self, add http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=a476e1b6bf6f683bd74000bb30076868c9f92371
<Riddell> ooh new images :)
<Riddell> !testers | beta 2 candidate images
<ubottu> beta 2 candidate images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<mparillo> Riddell: Paste from var/log/dist-uprade http://paste.ubuntu.com/10678743/
<soee> som isos link please
<Riddell> soee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds
<mparillo> soee: I am getting 32-bit, so maybe you can pick 64-bit?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, navigated to the image but it's the same as my daily image from last week , they should label it beta 2
<Riddell> it is a daily image, we make them new each day
<Riddell> it doesn't get labelled beta until we release it, that's why we need people to test it so we can label it
<soee> mparillo: ok
<BluesKaj> ok , dumped the old image, downloading the new daily
<Riddell> hi ximion, have you seen the gsoc project I have to add install to various kde apps?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: a zsync might have been faster
<ximion> Riddell: the "package install for 3rd party applications " one?
<Riddell> ximion: yeah
<ximion> Riddell: I am currently working with the Debian ftpmasters to get a patch for AppStream into dak (it's quite a lot of code to review, and might even need to be run on a separate machine since some people don't like image processing being done on a critical machine)
<ximion> the basic building block for DEP-11 support (the Debian spec for AppStream) is at https://github.com/ximion/dep11
<ximion> I'll likely create a standalone app to generate the data without the use of dak
<ximion> theoretically, the data could then be shipped in a simple .deb package, instead of integrating AppStream into Launchpad (which would be the proper way to do things, but will likely also take more time)
<ximion> on Tanglu, we already ship a package for AppStream support as technical preview: http://packages.tanglu.org/source/bartholomea-updates/appstream-data
<Riddell> ximion: how does that package work?
<ximion> Riddell: it ships the DEP-11 YAML and icons, which are then consumed by appstream-index or hughsie's appstream-glib library
<ximion> (see the /usr/share/app-info/yaml folder in the package)
<ximion> the "normal way" to get that data would be APT downloading it from the archive directly, but that feature needs dak/Soyuz integration on Debian/Ubuntu, so shipping it as .deb package is easier
<ximion> (for now)
<soee> Riddell: if in live session desktop is not localized i should mark test as failed ? and this bug is enough to add 1306866 ?
<Riddell> soee: the session won't be translated, we don't have space for that
<Riddell> but ubiquity should be if you set it
<Riddell> and the installed session should be if you have internet access during install
<soee> ubiquity is, just not live session
<Riddell> that's as expected then
<soee> ok
<BluesKaj> hmm, the loads shown by cpu/memory monitor widget doesn't agree with ksysguard and htop ...something to keep in mind
<soee> :$
<soee> i think ubquity misses some images
<sgclark> thanks Riddell, one of these days I will remember to update trello
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> thanks for doing 5.2.2 sgclark 
<sgclark> np!
<sgclark> think a couple days yet for the applications?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm not sure what you're asking there, applications can be packaged now no?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh? I thought the email saiding tagging 3 days yesterday or day before. 
<sgclark> would be better for me to do now, I am out of town this weekend and forcing myself away from work lol
<BluesKaj> Riddell, both zsync anmd html images failed during the last few secs of their respective downloads , md5sum is totally different than the soiurce
<BluesKaj> trying wget
<_Groo_> Riddell: kde-telepathy is still broken in ci :(
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PhPaeYNh
<soee> Riddell: from this slideshow images are missing http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/25/ubiquity.jpg
<soee> in ubiquity
<Riddell> soee: well spotted, can you report a bug?
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like beta 3 was last week, RC is due today, final thing tagged in two weeks, take your pick :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh okies, rc then and final when it arrives
<sgclark> ty
<BluesKaj> Riddell, FYI , wget fails to finish the beta 2 download as well, that 3 tries and they all failed ...sorry can't test the iso
<Riddell> BluesKaj: wget -c  ?
<genii> or noclobber
<BluesKaj> something wrong withe source url 
<BluesKaj> just wget , no -c
<Riddell> try -c to finish it off
<Riddell> what url are you using?
<genii> BluesKaj: What url are you using? I can try it here
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150325.1/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun 65 more links to fix
<ovidiu-florin> this is too repetitive for me
<ovidiu-florin> I'm taking a shower. BRB
<BluesKaj> genii, it's stuck at 99% 
<BluesKaj> no way to get back to mth eprompt to use the -c 
<genii> Well, I'm trying it now but on this connection I'll let you know in ~35 minutes 
<_Groo_> Riddell: according to ci lp all the telepathy files are there, but i still cant install it cleanly in utopic, its missing packages
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I have not see your notes on how to check them 
<BluesKaj> I opened another terminal and used -c and it finished the download , I think
<BluesKaj> genii, ^
<genii> BluesKaj: Ah, OK. I think you could have also ctrl-c the original wget
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll try to remember that
<BluesKaj> gonna try burning it with wodim 
<BluesKaj> k3b fails 
<yofel> did someone try to run ubiquity from a live session? For me it just says "rmdir: failed to remove '/run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit': Device or resource busy" and quits
<soee> yofel: im installing it now, doing Non-English Live Session & Installation; Full Network Support in Kubuntu Desktop amd64 for Vivid Daily
<soee> all went fine, installer copies files now
<yofel> that's what I did too, but after launching the live session I can't start ubiquity
<Riddell> d__ed: so can I borrow your shower now?
<BluesKaj> well, here goes
<mparillo> sgclark: Today's Beta 2 Release Candidates show Plasma 5.2.2 Thank you.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I haven't written much on that
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: check the header from https://notes.kde.org/p/Kubuntu-new-site-pages-not-found
<soee> yofel: non english live session finished and works fine after installation for me
<soee> im testing in VB
<yofel> me too...
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<jose> pong
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I want/hope that by the end of this week to give the site to the canonical sysadmins
<jose> perfect
<ovidiu-florin> and have it available under a temporary subdomain
<ovidiu-florin> newsite.kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> or something like that
<ovidiu-florin> can you make the necessary arangements?
<ovidiu-florin> jose: there are backups (not sanitized) in the Backups folder in my HOME on the server
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make one after every milestone (if I don't forget)
<jose> eh, we need to have something finalized before we can ask
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do my best
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<soee> ubiquity slides should be localized ?
<Riddell> soee: known bug
<soee> Riddell: do you know bug report number ?
<mparillo> Does anybody have to re-enter their kwallet password to access wireless every time booting? http://imgur.com/iFbqueM
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
<mparillo> Riddell: TY, so working as designed, known bug, or should I create a new one? If, what component?
<Riddell> mparillo: it's working as designed
<Riddell> mparillo: the fix is to get someone to finish off pam integration of kwallet at login
<Riddell> but that's a feature rather than a bug
<ovidiu-florin> jose: back
<jose> ok
<ovidiu-florin> jose: I would like to get the site on a temporary domain, when it's almost release ready
<ovidiu-florin> and continue working on it there
<jose> don't we have that already?
<ovidiu-florin> and then just ask them to change domains to publish it
<ovidiu-florin> that's faster than migrating the whole site at wonce
<ovidiu-florin> jose: we have it on our working server
<ovidiu-florin> I want to get it on our public server, but on a temporary subdomain
<ovidiu-florin> so we can make sure everything works
<jose> eh, not sure if we can get that done.
<jose> I can ask around later today
<ovidiu-florin> and do some last minute changes
<ovidiu-florin> jose: that's what I wanted
<ovidiu-florin> to find out if we can do that, and what's the procedure
<soee_> the OEM installation does not offer Prepare for shipping to end user install icon on the desktop
<soee_> if we add widget Flder and it point to Desktop folder
<soee_> we than have this icon
<soee_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1436537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436537 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid missing "Prepare for shipping to end user" icon" [Undecided,New]
<soee_> oh crap, i think it shouldnt be assigned to ubiquity right ?
<mparillo> I might have found the cause of http://imgur.com/RvTrg2H on the development upgrade. I force-powered-down my VM (I could not use the menu or launch a konsole). When I re-started, it looked as if I was running Plasma 5. I opened a konsole and I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and the problem was a dependency on baloo-kf5
<yofel> that's lp 1426132 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1426132 in baloo-kf5 (Ubuntu) "baloo is not replaced by baloo-kf5 on dist upgrade" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426132
<mparillo> I will add a comment that it still occurs with Beta2 RC1.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: sgclark valorie Riddell guess who is going to Akademy!
<soee_> Riddell: shall i report new bug for ubiquity about missing slides localization ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun you and me?
<ovidiu-florin> and my brother :P
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> XD
<ovidiu-florin> awesome :D
<ahoneybun> my request was approved
<Riddell> awooga
<ovidiu-florin> so was mine
<ahoneybun> awesomesauce
<ahoneybun> whooo
<sgclark> nice!
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do we have a list of people that are going to akademy this year?
<ahoneybun> hey prth
<prth> hi ahoneybun 
 * ahoneybun calling everyone telling them about akademy
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I've been out of the country
<ahoneybun> *never
<sgclark> wow! so this will be a grand experience for you :)
<sgclark> it is great fun
<Riddell> ahoneybun: um do you have a passport?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: need to get one
<ahoneybun> *will get it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: best start pronto, those things can be very beurocratic :)
<sgclark> ahoneybun: eek yes they can take some time
<yofel> soee_: did you ever had plasma freeze on you on first boot after install? Happened to me twice already..
<soee_> yofel: nope
<ahoneybun> sgclark: Riddell next paycheck
<soee_> but Vb uses half of my laptop resources, 4 cores, 4GB ram etc
<prth> Riddell, i read your comment & i agree. I had thought to fix the bugs while porting
<soee_> so maybe it prevents from freezing
<prth> Riddell, so do you recommend to focus on porting ui files to QML during summer or should i  focus on adding features?
<yofel> I only gave it 1.2G, maybe that's it
<yofel> it actually seems to be doing something, just very _very_ slow
<soee_> yofel: but twice i had to restart my  laptop when my system stoped to response during installation in VB :)
<yofel> haven't seen that in a while, but I know what you mean
<Riddell> prth: fixing bugs and ensuring feature parity with the gtk frontend should be first, qml well that needs a reason why first :)
<prth> Riddell, yeah i lean towards that too. i thought it would be cool to use QML animations instead of WebView for slides but features like upgrade Kubuntu would be more useful to the users
<yofel> hm, now plasma reacts again, and top shows plasmashell using 70% cpu doing... something (I have a notification with an unlabled progressbar...)
<Riddell> prth: the ubiquity UI is quite shiny already, if you want to make a shiny UI the release-upgrade tool is in need of one
<soee_> yofel: if you find few minutes, please do OEM test and see if you can confirm the bug i have reported
<Riddell> yofel: baloo breakage on upgrade, I think I'll add a baloo transitional package that depends on baloo-kf5
<yofel> Riddell: if you do that you might want to drop the provides: - I think that's where our troubles come from in the first place
<Riddell> yes I'll do that
<ahoneybun> next paycheck I'm getting the passport
<prth> Riddell, thanks :). I'll focus on the features qt frontend is lacking
<yofel> soee_: I'll do that in a moment
<yofel> now to pass auto-resize...
<soee_> nie
<soee_> nice
 * ahoneybun just thought of going to akademy with a GNOME laptop
<Riddell> ahoneybun: best not
<soee_> someone can take a look @ #kubutnu and maybe help this user (vivid and systemd)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: joke
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> mparillo: you fell into the trap with that libreoffice blog and posted a screenshot of it on windows :)
<Riddell> don't worry nobody will notice
 * ahoneybun will try out Beta 2
<ovidiu-florin> beta 2 was released?
<yofel> not yet
<yofel> though the installation is in a reasonable state
<soee_> can someone highlight on this chan ?
<yofel> soee_: ping
<yofel> though ubottu could do that too IIRC
<soee_> yofel: thank you, seems like i had disabled notifications in systray
<mparillo> Riddell: D'oh. I simply pasted from his blog post. And when you write 'nobody will notice' you noticed. As we used to say in New York, "What am I, chopped liver?" Meaning: "What? I do not count?"
<Riddell> mparillo: only because he pointed it out to me :)
<Riddell> and I sent him a better screenshot to put on his blog
<ovidiu-florin> 13 more links to fix
 * Riddell hugs ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> 12
<ovidiu-florin> 11
<ovidiu-florin> 10
<ovidiu-florin> 9
<ovidiu-florin> 8
<soee_> :)
<Riddell> ☺
<ovidiu-florin> 7
<Riddell> ༒
<ovidiu-florin> 6
<soee_> mparillo: ill do 1 or 2 test with 32bit isos
<soee_> appmenu-qt5 is part of Plama 5 ?
<ovidiu-florin> 5
<ovidiu-florin> 4
<Riddell> 
<ovidiu-florin> 3
<Riddell> soee_: no and we don't install it any more since nothing uses it
<ovidiu-florin> 2
<ovidiu-florin> 1
<Riddell> ⋯
<soee_> Riddell: ok, it also breaks a lot Plasma5 https://plus.google.com/+AnoopPanavalappil/posts/Ao6K1ZWCnJF
<soee_> i have installed this and can confirm what they write
<ovidiu-florin> DONE https://notes.kde.org/p/Kubuntu-new-site-pages-not-found
<ahoneybun> seems I have a courthouse near me that I can apply for the passport Riddell
<Riddell> soee_: what does it break? I don't see him complaining about appmenu-qt5
<ahoneybun> awesome ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> anything else needs doing ovidiu-florin?
<yofel> kubotu: order whisky for ovidiu-florin
 * kubotu throws a mighty fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood at ovidiu-florin.
<kubotu> What are ye looking at?
<Riddell> yofel: wait, he has 1 more to do!
<soee_> Riddell: read the kaspers comment
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: no, It's done
<ovidiu-florin> I've made a backup already of the site
<Riddell> soee_: hmm, strange
<Riddell> 🎆🎇
<ovidiu-florin> now I just want lordievader to run his magical scripts to check everything
<ovidiu-florin> then I'll mark it as done in trello
<Riddell> thanks ovidiu-florin, you're doing great
<soee_> hmm fr i386 iso VB shows me FATAL: No bootable device found. System halted
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how's the team page going?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I have it in sections for each person like we talked about 
<ahoneybun> just need more names and what they do
<soee_> wrr ma fault
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can I edit one thing?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you working on it now?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: yea just let me get off
<ahoneybun> go ahead
<ahoneybun> I loged off
<ahoneybun> *logged
<ahoneybun> brb laundry
<soee_> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun consider using one of those http://premium.wpmudev.org/blog/6-lazy-load-plugins-to-make-your-wordpress-site-faster/
<soee_> if site uses images with big size lazy loading them might improve performace a lot
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: the images need to be optimized for the great internet
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'm done editing
<mparillo> soee_: Thank you. I have done a couple of the easy ones. Even though I did not notice the missing images on the slide show.
<ovidiu-florin> finish adding them, and then I'll add some style to that page
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<KDDA> anyone know how to fix the problem with MySQL not starting and affecting Akonadi and Kontact?
<yofel> KDDA: a full error log would really help to narrow the error down
<yofel> mine turned out to be lp 1435823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435823 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "Disappearing /var/run/mysqld causes mysqld to fail after reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435823
<soee_> Riddell: what about User settings moduel in System Settings - any idea why its gone ?
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> /usr/share/kservices5/user_manager.desktop: Exec=kcmshell4 user_manager
<yofel> that looks wrong
<soee_> thers no port to kf5 ?
<yofel> that *is* the kf5 port
<yofel> and our user-manager version is ancient
<yofel>  user-manager | 4:5.1.95-0ubuntu1        | vivid/universe  | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<soee_> hmm
<yofel> it's fixed upstream FWIW
<Riddell> yeah probably just needs a new snapshot taken
<yofel> well, a release would be better. Is there a reason why there isn't one?
<Riddell> cos a plasma dev grumped that it overlapped with the accounts kcm
<Riddell> which has gone in 5.3
<yofel> ah
<yofel> soee_: anyway, kcmshell5 user_manager works fine if you need it
<Riddell> we might want a snapshot of Touchpad kcm too
<Riddell> great work testing yofel, soee_, mparillo :)
<soee_> yofel: thanks
<soee_> one month and we will have Plasma 5.3 :) and not so long ago we had 5.0
<Riddell> and now we have fcitx for chinese users, woo
<KDDA> yofel: looked at that bug and dont think its the same one Im seeing
<KDDA> all the error log seems to say is "Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection!"
<_Groo_> can someone confirm that kde-telepathy is still broken in ci?
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/atfJaJUJ
<_Groo_> neither kde-telepathy nor kde-telepathy-minimal can be installed
<soee_> im not using ci, ut kde-telepathy from archive in vivid works just fine
<valorie> I'm sorry to report that systemd/sddm catfight continues in latest upgrades
<valorie> systemctl start sddm starts it, but bleah
<Riddell> seems like a recurring problem
<soee_> mparillo: i did last test for i386
<Riddell> but at least it's repeatable
<soee_> mparillo: we have all now done
 * Riddell high fives soee_ 
<Riddell> baloo packages up so upgrade may work in a couple of hours
 * Riddell snoozes
<soee_> and we are after chineese ppl taht had kylin tested before us :)
<soee_> but beeing second isn't that bad -.-
<mparillo> TY soee_ I got to have dinner.
<ahoneybun> is that daily image treated as Beta 2 RC?
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun> thanks yofel I will download it tonight
<soee_> i think i will install Vivid on my parents pc this weeknd :)
<KDDA> soee: it ready for show time?
<soee> works nice for me, so i gues yes
<KDDA> I have a windoze 8 laptop Im just itching to format
<KDDA> well 8.1
<soee> install kubutnu next to it
<KDDA> nah, I cant stand those fecking tiles!
<valorie> rebooting still needs console: systemctl start sddm
<valorie> if your parents can handle that until it's fix00red
<KDDA> my box is reboot fine
<KDDA> only problem I have at the moment is Kontact
<KDDA> and the manual checking of 16 accounts is getting annoying!
<valorie> oh, interesting
<valorie> this was a fresh install of beta 1
<valorie> and I did the updates today
<soee> valorie: i dont have such problem on my laptop nor my work pc 
<valorie> hmmm, I thought it was universal
<valorie> stranger and stranger
<KDDA> dont think so :/
<valorie> I know I'm not alone for sure
<soee> well at work i had a problem with sddm but used one comment that lordivader showed me and it works since then
<KDDA> your just special
<yofel> no, and for most people, enabling it once by hand fixes it
<valorie> hmmm
<soee> oh crap my cursor is gone oO
<valorie> should I use something else than `start`?
<soee> valorie: wasnt there soem command to enable it ?
<yofel> valorie: what does status say for Loaded:... ?
<valorie> yofel, full command I should type?
<yofel> systemctl status sddm
<valorie> oops, how do I pastebinit that again? systemctl status sddm | pastebinit ?
<yofel> I just care about that one line
<yofel> or well, whether it says enabled or disabled in the middle of it
<soee> brb
<KDDA> loaded and active here :)
<yofel> valorie: you should see:    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/sddm.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681193/
<valorie> disabled
<yofel> valorie: right, so 'sudo systemctl enable sddm' should fix it
<valorie> excellent
<yofel> Riddell: why does sddm still conflict with getty@tty1.service ?
<mparillo> hmm, I have not had to systemctl start sddm on either Beta2 RCs.
<valorie> so somehow this was fixed, strange
<KDDA> valorie: have you tried a reboot?
<valorie> after that command, no
<valorie> busy with other things now
<KDDA> no prob
<yofel> *sigh* - this is 2015, and reasonable handling of broken network mounts on shutdown remains a dream...
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-26
<ScottK> Riddell: When is it?
<valorie> ScottK: https://dot.kde.org/2015/01/20/akademy-2015-coru%C3%B1a-spain-25-31-july
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Oh.  No can do.  I've to immovable plans for that week (unless of course someone changes their mind about getting married).
 * valorie is going to a wedding this weekend
<valorie> I'm looking forward to every minute of it
<micmord> hello kubuntu folks, testing Vivid I got problem with the latest kde-l10n-it package
<micmord> bug #1436395
<ubottu> bug 1436395 in kde-l10n-it (Ubuntu) "overwrite plasma_applet_org.kde.ktp-presence.mo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436395
<mitya57> sitter: that qtwayland patch looks ok, go ahead and upload it
<Riddell> meh new images
<Riddell> !testers | more kubuntu beta 2 candidates
<ubottu> more kubuntu beta 2 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> micmord: could you report a bug and let me know the number for tagging?
<micmord> bug #1436395
<ubottu> bug 1436395 in kde-l10n-it (Ubuntu) "overwrite plasma_applet_org.kde.ktp-presence.mo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436395
<Riddell> lovely thanks micmord 
<Riddell> yossarianuk: testing tracker is at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds
<Riddell> click on CD icon next to e.g. "Kubuntu Desktop amd64" and you'll get the url
<yossarianuk> thanks - i'll test beta2 (when its out) and report if same thing re-occurs
<Riddell> by the time it's out it'll be too late :)
<yossarianuk> so it that essentially beta2?
<Riddell> it'll beta 2 if we think it's good enough after testing
<Riddell> it'll be beta 2 if we think it's good enough after testing
<yossarianuk> ok thanks - will test tonight !
<sitter> Riddell: you did not upstream your muon patch
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_muon/
<sitter> oh wait, you did
<sitter> you just didn't drop the patch?
<sitter> Riddell: also was it you who uploaded apport?
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> sitter: um maybe, did the apport uploader do something bad?
<Riddell> sitter: probably I didn't drop it in stable, please do
<sitter> Riddell: pitti rejected it because the deps didn't get updated
<sitter> needs python3-pyqt5 instead of pykde
<Riddell> sitter: ah
<Riddell> that was silly of whoever uploaded it :)
<sitter> Riddell: thing is I don't even know where the packaging is hiding so I gave up fixing that :O
<Riddell> sitter: it's just in a UDD branch which is merged from upstream branch for added complexity
<sitter> mh, but the branch I found didn't have your changes and no merge history altogether
<sitter> cantor still needs fixing :@
<Riddell> what's wrong with cantor? weren't you separating the library there?
<sitter> yeah but no one then answered me when I asked whether we should go with the partial splittering or do a full blow mental split-everything move
<Riddell> sitter: I didn't get what the problem was that it needed splitting at all for?
<sitter> Riddell: it didn't necessarily ... we could just make a cantor-dev
<Riddell> sitter: what's that needed for? does something build-dep on it?
<sitter> Riddell: it's needed because upstream says it is a public lib
<sitter> Riddell: http://markmail.org/thread/3rv4ucwqxbloz6b7
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> sitter: ok upstream hopes it'll be used maybe and we're just holding them back
<Riddell> sitter: remind me again what the difference between partial split and full blown split is?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | Beta 2 Testing : http://goo.gl/qRrtc8
<yofel> iso tracker link added
<yofel> sitter: go with partial unless you think the full one is worth your work
<sitter> Riddell: full blown cantor -> kpart5-cantor -> libcantorlibs -> cantor-panels & cantor-assistants & libcantrolibs-data & cantor-backend-*
<sitter> partial is what I proposed
<sitter> but to help upstream we could simply leave everything as it is and create a cantor-dev package
<sitter> ^ since only third parties would potentially use it at this point isolating the library doesn't add real value other than reducing the amount of crap a third party application would pull in and enable a third party to do lib transitioning
<sitter> latter would be hard anyway though since cantor libs, panelplugins, assistantplugins and backends are somewhat interdependent at runtime
<sitter> so perhaps we should go with a simple cantor-dev package and revisit the issue when/if an application in the archive wants to use the lib
<Riddell> sitter: yeah do that
<sitter> Riddell: are you fixing apport btw? I am lost with udd
<sitter> shadeslayer: I spy with my little eye: untranslated string http://imgur.com/vklWuUg
<sitter> chances are all our KCMs are affected actually
<shadeslayer> what the heck is intel microcode
<sitter> ah yes
<sitter> no one told you?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> what
<sitter> someone was asking that and I told them to tell you
<sitter> shadeslayer: it's a package that does cpu microcode updates without bios update
<sitter> alas, the current infromation we supply doesn't tell the user
<sitter> so I was thinking you should have a look if we perhaps can get some more information on this bugger (e.g. have a look what ubuntu does)
<shadeslayer> what does the ubuntu thing say
<sitter> I duno
<sitter> Riddell: oh and apport-kde also needs to dpened on am I to 
<sitter> no, wrong paste
<sitter> Riddell: oh and apport-kde also needs to dpened on qttranslations5-l10n
<sitter> xD
<sitter> for qmessagebox translations
<sitter> well mates
<sitter> bad news
<sitter> it appears the KCMs were uploaded before I fixed pkg-kde
<sitter> so their l10n is not extracted
<sitter> weeeh
<Riddell> sitter: which KCMs and why do they need l10n extracted_
<sitter> driver-manager, whoopsie, notification-helper
<sitter> they handle l10n thru launchpad
<sitter> because no one can be bothered to put them in kde playground I guess
 * sitter apparently released whoopsie at a sprint and forgot to push to master >>
<sitter> mh
<sitter> ki18n needs patching to make the desktop files work
<sitter> :'<
<Riddell> Quintasan_: last day of gsoc applications I think
<sitter> eek
<sitter> Riddell: please reject kde-config-whoopsie and kubuntu-driver-manager
<sitter> they contain build dirs :S
<ScottK> sitter: .
<sitter> どうも
 * Riddell tries to work out how to login to launchpad with a spanish keyboard
<Riddell> sitter: I dont see them in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<sitter> Riddell: because scott already kicked them
<Riddell> ah
<sitter> thanks anyway ;)
<sitter> fixed versions uploaded
<sitter> anyone knows if we have kcms/kdeds other than whoopsie, driver and notification?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you chairnapping the chair
<Riddell> a bit more relaxing out here
<shadeslayer> we can fix that :P
<sitter> 11:23:42 dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-style-oxygen-qt5_4%3a5.2.2+git20150326.0222+14.10-0ubuntu0_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<sitter> 11:23:42  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/org.kde.kdecoration2/oxygendecoration.so', which is also in package kwin-decoration-oxygen 
<sitter> what the
<sitter> that plasma merge snafu sure broke things in the most exciting ways Oo
<sitter> and Riddell stacked more stuff ontop of it 
 * sitter so sad
 * shadeslayer hugs sitter
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen <- ubuntu2 not pushed
<sitter> Riddell: nevermind, I'll import
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: is it a beautiful day where you are?
<sgclark> yes for a few days
<sgclark> well it is dark atm :)
<Riddell> oh yes your crazy sleep hours continue to amaze!
<Riddell> but you can watch the sun rise, that is always a joy
<Riddell> and maybe hear the dawn chorus of birds
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> well Ben has me busy with ci already lol
<sgclark> but I will get to apps at some point today.
<Riddell> hey don't overload yourself, ci is more than enough for any sane person
<Riddell> or even sitter
<mparillo> When installing the new 32-bit ISO to a VM this morning, at the end, I get a button to click for re-boot now. I think it used to simply exit the installer to a text panel saying remove your CD and hit enter. Anyway, when I cick the exit button, the screen goes blank and nothing happens. For regular full disk install, I simply powered off the VM and when I restarted it, Vivid came up great. I will try the same with 
<mparillo> encrypted LVM. It might take an hour or so before I can try on bare metal.
<yofel> that it did nothing on exit isn't good. That the eject disk dialog is missing is a known issue
<Riddell> oh? I get the plymouth eject disk dialogue but when I press enter nothing happens
<yofel> ah, maybe that got fixed, I'm syncing isos now
<Riddell> I'm using bare hardware
<Riddell> and auto login doesn't work on the live cd, sad times
<Riddell> but besides all the bugs it seems to work :)
<yofel> huh? live session worked fine for me in VB yesterday
<Riddell> trying upgrade again now that baloo package is back in
<Riddell> yofel: auto login worked on live?
<yofel> I clicked on "try kubuntu" and got plasma
<Riddell> hmm, not today for me on bare metal
<BluesKaj> system settings/driver manager still not scanning for HW, still have to install the gpu driver manually ...nothing has changed as far as I can tell, the same annoyances as in beta1 
<soee> Riddell: yes autologin worked for me
<Riddell> soee: vm or bare?
<soee> Riddell: VB
<yofel> Riddell: 20150326 amd64 starts the session fine in VB
<Riddell> most strange
<yofel> oh, now I can actually start ubiquity from live
<BluesKaj> ubiquity worked fine here during the install btw
<BluesKaj> from dvd
<Riddell> anyone seen bug 1403914 ? it works fine in spanish for me
<ubottu> bug 1403914 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Crash after selecting timezone with non-US locale" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403914
<Riddell> I'll try russian next I guess
<yofel> Riddell: didn't happen with german, but I didn't change the autodetected setting
<yofel> hm, we should make the pager show the desktop on click by default
<yofel> that way it's not completely useless
<sitter> has anyone asked why the page is added by default to begin with?
<yofel> upstream default?
<sitter> well yes
<sitter> but why :P
<sitter> there's only one screen
<sitter> yofel: I think your suggestion would make it a very reasonable default though
<yofel> we always had that "show desktop" button, that way we at least have a replacement
<sitter> i.e. it would act like the show desktop widget while also allowing people to add more virtual workspaces 
<yofel> yup
<sitter> someone should tell mgraesslin surely has an opinion ;)
<mgraesslin> hmm?
<mgraesslin> sitter: showing pager by default is fixed - not sure whether it's only in 5.3 or also in 5.2.2
<sitter> mgraesslin: right now the pager widget is added by default but there is only one virtual workspace rendering it pretty useless. yofel suggested that maybe it could simply behave like the show-desktop widget (i.e. raise the desktop containment) thus comibining the usefulness of both
<sitter> mgraesslin: .3 then
<sitter> yofel: ^
<mgraesslin> probably
<sitter> perhaps it should be ripped out of kubuntu 15.04 as well, in its current form it certainly isn't very useful
<yofel> right
<mgraesslin> http://commits.kde.org/plasma-desktop/bdb4702179898f07d4301799b29d104506d6e534
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer: cantor CI possibly fixed shortly (at least shouldn't be red anymore)
<mgraesslin> sitter, yofel: change looks safe to me, so should be easily backportable
<sitter> mgraesslin: thanks <3
<sitter> pft, I spoke too soon about cantor
<BluesKaj> sitter, I still like using the pager for different groups of applications per VD, and different backgrounds for each desktop would be nice , but I understand that's been dropped in favour of activities  , which is something i never use 
<BluesKaj> and I think there are plenty of users who do the same as me 
<shadeslayer> sitter: yay
<BluesKaj> a new problem, desktop freezes without doing anything
<sitter> yofel: patchy uploaded to queue
<yofel> sitter++
<BluesKaj> anybody else with nvidia gpu and driver experiencing desktop freeze that alt tab can't release?
<Riddell> meh no fix up on the upgrade working it still wants to install baloo4 :(
<sitter> hm?
<Riddell> upgrade from utopic
<Riddell> bug 1426132
<ubottu> bug 1426132 in baloo-kf5 (Ubuntu) "baloo is not replaced by baloo-kf5 on dist upgrade" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426132
<Riddell> it's weird
<sitter> Riddell: just add a force mgiration in the dist-upgrade tool thingy
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: aren't the runtimes interchangable anyway?
<sitter> if so I think the best approach might be to add baloo4 transitional package to the baloo-kf5 source
<sitter> then it should definitely transit
<Riddell> sitter: talking to mvo
<BluesKaj> the toolbar from muon has disappeared, as has the option to configure them
<Riddell> uh oh
<BluesKaj> would you like a screenshot , Riddell ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: that is what soee has been saying
<Riddell> right, so it's not just a freak 1 off :(
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  http://imagebin.ca/v/1wAHnUxUlIjM
<Riddell> oh muon muon, not discover
<Riddell> soee: you had issues with discover or muon muon?
<BluesKaj> discover seems normal, but idon't use it much ...it's too GUI cartooney for my taste :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: can you report a bug to both launchpad and bugs.kde.org ? apol says he can look at it tonight
<BluesKaj> ok
<Riddell> BluesKaj: any idea when this started to happen? did it work with plasma 5.2.1 ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes , it started in beta 2
<BluesKaj> my launchpad acct has reverted to it's old settings , so i'm struggling to change it to the latest profile ...strange thgis
<KDDA> where does MySQL log its errors to?
<sitter> Riddell: I think apol removed remnants of muon-installer, so it's possible that something got deleted that was shared between installer and muon
<maelcum> my users seems to have no rights to /dev/dri/*, dev/snd/* and /dev/input/js*. that's kind of bad. i have heard that it's a known regression?
<maelcum> a working workaround is to chmod o+rwx all of them
<maelcum> (only works until next reboot)
 * Riddell removes plasma 5 from kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Riddell> maelcum: um I've no idea I'm afraid, report a bug if you want me to try and keep track I guess
<maelcum> kfunk: you have the same problem, right?
<maelcum> maybe your case is less special than mine because i have a self compiled xorg/mesa *and* kf5 stack
<KDDA> errrrr I give up!!  If I purge Kontact will I lose my config?
<Riddell> KDDA: no, your config is local to the user and no a package config
<KDDA> wasted 3 days trying to fix this and still cant figure it out
<yofel> KDDA: the session mysql log should be in .local/share/akonadi/db_data/
<KDDA> yofel: I cant see why it wont start
<KDDA> cant even get the main MySQL server up
<yofel> if the error isn't there, and you don't see one in the output from akonadictl, then I don't know where to look either
<KDDA> the error is "15:51:51 UTC - mysqld got signal 11 ;"
<yofel> that shouldn't be the only thing it prints...
<KDDA> in /usr/sbin/mysqld
<KDDA> but why
<kfunk> maelcum: my problem is that SDDM doesn't start up when I boot 15.04 in systemd mode -- that issues just popped up a week ago or so.
<kfunk> I think before we didn't use systemd by default, but I could be wrong
<kfunk> can't start SDDM manually after getting to a VT either
<maelcum> kfunk: have you checked the permissions on /dev/dri?
<kfunk> nope
<kfunk> I'll do next time I reboot
<maelcum> fwiw sddm does start here, but if i don't change the permissions on /dev/dri* i get a kwin without 3d acceleration.
<KDDA> ok so I found a log file saying it cant open the defaults file ~/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf which is there and opens for me
<mparillo> Again? It is not on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds yet
<Riddell> mparillo: it's all good I marked it as ready (although there's one more test would be nice to have done)
<__danmac__> hi guys hope you are all well :) i heard i might be able to snag a URL for beta-2 here? i dont see it on the cdimage server yet. thx :)
<BluesKaj> __danmac__, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds/91007/downloads
<__danmac__> thx man i had no idea about this site
<__danmac__> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds/91032/downloads FYI
<__danmac__> oh wait it links to the cdimage server ya i know about these haha :)
<__danmac__> think I will go with this anyway, don't want to wait any more haha thx :)
<Riddell> __danmac__: we're still testing beta 2 candidates (which are just normal daily-live images) would be great if you can help test it
<__danmac__> mate I'm all over it :)
<__danmac__> good luck with the release, you guys do a fantastic job, been a kubuntu user for years
<Riddell> thanks :)
<darthanubis> running great for me here
<darthanubis> chromium does play flash but firefox does
<BluesKaj> use chrome instead
<__danmac__> gotta say I'm not a massive fan of chrome, if firefox works I'm happy, hopefully the KDE guys will get round to improving firefox integration in the coming months
<darthanubis> firefox's intergration looks fine to me
<soee_> hiho, im back
<soee_> final beta released ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, beta 2
<BluesKaj> ?
<soee_> yes 2 and final :D
<BluesKaj> ok is 2 final ?
 * Sho_ wonders why "KDE guys" have anything to do with Firefox integration
<__danmac__> well whether it's KDE guys or Firefox guys, would be nice to see a little improvement
<__danmac__> although quite frankly if VLC would be able to open files from a samba share on KDE that would make me happy enough :)
<__danmac__> hmm just fired it up (build 91032) and got minor graphics corruption around the window decorations, had the same on 14.04.1, i assume because nouveau :(
<mparillo> Riddell: The missing 32-bit test is the OEM build. Do we have OEMs?
<mparillo> Also, I see you updated the bug list on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta2/Kubuntu Can experienced users get around https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo-kf5/+bug/1426132 If not, would you like me to add a note saying this does not work in the Upgrading from 14.10 section?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1426132 in baloo-kf5 (Ubuntu) "baloo is not replaced by baloo-kf5 on dist upgrade breaking release-upgrade" [Critical,Triaged]
<ahoneybun> what about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged]
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'm also a KDE developer
<ovidiu-florin> mostly just patches fo rnow
<Riddell> mparillo: OEM is known not to be very functional so I don't care for now
<Riddell> mparillo: yes pleae add a note saying "don't upgrade"
<mparillo> Will do. When I asked Do we have OEMs, it sounded to me as if people create Kubuntu DVD masters and load them on PCs for sale.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: bug 1428877 is a ubiquity bug and probably not kubuntu specific.  alas there is no ubiquity maintainer at the moment
<ubottu> bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428877
<Riddell> mparillo: yes, the only oem I know of is https://system76.com/ but there may be others
<ahoneybun> I see good point
<ahoneybun> Riddell: mparillo zareason, thinkpenguin
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'll be trying to upgrade from 14.10
<ahoneybun> or maybe a clean install
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if doing an upgrade make sure you use archive.ubuntu.com  for the latest packages
<ahoneybun> I just ran the command kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Fingers crossed.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: I just took a daily image and going to try it out
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you have a list of people who work on Kubuntu and their roles (for the Kubuntu Team page)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: no and it's kindae dangerous making one because community is by it's nature fluid
<mparillo> ahoneybun: OK, and thanks for the pointer to zareason and think penguin. I did not know they used our OEM images. Alas, in the USA, the windows tax is actually negative. Bloatware reduces the cost of a consumer-grade system.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: just take some examples if you like
<Riddell> including yourself :)
<ahoneybun> I have a few people, but I don't want to forget the some people who I might not know
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I need a lot of practice before akademy XD
<ahoneybun> just so everyone knows, chromuim with chromecast works in Linux :)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: hm?
<ovidiu-florin> the download page on our current site uses some Javascript
<ovidiu-florin> do you remember where that Javascript is stored?
<KDDA> yofel: I am trying to run mysql from the command line and even though the file exits and I can edit it as local user Im getting the following error "Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<KDDA> "
<yofel> right, didn't we copy that from your romanian site?
<ovidiu-florin> I believe so
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I'm pretty sure it's inline in the post
<ovidiu-florin> chrome inspector doesn't show it
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> found it
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ahoneybun> bbl testing image
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Any ideas why kde-telepathy ppa stopped getting updates?
<ovidiu-florin> where's lordivader?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I have a legal wuestion
<ovidiu-florin> question*
<ovidiu-florin> check out the bottom of the footer of this sexy new website: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> the copyright
<ovidiu-florin> is it fine?
<Riddell> IANAL, I just consider myself able to understand the basics of legal issues which for some reason most geeks don't
<ovidiu-florin> do I need to add/change something
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Please add a year and a license or something
<Quintasan> It makes no sense otherwise
<ovidiu-florin> Copy the one from the old site?
<ovidiu-florin> © 2010 - 2015 The Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon theme Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonica
<Riddell> "Copyright © Kubuntu " a licence would be nice
<ovidiu-florin> and add Breeeze
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nah that's overkill
<ovidiu-florin> what do you mean by license?
<Riddell> what's the copying licence on the website
<Quintasan> Yes, makes more sense. We also need a license for our "content"
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'm technical
<ovidiu-florin> what do I write?
<ovidiu-florin> what do I do?
<Quintasan> Hmm, generally I think some sort of Creative Commons would be sensible for website content
<Quintasan> I think that formally that would be a Council decision or something
<ovidiu-florin> can you guys give the text I can write in there? I suck at leagal stuff
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: 2010 - 2015 © The Kubuntu community.
<Quintasan> Should suffice for now.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the new installer looks good
<ahoneybun> The clear bar is not large enough for some reason though
<ahoneybun> Odd
<ovidiu-florin> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/ done
<Riddell> Contents Copyright 2005 - <?php date('Y'); ?> Kubuntu devs, licence <a href="https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/">CC BY-SA 4.0</a>, icons Copyright Breeze artists <a href="https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/breeze">GPL 2+</a>. Kubuntu is a trademark of Canonical Ltd.
<Riddell> maybe
<Riddell> ahoneybun: clear bar?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the bottom bar holding the icons
<ahoneybun> Maybe scale the icons more
<ahoneybun> A icon is missing
<ahoneybun> Sddm worked this time from a clean install
<KDDA> yes yes yes yesssssssssssssss
<ahoneybun> everything installed well
<Riddell> KDDA: ooh?
<soee> Riddell: do you know why we dont have send to phone entry in context menu in dolphin  ?
<soee> Riddell: look @ screen http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/kde-connect-android-notifications-linux-desktop
<KDDA> Riddell: been fighting with akonadi for 3 days, just got it working!
<KDDA> Im rather happy!
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: php isn't allowed in content from Wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> we have to use JavaScript, so: Contents Copyright 2005 - <script>document.write(new Date().getFullYear());</script> Kubuntu devs, licence <a href="https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/">CC BY-SA 4.0</a>, icons Copyright Breeze artists <a href="https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/breeze">GPL 2+</a>. Kubuntu is a trademark of Canonical Ltd.
<soee> Riddell: my fault, forget what i wrote
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell:  Quintasan check it out now: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> lovely
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: better way would be to use a short code
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: see here - http://snippets.khromov.se/current-year-shortcode-for-printing-copyright-notice-in-wordpress/
<KDDA> keeps it server side, so if the client year is wrong or browser has JS disabled it will still display
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I was missing a Icon in the installer
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's your slideshow :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: just letting you know since there is a freeze going on
<Riddell> bug 1429475
<ubottu> bug 1429475 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid Ubiquity slideshow is missing translations" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429475
<ahoneybun> I'm working on grabing the code to work on it
<Riddell> no, bug 1436949
<ubottu> bug 1436949 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "kubuntu slideshow missing final image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436949
<ahoneybun> yea it was the last slide
<soee> confirmed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: on it :) soee
<soee> cool :)
<soee> there was also one small issue that might be related to VB configuration
<soee> after installation was finished, there was a small window with info text and a button to reboot
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: I'm doing something wrong: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<soee> this button had light background and white unreadable font
<soee> when it gets focus on it, all was ok
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: you need to edit the themes functions.php
<KDDA> add that wee bit of code
<ovidiu-florin> done that
<KDDA> are you sure its in the current/installed theme?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<KDDA> was the functions.php already there or did you make it?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: all of those scripts are missing things
<ahoneybun> well I am
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: it was there
<KDDA> strange :/
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: here's the source: https://github.com/ovidiub13/KubuntuWordpressTheme/blob/master/functions.php
<ovidiu-florin> I added it at the end
<KDDA> I cant see the close php tags at the end of that file?
<KDDA> ?>
<KDDA> can you check you have that?
<tuv0k> did akonadi and kmail break for anybody
<KDDA> tuv0k: YES!
<tuv0k> specifically the change in mysql versioning?
<tuv0k> thanks, nice to know its not just my system
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: the ending tags are not necessary
<KDDA> tuv0k: what error is it throwing you?
<ovidiu-florin> and that's the exact file
<tuv0k> is there a bug filed, a workaround?
<ovidiu-florin> that's our source for the theme
<KDDA> tuv0k: would you private message me?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: if i may suggest one thing, i would remove bg image from the section under top panel where page title is located
<soee> also i woudl align page title to left
<tuv0k> akonadi just won't start
<tuv0k> I'll pasebin the report
<KDDA> tuv0k: yes, I have the same thing
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I have a good reason for not doing that and having better featured images
<soee> oki
<KDDA> it was complaining about not being able to open my config file
<ovidiu-florin> modern look, not '90s
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<tuv0k> KDDA: http://pastebin.com/54bvrEKF
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you remember what was on the last slide?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: and seconf thing, i would give gigger font
<soee> *bigger 
<ovidiu-florin> for the title?
<soee> no no for content 
<soee> now reading without zoomig page is hard
<ovidiu-florin> that I agree
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: any fixes for that?
<ovidiu-florin> the footer thing?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: should work!  Are you using a child theme or mod'ing the main theme files?
<KDDA> tuv0k: can you try this command please "kcmshell4 kcm_akonadi"
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I got one script to work but it shows nothing
<tuv0k> KDDA: excellent! Akonadi failed, but I changed database backend to sqlite, and then akonadi statred and kmail resumes functionig,
<tuv0k> thx!
<ovidiu-florin> soee: is 16 too big? take a look
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: no
<KDDA> tuv0k: leave it with MySQL for a sec
<soee> ovidiu-florin: no! i would say you are free to use even 18 :D
<soee> but even with 16 is much metter than before
<tuv0k> ok
<KDDA> tuv0k: if you put AppArmour into complain mode using this command "sudo aa-complain mysqld"
<soee> ovidiu-florin: h2 needs bigger font size
<KDDA> tuv0k: does it start working?
<soee> how is it possible that h2 has smaller size than h3 :O
<KDDA> soee: CSS ;)
<tuv0k> well, when I switched back yo mysql and restarted akondai, everything is normal again
<KDDA> tuv0k: strange
<tuv0k> i know
<KDDA> I think its an AppArmour issue
<KDDA> but I have tried so many things over this past few days, Im not sure what the real fix was!
<tuv0k> thankful for your assistence in getting kmail back:)
<tuv0k> bbl
<soee> ovidiu-florin: header sizes etc. worth checking http://typecast.com/blog/a-more-modern-scale-for-web-typography
<KDDA> tuv0k: SQLite will be very slow if you have large mailboxes
<soee> ovidiu-florin: also why not use Oxygen font for headers ? :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10686170/
<ovidiu-florin> soee: care to get involved?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: sure
<ovidiu-florin> what do you need?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: how do you work on teh website now ? 
<soee> for styles using sass/less ?
<soee> compiling them on some remote ?
<ovidiu-florin> I have a plugin that allows me to alter the styles after the theme is applied.
<ovidiu-florin> I try to avoid having to modify source code of the theme or WP
<soee> from Wp backend ?
<ovidiu-florin> but I do it when necessary
<ovidiu-florin> but only under git
<ovidiu-florin> soee: compiling? what compilation?
<soee> yes that would be good to have some git acccess
<soee> ovidiu-florin: sass/less files :)
<__danmac__> I was just tinkering with woff files and suchlike only yesterday, converting font from kubuntu and putting on the site would be a cool touch haha :)
<ovidiu-florin> this is the first I hear of sass/less
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ^
<__danmac__> but i'm too busy trying to make my geforce play ball with 15.04 atm :/
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I'm not a web developer, I have some experiece, but this is not really my area of expertiese
<soee> ovidiu-florin: they allow you to easier maintain styles, you can have file with variables that are used co generate style, you can use mixins, extend classess etc.
<soee> ovidiu-florin: do you use git atm ?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I'm trying to KIS
<ovidiu-florin> I use git to track the ghanges I've made to the WP theme
<soee> kis ?
<ovidiu-florin> Keep It Simple
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: No to your not using a child theme, or No to your not modifying the main theme?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: less/sass is all about easier maintenance ant shorten modificaton time 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not using a child theme
<ovidiu-florin> I'm modifing the theme I use only if I absolutley have to
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: any reason for that?
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: Bad previous experience with that functionality
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: may I ask what/why?
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried to use that, but I've found that most themes don't suport that
<ovidiu-florin> or they support it very badly
<ovidiu-florin> and everything breaks when using the child theme
<KDDA> usually its the reverse :/
<ovidiu-florin> maybe I just got my share of bad luck
<ovidiu-florin> and picked the bad ones
<KDDA> if the main theme is updated for some reason, it overwrites the files you changed and breaks it
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I keep it unde git
<ovidiu-florin> I hope it doesn't delete my .git
<ovidiu-florin> :-s
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA soee it seems to me you have some experience with WordPress and web development, why didn't you speak sooner?
<ovidiu-florin> we could have done so much more
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: have my fingers in too many pies at the moment!
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: most of us do
<soee> ovidiu-florin: i do not work with wordpress, but i am a webdeveloper :) i said it to the student that have been working on the website before
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA soee I try to keep track of everything in trello, please keep an eye on that
<ovidiu-florin> soee: bukai ?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: yes
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: dont want to step on anyones toes, for me personally I use child themes as I can override what I need to and if the main theme gets an update it all still works
<__danmac__> I'm more back-end stuff and I don't touch PHP or WordPress on general principle but I do web-dev and happy to help
<__danmac__> maybe can trade you for a solution to get my nvidia working on 15.04 :P
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: I know
<ovidiu-florin> currently my changes are minor
<KDDA> __danmac__ : what model?
<__danmac__> KDDA: it's a geforce 7900GTX ... well it's a Quadro FX 2500M but basically a rebadged 7900GTX
<__danmac__> nouveau drivers exhibit corruption, managed to get it installed even though i couldn't see any dialog box text the buttons appeared when i scrolled over them
<KDDA> is your 15.04 install fresh or upgrade?
<ahoneybun> yofel: ping
<__danmac__> after install, it had installed the nvidia proprietary 304 drivers but kwin won't enable compositing - the install is about 2 hours old from today's daily
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA soee are you available this weekend to help me?
<__danmac__> I don't mean to fill this place with tech support blabber though, I'm in #kubuntu also if you feel a change of venue is appropriate
<__danmac__> appreciate any help as I have tried the more obvious stuff and getting nowhere :(
<KDDA> well 15.04 is still in dev :)
<soee> ovidiu-florin: im at home tomorrow and saturday, sunday i have flight to athens so i wont be afavilable till wednesday
<__danmac__> yeah I only just got the laptop but tried a 14.04.1 live USB I had lying around, and that seems to have the same problem with nouveau ... not sure how the proprietary drivers fare as I only fired it up for a minute on live usb
<KDDA> what happens when you boot with proprietary drivers installed?
<KDDA> does it flash the NVidia splash screen?
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA soee this saturday, can we have a video chat at 14 UTC+2 ?
<__danmac__> no I don't see the nvidia splash screen
<soee> ovidiu-florin: you need to catch me first here, if ill be online, sure
<tuv0k> KDDA: thanks for the headsup. swithcing back to mysql because I have gmail boxes
<ovidiu-florin> soee: that's not very helpful
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: Sorry Im busy most of this weekend
<__danmac__> text-mode plymouth boot screen, then kde login screen ...
<ovidiu-florin> awesom
<KDDA> but the login is corrupt?
<__danmac__> no the corruption only occurs with nouveau
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA soee then can you leave us a list of your suggestions somewhere? Like a KDE note or another etherpad link?
<ovidiu-florin> and I'll do my best with all of them
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA soee can you?
<__danmac__> I tried setting O2 and doing kwin_x11 --replace which gave me a page of errors I can pastebin once it boots up again (just trying 304-updates now, hung at black screen after login)
<soee> ovidiu-florin: yes, i will try to write down my suggestions tomorrow
<__danmac__> but I don't mean to drag you guys into this on a dev channel, sorry
<__danmac__> im trying to google but the results are thin on the ground as you would expect since not many people are using KDE 5 yet
<KDDA> __danmac__  is your sddm enabled on boot?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: thank you
<__danmac__> sorry KDDA I'm having trouble logging in to it now, it's as default install I haven't messed with sddm or any of that, just had to power cycle it even reisub didnt help :/
<__danmac__> I just got the thing so I will have a tinker with it ... maybe try with 14.04 first and see how I get on with that
<KDDA> __danmac__ : Can I private message you?
<__danmac__> sure mate absolutely
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<KDDA> good night ovidiu-florin
<__danmac__> good night ovidiu-florin 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: found the problem
<Riddell> ooh?
<ahoneybun> really was missing a icon
<ahoneybun> also working on getting the background just right :)
<ahoneybun> *an
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/ESkL9g0.png
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely
<Riddell> ahoneybun: does it resize?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: to a point
<ahoneybun> was trying to make it at least 1080
<ahoneybun> resize
<yofel> ahoneybun: hm?
<ahoneybun> yofel: got it now thanks
<ahoneybun> bzr lock: lovely
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10686561/
<sitter_> ahoneybun: bzr help break-lock
<ahoneybun> tried it nothing sitter_
<sitter_> what's the output when you try to break the lock?
<ahoneybun> uploading it to a new branch 
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> sitter_: Riddell https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/vivid/+merge/254320
<Riddell> thanks ahoneybun, will get to it tomorrow
<ahoneybun> np Riddell I'll still try to get the background to look good
<sitter_> mh
<sitter_> plasma just froze and crashed kwin on dragndrop in kickoff
<sitter_> needs investigation tomorrow
<mparillo> I have forgotton. When creating a Kubuntu.org news item, does save also publish?
<sitter_> only if its status is set to publish IIRC
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: whatever happened to our wordpress site? xD
<mparillo> Thank you sitter_ for giving me the confidence to save. News Kubuntu Vivid Beta 2 has been created. https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-beta-2 is available for corrections.
<mparillo> But not published.
<yofel> sitter_: coming along nicely ;) http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<sitter_> such sexy
<Riddell> anyone else unable to open kwallet from plasma-nm ?
<__danmac__> cya guys thanks for the help and good luck with the continuing development and release :)
<yofel> kwallet works for me. (As in I feel like I have to unlock it again for every application that wants to open it - kinda defeats the point)
<ahoneybun> sitter_: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/
<soee> soon will be 1 year since last skype update for linux .. fuuu microsoft
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ooh nice :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: duplication with KMail and Kontact? I think I'd scap KMail as it's just a part of Kontact
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and maybe a screenie of the Plasma 5 desktop?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I would agree on both points
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and we did get that request for Kexi and Krita to be added, just if you think it needs something else
<ahoneybun> Riddell: oh that was for the feature tour?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the feature tour goes over preinstalled apps
<ahoneybun> unless we had a recommanded section
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: you around to comment on this decision ? ^^
 * ahoneybun loves Krunner more and more and more everyday
<Riddell> thanks mparillo, I've added a note about upgrade to it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I just learned that I can open a device though Krunner :)
<Riddell> you can do most everything through KRunner
<ahoneybun> damn  awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-27
<soee> Riddell: updated LO will be in Vivid before final release ?
<Riddell> soee: I hope so
<Riddell> LO maintainer says he's onto it
<soee> ah cool :)
<valorie> yofel: on a restart, SDDM started sucessfully all by its lil self
<valorie> thank you for your help yesterday
<Riddell> soee: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1435764/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435764 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FFe UI exception for LibreOffice Breeze Icons" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ahoneybun> valorie: have you tried a daily image?
<soee> Riddell: nice, icons work well
<soee> LO dropdowns missing some paddings 
<sitter_> sgclark: what are you merging?
<Riddell> soee: you tried it from that LO PPA?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> soee: great, can you comment on the bug?
<sgclark> sitter_: was going to run the new RC for applications so that would be unstable.. ? 
<sgclark> I fixed up the gem script with the appropriate values. but it barfed on missing git module
<sitter_> yeah you have to twiddle the script code 
<sitter_> switch kubuntu_stable to kubuntu_unstable and plasma/ to applications/
<sgclark> yep did that
<sitter_> sgclark: gem install git
<sgclark> all good there, how on earth do I install modules with rvm ruby
<valorie> ahoneybun: no, I just got home from picking up my new car and giving blood
<mparillo> ISOs, MD5s, are SHAs are uploaded to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/beta-2/
<sgclark> it did not like that :(
<valorie> now about to eat dinner
<ahoneybun> valorie: big day
<valorie> and will be gone all weekend
<sitter_> sgclark: then your rvm is not set up correctly
<valorie> tired!
<Riddell> mparillo: it's not out until it's announced on ubuntu-devel-announce
<sgclark> ahh okies
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you see the message from the other day
<Riddell> mparillo: mirrors always go out a couple of hours early
<valorie> about?
<Riddell> 22:53 < infinity> Riddell: Just synced mirrors now, so going to give in some time to settle.  Maybe a couple of hours.
<soee> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1435764/comments/8
<Riddell> it's now 00:20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435764 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FFe UI exception for LibreOffice Breeze Icons" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sitter_> sgclark: what's the output of gem install git
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm going to akademy
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> love the community!
<ahoneybun> for donations
<valorie> sgclark: I'll check around tonight on flights and email ya
<sitter_> valorie: btw, I take j-b's maybe as a no :P
<sgclark> valorie: ok thanks :)
<valorie> we should get our application for $$ into Ubuntu Comm. soon
<sgclark> yeah
<valorie> sitter_: how can I bribe you successfully?
<sitter_> I dunno. it's just such a bother
<sitter_> I'd even have to get a white suit or two
<valorie> 'tis
<sitter_> what with being in summer in the south
<valorie> heh
<sitter_> needs white suit obviously
<Riddell> sitter_: it's an adventure!
<valorie> the bother is totes worth the joy and exhaustion
<valorie> adventure is the whipped cream on top, for sure
<sitter_> Sho_ seems to to be joyful enough without akademy though
<Riddell> hola littlegirl 
<valorie> he's said he might come to Randa....
<valorie> but I can't go to Randa this year
<valorie> ok, dinner before I die of hunger
<valorie> torrenting the beta2s.....
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<soee> hiho
<sitter_> sgclark: what's the error?
 * sitter_ so tired
<sgclark> sitter_: I will have to email you if I cannot fix, I am going live with my ci atm and in to many places :(
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: !
<sitter_> sgclark: ok
<sitter_> actually I might have time to do the merge tomorrow, assuming KCI doesn't blow up before I can roll an ISO ;)
<sitter_> shadeslayer: btw, thoughts on doing stable integration on apps?
<littlegirl> (:
<sitter_> seems like a worthwhile investement considering the amount of apps
<shadeslayer> sitter_: Not required for DCI atm
<sitter_> in general
<littlegirl> I'm abandoning you guys. (:
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: why
<littlegirl> I'm going with MATE next Friday. (:
<shadeslayer> sitter_: hm, I guess, I mean it's not like Launchpad can't take it :P
<sitter_> more like kci server doesn't ....
 * shadeslayer ponders paying 7 EUR for Good Omens
<shadeslayer> a bit steep if you ask me
<sitter_> LIBRARY
<shadeslayer> the internet is my library
<sitter_> the internet only asks for money on porn
<sitter_> well I am out
<sitter_> o/
<shadeslayer> y libros tambien
<Riddell> littlegirl: that seems very exact, have you tried Plasma 5?
<littlegirl> Yes, it's ghastly! I'm happy for those of you who like it, but it's much too much of a departure from what I love. I'm an old fashioned girl who just wants a panel and a tray and a little menu and a desktop with pretty pictures and icons on it. (:
<littlegirl> I'll leave the Kubuntu help pages I have on my blog up, though, and will just be adding MATE ones to it. (:
<soee> littlegirl: it has panel, systray, little menu and you can place icons on desktop http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/27/workspace20.png :D
<soee> oh there are first announcements http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/download-ubuntu-15-04-beta-release
<littlegirl> soee: Oh, that looks much nicer than the default installation. Can you put that bar at the bottom?
<littlegirl> I'll give it another try. (:
<soee> littlegirl: panel ?
<soee> you can  put panel where you want, bottom or top or left/right side :)
<littlegirl> soee: Oh, nice! I'll download it again and give it another try. (:
<soee> littlegirl: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/27/workspace21.png
<littlegirl> soee: Perfect. (:
<Riddell> mparillo: go go announce
<mparillo> Aye Aye
<mparillo> Thanks to all: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-beta-2
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> now just 23 bugs to fix before release http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 23 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<ahoneybun> oh yea!
 * Riddell reports 1437101
 * Riddell reports bug 1437101
<ubottu> bug 1437101 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-notification-helper broken in vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437101
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 24 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<ahoneybun> "Kubuntu looks gorgeous"
<prth> indeed, ahoneybun
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I agree with what you've talked with Riddellabout the feature tour
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'll make the changes then
<ahoneybun> prth: was reading a comment on OMG Ubuntu lol
<ahoneybun> the move that Kubuntu is going though with Plasma 5 is what Ubuntu will go though with Unity 7 to 8
<prth> ahoneybun, cool
<prth> ahoneybun, can't say about unity, but Plasma 5 is really slick
<Mirv> sitter: re: qtwayland the preferred patching way would be via Debian experimental, but you can also do uploads to Ubuntu at will if you want
<sitter> Mirv: I uploaded to ubuntu. the patch can be synced away with 5.4.2 anyway
<Mirv> sitter: ok, great
 * Mirv is building 5.5.0 alpha test packages
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+packages if interested - zero guarantees, unit tests and symbols disabled :)
<Mirv> plus something has changed in Qt so that unit tests would not even run properly with xvfb anymore
<mitya57> Mirv: that patch makes little sense in Debian, as Debian will get a working Plasma/Kwin 5 stuff not sooner than Qt 5.4.2 release.
<Mirv> mitya57: ok
<alleehol> I've tested beta2 installation in virtualbox.    3  things to document fix:
<alleehol> 1) virtualbox default disk size i 8 GB,  default vivid is 5 GB + 3 GB swap -> disk almost full warnings after reboot
<alleehol> 2) using 'install' instead of 'try' kubuntu, accpeting all defaults, installation did not properly reboot.  I see  black screen with a cursor in upper left  (like installer exits but kernel  does not reboot so one see a vt)
<alleehol> 3)  same a 2) but install updates + 3 party.  At the end of install.  I'm left with an empty screen.  No: installation finished please reboot dialog.
<yofel> I've seen 2) and 3), not sure if we have bugs about them (I hope so). For 1) please file a bug
<alleehol> 'reseting' virtualbox (c-a-t or ACPI rebot does not work)  kubuntu rebooted nevertheless successfull into login screen.
<alleehol> yofel: which package? ubiquity?
<yofel> alleehol: good question... Theoretically it works as intended as the installer does say that the *minimum* requirements are 7.something GB
<yofel> alleehol: file it against ubiquity for lack of better idea...
<yofel> that way it's at least noted somewhere
<yofel> Mirv: out of curiosity: what happens with Qt in xvfb?
<alleehol> yofel: and what's the 'real' bug  IYHO?  swap  used at all/too big?  Or: min. space requirement too low?  Or: ...
 * alleehol ponders what default swap size is used in trusty 
<yofel> the min space requirement say how much you need to install at all - from that POV it's correct (you just can't install anything else)
<yofel> swap sounds a bit much, but I don't know how that's calculated
<Mirv> yofel: QXcbConnection: no screens available, for example https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201364301/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtquickcontrols-opensource-src_5.5.0~alpha-0ubuntu1~vivid1~test1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> o.O
<sitter> ehm
<sitter> Riddell: text input in ubiquity seems broken
<mitya57> Mirv, did you try running those tests outside Xvfb, but with QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal?
<Riddell> sitter: err huh?
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: might be vbox bug
<sitter> works in kvm
 * sitter tries again in vbox
<sitter> Riddell: I dropped to live session, opened ubiquity went through install only to end up on the aboutme page and not being able to type
<sitter> pft
<sitter> works now
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> I worry that's due to the fcitx changes
<sitter> that was my worry as well, but since I can't reproduce it...
<sitter> I also tried to change the IM of the input fields with no change, so I am not certain it was flaky behavior caused by fcitx
<Riddell> mgraesslin: what's the xcb util cursor library package called (in debian)?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: libxcb-cursor0
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion xcb-util-cursor 0.1.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1437257
<soee> Riddell: can you take a look on #kubuntu what alvin asked ?
<Mirv> mitya57: not yet. QA has insisted that using real rendering instead of minimal platform plugin is better, hence the xvfb use
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: where do we put kde apps 15.04 btw?
<Riddell> we don't yet
<Riddell> sgclark was going to look at them, dunno if she got round to it yet
<sitter> where will we
 * sitter wonders about the branch name
<Riddell> kubuntu_vivid_ppa ?
<sitter> I think that should be kubuntu_vivid_backports, no?
<Riddell> yes that's better
<Riddell> and go into https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta
<Riddell> and later /backports
<sitter> wouldn't it then be kubuntu_vivid_beta_backports? xD
<sitter> not sure the separation is worth it
<sitter> alas, since we have it in the PPA doing the same on the repos would seem like one would need less brain power to compute, alas one more merge to consider
<Riddell> right, keep that as simple as possible
<sitter> Riddell: that means? beta_backports or not?
 * Mirv tries https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108209/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell: what branch name
<sitter> waaaaaaaaaa
<Riddell> sitter: no keep it simple just backports
<Riddell> kubuntu_vivid_backports
<Riddell> unless we expect them to overlap
<Riddell> but really, meh
<sitter> well
<sitter> apps 15.04 betas were going while 12.04 patches were coming out
<sitter> so it's not impossible that we would have one release in backports while another one is in beta
<sitter> might as well introduce a beta branch when that case appears though
 * sitter breaks repos again
<Riddell> sitter: you doing kf5 bits only or kdelibs4 too?
<sitter> creating the branch for everything
<sitter> either branching kubuntu_stable or kubuntu_vivid_archive depending on which is available
 * sitter wonders how backports fits into the merge order
<sitter> eek, that needs merger refactoring
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/03/27/kubuntu-beta-2-is-out/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/26/great-now-3d-printed-rifles-can-fire-7-62mm-nato-rounds/?ncid=rss_truncated
<Riddell> Quintasan: so last gsoc day?
<mgraesslin> hey I just might have found a problem in the packaging of breeze-cursors
<mgraesslin> please compare http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/amd64/breeze-cursor-theme/filelist with http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/all/oxygen-cursor-theme/filelist
<mgraesslin> for Oxygen there are files installed to /etc/X11/cursors/ but not so for breeze
<sgclark> Riddell: no I have not yet been able to get to apps :( I may have over booked myself :(
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't know what happened with those +x permission changes
<ahoneybun> sorry about that
<soee_> http://www.itworld.com/article/2903136/the-9-best-distros-for-kdes-plasma-desktop.html#slide3
<mparillo> soee_: Not bad to be on the second slide, but on the first, "I consider openSUSE to be the best KDE Plasma distribution."
<soee_> i know :)
<soee_> well for me Kubuntu is :D
<mparillo> I agree. Open SuSE never felt right to me, NetRunner had too many customizations and was slow in a VM. Fedora was dog-slow in a VM, and I am not smart enough for Debian, let alone Arch. Only Linux Mint KDE came close to Kubuntu. On the bright side, his Kubuntu Slide is Plasma 5; his Open SuSE slide is Plasma 4.
<mparillo> I also think there is (or at least was the last time I looked closely) a minor technical error. "Linux Mint builds on top of the great work done by Kubuntu teams and polishes it further." I thought Linux Mint was KDE atop Ubuntu, not a kustomized ha! Kubuntu
<soee_> ;]
<ScottK> mparillo: It's all one repository, so if you're building off of the Ubuntu repository, you're using the Kubuntu KDE packages.
<mparillo> TY, and I probably should have taken my follow-up to #kubuntu-offtopic. My initial response was to pause on sharing the slide-show.
<darthanubis> kmail won't run with mysql backend again
<darthanubis> switching to sqlite allows kmail to work again
<mu3en> hey everyone. is there any discussion on tuning login times for 15.04 ongoing?
<soee_> mu3en: login times ?
<mu3en> i suppose technically i mean plasma startup time soee_
<soee_> mu3en: tuning how ? :)
<mu3en> like not waiting ten times longer than my boot time for the desktop to load...
<mu3en> i know my boot time is relatively short...but still...
<soee_> i do not know anything os such improvements now
<soee_> prioriy is to get existing bugs fixedbefore final release
<mu3en> that's cool
<mu3en> like i said, it's probably not a big one, hence no discussion on the web...
<mu3en> though the devs might be fussing with it since they're the ones that usually stress at those extra seconds.
<mu3en> just feels like a long time sitting on the plasma login splash screen compared to either Plasma 4 (what?) or others.
<mu3en> and i should point out this issue is the same across distros (Ubuntu/Arch/KaOS/...)
<yofel> mu3en: we might have dependency based system bootup, but the plasma5 startup script is pretty much the one from kde4 so login time should be about the same
<yofel> replacing that with something new is somewhere on the upstream todo list, but not a priority right now
<mu3en> thanks yofel, that makes sense
<mu3en> been a little while since i used 4, and the intervening time with xinit and i3 probably borked my memory
<Riddell> soee_: I think swapnil is just annoyed I gave the 10 year article to lwn and not him
<soee_> Riddell: but what are we talking about ? :) my mind is on different tasks now
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-28
<mparillo> Swapnil Bhartiya is the author of http://www.itworld.com/article/2903136/the-9-best-distros-for-kdes-plasma-desktop.html#slide3 and wrote "I consider openSUSE to be the best KDE Plasma distribution."
<pedahzur> Does there any more exist a kubuntu-XX.XX-alternate ISO that does a text-mode install, and lets you do things like configure disk encryption, and the like? Or do I just need to do a server ISO install, and then install the kubuntu-desktop meta-package?
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | 23 bugs to fix http://goo.gl/Chh7uh
<ahoneybun> did  not know I could do that.
<ahoneybun> thought it would tell me something about permission
<mustafam> Good morning, Plasma 5 crashed for me using beta2, I am trying to collect backtrace, dr. konqi installed some packages, but still have missing files
<mustafam> It says /usr/bin/plasmashell debug info is missing, but plasma-workspace-dbg is installed
<ari-tczew> yofel: ping
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ari-tczew> morning
<lordievader> Hey ari-tczew 
<yofel> ari-tczew: hm?
<yofel> ahoneybun: we don't lock that so that people can put current notes there, but if you do please say what you changed as IRC doesn't tell you what the old topic was
<ari-tczew> yofel: Could you take a look on package oxygen-gtk3 and the ubuntu delta? (debian/rules: Add dh_shlibdeps to not depend on libgtk-3-0.) Is it forwardable to Debian?
<yofel> ari-tczew: looks forwardable to me if they want it.
<ari-tczew> yofel: ok, I'll forward that change to BTS
<yofel>  AFAIR we have/had that to save live image space, not sure how relevant it is these days
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: ping
<soee_> hi ovidiu-florin, om out for ~ 2 hours, than ill be at home
<soee_> *im
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: please send me that list when ever you can
<ovidiu-florin> I'll have to go out for a while today
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> o/
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: https://cloud.soee.pl/index.php/s/Z1I4D10T3JM7MI6 if we have thise fixed than we can check what else needs to be done
<BluesKaj> pastebinit is still misssing
<soee_> huh ?
<soee__> d_ed: it is yours right https://plus.google.com/+DavidEdmundson/posts/gAiPjcLZTp8 ? :)
<d_ed> yeah
<soee__> d_ed: hight five :D
<BluesKaj> soee__, no pastebinit widget available, but I have the site bookmarked 
<soee__> *high
 * d_ed high fives back
<soee__> BluesKaj: im not sure what widget ;)
<BluesKaj> pastebinit afaik
<soee__> BluesKaj: there was such widget ? maube i never used it, only from cli
<soee__> ah wait it was pastebin
<soee__> d_ed: ^
<soee__> it was not ported to plasma 5 yet right ?
<BluesKaj> guess not
<BluesKaj> pastebinit works fine in the terminal, but i used to just drag text into the widget and it would spit out out the url
<soee__> yup now i remember
<BluesKaj> no path to file required
<d_ed> it's ported but ported to use some new framework (kpurpose) that isnt' out yet
<soee__> d_ed: will be in 5..3 maybe ?
<d_ed> I don't know
<soee__> ok, thank you
<mparillo> Recently, Vivid in a VM has not automatically connected to the virtual eth0 network. It seems to be trying endlessly. I click disconnect, wait maybe five seconds, click connect, and it connects almost immediately. Is anybody running Vivid on a VM (idally VMware from my PoV) who can see if it is just me?
<ahoneybun> my trackpad does not work at all
<lordievader> ahoneybun: More a question for #kubuntu, but does it have a driver loaded?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: not sure the driver
<ahoneybun> synaptics?
<lordievader> Probably.
<ahoneybun> lsmod | grep synaptics does not see it
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Does lspci or lsusb list the touchpad?
<ahoneybun> this is a laptop lordievader
<lordievader> I know.
<ahoneybun> so I don't see that
<lordievader> ?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10697065/
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ^
<ahoneybun> I see it with "xinput list"
<ahoneybun> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<lordievader> Ah, it is probably just disabled somewhere.
<ahoneybun> not in the system settings
<ahoneybun> under touchpad
<lordievader> Perhaps the laptop has a switch for it.
<ahoneybun> nope
<lordievader> Does xev show stuff when you use the touchpad?
<ahoneybun> xev?
<lordievader> Yes.
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> the point does not more at all
<ahoneybun> pointer
<lordievader> Is the cursoe on the window?
<ahoneybun> I had to move it with the mouse but yea
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> it worked in Beta 1
<yofel> great, now my akonadi mysql DB stopped working
<lordievader> Odd, odd, odd.
<lordievader> But to me it looks like an X issue or a config issue.
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ahoneybun> email sent for translations! 
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
<ahoneybun> lordievader: now my touchpad works lol
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Good to hear.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: have you seen my responce on trello?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: just rebooted
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Briefly, something wasn't clear. Or something?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Heh.
<ovidiu-florin> please tell me which of those links is valid on the old site? from the latest check
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: All of them are 404's.
<ovidiu-florin> on the old site?
<lordievader> If that is what you mean.
<lordievader> No on the new one.
<ovidiu-florin> Yes, I know that
<ovidiu-florin> I asked which ones of them are valid on the old site
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> That is where they come from.
<ovidiu-florin> they came from pages that contained the links, AFAIK
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: First one: http://www.kubuntu.org/kubuntu-council
<ovidiu-florin> not from page URLs
<lordievader> The spider came up with those pages.
<ovidiu-florin> ok, fixed taht one
<ovidiu-florin> there was one with download-lts
<ovidiu-florin> that's Invalid AFAIK
<lordievader> Ah, but the page does exist :P
<lordievader> The spider is not a smart spider ;)
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes, I know. Like I said, the page does exist.
<lordievader> And, appearently, something linked to it.
<ovidiu-florin> I get a page not found here
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You do not get a 404, you get a page saying that the page doesn't exist. Thus there is a page.
<lordievader> Like I said, the spider is not a smart spider.
<ovidiu-florin> You don't get a 404 for anything apparently
<lordievader> Not for that list.
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.kubuntu.org/ero8h354493u3jr23o says the same
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll manage
<ovidiu-florin> soee__: still here?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING
<lordievader> o/
<Riddell> hola lordievader, ovidiu-florin 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell 
<ovidiu-florin> hi
<ovidiu-florin> man you are chatty today...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there lordievader
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Good morning to you.
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit, how are you doing?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: /me looks at clock: almost 6am...
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes, really good thanks..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Morning Mr Honeycutt, time for a little breakfast then ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: How about you lordievader, have you been enjoying easter ?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Mr Honeycutt?
<lordievader> Doing good here, have been playing a bit with Ceph these last few days.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes the Mr H just rolls of the tongue, don't you think
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I'd rather have coffee
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me wonders what Ceph is
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I usually don't eat breakfast
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh you should, first drink = Water, then some Cereals to get your metabolism started
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Then put the Filter coffee on and you'll be good to GO!
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I know I know lol
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: he he
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I got a new to me chair yesterday 
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: What you up to today ?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: very nice 
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: /me moves to the Cafe
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Have you seen Ovidiu around lately /
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh yes me too
<lordievader> sick_rimmit: Ceph is a cluster storage system. Quite fancy if you ask me :)
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah, there are so many new Container, Cloud, Cluster stuff coming out over the last 2 years. It makes my head spin 😊
<lordievader> Appearantly this has been in development for quite some years, but since it is more targeted toward enterprise, us simple people havent heard of it ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genii> Looks like the keys for staging-misc and staging-plasma were strengthened but apt is still complaining for ppa-landing and staging-kdeapplications
<mamarley> I think they are currently in the process of mass-updating the keys.
<genii> Cool.
<BluesKaj> yeah, still receiving the key error on landing here
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would point to a bug report I published, related to Calligra, the word componenent and the stage component which I use in an Openbox environment in Xenial.
<melodie> here are my bug reports: 
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1562877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562877 in calligra (Ubuntu) "(Xenial, Openbox) Calligra texts fail to display the ^ right on the letters in French" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> and upstream as well:
<melodie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360859
<ubottu> KDE bug 360859 in general "^ caracter is written before the letter "e" instead of ê" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<melodie> I still have to check if I get the same in a Trusty edition I have on my laptop
<melodie> just I wanted to point to it, if someone here has "triage-fu" powers?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Thanks melodie, I have triage powers, and will take a look
<sgclark> sounds like translations did not get done? clivejo did you run translations for calligra? https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<sgclark> seems like we have many issues with translations and booms and oddities, something..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Well, it's good if we keep getting Bug reports like this one come in, we can keep track of em 😃
<sgclark> well yes of course, but we are accumilating massive amount related to translations, something seems very wrong.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I know nothing about how that works, but perhaps you're onto something, maybe we are missing a step
<sgclark> sadly neither do I
<melodie> telegram thank you!
<melodie> I just changed the title, and added a piece of information based on what the person at KDE told me (Qt related)
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I'll ask in Kubuntu, see if someone will test it also, just to confirm its behaviour
<melodie> telegram I use Qt apps in Openbox
<melodie> I have GTK apps as well, Openbox is supposed to be desktop agnostic
<melodie> in fact it is
<sgclark> well as I said, we have a number of language related bugs piling up. I expect they are all somehow related. None of on currently are familiar with that area so Rick is sending the message out to the community, hopefully we can get this sorted
<melodie> telegram the devs in charge might want to follow the conversation here too: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360859
<ubottu> KDE bug 360859 in general "^ caracter is written before the letter "e" instead of ê" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<melodie> especially the comment #13
<melodie> sgclark the guy (or gal?) at KDE seems to have given a possible lead
<melodie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360859#c13
<ubottu> KDE bug 360859 in general "^ caracter is written before the letter "e" instead of ê" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<melodie> “I believe the distribution can help out if you tell them this. They somehow need to update the keyboard layout for qt applcations so the ^ key behaves as a dead character”
<melodie> I added the info to the report done on launchpad
<melodie> about Qt and Virtualbox
<melodie> is help needed about translations? I notice many chains of characters not translated to French, in Stage and some other Calligra suite apps?
<melodie> I might take one hour or two adding a few chains for them apps
<melodie> I've done a nice presentation related to the gnu/linux distributions history and spreading all around the world, using Stage. I found it nice and easy to use, very agreable
<sgclark> I am only a mere packager, I have no clue how one would change keyboards or anything like that. I will however search hi and low for someone that can help
<melodie> I presented it in a room where 6 people were attending, right on friday evening, in Toulouse
<melodie> sgclark thanks!
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: melodie Help is always wanted, needed, and welcome 😃
<sgclark> that calligra person was rather rude though, geez
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Allow me to invite you to our next party 😃
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: kubuntu.org/news
<melodie> telegram can you point me to the right direction so I can find the translations page? Or do I need to seek for it myself? 
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: !info translations
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me hopes
<melodie> telegram why do you start all your answers with "<Sick_Rimmit>" ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: ah maybe try that again in IRC
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sorry let me jump directly to IRC, that is via our Telegram bridge
<melodie> -_-
<melodie> strange way of using irc
<melodie> telegram is sick_rimmit ?
<sick_rimmit> I spend lots of time, mobile, and moving between machines
<melodie> oh!
<sick_rimmit> As do a bunch of us
<sick_rimmit> It all stems from Akademy, last year
<melodie> that must be a passion! :p
<sick_rimmit> So ovidiu-florin set us up with Telegram to IRC bridges,
<melodie> I'm not familiar with those terms
<melodie> stems for Akademy?
<sick_rimmit> It has been brilliant for me, as now I can stay hooked up to the community form my Ubuntu phone
<melodie> from
<melodie> what is:
<sick_rimmit> yes
<melodie> stems for Akademy?
<sick_rimmit> It all began at Akademy
<sick_rimmit> When IRC was being beastly
<melodie> Khan Akademy?
<sick_rimmit> some of us started using Telegram, it stuck, so we linked Telegram and IRC together
<melodie> let me google a bit
<sick_rimmit> No Akademy is the annual KDE developer sprint type thing
<sick_rimmit> anyways, you mentioned an offer of help
<sick_rimmit> SOooo.. I was reaching out to grab your hand :-D
<melodie> ok https://telegram.org/faq#q-what-is-telegram-what-do-i-do-here
<melodie> \|||/
<melodie> 5 fingers x 2 
<melodie> :D
<melodie> two hands! \o/
<melodie> KDE developer sprint…
<melodie> aha
<sick_rimmit> We're on the look out for Testers, Bug Triage, Support, Documentors, Packagers, "Crazy Happy Party People, without a clue" <- that's me 
<melodie> I would have liked Kontact to stay as it was back when I did a Bento Openbox Remix with Precise : you could import "Contacts" (.csv) into it, and have all the columns ready to be reconfigured, and from there, export to all formats possible for any app under Linux!
<melodie> sick_rimmit I could exchange help, with some parts of my project where I miss the skills?
 * sick_rimmit Strokes goaty beard..
<melodie> I'm a good tester and translator (English to French); but I don't know packaging and that bores me to start learning (but Bento Openbox needs packages)
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm interesting
<melodie> this is Bento Openbox : http://bentovillage.me (in 2 languages, easy to swich)
<melodie> +t
<melodie> switch
 * sick_rimmit dives of to the internet
<melodie> :p
<melodie> I go cook something, starts to feel hungry here. I'll be back in a little while
 * sick_rimmit Thinks kf5 applications would kill Bento Openbox, due to dependencies consuming resources :-(
<sick_rimmit> I run Haiku 5 on my old laptop, that makes it run quick.
<melodie> sick_rimmit kf5?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: KDE Frameworks 5
<sick_rimmit> The new KDE Apps rely on the new Kframeworks
<melodie> I use Openbox on all machines (except very old ones where I install antiX MX14 or MX15, which comes with Xfce4, but with the "antiX magic")
<sick_rimmit> I think
<sick_rimmit> They're quite resource intensive, which might be too much for Older hardware
<melodie> most of my machines would be ok with let's say, Xfce4, or even Unity, but I don't like to use more resources for the system and desktop if I can do otherwise
<sick_rimmit> I'm sure we'd be delighted for you to try out some of our PPA's see if they'll work for you
<melodie> sick_rimmit you comment here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1562877 points to the same thread. (error)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562877 in calligra (Ubuntu) "(Xenial, Openbox) texts fail to display the ^ right on the letters in French in Qt applications" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> it points to itself :[
<sick_rimmit> Ah that's my stupid trackpad on this laptop, refusing to copy n paste correcty
<sick_rimmit> I'll fix it
<melodie> ok :)
<melodie> sick_rimmit I can see you have fixed the error in your comment
<melodie> I have a Kubuntu Trusty installed, along with a 4.4 linux-image (in a x220i thinkpad). What ppa would you want me to try?
<sick_rimmit> Well, I would of preferred to old the original, but couldn't seem to figure out how to do that
<melodie> sick_rimmit which ppa were you talking about?
<melodie> not that I'll stumble upon right away, as I'm quite tired this evening, but I'll have a look and think about it
<melodie> at some point
<sick_rimmit> !staging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staging
<sick_rimmit> melodie: Check out the article on the left here :- http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/
<sick_rimmit> That's got details of our stagging PPA, it may break lots of stuff on your machine, so be for warned 
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I've been using it on 16.04 for a week or so 
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: fine so far but warning none the less
<snele> I have all 3 staging ppas enabled. all well here too
<BluesKaj> the staging ppa isn't giving key warnings, it's the landing ppa that does it here
<melodie> ok, good evening night.... have a good one
<clivejo> sgclark: no, calligra translations werent done by me
<clivejo> translations confuse the hell out of me
<clivejo> sgclark: where is the calligra-l10n packaging kept?
<sgclark> clivejo: bazaar
<clivejo> sgclark: cant find it
<sgclark> no link on that tutorial??
<clivejo> not that I can see
<sgclark> let me look
<valorie> hello folks, re: kdenlive, just wanted to be sure that all packagers/devels see this: https://kdenlive.org/node/9460
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-29
<clivejo> is amarok un-installable on Xenial?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I've added the Kdenlive news to the Podcast show notes, we'll give that some coverage on the show.
<soee> clivejo: why not ?
<clivejo> Im asking if anyone else has run into that on a clean install?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Mirv> I've retried the two failing autopkgtests at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#baloo-kf5 but I think I tried that also last week
<Mirv> I still have a qtdeclarative landing that is not going forward either apparently because of that
<soee> yofel: ping
<clivejo> soee: yofel is on holiday until Wed at least
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me waves
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi friends
<clivejo> hi Sick_Rimmit
<clivejo> did you see my Muon PM email?
<soee> clivejo: ah right, i forgot :)
<clivejo> sgclark: did you find the bzr branch for calligra?
<clivejo> very quiet in here recently
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: HI clivejo
<clivejo> hi Sick_Rimmit
<clivejo> did you see my message about Muon?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes, and I added my +1 to that too
<clivejo> did you get in touch with Carlos?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Also @ovidiuflorin is going to help me on providing maintenance
<clivejo> He was talking about moving to a QML Decarative inferface
<telegram1> <ovidiuflorin>: Cool
<sgclark> clivejo: sadly no. sorry really busy with kde hat
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> where is soee??  hes not doing his job!  https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.1.php
<mamarley> He didn't notify me when NVIDIA 364.12 was out either! ;p
<clivejo> slacking off!
 * clivejo tuts @ soee
<mamarley> About 3 more weeks until the Xenial release.  Then maybe we can get Plasma 5.6, Applications 16.04, and Frameworks 5.21. :)
<clivejo> soee: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.1.php
<soee> clivejo: ready for tests ? :D
<clivejo> sure!
<clivejo> point me to the PPA
 * sick_rimmit very excited
<sick_rimmit> Just ordered my Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Tablet from bq.com
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Sweet @Sick_Rimmit
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh I'm really looking forward to it turning up
<snele> clivejo: any news on moving plasma and apps updates from staging to main repo?
<snele> for that ffe is needed too?
<snele> plasma 5.5.5 fixed system tray and few other things
<snele> and staging is really stable. tested myself :)
<clivejo> snele: will have to wait until yofel comes back from holiday
<snele> clivejo: ok thanks
<clivejo> how do I force dch to add me as the last changelog entry?
<sgclark> clivejo: you don't .
<clivejo> I dont understand how the staging script can do it but I cant 
<sgclark> and yeah I expect we can't upload bugfix stuff until baloo gets sorted
<snele> the first two things i do after i install kubuntu/kde: disable baloo(desktop search) and remove akonadi,kontakt, kmail
<snele> so no problems for me :)
<sgclark> I am going to make a feeble attempt at this ubiquity patch #1512834
<sgclark> !1512834
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1512834
<sgclark> bo
<sgclark> bug 1512834
<ubottu> bug 1512834 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Slideshow is not translated on Kubuntu 16.04 LTS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512834
<valorie> excellent, sgclark!
<sgclark> yeah don't get to excited. never worked with that package
<snele> very good work on 16.04 + staging ppas
<sgclark> no flippen clue what to do about baloo, 32 bit fails and it is said vishes does not support 32 bit.
<snele> i cannot crash it
<snele> :)
<sgclark> yeah those need to be uploaded. *grumbles at baloo*
<snele> oh well lets test qt 5.6 and plasma 5.6 on majnaro... kubuntu is boringly stable :) great work guys and girls
<valorie> snele: lol
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> gotta get out and work in the sun a bit
<valorie> too nice to waste!
<sgclark> oh well, that went barf fast
<clivejo> sgclark: see the do-all script, is there a variable that can be used to display the current directory?
<sgclark> pwd? I did not write that and will be less than helpful
<sgclark> I do not understand this beast called ubiquity at all
<sgclark> ahoneybun: any insight on how I would test ubiquity?
<clivejo> sgclark: why wont the command "dch -v 5.20.0-0ubuntu1 -D xenial -m 'New Upstream Release 5.20'" set the changelog to me?
<sgclark> I don't know. I don't know what you are doing.
<clivejo> trying to make a new changelog entry
<sgclark> if that last entry is UNRELEASED it will not change to you. period
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> how to I change it from UNRELEASED to xenial
<sgclark> release it to xenial
<clivejo> how?
<sgclark> obviously that is not going to happen.
<clivejo> I know, Im just experimenting
<clivejo> trying to read and understand these scripts
<sgclark> you must live with the fact that your name will not be the main entry I am afraid
<clivejo> how do I close the 5.18 changelog down by releasing it to xenial?
<sgclark> I got in trouble for changing it to my name when I tried in the past. 
<sgclark> clivejo: it has to be uploaded to xenial archive. Frameworks are done. We cannot upload more to archive. period
<clivejo> sgclark: I dont want to actually upload it
<clivejo> just simulate it
<sgclark> on your LOCAL system just change the UNRELEASED to xenial. DO NOT UPLOAD that or commit it 
<sgclark> but that should achieve what your after I think...
<sgclark> I cannot exress enough, do not push that change anywhere
<ahoneybun> sgclark, there should be some test scripts one with .sh and another in python that test the slideshow
<ahoneybun> but I don't know about patch wise
<clivejo> grrrr its still wont work!
<sgclark> I do not understand ubiquity at all. leaving it for someone smarter
<clivejo> I hate dch
<clivejo> even if I change the previous changelog to release, the new entry is being signed by the previous releaser
<sgclark> And you bumped the versions?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> and I have DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL set 
<clivejo> the man page says if I use --newversion it will use my details
<clivejo> but it wont
 * clivejo storms off in a mood
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-30
<soee> good morning
<soee> clivejo: what is the muon FFe status ?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: In need of a sponsor
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> regarding libqapt3-runtime, should this not pull in libqapt3 which is the actual library?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Muon - I built it yesterday, it Crashes when checking for updates
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Might be a Lib problem, but need to debug
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ovidiu is assiting me on this
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: But...
<clivejo> Sick_Rimmit it needs libqapt
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I have no authority with KDE, and am still trying to work out how to assign myself as maintainer
<clivejo> Ive built it too and its in my PPA
<clivejo> Did you see my email on devel list?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah ha alrighty, so I could test with that, perhaps this evening
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: No at work at moment
<clivejo> I was in touch with Carlos
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I am not MOTU, and have no commit rights, so I too will need a Mentor / Sponsor to work with me
<clivejo> Carlos has commit access
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: But am happy to dash around breaking the code 😃
<clivejo> its him that fixed the close and cache bugs
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah ha, alright I will send him an email this evening
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-March/010299.html
<clivejo> but that cache bug fix requires an updated libqapt
<clivejo> to correctly handle the signals
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK, well happy to work on this, this evening if you're around
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-March/010340.html
<clivejo> there been a few people testing the latest git version, including myself and it works great
<clivejo> I opened a FFE to try and get it into Xenial
<clivejo> but need a sponsor (Bug 1562406)
<ubottu> bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562406
<genii> Yay, all the Kubuntu PPA keys seem to have fixed now! apt is no longer complaining about weak keys on any of them 
<telegram1> <marcinsagol>: ;)
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Hi there
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: You about good buddy ?
<clivejo> yup
<sick_rimmit> Hi 
<clivejo> Hi
<clivejo> hows you?
<sick_rimmit> Good, been a busy day, but back home now
<soee> hiho
<sick_rimmit> Wanted to try out MPM with you libqapt on 16.04
<clivejo> Im trying to get back control of my system
<sick_rimmit> Was hopinf ovidiu-florin was about as he was doing some debugging yesterday
<clivejo> left KCI open in firefox and its using 5Gb of memory and maxing out a CPU core
<sick_rimmit> I'm just getting a 16.04 VM ready now, which will take me about 30 mins
<sick_rimmit> Restart Firefox, and it'll stop doing that
<sick_rimmit> I think FF could do with a little optimisation work
<clivejo> so to bring you up to speed on NPM
<clivejo> MPM even
<sick_rimmit> yes please do
<clivejo> acheron88 reported that he had built from git
<clivejo> and it was working up until the start of March
<clivejo> so we debugged it
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490905/
<sick_rimmit> I built it from the Master branch which I pulled about 4 days ago. builds and runs, but crashes when checking updatres
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> same as that bug report
<clivejo> crashes on QObject::connect: No such signal QApt::Backend::cacheReloadStarted()
<clivejo> Carlos fixed two bugs on the 3rd March
<clivejo> one was to do with closing the main window
<clivejo> the other was that updating caused a blank package list
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes I saw those in the commit logs
<clivejo> so he added code that allows qapt to signal 
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git
<clivejo> so basically you need the two packages updated to make it work
<clivejo> we found that if we reverted the last commit to muon, it worked
<clivejo> but Carlos explained to me what he was doing and I realised it was better to include that fix
<sick_rimmit> Ah alright
<clivejo> so  packaged libqapt and muon
<acheron88> build I did that worked straight off was on 2nd March
<clivejo> hi acheron88 :)
<acheron88> hi :)
<sick_rimmit> OK, and you have a ppa with the latest lib in it yes ?
<clivejo> yes, both libqapt and muon
<sick_rimmit> Oh both right cool, do they work ?
<clivejo> I added a dep on the latest version of qapt too 
<clivejo> seems to
<clivejo> about 6 people have been testing it
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha, right that excellent
<clivejo> so I opened a FFE
<acheron88> not tested exhaustively, but not managed to crash it yet
<clivejo> to try and get the fixes into Xenial
<sick_rimmit> and the status is ?
<clivejo> but if you could get in touch with Carlos I think hes interested in keeping Muon updated
<clivejo> I need a sponsor
<sick_rimmit> Yep, I will do that 
<clivejo> like yofel or someone with MOTU 
<sick_rimmit> Carlos I mean
<clivejo> hes talking about giving it a face lift
<clivejo> new QML/declarative UI
<clivejo> be nice if we could have some input in that and maybe help him out
<clivejo> coding is not one of my strong points
<sick_rimmit> Well, I know ovidiu-florin and I will assist
<clivejo> havent coded since uni
<acheron88> nor here. can build it, but not code it that much
<clivejo> I can usually follow what its doing
<sick_rimmit> mine neither, but am happy to try pussling with it
<sick_rimmit> pzzuling
<sick_rimmit> oh you know what I mean
<clivejo> but sitting down and actually writting code is beyond me
<clivejo> well it seems that discover and updater have been stripped out of Muon and are now in the plasma-discover package
<clivejo> so Muon is now the stand alone package manager
<acheron88> good. that means you can apt purge them and not affect anything else :)
<clivejo> acheron88: do you know how to find build deps?
<sick_rimmit> Emailed Carlo
<acheron88> clivejo: build-deps on source without packing/debian folder?
<clivejo> seems a nice guy :)
<acheron88> or something already packaged?
<clivejo> yeah, I hacked the packaging from old muon packaging
<clivejo> there is probably some build deps in the packaging that arent needed any more
<clivejo> Ive messed up my pbuild
<acheron88> I think there is some script/command or something that does a build or dummy build and logs what depends are actually needed by the compilation?
<acheron88> can't recall what is is or where to find it though
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/muon.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> thats the old control file, listing the build dep's LP installs in order to build it
<acheron88> apt-cache showsrc | grep Build-Depends ?
<clivejo> acheron88: do you know how to package?
<acheron88> I know how to make some adjustments to what other people have packaged, and then rebuild
<acheron88> but not really from the ground up or in detail
<sick_rimmit> which of your PPA's has Muon and LibQapt
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial
<sick_rimmit> Ah perfect, I'll install that on my test VM now
<clivejo> uninstall the local build first, if you have it
<clivejo> acheron88: are you using the one from my PPA?
<acheron88> at present, yes
<clivejo> sorry, his name is Carlo Vanini 
<clivejo> no s
<clivejo> :/ my bad
<acheron88> Any use? https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html
<acheron88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15562746/
 * sick_rimmit dives off to look at debian link
<clivejo> acheron88: I think thats runtime deps
<acheron88> then -dev packages for those
<clivejo> its libQApt.so.3 that was causing us the problem
<sick_rimmit> Ah brilliant
<acheron88> "and for each library listed, e.g., libfoo.so.6, and for each library listed, e.g., libfoo.so.6, execute dpkg -S libfoo.so.6"
<sick_rimmit> Is debian where you guys go for your documentation about how to package etc.. etc..
<acheron88> "Then just take the -dev version of every package as a Build-Depends entry."
<clivejo> what Im looking for is a list of packages we would need to install on a clean system in order to build the source code into binary 
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: yes, debian is our upstream
<clivejo> most of our packaging is on debian git too
<sick_rimmit> I've been trying to use the Ubuntu docs, and failing or getting lost
<acheron88> That is what the debian link to gets to in the end, the build deps 
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: yeah, they need updated
<acheron88> supposedly
<clivejo> acheron88: but you will also need things like extra-cmake-modules and other package building tools
<acheron88> yes, but that's easily worked out from trying to build yourself from git
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: this is the current packaging for muon on debian git - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/muon.git/
<acheron88> cmake/configure moans about what it needs but doesn't have
<clivejo> acheron88: do you have a clean system in order to do that?
<clivejo> like a pbuild or something
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: kubuntu_xenial_archive is our branch
<acheron88> mostly I'm just building for myself, and have plenty of HD space, so just install what I need on that machine itself
<clivejo> but that packaging is for the old muon (updater, discover and muon PM) all in one
<clivejo> acheron88: no problem, Im just looking for a short cut!
<acheron88> chroot of a basic system to try builds in?
<clivejo> yeah
<acheron88> rather than pbuilder
<clivejo> thats what pbuild is really, just a chroot of a nice clean system
<sick_rimmit> So the muon packaging, is that basically the contents of the /debian directory /
<sick_rimmit> ?
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: yup
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha, now I think I see what your doing
<sick_rimmit> so you not doing dh_make and all that
<clivejo> the packaging actually does that too
<sick_rimmit> you're merging KDE packages with Debian packaging and doing a Debuild
<acheron88> the last standalone packaging for muon was v5.4.3 presumably?
<clivejo> see the debian/rules file
<clivejo> we take the source code and mash it together with the packaging and if all goes well we get .deb files at the end
<clivejo> the packaging is like the recipe of how and where everything goes
<sick_rimmit> So are you using git subpackages ? 
<clivejo> I take a git snapshot
<clivejo> basically git clone the kde archive
<acheron88> should really learn how to package properly
<clivejo> then create a tarball of that, I called it muon_5.5.0+git20160326.orig.tar.gz
<sick_rimmit> acheron88: Are you comfortable with packaging to .deb from scratch ?
<acheron88> sick_rimmit: not a chance
<sick_rimmit> OK
<clivejo> acheron88: feel free to ask :)  Also, come to the packaging party!
<acheron88> may well do
<sick_rimmit> Yes, to be fair I think we are all at different stages of trying to figure packaging out
<sick_rimmit> I'm following you clivejo
<acheron88> debain devs do seem to have gone that extra mile out of their way to make it complicated
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: true, but we can help each other.  There are always things one person picks up and understands better
<sick_rimmit> Yes that's right
<clivejo> acheron88: it does look that way, and I feel your pain.  But I think they designed in a way to make you think about what you are doing and therefore flag mistakes easier
<acheron88> keep meaning to start here and go through the guides: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<sick_rimmit> We'll be doing that at the party
<clivejo> acheron88: I wouldnt!!  I read those things for ages
<sick_rimmit> Going through getting everything setup
<clivejo> only way to learn is to get your hands dirty and actually do it
<acheron88> clivejo: fair enough
<sick_rimmit> At the party on the 15th, you can follow along ask questions etc..
<acheron88> sounds a plan
<acheron88> OK. gotta go
<acheron88> hope you get muon in xenial :)
<sick_rimmit> OK, c u later
<clivejo> thanks for your help acheron88
 * clivejo re-creates pbuild environment
 * sick_rimmit setting my bzr and DEBFULLNAME crudentials
<sick_rimmit> there we go, I'm all setup
<sick_rimmit> I'll be going through those steps again on yofel server at the party so folks can have a crack at it themselves
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: do you know how to get the packaging from LP?
<sick_rimmit> No.. the way I did it when Riddell showed me was to copy the /debian folder from the current package,
<sick_rimmit> something like that it was quite some time ago
<sick_rimmit> I have a sense that dh_make is the right way to go as it will make all that for you
<sick_rimmit> but of course that for new
<sick_rimmit> I it's an update then the old stuff needs to be kept too
<sick_rimmit> Ah I get mixed up anyways
<sick_rimmit> there is jusy too many ways to do too many things
<clivejo> ok, well lets grab my muon packaging
<clivejo> so go to the packages page on my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
<clivejo> click the arrow beside muon
<sick_rimmit> k
<clivejo> and you can see the package files?
<sick_rimmit> yes see em
<clivejo> so you can either download the packaging by downloading muon_5.5.0+git20160326-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2.debian.tar.xz
<clivejo> or you can use dget which will grab the packaging and source code
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes dget I remember
<clivejo> so dget https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+files/muon_5.5.0+git20160326-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2.dsc
<clivejo> dget needs a dsc file to work with
<clivejo> that will grab both the source code and the packaging
<sick_rimmit> got it
<clivejo> so if you do an ls, you should have 3 files
<clivejo> *.orig.tar.gz is your source code
<clivejo> and *.debian.tar.xz is the packaging
<sick_rimmit> yep I see that
<clivejo> so unpack the packaging - tar -xvf muon_5.5.0+git20160326-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2.debian.tar.xz
<clivejo> you will get a debian folder
<sick_rimmit> ah yes
<clivejo> now unpack the source code - tar -xvf muon_5.5.0+git20160326.orig.tar.gz
<clivejo> you will get a muon folder
<sick_rimmit> libmuon
<sick_rimmit> ?
<sick_rimmit> i.e /debian/libmuon
<clivejo> yeah, there are still issues we need to clean up with the packaging
<clivejo> was going to go through it with you
<clivejo> the first "problem" is the way I grabbed the git snapshot
<clivejo> do you notice in the sourcecode there are .git folders?
<clivejo> cd muon
<clivejo> ls -al
<sick_rimmit> hmm
<clivejo> there is a folder called .git
<sick_rimmit> I have /muon folde missing
<clivejo> did you unpack the source code?
<sick_rimmit> do I need to upack muon..orig.tar.gz too
<clivejo>  tar -xvf muon_5.5.0+git20160326.orig.tar.gz
<sick_rimmit> no
<clivejo> yes
<sick_rimmit> 2 secs,  now its making more sense
<sick_rimmit> Ok got /debian /muon/.git
<sick_rimmit> we're there
<clivejo> orig.tar.gz is the source code I grabbed from KDE git here - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git
<clivejo> ok cd into muon
<sick_rimmit> k
<clivejo> so basically .git and .reviewboardrc shouldnt be there
 * clivejo was hacking and didnt do it properly
<sick_rimmit> Hmm
<clivejo> that is a hidden folder git uses to track changes and history
<sick_rimmit> so we probably want to do a git checkout rather than a snapshot
<sick_rimmit> you reckon >
<sick_rimmit> ?
<clivejo> yes, thats what I should have done
<clivejo> but I cloned it
<clivejo> taking up space for no reason
<sick_rimmit> I'm starting to figure what KCI might be doing now
<sick_rimmit> Pulling KDE source from GIT, Debian packaging from Debian. running Debuild
<sick_rimmit> maybe ?
<clivejo> exactly
<sick_rimmit> ah ha brilliant
<sick_rimmit> Ideally we would want to develop Jenkins jobs for each new package we want in Kubuntu then right ?
<clivejo> Launchpad doesnt like sourcecode with the same name
<clivejo> so I cant just delete these files and upload again
<sick_rimmit> Ah right
<clivejo> so my plan is to rename the new sourcecode (minus the git faff) and use a current date stamp
<sick_rimmit> Yes that sounds like a good solution
<clivejo> so my new source will be muon_5.5.0+git20160330.orig.tar.gz
<sick_rimmit> repack and dput ?
<sick_rimmit> perfect
<clivejo> yes, but there are few more problems!
<sick_rimmit> oh
<clivejo> so go back up and cd into debian folder
<sick_rimmit> yep
<clivejo> oh actually, we'll grab the source and prepare the orig file first
<sick_rimmit> k
<clivejo> so back to your working folder
<sick_rimmit> k
<clivejo> the one with debian and muon in it
<sick_rimmit> yep
<clivejo> so we will delete the muon folder
<clivejo> and muon_5.5.0+git20160326.orig.tar.gz
<sick_rimmit> done
 * clivejo scratches head
<clivejo> Im not sure how to grab a snapshot without those files!
<clivejo> I usually just delete them manually
<sick_rimmit> hang on I have a git book link one sec I find it
<clivejo> ok I used git clone kde:muon
<sick_rimmit> v
<clivejo> then git archive --prefix=muon/ -o ../muon_5.5.0+git20160330.orig.tar.gz HEAD
<sick_rimmit> https://www.git-scm.com/book/en/v2
<clivejo> that seems to do what we need
<clivejo> thats something I need to ask yofel or sgclark
<sick_rimmit> hmmm I deleted muon folder, and so now have not git config for kde:muon
<sick_rimmit> Doh!
<clivejo> do you have the settings for your .gitconfig file?
<sick_rimmit> Nope. so git doesn't know what kde is
<sick_rimmit> well kde:
<sick_rimmit> is
<clivejo> https://sysadmin.kde.org/services/code-repositories/
<sick_rimmit> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/muon.git
<sick_rimmit> works
<clivejo> you can use that
<sick_rimmit> Bingo
<sick_rimmit> nice git archive command foo clive
<clivejo> just learned something myself
<clivejo> isnt this fun!
<sick_rimmit> Yes, it's good crack when working together
<clivejo> so you got a clone?
<sick_rimmit> yes, I archived from it to
<sick_rimmit> was just going to see if that removed the .git folde
<sick_rimmit> r
<clivejo> so you cd into the muon folder
<clivejo> and run git archive --prefix=muon/ -o ../muon_5.5.0+git20160330.orig.tar.gz HEAD
<sick_rimmit> Yes, 
<clivejo> you can then delete the muon folder
<sick_rimmit> I unpacked it and there is no .git folder, so Woo Hoo that's one bit
<clivejo> phewww
<sick_rimmit> now for .reviewboardrc
 * clivejo wipes sweat off brow
<clivejo> that can stay
<clivejo> it is part of the KDE archive
 * sick_rimmit copies git archive command to packaging Basket
<clivejo> usually I just delete the .git and .reviewboardrc manually
<clivejo> Im not sure what is best practice, we need to ask
<sick_rimmit> Interesting
<sick_rimmit> https://git-scm.com/docs/git-archive
<clivejo> usually with KDE software we download the tarball from http://download.kde.org/
<sick_rimmit> Take a look at --remote
<sick_rimmit> It might be possible to pull an archive from the remote all in one command
<clivejo> possible, this is all new to me
<clivejo> most sofware is pre-tarballed ready for use
<sick_rimmit> like this
<sick_rimmit> git archive --remote=git://anongit.kde.org/muon.git --prefix=muon/ -o ../muon_5.5.0+git-tester.orig.tar.gz HEAD
<sick_rimmit> That will work with any KDE remote
<sick_rimmit> Now that's groovy
<clivejo> wow yes it is
<clivejo> you dont need the ../ then
<sick_rimmit> Ah yeah ! that's right
 * clivejo adds command to his packaging bible
<clivejo> I wonder is that a proper tar.gz file format though?
<sick_rimmit> Ah no, I don't think it is
<sick_rimmit> --format=<fmt>
<sick_rimmit>     Format of the resulting archive: tar or zip. If this option is not given, and the output file is specified, the format is inferred from the filename if possible (e.g. writing to "foo.zip" makes the output to be in the zip format). Otherwise the output format is tar.
<sick_rimmit> So its just a plan tar
<sick_rimmit> or you can specify zip with the --format switch
<sick_rimmit> But that's OK as a .tar file for the purpose of packaging
<sick_rimmit> just need to change the -o filname.tar
<clivejo> I guess we could just untar it 
<clivejo> and then use tar -cvzf to create a tar.gz
<sick_rimmit> Yes just tar -xvf
<sick_rimmit> or just gzip it
<sick_rimmit> hmmm I wonder
<acheron88> I would just grab a snapshot from quickgit
<sick_rimmit> Here is some more Bash sauce
<sick_rimmit> git archive --remote=git://anongit.kde.org/muon.git --prefix=muon/ -o ./muon_5.5.0+git-tester.orig.tar HEAD; gzip muon_5.5.0+git-tester.orig.tar
<sick_rimmit> That'll pull it, tar it, and gzip it
<sick_rimmit> you end up with *.orig.tar.gz
<acheron88> http://i.imgur.com/RDsRRRb.png
<acheron88> but good to know how to do it from git all the same
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes, but with the CLI above it removes the .git folder from the source
<sick_rimmit> so we don't have go rm'ing it
<acheron88> so does the snapshot link it the git web gui
<clivejo> More than one way to skin a cat!
<acheron88> not .git folder in each snapshot
<sick_rimmit> Oh 
<sick_rimmit> lol
<acheron88> no. your way is good, as you may not always have a handy way to do that via the web
<sick_rimmit> Maybe just needs to be a bit more fancy...
<clivejo> well Ive learned something tonight!
<sick_rimmit> #!/bin/bash; git archive --remote=$REMOTE --prefix=$PROJECT -o $PATH+FILE+DATE HEAD; gzip $PATH+FILE+DATE 
<sick_rimmit> That's pseudo code, but we could rap that into a shell script, and have do some magic across a set of proejcts
<sick_rimmit> anyways.. maybe I muck about with that another time
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: its worth noting this is more advanced packaging :P
<sick_rimmit> I'll have a crack at shell scripting something, not right now though
<sick_rimmit> another day
<clivejo> just dont make the same mistake I did and forget about the .git folder
<clivejo> but to go in the archive we need to fix these rooky mistakes
<sick_rimmit> alright where we up to with the packaging
<clivejo> Im gonna have to go soon, but Ill give you an idea of what needs fixed
<clivejo> so in the debian folder
<sick_rimmit> k
<clivejo> we need to change the version to muon 5.5.0+git20160330
<clivejo> we need to check the build deps in the control file
<clivejo> remove the libmoun stuff
<sick_rimmit> OK then repack and dput to your PPA >
<sick_rimmit> ?
<sick_rimmit> After debuild -S 
<clivejo> I think we can delete the not-installed
<clivejo> muon-exporter doesnt seem to be built any more
<clivejo> theres a patch called no-canonical-support
<clivejo> need to see if that can be applied still
<clivejo> Im not sure what that patch is about
<clivejo> Patch out Canonical support information used for Ubuntu - We're Debian
<clivejo> well we're Ubuntu, so we want that :P
<clivejo> that could probably be removed
<clivejo> remember that xapian error on install?
<clivejo> might have something to do with muon.postinst
<sick_rimmit> OK, well I'll have another look tomorrow
<clivejo> yeah
<sick_rimmit> I need to go back over the packaging basics, to refresh my memory about changelog, and which tools do what etc...
<clivejo> dch is the tool for working with changelog
<sick_rimmit> My Xenial VM is almost done upgrading, and pulling in your PPA
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes thanks
<clivejo> my PPA was a hack to test the new git versions
<clivejo> both libqapt and muon need cleaning up
<sick_rimmit> OK, well I can continue work on that.
<sick_rimmit> Will my keys let me push to your PPA..
<clivejo> nope
<sick_rimmit> ah didn't think so
<clivejo> but you can sign it and send it to yours
<sick_rimmit> I can push to mine, but I don't have a sponsor either
<clivejo> well we need to fix the packaging before then
<sick_rimmit> That is what I will try to do, and try get it working
<clivejo> the packaging will need to be pushed to debian git for yofel to review
<clivejo> and a debdiff for the FFE
<sick_rimmit> When do you expect the FFE 
<clivejo> when I get the packaging fixed!
<sick_rimmit> Ah OK, let me work on it tomorrow night.
<clivejo> I wasnt completely sure that it was working
<sick_rimmit> Worst that could happen is nothing gets any better
<clivejo> but Ive been testing it for a few days now and it seems to be very stable
<clivejo> others have reported the same
<sick_rimmit> OK, so packaging tidy up should get us in
<clivejo> I think so
<sick_rimmit> OK, until tomorrow then
<valorie> \o/
<sick_rimmit> Hi valorie
<valorie> so happy to see you guys working together, having fun, fixing stuff
<sick_rimmit> Yes, it been rather good this evening
<valorie> while I was out digging dandelions
<valorie> lol
<sick_rimmit> Ooo send them to me I will make wine from them
<valorie> dandelions were jeering at me, I couldn't stand it
<valorie> hah!
<sick_rimmit> Dandelion wine is really rather good
<valorie> I think they would be rather dried up by the time they crossed the pond
<sick_rimmit> OK...
<sick_rimmit> I Know
<sick_rimmit> I'll send you the recipe. 
<valorie> surely you have some where you are?
<sick_rimmit> when your done, you can ship me the wine
<clivejo> bit early for dandelions here
<sick_rimmit> lol
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, no matter how many times I dig them out, even when I get the whole root -- there are more
<valorie> and their jeering is loud and rude!
<clivejo> anyways, I have doctors tomorrow so I better go shower and get some sleep
<sick_rimmit> Traditionally we pick Dandelion flowers on April 23rd St Georges day,  and make wine form then
<sick_rimmit> cool clivejo
<sick_rimmit> Thanks, had a lot of fun tonight
<valorie> we're having an early spring here
<sick_rimmit> catch you later
<valorie> tulips almost blooming!
<clivejo> me too
<valorie> sweet dreams
<clivejo> learned few things too!
<sick_rimmit> me too
<clivejo> but just play with it
<clivejo> and when you hit a problem ask
<valorie> we should get Carlos in here
<clivejo> you can build it locally
<sick_rimmit> Okey dokey
<clivejo> or dput it to launchpad
<valorie> btw, did you hear: http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/be-very-afraid-hell-has-frozen-over-bash-is-coming-to-windows-10/
<clivejo> if you have the energy look into pbuild
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes I have used pbuilder before, I quite like it 
<clivejo> its good for testing packaging locally
<sick_rimmit> Right lets wrap it and get off to bed..
<sick_rimmit> See you tomorrow
<clivejo> if you can figure out the build deps that would be a great help
<sick_rimmit> Bye valorie got to go busy day tomorrow, and its later here
<clivejo> ni ni
 * clivejo waves
<sick_rimmit> ttfn
<valorie> o/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hmm i have amarok broken here @ work
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15566702/
<soee> why there is somethin with 15.10 in version in Xenial universe ppa ?
<soee> 2:2.8.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2
<soee> and is amarok maintained or just nobody cares about it anymore ? :)
<clivejo> soee: ppa2 means it is coming from a PPA
<clivejo> might been one of my test/experimental builds got installed by mistake?
<soee> maybe, but it is removed and ubuntu wants to install version i shouldnt have now ?
<clivejo> you remove all the PPA's and do apt update
<soee> clivejo: i have removed almost al extra repos
<soee> pff ok i had to remove amarok-common, im not sure why it was not removed with amarok :/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> howdy all, again
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hello BluesKaj, soee - Friends 😃
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: /me Waves
<sick_rimmit> Hello friends
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Hey clivejo how you doing ?
<clivejo> not too bad
<sick_rimmit> Alright at the Docs ?
<clivejo> not what I wanted to hear, but Ill live!
<sick_rimmit> I just revisitng MPM..
<sick_rimmit> My Kubuntu 16.04 VM is dead
<sick_rimmit> So I'm having to build another
<clivejo> what happened it?
<sick_rimmit> I had the Alpha, and I thought I'll just Upgrade it, but sddm blew up
<sick_rimmit> No worries, downloading the 32bit beta2 I will use that
<sick_rimmit> I love debchange, it puts up a Menu of editors with nano <----- easiest
<sick_rimmit> lol
<sick_rimmit> Do reckon I need to edit that libmuon stuff, or can I just bin it
<clivejo> it doesnt seem to be building that any more
<sick_rimmit> I'll bin and see what happens
<clivejo> I removed it from the control file
<clivejo> and doesnt seem to be missed
<clivejo> just didnt remove the install and other files
<sick_rimmit> I see libqapt listed in control so thats good
<clivejo> yeah I added a dep on libqapt
<clivejo> to make sure it pulls in the correct version
<sick_rimmit> looks like you've specified libqapt-dev why does it depend on -dev versions
<sick_rimmit> Is that for compiling it
<clivejo> yeah, needs some dev files to build
<clivejo> the dep on the the runtime lib
<sick_rimmit> ah yes, I noted that further down, now makes sense
<clivejo> one thing Im bit confused about is the -runtime package
<sick_rimmit> is the runtime a supporting binary for libqapt
<sick_rimmit> guessing of course
<clivejo> well I thought it should provide the actual lib
<clivejo> but it doesnt :/
<sick_rimmit> hmm maybe a quick google for a definition of what a runtime file is
<clivejo> its a package
<sick_rimmit> I suspect it like a Java runtime
<sick_rimmit> which just provides the base JVM for the code to run against
<sick_rimmit> I'm still guessing
<clivejo> yeah, but surely that should pull in the actual lib#
<sick_rimmit> I thought that would be the other way round, the libqapt would specify a dep on runtime
<sick_rimmit> ls
<sick_rimmit> oops
<sick_rimmit> does the /patches/series file specify how the build should run the patches and in what order
<clivejo> yes
<sick_rimmit> as the no-canonical-support patch is # out
<clivejo> I did that
<sick_rimmit> suggesting no run the patch
<sick_rimmit> ?
<clivejo> it seems to be a patch for debian 
<clivejo> to remove ubuntu package info
<sick_rimmit> Ah ok cool..
<sick_rimmit> So I think i've got it ready
<sick_rimmit> hmmm not quite xapian error
<sick_rimmit> I have seen that myself
<sick_rimmit> but am still building me beta2 vm to test
<sick_rimmit> So here where I am at
<sick_rimmit> mv /debian /muon/
<sick_rimmit> dch
<sick_rimmit> binned libmuon
<sick_rimmit> I reckon I need to 
<sick_rimmit> cd ../
<sick_rimmit> tar the folder into blah_blah.debian.tar.xz
<sick_rimmit> hmm then I dunno
<sick_rimmit> maybe I debuild it
 * sick_rimmit dives into man pages
<mariogrip> what do you think about this: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html I think it's NOT good at all
<mamarley> I agree.  Microsoft is just trying to eliminate the need for the Linux kernel and get everyone using a Linux-like userland on Windows.  After that, they can drop support for said userland and force everyone to start using whatever quasi-equivalent Microsoft has.
<mamarley> A classic EEE maneuver.
<mariogrip> for me it seems like canonical sponsoring his own grave
<mariogrip> there own*
<mamarley> To me, the move seems either incredibly naïve or monumentally stupid.
<mariogrip> True!
<BluesKaj> God forbid!
<sick_rimmit> This Dustbin blokes a bit of a divy
<sick_rimmit> He says it opens a cmd.exe console running Ubuntu's /bin/bash
<sick_rimmit> Er.. like it's not ubuntu's
<sick_rimmit> So really what it's saying is
<sick_rimmit> you can go for Ubuntu brand gnu/linux
<sick_rimmit> or you can go for Microsoft gnu/kernel32
<mamarley> Pretty much.
<sick_rimmit> Well it's nuts
<sick_rimmit> The reason why windows is shit
<mamarley> It's an EEE maneuver, that's what it is.
<sick_rimmit> is because of its Kernel and Registry architecture
<sick_rimmit> Plenty of the other stuff is good
<sick_rimmit> They be smarter to do a MS Win10/Linux
<sick_rimmit> or do what apple did and slot in BSD
<mamarley> Microsoft is trying to capitalize on the (false, outdated) idea that Linux is hard to use and doesn't have good compatibility by making a product that has a Linux userland but on a Windows base.  If their ploy is successful, they will then drop support for the Linux userland, leaving people stuck on regular Windows.
<sick_rimmit> Oh well very good for Microsoft..
<sick_rimmit> Well I think we should do a Kubuntu BE release
<mamarley> BE?
<sick_rimmit> Kubuntu Business Edition
<mamarley> What would that be?
<sick_rimmit> Adding in KDE PIM, bundling Kolad, SuiteCRM, MoneyManager
<mamarley> I think the maintainers are already too busy as it is.
<sick_rimmit> Cool, so we need to get more maintainers.. simples
<sick_rimmit> :-D
<sick_rimmit> Well Dustins LinkedIn reads good, seems like a pretty cool dude
<valorie> interesting news, eh?
<valorie> would be good for linux users who have to run Win at work, to at least be able to work sanely and run linux applications
<valorie> KDE wants all applications to run everywhere, already, so.....
<sick_rimmit> Probably makes little difference, as most personal computing is done on Tablets, and Smart devices now
<sick_rimmit> From MS point of view, they're late to the party with Cloud, and Linux runs like a pig on Azure
<sick_rimmit> In big cloud enterprise, MS are struggling, with to compete with AWS, Softlayer, OpenStack etc...
<valorie> I don't think this will make much difference to us as Kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> We in the Free Software lands, just need to keep encouraging vendors like Dell, System76, Entroware to offer Linux as an pre-installed option
<valorie> but it might make a diff to KDE upstream
<valorie> sick_rimmit: amen, brother
<sick_rimmit> Yes, there is opportunity here for KDE
<valorie> my little zareason box is still ticking, years later
<valorie> running latest plasma afaik (I gave it to my 11-year-old grand nephew)
<sick_rimmit> At some point post 16.04 LTS release, I would like to open dialogues with System76 and Entroware to get Kubuntu added as an option
<sick_rimmit> I will have those conversations in due course
<sick_rimmit> I break for a vacation end of tomorrow, so I will vanish for a week
<sick_rimmit> I will be back online on Weds 6th for Kubuntu Core Team, and Podcast
<sick_rimmit> But otherwise its a week on no computers..
<sick_rimmit> hmmm...
<sick_rimmit> Wrestling with this one
<sick_rimmit> gpg: skipped "Rick Timmis <rick-timmis@kubuntu.org>": secret key not available
<sick_rimmit> I've googled, and done all that I thought would fix it
<sick_rimmit> Uploaded to keyserver
<sick_rimmit> launchpad
<sick_rimmit> removed old secrect keys
 * ronnoc reads the above convo
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha
 * sick_rimmit Grins
<sick_rimmit> Cracked it
<sick_rimmit> It was my (nickname) being mismatched
<ronnoc> That's a great idea sick_rimmit...Biz Edition, I mean...with Blue Systems providing paid support, if needed. Based on the latest LTS, etc. Me likey.
<sick_rimmit> ronnoc: Cool glad you like the idea
<ronnoc> I tried to use Ku here in the 'States at my company a few years back (no longer there now). As a result, I was invited to Camp KDE in San Diego that year
<ronnoc> So I have a decent opinion on it's viablility
<sick_rimmit> Of course we will need to rally more troops around Kubuntu first, to get the manpower
<sick_rimmit> We did back in 2002 on RH9 KDE 3 on the desktop, using OpenOffice and Mobius ERP
<sick_rimmit> 40 Workstations, £5 million enterprise, it was ACE
<sick_rimmit> worked brilliantly
<ronnoc> That's cool! I was gonna say in '02 RHL would likely have been the only game in town :D
<ronnoc> For me, the key in my company was to use KDE Win as a gateway to KDE apps and, untimately, to Linux wherever possible
<sick_rimmit> Mandrake, and SuSe were options
<sick_rimmit> I really preferred SuSE but, the ERP system required us to use RedHat
<ronnoc> So we could use KDE apps on Win machines that needed to be Win for some silly (read: proprietary) old, crusty programs
<sick_rimmit> Anyways it was really cool, and I was well pleased with getting KDE desktops in business
<sick_rimmit> Oh I have no interest in Windows at all, waste of space 
<ronnoc> I should go on Youtube to see if I could find old SuSe w/ KDE 1,2.x :D
<ronnoc> sick_rimmit: Me either but ofc the masses are not as enlightened as, say, you or I 
<ronnoc> In business, you sometimes have to fight smaller battles and trust in incrimentalism to win at the end of the day
<valorie> sick_rimmit: zareason added kubuntu for me, on request
<valorie> ah, Blue Systems doesn't do support, afaik -- we have someone else on the website that does, however
<ronnoc> Rosa Linux sells KDE workstation / Pro editions in Russia with paid support. I wonder how they're doing over there? Hmmm.
<sick_rimmit> ls
<sick_rimmit> oops
<ronnoc> valorie: Thanks for correcting. IIRC we (Kubuntu) had offered support via Blue Sys a few years ago
<valorie> nope, different company
<valorie> they specialize in support
<valorie> BS does development
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: I think i have muon packaged
<sick_rimmit> debuild -S give me 5 files in ../
<sick_rimmit> debian.tar.xz
<sick_rimmit> ppa3.dsc
<sick_rimmit> pp3_source.build
<sick_rimmit> ppa3_source.changes
<sick_rimmit> orig.tar.gz
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes... so now its time to break out the pbuilder magic sauce
<vpinon> hello, I'm working on Kdenlive, and we are intensively preparing our 16.04 release...
<sick_rimmit> Oh I really like Kdenlive
<sick_rimmit> It's really good
<vpinon> this time we have received much more testing than for any previous version
<vpinon> +JB (main dev) dedicated much time to fix as many issues as possible
<sick_rimmit> Yes I saw your PPA postings,
<sick_rimmit> I'll be covering that on the Kubuntu Podcast next week
<vpinon> as a result, I would like to know if it is still possible to switch to Kdenlive 16.04 on Xenial??
<sick_rimmit> I don;'t believe we install it out of the box, users have to install it from Plasma-discover
<vpinon> I know that we will receive complaints from many LTS & Mint users for 2 years, for problems we have fixed this last month :-\
<vpinon> Yes, but the packages shipped on official Ubuntu repos?
<sick_rimmit> So you want to have the latest release packaged instead of the old out of date one
<vpinon> for iso's generiation yes it won't change anything
<vpinon> old 15.12.3 is not that old, but 16.03.80 has many interesting fixes
<vpinon> not easy to backport in pkg patches
<sick_rimmit> OK, so probablu the quickest way would be to get the Kdenlive PPA's sponsored into the repo
 * sick_rimmit guessing a little
<vpinon> what's PPA sponsoring?
<sick_rimmit> getting your build put into Ubuntu release repo
<sick_rimmit> I think, 
<vpinon> wow, what an honor :)
<sick_rimmit> For a proper advice on this yofel would probably be the person to speak to
<vpinon> european timezone?
<sick_rimmit> Have you tried email a request to the devel list
<sick_rimmit> yes 
<sick_rimmit> let me look out that list for you 
<sick_rimmit> 1 min
<vpinon> I'm not subscribed and wanted to see opinions here
<vpinon> thanks!
<sick_rimmit> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<sick_rimmit> Personally I think Kdenlive is ACE, I made all the videos on my YouTube channel with it
<sick_rimmit> I have on the road map, for a demo / review on the Kubuntu Podcast some time later this year
<sick_rimmit> Where I plan to show folks how to get started doing simple stuff with it
<vpinon> thanks for compliments (should transmit to JB;) ) and for communication
<vpinon> Please use & advise 16.04 ;)
<sick_rimmit> Yes, and please mention to JB that if he or one of the Kdenlive community would like to come onto the Podcast and talk about it with us, we be really happy about that
<vpinon> How does this work? (sorry never watched one /o\ )
<vpinon> JB plans to go to RandaMeetings, maybe have a session there with other contributors ?
<sick_rimmit> Either Google Hangouts, or we have a Big Blue Button video conference server where we run the show from
<sick_rimmit> check out kubuntu.org/news BigBlurButton article
<sick_rimmit> We're having an online party in BBB on 15th April too
<sick_rimmit> those details are on the website
 * sick_rimmit knows not what RandMeetings are
<vpinon> Yes I've seen the BBB & party post
<sick_rimmit> Perfect :-D
<vpinon> RandaMeetings are organized by a fellow KDE events organizer
<vpinon> in his village in Switzerland
<vpinon> with ~50 KDE contributors (the biggest KDE sprint yearly)
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha are they Physical meetings
<sick_rimmit> OK.. that sounds great
<vpinon> yes, sharing food, rooms etc!
<sick_rimmit> How many days is the meeting for
<vpinon> 1 week in June this year
<sick_rimmit> Oh cool, well I am sure JB and Kdenlive will be really well received
<sick_rimmit> It would be worth checking out FLOSS Weekly podcast
<sick_rimmit> This has loads of listeners, part of the TWIT Network
<sick_rimmit> have you heard of it ?
<vpinon> no, I'm not so much connected ;)
<sick_rimmit> Ah well google it, and go to their web page, there is info on how to get on the show
<sick_rimmit> It's really very easy
<sick_rimmit> You'll get a 45 minute interview with Randall Schwartz, author of Learning Pearl
<sick_rimmit> and it would be such good PR fo Kdenlive
<vpinon> OK, thanks for the advice!
<sick_rimmit> most welcome
<vpinon> your podcast could be a good warming up?
<sick_rimmit> I will look into get 16.04 packaged,
<sick_rimmit> Yes you'd be most welcome on the Podcast, drop back in here and catch me ovidiu-florin or ahoneybun
<sick_rimmit> or in #kubuntu-podcast channel
<vpinon> oh, and if you are interested in kdenlive life, we have our ~monthly IRC meeting, next date not decided yet
<sick_rimmit> Where does that get announced ?
<vpinon> kenlive.org
<vpinon> ^W^W kdenlive.org
<sick_rimmit> OK excellent
<vpinon> thanks & bye sick_rimmit, have to leave!
<sick_rimmit> Thanks for dropping by
<sick_rimmit> see you bye bye
<valorie> yay, vpinion was here! 
<valorie> lovely
<valorie> while I finished raking my front lawn
<valorie> whole wheelbarrow full of fir cones, branches, etc.
<valorie> I even did a bit of the side yard and driveway, go me!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-01
<lordievader> Good morning
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Good Morning friends
<telegram1> <Clifford>: hi Rick
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi there
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: How you doing ?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: lot better this morning
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Was I speaking with you about Kolab a while back ?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: probably
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah cool
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Im a fan of Kolab!
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I understood you were going to try to have a chat with them about a demo system, and perhaps getting someone to come on the Podcast
<telegram1> <Clifford>: I chatted to one of the devs
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Any interest ?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: but he said it would be better to email them contact@kolabsys.com
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK Cool, will you drop them a line, see if you can get a contact going ?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: also, I had to go early last night and missed the convo about a business edition
<telegram1> <Clifford>: I think thats a good idea
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: The BE is some crazy idea I had all by myself, that was the first time I aired it last night 😃
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: he he
<telegram1> <Clifford>: I can, but my kubuntu email address doesnt seem to work
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Do you know why ?
<telegram1> <Clifford>: no idea
<telegram1> <Clifford>: not hugely important for me
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hmmm.. I had a similar issue
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I asked Harald Sitter, and bless him he fixed it for me
<telegram1> <Clifford>: I wwas trying to get it to be the default one on my LP account but I dont recieved the add email nofications
<telegram1> <Clifford>: my internet is very rollcoasterary today
<telegram1> <Clifford>: thats one of the pros with Telegram, seems to handle intermittent connections while IRC just dies!
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah This Telegram integration is just AWESOME !
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Totally transofrmed the level of interation that I can have with the community
<mamarley> One of the disadvantages is that it makes reading conversations in IRC somewhat annoying since all the messages come from the same bot. :/
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I wonder if that could be fixed ?
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: Also, you should get Quassel or a bouncer or something.  That allows the same feature on IRC.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah yes, but I am often on my phone, tablet etc..
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: Quassel has Quasseldroid, a client for Android devices.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah yeah, but I use an #ubuntuphone
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: and soon an #ubuntutbalet
<mamarley> The tablet might be able to run the desktop version of Quassel, but the phone severely limits your choices.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah then that could work
<mamarley> Quassel also has a web interface (quassel-webserver), but I am not sure how well it works on small screens.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Can Konversation be plummed into the same sort of thing ?
<mamarley> I don't know much about the Ubuntu Tablet, so I don't know for sure.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Me neither they haven't shipped them yet lol
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: Nope, only Quassel-compatible clients can connect to a Quasselcore.  Bouncers can accept connections from any IRC client, but they have other disadvantages like not being able to view  all your backlog from all your devices and having the client's message timestamp be wrong because all the messages get dumped to the client when it connects.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: *chokes, coughs, hisses* at car insurance 'facts"
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hmmm.. but we stopped shipping Quassel and switched to Konversation
<telegram1> <Clifford>: a retired female is a better driver?  I had a granny drive right out in front of my yesterday!
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: rofl
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: Quassel isn't shipped by default anymore, but you can still install it from the repos.
<mamarley> I even have a PPA (ppa:mamarley/quassel) that always has the latest version.
<telegram1> <Clifford>: mamarley arent you the dev for quassel?
<mamarley> Clifford: I contribute some, but Sput is the main developer.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I really like Quassel, because I can plug it into Jovie and it speaks to me
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: That is a cool feature
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Did we move from Quassel because it wasn't ported to kf5 ?
<mamarley> Sick_Rimmit: Not sure why, but Quassel definitely is ported to KF5.
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I think I will ask that question on devel-list
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: For years it was Quassel, and our users are familier with that
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I think there could be a strong case to return to it
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: we should at least ask
<telegram1> <Clifford>: well well, skoda is the second safety driver car, which Audi is the worst!
<telegram1> <Clifford>: Rick did you upload Muon to your PPA?
<sitter> wgrant: do you have any insight in how archive.ubuntu.com works?
<sitter> I am seeing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/Release listing main/binary-amd64/Packages but http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages is actually 404
<wgrant> sitter: I maintain the code that generates it, so yes :) That's an idiosyncracy in the apt repository format -- the Release file must include the uncompressed hashes, even if the uncompressed files don't exist.
<wgrant> https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat#MD5Sum.2C_SHA1.2C_SHA256, "Server requirements"
<wgrant> I'm not sure how tools are meant to know not to download the uncompressed ones; possibly they just deal with 404s, or don't even look.
<sitter> ah
<sitter> wgrant: in that case I think the Release file is more often than not out of sync with the actual Packages files
<wgrant> sitter: That's not the case.
<wgrant> The Packages files don't exist.
<sitter> 10:47:36 W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<sitter> wgrant: the compressed ones I mean
<wgrant> Only Packages.*
<sitter> we see these sort fo sum mismatches a lot in CI use cases
<wgrant> "More often than not" is unlikely.
<wgrant> There is a race condition of perhaps a second per hour.
<wgrant> apt's disk format is inherently racy, but a rework in xenial will soon fix that.
 * wgrant finds.
<sitter> wgrant: more than 30 seconds actaully
<mamarley> I have been getting a lot of those hash sum mismatches too.
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/972077 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1430011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972077 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt repository disk format has race conditions" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430011 in Launchpad itself "support apt by-hash mirrors" [High,In progress]
<wgrant> I need to know timestamps.
<sitter> wgrant: time on the left in UTC http://build.neon.kde.org/job/wily_unstable_frameworks_kidletime_src/9/console
<wgrant> In what fraction of builds do you see it?
<sitter> wgrant: what do you mean?
<wgrant> sitter: How often does the problem occur?
<wgrant> And have you only been seeing it for, say, the last 18 hours?
<sitter> wgrant: I notice it probably every other day for at least the last month but I haven't seen a discernible pattern so far
<sitter> not particulary within the last 18 hours, then again we only had a hand full of builds
<sitter> wgrant: I can keep an eye on it and see if I notice anything more, I expect this isn't much to go on right now :)
<wgrant> sitter: One of the archive.ubuntu.com round-robin hosts is several hours behind, and I'm chasing that.
<wgrant> But in general the race can't be completely fixed pre-xenial; apt's repository format is fundamentally flawed.
<sitter> *nod*
<sitter> wgrant: so, with xenial and bug 1430011 solved we can simply switch to acquire-by-hash I suppose?
<ubottu> bug 1430011 in Launchpad itself "support apt by-hash mirrors" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430011
<wgrant> sitter: Right, LP will soon emit by-hash directories for the primary archive and PPAs.
<sitter> cool thanks :)
<sitter> sgclark: ^ something worth noting for build.kde, I know Ben and I discussed hash mismatches a number of times as well
<wgrant> xenial's apt should default to that once we set the flag in Release.
<sitter> even better
<mike7b4> Hi is it okey ask question related to beta 2 16.04 in this channel?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kfunk> mike7b4: shoot
<mike7b4> I have problem with bluetooth headset since upgrade but not sure where it goes wrong. Problem is it does connect headset but it does not send sound to headset. KDE audio setup lists only one "Default" audio playback device. 
<mike7b4> In the hardware setup page my headset is shown but if I click test left/right there is no sound.
<clivejo> http://www.alexl.netsons.org/blogposts/plasma-5-7-will-let-you-login-through-online-account/
<acheron88> clivejo: lol
<mamarley> April fools!
<valorie> clivejo: you can't have your kubuntu email be your default on LP, it will just loop
<valorie> also: konversation can connect to a bouncer, that is what I do -- and a bouncer (bnc/znc) is basically what quasselcore IS
<valorie> and that's how I see all the backlog
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Here and watching 😃
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi Valorie
<valorie> however I have to say I love telegram <> irc integration anyway, because it extends our reach
<valorie> o/
<valorie> happy April fools day
<valorie> :-)
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Thank you
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Been on Skype with my friend
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Re Konversation, then cool sounds like good reason for the change, and good reason to stick with it
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I just use ZNC so it does not matter what client I use
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: So how does that work when you move from device to device
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I just log into the znc server with the client
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: SO who hosted the znc server ?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: linode
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I set it up on Ubuntu Server 14.04.4
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: As in linode little box server / pc in your house
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: no off site
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah ha OK
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I just pay for it
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: anyone is free to use it once I found out how to do that lol
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah ha, and what about mobile on ubuntuphone
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: does that work too ?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: not sure about a IRC client that works 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I don't know of any IRC client tbh
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: No I think they're mostly not so good
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: the notification system in Ubuntu Phone does not allow background apps 
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: unless someone made one and your use a tool to allow the app to run in the background
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes, I am beginning to suspect that the jailing between application on Ubuntuphone is actually crippling the user experience
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I've always known
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: one of the reasons I could never use it full time
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: but it's outside my realm of knowledge, but the way my apps behave suggests this is a problem
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: there is a app called tweekgeek or something
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: that allows apps
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: it does a lot of things
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: OpenStore is the gateway to everything good on the devices
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: but the filesystem must be read and write
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: which could be a problem with OTA
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: Updates
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: So you ready for Podcast next week
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: ?
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I never am
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Show notes are building already
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: There is lots to chat about
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I wrote a few things
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: are we using BBB?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: and we get to try doing it from
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: sweet
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: That was the plan
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: the only problem with that callin number is long distance fees
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: but it is still awesome
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: unless it is over VOIP
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I figure we need to work out how to stream to Kubuntu podcast channel on YouTube
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I can talk about my release party
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oo Oo
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Idea
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: How about we setup BBB at your release party
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: mm
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: and we, and the rest of the world can come join you
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: this is going to a BBQ style
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: me too
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: it's this sunday
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: so outside
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Ah ha
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: another time then
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I could use my phone for a hotspot of hour maybe
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: it is a good idea though
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: It is possible to blen physical and virtual
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: I think UOS should use BBB
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: I did it with Riddell and the Linux User Group
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: We just projected Riddell on to a big wall
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: ran in some speakers, and a web cam
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: It was cool
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: You could like look at the wall and talk, and riddell could talk back
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Exeter to Spain...
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: simples
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: sounds nice
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: got time for a quick video call @Sick_Rimmit 
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Keep it in mind for future events, be so cool to jump into a US party from here in the UK
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sure, you wanns use BBB
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: sure
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: OK see you in Room1
<telegram1> <athoneycutt>: pw?
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: welcome
<valorie> there is a KDE bnc instance; just file a ticket with the KDE sysadmins for an account
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: Come join us in BBB
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: we in Room1
<telegram1> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC
<valorie> sorry, about to head outside
<valorie> beautiful sunny day here, I can't waste it staring at a screen!
<valorie> not that talking to you guys is a waste, sun calls me
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<telegram> <sgclark2>: Hey all, traveling this weekend. Will have my laptop next week though and somewhat available.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Cool, hope you can make Core Team meeting on Weds
#kubuntu-devel 2016-04-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> o/
<soee> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> odd, ~/.bashrc user permissions were suddenly lost....weird
<clivejo> yofel: are you back?
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> have a good holiday?
<yofel> well, visiting relatives and stuff, but mostly yes. Had a chance to get my mind off things at least
<yofel> still trying to catch up with what happened last week
<sgclark> ah good. My turn yofel haha. When you get a chance can you apply ubiquity patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1512834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512834 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Slideshow is not translated on Kubuntu 16.04 LTS" [High,Confirmed]
<sgclark> this patch looks like it will fix many translations type bugs. I just did not have time to sort out what that mess called ubiquity
<sgclark> Off to my grandsons first birthday though, I should have time to help some this week.
<yofel> hm, will take a look later if I can. Have fun
<sgclark> thanks, and with baloo the only thing I can think of is disable those arches? or tests? does not seem we will get far upstream if he does not support those arches
<clivejo> yofel: how would you get a tarball from a git archive?
<sgclark> man tar
<clivejo> Im asking how yofel would do it
<sgclark> wow whatever.
<BluesKaj> having permission problems here..~/.bashrc was editable as user , but now it requires root ....what gives ? I haven't changed anything.
<clivejo> sgclark: no offense meant by it!
<sgclark> BluesKaj: my guess is you opened a GUI program with root. ls -la in your home and tell me who owns bashrc
<sgclark> well root being sudo
<clivejo> for me Id git clone and delete the .git folder
<BluesKaj> no I'm aware of that pitfall , sgclark ..didn't do anything like that
<clivejo> but was wondering if there is another way
<sgclark> clivejo: yes you are co.rrect, remove .git folder. I know of no other way
<clivejo> I was chatting to rick and we came up with the following command
<clivejo> git archive --remote=git://anongit.kde.org/muon.git --prefix=muon/ -o ./muon_5.5.0+git-tester.orig.tar HEAD; gzip muon_5.5.0+git-tester.orig.tar
<sgclark> BluesKaj: Afraid I have to go. check ownship of the file and change back to your user if is root.
<clivejo> just wondering what yofel does
<clivejo> didnt mean to sound bitchy :)
<BluesKaj> ok , sgclark ...later thanks
<yofel> clivejo: "git archive HEAD > filename.tar"
<clivejo> do you use that?
<yofel> that's what I usually do, rick's way is a bit fancier
<clivejo> when I hacked Muon PM I forgot to remove the .git folder
 * soee thinks it is too quiet here in the last days ...
<valorie> Hi folks, I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1565552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565552 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok unable to start in 16.04 beta" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> Amarok is not starting in 16.04, and appears to have been partially uninstalled
<valorie> I'm not able to install it either
<valorie> Starting from krunner, I get the error message: KDEInit could not launch 'amarok':
<valorie> Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_amarok'.
<valorie> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_amarok: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_amarok.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<valorie> !info libkdeinit5
<ubottu> Package libkdeinit5 does not exist in wily
<valorie> !info libkdeinit5 xenial
<ubottu> Package libkdeinit5 does not exist in xenial
<valorie> yet in ran in wily
<telegram> <marcinsagol>: What output do you have if you try to install amaro
<valorie> it's in the bug report, but basically: 
<valorie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<valorie>  amarok : Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu6) but 2:2.8.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2 is to be installed
<valorie> so I believe this is a packaging problem
<clivejo> valorie: thats a PPA issue
<clivejo> ~ubuntu15.10~ppa2
<clivejo> you must have installed it from a PPA somewhere
<telegram> <sgclark2>: That is a ppa problem. You have archive trying install but ppa cruft trying to install. My suggestion is find the ppa that holds amarok and remove it. No clue who packaged amarok
<clivejo> you probably picked it up from my PPA
<clivejo> I was experimenting with it
<telegram> <sgclark2>: I think they are in the middle of porting. Best to wait for official release, maybe.
<telegram> <sgclark2>: But anyway, I am not here! *runs off again*
<clivejo> I had that problem and I run sudo apt-get purge amarok*
<telegram> <sgclark2>: My grandson is adorable :)
<tux|dude> Hey there, so I was wondering that as a kubuntu user who also enjoys working with computers in what ways I could help out with the kubuntu project? For the record I'm running kubuntu 15.10 on a surface pro 2 atm
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #413: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #111: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #242: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #70: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #314: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #98: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #275: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #3: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #414: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #237: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #147: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #448: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #430: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #191: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #189: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #71: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #1: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #315: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #3: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #3: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #2: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #146: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #189: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #243: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #112: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #102: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #2: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #103: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #149: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #3: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #119: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #120: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/4/
<sintre> liwi irc client acting funny , , seems last few days not to want to connect from kubuntu site for me atleast
<sintre> quassel woring fine conecting same server though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/135/
<valorie> kubuntu site?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/3/
<sintre> yea
<sintre> http://imgur.com/a/6zNQB
<sintre> wait ten minutews oe so i get this error
<sintre> mintutes or so sry for spelling there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/93/
<sintre> error happens when i don't use password or sintre name as well
<sintre> this has been only happening last month or so radomoly
<sintre> so not sure what might be the cause , asi normally log in thru web , as it make one less window for me to deal with
<valorie> oh, I guess that does make IRC look like a "site"
<valorie> kiwiirc is sometimes blocked I think
<valorie> because we get so many trolls this way
<valorie> yet you login with a password
<valorie> dunno
<sintre> well just reporting , worked for 6 months now
<sintre> maybe good for me temporaily to try to configue quassel :)
 * valorie prefers konversation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/94/
<krytarik> sintre: Works here.
<valorie> sintre: I think this could be reported to #freenode -- we don't make or maintain the web service
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/3/
<sintre> i don't work here 
<sintre> or there
<sintre> i'm the same sintre that i've always been lol
<sintre> sry the lil : is so small in quassel i didn't see it
<sintre> well no use in reporting it until I can provide some idea on what is the problem
<sintre> the it just wont connect isn't gonna get much attention
<valorie> you have an error message
<sintre> yea and that it
<sintre> for the moment
<valorie> the cool thing about freenode is that they are the IRC geeks, who also care about FLOSS
<sintre> go to kiwi people or frenode people
<valorie> so they offer us use of the channel space
<valorie> also to KDE
<sintre> went to freenode then refered to kiwi channel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/4/
<valorie> thanks for your attention to detail, sintre
<sintre> somebodies helping
<sintre> well works then doesn't and so one , so where the break up is coming no clue
<sintre> , i'll just have to see of the next few days
<sintre> 5 days bad connections , after 5 months of almost perfect ones , no clue where it might be
<sintre> i'll keep trying to figure this one out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #439: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #428: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/89/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1396: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1396: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1396: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1396: SUCCESS in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: exception rule for sink - development is in develop branch instead of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #24: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #24: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #24: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #24: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #19: ABORTED in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1397: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1397: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1397: SUCCESS in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1397: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #20: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #21: ABORTED in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #3: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #3: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #4: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #4: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/5/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #4: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #410: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #121: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #192: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #4: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #190: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgeography build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgeography/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamoso build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamoso/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #6: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #4: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #4: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #4: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #440: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #4: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #4: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #5: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #6: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #5: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #5: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #5: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #8: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kig build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kig/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #4: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #3: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rsibreak build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rsibreak/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #6: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-mediacenter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rsibreak build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rsibreak/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #8: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #4: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #7: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #5: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/5/
 * genii makes more coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes please!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_step build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_step/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksane build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksane/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kross-interpreters build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kross-interpreters/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapman build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapman/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-cli-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kollision build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kollision/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kruler build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kruler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdebugsettings build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdebugsettings/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #5: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #4: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #4: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #3: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #5: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #4: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #7: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #5: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #8: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #5: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #4: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/4/
<wxl> so i'm not running 16.04 but i have a couple users complaining that plasma is segfauling on them
<wxl> it usually comes back up but not for all
<wxl> any idea where i can start troubleshooting this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #4: ABORTED in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/4/
<yofel> wxl: finding out whether it's 5.5 or 5.8 would be a start. But 5.5 is known to be rather buggy
<yofel> if it's a specific regular crash you could try to get a trace from someone then go looking for the fix
<valorie> hmmm, thinking about that, on my travel laptop which is 16.04, plasma does occasionally crash
<valorie> but it always comes back immediately
<valorie> I should have filed a bug report though
<ahoneybun> 5.9 has been super stable
<yofel> I at least remember that 5.5 had rather frequent crashes in the network widget. And lets not talk about multi-screen
<valorie> right, this is just one lil lappy
<valorie> but it's up-to-date
<valorie> and worked like a top in india
<valorie> it even has qt and qtcreator on it now
<valorie> lol
<valorie> and pi, for pi day!
<wxl> which ppa should i use? it's 5.5
<ahoneybun> backports ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #5: ABORTED in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/5/
<yofel> -.-
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #6: ABORTED in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #7: ABORTED in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #8: ABORTED in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/8/
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...how?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I thought all machines at your work were 14.04, thus still KDE4...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add a semaphore for docker
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Rewrite semaphore for local command usage
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Env vars are uppercase
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Fix the function passthrough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #9: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #25: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #25: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #25: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #25: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1398: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1398: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1398: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1398: SUCCESS in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kruler build #377: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kruler/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #376: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #406: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #425: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #38: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #171: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #415: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #23: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #331: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #198: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #357: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #342: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #226: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #263: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #244: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #296: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #449: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #321: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blinken build #349: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blinken/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #268: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #280: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #186: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #250: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #379: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #376: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #252: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #170: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #319: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #327: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/327/
<yofel> great, same problem that I had on master with the git mutex. What is it even complaining about o.O
<valorie> it was going great guns for awhile!
<valorie> so much green
 * genii slides yofel and valorie fresh mugs of the strong stuff
<valorie> these are all xenial_unstable though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #144: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/144/
<valorie> oooo, thanks genii
<genii> :)
<yofel> well, this is entirely my fault
 * valorie beats yofel with a wet noodle
<yofel> ^^
<valorie> so nice to see you back in the chan, yofel
<yofel> not sure how long I'll stick around. I've got plenty of things to do in the CI, but for packaging I'll probably be absent for another another release or so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Reduce lock count to 1
<wxl> we've been developing a new version
<valorie> new version of what, wxl?
<wxl> valorie: oh sorry, that was meant in reply to @tsdgeos 
<wxl> uhh
<wxl> can't type
<wxl> tsimonq2: 
<valorie> lol
<wxl> we've been developing a new version of our "standard desktop" at work using xenial
<wxl> by the time we're done i'm sure the new LTS will be out XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/335/
<tsimonq2> wxl: And whatcha mean by "developing"?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/82/
<wxl> welll it's a whole package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/82/
<wxl> at the center of which is a new virtualbox with a new version of windoze in it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why Virtualbox and not Virt Manager? I think you told me at one point there was a specific reason for it...
<wxl> i'm not sure that virt manager wouldn't work, but there's lots of extended features of virtualbox we use
<wxl> LOTS
<wxl> that said virtualbox is not without its issues
<wxl> might be worth considering
<wxl> anywho tsimonq2 do you know clivejo has been looking for someone to package mycroft? he can't find someone good with packaging py stuff. you want to take that on? might be a nice additional skill to add to the team/your resumé
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kruler build #378: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kruler/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #56: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Revert the semaphore usage for now
<tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe this weekend or something I'll play with it. I can
<tsimonq2> *can't make any more commitments right now
<yofel> kajongg is a straight forward python 2 package if you need an example. Plasma-mycroft seems to be bundling a few things though from what I gathered
<wxl> tsimonq2: ask clivejo for more info, tho. i'm a bit out of the loop. as you know, my life is still haywire, but i'd be happy to work with you on this to some degree
<blaze> bye
<blaze> whoops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #26: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #26: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #26: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #26: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1399: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1399: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1399/
<wxl> is there any degree of any documented guarantee of support the kubuntu team have given these ppas?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1399: SUCCESS in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1399: SUCCESS in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1399/
<valorie> backports?
<valorie> we test before releasing
<wxl> yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #147: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #834: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #814: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #22: ABORTED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #151: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #153: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #181: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #431: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #5: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #450: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #172: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #3: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/114/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #154: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #432: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #182: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #185: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #186: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #161: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #144: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #162: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #131: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #132: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #441: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #9: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/9/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #196: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rsibreak build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rsibreak/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #3: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #426: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #407: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #251: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #380: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #377: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #199: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #343: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #269: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #377: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #3: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #5: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #197: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-mediacenter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rsibreak build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rsibreak/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #9: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gpgmepp build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gpgmepp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_poxml build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_poxml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #416: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kqtquickcharts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #3: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #3: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #3: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #417: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #3: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #3: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkexiv2 build #3: FIXED in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkexiv2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #4: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #54: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #3: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/7/
<yofel> akonadi-calendar build-depends on               libkf5akonadicontact-dev (>= 4:16.12.3~),
<yofel> akonadi-contacts build-depends on                libkf5calendarcore-dev (>= 4:16.12.3~),
<yofel> no wonder xenial is stuck in a deadlock
<acheronuk> libkf5calendarcore-dev is built by kcalcore, not akonadi-calendar
<yofel> *sigh*, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #163: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #164: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1400: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1400: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1400: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1400: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #9: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcron build #9: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcron/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #7: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #3: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/6/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #656: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #657: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #7: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #5: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #3: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #5: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #9: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #187: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #150: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #643: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #644: STILL FAILING in 7.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #645: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/645/
 * yofel took a glance at debian 846410
<ubottu> Debian bug 846410 in kdevelop "kdevelop: crash when built with a different LLVM version than src:mesa" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/846410
<yofel> what a mess..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/10/
<acheronuk> yeah. saw ref to that when I merged kdevelop from debian, so made sure the versioned deps were kept
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/7/
<yofel> except that for us that should have actually broken kdevelop. If I look at libgl1-mesa-dri -> xenial: llvm3.8, yakkety: llvm3.8, zesty: llvm4.0
<yofel> and for us, libclang-dev actually matches those versions, so I would rather revert that. Would also fix the kdevelop build failure in xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #151: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/151/
<yofel> zesty might be working as debian now has versioned clang symbols, and I hope our 4.0 has that change
<yofel> I don't have any potentially affected system at hand to test this :/
<yofel> at home I could try my other nvidia notebook
<acheronuk> zesty? 5.0.4? can test that here
<yofel> you could, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=846410#79 has the list of potentially affected drivers
<ubottu> Debian bug 846410 in kdevelop "kdevelop: crash when built with a different LLVM version than src:mesa" [Important,Fixed]
<acheronuk> nope. just about everything except my Nvidia there :/
<yofel> heh np. I have nvidia at home, just not here. My work pc is radeon and my notebook at hand intel :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #139: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #140: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #145: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #152: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #451: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #5: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #5: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #4: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/4/
<yofel> didn't ovidiu ask about kdevelop 5.1 on xenial? That's now kind of a thing ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #110: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/110/
<acheronuk> yofel: think so. can do that for the kdevelop ppa at least now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_analitza build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_analitza/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #5: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #227: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #7: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #9: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #135: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #297: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #142: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #8: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #100: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #276: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #4: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1401: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1401: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1401: SUCCESS in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1401: SUCCESS in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #10: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/5/
<yofel> why aborted o.O
 * acheronuk didn't touch it
<yofel> well, I caused crashes yesterday, so aborted made sense. But now it says: 16:28:33 Build step 'Console output (build log) parsing' changed build result to ABORTED
<yofel> -> huh?
<yofel> I don't remember breaking that
<yofel> wow, I upgraded a xenial VM to ci stable and this works surprisingly well
<yofel> even when still incomplete
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #7: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #5: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/52/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> http://tellico-project.org/tellico-302-released
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #9: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #89: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, I think jeremy mentioned that....?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #53: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> He packaging it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, don't think so. juts telling us there had been a KF5 release I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I had never heard of it!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #5: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Maybe look at it later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #6: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #5: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #7: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #118: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #8: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #7: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #11: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #124: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #198: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #8: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #6: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #148: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they should update the screenshots
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> since it uses KF5
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do you guys know of a way to track what processes are running after I login?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> on a regular Kubuntu install
<yofel> ps aux | grep <username> ?
<yofel> or what do you mean with "track" ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I mean track, see what starts and when they start
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and for how long they run
<yofel> hm...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> my startup after login takes about 4-5 minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the boot-up, I can handle
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> with systemd
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but after I login into plasma....
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have no idea what to do
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'd preffer not to reinstall my kubuntu
<yofel> is it 4-5 minutes until plasma appeares?
<yofel> theoretically you could go to a tty and watch what's running there I guess. Won't help for stuff that's just stuck though :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> actually I'd like to have a way like in systemd, to see after I hit enter, what processes start, which process started them, and for how long they run
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do you know of any utility that can track a process similar to that?
<yofel> not offhand..
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and spawn new instances for each child process
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I could run ps before and after and do a diff
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but that does not give me the intermediary
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or I could run ps for every second
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and write to a log
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and do the difs based on time
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what do you think?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> good or bad idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I could run it every 5 seconds, and create a log file with just the differences from the previous log file
<yofel> can work, except for quick running and forking processes.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeah.. but the quick ones I don't think are a problem
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> unless there are milions
<yofel> clivejo: was that intentional? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmime/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=e5a90748d8bb60dcafa236a111e19cab50290b4f
<yofel> neither upstreams nor your commit really explain why the so version is still the same
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what is the RSS column in the `ps aux` output?
<clivejo> yofel: thats one of the yakkety oddities which I can't understand what is going on
<yofel> clivejo: that's not a yakkety oddity but https://cgit.kde.org/kmime.git/commit/?h=Applications/17.04&id=334f7b979f5106867b2d41a9addd7844d192e41a
 * yofel ponders whether he should bother asking laurent...
<clivejo> well at the time, it was only failing on yakkety builds
<yofel> in the CI?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> the CI deletes symbol files in not-dev-release builds
<yofel> so that can only fail there
<clivejo> is it an overloading function that was never intended to be used?
<yofel> I guess so, or maybe just an old one. A BIC change nevertheless
<yofel> heck, there was even a comment about a BIC change
<acheronuk> [04:59] <khindenburg> seems kmail crashes agin due to libKF5MessageCore
<acheronuk> [05:00] <khindenburg>  undefined symbol: _ZNK5KMime5Types7Mailbox13prettyAddressEv
<yofel> maybe he thought that keeping the same function name would not be a BIC change...
<yofel> yep, that :D
<acheronuk> from #kde-neon last night
<yofel> I hit that because zesty_stable_kmime doesn't have the _unstable change
<yofel> guess I can just reploy to the 17.04 beta mail
<yofel> *reply
 * acheronuk looks @ zesty_stable_kpimtextedit
<clivejo> acheronuk: know what you have to do to trigger that crash?
<clivejo> libkf5mime5:
<clivejo>   Installed: 16.12.3+p17.04+git20170315.0048-0
<clivejo> not hit it yet
<acheronuk> no idea. that's all they wrote last night
<yofel> you need the new kmime and a kmail binary built against kmime from before that commit
<yofel> that will crash
<clivejo> ah, kmail has been broke in KCI from 4:16.12.3+p17.04+git20170312.0827
<yofel> right, but meaning there was a successful CI build of kmail *after* that commit
<yofel> so your current binary won't crash
<clivejo> yofel: are you emailing Montel Laurent about it?
<yofel> I replied to the release team ML post about the 17.04 beta packages. May they deal with it
<acheronuk> yikes https://cgit.kde.org/kpimtextedit.git/commit/?h=Applications/17.04&id=f9bae799e5c82fdf17243cfe204d98cb2b8c6e51
<yofel> annoyingly I forgot to CC laurent -.-
<yofel> haha
<acheronuk> debianabimanager'ed though, which is probably just as weell
<acheronuk> and they all vanish https://launchpadlibrarian.net/313161566/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kpimtextedit_16.12.3+p17.04+git20170328.1147-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> well, it it's abimanager'd in _unstable just merge that I guess. It certainly is the fastest way to deal with this
<yofel> I personally get annoyed enough by such things to tell upstream to fix it (and at least some devs are happy to do so)
<yofel> question is whether the CI should hard-fail on this, as that stuff is by nature not really the same for the CI and release builds :/
<yofel> otoh, otherwise you don't notice :/
<clivejo> so why did it only fail on Yakkety?
<clivejo> Yakkety was failing on approx 60 packages which seemed to build fine on XX and ZZ
<yofel> dunno, maybe latest_series was set wrong in the CI...
 * yofel checks where that comes from
<yofel> hm, no, that's sorted automatically
<acheronuk> something odd with GCC version in yakkety?
<clivejo> well that's what I thought happened that symbol in kmime
<clivejo> xenial and zesty seemed fine
<yofel> now that you mention it, the build history looks kind of strange o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/11/
<yofel> hm, our package versions don't contain the commt :/
<yofel> ok, the ci log has it
<yofel> still makes no sense
<yofel> like, I could accept that zesty just did something which doesn't cause the problem
<clivejo> there was something really screwy with yakkety
<yofel> but the failing zesty_stable_kmime build clearly shows that's not the case
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/9/
<yofel> and still there is not a single symbol related build failure in zesty_unstable_kmime in january and february O.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/249/
<yofel> hm.......
<yofel> hm.............................
<yofel> or dh_makeshlibs -V -- -c0 also prevents PRINTING that in the log
<clivejo> well we would need to see those :/
<clivejo> well I would like to see any missing symbols in zesty 
<yofel> [22:38:30] <yofel> question is whether the CI should hard-fail on this, as that stuff is by nature not really the same for the CI and release builds :/
<yofel> I remember us talking about that in the past
<yofel> and that's where that dh_makeshlibs override then came from
<yofel> so I guess you only see those failures in _stable builds
<yofel> which IMO makes sense
<yofel> we might want to document all that someday though......
<clivejo> so that "feature" was not working in yakkety?
<yofel> well, that's what irritates me
<yofel> look at https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/ci-tooling/lib/ci/sourcer_base.rb#n54
<yofel> mangle_dh_makeshlibs disables the failure on _unstable
<yofel> mangle_symbols *should* delete symbols everywhere but latest_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/12/
<yofel> latter didn't work I guess?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #141: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/141/
<yofel> it seems to be working fine currently..
<yofel> or maybe it didn't work properly with 3 releases enabled?
<clivejo> strange
<acheronuk> was certainly leaving them in on yakkety when we had it
<yofel> sounds like a bug in the CI code to me
<yofel> or the change that added zesty as CI version was never properly deployed into the builders
<yofel> which could have happened with the deployment being fully manual
<yofel> now that I think about it, that actually sounds very likely and would result in exactly the observed behavior
<acheronuk> we shall see when we start on 'angelic aardvark'
<yofel> right XD
<clivejo> so how is KCI designed to pickup ABI breaks?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/13/
<yofel> you will see them on <devel>_stable_*, nowhere else
 * yofel realizes he has to check whether that respects frameworks, likely not
<valorie> ovidiuflorin: isn't there bootchart or smth for what you were asking?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/250/
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel>     # FIXME: there is no way to figure out if something is a framework here
<yofel>     stableBuild = project.stability == 'stable'
<yofel> right, *now* I remember that code
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #142: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/142/
<yofel> fixed - I hope
<yofel> clivejo: right, so frameworks should report their ABI breaks as usual now, and apps and plasma will do so in stable builds
<clivejo> we need to get this documented :P
<yofel> yeeeeaaaaahhhh... might be useful XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix QA check level for frameworks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/96/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_run
 * clivejo runs away screaming
<yofel> oops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/14/
 * genii dumps out the caffeinated stuff and makes a soothing pot of decaf instead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #11: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #251: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #97: NOW UNSTABLE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Don't require the environment to have a component set
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #143: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #27: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #27: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #27: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #27: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1402: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1402: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1402: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1402: SUCCESS in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1402/
<yofel> there we go
<yofel> could end up with some frameworks going red
<clivejo> anyone managed to get the holidays working in plasma calendar?
<acheronuk> clivejo: think so.
<clivejo> can you check?
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/Y2K0y7y.png
<acheronuk> if that is what you mean?
<clivejo> yeah
<valorie> genii: ha, got my cuppa real stuff before you poured the rest out!
<valorie> also, nice to see green patches
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSOKk
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master a29c9ec Aaron Honeycutt: updated README, added 17.04 Desktop screenshots
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/images/Kubuntu-1704-Desktop_Breeze.png.png
<ahoneybun> oh I forgot about that
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> ahoneybun: thats not the default desktop
<ahoneybun> ummm it is
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSOKc
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master bf204ba Aaron Honeycutt: remove double desktop screenshot
<ahoneybun> I have no staging ppas
<clivejo> well there is no desktop icons
<acheronuk> we don't have chrome or telegram launchers by default ;)
<ahoneybun> I have them opened
<clivejo> that too!
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> or 2 virtual desktops so a pager is showing
<ahoneybun> well if anyone wants to provide a screenshot
<clivejo> rik made one
<clivejo> I uploaded to the new post
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-04-beta-2-released-for-testers/
<ahoneybun> so we decided on default launcher icons?
<clivejo> the kickoff favs?
<ahoneybun> yea
<acheronuk> don't ship with any launchders at all
<acheronuk> ok. right.
<clivejo> well there was a lot of bike shedding
<acheronuk> we added a selection. it could be changed if anyone objects much
<clivejo> and we uploaded a patch to include these ones
<ahoneybun> selection?
<clivejo> there was a number of suggestions
<clivejo> and only 10 slots
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=92e46c66b5387802769271780ce0f8b028099a69
<valorie> we could set up a vote if necessary
<ahoneybun> we kinda did
<valorie> I'll do it if someone tells me the possible choices
<valorie> same site we use to vote for KC
<valorie> can be used for a ranking poll
<valorie> we use it for GCi
 * ahoneybun hates that site
<clivejo> LOL
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSO6T
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 4ee4bcf Aaron Honeycutt: added 17.04 Desktop from Rik
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5142
<valorie> well, it allows you not just to vote, but also to rank
<ahoneybun> I kinda love that thing lol
<acheronuk> 'drive by bot'
<valorie> shall I set it up and give a deadline of Friday or so
<valorie> ?
<valorie> so we can get this out of the way
<ahoneybun> I love that phabricator does not send emails about things
<valorie> it can, we just don't set it up to do so
<ahoneybun> I have never seen those posts
<ahoneybun> I need emails
<ahoneybun> badly 
<clivejo> I get emails :/
<ahoneybun> or I never look at updates
<clivejo> too many emails TBH
<acheronuk> I get emails
<valorie> clivejo: from phab?
<ahoneybun> I fixed that by getting rid of the plasma and frameworks emails lol
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> I don't
<valorie> does one need to do something on phab to get emails?
<ahoneybun> maybe I have to sub to it
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/settings/user/<username>/page/emailpreferences/
<ahoneybun> I just had a freeze for second
<clivejo> Maniphest Tasks
<clivejo> Someone comments on a task.
<clivejo> also gives a running commentary here https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<ahoneybun> mm that's turned on for me
<ahoneybun> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/ppasfortesters/
<ahoneybun> nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #727: FAILURE in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/727/
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> you fixed the blame "feature"
<clivejo> [kubuntu-ci] Oh no! You're suspected of having broken merger_akonadi: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/727/
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> thanks yofel :P
<yofel> yw ;P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #835: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #815: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #728: FIXED in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #433: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/433/
<tsimonq2> 06:00:27 PM [freenode] -kubuntu-ci(~kubuntu-c@kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk)- Oh no! You're suspected of having broken merger_akonadi: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/727/
<tsimonq2> wth?
<ahoneybun> xD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #416: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #155: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #171: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #378: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #320: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #328: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #131: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #322: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #417: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #154: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/154/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #379: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #434: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #452: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #172: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #23: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #6: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #4: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #90: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #314: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #388: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #165: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #110: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #145: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #389: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #146: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #166: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #5: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #111: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #442: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/95/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #147: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #148: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #167: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #168: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #149: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/149/
<yofel> hm, so PIM still has no BC guarantee, whatevs
<acheronuk> yeah, I just saw that. do we bump them ourselves, or just shrug and remove symbols as it's PIM and trust we build the correct versions together to avoid crashes?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #150: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/150/
<yofel> bump ourselves, otherwise we'll have fun working out link failures in package builds if the build order isn't 100% right for any reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #169: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/169/
<yofel> (it also makes it rather tricky to track what packages need rebuilds)
<acheronuk> ok. with that policy of PIM, I have feeling I will get plenty of practice with the abi manager then :p
<acheronuk> kwin on zesty : gestures.cpp:58:48: error: call of overloaded ‘abs(qreal)’ is ambiguous
<yofel> o.O
<acheronuk> GCC on xenial has no issue with that :/
<acheronuk> return std::min(std::abs(delta.height()) / std::abs(m_minimumDelta.height()), 1.0);
<acheronuk>                                                 ^
<acheronuk>                                        ^
<yofel> looking at the include paths, that looks like a gcc bug to me, or rather gcc6 <> glibc conflict
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=822708
<ubottu> Debian bug 822708 in caneda "caneda: FTBFS with GCC 6: call of overloaded 'abs(qreal)' is ambiguous" [Serious,Fixed]
<yofel> unlike that bug, kwin is using std:: though..
<yofel> but it's also mixing math.h and cmath
<acheronuk> reported it anyway, FWIW https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378229
<ubottu> KDE bug 378229 in general "Build failure: gestures.cpp:58:48: error: call of overloaded ‘abs(qreal)’ is ambiguous" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> right, martin will know best what to do
<yofel> hm, and my CI patch from yesterday isn't working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1403: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1403: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1403: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1403: SUCCESS in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix QA check level for frameworks - take 2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/98/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Add the component parameter in the tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #28: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #28: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #28: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #28: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1404: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1404: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1404: SUCCESS in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1404: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1404/
<yofel> better :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shadeslayer> Did you guys figure out how to fix ff 52?
<shadeslayer> with the gtk3 regression
<yofel> which gtk3 regression?
<yofel> and what release? xenial?
<clivejo> acheronuk: submitted a patch upstream
<clivejo> shadeslayer: the "fat" scroll bars?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1343802
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1343802 in Widget: Gtk "[GTK 3.20] Excessive (fat) scrollbar width KDE breeze GTK theme on Firefox >= 52 (beta)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> from what I remember Rik summited a patch for KDE theme
<yofel> hm, can't say that I ever saw that myself (but I'm on 55.0a1 right now)
 * yofel hides again
<shadeslayer> clivejo: got a link?
<clivejo> sorry I don't
<shadeslayer> :(
<clivejo> he did mention it here
<clivejo> should be in the logs
<shadeslayer> Uf :P
<shadeslayer> If only there was a way to search irc logs
<shadeslayer> What's his nick?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: was it on phab?
<clivejo> acheronuk
<yofel> shouldn't the package have the patch too?
<yofel> maybe there's a link in there?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377008
<ubottu> KDE bug 377008 in gtk theme "Breeze scrollbar width with Firefox (version >= 52) broken (too wide)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> Is that it?
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/D5128
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze-gtk/commit/?id=484c2edd702d2c80b111614348ab023b949d8ad7
<shadeslayer> Thanks :)
<clivejo> Firefox 52 is still stuck in Zesty proposed
<clivejo> so it was looking like that would land in zesty and cause us problems
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/52.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> shadeslayer: where are you seeing it?
<shadeslayer> In Netrunner :)
 * acheronuk reads back
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: think you have all the links/info now?
<BluesKaj> FF 52 sucks on zesty, I DL'd it , it's terribly slow 
<shadeslayer> Yes :)
<shadeslayer> Thanks :)
<acheronuk> slightly surprised not more have hit it yet, but it is a combination of FF and GRK version + Breeze theme.
<acheronuk> *GTK
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: I guess it tells you how many people use gtk apps on KDE
<marco-parillo> I know I am hoping Qupzilla matures into a realistic alternative.
<BluesKaj> already switched to chrome here
<marco-parillo> Chromium without the pepper flash plug-in for 99% of my browsing here. It will use kdialog when present. Question: Is kdialog changing?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: + a few KE distros that did have FF as default browser have now moved away from it I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1405: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1405: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1405: SUCCESS in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1405: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1405/
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: Do you notice a trend towards a favored browser, or is there no consensus yet? Last I checked, Open S.u.S.E. shipped FF, but with KDE patches. I know Manjaro test builds ship Qupzilla, but stable builds ship FF with KDE patches (https://github.com/manjaro/packages-community/tree/master/firefox-kde)
<acheronuk> chakra is also Qupzilla by default I think now
<acheronuk> so perhaps towards that.
<yofel> for us the problem would be that firefox is the only browser with proper security maintenance
 * yofel uses firefox and google-chrome side by side
<acheronuk> I have used Firefox pretty much from the beginning, so I dabble with others but always come back to that. Nothing else will quite do what I want.
<marco-parillo> yofel: What is improper about the security maintenance for Chromium?
<yofel> it's in universe and thus only has limited maintenance. E.g. while firefox is still maintained on trusty and precise, chromium only on >= xenial
<yofel> from a kubuntu POV that would be acceptable I guess, just something to keep in mind
<yofel> (still better than us shipping our own browser again)
<marco-parillo> TY, and, in general, for light-weight sites, rekonq was the snappiest browser I ever used. It is a shame it never made the transition.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #151: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/151/
<KurousagiMK2> hi there is a problem with the last update kwin https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24275255/
<yofel> looks like martin didn't change the lib versions yet
<acheronuk> yofel: did you manage to test kdevelop?
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1677140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1677140 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "crash on project creation, probably LLVM 3.9 vs 4.0 related" [Undecided,New]
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSs1b
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 445b232 Aaron Honeycutt: add Desktop screenshot to welcome.rst
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSsMO
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master de33bf5 Aaron Honeycutt: add align center to welcome.rst screenshot
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSsDL
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 1e69b0f Aaron Honeycutt: add extra :
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSsS9
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master dc174b0 Aaron Honeycutt: blank
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #210: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #211: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/211/
<ahoneybun> oops
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/welcome.rst
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #619: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #392: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #620: STILL FAILING in 7.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #621: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #393: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #6: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #5: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #7: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #5: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #7: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #5: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #121: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/104/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSGlG
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 5084b0d Aaron Honeycutt: move basic images over to xenial to ready for zesty
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSGlQ
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 6385a4f Aaron Honeycutt: update links to new image dir
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/5/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSG8c
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 94394fd Aaron Honeycutt: remove basic images from git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #133: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #88: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreversi build #246: ABORTED in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #836: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #816: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #11: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #173: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #418: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/418/
<ahoneybun> clivejo acheronuk yofel
<ahoneybun> anyone able to join in on testing day in April?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #134: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/280/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #419: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #338: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #133: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #453: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #195: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #339: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #196: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/7/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: testing in April?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #89: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #193: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well could show off KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/103/
<DarinMiller> I am available to assist with testing in April if needed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #147: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #194: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #190: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/8/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks Darin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #148: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #191: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #443: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #432: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #427: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/96/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<yofel> moin
<yofel> ahoneybun: enlight me when that day is again? (likey yes, unless it's a sunday evening)
<yofel> acheronuk: no I didn't. I won't be near an nvidia machine until saturday afternoon, so going by that testing feedback on the bug, I would say "Ship it"
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. I see no regression for me, so that was what I was thinking 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #112: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #390: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #194: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #150: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add purpose to KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1406: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1406: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1406: SUCCESS in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1406: SUCCESS in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #29: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #29: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #29: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #29: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1407: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1407: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1407: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1407: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #3: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #3: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/3/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> hello world
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> how do you guys remove the build dependencies packages after a package has been built?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> so that you have installed only the run dependencies?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/4/
<yofel> we usually build the stuff in wrappers like pbuilder and sbuild that create clean chroots, build stuff, then clean up after themselves.. or you could do the chroot yourself, or try to mark the additional packages that you're installing as "automatically installed" so that apt-get autoremove will do the cleanup for you
 * yofel -> lunch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #4: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm looking for a way to create a docker image, in which I need to compile something, and install it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but I don't need the build dependencies after the build is done
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> so I'm not sure how to remove them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/6/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Could you use sbuild or pbuilder inside a docker container?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know how those work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #195: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/195/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> if autoremove won't work, maybe script to record the list of installed packages before and after, and apt purge the additional ones when the build succeeds?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> this is what I've been using for some time:
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> apt-get build-dep -s cppcheck | grep "Inst " | cut -f 2 -d " " > /cppcheck-deps.txt
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> apt remove -y `cat /cppcheck-deps.txt | tr "\n" " "`
<yofel> hm, if it's docker, just make the base image with the environment, then install the packages in the container and throw container away after run?
<yofel> that's how the CI does it
<yofel> but yes, pbuilder in docker would work - sbuild should as well but I haven't tested that myself yet
<yofel> (but if those are used, their setup belongs into the base image IMO)
<yofel> but that also makes that setup into a double chroot which sounds like one level more than necessary
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #197: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/197/
<yofel> but if the container should stay alive after that and you just need the packages gone the autoremove trick is maybe the best way, pbuilder and sbuild both leave their own files and caches behind when used
<yofel> another idea would be maybe to use one of the pbuilder-satisfydepends scripts to install the packages, then only the "pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy" package should be marked as manually installed and everything else should get picked up by autoremove
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/7/
<clivejo> whos been saying my name?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_qtcurve build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_trojita build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_trojita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kphotoalbum build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kphotoalbum/1/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> clivejo?
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk wanders off a few hrs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_qtcurve build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_qtcurve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_trojita build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_trojita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kphotoalbum build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kphotoalbum/2/
<yofel> were you blamed by the CI again? ^^
<clivejo> no, appears I was summoned by ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I gave up
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I've switched to alpine Linux for this task
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> all I had to do is `apk add --no-cache cppcheck`
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and I got the latest cppcheck
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> no compilation, no fuss with packages
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Release Candidate on the 3rd April | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive 5.9.4 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.2 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Release Candidate on the 6th April | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive 5.9.4 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> take a look at this beauty: https://github.com/docker-library/python/blob/ad4706ad7d23ef13472d2ee340aa43f3b9573e3d/2.7/alpine/Dockerfile
<yofel> that's creating a docker image for python?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1408: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1408: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1408: SUCCESS in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1408: SUCCESS in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1408/
<wxl> talk of new xorg in zesty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1671799/comments/37
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671799 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "FFe: xserver 1.19.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mamarley> wxl: I have been running Xorg 1.19 from the canonical-x-staging PPA for quite some time (and a build of it I had done myself for some time prior to that) and I haven't had any issues.
<clivejo> wxl is that meeting tomorrow?
<wxl> clivejo: um you mean that ubuntu on air thing?
<clivejo> yup
<wxl> um i have to be honest i did not follow up on it
<clivejo> who is organising it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Leo Arias I believe
<clivejo> tsimonq2: do you know when it is?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Let me ping him quick
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK wait not right now, I have to clock in. Later though...
<wxl> elipio
<wxl> leo arias
<wxl> https://twitter.com/yoelopio
<wxl> elOpio
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~elopio
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #7: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #837: FIXED in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #817: FIXED in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #7: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #146: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #7: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #7: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #6: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #6: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #380: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #91: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #135: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/110/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #454: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #147: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #8: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #8: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #136: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #343: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #420: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #301: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #421: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #344: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #302: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #433: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #444: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #428: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/97/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #12: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #8: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1409: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1409: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1409: SUCCESS in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1409: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1409/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kfunk> will there be any updates to the kdepim stack in zesty? it's still using the same version as in yakkety, right?
<kfunk> v16.04 iiuc
<acheronuk> kfunk: we are (or were) hoping to, but the issues we had getting the required new QtWebEngine and gpgme built in zesty did not get resolved until after feature freeze. plus because of all the splitting of PIM source packages by KDE, we do not have upload rights in our packageset yet for all those new sources, making that particularly awkward to try to get them uploaded via the release team or MOTU and approved as brand new sources as 
<acheronuk> they are not in debian yet.
<acheronuk> plus some copyright on the packages that needs sorting
<acheronuk> kfunk: should we not get them in, then we should be able to provide that packages that we would have liked to upload via backports ppa or similar at release time, should people want to install them
<kfunk> ok, no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #8: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #134: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #90: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #135: ABORTED in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #9: ABORTED in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #14: ABORTED in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #91: ABORTED in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #10: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #136: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #16: ABORTED in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #11: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #111: ABORTED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #113: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #137: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #138: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #14: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #139: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #15: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #140: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #7: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #67: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #95: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #153: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #153: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #102: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/102/
<acheronuk> Yikes amd64 LP build queue - 6717 jobs (7 hours 30 minutes)
 * acheronuk gives up for the evening!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #7: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #7: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #668: FAILURE in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #669: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #671: FAILURE in 9.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #672: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #183: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #155: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #187: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/9/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vSWLT
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 567b6f0 Aaron Honeycutt: update version and release number
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 86c4bb1 Aaron Honeycutt: added screenshots for panels and App Dash menu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/docs/basic.rst
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ahoneybun> if something needs changing it's on github
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSWqm
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master c7c49aa Aaron Honeycutt: update screenshots of editing repos
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/docs/repositories.rst
<ahoneybun> on a rolllll
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #184: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/184/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSWqa
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 9aba2f3 Aaron Honeycutt: update Discover screenshot on advanced page
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSWmt
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master a0df0e1 Aaron Honeycutt: add python-pip as dep to build Manual
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #157: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1410: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1410: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1410: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1410: SUCCESS in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #185: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #186: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #14: ABORTED in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #187: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #104: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #158: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #188: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #99: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #14: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #189: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/15/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #7: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #838: SUCCESS in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #420: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/7/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: could you take a screenshot of you opening the network panel?
<ahoneybun> if you have wifi on the device tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #112: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/112/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/docs/
<ahoneybun> what's this for?
<clivejo> brief guide to how to get involved in documentation
<ahoneybun> alrightly
<ahoneybun> how do we make tags?
<clivejo> tags?
<ahoneybun> oh project name
<ahoneybun> updated that page a littl
<ahoneybun> clivejo: could you get me a screenshot of the network panel?
<ahoneybun> I think some changes came: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/images/xenial/Network_Panel.png
<ahoneybun> tho I don't have wifi on my desktop
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #157: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #133: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/97/
<KurousagiMK2> ahoneybun: screenshot of the network panel http://imgur.com/a/we5ac
<ahoneybun> KurousagiMK2: thanks but I need a default panel ie that clock
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #159: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #8: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/282/
<KurousagiMK2> ahoneybun: need like this? http://imgur.com/a/9ZB4z
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vSWVS
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 8d38c7c Aaron Honeycutt: update Krunner screenshot -zesty
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master d9e4a2e Aaron Honeycutt: remove wily images
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 158b69b Aaron Honeycutt: update install slides
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/72/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSWwL
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master b203ee1 Aaron Honeycutt: add disksetup manual image
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #421: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #111: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #160: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #158: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #134: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #455: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #224: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #434: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #445: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/411/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #332: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #175: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #91: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #145: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/145/
<chatter29> hey guys
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #77: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/77/
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<acheronuk> !ops | chatter29
<ubottu> chatter29: Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #161: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #418: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1411: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1411: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1411: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1411: SUCCESS in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #16: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #160: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #16: ABORTED in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #14: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #18: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #140: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #70: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #63: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #147: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #95: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #60: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #9: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #120: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #11: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #121: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #11: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #71: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #100: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #122: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #15: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #9: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #12: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #74: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #94: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #123: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: drop retired packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #11: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #124: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/15/
<clivejo> acheronuk: kmail seems to be broken as of last night?
<acheronuk> missing symbol?
<clivejo> not sure yet
<clivejo> when I load kontact, there is no kmail, korg, etc
<clivejo> internet is a slow as treacle 
<acheronuk> clivejo: the lower part of the PIM stack is getting rebuilt, and libs bumped. hoping when enough of that is done and kmail can be rebuilt itself, it will sort itself out
<clivejo> ahoneybun: was that screenshot what you needed by KurousagiMK2?
<clivejo> seriously how long does it take to download 27.5Mb these days!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #135: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #104: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #112: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/112/
 * clivejo wonders what timezone DarinMiller is in now
 * DarinMiller also wonders the same...
<DarinMiller> Currently back home in Idaho (mt time).
<clivejo> Darin's personal body clock time
<clivejo> are you guys in DST?
<DarinMiller> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
<DarinMiller> Started 3 weeks ago.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/9/
<clivejo> ah cool, was just wondering about the meeting
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #192: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/114/
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<DarinMiller> hi BluesKaj o/
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo, DarinMiller 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/8/
<DarinMiller> clivejo: meeting in 20minutes, yes?
<clivejo> does that suite you?
<DarinMiller> yes, works for me
 * clivejo cries
 * acheronuk hands clivejo a tissue
<clivejo> poor kmail
<clivejo> may she rest in peace
<DarinMiller> ?
<acheronuk> lol. patience
<DarinMiller> she just needs her copyright file fixed, no?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: Rik killed kmail
<acheronuk> PIM people ripped the guts out of a lot of the PIM libs. taking a while to fix
<clivejo> evel evil man
<acheronuk> hehe
<BluesKaj> i won't miss  it
<clivejo> I will
<clivejo> I loved her
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #136: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/136/
<BluesKaj> what makes it a she ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #13: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #161: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #123: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/123/
 * DarinMiller wonders why kci struggles to install libkf5gapi-dev (>= 5.1~) to build kmail.  No install issues with same package on local 17.04 Beta build.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: as it's been renamed in KCI 
<acheronuk> clivejo: you coming on BBB?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #193: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #30: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #30: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #30: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #30: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1412: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1412: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1412: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1412: SUCCESS in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1413: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1413: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1413: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1413: SUCCESS in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #13: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #149: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #11: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #194: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/194/
<clivejo> The Email program encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<clivejo> The error was:
<clivejo> Timeout trying to get lock.
<clivejo> interesting message
<acheronuk> huh???????
<acheronuk> very odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #14: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #150: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #195: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #15: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #151: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #16: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #12: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #105: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #115: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #196: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #9: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #9: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #97: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #253: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #226: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/16/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> very odd indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #105: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #108: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/108/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> googled it, and seems others have had it at various times with kmail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/20/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> rebooted, seems to be working again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #111: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #108: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #129: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #101: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #239: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #240: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/8/
<valorie> how is the PIM stack coming along?
<valorie> any chance of it being in 17.04?
<acheronuk> valorie: I don't have much confidence that the whole stack would make it through autotests for proposed migration, so I am reluctant to upload what I can and ask for release team sponsorship on the split sources we don't have permission on.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> this isn't an LTS
<valorie> so what we can manage is good enough, I'm guessing
<valorie> by the time of the LTS we should be at the top of our game, and have some superb software, super-well tested
<acheronuk> I might have worked out how to do debian/copyright by then as well. :P
<acheronuk> if someone wants to take on PIM and and sort it with the release team by final freeze, feel free.
<acheronuk> would need a libkolab rebuild in the archive and a FFE on new libkpagi (in staging ppa already) to all build ok
<acheronuk> not sure what would happen with the archs where QtWebengine is not built either. if that would just depwait and go through, or if stuff would need to be removed by admins
<acheronuk> s/libkpagi/libkgapi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #4: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #5: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/5/
<acheronuk> clivejo: heh. I was looking at that KF5 porting, but could not be bothered to get into it today
<clivejo> was wondering why you hadnt sorted it already
<acheronuk> I was pondering if something to go through with Darin
<clivejo> it will need more b-d Im sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/88/
<clivejo> see ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/130/
<clivejo> kcachegrind needs porting
<clivejo> maybe DarinMillercould take that on?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #10: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #138: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #246: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #153: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #118: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #340: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #7: FIXED in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #5: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #154: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #341: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/135/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-04-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #139: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #342: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #343: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #8: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #344: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #141: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/141/
<DarinMiller> any crazy europeans still online?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/131/
<DarinMiller> I would even settle for crazy "any nationality" that could give me some pointers at porting kcachegrind
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/105/
<clivejo> you rang?
<DarinMiller> why yes I did....
<clivejo> crazy soon to be ex-european
<DarinMiller> ?
<DarinMiller> brexit?
<clivejo> indeed
<DarinMiller> so I pulled up the zesty_stable_kcachegrind build log and noticed failed to buid: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/dhmk.mk:110: recipe for target 'debian/dhmk_configure' failed
<clivejo> yup
<DarinMiller> I have no clue how to proceed
<clivejo> but do you see why its failed?
<DarinMiller> I uscan'd the source for looked for dhmk_configure' and I checked debian packaging.... nada...
<DarinMiller> '/usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/dhmk.mk:97: recipe for target 'pre_configure_dh_auto_configure' failed
<DarinMiller> that ^^?
<clivejo> still not why
<DarinMiller> looking (don't tell me...)
<DarinMiller> dh_auto_configure: cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=None -DCMAKE_INSTALL_SYSCONFDIR=/etc -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LOCALSTATEDIR=/var -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian returned exit code 1?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> its looking for something it cant find
<clivejo> and make a huge big fuss about it
<DarinMiller> Could not find a package configuration file provided by "ECM" (requested
<DarinMiller>   version 1.7.0) with any of the following names:
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> what is it looking for ?
<DarinMiller> ECMConfig.cmake
<DarinMiller>     ecm-config.cmake
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> so how do we find what package that is in?
<DarinMiller> OK, I should been ablt to find that...
<DarinMiller> I use the ubuntu lookup...
<DarinMiller> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> the contains of package section - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=zesty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=ECMConfig.cmake&searchon=contents
<DarinMiller> extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> and how do we tell the build system to install that for us?
<DarinMiller> Build-Depends:
<DarinMiller> control file
<clivejo> :)
<DarinMiller> ecm-config was not found.  Do you know if that is included for free in extra-cmake-modules?
<clivejo> the requirement on extra-cmake-modules tells us that the package is going to be Frameworks KF5
<DarinMiller> restating: ubuntu searching, I could not find ecm-config 
<clivejo> look in the ECMConfig.cmake
<clivejo> file
<DarinMiller> but I could not find that file in the ubuntu search and I do not see it in the tar nor in the debian packaging.
 * DarinMiller does not know where else to look
<DarinMiller> maybe I missed it....
<clivejo> its not an actual file
<DarinMiller> nm, found it
<clivejo> so if you add that and build it again, you will get more "missing" packages
<DarinMiller> ok.  I can do that...
<clivejo> so to figure out that a package may need, we can look at the CMake file
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/kcachegrind.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> ECM = extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> so line 3 tells us we need cmake package 2.8.12 or above
<clivejo> 6 tells us we need Qt 5.2 or better
<DarinMiller> ohhhh, handy
<KurousagiMK2> kcachegrind build ok here --> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/12357939
<clivejo> 8 ECM 1.7.0 or more
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: yup, the real reason is that when we enabled stable again there was some porting work undone
<clivejo> but I just want Darin to be able to spot these andknow how to fix them
<KurousagiMK2> this file for kde4? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+files/kcachegrind_16.12.3+p17.04+git20170327.1702-0.debian.tar.xz
<clivejo> see this commit - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcachegrind/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=2b32c568cf5ac20f2550a9c95e6786658c194586
<clivejo> so line 24 is looking for the Qt deps
<DarinMiller> If it was already fixed it once back in December, why is it broken now?
<clivejo> the way KCI merges stuff, sometimes it breaks things!
<DarinMiller> bad KCI!
<clivejo> but its worth looking at
<clivejo> nice example for you
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> regarding line 24
<valorie> DarinMiller: see "entropy"
<clivejo> so the first is qt core
<clivejo> that basically means you need qtbase5-dev
<DarinMiller> "Core DBus Gui Widgets"  how did you figure out they referenced libkf5coreaddons-dev, libkf5xmlgui-dev , libkf5widgetsaddons-dev
<DarinMiller> and where does dbus come in?
<DarinMiller> was it trial and error and watch the build failure?
<clivejo> qtbase5-dev provides most of them
<clivejo> on the Qt side
<clivejo> those are KF5
<clivejo> hence packagename being libkf5*
<DarinMiller> OK, but how did you determine the other file deps (libkf5coreaddons-dev, libkf5xmlgui-dev , libkf5widgetsaddons-dev)?
<clivejo> line 26
<clivejo> is looking for the KF5 stuff
<clivejo> so you search the packages for kf5 and the package name
<DarinMiller> Did you use the ubuntu search to find the specific versions?
<clivejo> so for the first one I search for "kf5 archive"
<clivejo> and because we are trying to build it, you look for the -dev
<DarinMiller> ok, makes sense
<clivejo> so that package most likely to provide that is libkf5archive-dev 
<clivejo> then we search for "kf5 coreaddons"
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=zesty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=kf5+coreaddons&searchon=contents
<clivejo> and find  	libkf5coreaddons-dev
<clivejo> and so on
<DarinMiller> how did you know the minum version for libkf5coreaddons-dev (>= 5.28.0~)
<clivejo> it was probably the Frameworks version at the time
<DarinMiller> oh, ok.  I should have recoginize that number also....
<clivejo> our tooling automatically bumps those when we stage
<DarinMiller> handy tools.  which script does the magic?
<clivejo> when Im porting in kubuntu_unstable I tend to just use the version that is actually stable at the time
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/bump-build-dep-versions
<DarinMiller> but I assume you use a ka script to help with the port?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> just keep an eye on release team announcements
<DarinMiller> bump-build-dep-versions is a ka script, yes?
<clivejo> and plus Im actually running Zesty + KCI unstable
<clivejo> so my system is actually what KCI is building
<clivejo> DarinMiller: yes
<DarinMiller> understood
<clivejo> thats why its important to push back to the KA config
<clivejo> and a point Simon missed when he staged that time
<DarinMiller> so zesty is already locked down, I should still update zesty's packaging?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> dont touch zesty branch 
<DarinMiller> kubuntu_unstable?
<clivejo> its stable that is failing
<clivejo> but dont push to that either
<clivejo> just work on it locally
<clivejo> and try and get it to build
<DarinMiller> ahhh, ok
<clivejo> Rik or I will just do a git revert and that should fix it
<DarinMiller> ? revert from what?
<clivejo> but wanted you to see the "clues" 
<DarinMiller> very helpful indeed!
<clivejo> have a look at the git history
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcachegrind/log/?h=kubuntu_stable
<clivejo> back in Dec, stable was still KDE4
<clivejo> so Rik undid the porting I had done
<clivejo> on the 18th Nov 2016 you can see the commits I made to port it
<DarinMiller> Did we miss it when 16.12.3 landed?  I am confused why it did not make the deadline.
<clivejo> that release was still KDE4
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/kcachegrind.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt?h=Applications/16.12
<clivejo> unstable is the future
<clivejo> ie what will become 17.04
<DarinMiller> I see!
<clivejo> https://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/
<clivejo> they released a beta/RC on the 24 March
<clivejo> versioned 17.03.80
<clivejo> time for bed
<clivejo> night night
<DarinMiller> wait one quick question:  why does this not work: uscan --download-version 17.03.80
<DarinMiller> ^^ that can wait until tomorrow....
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> uscan looks in the watch file
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> so untable URL must not exist
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vSl2e
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master cca4d54 Aaron Honeycutt: update Kickoff menu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1414: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1414: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1414: SUCCESS in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1414: SUCCESS in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1414/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1415: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1415: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1415: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1415: SUCCESS in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #839: SUCCESS in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #422: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #345: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #456: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #160: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/160/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #47: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #488: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #148: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #310: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #100: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #491: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #153: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #147: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #164: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #176: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #211: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #153: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #216: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #618: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #131: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #180: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #504: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #97: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #97: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #181: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #259: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #92: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #553: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #322: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #116: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #38: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #123: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #163: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #325: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #197: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #374: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #524: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #480: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #254: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #199: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #332: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #372: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #455: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #455: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #375: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #417: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #70: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #449: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #112: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #135: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #165: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #472: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #47: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #51: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #364: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #141: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #347: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #258: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #367: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #253: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #156: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #349: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #346: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #387: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #183: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #337: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #317: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #377: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #38: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #108: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #231: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #27: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #41: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #278: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #184: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #414: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #237: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #315: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #130: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #187: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #252: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #438: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #400: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #380: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #357: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #327: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #44: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #87: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #248: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #258: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #285: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #188: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #307: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #132: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #251: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #549: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #293: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #92: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #180: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #145: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #47: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #164: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #150: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #148: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #181: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #144: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #89: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #47: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #195: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #635: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #175: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #101: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #138: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #147: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #145: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #86: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #135: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #184: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #170: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #108: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #136: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #179: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #104: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #75: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #100: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #140: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #150: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #109: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #105: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #92: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #164: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zanshin build #9: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zanshin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #654: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/654/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #104: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #103: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #96: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #121: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #80: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #164: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #59: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #199: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #194: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #152: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #185: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #117: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #144: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #63: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #86: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #50: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #102: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #158: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #137: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #163: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #67: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #171: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #144: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #115: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #148: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #142: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #154: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #113: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #162: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #130: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #97: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #139: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #38: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #124: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #100: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #99: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #143: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #171: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #115: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #101: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #69: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #151: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #254: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #45: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #117: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #69: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #94: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #165: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #202: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #140: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #120: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #483: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #511: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #425: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #186: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #89: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #465: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #502: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #102: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #167: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #95: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #159: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #107: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #144: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #168: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #154: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #331: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #292: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #177: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #93: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #212: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #165: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #111: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #98: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #98: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #226: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #182: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #505: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #148: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #181: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #74: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #92: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #150: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #217: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #260: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #116: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #405: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #489: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #61: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #492: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #380: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #472: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #128: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #507: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #98: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #93: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #554: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #121: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #253: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #323: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #117: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #75: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #39: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #39: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #124: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #52: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #326: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #201: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #525: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #164: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #120: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #127: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #255: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #481: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #252: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #375: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #51: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #36: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #92: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #333: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #456: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #373: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #418: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #125: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #94: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #323: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #376: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #450: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #71: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #456: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #166: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #473: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #259: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #348: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #254: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #136: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #368: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #157: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #350: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #388: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #47: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #316: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #52: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #56: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #83: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #48: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #365: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #227: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #113: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #142: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #439: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #401: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #381: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #358: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #113: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #328: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #347: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #308: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #88: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #184: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #286: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #259: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #189: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #232: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #149: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #264: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #119: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #279: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #133: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #102: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #378: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #318: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #185: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #415: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #101: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #181: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #100: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #238: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #338: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #146: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #249: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #151: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #145: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #149: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #550: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #211: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #182: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #110: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #115: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #93: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #96: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #133: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #294: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #151: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #196: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #114: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #126: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #139: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #163: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #146: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #148: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #185: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #171: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #102: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #165: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #109: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #136: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #87: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #129: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #137: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #180: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #89: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #141: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #110: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #106: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #151: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #52: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #432: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #60: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #165: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #216: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #172: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #156: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #195: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #153: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #186: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #118: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #241: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #97: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #81: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #165: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #200: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #242: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #112: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #104: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #122: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #103: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #60: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #44: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #123: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #127: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #39: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #83: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #105: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #112: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #159: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #93: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #168: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #174: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #64: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #164: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #97: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #151: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #59: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #140: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #100: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #84: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #172: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #109: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #105: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #90: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #133: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/133/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: have you had this a chance to look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/bionic
<ahoneybun> thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #137: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #131: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #149: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #138: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #138: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #200: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #86: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #163: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #69: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #98: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #100: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #116: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #144: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #145: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #172: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #324: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #94: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #83: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #34: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #75: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #116: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #167: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #388: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #143: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #61: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #101: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #145: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #114: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #151: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #212: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #68: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #155: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #125: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #101: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #114: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #119: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #131: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #510: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #102: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #70: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #179: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #63: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #152: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #70: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #192: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #74: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #188: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #118: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #95: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #43: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #128: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #600: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #166: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #62: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #118: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #332: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #293: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #114: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #332: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #151: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #130: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #93: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #93: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #112: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #94: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #76: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #227: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #115: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #119: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #74: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #473: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #129: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #92: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #406: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #508: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #32: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #381: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #99: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #127: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #128: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #105: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #73: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #53: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #117: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #202: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #426: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #181: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #103: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #296: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #185: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #179: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #358: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #216: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #390: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #153: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #354: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #194: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #326: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #94: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #118: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #93: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #107: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #154: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #207: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #185: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #217: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #118: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #116: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #109: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #111: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #433: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #110: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #173: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #120: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #243: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #128: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #203: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #167: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #151: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #242: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #35: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #168: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #389: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #115: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #126: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #120: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #180: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #511: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #123: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #152: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #129: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #119: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #63: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #189: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #37: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #44: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #83: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #601: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #486: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #333: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #115: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #82: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #116: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #120: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #186: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #77: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #182: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #128: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #104: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #160: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #103: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #365: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #232: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #427: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #217: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #376: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #180: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #297: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #359: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #391: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #131: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #154: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #129: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #95: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #119: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #355: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #195: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #155: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #186: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #208: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #94: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #117: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #111: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #112: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #204: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #168: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #327: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #110: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #152: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #129: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #377: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #93: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #137: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #44: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #127: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #124: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #117: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #310: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #487: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #366: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #203: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #290: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #215: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #137: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #354: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #311: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #291: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #115: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #288: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #355: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #362: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #217: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #289: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #110: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #309: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #246: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #238: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #167: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #180: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #394: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #271: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #110: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #149: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #180: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #105: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #36: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #218: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #101: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #242: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #146: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #500: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #195: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #138: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #437: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #310: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #247: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #272: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #395: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #501: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #227: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #266: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #174: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #254: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #216: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #116: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #541: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #438: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #139: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #150: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #117: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #183: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #152: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #152: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #129: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #164: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #158: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #259: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #116: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #291: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #173: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #228: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #226: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #267: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #224: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #255: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #217: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #542: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #464: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #141: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #236: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #64: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #292: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #260: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #465: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #168: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #432: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #272: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #453: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #433: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #451: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #428: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #273: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #454: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #429: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zanshin build #10: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zanshin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #452: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #120: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #434: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #493: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #453: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #361: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #589: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #429: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #524: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #272: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #555: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #571: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #428: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #430: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #494: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #454: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #590: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #362: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #525: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #528: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #191: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #556: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #273: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #572: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #429: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #65: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #405: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #513: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #519: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #529: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #453: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #520: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #472: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #454: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #541: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #400: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #219: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #442: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #480: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #518: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #402: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #195: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #379: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #395: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #121: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #543: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #457: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #449: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #542: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #401: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #443: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #481: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #519: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #403: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #439: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #419: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #429: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #169: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #440: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #420: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #169: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #494: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #430: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #167: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #277: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #194: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #495: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #372: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #373: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #193: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #291: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #130 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #141: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #130: ABORTED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #64: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #76: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #77: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #98: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #73: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #83: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #53: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #106: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #62: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #90: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #83: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #84: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #38: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #83: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #31: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #73: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #68: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #77: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #71: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #64: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #73: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #51: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #70: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #54: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #70: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #59: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #59: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #101: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #54: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #100: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #72: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #104: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #64: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #60: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #97: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #44: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #60: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #121: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #92: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #60: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #74: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/74/
<yofel> o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #43: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #82: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/82/
<yofel> acheronuk: did you somehow disable linode or is it just broken?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #70: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #82: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #77: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #90: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #85: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #87: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/87/
<acheronuk> yofel: while that add-apt-ppa thing was being very very racy on linode, I set that node to "Only build jobs with label expressions matching this node"
<yofel> ah ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #90: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/90/
<acheronuk> all the fails this morning are because I did a dummy staging for the apps 18.03.80 beta, to bump them all to a consistent version number in stable branches, now they are tracking 18.04 apps branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #82: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/82/
<yofel> right, I was just confused by linode being idle ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #70: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #67: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #43: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/43/
<yofel> I've also been wondering if the "auto-rebuild-on-failure" feature is really still helpful. Yes, it does catch a couple temporary depwaits and stuff, but the primary reasons why I added that are gone. And it does bloat the job queue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #90: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #67: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/67/
<acheronuk> yofel: it was just failing too often when under light load, making testing smaller packaging changes very annoying
<yofel> right, lets leave it idle for the time being
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #63: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #69: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #105: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #78: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #90: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #110: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #67: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/67/
<acheronuk> yofel: no objections here to removing the retry if you want to see how we get on without out it
<yofel> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #49: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #87: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #87: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #60: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #53: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #63: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #94: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #81: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #102: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #75: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #48: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #95: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #117: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #74: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #84: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #75: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #71: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #66: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #79: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #109: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #66: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #61: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #108: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #89: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #57: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #62: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #88: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #76: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #93: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #89: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #78: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #59: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #95: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #83: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #64: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #118: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #91: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #77: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #48: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #79: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #61: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #99: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #75: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #91: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #85: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #62: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #69: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #71: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #60: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #71: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #55: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #60: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #119: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #102: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #101: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #86: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #122: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #45: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #61: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #83: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #92: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #91: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #43: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #107: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #81: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #91: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #48: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #44: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #68: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #79: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #88: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #95: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #81: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #111: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #68: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #91: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #113: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #71: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #72: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #110: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #96: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #80: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #90: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #110: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #72: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #89: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #105: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #101: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #77: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #99: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #79: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #129: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #82: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #109: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #108: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #78: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #94: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #70: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #90: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #72: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #53: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #51: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #80: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #90: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #59: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #153: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #113: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #325: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #193: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #93: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #111: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #88: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #120: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #117: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #326: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #103: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #121: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #118: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #49: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #100: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #84: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #57: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #93: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #83: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #104: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #61: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #101: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #70: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #130: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #92: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #116: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #79: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #155: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #195: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #327: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #110: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #86: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #96: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/156/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #116: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #196: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #328: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #363: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #197: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #364: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #122: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #119: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #68: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #48: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #102: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #76: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #88: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #365: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #198: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #49: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #64: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #74: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #83: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #102: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #118: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #84: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #68: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #102: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #86: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #119: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #46: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #50: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #56: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #62: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #55: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #65: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #78: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #89: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #68: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #51: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #75: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #114: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #40: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #107: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #53: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #77: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #69: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #71: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #71: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #102: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #80: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #63: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #92: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #296: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #110: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #106: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #103: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #85: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #116: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #100: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #89: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #89: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #94: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Remove the failed job auto-retry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/192/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/192/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #96: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #105: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #96: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #89: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #96: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #218: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #228: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #137: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #103: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #167: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #14: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #119: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #92: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #50: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #72: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #64: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #63: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #62: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #73: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #56: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #65: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #72: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #62: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #85: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #84: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #66: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #76: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #106: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #33: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #103: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #97: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #76: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #66: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #69: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #96: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #79: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #77: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #92: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #92: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #70: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #53: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #79: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #105: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #112: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #66: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #103: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #86: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #79: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #61: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #100: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #76: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #61: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #75: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #59: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #53: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #77: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #94: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #84: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #75: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #76: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #64: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #62: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #219: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #168: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #229: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #73: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #103: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #51: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #100: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #72: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #82: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #107: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #68: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #119: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #120: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #97: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #95: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #45: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #59: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #72: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #64: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #94: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #109: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #46: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #101: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #45: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #55: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #72: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #82: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #118: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #119: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #103: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #103: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #86: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #105: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #84: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #107: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #78: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #107: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #102: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #82: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #73: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #95: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #50: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #104: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #112: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #87: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #112: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #131: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #107: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #84: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #50: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #108: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #85: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #117: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #86: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2138: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2138: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2138: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #480: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #339: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #234: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #183: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #481: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #340: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #396: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #97: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #184: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #118: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #152: ABORTED in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #85: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #143: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #262: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #397: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #134: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #98: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #112: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #120: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #71: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #16: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #76: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #51: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #169: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #78: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #58: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #71: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #81: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #89: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #104: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #73: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #46: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #72: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #69: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #62: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #94: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #68: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #96: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #92: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #102: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #107: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #90: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #85: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #98: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #66: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #74: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #104: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #106: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #104: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #86: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #108: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #121: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #98: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #39: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #255: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #87: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #89: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #71: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #92: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #52: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #90: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #77: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #120: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #94: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #103: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #87: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #107: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #434: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #101: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #87: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #430: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/430/
<valorie> yay for green!
<valorie> and oh good, we have a week until Beta 2
<acheronuk> needs to get wallpapers in for that
<acheronuk> my patch for fixing the oem install was merged into ubiquity :)
<acheronuk> just need to finish of the minimal install one
<acheronuk> and maybe some more settings tweaks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #105: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #121: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #376: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/376/
<valorie> I hope no last-minute crap pops up, because otherwise it has seemed very cool
<valorie> not to jinx anything!
<acheronuk> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh................
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm waiting for my changes to be merged lol.
<tsimonq2> Let's just hope the problems Lubuntu is facing doesn't pop up on Kubuntu............
 * valorie knocks on wood
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: any reason they should?
<valorie> any way we can help you out for lubuntu, tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Not really. But testing would be good, as always.
<acheronuk> well, I've done a fair few installs lately testing the min install, and so far has been ok
<acheronuk> or if you mean lubuntu testing fixes, just shout
<tsimonq2> valorie: Nope; I'm currently realigning my sleep schedule from my Spring Break ... adjustment (:P) and so I feel like too much of a zombie today, but tomorrow I'll give debugging this thing a try. Otherwise I've flagged it for Foundations to look at.
<acheronuk> right
<tsimonq2> i.e. the "Australian" sleep schedule. :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: as long as you remember that your first priority is *school*
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yes dear. :P
<valorie> psssssht
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #90: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #555: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #115: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #75: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/14/
<tsimonq2> valorie: Looks like acheronuk fixed the OEM problem. \o/
<tsimonq2> It's landed in the Ubiquity VCS, just awaiting the next upload.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #141: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #138: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/138/
<valorie> that is SUPER
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #201: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #107: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #407: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #113: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #188: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #139: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #90: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #123: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #109: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #116: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #378: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #45: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/45/
<tsimonq2> kdepim just had two security updates released.
<tsimonq2> plasma-workspace got updates released last week, ish.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #84: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #253: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1070: SUCCESS in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1070/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #187: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #152: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #152: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #99: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #117: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #187: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #107: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #170: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #130: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #119: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #203: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #108: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #123: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #127: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #126: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #160: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #65: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #165: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #90: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #150: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #105: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #122: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #196: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #128: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #103: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #155: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #53: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #187: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #134: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #120: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #169: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #19: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #173: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #173: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #150: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #190: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #175: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #152: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #138: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #110: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #153: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #168: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #147: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #142: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #129: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #140: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #230: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #164: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #185: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #131: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #147: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #166: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #137: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #153: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #141: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #166: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #219: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #166: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #172: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #173: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #116: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #152: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #150: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #101: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #178: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #77: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #119: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #160: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #157: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/157/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #145: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #175: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #117: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #166: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #164: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #96: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #134: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #197: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #110: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #150: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #135: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #190: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #135: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #156: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #88: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #94: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #191: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #70: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #142: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #183: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #147: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #168: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #90: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #83: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #132: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #134: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #75: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #178: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #139: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #183: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #113: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #170: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #163: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #169: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #155: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #85: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #90: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #102: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #153: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #204: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #166: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #50: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #69: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #169: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #274: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #149: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #288: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #293: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #95: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #119: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #160: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #126: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #197: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #201: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #244: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #186: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #181: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #156: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #125: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #146: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #210: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #110: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #128: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #152: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #152: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #121: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #164: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #153: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #112: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #84: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #106: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #119: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #114: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #125: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #156: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #140: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #158: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #123: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #196: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #222: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #193: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #152: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #138: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #95: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #150: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #204: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #148: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #126: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #7: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #182: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #116: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #188: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #167: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #188: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #21: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #99: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #28: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #99: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #86: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #52: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2139: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2139: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2139: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #192: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #196: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dragon build #195: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dragon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #229: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #154: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #172: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #194: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcolorchooser build #202: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcolorchooser/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #204: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kteatime build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kteatime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #144: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #207: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #112: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_artikulate build #199: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_artikulate/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #130: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blinken build #198: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blinken/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #155: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kruler build #185: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kruler/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbruch build #173: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbruch/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #129: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #130: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #121: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #160: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcharselect build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcharselect/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #113: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #165: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #169: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamera build #90: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamera/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #194: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgeography build #186: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgeography/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #196: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #188: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #204: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rsibreak build #153: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rsibreak/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #181: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #163: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/104/
<yofel> something looks really wrong with the job ordering o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #152: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #235: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #197: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #155: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #186: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkomparediff2/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #192: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-approver build #193: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-approver/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdebugsettings build #200: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdebugsettings/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #136: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #194: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #214: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #157: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #217: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #177: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libqapt build #125: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libqapt/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #124: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #130: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #104: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #199: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #174: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #238: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #129: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #169: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #218: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksystemlog build #199: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksystemlog/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khelpcenter build #161: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khelpcenter/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #168: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #224: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #113: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klettres build #139: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klettres/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #146: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #200: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #202: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #114: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #200: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #182: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #146: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #98: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #81: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #157: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_minuet build #193: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_minuet/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #102: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #187: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #101: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #148: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #185: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #105: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #146: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #74: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #266: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #176: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #203: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #180: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #136: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #105: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #120: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #203: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #97: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #126: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #179: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #155: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #138: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #77: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #172: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #111: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #157: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #146: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #8: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #138: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #162: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #212: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #132: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #158: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #203: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #169: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #214: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #121: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #140: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #96: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #152: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #231: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #200: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/141/
<acheronuk> yofel: not always been that bad then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/104/
<yofel> not really... though I never quite understood how that was set up. All I know is that it's using the jenkins job relationships.
<yofel> hm, and trying to generate a dep tree for artful unstable might have been too much for jenkins /o\
<yofel> ah, could be that the huge number or job slots these days is what made this so much worse. There's several jenkins bug reports about race conditions in the downstream job blocking
<yofel> *number of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2140: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2140: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2140: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #131 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #1220: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/1220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #1221: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/1221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #131: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #31: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #97: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #51: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #42: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #114: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #103: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #90: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #98: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #63: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #78: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #114: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #102: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #110: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #97: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #61: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #57: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #74: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #114: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #92: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #81: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #86: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #89: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #92: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #73: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #106: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #139: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #123: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #97: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #43: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #87: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #109: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #74: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #140: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #113: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #72: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #104: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #170: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #153: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #96: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #70: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #67: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #86: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #69: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #113: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #69: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #115: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #56: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #101: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #82: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #105: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #66: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #32: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #52: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #91: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #108: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #105: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #98: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #122: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #94: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #111: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #64: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #71: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #72: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #96: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #107: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #113: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #69: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #115: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #108: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #106: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #53: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #275: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #428: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #111: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #98: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #111: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #97: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #87: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #96: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #429: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #91: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #101: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #103: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #79: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #93: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #100: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #58: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #113: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #59: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #55: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #126: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #106: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #111: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #115: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #102: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #640: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/640/
<santa_> good evening everyone
<acheronuk> evening
<santa_> acheronuk: so, I have pushed to git that possible mesagelib update fixing the acc test
<santa_> I have just replaced my patch with that upstream patches. after checkmating the upstream developer haha
<acheronuk> santa_: so that is just backporting where he would not?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #341: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/341/
<acheronuk> umm. yes. clearly it is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/482/
<santa_> acheronuk: it's just some fixes for the #includes which are already in upstream master's branch
<acheronuk> yep. I saw the other say when I had to drop the patch in unstable
<acheronuk> you want that uploaded now? or test more?
<santa_> if you want you may proceed, I tested the patches with a complete rebuild of apps packages
<santa_> I'm doing one more just in case
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #641: STILL FAILING in 8.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/641/
<acheronuk> santa_: done
<santa_> thanks, I'm glad I can get this out of my table
<santa_> I had a long weekend by the way
<santa_> I heard we had a meeting or something like that?
<acheronuk> santa_: did not quite manage to happen, so likely to be next Sat I think
<santa_> that's great, I wouldn't be able this one, I got tangled into a few things
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #642: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/642/
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah. I have had a few unexpected tangles as well!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #237: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #483: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #79: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #98: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #113: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #185: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #88: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #76: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #343: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #484: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #105: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #110: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #98: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #44: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #89: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #100: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #187: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #124: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #75: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #94: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #154: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #54: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #141: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #76: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #83: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #124: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #111: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/111/
<tsimonq2> kubuntu-wallpapers uploaded to Bionic.
<valorie> weeeeeee
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> sort of...
<tsimonq2> Yeah...
<tsimonq2> heh
<valorie> sort of?
<tsimonq2> It's in the queue.
<tsimonq2> And I made a boo boo. :P
<tsimonq2> All will turn out right in the end.
<valorie> tsimonq2: you get 3 boo boos before your life end
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<valorie> so you're fine!
<tsimonq2> I have nine lives...
<tsimonq2> >:D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1071: SUCCESS in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #225: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm-kcm build #170: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm-kcm/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #208: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-gtk-config/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #205: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #215: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #187: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #178: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #195: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #218: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #236: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #205: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #112: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #153: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #215: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #203: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #201: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #99: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #220: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #183: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #123: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #99: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #150: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #191: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #147: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #89: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #173: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #179: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #189: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #93: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #144: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #130: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #225: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #187: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #129: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #123: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #146: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #267: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #184: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #156: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #151: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #181: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #69: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #133: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #121: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #152: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #86: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #196: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #139: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #87: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #146: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #84: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #126: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #151: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #141: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #149: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #197: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #191: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #121: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #135: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #165: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #148: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #79: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #178: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #52: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #138: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #182: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #143: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #129: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #150: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #115: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #90: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #217: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #153: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #230: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #198: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #194: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #173: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #169: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #189: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #240: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #215: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #132: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #178: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #123: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkomparediff2 build #80: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkomparediff2/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #120: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #106: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #98: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #148: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #133: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #144: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #229: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #166: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #170: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #213: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #164: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #148: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #191: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #144: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #167: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_artikulate build #65: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_artikulate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #107: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/118/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #73: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #165: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #70: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #130: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #137: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #173: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #103: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #158: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #142: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #157: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #117: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #201: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #85: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #131: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #185: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #190: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #218: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #228: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #219: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #188: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #134: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #155: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #149: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #158: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #125: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #294: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #188: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #112: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #209: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #92: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2141: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2141: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2141: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2141/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/178/
<blaze> wow, that's a lot of spam here
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Friendly ping on https://phabricator.kde.org/T7854!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It would be really nice if we don't have to ship Bionic what that ugly blue color for the login and lock screens
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> this is a much better login screen though I would prefer the wallpaper not be so brown :)
<BluesKaj> i just use my own wallpaper on login and desktops/activities
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2142: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2142: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2142: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2142/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 948x560) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WF0H8FD3/file_5428.jpg My LO doesn't feel well
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Has some rendering issues
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> it seems to be working quite well there.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Works after I've installed gtk3 backend
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 872x654) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5aneEQgH/file_5432.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I think you should have either kde or gtk3, and gtk2 doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/why-kde-better-gnome/
<valorie> not as good an article as i'd hoped though
<valorie> but OK
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> makeuseof articles are typically like that. That is why i stopped writing for them because they dont pay on effort but rather quantity.
<valorie> ick
<ronnoc> it's actually not a bad article if approached from the PoV of someone completely ignorant of KDE P and a little of what makes it unique 
<ronnoc> someone who just wants a quick "show me why I should care" is not likely going to spend a lot of time reading a tome initially :P
<valorie> right, which is sort of the forte' of makeuseof
<valorie> just the high points
<ronnoc> yupp. any press is good press, as they used to say. I did a search for "gnome better than KDE" for the last 12 mos and no shortage of those either. The DE wars rare on.
<ronnoc> * rare / rage
<valorie> it's just sorta funny because KDE is not a DE
<valorie> Plasma is a DE
<yofel> old habits live long I guess
<valorie> well sure and people always like to see a head to head fight I guess
<valorie> KDE name is older and shorter for the headline writers
<yofel> popcorn \o/
<valorie> yofel: coming to Vienna for Akademy?
<yofel> proably not, but haven't really made my mind up yet
<valorie> boo, you should come for a few days
<valorie> vienna is so beautiful
<yofel> I'm not disputing that, great city even though I only spent 3 days there so far. Lets see
<valorie> I've spent basically only one, and am really looking forward to a week!
<valorie> or nearly a week
<valorie> also: seeing KDE and Kubuntu people
<valorie> well, primarily seeing them, second for the city
<valorie> anyway, I hope it works out that you can come
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1072: SUCCESS in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #171: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #156: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #153: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/153/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #108: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #219: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #139: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #226: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #216: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcharselect build #199: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcharselect/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #232: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #204: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #213: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #204: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #126: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #130: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #188: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #268: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #95: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #108: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #86: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #246: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #277: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #237: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #254: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #155: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/155/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll be there, FWIW!
<valorie> for akademy, @nggraham ?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<valorie> if so, awesomesauce
<valorie> we should plan a Kubuntu meeting/BoF
<valorie> are you gonna do a talk maybe?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<valorie> btw first round funding requests are due by month's end
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh, for travel compensation, right
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, I gotta do that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #93: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/93/
<IrcsomeBot> Flower_y was added by: Flower_y
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Flower_y, Welcome!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/74/
<KurousagiMK2> there is a problem with the update https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cX7xCVDHPJ/
<IrcsomeBot> <Flower_y> @tsimonq2, Thx~
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #96: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #94: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #75: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2143: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2143: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2143: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2143/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> wind39 was added by: wind39
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wind39, Welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I would as for funds for Spain but not sure if I'll have the time off built up by then.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just used a few days for SELF.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2144: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2144: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2144: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2144/
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> @tsimonq2, Thank you! Please let me say this. I use Kubuntu since 2010 for home and work tasks everyday all the time. I also converted my entire family, the company I worked for and many friends from <MS_operating_system> to Kubuntu along these years. It is an amazing KDE flavour, I love it. Congratulations on the work you do!! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Many thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool to have you here ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/135
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @wind39, Welcome. I'm very pleased to hear that. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so happy to have those changes pushed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1073: SUCCESS in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1073/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #109: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #95: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #110: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #99: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #188: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-grub build #194: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-grub/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #150: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #187: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #162: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #70: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_analitza build #64: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_analitza/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #163: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #145: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #157: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #194: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #237: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #198: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #75: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #29: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #115: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #93: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #148: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #107: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksshaskpass build #159: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksshaskpass/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #71: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #72: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #82: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #185: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #75: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #113: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #103: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #80: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #63: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #76: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #113: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #90: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #83: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #83: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #82: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #77: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #73: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #172: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #85: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #144: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #185: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #124: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #80: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #153: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #65: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #222: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #133: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #22: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/94/
<mamarley> The build farm is buggered. :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #103: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #175: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #109: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #110: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #99: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #64: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #81: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #93: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #59: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #69: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #121: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #119: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #199: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #118: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #66: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #105: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #59: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #58: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #99: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #99: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #137: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #109: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #76: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #59: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #106: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #95: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #61: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #72: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #64: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #96: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #94: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #196: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #122: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #103: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #102: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #187: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #98: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #89: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #103: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #79: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #61: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #130: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #174: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #105: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #104: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #114: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #99: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #84: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #110: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #44: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #103: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #67: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #86: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #112: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #102: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #102: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #88: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #99: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #74: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #77: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #112: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #98: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #103: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #77: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #114: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #104: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #76: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #82: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #71: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #97: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #93: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #66: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #110: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #112: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #98: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #107: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #92: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #80: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #103: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #79: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #84: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #113: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #99: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #103: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #116: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #99: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #111: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #92: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #108: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #82: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #67: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #94: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #97: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #110: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #70: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #90: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #57: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #89: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #68: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #79: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #118: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #123: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #83: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #107: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #70: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #77: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #90: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #70: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #68: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #81: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #82: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #93: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #98: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #113: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #66: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #79: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #85: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #63: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #79: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #96: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #76: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #44: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #51: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #60: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #57: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #229: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #278: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #216: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #230: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #233: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/93/
<acheronuk> mamarley: do we know what happened?
<valorie> hmmm, I must have missed something in the netsplit
<acheronuk> [01:58] <mamarley> The build farm is buggered. :(
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> not a good time for that to be happening
<acheronuk> most KCI builds timed out it seems, but maybe ok now. lots of retries to do later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #45: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #86: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #113: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #71: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #112: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #69: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #95: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #78: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #72: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #90: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #86: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #102: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #74: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #108: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #113: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #103: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #115: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #52: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #52: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #68: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #97: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #94: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #73: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #108: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #91: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #111: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #104: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #91: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #67: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #77: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #82: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #70: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #106: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #89: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #108: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #87: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #108: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #52: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #95: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #111: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #100: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #66: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #103: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #112: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #117: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #98: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #109: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #97: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #79: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #86: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #71: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #103: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #104: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #114: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #62: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #92: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #57: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #73: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #85: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #73: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #88: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #59: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #81: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #91: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #91: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #40: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #109: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #71: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #51: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #87: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #80: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #105: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #51: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #61: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #90: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #108: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #115: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #82: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #103: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #112: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #94: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #98: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #110: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #72: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #84: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #111: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #114: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #97: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #74: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #96: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #77: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #103: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #76: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #115: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #96: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #83: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #89: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #124: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #71: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #105: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #64: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #100: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #80: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #100: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #104: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #96: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #91: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #101: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #108: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #173: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #87: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #80: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #112: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #117: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #82: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #80: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #104: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #104: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #99: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #101: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #105: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #119: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #110: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #107: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #80: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #68: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #80: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #99: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #93: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #84: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #68: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #81: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #58: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #77: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #113: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #99: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #112: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/112/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #103: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #100: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #87: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #107: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #107: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #86: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #60: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #101: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiten build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiten/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #84: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #67: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #64: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #99: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/99/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #104: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #95: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #130: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #76: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #110: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #97: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #107: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #107: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #69: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #76: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #114: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #105: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #111: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #117: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #102: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #95: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #115: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #113: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #60: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #100: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #109: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #107: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #93: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #100: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #83: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #100: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #119: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #112: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #104: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #65: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #117: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #107: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #59: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #95: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #97: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #119: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #125: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/103/
<mamarley> acheronuk: It looked like some kind of networking problem.  Many of the builders timed out and became disabled, but the ones that didn't silently failed all jobs without actually starting.  The "launchpadlibrarian" domain was also inaccessible externally.
<mamarley> It seems to be working again now though.
<acheronuk> it does :) thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #106: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #94: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #132 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #132: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #436: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #56: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #430: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #96: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #279: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #157: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #253: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #113: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #280: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #431: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #114: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #432: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/432/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Who did the bytemark tweet?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We need to tweet linode no?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I was going to do that later. Feel free.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #115: ABORTED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #187: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #281: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #254: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #116: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #159: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2145: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2145: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2145: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2145/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: so based on the conversation in the kdevelop forum, should git be included in kdevelop's "Recommend" section?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: it is a suggest, like the other deps for optional plugins
<DarinMiller> I was attempting to duplicate the KDE connect download instructions on https://planet.kde.org/.  Kdevelop was not installed on my 18.04 box and Discover offered to install when launch was attempted from krunner.
<acheronuk> even though git is ubiquitous, not sure promoting that to a recommends so git gets insatlled by default when kdevelop does is appropriate? :/
<valorie> recommends isn't depends....
 * DarinMiller wonders how to best solve the issue...
<acheronuk> valorie: no, but it acts like it by default for most of the things we install
<valorie> ok
<valorie> who would want kdevelop and NOT want git?
<DarinMiller> So does Discover auto install recommends?
<DarinMiller> zactly my thoughts....
<DarinMiller> I was impressed when Discover auto launched to install kdevelop.  And once installed, it offered to launch kdevelop. So I proceeded to follow the KDE Connect tutorial and subsequenlty spent a couple hours trying to understand why I did not have the KDE source option.
<acheronuk> Recommends: g++, gcc, gdb (>= 7.0), kapptemplate, kio-extras, make
<acheronuk> Suggests: cvs, cmake, cppcheck, git, heaptrack [linux-any], kdevelop-l10n, konsole, ninja-build
<valorie> cvs?
<valorie> huh
 * DarinMiller now knows to better scrutinize the Suggests section... :)
<DarinMiller> CVS: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concurrent_Versions_System
<valorie> I know what cvs is but It's sort of amazing to still see it suggested
<DarinMiller> gotcha...
<valorie> no new releases since 2008
 * blaze prefers mercurial over git and never uses ide dvcs plugins
<acheronuk> only still there as have been merging with debian, and they still have it
<valorie> blaze: lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @valorie, Precisely! I would recommend making it a hard dependency in the packaging, personally
<valorie> mmm
<acheronuk> certainly can't have it a hard dep so that removing git would remove kdevelop
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> right, yeah. Don't want that
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> "recommends" rather than "suggests", then?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (not sure what the difference is, actually)
<blaze> recommended packages are installed by default, but you can remove them after
<valorie> imo both git and cmake should be recommends
<wxl> (unless you're lubuntu)
<valorie> what's the diff in lubuntu?
<wxl> we explicit set recommends not to be installed
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @valorie, +1
<wxl> keeping everything trimmed down
<acheronuk> to keep lightweight
<valorie> what about DarinMiller's case?
<valorie> that's like buying a car with no windshield
<valorie> it runs but....
<wxl> i wouldn't consider a windshield a recommend
<wxl> that's a dependency
<valorie> you can't take it on the road!
<blaze> one can configure apt to install suggested packages as well
<acheronuk> you don't need git for kdevelop
<wxl> git is to kdevelop as garage is to car?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> sounds about right
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So, should I open a bug against kdvelop to remommend installing git when the user attempts to enable the git option from the plugin menu?  Currently, kdevelop give no such feedback via the command line nor interactively.
<blaze> some people prefer to compile their own git
<wxl> if they expose something in the default ui, i would say the dependencies for that should be dependencies, not recommends or suggests
<acheronuk> to be honest, kdevelop is in the middle ground where a recommends may be too strong, but a suggests is too weak
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, but it's an optional plugin
<wxl> i have never heard of anyone bothering to compile their own git, but that person is also likely to compile their own gcc, so.......
<wxl> yeah if it's an optional plugin then there certainly should be some sort of notification that it needs to be installed first
<wxl> i'd call it a suggest
<acheronuk> what it probably needs is when ticking the git option, for it to offer to install git if it's not already. but that would need to plug in to packagekit etc
<wxl> example: audacity optionally supports ladspa plugins, but you actually have to add the plugins. they're a suggest.
<wxl> but how do you do that in a way that works across all distros?
<acheronuk> that's why I said packagekit
<wxl> right
<acheronuk> or at least, kdevelop builds with that ability, if packagekit is found
<acheronuk> if not it could fall back to a 'please install git' message
<wxl> that seems reasonable
<wxl> tl;dr, to answer your question, Darin: yes. :)
 * acheronuk goes to ponder this with a large beer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 🍺 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> From a fresh 18.04 install, following kde connect download tutorial on  planetkde was foiled by lack of git AND cmake.  Not only did kdevelop require git, but the git plugin had to be manually enabled.  So some discovery/exploration  is still required even if "git" was set to  recommends for the kdevelop package.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In other words, I think the current "suggests" settings for kubuntu packaging is fine.
<valorie> perhaps this can be solved upstream in kdevelop?
<valorie> or at least in partnership with that team
<valorie> so that the git plugin is what triggers git to be installed, and that it is easier to actually *plug in*
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> valorie: I agree.  Better feedback from kdevelop would have quickly resolved these issues.
<valorie> DarinMiller: are you willing to be that liason with them?
<valorie> as a new user you would be perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kdevelop shows the git plugin, but refused to enable to plugin unless git is installed.  No interactive or command line feedback given.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, at a minimum it needs to tell the user why it's baulking
<valorie> yes, that's a severe usability problem
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Filing bug now...
<valorie> need a good error message at least
<valorie> at best, guidance to fix
<blaze> assert and crash
<blaze> just kidding
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> FYI all, beta freeze will be on Monday, so seeded things we want in or changed for that need to be done by then
<acheronuk> I'll be trying to refine the minimal install list, and purge more left over deps with it
<valorie> good deal, acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> KDevleop Bug filed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392541
<ubottu> KDE bug 392541 in Project provider: Github "Unable to active KDE Provider and Git plugins if git is not installed." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> thank you DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Have any of you besides Rik read the policy which usually dictates the best solution here? https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> yes, I've read that a few times
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet that upstream will close that as Won't Fix because it's a distro thing.
<valorie> they are the ones who write error messages, yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I guess so, yeah.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: could maybe be updated? http://tellico-project.org/tellico-312-released
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Hmm.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Thanks for the sync. ;P
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk shrugs :P
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2146: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2146: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2146: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2146/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_unstable_amd64/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #3 2 mo 11 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_unstable_amd64/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #3 2 mo 11 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #111: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_unstable_amd64/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1547: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #282: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1548: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #283: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #256: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/435/
<blaze> boo, kio gdrive stopped working all of a sudden
<blaze> can anyone reproduce?
<blaze> google apis are not reliable at all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @blaze, gdrive:// working fine here in dolphin with 18.04....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe turn it off and on again?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk hides
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Update: gdrive is acting a little quirky.  Delete action does not auto refresh the list and certain actions causes duplciate branches.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2147: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2147: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2147: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2147/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: if you have a few minutes I could explain the changes I made in kmailtransport + upload it to bionic if you are ok with tthat
<santa_> s/tthat/that/
<acheronuk> santa_: go for it
<santa_> ok, in the first place, let me say that I did several commits and the first ones wasn't on my most inspired day so sorry for the mess
<santa_> so...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #921: FAILURE in 5.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/921/
<santa_> to see the actual changes you may want to type "git diff ubuntu/17.12.3-0ubuntu3"
<santa_> note that I have just pushed a couple of commits right now, so make sure you pull them now
<acheronuk> doing...
<acheronuk> ok. seems sensible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #356: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/175/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: did you try the settings package from the ppa, or just manually set the backgrounds?
<santa_> so a couple of comments about the changes
<acheronuk> santa_: kmailtransport has been a 'mess' for much longer than you touching it. scarlet has quite some issue with it on Neon
<acheronuk> s/has/had
<santa_> about the kio-smtp deletion I just blindtrusted you the other day when you say it's gone
<santa_> in second place there's something still wrong
<santa_> or probably wrong
<acheronuk> I thought it had, but somehow not
<santa_> usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/mailtransport/mailtransport_smtpplugin.so installed by libkf5mailtransport5abi2
<santa_> that, as far as I know is a violation of a debian must policy, but aparently scarlett had some issue providing it in its own package
<santa_> so we could upload this improved version and discuss with her a possible new package providing mailtransport_smtpplugin.so
<santa_> even after our lts release
<acheronuk> santa_: scarlet seems to be doing more with debian than Neon at the moment, and as they have it in the same place, maybe she can get it changed in all places
<santa_> that's the idea
<acheronuk> okay. sounds a plan
<santa_> I mean, if we are going to have a separate package, better if we have the same name everywhere
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you about?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, On phone for the next five hours but otherwise yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> later or tommorow then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not urgent
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, What's up?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> never did get ksmtp 17.12.3 uploaded. but on 2nd thoughts, maybe should leave it until this kmailtransport upload is done. that is nore important to get in 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, I neglected to use the PPA.  Will try ppa shortly....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller new kio-gdrive 1.2.2 on the way. fixes don't really sound like those issues, but I don't use it, so can't really say 100%
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/152/
<yofel> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #922: STILL FAILING in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/922/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #923: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/923/
<sick_rimmit> Hi, sorry i'm a little late
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/111/
<valorie> sick_rimmit: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> so good to see you again!
<sick_rimmit> Hi valorie
<valorie> how are you?
<sick_rimmit> I'm good
<sick_rimmit> It's been a very eventful year
<valorie> it was quite a winter
<sick_rimmit> WoW for you guys, most certainly
<sick_rimmit> Couldn't believe the weather you've been getting
<valorie> yes, a lot packed in and it's just the third month
<valorie> well, milder over on my side of the continent
<valorie> well and truly spring here now
<sick_rimmit> We had a couple of days of snow, one of which was a blizzard
<sick_rimmit> most unusual
<sick_rimmit> I've been trying to keep in the loop with the high level stuff, via Telegram
<valorie> cool
<sick_rimmit> and Email
<valorie> lots to keep up on
<valorie> beta 2 next week!
<sick_rimmit> Some great early reviews on YouTube
<sick_rimmit> 18.04 is looking very promising
<valorie> yes, I've got beta 1 on my travel laptop and it's great so far
<sick_rimmit> What's been happening in the community
<sick_rimmit> I saw a post from a person on the web, who announced themselves as the Product Manager for Kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> Did we find someone ?
<sick_rimmit> I'll be so pleased
<valorie> besides the devel going nuts and uploading spectactular packages
<valorie> yes, Nate Graham @nggraham  is going great guns at the job
<sick_rimmit> Oh that's excellent
<valorie> working all over Kubuntu and KDE in QA, usability, etc.
<valorie> I asked him -- you are already doing the job, why not take the title?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so he did
<sick_rimmit> Well done
<sick_rimmit> :-D
<sick_rimmit> {{{hug}}}
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Hello!
<sick_rimmit> Hi Nate.
<valorie> thank YOU for crystalizing our need into that proposal
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Hi, nice to meet you
<sick_rimmit> I've been seeing some of your interactions, well done, doing an awesome job
<valorie> hey nate, meet Rick who proposed your job title
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hehe
<sick_rimmit> Very nice to meet you
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thank you very much, I've been having a blast
<sick_rimmit> I'm afraid, I'm going to have to leave doing Kafe.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the CTO of my company, who is ordinarily a Windows guy, put Kubuntu 17.10 on his machine recently and was very impressed. I was so happy
<sick_rimmit> It's clear already that 18.04 is shaping up really strongly
<sick_rimmit> I think it is important to sweat the small stuff, at this stage. 
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yup
<sick_rimmit> We really must try hard to stamp any niggles our
<sick_rimmit> s/our/out/
<sick_rimmit> We've been getting some great reviews and videos on YouTube
<valorie> sick_rimmit: don't sweat it
<valorie> if it can resume at some time, that would be great
<sick_rimmit> Thanks @valorie
<valorie> I miss having your energy in the team
<valorie> so when you can slide back in that would be great
<valorie> if
<sick_rimmit> Well, I'm on my way back into the fold
<sick_rimmit> I've still lots of family stuff todo, Brother, Sister both need my support
<sick_rimmit> and of course my own girls
<valorie> losing a parent is very hard
<sick_rimmit> But, you've all been great, supportive and understanding
<sick_rimmit> More importantly we've got an LTS to ship, and lots to do
<sick_rimmit> So what's to do ?
 * sick_rimmit Kicks off Firefox, for a look at Phab
<valorie> the meeting is when?
<valorie> I thought it was later, but no reason we can't start now
<valorie> hmmm, looks like ahoneybun didn't add the meeting to calendar
<valorie> tsk tsk
<valorie> i'm supposed to be in another meeting right now but I don't see JP on irc, so....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> HiI Rick. Good to see you. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I am here and not here :/
<valorie> @acheronuk, where are you on minimal install?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same here. Easter lunch with the family.
<valorie> does a mini-install work yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it works
<valorie> @tsimonq2 Easter is tomorrow!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just the package list needs refining a bit
<valorie> do you feel like you are done with it?
<valorie> oh, ok
<valorie> task not ready for the "done" pile then
<sick_rimmit> acheronuk: Hiya, good to see you too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heyo Rick
<sick_rimmit> tsimonq2: Hello young man, nice to see you, hoe you getting along ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, not sure it will require too much discussing. it is mostly a dev job now of getting rid of left over cruft that PIM etc leaves behind when the main apps are removed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sick_rimmit, Pretty good!
<valorie> @acheronuk cool, I'm just sort of randomly clicking on stuff I know anything about
<valorie> looks like most of the uploads on our wishlist are done
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, that is exactly my tactic every time I look at the board. 🤣
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Last chance to get uploads in is tomorrow
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7332
<valorie> so I guess today is the last chance for anything left there that anybody realy realy really wants
<sick_rimmit> Ah, so I was playing with MyCroft PLasmoid today
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<sick_rimmit> I didn't get it working yet.
<valorie> is the Morse issue resolved, or just *dead*
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Monday is only beta freeze. In theory a new source could go in after
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5125
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm pretty sure that project is dead :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cutelyst is on my radar. … Peruse needs some fixing up and an upload to Debian. … Some new Qt packages need to be uploaded (we have #ubuntu-qt for coordination of that now, btw, Rick). … Am I missing anything we want in for 18.04?
<valorie> I see no sign of telepathy reviving soon, so I'm going to mark that one as dead
<valorie> ah, I thought peruse was done
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'd love to see an official package for Lollypop, FWIW
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, It's Final Freeze. I've already asked, and been told "no" for new sources. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clive was keen on that new tp stuff. I never really cared, as it seemed to want to stay dead
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's the best GTK music player in existence IMHO, and so good that I use it in Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Unless it's super urgent or the KC makes a statement on it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Peruse had some concerns that I need to address. Upstream doesn't do library handling right, and I messed up the version number...
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be going for Debian Maintainer at LFNW so I should be able to upstream a lot of this work.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Final freeze is April 19th on the schedule
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Hmmmmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I suck XD
<valorie> @nggraham have you filed a bug for that lollypop thing on LP?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So, we'll be able to do a Qt transition after all...
<valorie> I don't see us doing it though, because it's gtk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'll still call it a deadline for new sources unless a flavor identifies it as a release goal.
<valorie> falkon got in, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetaFreeze
<valorie> I didn't have a chance to check on the travel laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yepper
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "Once the BetaRelease is shipped, we roll back to FeatureFreeze and UserInterfaceFreeze status. "
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yeah I got mixed up. :P
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We shoudl still aim to get things in PDQ though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, besides Qt, if anyone sees a new upstream bugfix release of things, yell loudly and we can get it in.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for that, please test Krita 4.0.0 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Before Final Freeze, that is...
<sick_rimmit> \o/ Yay I'm really pleased about Falkon
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha, I am a pretty competent Krita user. I'll pull that in and test it
<valorie> I use it exclusively now and love it
<valorie> So Peruse, Cutelyst, kio-stash, systemdgenie, Plasma Mycroft and kube remain unpackaged or not uploaded.
<valorie> from the list on that task
<sick_rimmit> I really really think Plasma Mycroft should be focused on
<valorie> what are the issues with it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One other thing is that I did a Mass Bug Filing in Ubuntu the other day. No new package sources should be introduced that depend on Qt 4, and the goal is to get that completely removed by the 19.04 release. … So if you see a package here that isn't triaged that you want to get ported, make sure to talk to upstream! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal
<sick_rimmit> That is such an exclusive item, and we could mke much PR of that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sick_rimmit, Got a link to the source package.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/./?/
<valorie> !info plasma-mycroft
<ubottu> Package plasma-mycroft does not exist in bionic
<sick_rimmit> Sure.. stand tsimonq2
<valorie> sick_rimmit: I'm reasonably sure neon has a package
<sick_rimmit> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core.git
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I love Neon, I really do, but some of their stuff is "package it and don't touch it"...
<sick_rimmit> on 17.10 the Core won't build for me, the problem is with Python virtualenv
<sick_rimmit> missing zlib.so.1
<valorie> right, but plasma-mycroft
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sick_rimmit, Hum
<sick_rimmit> Hangon not finished
<valorie> the other stuff isn't KDE software
<valorie> this is
<sick_rimmit> I'll grab the next link
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If y'all can find Neon's packaging, that'd be cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> doing krita ffe bug.....
<valorie> my friend showed up for our meeting so I'll be busy elsewhere for awhile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Does anyone find it important to get Qt Creator 4.6.0 or Gcompris-qt 0.90 in Bionic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krita/+bug/1760347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760347 in krita (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Krita 4.0.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 please amend, if you feel appropriate
<valorie> acheronuk: thank you! I know paperwork is not your most loved thing
<valorie> anybody know if this https://phabricator.kde.org/T8177 got done?
<sick_rimmit> tsimonq2: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-mycroft.git/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack. I'll poke around next week.
<sick_rimmit> This is not the one I was using today, but I can't find that. However, AIX states on his GitHub that this is now the latest and greatest
<valorie> well, for plasma stuff, cgit is the latest and greatest
<valorie> not github
<valorie> which is only a mirror, and sometimes out-of-date
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sick_rimmit, I'll package it tonight and give you something to play with tomorrow, then we can decide from there if it's ready?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, nope. I can't test PLASMA_USE_QT_SCALING=1 thing, and it seems to me to be problematic
<valorie> ah, ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what's the problem with it?
<valorie> perhaps when you have a sec you can comment on it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1760319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760319 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Widgets and desktop/wallpaper gone after waking from screen timeout if PLASMA_USE_QT_SCALING=1" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't know, and can't test though
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> interesting, didn't see that in my own testing
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> taking a look
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but maybe this is too buggy to turn on yet, especially for an LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, my instinct said that, even before seeing that bug. So if you want it in, you are going to have to prove that feeling wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> sounds like your instinct is right; let's not do it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll do more upstream work first to see if we can kick it into shape
<valorie> I edited the task  : Wait until 18.10; re-test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok :)
<sick_rimmit> tsimonq2: That sounds excellent
<valorie> @nggraham, any more progress on https://phabricator.kde.org/T7566 ?
<valorie> backends for Discover
<valorie> sounds very promising
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I wouldn't support changing the default backend, but I think we could turn on the Flatpak backend, at least. It's pretty stable.
<valorie> I would love to see snaps/flatpacks/whats the other thing all offered
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what I think would be really awesome is to ship with the Kubuntu backports PPA added, but disabled, so people could go into Discover and turn it on with one click
<valorie> how much testing was done though?
<valorie> this is an LTS....
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> on the flatpak backend?
<valorie> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> a lot. I use it in 5.12 myself and report every bug I see, and there aren't many
<valorie> or with the PPA added but disabled
<valorie> the problem I see with the latter idea is that how does one do ppa-purge via discover?
<valorie> and that is very occasionally necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @valorie, actually now that I think about it, we can't do this because the UI for showing debian-based repos is still terrible in Discover
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and yeah, DIscover can't do ppa-purge
<valorie> so:  : Wait until 18.10; re-test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, not allowed
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not allowed?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Gray area
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can ask the TB
<valorie> so not much input on https://phabricator.kde.org/T7979
<valorie> and might be a bit too late for this one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kylin and MATE *technically* do similar things.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> well it's moot anyway because even if it was allowed and disirable, Discover isn't ready yet
<valorie> Use kicker by default for Application Launcher
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @valorie, yes please
<valorie> we have lots to do for the Chronic Carrot
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Kicker is much better and more usable than Kickoff
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> [09:02] <acheronuk> hi. is there an issue with flavours shipping a ppa sources list in /etc/apt/sources/ even if disabled by default? I vaguely recall this was a red line 'thou shall not cross', but could be wrong? … [09:02] <acheronuk> *sources.d/ … [09:10] <slangasek> acheronuk: why would you ship it if it's disabled by default?  But yes, it is a red line
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I have an agenda item at the next TB meeting anyway, I'll ask.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would rather people have to deliberately add the source anyway. added by default, but diabled, suggests a level of support'ness (if that's a word) that it doesn't merit
<valorie> we do often announce it, and how to add it
<valorie> and I quite often link to that announcement in #kubuntu
<valorie> or on the k-user list
<valorie> so I'm with acheronuk on this one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<valorie> we usually or always mention ppa-purge just in case
<sick_rimmit> Rebooting - brb
<valorie> so, are we doing https://phabricator.kde.org/T7979 or not? too late to do it?
<valorie> I can never remember the names
<valorie> but I always change
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Kicker is the nice one :)
<valorie> rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Kickoff is the huge space-wasting one that doesn't switch tabs until 250msec of hover time, and makes you click on app categories to look at apps, and click again to go back
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You know what I've been keeping an eye on lately? … I encourage y'all to grab an ISO of Ubuntu MATE or Ubuntu Budgie, and check out their welcome center...
<valorie> I don't like their color schemes but it is pretty nice
<valorie> I helped with their beta1 tests
<valorie> when ours were fudged
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I like kickoff, and the stealth branding it gives us :P
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we already get extra always-visible branding via the menu icon now though!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plus it's a bit win10 (ish)
<valorie> sec
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> personally I would rather go with the familiar kickoff for the LTS, and again make a experimental switch for 18.10
<valorie> hmmm, wonder where ahoneybun is?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if we stay with kickoff, let's patch it to make the tabs instantly switch on hover instead of making you feel like your machine is crawling through molassas. I'm submitting a patch upstream now that we can cherry-pick if it's accepted (and I expect it to, as it seems popular among the plasma developers)
<valorie> ok, so put on hold until 18.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 250ms ?????
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> check out /usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/contents/ui/FullRepresentation.qml on your machine
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> try reducing that to like 15 and see how much it lowers your blood pressure :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can't actually say it has ever bothered me!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you must be a tolerant soul
<sick_rimmit> Just played with Kickoff - +1 for nggraham. It's really subtle and I never noticed, but now he points it out, I agree 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Timer { …         id: clickTimer
<mamarley> I usually just click on those buttons.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> an admirable trait, outside of UI criticism! 🤣
<sick_rimmit> mamarley: Funny me too
<valorie> i usually just use krunner
<sick_rimmit> which is probably because of the delay
<valorie> rare that I use either
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the menu has a limited form of KRunner inside it, actually
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> its search *is* a KRunner search
<valorie> cool
<sick_rimmit> valorie: I wish I could get into the habit of using that, it would save me so much time
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but we can make it even better: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38276
<ubottu> KDE bug 38276 in general "Kmail crashes on cron output for quotacheck" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<valorie> alt+space and type
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oops, that's not the right bug...
<valorie> for everything!
<valorie> even simple addition, subtraction
<valorie> esp useful for systemsettings
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> This one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382760
<ubottu> KDE bug 382760 in Application Launcher (Kickoff) "Let users specify individual KRunner plugins from the full set" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's on my to-do list, and then it just becomes "meta key and type"
<sick_rimmit> OK, friends I got to go.. catch up tomorrow
<valorie> but meta key+type doesn't work for subtraction
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sick_rimmit: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> so good to see ya
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @sick_rimmit great to see you
<valorie> have a wonderful easter
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> bye bye!
<valorie> so are we deciding on https://phabricator.kde.org/T7979 ?
<valorie> or waiting
<valorie> because the right-click for alternatives is not the most discoverable thing
<valorie> so I imagine 90% of our users will stick with the default
<valorie> if not more
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't see anything wrong with that :P
<valorie> I don't feel strongly either way
<valorie> but I always change it
<valorie> to menu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Well, I have both as I use a bottom and top panel. So have kickoff on the top one, and kicker on the bottom.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I always change it too, but Kicker has problems of its own. I'm actually writing a new menu right now that's based on Eike Hein's SimpleMenu that I hope will be better than all of them
<valorie> why on earth do they call it kickoff and kicker, and then in their own menu call it menu and launcher/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Simplemenu gound be sooooooooooo good
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> SimpleMenu is amazing
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but a bit *too* simple
<valorie> ok, so lets wait until 18.10
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk nods
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> mine uses it as a base, but adds missing features. I call it SuperMenu :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Let me put it this way. I will change it, but ONLY if I am seriously outvoted! lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Lets at least get beat feedback
<valorie> yes
<valorie> so: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7911
<valorie> Kubuntu should install PowerTOP and TLP and turn them on during installation
<valorie> quite a few yes votes, yofel had a sobering message about testing
<valorie> and I have to agree, I didn't see this in a PPA or so for testing
<valorie> and so didn't test
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's not in a PPA, it's abailable in the default repos
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, a call for testing should have gone out
<valorie> I didn't really notice this until now, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I just run laptops off the adapter 99% of the time, but the few time I have treid stuff like that before I got really ****y performance to get a few % more battery life
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but has been some years since I tried
<valorie> I'm not willing to vote for it without more testing
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I use it on mine and it makes a difference in battery life. Gets me about an extra hour and a half, up to 8.5 hours
<valorie> for the LTS
<valorie> that's cool
<valorie> let's put up a wiki page or even let people login to phab and give their feedback there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if we are too push that on people by default, then we need a good case for it being of benefit to that majority, and no detriment to others
<valorie> but this needs more than just a couple of testers
<valorie> precisely
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. maybe back in a bit. maybe not. "good stuff" so far
<valorie> ok, I'll be around
<valorie> any progress recently on Replace Middle Click Paste on Desktop with Application Launcher ?
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7978
<valorie> sounds like a stalemate
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> bye guys, I'm off too for a while
<valorie> @nggraham, LOL at your PM
<valorie> ciao!
<valorie> !info TLP
<ubottu> tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 54 kB, installed size 281 kB
<valorie> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): diagnose issues with power consumption and management. In component main, is extra. Version 2.8-1build2 (bionic), package size 167 kB, installed size 528 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<yofel> from what I saw, TLP had fairly sane defaults, so I could be convinced to seed that.
<yofel> Powertop OTOH, while being a really useful CLI power usage reporting tool, isn't that useful for a general user. And turning on auto-tuning unconditionally is something I don't feel good about, as it changes kernel settings
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> thanks for speaking up about it yofel
<valorie> did you see https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/better-battery-life-on-fedora-linux ?
<valorie> Enabling auto-suspend for USB Bluetooth seems like a no-brainer, although bluetooth often seems buggy
<valorie> dunno what Enabling auto-suspend for Intel HDA codecs would do or not do
<valorie> same with 
<valorie> Enabling SATA link PM by default
<valorie> Enabling i915 Panel Self Refresh by default.
<valorie> I remember trying powertop in the past and didn't see any effects at all, good or bad
<valorie> but i''ll try it again on the travel lappy
<valorie> this laptop is always plugged in
<valorie> it's nvidia and battery life is bleah
<valorie> ok, if we're all gone for now, so am I
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #263: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #398: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/89/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-01
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm a hard -1 on shipping any snaps by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not until the platform becomes *much* more mature should we not give users the option...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo all.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> did we clear: https://phabricator.kde.org/project/view/214/ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh there it is.
<valorie> tsimonq2: I don't think we ever discussed shipping snaps by default? 
<tsimonq2> valorie: It's brought up on the ML.
<valorie> it was just a discussion of backends for discover
<valorie> oh
<valorie> well, ML discussions happen on the ML, correct?
<valorie> and irc discussions on irc
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> I'm making a quick comment. :P
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I could change my mind if they get better and are more ubiquitous but for now I agree with you
<tsimonq2> Absolutely.
<valorie> ahoneybun: dude you missed the meeting
<valorie> but I sort of ran it and we got some stuff done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah it's been a morning/afternoon over at my apartment sorry.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2148: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2148: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2148: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2148/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Rebooting to install 18-04 Beta-1 for Testing - Very exciting
<sick_rimmit> Bionic Beaver in the house
<sick_rimmit> acheronuk: Ping
<sick_rimmit> sorry to bother you, but do you have the pp URL for Krita 4 testins again please, I lost it
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<sick_rimmit> Bless you thanks mate, I'll install that and test now
<acheronuk> if you could comment on LP: #1760347 once you have tested, that would be great
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760347 in krita (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Krita 4.0.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760347
<acheronuk> Krita team should have a 4.0.1 bugfix done befroe final freeze
<sick_rimmit> Sure thing, I will
<sick_rimmit> So far I am loving it
<sick_rimmit> 18-04 Beta
<sick_rimmit> Love the dark theming
<acheronuk> :D
<sick_rimmit> One thing I noticed, which I think is really important to address is during the installer phase
<sick_rimmit> The links in the pages don't open when I click on them
<sick_rimmit> I really think we're missing an opportunity to draw new folks into the community with those not working
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: may be fixed in the latest daily iso?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun ? ^^^
<sick_rimmit> Ooo, OK cool. I will download again later and re-isntall
<acheronuk> not sure though. Aaron was looking at it, but don't know if fixed
<acheronuk> umm. links crash. looks like some files need adding back from the last de-cruft of the settings package. adding back..... 
<acheronuk> that is the release notes link^^^
<acheronuk> others don't seem to work, but don't crash :/
 * acheronuk goes for Sunday lunch
<sick_rimmit> acheronuk: Enjoy :-D
<sick_rimmit> Krita checks out Good - Love the new features - Commented on LP and set status confirmed
<sick_rimmit> Be good to get that in LTS
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2149: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2149: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2149: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2149/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk I don't think you can do that tbh.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Open links from the installer slideshow.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's totally possible.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And to be honest, I'm worried it's not possible.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> IDK they are links just like normal HTML but don't work.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So I don't know.
<santa_> good evening everyone
<tsimonq2> Hey Santa.
<tsimonq2> How goes it?
<santa_> fine, thank you Simon
<tsimonq2> Good to hear.
<valorie> happy Easter all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Chocolate bunnies and Cadbury eggs for everyone \o/
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I forgot to eat even one choc. egg!
<valorie> but I did have a mimosa with brunch
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller had chocolate truffle
<valorie> I might have a choc. heart left from Vday
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #240: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #77: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/77/
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: where did the greeter logs go?
<valorie> greeter logs?
<valorie> not sure to what you refer?
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: the sddm greeter log
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: previously there was a folder in /var/log called greeter where the greeter logs where present, now that folder is not present, have things changed?
<valorie> that I don't know
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: one a kubuntu user testing 18.04, has his greeter crashing always on boot...
<valorie> and SDDM isn't KDE software....
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: I know, but what about the kde greeter?
<valorie> might be some docs on github where they are based
<valorie> kdm is very old
<valorie> which is why we don't use it any more
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: no not that one
<valorie> no longer supported
<valorie> that is the only one there ever was
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: no I am not talking about kdm or gdm
<valorie> we used lightdm for awhile
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: ya thats it
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: 'journalctl -u sddm.service'
<valorie> but then they threw  some hindrances to the devels
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: valorie thank you so much 
<acheronuk> I think?
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: do we need to use sudo to peak into /var/log/sddm.log?
<phoenix_firebrd> peek
<acheronuk> as far as I know, that is always empty, and it's all in systemd journal
 * acheronuk is not quite sure when that happened!
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: it seems the text based logging will become absolute when systemd proliferates  
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I'm testing Kubuntu18.04 32bit on a quite old desktop and I'm very surprised to see that it works pretty well even on a P4 3.2Ghz with just 2 Gb of ram and a Geforce 6600 as Graphic Card, my congratulation to any developer is working on the project
<valorie> oooooooo, a 32-bit tester!!!!!!!!!!!1
<valorie> AlexZion: if you are willing to test with that machine, the team would loooooove to see that
<AlexZion> even with the nouveau driver I can watch video HD even more fluid than on a kubuntu 14.04 with the 304 nvidia driver ....
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: thats my previous system you have, nice
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/ < ---- beta 2 testing this next week
<valorie> set yourself up on the qatracker if you are interested in helping out
<valorie> I would LOVE it
<valorie> it's like pulling teeth to find people with the hardware who are willing to test
<AlexZion> keeping to upgrade this system I will get the last final release ? 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @AlexZion, Yes.
<acheronuk> you will
<AlexZion> ok , so if I can help in some way I'll be proud of it 
<acheronuk> please do. :)
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> AlexZion: are you on any of our mail lists?
<AlexZion> ok , but for example I couldn't install a properly graphic driver and testing with 3d staff I get plasma completelly freezed  
<AlexZion> yeah I'm already on the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<AlexZion> but is a long time that I don follow it :D
<AlexZion> actually I have 288 unreaded message in that folder :D
<valorie> we announce calls for testing on the website, twitter etc too
<AlexZion> I know it but unfortunately I don't always have time to spend on following the development of kubuntu 
<AlexZion> but as I sad I'll try to test it and start to report the problems ....
<AlexZion> let's start with the graphic driver, there is a way I can get the nvidia driver installed !?!
<AlexZion> because the ge force 6600 works just with the 304.xxx version of the driver and is not on the repository
<valorie> !info nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<ubottu> Package nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 does not exist in bionic
<valorie> hmmm
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1748000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748000 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "Remove from the archive: this legacy driver is unmaintained upstream" [Critical,Fix released]
<AlexZion> I tried even using the ppa graphics-driver  but after the install Start with a shell screen and I cannot use anynore the guy 
<AlexZion> so I fixed by "purging" the nvidia driver and reinstalling few other things 
<acheronuk> looks like the module build would crash and burn, even if you could install it
<valorie> nouveau doesn't work for you, AlexZion?
<AlexZion> well it works but not always :D
<AlexZion> for example even opening blender with a simple scene and playing around a bit I get everything freezed and I can just reset 
<AlexZion> or trying to record a light screencast ....
<AlexZion> I mean simple action that worked well on Kubuntu 14.04 but with the 304 driver installed 
<valorie> sucks that they stopped supporting that
<AlexZion> everything else it seems already pretty fine actually 
<acheronuk> mamarley: debdiff in comment #2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1737750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737750 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 304.137-0ubuntu2 ADT test failure with linux 4.15.0-1.2" [Medium,In progress]
<acheronuk> mamarley: any chance for driver ppa?
<AlexZion> I want to share with you a screenshot taken few days ago , I was very surprised to see the small amount of RAM used  :D
<AlexZion> https://ibin.co/3wXvTOwOoASl.png
<acheronuk> o_O
<acheronuk> plasma has become very light for what it does :)
<valorie> I agree!
<valorie> light, and quick
<AlexZion> https://imagebin.ca/v/3wwCUl9WOQ7h  - this is the actual desktop ...
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2859: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2859/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2859: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2859/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2859: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2859/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2860: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2860: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2860: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2860/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: MOTU done and dusted :)
<mamarley> acheronuk: So you're MOTU now?  Awesome, congratulations!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I am. Thank you
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Gf12KlH5/file_14250.mp4
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BgRooMBR/file_14251.mp4
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> hahaha
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/1110279191478652928
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Excellent news. Very happy to hear it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Are we still allowed to talk to you? If so do we address you as Master Rik?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> 😋
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> No, I'm still upset you didn't before! LOL
<IrcsomeBot2> * acheronuk grins
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7ED8eUry/file_14252.mp4
<IrcsomeBot2> <x_sun> yay, @acheronuk congrats
<mparillo> Congrats are well-deserved
<mparillo> I would like to re-tweet, but the only twitter login I have is Kubuntu's ;-)
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I already cheekily did that
<valorie> mparillo: really?
<valorie> twitter is essential to me
<valorie> not daily, but weekly at least
<valorie> as me, as Kubuntu and most important as my genealogy society
<valorie> i don't work in the Kub account nearly often enough, so I'm glad you are, mparillo
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2861: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2861: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2861: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2861/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2862: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2862: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2862: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2862/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Beta] (20190326.1) has been added
<valorie> woah
<valorie> beta already!
<valorie> KDE Connect 1.3.4 released
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-27
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> valorie: 1.3.4 should be in the beta
<valorie> weeeeee!
<valorie> you're quick!
<mparillo> Edits welcome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/Beta/Kubuntu
<valorie> I should put the beta on my travel lappy
<valorie> the doc says "Falkon 3.0.1 (was qupzilla) is available in the archive"
<valorie> wonky numbering
<mparillo> Yes, none of those three are actually new. Though maybe a version bump is in order.
<valorie> looks very nice, mparillo
<valorie> shall I tweet or write a news story?
<valorie> seems like most people get twitter rather than visiting the website
<mparillo> Thanks. Little changed from the CC Beta. Just tried to update the major version numbers (forgot about the section on new s/w)
<mparillo> It was accurate as of a week or two ago.
<valorie> including screenie?
<mparillo> The major version numbers that is. Things like KDE Apps, LO 6.1, and FF 65.
<mparillo> What is screenie?
<valorie> looks like https://kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-18.12.3.php is out....
<valorie> screenshot
<mparillo> Those were current from DD maybe a week or two ago.
<valorie> hopefully acheronuk is already sleeping
<valorie> cool
<mparillo> For CC we announced on kubuntu.org/news after the beta was released, not when it was first available for testing, right? But we may have tweeted something like "Help us test".
<valorie> I'll do that
<valorie> our link to the images was wrong; fixing
<valorie> it's actually at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mparillo> Ahh, correct. the ISO is only copied to kubuntu/releases/disco/beta AFTER the Beta release announcement
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1110714455535452160
<valorie> if they login to the tracker it *should* have the correct ISO anyway
<mparillo> Correct, but the tracker points to a specific ISO, rather than /current
<valorie> yup
<valorie> time to back up the travel lappy and try upgrading
<IrcsomeBot2> * DarinMiller ugrading a system now....
<mparillo> When you two say upgrade, do you mean do-release-upgrade or do you mean apt full-upgrade -y?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> yes
<mparillo> Thanks for the tweet, valorie. In scanning the feed, I read, "Kubuntu is evaluating a move to Calamares. Seems to be working well for #lubuntu and #KDEneon" Does Calamares support Secure Boot. I understand that Kubuntu currently does with no special effort required.
<valorie> well, update & upgrade first
<valorie> it is a bit behind
<valorie> we thought about it but haven't done anything about it
<valorie> neon has been having some trouble with it and has n't started using it for the user edition
<valorie> unsure how it's going for lubuntu
<valorie> tsimonq2: wxl - any input?
<tsimonq2> It supports Secure Boot, but not with FDE yet.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> 2539 packages downloaded.... stil amazes me that this all works so well....
<tsimonq2> (Well, it does, I just need to ask cyphermox to enable some boot flags.)
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> FDE?
<tsimonq2> Full Disk Encryption.
<tsimonq2> What troubles have they been having?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> auh....
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Last time I used Calameres, it faile to mount a /data partition created during install.  Whereas, this works very well with the current Kubuntu installer.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Otherwise, it worked fine.
<valorie> I didn't keep track of what the difficulties were; just tried to help some folks in #kde-neon when the People Who Know More were sleeping
<valorie> backups and updates done, now for the upgrade to beta
<valorie> could take awhile; this lil thing isn't the fastest
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Near the end of the update: Errors were encountered while processing: …  mpd Upgrade complete  … The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade  … process.
<valorie> oh fun
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> sudo apt full-upgrade fixed it.
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> rebooting, brb....
<valorie> I need to fix those test reports
<valorie> we should have one for upgrade
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> so far, no problems....
<valorie> making a new vbox on this machine to do some of the testing
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: full disk encryption is already supported; by the way it's set up by the installer right now
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: Heh, that's true.
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: if you go out of your way to also have /boot on the encrypted partition, etc. then we also already ship crypto modules now, starting in disco
<tsimonq2> Oh really?
<tsimonq2> Sweet!
<cyphermox> the process for requesting new modules in EFI is just to file a bug
<tsimonq2> When did that start?
<tsimonq2> (What point in Disco?)
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<valorie> had the same issue as @DarinMiller on upgrade but easily solved the same way he did
<valorie> everything seems to work
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @valorie, Uh, what? The beta is NOT out!
<valorie> uh
<valorie> oh, you're right
<valorie> and why are you up so early?
<acheronuk> Late. Couldn't sleep
<valorie> bummer!
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> alpha/beta....... what a few day's amonst friends...
<valorie> How about "Beta 19.04 #DiscoDingo images available for #testing: "
<valorie> instead
<valorie> removed the mistaken one
<acheronuk> That implies they are final images still. Any available are only beta candidates
<valorie> Beta candiates for 19.04 #DiscoDingo images available for #testing:  ?
<valorie> glad you caught that, acheronuk
<acheronuk> Could become the beat, but may not. In fact, on recent history, I would think a re-spin or 2 could happen
<acheronuk> *beat
 * valorie slides over the warm milk
<acheronuk> thanks.
<valorie> oh, I spelled candidate wrong anyway
<acheronuk> just got be to careful, as you know how people just to the conclusion they want to hear. i.e. the actual beta is out
<acheronuk> *jump to
 * acheronuk is too tired to not typo
<valorie> ok, maybe third try is the winner: Beta candidate for 19.04 #DiscoDingo images available for #testing: 
<valorie> ?
<acheronuk> ok. I still bet some people won't get the difference, but yeah
<valorie> would Candidate for Beta be better?
<valorie> Candidate for Beta 19.04 #DiscoDingo images available for #testing: 
<acheronuk> probably needs to be more of a story in the tweet, rather than just labels many people won't have a clue what they mean
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Candidate for Beta 19.04 = Alpha
<valorie> how about First spin of the candidate?
<valorie> or first spin of the Beta images
<valorie> or "We're preparing for Kubuntu 19.04 and would love to have some folks test our first candidate for Beta
<acheronuk> Kubuntu is preparing for our #DiscoDingo beta release on Thursday. Candidate iso images that may become the beta are now available @ *link*. Keen testers can log in and give feedback etc
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> or something like that
<acheronuk> The status really needs spelling out for something like this
 * acheronuk tries to ZZZZzzzz.....
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> nite Rik
<valorie> Kubuntu is preparing for our #DiscoDingo beta release on Thursday. Candidate iso images that may become the beta now available. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/Beta/Kubuntu. Keen testers can login and give feedback: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/402/builds/190334/testcases
<valorie> done
<valorie> and retweeted
<valorie> good grief it's been so long since I used vbox
<valorie> one test case (live) done
<valorie> now installing whole disk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2863: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2863/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2863: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2863/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2863: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2863/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> Hey BluesKaj. First DD Beta ISO is up for testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/402/builds/190334/testcases
<BluesKaj> mparillo, think I'm up to date on Disco, been testing it for a few months 
<mparillo> Great.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, it's been very stable so far, I'm impressed :-)
<mparillo> Yup. For me, this was the first time I got the OEM install to work.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2864: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2864/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2864: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2864/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2864: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2864/
<valorie> aha, I didn't check kmail in the live session
<valorie> thanks for being more thorough, RikMills[m]
<valorie> we have a couple more tests that need doing
<valorie> perhaps I'll write to the k-devel and -user group
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> I should have time tonight.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-28
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Anyone besides me think that KDE wallet should offer to generate key if gpg is selected but no key is found?  Bug worthy?  Or is this a "who uses a wallet?" topic?
<valorie> I use the wallet
<valorie> and I do think that would be great
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Disco seems snappier than the previous 2 releases on my older hw.  All releases have be snappy on my newer HW, but but I could definitley detect speed differences on the older HW with the last couple of releases.  But with Disco, kicker menus pop fast-in fact I played with menus for a almost a minute in disbelief.
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Little things in life make smile.....the new sleep icon.... it's very nice.
<valorie> sleep icon?
<valorie> didn't use my travel laptop for long because chicklet keyboard
<valorie> I think I'll upgrade this lappy once the beta is out
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Instead of the circle with the horzontal dash, its a moon and stars icon.
<valorie> NICE!
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> As seen in a couple of Nate's recent posts... https://pointieststick.com/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Partion install went "normal" on my older hw.  I left comments regarding issues encountered, but no show stoppers or KDE/Kubuntu problems.
<valorie> thank you @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot2> <x_sun> @DarinMiller, I use the wallet too. Seems reasonable. The next topic is "who uses gpg" lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <x_sun> I have a suspicion that uTP implementation in KTorrent can be vulnerable
<IrcsomeBot2> <x_sun> (Photo, 357x133) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/r7Lp088j/file_14300.jpg Better disable it if you are using KTorrent
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2865: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2865: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2865: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2865/
<acheronuk> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.32.0-1 (disco), package size 262 kB, installed size 416 kB
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> Alternate Mailspring and Thunderbird now ...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2866: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2866/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2866: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2866/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2866: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2866/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Disco Beta] has been marked as ready
<valorie> hmmm, we still have two test cases undone
<valorie> I didn't have time to do more yesterday and will not have for at least a few hours
<valorie> @DarinMiller did you do some and not login and report?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> says 6/6 for me
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Maybe I looked at the wrong list...I completed and commented the partition install as well s the love session. The list I viewed was also complete.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Live session^^
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Dang auto correct...
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, OMFG. 😆
<valorie> oh gosh, refreshed it shows correctly
<valorie> and marked ready; super! \o/
<valorie> would be cool to have the non-english one done too......
<valorie> writing the Beta news story
<valorie> draft is up -- it will need an image and updated announcement link
<acheronuk> I may try to do beta release notes before I crash tonight, but I can't promise
<valorie> doesn't sound like they are in any hurry to release the beta
<valorie> but I hate last minute scurry
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Kylin need a respin to get a fix in, that would otherwsie have borked their beta entirely. So not sure how that delays the rest of u.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> *rest of us
<valorie> yep, I read -release
<valorie> like tea leaves
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> haha
<valorie> that wasn't a joke!
<valorie> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2867: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2867: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2867: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2867/
<IrcsomeBot2> <x_sun> (Photo, 560x312) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C00dU3IH/file_14314.jpg With the latest changes to font config window I can't change hinting for some reason
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2868: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2868: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2868: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2868/
<valorie> hmmm, no announcement yet?
<valorie> we have http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.04/beta/ but no news story
<valorie> oh god, I just can't deal with their "editor"
<valorie> the draft always works perfectly
<valorie> now it's (&*&%)_
<valorie> can't do it, it will not paste. announcement is here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-March/004743.html
<valorie> and it needs a graphic
<valorie> mparillo: @ahoneybun ^^^
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uU66QOtu/file_14324.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> valorie
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> mparillo
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/snHm0b3a/file_14325.webp
<valorie> coolio!
<valorie> what we need atm though is that beta story finished and published
<valorie> my old problem on not being able to paste
<valorie> grrr
<valorie> ty
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> valorie : should be good to go.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> one more double check by you.
<valorie> looking
<valorie> this need making into a clickable link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/Beta/Kubuntu
<valorie> and that space where an image used to be should be taking out
<valorie> right above "You can"
<valorie> or just take out You can
<valorie> un needed
<valorie> should have done those
<valorie> sorry for getting so frustrated
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Done. No worries.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I'll tweet when we've got a link
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Should be good to go.
<valorie> have you published?
<valorie> oops, the download link isn't there for some reason
<valorie> tis: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.04/beta/
<valorie> @ahoneybun ^^^
<valorie> I'd do it but I can't (**&^%&^%$ paste
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> It's there on my screen.
<valorie> ok, then publish!
<valorie> if you've not
<valorie> 'cause I'm not seeing it in https://kubuntu.org/news/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-disco-dingo-19-04-beta-released/
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<valorie> thanks for taking us over the finish line, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Yep!
 * valorie tweets
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1111756008404054018
<valorie> and retweeted
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-30
<mparillo> Sorry I was late, but thanks and congrats!
<valorie> np mparillo
<valorie> we got it done
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> This is a fresh 19.04 install from the ISO:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hYMJ7qWY7p/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, minimal option?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Right. The removal list obviously needs updating then. Thanks
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Cool.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I guess since we used it for the Beta release this is the banner for the site. : https://phabricator.kde.org/T10612
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #298: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2869: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2869: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2869: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2869/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Some changes made and new iso spun. Will still be a fair few, but hopefully have got rid of the PIM and libreoffice stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2870: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2870: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2870: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2870/
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Filed a couple bugs this morning against 19.04, one plasma and one pulseaudio: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406048,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1822426 and
<ubottu> KDE bug 406048 in Panel "Kicker menu and notifications do not align with primary monitor dimensions." [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822426 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "19.04 Built in Intel HDA sound is disabled upon resume" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Am I the only one who finds it weird that an application has two listings in Discover if there is a snap versus deb?
<valorie> no, I like having the choice
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Disco Dingo Beta out now | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #45: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2871: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2871: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2871: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2871/
<mparillo> Now that the DD beta is out, I am planning on reverting the wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/Beta/Kubuntu) link from the daily image back to the released image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/disco/beta/ unless somebody objects.
<mparillo> At least that was what we did for CC
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @valorie, That's not it valorie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2872: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2872: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2872/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> You mean it should be one listing with an install deb and snap buttons?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2872: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2872/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Yes similar to how I believe the Ubuntu Software app does.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: sounds good.
<valorie> mparillo: I thought I already did that?
<valorie> err, maybe not
<valorie> ahoneybun: that would be OK too
<valorie> as long as both choices are equally seen
<mparillo> The ISO is not available under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/disco/beta/ *DURING* our testing; only after it is released. That is why you changed the wiki to point to the daily builds, but once the Beta is released, then the daily builds re-start. And in the past, we wanted the wiki page to point to the released beta. In fact, we might have written it that way from the beginning and only publicized the wiki 
<mparillo> outside this channel after the beta was announced.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-23
<valorie> thanks RikMills
<valorie> got caught up in other things
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<theMetamorphosis> Hello, I'd like to help KDE as a translator. I can translate KDE apps from English to Persian (Farsi) which is the official language in 4 countries and is spoken by over 120 million people.
<theMetamorphosis> I've been translating projects like Uget and MegaGlest in Transefix website, but I couldn't find any KDE projects in there.
<RikMills> theMetamorphosis: you will need to get in touch with the teams on https://l10n.kde.org/
<RikMills> If its a new language to add, they also have docs like: https://l10n.kde.org/docs/translation-howto/new-language.html
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> do Web Shortcuts in Plasma have any function without Konqueror?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not 100% sure from my last understanding it was just something from krunner.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I haven't tested that in years.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @MichaelTunnell ^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> well if we can find out and if it isnt something used . . .. might as well just remove the from System Settings. The Plasma Shortcuts are already a nightmare anyway :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> nightmare from confusion I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have certainly never used them
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> same, never used them. I have them enabled and still no idea what they do for years lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> is it possible for Kubuntu to consolidate some of the Shortcuts? … I know there is only so much that can be done BUT is it possible to remove unused pointless shortcuts from it? … Like About Application and About KDE are so completely worthless and dont even have default shortcuts much less a reason to EVER be configured by a user . . . might as well just remove them
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nice, they work in krunner
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ppas:kubuntu searched all launchpad ppas for 'kubuntu'
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> opened it in Firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> hmm, just tested it too worked in Firefox for me too with krunner BUT I didnt know it required the :
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> there are 3 searches for DDG in there but none of them use ddg as the shortcut 🤦‍♂️
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> wish I could change the delimiter to something other than colon or space. that would be better because space might have a conflict somewhere and colon is just slow to type
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> youtube search works with it . . . ok I like this . . . man is this poorly structure in discoverability
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sorry, but I don't think I have time to change it much (even if I could). Other things are more pressing ATM
<IrcsomeBot> <X> Falkon may adopt it at some point
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, My suggestion for the shortcut stuff is not relevant to 20.04. I just want to know willingness and if able to. When it happens isn't very important to me
<RikMills> ok :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @X, If Falkon is the default browser it already should work. I think they launch in whatever is set to default
<IrcsomeBot> <X> I mean it should work from the address bar, like in Konqueror
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> ahh
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-24
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-25
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> mamarley @DarinMiller mparillo et al. can you comment on LP: #1869079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869079 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.68.0 into Focal archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869079
<mamarley> Done. :)
<RikMills> the packages are the same as are in staging-frameworks if you tested that instead of the ci-train ppa
<RikMills> mamarley: ty :)
<RikMills> I think I will build the final non ~ppa versions then
<RikMills> santa_: have you test result for 5.68?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also done....
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> It looks like I was too late (in a good way), but I posted to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1869079?comments=all anyway.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869079 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.68.0 into Focal archive" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<RikMills> mparillo: appreciated, thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good afternoon everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> RikMills I had a test failure for kauth the last time I tested but that was some time ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will re-enable my groomlake server asap this afternoon, I have a new router so I had to turn the server off temporarily this morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thanks for the packaging work. I hope you are all safe from the plague.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> thanks. not crucial now
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa, You too. The situation is Spain looks nasty, but I bet the UK will be the same soon
<valorie> @Santa wishing you the best
<valorie> I think we're next
<valorie> then the UK
<valorie> Stay safe everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> creating 20.04 live boot CD now....
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller one advantage of working from home... I can interleave side projects on my breaks :)
<valorie> an actual CD, @DarinMiller?
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :) /CD/USB/g
<valorie> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-27
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2 systems upgraded 20.04 with no issues today. Well almost no issues.. no my desktop autoremove removed k3b and obs-build and associated deps, but  they were easy to re-install....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> on my desktop^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Just installed today's ISO to a VM. Got a failed unmounting CDROM message after clicking the done button, but eventually clicking in the VM, it did reboot and all seems OK
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I think people are doing some work on that reboot sequence
<mparillo> And to be fair, the reboot sequence seems to always work on real hardware, it is just hit-and-miss on VMs. But never a stop-ship, because worst-case, I just hard-power-off the VM, and it has never failed to come back up.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OEM install lacks mouse pointer on UEFI BIOS systems.  Anyone else see this issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Another Kubuntu 20.04 issue: shortcuts created via kde menu editor show up in the Global Application Launcher shortcuts, but they do now work.  If the shortcut is created under Custom Shortcuts in the KMenutEdit section, they work as expected.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I could not find a bug report for the OEM mouse bug, but I am verifying bug in ubuntu prior to creating the bug report.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not created a bug report for the kmenuedit shortcut issue yet....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hmmm, the Ubunut OEM installer is way different than the Kubuntu OEM installer and the mouse works fine.  So looks like we have an issue to resolve.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I verified the missing mouse on 2 different UEFI systems here...
<valorie> thank you for your attention to detail there, @DarinMiller!
<valorie> how are you out there in Ideeeho?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> We are quite well. I have been working from home for the last 2 weeks and looks like that will continue for 2 more.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> btw, kmenuedit shortcut bug in known: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417495
<ubottu> KDE bug 417495 in general "Application launcher shortcuts well recorded but launch nothing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Since Ubuntu uses a new installer way different that Kubuntu's, how should I file the OEM install bug?  BTW, the Ubuntu OEM installer also has bugs and does not allow installation of the OS to a USB mounted SSD.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Just against ubiquity I guess, referencing it is Kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-28
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The Kubuntu UEFI OEM lacks a mouse pointer. The installer runs and mostly responds to keyboard input but some of the dropdown menus do not. Thus, changing the hard drive dropdown is not possible with keyboard only input.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1869451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869451 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu UEFI OEM installer lacks a mouse pointer" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> valorie: I am dropping kio-grive off the ISO for the beta. can we please however recommend that people install it and test with a look to restoring?
<RikMills> I want it off for now, as the libgapi libs it requires being seeded may complicate a PIM FFe
<valorie> RikMills: ok
<valorie> last I checked it didn't work for me
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Have been trying to start to work on PIM today, and keep getting other bugs jump out. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> @RikMills, What a PIM in the you-know-what.
<valorie> amazing, who could predict bugs in PIM!
<Eickmeyer> ^
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Actually, I meant mostly plasma bugs!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> fixitfixitfixit
<Eickmeyer> While I'm here, I might as well say it: Ubuntu Studio is 90% sure to switch to Plasma beginning with 20.10.
<valorie> cool
<Eickmeyer> It'll be my pet project next cycle to get the seed switched.
<valorie> paul brown will be over the moon
<valorie> in #kde-promo
<valorie> he's been talking with indie creative projects to come into the KDE community
<Eickmeyer> Oh, I'm sure. Driving factors: My dev lead (Len Ovens) wants to use Kubuntu 20.04 with the Ubuntu Studio bolt-on as his daily driver. My design lead (Eylul Dogruel) already uses Kubuntu with the Studio bolt-on. It's just proving to be better for creative types than Xfce.
<valorie> if they do, that could make your work a bit easier perhaps
<Eickmeyer> So, if the team is already doing it, and we've had numerous requests from the community, it seems like post-LTS release would be the perfect time.
<valorie> good to hear, Eickmeyer
<valorie> if we all live through this!
<valorie> so far, so good here
<Eickmeyer> Same. My wife is an essential worker (childcare director) so we're not losing income, but she's definitely more in harm's way than myself and my son.
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It's not a zombie apocalypse yet, so I think I am good.
<valorie> @RikMills your zombie-in-chief is in self-isolation
<valorie> so it's all good
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> haha
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-29
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> So, when testing week started last week there were only daily ISOs. Now it looks as if there is a Beta Candidate: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> mparillo: not official candidates I think. likely just a result of the beta milestone being added. a real candidate cannot be spun until the beta freeze proposed migration archive block is put in place tomorrow, and things have settled down after that. i.e. packages seeded on ISOs can't change unless release team allow them
